# The "D" day pool, best guess as to when Trump is out



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2018)

What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.

I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.

The first or second day of the new congress after the midterm elections, might be a good choice too, provided the country survives and the republicans are half as stupid as I think they are.

"D" is for Donald and Downfall, "D" day traditionally marks a turning point in the fight against fascism.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 14, 2018)

i predict obstruction and money laundering for kushner, don jr and cheeto jesus.

june...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2018)

The spineless repubs won't impeach him. It's gotta happen after the midterm elections -- assuming dems take control. 
Obstruction of justice is easier to prove than collusion. Prosecutors will take the low hanging fruit. 
I'm going to say he will be removed April 1 of 2019 for obstruction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i predict obstruction and money laundering for kushner, don jr and cheeto jesus.
> 
> june...


I figure going after Kush and Jr will smoke him out and force him to try and fire Mueller on an impulse. This will trigger a constitutional crises and impeachment for obstruction of justice. They are probably saving the real juicy stuff for when he's out of office, which will be very bad for the republicans if it happens before the mid term election. Impeachment is just the beginning of very bad things for Donald, conspiracy, money laundering, etc, the list will be long. Donald has more skeletons in his closet than a bone meal factory, I don't figure he passed too many days of his adult life without breaking one criminal law or another, even if it's "just" a quick pussy grab.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2018)

Commerce could make the 4th of July as profitable as X-mas with a little planning and a June removal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Commerce could make the 4th of July as profitable as X-mas with a little planning and a June removal.


I figure either firing Mueller or pardoning a principal in the investigation should be enough, if the republicans need an excuse. They might figure that when he's impeached, he will be immediately charged with russian election conspiracy that will cover the GOP in shit up to the eyeballs. Just before an election too, perhaps someone wants to take the republican party down with Trump. With the pounding they are currently taking in the polls, a messy treason (might as well be) trial, might just put the mark of Cain on the GOP for a generation. The scarlet "T" they will wear won't stand for Trump, but treason


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2018)

When ya think about it, Pence won't pardon him either, cause Pence is involved and it might trigger impeachment and obstruction of justice. A president pardoning someone for treason is a non starter, the evidence against Trump will come out and a democratic congress would turf Pence's ass for sure.

Donald will go down, gravity will take hold, it's a law of nature, right now he's like a road runner cartoon of wylie coyote running off a cliff' and flailing at thin air. The fall will be quick and the landing will be upon the cobbs of Hell, we will hear the whining and screaming all the way down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2018)

Obama was the first african american president and made a lot of firsts.

Trump too, has many firsts and will continue do so (this is worthy of a separate thread folks)let's see if we can list a few:
First serial sexul assaulter as president
First russian dupe/agent
First tratoir as president

I could continue with the list, but wanna let some others add to it as well, I'm sure it will grow and like I said, worthy of a thread.

Ya know, Donald will be considered the worst president in US history, George Bush must be relieved. I never thought I'd say it, but I'd take ole George over Donald anyday, just stupid is better than stupid and evil combined, if Trump had a brain he'd be (more) dangerous.


----------



## gonnagro (Jan 14, 2018)

2024 due to term limits.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 14, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> 2024 due to term limits.


I wouldn't doubt it, after all we are talking about the same idiots that elected bush ll twice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> 2024 due to term limits.


he's already confused and wandering away in the middle of his own signing events without signing the thing he brought everyone there to watch him sign.

his brain will be mush before 2019.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> 2024 due to term limits.


The country would be finished before then and rightly so, for it would only be just. Fortunately I have more faith in my American cousins, the law will take care of Donald before the electorate has a chance to remove him. I'm not sure what else he needs to do to demonstrate incompetence and unsuitability for the office. 

Maybe he'll pull his cock out during the state of the union and start whacking off... I can just see Mitch and Paul laughing off that one... " That president Trump is a great guy and he has the largest cock Paul and I have ever seen..."


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2018)

*REAL FAKE NEWS*: Here's a possible future headline
*Sessions threatens to resign if Trump legalizes pot...*

If Trump thought Sessions would resign if he legalized pot federally, he would do it in a heartbeat, then he could appoint someone who would fire Mueller. Can anybody figure out how to put the bug in Trump's ear, perhaps call into Fox and friends?  Not to worry, he will go down whatever he does to Mueller, I figure if they get wind of a firing, they will immediately indict and let the supremes or congress sort it out, settle the constitutional question once and for all. Either way it should trigger impeachment, unless the republicans are completely brain dead and Hell bent on political suicide.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure either firing Mueller or pardoning a principal in the investigation should be enough, if the republicans need an excuse. They might figure that when he's impeached, he will be immediately charged with russian election conspiracy that will cover the GOP in shit up to the eyeballs. Just before an election too, perhaps someone wants to take the republican party down with Trump. With the pounding they are currently taking in the polls, a messy treason (might as well be) trial, might just put the mark of Cain on the GOP for a generation. The scarlet "T" they will wear won't stand for Trump, but treason



that's because many are involved with knowing and not saying anything including paul ryan. almost 70 people went to prison for watergate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> that's because many are involved with knowing and not saying anything including paul ryan. almost 70 people went to prison for watergate.


I believe it was over 70 people went to jail over watergate. We are entering a whole new dimension for this kind of thing, Donald does have one special talent, ya can't get near him without getting something dirty on ya. It's kinda like getting dog shit on yer shoe, seems he taints who ever he touches. He's so slimy ya can't go near him. 

The latest "shithole" fiasco demonstrates this well, look at the GOP senators who are backing Trump. Either Trump or Mueller will bring the issue to a head soon and congress will have to act, everyday Trump remains in office is a risk to the nation and world.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The country would be finished before then and rightly so, for it would only be just. Fortunately I have more faith in my American cousins, the law will take care of Donald before the electorate has a chance to remove him. I'm not sure what else he needs to do to demonstrate incompetence and unsuitability for the office.
> 
> Maybe he'll pull his cock out during the state of the union and start whacking off... I can just see Mitch and Paul laughing off that one... " That president Trump is a great guy and he has the largest cock Paul and I have ever seen..."


Unfortunately, impeachment is a political process and the spineless republicans have all fallen in line (taken the loyalty oath). 
Dems have to take control before the orange turd can be flushed. 
One step at a time...


----------



## PCXV (Jan 16, 2018)

Everyone still standing behind Trump is all in. They are hell bent on destroying everything if that's what it takes to maintain their lies. Scorches earth on liberals, and because their base is so stupid and brainwashed, they will cheer even as they become collateral damage. They want a civil war, and like Republicans under Obama, they offer no solutions to any problem except sabotage, a straight shot to collapse via libertarian fantasy. Their ineptitude fuels their anger. All they have is hate, and they would rather see everyone fail and die than see liberal solutions succeed.

If Democrats gain control, I'd say July 2019.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Unfortunately, impeachment is a political process and the spineless republicans have all fallen in line (taken the loyalty oath).
> Dems have to take control before the orange turd can be flushed.
> One step at a time...


You could be right, hope not. Mueller and Trump will continue to drive events right up to the election, if Trump is president in the midterm elections it will be in the middle of a constitutional crises and a legal mess for Trump and his underlings. The longer this goes on the more it damages the GOP brand, not just temporarily, but for a generation. After the election, not just the democrats will go after these clowns for what they have done, the professionals in all branches of the government. There are some republican congressmen who might be charged with conspiracy or obstruction of justice before this is done.

Nobody is gonna give a shit about Trump's base after the election, they can bitch, but I expect mostly silence. This guy is going down before summer, the peaceful protests this summer will be massive, if he's still around. The days leading up to the midterm election will be awesome, with trials, leaks, plea deals, guilty pleas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2018)

PCXV said:


> Everyone still standing behind Trump is all in. They are hell bent on destroying everything if that's what it takes to maintain their lies. Scorches earth on liberals, and because their base is so stupid and brainwashed, they will cheer even as they become collateral damage. They want a civil war, and like Republicans under Obama, they offer no solutions to any problem except sabotage, a straight shot to collapse via libertarian fantasy. Their ineptitude fuels their anger. All they have is hate, and they would rather see everyone fail and die than see liberal solutions succeed.
> 
> If Democrats gain control, I'd say July 2019.


The circus has been tame till now, wait till Kush and Jr are charged and all the other trials, revelations, scandals, etc, take place during election season in 2018.They will force Donld to pardon his family members on federal charges and then use state charges on them, they will force pardons before election time. They are saving the real juicy russian stuff until after Trump is removed from office and it will be used to not just put him away, but to discredit him too..

Even some of the gerrymandered republicans will worry about their seats when this shit hits the fan. How can Kevin Nunes escape conspiracy or obstruction of justice charges in 2019? He might not be the only congressman to face investigation either. Eventually Jeff Sessions is gonna go to jail for perjury too, as is anybody connected to this bullshit. There are the press people, intelligence, justice and FBI officials that are highly motivated on this one. Every patriotic American will want a piece of their asses, ya don't do this kinda shit without paying dearly and that goes for Vlad a company as well.

There are lot's of highly educated, experienced and smart people on our side on this one, I say a large majority of them. They will deal with the Donald according to the law, or you won't have a country, it's that simple.

I say keep the faith, he'll be gone by summer or it will be one Hell of a hot one on the streets of America this summer. Mayors, councillors and cops will lead the peaceful protests. The charges and trials are about to begin and it will look very bad for the republicans during election season, they are gone for a generation, not just an election cycle or two.


----------



## redivider (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't think Donald Trump will be removed from office. He will either resign in protest or serve out his full term. 

He will NOT be removed. 

I believe over 40% and closer to 50% of voters still fiercely support him and that's enough for Republicans to take the risk.

I also don't think Democrats will regain both chambers of Congress in the mid-terms. I think they'll have a small 2-3 seat majority in the Senate (not filibuster proof) and Republicans will still have control of the House by over 30 votes.

We'll go back to the first 2 years of the Obama era, where Republicans dictated the majority of policy even though Dems had majorities in both Chambers. 

Unless Dems win back the presidency (longshot in my opinion) next election I see the US sliding closer and closer to Russia and Eastern Europe in terms of economic competitiveness. With the rise of open and blatant corruption, legalized bribes to politicians, and lax regulatory framework - I just don't see the US's standing lasting much longer....

I anticipate a Paul Ryan/Ted Cruz ticket in 2020 (don't know who will be pres/vice pres) and if the election were held tomorrow - I think they would win vs. any Democratic Ticket, even the sacred Bernie Sanders. 

I don't care what the polls say - they showed a 98-99% chance of us having a Clinton White House and they were wrong. 

I think red states are just that stupid and loyal.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> 2024 due to term limits.


LOL

"drain the swamp"


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2018)

redivider said:


> I don't think Donald Trump will be removed from office. He will either resign in protest or serve out his full term.
> 
> He will NOT be removed.
> 
> ...


Agree with your opinion that Trump will not be removed from office.

While I think it is more likely Democrats will take the house (reason given below), whether or not they take the Senate it is unrealistic to think they will have the super majority needed to remove The Pussy Grabber In Chief from his commode of office.

All members of the House are up for election in 2018 and 2020. Republican House has really only continued to oppose progress. Other than giving the 1% a bonus in the form of a tax break, it didn't get anything done. Legislatively speaking, 2018 is going to be worse for them. They will have nothing much to justify continuation in office in the 2018 election. That, coupled with an angry electorate that is motivated to show up, dismal approval rating for Trump, widespread dissatisfaction with wages and jobs growth and history of the House flipping under similar circumstances, I think the House is likely to flip to Democrat than remain Republican.

The Senate only has 1/3 of its members running in any election so the chances for taking seats away from Republicans are diminished. Also, comparably few Republicans are up for election (8 out of 51 seats) this year compared to Democrats (25 out of 49 seats). This means Democrats would have to win all of their elections and take two seats away from Republicans to secure a slim majority. It's possible but odds makers put the chance of Democratic control of the Senate at about 45% --- after factoring in the Alabama special election. Assuming D's beat the odds, there is no chance they will have hold of 60 or so votes. Will 8 or more Republicans vote to remove Trump from office? Maybe, but how likely is that?

I guess it all depends on a third event, which is that Muellar produces smoking hot evidence of crimes with Trump's fingerprints all over them to the point where even deplorables can agree he must go.

My best case scenario is the House flips to Democrats, Muellar produces enough evidence to justify impeachment and the Senate doesn't remove him from office. Trump will remain but be a cancer to Republican's chances in 2020. We will have two more years of partisan gridlock that prevents Republicans from further damaging social programs like Medicare, Medicaid and SNAP.

Then again, Trump could start a war, which Americans always love and support and Trump wins again in 2020. God, I hate these times.


----------



## redivider (Jan 16, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Agree with your opinion that Trump will not be removed from office.
> 
> While I think it is more likely Democrats will take the house (reason given below), whether or not they take the Senate it is unrealistic to think they will have the super majority needed to remove The Pussy Grabber In Chief from his commode of office.
> 
> ...


I can't be that optimistic, I lost my faith in American's ability to rationalize and make intelligent informed decisions back when the Obama/Kenya thing was happening.

If Trump hangs on to 2020 he won't run again, but he won't be removed. He'll have to resign. 

in terms of Congressional elections - I think enough Americans are racist and uneducated enough that Republicans will stay with control of the House and the Senate will flip to Democrat by just 1 or 2 seats and the 2020 election won't be a 'landslide' or a 'blue tidal wave' or whatever the hell they call it these days. 

dems might scrape by but with their current message of..... nobody even knows what they stand for anymore. 

they support conservative policies draped blue sheets, but the only difference between most democrats and republicans is republicans show more racism... dems hide it. but in terms of overall policy they haven't really put out a message to counteract/undo the shitstorm republicans are pushing.... not a single one - all I have heard is 'we're not Trump' and 'Can you believe Trump tweeted this' and 'Thoughts and Prayers'.... that's not a message and that's not how you win an election.....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2018)

redivider said:


> I can't be that optimistic, I lost my faith in American's ability to rationalize and make intelligent informed decisions back when the Obama/Kenya thing was happening.
> 
> If Trump hangs on to 2020 he won't run again, but he won't be removed. He'll have to resign.
> 
> ...


We'll see. It's quite reasonable to expect the worst. After all the best way to predict the weather is by saying it will be like it was yesterday.

At the state level, which you probably aren't hearing, it is a different story. Many more new progressive liberal candidates and there is a sense of urgency for change away from conservative control. I have a sense that the tide is turning but it's happening too slowly. The grip that Republicans have on gerrymandering might get them through the next couple of election cycles in the House.

I was mostly responding to the idea that the Senate could flip to Democrat. I don't think that is likely. The numbers are too much in favor of Republicans. 

Trump will never resign.

It is older, white America that gave us Trump. They are on their way out and taking the country with them on their way.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2018)

My guess is Monday, January 20th, 2025.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2018)

redivider said:


> I don't think Donald Trump will be removed from office. He will either resign in protest or serve out his full term.
> 
> He will NOT be removed.
> 
> ...


Well, I ain't gonna accuse ya of being an optimist!

I figure events are gonna get away from the republicans soon, this is gonna take on the charaistics of a snowball rushing down a mountain side. I read history as a hobby, read what happened to Jeff Davis at the end of the civil war, the south turned on him like a pack of dogs.

If the republicans already have trouble in the south, wait for the trials and all the rest of the shit that's gonna come out during the election campaign. 2/3 of the electorate is gonna make a difference in november, democrats and independents will be out in droves and many republicans are gonna stay home. Any republican house member has gotta be worried and those in regular districts must be terrified, think some are gonna break with the leadership?

Many folks think America is so polarized that an old fashioned landslide isn't possible, I beg to differ. New rules are gonna apply on this one at least. Besides, a majority in the house of just one seat, means the democrats control the investigating and oversight committees, they can make supporting Trump problematic for the remaining republicans and life Hell for Trump and his minions. BENGHAZI!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2018)

Does anybody think Jeff Sessions is gonna run for his old senate seat in november? Think he'll be charged with perjury before then by his own justice department? Boy is this shit gonna be fun, too bad it's also gonna be, disgusting, tragic and dangerous for the country.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 16, 2018)

yea too bad america is caught up in trumps and his voters shit !!!!!

bannon was subpoenaed by mueller today. to testify in front of a grand jury. i would kill to be a fly on the wall in there.

then bannon refused to testify to the house today, so they issued him another subpoena 

shit getting ready to hit the fan


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Many trump voters were undecided until the last minute. 
They will get tired of making excuses for that lying sack of shit, and reevaluate their allegiance. 

We will get through this but it won't be fun. 

Kinda like a colonoscopy...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yea too bad america is caught up in trumps and his voters shit !!!!!
> 
> bannon was subpoenaed by mueller today. to testify in front of a grand jury. i would kill to be a fly on the wall in there.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this is going to end up in court -- which is never a quick process. 
I have heard many Trump supporters say "if this investigation had any merit, charges would have been filed by now". 
I'm pretty sure that's what state TV (fox news) has been telling people for the last 6+ months, and is actually good strategy if you think about it. The longer they drag their feet, the more skeptical their base becomes. 

Fuckers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yea too bad america is caught up in trumps and his voters shit !!!!!
> 
> bannon was subpoenaed by mueller today. to testify in front of a grand jury. i would kill to be a fly on the wall in there.
> 
> ...


I figure this bunch of rats will turn on each other and Donald real quick, loyalty is not their strong suit. They will all run for cover and sing like birds. It's only the republicans who are supporting Trump, without their betrayal of their constitutional duties, gravity would grab hold of the Donald real quick. Simple majorities in the house and senate will do a lot to remove the props supporting him. The big advantage the democrats will have is that he's guilty as sin and there's a ton of evidence to convict on multiple counts and charges. The lifers in the justice department will be after these assholes hammer and tongs in hand, without much encouragement from the democrats required.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure this bunch of rats will turn on each other and Donald real quick, loyalty is not their strong suit. They will all run for cover and sing like birds. It's only the republicans who are supporting Trump, without their betrayal of their constitutional duties, gravity would grab hold of the Donald real quick. Simple majorities in the house and senate will do a lot to remove the props supporting him. The big advantage the democrats will have is that he's guilty as sin and there's a ton of evidence to convict on multiple counts and charges. The lifers in the justice department will be after these assholes hammer and tongs in hand, without much encouragement from the democrats required.


Yep.
_Honor among thieves_ died with the old-school mafia decades ago.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The circus has been tame till now, wait till Kush and Jr are charged and all the other trials, revelations, scandals, etc, take place during election season in 2018.They will force Donld to pardon his family members on federal charges and then use state charges on them, they will force pardons before election time. They are saving the real juicy russian stuff until after Trump is removed from office and it will be used to not just put him away, but to discredit him too..
> 
> Even some of the gerrymandered republicans will worry about their seats when this shit hits the fan. How can Kevin Nunes escape conspiracy or obstruction of justice charges in 2019? He might not be the only congressman to face investigation either. Eventually Jeff Sessions is gonna go to jail for perjury too, as is anybody connected to this bullshit. There are the press people, intelligence, justice and FBI officials that are highly motivated on this one. Every patriotic American will want a piece of their asses, ya don't do this kinda shit without paying dearly and that goes for Vlad a company as well.
> 
> ...


Your optimism is refreshing. I used to be one myself, im not saying that sarcastically either. I pray you are right, i fear you may be wrong. Dont get me wrong, i hope you are a damned prophet... just not feeling crazy optimistic on our survival as a republic with any dignity right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

These kinds of situations often look bleek before they start to improve. The chances of the British during the early part of WW2 wasn't too good either, fortunately they made friends and Hitler made enemies. We're early days into this mess, the good guys are just getting started here and the judges watch the news too. There are a ton of court cases and charges coming and it's election season too, Mueller is gonna have a ton of evidence and public testimony. We are 8 months out from a midterm election and it looks like the democrats will have majorities in the house and senate and control of the investigations and oversight.

The otherside in this fiasco must be terrified at the the looming legal and political events, patriotic Americans have every reason for optimism. Give it a little time and just watch the show, history is being made before your very eyes. It's like the old Chinese curse, "May you live in interesting times". Trump is worried and it's gonna get a lot worse, he'll probably come apart at the seams before this ends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

We are right in the middle of TV season for much of the country, lot's of folks will be paying attention to the news for awhile. They are going to go into the summer holidays with lot's to talk about, for Trump and the Republicans it will be a long hot summer indeed. By labor day the public should be well lathered up with treasonous revelations coming from the trials and news coverage, that's the traditional beginning of the campaign season. The current polls show the republicans getting murdered come next election, what will they be like in november after a winter, spring and summer of fun?

Like I said, patriotic Americans should be optimistic about this, it's difficult to have patience, cause if ya love yer country, it's hard to bear the likes of Trump being it's face to the world and in control of a 1/3 of it's government. It's painful to put up with the sleaziness, dishonesty and betrayal for long, don't ever forget, people give their lives for their country, feelings run deep.

Wonder what they will call the Donald after it's all said and done, "first prisoner" perhaps? Maybe by act of congress the supermax prison number 00000001 will be reserved for the first prisoner. I wonder if Trump would read that bill before he signs it, think it would send a message? Good idea for a first democratic bill for him to sign, being the #1 should be appealing to him, I figure he'd sign.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Unfortunately, this is going to end up in court -- which is never a quick process.
> I have heard many Trump supporters say "if this investigation had any merit, charges would have been filed by now".
> I'm pretty sure that's what state TV (fox news) has been telling people for the last 6+ months, and is actually good strategy if you think about it. The longer they drag their feet, the more skeptical their base becomes.
> 
> Fuckers.


charges have been filed and 2 have pled guilty.

faux news viewers are the dumbest of all cable news viewers. there was even a poll that showed faux news viewers were more uninformed than those that did not watch the news.

if i know rednecks like i think i do, there will be violence before this is all said and done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are right in the middle of TV season for much of the country, lot's of folks will be paying attention to the news for awhile. They are going to go into the summer holidays with lot's to talk about, for Trump and the Republicans it will be a long hot summer indeed. By labor day the public should be well lathered up with treasonous revelations coming from the trials and news coverage, that's the traditional beginning of the campaign season. The current polls show the republicans getting murdered come next election, what will they be like in november after a winter, spring and summer of fun?
> 
> Like I said, patriotic Americans should be optimistic about this, it's difficult to have patience, cause if ya love yer country, it's hard to bear the likes of Trump being it's face to the world and in control of a 1/3 of it's government. It's painful to put up with the sleaziness, dishonesty and betrayal for long, don't ever forget, people give their lives for their country, feelings run deep.
> 
> Wonder what they will call the Donald after it's all said and done, "first prisoner" perhaps? Maybe by act of congress the supermax prison number 00000001 will be reserved for the first prisoner. I wonder if Trump would read that bill before he signs it, think it would send a message? Good idea for a first democratic bill for him to sign, being the #1 should be appealing to him, I figure he'd sign.


i am also not as optimistic as you. 

i do believe the truth will come out. and i do believe in karma.

however, i also believe that 32% of our population are cult members and facts will never affect them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i am also not as optimistic as you.
> 
> i do believe the truth will come out. and i do believe in karma.
> 
> however, i also believe that 32% of our population are cult members and facts will never affect them.


I'm more of a realist than an optimist, there was a state seat flipped to the democrats in Wisconsin yesterday and the pundits are saying the republicans are getting real worried. The polls are telling the tale, but the motivation of the voters will be the real factor. You are dealing with a cult of personality at this point and it's one of the reasons they will put him away forever when they get rid of him, republicans will (secretly) be the most eager to keep him in jail.

This shit is coming, make no mistake, like I said the law of gravity will take him down and the republicans with him in one big flaming wreck. The only question is whether the flaming wreckage will explode in midair before crashing to the ground or come down in one piece. If ya know the history of your country you'll have a bit more faith, lot's of shit slid by in history, not this kinda shit. This kind of thing gets dealt with, cause if it doesn't yer done as a free country, far too many people know the stakes to let this go. 

Thirty some percent don't win the kind of midterm election your gonna have this year, young people, minorities and women will vote in historic numbers and it won't be the republicans they will vote for. The republicans are about to become a regional party at best for a generation and the leadership knows it, they won't back Trump too much. There is a point where they have to think about the survival of the party, even though they've put party above principal and patriotism. They also have to keep their own asses out of jail.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm more of a realist than an optimist, there was a state seat flipped to the democrats in Wisconsin yesterday and the pundits are saying the republicans are getting real worried. The polls are telling the tale, but the motivation of the voters will be the real factor. You are dealing with a cult of personality at this point and it's one of the reasons they will put him away forever when they get rid of him, republicans will (secretly) be the most eager to keep him in jail.
> 
> This shit is coming, make no mistake, like I said the law of gravity will take him down and the republicans with him in one big flaming wreck. The only question is whether the flaming wreckage will explode in midair before crashing to the ground or come down in one piece. If ya know the history of your country you'll have a bit more faith, lot's of shit slid by in history, not this kinda shit. This kind of thing gets dealt with, cause if it doesn't yer done as a free country, far too many people know the stakes to let this go.
> 
> Thirty some percent don't win the kind of midterm election your gonna have this year, young people, minorities and women will vote in historic numbers and it won't be the republicans they will vote for. The republicans are about to become a regional party at best for a generation and the leadership knows it, they won't back Trump too much. There is a point where they have to think about the survival of the party, even though they've put party above principal and patriotism. They also have to keep their own asses out of jail.


Hope you are right

Republicans better start acting like adults again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2018)

people don't think, they react. i not only think enough people hate trumps guts to vote him out next election, i see a massive democratic win in response to the republicans massive fuck ups.
theres a cycle i've seen not only in my lifetime, but ever since ww1. people like to think they're socially conscious, and they will vote for democrats, who usually have a platform that focuses on social issues. the democrats get in office for 2, maybe 3 terms, then people start to realize that all this social awareness cost money and time, and that their taxes are slowly going up. then they vote for republicans, because they want someone in office that will make them some money, make some jobs.....till they start to realize that its going to cost them all of the social "progress" they just made.....
the length of time the cycle takes depends on how extreme the situation is....so i'd say this will be a pretty quick cycle. 
trump supporters will vote for him again, and probably a straight republican ticket, but Trump has mobilized the left against himself like no one ever has before, and they'll turn out in record numbers to vote him out, no matter who runs against him


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

If the house and senate stay the same after november and the past year's events have no impact, I'll be sponsoring American refugees up here in Canada. To anybody with a brain the country would be considered finished, ungovernable and a failed state. With Trump and a compliant congress in power for 8 years you'd be pretty well fucked, Putin would own ya and folks would be living hard. I don't think the stock market would continue to perform and a financial crises and screwing that would make 2008 look like a picnic, wouldn't be long coming.

Not God bless America, but God help America. With a bit of distance ya tend to see the bigger picture, but I'm sure everybody figures they got a good grip on things, time will tell.

Hate and fear makes ya stupid and strong emotions distort our perception of reality and allow us to selectively filter things. Donald Trump is not so much a person, as a collection of bad traits and he has a few talents like tainting whoever he touches and bringing out the worst in good people, me included.

Come next election remember what one of your better presidents, FDR said, "The only thing required for evil to triumph, is for good people to do nothing". Do something, vote, volunteer, donate and hit the streets if ya gotta, fight like Hell for the future of your country, ya gotta live there till ya die in most cases and it's either fight like Hell or end up living in it..

The price of liberty stuff, I don't need to go into it with Americans, they should know...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

As a side note: How many here support the republican tax plan? It was the only thing they got done and a giveaway to the 1%, ordinary folks would have to have shit for brains to support it. We have a word for such people in Canada, we call them suckers, though I understand they are called republicans south of the border.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As a side note: How many here support the republican tax plan? It was the only thing they got done and a giveaway to the 1%, ordinary folks would have to have shit for brains to support it. We have a word for such people in Canada, we call them suckers, though I understand they are called republicans south of the border.


in america a lot of people have shit for brains.

republicans, especially low and middle class repubs consistently over the years vote against their own economic interests because they the believe the republican party has morals.

fucking retards !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> in america a lot of people have shit for brains.
> 
> republicans, especially low and middle class repubs consistently over the years vote against their own economic interests because they the believe the republican party has morals.
> 
> fucking retards !!!!!!!!!!!!!


As President Lyndon B. Johnson said in the 1960s to a young Bill Moyers: “If you can convince the lowest white man he’s better than the best colored man, he won’t notice you’re picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he’ll empty his pockets for you.”
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/11/opinion/trump-immigration-white-supremacy.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

The republican party the political home of racism in America went nuts when Obama was elected, it was almost like ole Abe Lincoln was reincarnated to many, they drove whatever moderates were left in the party out (RINOs) and looked for the most extreme loony they could find to channel their rage, Trump. A cold civil war 2 has ensued with the battle of the birthers, etc CWII will end like CWI, ironically only the political parties have changed sides! Once again treason is also afoot and among the same types too.

"These are the times that try men's souls", as Thomas Paine put it 250 years ago during the American revolution, the battle for the soul of the nation is underway. Unfortunately many are being weighed in the balance and found to be unworthy of the name patriot, some might even earn the label of traitor.

http://thefederalistpapers.org/founders/paine/thomas-paine-these-are-the-times-that-try-mens-souls


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people don't think, they react. i not only think enough people hate trumps guts to vote him out next election, i see a massive democratic win in response to the republicans massive fuck ups.
> theres a cycle i've seen not only in my lifetime, but ever since ww1. people like to think they're socially conscious, and they will vote for democrats, who usually have a platform that focuses on social issues. the democrats get in office for 2, maybe 3 terms, then people start to realize that all this social awareness cost money and time, and that their taxes are slowly going up. then they vote for republicans, because they want someone in office that will make them some money, make some jobs.....till they start to realize that its going to cost them all of the social "progress" they just made.....
> the length of time the cycle takes depends on how extreme the situation is....so i'd say this will be a pretty quick cycle.
> trump supporters will vote for him again, and probably a straight republican ticket, but Trump has mobilized the left against himself like no one ever has before, and they'll turn out in record numbers to vote him out, no matter who runs against him


This current cycle began when Obama was elected to be president, so, 8-9 years half-cycle to peak of right wing reactionary politics from 2009 to today.. Agree that the decline is going to be pretty sharp. Rather than a sinusoidal wave, it looks more like a sawtooth wave.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The republican party the political home of racism in America went nuts when Obama was elected, it was almost like ole Abe Lincoln was reincarnated to many, they drove whatever moderates were left in the party out (RINOs) and looked for the most extreme loony they could find to channel their rage, Trump. A cold civil war 2 has ensued with the battle of the birthers, etc CWII will end like CWI, ironically only the political parties have changed sides! Once again treason is also afoot and among the same types too.
> 
> "These are the times that try men's souls", as Thomas Paine put it 250 years ago during the American revolution, the battle for the soul of the nation is underway. Unfortunately many are being weighed in the balance and found to be unworthy of the name patriot, some might even earn the label of traitor.
> 
> http://thefederalistpapers.org/founders/paine/thomas-paine-these-are-the-times-that-try-mens-souls



parties switched sides when LBJ passed the civil rights act of '64. racists fled the democratic party and became republicans.

lbj said, “_We have lost the South_ for a generation.”

he was wrong, it's been 2-3 generations


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> parties switched sides when LBJ passed the civil rights act of '64. racists fled the democratic party and became republicans.
> 
> lbj said, “_We have lost the South_ for a generation.”
> 
> he was wrong, it's been 2-3 generations


Woody Harrelson did a great job as LBJ in the movie, watch it to see how a real president operates. LBJ was a crude dude in private, but it was his dream to go to the moon and he had the guts to do the right thing on civil rights. The interests of the country came first, he also had an eye for history and greatness. He was a victim (and responsible) of the Vietnam war, so were tens of thousands of other Americans, mostly young men. LBJ knew the south, he was from there and was a streetwise politician for years.

If anything is gonna break the solid south it will be Donald, dunno how the born yesterday, I mean, again Christians are gonna live down Donald and preach family values and morals at anyone. If yer gonna sup with the Devil tis best to use a long handled spoon...

All Trump's troubles have been self inflicted, if there is a real problem in the world America will have trouble, nobody trusts Trump, so getting allies is gonna be though and if wise men fuck up on the job, Trump will be a disaster. God forbid a 911 scale attack, war, or 2008 type financial crises happens on his watch.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Woody Harrelson did a great job as LBJ in the movie, watch it to see how a real president operates. LBJ was a crude dude in private, but it was his dream to go to the moon and he had the guts to do the right thing on civil rights. The interests of the country came first, he also had an eye for history and greatness. He was a victim (and responsible) of the Vietnam war, so were tens of thousands of other Americans, mostly young men. LBJ knew the south, he was from there and was a streetwise politician for years.
> 
> If anything is gonna break the solid south it will be Donald, dunno how the born yesterday, I mean, again Christians are gonna live down Donald and preach family values and morals at anyone. If yer gonna sup with the Devil tis best to use a long handled spoon...
> 
> All Trump's troubles have been self inflicted, if there is a real problem in the world America will have trouble, nobody trusts Trump, so getting allies is gonna be though and if wise men fuck up on the job, Trump will be a disaster. God forbid a 911 scale attack, war, or 2008 type financial crises happens on his watch.


i hate to admit it, but i've already told my christian trump voting parents they no longer hold any moral high ground on me and don't think of ever criticizing anything i say or do.

i have a hard time believing these fools in the south voted for a new yorker


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This current cycle began when Obama was elected to be president, so, 8-9 years half-cycle to peak of right wing reactionary politics from 2009 to today.. Agree that the decline is going to be pretty sharp. Rather than a sinusoidal wave, it looks more like a sawtooth wave.
> 
> View attachment 4074621


Trump is a somewhat unique phenomena in recent American politics there was a lot of Russian help and a very bad democratic opponent who still beat him badly in the popular vote, something that still burns his asshole bigly. I'd look for a real big spike in the graph a real anomaly come next election. They only need a majority in both houses to impeach Trump, 50% of the house to impeach and 2/3 of the senate to convict. After the next election the remaining republican senators might be inclined to throw ole Donald under the bus, he's already pissed off most of them bigly. I don't figure the guy who will preside over the trial, Chief Justice Roberts, will have much love for the cocsucker either. Remember more convictions, possible pardons and much new evidence is gonna become public during the election and after, remaining republicans might want to distance themselves from Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hate to admit it, but i've already told my christian trump voting parents they no longer hold any moral high ground on me and don't think of ever criticizing anything i say or do.
> 
> i have a hard time believing these fools in the south voted for a new yorker


YEP, a God Damn yankee city slicker elitist from NEW YORK CITY and a democrat to boot! How do ya say HYPOCRISY!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> YEP, a God Damn yankee city slicker elitist from NEW YORK CITY and a democrat to boot! *How do ya say HYPOCRISY*!


white southern republican


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Keep this little pearl of ancient wisdom in mind as events unfold, "Those whom the Gods wish to destroy, they first make mad", that one goes for Trump and the Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Wanna bet Donald doesn't fuck up a government shutdown compromise? The republicans control everything, so they can't blame the democrats for anything. Someone should tell Trump that it will slow down the flow of government money to his businesses, that should motivate him to do his job. Unless he personally feels the effects of a shutdown, he won't care, if he was doing his job and had two clues to rub together, he'd be the most concerned person in the government. Too stupid to comprehend the responsibility that has been placed in his tiny hands, no clue as to how the government or constitution works. Phoney, loser, arsehole, idiot, fool, moron, tratior, criminal, the list of descriptive nouns and adjectives is long, so is the list of enemies.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.
> 
> I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.
> 
> ...


Natural causes. April 23, 2019.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Natural causes. April 23, 2019.


He might blow a gasket before then, self control is not his strong point. I figure when faced with jail and being labeled a loser he's gonna go nuts (right now he's just an asshole) soon he'll be a ravining loonie.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might blow a gasket before then, self control is not his strong point. I figure when faced with jail and being labeled a loser he's gonna go nuts (right now he's just an asshole) soon he'll be a ravining loonie.


I hope he's present for his downfall too. A quiet natural death would be much too good for him.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> God forbid a 911 scale attack, war, or 2008 type financial crises happens on his watch.


That is one of the most terrifying sentences I've ever read. It's almost too frightening to even ponder what might happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Christ! just looking at the news, Gen John Kelly said Trump's wall idea was "uninformed" in public,Trump is gonna shit when he hears it, these assholes are gonna implode! DACA is gonna fall through and the government will shut down. No fucking way can they keep up this pace of shear madness, all emanating from Trump.

Well, America got the ultimate reality TV show, crazy president, what a fucking circus, the neighbors are wrestling drunk and naked on the front lawn again, there goes the neighborhood! Jesus what a show, CNN has gotta be doing very well these days. Seriously, game of thrones ain't got nothing on this shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Maybe a better question might be how Trump will be removed from the WH, in cuffs, a straight jacket, or heavily sedated while being carted out feet first strapped to a gurney. Not when, but how will he go, will we see the video of the trip from the White house to the white rubber room.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

you might be right, he might lose his shit if he gets booted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

If the government shuts down the hurricane relief efforts in Texas and Florida will come to a stand still, FEMA will be paralyzed and puerto rico is even more fucked. Trump doesn't give a shit, any other president would be freaking out, Trump will play golf.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you might be right, he might lose his shit if he gets booted.


The next question after Trump is dealt with is: what are we going to do about all the retards who voted for him? They'll still be walking around as if they deserve to be here.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> The next question after Trump is dealt with is: what are we going to do about all the retards who voted for him? They'll still be walking around as if they deserve to be here.



2nd, will be go after all politicians who supported him

3rd is the voters.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the government shuts down the hurricane relief efforts in Texas and Florida will come to a stand still, FEMA will be paralyzed and puerto rico is even more fucked. Trump doesn't give a shit, any other president would be freaking out, Trump will play golf.


of course the fucktard will be on the golf course.

new york fucking grifter !!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> The next question after Trump is dealt with is: what are we going to do about all the retards who voted for him? They'll still be walking around as if they deserve to be here.


Unfortunately you and everybody else has the 30 some percent, in Canada we had a Trump prototype named Rob Ford the late mayor of Toronto, google him. Everybody is plagued by these hemorrhoids, yours just got out of control because of special circumstances and the russians fucked ya, that's why folks is feel'n a might butthurt.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unfortunately you and everybody else has the 30 some percent, in Canada we had a Trump prototype named Rob Ford the late mayor of Toronto, google him. Everybody is plagued by these hemorrhoids, yours just got out of control because of special circumstances and the russians fucked ya, that's why folks is feel'n a might butthurt.


we were quite entertained by rob ford. well, at least i was. but i didn't have to be governed by that fat fuck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Cheer up my American friends, the mid term election will be a referendum on Trump among other things. Imagine if Trump is still in office for the november election and is faced with a democratic landslide. I don't think for a minute he's gonna last that long, gone in the spring is my best guess, if not, the democrats will remove him, the base will demand it. I figure the republicans are gonna have to take a knife to the fucker and impeach him, the base will not be pleased, it will look good on em.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we were quite entertained by rob ford. well, at least i was. but i didn't have to be governed by that fat fuck


Trump trumps poor ole Rob Ford in the battle of the assholes, you guys win, we give up! Though Rob was first and I figure an inspiration to Donald, perhaps his mentor...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

lol ^^^^


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 17, 2018)

Our elected leaders walk into office knowing that they can't be held responsible for anything. It has many names but diplomatic immunity is how its more commonly known. Instead of the United States being a global super power we are now the satire capitol of the world and everybody's laughing at us.

Executive orders go a long way. He won't be impeached. He's too vindictive and will start wars to lock himself in office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Our elected leaders walk into office knowing that they can't be held responsible for anything. It has many names but diplomatic immunity is how its more commonly known. Instead of the United States being a global super power we are now the satire capitol of the world and everybody's laughing at us.
> 
> Executive orders go a long way. He won't be impeached. He's too vindictive and will start wars to lock himself in office.


That might change after Trump and russia, if he's not impeached, then no president can be and the American system of government is unworkable and a failure, NOT! Everybody fucks up Americans are no exception, last time I checked we were all human and subject to fucking up. Anybody can shit their pants in public, even Uncle Sam.

Executive orders can be countered with legislation and new executive orders. He's vindictive as they come, the prisons are full of such people and he'll end up as just another one, though with a private supermax cell 23/7. Over 70 people went to jail over watergate in the 70's, over a thousand will go to prison after the dust settles on this one.

Ya got hit with a 911 type attack, Trump was the plane in this case and Putin was flying it by remote control. Your enemies found a weakness and took advantage, you were kicked in the teeth while you were down, your fiends have helped you already and will continue to do so. The aussie helped bust one, the brits helped with the dossier and Canada has played a role too. The five eyes were open and paying attention on this one.


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 18, 2018)

Id say 2 terms so 2024


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That might change after Trump and russia, if he's not impeached, then no president can be and the American system of government is unworkable and a failure, NOT! Everybody fucks up Americans are no exception, last time I checked we were all human and subject to fucking up. Anybody can shit their pants in public, even Uncle Sam.
> 
> Executive orders can be countered with legislation and new executive orders. He's vindictive as they come, the prisons are full of such people and he'll end up as just another one, though with a private supermax cell 23/7. Over 70 people went to jail over watergate in the 70's, *over a thousand will go to prison after the dust settles on this one.*
> 
> Ya got hit with a 911 type attack, Trump was the plane in this case and Putin was flying it by remote control. Your enemies found a weakness and took advantage, you were kicked in the teeth while you were down, your fiends have helped you already and will continue to do so. The aussie helped bust one, the brits helped with the dossier and Canada has played a role too. The five eyes were open and paying attention on this one.



where do you get this figure?

i can't imagine anywhere close to that many knowing the evil doings of cheeto jesus.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Id say 2 terms so 2024


For the good of Democracy?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Id say 2 terms so 2024


Where do I send the flowers? The country would be fucked for sure. I figure he's gone, there will be too much evidence of treasonous behavior and criminal conduct. They won't impeach him for being a boor and an arsehole, but for betraying the country, the constitution and breaking the law. It's a political thing though, not legal, but there will come a point where the dam will burst, Trump is constantly adding to the mess all the time. 

There is a midterm election coming and the republicans are starting to sweat, even the gerrymandered ones are concerned about the fallout. He might have his base, but there is a growing base of educated powerful people who are willing to go to the wall over this shit, many are former republicans, I see them on TV all the time. I figure this coming midterm election will break all the rules, folks want Trump gone and many in his base are concerned about his fitness and ability. I figure the GOP is gonna get a thrashing of biblical proportions come mid term, whether they impeach Trump or not. Both houses are gone and they control oversight and investigations.

Overtime and as the investigations bear fruit, Trump will equal treason and the slime he has spread among the republicans will bear fruit at the polls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> where do you get this figure?
> 
> i can't imagine anywhere close to that many knowing the evil doings of cheeto jesus.


Just extrapolating the scale of the fuckup, the whole watergate scandal wouldn't equal one week of Trump. Just look at the latest pornstar non scandal, the saga of Stormy Daniels, it's going right under the radar! That one story would have brought down any other president and it's just one of fucking thousands! After Donald is impeached, the FBI is gonna play a game of, "This is your life" with Donald and many of his criminal and shady business partners will become ensnared as well. I figure some republican congressmen and one senator in particular will end up in jail, not to mention most of the Trump family, inlaws and a few of their lawyers...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just extrapolating the scale of the fuckup, the whole watergate scandal wouldn't equal one week of Trump. Just look at the latest pornstar non scandal, the saga of Stormy Daniels, it's going right under the radar! That one story would have brought down any other president and it's just one of fucking thousands! After Donald is impeached, the FBI is gonna play a game of, "This is your life" with Donald and many of his criminal and shady business partners will become ensnared as well. I figure some republican congressmen and one senator in particular will end up in jail, not to mention most of the Trump family, inlaws and a few of their lawyers...



i think a thousand is too many, but with your line of thinking, maybe 500.

and you can bet your ass many of the FBI agents wanna fucking bury trump under the jail. he has done nothing but ridicule, degrade and accuse our intelligence agencies of being liars and corrupt. they want him so bad they are prolly having wet day-dreams when new evidence is discovered. 

it should be delicious. i am going to barrage every trump voter i care anything about with email after email of the evidence once it's all made public.

prick is at least gonna be guilty of obstruction and money laundering. the money laundering part is coming out more and more every day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think a thousand is too many, but with your line of thinking, maybe 500.
> 
> and you can bet your ass many of the FBI agents wanna fucking bury trump under the jail. he has done nothing but ridicule, degrade and accuse our intelligence agencies of being liars and corrupt. they want him so bad they are prolly having wet day-dreams when new evidence is discovered.
> 
> ...


Just as the born yesterday christians don't know the day of the coming of the Lord, so too we do not know the time of the Donald's going, unlike the second coming however, Donald WILL go before his term is up. Trying to guess the number of people who will go to jail or cut a deal to avoid it is unknown at this time, but it will be a lot, more than many expect, if watergate is anything to go by. Watergate and other special counsel investigations have broken many people financially who were caught up in them, lawyers are expensive, you don't need to go to jail to get fucked for life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Poll: 47% of Americans think Trump is mentally unstable and there are a lot of republicans who are not gonna run next election and their numbers are increasing daily. Part of the base is peeling away and the younger generations have written off the GOP for a generation, this shit will leave scars for a long time. The next GOP president will be black.

Everybody says that "ya can't make this shit up" already on multiple occasions and for multiple reasons concerning the Trump fiasco, so nothing is really out of the question... Truth is stranger than fiction etc.

Watch this moron shut the government down, mostly all on his own! ya can't make this shit up...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

A typical day at the oval office... A good example of Classic Trump in action, why would Kelly say this? He had a conversation with Trump and cleared it, then Trump pulled the rug out from under him hours later... Art of the deal? or Can't make a deal and stick to it. The guy is completely useless to himself or others, fails the most basic tests of common sense and humanity on a daily basis.

What are the republicans waiting for, USMC Gen John Kelly to shoot the sonofabitch out of disgust and service to the nation?
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/18/politics/john-kelly-donald-trump-border-wall/index.html


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

Trump is a complete moron


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

The state of the union speech during a government shutdown should be interesting!
President deadbeat will say, "The state of the union is broke & broken...".

Looks like Trump is a physical superman of 72, who eats junk food, doesn't exercise and who the doctor says will live to be two hundred. He's 6'3"(really 6'2") and weighs 239 pounds (my ass!). Don't believe your eyes though, he's doesn't look a pound over 275. Life in prison will be a long time if he lives to be 200 years old, especially when he loses his marbles at 73, it'll be an eternity in a rubber room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

I guess Donald figures one way to end the Mueller probe would be to shut the government down, starve them of funds. A plan for Donalds personal salvation! That'll show those pesky FBI agents! No paycheck outta bring em around to Donalds way of thinking! On the other hand it might piss em off even more, though I don't think that's possible. It must be a Helluva feeling knowing that every FBI agent alive will want yer ass so bad they are drooling.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The state of the union speech during a government shutdown should be interesting!
> President deadbeat will say, "The state of the union is broke & broken...".
> 
> Looks like Trump is a physical superman of 72, who eats junk food, doesn't exercise and who the doctor says will live to be two hundred. He's 6'3"(really 6'2") and weighs 239 pounds (my ass!). Don't believe your eyes though, he's doesn't look a pound over 275. Life in prison will be a long time if he lives to be 200 years old, especially when he loses his marbles at 73, it'll be an eternity in a rubber room.



i cannot figure out why the doctor would lie, unless he was paid some ungodly amount of money, but there is no fucking way trump weighs 239. i agree, 275 is closer to reality. i hope he does live to 200, in prison, after all of his children and grandchildren are dead and gone. jared should die in prison with him. and sloppy steve, but sloppy steve is about RAT him out. steve better watch his back, he's making enemies.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess Donald figures one way to end the Mueller probe would be to shut the government down, starve them of funds. A plan for Donalds personal salvation! That'll show those pesky FBI agents! No paycheck outta bring em around to Donalds way of thinking! On the other hand it might piss em off even more, though I don't think that's possible. It must be a Helluva feeling knowing that every FBI agent alive will want yer ass so bad they are drooling.


agree, i think the entire Mueller team at this point would work pro-bono for the american citizens.

FBI is gonna fuck him so hard !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> agree, i think the entire Mueller team at this point would work pro-bono for the american citizens.
> 
> FBI is gonna fuck him so hard !!!!!!!!!!


Most of the senior members of Mueller's team including Mueller left lucrative law partnerships to work on this, they are really working for free or even at a loss already. They will owe a lot of pissed off FBI and secret service agents a lot of back pay. Don't overestimate Trump's current base, or underestimate the growing opposition, those against Trump are far more motivated and numerous than those who support him. He loses support with each new trial, fuckup and revelation, by november he won't have much of a base and not too many who will go to bat for him, much less take to the streets. If they did hit the streets, I think they would be praying for police protection, lot's of folks are pissed off at them too.

I really believe the republicans should rethink this stuff... NOT! Thinking isn't their strong suit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i cannot figure out why the doctor would lie, unless he was paid some ungodly amount of money, but there is no fucking way trump weighs 239. i agree, 275 is closer to reality. i hope he does live to 200, in prison, after all of his children and grandchildren are dead and gone. jared should die in prison with him. and sloppy steve, but sloppy steve is about RAT him out. steve better watch his back, he's making enemies.


Sloppy Steve ain't going to jail for Trump, he'd miss his nightly 5th of whatever he's drinking. Now I'll bet that's a topic that might get ole Donald excited, Stevie knows where some of the bodies are buried. Mueller won't have to squeeze Steve's balls too hard to get him to roll over on Kush and Jr! Stevie might be a real song bird, though Flynn is singing the loudest, but in private for now. Manafort has yet to learn the joy of song and I don't think Mueller needs to hear him croke, bye Paul, you is gone forever and ever, amen.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

pretty accurate ^^^^ sloppy steve hates kush


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Trump hasn't given Mueller a nickname yet! Might I suggest Ball Buster Mueller or perhaps the Nutcracker! When Mueller finishes with Trump they should give him Trump's balls, bronzed and mounted on a wooden plaque, so he can hang it over his fireplace!

And acting like the gentleman he is, he will present them to Hillary on bent knee in a public ceremony, where upon they would be placed in the Smithsonian on public display for posterity!

Though for anybody to get a hold of Trump's nuts, they would first have to pry Putin's hand off them, he appears to have a mighty grip on the first balls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm wasting my time here, I should be writing for Colbert or Bill Maher!

Ya can either laugh or cry about the situation, alternating between laughing at the sheer stupidity of it and being terrified at the prospects


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump hasn't given Mueller a nickname yet! Might I suggest Ball Buster Mueller or perhaps the Nutcracker! When Mueller finishes with Trump they should give him Trump's balls, bronzed and mounted on a wooden plaque, so he can hang it over his fireplace!
> 
> And acting like the gentleman he is, he will present them to Hillary on bent knee in a public ceremony, where upon they would be placed in the Smithsonian on public display for posterity!
> 
> Though for anybody to get a hold of Trump's nuts, they would first have to pry Putin's hand off them, he appears to have a mighty grip on the first balls.



Deep State Mueller


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

It's been a year of Trump now, how'd he do? or maybe it's Putin's Howdy Doody!
Over 2000 lies in the first year!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Deep State Mueller


Yep, the legend will grow, deep state Mueller crucified Cheeto Jesus, and thus the Church of Trump came to be... Move over mormons! Church of Latter Day Saints my ass, The Church of Trump is the true path to salvation! Wonder if senator Romney will lead the impeachment for the mormon cause.

All across the south, born yesterday evangelicals will convert in droves to the church of Trump, Hail Cheeto Jesus the great white hope... They will burn their crosses, wait, they already have and the white robes they are wearing must be their new heathen priesthood...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, the legend will grow, deep state Mueller crucified Cheeto Jesus, and thus the Cult of Trump came to be...


fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

America is gonna go through Trump withdrawal! It's kinda like being on speed or coke with Trump, all the excitement and stimulation. Life is gonna seem dull and flat without the Donald to stir shit up, admit it America yer hooked, Game of Thrones has been topped in the ratings! Life will be dull without Donald!

Don't believe me, have a look at this typical tale of Trump





Looks like Donald wasted his hush money.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America is gonna go through Trump withdrawal! It's kinda like being on speed or coke with Trump, all the excitement and stimulation. Life is gonna seem dull and flat without the Donald to stir shit up, admit it America yer hooked, Game of Thrones has been topped in the ratings! Life will be dull without Donald!


we need dullness and decency back. rednecks can still act like fucking treasonous fucks. they talk about seceding all the time. one ass kicking wasn't enough for the rural Einsteins around here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

If you guys wanna have this kind of fun ya gotta take the nukes away from him, it's entertaining and all, but far too dangerous. I'd feel much better if nukes were off the table...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

i have got to find out how to invest in the hollywood movie. it's going to be BIGLY !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we need dullness and decency back. rednecks can still act like fucking treasonous fucks. they talk about seceding all the time. one ass kicking wasn't enough for the rural Einsteins around here.


Ya gotta laugh at it every now and then my friend, you'd go nuts without laughing at the shear madness of it all. When it's time to act, you'll know what to do, until then, make a list and laugh when ya can, the guy is a clown after all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have got to find out how to invest in the hollywood movie. it's going to be BIGLY !!!!!


This is history, "may you live in interesting times" stuff, lot's of movies and libraries of books will be written on this. They will look at these times with a microscope in the future and I can tell ya, Trump and those who covered themselves with shame for him, will not be treated kindly. Does anybody in America fondly recall the name of Benedict Arnold? High treason is often noticed by historians.

Before the first world war, the lot of them would have been publicly hung on the Washington mall.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

I got CNN video going in another browser tab and Trump is all over the place on every issue, completely fucking up the congress that's trying to avoid a government shutdown. Chaos, the characterisation in the Fire and Fury book was spot on, Trump is proving it before our eyes. The GOP owns this asshole and 100% of the blame for a shutdown. Hope the folks recovering from the hurricanes remember who cut the FEMA aid off, in Puerto Rico it will probably lead to American deaths.

Wonder what would happen if social security payments stopped, think his base would notice?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I got CNN video going in another browser tab and Trump is all over the place on every issue, completely fucking up the congress that's trying to avoid a government shutdown. Chaos, the characterisation in the Fire and Fury book was spot on, Trump is proving it before our eyes. The GOP owns this asshole and 100% of the blame for a shutdown. Hope the folks recovering from the hurricanes remember who cut the FEMA aid off, in Puerto Rico it will probably lead to American deaths.
> 
> Wonder what would happen if social security payments stopped, think his base would notice?


he's already stated he could commit murder and they would still follow him. 

i got the Wolff book, about half way through it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> he's already stated he could commit murder and they would still follow him.
> 
> i got the Wolff book, about half way through it


With children's health care, DACA and FEMA hurricane recovery on the line, lives will be lost if he fucks up on this for any length of time.

There might be a few factual errors in the Wolff book, but the main point or tone of the story is spot on, it must be reading like a Stephen King horror novel.

The republicans need to think about the last couple of days and ask themselves if they want to exist like this until extinction. It might be time to get off the Trump roller coaster.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With children's health care, DACA and FEMA hurricane recovery on the line, lives will be lost if he fucks up on this for any length of time.
> 
> There might be a few factual errors in the Wolff book, but the main point or tone of the story is spot on, it must be reading like a Steven King horror novel.


it's pretty interesting to say the least. much about the differences between bannon, kushner and priebus. they were at war with each. obviously, family won.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks like the NRA might be into the russian Trump mess bigly! More numbers to add to the jailhouse count, I'll get my thousand by Jesus!
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/18/politics/russian-banker-nra-trump/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2018)

*Why Republicans should start panicking, in 1 chart*
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/18/politics/midterms-enthusiasm/index.html


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the NRA might be into the russian Trump mess bigly! More numbers to add to the jailhouse count, I'll get my thousand by Jesus!
> http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/18/politics/russian-banker-nra-trump/index.html



www.rollitup.org/t/looks-like-the-nra-is-in-bed-with-russia-and-therefore-trump.957265/unread


you will get your thousand now. there are a couple hundred redneck morons that will go to prison voluntarily based on the NRA involvement


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems to me that we owe all of you a giant thank you for helping elect donald.


Keep it up and he will win a second term.

Snowflakes never learn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Seems to me that we owe all of you a giant thank you for helping elect donald.
> 
> 
> Keep it up and he will win a second term.
> ...


All this and treason too and ya still don't learn, what's the definition of stupid again?

Ya figure him and Jeff are gonna legalise pot? Just another example of voting against your interests. The brown people will take over one day, there is nothing you can do about it, demographics rule. Trump is gonna bring that day forward by a decade at least and destroy the republican party in the process.

It would seem the Donald is about the biggest snowflake we've seen, he has a mighty thin skin. Those who can't see the Donald for who he really is are blinded by something else and are not a majority of America. Tribalism can blind people to evil and treason, you can even get them to fuck themselves and pay more tax than the rich.

But maybe when a country elects the likes of Trump it's near the end of it's rope, countries have fucked themselves in the past like this. It's a sure cure for arrogance.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All this and treason too and ya still don't learn, what's the definition of stupid again?
> 
> Ya figure him and Jeff are gonna legalise pot? Just another example of voting against your interests. The brown people will take over one day, there is nothing you can do about it, demographics rule. Trump is gonna bring that day forward by a decade at least and destroy the republican party in the process.
> 
> ...


that's what is even more sick about trump supporters. they don't see what they are doing to the country. their whiteness, oops, er, i mean, tribalism prevents them from being objective


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> expect a giant *FUCK YOU* when dems take over the legislature and remove the grifter from office.


From what I've seen, the republicans are gonna have to do the Donald before the midterms, it won't help them though. Trials are coming this spring and summer that should put incredible heat on the GOP to act on the revelations of treason.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From what I've seen, the republicans are gonna have to do the Donald before the midterms, it won't help them though. Trials are coming this spring and summer that should put incredible heat on the GOP to act on the revelations of treason.


the GOP won't act unless, republicans start rejecting trump. he still has at least 75% support among republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the GOP won't act unless, republicans start rejecting trump. he still has at least 75% support among republicans.


Yep, when Obama was elected it caused a great RINO purge of the GOP anybody with a brain or a conscience left when Trump came in. After 8 years of Obama the party was pretty much topped up with racist and had gone completely tribal, home of the great white hope. Birtherism ran rampant and the leadership dare not say it wasn't true and thus the lie that brought you Trump.

The country is no longer divided, the GOP is a minority party, dead men walking, a zombie congress and they are beginning to realise it. They and Donald might have base support, but that's a long way from a majority, it's not them that are fearful and angry, it's the majority of Americans. Fear and anger are the best motivators there are and your gonna see them at work during the midterm election. Also compassion is a mighty force that the democrats have at there back and a quality Trump and the GOP lack.

I'm not an optimist, just a realist, Donald's future is easy to see, it's not going to end well for him and those who have done his bidding. America will begin the healing process after the midterms, if not, there is only one end, self destruction, ya can't be that stupid and survive, it would defy nature. This is not some game, the stakes are real and there will be a terrible price to be paid for fucking up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Did Donald want to get spanked by a hooker with a rolled up Forbes magazine? Wonder if there's video...
*Stormy Daniels Once Claimed She Spanked Donald Trump With a Forbes Magazine*
Looks like he might have.The great white hope eh? How's that working out fur ya?

Maybe pulling out his cock and whacking off during the state of the union is not so far fetched after all... 
I'm sure the base would be ok with it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Seems to me that we owe all of you a giant thank you for helping elect donald.
> 
> 
> Keep it up and he will win a second term.
> ...


How many dicks can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2018)

Mueller probe done by Feb 1, Trump remains president.


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> How many dicks can you fit in your mouth at one time?


Not as many as you


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 19, 2018)

threads like this and many others did more to elect him than his supoorters ever could. You guys and guys like you ignited a huge fire that burned your candidate out for good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Mueller probe done by Feb 1, Trump remains president.


What about Manafort, Flynn, Kush and Don Jr? What about all the other people who are gonna be charged? The trials won't even begin before summer, there's a long road ahead...


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What about Manafort, Flynn, Kush and Don Jr? What about all the other people who are gonna be charged? The trials won't even begin before summer, there's a long road ahead...


Trials.....lol there wont be any trials


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What about Manafort, Flynn, Kush and Don Jr? What about all the other people who are gonna be charged? The trials won't even begin before summer, there's a long road ahead...


Mueller better act fast. But he doesn't seem capable of that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> threads like this and many others did more to elect him than his supoorters ever could. You guys and guys like you ignited a huge fire that burned your candidate out for good.


What exactly are you for? What Trump policies do you like? Since Trump has no policies how can you like what he stands for? Perhaps he's so white that it's blinding you to his faults.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Trials.....lol there wont be any trials


lol. grand juries don't just disappear. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Mueller better act fast. But he doesn't seem capable of that.


slow and steady wins this race


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

As for trials, time will tell won't it, wish I could take bets on here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Anybody with a fucking brain in their head would be terrified to have the likes of Bob Mueller with a giant hard on for ya. Donald is no match for him, Mueller will have Trumps balls bronzed on a plaque over his fireplace before this is done and he's gonna have a lot of help doing it. Donald is as good as done, his future lies between the grave and a supermax cell 23/7, he'll only see the light of day feet first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

A lot of republicans are gonna have shit on their faces before this is over, Donald will spread it wide, he's the slime master, ya can't get near without getting some on ya. The GOP will squirm this summer fur sure, it promises to be a hot one indeed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> You can bet your RIU membership. Ask Buck.


I'm better mannered than Buck and I make points that are hard to deal with, rational argument is my thing, though I do like to have a little fun, humor is important!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> threads like this and many others did more to elect him than his supoorters ever could. You guys and guys like you ignited a huge fire that burned your candidate out for good.


What? Folks are not allowed to talk about the news, it upsets the base? The election has been over for a while now, America has now had one full year of Trump, judgement time. FAIL.

This is what a failed presidency looks like, he did it all on his own.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What? Folks are not allowed to talk about the news, it upsets the base? The election has been over for a while now, American has now had one full year of Trump, judgement time. FAIL.
> 
> This is what a failed presidency looks like, he did it all on his own.


Manners maketh man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Donald fucked up the National anthem, anybody hear him recite the Lord's Prayer? Think he'd fuck that up too?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

I think stephen nails it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Yea but he wont hold up his end of the deal.....how many times did he bet trump would lose and if he won he would delete his account.


If ya wanna bet, there are ways and professionals who will take ya up on it.

*One year into Trump's presidency, British bookmakers still think he'll be impeached*
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/01/19/one-year-british-bookmakers-still-betting-trump-impeached/1043288001/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

*Russia Testimony: It Appears Russia Infiltrated The NRA*





The NRA should try wrapping itself in the American flag after this one.
They're com'n fur yer guns next!

No wonder the GOP is fighting tooth and nail for Trump, they're just as guilty.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think stephen nails it.


excellent


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya wanna bet, there are ways and professionals who will take ya up on it.
> 
> *One year into Trump's presidency, British bookmakers still think he'll be impeached*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/01/19/one-year-british-bookmakers-still-betting-trump-impeached/1043288001/



yea @apollo4201982 put your money where your mouth is.... lol


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ive got no reason to bet, i already got what i wanted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

What's da Don gonna do when Mueller cracks open frado like an egg on national TV? Pardon time! Too bad he can't plead the 5th after he takes it, cause it's an admission of guilt. He would have to testify, period, no 5th amendment protection, yet another pardon please daddy! 

With Bannon due to testify before Mueller next week, it should be a busy tweet weekend, wonder what da Don is gonna pull outta his ass next! Maybe he'll blame the democrats for the shutdown as a distraction or perhaps something new and completely off the wall!

I hear Ivanka is running around the WH in a panic, what has daddy done now! Jared is looking to cut the Don's throat in a heartbeat, no fucking way is he going to jail if there's anybody to throw under the bus in his place. That drunk Bannon is now a loose cannon and who the fuck knows what's gonna come out next. A typical day at the Trump oval office!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Ive got no reason to bet, i already got what i wanted.


And so you did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, Trump was laundering money for the russian mafia/oligarchs/Putin for years, Putin owns him a dozen different ways. No wonder he was so eager to please Putin, explains why the GOP was trying to suppress the release of the dossier. It's clear from the stuff coming out that Mueller is gonna have a field day with Trump and crew. Donald is real low hanging fruit for this kinda stuff, slam dunk for money laundering. There's a ton of other charges and a lot of nuts to be squeezed and cracked, it's gonna be quite the show leading up to the fall election.

Donald won't do well in a battleship grey 23/7 supermax cell (he has secrets and enemies), he'll be raving in a week, but that's ok, they have straight jackets there too and his screams of rage won't echo off of the padded rubber walls. Maybe we'll see the video one day...

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, Trump was laundering money for the russian mafia/oligarchs/Putin for years, Putin owns him a dozen different ways. No wonder he was so eager to please Putin, explains why the GOP was trying to suppress the release of the dossier. It's clear from the stuff coming out that Mueller is gonna have a field day with Trump and crew. Donald is real low hanging fruit for this kinda stuff, slam dunk for money laundering. There's a ton of other charges and a lot of nuts to be squeezed and cracked, it's gonna be quite the show leading up to the fall election.
> 
> Donald won't do well in a battleship grey 23/7 supermax cell (he has secrets and enemies), he'll be raving in a week, but that's ok, they have straight jackets there too and his screams of rage won't echo off of the padded rubber walls. Maybe we'll see the video one day...
> 
> Are ya tired of winning yet?


obstruction and money laundering are my guess


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> obstruction and money laundering are my guess


The list will be long, the shit in the dossier testimony is adding to a long list of charges, Mueller is only required for his gravitas, a first year law student could put Trump away for a million years. They don't need to bother with the fact that Putin has had his hand stuck up Trump's ass working his mouth like Howdy Doody, but I figure they can prove that too. The leadership of the GOP will be eager to bury Trump deep when the ball gets rolling, though from a distance, they will make the appropriate noises, but their hearts won't be in it.

Looking back, it will seem obvious and inevitable.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


>


Yeah, Mueller needs to get off his ass and produce something quick. Too bad he's so fucking thorough. If this shit has legs, a big if, the probe is over.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


> The anti trump crowd has been regurgitating lies they've been told. Pretty wild in this day and age that they don't have a single piece of evidence god emperor has done anything wrong involving is presidency. but he's getting impeached soon! LMFAO stupid americans.


It isn't stupidity, it is ideological divide.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


> I don't know the left is saying shit like Trump makes missle boy look reasonable now. Pretty much why they are gonna lose again. The left is fucking insane now but that's what happens when you pander to the soyboyz.


Confirmation bias exists on both sides of the aisle. Better that we discuss issues like adults with respect for each other, but this clearly is not the place for that!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Try to stay half way close to reality guys! 

Let's see, the back shift is on in Moscow about now so it must be second or third stringers. Wouldn't think they would be interested in a weed forum, Trump fans from afar i guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Someone is playing sock puppet, how sweet. A warrior for Donald, or maybe Vlad...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

Donald is going down and the GOP is finished for a generation, the next GOP president will be black. Minority domination will be moved ahead by a decade in the US and the brown folks are coming, get used to it. The reckoning with Putin will be awesome, sure hope the ordinary people of russia don't suffer too much collateral damage.


----------



## apollo4201982 (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


> LMFAO Minority domination. nuff said cuck! pretty wild that you think the dems have a good chance next election. A "real" politician couldn't even beat someone with 0 expirience. I would suggest the dems go on the assault for trans rights and gun bans. That will probably get you guys back in office!


Yea that will get them back in power....lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

The pictures do clutter things up a bit, but electrons is cheap and I'm here to have a little fun and rattle some cages too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

This shit sure has improved CNN, they might win some awards! First rate entertainment, better than game of thrones fur sure.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

I was telling Sour Wreck before that from a Canadian perspective this is like watching the drunk neighbors across the street wrestle naked on the front lawn. Interesting for sure, but it makes the neighborhood look low class, if ya know what I mean.

Sure glad Trump ain't my president! What a fucking disaster


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


> Why are you so angry? Does it upset you that God Emperor Trump is not going to get impeached no matter how much leftynewz promises that it will happen? You only got 7 more years of this bro.


7 more years of Trump and you'll be living in a cardboard box, eating grass to live and you'll have green stains on yer teeth and the worn out knees of yer rags, we in Canada would have to build a wall across the southern border (you'll pay for it) and I'd be sponsoring American refugees.

You'd be on the path to North Korea, complete with a great leader.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

CCCPBOT said:


> have you seen our economy lately?


The stock market is roaring, but the regular folks are getting screwed. It's still Obama's economy, the Trump effect has yet to be felt, it takes time for the chickens to come home to roost.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

I didn't have cccpbot's shit removed, even though it cluttered the thread up a bit. freedom of speech, even for sock puppets...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

If Trump shuts the government down, no trips to Florida until things are straightened out. Cost cutting might start with the secret service, they might make Trump a prisoner in the WH, it would cost too much to move him! NO MORE GOLF! That should motivate him to pay attention and do some work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2018)

It just occurred to me that Donald will get his big beautiful 50 foot high concrete wall. He'll get to exercise next to it for an hour every day, it will look a lot like the one he describes, only it will keep people in, not out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> Trials.....lol there wont be any trials


goddamn the stupidity is just too much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Yeah, Mueller needs to get off his ass and produce something quick. Too bad he's so fucking thorough. If this shit has legs, a big if, the probe is over.


trump has unilateral powers to declassify the memo at any time you idiot. why do you suppose he isn;t doing so?

god you fuckers are stupid as shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn the stupidity is just too much.


There's a reason there are almost as many lawyers on CNN as reporters these days, they are building out their legal bench, all the news networks are. There's gonna be sports in the courts and yer gonna need color commentators and legal experts on the sidelines. This summer and fall are gonna be a real old fashioned 3 ring circus, multiple trials going at once, maybe they might charge a bunch under RICO too. Muller and team are getting more motivated by the day, they've had a real close look at these assholes already and they don't like what they see, I can imagine what the likes of Mueller think of Trump.

This stuff is a slam dunk as far as the legal pros are concerned, the money has a trail and there is much paper for the rest. They were even stupid (or arrogant and ignorant) enough to communicate by email and text message, this bunch ain't too bright. They've also got a few key players by the nuts with prospects for a few more squeal deals too, besides, this bunch would cut each others throats in an instant. A perfect storm is brewing and it's coming this summer and fall, just before and during election season. I don't know if it was timed this way, but it sure is gonna be sweet with all that talk of treason and Trump in the news come voting time. The republicans will be finished as a force in national politics for a generation and like I said before, the next GOP president will be black and or transgender!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> like I said before, the next GOP president will be black and or transgender!


oprah?

cory booker?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

One thing is for sure, after the Sessions war on pot bullshit, the GOP lost the pot vote, at least among the ones with brains, but then again I don't suppose they had too many to begin with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> oprah?
> 
> cory booker?


Booker is a corporate democrat and Oprah is an unknown political quantity for now. Obama proved a black person could be president and Trump proved an idiot could be one too, so it's wide open.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

The happiest man in America is now George Bush, he just got out of the worst president in history slot, though if there's worse than Trump to come, he'll be the last president of the US. Ya might not survive Trump, imagine if he had a brain and a plan how much more dangerous he would be. If he had any talent or brains the GOP would have made him the great leader for sure, goodbye democracy, hello concentration camps. All hail Trump the perfect one, the great leader...

I expect when they martar the sonofabitch there will be a Church of Trump where dumb cunts can worship golden idols and donate money to a perpetual legal defense fund.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The happiest man in America is now George Bush, he just got out of the worse president in history slot, though if there's worse than Trump to come, he'll be the last president.


isn't that the truth. as much as i still hate DumYa, i would take him back right now.

and something just made perfect sense to me just now. most trump supporters love him, because he pisses off the people they hate. i guess i kinda saw that before, but just now Sour Diesel made it more clear to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> isn't that the truth. as much as i still hate DumYa, i would take him back right now.
> 
> and something just made perfect sense to me just now. most trump supporters love him, because he pisses off the people they hate. i guess i kinda saw that before, but just now Sour Diesel made it more clear to me.


Dubya was merely stupid, Trump is both stupid and evil a lethal combination.

"something just made perfect sense to me just now. most trump supporters love him, because he pisses off the people they hate."
Yep, it's the one true bond he has with the base, he delights in the constrination and suffering of those he hates. Cut yer nose off to spite yer face is a truism among the white trash types of the GOP base, it's one of the main reasons ya poor bastards don't even have single payer health care. They would burn their own house down if they thought it would piss off the liberals who live next door.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

*Kushner's effort to sway Trump on prison reform is smart*

Considering how much time they are gonna spend there, they might want to renovate the other federal government residences where they will be spending quality time together. Private cells with free condoms etc, perhaps a putting green in the courtyard?

Put em all in the same cell block and videotape the result for a new reality TV show, let the backbiting begin! Anybody think of a good name for the show?
Trump's Traitors?
Can-o-fools?
Putin's Playthings?
The Losers?
West wing of the jailhouse?
Whitehouse to Jailhouse?

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn the stupidity is just too much.


Killing me softly with his dumb


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> trump has unilateral powers to declassify the memo at any time you idiot. why do you suppose he isn;t doing so?
> 
> god you fuckers are stupid as shit.


Those memos will become public one way or another and either prove repubs claims or show they are frauds.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jan 20, 2018)

apollo4201982 said:


> i already got what i wanted.


Anally brutalized?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

On a sad note:
When trump goes to jail and is no longer on the scene, comedy writers will actually have to work for a living again, manna will no longer fall from heaven. No fear, the morons won't go away with Trump, there will still be a GOP and it will still be filled with racist morons, Trump 2.0 awaits.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> On a sad note:
> When trump goes to jail and is no longer on the scene, comedy writers will actually have to work for a living again, manna will no longer fall from heaven. No fear, the morons won't go away with Trump, there will still be a GOP and it will still be filled with racist morons, Trump 2.0 awaits.



oh, there are still a dozen morons in our legislature that are easy to make fun of with their neanderthal thnking


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

Trump managed to shut the government down by his first year in office, they had a deal, but Trump fucked it up because of incompetence. Wonder if it will still be down for the state of the union speech?

President deadbeat should give a dandy, if the government is still shut down, the democrats might as well not attend, he'll just use the speech to blame them for the shut down. The republicans own the government and any shutdown though.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Trump is a complete moron


He raw dogs anal porn stars. Case closed.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 20, 2018)

probably out right after the whole bigger than Watergate fisa/dossier thing lands a bunch of fucks in prison and ends the mueller probe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> probably out right after the whole bigger than Watergate fisa/dossier thing lands a bunch of fucks in prison and ends the mueller probe.


why do you suppose trump isn't releasing it since you claim it vindicates him? he has the unilateral power to do so ya know.

god, it just hurts to see anyone be as dumb as you are.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you suppose trump isn't releasing it since you claim it vindicates him? he has the unilateral power to do so ya know.
> 
> god, it just hurts to see anyone be as dumb as you are.


has to be declassified first. would be nice if it was in hillys email server then we all would have read it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> has to be declassified first. would be nice if it was in hillys email server then we all would have read it.


he's the fucking president, he gets to decide what is classified and what isn't. 

that's why he didn't get into any trouble when he decided to give away top secret code name israeli intelligence to his russian owners you fetid neo-confederate spammer.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Mueller better act fast. But he doesn't seem capable of that.


So, the investigation into the degree with which a foreign and historically hostile nation tampered with the fabric of our democracy isn't moving fast enough for you? You are a goddamned imbecile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> So, the investigation into the degree with which a foreign and historically hostile nation tampered with the fabric of our democracy isn't moving fast enough for you? You are a goddamned imbecile.


he says it'll all be over in 11 days. february 1st.

have you ever seen something so pathetically sad?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he says it'll all be over in 11 days. february 1st.
> 
> have you ever seen something so pathetically sad?


Rarely, if ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he says it'll all be over in 11 days. february 1st.
> 
> have you ever seen something so pathetically sad?


Kush and jr are yet to be indicted, they cut one helluva deal with Flynn for a reason and papadopoulos has been wearing a wire for months and got a nice deal too. Bannon's balls are being squeezed and there are lots of people talking to Mueller. Trump has had his nose shoved so far up Putin's ass he can taste his lunch, cause Putin owns him a dozen different ways. Many of the fuckups you see and in particular the lack of funding and personal in the state department are because of marching orders from Moscow, treason plain and simple.

None of this stuff is hard for Mueller to prove either, these morons left lot's of evidence like financial records, emails and texts. All the trials and shit will be timed to the lead up to the midterm elections so that it will be difficult for the GOP to obstruct justice if they are facing an election. They might have their tribe, but treasonous behaviour is a serious matter in an election year, even the base will blanche at the prospect of overlooking it.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kush and jr are yet to be indicted, they cut one helluva deal with Flynn for a reason and papadopoulos has been wearing a wire for months and got a nice deal too. Bannon's balls are being squeezed and there are lots of people talking to Mueller. Trump has had his nose shoved so far up Putin's ass he can taste his lunch, cause Putin owns him a dozen different ways. Many of the fuckups you see and in particular the lack of funding and personal in the state department are because of marching orders from Moscow, treason plain and simple.
> 
> None of this stuff is hard for Mueller to prove either, these morons left lot's of evidence like financial records, emails and texts. All the trials and shit will be timed to the lead up to the midterm elections so that it will be difficult for the GOP to obstruct justice if they are facing an election. They might have their tribe, but treasonous behaviour is a serious matter in an election year, even the base will blanche at the prospect of overlooking it.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kush and jr are yet to be indicted, they cut one helluva deal with Flynn for a reason and papadopoulos has been wearing a wire for months and got a nice deal too. Bannon's balls are being squeezed and there are lots of people talking to Mueller. Trump has had his nose shoved so far up Putin's ass he can taste his lunch, cause Putin owns him a dozen different ways. Many of the fuckups you see and in particular the lack of funding and personal in the state department are because of marching orders from Moscow, treason plain and simple.
> 
> None of this stuff is hard for Mueller to prove either, these morons left lot's of evidence like financial records, emails and texts. All the trials and shit will be timed to the lead up to the midterm elections so that it will be difficult for the GOP to obstruct justice if they are facing an election. They might have their tribe, but treasonous behaviour is a serious matter in an election year, even the base will blanche at the prospect of overlooking it.


God i hope ur a damned rui prophet


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 20, 2018)

I fear it could be never if russia has infiltrated NRA, not a goper around gunna stand up for truth now. I predict all out war from gop to end free and fair elections by 18 if something, idk what, doesnt happen to stop it... 

The republic is in peril... im praying for salvation but expecting purgatory at best for us as a nation..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> I fear it could be never if russia has infiltrated NRA, not a goper around gunna stand up for truth now. I predict all out war from gop to end free and fair elections by 18 if something, idk what, doesnt happen to stop it...
> 
> The republic is in peril... im praying for salvation but expecting purgatory at best for us as a nation..


You'll have free and fair elections or civil war. Elections are local affairs in America and I don't think the base feels that strongly for Donald to try and cheat. Voter ID laws, gerrymandering, voter suppression and of course russian help as usual, everybody is packing a cellphone with a video camera these days, blatant violations are becoming rare. What the republicans hope to do is limit the congressional investigations and public exposure, they can't do much about Mueller and if they try, they will go to jail for obstruction of justice. The GOP put party and personal interests far above country, not just Trump has been toying with treason. Nothing is being done to protect America from russian attacks because the GOP figure the russians are on their and Trump's side. The unspoken deal will be a soft line on russia, Vlad and his buddies win, if there were war, American troops would die in large numbers because of intelligence failures, so would Canadians fighting at their side.

Speaking of russian help, the GOP talking points on the "Nunes memo" (a smoke screen) are identical to the russian ones, coincidence or treason? This is the second time Nunes has tried this kind of shit, who the fuck elected this guy anyway? Paul Ryan appointed him to head the house intelligence committee, why? He has no experience in these mattes and had to recuse himself from the russian investigation before, why is he still the chairman? Why is he still involved in the russian affair? I'd have a lot of questions for Kevin Nunes, Mueller might have more one day. Whatever he is up to with the WH, it will be exposed when the crowd around Trump start singing. I wonder what would motivate a guy like that to do these kind of things, Paul Ryan is behind it for sure, he appointed him and keeps him in the Chairmanship.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You'll have free and fair elections or civil war. Elections are local affairs in America and I don't think the base feels that strongly for Donald to try and cheat. Voter ID laws, gerrymandering, voter suppression and of course russian help as usual, everybody is packing a cellphone with a video camera these days, blatant violations are becoming rare. What the republicans hope to do is limit the congressional investigations and public exposure, they can't do much about Mueller and if they try, they will go to jail for obstruction of justice. The GOP put party and personal interests far above country, not just Trump has been toying with treason. Nothing is being done to protect America from russian attacks because the GOP figure the russians are on their and Trump's side. The unspoken deal will be a soft line on russian, Vlad and his buddies win, if there were war, American troops would die in large numbers because of intelligence failures, so would Canadians fighting at their side.
> 
> Speaking of russian help, the GOP talking points on the "Nunes memo" (a smoke screen) are identical to the russian ones, coincidence or treason? This is the second time Nunes has tried this kind of shit, who the fuck elected this guy anyway?


Mueller is deep in traitor Nunes' ass. He's not going to survive. He knows it by now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Mueller is deep in traitor Nunes' ass. He's not going to survive. He knows it by now.


He's from California, it's hard to believe this guy is gonna get re elected in 2018, if I were a rich patriotic American I'd pull out all the stops in his district this fall. I figure they are gonna concentrate on his district if required, I'd have traitor billboards from one end of his district to the other, and they would have been up for awhile.

I dunno if Nunes and Ryan realise that this WH is gonna be laid out bare for all to see in public records and testimony. All their conversations about this shit with Trump and his advisers will become public record one day through witness testimony at legal proceedings. There are lots of strings hanging out of this one and Mueller is tugging on them and unraveling interesting things. All the efforts to hide and cover up this shit will come out in court, hope it's before the election on this one.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's from California, it's hard to believe this guy is gonna get re elected in 2018, if I were a rich patriotic American I'd pull out all the stops in his district this fall. I figure they are gonna concentrate on his district if required, I'd have traitor billboards form one end of his district to the other, and they would have been up for awhile.
> 
> I dunno if Nunes and Ryan realise that this WH is gonna be laid out bare for all to see in public records and testimony. All their conversations about this shit with Trump and his advisers will become public record one day through witness testimony at legal proceedings. There are lots of strings hanging out of this one and Mueller is tugging on them and unraveling interesting things. All the efforts to hide and cover up this shit will come out in court, hope it's before the election on this one.


All signs say Ryan knows he's fucked too. I've got plenty of popcorn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

When the democrats take the house and senate in 2018 there is gonna be a lot of shit to rub the GOPs nose in. They are gonna need help, multiple commissions and independent investigations. First protect the country, stop the on going attacks on democracy and the election system, then investigate collusion in depth, new laws to protect the election system and punish those who would conspire with adversaries. The list of duties for congress is very long and important in this matter, Mueller can only prosecute things that are against the law, more of this shit needs to be made illegal. It is the duty of the president to protect the country in the short term, but he is clearly an incompetent traitor.

If you don't think Trump is a traitor (literal, not legal) what do you think would keep him from selling out his country? His conscience or deep sense of duty? His love of country? 

Everybody knows that Donald will lay down his fortune (such that it is) not to mention his life for his country right? If you elect someone to be president (commander & chief) who is not prepared to do both, yer in trouble, deep trouble. You expect those he commands to lay down their lives for their country, don't you?

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the democrats take the house and senate in 2018 there is gonna be a lot of shit to rub the GOPs nose in. They are gonna need help, multiple commissions and independent investigations. First protect the country, stop the on going attacks on democracy and the election system, then investigate collusion in depth, new laws to protect the election system and punish those who would conspire with adversaries. The list of duties for congress is very long and important in this matter, Mueller can only prosecute things that are against the law, more of this shit needs to be made illegal. It is the duty of the president to protect the country in the short term, but he is clearly an incompetent traitor.
> 
> If you don't think Trump is a traitor (literal, not legal) what do you think would keep him from selling out his country? His conscience or deep sense of duty? His love of country?
> 
> ...


The dems need to armor the fuck up, roll up their sleeves and get ready for an all out war that cannot be lost. When it turns, I don't want to hear one democrat utter the word bipartisanship with regards to the Republican party for years if ever again. The repugs need to be put down hard. No more fucking around. Our republic cannot survive any more of their "leadership". The gloves better be all the way off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> The dems need to armor the fuck up, roll up their sleeves and get ready for an all out war that cannot be lost. When it turns, I don't want to hear one democrat utter the word bipartisanship with regards to the Republican party for years if ever again. The repugs need to be put down hard. No more fucking around. Our republic cannot survive any more of their "leadership". The gloves better be all the way off.


A house divided cannot stand, Vlad knows where the weakness and divisions are in American society and is gonna go full out to exploit them. Welcome to the club, all the western democracies are in the same boat and under attack, there's an opportunity here, allies. Trump isn't causing as much damage with your friends as you think, those who understand democracy understand how a Trump can happen. Most people know how the majority of Americans feel about Trump, the 30 some percent exist everywhere, even here in Canada. Google the late Toronto mayor Rob Ford, if ya wanna preview of Trump, Rob was more tragic than evil, he didn't have nukes and as far as I know, he wasn't a traitor...

You need to deal with the causes of Trump, not worry too much about punishing those who were hornswoggled by bullshit, a big drive to create a couple of additional political parties would help a lot here. It can be done and might be a good project for a few patriotic billionaires to deal with the roadblocks and hurdles, then get out of the way. Gerrymandering is so distructive it fucked the republicans by electing radical right loonies in safe districts (freedom caucus), it must be dealt with and above all else ya gotta get the money outta politics. 

The government has long since stopped doing the peoples bidding and only act for the 1%, it's recently gotten much worse with Trump. In a functioning democracy Cannabis would be legal by now cause a super majority favor it and it's as good an example of a broken federal government as any. There is a bit of inertia when it comes to legalizing pot that is more a hangover from the propaganda war against cannabis than anything else, a mere echo from the past.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he's the fucking president, he gets to decide what is classified and what isn't.


good point.

  

if they don't release it or leak it then they're simply posturing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

I don't mean to piss off patriotic Americans, I'm Canadian, but I seem to like America more than a lot of Americans I see in the news, including the president! My country has multiple defense agreements with the US NATO and NORAD are a few, we even share sports leagues like MLB, NBA and NHL (we have our own football CFL), so you could say yer cousins have a passing interest in the Affairs of Leviathan. The fact that a complete psycho has weaseled his way into the presidency tends to get our attention too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> good point.
> 
> View attachment 4076668 View attachment 4076669
> 
> if they don't release it or leak it then they're simply posturing.


Perhaps you could reduce the size of your sig graphics, since they are clutteringing up my thread. It's a sig not a bill board, it's not exactly impressive either, I don't mind graphics and videos, but this shit in a sig file gets tiresome, drowns out what you have to say. What's more important, your sig graphics or your voice, cause it's difficult to hear it among all the clutter. It's a sleazy way to take up the conversational space without really saying anything, kinda like Trump...


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perhaps you could reduce the size of your sig graphics, since they are clutteringing up my thread. It's a sig not a bill board, it's not exactly impressive either, I don't mind graphics and videos, but this shit in a sig file gets tiresome, drowns out what you have to say. What's more important, your sig graphics or your voice, cause it's difficult to hear it among all the clutter. It's a sleazy way to take up the conversational space without really saying anything, kinda like Trump...


I don't have any sig graphics, I made two attachments in a single post related to the quote I responded to and it will only take one post in your precious thread.

my sig has two conversational quotes, both very short. trump loves the uneducated, now that you know the difference between post attachments and a sig I feel you are better armed in your endeavors.

you're welcome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> good point.
> 
> View attachment 4076668 View attachment 4076669
> 
> if they don't release it or leak it then they're simply posturing.


That member got mysteriously banned. Too bad, eh?

Has Mexico paid for that wall yet, nazi trailer boi?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't mean to piss off patriotic Americans, I'm Canadian, but I seem to like America more than a lot of Americans I see in the news, including the president! My country has multiple defense agreements with the US NATO and NORAD are a few, we even share sports leagues like MLB, NBA and NHL (we have our own football CFL), so you could say yer cousins have a passing interest in the Affairs of Leviathan. The fact that a complete psycho has weaseled his way into the presidency tends to get our attention too!


don't forget motorcycle racing. I still pine over those rz' s that Canada leaked into the us.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> That member got mysteriously banned. Too bad, eh?
> 
> Has Mexico paid for that wall yet, nazi trailer boi?


active 2 months ago and account still good and searchable......learn to forum more gooder.

and illegal immigration is way down so yeah.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> active 2 months ago and account still good and searchable......learn to forum more gooder.
> 
> and illegal immigration is way down so yeah.


Yeah, Mexico did pay for the wall? Ok

You're a pathetic fragile racist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> I don't have any sig graphics, I made two attachments in a single post related to the quote I responded to and it will only take one post in your precious thread.
> 
> my sig has two conversational quotes, both very short. trump loves the uneducated, now that you know the difference between post attachments and a sig I feel you are better armed in your endeavors.
> 
> you're welcome.


I see them a bit too much, not a big fan of graphic in sigs. Glad you don't make a habit of using them, some are ok, but scrolling through them is a bit much.

You can have different political opinions, but this is not about politics, left vs right is not the issue here, right vs wrong is and it's been that way for awhile. Something blinds Trump supporters to his dangerous faults as a human being and his fatal ones as a president. This is serious business, not a game that morons play about pissing off the liberals, Trump was in bed with Vlad and had help with the election, that's literal treason. The legal definition is in the constitution, but a state of war has existed since the attack, according to the precedent set by FDR after pearl harbor. In the modern age America got poleaxed by russia and it's an equivalent situation, but in a cold war type setting.

This game is a little longer than you think, it wasn't over with the last election, but just begun, trials and time will tell. A good old fashioned landslide like ya never seen in years is in the offing, America still has it in it. I figure the republicans will have to take a knife to Trump before the election and it won't be pretty. The next elected GOP president will probably be black.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

Trump supporters and enablers are gonna be just like Trumps investors and business partners, fucked. Standing there in public with astonished looks covered in the most vile smelling shit imaginable. It won't be possible for the GOP to wrap itself in the flag and robes of Jesus anymore, it would just look too ridiculous to the majority of voters. Their demographic is aging and the younger generations are shuning them in droves and that will take a generation to get over. They are headed for regional statues as a political party.

If the democrats ran a blonde haired blued eyed male in 2020 the republicans would be finished for good, it would rip the base to shreds. I don't think they should choose a candidate like that though, but if they did, they would win the WH for sure! A dog could run against Donald and win in 2020, but Donald will have other things on what remains of his mind by then.

He'll get his wall, he'll exercise next to it every day for an hour, it's purpose will be to keep him in, not others out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

I think I'll revise my estimate of Trump's D day back a bit, I think Mueller wants the drama closer to the midterms, this is political too since impeachment is on the table. The trials and possible pardons are gonna come at the worst possible time for the GOP, election season. There's also no enemy to unite the right and focus energy, Hillary is history as is Obama, no "Epstein" for a 1984 type 2 minute of hate moment. Who ya gonna chant lock em up, or hang her about, who's gonna get em all lathered up this time? If the GOP is gonna run against Mueller in the midterms, they'll lose badly.

They are gonna try and time this one perfectly and yes it will be deliberate and they should make no bones about it, the people get to weigh in on this one. Go fuck yerself ya treasonous bastards etc. should be the attitude, "locker her up", we'll hang ya bastards by the box carload might be a better response. Put the fear of Jesus into them cause they got a lot to be scared about, which is why thy are.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see them a bit too much, not a big fan of graphic in sigs. Glad you don't make a habit of using them, some are ok, but scrolling through them is a bit much.
> 
> You can have different political opinions, but this is not about politics, left vs right is not the issue here, right vs wrong is and it's been that way for awhile. Something blinds Trump supporters to his dangerous faults as a human being and his fatal ones as a president. This is serious business, not a game that morons play about pissing off the liberals, Trump was in bed with Vlad and had help with the election, that's literal treason. The legal definition is in the constitution, but a state of war has existed since the attack, according to the precedent set by FDR after pearl harbor. In the modern age America got poleaxed by russia and it's an equivalent situation, but in a cold war type setting.
> 
> This game is a little longer than you think, it wasn't over with the last election, but just begun, trials and time will tell. A good old fashioned landslide like ya never seen in years is in the offing, America still has it in it. I figure the republicans will have to take a knife to Trump before the election and it won't be pretty. The next elected GOP president will probably be black.


You can turn sigs off in account settings. I love it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

If Trump fires Mueller too soon, he could probably pick off a GOP senator in the midterm election by running as a democrat. Where do ya wanna move to Bob? He'll have Trump's nuts one way or another, though he might have to share a nut with senator Romney!


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah, Mexico did pay for the wall? Ok
> 
> You're a pathetic fragile racist


thanks for not denying @OneStonedPony isn't banned.

neither is greenthumb.

but yeah illegal immigration is way down. sorry that disappoints people like you to know that the cyotes will have less murder and rape victims.

sucks to suck.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump fires Mueller too soon, he could probably pick off a GOP senator in the midterm election by running as a democrat. Where do ya wanna move to Bob? He'll have Trump's nuts one way or another, though he might have to share a nut with senator Romney!


 how much are you getting paid to post these walls of utter bullcrap?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> how much are you getting paid to post these walls of utter bullcrap?


lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> thanks for not denying @OneStonedPony isn't banned.
> 
> neither is greenthumb.
> 
> ...


there is a word for "libertarians" who do not believe in giving humans the liberty to move around legally and safely.

they're called "racist republicans".

anyhoo, have fun raising another redneck's child, cuckold. and please stop taking videos of small boys sucking on popsicles and defending pedophiles like roy moore.

let me know when mexico pays for that wall.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> how much are you getting paid to post these walls of utter bullcrap?


why do you post on a pot website even though you don't smoke or grow, and no one likes you or the literal russian spam you bombard us with?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 4076882


damn man, clean you liter boxes and nasty floor in front of them


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 4076882


that's not an answer so i just have to ask again: why do you post on a pot website even though you don't smoke or grow, and no one likes you or the literal russian spam you bombard us with?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> there is a word for "libertarians" who do not believe in giving humans the liberty to move around legally and safely.
> 
> they're called "racist republicans".
> 
> ...


even libertarians will acknowledge that the constitution only applies to citizens. there's no getting around that. 

I guess me and you fell out when I pointed out how much of a hypocritical libertarian you are with weed, that's about when you started all this racist shit.

it was in a thread you started where you said sagging pants laws were targeting black people therefore racist and I pointed out that sagging is a cultural phenomenon not a racial one.

you've been a super douche ever since. that's where you got your purples shit from and the rest was just made up shit from there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> even libertarians will acknowledge that the constitution only applies to citizens. there's no getting around that.
> 
> I guess me and you fell out when I pointed out how much of a hypocritical libertarian you are with weed.


"i'm a libertarian!"

"ok, so give people the liberty to cross imaginary lines on a map to improve their lives"

"no no no no, not THAT kind of liberty. they are brown"


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn man, clean you liter boxes and nasty floor in front of them


right? what else?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> that's about when you started all this racist shit.
> 
> it was in a thread you started where you said sagging pants laws were targeting black people therefore racist and I pointed out that sagging is a cultural phenomenon not a racial one.
> 
> you've been a super douche ever since. that's where you got your purples shit from and the rest was just made up shit from there.


nice edit!

several lines crying about how i call you a racist, because you are racist.

say, wasn't that the same thread where you said civil rights were "not a good idea" because it would just make white racists like you "hate em more now"?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> View attachment 4076882


Infusing the smell of cat shit eh, no room in the outhouse?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> "i'm a libertarian!"
> 
> "ok, so give people the liberty to cross imaginary lines on a map to improve their lives"
> 
> "no no no no, not THAT kind of liberty. they are brown"


they do think anyone should be able to come from anywhere as long as the economy can stand it.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> how much are you getting paid to post these walls of utter bullcrap?


Who's paying him? George Soros? Bwahahaha!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Who's paying him? George Soros? Bwahahaha!


RIP george soros


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> they do think anyone should be able to come from anywhere as long as the economy can stand it.


the biggest drag on our economy are whites. i'm not sure we can afford whites anymore


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> nice edit!
> 
> several lines crying about how i call you a racist, because you are racist.
> 
> say, wasn't that the same thread where you said civil rights were "not a good idea" because it would just make white racists like you "hate em more now"?


yeah it was the thread where you said sagging laws were rascist, as I pointed out earlier.

it's funny that everything is racist to you because you project a lot. you also like to call everyone a drunk because you are a drunk. a member you know personally was commenting about that yesterday, how you drive around hammered and really need an intervention.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Infusing the smell of cat shit eh, no room in the outhouse?


can you imagine the smell in that particular room....?

fresh cat shit just laid out on top of the liter is fucking rank


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yeah it was the thread where you said sagging laws were rascist, as I pointed out earlier.
> 
> it's funny that everything is racist to you because you project a lot. you also like to call everyone a drunk because you are a drunk. a member you know personally was commenting about that yesterday, how you drive around hammered and really need an intervention.


what is a rascist?

is that a word that describes some southern-fried, unreconstructed piece of shit who objects to civil rights because it might make racist whites more angry?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the biggest boost on our economy are whites. i'm not sure we can afford others anymore


two words swapped and this is you now.

that is, you are 88% supremacist. brown, white or black makes no difference. the fact you are a supremacist is what makes you a nazi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> how much are you getting paid to post these walls of utter bullcrap?


I like to inject a little humor every now and then. I'm retired at 57 (coulda went at 55) living in Canada with free health care and a good corporate pension plus Canada pension I'm currently 63 with old age security kicking in at 65, so I'm ok, not particularly greedy either. I also pay between a third to one tenth the price for prescription drugs and that's just the start of how badly Americans are getting fucked over. If I got a job for 12 weeks I could draw employment insurance for a year and the government is legalising pot in a few months. What was the singular legislative accomplishment of the republicans again? Oh yeah, another tax break for the super rich. Ya must feel butthurt, I would if I was an American.

We live better in Canada and I'd like to see my American cousins live better too, they are richer so it's possible. Just don't mind so much when the brown folks get some too, they are Americans also. Nobody needs to pay me to act on principal, like FDR said, "The only thing necessary for evil to triumph, is for good people to do nothing". Unlike the russians I'm a volunteer in plain sight, not sitting in a troll farm in Moscow. I also believe what I say, so that makes me different than most republican trolls.

Donald Trump is the biggest national security concern my country has faced since Hitler and a real and present danger to America, most Americans realise this now.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yeah it was the thread where you said sagging laws were rascist, as I pointed out earlier.
> 
> it's funny that everything is racist to you because you project a lot. you also like to call everyone a drunk because you are a drunk. a member you know personally was commenting about that yesterday, how you drive around hammered and really need an intervention.


Good gawd, you're like an old lady (or man) hanging out by the clothesline to watch and gossip. Who cares what some random person may or may not have said to you, you old biddy? You're flailing wildly now, as trapped and wounded animals often do. 

By the way, a member you know personally told me a few things about you. You'll never hear them from me though. Nobody will.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> two words swapped and this is you now.
> 
> that is, you are 88% supremacist. brown, white or black makes no difference. the fact you are a supremacist is what makes you a nazi.


except that is not true. the multicultural counties that voted for clinton make up 65% of our GDP. the nearly exclusively white counties that voted for trump only make up a third.

and the counties that voted for trump have higher rates of disability, food stamp usage, poor health outcomes, drug addiction, and gun violence.

sorry you hare facts about how whites are quickly becoming unaffordable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Who's paying him? George Soros? Bwahahaha!


Hey put the word into George! I wouldn't mind a few extra bucks! does he pay in gringo dollars?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Who's paying him? George Soros? Bwahahaha!


according to you, Russia. Canada is where the uranium went so why not right?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey put the word into George! I wouldn't mind a few extra bucks! does he pay in gringo dollars?


I was told they pay in honkey or peckerwood dollars. I'm okay with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> according to you, Russia. Canada is where the uranium went so why not right?


lookie here, pushing another russian spambot talking point.

reported as spam.

let's get these spammers banned.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> according to you, Russia. Canada is where the uranium went so why not right?


Sorry, but Soros was a lefty. If we've learned anything the past year, it's that the righties are the one's sucking at Putin's tit (and quite hungrily). Lefties are clearheaded and sober about what Putin represents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> damn man, clean you liter boxes and nasty floor in front of them


Why have cats if yer gonna treat them like that? I have a couple of cats and things don't get that bad that the poor creatures gotta shit on the floor. Why grow weed if it's gonna smell and taste of cat shit, doesn't do much for the quality or taste! If that's the state of things perhaps he's smoking too much? I gotta smoke an ounce every few days to get that bad though, staying awake must be a chore.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yeah y'all. keep it coming lol


your poor fucking cat.

has he/she started shitting/pissing elsewhere since the outhouse is full?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> your poor fucking cat.
> 
> has he/she started shitting/pissing elsewhere since the outhouse is full?


that weed sells just fine in racist shithole states like south carolina


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why have cats if yer gonna treat them like that? I have a couple of cats and things don't get that bad that the poor creatures gotta shit on the floor. Why grow weed if it's gonna smell and taste of cat shit, doesn't do much for the quality or taste! If that's the state of things perhaps he's smoking too much? I gotta smoke an ounce every few days to get that bad though, staying awake must be a chore.



lol, i posted before i read yours, but yes, when their shitter gets full, they'll just shit on the floor next to it.

i wonder if that is shit on the floor 

if he jars up in the room, he can capture some calico brownie smell to help cure his weed


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yeah y'all. keep it coming lol


First of all: gross. Secondly: what in the fuck is wrong with you? You didn't see the scorn that was going to reign down on you (and rightfully so) when you posted that. Are you just so used to it that you didn't even notice it? I'm actually slightly sad for you now.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Sorry, but Soros was a lefty. If we've learned anything the past year, it's that the righties are the one's sucking at Putin's tit (and quite hungrily). Lefties are clearheaded and sober about what Putin represents.


yeah it's Nazi Germany vs the Russians all over again!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> they do think anyone should be able to come from anywhere as long as the economy can stand it.


Everything in balance, yer country doesn't have to act like a heartless chicken shit when it comes to refugees. If yer concern is illegal immigration I might suggest mandatory minimum sentences for those who hire the undocumented and an automatic increase in sentence if they exploit said workers. Don't go after good people trying to improve their lives, go after the greedy bastards that hire them. In Canada if you hire people under the table, you could be in a lot of trouble. It costs very little to enforce and is very effective, ya wouldn't even need ICE, just jail a few employers as an example.

Besides illegal immigration has been way down since Obama


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yeah it's Nazi Germany vs the Russians all over again!


You love to LITTER this forum with your NUGGETS of wisdom, don't you, kitty cat?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everything in balance, yer country doesn't have to act like a heartless chicken shit when it comes to refugees. If yer concern is illegal immigration I might suggest mandatory minimum sentences for those who hire the undocumented and an automatic increase in sentence if they exploit said workers. Don't go after good people trying to improve their lives, go after the greedy bastards that hire them. In Canada if you hire people under the table, you could be in a lot of trouble. It costs very little to enforce and is very effective, ya wouldn't even need ICE, just jail a few employers as an example.
> 
> Besides illegal immigration has been way down since Obama


YES! That!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

If ya kick out a half a million dreamers, I figure Canada should skim off the cream of the crop and bring them in, we would have private sponsors for more than 10% of the best and brightest. The Syrian refugees were oversubscribed for volunteer private sponsors, so the dreamers should do well here. Many already have university degrees, so they would probably be first, educated english speakers are a real catch, thanks Donald! We are also getting a real uptick in foreign students coming into the country, great for business too.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya kick out a half a million dreamers, I figure Canada should skim off the cream of the crop and bring them in, we would have private sponsors for more than 10% of the best and brightest. The Syrian refugees were oversubscribed for volunteer private sponsors, so the dreamers should do well here. Many already have university degrees, so they would probably be first, educated english speakers are a real catch, thanks Donald! We are also getting a real uptick in foreign students coming into the country, great for business too.


You would be getting a better class of people than the average american, in most cases, I would guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

Did ya know that Germany offers free education to foreigners! Yep, that's how they get a lot of immigrants, over half stay and those who don't stay end up enhancing business, trade and tourism for Germany. They found that it was a big net gain for the country, a real good long term investment, attract the best and the brightest with free education, by the time the four years are done, they can speak german and are ready for citizenship. That's how smart people conduct their affairs


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did ya know that Germany offers free education to foreigners! Yep, that's how they get a lot of immigrants, over half stay and those who don't stay end up enhancing business, trade and tourism for Germany. They found that it was a big net gain for the country, a real good long term investment, attract the best and the brightest with free education, by the time the four years are done, they can speak german and are ready for citizenship. That's how smart people conduct their affairs


Finland as well.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did ya know that Germany offers free education to foreigners! Yep, that's how they get a lot of immigrants, over half stay and those who don't stay end up enhancing business, trade and tourism for Germany. They found that it was a big net gain for the country, a real good long term investment, attract the best and the brightest with free education, by the time the four years are done, they can speak german and are ready for citizenship. That's how smart people conduct their affairs


rednecks in america will not allow that. hell, they don't even wanna send their own kids to the government schools, lol...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> rednecks in america will not allow that. hell, they don't even wanna send their own kids to the government schools, lol...


Because if they did, their kids wouldn't learn that humans used to ride dinosaurs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Because if they did, their kids wouldn't learn that humans used to ride dinosaurs.


education is the key to rejecting tribalism, taught in home schools everywhere...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> education is the key to rejecting tribalism, taught in home schools everywhere...


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everything in balance, yer country doesn't have to act like a heartless chicken shit when it comes to refugees. If yer concern is illegal immigration I might suggest mandatory minimum sentences for those who hire the undocumented and an automatic increase in sentence if they exploit said workers. Don't go after good people trying to improve their lives, go after the greedy bastards that hire them. In Canada if you hire people under the table, you could be in a lot of trouble. It costs very little to enforce and is very effective, ya wouldn't even need ICE, just jail a few employers as an example.
> 
> Besides illegal immigration has been way down since Obama


we take our share of refugees is all I'm gonna say about that. we don't send them back either. no-one is trying to and I am going to agree with rest of your post and add that we should provide nice, polite plane or bus rides for illegals back to wherever home is. lot cheaper than court trials and prison.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya kick out a half a million dreamers, I figure Canada should skim off the cream of the crop and bring them in, we would have private sponsors for more than 10% of the best and brightest. The Syrian refugees were oversubscribed for volunteer private sponsors, so the dreamers should do well here. Many already have university degrees, so they would probably be first, educated english speakers are a real catch, thanks Donald! We are also getting a real uptick in foreign students coming into the country, great for business too.


since this is all hypothetical, why only take 10% why not 100% so they can live better than here in America as you put it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> we take our share of refugees is all I'm gonna say about that. we don't send them back either. no-one is trying to


except for the racist fatass you voted for.






51:15 trailer trash


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> since this is all hypothetical, why only take 10% why not 100% so they can live better than here in America as you put it?


scared of little immigrant kids.

beta as fuck.

pathetic.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> love it that's a great one. I play on the word litter a lot with that particular "grower".


Nudge, nudge.

So, you either posted someone else's grow with the intent of implying it was yours or you have cat shit and piss on your floor. Either way, you're pathetic.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Nudge, nudge.
> 
> So, you either posted someone else's grow with the intent of implying it was yours or you have cat shit and piss on your floor. Either way, you're pathetic.


x2


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> can't elaborate? what else ya got to do triggered snowflake? tell me why you feel this way about this particular issue...


You really need to take a paws and tidy up a bit, kitty cat.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> I had no intent of implying it was mine and my floor is spotless.


Bull fucking shit. Wait, cat fucking shit.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yes, that cat shit is worthy of ridicule. I have ridiculed it many times. keep it up, your doing great sweetheart!


Oh. You're gearing up for a Big Reveal? Yawn.

Sorry I'll have to miss it. Back into the chokey with you. I've wasted a fuck ton of time on you today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> my floor is spotless.


your trailer looked pretty sloppy to me.

 

of course, you did claim to be filming someone else's small child sucking on a popsicle, sicko.

i'd be stupid to ask for a picture of your grow, since you don't grow or smoke. you're just here to spam your neo-nazi shit, trailer boi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> yes, that cat shit is worthy of ridicule. I have ridiculed it many times. keep it up, your doing great sweetheart!


are you trying to distract from the fact that you don't grow or smoke, that no one likes you, and that you are just here to spam us with your nazi shit?

not gonna work, trailer boi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> t
> you've gone and steered off topic because I posted a pic of your grow.


you posted that pic to distract from a question that you are desperately trying to avoid concocting a lie for:

why do you post on a pot website even though you don't smoke or grow, and no one likes you or the literal russian spam you bombard us with?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> according to you, Russia. Canada is where the uranium went so why not right?


We've got lot's of uranium, we export it I believe and turn it into a harmless kind of nuclear fuel, not the fast breeder reactors like those used in the US. Any uranium set to Canada was probably made into fuel rods for CANDU heavy water reactors, it's one way to make sure it doesn't end up in a bomb I suppose.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you posted that pic to distract from a question that you are desperately trying to avoid concocting a lie for:
> 
> why do you post on a pot website even though you don't smoke or grow, and no one likes you or the literal russian spam you bombard us with?


I still like smart pots, work farm dirt and maxsea. 

sucks to suck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> @captainmorgan where you at? don't want to ridicule this grow anymore buddy?


Didn't do anything of the kind, just commented on your choice of room freshener.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've got lot's of uranium, we export it I believe and turn it into a harmless kind of nuclear fuel, not the fast breeder reactors like those used in the US. Any uranium set to Canada was probably made into fuel rods for CANDU heavy water reactors, it's one way to make sure it doesn't end up in a bomb I suppose.


it was smuggled out. us uranium is not legally exported.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2018)

Most people control a grows odor with carbon filters, never seen anyone do it with cat shit lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Most people control a grows odor with carbon filters, never seen anyone do it with cat shit lol.


the key is to have enough cats to always have fresh shit and fur balls...

really need 20-30 cats to pull it off


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> since this is all hypothetical, why only take 10% why not 100% so they can live better than here in America as you put it?


We are in a position of advantage, Trump would put us there by fucking up and throwing them out, we could take more than 10% with private sponsorship alone and politically it might not be too unpopular. We have fairly strict criteria for citizenship and I'm sure at least 30% could qualify under the regular rules. They speak english and are educated, so a lot of the heavy lifting has been done. Hell they is even Christians and most are white (that's important to some people), but I'm sure lots of Muslims will be eager to take their place, a bit of cultural difference, but fine folks just the same. Good luck with that...

Ya see the problem is people from Norway don't want to move to America, they think it's a shit hole. Compared to Norway, I'm sad to say it is, Canada ain't much better when compared to them either. So no Norwegians, it's hispanics, africans and muslims on offer, take yer pick, dreamers don't seem so bad do they?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> I still like smart pots, work farm dirt and maxsea.
> 
> sucks to suck.


nope.

why do you post on a pot website even though you don't smoke or grow, and no one likes you or the literal russian spam you bombard us with?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> it was smuggled out. us uranium is not legally exported.


jesus christ you pathetic racists are getting desperate now


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are in a position of advantage, Trump would put us there by fucking up and throwing them out, we could take more than 10% with private sponsorship alone and politically it might not be too unpopular. We have fairly strict criteria for citizenship and I'm sure at least 30% could qualify under the regular rules. They speak english and are educated, so a lot of the heavy lifting has been done. Hell they is even Christians and most are white (that's important to some people), but I'm sure lots of Muslims will be eager to take their place, a bit of cultural difference, but fine folks just the same. Good luck with that...
> 
> Ya see the problem is people from Norway don't want to move to America, they think it's a shit hole. Compared to Norway, I'm sad to say it is, Canada ain't much better when compared to them either. So no Norwegians, it's hispanics, africans and muslims on offer, take yer pick, dreamers don't seem so bad do they?


good luck with what? dreamers aren't going anywhere. why are you a Canadian saying dreamers wouldn't make citizenship in your country?

and 400 Norwegians immigrated here last year. guess those know their oil and gas reserves cant float their cradle to grave welfare forever?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> good luck with what?


he was telling you that norwegians don't want to immigrate here, it's a shithole compared to their country. but plenty of people from muslim countries are happy to come here, and you hate muslims because you are an obvious racist (FREEDOM OF RELIGION DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN BUILD A MOSQUE!) so he was wishing you good luck with dealing with those brown people you are racist against.

does that help, trailer boi?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> desperate to avoid answering that one eh?
> 
> you don't smoke or grow. no one likes you. all you do is repeat verbatim whatever trump or russian bots are saying that day. so why are you here?





UncleBuck said:


> he was telling you that norwegians don't want to immigrate here, it's a shithole compared to their country. but plenty of people from muslim countries are happy to come here, and you hate muslims because you are an obvious racist (FREEDOM OF RELIGION DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN BUILD A MOSQUE!) so he was wishing you good luck with dealing with those brown people you are racist against.
> 
> does that help, trailer boi?


that guy seems a lot smarter than having to have a cat shit grower speak for him. the fact you feel the need to speak for him makes it seem you have a low opinion of his intellect.

who the fuck are you to speak for others on their own thread?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> good luck with what? dreamers aren't going anywhere. why are you a Canadian saying dreamers wouldn't make citizenship in your country?
> 
> and 400 Norwegians immigrated here last year. guess those know their oil and gas reserves cant float their cradle to grave welfare forever?


Many would, many are children, I figure they would be a good risk if America was stupid enough to throw them out. If they came as children they wouldn't have an issue, parents might though.

400 Norwegians are the normal exchange for marriage, business, education and career stuff, they ain't beating down yer doors to get in. They have a philosopher managing the oil money that they call the pension fund, they pay their taxes and don't let the wealth distort the economy, the people benefit from their resource. Their politicians are not bought and paid for, they regulate the oil industry tightly too and keep them on a short leash.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> that guy seems a lot smarter than having to have a cat shit grower speak for him. the fact you feel the need to speak for him makes it seem you have a low opinion of his intellect.
> 
> who the fuck are you to speak for others on their own thread?


calm down, trailer cuck. i was helping you out because i have a low opinion of your intellect.

say, you never answered. no one here likes you, so that's not why you're here. you don't smoke or grow, so that's not why you're here. all you ever seem to do is literally spam us with whatever russian bots or trump are blathering about on a particular day.

so why are you here?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many would, many are children, I figure they would be a good risk if America was stupid enough to throw them out. If they came as children they wouldn't have an issue, parents might though.
> 
> 400 Norwegians are the normal exchange for marriage, business, education and career stuff, they ain't beating down yer doors to get in. They have a philosopher managing the oil money that they call the pension fund, they pay their taxes and don't let the wealth distort the economy, the people benefit from their resource. Their politicians are not bought and paid for, they regulate the oil industry tightly too and keep them on a short leash.


so you think our immigration in the us should be as tough as Canada's and we should commandeer the oil and natural gas industries to pay for our citizens fail safe in life? how much is a subway sandwich and a gallon of gas in canada?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> how much is a subway sandwich and a gallon of gas in canada?


when you factor in their savings on healthcare, a shit ton cheaper.

how much is your trailer worth compared to that house you couldn't afford?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> calm down, trailer cuck. i was helping you out because i have a low opinion of your intellect.
> 
> say, you never answered. no one here likes you, so that's not why you're here. you don't smoke or grow, so that's not why you're here. all you ever seem to do is literally spam us with whatever russian bots or trump are blathering about on a particular day.
> 
> so why are you here?


I've told you before spam boy. I lurked here for a while for grow advice then joined. got my grow down now so I like the politics section mostly and tnt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> I've told you before spam boy. I lurked here for a while for grow advice then joined. got my grow down now so I like the politics section mostly and tnt.


but you don't grow or smoke, so that's not it. and literally no one likes you. so that's not it either.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> when you factor in their savings on healthcare, a shit ton cheaper.
> 
> how much is your trailer worth compared to that house you couldn't afford?


America has free healthcare. it's called Medicaid. ever heard of that?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> but you don't grow or smoke, so that's not it. and literally no one likes you. so that's not it either.


oh noes whatever shall I do since you think this. oh dear. cut my life into pieces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> that guy seems a lot smarter than having to have a cat shit grower speak for him. the fact you feel the need to speak for him makes it seem you have a low opinion of his intellect.
> 
> who the fuck are you to speak for others on their own thread?


I don't have an issue with someone clarifying things for you. You obviously have a history with some who come here and you appear to espouse unpopular views. Like many right wing tribalist you appear to delight in the consternation of liberals and would rather cut your own nose off to spite your own face, as they say. You don't like social programs and are a "libertarian", which is often just a cover for greed and racism. Forming a mutually beneficial relationship would be difficult for you, trust is an issue and so is fear.

The things you appear to cling to are evaporating quickly, the right vs left paradigm you appear to be stuck in won't be valid in a few years. It's estimated that in 30 years technologies like robotics and AI will make 80% of the population unemployable, technology makes us richer and also unemployed. Are yer kids and grandkids gonna be useless mouths or valued human beings who spend their time golfing, fishing, enjoying life and making the world a better place. Is everybody gonna starve for the 1%? America is headed for communism, so is the rest of the world, the problem is not wealth, but distributing it. Right now every manufactured item on the planet can be made in China with capacity to spare.

The long and short of it is we've got big problems ahead and can't afford the likes of Donald Trump or the bullshit that accompanies it. The world is moving ahead, with or without America, if ya fuck up too much, the fall can be swift. There is nothing special about America, yer just the latest and greatest and leaders like Trump will bring ya down real quick. Putin already has a plan for your downfall and it's coming along nicely so far, Donald is helping all he can.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> America has free healthcare. it's called Medicaid. ever heard of that?


anyone who grosses 30 and nets 20 qualifies for that. so do any kids they are raising for another redneck.

but no. canada pays about half of what we do for healthcare and gets better results. but hey, i understand you need to feed the family (even the ones you are raising for another redneck) for cheap and subway is how you do that. more power to you, cuckold.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> oh noes whatever shall I do since you think this. oh dear. cut my life into pieces.


where are your grow threads?

where are your buddies?

i don't see either. probably because you don't smoke or grow and no one likes you.

so hard to figure out why you are here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> so you think our immigration in the us should be as tough as Canada's and we should commandeer the oil and natural gas industries to pay for our citizens fail safe in life? how much is a subway sandwich and a gallon of gas in canada?


You have a greed and fear driven perspective, the oil industries own several American states like Texas and Louisiana, it's the people's resource, ya don't commandeer what's already yours. We have similar standards for immigrants language and educational requirements like any other country.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who grosses 30 and nets 20 qualifies for that. so do any kids they are raising for another redneck.
> 
> but no. canada pays about half of what we do for healthcare and gets better results. but hey, i understand you need to feed the family (even the ones you are raising for another redneck) for cheap and subway is how you do that. more power to you, cuckold.


I mostly make my own sandwiches but subway has a decent reuben when I'm out and about.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> I mostly make my own sandwiches but subway has a decent reuben when I'm out and about.


let's see pictures of your poor fucking cats.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2018)

The Oil industry has commandeered public education in Kansas and OK.

14,000 teachers in Oklahoma being trained to instruct a K through 12 education curriculum funded by the oil and gas industry. The lesson plans, created by the Oklahoma Energy Resources Board, have been used in Kansas, and the overall model has been pitched to at least five other states. 

Subway isn't healthy. Global warming is real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who grosses 30 and nets 20 qualifies for that. so do any kids they are raising for another redneck.
> 
> but no. canada pays about half of what we do for healthcare and gets better results. but hey, i understand you need to feed the family (even the ones you are raising for another redneck) for cheap and subway is how you do that. more power to you, cuckold.


Actually we pay about a third as much as Americans per capita for health care and less for prescription drugs, single payer is a no brainer and 100% of the people are covered.

I see the GOP is holding the CHIP program as hostage negotiating points, the health care of 9 million children and millions of terrified parents. Tribalism and racism sure make people stupid and boy does it cost them, they sure do pay for stupidity, in more than just money too.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have a greed and fear driven perspective, the oil industries own several American states like Texas and Louisiana, it's the people's resource, ya don't commandeer what's already yours. We have similar standards for immigrants language and educational requirements like any other country.


you don't have mineral rights in Canada? if Texaco pumps oil off my land they're pumping my oil.

which Canadian party wants to bypass your immigration laws like our democrats do in order to buy votes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> The Oil industry has commandeered public education in Kansas and OK.
> 
> 14,000 teachers in Oklahoma being trained to instruct a K through 12 education curriculum funded by the oil and gas industry. The lesson plans, created by the Oklahoma Energy Resources Board, have been used in Kansas, and the overall model has been pitched to at least five other states.
> 
> ...


Look at California and look at Kansas, California got rid of the republicans and went from ungovernable to prosperous, enuf said.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> you don't have mineral rights in Canada? if Texaco pumps oil off my land they're pumping my oil.
> 
> which Canadian party wants to bypass your immigration laws like our democrats do in order to buy votes?


why wouldn't dreamers vote for republicans since you guys claim you aren't racists?

and why do you care about democratic votes since you claim to be libertarian (LOL) and not republican?

73% support legalizing children who were brought here through no fault of their own. but i guess you are just too scared of brown people no matter what.

pussy


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually we pay about a third as much as Americans per capita for health care and less for prescription drugs, single payer is a no brainer and 100% of the people are covered.
> 
> I see the GOP is holding the CHIP program as hostage negotiating points, the health care of 9 million children and millions of terrified parents. Tribalism and racism sure make people stupid and boy does it cost them, they sure do pay for stupidity, in more than just money too.


I have little to no wait times though.

and some sources are telling me I pay less than Canada for more tech and shorter wait times...
"In 2013, a typical Canadian family of four can expect to pay $11,320 for public health care insurance. For the average family of two parents with one child that bill will be $10,989, and for the average family of two adults (without children) the bill comes to $11,381. As a result of lower average incomes and differences in taxation, the bills are smaller for the average unattached individual ($3,780), for the average one-parent-one-child family ($3,905), and the average one-parent two-child family ($3,387). But no matter the family type, the bill is not small, much less free."
http://m.huffingtonpost.ca/nadeem-esmail/canada-free-health-care_b_3733080.html

how much is your rent? can't you go to jail for speech?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> you don't have mineral rights in Canada? if Texaco pumps oil off my land they're pumping my oil.
> 
> which Canadian party wants to bypass your immigration laws like our democrats do in order to buy votes?


I'm no expert in the area, but we are not much better than the USA in demanding the peoples share, Norway's oil wealth is offshore the government should own it all. I know the conservative government in Alberta was giving away land leases to rancher friends along with 20 million year oil rights for 200K a year. The socialist government of the NDP put an end to it a few years back' If ya own the mineral rights texaco will pay ya, if they own them, tough shit, unless ya pay the extra ya only own to a depth of one foot in most places.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm no expert in the area, but we are not much better than the USA in demanding the peoples share, Norway's oil wealth is offshore the government should own it all. I know the conservative government in Alberta was giving away land leases to rancher friends along with 20 million year oil rights for 200K a year. The socialist government of the NDP put an end to it a few years back' If ya own the mineral rights texaco will pay ya, if they own them, tough shit, unless ya pay the extra ya only own to a depth of one foot in most places.


it's different state by state here, California has no rights at any depth and we had an oil well in Mississippi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> I have little to no wait times though.
> how much is your rent? can't you go to jail for speech?


I own my own house, most Canadians do. Canada has some of the strictest liable laws on the planet, ya can get 2 years for criminal liable, Donald would not have done very well here. It doesn't affect freedom of speech though and if you can back up what you say with facts, you are free to say whatever you want. I don't hear any complaints about freedom of speech in Canada. We have a human rights commision that you would love though, takes care of racism real good.

Wait times are reasonable for the most part,no complaints about the health care


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why wouldn't dreamers vote for republicans since you guys claim you aren't racists?
> 
> and why do you care about democratic votes since you claim to be libertarian (LOL) and not republican?
> 
> ...


no you want to import votes and amnistey for all is buying votes as well. it's basically human trafficking for votes. it's criminal.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> I own my own house, most Canadians do. Canada has some of the strictest liable laws in the country, ya can get 2 years for criminal liable, Donald would not have done very well here. It doesn't affect freedom of speech though and if you can back up what you say with facts, you are free to say whatever you want. I don't hear any complaints about freedom of speech in Canada. We have a human rights commision that you would love though, takes care of racism real good.


human rights commission. that's the people who give you nine months in jail for handing out mean pamphlets about Muslims?

and yet a physical sexual assault will get you only two months up there in Canada eh?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> no you want to import votes and amnistey for all is buying votes as well. it's basically human trafficking for votes. it's criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising that a Nazi would be so dead set against civil rights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> no you want to import votes and amnistey for all is buying votes as well. it's basically human trafficking for votes. it's criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pamphlet thing would be covered under the hate crime laws, a bit different, most civilized countries have them. As for sexual assault, that varies and I'm not too familiar with the sentencing range. We don't use the law as a bludgeon against those we don't like, we don't abuse the law like Americans do. The true purpose of the law is to protect communities of human beings and allow them to live in harmony for mutual benefit. We have different constitutional and legal traditions than America and not the gaping wound of racism and a history of civil war, no Jim crow laws in our history. Criminal law in Canada is federal, the provinces and provincial courts enforce it and there are also provincial (state) laws. Freedom can work in many different ways and with infinite variety, intentions are the most important thing.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The pamphlet thing would be covered under the hate crime laws, a bit different, most civilized countries have them. As for sexual assault, that varies and I'm not too familiar with the sentencing range. We don't use the law as a bludgeon against those we don't like, we don't abuse the law like Americans do. The true purpose of the law is to protect communities of human beings and allow them to live in harmony for mutual benefit. We have different constitutional and legal traditions than America and not the gaping wound of racism and a history of civil war, no Jim crow laws in our history. Criminal law in Canada is federal, the provinces and provincial courts enforce it and there are also provincial (state) laws. Freedom can work in many different ways and with infinite variety, intentions are the most important thing.


right, slavery was legal and practiced in Canada until the 1830s right? and it took us another 30 years.

do Canadians enjoy the protected right to speech or not?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> right, slavery was legal and practiced in Canada until the 1830s right? and it took us another 30 years.
> 
> do Canadians enjoy the protected right to speech or not?


Slavery ended in the British empire in the 1820's, it has nearly ruined America and in the 1860's nearly destroyed it. Treason is still reenacted every summer on the old battle fields and tiki torch wielding fools worship at the statues of forgotten heroes of a lost cause. The old confederacy is still getting it's revenge on America and still dabbling with treason too, this time with russians.

My speech is as protected as I want it to be and there is nothing I want to say that I can't, the constitution was written by men not God, there is nothing sacred about the first amendment and the second one has gotta be the dumbest glitch in the document. I do like the gun laws in Canada, we have a fraction of the homicide rate and don't live in fear, feels good too. If ya call a black person a name ya get the shit kicked outta ya and so ya should, no hiding behind a gun. Ya also get charged, which saves a few shit kickings I'm sure.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> no you want to import votes and amnistey for all is buying votes as well. it's basically human trafficking for votes. it's criminal.


Have you practiced your reasoning for having Trump build his next tower with a Philippine labor pool yet?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> right, slavery was legal and practiced in Canada until the 1830s right? and it took us another 30 years.
> 
> do Canadians enjoy the protected right to speech or not?


That’s a pretty retarded question. Canada legalized Cannabis while the US is aiming to ramp the Drug War back up so the Republicans can make more money off the incarceration of American Citizens in blatant defiance of public will. Canada’s clearly got more freedom of speech than we do here in America. You can thank a Republican for that. Any of them, really, just pick one and say “Thank you for oppressing me in what was supposed to be the Land of the Free, GOP.”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> no you want to import votes and amnistey for all is buying votes as well. it's basically human trafficking for votes. it's criminal.


So is assisting a hostile foreign nation to sabotage the US electoral process and subverting the American people. Pretty sure that falls somewhere between espionage and treason. But, hey, who cares, right? By the way, if you support a traitor, you, yourself, are a traitor. You unAmerican traitor piece of dogshit.

What an ignorant fucking fool. “Importing votes.” How about offering asylum to families and children of a violence-stricken country and expanding the diversity of the American way of life?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> no you want to import votes and amnistey for all is buying votes as well. it's basically human trafficking for votes. it's criminal.


damn, cry harder bitch.

these were kids brought here through no fault of their own. you want to give a speeding ticket to a child in the passenger;s seat. except instead of a speeding ticket, you ship the poor kid off to some country they've never known.

pure white supremacist insecurity is all that your position can be described as.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2018)

twostrokenut said:


> right, slavery was legal and practiced in Canada until the 1830s right? and it took us another 30 years.
> 
> do Canadians enjoy the protected right to speech or not?


i believe their right to speech is protected just fine. just not the type of hate speech you peddle in, drunken nazi boi.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My speech is as protected as I want it to be and there is nothing I want to say that I can't, the constitution was written by men not God, there is nothing sacred about the first amendment and the second one has gotta be the dumbest glitch in the document. I do like the gun laws in Canada, we have a fraction of the homicide rate and don't live in fear, feels good too.


I generally like what you have to say but I don't share your fear of guns


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> let's see pictures of your poor fucking cats.


this


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea i dont hear any outrage from conservatives that Trump, of all people, want tougher libel laws and such. The GOP is for security and order except when it NRARA (Nation Russian & Assault Rifle Association) not for freedom of any type. It claims laisse fair but thats only for corporations not personal expression and actions. Moral behavior must be regulated, for they know better if cannabis is good for me, what women may do with their body, who can love who, etc. "Father knows best" mindset.

An old friend of mine always told me, "a conservative will always choose order and security over freedom" its just how a conservative is wired...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I generally like what you have to say but I don't share your fear of guns


Guns are like landmines, more guns more deaths. In the most dangerous parts of the world almost every kid had an AK47, ya weren't particularly safe in those places.

We have guns in Canada, but there are restrictions on them, registration and storage, mag capacity etc. Handguns are very restricted, since their only purpose is to kill other human beings (target practice is also for this purpose really). Ya don't save anybody's life by having anti pot laws, but you'd save tens of thousands a year with reasonable gun laws.

A car is more useful for protecting your freedom than a gun and ya gotta register and licence it, ya also need a licence and a medical exam (sight) to drive it. Are guns scared? Common sense is my position, reasonable restrictions save money, lives and make ya more free. When a cop pulls you over in Canada, ya don't automatically have a gun shoved in yer face and told to kneel in front of the policeman, that's more freedom, also the cop isn't scared shitless.

Guns are American business, treason by a president in the struggle against a common foe concerns me more. Almost all the hand gun violence in Canada comes from American weapons smuggled into the country.

Someone once defined a Canadian as an unarmed American with free healthcare.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Yea i dont hear any outrage from conservatives that Trump, of all people, want tougher libel laws and such. The GOP is for security and order except when it NRARA (Nation Russian & Assault Rifle Association) not for freedom of any type. It claims laisse fair but thats only for corporations not personal expression and actions. Moral behavior must be regulated, for they know better if cannabis is good for me, what women may do with their body, who can love who, etc. "Father knows best" mindset.
> 
> An old friend of mine always told me, "a conservative will always choose order and security over freedom" its just how a conservative is wired...


Nobody knows what Trump is talking about, not even Trump, there are no federal libel laws, it's all state law, 50 of em.

This election, young people, minorities and women will be out in force and are highly motivated. Trump has covered many of his supporters in shame and betrayal, I don't think many are gonna break a leg getting to the polls for Donald. Republicans in congress have failed to check Trump, even if they impeach him this summer, the GOP is still gonna be punished and Pence will have to deal with a hostile congress, I don't think he will survive either. Pence is into this shit up to his eyeballs and knows too much, any reasonable investigation will reveal this, he might resign however and go into the sunset, Donald is going to a supermax.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/30/us/politics/can-trump-change-libel-laws.html
"
*Can the president change libel laws?
No. Libel law is a state-law tort*, meaning that state courts and state legislatures have defined its contours.

Since the Supreme Court’s 1964 decision in New York Times v. Sullivan, the Supreme Court has placed constitutional limits on how states can define libel, notably by requiring public officials and, later, public figures to prove actual malice. That protection was needed, Justice William J. Brennan Jr. wrote, to vindicate a “profound national commitment to the principle that debate on public issues should be uninhibited, robust and wide-open.”

Such debate, Justice Brennan wrote, “may well include vehement, caustic and sometimes unpleasantly sharp attacks on government and public "


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Yea i dont hear any outrage from conservatives that Trump, of all people, want tougher libel laws and such. The GOP is for security and order except when it NRARA (Nation Russian & Assault Rifle Association) not for freedom of any type. It claims laisse fair but thats only for corporations not personal expression and actions. Moral behavior must be regulated, for they know better if cannabis is good for me, what women may do with their body, who can love who, etc. "Father knows best" mindset.
> 
> An old friend of mine always told me, "a conservative will always choose order and security over freedom" its just how a conservative is wired...


About 30% of any population like authoritarianism and doesn't understand or value freedom. Tribalism and fear of the "other" can increase this number significantly, reduce fear and you reduce the negative political consequences of it, ya get less Trumps that way and the GOP evolves. Instead the GOP devolved into a racist organisation with the reaction to the presidency of Obama. It's almost like a zombie of the old confederacy rose mouldering from the ground for one last gasp before disintegrating into bones and dust..

Generally speaking pot users and growers are among the oppressed and tend to know the value of freedom a little better than your average citizen. Most folks are here to both share with each other and hide from each other, freedom changes that, ya don't need to hide anymore. Texas still has capital punishment for cannabis, I'm pretty sure it's still on the books. For that matter so are all the federal laws against cannabis and Jeff is eager to enforce all of them. If it were up to Jeff Sessions, you'd be having one Helluva time right about now. Fortunately, even the stupidest among the GOP know what would happen in the aftermath of such a drug war. Ya still have it hanging over yer head though, that's not freedom, when a super majority thinks it should be legal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

The timing for the downfall of Donald has to be right, will it happen before the summer break or after? Perhaps some stuff to prime the public with before and during the summer, then go after the big fish after congress returns. The democrats want the maximum impact on the midterm election and the republicans wanna minimise it, Mueller doesn't give a fuck, he wants Trump out of the WH and into a prison.

Mueller has a fearsome reputation and a whole lot of respect for a reason and that should make anybody guilty with a brain very nervous. He's also assembled a legal dream team many who left lucrative partnerships to take on this task. One other thing, Mueller is up against an impulsive, undisciplined moron, who confessed on national TV, left a paper and electronic trail of evidence a mile wide and who has surrounded himself with sociopathic yes men who will instantly cut his throat.

The issue is not in doubt, just the timing...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Some reading, if yer interested
*Money man*

*Reclusive U.S. billionaire Robert Mercer helped Donald Trump win the presidency. But what is his ultimate goal?*

By Keith Boag

01/18/18

The day after U.S. President Donald Trump learned that a gossipy White House tell-all included quotes that his son was “treasonous” and his daughter “dumb as a brick," Trump's mysterious billionaire backers Robert and Rebekah Mercer did a very rare thing and publicly fired back.

Rebekah Mercer issued a statement about Trump’s former strategist and Mercer family friend Steve Bannon — the source of the offending comments — that sawed him off like a gangrenous limb.

“My family and I have not communicated with Steve Bannon in many months, and have provided no financial support to his political agenda, nor do we support his recent actions and statements,” it said.

Five days later, Bannon was fired from his perch at the top of Breitbart News, where Rebekah Mercer is a shareholder.

Most of the commentary that followed focused on whether the Bannon-Trump collaboration was well and truly over. Less attention was given to the news that the Mercers’ estrangement from Bannon had actually begun months earlier, and that this might be the more consequential breakup.

It seems that a year after Trump's election, their association with Bannon had become an embarrassment for them.

Bannon’s relationship with Robert Mercer is cited in a remarkable lawsuit brought by David Magerman, a former employee of Mercer’s hedge fund, Renaissance Technologies. On its surface, the lawsuit is a wrongful dismissal complaint against Mercer. But at its heart, it is an indictment of Mercer’s character and reputation that draws together his political views, his connections to Bannon and Trump and racist comments Mercer allegedly made to Magerman directly.

'If the world knew what Mercer was trying to do, they wouldn't stand for it.'

“I have a lot of respect for Bob Mercer. I think he’s a very intelligent person, a very thoughtful person,” Magerman told me recently. But he quickly added, “If the world knew what he was trying to do, they wouldn’t stand for it.”

Seen from a distance, Mercer can appear like a Bond movie villain. A computer scientist-turned hedge fund billionaire, he is reclusive and taciturn. He does not do interviews. He stays out of sight sailing the world in his luxurious, high-tech super yacht, Sea Owl, or holed up in his Long Island estate, Owl’s Nest, while plotting the political transformation of America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

But when he backed Trump’s presidential campaign in 2016 and helped install Bannon to run it, people began asking more seriously, “Who is this man?”

Mercer barely talks to anyone. Trump once joked at a party that the longest conversation he’s ever had with “Bob” was just “two words.” That’s an anecdote from Jane Mayer’s 2017 profile of Mercer in The New Yorker, which, like most of what’s been written about him, was based on evidence from people such as Magerman.

Magerman is a multi-millionaire — the lower nine-figure range, he said — who, like many employees at Renaissance Technologies, became rich through his relationship with Mercer. 

Unlike most of them, Magerman is not afraid to be publicly critical of how Mercer has used his money in politics.

“People weren’t aware of what was going on in 2016. It looked like some eccentric billionaire was giving money to political causes the way people normally do,” Magerman said. “I knew that he was actually trying to do something different than that.”

Mercer’s fortune and Bannon’s media instincts combined with a shared ideology to produce the anti-liberal, anti-Clinton ecosystem that includes Breitbart, the conservative non-profit Citizens United, the book Clinton Cash and much more. Together, they oversaw the data analysis company Cambridge Analytica, whose impact on the UK’s Brexit referendum and the 2016 U.S. election remain troublesomely murky.

For a long time, even Magerman didn’t know about Mercer’s political interests or his ultra-libertarian, minimalist-government goals.

“When I read all that, I felt not only did I have to do something,” Magerman said, “but I’d been negligent in not doing something earlier.”

Magerman is the first to admit that he has a tendency toward anxiety, a combative disposition and a sense of moral righteousness. He’s fond of talking about the time, years ago, when a colleague he was visiting summoned a helicopter to his estate to whisk them into Manhattan.

There was no life-or-death reason for the extravagance, not even a business emergency. They were just going to a dinner, he says, and his friend rented the chopper to avoid the bother of traffic. From the helicopter, Magerman saw his fellow citizens travelling along a thin ribbon of perfectly good highway below. It became a seminal moment in his life that he replayed for me in a series of short bursts.

“Either you are in awe of the grandeur of commuting, taking a two-hour drive and turning it into a helicopter ride, or you can just be, like, disgusted by the waste.” As though there were even a sliver of doubt, Magerman added, “I was in the latter category.”

It wasn’t just the waste that gnawed at him — it was the trespass of a moral principle. The helicopter commute was an example of something that, if everyone did it, would obviously be wrong. ”10,000 people can’t be flying helicopters from their backyard,” he said.

Magerman calls that helicopter trip “extra-societal” and “outside the realm of normal behavior,” words that also fit what he believes is wrong with Mercer’s relationship to the president. Magerman thinks Mercer has bought special access to impose “extra-societal” views on the Trump administration.

Magerman, who now spends much of his time at his sprawling estate in the wealthy Philadelphia suburb of Merion Station, is uncommonly thoughtful about the impact on U.S. political life of rich people like himself, and especially the ones he calls “the instant billionaires,” like Mercer.

“The ultra-wealthy of today differ from the ultra-wealthy in past eras in that they have, a lot of them, no stake in the infrastructure of society,” Magerman said. He’s seen that their wealth does not depend on the health and stability of the country. In fact, they get rich on volatility and instability.

Organizations that track who spends money in politics have noted the same thing. Sarah Bryner, research director at the Washington-based Center for Responsive Politics, said “hedge fund wealth is a sort of recent phenomenon, at least in the campaign finance world.”

“It’s not like you’re working for [big banks such as ] Chase or Wells Fargo, in a very well-regulated and huge industry” with obvious policy aims.

High net worth individuals aren’t like that at all, she said. “With Mercer, we don’t really know much about why he’s getting involved.”

Mercer’s company, Renaissance Technologies, employs a select group of people who are seemingly capable of making money from nothing. 

Mercer is not a finance guy; he is a computer scientist. But his research developing speech translation programs through pattern recognition can apparently also be used to discover obscure patterns in the financial markets and make an enormous fortune — as he and his team have done.

Renaissance became what some believe is the greatest hedge fund ever by looking down its nose at the methods of people actually trained in finance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Renaissance is made up of people like Mercer and Magerman — trained in computer science, physics, mathematics and statistics. Instead of poring over prospectuses and profit and loss statements, they apply their sciences to the data that affect markets. It’s called quantitative analysis, and they themselves are known as “quants.”

The truly awesome money machine at Renaissance is a private fund called Medallion, which is only open to Renaissance employees. According to a Bloomberg report, “Medallion has pumped out annualized returns of almost 80 per cent a year, before fees.” Even in a bad year, it churns out more than 20 per cent returns.

“The people I worked with were great scientists. I mean, we could have solved a lot of important and interesting problems if we’d worked on different things. Instead, we made hundreds of millions of dollars,” said Magerman. He then added with a rueful chuckle, “Whatever.”

The Medallion investing formula is secret. “Everything I learned, everything I built, I can’t talk about it, I can’t publish it. I can’t share my knowledge with other people. As a scientist, I’ve really done nothing.”

But in the course of our conversations, Magerman made a provocative observation: The problem that Renaissance Technologies faced trying to predict market behaviour is, he said, essentially the same problem that Cambridge Analytica faces in voter analysis and persuasion. 

Data analysts are largely skeptical that Cambridge Analytica could have had a decisive impact on the 2016 U.S. election or the Brexit referendum, but Magerman brushes that off with a reminder that so-called experts were also skeptical that computer algorithms could predict financial markets.

“They said there is no way they can do that with the data available,” he said. And yet, there’s Medallion, with its unheard-of nearly 80 per cent annualized returns. There's Cambridge Analytica, on the winning side of two political upsets. 

And there is Mercer, a brilliant scientist at the helm of both companies.

In January 2017, before Trump’s inauguration, Magerman called Mercer to chat about politics and the new administration. He wanted to persuade Mercer to withdraw support from Trump.

They talked about Obamacare and the social safety net and disagreed about Trump’s positions on those issues. Then, Magerman says Mercer made a series of comments on U.S. society:
The United States began to go in the wrong direction after the passage of the Civil Rights Act in the 1960s;

African-Americans were doing fine in the late ‘50s and early ‘60s before The Civil Rights Act; 

The Civil Rights Act “infantilized” African Americans by making them dependent on government and removing any incentive to work; 

The only racist people remaining in the U.S. are black; and White people have no racial animus toward African-Americans anymore, and if there is any, it’s not something the government should be concerned with.

Magerman felt he couldn’t keep that to himself.

“I really thought I was just going to let people know what I know and that would be the end of it,” Magerman said of his decision to do an interview with the Wall Street Journal, which amounted to a warning flare about Mercer to anyone paying attention.

The story quoted Magerman saying that Mercer has contempt for the social safety net and that he now wants to use the money Magerman helped him make to “shrink government to the size of a pinhead.”

But the most sensational part was what Magerman relayed that Mercer had said to him on the phone one day. “I hear you’re going around saying I’m a white supremacist. That’s ridiculous.”

Magerman, having cleared his conscience in the Wall Street Journal, expected to go back to work at Renaissance Technologies. Instead, he was suspended.

“If they hadn’t suspended me, I think the story would have kind of died quickly,” he said, but that’s probably not true. After the article appeared, Magerman continued to talk to the media.

He wrote a piece for the Philadelphia Inquirer in which he said that, during the presidential election, Mercer “was effectively buying shares in the candidate” and “now owns a sizable share of the United States presidency” and that “Mercer has surrounded our president with his people, and his people have an outsized influence over the running of our country simply because Robert Mercer paid for their seats.”

After that, Magerman’s suspension was made permanent and he sued his boss for wrongful dismissal.

Famously publicity-shy, Mercer did not welcome any of this attention, but he also began distancing himself from Steve Bannon. In November, he sent an email to staff at Renaissance Technologies to try to reassure them about the lawsuit and the scandal swirling around the company.

“Of many mischaracterizations,” Mercer wrote, “the most repugnant” have been “that I am a white supremacist or member of some other noxious group.” He said he found discrimination on the basis of race, ethnicity, gender or creed abhorrent, “but more than that, it is ignorant.”

He said he didn’t intend to impose his political views on anyone else, but that he believed ”individuals are happiest and most fulfilled when they form their own opinions, assume responsibility for their own actions, and spend the fruits of their own labor as they see fit.” That’s why he supports conservatives, he said, because they believe in smaller government.

He said that he did not share all of the views of Steve Bannon and that he’d passed his share in Breitbart along to his daughters. The email read as though politics were just a hobby he’d put behind him because it no longer held his interest.

Mercer's daughter Rebekah was part of the transition team that helped Trump choose his cabinet. 

In fact, Mercer was the third-largest Republican donor ($25.5 million) in the 2016 presidential race. In the New Yorker profile, a “high-level Renaissance employee” is quoted as saying, “Bob thinks the less government the better. He’s happy if people don’t trust the government. And if the president’s a bozo? He’s fine with that. He wants it all to fall down.”

I asked Magerman if he was the anonymous employee behind the quote. He said he couldn’t remember saying it, but it certainly sounded like something he would say.

Of course it does. One of Magerman’s cautions about “instant billionaires” is that they really don’t understand what the government is for. They didn’t get rich by providing the goods, services and infrastructure that bring people into direct contact with their community and its interests — they got rich in financial markets, making money for the sake of it.

Often cited among the accomplishments of the Trump administration’s first year are the number of regulations that have been eliminated in the name of freeing businesses to create jobs. But the real shrinking of the role of government has been in Trump’s choice of cabinet members, whose aim seems to be to assail the policy goals of their departments.

Thus, the secretary of energy is someone who once campaigned to get rid of the Energy Department; the Secretary of Education has advocated against the public schools system; the Environmental Protection Agency director has a record of repeatedly suing the EPA; and the Attorney General has a reputation for opposing the expansion of civil rights.

Other departments are reportedly withering from neglect, as key positions are filled by unqualified people or not filled at all. The tax cut bill passed in December is forecast to add about a trillion dollars to the federal deficit, forcing further restraint on future governments. 

It’s hard to imagine that Mercer would be unhappy about any of that given his thoughts about the size of government and the observation that he “wants it all to fall down” — and especially since his daughter Rebekah was part of the transition team that helped Trump choose his cabinet.

It’s the government Magerman feared Robert Mercer was angling for, the one Magerman paid a big price for trying to warn us about.

Magerman’s own future is uncertain, though not insecure. He’s got enough money to live luxuriously and not work another day in his life. Plus, he’s been experimenting in the food and beverage industry with a couple of glatt kosher eating spots, and he’s long been an active and generous philanthropist in the Jewish community.

But he misses the passion he had for the problem-solving work he did at Renaissance Technologies. It seems inevitable that speaking out against his boss will cost him significant income, but he’s proud that acting against his self-interest inevitably bolstered his credibility.

Was it all worth it?

“It’s like, was having surgery worth it?" Magerman says. “I mean, it was necessary. There was a disease that I thought, like, maybe I had a scintilla of a cure for.”


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)

The Mercers are pieces of shit.

and they have trumps ear.

KARMA coming...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> The Mercers are pieces of shit.
> 
> and they have trumps ear.
> 
> KARMA coming...


His daughter is in trouble over the russian shit, direct involvement. Charging her would trigger a pardon, but I think she will get it after the election and after Donald. A billion to the DNC could make things "go away"! In away that might be a better punishment, since the old man would rather cut off his own cock than give liberals money! It would almost be a cruel and unusual punishment for him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

*U.S. States That Will Vote On Marijuana Legalization In 2018*
The tide has turned, Jeff Sessions might as well try to piss into a hurricane wind as try to start a war on pot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

*Breaking News | Will 2018 be the year marijuana takes over?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

A Canadian view about legalisation in Canada, I agree
*Weed Set To Be LEGAL by July & The Holes in Their Logic*





Weed costs home growers about 20 cents a gram, grown indoors under LED lights for material and energy costs. They figure on retailing it for $10+/gram, there's money to be made for the little guy! It's legal to grow four plants, more with a prescription (easy to get) and ya can get around a pound a plant. Almost impossible to bust unless ya sell to a cop and ya can carry an ounce. 

Think ya could make low risk money on the side here!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

*Scoop: FBI director threatened to resign amid Trump, Sessions pressure*
Attorney General Jeff Sessions — at the public urging of President Donald Trump — has been pressuring FBI Director Christopher Wray to fire Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, but Wray threatened to resign if McCabe was removed, according to three sources with direct knowledge.

Wray's resignation under those circumstances would have created a media firestorm. The White House — understandably gun-shy after the Comey debacle — didn’t want that scene, so McCabe remains.
Sessions told White House Counsel Don McGahn about how upset Wray was about the pressure on him to fire McCabe, and McGahn told Sessions this issue wasn’t worth losing the FBI Director over, according to a source familiar with the situation.
Why it matters: Trump started his presidency by pressuring one FBI Director (before canning him), and then began pressuring another (this time wanting his deputy canned). This much meddling with the FBI for this long is not normal.

Ya figure Trump is guilty as sin? Think Trump is desperate?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

*Papadopoulos' fiancée says he knows far more than has been reported*

Simona Mangiante — fiancée of former Trump campaign national security adviser George Papadopoulos — told the Washington Post that Papadopoulos "is on the right side of history" in the Russia probe. “I believe history will remember him like John Dean,” she said, referencing Nixon's White House counsel who pleaded guilty and then became a key witness in the Watergate investigation.

The bottom line: "Without offering specifics, Mangiante said there is much more that has not yet been told publicly about Papadopoulos’ 10 months as an informal national security adviser to Trump," the Post reports.

His sentencing was delayed for 3 months today, so whatever he's gonna spill publicly will be by then.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

I think Nunes is going to jail for obstruction of justice one day. He's been fucking with an FBI investigation and trying to fuck over senior FBI leadership, release the Nunes memo is the main theme of russian bots and propaganda as well as republican talking points, almost like they are working together. Yep Nunes and a few others are gonna get fucked, soon as the congress changes hands and the dems have control of oversight and investigation, the FBI is gonna take the gloves off, no politician will need to pressure them either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2018)

Who's going to jail so far, here's a start.I expect the list will grow bigly, this is just what's known publicly so far.
Donald Trump
Don Jr.
Kushner
Manafort & his side kick
Flynn (depending on what he has to say, he got the best deal of all)
Jeff Sessions
Papadopoulos (a minimum amount of time)


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This current cycle began when Obama was elected to be president, so, 8-9 years half-cycle to peak of right wing reactionary politics from 2009 to today.. Agree that the decline is going to be pretty sharp. Rather than a sinusoidal wave, it looks more like a sawtooth wave.
> 
> View attachment 4074621


Now you're talking my language, all this wave talk has me very aroused indeed.

Talk dirty, tell me about rectifying the sine wave...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

*Hungarian Police Have Active Warrant For Sebastian Gorka's Arrest*
Hungarian Police Have Active Warrant For Sebastian Gorka's Arrest, wonder if he declared it on his security form, cause he couldn't even obtain a clearance in Hungary and failed to get one in the US. Wonder if he lied about it on the form, maybe another jailhouse candidate, I also wonder how the "alpha male" will do in prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

Every day it gets worse, there will come a point when the GOP will either dump Donald or drown carrying his water. A point where they legally have to take political action because they might be held accountable. Any republican congressman or senator from a sane region of the country must be terrified at the prospects for the midterms, even the gerrymandered ones are gonna sweat before this is over. If they do Donald the base will go nuts, so they are gonna need lot's of "fake news" cover and evidence, but they will break ranks, Donalds behavior will fucking near guarantee it, not to mention the coming trials. Either way they are fucked, the midterms are gonna be something to see. 

Treason vs patriotism, who do you figure is gonna win? If patriotism doesn't win, what next? If Trump said that Jesus told him that Putin should be America's overlord, the base might buy it, and I'm sure the republicans would go along, but the rest of the citizens might have an issue with it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

*Jeff Sessions questioned by Mueller in Russia investigation*




Attorney General Jeff Sessions was questioned for several hours last week by special counsel Robert Mueller's office as part of the investigation into Russia's meddling in the election and whether President Donald Trump obstructed justice since taking office, a source close to Sessions.

Now we're getting closer, wonder what he said to Mueller, better not have lied, this ain't the senate yer talking to. Maybe he's wearing a wire now! Trump gotta be paranoid as Hell! I don't think ole Jeff is gonna go to prison for Donald, the last thing he wants is be the bitch of a large black man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

*“It’s Even Worse Than You Think”: David Cay Johnston on Trump’s First Year in Office*





Another book on Trump and a 12 minute video worth looking at, this guy has been tracking the beast for a bit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

*Mueller WILL Reveal Trump CRIMES That Will 'SHOCK the Nation'.. Historian Predicts*





Have a look at this and see where I'm coming from. This guy is seldom wrong, he predicted Trump would win.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mueller WILL Reveal Trump CRIMES That Will 'SHOCK the Nation'.. Historian Predicts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hope he is right !!!!

party @ my house when he gets removed from office.

DABS for everyone !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

It would be poetic if the senate convicted Trump on the 15th of march. Maybe he would cry out, "Et tu, Jeffrey"! As sessions plunges the knife in from the witness chair on the senate floor, the assembled multitude gasps. Caesar is dead! But, I'll settle for a later date with the same metaphorical result!

History doesn't repeat, but it often echoes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 23, 2018)

I think a lot of high ranking GOP'ers have taken a lot of money from Russia and they will never cooperate unless forced. I don't expect anything unless the dems take back the house and senate at midterms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I think a lot of high ranking GOP'ers have taken a lot of money from Russia and they will never cooperate unless forced. I don't expect anything unless the dems take back the house and senate at midterms.


Mueller will make em sweat in the meantime. They better hope nobody finds out about any russian money, cause if there's any Mueller will know and after the midterms, if he's not in business, the democratic congress might have a new related job for him, hunting ex congressmen and senators who took russian cash, though it's covered under his current mandate. I figure congress is gonna have a commision on this and a new special prosecutor law too.

The evidence Mueller will put before the nation will leave the GOP no choice but to impeach Trump before the next election. No matter how compelling the case, the base will be pissed. Trump could shoot someone on 5th avenue and they would give him a pass, he said as much. The judgement of such people will be ignored, nobody will give a fuck about Trump's base after the midterms, pot users will have more power and influence over congress than they will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

When ya think about it for a minute, Charlie Manson would have made at least as good a president as Donald Trump, probably better, Charlie didn't lie nearly as much! Congress probably could've worked with Charlie, even the swastika he had carved into his forehead would have been a hit with the base. He could focus better and probably had more empathy too. I'm also pretty sure he never committed treason either. Yep, the late Charlie don't seem so bad in comparison...

Hey the asshole is president of the United States, ya gotta have fun with the absurdity of it all, it's a choice between laugh or go nuts sometimes. Why do you think late night comics are so popular lately and why they all went political. I'm serious about Charlie though...

That would make a good thread BTW: Would Charlie Manson have been a better president than Trump? One psycho is as good as another I suppose.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When ya think about it for a minute, Charlie Manson would have made at least as good a president as Donald Trump, probably better, Charlie didn't lie nearly as much! Congress probably could've worked with Charlie, even the swastika he had carved into his forehead would have been a hit with the base. He probably had more empathy too. Yep, the late Charlie don't seem so bad in comparison...


lol, at this point, what do we have to lose?

trump has lowered the bar so low, every one is qualified. all you gotta do is watch cable news 8 hours a day and you can be smarter than the generals too...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

*http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-aslan-trump-cultists-20171106-story.html*

*The dangerous cult of Donald Trump*

I am not the first person to point this out: There’s been a cultish quality to President Trump’s most ardent supporters. He seemed to acknowledge the phenomenon when he boasted that he could “stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody” and not lose voters.

Throughout the campaign, and in personal appearances since then, Trump has harnessed the kind of emotional intensity from his base that is more typical of a religious revival meeting than a political rally, complete with ritualized communal chants ("Lock her up!").

As we approach the one-year anniversary of Trump's election victory, the zeal of some of his followers seems increasingly akin to a full-fledged cult.

I use the word "cult" in its pejorative sense, meaning a deeply insular social group bound together by extreme devotion to a charismatic leader. Such groups tend to exhibit a few common characteristics.

They are usually formed around an individual whom they've elevated to prophetic and near divine status.

During the campaign, Franklin Graham,Trump's most enthusiastic evangelical Christian supporter, dismissed his many moral failings by comparing him favorably to the flawed patriarchs and prophets of the Bible: Abraham, Moses and David.

Trump has been spectacularly successful at getting his supporters to believe his blandishments rather than their own eyes.

Robert Jeffress, pastor of the First Baptist Church in Dallas, told a talk radio audience that Trump was a better presidential candidate than someone who "embodies the teaching of Jesus" because Trump fit the biblical preference for a "strongman" in government.

Frank Amedia, an Ohio pastor who briefly had ties to the Trump campaign, explicitly cast the president as a prophet receiving divine revelations: "I believe he receives downloads that now he's beginning to understand come from God," he said in July.

The authority that a cult leader exercises comes from his self-ascribed role as the one true information source for his followers. Competing ideas and facts are not just wrong; they are demonic.

Trump, of course, characterizes most media outlets as "fake news." He calls journalists "liars" and "sick people" who are "trying to take away our history and our heritage." In a May HuffPo/YouGov poll, a whopping 60% of Trump supporters agreed with him that the media are "the enemy" of people like them.

The cult leader is generally believed to possess special knowledge. No matter how demonstrably false his pronouncements, they become, by definition, truth for his followers. Trump has been spectacularly successful at getting his supporters to believe his blandishments rather than their own eyes. Consider the fact that in another HuffPost/YouGov poll, conducted after allegations of sexual harassment and assault surfaced against producer Harvey Weinstein, only 8% of Trump supporters believed the claims of sexual assault made against him despite the evidence of the "Access Hollywood" tape.

One of the ways a cult leader maintains his unquestioned authority is by creating a siege mentality among his followers and presenting himself as the antidote. In Trump's view, the country is a wasteland of empty factories "scattered like tombstones" and crime-ridden cities that are more dangerous than war zones. "Our military is a disaster. Our healthcare is a horror show," he declared during the campaign. And as Trump has often said, "I alone can fix it."

This dark view of the U.S., in which honest, hardworking white Christians are under attack by hostile forces, has convinced Trump's followers that they are among the most oppressed people in the country. In a survey after the protests in Charlottesville, Va., 45% of Trump supporters said white people were the most discriminated against racial group in the U.S., and 51% said Christians were the most discriminated against religious group.

Nurturing a cult following has its dangers. Cult members tend to believe that they are taking part in a cosmic performance, that they are fighting in a battle between the forces of good and evil. And if "good" doesn't win — if cold, hard reality overtakes the cult leader's lies and fantasies — the whole enterprise may collapse, sometimes violently.

That some of Trump's supporters view the president in cosmic terms is clear. A month after the inauguration, Pat Robertson said those who oppose Trump are "revolting against what God's plan for America is." Paula White, the pastor of New Destiny Christian Center in Florida and a Trump spiritual advisor, recently told her congregation that resisting Trump is tantamount to "fighting against the hand of God."

As to cold, hard reality, the Trump administration is beset with multiple campaign investigations, ethics lawsuits, members of his own party abandoning him, open talk of invoking the 25th Amendment and impeachment.

Trump's truest believers have sounded downright apocalyptic: "This is not a battle between Republicans and Democrats," Jeffress said in 2016. "It's a battle between … righteousness and unrighteousness, light and darkness." Amedia declared that God personally told him that Trump's presidency was paving the way for the Second Coming.

And then there is this warning from Trump confidant Roger Stone: Any attempt to remove the president from office, he said in August, would result in "a spasm of violence in this country, an insurrection like you've never seen."

If Trump's presidency deteriorates further, expect the religious fervor of many of his followers to reach a fever pitch. That poses a risk for the country. Because the only thing more dangerous than a cult leader is a cult leader facing martyrdom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> *http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-aslan-trump-cultists-20171106-story.html*
> 
> *The dangerous cult of Donald Trump*
> 
> If Trump's presidency deteriorates further, expect the religious fervor of many of his followers to reach a fever pitch. That poses a risk for the country. Because the only thing more dangerous than a cult leader is a cult leader facing martyrdom.


Cheeto Jesus is gonna be crucified this spring, maybe on easter! There will be plenty of martyrs when Mueller starts swinging the sword of justice around, their heads will roll. Like I said before, if yer stupid enough to die for Donald they are gonna give ya a special grave marker in the shape of a dunce cap inscribed with, "Here lies a fool". "Free Donald" won't be that popular a slogan, but who knows, they might have a million moron march. Majority rules and makes the rules too, right now the majority is only capable of stalling, distraction and delay, before the year is out a new majority will make changes and start proper investigations and commissions to examine things in detail. By then Donald will have been a bad memory for all concerned and would be pacing his supermax cell like an orange tiger, snarling and roaring. Or maybe sitting in a corner of a padded cell in a straight jacket with a dazed drugged look on his drooling face. Either would work for me...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, at this point, what do we have to lose?
> 
> trump has lowered the bar so low, every one is qualified. all you gotta do is watch cable news 8 hours a day and you can be smarter than the generals too...


Trump proved a sociopath & idiot could be president, didn't just lower the bar, dug a grave and threw the bar in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like things are starting to break open in the Mueller investigation, looks like impeachment by march. News is full of the shit. First up, obstruction of justice


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like things are starting to break open in the Mueller investigation, looks like impeachment by march. News is full of the shit. First up, obstruction of justice


this is going to be delicious. i have really cut back on drinking, but i feel some serious celebration drinking coming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Shit, it looks like Trump might go down sooner than I thought, looks like Mueller is still a republican! This is good news for the GOP, the sooner the better for them, they don't want this shit to happen too close to the election. Impeachment might be swift and not very messy either. Perhaps a night of the "long knives" are coming for Donald as the GOP turns on him.

The trials for the treasonous stuff will come out this summer after Trump is out of office. Wait on the russian stuff, pardons will be difficult to give if nobody is charged before he goes.

Game of thrones here I come, break out the popcorn cause the biggest political reality TV show is about to begin. It's Mueller Time!

Hope this thread ends soon...

Will he resign, or go kicking and screaming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Get those impeachment dates down for posterity, I'm now gonna go with february 15 th
Trump is gonna be freaking out starting right now! Let the tweets begin...

Mueller ain't going into the cage with the tiger unless he's planning on putting him down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this is going to be delicious. i have really cut back on drinking, but i feel some serious celebration drinking coming.


Imagine all these potheads here who want to protect the FBI and justice department from Trump and the GOP, even though those institutions persecuted them. Even FOX news wants to destroy the FBI, wonder what the shareholders think of that.

Potheads are patriots, Potheads support the FBI! The GOP does not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Boy, all the TV talking heads are smiling this morning! Lots of bright looks and grins. The "fake news" is going nuts today.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine all these potheads here who want to protect the FBI and justice department from Trump and the GOP, even though those institutions persecuted them. Even FOX news wants to destroy the FBI, wonder what the shareholders think of that.
> 
> Potheads are patriots, Potheads support the FBI! The GOP does not.


i've been saying this...

republicans aren't patriots. they want to change the constitution. they want remove the 14th amendment, they want amendments for abortion and same sex marriage. they don't respect the 1st, freedom of religion. they want christianity to rule. they want nativity scenes and the 10 commandments on public property.

in otherwords, they are really dicks and not pro-constitution at all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Donald is going down, it's painfully obvious, dunno if the GOP is planning on suicide, but so far they are headed in that direction. Trump is starting to flipout, I figure he's gonna fire Mueller before this is over and Mueller is ready for it, he's anticipated it and is 2 moves ahead. Trump is headed for a grand jury, first a bullshit interview, then formal grand jury testimony and a constitutional crises. Trump would rather bring down the entire country than face the consequences of his own actions, he will try to throw the country under the bus before he goes. Presidents are suppose to be soldiers too, commander and chief, think this one would put country before self?

Attack the FBI, what the fuck do these people think they are doing? How this is all gonna end is not hard to see at all, it's just a question of how many of these shits are going to jail, when and for how long. Mueller now owns Jeff Sessions and whatever he knows Mueller will know, he might even be wearing a wire. This is the most dangerous time for democracy in American history, bar none, many republicans have proven themselves unfit for office, it's not just Trump, he has help. All of them will be covered in shit at a minimum, they will be just like his former investors and bankers, fucked and left holding the bag. It will look good on em, fucking traitors.

BTW. The attacks from russia continue with bots echoing the talking points of the GOP, they have help too...

Sometimes ya can't help but be disgusted by this bullshit


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone can look at tRUmps past and see that he's a conman,criminal and horrible human being, it's obvious and he never really tried to hide what he was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Anyone can look at tRUmps past and see that he's a conman,criminal and horrible human being, it's obvious and he never really tried to hide what he was.


How true, in a just society he woulda been in jail long ago, now he's in the oval office and ya see the result. He's in so far over his head he'll never see the light of day again, the republican politicians supporting him should know better, so should some of those around him. This is not going to end well for him and more than a few others.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How true, in a just society he woulda been in jail long ago, now he's in the oval office and ya see the result. He's in so far over his head he'll never see the light of day again, the republican politicians supporting him should know better, so should some of those around him. This is not going to end well for him and more than a few others.


i hope it destroys his precious trump branding he's worked for. fucking prick !!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope it destroys his precious trump branding he's worked for. fucking prick !!!!


The trump brand has been toast for a while now, the rest of the gold letters will come down off the buildings after impeachment. Just not having a ton of russian money pour into his businesses will finish him, he's such a shitty businessman and spendthrift that he'll go under quick without constantly laundering russian money.

Trump toilet paper might be a hot item, each sheet will have an image of Donald with his tongue out, ready to lick the customer's arse, just like he did for Vlad in real life. Now that's a business idea give away.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The trump brand has been toast for a while now, the rest of the gold letters will come down off the buildings after impeachment. Just not having a ton of russian money pour into his businesses will finish him, he's such a shitty businessman and spendthrift that he'll go under quick without constantly laundering russian money.
> 
> Trump toilet paper might be a hot item, each sheet will have an image of Donald with his tongue out, ready to lick the customer's arse, just like he did for Vlad in real life. Now that's a business idea give away.



if he owes enough russians and defaults with them, he may meet his demise much earlier than he expected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if he owes enough russians and defaults with them, he may meet his demise much earlier than he expected.


Him and Paul Manafort, Paul owes one oligarch 20 million, dunno how safe it will be where he's going. Donald will be in solitary confinement 23/7 in a secure facility and will die there. He might wish Vlad would do him before he's done, he'll go nuts real quick where he's going. They got padded cells and straight jackets there too, the complete package, a full service facility.

I imagine the Secret Service might keep an agent to monitor and guard him, take the food tray from the regular staff and shove it through the slot, etc.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 24, 2018)

*Straitjackets*


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When ya think about it for a minute, Charlie Manson would have made at least as good a president as Donald Trump, probably better, Charlie didn't lie nearly as much! Congress probably could've worked with Charlie, even the swastika he had carved into his forehead would have been a hit with the base. He could focus better and probably had more empathy too. I'm also pretty sure he never committed treason either. Yep, the late Charlie don't seem so bad in comparison...
> 
> Hey the asshole is president of the United States, ya gotta have fun with the absurdity of it all, it's a choice between laugh or go nuts sometimes. Why do you think late night comics are so popular lately and why they all went political. I'm serious about Charlie though...
> 
> That would make a good thread BTW: Would Charlie Manson have been a better president than Trump? One psycho is as good as another I suppose.


Trump got way closer to Rahowa than Charlie. Lol. No but really both should burn in hell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *Straitjackets*


Me fugup and I expect to keep fucking up till I die! Normal people learn from fucking up, explains why Trump knows nothing.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Me fugup and I expect to keep fucking up till I die! Normal people learn from fucking up, explains why Trump knows nothing.


I don't care how it's spelled so long as he is in one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> January 20th 2025.


Who do you think Putin will put in then?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I'm not too familiar with Russia's election process or term limits, maybe Putin will still be President at the time?


Is slowing down Energy Independence in the best interests of the US? 

And, are you happy handing over the trust of African countries to China.

In eighteen months, entrepreneurs brought electricity to hundreds of thousands of people in places that the grid failed to reach.

Now you know why we pay more for solar panels and washing machines, But hey!, Proctor and Gamble might be able to sell soap pods for those machines as soon as we get diplomats in place.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> January 20th 2025.


Lol.

Mueller is going to publicly crucify the orange cunt.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> When's the date this will absolutely happen? Lets bet our riu accounts on it.


How about you simply stfu, grovelling, juvenile bone spur sucking peon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2018)

PCXV said:


> Everyone still standing behind Trump is all in. They are hell bent on destroying everything if that's what it takes to maintain their lies. Scorches earth on liberals, and because their base is so stupid and brainwashed, they will cheer even as they become collateral damage. They want a civil war, and like Republicans under Obama, they offer no solutions to any problem except sabotage, a straight shot to collapse via libertarian fantasy. Their ineptitude fuels their anger. All they have is hate, and they would rather see everyone fail and die than see liberal solutions succeed.
> 
> If Democrats gain control, I'd say July 2019.


that was apparent with roy moore..voting pedo over party.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are right in the middle of TV season for much of the country, lot's of folks will be paying attention to the news for awhile. They are going to go into the summer holidays with lot's to talk about, for Trump and the Republicans it will be a long hot summer indeed. By labor day the public should be well lathered up with treasonous revelations coming from the trials and news coverage, that's the traditional beginning of the campaign season. The current polls show the republicans getting murdered come next election, what will they be like in november after a winter, spring and summer of fun?
> 
> Like I said, patriotic Americans should be optimistic about this, it's difficult to have patience, cause if ya love yer country, it's hard to bear the likes of Trump being it's face to the world and in control of a 1/3 of it's government. It's painful to put up with the sleaziness, dishonesty and betrayal for long, don't ever forget, people give their lives for their country, feelings run deep.
> 
> Wonder what they will call the Donald after it's all said and done, "first prisoner" perhaps? Maybe by act of congress the supermax prison number 00000001 will be reserved for the first prisoner. I wonder if Trump would read that bill before he signs it, think it would send a message? Good idea for a first democratic bill for him to sign, being the #1 should be appealing to him, I figure he'd sign.


you are very wise..from which kingdom do you hail?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I'm not too familiar with Russia's election process or term limits, maybe Putin will still be President at the time?


home schooled?

reading comprehension problems?

tribal teachings?

seek help


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people don't think, they react. i not only think enough people hate trumps guts to vote him out next election, i see a massive democratic win in response to the republicans massive fuck ups.
> theres a cycle i've seen not only in my lifetime, but ever since ww1. people like to think they're socially conscious, and they will vote for democrats, who usually have a platform that focuses on social issues. the democrats get in office for 2, maybe 3 terms, then people start to realize that all this social awareness cost money and time, and that their taxes are slowly going up. then they vote for republicans, because they want someone in office that will make them some money, make some jobs.....till they start to realize that its going to cost them all of the social "progress" they just made.....
> the length of time the cycle takes depends on how extreme the situation is....so i'd say this will be a pretty quick cycle.
> trump supporters will vote for him again, and probably a straight republican ticket, but Trump has mobilized the left against himself like no one ever has before, and they'll turn out in record numbers to vote him out, *no matter who runs against him*




careful what you wish..we might get Pickle Queen..then this would've been for naught.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Christ! just looking at the news, Gen John Kelly said Trump's wall idea was "uninformed" in public,Trump is gonna shit when he hears it, these assholes are gonna implode! DACA is gonna fall through and the government will shut down. No fucking way can they keep up this pace of shear madness, all emanating from Trump.
> 
> Well, America got the ultimate reality TV show, crazy president, what a fucking circus, the neighbors are wrestling drunk and naked on the front lawn again, there goes the neighborhood! Jesus what a show, CNN has gotta be doing very well these days. *Seriously, game of thrones* ain't got nothing on this shit.


hey, hey..now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> you are very wise..from which kingdom do you hail?


I'm a Canadian and figured if the russians could...
My main concern is treason against our multiple military alliances, I don't want to be involved in domestic US politics, it's none of my business, only treason concerns me really. But I do like the US and have many American friends and even some relatives, I too cannot help but become outraged by what I see. I figure we are in a fight against a common foe, I'm an ally and the evil is not hard to see for those with open hearts and minds.

I like to write and have a bit of fun too, Donald makes humor easy, hopefully he's out of office before he causes a serious tragedy and mass death. Sometimes ya can either laugh or cry, I choose to laugh, when I can, but if ya got a heart, sometimes ya just gotta cry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> When's the date this will absolutely happen? Lets bet our riu accounts on it.


Predicting the date of the demise of Cheeto Jesus, is almost as hard as figuring out the return date of the mythical Jesus. We ain't prophets here, just having fun guessing the date when Trump goes down, nothing to get too serious about! 

I can funk'n near guarantee you that Donald Trump won't be the president of the United States in 6 months, probably sooner. If he is, your country will be in the process of tearing itself apart. Mueller is keeping the peace until the next election, the GOP should remember that if Trump wants to fire him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Seems that the republicans figure the FBI has a "secret society" and is corrupt! Wow, these guys are fucking nuts, order up some extra straitjackets, they are accusing the FBI of treasonous conspiracy with no evidence! Do the work of the Devil long enough and ya become indistinguishable from him, this is a goddamn FBI counterintelligence investigation and the russian bots are echoing the republican talking points. The FBI is getting it from three sides, the enemy, the president and the GOP.

This is just about civil war, these people crossed a line and there ain't no going back! This is business of the most serious kind, you had better pay attention to the news, what is going to happen to these assholes when they go home? If I were a constituent I'd have a fucking stake and pile of wood in front of their office! Do they have any veterans in their districts? Any patriots? Anybody who gives a fuck for their country?

I was listening to republican senators and congressmen on TV, un fucking believable, they have no shame. They must be desperate, to say what they are saying without a shred of evidence is not just outrageous, but probably criminal as well. They all need to be questioned by the FBI as to the source of their material, it's a federal case now and will be after the midterms.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a Canadian and figured if the russians could...
> My main concern is treason against our multiple military alliances, I don't want to be involved in domestic US politics, it's none of my business, only treason concerns me really. But I do like the US and have many American friends and even some relatives, I too cannot help but become outraged by what I see. I figure we are in a fight against a common foe, I'm an ally and the evil is not hard to see for those with open hearts and minds.
> 
> I like to write and have a bit of fun too, Donald makes humor easy, hopefully he's out of office before he causes a serious tragedy and mass death. Sometimes ya can either laugh or cry, I choose to laugh, when I can, but if ya got a heart, sometimes ya just gotta cry.


one issue is 'i'll sign anything' even though this is not the case, GOPers will do anything, even treason, to get what they wish. it's a very unusual time here in the states..all bumper stickers are gone- no one will comment in general about like they used to at my morning coffee places. I can't tell if it's denial about what's happening, or if president pedo's being on twitter 24/7 and everyone is just tired. if everyone's tired they are ignoring..this cannot be ignored, because once you look away..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> one issue is 'i'll sign anything' even though this is not the case, GOPers will do anything, even treason, to get what they wish. it's a very unusual time here in the states..all bumper stickers are gone- no one will comment in general about like they used to at my morning coffee places. I can't tell if it's denial about what's happening, or if president pedo's being on twitter 24/7 and everyone is just tired. if everyone's tired they are ignoring..this cannot be ignored, because once you look away..?


The Trump business will be dealt with soon, he's out of office by spring I figure. The career people in the FBI and justice departments will arrange for the trials and shit to come out during the election season. This is an election where they will try to place the facts before the public, a referendum if you will. Trump will be out of office and into one of his many criminal trials, I figure there's shit that will come out that will shock many Americans back to their senses.

The senators and congressmen who are attacking the FBI right now along with the russians, will be like Trumps bankers and investors, screwed! They will be covered with the most vile smelling shit imaginable after the bus runs them over.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seems that the republicans figure the FBI has a "secret society" and is corrupt! Wow, these guys are fucking nuts, order up some extra straitjackets, they are accusing the FBI of treasonous conspiracy with no evidence! Do the work of the Devil long enough and ya become indistinguishable from him, this is a goddamn FBI counterintelligence investigation and the russian bots are echoing the republican talking points. The FBI is getting it from three sides, the enemy, the president and the GOP.
> 
> This is just about civil war, these people crossed a line and there ain't no going back! This is business of the most serious kind, you had better pay attention to the news, what is going to happen to these assholes when they go home? If I were a constituent I'd have a fucking stake and pile of wood in front of their office! Do they have any veterans in their districts? Any patriots? Anybody who gives a fuck for their country?
> 
> I was listening to republican senators and congressmen on TV, un fucking believable, they have no shame. They must be desperate, to say what they are saying without a shred of evidence is not just outrageous, but probably criminal as well. They all need to be questioned by the FBI as to the source of their material, it's a federal case now and will be after the midterms.


 They need to go to prison


----------



## since1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

I think he will make it to 2020 personally. But hes gone after that. Hes a doucher and extremely unpopular with a majority of the voting public. He might not even run. Despite what he says. I dont even think he wants to be in the White House and was never deeply committed. But hes pissed so many people off....lets hope they get out and vote it in 2020. Lets hope the dems dont nominate a corporate dem that was hated as much as Hillary. But yeah. I think the Orange Clown will make it to 2020. And if he runs...he wont grip the White House for 4 more years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I think he will make it to 2020 personally. But hes gone after that. Hes a doucher and extremely unpopular with a majority of the voting public. He might not even run. Despite what he says. I dont even think he wants to be in the White House and was never deeply committed. But hes pissed so many people off....lets hope they get out and vote it in 2020. Lets hope the dems dont nominate a corporate dem that was hated as much as Hillary. But yeah. I think the Orange Clown will make it to 2020. And if he runs...he wont grip the White House for 4 more years.


Hope yer wrong and I figure you do too!

Gone by the end of spring, that would be Mar 21st for me, I figured at one point it might be as soon as feb 15th, but it will need more time, unless Trump causes a constitutional crises, ya never know with him. Watch the professional oddsmakers, yer gonna see the odds go up over time, they are already offering better than even odds he's gonna get impeached. The exact date will make a great office pool subject, cause it's gonna be as hard to figure out the downfall date of Cheeto Jesus, as it is to guess the date of the second coming of the mythical one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

*DoJ Warns Devin Nunes Against Political Stunts With Classified Material*




Rachel Maddow reports on a letter from Assistant Attorney General Stephen Boyd to Rep. Devin Nunes, cautioning him that whatever political stunt he is trying to pull with classified material, he risks endangering national security in doing so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Mueller to Sessions, *protect the FBI* or you'll spend your remaining years as the bitch of a large black man, *DO IT NOW!* Perjury means jail time and quality time can be arranged, Donald can only fire you, I can fuck you.

They are talking about the Mueller/Comey FBI here folks, that's who ran the place since 2001. Figure Mueller likes this shit, he shouldn't have to say a word to Sessions about it, if Jeff had half a brain he'll go to bat for the FBI, fuck Trump.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Republicans are fucked and its of their own doing.

Fuck every last one of them


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> When's the date this will absolutely happen? Lets bet our riu accounts on it.


How is that draining the swamp going? You do realize that Trump made out like a bandit last year?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 25, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> How is that draining the swamp going? You do realize that Trump made out like a bandit last year?


He doesn't know how stupid he is just like fish don't know they're swimming in water.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

I figure Joe about nails it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's a sample of what is to come, the judiciary committee is releasing the transcripts of the don jr meeting etc.
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-25/grassley-says-spooked-kushner-won-t-agree-to-russia-interview


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I've been hearing the same thing since he was elected, but here we are over a year later... I'll bet accounts against anyone that he finishes his term.


Go to a booky they are giving better than even odds, ya can't do it here, there ain't no way to pull it off, yer blowing smoke...

Are ya a fan of Donald, or just a pessimist?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> So you decline? No, bookies are not giving better odds, nice try though.


Read your response again, it makes no sense. How can I accept or decline? And bookies are giving good odds to those who think Donald will be around for a year, the long term odds are always better with guys like him.
http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-impeach-impeachment-767280

and for fun
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/episode-373-trump-s-year-in-tweets-impeach-o-meter-diplomacy-on-ice-e-waste-and-more-1.4489635/trump-s-odds-of-staying-in-office-the-day-6-impeach-o-meter-for-jan-19-1.4489677

By the time Trump is finished dragging the GOP through shit, the next elected republican president will be a transgender african American.

Are you a fan of Donald, or just a pessimist?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

I have no interest in waiting around until 2021, he's gone in March, just delete your account then, no need to wait until 2021. Pot is gonna be legal where I live soon and I figure I might change platforms before then, might not be here much by then. Like I said, read the links, the odds are getting better for you by the day, remember yer betting on Trump here. By all means go to a bookie, if yer right you'll make a fortune the odds are getting better by the day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

You should also know that you can't delete an account, the mods can ban ya for being a pain in the arse though.

PS message a mod and ask about deleting your account and see what happens...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Maybe, but I wouldn't wanna miss the fun this summer, ya seem a might horny to bet on something, but a bet requires trust. Here's a question to assess your honesty and integrity: Now that we've had a year of Trump.

Do you think Obama was a better president than Trump?
Do you think Hillary would have made a better president?
Do you think Howdy Doody would have made a better president?

I mention Howdy because he had someone with their hand up his ass working his mouth, just like Trump does with Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

*Does Robert Mueller have the goods on Donald Trump?*




Jill Wine-Banks, a former Watergate prosecutor, speaks to the CBC’s Wendy Mesley about special counsel Robert Mueller’s ongoing investigation of the Trump administration’s possible involvement with Russia after sources say Mueller is close to interviewing Trump.

This is from CBC, Canada, so it's not "fake news".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

20 WH staffers have been interviewed by Mueller, all of them. Hope that little weasel Stephen Miller lied his head off to the FBI!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 20 WH staffers have been interviewed by Mueller, all of them. Hope that little weasel Stephen Miller lied his head off to the FBI!


Miller needs a little prison time. that little bitch will get his mouth shut daily in prison. he'll be lucky to come out with teeth. he will have to join the aryan nation gang and kill to get in, then tat up...

fucking moron racist pig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Have a chuckle, this is funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Miller needs a little prison time. that little bitch will get his mouth shut daily in prison. he'll be lucky to come out with teeth. he will have to join the aryan nation gang and kill to get in, then tat up...
> 
> fucking moron racist pig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

*NYT: Trump called for Mueller's firing in June 2017*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/25/politics/donald-trump-robert-mueller/index.html

So trump *ordered* Muller's firing 6 months ago!

WH counsel threatened to quit and Trump chickened out. That was only one month after his appointment, Mueller knew this for a while. If Trump can't be impeached, no president can.

Trump won't fire Mueller, he's too afraid. It would have been too much, even for the GOP on the hill.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NYT: Trump called for Mueller's firing in June 2017*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/25/politics/donald-trump-robert-mueller/index.html
> 
> So trump ordered Muller's firing 6 months ago!


watching on cable news now.

that's obstruction. trump is fucked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> When's the date this will absolutely happen? Lets bet our riu accounts on it.


@Bugeye, who is literally fucking retarded, says mueller will be done in a week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Is that a bet?


Ya got a gambling issue...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> watching on cable news now.
> 
> that's obstruction. trump is fucked.


Looks like Mueller's got him by the nuts when ya add in all the rest of the bullshit. Another nail in the case, man the GOP must feel like shit, they sure look and smell of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Is that a bet?


i'll put $10,000 on it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

So, exactly how determined is the GOP to protect teflon Don, it seems that the great white hope can do no wrong with the GOP and base. The GOP congress has repeatedly failed in their constitutional duty, it's up Mueller and the courts now, fire Mueller and you've basically got a constitutional crises and shortly thereafter civil war. Is mount Trump the hill these traitors wanna die on? Most Americans are not going to tolerate large scale repeated abuses of the constitution. They are not going to tolerate a criminal traitor as president or a GOP that enables him, not even in the south, not even racism/tribalism can make ya that stupid, it can come close though.

If yer gonna violate the constitution to that extent, why not just declare Trump King and therefore perfect, by act of congress and be done with it. As thomas Paine put it, "These are the times that try men's souls", well today we can say these are the times that try men's patience!

I sure hope someone is saving all of this shit up for a reconing in November. We're used to seeing the GOP base as angry all the time, wait until you see the people who don't usually get angry pissed off.

Soon the GOP will have to cut and run, no choice, none at all.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So, exactly how determined is the GOP to protect teflon Don, it seems that the great white hope can do no wrong with the GOP and base. The GOP congress has repeatedly failed in their constitutional duty, it's up Mueller and the courts now, fire Mueller and you've basically got a constitutional crises and shortly thereafter civil war. Is mount Trump the hill these traitors wanna die on? Most Americans are not going to tolerate large scale repeated abuses of the constitution. The are not going to tolerate a criminal traitor as president or a GOP that enables him, not even in the south, not even racism/tribalism can make ya that stupid, it can come close though.
> 
> If yer gonna violate the constitution to that extent, why not just declare Trump King and therefore perfect, by act of congress and be done with it. As thomas Paine put it, "These are the times that try men's souls", well today we can say these are the times that try men's patience!
> 
> ...


they are already claiming he did nothing wrong. 

of course they don't understand logic, so they can't comprehend conspiracy.

homeschooling, indoctrination, sunday school and bibles have dumbed down white rurual america. tribalism at it's finest.

there will be violence when he is removed from office. these idiot fucking rednecks have tons of guns and they wanna use them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Miller needs a little prison time. that little bitch will get his mouth shut daily in prison. he'll be lucky to come out with teeth. he will have to join the aryan nation gang and kill to get in, then tat up...
> 
> fucking moron racist pig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> View attachment 4079457


It's a pretty clear choice for a born yesterday christian, Trump of course! Why he's a good christian man, just like I heard someone say about Roy Moore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> View attachment 4079458


He could be Charlie Manson's replacement! I'm sure someone would carve him one before he got out. Dirty Rotten Bastard!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

It's getting easier to pin down a range of dates that Trump will either be convicted by the senate or resigns, he might if he could cut a deal, but no one would want to sign off on the other end of that. It looks like it might be anytime between february and the summer break, most likely in march. Every sensational news story only moves the day of impeachment ahead and when he's out of office, it will be just the beginning of the fun. When Trump is out of office, the world is gonna come down on him and his inner circle like a ton of bricks. It's also gonna come down on the GOP during this summer and through to election season and it will add to the festering mountain of malfeasance. No wonder so many republicans aren't bothering to run next time, they are jumping ship, it's just smash and grab until the election.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 26, 2018)

Uh oh...

Looks like Trump tried to get Mueller fired last June...

Ironically while Mueller investigates the election AND obstruction of justice. Imagine trying to fire the guy investigating you for obstruction of justice? (Ie. Obstructing justice...)

Only Trump is that fucking stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

SneekyNinja said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> Looks like Trump tried to get Mueller fired last June...
> 
> ...


You mean the "stable genius", that golden, junk food eating, 6'2" / 2??LB, physical superman of 72? The guy who is never wrong and never made a mistake in his life? Universally respected?


----------



## greg nr (Jan 26, 2018)

Still, nothing has really changed for the gop. They are still trying to derail the investigation and have muehler removed. They don't care what trump did or does. they will never convict him in the senate, even if the dems get both houses in 2018.

It won't even matter how damning muehlers report will end up being. They will just take it down rabbit-shithole after rabit-shithole. They will create so much chaos they will just avoid having to remove him.

No charges will be filed against him while he is in office that will force his removal. The gop just won't care and the constitutional crisis will get hung up in the courts for years.

So we are stuck with him until at least 1/20/21 unless the hamburgler shuts off blood to his heart or brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Still, nothing has really changed for the gop. They are still trying to derail the investigation and have muehler removed. They don't care what trump did or does. they will never convict him in the senate, even if the dems get both houses in 2018.
> 
> It won't even matter how damning muehlers report will end up being. They will just take it down rabbit-shithole after rabit-shithole. They will create so much chaos they will just avoid having to remove him.
> 
> ...


Then why are they and him freaking out so much? They are scared shitless for a reason, cheer up the Donald will get his due, Mueller isn't there to waste his time and he's got a raging hardon for Donald.

Donald might as well fire Mueller soon as he gets off the plane from europe, this is to the death. Mueller doesn't give a fuck, he's got it rigged to take Trump with him when he goes. In the meantime the cocksuckers can squirm and swing in the wind.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then why are they and him freaking out so much? They are scared shitless for a reason, cheer up the Donald will get his due, Mueller isn't there to waste his time and he's got a raging hardon for Donald.
> 
> Donald might as well fire Mueller soon as he gets off the plane from europe, this is to the death. Mueller doesn't give a fuck, he's got it rigged to take Trump with him when he goes. In the meantime the cocksuckers can squirm and swing in the wind.


Darrel Issa actualy said today that the Muehler probe has to end because it's distracting Trump, who is apparently the only person keeping us safe. The irony in those statements is just too damn rich.

But that is the current thinking in the GOP. They are throwing everything against the fan because they are trying to provide a smoke screen to keep people from seeing the truth.

If they would do that, they won't support impeachment. They aren't panicking, they are flailing. There is a big difference. This won't end with a criminal solution; it can only end with a political one.

And until the GOP base (the donor class, not the voters) decides he needs to go, he is as good as sitting on his golden toilet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

The GOP will have to screw Donald, they will have no choice whatsoever. I figure ya might as well tie a rope around yer own neck as support Trump when Mueller is done with him. There will be lots of information in the news this summer and there will be protests, mostly peaceful and lead by civic officials. That's just the start though, if Donald is around this summer it will be a long hot one indeed.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP will have to screw Donald, they will have no choice whatsoever. I figure ya might as well tie a rope around yer own neck as support Trump when Mueller is done with him. There will be lots of information in the news this summer and there will be protests, mostly peaceful and lead by civic officials. That's just the start though, if Donald is around this summer it will be a long hot one indeed.


Protests won't matter. Muehlers report won't matter. The donor class will decide this. And so far their money is with the gop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Darrel Issa actualy said today that the Muehler probe has to end because it's distracting Trump, who is apparently the only person keeping us safe. The irony in those statements is just too damn rich.
> 
> But that is the current thinking in the GOP. They are throwing everything against the fan because they are trying to provide a smoke screen to keep people from seeing the truth.
> 
> ...


If the GOP keeps this shit up there will be a political solution alright, a landslide the likes of which hasn't been seen in decades and not thought possible anymore. The republicans are headed into the perfect storm this november, they are gonna have to screw Trump and the base will go nuts, on top of all the trials and treasonous talk in the courts that they will endure. The results in the house this fall might shock and the senate might have a few surprises too. Many republican incumbents are not running in november for a reason.

As for the donors, they follow power and will be busy corrupting the Dems. Besides, they got their tax breaks and don't think much of Donald, nobody does.

Right now it's slash and burn, smash and grab, take the money and run, cause there's no tomorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

*Hacking the russians, your allies at work, good one.*
It seems the Dutch had the cameras on the Russian hackers computers under their control as the were doing the US election hacks. They've also got Putin's email ordering it, though the Americans might have another copy.
*Dutch spies watched as Russians hacked U.S. Democrats*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)

dems need to win both houses of congress, impeach and remove the motherfucker from office. i tend to feel repubs won't answer the call either, which will make all of those fuckers complicit.

when trump is removed from office, as we have discussed here, there will be an armed "million moron march" and it will be the perfect time for the National Guard to open fire on those stupid fucks as soon as one of them shots their gun, which will happen. lol, its the morons word against the govt.

Darwinism at its finest. imagine the nice cleansing feeling.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> dems need to win both houses of congress, impeach and remove the motherfucker from office. i tend to feel repubs won't answer the call either, which will make all of those fuckers complicit.
> 
> when trump is removed from office, as we have discussed here, there will be an armed "million moron march" and it will be the perfect time for the National Guard to open fire on those stupid fucks as soon as one of them shots their gun, which will happen. lol, its the morons word against the govt.
> 
> Darwinism at its finest. imagine the nice cleansing feeling.


I agree, but we still need 67 votes in the senate. I don't see them yet.....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I agree, but we still need 67 votes in the senate. I don't see them yet.....


i think there will be enough repub senators that are pressured to respect the constitution by then that 67 is possible. 

now, the only thing that would be better would be if trump refused to leave the whitehouse and had to be be physically removed. 

the icing would be if he was convicted of money laundering and obstruction and goes to prison.

jared and junior too....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I agree, but we still need 67 votes in the senate. I don't see them yet.....


There are GOP senators from more "normal" parts of the country that would vote to convict. After the election the democrats will have a majority in the senate and getting 14 to 16 votes won't be hard, lot's of evidence will be presented. I figure he is gonna go down this spring, everything is pointing to that, mueller is not wasting his time. The GOP gotta look good for the base, put on a show, they want rid of Trump too, the sooner the better. I doubt they can brazen their way through to november when Mueller puts Frado on the stand he's gonna "crack like an egg". That's just one example of many, they want Trump impeached before they go for the juicy stuff however. Anyway. the trials are gonna happen this summer, it will be a lot easier on the GOP if they don't have to carry Trump water.

They are doing a smash and grab until they get rid of him, Mitch and Paul must be planing on retirement. I figure Mitch would rather nut himself than spend another year in bed with Trump. He's been getting an epic screwing by Trump, looks good too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

The GOP might try to delay things so that trump is impeached later, in hopes of delaying the treasonous stuff coming out in the trials until after the election. I figure impeachment is inevitable at this point, it's just a question of timing to do the minimum amount of damage to the GOP. The republicans can't just roll over, even if they know they are wrong, the base wouldn't stand for it, they expect them to protect Trump, treason and all.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are GOP senators from more "normal" parts of the country that would vote to convict. After the election the democrats will have a majority in the senate and getting 14 to 16 votes won't be hard, lot's of evidence will be presented. I figure he is gonna go down this spring, everything is pointing to that, mueller is not wasting his time. The GOP gotta look good for the base, put on a show, they want rid of Trump too, the sooner the better. I doubt they can brazen their way through to november when Mueller puts Frado on the stand he's gonna "crack like an egg". That's just one example of many, they want Trump impeached before they go for the juicy stuff however. Anyway. the trials are gonna happen this summer, it will be a lot easier on the GOP if they don't have to carry Trump water.
> 
> They are doing a smash and grab until they get rid of him, Mitch and Paul must be planing on retirement. I figure Mitch would rather nut himself than spend another year in bed with Trump. He's been getting an epic screwing by Trump, looks good too.


do provide your list........ We need 18 gop senators. And don't include mccain. he won't be voting again....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> do provide your list........ We need 18 gop senators.


Almost everyone from the northern states, those up for reelection might be concerned. I'd start with those who aren't running again, Corker and Flake. The evidence will give the GOP senators cover, more than convince them, because they are already convinced, they just need an excuse and some political cover. The GOP won't vote as a block, only the safest senators will do Donald, Mitch might even perform for the base and call them mean names.

My guess is that Mueller has a few bombshells that should shake loose some guilty votes, I figure the GOP leadership suspects this.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> do provide your list........ We need 18 gop senators. And don't include mccain. he won't be voting again....


if we have literally reached the point in this democracy where republicans are going to openly commit treason, i support civil disobedience on the highest order.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> do provide your list........ We need 18 gop senators. And don't include mccain. he won't be voting again....


Remember everyone of Trump's current supporters is a pre qualified sucker, the GOP knows how to con such suckers, they've been doing it for years. Trust me, they want rid of Donald, wouldn't you?


----------



## greg nr (Jan 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Remember everyone of Trump's current supporters is a pre qualified sucker, the GOP knows how to con such suckers, they've been doing it for years. Trust me, they want rid of Donald, wouldn't you?


There is virtually no position the gop has taken on trump I would support. I want him gone, but I am not them. To them, he is a useful idiot. He will get 100% of the blame for destroying the government and the country and they will just be astounded that trump would have done it.

They love him there to hate.

Oh, and then they will blame it all on hillary, obama, and the dems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if we have literally reached the point in this democracy where republicans are going to openly commit treason, i support civil disobedience on the highest order.


Watch the show for a bit and keep the faith. Mueller didn't take the job if he figured it was gonna be a waste of time, I'd take my cue from him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> There is virtually no position the gop has taken on trump I would support. I want him gone, but I am not them. To them, he is a useful idiot. He will get 100% of the blame for destroying the government and the country and they will just be astounded that trump would have done it.
> 
> They love him there to hate.
> 
> Oh, and then they will blame it all on hillary, obama, and the dems.


They also have him around their neck like a fucking millstone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

Watching law professor Lawrence Tribe and other legal eagles on MSNBC, Trump is fucked. Trying to fire Mueller was the straw that broke the camel's back. The lawyers seem to be reaching a professional consensus about obstruction of justice, Mueller is gonna end up dragging Trump before a grand jury. Mueller knows more than these guys too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watching law professor Lawrence Tribe and other legal eagles on MSNBC, Trump is fucked. Trying to fire Mueller was the straw that broke the camel's back. The lawyers seem to be reaching a professional consensus about obstruction of justice, Mueller is gonna end up dragging Trump before a grand jury. Mueller knows more than these guys too.


Impeachment is not going to happen with today's republicon control of government. Maybe a complete and total drubbing in 2018 will convince the remaining Republicons to dump Trump but that's what it would take.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 26, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Impeachment is not going to happen with today's republicon control of government. Maybe a complete and total drubbing in 2018 will convince the remaining Republicons to dump Trump but that's what it would take.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 26, 2018)

Don't under estimate the stupidity of the American public.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't under estimate the stupidity of the American public.


I know, sometimes it seems they don't learn, but I figure Trump is such an utter asshole and a real and present danger that I figure they are getting sick of the bastard. He really fucked himself, in spite of massive GOP help, they went not above and beyond, but under and extinct. Think for a second, he fired Comey, tried to pressure Wray to fire McCabe and ordered the firing of Mueller, that's 3 for 3 FBI directors, the whole leadership of the FBI as witnesses for the prosecution. Trump will have to lie or plead the 5th, let's see Mitch and Paul carry that water to election day!

It must be one Helluva feeling knowing that every FBI guy in the country, is drooling for your ass. Trump is an impulsive, undisciplined, indolent, moron, and Mueller is, well Mueller, the issue is not in doubt, just the timing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know, sometimes it seems they don't learn, but I figure Trump is such an utter asshole and a real and present danger that I figure they are getting sick of the bastard. He really fucked himself, in spite of massive GOP help, they went not above and beyond, but under and extinct. Think for a second, he fired Comey, tried to pressure Wray to fire McCabe and ordered the firing of Mueller, that's 3 for 3 FBI directors, the whole leadership of the FBI as witnesses for the prosecution. Trump will have to lie or plead the 5th, let's see Mitch and Paul carry that water to election day!
> 
> It must be one Helluva feeling knowing that every FBI guy in the country, is drooling for your ass. Trump is an impulsive, undisciplined, indolent, moron, and Mueller is, well Mueller, the issue is not in doubt, just the timing.


trump started shit talking the FBI before the election. truth be known, most of the FBI wanna nail his fucking ass !!!!! i said election night, the times, the post and intelligence communities were gonna get him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

This gives ya insight to what is going on with the Mueller firing. It's about 16 minutes long, but I figure gives a good idea of what is taking place behind the scenes and gives you an idea of what it's like in the Trump nuthouse. Worth a watch, I figure this guy nails it. They are scared and you should be happy.
Sour Wreck read the book, what do ya think.

*“Fire & Fury” Author Michael Wolff: Mueller Became An “Obsession” For Trump *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm counting on a quick death for this thread and I don't see it being around past spring. The GOP is fighting tooth and nail for Trump only because it must, they have to con the base because Trump has such high support among them. That's what you get when you fill your party with racist morons and drive out the moderates (RINOs). Trump scooped the GOP leadership, all those years and millions of dollars cultivating these idiots and Trump came in and swept them off their feet. When Barack Obama became president the GOP became a full fledged racist organisation and filled it's ranks with the most extreme loonies in America. During the presidential primary they were not looking for a candidate, but the most extreme loonie they could find to channel their fear and rage, thus you were given Donald as a choice.

The republican leadership helped to create this tiger of a base that they must try to ride. Trump is in the saddle right now and any attempt to displace (impeach) him would cause the beast to consume them. They must be very careful and appear to the public that they have his back, but the tiger is careening towards a looming tiger trap at high speed. The GOP is eager to jump off, but must time things just right, it might help with the base, but not the election. The orange tiger is headed for the pit and a bed of shit covered spikes, they didn't even need to cover up the pit, cause this tiger is stupid.

Go tiger go...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This gives ya insight to what is going on with the Mueller firing. It's about 16 minutes long, but I figure gives a good idea of what is taking place behind the scenes and gives you an idea of what it's like in the Trump nuthouse. Worth a watch, I figure this guy nails it. They are scared and you should be happy.
> Sour Wreck read the book, what do ya think.
> 
> *“Fire & Fury” Author Michael Wolff: Mueller Became An “Obsession” For Trump *


saw some of that on cable news last night.

about 75% through the book. very incriminating. more chaos and in fighting in the west wing than i was originally aware.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 27, 2018)

I can't get excited about the muehler investigations. In the end this will just be a fun picnic in the fever swamp.

No matter what muehler finds, it won't convince republicans to remove him from office. Nothing will come out of criminal charges. They probably won't even charge him while he is in office. He will finish out his term. It makes me sick, but that will be the result.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I can't get excited about the muehler investigations. In the end this will just be a fun picnic in the fever swamp.
> 
> No matter what muehler finds, it won't convince republicans to remove him from office. Nothing will come out of criminal charges. They probably won't even charge him while he is in office. He will finish out his term. It makes me sick, but that will be the result.


I hope yer pleasantly surprised, sit back and watch the greatest show on earth unfold before your very eyes. The Trump trials are about to begin, watch as Donald has everybody near him stripped away and sent to prison in what promises to be a 3 ring year long circus. See Flynn sing and Manafort dance with a special appearance by Jeff the singing midget, watch Frado and Eric crack like a couple of eggs. See all the exotic animals crawl out of the woodwork, watch Dumbo the GOP elephant on the high wire act with no net. See Dumbo's death ride with Donald down into the deepest recesses of HELL! Watch Mitch McConnell shit a brick!

Yep it'll be the greatest show on earth and it will run from March until beyond election day...


----------



## b4ds33d (Jan 27, 2018)

All you thirsty Trump hating libbies. He'll be right where he is till the end of his 2nd term. Keep swilling your hatorade and burning your voodoo dolls, it's done you wonders thus far!!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 27, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> All you thirsty Trump hating libbies. He'll be right where he is till the end of his 2nd term. Keep swilling your hatorade and burning your voodoo dolls, it's done you wonders thus far!!


You're throwing in with the ruskies, then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> All you thirsty Trump hating libbies. He'll be right where he is till the end of his 2nd term. Keep swilling your hatorade and burning your voodoo dolls, it's done you wonders thus far!!


what's with your pedophile avatar?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> All you thirsty Trump hating libbies. He'll be right where he is till the end of his 2nd term. Keep swilling your hatorade and burning your voodoo dolls, it's done you wonders thus far!!


Nice to hear from to opposition, good to see yer lurking, converting the heathen is part of the mission.
So yer one of them fellers that thinks Donald Trump is a better president than Obama was? I'm more amused than malicious, we're here to have a good time and shit on Donald and those who still support him. Being conservative is one thing, being stupid is another, supporting Trump is not about left vs right, but about right vs wrong, support him and yer like him or don't give a shit about yer country. Pretty simple straight forward stuff, no grey areas, no shadows, just a rather stark choice between good and evil. Do the Devils work long enough and you become indistinguishable from him.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr. well-informed Canadian, meet a Deep South redneck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Mr. well-informed Canadian, meet a Deep South redneck.


Trying to fight the pessimism and inject a little hope, folks should have more faith in their country and human nature. Donald is done, it's painfully obvious to me and a lot of other folks. Here's to an early death for this thread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Mr. well-informed Canadian, meet a Deep South redneck.


And you guys thought the russians were fuck'n with ya, wait till we Canadians get a grip on yer arse! They'll be legally stoned in Alabama fur we're done!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And you guys thought the russians were fuck'n with ya, wait till we Canadians get a grip on yer arse! They'll be legally stoned in Alabama fur we're done!



I thought like you do when I was young.

I'm a lot older now, so I know better!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

For those from the south, here is an educational feature, even if you can't read, you should be able to learn about con men from this movie. It's set down home and you should be able to relate to the characters, a very good and funny movie too. Donald Trump is kinda like the flim flam man only meaner and stupider too. Enjoy this gift from a liberal Canadian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I thought like you do when I was young.
> 
> I'm a lot older now, so I know better!


Hey if the russians can... I figure Canada and California should form an international cannabis conspiracy, get Oregon and Washington to join up, we're gonna go for a west coast land grab, if Trump is around for 3 more years. If that happens you'll be ripe for the picking!


----------



## greg nr (Jan 27, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I thought like you do when I was young.
> 
> I'm a lot older now, so I know better!


We like to say he's still pointy headed. Us older types have hit the wall so many times the point has worn off and we have a blunted top. It comes from experience.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> We like to say he's still pointy headed. Us older types have hit the wall so many times the point has worn off and we have a blunted top. It comes from experience.....


 Makes ya numb to the pain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

I've gotta say that Trump has done wonders for CNN, it's actually worth watching these days, since they got into the"fake news" business, it's gotten interesting, same for much other news media. FOX news seems to have gone completely off the deep end since the era of Trump, thought the news people are trying, Hannity is as usual, a treasonous cocksucker, Lou Dobbs lost his mind. The average FOXNEWS viewing age is 72, about the same as Trump so they are dying off in a hurry, also their viewership has dropped lately. The regular "fake news" seems more real than ever and the folks reading the news and talking heads are as concerned as anyone with a brain.

Trump is a bit like the pied piper leading all the rats off the cliff, as he blows out a tune on the dog whistle. I think the GOP is finished for a generation young people are turned off in droves. Getting rid of the current "base" is gonna be as difficult as recruiting moderates, post Trump will find the GOP a husk of its former self. Trumpism is really nothing and will evaporate into thin air, just like nazism, both are based on egotism and hate. I think Trump unintentionally moved the country to the left quicker than anything else could and pot will probably be legalised federally sooner too.

After the midterms, I"m pretty sure the democrats will turn Pence into an auto pen if he can stay outta Trump shit and finish the term. If he's reasonable he'll stay, one impeachment and conviction is enough for folks, but the threat will remain and the dems will own the hill bigly. Maybe they will get him to sign an abortion rights bill, or pot legalisation legislation and top it off with the Pence gay marriage protection act, "the man from Glad" should love that. One thing is for sure, nobody is gonna pardon Trump, the first loser is gonna go to a supermax, prisoner 00001. I'd even go for painting the cell gold, give the fucker a real gilded cage!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

never underestimate, rural home schoolers across america of all ages. tribalism is being inbred these days. stupidity knows no limits once you leave civilization. these morons will continue to support the repubs because their daddy did and you know; guns, war on xmas, muslims, gays, hillary and obama, MERICA !!!!!


----------



## greg nr (Jan 27, 2018)

Repeat after me: Trump will not be removed from office.

It ain't gonna happen. And I doubt he will resign either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> never underestimate, rural home schoolers across america of all ages. tribalism is being inbred these days. stupidity knows no limits once you leave civilization. these morons will continue to support the repubs because their daddy did and you know; guns, war on xmas, muslims, gays, hillary and obama, MERICA !!!!!


Maybe ya have some insights I don't, but there are limits on stupidity, something to do with natural selection and darwin...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Repeat after me: Trump will not be removed from office.
> 
> It ain't gonna happen. And I doubt he will resign either.


I think it but won't say never. We don't have all the facts.

Also making accurate predictions is hard especially when predicting the future.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Repeat after me: Trump will not be removed from office.
> 
> It ain't gonna happen. And I doubt he will resign either.


Hey I like the states and have American friends and even relatives and if Trump lasts 4 years I doubt the country will. We won't have long to wait, I figure serious shit is gonna happen within a month, Trump and a lot of other people are very worried for a reason. The news will be interesting and entertaining in the months ahead, enjoy the show, I will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I think it but won't say never. We don't have all the facts.
> 
> Also making accurate predictions is hard especially when predicting the future.


That sounds a bit like a Yogism as in the baseball player. Playing prophet is fun


----------



## greg nr (Jan 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I think it but won't say never. We don't have all the facts.
> 
> Also making accurate predictions is hard especially when predicting the future.


You are correct, never is a bad clause to use.

However, it will take one of two things. The first is that if the donor class turns on him and demands the gop remove him; this is very unlikely. He is no threat to the donor class.

The other would be his base turns on him and refuse to punish gop members who would vote to remove him. Trumps base is powerful enough to primary any gop member who would move to remove trump, or even criticize him. 

So far, while his base may have slightly shrunk, it is still solidly with him. They are protecting him by threatening the gop (physically as well as electorally).

So unless there is some sea change in opinion, he will survive. And the muehler investigation has already been neutralyzed in the base. They will never belive the findings.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You are correct, never is a bad clause to use.
> 
> However, it will take one of two things. The first is that if the donor class turns on him and demands the gop remove him; this is very unlikely. He is no threat to the donor class.
> 
> ...


A thorough drubbing in 2018 with clear indications that the drubbing will continue through 2020 and beyond and Republican dogs in congress just might turn on him. They will do anything to stay in power. This isn't a slender reed of hope, either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

Keep the faith ye will cleanse the land of the orange heathen and his hord, the beast will be brought to bay and the foe will pay a heavy price in the battle of midterm. The dark shadow will be removed from the land of the free and home of the brave. Besides, they can't play the Jesus card anymore after Trump, even God is on yer fucking side, buck up lads!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You are correct, never is a bad clause to use.
> 
> However, it will take one of two things. The first is that if the donor class turns on him and demands the gop remove him; this is very unlikely. He is no threat to the donor class.
> 
> ...


I reluctantly agree.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 27, 2018)

It will be interesting to see if he plays the war card with north korea or iran to try to blunt the 2018 tide shift.

Either that or allow a terror attack on us soil. he already said that a terror attack would be a big help to the gop in the midterms. Frankly I don't trust him to not do this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It will be interesting to see if he plays the war card with north korea or iran to try to blunt the 2018 tide shift.
> 
> Either that or allow a terror attack on us soil. he already said that a terror attack would be a big help to the gop in the midterms. Frankly I don't trust him to not do this.


Trump is capable of anything, if he had a brain he'd be (more) dangerous, one of the reasons smart people are fighting like Hell to impeach him right now. Selling yer asses to the russians is not the only worry with this clown, he's the kind a guy yer constitution (mother) warned ya about and took so much trouble over.

Four years of Trump and you'll have fucking bar codes tattooed on yer Goddamn foreheads and will be required to pray to a golden image of the Donald 10 times a day!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


I was thinking Lord of the rings, but, " we're not in Kansas toto" will do, just change the color from green to orange and we'd be closer. The reaction of the girls seems to be the same though, but maybe many of the women are crying for their country. Trump has been trying to grab lady liberty by the pussy since inauguration, the blind lady justice has been under constant assault and the GOP turned the Capital house into Trump's whore house. Next he's gonna start pimping congressmen for a cut.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Still, nothing has really changed for the gop. They are still trying to derail the investigation and have muehler removed. They don't care what trump did or does. they will never convict him in the senate, even if the dems get both houses in 2018.
> 
> It won't even matter how damning muehlers report will end up being. They will just take it down rabbit-shithole after rabit-shithole. They will create so much chaos they will just avoid having to remove him.
> 
> ...


this is the same party that would put a pedo in the senate rather than cross party lines..wonder how michael grimm is doing these days..?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is capable of anything


On his own, not really. He's much too stupid to be able to clandestinely plan and execute a false flag attack of some sort. Hopefully, he's as isolated as he appears to be. Alone, he's stupid and feckless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> On his own, not really. He's much too stupid to be able to clandestinely plan and execute a false flag attack of some sort. Hopefully, he's as isolated as he appears to be. Alone, he's stupid and feckless.


Agreed, the spirit is willing but the mind is weak. Might not keep him from trying, he is stupid and impulsive afterall.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jan 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Agreed, the spirit is willing but the mind is weak.


Luckily for the world, he's a stupid super villain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> this is the same party that would put a pedo in the senate rather than cross party lines..wonder how michael grimm is doing these days..?


The GOP is a party that overlooks treason and is aiding and abetting on going attacks by inaction and by covering up Trumps crimes. They are attacking the FBI over a counter intelligence investigation and have done nothing to protect the country in the midst of an ongoing attack, as has the GOP president.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 28, 2018)

"Here, hold my nukes and watch this" really has no way to end well. 

Stupid, combined with an insane amount of power and no self control can only have one type of ending.......

Luckily a lot of us grow in bunkers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Luckily for the world, he's a stupid super villain.


Trump version 2.0 (or T2 for short) won't be long in coming, a new improved model. The festering and seething base is still gathered under the GOP banner and will throw up another reflection of themselves in coming primaries, these kinds of people don't learn. T2 will be slicker, if trump wasn't such a complete fuckup he would have served his term, warts and all, fortunately he's too stupid for the job and confessed on TV.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

dagwood45431 said:


> Luckily for the world, he's a stupid super villain.


He'd make a good Bond or Kingsman villain, or that other spoof Austin Powers, he could stand in for Fat Bastard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2018)

What you fail to realize is how tRUmps and the GOPs hard core base thinks. They are driven by their hate of democrats, brown people, muslims, gay people, women and anyone that doesn't share their view of the world. It's more important than anything to them, they would ruin this country to get what they want without a second thought.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> What you fail to realize is how tRUmps and the GOPs hard core base thinks. They are driven by their hate of democrats, brown people, muslims, gay people, women and anyone that doesn't share their view of the world. It's more important than anything to them, they would ruin this country to get what they want without a second thought.


yup


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> What you fail to realize is how tRUmps and the GOPs hard core base thinks. They are driven by their hate of democrats, brown people, muslims, gay people, women and anyone that doesn't share their view of the world. It's more important than anything to them, they would ruin this country to get what they want without a second thought.


I agree with you, but these people are not in the majority, not even close. This election promises to be a barn burner and all kinds of folks who normally don't vote will and some who do all the time won't.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2018)

tRUmp has put like minded people in key positions through out the government and left other positions unfilled on purpose. He is also trying to fill the courts with judges that think the same way. Cheeto jesus is not smart enough to mastermind this and there is a puppeteer behind the scenes. The leadership of the GOP are as corrupt as you can get and will do what tRUmp wants as long as they get what they want. None of them give a shit about this country or the constitution if it gets in the way of their plans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has put like minded people in key positions through out the government and left other positions unfilled on purpose. He is also trying to fill the courts with judges that think the same way. Cheeto jesus is not smart enough to mastermind this and there is a puppeteer behind the scenes. The leadership of the GOP are as corrupt as you can get and will do what tRUmp wants as long as they get what they want. None of them give a shit about this country or the constitution if it gets in the way of their plans.


Do you think there are any republicans left in the FBI? I wonder if more than a few retired agents will be doing free opposition research for the dems this summer? All the stops are coming out this summer and fall, the november election will have a historic turnout. Yer gonna see democracy in action, and after that justice. Until Trump is gone, it's smash and grab, cause there's no tomorrow for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has put like minded people in key positions through out the government and left other positions unfilled on purpose. He is also trying to fill the courts with judges that think the same way. Cheeto jesus is not smart enough to mastermind this and there is a puppeteer behind the scenes. The leadership of the GOP are as corrupt as you can get and will do what tRUmp wants as long as they get what they want. None of them give a shit about this country or the constitution if it gets in the way of their plans.


There are not many judges who are like minded with Donald, ya would fuk'n near have to but yer brain in a blender to get like that, the GOP provided a list to pick from. Nobody, even the loonies he has appointed to cabinet is gonna go to jail for Trump (themselves yes) or take a chance for him. The GOP leadership hasn't been acting like masterminds here either, but are just reacting to events and constantly scrambling. Most GOP house members are on a death ride with Donald and don't know what horror lurks around the next corner. "Jesus take the wheel ", cause a loonie is gonna drive us off a cliff! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Ya know, I wanna die like my grandpappy, asleep with a smile on my face, not screaming and freaking out like the people in his car...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has put like minded people in key positions through out the government and left other positions unfilled on purpose. He is also trying to fill the courts with judges that think the same way. Cheeto jesus is not smart enough to mastermind this and there is a puppeteer behind the scenes. The leadership of the GOP are as corrupt as you can get and will do what tRUmp wants as long as they get what they want. None of them give a shit about this country or the constitution if it gets in the way of their plans.


As a young man I've sailed with the Captain and was three sheets to the wind a few times on his ship.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jan 28, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Mr. well-informed Canadian, meet a Deep South redneck.


Racial slurs. How, gauche and cosmopolitan.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Racial slurs. How, gauche and cosmopolitan.


says the guy with a pedophile in his avatar who hangs around with literal nazis that sieg heil.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jan 29, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has put like minded people in key positions through out the government and left other positions unfilled on purpose. He is also trying to fill the courts with judges that think the same way. Cheeto jesus is not smart enough to mastermind this and there is a puppeteer behind the scenes. The leadership of the GOP are as corrupt as you can get and will do what tRUmp wants as long as they get what they want. None of them give a shit about this country or the constitution if it gets in the way of their plans.


I suspect it was Bannon but he's lost that so hence he hasn't really been doing much tactically recently.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watching law professor Lawrence Tribe and other legal eagles on MSNBC, Trump is fucked. Trying to fire Mueller was the straw that broke the camel's back. The lawyers seem to be reaching a professional consensus about obstruction of justice, Mueller is gonna end up dragging Trump before a grand jury. Mueller knows more than these guys too.


He has to do this. I agree with @greg nr insofar as the extreme unlikelihood of 67 senate votes to remove the president from power. Impeachment is definitely possible but I don't see removal from office. The special council has to set the legal precedent by prosecuting the criminal regime. He must prove that no one is above the law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Racial slurs. How, gauche and cosmopolitan.


Redneck ain't a race, but an attitude. If ya support Donald ya gotta carry his water and it's getting heavier by the day.
Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> He has to do this. I agree with @greg nr insofar as the extreme unlikelihood of 67 senate votes to remove the president from power. Impeachment is definitely possible but I don't see removal from office. The special council has to set the legal precedent by prosecuting the criminal regime. He must prove that no one is above the law.


If Mueller provides evidence of high crimes and misdemeanors, the Congress will have little choice but to impeach. Likewise a publicly presented good case will be a hard thing for the senate to ignore. The GOP senators don't like Donald anyway, but it kinda works like Trumps bullshit, he only cares if the base buys it. All that will be required is enough evidence to peel off 18 of the safest GOP senators, the retiring, fucked, safe and those with 4 plus years in their terms, anybody primary proof. The evidence and other criminal convictions by co conspirators might do the trick and provide cover for the republicans. But who knows? Perhaps Mueller's case will be so strong and shocking that the vote might be unanimous. This is like war (in a way it is), ya don't know where it will end up and what changes good or bad will come of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> never underestimate, rural home schoolers across america of all ages. tribalism is being inbred these days. stupidity knows no limits once you leave civilization. these morons will continue to support the repubs because their daddy did and you know; guns, war on xmas, muslims, gays, hillary and obama, MERICA !!!!!


Jesus Sour Wreck, ya make it sound like Duck Dynasty down there, I can hear the banjo strumming out deliverance in the background. Is ya a McCoy or a Hatfield? Liberal (satan worshiping heathen commie) or a God fearing republican? Fur Trump or against? I'm sure there are lot's of em, they make cable TV shows for them, but they are not the majority. 

We have a milder version here, without the tribalism, ever see "Trailer park boys"? Some characters from my neck of the woods, eastern Canada.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP is a party that overlooks treason and is aiding and abetting on going attacks by inaction and by covering up Trumps crimes. They are attacking the FBI over a counter intelligence investigation and have done nothing to protect the country in the midst of an ongoing attack, as has the GOP president.


'i will sign anything' gives them too much wood.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 29, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Racial slurs. How, gauche and cosmopolitan.


which race would that be?..the canadian or deep south redneck race?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Sour Wreck, ya make it sound like Duck Dynasty down there, I can hear the banjo strumming out deliverance in the background. Is ya a McCoy or a Hatfield? Liberal (satan worshiping heathen commie) or a God fearing republican? Fur Trump or against? I'm sure there are lot's of em, they make cable TV shows for them, but they are not the majority.
> 
> We have a milder version here, without the tribalism, ever see "Trailer park boys"? Some characters from my neck of the woods, eastern Canada.


we've had tribalism since the civil war. its been alive and well my whole life. 

i've heard the south will rise again my whole life.

fucking homeschooled motherfuckers !!!!! its fucking disgusting.

we just had issues at a high school several hours down the road, where all the white boys decided they will all start flying the confederate flag at school

racism and tribalism is alive and well


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

I can imagine Trump's impeachment trial where he's testifying in his defense in the senate on national TV for all to see. Fact checked on the fly, ya could put a perjury-o-meter dynamic graphic in the corner of the screen to capture the bullshit in realtime and ya could also have a perjury jail time counter there too.

The WH and GOP are panicking about a perjury trap in the coming Mueller "interview" for a reason, trump is incapable of telling the truth. He can't help himself and an ego trap will turn into a perjury trap, those around him know this for a near certainty and are behaving accordingly. There's a whole lot of freaking out going on around Trump and he's squirming bigly, now they are going after deputy AG Rosenstein. He gets to decide what to do with Mueller's report, so he's got a target on him. The whole Nunes memo thing is an effort to discredit Rosenstein and give Trump cover to fire him.

I don't think it's gonna work.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow, what are you guys smokin and where can I get some? 

You seem to be in an alternate universe; one where the gop has a concience and a soul they care about. Where they can be moved by patriotism, and honor the rule of law. Where they can be convinced to put country ahead of party.

If there is anything that post newt gop has shown us, it's that none of that is true. 

They will never come to reason, never ignore the money, and like trump, they seem to great pleasure simply destroying what others hold dear.

That is the world of the real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we've had tribalism since the civil war. its been alive and well my whole life.
> 
> i've heard the south will rise again my whole life.
> 
> ...


People of that age tend to be a bit tribal, in some circles it's what ya wear that counts. In high schools ya got yer jocks, preppies and goths, etc, group identity is strong, as people develop their own image of themselves. Deep down inside many of these people don't really believe whites are smarter and better than brown folks, their granddaddy did, their daddy had doubts and they have countless examples of african american success on TV. Attitudes change and even among these folks regular culture seeps in. HIstory is a heavy burden is some places.

Fear and uncertainty amplify natural tribal tendencies, look at what will happen to the FBI when their tribe is attacked, they will go tribal too, band together and recruit allies, so it has its uses and is not completely negative. For the larger the society the more you can reduce fear and hatred through reasonable gun laws, single payer health care, justice system reforms, human rights laws, hate laws and adequate social programs, the better. If people are less fear driven they make better choices. People like Rush and Hannity foster fear, hatred and outrage so they can manipulate their audience, it's an old trick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Wow, what are you guys smokin and where can I get some?
> 
> You seem to be in an alternate universe; one where the gop has a concience and a soul they care about. Where they can be moved by patriotism, and honor the rule of law. Where they can be convinced to put country ahead of party.
> 
> ...


Just what I see on the cable news and read online. The Trump crowd is panicking for a reason, they are even going after the FBI. Comey fired, McCabe intimidated and tried to fire, Wray threatened to resign, Mueller ordered fired, FBI field agents attacked, Rosenstein under attack by the Nunes memo, the list goes on. These are the actions of people on the loosing side of history! They are desperate, attacking the FBI is insane, they are gonna run against Mueller in the midterms if they keep this bullshit up and they are going to be destroyed in the process. They are just waiting for the chance to jump ship, in the meantime the cocksuckers are on a kamikaze mission.

Trump ain't God, in fact he's going to Hell real soon, he can already feel the heat and smell the brimstone. These pricks are running around like chickens with their heads cut off for a reason. He's guilty as Hell and everybody knows it, he is very worried, it's reflected in his actions.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump ain't God,


No, he is POTUS. We give our president's virtually unlimited power. Really. The founders did that because (1) they believed no human elected to the position would be as arrogant and criminal as trump is and (b) they assumed that even if (1) did happen, the house and senate would simply remove the problem. 

They never envisioned that the president would be complicit with the house and senate to destroy our democracy, but that is where we are.

The gop simply doesn't care. As long as they get to rob the treasury and become rich enough to sin with impunity, they will be happy in the end.

You seem to think they are panicking. They aren't. They are flailing; there is a difference. If Trump weren't a gutless wonder, he would have fired muehler back in April when he was appointed and shut the whole thing down. The republicans would have gone along with that also.

What you view as panic is just ineptitude. The spirit is willing but the mind is weak. We are lucky in a way that they are so feckless. A competent crook would have us all living under a fox news monopoly and the internet would be locked down tighter than in china. We may still get there, but not under this fearless leader.

And be suspicious of this big blue wave. The gop has countless ways to attenuate it. Russia is still active and gerrymandering is still in place. People are easily divided. Especially democrats.

GOTV is about all we can do in the end. But if people decide to stay home, if they believe there is no real difference between the parties (because that will rusiia's and fox's message from now till 2020), if they get pissed off their precious candidate didn't get the nomination, then we will see that blue wave dissapear and we will have trump forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Wow, what are you guys smokin and where can I get some?
> 
> You seem to be in an alternate universe; one where the gop has a concience and a soul they care about. Where they can be moved by patriotism, and honor the rule of law. Where they can be convinced to put country ahead of party.
> 
> ...


Ya need to look at the modern GOP with a bit more nuance and know that it is made up of different factions and there are big regional differences. The gerrymandered (freedom) caucus has nearly crippled the party with extremist views and positions. I image that Paul and Mitch are having a Hell of a time from folks from those regions of the country not blighted by racism. They are not masterminds, just trying to cope with the psycho and sweep up his droppings. They run the board and only managed to get their precious tax break for the rich trough, everyday is a disaster and they own the government and Donald.

I consider myself a realist, not an optimist, we only have to be in suspense for another month I'd say, things are gonna come to a head. This is to the death, Donald made it that way, it's gonna be unprecedented and historic, also one Helluva show. A sitting president has never been impeached and convicted and a former one has never been jailed, much less in a supermax.

I figure most of the country knows what's on the line this midterm, whether Trump is still around or not. If he's impeached, I hope they don't put him in jail right away, but give him a little time to fuck up the election for the GOP, whining that he was robbed, split them down the middle.

I'm still going with a D day in march.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm hoping you are right. Really I am. But the modern gop isn't as conflicted as you are proposing. Sure, they have the whacko wing, but they really have zero moderates left. They range from very right wing to extremely right wing. 

Poor mitch and paul. Held captive by their extremists; not. Remember mitchie holding the scotus nomination for two years? That wasn't his extremist wing; it was him. Same with making statements early in obama's admin that they wouldn't support any bills that would benefit obamas standing. They didn't give a crap about good legislation, they wanted to kill anything that would work.

And lets not forget paulies love affair with ayn rand. He is the driving force behind a lot of the destruction of the social safety net and policies to help the poor succeed.

Nope. Sorry. There is no nuance to the modern day gop. They have you fooled. 

It is them. It's who they are, it's what they do.

Now wrt D day; it won't come criminally. No chance of that. Any solution will be political, and that won't happen until his support is in the low 20's, which may never happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I'm hoping you are right. Really I am. But the modern gop isn't as conflicted as you are proposing. Sure, they have the whacko wing, but they really have zero moderates left. They range from very right wing to extremely right wing.
> 
> Poor mitch and paul. Held captive by their extremists; not. Remember mitchie holding the scotus nomination for two years? That wasn't his extremist wing; it was him. Same with making statements early in obama's admin that they wouldn't support any bills that would benefit obamas standing. They didn't give a crap about good legislation, they wanted to kill anything that would work.
> 
> ...


You misunderstand, I don't have any sympathy for Paul Ryan or Mitch, they stood by the birther lies and helped fill the GOP with racists in reaction to Obama, but there are leftovers in the house and senate from another time and from more moderate regions and states. Sucking the asses of extremists helps with the base, but not with the election. What will the next crop of the bastards be spouting, everyone is gonna try and top the master Donald in extremist views. The GOP is gonna spiral downward for a bit, money won't cure it either.

Maybe they will put Steven Miller away with Donald and Donald can dictate a book to him, "My Struggle", might be a catchy title perhaps!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

*Frustrated by Russia investigation, Trump turns ire toward Rosenstein*
http://www.kitv.com/story/37361963/frustrated-by-russia-investigation-trump-turns-ire-toward-rosenstein

Next target Rosenstein, how fucking obvious do you have to be, why doesn't he just pull out his gun and shoot him! If he can get away with this obvious bullshit he can get away with murder, just cut to the chase.

Ted cruz is up for reelection in 2018, I wonder how he would vote on impeachment if he knew he was fucked back home this fall? Wonder what the people of the lone star state think of treason and Trump these days. Think Ted is gonna sweat in 2018?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

*FBI Deputy Director McCabe stepping down*
Washington (CNN)FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe has told FBI staff he is stepping down effective Monday -- a move that surprised even those expecting his March retirement, sources tell CNN.

McCabe was a central target of President Donald Trump's ire toward the FBI over its involvement in the investigation into potential collusion between his campaign and Russia during the 2016 election.
He was eligible to retire in March, but with his accumulated leave, he was able to step down earlier.
Trump learned about the departure Monday morning, a White House official told CNN. The President did not answer a reporter's question at the White House about McCabe's departure.

Enough bullshit or something else, maybe he's free to talk a bit more now.

Another top FBI official bites the dust, Mueller is watching.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

Ted is suddenly in a competitive race. In f'in TX. But, it won't change his ways. In fact, it will probably drive him further to the right.

And rosenstein has always been a target. In a lot of ways he is a much better target than muehler. It is rosenstien who sets the scope of the investigation. It is rosenstein who approves all indictments. It is rosenstein who will review and approve the final report to congress.

They can neuter the investigation and have it wind down and collapse just by replacing rosenstein. Nixon tried that as well, but ended up with jaworski. Trump won't end up with muehler v2, he will end up with a stephen miller.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

He 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> *FBI Deputy Director McCabe stepping down*
> Washington (CNN)FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe has told FBI staff he is stepping down effective Monday -- a move that surprised even those expecting his March retirement, sources tell CNN.
> 
> McCabe was a central target of President Donald Trump's ire toward the FBI over its involvement in the investigation into potential collusion between his campaign and Russia during the 2016 election.
> ...


He isn't stepping down; he was removed. This was a monday morning surprise for everyone in the fbi. It's not enough he was going to leave by march anyway, trump wanted a scalp and he got one. 

But sheesh, if you wanted to piss off the agents in the fbi and harden them as a group against you, regardless of ideology, this is the way to do it.

The ONLY reason he is targeting mccabe is mccabe is one of 3 corroborating witnesses for comey's version of events leading up to his firing. Trump is targeting all 3.

But mccabe is an odd choice. Mccabe wasn't in charge of anything trump related at the fbi. He was harmless to trump, outside of his being a witness, but being a witness won't end when he leaves.

It would have been smarter to leave mccabe there, and use him as a punching bag. Now he will be on the outside, and he can't be blamed for anything related to the investigation going forwards.

But that's what you get from stable geniuses I guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

I think at this stage of the game Mueller/Rosenstein are a package deal, getting rid of either is gonna be obvious and might trigger handcuffs. Remember Mueller has Sessions by the nuts for perjury and maybe other things, he is gonna squeeze Jeffs nuts off before he goes. Perhaps some obstruction arrests of congressmen might shake em up, charge em and let God sort em out later. Mueller doesn't have a career to look out for and there would be grounds for charges at least, fuck em over the old fashioned way.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

america is really fucked up right now and i have ZERO faith in the republican party to do anything. Gonna take a dem landslide in both houses of congress.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think at this stage of the game Mueller/Rosenstein are a package deal, getting rid of either is gonna be obvious and might trigger handcuffs. Remember Mueller has Sessions by the nuts for perjury and maybe other things, he is gonna squeeze Jeffs nuts off before he goes. Perhaps some obstruction arrests of congressmen might shake em up, charge em and let God sort em out later. Mueller doesn't have a career to look out for and there would be grounds for charges at least, fuck em over the old fashioned way.


The fbi charging a congress critter for the performance of his job is a constitutional quagmire. I doubt they will go there unless there is absolute hard evidence. Releasing classified counter-inteligence might be grounds, but nunes hasn't done that yet. Still, it would be a dodgy case to make.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The fbi charging a congress critter for the performance of his job is a constitutional quagmire. I doubt they will go there unless there is absolute hard evidence. Releasing classified counter-inteligence might be grounds, but nunes hasn't done that yet. Still, it would be a dodgy case to make.


It's strictly a tactical shock and awe thing, perhaps an abuse of the constitution, but it's not like Trump or the GOP is honoring it either, no good faith. Yer almost at the stage of civil war, it starts by playing fast and loose with the rules, sometimes ya got no choice but to pull out yer own knife and start slashing. Congressmen can be charged with obstruction, there's probably a prima facie case for it, enough set them back on their heels and screw em till election.

I think Mueller is gonna drop some bombshells that will blow everything away, none of the more exotic legal maneuvers will be necessary. Mueller has his own shock and awe campaign ready, he's a wise man and I figure he will know when the time is right. Donald has a lot of secrets and skeletons in his walk in closet, mueller has looked at his life under a microscope, something juicy and easy to prove is there for sure. Mueller is a pro and so is his team


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's strictly a tactical shock and awe thing, perhaps an abuse of the constitution, but it's not like Trump or the GOP is honoring it either, no good faith. Yer almost at the stage of civil war, it starts by playing fast and loose with the rules, sometimes ya got no choice but to pull out yer own knife and start slashing. Congressmen can be charged with obstruction, there's probably a prima facie case for it, enough set them back on their heels and screw em till election.
> 
> I think Mueller is gonna drop some bombshells that will blow everything away, none of the more exotic legal maneuvers will be necessary. Mueller has his own shock and awe campaign ready, he's a wise man and I figure he will know when the time is right. Donald has a lot of secrets and skeletons in his walk in closet, mueller has looked at his life under a microscope, something juicy and easy to prove is there for sure. Mueller is a pro and so is his team


Except the fbi works for trump. And trump is begging for a reason, no matter how flimsy, to shut the whole investigation down. So picture ryan and mcconnel sending him a joint letter demanding that the unconstitutional harassment be halted. They would be within their rights to do that.

It could even be what nunes is up to. try to draw the fbi into a dispute and ask trump to remedy it. I wouldn't put it past them.

Luckily the fbi ain't dumb.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

this shit is getting ready to get out of fucking hand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Except the fbi works for trump. And trump is begging for a reason, no matter how flimsy, to shut the whole investigation down. So picture ryan and mcconnel sending him a joint letter demanding that the unconstitutional harassment be halted. They would be within their rights to do that.
> 
> It could even be what nunes is up to. try to draw the fbi into a dispute and ask trump to remedy it. I wouldn't put it past them.
> 
> Luckily the fbi ain't dumb.


When ya sit back and think about it for a minute, Trump has got to be guilty as Hell and the GOP has gotta know it too. They are working awfully hard on a dead end project, they are trying too hard to protect an innocent man. These guys know somethings, but Mueller knows more and I have a feeling all the stops are coming out on this one. The FBI won't act unless the justice department tells them to, how much leverage does Mueller have over Sessions? What would be the best way to use such leverage? Maybe the little prick is wearing a wire!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this shit is getting ready to get out of fucking hand.


Yep, things are gonna come to a head in the next month or so I figure. I wonder if the FBI bugged the WH after Mueller was appointed, he probably had the evidence to get a secret warrant! The release of the oval office transcripts would be a bombshell!
Mueller is a pro,I figure he can handle this shit, one thing is for sure, he wants fat Donny's ass bigly now.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, things are gonna come to a head in the next month or so I figure. I wonder if the FBI bugged the WH after Mueller was appointed, he probably had the evidence to get a secret warrant! The release of the oval office transcripts would be a bombshell!
> Mueller is a pro,I figure he can handle this shit, one thing is for sure, he wants fat Donny's ass bigly now.


not only that, comey made sure this investigation happened.

everytime cheeto jesus says something negative about the intel communities, they turn more against him stupid ass.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When ya sit back and think about it for a minute, Trump has got to be guilty as Hell and the GOP has gotta know it too. They are working awfully hard on a dead end project, they are trying too hard to protect an innocent man. These guys know somethings, but Mueller knows more and I have a feeling all the stops are coming out on this one. The FBI won't act unless the justice department tells them to, how much leverage does Mueller have over Sessions? What would be the best way to use such leverage? Maybe the little prick is wearing a wire!


He doesn't need any leverage over sessions. Sessions has recused himself and isn't calling shots. 

The question is what leverage does he have over the DoJ legally. Could he fight his firing in court as an extension of obstruction of justice activities?

I dunno. It would seem reasonable that if he convinced a judge that removing him would be the ultimate obstruction of justice they could stay his removal, but the doj could argue they are only removing the man, not the investigation (even though that would be a lie).

Another question is what would the status of any sealed indictments be if he were removed or ordered to withdraw them?

Further, what if trump just pardoned everybody? Would the pardons hold up?

And finally, if the doj simply gave the indictments to the equiveleant of an entry level meter maid, intentionally to spoil the prosecutions, could that be challenged? Maybe not. It was done with the bundies.

That's why this has to have a political resolution. Trump has too many ways to squash the investigations and prosecutions, and they all would take years to resolve. By the time any case made it to court, he would have multiple avenues to dismiss. That isn't even assuming he doesn't get a gop appointee as a judge.

This is all playing perfectly into putins hands. Our enemies will be the only ones to win when this is over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He doesn't need any leverage over sessions. Sessions has recused himself and isn't calling shots.
> 
> The question is what leverage does he have over the DoJ legally. Could he fight his firing in court as an extension of obstruction of justice activities?
> 
> ...


I think you might be pleasantly surprised, Mueller can sue for his job and a competent president might be able to squash investigations, Trump is an undisciplined ignorant fool. He has a strangely incompetent legal team, poor quality for this kind of work.

When Mueller acts on Trump it will be very quick and Paul and Mitch might be secretly involved. Donald won't know what hit him and by the time he's recovered his senses he will be out of office, maybe before he can have a pardon written up to sign. The GOP is gonna get a secret preview and a chance to do right before the gloves come off, easier and quicker like that.

Donald might go to Florida golfing as president and come back in cuffs! Kelly could always say "I told you congress was meeting in a special session, it was in your daily briefing, didn't you read it"?


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think you might be pleasantly surprised, Mueller can sue for his job and a competent president might be able to squash investigations, Trump is an undisciplined ignorant fool. He has a strangely incompetent legal team, poor quality for this kind of work.
> 
> When Mueller acts on Trump it will be very quick and Paul and Mitch might be secretly involved. Donald won't know what hit him and by the time he's recovered his senses he will be out of office, maybe before he can have a pardon written up to sign. The GOP is gonna get a secret preview and a chance to do right before the gloves come off, easier and quicker like that.
> 
> Donald might go to Florida golfing as president and come back in cuffs!


And in other good news, it's almost time for the easter bunny to hop on down the lane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And in other good news, it's almost time for the easter bunny to hop on down the lane.


We can have a bit of fun with it, speculation doesn't need to be all negative!

If I could put the bug in Donald's ear I would wind him up real good! Make em squirm! When they are scared and paranoid they make more mistakes. Seriously there are an awful lot of good folks gunning for these pricks, this shit does not sit well with the majority of Americans. This bullshit is just too obvious.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

I forget who said it, but a famous prosecutor once said something to the effect that "there comes a time in every succesful prosecution when a defendant realizes they have lost; that all options are off the table; that no matter what they do they will be found guilty and will go to prison. At that moment, you can see the life drain from their soul".

My greatest dream is that we see that moment publicly, and dramatically not only for trump, but for the entire royal family and entourage. They all need to go; along with their little dog pence (said in my best wicked with voice).

Heheheheheheh. Now Fly! Fly!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can have a bit of fun with it, speculation doesn't need to be all negative!
> 
> If I could put the bug in Donald's ear I would wind him up real good! Make em squirm! When they are scared and paranoid they make more mistakes. Seriously there are an awful lot of good folks gunning for these pricks, this shit does not sit well with the majority of Americans. This bullshit is just too obvious.


Have a peek at this, this guy is a lawyer and apparently a pretty good one too.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a peek at this, this guy is a lawyer and apparently a pretty good one too.


Just a nit, but Mcgahn is NOT trumps attorney. He is chief white house council, and represents the United States, not the president.

Also, cox was fired, even if the courts later ruled that was illegal. The courts didn't order re-reinstatement. Finally, Cox operated under a different set of rules. He was a special prosecutor, whereas muehler is a special council. Different origins; one is in congress and the other is in the DoJ.

But, it highlights how messy this could all get.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

@DIY-HP-LED our house intel committee just voted to release their propaganda memo and block the democrats from releasing theirs. you still think we are dealing with decent people?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Just a nit, but Mcgahn is NOT trumps attorney. He is chief white house council, and represents the United States, not the president.
> 
> Also, cox was fired, even if the courts later ruled that was illegal. The courts didn't order re-reinstatement. Finally, Cox operated under a different set of rules. He was a special prosecutor, whereas muehler is a special council. Different origins; one is in congress and the other is in the DoJ.
> 
> But, it highlights how messy this could all get.


Well the news is gonna be interesting like the Chinese curse, "may you live in interesting times". All the networks are building out their legal benches of talking heads, there's gonna be sports in the courts and they are getting ready. I can't see this situation persisting for anymore than a couple of months, these two bulls are gonna lock horns. The way I got it figured is ole Mueller is gonna get Trump by the balls before he has to handle him by the horns!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> @DIY-HP-LED our house intel committee just voted to release their propaganda memo and block the democrats from releasing theirs. you still think we are dealing with decent people?


I never for a moment thought that, but it shows you how desperate they are, these are the actions of desperate men. There must be something truly horrifying they are trying to hide, something worth wearing a suicide vest for Trump over, I wonder what? Mueller knows and so will the public.

The memo was to get Rosenstein, he's next, We'll know a lot more soon enough, let the leaking begin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

"The price of liberty is constant vigilance" is a truism that is being proven before our very eyes. Every generation has it's unique struggle in this, but the constitution remains the same. The US constitution is a living document up for amendment and reinterpretation, when it becomes static and dead, so does the country. Those who have sworn an oath to the constitution swear to uphold the law and to protect the constitution from all enemies foreign (Putin) and domestic (Trump). Take heart, take a side and do what ya can for your country, when guys like Mueller lose it, its ok for you too. Remember these pricks in november and don't just vote, there's lot's more a participating citizen can do, work for a democrat, write a letter to yer congressman and call and visit his fucking office! If he's GOP go to his town hall with noose graphics on yer T shirts, scream "hang em" like a Trump rally. Freak out in general, act like a republican!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

this shit is gonna get way bigger and uglier than watergate. if we count russians, there might be 1000 people involved like you said


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this shit is gonna get way bigger and uglier than watergate. if we count russians, there might be 1000 people involved like you said


This is to the death for sure, the stakes have gone up and the GOP is going all in for Trump. They must be out of their fucking minds, all in for treason and Trump, the GOP and Putin need to sign a treaty of mutual support and make it formal.

I didn't think these cunts would roll over, but attacking the FBI and justice department crosses a line and their ain't no going back. Nothing in the history of the republic like this, it's something new. Trump clearly has the republican's pricks in his pocket, for now...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is to the death for sure, the stakes have gone up and the GOP is going all in for Trump. They must be out of their fucking minds, all in for treason and Trump, the GOP and Putin need to sign a treaty of mutual support and make it formal.
> 
> I didn't think these cunts would roll over, but attacking the FBI and justice department crosses a line and their ain't no going back. Nothing in the history of the republic like this, it's something new.


you thought we were joking about how lunatic fucking fringe the GOP has become. if this shit continues, the country will see violence in the streets.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is to the death for sure, the stakes have gone up and the GOP is going all in for Trump. They must be out of their fucking minds, all in for treason and Trump, the GOP and Putin need to sign a treaty of mutual support and make it formal.
> 
> I didn't think these cunts would roll over, but attacking the FBI and justice department crosses a line and their ain't no going back. Nothing in the history of the republic like this, it's something new.


they didn't roll over or lose their minds, they've been blackmailed by putin. the entire gop is being held hostage by a foreign dictator who murders and jails political opponents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a feeling that there might be something coming out from left field that might stun a few. I can't believe the GOP leadership is gonna lash themselves to the mast of this ship, the captain is a loser. There ain't no doubt how this is gonna end up, these pricks are gonna get in serious trouble. This is about a foreign attack on America and a counterintelligence investigation and a goddamn serious national security matter. These people are desperate fools, soon the hand of every patriot will be against them.

Folks just ain't that stupid, some are, but not enough. Who knows though, maybe Trump was the national IQ test and America failed...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I have a feeling that there might be something coming out from left field that might stun a few. I can't believe the GOP leadership is gonna lash themselves to the mast of this ship, the captain is a loser. There ain't no doubt how this is gonna end up, these pricks are gonna get in serious trouble. This is about a foreign attack on America and a counterintelligence investigation and a goddamn serious national security matter. These people are desperate fools, soon the hand of every patriot will be against them.
> 
> Folks just ain't that stupid, some are, but not enough. Who knows though, maybe Trump was the national IQ test and America failed...


you don't get it. republicans are not patriots. they hate freedom of religion unless its christianity. they want to repeal the 14th amendment and they want constitutional amendments to prevent same sex marriage and abortion. these morons don't really like the constitution, but they call themselves patriots. i call them fucking traitors


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you don't get it. republicans are not patriots. they hate freedom of religion unless its christianity. they want to repeal the 14th amendment and they want constitutional amendments to prevent same sex marriage and abortion. these morons don't really like the constitution, but they call themselves patriots. i call them fucking traitors


In the last 16 months there has been a decline of registered republicans by 6%, this fiasco is gonna whittle it down a few points more. There is no longer a 50/50 split in the country, it's more like 60/40 and might go to 70/30 for the midterms if this bullshit keeps up. People are gonna be pissed, you are!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In the last 16 months there has been a decline of registered republicans by 6%, this fiasco is gonna whittle it down a few points more. There is no longer a 50/50 split in the country, it's more like 60/40 and might go to 70/30 for the midterms if this bullshit keeps up. People are gonna be pissed, you are!



the republican party is going to need a new name after all of this shit.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is to the death for sure, the stakes have gone up and the GOP is going all in for Trump. They must be out of their fucking minds, all in for treason and Trump, the GOP and Putin need to sign a treaty of mutual support and make it formal.
> 
> I didn't think these cunts would roll over, but attacking the FBI and justice department crosses a line and their ain't no going back. Nothing in the history of the republic like this, it's something new. Trump clearly has the republican's pricks in his pocket, for now...


TYeah, well, no surprise if you were paying attention.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In the last 16 months there has been a decline of registered republicans by 6%, this fiasco is gonna whittle it down a few points more. There is no longer a 50/50 split in the country, it's more like 60/40 and might go to 70/30 for the midterms if this bullshit keeps up. People are gonna be pissed, you are!


You need to check your numbers. The gop was only about 25% of the electorate in 2016. The dems were closer to 30%, but not much more. The remainder were indies, or at least people who wouldn't commit for one reason or another.

Unfortunately a lot of indies vote with the gop. Always have.

But the real crime is gerrymandering, voter suppression, and vote tampering. Don't discount therm. In addition to treason and sedition, these are the tools of the gop majority and the death of democracy..


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You need to check your numbers. The gop was only about 25% of the electorate in 2016. The dems were closer to 30%, but not much more. The remainder were indies, or at least people who wouldn't commit for one reason or another.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of indies vote with the gop. Always have.
> 
> But the real crime is gerrymandering, voter suppression, and vote tampering. Don't discount therm. In addition to treason and sedition, these are the tools of the gop majority and the death of democracy..


As you say, gerrymandering and voter suppression are the larger effects that explain how a minority party continues to hold its grip on power. However as of 2014, Independents were about evenly split in their political leanings. 

_http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/07/05/5-facts-about-americas-political-independents/
*Independents outnumber either Democrats or Republicans. *A Pew Research Center analysis that examined partisan affiliation from 1992 to 2014 found that, in 2014, 39% of the public identified as independents, which was larger than the shares calling themselves Democrats (32%) or Republicans (23%).

*most independents express a partisan leaning*: In 2014, 17% of the public leaned toward the Democratic Party while 16% leaned toward the GOP; just 6% declined to lean toward a party. When the partisan leanings of independents were taken into account, 48% either identified as Democrats or leaned Democratic; 39% identified as Republicans or leaned Republican.
_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> TYeah, well, no surprise if you were paying attention.


Your country is in worse shape than I figured, high treason is not a good sign. That is usually enough to wipe a party out or cause a civil war, very serious business. Not too many people expected these assholes to go this far, they must be hiding something catastrophic. What could possibly be worth this? I can't see them being on the map after november, this kind of stunt would have wiped them out in most western countries. Maybe if they figure they are fucked anyway, burn down the house on the way out. A real buch of patriots ya got there.

Watergate never went smooth either, Nixon fought like Hell, but the congress contained honorable men then. Today the GOP went from victim of the Trump russia scandal to participant and is in the same league as Trump, traitors all. After this bullshit there will be no going back, they jumped into the cauldron of festering shit and are now covered and reeking. Imagine the effect of future bombshell public releases as Mueller makes his criminal cases. Maybe it's a show for the base, all in for the Donald, cause they know there's a shocker coming that will get them off the hook, "we tried". Quite the performance though.

Shocking when you consider a counterintelligence investigation concerning national security is at stake. Literal treason by the President no less, the "high crimes" and misdemeanors part of impeachment.

Like I said, Game of Thrones ain't got nothing on this shit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> TYeah, well, no surprise if you were paying attention.


All the pundits are blown away by this bullshit, I'm not alone in being shocked by these assholes. Remember the russian bots we're coordinating with the GOP on this one in real time. Yer making history here and breaking fresh ground.

BTW: Trump missed the deadline for implementing sanctions on the russians and is making excuses.

When the day of reckoning comes in november it will sweep these assholes away.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just what I see on the cable news and read online. The Trump crowd is panicking for a reason, they are even going after the FBI. Comey fired, McCabe intimidated and tried to fire, Wray threatened to resign, Mueller ordered fired, FBI field agents attacked, Rosenstein under attack by the Nunes memo, the list goes on. These are the actions of people on the loosing side of history! They are desperate, attacking the FBI is insane, they are gonna run against Mueller in the midterms if they keep this bullshit up and they are going to be destroyed in the process. They are just waiting for the chance to jump ship, in the meantime the cocksuckers are on a kamikaze mission.
> 
> Trump ain't God, in fact he's going to Hell real soon, he can already feel the heat and smell the brimstone. These pricks are running around like chickens with their heads cut off for a reason. He's guilty as Hell and everybody knows it, he is very worried, it's reflected in his actions.


*mccabe intimidation success confirmed.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your country is in worse shape than I figured, high treason is not a good sign. That is usually enough to wipe a party out or cause a civil war, very serious business. Not too many people expected these assholes to go this far, they must be hiding something catastrophic. What could possibly be worth this? I can't see them being on the map after november, this kind of stunt would have wiped them out in most western countries. Maybe if they figure they are fucked anyway, burn down the house on the way out. A real buch of patriots ya got there.
> 
> Watergate never went smooth either, Nixon fought like Hell, but the congress contained honorable men then. Today the GOP went from victim of the Trump russia scandal to participant and is in the same league as Trump, traitors all. After this bullshit there will be no going back, they jumped into the cauldron of festering shit and are now covered and reeking. Imagine the effect of future bombshell public releases as Mueller makes his criminal cases. Maybe it's a show for the base, all in for the Donald, cause they know there's a shocker coming that will get them off the hook, "we tried". Quite the performance though.
> 
> ...


i don't think you understand. these idiots have lost their fucking minds. 

it's like a cult....


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i don't think you understand. these idiots have lost their fucking minds.
> 
> it's like a cult....


I like to think of it as more of a "Vast Right Wing Conspiracy". Where have we heard of that phrase before? hmm.... 

Conspiracy fits it very well. The vast majority of the right wing pol's are motivated by mutual greed and thirst for power. Where else can a mid 60's fat white guy get a piece of hot college tail (male or female) and then have the public pay to hush it up when it goes bad?

There is also a subset on the right who are motivated by militant racism, militant religious beliefs, or just plain mental illness. 

None of them (RW) entered public service with the slightest intention of serving the public.

And to those asshats who say both parties do it; FUCK YOU. They don't. You have a monopoly of despicabllity on the right. Sure, a few on the left live in the real world and have failings, but they don't go in with them as their primary goal.

There is no equivalence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i don't think you understand. these idiots have lost their fucking minds.
> 
> it's like a cult....


A death cult, Donald Trump has taken the place of Jim Jones and they are all slurping down the suicide koolaid.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2018)

Well, I have to say I'm gobsmacked. Even I never thought trump would be this stupid. He may have just put the nail in his own political coffin on a charge of actual, chargeable, treason.

By announcing he would violate federal law and not impose sanctions on russia, he has closed the quid-pro-quo loop. Comey can prove that the russians offered help winning the lection in exchange for sanctions relief. He can prove the russians delivered that assistance. And now, he can prove trump provided sanctions relief.

For it to count as treason, we have to be under attack or at war with an enemy. That can also be proved, at least at the cyber and espionage levels.

But treason isn't something that muehler would ever be able to prosecute. He could lay it out for congress, who would do nothing about it of course (because too many of them are involved in the conspiracy). So it isn't a trump solution.

But a charge of treason would be a powerful thunderclap. But alas, even powerful storms pass. People forget. Some people anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

Two FBI agents walk up to Trump during the state of the Union and slap on a set of cuffs and place him under arrest on national TV. Mueller takes his place at the podium and explains the situation. Let's dance cocksuckers! Ya want a constitutional crises, ya got one.

For the above to happen, Paul and Mitch would need to have a "Come to Jesus" moment. Mueller would need to show up with a couple of sets of vice grips and squeeze their nuts until they cracked. This shit is clearly stranger than fiction already so why not...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, I have to say I'm gobsmacked. Even I never thought trump would be this stupid. He may have just put the nail in his own political coffin on a charge of actual, chargeable, treason.
> 
> By announcing he would violate federal law and not impose sanctions on russia, he has closed the quid-pro-quo loop. Comey can prove that the russians offered help winning the lection in exchange for sanctions relief. He can prove the russians delivered that assistance. And now, he can prove trump provided sanctions relief.
> 
> ...


It's up to congress to see that that the law is enforced by the president, they are not up to the job. Nothing will happen here, the law will go unenforced, add to the mountain of malfeasance. Useful to Mueller though and this whole thing is so fucking crazy that I wouldn't take treason off the table, as they keep saying, ya can't make this shit up.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Two FBI agents walk up to Trump during the state of the Union and slap on a set of cuffs and place him under arrest on national TV. Mueller takes his place at the podium and explains the situation. Let's dance cocksuckers! Ya want a constitutional crises, ya got one.


I still want some of what you are smoking.. 

A perp walk out the front doors of the wh will work for me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 30, 2018)

all that's missing now are powder wigs..


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> they want to repeal the 14th amendment


Actually they want to repeal every amendment afterr 11. But especially 13 through 19.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_amendments_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

If this shit keeps up I can see one Helluva summer coming up, a real 1968 moment. Dunno how a protest works when the mayor and cops are on the same side as the citizens. There will be some hot GOP town halls for sure, the word tratoir will be shouted more than once.

I wonder what the cold warrior vets think of all this shit, maybe some feel stabbed in the back. Not much point in watching the skies if the president is owned by the russians and is capable of any act of depravity to save his own skin. Treason at the top doesn't inspire those in the trenches, everybody knows this idiot would throw the lives of American service people under the bus to save his skin or increase his personal glory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I still want some of what you are smoking..
> 
> A perp walk out the front doors of the wh will work for me.


These guys are violating norms and engaging in unprecedented behavior, all of the experts are shocked. Nobody would have believed any of this shit was possible a couple of years ago, fuck last week for that matter. Nothing should surprise us either way in this sordid affair, they threw away the rule book, so we're winging it now.

I'm smoking quality OG KUSH in large quantities and it feels good! Helps me cope with the news. Harvest is about 3 weeks away. No matter how much I smoke, I can't get as far from reality as these GOP Donald fans. Retirement is fun!

Ya know when Donald dies they are gonna stuff the fucker and mount him in the Smithsonian!

Trumpasoreass


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A death cult, Donald Trump has taken the place of Jim Jones and they are all slurping down the suicide koolaid.


I can dream !!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

It appears that the republicans are talking of purges and cleansing the FBI, the GOP is backing Trump and the russians all out. Understand that this shit is not just a domestic US issue, but involves an adversarial foreign power who directly interfered in your elections on the side of Trump and the GOP. Your allies and friends have treaties, defence pacts, share intelligence and have financial, as well as personal ties.

What about the russian sanctions that Trump is not enforcing?
How about obstruction of justice by trump and now the GOP?
What about the ongoing russian attacks #release the memo, among others?
What about all the russian contacts?
What about a thousand other things?

Mueller has a shit load of evidence, it might be time for some show and tell. One thing I figure you can count on, Mueller is watching and is a pro with guts and independence. If he is fired, he won't go quietly if he thinks Trump is a traitor, I figure he's taken whatever action he can, including secret indictments etc. He can make Trump wear out the pardon pen, but I figure he's got another plan, he's a patriot and the stakes are enormous. He's also got a lot of smart help, Trump does not, legally speaking, I figure Trump and those around him are fucked. 

I don't know what game the republicans are playing here, but it won't end well for them and probably the country. They are not patriots, that's apparent, it must piss tens of millions of Americans off who are either independents or lean republican. Getting in bed with the Russians is too much for many, it's not something a lot of people are prepared to overlook. The base will shrink over this bullshit, independents will fall away and the legal, national security, defense and justice communities will aline with the democrats.

This ain't over, it's just getting going, I'm sure Mueller knows why these guys are taking a torch to the constitution and making fools of themselves.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It appears that the republicans are talking of purges and cleansing the FBI, the GOP is backing Trump and the russians all out. Understand that this shit is not just a domestic US issue but involves an adversarial foreign power who directly interfered in you elections on the side of Trump and the GOP.
> 
> What about the russian sanctions that Trump is not enforcing?
> How about obstruction of justice by trump and now the GOP?
> ...



the problem with you post is it is logical.

logic does not apply here. i know ZERO repubs that have changed their mind about him and i am surrounded by the morons where i live.

i think we might see violence in the streets before this year is up.

mueller has got to understand the country is falling apart while he investigates. these fuckers should be working 24/7 to finish this investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the problem with you post is it is logical.
> 
> logic does not apply here. i know ZERO repubs that have changed their mind about him and i am surrounded by the morons where i live.
> 
> ...


A sizable majority of people feel like you do about this situation, anybody with a brain who gives a fuck about their country is angry and concerned. Just watch TV, it's not just the journalists, pundits and other talking heads, you have plenty of company and strength in numbers and those numbers grow daily. Right now in a generic ballot the GOP is fucked, the house is gone by a large majority and the senate is at risk, there are 33 seats up for grabs in the senate this time and though most are democrat, ya can't gerrymander a whole fucking state. There's gonna be lot's of shit happening this spring and summer that should put a nail in the coffin of the fuckers. They are like zombies, the living dead, they can do some damage, but their long term prospects are bleak.

I figure they might be trying to retain control of the party after the midterms, what a crop of losers they will have crawling out of the primaries after they lose in 2018. If Trump is around then the GOP is done and so is the country, it will be a circus beyond belief, shit it already is!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> foolaid.


Fify. 

I'd say it is probably banana flavor for the banana republicans.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2018)

Here is an interesting clip from lawrence odonnels show discussing impeachment. The first part is about nixon's impeachment vote in the house committee that drafted the articles. It points out that a majority of the republicans on the committee voted against approving them. That points out that nixon never would have been impeached if the republicans held the house......

The rest talks about how trump could still be impeached.

http://media.crooksandliars.com/2018/01/38220.mp4_high.mp4


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

I guess that's what makes this stuff morbidly fascinating is the suspense, nobody knows how this shit is gonna turn out and everybody got skin in the game. I figure the big longer term picture is clear, but getting from here to there might be interesting and involve a bit of fighting. Right now it seems that Trump and the GOP are a solid block and holding all the cards, but already over 35 republican house members and nine committee chairs aren't running in 2018 and we're still 8 months out from the midterms. Most of these people are walking away because they know they are fucked in november, but a few are disgusted with the GOP.

If Trump is still president in November and the democrats win by a landslide, I hope he's stupid enough to try a power grab and go for dictator, it's his only chance to stay out of jail. Marshall law and the president won't accept the fake election results, anybody here think Trump would not try? He is stupid enough, but nobody would obey him, cause it would be a ticket to jail.

If you don't have an election landslide in november, well I guess natural selection works for countries, as well as individuals...


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right now it seems that Trump and the GOP are a solid block and holding all the cards, but already over 35 republican house members and nine committee chairs aren't running in 2018 and we're still 8 months out from the midterms. Most of these people are walking away because they know they are fucked in november, but a few are disgusted with the GOP.


The palmer report has a different take on it. He is predicting that the GOP is caught up whole hog in russia dirty money and many of its officials are involved in the conspiracy to rig the election.

http://www.palmerreport.com/politics/quitting-republican-congress/7648/

Well, that's his take anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The palmer report has a different take on it. He is predicting that the GOP is caught up whole hog in russia dirty money and many of its officials are involved in the conspiracy to rig the election.
> 
> http://www.palmerreport.com/politics/quitting-republican-congress/7648/
> 
> Well, that's his take anyway.


Sounds about right, if he's right there are limits to what they will do, lines they won't cross. There is a point where they are gonna publicly fold, all a show for the base so the current leadership can have some future power in the party. When the republicans lose bigly (a Donaldism) in the midterms you can imagine the next crop of primary candidates the current base will throw up, now imagine if the current leadership was seen to help bring Donald down? They are gonna have to impeach him, what is coming out will leave no choice, the base will flip out on them, political parties can go to Hell, look at what's gonna happen to these pricks.

I dunno if not running again will protect some of these fuckers from the FBI next year. The democrats won't lift a finger to protect them and nobody will need to encourage the FBI or the lifers in the justice department to go after these pricks hammer and tongs in hand. Donald will be in jail and president Pence might be fighting impeachment and jail too, so he might not help them much either. If they are in bed with the russians they should worry, the old rules don't apply here, they threw the rule book in the ditch. When the country gets back on it's feet and has a chance to have a real close look at this mess, things could get even worse for some people.

This business is gonna go on for years with hearings and commissions etc and so it should. This is the proper role for such things, no benghazi here, truth, not bullshit will be the result. Look at what happened to California when they got rid of the republicans, they went from "ungovernable" a few years back to top of the fucking world today. Its possible for America too, now's your chance to do what California did, this might really be an opportunity...

Sometimes it's useful to take a longer view.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sounds about right, if he's right there are limits to what they will do, lines they won't cross. There is a point where they are gonna publicly fold, all a show for the base so the current leadership can have some future power in the party. When the republicans lose bigly (a Donaldism) in the midterms you can imagine the next crop of primary candidates the current base will throw up, now imagine if the current leadership was seen to help bring Donald down? They are gonna have to impeach him, what is coming out will leave no choice, the base will flip out on them, political parties can go to Hell, look at what's gonna happen to these pricks.
> 
> I dunno if not running again will protect some of these fuckers from the FBI next year. The democrats won't lift a finger to protect them and nobody will need to encourage the FBI or the lifers in the justice department to go after these pricks hammer and tongs in hand. Donald will be in jail and president Pence might be fighting impeachment and jail too, so he might not help them much either. If they are in bed with the russians they should worry, the old rules don't apply here, they threw the rule book in the ditch. When the country gets back on it's feet and has a chance to have a real close look at this mess, things could get even worse for some people.
> 
> ...



Well, just remember that while that site is fun to read, it is very definitely in the fever swamp. But if you WANT to believe that trump is toast and we are just waiting for him to finally hit a jail cell, read away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

If the republican congress does do Donald, there won't be much time involved from the house vote to the guilty verdict, the skids will be greased. Remember soon 40 GOP members won't be running again in the house, only 25 are required to impeach, then it's off to the senate for the trial. Here is where the fun begins and Mueller makes his case and presents his evidence, here is where the shock and awe comes in. They need 18 GOP votes and if the case is good enough, they might squeeze them out of safe seats, just enough to get the job done with the minimum amount of damage.

I don't figure the GOP got in bed with the russians, only Donald and those he holds hostage around him are stupid enough for that. I figure the GOP leadership knew, but did nothing and impeded those who tried to do something, they knowingly supported a traitor. It's Donald's special talent, cover in slime whoever he gets close to, corrupting and fucking up all that he touches. If the GOP can go bankrupt, they will before Donald is done, he's broke fucking near everything else he's touched, let's hope he keeps it up with the GOP. The only reason he won't break America is that he doesn't have total power over it, close though.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the republican congress does do Donald, there won't be much time involved from the house vote to the guilty verdict, the skids will be greased. Remember soon 40 GOP members won't be running again in the house, only 25 are required to impeach, then it's off to the senate for the trial. Here is where the fun begins and Mueller makes his case and presents his evidence, here is where the shock and awe comes in. They need 18 GOP votes and if the case is good enough, they might squeeze them out of safe seats, just enough to get the job done with the minimum amount of damage.
> 
> I don't figure the GOP got in bed with the russians, only Donald and those he holds hostage around him are stupid enough for that. I figure the GOP leadership knew, but did nothing and impeded those who tried to do something, they knowingly supported a traitor. It's Donald's special talent, cover in slime whoever he gets close to, corrupting and fucking up all that he touches. If the GOP can go bankrupt, they will before Donald is done, he's broke fucking near everything else he's touched, let's hope he keeps it up with the GOP. The only reason he won't break America is that he doesn't have total power over it, close though.


well, we already know that millions in russian money DID make into gop coffers. And there undoubtedly a lot we don't know about since the money is dark and the donors don't need to be disclosed.

But a lot of data from the gop was likely funneled to russia so they could better target their bot traffic. Was there a connection? Rence was the gop chairman before joining trumps team. 

There is certainly smoke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

greg nr said:


> well, we already know that millions in russian money DID make into gop coffers. And there undoubtedly a lot we don't know about since the money is dark and the donors don't need to be disclosed.
> 
> But a lot of data from the gop was likely funneled to russia so they could better target their bot traffic. Was there a connection? Rence was the gop chairman before joining trumps team.
> 
> There is certainly smoke.


All of this shit will be known, trust me as Donald would say , this whole affair will be investigated and not too many stones are gonna be left unturned. Trump and the republicans have made this a fight to the death, not just with the democrats, but with the FBI and national security community. When the Dems control the committees their base (guys like you) are gonna demand the most rigorous and detailed investigations imaginable. Vlad and the russian oligarchs will have a truly awesome reckoning, that's one your allies will be eager to participate in. I figure we're just gonna steal their money out of the places they are hiding it, they check their accounts in the Caymans or Switzerland one day and it's empty, clean em out. That would be my plan, though I'm sure someone has something nasty in mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

*Clapper: Looks like obstruction of justice to me*




Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper says to a layman, President Donald Trump asking Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein if he was "on his team" looks like obstruction of justice.
Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein visited the White House in December seeking President Donald Trump's help. The top Justice Department official in the Russia investigation wanted Trump's support in fighting off document demands from House Intelligence Chairman Devin Nunes.
But the President had other priorities ahead of a key appearance by Rosenstein on the Hill, according to sources familiar with the meeting. Trump wanted to know where the special counsel's Russia investigation was heading. And he wanted to know whether Rosenstein was "on my team."

So he tried to influence Rosenstein too, how obvious do you have to be. The republicans are nuts to get too far into Trump's corner, he has fucked over others in the past...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

*Train carrying GOP lawmakers hits a truck*




They hit a garbage truck, the next GOP train wreck will hit a truck load of bullshit driven by Trump and the wreck will be much bigger.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

i have no faith in the GOP to do the right thing. they are traitors and pussies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have no faith in the GOP to do the right thing. they are traitors and pussies.


They are like all rats, they will jump a sinking ship the first chance they get. Wait for the leaks and indictments, Mueller is gonna play Trump like a fish, Trump will freak out and do something that will force the situation to a head. Mueller wants all of them and Trump out of office before he charges Kush or Jr., it's hard to pardon someone who isn't charged with a crime, yet. Like I said there are probably secret indictments already to go and lot's of deals and plea bargains to cut in coming days.

Mueller probably has Jeff Session's nuts in a vice and is squeezing real hard to protect the FBI, his baby. Jeff doesn't wanna spend his golden years as the sex slave of a large black man and I'm pretty sure Mueller might have told him that in person, just to make the right impression!

Yep, Trump got one nut and Mueller got the other and ole Jeff he's a howl'n... Don't think he'll have much time for his pet war on pot. No tears shed around here for Jeff.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are like all rats, they will jump a sinking ship the first chance they get. Wait for the leaks and indictments, Mueller is gonna play Trump like a fish, Trump will freak out and do something that will force the situation to a head. Mueller wants all of them and Trump out of office before he charges Kush or Jr., it's hard to pardon someone who isn't charged with a crime, yet. Like I said there are probably secret indictments already to go and lot's of deals and plea bargains to cut in coming days.
> 
> Mueller probably has Jeff Session.s nuts in a vice and is squeezing real hard to protect the FBI, his baby. Jeff doesn't wanna spend his golden years as the sex slave of a large black man and I'm pretty sure Mueller might have told him that in person, just to make the right impression!


some think the shit will not hit the fan until after the elections in november when mueller can see what he is dealing with in congress.

trump will fire him by then


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> some think the shit will not hit the fan until after the elections in november when mueller can see what he is dealing with in congress.
> 
> trump will fire him by then


Trump already fired Mueller a month after he was appointed,nobody would carry out the order, that makes it much harder to fire him now. They are going after Deputy AG Rosenstein with this Nunes Memo bullshit, trying to force Mueller's hand early. They probably don't know how bad it's gonna be, but they are fearing the worst and wanna see what he's got in his hand. I figure his ace is Jeff Sessions, who he has firmly by the balls for perjury, a jail time crime. Jeff is gonna be the star witness at the senate impeachment trial of Donald Trump and is gonna shock the GOP by knifing Trump on national TV, just like they dun to that thar Ceaser feller... Let's see, march 15th is on a thursday this year...

Maybe we will hear "et tu Brute", or more likely it's modern equivalent, "You too Jeffery", though with Trump it might come out "You dirty rat! stool pigeon! IT'S NOT FAIR!".

Shakespeare would love this shit, meat and potatoes for great writers.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump already fired Mueller a month after he was appointed,nobody would carry out the order, that makes it much harder to fire him now. They are going after Deputy AG Rosenstein with this Nunes Memo bullshit, trying to force Mueller's hand early. They probably don't know how bad it's gonna be, but they are fearing the worst and wanna see what he's got in his hand. I figure his ace is Jeff Sessions, who he has firmly by the balls for perjury, a jail time crime. Jeff is gonna be the star witness at the senate impeachment trial of Donald Trump and is gonna shock the GOP by knifing Trump on national TV, just like they dun to that thar Ceaser feller... Let's see, march 15th is on a thursday this year...


i agree that sessions may have trump by the balls and if so, he also has kushner and junior.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i agree that sessions may have trump by the balls and if so, he also has kushner and junior.


Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, bye Jeff, he might get out of jail but he'll be done as AG. Treason shouldn't stop him from getting his old senate seat back, though if he's convicted of a crime in Alabama, he might not get the chance. They disenfranchise felons there, it's only meant for brown folks, be a pity if Jeff was caught up in it too...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, bye Jeff, he might get out of jail but he'll be done as AG. Treason shouldn't stop him from getting his old senate seat back, though if he's convicted of a crime in Alabama, he might not get the chance. They disenfranchise felons there, it's only meant for brown folks, be a pity if Jeff was caught up in it too...


it's alabama dude. they'll pass a special law for Beauregard if they need too. remember, these are the same rednecks that put roy moore back on top of the state supreme court and the federal govt removed him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it's alabama dude. they'll pass a special law for Beauregard if they need too. remember, these are the same rednecks that put roy moore back on top of the state supreme court and the federal govt removed him.


That's why treason wouldn't be an issue for them, thought there is the issue of the law, hoisted by their own petard, I think we would say. I imagine re enfranchising all those brown folk wouldn't go over too big in ole Alabama, hard to slip just Jeff through, dunno if Pence will pardon anybody when this shit hits the fan, he might be on thin ice too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why treason wouldn't be an issue for them, thought there is the issue of the law, hoisted by their own petard, I think we would say. I imagine re enfranchising all those brown folk wouldn't go over too big in ole Alabama, hard to slip just Jeff through, dunno if Pence will pardon anybody when this shit hits the fan, he might be on thin ice too.


he's complicit too, no doubt


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> he's complicit too, no doubt


Just looking at the news, lot's more obstruction of justice stuff coming out tonight, how obvious do you have to be.
I think the FBI and justice might act out of self defense, might be time for a little squeeze of Jeff's nuts. Time to put it on the line Jeff, your get out of jail card awaits... Getting fired by Trump will help keep you out of the slammer, so will your impeachment testimony.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just looking at the news, lot's more obstruction of stuff coming out tonight, how obvious do you have to be.
> I think the FBI and justice might act out of self defense, might be time for a little squeeze of Jeff's nuts. Time to put it on the line Jeff, your get out of jail card awaits... Getting fired by Trump will help keep you out of the slammer, so will your impeachment testimony.


FBI's Wray put out a statement today, saying the release would be damaging to the country. republitards don't care. they are on the side of russians.


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> though if he's convicted of a crime in Alabama, he might not get the chance.


Convictions, even felonies, are not a dq for holding national office. The senate specifically is the sole judge of who they will seat. Since it's a federal constitutional election, states can't put any criteria on who runs. Sure, they can set process requirments to be on the ballot, but they can't say felons can't run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> FBI's Wray put out a statement today, saying the release would be damaging to the country. republitards don't care. they are on the side of russians.


The pace of events is speeding up, things are headed for a critical point soon. Look for lot's of fresh shit!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Convictions, even felonies, are not a dq for holding national office. The senate specifically is the sole judge of who they will seat. Since it's a federal constitutional election, states can't put any criteria on who runs. Sure, they can set process requirments to be on the ballot, but they can't say felons can't run.


I bow to your expertise, can't blame a guy for hoping though...


----------



## greg nr (Jan 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> FBI's Wray put out a statement today, saying the release would be damaging to the country. republitards don't care. they are on the side of russians.


Actually, they used the term "grave", which is a special term in intelligence circles. It represents the highestr level of damage to the interests of the united states.

It is not a term that is used lightly. It is highly reserved for the-worst-impact imageinable.

And that is where they are.

An example. Someone leaks that person a was heard saying x with person b. Doesn't seem bad. Until you realize that the only possible way the guvies could know that is that they can break skype encryption. Because your enemies are person b and they know what they used to protect thir comms on their end. woops. Now you get zero intelligence using that mechanism. Oh, and suddenly 5 people administering the russian end of that network suddenly die in suspicious accidents.

get it? that's a grave impact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Actually, they used the term "grave", which is a special term in intelligence circles. It represents the highestr level of damage to the interests of the united states.
> 
> It is not a term that is used lightly. It is highly reserved for the-worst-impact imageinable.
> 
> And that is where they are.


Going after the FBI and justice department over the russian investigation will destroy the GOP, it can't look anything but very bad. These people are going mad for a reason and there's method to their to their madness, but I think they are so far gone, that nothing is gonna make a difference this fall. 

Maybe Rosenstein will figure he has nothing to lose and order indictments for a bunch of them, why not, if they are gonna fire ya anyway. Fuck em, go down swinging and smiling, a happy warrior on the right side of history.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

its just been reported the Hope Hicks allegedly said Trump Jr's russia meeting emails "Will Never Get Out"

Obstruction. so sad for trump, another mueller witness who will save her own ass...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

oops, i might have misunderstood. hope might be in trouble for suggesting this...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

guess this came from mark carallos people. was just reading about his in wolff's book today. he quit at that time due to what he viewed as obstruction of justice.

hope hicks lawyer is denying.

looks like she gets some prison time to.

that's what happens when you get close to trump

he fucks you in the ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2018)

Trump must be freaking over the news tonight, he will be browbeating Hope Hicks to lie her head off. Corallo might even get a call from Trump telling him to dummy up, Trump is stupid and arrogant enough to try. 

This whole business is starting to unravel in public, before it even hits court. Trump might be coming apart at the seems soon, the rat is getting cornered and might strike out. The pace of events quickens.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump must be freaking over the news tonight, he will be browbeating Hope Hicks to lie her head off. Corallo might even get a call from Trump telling him to dummy up, Trump is stupid and arrogant enough to try.
> 
> This whole business is starting to unravel in public, before it even hits court. Trump might be coming apart at the seems soon, the rat is getting cornered and might strike out. The pace of events quickens.


I hope he doesn't start a new war. 
He struck out with N. Korea and now he's provoking Iran. 

When he does finally have to defend his actions in court, Trump will probably claim insanity from dementia/Alzheimer's.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

*Schiff accuses Nunes of altering memo before sending to White House*

https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/31/politics/house-intelligence-transcript/index.html

nunes needs to go to fucking prison. sorry ass traitor.

what's the donalds asshole smell like nunes?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> *Schiff accuses Nunes of altering memo before sending to White House*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/31/politics/house-intelligence-transcript/index.html
> 
> ...


Nunes works for Paul Ryan, him too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

I wonder if the FBI director will resign over this bullshit...

The GOP is crazy if they think they can go all out for Donald until november.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nunes works for Paul Ryan, him too


absolutely, ryan is complicit and allowing this

i don't know the legalities, but if nunes can break house rules, so can schiff. schiff just needs to release the rest of the facts (dems memo) to the public. fuck the republicans. traitors


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if the FBI director will resign over this bullshit...



good question. where does this shit stop?

everything trump touches turns to shit, then dies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

More and more thoughts are turning to november and if this situation persists, the GOP is fucked even more. Maybe they figured they hit rock bottom and like Trump only the base matters, they've already lost everybody with a brain, so why not. Burn down the country and try to keep out of jail, this kinda sounds like a Mitch Mcconnell sleazy move, I wouldn't doubt he's the brains behind this crap. Other than retaining control of the base after november, I don't see what the end game is for these losers. Imagine, spooks, the FBI, the military, democrats and a motley crew of potheads and minorities are going to bat for the country and constitution. The flag waving, Jesus freak republicans who are lead by the next thing to the Devil himself are in bed with the russians and are not just ok with treason, but are actively supporting it.

This situation was brought to you by Rupert Murdoch and FOX news who for years created and cultivated an alternative universe of fact and spin. The base is driving this situation and really forcing the GOP leadership to go radical and they were created and are whipped up by right wing alternative media. Any solution to the problems the country faces must include a good hard look at this part of the situation, cable TV is fading away, but the internet and russians are the next challenge. Murdock has fucked over America for a profit and divided the country between the "fake media" and fox and other propaganda outlets. If your looking for the root cause of the current situation, look no further.

News serves the user, propaganda serves those who create it.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More and more thoughts are turning to november and if this situation persists, the GOP is fucked even more. Maybe they figured they hit rock bottom and like Trump only the base matters, they've already lost everybody with a brain, so why not. Burn down the country and try to keep out of jail, this kinda sounds like a Mitch Mcconnell sleazy move, I wouldn't doubt he's the brains behind this crap. Other than retaining control of the base after november, I don't see what the end game is for these losers. Imagine, spooks, the FBI, the military, democrats and a motley crew of potheads and minorities are going to bat for the country and constitution. The flag waving, Jesus freak republicans who are lead by the next thing to the Devil himself are in bed with the russians and are not just ok with treason, but are actively supporting it.
> 
> This situation was brought to you by Rupert Murdoch and FOX news who for years created and cultivated an alternative universe of fact and spin. The base is driving this situation and really forcing the GOP leadership to go radical and they were created and are whipped up by right wing alternative media. Any solution to the problems the country faces must include a good hard look at this part of the situation, cable TV is fading away, but the internet and russians are the next challenge. Murdock has fucked over America for a profit and divided the country between the "fake media" and fox and other propaganda outlets. If your looking for the root cause of the current situation, look no further.
> 
> News serves the user, propaganda serves those who create it.


Actually there are some indicators to say things may be swinging back, that coalition indies may be back with the gop.

6 months is an eternity, and don't assume the gop base will abandon them. They won't. These people hate anyone who isn't them and their minds are closed.

Dark money pac's are collecting hundreds of millions of dollars from everyone from russian billionaires to the koch brothers.

Voter suppression is still being expanded. Gerrymandering is being kept strong at scotus.

Fox entertainment, infowars, brietbart, and other like sites haven't gone anywhere. The russian bots are as active as ever. Twitter and facebook are as porous as ever. The wall street journal and the new york times are still fanboyz.

Just trying to find news that doesn't make you pound the table is very hard; and that isn't because the facts are against us. It's because the whurlitzer is drowning out every reasonable thought.

Don't mistake the blue water in your toilet for a blue wave. It isn't over yet, but it isn't ours to take for granted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Actually there are some indicators to say things may be swinging back, that coalition indies may be back with the gop.
> 
> 6 months is an eternity, and don't assume the gop base will abandon them. They won't. These people hate anyone who isn't them and their minds are closed.
> 
> ...


The GOP chairs aren't running for a reason and there are lot's of incumbents that are not running either. They do their own polling and if they don't have confidence in reelection, something is making them give up on plum committee chair jobs. The news is only gonna be bad for Trump and the GOP from here on out. They know something catastrophic is coming out and are trying to get ahead of it and provide Trump with the excuse to fire Rosenstein. This is a national security issue and they threw away the rulebook for Trump, some are risking jail at some future point, all of this stuff is gonna come out.

I still think Trump is gone in march. He will leave the GOP holding the bag and fucked over, just like his investors, bankers and employees. The best predictor of future performance is past actions, everything this guy touches dies, the GOP ain't gonna be any different. Longer term, the only real question is how big the mess will be and how many will end up in jail. A lot of assholes are gonna go down with Donald, the FBI has a hardon for these jerks that a cat couldn't scratch. They better make sure they are not breaking any laws, cause they broke the rules and are fair game, the dems won't have to lift a finger either.

This fight is turning life or death, Trump or America, the rule of Donald or the rule of law, choose. The reason it's getting so extreme is that Donald knows that he's guilty of treason and a bunch of other things to numerous to count. It really is life and death for him and increasingly others too.

There might not be blue water in the toilet after the next election, but there will be red water, as a lot of GOP people will be bleeding from the ass, they are getting an epic screwing, or your country is done. Ya can't be that stupid and survive, it's against a law of nature, natural selection I believe it's called. Too bad they don't teach evolution much down south of the border, too dumb to live is a universal concept though. Apparently by voting with their feet, a lot of republicans don't think their country is stupid enough to elect them.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP chairs aren't running for a reason and there are lot's of incumbents that are not running either. They do their own polling and if they don't have confidence in reelection, something is making them give up on plum committee chair jobs. The news is only gonna be bad for Trump and the GOP from here on out. They know something catastrophic is coming out and are trying to get ahead of it and provide Trump with the excuse to fire Rosenstein. This is a national security issue and they threw away the rulebook for Trump, some are risking jail at some future point, all of this stuff is gonna come out.
> 
> I still think Trump is gone in march. He will leave the GOP holding the bag and fucked over, just like his investors, bankers and employees. The best predictor of future performance is past actions, everything this guy touches dies, the GOP ain't gonna be any different. Longer term, the only real question is how big the mess will be and how many will end up in jail. A lot of assholes are gonna go down with Donald, the FBI has a hardon for these jerks that a cat couldn't scratch. They better make sure they are not breaking any laws, cause they broke the rules and are fair game, the dems won't have to lift a finger either.
> 
> ...


In a fair fight, you would be correct. But this is a dirty war. One side doesn't intend to take prisoners. The end will justify the means. We have to fight this accordingly. But most importantly, people need to stick together and not get distracted by internecine politics in our own party.

We are already seeing fights break out over dreamers. At some point we will be fighting over blm and a half dozen other special interest positions. These splits will be worsened by russian bot activity and the press, which will grow bored of russia in time. Then we will have one wing actively primarying another wing, and losing seats.

You can say we only need 2 seats to take back the senate; but we need to win 12 elections. 10 dems are up for re-election and at least 3 of those are vulnerable. It doesn't take a lot of pushing to move the polls a couple of points when you have unlimited funds, no need to follow laws, and foreign and domestic helpers.

While the house would be nice, the senate is the more important house if you can only have 1. The senate controls appointments. And don't forget, they will prosecute any impeachment so if we win the house without the senate you could bet there will be a no fact prosecution resulting in a nothing burger result along party lines.

2018 isn't going to be a cakewalk. It is going to be an ugly, no hold barred, exercise in asymmetric warfare. Don't rely on "people" to do the right thing. They never do. Turnout is the best defense, but they have countermeasures.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

I agree with most of what you are saying, but don't underestimate the reaction to Trump and Russia among people who usually lean republican. It's about the only issue that could separate them from the GOP, those folks are concerned and paying attention. If ya grew up with the cold war, it's a tough thing to shake, who else has got thousands of nuclear tipped missiles pointed at you? This business is gonna gut the GOP and change the identity of the party for a long time. Figure there are any FBI people left in the party after this bullshit plays out?

The GOP is losing the national security, defense and justice communities because of the russia business. Lot's of unlikely groups are forming alliances, potheads and the FBI for instance! Politics makes strange bedfellows indeed.

I wonder if the FBI director is gonna resign? Wouldn't make a difference if he did though, nothing matters. If I were him I'd make Trump fire me by speaking out, he should not resign, make a fight out of it if yer gonna go anyway. It should be as messy as possible and Wray should say some shocking things on his way out the door. Make Trump flip out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> good question. where does this shit stop?
> 
> everything trump touches turns to shit, then dies


Poor Melania...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Depending on how this stuff pans out, if Trump is still around, maybe the next 420 protest should be in support of the FBI! Yep support the FBI signs at 420 smoke ins and protests across the country in April. That should get some media attention!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Poor Melania...


She is like the GOP, she chose to climb into bed with the pig, she touches shit and the GOP smells of it.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She is like the GOP, she chose to climb into bed with the pig, she touches shit and the GOP smells of it.


There are dozens of country songs about a pretty poor little country girl meeting a rich man and ending up in ashes......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> There are dozens of country songs about a pretty poor little country girl meeting a rich man and ending up in ashes......


Take Hope, Mueller has and Donald might pardon her...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Take Hope, Mueller has and Donald might pardon her...


hope is fucked. per the wolff book, which i have almost completed, bannon has considered her legally fucked for a while. told her a long time ago to get an attorney.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hope is fucked. per the wolff book, which i have almost completed, bannon has considered her legally fucked for a while. told her a long time ago to get an attorney.


Trump probably has fever dreams about hope in prison rape scenes. He isn't going to lif a finger to help her or anyone else except himself. He probably won't even save ivanka if it means he has to pay for it somehow.

"That's too bad". It's the line he uses all the time. boo-hoo hope. You are on your own in a dangerous world.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Trump probably has fever dreams about hope in prison rape scenes. He isn't going to lif a finger to help her or anyone else except himself. He probably won't even save ivanka if it means he has to pay for it somehow.
> 
> "That's too bad". It's the line he uses all the time. boo-hoo hope. You are on your own in a dangerous world.


mueller needs to get trump first, so he can't pardon. that would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Trump probably has fever dreams about hope in prison rape scenes. He isn't going to lif a finger to help her or anyone else except himself. He probably won't even save ivanka if it means he has to pay for it somehow.
> 
> "That's too bad". It's the line he uses all the time. boo-hoo hope. You are on your own in a dangerous world.


Abandon all Hope ye who enter here! Trump abandons Hope! Could be a headline. Hope he Pardons her, would be another slogan. Or perhaps, Trump destroys Hope.

She is from a wealthy family and doesn't need the job, she must be brainwashed or stupid, perhaps both.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Abandon all Hope ye who enter here! Trump abandons Hope! Could be a headline. Hope he Pardons her, would be another slogan. Or perhaps, Trump destroys Hope.
> 
> She is from a wealthy family and doesn't need the job, she must be brainwashed or stupid, perhaps both.


the book mentions her family and their concerns about her legal liabilities. she's a dumb bitch.

personally, i would love to see anyone that worked with trump have their career blackballed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> mueller needs to get trump first, so he can't pardon. that would be the icing on the cake.


The way I understand it, accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt and she can't plead the 5th during testimony, so it's even more dangerous for Trump. Dunno why she is still working in the WH, Trump must be browbeating her constantly, she needs to resign. She might just be the key that unlocks this bullshit theater.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hope is fucked. per the wolff book, which i have almost completed, bannon has considered her legally fucked for a while. told her a long time ago to get an attorney.


She is gonna be road kill, if she talks her head off, Mueller might go easy, she is more naive than malicious. Charmed by and in the thrall of a snake, Trump won't want to let her get too far away from him, lest he lose control over her. He will resist her resignation, use her to the end before disposal, I figure her parents are freaking out about now.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The way I understand it, accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt and she can't plead the 5th during testimony, so it's even more dangerous for Trump. Dunno why she is still working in the WH, Trump must be browbeating her constantly, she needs to resign. She might just be the key that unlocks this bullshit theater.


First off, it seems to be the prevailing opinion within the doj that you cant indict a sitting president. Sure, there are other opinions but only the doj's matters.

So put that fever dteam aside. He will likely be unindicted, but still be named a co-conspirator. It doesnt mean he couldnt be indicted after he leaves office, but that as we saw with nixon may still not happen.

But for a pardon, you dont have to give up your constitutio al rights just because you took one. You can still claim the 5th. In fact, its probably a good idea.

But what you will likely see in the next week is trump firing rosenstein, or sessions, and replacing them with a puppet. End of investigation.

Done. All evidence will be sealed and only the president could clear it.

Over. All except for the whining in congress. But nothing meaningful.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First off, it seems to be the prevailing opinion within the doj that you cant indict a sitting president. Sure, there are other opinions but only the doj's matters.
> 
> So put that fever dteam aside. He will likely be unindicted, but still be named a co-conspirator. It doesnt mean he couldnt be indicted after he leaves office, but that as we saw with nixon may still not happen.
> 
> ...



there will be riots in the streets


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there will be riots in the streets


Thats what they are hoping for.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Thats what they are hoping for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First off, it seems to be the prevailing opinion within the doj that you cant indict a sitting president. Sure, there are other opinions but only the doj's matters.
> 
> So put that fever dteam aside. He will likely be unindicted, but still be named a co-conspirator. It doesnt mean he couldnt be indicted after he leaves office, but that as we saw with nixon may still not happen.
> 
> ...


Shit Greg, yer a pessimist! If half of what you say is true then Trump shouldn't be worried at all!

I'm pretty sure about the 5th amendment, heard it from enough lawyers who are experts in that area of the law.

As for indictments against Trump, Mueller has Jeff Sessions by the balls and they might just throw the dice and toss it to the supremes, they watch the news too.

The open cases and all the ones that will be filed before Mueller is fired will be very awkward too! Mueller can also sue for his job and get a court order to keep it until a hearing. He will take Jeff Sessions with him if Rosenstein is fired, Jeff will have to howl for Mueller or howl for his cellmate, Trump will have to fire Sessions as well. Then there's the question of confirming a replacement and finding someone stupid enough to fire Mueller. Any volunteers for jail? Maybe Paul Ryan will take the job of AG to replace Sessions, or Nunes perhaps...

I ain't ready to roll over for these cocksuckers and neither are most Americans, there's lot's that can be done and will be done. The GOP is in for one Helluva ride to extinction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Like I said before, Mueller has one of Jeff's nuts and Trump has the other, both are tugging hard in opposite directions!
Howl Jeff, Howl!  At least the war on pot is done with, so there's that silver lining too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Thats what they are hoping for.


Hard to riot with the mayor and cops on your side, I think they are called peaceful protests and ya get huge turnouts too. No need to riot, yer not there yet, not by a long shot, the closer to november ya get the more worried the GOP is gonna get. If Trump is still president in november the GOP is done bigly and so is Trump. Don't underestimate the electrifying effect that a "real and present danger" can have on the electorate, a majority of folks are very worried about Trump's competence and fitness for office. A lot more will be known about Russia and Trump by then too and it will also strip away GOP support. 

I don't think anybody could have done a number on the GOP like Trump, by the time he's done dragging them through shit their "brand" won't be worth shit. If anybody can break them Donald will, he has near total power over the GOP now, let's see what happens to them...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First off, it seems to be the prevailing opinion within the doj that you cant indict a sitting president. Sure, there are other opinions but only the doj's matters.
> 
> So put that fever dteam aside. He will likely be unindicted, but still be named a co-conspirator. It doesnt mean he couldnt be indicted after he leaves office, but that as we saw with nixon may still not happen.
> 
> ...


I don't think we know what Mueller has uncovered. We can speculate and I'm not saying your scenario is unlikely, I'm just saying that we don't know.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think we know what Mueller has uncovered. We can speculate and I'm not saying your scenario is unlikely, I'm just saying that we don't know.


for example, corallo is just sharing the bit about hope hicks and the jr emails. did mueller already know this?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

it was just announced mueller told flynns judge he needs to delay sentencing another 90 days

in otherwords, flynn is still spilling the beans


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it was just announced mueller told flynns judge he needs to delay sentencing another 90 days
> 
> in otherwords, flynn is still spilling the beans


Likely a new target. Someone they didn't expect to focus on. Nunes and Gowdy were on the transition team. Flynn was keeping them in the loop. Nunes has just tried to derail the fbi. Connect the dots.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Likely a new target. Someone they didn't expect to focus on. Nunes and Gowdy were on the transition team. Flynn was keeping them in the loop. Nunes has just tried to derail the fbi. Connect the dots.


gowdy announced his retirement today


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> gowdy announced his retirement today


Well, he did say he wanted to return to the justice system.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2018)

why is there a pedophile in your avatar?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> gowdy announced his retirement today


Maybe he was tired of winning? Just like all the committee chairs and those other members who aren't running in 2018, they must all be tired of winning...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 1, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Mueller probe done by Feb 1, Trump remains president.


how'd that work out for ya, fatass?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> removed


Logical bullshit, what's with the hate speech, usually a sign of low self esteem. Your attitude is that of a chicken shit who is afraid to compete with the brown folks cause deep down inside you know yer not as good and can't cut it.
If yer a racist yer a sucker and someone will soon serve yer malice, someone like Trump.

Are ya tired of winning yet? Is winning the same as treasion? Burn yer country to the ground and fuck yerself because hate makes ya stupid? Catch a hold of yerself and give yer head a shake, talk fucking sense.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Logical bullshit, what's with the hate speech, usually a sign of low self esteem. Your attitude is that of a chicken shit who is afraid to compete with the brown folks cause deep down inside you know yer not as good and can't cut it.
> If yer a racist yer a sucker and someone will soon serve yer malice, someone like Trump.
> 
> Are ya tired of winning yet? Is winning the same as treasion? Burn yer country to the ground and fuck yerself because hate makes ya stupid? Catch a hold of yerself and give yer head a shake, talk fucking sense.


You don't agree with it, so it's bullshit. One is just as much hate speaech as the other, that you won't admit that is either you being disingenuous or ignorant. Typical liberal logic. Also, what is treasion?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 2, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> You don't agree with it, so it's bullshit. One is just as much hate speaech as the other, that you won't admit that is either you being disingenuous or ignorant. Typical liberal logic. Also, what is treasion?


moron, join my ignore list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> You don't agree with it, so it's bullshit. One is just as much hate speaech as the other, that you won't admit that is either you being disingenuous or ignorant. Typical liberal logic. Also, what is treasion?


I can think of some african Americans who might beat the shit out of ya for using such a racial slur. Words can be used as weapons, you showed yours, they create harm not harmony, your being judged by your thoughts, words and actions, not your race or ethnicity. Your being judged by the "content of your character" as that great American MLK once said.

The fact that you have to ask "what is treason?" speaks volumes. I'll give you a simple example: Putin with his hand up Trump's ass working his mouth like a ventriloquist dummy, for his interests, not America's. Do you love yer country or hate many of the people in it because they are brown? Only racism/tribalism can jerk somebody's chain so bad that they fuck themselves, happens everyday. Your really just another victim of a con man, sucked in to fuck yourself and the country too. Trump has made you look like a fool in the eyes of the world, patriotic Americans are outraged, you are not.

BTW God also judges ya on yer thoughts, words, and actions, ya can't get through the pearly gates carrying the baggage of hate. Our intentions show through in everything we do, your no different. 

No room for racist in heaven or it wouldn't be heaven, would it? The good news is ya can grow and change, yer not stuck being an idiot forever, you have a choice in the matter.

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

This Nunes memo bullshit is hurting the GOP, they want to release something based on top secret material that they have not read, neither has Trump. This looks like it might backfire on Trump and turn into another fiasco, I figure it was his plan and he was pushing it along with the russians and it will be a screw up too. The justice department and FBI public objections to the release of the memo are a result of Mueller squeezing Sessions nut's. Jeff made his bet on which way the wind is gonna blow, the fact that the department of justice is not silent speaks volumes. Trump must be on Sessions like stink on shit, to shut down the justice department objections, they are still howling. Maybe a few republicans in the house might wanna get a clue about this, it looks like a few are and are not running again.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 2, 2018)

republican politicians need to be backhanded come the november elections


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

I like Stephen's take on this stuff.

There's a reason Trump is blowing puffs of smoke, he's running scared, stupid and desperate. The circle is closing, time to give Mueller a nickname, "Deep State Bob" it is! Though I prefer, "Ball Buster Bob". Maybe this might be a good time to coin a new word, "trumpfucker? Dragonslayer has been taken I'm afraid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> republican politicians need to be backhanded come the november elections


They are gonna end up "cornholed".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> republican politicians need to be backhanded come the november elections


This is what a "Deal with the Devil" looks like, it's what happens when ya sell yer soul, let this be a lesson for all to see. Donald owns the GOP and Putin owns Donald.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is what a "Deal with the Devil" looks like, it's what happens when ya sell yer soul, let this be a lesson for all to see. Donald owns the GOP and Putin own Donald.


What amazes me is there doesn't seem to be an adult in the room acting rationally. 

Seriously, they all seem to be in on the conspiracy. Otherwise you would expect that at some point, they would distance themselves and let trump fall. They did this with bush - not by letting him get indicted for anything- but by speaking out against cheney and torture. They actually reigned in blackwater after abuses (not by a lot, but they tended the optics).

So normally you would expect the gop to at least show self preservation tendencies.

Not under team russia. It's like they are all compromised. They don't even try to tend to optics. They just exercise power in an autocratic fashion.

This ain't logical behavior, even for the gop. Something else is going on here. And it isn't smelling good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> What amazes me is there doesn't seem to be an adult in the room acting rationally.
> 
> Seriously, they all seem to be in on the conspiracy. Otherwise you would expect that at some point, they would distance themselves and let trump fall. They did this with bush - not by letting him get indicted for anything- but by speaking out against cheney and torture. They actually reigned in blackwater after abuses (not by a lot, but they tended the optics).
> 
> ...


Trump is running the GOP, he has almost total power through the base, these morons are along for the ride for the most part. Trump is gonna ride these dumb pricks into the ground, he is the leader and republicans fall in line. This time the line is a que to jump off a political cliff in november. I figure they are starting to break and run for their lives.

Everything Trump has total control over dies, he bankrupted a casino for fuck sakes, he consumes all he can get his tiny hands on. A T. Rex like Trump-a-sore-ass has the GOP in it's tiny hands and big mouth, and is chewing the republicans into dinosaur shit. Meteorite Mueller looms larger in the sky and is gonna cause a mass extinction soon.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is running the GOP, he has almost total power through the base, these morons are along for the ride for the most part. Trump is gonna ride these dumb pricks into the ground, he is the leader and republicans fall in line. This time the line is a que to jump off a political cliff in november. I figure they are starting to break and run for their lives.
> 
> Everything Trump has total control over dies, he bankrupted a casino for fuck sakes, he consumes all he can get his tiny hands on. A T. Rex like Trump-a-sore-ass has the GOP in it's tiny hands and big mouth, and is chewing the republicans into dinosaur shit. Meteorite Mueller looms larger in the sky and is gonna cause a mass extinction soon.


Correction, he bled a casino dry, then dumped the carcass on the investors. He never intended to run it profitably; that is the way gangsters work when other people put up money.

But the gop is always lead by the president. It's the way a political party works. And the gop has opposed their own leaders in the past on specific issues. Sure, the base might crucify them, but they are used to that. The base will forgive at election time. Most of the time anyway. 

Besides, the past several special elections show trump can't move his base to other candidates, so he may not be able to punish them. this is slowly becoming evident.

So it's something else. Some "hidden hand" is moving the gop, and it isn't just trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Correction, he bled a casino dry, then dumped the carcass on the investors. He never intended to run it profitably; that is the way gangsters work when other people put up money.
> 
> But the gop is always lead by the president. It's the way a political party works. And the gop has opposed their own leaders in the past on specific issues. Sure, the base might crucify them, but they are used to that. The base will forgive at election time. Most of the time anyway.
> 
> ...


Maybe Vlad has a hand on their balls like Trump (unlikely) or perhaps its a show to help retain control of the base after it all blows up, cause it will. They can't be seen to turn on Trump until the overwhelming evidence is presented, the GOP is coming apart at the seems, cause some wanna cut and run. They might be trying to force Mueller to act early, as far from the election as they can get, the dems appear content to wait for a bit, they want maxamum shit as close to the election as possible. President Pence is not an appealing prospect for the dems until they can get him by the balls through investigations.

One thing is for sure, Dumbo the GOP elephant is gonna dance and howl until he stomps on Trump.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe Vlad has a hand on their balls like Trump (unlikely) or perhaps its a show to help retain control of the base after it all blows up, cause it will. They can't be seen to turn on Trump until the overwhelming evidence is presented, the GOP is coming apart at the seems, cause some wanna cut and run. They might be trying to force Mueller to act early, as far from the election as they can get, the dems appear content to wait for a bit, they want maxamum shit as close to the election as possible. President Pence is not an appealing prospect for the dems until they can get him by the balls through investigations.
> 
> One thing is for sure, Dumbo the GOP elephant is gonna dance and howl until he stomps on Trump.


It is looking more and more like the bastards will win. They are positioning the firing of rosenstein as we speak. Once that happens, the investigations are over. No recourse. It won't matter if there are sealed indictments or what evidence exists, it will never see the light of day.

Trump will burn the proverbial house down to keep from losing it. And congress will just let him do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It is looking more and more like the bastards will win. They are positioning the firing of rosenstein as we speak. Once that happens, the investigations are over. No recourse. It won't matter if there are sealed indictments or what evidence exists, it will never see the light of day.
> 
> Trump will burn the proverbial house down to keep from losing it. And congress will just let him do it.


Mueller will release it all and basically say "fuck you, prosecute me". I don't think that is gonna happen, Jeff Sessions is gonna take a bullet for Rosenstein, or take something up the ass. No balls in human history are being squeezed like Jeff Sessions balls are being squeezed right now. His darkest fears are on the line and he ain't gonna depend on Donald for anything, much less a pardon, he's a vicious little prick, not a stupid one. Sessions is Mueller's ace in the hole, he might even be wearing a wire, if I was Mueller I'd have the works of em wired, no problem getting the warrants either. Look for Trump to fire Sessions, but first he's gonna lean on him to fire Rosenstein, speak into the microphone Mr. President...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mueller will release it all and basically say "fuck you, prosecute me". I don't think that is gonna happen, Jeff Sessions is gonna take a bullet for Rosenstein, or take something up the ass. No balls in human history are being squeezed like Jeff Sessions balls are being squeezed right now. His darkest fears are on the line and he ain't gonna depend on Donald for anything, much less a pardon, he's a vicious little prick, not a stupid one. Sessions is Mueller's ace in the hole, he might even be wearing a wire, if I was Mueller I'd have the works of em wired, no problem getting the warrants either. Look for Trump to fire Sessions, but first he's gonna lean on him to fire Rosenstein, speak into the microphone Mr. President...


First, muehler won't violate the law and just release evidence. He could unseal indictments if he gets enough time between rosenstein being fired and him being ordered to shut everything down. But he will have precious little time. It may even be instantaneous. Not hard to do. Order muehler to a meeting with sessions - fire rosenstein and immediately appoint an interim deputy ag - who appears at the meeting and changes the scope of the investigation to nothing that can be prosecuted.

Second, sessions help wouldn't be needed to fire rosenstein. Trump can do that directly. 

Third, firing sessions would have the same effect. By putting someone in there who is not recused, responsibility falls back to the ag. 

While both positions - the ag and the deputy ag need to be confirmed by congress, trump can do an interim appointment for (I think) 18 months. As long as the appointment has already been confirmed by the senate for any other position, they can serve as interim ag or interim deputy ag. All it takes is trump saying so.

We give our presidents virtually unlimited power. The only remedy explicitly in the constitution is impeachment. If congress doesn't agree the president should be removed, it doesn't matter what they do. 

All prosecutions at the federal level begin and end with the DoJ. Trump owns that institution. HE is only temporarily stymied because the people responsible are not in his pocket. But guess what? He can replace them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First, muehler won't violate the law and just release evidence. He could unseal indictments if he gets enough time between rosenstein being fired and him being ordered to shut everything down. But he will have precious little time. It may even be instantaneous. Not hard to do. Order muehler to a meeting with sessions - fire rosenstein and immediately appoint an interim deputy ag - who appears at the meeting and changes the scope of the investigation to nothing that can be prosecuted.
> 
> Second, sessions help wouldn't be needed to fire rosenstein. Trump can do that directly.
> 
> ...


If Trump were some kind of evil genius, instead of an ignorant fool with minimum guidance, I'd agree more. Whatever land mines that can be placed are already in place and everything is being prepared for such an eventuality. A first year law student could put Trump away for a million years with what is publicly known. Trump is capable of anything, everybody knows this and are preparing for it. There is nothing to lose by having the WH wired for sound, there was a ton of evidence for cause and I don't figure they had a problem with warrants either. I figure there are tapes, lot's of them, there are also video confessions, we've all seen them.

Trump has a shitty legal team for this work and can't recruit better help cause the word is out among the lawyers, "He won't listen and he won't pay"!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump has a shitty legal team for this work and can't recruit better help cause the word is out among the lawyers, "He won't listen and he won't pay"!


That's partially true. He won't listen to his lawyers for long. And they are shitty. But his lawyers would have counseled him to stay far away from the "memo". In fact, there is evidence that they did. He ignored them.

He did that because he listened to hannity. Hannity has called continuously to fire muehler, and he was one of the key influences on trump releasing the "memo". 

You know he is calling for trump to fire rosenstein; he says it on his show. So does alex jones. So does fox and friends.

That's who he listens to. Would mcghann be able to stop him from firing rosenstein or sessions? Doubtful. His influence is gone since he provided testimony to muehler. Kelley is a joke. Staffers have no influence over this. Fox does.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First, muehler won't violate the law and just release evidence. He could unseal indictments if he gets enough time between rosenstein being fired and him being ordered to shut everything down. But he will have precious little time. It may even be instantaneous. Not hard to do. Order muehler to a meeting with sessions - fire rosenstein and immediately appoint an interim deputy ag - who appears at the meeting and changes the scope of the investigation to nothing that can be prosecuted.
> 
> Second, sessions help wouldn't be needed to fire rosenstein. Trump can do that directly.
> 
> ...


I don't figure Mueller would violate the law either, but he is a patriot first and would put his country before his own skin if required. He has character and has always been the kind of leader who leads from the front, he's smarter than Trump has much better legal help and I figure they got a plan to bring the beast down. Mueller knows a lot we don't, including why the GOP is going all out for Trump, I figure he's taken that into account too. There's a lot to be said for long experience in these matters, Bob knows all the tricks of the trade. Trump is dead meat, I don't care how many suicide bombers the GOP wants to set loose, Trump is too stupid to help. He's like some kids who get left a fortune and lose it (like he did), ya can't do enough for them, they still manage to fuck up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> That's partially true. He won't listen to his lawyers for long. And they are shitty. But his lawyers would have counseled him to stay far away from the "memo". In fact, there is evidence that they did. He ignored them.
> 
> He did that because he listened to hannity. Hannity has called continuously to fire muehler, and he was one of the key influences on trump releasing the "memo".
> 
> ...


It sort of sounds like Muehler might have dirt on Fox Executives.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> That's partially true. He won't listen to his lawyers for long. And they are shitty. But his lawyers would have counseled him to stay far away from the "memo". In fact, there is evidence that they did. He ignored them.
> 
> He did that because he listened to hannity. Hannity has called continuously to fire muehler, and he was one of the key influences on trump releasing the "memo".
> 
> ...


So will the Russian bots, fire Rosenstein...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So will the Russian bots, fire Rosenstein...


??? I don't get your question. 

I'm sure they will create a hashtag and push it to millions of accounts. #firerosenstein. It may already exist.

But that just provides cover. Just like #releasethememo was a bot driven campaign.

But trump listens to people in the alt-reality world. Not those in this world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It sort of sounds like Muehler might have dirt on Fox Executives.


I wish, Rupert too. Charge the works of the pricks under RICO!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It sort of sounds like Muehler might have dirt on Fox Executives.


I seem to remember some fox celebs were on the transition team in some capacity. They were also in the loop on a lot of the obstruction activities.

And we know hannity is in regular contact with assange. You know there is a fisa warrant on assange. So hannity has probably appeared in a lot of intercepts.

So it is possible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> ??? I don't get your question.
> 
> I'm sure they will create a hashtag and push it to millions of accounts. #firerosenstein. It may already exist.
> 
> ...


I was commenting that they are in bed with the russians on this one too, joined at the hip like a three legged man, Trump the GOP and the russians. The Trump/GOP talking points are echoed by moscow and their bots


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

*Should Devin Nunes Be Looked At For Obstructing Investigation? *


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can think of some african Americans who might beat the shit out of ya for using such a racial slur. Words can be used as weapons, you showed yours, they create harm not harmony, your being judged by your thoughts, words and actions, not your race or ethnicity. Your being judged by the "content of your character" as that great American MLK once said.
> 
> The fact that you have to ask "what is treason?" speaks volumes. I'll give you a simple example: Putin with his hand up Trump's ass working his mouth like a ventriloquist dummy, for his interests, not America's. Do you love yer country or hate many of the people in it because they are brown? Only racism/tribalism can jerk somebody's chain so bad that they fuck themselves, happens everyday. Your really just another victim of a con man, sucked in to fuck yourself and the country too. Trump has made you look like a fool in the eyes of the world, patriotic Americans are outraged, you are not.
> 
> ...


Just because thinking for yourself is hard doesn't mean you shouldn't do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

*Russia probe lawyers think Mueller could indict Trump*
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/02/02/trump-russia-indictment-mueller-probe-384969

Many legal scholars doubt a U.S. vs. Trump case is possible, but two attorneys who have dealt with special counsel Robert Mueller's team disagree. One expects Mueller to move as early as this spring.
By DARREN SAMUELSOHN 02/02/2018 05:00 AM EST


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Should Devin Nunes Be Looked At For Obstructing Investigation? *



he's guilty, fuck looking at him, try him...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> he's guilty, fuck looking at him, try him...


He was already under criminal investigation. He found out when the doj provided classified info to the house intel committee. Then he went on his memo writing binge.....

It looks like he is trying to shoot the moon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Just because thinking for yourself is hard doesn't mean you shouldn't do it.


What you think is reflected in what you say, being brainwashed by Trump and the GOP is not thinking for yourself. I would suggest (seriously) 8 weeks of mindfulness meditation (exercise) to clear your mind so you can think more clearly. There are many free university courses online. http://www.fammed.wisc.edu/mindfulness/research/

Have a look at this, peace comes from within


----------



## @#$"&- (Feb 2, 2018)

Trump will serve two terms, maybe more.....unless he just gets bored with winning. All the losers will be sent to an island built by China and paid for by China to be in a circle jerk the rest of their days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

@#$"&- said:


> Trump will serve two terms, maybe more.....unless he just gets bored with winning. All the losers will be sent to an island built by China and paid for by China to be in a circle jerk the rest of their days.


Thank you for sharing your homosexual fantasy, I don't got ya figured for a prophet, but thanks for your input.


----------



## @#$"&- (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thank you for sharing your homosexual fantasy, I don't got ya figured for a prophet, but thanks for your input.


Thanks Gomer....don't forget the ky on your little trip


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 2, 2018)

Obsessed with buttlube and circle jerks huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 2, 2018)

@DIY-HP-LED 

check out the redneck texas bowhunters. this shit is for real and these are the dumbass homeschooled fucking idiots we are dealing with. and they are all fucking armed with AR's and pistols... these motherfuckers are so god-damned stupid i don't think there is hope for rural america

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=679085


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> @DIY-HP-LED
> 
> check out the redneck texas bowhunters. this shit is for real and these are the dumbass homeschooled fucking idiots we are dealing with. and they are all fucking armed with AR's and pistols... these motherfuckers are so god-damned stupid i don't think there is hope for rural america
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=679085


It's a cesspit, they'd wanna bow hunt me fur sure! Maybe I should post there for fun, rile up them thar Trumpers, tell em I wanna take their guns! Register on the site as a black hispanic muslim, a flaming LIBERAL no less, I should be able to give a few of em a few strokes, improve the voter pool for 2018. There are lot's of loonie bins online, some consider this one! I do try to stick to reality for the most part, a little fun speculating and observing. Why not, it's the greatest show on earth and there's lot's of laughs to be had along the way.

Trump the clown and Dumbo the GOP elephant are part of the three ring circus. Watching Dumbo jump through flaming hoops and doing tricks for the clown is very interesting, nothing sells like drama.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

I would suggest the American citizens here write a paper letter to their congressman and senator, especially if they are GOP. Voice your support for the FBI in the strongest terms and freak out about Trump and the GOP interfering with the justice department and FBI. They say letters count more than anything, start writing and freaking, act like yer a lunatic republican, dance on their desk! Scream the RUSSIANS ARE COMING, AHHHHHHHHHH! Attend the nearest GOP town hall and scream TRAITOR at the bastard!

Just a suggestion, exercise yer first amendment rights and let em know how ya feel, makes em think twice if they know folks are watching. Politicians work the same everywhere, including where I live


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would suggest the American citizens here write a paper letter to their congressman and senator, especially if they are GOP. Voice your support for the FBI in the strongest terms and freak out about Trump and the GOP interfering with the justice department and FBI. They say letters count more than anything, start writing and freaking, act like yer a lunatic republican, dance on their desk! Scream the RUSSIANS ARE COMING, AHHHHHHHHHH! Attend the nearest GOP town hall and scream TRAITOR at the bastard!
> 
> Just a suggestion, exercise yer first amendment rights and let em know how ya feel, makes em think twice if they know folks are watching. Politicians work the same everywhere, including where I live



letters and voting.

next november the GOP needs to ass fucked


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 2, 2018)

It really does no good to have these conversations with you liberal soy bois. You all said no way Donald Trump would win. You all banged on about Russian collusion. Now you talk of impeachment. So when we reelect the President, Donald Trump, to his second term, you'll still be the same deluded bunch of sore losers you are now. Try learning from your mistakes, I promise, you'll be better people for it! I wish you all the best.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

Boy, if the Nunes memo is all they've got, then Trump is in trouble. If Trump tries to fire Mueller or even Rosenstein using this bullshit, they can sue and get a court order to keep their jobs. Trump is desperate and impulsive enough to fire Rosenstein using this stuff as an excuse, don't figure a judge will buy it. I figure this is gonna be a hot month for news, historic in fact. Trump might act impulsively this weekend and fire someone or blurt something out in a tweet. He's sweating bigly this weekend and it's gonna get worse, he's clutching at straws already. Wonder what the news will be this weekend, we usually get something on friday evening.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> It really does no good to have these conversations with you liberal soy bois. You all said no way Donald Trump would win. You all banged on about Russian collusion. Now you talk of impeachment. So when we reelect the President, Donald Trump, to his second term, you'll still be the same deluded bunch of sore losers you are now. Try learning from your mistakes, I promise, you'll be better people for it! I wish you all the best.


Nothing wrong with being a liberal, or a conservative, this is not about left or right, but about right and wrong, it's real simple stuff. Good luck and check out the meditation stuff, it's free, makes ya free and happy, like any exercise it's hard to stick with though. It's more about yer heart than yer brain, the bigger yer heart, the better ya do and the happier ya get.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Just because thinking for yourself is hard doesn't mean you shouldn't do it.


why is there a pedophile in your avatar?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 2, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> You all said no way Donald Trump would win.


and you failed to bet me $10,000 on it and take my money.

so are you broke or fucking stupid?


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nothing wrong with being a liberal, or a conservative, this is not about left or right, but about right and wrong, it's real simple stuff. Good luck and check out the meditation stuff, it's free, makes ya free and happy, like any exercise it's hard to stick with though. It's more about yer heart than yer brain, the bigger yer heart, the better ya do and the happier ya get.


It is about left and right, at least it is with you bois. But you tell yourself whatever you need to to sleep at night, makes no difference to me. I just enjoy the friendly conversation we have.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 3, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> It is about left and right, at least it is with you bois. But you tell yourself whatever you need to to sleep at night, makes no difference to me. I just enjoy the friendly conversation we have.


What friendly conversation? You must be seeing different words


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What friendly conversation? You must be seeing different words


I try to give everybody an even break, stick to the issues and avoid ad hominem attacks. I do challenge those who support Trump and question their patriotism, this situation is beyond ridiculous and very dangerous for America and my own country. I find that most Trump supporters are governed by fear and anger and it's source is most often racism/tribalism. There are no ideologies on team Trump, no ideals, just the glory of trump, America doesn't count at all, only pissing off those ya don't like

I'm serious about meditation, ya make the world a better place one heart and mind at a time, starting with yourself, lead by example from the front. If yer older or don't wake and bake ya can meditate just fine, it's just an exercise to build out the parts of yer brain that process emotion. Screaming nasty things at these misguided people only increases their fear and that's what got them where they are.

I do like to use humor though and I'm only human too, somedays the news can piss anybody with a brain off. Also I have a low tolerance for bullshit, most humorist do, and why political comedy has become so important. We have a word called ridicule in the english language to deal with ridiculous people and ideas, it's hardwired in. Donald Trump uses ridicule as a form of abuse, but it's true purpose is to keep people like him and those who support him in check, his supporters often feel it's sting.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

@#$"&- said:


> Trump will serve two terms, maybe more.....unless he just gets bored with winning. All the losers will be sent to an island built by China and paid for by China to be in a circle jerk the rest of their days.


They cant build Islands or flood the market with goods without Tillerson. Comrade.
Go dance with your Disney stock, while the poor in the US try to gear up for an oil shortage.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I try to give everybody an even break, stick to the issues and avoid ad hominem attacks. I do challenge those who support Trump and question their patriotism, this situation is beyond ridiculous and very dangerous for America and my own country. I find that most Trump supporters are governed by fear and anger and it's source is most often racism/tribalism. There are no ideologies on team Trump, no ideals, just the glory of trump, America doesn't count at all, only pissing off those ya don't like
> 
> I'm serious about meditation, ya make the world a better place one heart and mind at a time, starting with yourself, lead by example from the front. If yer older or don't wake and bake ya can meditate just fine, it's just an exercise to build out the parts of yer brain that process emotion. Screaming nasty things at these misguided people only increases their fear and that's what got them where they are.
> 
> I do like to use humor though and I'm only human too, somedays the news can piss anybody with a brain off. Also I have a low tolerance for bullshit, most humorist do, and why political comedy has become so important. We have a word called ridicule in the english language to deal with ridiculous people and ideas, it's hardwired in. Donald Trump uses ridicule as a form of abuse, but it's true purpose is to keep people like him and those who support him in check, his supporters often feel it's sting.


uneducated trump voters don't have logic.
*
THEY ARE CULT MEMBERS
*
in a cult the leader is always "the one" and "the only one" that can solve the issues. trumps said this shit repeatedly during his campaign and the sheep got in line.

fucking morons...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> uneducated trump voters don't have logic.
> *
> THEY ARE CULT MEMBERS
> *
> ...


About a third of any population like authoritarian strong men and don't value democracy or really understand freedom, we have them in Canada too. Most western countries have hate laws and in my country for instance there is no political home for racist, no place where they can rally, concentrate and have social sanction for their beliefs. America has a civil war history and political tribalism that has been conflated with racial tribalism, a dangerous mix. The GOP has a dead end ideology and knows it, the only way to get people to vote for them is to appeal to tribalism/racism and a series of manufactured bullshit social concerns. Add to this mix the right wing propaganda machine of radio and tv bullshit artists funded by greedy billionaires and you've got the trouble yer in. Vlad figured ya were ripe for the picking and he was right, the American white tribe was fixated on the Donald, the great white hope. Most of his supporters are blinded to his faults by his dazzling whiteness, after years of rage watching Obama be everything they are not, a good, decent, intelligent man who is honest with himself and others.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> It is about left and right, at least it is with you bois. But you tell yourself whatever you need to to sleep at night, makes no difference to me. I just enjoy the friendly conversation we have.


How do you defend the following 
“relationships in which those older men help those young boys to discover who they are.” 
*Milo Yiannopoulos *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like Trump might be gonna fire everybody running Justice and the FBI, if the congress will let him, maybe even this weekend, if he's really panicking. I think though he will wanna test the waters like he's doing with Rosenstein right now with his comments about him on friday. He wants to see if he can get away with it, he's pissed at justice and Jeff, Mueller got Jeff by the balls and I saw today that to fire Mueller or Rosenstein, Trump will have to go through Sessions! So it looks like Jeff might be blocking Trump from doing anything in Justice, for now. If he is, he's wired and waiting for a call from Trump, his stay out of jail card.

Big news is gonna break one way or another soon, ya can feel it, next week promises to be a busy news week.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 3, 2018)

zeddd said:


> How do you defend the following
> “relationships in which those older men help those young boys to discover who they are.”
> *Milo Yiannopoulos *


I don't have to defend something another man says. What fucking planet are you from?


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> uneducated trump voters don't have logic.
> *
> THEY ARE CULT MEMBERS
> *
> ...


If it helps you to deal with reality by distorting it in a manner that makes you feel better about your views, you go right ahead. Donald Trump won despite your best efforts, I'd be mad too if I cheated my ass off and had the party invitations already made...and got destroyed...and continue to get destroyed along with my bullshit narrative. Maddening I'm sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> If it helps you to deal with reality by distorting it in a manner that makes you feel better about your views, you go right ahead. Donald Trump won despite your best efforts, I'd be mad too if I cheated my ass off and had the party invitations already made...and got destroyed...and continue to get destroyed along with my bullshit narrative. Maddening I'm sure.


how can you say trump "won" when his illegitimate victory will result in the imprisonment of him and his entire family and destroy your beloved GOP for decades to come?

installing the puppet of a murdering foreign dictator is never a win.

why is there a pedophile in your avatar?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 3, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> If it helps you to deal with reality by distorting it in a manner that makes you feel better about your views, you go right ahead. Donald Trump won despite your best efforts, I'd be mad too if I cheated my ass off and had the party invitations already made...and got destroyed...and continue to get destroyed along with my bullshit narrative. Maddening I'm sure.


Nothing compared to the wailing and gnashing of teeth in store for Trump lovers


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 3, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nothing compared to the wailing and gnashing of teeth in store for Trump lovers


Yeah, that's been your message for a year and a half. How's that reality holding up for you? How about when he doesn't get impeached? How about when he's reelected? Winning, just not in the cards for those that share your political views, but you keep living the dream!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 3, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Yeah, that's been your message for a year and a half. How's that reality holding up for you? How about when he doesn't get impeached? How about when he's reelected? Winning, just not in the cards for those that share your political views, but you keep living the dream!


how long do you think it'll be before his son and son in law are indicted for their crimes?

and why is there a pedophile in your avatar?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 3, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Yeah, that's been your message for a year and a half.


No I haven't, this is the first time I've said that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I don't have to defend something another man says. What fucking planet are you from?


In supporting Trump you are, you support everything he does and says, including treason. Many people have observed the uncritical cult like behavior of his supporters. He did say he could murder someone on 5th avenue and his supporters would be ok with it. They don't mind sexual assault, or strong evidence of treason. Many even buy into his "fake news" narrative for fuck sakes and believe or overlook the most transparent and ridiculous lies.

As for people being wrong about Trump being elected, were they? Clinton won 3 million more votes and Trump cheated with russian help. The electoral college failed in its duty to block Trump from the presidency, that is its constitutional purpose, Trump was and is clearly unfit for office. It's not supposed to be a majority state rubber stamp but a safeguard to eliminate Trump types.

Hillary cheated the democratic party out of a fair choice, Trump cheated America and got in bed with Putin to win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how long do you think it'll be before his son and son in law are indicted for their crimes?
> 
> and why is there a pedophile in your avatar?


That's why they haven't been charged yet, Mueller is confident he can get Trump first. If he figures he's gonna be fired or Trump tries to block the investigations, they will be charged and pardoned. The fact that nobody close to Trump has been charged is a good sign, Mueller figures he's still got a got chance of impeaching him first. I think a lot of the bullshit theater the GOP has been playing lately is just to con the base. We really tried guys, will be their line, as the safer GOP seats break to impeach and convict on overwhelming and shocking evidence.

As for the democrats, they secretly want Trump around as close to the next election as possible, scandals before would be fine, so would trump as president during the midterms, motivates their base. They don't wanna deal with Pence before the election, he's smarter than Donald and almost as nuts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how can you say trump "won" when his illegitimate victory will result in the imprisonment of him and his entire family and destroy your beloved GOP for decades to come?
> 
> installing the puppet of a murdering foreign dictator is never a win.
> 
> why is there a pedophile in your avatar?


You might like this image, ya could even make an avatar out of it.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sounds about right, if he's right there are limits to what they will do, lines they won't cross. There is a point where they are gonna publicly fold, all a show for the base so the current leadership can have some future power in the party. When the republicans lose bigly (a Donaldism) in the midterms you can imagine the next crop of primary candidates the current base will throw up, now imagine if the current leadership was seen to help bring Donald down? They are gonna have to impeach him, what is coming out will leave no choice, the base will flip out on them, political parties can go to Hell, look at what's gonna happen to these pricks.
> 
> I dunno if not running again will protect some of these fuckers from the FBI next year. The democrats won't lift a finger to protect them and nobody will need to encourage the FBI or the lifers in the justice department to go after these pricks hammer and tongs in hand. Donald will be in jail and president Pence might be fighting impeachment and jail too, so he might not help them much either. If they are in bed with the russians they should worry, the old rules don't apply here, they threw the rule book in the ditch. When the country gets back on it's feet and has a chance to have a real close look at this mess, things could get even worse for some people.
> 
> ...


for orrin hatch 4th in line to the throne to give it up? trey 'rising star klanman' gowdy just announced he's not seeking? this is huge..they think they can distance by quitting?..ommission of the truth is equivalent to a lie.

they all know and/or are involved.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump already fired Mueller a month after he was appointed,nobody would carry out the order, that makes it much harder to fire him now. They are going after Deputy AG Rosenstein with this Nunes Memo bullshit, trying to force Mueller's hand early. They probably don't know how bad it's gonna be, but they are fearing the worst and wanna see what he's got in his hand. I figure his ace is Jeff Sessions, who he has firmly by the balls for perjury, a jail time crime. Jeff is gonna be the star witness at the senate impeachment trial of Donald Trump and is gonna shock the GOP by knifing Trump on national TV, just like they dun to that thar Ceaser feller... Let's see, march 15th is on a thursday this year...
> 
> Maybe we will hear "et tu Brute", or more likely it's modern equivalent, "You too Jeffery", though with Trump it might come out "You dirty rat! stool pigeon! IT'S NOT FAIR!".
> 
> Shakespeare would love this shit, meat and potatoes for great writers.



the ides of march upon us..what happened last ides?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All of this shit will be known, trust me as Donald would say , this whole affair will be investigated and not too many stones are gonna be left unturned. Trump and the republicans have made this a fight to the death, not just with the democrats, but with the FBI and national security community. When the Dems control the committees their base (guys like you) are gonna demand the most rigorous and detailed investigations imaginable. Vlad and the russian oligarchs will have a truly awesome reckoning, that's one your allies will be eager to participate in. I figure we're just gonna steal their money out of the places they are hiding it, they check their accounts in the Caymans or Switzerland one day and it's empty, clean em out. That would be my plan, though I'm sure someone has something nasty in mind.


obama said it before he left..we won't know what or when..it's most definitely going to be their god- money:


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In supporting Trump you are, you support everything he does and says, including treason. Many people have observed the uncritical cult like behavior of his supporters. He did say he could murder someone on 5th avenue and his supporters would be ok with it. They don't mind sexual assault, or strong evidence of treason. Many even buy into his "fake news" narrative for fuck sakes and believe or overlook the most transparent and ridiculous lies.
> 
> As for people being wrong about Trump being elected, were they? Clinton won 3 million more votes and Trump cheated with russian help. The electoral college failed in its duty to block Trump from the presidency, that is its constitutional purpose, Trump was and is clearly unfit for office. It's not supposed to be a majority state rubber stamp but a safeguard to eliminate Trump types.
> 
> Hillary cheated the democratic party out of a fair choice, Trump cheated America and got in bed with Putin to win.



we might as well eliminate the electoral college. that shit has failed twice in recent years.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I don't have to defend something another man says. What fucking planet are you from?


I’m from planet earth, don’t bother visiting we have enough right wing paedophile apologists here already. Do you think milo was right to conflate homosexuality and paedophilia?


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I’m from planet earth, don’t bother visiting we have enough right wing paedophile apologists here already. Do you think milo was right to conflate homosexuality and paedophilia?


I don't presume to speak for any man that can speak for himself, why don't you ask him and do something constructive with all that anger and hate in your heart for someone you don't even know. I mean, it's pretty clear you are upset, perhaps volunteer at a crisis center or something. It might help, just a suggestion.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In supporting Trump you are, you support everything he does and says, including treason. Many people have observed the uncritical cult like behavior of his supporters. He did say he could murder someone on 5th avenue and his supporters would be ok with it. They don't mind sexual assault, or strong evidence of treason. Many even buy into his "fake news" narrative for fuck sakes and believe or overlook the most transparent and ridiculous lies.
> 
> As for people being wrong about Trump being elected, were they? Clinton won 3 million more votes and Trump cheated with russian help. The electoral college failed in its duty to block Trump from the presidency, that is its constitutional purpose, Trump was and is clearly unfit for office. It's not supposed to be a majority state rubber stamp but a safeguard to eliminate Trump types.
> 
> Hillary cheated the democratic party out of a fair choice, Trump cheated America and got in bed with Putin to win.


Don't tell me what I support or don't support, you have no clue. You obviously can't comprehend gradiations, and that's cool. Few of the people on the left can. But hey man, you keep posting the memes, it shows your tenuous grasp on how to conduct an adult conversation, and damn it...they are hilarious. I can barely contain my laughter over all this winning!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I don't presume to speak for any man that can speak for himself, why don't you ask him and do something constructive with all that anger and hate in your heart for someone you don't even know. I mean, it's pretty clear you are upset, perhaps volunteer at a crisis center or something. It might help, just a suggestion.





b4ds33d said:


> Don't tell me what I support or don't support, you have no clue. You obviously can't comprehend gradiations, and that's cool. Few of the people on the left can. But hey man, you keep posting the memes, it shows your tenuous grasp on how to conduct an adult conversation, and damn it...they are hilarious. I can barely contain my laughter over all this winning!!


winning!







a nazi pedophile.

lulz


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I don't presume to speak for any man that can speak for himself, why don't you ask him and do something constructive with all that anger and hate in your heart for someone you don't even know. I mean, it's pretty clear you are upset, perhaps volunteer at a crisis center or something. It might help, just a suggestion.


Projecting? Avoiding the question and melting down won’t help, why do you like Nazi paedophiles so much you adopt them for an avatar? I doubt it’s irony


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

LIke I said, Trump is like a ventriloquist dummy with Putin's hand up his ass working his mouth. Looks like others had the same thought too, it is kinda obvious though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

That's how Donald "won" the election with Vlad carrying him over the line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Don't tell me what I support or don't support, you have no clue. You obviously can't comprehend gradiations, and that's cool. Few of the people on the left can. But hey man, you keep posting the memes, it shows your tenuous grasp on how to conduct an adult conversation, and damn it...they are hilarious. I can barely contain my laughter over all this winning!!


Glad you like it, I'm here to have fun too.

If you don't support Trump, then you are free to denounce him here, if you do support Trump you are also free to explain why. To argue you must use facts though and with Trump they are tenuous things that change from the beginning of a sentence to end, sometimes more than once. He contradicts himself with in the same sentence all the time.

Have you ever read a transcript of Trump speaking? Make any sense to you? When you do read one, the word you'll need to describe it is, "scatterbrained".


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Glad you like it, I'm here to have fun too.
> 
> If you don't support Trump, then you are free to denounce him here, if you do support Trump you are also free to explain why. To argue you must use facts though and with Trump they are tenuous things that change from the beginning of a sentence to end, sometimes more than once. He contradicts himself with in the same sentence all the time.
> 
> Have you ever read a transcript of Trump speaking? Make any sense to you? When you do read one, the word you'll need to describe it is, scatterbrained".


Speaking of fact, how about presenting some supporting your claim of Russian collusion. Are you unable to just admit you don't like our President Donald J. Trump instead of making ridiculous baseless claims of Russian collusion?


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Projecting? Avoiding the question and melting down won’t help, why do you like Nazi paedophiles so much you adopt them for an avatar? I doubt it’s irony


I'm not avoiding anything, you just didn't get the answer you wanted. Happening to you a lot lately huh? And learn the definition of projecting before you claim someone is doing it. I know the left likes to throw baseless claims at everything they don't like. Next time to give your "argument" some weight with your pals, call me a Nazi too. Also an uneducated redneck, racist, mysoginist, and a transphobe. You'd get an auto win.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we might as well eliminate the electoral college. that shit has failed twice in recent years.


"Failed" looks like it worked well to me. I mean hell, get a 2/3 vote in the legislature and you can make it happen. Good luck with that sparky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> for orrin hatch 4th in line to the throne to give it up? trey 'rising star klanman' gowdy just announced he's not seeking? this is huge..they think they can distance by quitting?..ommission of the truth is equivalent to a lie.
> 
> they all know and/or are involved.


If Trey Gowdy of SC is not just giving up a plum chair job, but retiring from the house all together, it's gotta be bad, real bad. It don't get much redder or Trumpier than his district, figures the base will stay home cause they fucked Donald and the evidence of GOP colusion will be strong enough that a few GOP people might go to jail. Trey is an experienced prosecutor and knows which way the wind is gonna blow, I figure he watched what Sessions (another former prosecutor) did to protect the FBI and justice from Trump, then figured Mueller had him for perjury and owned him. The jig was up, time to get outta Dodge, cause the GOP is risking jail from here on out. Lot's of in the know committee chairmen aren't running again, Trey is not alone, I figure Paul Ryan won't run again either, but he can't say that yet. 

Who knows how far the rot goes, that's Mueller and a future congresses job, the FBI and democrats will be intensely interested, as will the public and of course the press. No matter what has been found or comes of this the core of Donald's base will not buy it, yer in the territory of religion here. It would be like trying to convince a born yesterday christian that the Jesus myth was a myth or that Adam and Eve didn't really happen, or Santa Claus is not real... 

Donald is gonna have his own church one day and I hope it's full of martyrs, they will be accepting donations for the perpetual legal defense fund, so why not fleece the suckers.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trey Gowdy of SC is not just giving up a plum chair job, but retiring from the house all together, it's gotta be bad, real bad. It don't get much redder or Trumpier than his district, figures the base will stay home cause they fucked Donald and the evidence of GOP colusion will be strong enough that a few GOP people might go to jail. Trey is an experienced prosecutor and knows which way the wind is gonna blow, I figure he watched what Sessions (another former prosecutor) did to protect the FBI and justice from Trump, then figured Mueller had him for perjury and owned him. The jig was up, time to get outta Dodge, cause the GOP is risking jail from here on out. Lot's of in the know committee chairmen aren't running again, Trey is not alone, I figure Paul Ryan won't run again either, but he can't say that yet.
> 
> Who knows how far the rot goes, that's Mueller and a future congresses job, the FBI and democrats will be intensely interested, as will the public and of course the press. No matter what has been found or comes of this the core of Donald's base will not buy it, yer in the territory of religion here. It would be like trying to convince a born yesterday christian that the Jesus myth was a myth or that Adam and Eve didn't really happen, or Santa Claus is not real...
> 
> Donald is gonna have his own church one day and I hope it's full of martyrs, they will be accepting donations for the perpetual legal defense fund, so why not fleece the suckers.


I'm sure you know exactly why Gowdy is retiring. Couldn't be that he just wants time away from DC. I don't know what you do for a living, but you should REALLY look into fiction writing. You ability to divine the "truth" without having any facts to back it up is amazing. It's almost as if you are driven by sheer hope that you are right. How does it feel being wrong all the time?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Speaking of fact, how about presenting some supporting your claim of Russian collusion. Are you unable to just admit you don't like our President Donald J. Trump instead of making ridiculous baseless claims of Russian collusion?


I guess ya gotta watch the "fake news" for the evidence of conspiracy. Don Jr and Kushner are rich enough that they aren't gonna go to the slammer for nothing. Flynn had his sentencing delayed the other day and the GOP is starting to fold. There is a ton of public evidence for conspiracy with the russians, Mueller knows more and soon so will we. Trump is obstructing justice in unprecedented ways, the time of decision rapidly approaches, the rule of Trump or the rule of law, which side are you on, cause there's no fence to sit on, it's all razor wire and only the stupid and ignorant sit on that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I'm sure you know exactly why Gowdy is retiring. Couldn't be that he just wants time away from DC. I don't know what you do for a living, but you should REALLY look into fiction writing. You ability to divine the "truth" without having any facts to back it up is amazing. It's almost as if you are driven by sheer hope that you are right. How does it feel being wrong all the time?


I'm retired with a good corporate pension in Canada with free healthcare and responsible government. Treason against our multiple military and intelligence agreements and treaties concerns me most. I have very little interest in and little desire to participate in domestic issues, though I have opinions on gun control because we have an issue with smuggled American handguns. 

I do like to write, that's one of the reasons I'm here, practice makes perfect and ya gotta stay in shape, use it or lose it. This is a great place to work out and do some good too, might even change a heart and mind along the way, help a few heathen to see the light. It's fun to speculate and try to figure out which way these weasels are gonna run. In fact it's the GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH, a three ring circus with Dumbo the GOP elephant on the high wire without a net, jumping through flaming hoops at the command of Donald the clown. 

Dumbo is gonna scream, howl and dance, until he stomps on Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I'm sure you know exactly why Gowdy is retiring. Couldn't be that he just wants time away from DC. I don't know what you do for a living, but you should REALLY look into fiction writing. You ability to divine the "truth" without having any facts to back it up is amazing. It's almost as if you are driven by sheer hope that you are right. How does it feel being wrong all the time?


Maybe trey is feeling some shame, don't figure he's in legal trouble and he could get reelected, but it will be a minority party for the rest of his political life. Ya figure he'd lead the new Hillary investigations Trump ordered, remember BENGHAZI! Seems even Trey had enough of that bullshit.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I'm not avoiding anything, you just didn't get the answer you wanted. Happening to you a lot lately huh? And learn the definition of projecting before you claim someone is doing it. I know the left likes to throw baseless claims at everything they don't like. Next time to give your "argument" some weight with your pals, call me a Nazi too. Also an uneducated redneck, racist, mysoginist, and a transphobe. You'd get an auto win.


I didn’t claim anything it was a question, and I have not called you a Nazi. Why do you have an avatar of a Paedo/Nazi ?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2018)

Trey reminds me of the kid in Deliverance only creepier.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> Speaking of fact, how about presenting some supporting your claim of Russian collusion.


here it is


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> call me a Nazi


well the guy in your avatar posted pictures of himself wearing the nazi iron cross so no problem, nazi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> here it is


That in itself is enough to hang most mere mortals, there are plenty of people in prison right now on less evidence than these people will be confronted with. Who would have thought that they could be that stupid as to conduct this kind of conspiracy using email, arrogance, indolence, stupidity, ignorance? All of the above, Christ knows what else Mueller, the FBI, the CIA and especially the NSA have on these assholes.

Never in the field of human sleazery was so many stupid things done by so many idiots, fuck if Mueller has more than this they are all guilty as Hell of literal treason and it's on paper too! Maybe when they are all tucked away someone might wanna look at the treason law in light of the precedent set by FDR and ratified by the congress, "that a state of war has existed...". There are different kinds of war, conventional, nuclear, total, limited, cold, and cyber too. Look at it like this, who else has thousands of nuclear warheads pointed at ya?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

*Is Trump creating a constitutional crisis worse than Watergate?*




Trump is creating a constitutional crisis with his attacks on the FBI and the Department of Justice, say White House watchers. The CBC’s Wendy Mesley speaks to former Attorney General of New Jersey Anne Milgram who believes it may be worse than Watergate.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is Trump creating a constitutional crisis worse than Watergate?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



streaming the superbowl, so i didn't watch the video yet, slow ass internet i have, but the answer is 

yes

this shit is way bigger than watergate. the russians are involved here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

*David Frum: Donald Trump & The State of Western Democracy*




February 3rd, 2018
Former White House speechwriter and The Atlantic columnist David Frum argues that the Trump presidency is damaging American democracy. He is interviewed by Washington Post book critic and associate editor Carlos Lozada.

A Canadian/American Republican speech writer for George Bush, a never Trumper, one of many ya see on TV. A deeper look at Donald, the GOP, base, donors and lackys.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> streaming the superbowl, so i didn't watch the video yet, slow ass internet i have, but the answer is
> 
> yes
> 
> this shit is way bigger than watergate. the russians are involved here.


The only Russian involvement is with your pals the Clintons, of which there is plenty of proof. Unless you'd like to present some proof of Trump's involvement or were you just hoping and speculating?


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Trey reminds me of the kid in Deliverance only creepier.
> 
> View attachment 4084405


LoL is that the depth of your intellectual acumen? Trey would eat your fucking lunch as would anyone over the age of 12 is that's the best insult you have.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> LoL is that the depth of your intellectual acumen? Trey would eat your fucking lunch as would anyone over the age of 12 is that's the best insult you have.


What ever you say pedo.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> What ever you say pedo.


I so love discussions with people who resort to ad hominem attacks because they have nothing intelligent to say. Pretty much makes my job as easy as a Trump win. Thanks buddy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> The only Russian involvement is with your pals the Clintons, of which there is plenty of proof. Unless you'd like to present some proof of Trump's involvement or were you just hoping and speculating?


I believe a prima facie case has been presented of Trump's conspiracy with the russians, Mueller's got a lot more I'm sure. If the Clintons were in bed with the russians, Trey Gowdy would have found it with all those investigations and hearings on the Clintons, it was almost a fulltime job. Your not suggesting ole Trey is incompetent are you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I so love discussions with people who resort to ad hominem attacks because they have nothing intelligent to say. Pretty much makes my job as easy as a Trump win. Thanks buddy!


What exactly is your job? Warrior for Donald? Defender of the indefensible? Maybe ya just like to stir things up, me too.

Yer not working out of an office in Moscow are ya? How's the pay?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> The only Russian involvement is with your pals the Clintons


so the clintons colluded with russia to harm clinton by releasing her own emails through the russian spy agency?

here is my mandatory apology because i have to call you fucking retarded.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 4, 2018)

b4ds33d said:


> I so love discussions with people who resort to ad hominem attacks because they have nothing intelligent to say.


the guy in your avatar outs trans people then mocks and ridicules them until they are forced to drop out of college.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> so the clintons colluded with russia to harm clinton by releasing her own emails through the russian spy agency?
> 
> here is my mandatory apology because i have to call you fucking retarded.


"If ya gotta kill a man anyway, it costs nothing to be polite..." I think it was Churchill who said that.
Manners maketh man Buck


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Trey reminds me of the kid in Deliverance only creepier.


Like an idiot savant without a special talent


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Like an idiot savant without a special talent


Apparently he has an instinct for survival and is getting out before he has to follow Nunes to jail. Trey is bailing out for a reason, so are lot's of others.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 4, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Like an idiot savant without a special talent







trey gowdy is running for cover

and GOP is destined for ASS Fucking !!!!!!!







btw, does anyone notice the irony of the closeted homo's in rural america?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2018)

The Washington Post
Trump’s latest stunt is aboutto blow up in his face

THE MORNING PLUM:
It is still very possible that President Trump could use the Nunes memo as a pretext to try
to quash or constrain special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s probe. Trump tweeted over
the weekend that the memo “totally vindicates” his claim that the investigation is a “witch
hunt,” which is an absurd lie in every possible respect, but it shows he’s still mulling a
move on Mueller.
But the performance of congressional Republicans on the Sunday shows — and a
weekend’s worth of legal analysis taking apart the Nunes effort — together suggest
another possibility. The Nunes memo affair may be shaping up as a much bigger fiasco
than we even know — so bad, in fact, that it could ultimately undermine Trump’s position
even more dramatically than we could have expected.
Today Democrats on the House Intelligence Committee will push for a vote to release
Rep. Adam Schiff’s rebuttal to the Nunes memo. We now know enough to speculate that
the Schiff rebuttal — which wouldn’t exist in the first place if Nunes hadn’t embarked on
this charade with the White House’s blessing — may actually give us new information
about the genesis of the Russia probe that only further underscores its legitimacy.
A key conclusion about the Nunes memo reached by legal analysts is that the memo
actually confirmed that the FBI’s investigation was launched in July 2016, well in
advance of the awarding in October 2016 of a warrant to conduct surveillance on former
Trump adviser Carter Page due to his suspected links to Russia, based to an
indeterminate extent on Democratic-funded research in the “Steele dossier.” The Nunes
memo vaguely notes that information gathered on Trump adviser George Papadopoulos
is what triggered the FBI inquiry. Papadopoulos revealed in his plea that he had learned
of “dirt” collected on Hillary Clinton by the Russians.
What’s more, the Nunes memo notes that surveillance warrants were subsequently
granted numerous times. As Paul Rosenzweig, a former Whitewater investigator, points
out, these could only have been granted if new evidence had demonstrated sufficient
grounds for suspicion of Page, meaning “independent reviews” by “separate judges”
actually “validated the FBI’s investigation.”
If Schiff’s rebuttal is released, it is likely to add detail, where possible, filling in this
picture of the genesis of the probe. The New York Times reports that the rebuttal will
supply “crucial context” to the FBI’s case for getting the warrant.
Indeed, Rep. Jim Himes (Conn.), the No. 2 Democrat on the House Intelligence
Committee, hinted at this when he told CNN that the Democratic rebuttal will show that
“it is not true” that the warrant “was awarded solely on the basis of the Steele dossier.” In
other words, the Schiff memo will likely detail, to the degree that it can, the actual
reasons the warrant was granted — and why subsequent warrants were as well.
Yes, Republicans on the House Intelligence Committee could still vote against releasing
the Schiff rebuttal. Trump himself signaled opposition to its release moments ago:
But on the Sunday shows, multiple Republicans on the House Intelligence Committee
firmly stated that the Nunes memo should not be used to cast doubt on the integrity of
the Mueller probe. This is disingenuous, in that they voted to release the Nunes memo
while knowing Trump wants to use it to target Mueller. Still, this signals that some
leading congressional Republicans are now reluctant to be associated with Trump’s
efforts to undermine his probe. Trump just raised the stakes, in effect directly associating
his seeming opposition to releasing the rebuttal with his own efforts to obstruct the
investigation.
Yes, Trump himself could block the release of the Schiff rebuttal. But the White House
itself called for release of the Nunes memo on grounds of “transparency,” and House
Speaker Paul Ryan has come out for releasing Schiff’s rebuttal. If Republicans now give
cover to Trump thwarting its release, they will be even more overtly associated with his
efforts to block the truth from coming out than before. Perhaps their bad faith is
bottomless enough to permit them go here, but the glaring thinness of the Nunes memo
may make it politically more risky.
In the end, Trump could still use the Nunes memo to hamstring Mueller by firing Deputy
Attorney General Rod Rosenstein and replacing him with a loyalist to oversee the probe.
But this would now have to happen either after the Schiff rebuttal served to reinforce the
investigation’s legitimacy, or after Trump suppressed the Schiff rebuttal even though it
could further undermine his own rationale for taking such a dramatic step. Trump is
shameless enough to do this in either scenario. But it could now be harder for
congressional Republicans to go along with it. This would not be the case if not for
Nunes’s antics — which Trump backed.
* JEFF SESSIONS GOES QUIET: The New York Times reports on an important
point: Amid Trump’s constant attacks on the Justice Department, Attorney General Jeff
Sessions isn’t saying much to defend the department:
Current and former prosecutors say Mr. Sessions’s tepid response reflects
efforts to appease Mr. Trump, even at the expense of morale among the
department’s employees, and has raised fears that prosecutors cannot
depend on protection from political interference. … Two current federal
prosecutors who spoke on the condition of anonymity said they were
working hard to maintain morale.
The Times reports that Sessions is constrained from defending the Justice Department
because Trump has berated him for failing to defend him from the Mueller probe.
Trump’s attacks on Sessions are working.
* PANIC TIME? DEMOCRATS ARE OUTRAISING REPUBLICANS: Politico
reports that the latest fundraising numbers show it may be “panic time” for House
Republicans:
More than 40 House Republican incumbents were outraised in the final
quarter of 2017 by one — or several — of their Democratic opponents … The
trendline is getting worse, not better. Despite the myriad advantages of
incumbency and control of Congress, there are more House members with
less cash on hand than their Democratic challengers than the quarter
before.
This is a good indicator of the energy on the Democratic side, and Trump’s antics aren’t
stopping anytime soon, which could help maintain that energy (and fundraising edge).
* DEMOCRATS HOPE TO USE MEMO IN MIDTERMS: Bloomberg reports that
Democrats are prepared to use the Nunes memo against Republicans in the midterms, by
citing it as evidence of a GOP effort to protect Trump from accountability. Democrats are
circulating talking points saying Republicans are “now part and parcel” of “an organized
effort to obstruct” the Mueller probe.
This has the virtue of being true: Republicans backed #ReleaseTheMemo in the full
knowledge that Trump expressly intended to use the memo to, at best, cast doubt on the
investigation or, at worst, as pretext to constrain it.

* DEMOCRATS WARN TRUMP ON NORTH KOREA: The Post reports that 18
Democratic senators will send a letter to Trump warning against the much-discussed
possibility of a “bloody nose” quick preemptive strike on North Korea:
The 18 senators … emphasized that it is an “enormous gamble” to believe
that such an action, even if it were modest in scope, would not provoke an
escalation from dictator Kim Jong Un. “Moreover, without congressional
authority, a preventative or preemptive U.S. military strike would lack
either a constitutional basis or legal authority,” the senators wrote in the
letter.
It will be interesting to see which congressional Republicans are willing to step up and
assert this authority for themselves.

* AND PAUL RYAN IS COMPLICIT: E.J. Dionne Jr. skewers Paul Ryan’s laughable
claim that release of the Nunes memo “does not impugn” the Mueller investigation,
noting that Trump himself has confirmed his own intention to use it to undermine the
probe:
Ryan and other Republicans claiming that putting out this memo would not
serve to undermine the investigation are either fooling themselves — or us.
Autocrats don’t prevail unless they have allies to give them cover. Thanks to
House Republicans, our country has taken another step toward the chaos
that autocrats thrive on.
Indeed. If Trump does end up using the Nunes memo as even partial justification for
quashing or constraining the Mueller probe, Republicans who knew perfectly well that
this was the intention are complicit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2018)

I think we're starting to see the GOP fold, the number of republican committee chairs and incumbents "retiring this year speaks volumes. Already there are more than enough retiring GOP house members to impeach Trump, and once it hits the senate, Trump is done. Mueller gets to make an overwhelming case before the senate and nation, you will all see it unfold and will make your own judgements, the senate will be mindful of this and the evidence, when they vote to convict.

Trey Gowdy is a former prosecutor and can read the tea leaves better than most, he knows that Mueller owns another former prosecutor, AG Jeff Sessions for perjury. Sessions will fall on his sword for the justice department, or Mueller will send him to jail, he will also testify against Trump in the coming senate impeachment trial. Trey Gowdy knows the law and investigations, he knows that from here on out there is a future danger of going to jail. I think he is voting with his feet, just like all the other GOP members of the house and senate. The election is only 8 months away and a change of the house and senate, 8 months is nothing in the legal world, Mueller or other investigators will assemble an even stronger case. The FBI and lifers in the justice department will also be cut lose to go after Trump's collaborators in obstruction of justice. 

Normally politicians in America are not jailed for political antics, but that was before Trump, treason and the GOP losing it's fucking mind!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we're starting to see the GOP fold, the number of republican committee chairs and incumbents "retiring this year speaks volumes. Already there are more than enough retiring GOP house members to impeach Trump, and once it hits the senate, Trump is done. Mueller gets to make an overwhelming case before the senate and nation, you will all see it unfold and will make your own judgements, the senate will be mindful of this and the evidence, when they vote to convict.
> 
> Trey Gowdy is a former prosecutor and can read the tea leaves better than most, he knows that Mueller owns another former prosecutor, AG Jeff Sessions for perjury. Sessions will fall on his sword for the justice department, or Mueller will send him to jail, he will also testify against Trump in the coming senate impeachment trial. Trey Gowdy knows the law and investigations, he knows that from here on out there is a future danger of going to jail. I think he is voting with his feet, just like all the other GOP members of the house and senate. The election is only 8 months away and a change of the house and senate, 8 months is nothing in the legal world, Mueller or other investigators will assemble an even stronger case. The FBI and lifers in the justice department will also be cut lose to go after Trump's collaborators in obstruction of justice.
> 
> Normally politicians in America are not jailed for political antics, but that was before Trump, treason and the GOP losing it's fucking mind!



Unfortunately Gowdy is in a district so red, he will certainly be replaced by a rabid right winger. He certainly would have won re-election. He decided to leave for other reasons.

The gop is far from folding. That is defeatest - because if you think we can coast to wins in November you are a fool, and it doesn't sound like Mrs. DIY did that. 

Always assume that even one day off could cost us the election. Eyes front. Hands out of your pants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Unfortunately Gowdy is in a district so red, he will certainly be replaced by a rabid right winger. He certainly would have won re-election. He decided to leave for other reasons.
> 
> The gop is far from folding. That is defeatest - because if you think we can coast to wins in November you are a fool, and it doesn't sound like Mrs. DIY did that.
> 
> Always assume that even one day off could cost us the election. Eyes front. Hands out of your pants.


Ya gotta keep yer chin up and eyes open as well as yer hands off yer pecker. They ain't a run'n fur a reason. I can see the cracks forming in the GOP wall.

But yer right, there's a battle to be fought, Donald is gonna fight to the last drop of someone else's blood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Unfortunately Gowdy is in a district so red, he will certainly be replaced by a rabid right winger. He certainly would have won re-election. He decided to leave for other reasons.
> 
> The gop is far from folding. That is defeatest - because if you think we can coast to wins in November you are a fool, and it doesn't sound like Mrs. DIY did that.
> 
> Always assume that even one day off could cost us the election. Eyes front. Hands out of your pants.


I also have more confidence in Trump than you, I'm certain he will fuck this up, he got to this point all on his own. Anybody with a brain and the kind of GOP support he has, would have got away clean, even with their head shoved halfway up Putin's ass.

Lots of people thought Hitler was a joke too, until they were inside a concentration camp. Before WWII, Canada's prime Minister MacKenzie King said of Hitler, " A harmless peasant", I think he might have understated things a bit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2018)

*Nance: President Trump’s FBI And DOJ Attacks “From The Dictator’s Playbook”*




Former CIA Director John Brennan warns about President Trump's repeated attacks on the FBI. Stephanie Ruhle breaks down some of the president’s attacks on his own FBI and DOJ. Former Deputy Assistant Attorney General Tom Dupree and MSNBC Terrorism analyst Malcolm Nance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2018)

*Trump Touted The Economy As The Stock Market Plunged*




Many networks switched from a live feed of President Trump's speech in Cincinnati about tax cuts and the economy to coverage of the plummeting U.S. stock market.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2018)

It looks like Trump is too stupid to talk to Mueller, or so those around him think. An honest man would have talked to Comey a long time ago and would be moving the whole russia investigation forward, instead we have lies, obstruction, threats and bullshit. Perhaps they will delay this interview for months or Mueller might cut to the chase and subpoena him before a grand jury. In the meantime the heat is gonna be cranked up on Trump and those around him, they might force him to pardon, or throw some minor figures like Hope Hicks and a few others under the bus. Mueller will hold off on charging family members because Trump will Pardon them, but he will if he has to. Whoever tries to stop him from putting the works of these clowns in the slammer, will surely regret it. If the FBI believes there is Russian money or treason in the GOP, they won't rest until they find out everything. Motivation won't be a problem, restraint might be though.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like Trump is too stupid to talk to Mueller, or so those around him think. An honest man would have talked to Comey a long time ago and would be moving the whole russia investigation forward, instead we have lies, obstruction, threats and bullshit. Perhaps they will delay this interview for months or Mueller might cut to the chase and subpoena him before a grand jury. In the meantime the heat is gonna be cranked up on Trump and those around him, they might force him to pardon, or throw some minor figures like Hope Hicks and a few others under the bus. Mueller will hold off on charging family members because Trump will Pardon them, but he will if he has to. Whoever tries to stop him from putting the works of these clowns in the slammer, will surely regret it. If the FBI believes there is Russian money or treason in the GOP, they won't rest until they find out everything. Motivation won't be a problem, restraint might be though.


Well, there is another possibility.

He might not interview trump at all.

Really, he doesn't need it. The evidence he has is very strong. While it would be nice to have trump lying on video, it isn't necessary and his supporters wouldn't believe it anyway.

What muehler needs the most is time, and to keep rosenstein in place. In addition to controlling the scope of the investigation, and approving any indictments, rosenstein also has the power to seal or release any final report. Under the SC rules, rosenstein has to approve any release of information.

If whoever is in that chair says no, we will NEVER find out what is in it, no matter how damming it is.

So this is kind of like the death star rounding the planet to shoot at the moon. It doesn't matter how powerful the gun is if it never gets to fire.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 6, 2018)

As part of the discussion about Donald Trump's lack of fitness for the presidency, some have argued that his linguistic capacities have worsened, suggesting significant cognitive decline.

In interviews in the 1980s and 1990s, Mr. Trump speaks in complete sentences, using mature vocabulary and expressions. There aren’t the endless digressions that make his current mode of expression a kind of vocal fantasia. America has certainly never experienced a commander in chief who expressed himself in this fashion. In public, at least.





The difference between the younger man talking in sentences and the older one talking in vocal ejaculations is evidence not of decline but authenticity – he has settled into his normal. Late in life an artless man has learned that he could leave his linguistic fly unzipped and life would go on. It may not be pretty, but it isn't a sign that his pants are going to fall down.

It's a sign that he's comfortable performing the role of POTUS with his pants down. The vast majority of Americans dont approve

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/02/06/opinion/trump-speech-mental-capacity.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2018)

It says a lot that Trump can't stand a half hour of being under oath and telling the truth. Everybody knows (except him) that he's in way over his head, time to publicly call him stupid and gutless. I figure if ya can use his own ego against him and goad him into it, he's as good as in the bag. Nobody would bet on Donald to tell the truth and not perjure himself, have a look at the odds the professional bookies are offering...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, there is another possibility.
> 
> He might not interview trump at all.
> 
> ...


I agree, he has overwhelming evidence and it might just be a ploy to keep Trump occupied and distracted, a way of taking the heat off Rosenstein until they are ready to spring a report on congress and then it would leak to the public. They are gonna dangle something shiny in front of him to get his attention and they got lots, including those who are gonna sing for Mueller. There are lots of leaks, trials, news releases and great investigative journalism to come, none of it will be good for Trump or the GOP.

I see heat is finally focusing where it belongs on Paul Ryan, Trump's chief enabler and defender. He is getting quite a bit of attention and criticism lately, he's holding nunes's chain and is responsible for his actions. I dunno if he's gonna run again, if he does, he might have a problem in november and so will lot's of other republicans. The stink is getting stronger and will stick to the GOP for a long time, all the people with brains and honor left the party, we see them on TV shitting on Trump and the GOP. The GOP has filled itself with racist, losers and fools, the military, security and law enforcement communities are falling away as have the intellectuals, it's increasingly run by grifters. The kinds of candidates and policies the republican base will throw up in the next election cycle primaries will finish them as a national party. Every GOP primary candidate will be a certified fucking loonie within a couple of election cycles, the base will spiral down!

The independents are gonna write the fuckers off in most places after this fiasco. I figure Paul and Mitch might have a "Come to Jesus moment" before summer, no fucking way they want to go into the election with this shit flying around. Who knows, maybe the rats will make history and go down with the ship, but I'll bet a few will jump.

Like I said before, the next elected GOP president will probably be a black person of indeterminate gender, they'll be living on fucking mars by then!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)

whashington post has a new article out tonight claiming cheeto jesus wants a military parade.

this stupid motherfucker is trying to make us look 3rd world. next thing you know he will want a military uniform to wear.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> whashington post has a new article out tonight claiming cheeto jesus wants a military parade.
> 
> this stupid motherfucker is trying to make us look 3rd world. next thing you know he will want a military uniform to wear.


Where else would he put his purple heart and all of that gold braid?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> whashington post has a new article out tonight claiming cheeto jesus wants a military parade.
> 
> this stupid motherfucker is trying to make us look 3rd world. next thing you know he will want a military uniform to wear.


Yep, Trump would look like Hermann Goering all decked out in a custom uniform, he could even wear the purple heart that vet gave him. Perhaps Putin will give him a medal for services rendered to the russian federation and he can wear that too.

Can they gold plate Kevlar helmets?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno if he's gonna run again,


Chris hayes postulated last night that he would run, but resign shortly after the new term starts. He has to, after asking his members to put their elections at risk by voting for unpopular provisions. 

He has a pretty colorful opponent. The "iron stash". So maybe he won't make it; but he will try.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SneekyNinja (Feb 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> whashington post has a new article out tonight claiming cheeto jesus wants a military parade.
> 
> this stupid motherfucker is trying to make us look 3rd world. next thing you know he will want a military uniform to wear.


Does the CiC get a military uniform? I've seen generals elected as President wear their dress uniform at times but I don't think I've ever seen a President go "Full Col. Ghadaffi" before.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 6, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Chris hayes postulated last night that he would run, but resign shortly after the new term starts. He has to, after asking his members to put their elections at risk by voting for unpopular provisions.
> 
> He has a pretty colorful opponent. The "iron stash". So maybe he won't make it; but he will try.


yeah, ironstache is a HORRIBLE politician. have you seen him attempt an interview? it's cringeworthy.

love the guy, hope he wins and all, but the guy just can't talk at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, ironstache is a HORRIBLE politician. have you seen him attempt an interview? it's cringeworthy.
> 
> love the guy, hope he wins and all, but the guy just can't talk at all.


By the time Trump is done dragging Paul and the GOP through shit, ya could run yer dog against him and win. Lot's more bad news for Paul, I don't figure the Koch brothers got enough money to buy him an election either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


>


That must have been done by a fan awhile back, Trump looks in in much worse shape today, he's aged a lot in the last year, stress will do that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2018)

His true "uniform".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2018)

*Are Texas Republicans turning away from Trump?*




Following a year of U.S. President Donald Trump's politics, there are once again rumblings of a Democratic comeback in Texas. The majority of Texans are still Republicans, but a year of Trump’s politics have some long-time Republicans turning away from the party, and sometimes, even embracing their former opponents.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Are Texas Republicans turning away from Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt that shit. bunch of gun slinging, bible toting, homophobic retards once you leave Dallas, El Paso, San Antonio, Houston and Austin. 

Texas has the largest rural population of any state. it is getting closer however


----------



## greg nr (Feb 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i doubt that shit. bunch of gun slinging, bible toting, homophobic retards once you leave Dallas, El Paso, San Antonio, Houston and Austin.
> 
> Texas has the largest rural population of any state. it is getting closer however


TX is complicated. It has a large eligible hispanic voting block, but they haven't been showing up at the poll's. They also have large minority communities in the urban centers, and austin has a large pool of libertarian/progressives.

If they ever get to the point where entropy moves all of those groups in the same direction at the same time, it would get very exciting.

But entropy being what it is, everyone moves in random directions and no momentum is gained.

Maybe this is the year. Who knows. The one thing the resistance has on it's side is motivation. People want to vote, and vote now, damit.

In six months, well, we will see.


----------



## deep_rob (Feb 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i doubt that shit. bunch of gun slinging, bible toting, homophobic retards once you leave Dallas, El Paso, San Antonio, Houston and Austin.
> 
> Texas has the largest rural population of any state. it is getting closer however


LOL, you're right.. its getting more and more progresive, though.. in some ways, more than others.. TX aint perfect, but i love the state and the land and most of the people. i love the cultural.. One of the things that i'm upset about the most, is the CBD thing.. 
abbot ok'ed it, bc the optics look good. there was no noble or morally just reason behind it.. he set up the whole program to fail, before it even got off the ground. Said he'd allow open reg for vendors. only allow 3 contracts and the cocksucker gave them away to out-of-state businesses.. I mean, aint we an agro state? talk about reviltizing places like the Valley! Ganja money could save small town usa, ya know? 
But the real kick to the nuts, is the limititations. its not real cbd, not at all.. he's only allow that fake shit made from Linnaeus. We all know that only cannabiniods derived from plants that were original bred down from the THC-side of the family are the legit stuff.. and that anything with Linnaeus in it is snake oil... So, Abbot leaglizes this fake CBD, to pacify the ignorant norml people, and the fake cbd wont work, and then abbot will call the program a failure, and use it as political fire to keep weed outlawed. 
This dumbass cbd venture will set TX back, at least by 5 yrs. i bet u OK will legalize before tx does! 

I left b/c i was sick of his shit. In a perfect world, TX will legalize and then go back home..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> TX is complicated. It has a large eligible hispanic voting block, but they haven't been showing up at the poll's. They also have large minority communities in the urban centers, and austin has a large pool of libertarian/progressives.
> 
> If they ever get to the point where entropy moves all of those groups in the same direction at the same time, it would get very exciting.
> 
> ...



believe this... a shitload of hispanics in texas vote republican, but they are on a sharp learning curve and they are not stupid people.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 8, 2018)

deep_rob said:


> LOL, you're right.. its getting more and more progresive, though.. in some ways, more than others.. TX aint perfect, but i love the state and the land and most of the people. i love the cultural.. One of the things that i'm upset about the most, is the CBD thing..
> abbot ok'ed it, bc the optics look good. there was no noble or morally just reason behind it.. he set up the whole program to fail, before it even got off the ground. Said he'd allow open reg for vendors. only allow 3 contracts and the cocksucker gave them away to out-of-state businesses.. I mean, aint we an agro state? talk about reviltizing places like the Valley! Ganja money could save small town usa, ya know?
> But the real kick to the nuts, is the limititations. its not real cbd, not at all.. he's only allow that fake shit made from Linnaeus. We all know that only cannabiniods derived from plants that were original bred down from the THC-side of the family are the legit stuff.. and that anything with Linnaeus in it is snake oil... So, Abbot leaglizes this fake CBD, to pacify the ignorant norml people, and the fake cbd wont work, and then abbot will call the program a failure, and use it as political fire to keep weed outlawed.
> This dumbass cbd venture will set TX back, at least by 5 yrs. i bet u OK will legalize before tx does!
> ...


it OK legalizes before Texas, i will be making trips out of state and the backroads back in, lol...

Texas DPS will have their fucking hands full. fucking retards !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2018)

Trump will legalise pot to piss Jeff Sessions off and get him to resign, create a big distraction and he can also fire Mueller. Now all ya gotta do is get the idea to Fox and Friends, explain it's advantages to him and yer as good as done. Considering everything else the GOP is going along with, pot should be a breeze.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 9, 2018)

Nothing to see here citizens: move along, move along.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2018)

*Charlie Cook After Dem Win In Donald Trump Country: There Is A Wave *




Democrats just flipped the 35th State Assembly seat from Red to Blue since Trump was elected president, and Charlie Cook says it's clear there's a blue wave. Will it last? He joins Lawrence O'Donnell to explain the signs he sees ahead of the 2018 midterm elections.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 9, 2018)

trump will not approve the release of the Democratic memo.

get a rope


----------



## greg nr (Feb 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump will not approve the release of the Democratic memo.
> 
> get a rope


lawrence odonnel just reported the wh is NOT approving release of the memo.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trey gowdy is running for cover
> 
> and GOP is destined for ASS Fucking !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



it's all that religious shite..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 9, 2018)

greg nr said:


> lawrence odonnel just reported the wh is NOT approving release of the memo.


yes, that's what i meant, but don't you mean chris mathews?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yes, that's what i meant, but don't you mean chris mathews?


yeah, sorry, tweety bird. I get them confused for some reason although I really like odonnel and dislike tweety.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2018)

*Even George W. Bush Sees Evidence Of Russia Meddling*




We've entered an alternative universe where Former President George W. Bush is right about things.

Late night comedians do a pretty good job of summing up the news these days, seems the mainstream media is learning to laugh at the clown too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2018)

*Smoke mirrors and bullshit*
All that comes out of the WH is smoke mirrors and bullshit, distractions. None of it matters, in fact it's good, it doesn't distract Mueller or the investigators, it does keep the press busy and because of it, Trump too. The latest examples of spousal abuse are a good example, Trump didn't create it (his own example aside), but has been consumed by it, its stripping away his help and might get Kelly fired too. There are lots of people in the WH that still don't have a security clearance, Porter didn't and apparently he's far from alone, this latest scandal highlights severe security issues. Trump is still moving to fire Rosenstein and this is gonna be his main defense, he just needs a better excuse, since the "Nunes memo" blew up in their faces.

At what point does supporting a traitor cross the line into becoming one? When do you have to make people responsible for shutting down reality and being willfully ignorant? Do you need to wait until ya gotta put em on the end of a rope or in front of a wall? What are your responsibilities as a citizen, you know all about your rights? Right now the ratio is about two to one strongly against Trump as opposed to those who support him. It looks like the republicans are gonna get destroyed in the midterm elections unless they break with Trump and if that happens more than Donald Trump and family are gonna go to jail. The GOP is not just courting political disaster, but many in it are playing with the fire of treason, conspiracy and obstruction of justice. This will be the results of investigations and commissions over the next several years, no prosecutions will be politically motivated, no need, there's plenty of guilt to go around.

This is gonna come to a head in the next month or so, and if Trump is not impeached then, he will be after the house and senate change hands. I think the senate might even come into play, those GOP senators who are up for reelection this fall might be a bit concerned at what might come out between now and then. I don't think yer state can be red enough to withstand the assault of "Trump, destroyer of the GOP"! The redder the state the deeper the senator will climb into bed with Donald, the bigger the impact of bombshell news coming out of leaks trials and investigations. Trump did manage to turn an Alabama senate seat democratic, a miracle on par with Christ turning water into wine! I'm sure the future church of Trump will cite this miracle of divine incompetence as some kind of perverted proof, irony would be completely lost on such people. Ok, he had help from Roy Moore with the election, but still...

Trump seems to have gathered every con man, loonie and slimeball to his banner and his supporters seem unable to discern this, or perhaps just don't care. Ya got yer faith based movements and with Trump ya got yer hate and fear based movements, by now many of the misguided have fallen away, leaving only a hard hearted core blinded by hate and made stupid by ignorance and fear. "Cut your nose off to spite your face", is a fact of life and scared stupid is a truism. Idiocy has a long history, this is just the latest chapter.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Smoke mirrors and bullshit*
> All that comes out of the WH is smoke mirrors and bullshit, distractions. None of it matters, in fact it's good, it doesn't distract Mueller or the investigators, it does keep the press busy and because of it, Trump too. The latest examples of spousal abuse are a good example, Trump didn't create it (his own example aside), but has been consumed by it, its stripping away his help and might get Kelly fired too. There are lots of people in the WH that still don't have a security clearance, Porter didn't and apparently he's far from alone, this latest scandal highlights severe security issues. Trump is still moving to fire Rosenstein and this is gonna be his main defense, he just needs a better excuse, since the "Nunes memo" blew up in their faces.
> 
> A what point does supporting a traitor cross the line into becoming one? When do you have to make people responsible for shutting down reality and being willfully ignorant? Do you need to wait until ya gotta put em on the end of a rope or in front of a wall? What are your responsibilities as a citizen, you know all about your rights? Right now the ratio is about two to one strongly against Trump as opposed to those who support him. It looks like the republicans are gonna get destroyed in the midterm elections unless they break with Trump and if that happens more than Donald Trump and family are gonna go to jail. The GOP is not just courting political disaster, but many in it are playing with the fire of treason, conspiracy and obstruction of justice. This will be the results of investigations and commissions over the next several years, no prosecutions will be politically motivated, no need, there's plenty of guilt to go around.
> ...


I've held security clearances in the past, but nothing is current. The process can be gruelling. Depending on your clearance level, they want information on every place you have ever lived, every person you have ever worked for, every foreign trip you have ever taken, and for the highest levels, lie detector tests with deep lifestyle analysis.

It has taken as long as 18 months for my applications to clear. Sometimes it's mundane, "we need an explanation of xyz" that you were invlved with 10 years ago. In some cases they just dig deeply into a particular avenue at a very slow pace; an example would be you have close ties to family members living abroad.

Until you complete the process, but after a lot of prelim work is done, you have "interim" status; which is pretty much full clearance pending the completion of the final investigations. This whole process got a lot slower after that asshat snowden decided to crap on his oath to the constitution and take state secrets first to china, and then to russia. But that digresses...

Anyway, the way it's supposed to work is that as soon as the FBI decides it has a disqualifying fact, you are supposed to have that interim clearance yanked. 

There are lots of immediate disqualifiers; money trouble, having a DUI, having been charged with a violent crime, most drug offenses, etc.

So while there are questions, the fact that a lot of indiividuals haven't been fully vetted isn't unusual. The fact that the FBI found disqualifying facts, and the people retained their interim clearance, is and should be the issue.

Omarossa is hardly a fountains of truth, but she did dish out there are a lot of WH staffers who have DUI's and violent crimes in their records. Why are they still working there?

To even set an un-escorted foot in the wh, and especially the west wing, you must have a high level security clearance. They won't even let you go to the restroom without an escort.

So why do all these people seem to have DQ facts on their records and are still getting ts/sci (and higher) level access?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've held security clearances in the past, but nothing is current. The process can be gruelling. Depending on your clearance level, they want information on every place you have ever lived, every person you have ever worked for, every foreign trip you have ever taken, and for the highest levels, lie detector tests with deep lifestyle analysis.
> 
> It has taken as long as 18 months for my applications to clear. Sometimes it's mundane, "we need an explanation of xyz" that you were invlved with 10 years ago. In some cases they just dig deeply into a particular avenue at a very slow pace; an example would be you have close ties to family members living abroad.
> 
> ...


Because Trump said ethics was bullshit and swept it away with the wave of his hand, he thought he was elected king, not president. Besides, why waste time with security clearances when the guy at the top is a traitor and would give anything to Putin he wants. I would expect Putin to flash the American president's "biscuit" at a news conference to show that Trump had given it to him when told to. The fish rots from the top and this latest security fiasco is just another example of it. The worst possible person became the US president and he has almost total power over the GOP base and through them congress. Most citizens fear even this incompetent fool could destroy your country with the help of the GOP and every hate filled fool in it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2018)

When the depth of the Trump administration's betrayal and incompetence becomes known, the reaction will be like that to 911. Trump supporters are already split off from reality, but the reality they are filtering is a major national security concern. Will these people, many of whom are indirectly under the control of Moscow, accept a verdict by the senate or even a jury? How much more evidence of treasonous conspiracy has to be accumulated? Mueller knows and so does Rosenstein, they could put these guys away for a million years blindfolded, if it were up to the law and courts. This is as serious business as there is, the russians have thousands of nuclear warheads pointed at the US right now and they are probably the only country that does so. They have compromised the president in a politically broken and corrupt government. The GOP congress has utterly failed in its constitutional functions and appears to be almost as compromised as the administration. Looking at this situation with what is already known, it's obvious that Trump is owned by Putin, the GOP knows this and doesn't care. What Trump and the leadership of the GOP have done here is worthy of the label high treason, high crimes for sure, misdemeanors doesn't even come close.

When the house changes hands I hope they have Rupert Murdoch and some FOX executives in for a little talk. All broadcast media needs an overhauling, including AM radio, anything that is spoon feed to low IQ voters needs to be regulated. Don't just restore net neutrality, but get to a big part of the problem that feeds the world of alternative reality that echoes Moscow's line. You need hate laws that apply to broadcasters, including Youtube ranters and even people like me! Seriously, just applying reasonable laws in the area of broadcast media will do a lot, your free to get on a soapbox or print what you will, but public broadcast and news is different. You have free speech, but can't shout fire in a crowded theater, same idea, it works in lot's of other free countries too. It looks like Facebook and Google might have seen the light here too and I would expect they are taking measures to counter this kind of thing as well. One thing is for sure, Trump and the GOP have done nothing to protect the 2018 election from interference by russia. The attacks are ongoing, #release the memo bot messages and memes on social media and they are coordinated with the GOP.

This is turning into a life or death struggle of the most serious kind, countless lives have been taken and given for far less than these clowns do in a day. The sacrifice of millions of patriots will be all swept away in a self serving act of betrayal that will have few equals in history.

I hope they bust the cocksucker soon, cause the longer this goes on, the harder folks are gonna look at the GOP. Everyday Trump is in office is a risk to national security and is a real and present danger the country and constitution. I figure those who still support this clown should trade in the MAGA cap for a dunce hat


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> believe this... a shitload of hispanics in texas vote republican, but they are on a sharp learning curve and they are not stupid people.


that's because they identify with the religious aspect.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the depth of the Trump administration's betrayal and incompetence becomes known, the reaction will be like that to 911. Trump supporters are already split off from reality, but the reality they are filtering is a major national security concern. Will these people, many of whom are indirectly under the control of Moscow, accept a verdict by the senate or even a jury? How much more evidence of treasonous conspiracy has to be accumulated? Mueller knows and so does Rosenstein, they could put these guys away for a million years blindfolded, if it were up to the law and courts. This is as serious business as there is, the russians have thousands of nuclear warheads pointed at the US right now and they are probably the only country that does so. They have compromised the president in a politically broken and corrupt government. The GOP congress has utterly failed in its constitutional functions and appears to be almost as compromised as the administration. Looking at this situation with what is already known, it's obvious that Trump is owned by Putin, the GOP knows this and doesn't care. What Trump and the leadership of the GOP have done here is worthy of the label high treason, high crimes for sure, misdemeanors doesn't even come close.
> 
> *When the house changes hands I hope they have Rupert Murdoch and some FOX executives in for a little talk. All broadcast media needs an overhauling, including AM radio, anything that is spoon feed to low IQ voters needs to be regulated. Don't just restore net neutrality, but get to a big part of the problem that feeds the world of alternative reality that echoes Moscow's line. You need hate laws that apply to broadcasters, including Youtube ranters and even people like me! Seriously, just applying reasonable laws in the area of broadcast media will do a lot, your free to get on a soapbox or print what you will, but public broadcast and news is different. You have free speech, but can't shout fire in a crowded theater, same idea, it works in lot's of other free countries too. It looks like Facebook and Google might have seen the light here too and I would expect they are taking measures to counter this kind of thing as well*. One thing is for sure, Trump[ and the GOP have done nothing to protect the 2018 election from interference by russia. The attacks are ongoing, #release the memo bot messages and memes on social media and they are coordinated with the GOP.
> 
> ...



these fuckers are dangerous and anti-democratic. i hope they do get regulated so that the mentally handicapped (repubs) can get back the REAL facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've held security clearances in the past, but nothing is current. The process can be gruelling. Depending on your clearance level, they want information on every place you have ever lived, every person you have ever worked for, every foreign trip you have ever taken, and for the highest levels, lie detector tests with deep lifestyle analysis.
> 
> It has taken as long as 18 months for my applications to clear. Sometimes it's mundane, "we need an explanation of xyz" that you were invlved with 10 years ago. In some cases they just dig deeply into a particular avenue at a very slow pace; an example would be you have close ties to family members living abroad.
> 
> ...


Here's an answer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Go trump


Go for what? Treason?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2018)

This latest WH spousal abuse security scandal is great! It's another ball in the air that Trump has to keep an eye on and one that could really get away from him bigly. Mueller is still quietly plugging away and the plan to fire Rosenstein is stalled cause they gotta deal with this bullshit. Some estimate there are as many as 30 people in the WH who still don't have security clearance, Porter is not alone. Trey Gowdy chairs the oversight committee that is suppose to keep an eye on this situation, I hear nothing but crickets and silence. Trump is behind the latest fiasco as he is the root of most of the screw ups, next to go out the door, John Kelly and Dan McGhan.

The russians are still attacking America and Trump has done nothing but interfere with the responses and solutions. The republican congress is now complicant in this conspiracy with Trump and those who surround him. These people must be fucking crazy to get into bed with Trump and Putin. The only ways for the GOP to win elections is to gerrymander, suppress the vote, smother with money, propagandise and use divisive social issues like racism, abortion, gay marriage and even restrooms! Now they have added treason to the list of things they are willing to do to hold onto power.

Anyway this latest example of the Trump style of mismanagement is causing a distraction for Trump, not the press, cause there is a real important story here about security clearances. This will serve to strip away many of the assholes who populate the WH that can't get a security clearance. All this stuff is delaying the firing of Rosenstein and throwing Trump off his stride, more grist for Mueller's mill, who I'm sure will want to interview a few of these folks one day.

Ya know, I figured over a thousand assholes would go to prison before the dust settles on this business, I might have underestimated.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2018)

Trump's new official portrait. Sans sperm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Trump's new official portrait. Sans sperm.


They don't serve McDonald's cheese burgers in supermax, I figure his final portrait will include a uniform with a number. Too bad the feds don't go in for those fancy striped suits.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 14, 2018)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Go trump


I already went Trump this morning- a big toilet-filling Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2018)

I figure Vlad should go for broke and tell Trump to give Alaska back to russia plus a billion dollars, why not? The GOP should be ok with it and it would be a great opportunity for Putin to show his total domination over Trump, really rub America's nose in it. I don't really see a problem with the base going along with it either considering the kinds of bullshit they are buying now. Just get FOX news on board and they could sell the idea to the base. Next thing Facebook and Twitter will light up with " #Give back Alaska" as the trolls and bots come online.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Vlad should go for broke and tell Trump to give Alaska back to russia plus a billion dollars, why not? The GOP should be ok with it and it would be a great opportunity for Putin to show his total domination over Trump, really rub America's nose in it. I don't really see a problem with the base going along with it either considering the kinds of bullshit they are buying now. Just get FOX news on board and they could sell the idea to the base. Next thing Facebook and Twitter will light up with " #Give back Alaska" as the trolls and bots come online.


The gop will never give up 2 senate seats. They would probably keep a few square miles owned and leased out entirely by the koch brothers just so it can retain statehood.

But they will likely get control of the northwest passage without even a thank you m'am. Once that pass is open due to global warming, controlling it will be very profitable. A true abdication of us interests.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The gop will never give up 2 senate seats. They would probably keep a few square miles owned and leased out entirely by the koch brothers just so it can retain statehood.
> 
> But they will likely get control of the northwest passage without even a thank you m'am. Once that pass is open due to global warming, controlling it will be very profitable. A true abdication of us interests.


Ya just hit the one snag in the plan, if they were democratic seats, she'd be gone! I'm sure some clever russian is working on it now, planning an Alaskexit campaign or something. There are even Trump supporters in Alaska who are willing to cut their own throat if Donald says so.

Canada might have something to say about any northwest passage ventures, we have an economy larger than russia which has a GDP about equal to Spain, we've also got NATO help. Trump won't be there that long anyway, once he's on the ropes he'll go down real quick, once Mitch and Paul decide to pull the pin on the prick, he's instantly fucked. They are just looking for an opportunity and some good cover with the base, if Mueller stays around, Trump is as good as fucked. Once he starts presenting his case for impeachment it will be a whopper and hard for the media, country, or GOP to ignore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2018)

First, condolences to those affected by the mass shooting in Florida, we all know the reasons, enough said.

Looks like the latest scandal has brought to light a much more serious issue. I don't think it's legal for these folks to read classified material and they could be subject to prosecution, another lever for Mueller to use. Trump never took care of business responsibly or properly and it's gonna bite him in the ass.

*Scores of top White House officials lack permanent security clearances*
by CAROL E. LEE, MIKE MEMOLI, KRISTEN WELKER and RICH GARDELLA

WASHINGTON — More than 130 political appointees working in the Executive Office of the President did not have permanent security clearances as of November 2017, including the president’s daughter, son-in-law and his top legal counsel, according to internal White House documents obtained by NBC News.

Of those appointees working with interim clearances, 47 of them are in positions that report directly to President Donald Trump. About a quarter of all political appointees in the executive office are working with some form of interim security clearance.
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/scores-top-white-house-officials-lack-permanent-security-clearances-n848191


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First, condolences to those affected by the mass shooting in Florida, we all know the reasons, enough said.
> 
> Looks like the latest scandal has brought to light a much more serious issue. I don't think it's legal for these folks to read classified material and they could be subject to prosecution, another lever for Mueller to use. Trump never took care of business responsibly or properly and it's gonna bite him in the ass.
> 
> ...



my fellow citizens that voted for cheeto jesus are not deep thinkers. in fact, it's quite embarrassing that they think they are MAGA. 

i really need mueller to crumble this administration and teach some people i know how wrong they have been.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my fellow citizens that voted for cheeto jesus are not deep thinkers. in fact, it's quite embarrassing that they think they are MAGA.
> 
> i really need mueller to crumble this administration and teach some people i know how wrong they have been.


Many will not admit it, too proud, though some will say, "We wuz hornswoggled"! The media line will be "you were lied to, it wasn't your fault" and that should help a few of em, just staying home in the midterms would do a lot to make up for it though.

Even with massive GOP help, it looks like this incompetent fool is gonna implode anyway, it's hard to prop up a piece of shit. I'm thinking of an implosion rather than a crumbling and a spectacular shit spewing one at that.

What was it they chanted at Trump rallies? LOCK HER UP! Why did they shout that, they said she mishandled classified documents! What does the latest scandal involve? 130 people in the WH without clearances after a year in office, mishandling secret documents, etc. How do you gather so many people in one place that can't pass a security check? If you choose people at random off the street you'd do much better than this.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How do you gather so many people in one place that can't pass a security check? If you choose people at random off the street you'd do much better than this.


You use russian stooges like sam clovis to staff your white house. Look, it's no secret that trump has surrounded himself with russian friendly interests. Sam clovis is largely responsible for that.

Helped of course by the likes of ivanka and jarred; every person working in ivanka's management team speaks russian. You don't get a unique skill set like that by accident.

And if you have close and questionable ties to foreign enemies, you don't get a clearance. Hell, even close ties to friendly governments will block a clearance (Israel and France to name 2). You also don't get a clearance if you are a thug with a violent streak. Or if you have a dui, or money problems, or heaven forbid, smoke cannabis.

But these numbers are NOT normal. If you look at past administrations, they vetted their employees thoroughly before hiring them, and almost all got their clearances quickly.

Trump's staffing is NOT normal.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 15, 2018)

The WH and GOP are now just a extension of the russian mob.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> The WH and GOP are now just a extension of the russian mob.


It sure as shit looks like it, not an impression you'd wanna make either. When the GOP decided they were gonna carry Trump's water, I don't think most really knew what they were getting in for, they are getting an idea now. Ya might as well try to carry the Pacific ocean on yer back as carry water for Donald, he's constantly adding to yer burden as well.

Nailing this prick is easy as pie, just the GOP standing in the way, without them, he'd be like a fart in a stiff breeze, gone...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You use russian stooges like sam clovis to staff your white house. Look, it's no secret that trump has surrounded himself with russian friendly interests. Sam clovis is largely responsible for that.
> 
> Helped of course by the likes of ivanka and jarred; every person working in ivanka's management team speaks russian. You don't get a unique skill set like that by accident.
> 
> ...


He had help in staffing for sure, direct instructions from Moscow for some positions, what do you think they talk about during all those meetings. Donald is not good with instructions so he needs frequent updates, close supervision and guidance, he's amazingly docile and passive, if ya got a firm enough grip on his nuts and know how to squeeze.

I've noticed that the former prosecutors among the GOP seem to be taking a more cautious approach to this stuff lately. Trey Gowdy seems "concerned", since he has oversight over this WH security mess and it's starting to look like dereliction of duty. He did howl mighty about Hillary's emails and BENGHAZI, not one hearing on any of this WH security stuff yet.

People have noticed that the LOCK HER UP! chants were about a trivial email security issue that the FBI gave her a pass on. Compared to this fiasco, Hillary's email problems were small potatoes indeed, LOCK HIM UP! might be a chant heard round the clock outside the WH this summer! Maybe someone should organise a "shout-a-thon till he's gone", in front of the WH starting this spring. Teams of people could go round the clock with, LOCK UP THE LOSER!, or LOCK HIM UP! etc. Get some blue ball caps with MAKE AMERICA DECENT AGAIN etc printed on them. I don't figure getting a crowd and volunteers to do the chanting will be an issue, you'd make a killing on the caps... 

What ya call fun and profit all rolled into one, kinda like a weed grow...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2018)

130+ people in the white house without security clearances because they are either compromised and able to be blackmailed, incompetent, in bed with foreign leaders, or god knows what else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You use russian stooges like sam clovis to staff your white house. Look, it's no secret that trump has surrounded himself with russian friendly interests. Sam clovis is largely responsible for that.
> 
> Helped of course by the likes of ivanka and jarred; every person working in ivanka's management team speaks russian. You don't get a unique skill set like that by accident.
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone in the FBI is gonna talk to Sam on many occasions and they will get him, if a heart attack doesn't first. Ivanka and Jared aren't the "sharpest knives in the drawer", but they are smart enough to be terrified of Mueller, so is Trump. I can't help but feel that Mueller has indictments ready to go and someone to instantly drop them off at the courthouse at the first hint of his or Rosenstein's firing.

The professionals in the FBI and justice departments know that the house and senate will change soon and if Trump isn't impeached before the midterms he will be after. Everybody with experience and knowledge of the law knows how this is gonna end, once they start in on Donald, it'll be quite the show. Future commissions, hearings, trials, studies, academic papers, books and movies will cover this era in microscopic detail, we might even see what Putin has on Trump. Trump's trials and tribulations will go on until he dies, the evil he has committed is catching up to him.

Mad the Orange Emperor will become, even though the dark side is strong with in him, I sense his downfall. He will start to lose control over the weak minded and his evil minions are being stripped away. As the heads around him roll he will be more alone with no one to carry out his will (scatterbrained as it is), he then becomes even more powerless and inept. Soon the Imperial Guard (GOP) will turn on him in a night of the long knives. 

LOCK HIM UP is being chanted constantly on the WH lawn and it's driving him even more nuts... Someone designed a phone app to organise people for the chanting relays, it became a trendy and popular thing to do in the summer of 2018. A selfie chanting on the WH lawn will be the thing to have on yer facebook page, thousands show up everyday and even follow Trump golfing. Response has been so popular that another group has been working the capital too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2018)

I see Steve Bannon sang for 20 hours to Mueller today, Stevie might be an asshole, but he's no dummy. Priebus and McGhan also talked to Mueller and he's got a clear picture of what went on, I'm sure it's not a pretty one.

It looks like Trump's fixer Cohen screwed up by talking about the non disclosure agreement and Stormy Daniels is gonna gush about Donald. The $130K payment is gonna be trouble for Donald and his boy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Steve Bannon sang for 20 hours to a grand jury today, Stevie might be an asshole, but he's no dummy. Priebus and McGhan also talked to Mueller and he's got a clear picture of what went on, I'm sure it's not a pretty one.
> 
> It looks like Trump's fixer Cohen screwed up by talking about the non disclosure agreement and Stormy Daniels is gonna gush about Donald. The $130K payment is gonna be trouble for Donald and his boy.


that hush money was made in coordination with candidate trump, making it a clear violation of campaign finance laws.

we'll see if he goes to prison or if laws are just for little people


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Steve Bannon sang for 20 hours to a grand jury today, Stevie might be an asshole, but he's no dummy. Priebus and McGhan also talked to Mueller and he's got a clear picture of what went on, I'm sure it's not a pretty one.
> 
> It looks like Trump's fixer Cohen screwed up by talking about the non disclosure agreement and Stormy Daniels is gonna gush about Donald. The $130K payment is gonna be trouble for Donald and his boy.


can't wait for stormy to squeal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like Rick Gates is cutting a deal with Mueller.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/15/politics/rick-gates-plea-deal-mueller-russia-investigation/index.html

That's 3 plea deals so far of very senior Trump people that are connected to russia. Obstruction of justice appears to be a separate track, all the public action has to do with russia, Flynn, Papadopoulos and now Gates. Paul Manafort knows he'll never see the light of day again unless he's got something extraordinary to offer up, Gates might have beat him to the punch though.

I'll bet this shit bothers Donald a lot more than the Rob Porter fiasco, or even the obstruction of justice charges. The russia business is the one thing that could separate him from much of his base and give the GOP enough cover to impeach him. What these people and others who will be convicted of conspiracy have to say at trial and sentencing should be quite interesting and sensational. Will Mueller try to impeach Trump before or after the trials and sentencing begin?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

I figure after a lifetime of government service Robert Mueller thinks this is the most important and historic thing he has ever done in his professional life. He is as motivated as it gets, as are his investigators and lawyers, all the stops are gonna be pulled out on this business and politics really doesn't have anything to do with it. Yea the GOP is dicking around in the house and senate and putting on a show for the base, but if Mueller and Rosenstein are touched with the help of the GOP, they will have crossed a Rubicon. I think Trump might try to fire Rosenstein, if he can get his head above water long enough with the current security clearance scandal unraveling around him. If either of these people is fired, there will be trouble in congress, the country and maybe on the streets.

So we got russia, security clearance fiascos, tons of corruption, fuckups, abuse of office, Stormy Daniels, incompetence, dereliction of duty and an endless list of other stupidity and evil. I could run out of electrons and life listing it all in detail. Remember when the Trump fans used to falsely say that Barack Obama was "The worst president ever", without providing any examples, racist assholes. Yep, the worst they could say at one point was that his wife's arms were too toned!

The fact that Don Jr. or Kushner haven't been charged yet is interesting. There is another possibility though, everybody, including his family turns on Trump and nobody will risk a day in jail by lying for Donald.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

when trump is long gone, we need to remember the fucking retards that voted this dick into office. 

foxnews, hannity, rush, brietbart, drudge and others must be addressed. broadcasting lies to the retarded is bringing our country closer to violence.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Rick Gates is cutting a deal with Mueller.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/15/politics/rick-gates-plea-deal-mueller-russia-investigation/index.html
> 
> ...


Bannon is all but flipped. Clovis, mcfarland, and probably sessions have flipped. The only question mark left is will kushner flip? He has the loyalty of a hooker at mardi gras, and both he and ivanka are in the shit. 

But none of it matters if rosenstein is purged. Trump can put anyone in that chair that already has been confirmed by the senate. And if he does, he has the power to control who gets indicted, and what goes into a final report and who sees it. 

Game over.

Protests? Give me a break. They don't care. They will probably jail the organizers at gitmo. Sign up to protest? You could be targeted. Show up and you could be arrested.

This isn't your daddies vietnam protest. This won't be a revolt without prisoners. While it won't be a tienemen square, it will be ugly and people will get destroyed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> when trump is long gone, we need to remember the fucking retards that voted this dick into office.
> 
> foxnews, hannity, rush, brietbart, drudge and others must be addressed. broadcasting lies to the retarded is bringing our country closer to violence.


It's better to grab the bull by the nuts before ya gotta handle him by the horns. Bring back the old equal time doctrine, that'll fix the FCC regulated ones. Tax laws are another way to reign in the worse of them, a rule of thumb is: News serves the user, propaganda serves the creators of it. The internet and especially the reward structure of social media makes traditional disinformation and propaganda an issue. They use existing wedge issues like racism and have help in the country when they echo divisive issues.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Bannon is all but flipped. Clovis, mcfarland, and probably sessions have flipped. The only question mark left is will kushner flip? He has the loyalty of a hooker at mardi gras, and both he and ivanka are in the shit.
> 
> But none of it matters if rosenstein is purged. Trump can put anyone in that chair that already has been confirmed by the senate. And if he does, he has the power to control who gets indicted, and what goes into a final report and who sees it.
> 
> ...


i hope you aren't correct, because at that point there is only one option left


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Bannon is all but flipped. Clovis, mcfarland, and probably sessions have flipped. The only question mark left is will kushner flip? He has the loyalty of a hooker at mardi gras, and both he and ivanka are in the shit.
> 
> But none of it matters if rosenstein is purged. Trump can put anyone in that chair that already has been confirmed by the senate. And if he does, he has the power to control who gets indicted, and what goes into a final report and who sees it.
> 
> ...


I don't think yer gonna see that kind of scenario, ya he will fire Rosenstein, but I don't figure it will play out like he figures. There will be no mass violence in the streets, protests yes, violence no. I don't think Mueller or Rosenstein are gonna sit by and passively allow this to happen, Mueller probably has a couple of pre signed letters from Rosenstein in his desk or at home. Unless Trump can pull off the firing and have the FBI on the spot to enforce his will etc, they can act before Trump and especially if they catch wind of any such moves and Trump is surrounded by informants. If Mueller figured he was gonna get fired, there are a lot of people who are ready to be indicted before grand juries, not an easy thing to roll back. Whatever can be done is being done, we and Trump only know a fraction of it. Trump is gonna start panicking soon and this is far too big and far too late to sweep anything under the rug, it wouldn't fit, the rug ain't big enough..


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think yer gonna see that kind of scenario, ya he will fire Rosenstein, but I don't figure it will play out like he figures. There will be no mass violence in the streets, protests yes, violence no. I don't think Mueller or Rosenstein are gonna sit by and passively allow this to happen, Mueller probably has a couple of pre signed letters from Rosenstein in his desk or at home. Unless Trump can pull off the firing and have the FBI on the spot to enforce his will etc, they can act before Trump and especially if they catch wind of any such moves and Trump is surrounded by informants. If Mueller figured he was gonna get fired, there are a lot of people who are ready to be indicted before grand juries, not an easy thing to roll back. Whatever can be done is being done, we and Trump only know a fraction of it. Trump is gonna start panicking soon and this is far too big and far too late to sweep anything under the rug, it wouldn't fit, the rug ain't big enough..


It can be done very quickly. Are they smart enough? Probably not. But whatever games you can think of being this far removed from the process and the rules, they can think of and try to block. All they need is one fbi insider on their side and they can pretty much decapitate the investigation in one orchestrated motion.

Trump has already called for an american lèse-majesté law. He may just get one if this plays out to a worst case scenario.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It can be done very quickly. Are they smart enough? Probably not. But whatever games you can think of being this far removed from the process and the rules, they can think of and try to block. All they need is one fbi insider on their side and they can pretty much decapitate the investigation in one orchestrated motion.
> 
> Trump has already called for an american lèse-majesté law. He may just get one if this plays out to a worst case scenario.


I don't think Trump is a leader, period, nobody would have confidence to follow his self serving lead on a risky ambiguous constitutional crises. Rosenstein can refuse the firing order, appeal it to a judge, make the FBI physically throw him out of office etc. I figure the GOP wants Trump gone and firing Rosenstein or Mueller would be that trigger, Trump should know it too, but is impulsive. I don't figure the Dems want to deal with Pence yet either, Trump is a gift that keeps on giving.

As for an FBI insider, he'd be a blackguard indeed! The way feelings are running in the FBI right now, they'd skin em alive! Besides, Trump leaks like a sieve and Mueller is tight as a drum.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Trump is a leader, period, nobody would have confidence to follow his self serving lead on a risky ambiguous constitutional crises. Rosenstein can refuse the firing order, appeal it to a judge, make the FBI physically throw him out of office etc. I figure the GOP wants Trump gone and firing Rosenstein or Mueller would be that trigger, Trump should know it too, but is impulsive. I don't figure the Dems want to deal with Pence yet either, Trump is a gift that keeps on giving.


The gop is just fine with trump. They don't want him gone. They are basically staging a revolutionary coup and trump is taking all the blame.

Mid terms? We will see. We may have an enthusiasm advantage, which usually means higher turnout, but they still have a lot of tricks we can't completely stop.

By 2020, if they keep the senate, the damage will be done. It will take a century to get back what has been lost. You can destroy a lot faster than you can build. A scientist out of work for two years isn't going to be able to start back up from nothing when labs are gone, research is destroyed, and funding is gone. 

So no, they don't want him gone. We will never get 18 of them to vote to convict. No matter what he does. They don't want pence because pence would insist on an agenda that isn't theirs. They can control trump because he is an empty suit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Everyday with Trump is a disaster for the GOP and the closer to the election it gets the bigger the mess it will be for them. They want Trump to be a bad memory come election day, if he's around it will cost them more senate seats. Not many republicans are up for reelection this time around, those who are, are concerned, unless they live in lunatic states. There are lots of democratic senators who hope Donald will be around and up to his neck in shit during the midterms. 

As for the midterms, it will be one for the history books, turnout will be massive.

If Mueller can get a case before congress Trump is as good as fucked, everybody knows it too. If Rosenstein is fired and Mueller resigns in protest or is fired too and the GOP sits on it's hands, yer right and God help us all. If Mueller is allowed to proceed, it's a foregone conclusion, bye bye Donald. Just look at the current security clearance scandal for a preview of the year ahead for the GOP with Donald on it's back.

I don't think God, guns, greed and the "south will rise again", is enough to hold this festering pile of shit together any more, Donald broke it. Have a little faith in Donald will ya, he'll fuckup bigly, he always does, remember, he didn't want to be president, but fucked up that too and got elected. This was all supposed to be a marketing and self promotion plan, but went terribly wrong, Donald got in way over his head and is in the process of publicly thrashing and drowning. The GOP tried to throw him a lifesaver many times, but Trump is too stupid, in fact he'll take a few of em down with him.

Donald is really like the pied piper, leading the rats off a cliff while playing out a tune on the dog whistle for them to march to.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

By the time he leaves office some will want his head, including the Russian mob


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> By the time he leaves office some will want his head, including the Russian mob


Donald is gonna end up costing the russian mob and Putin a lot of money. When Uncle Sam gets up off the ground and shakes the dust off himself, he's gonna be look'n for a little payback. These pricks got hundreds of billions stashed away in western tax havens, banks, etc and Uncle Sam and a few of his buddies are gonna help themselves, payback will be a bitch and expensive too. Only question will be what to do with all the money... Should be some fresh high end New York real estate on the market around then too, maybe prices will drop for awhile...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everyday with Trump is a disaster for the GOP and the closer to the election it gets the bigger the mess it will be for them. They want Trump to be a bad memory come election day, if he's around it will cost them more senate seats. Not many republicans are up for reelection this time around, those who are, are concerned, unless they live in lunatic states. There are lots of democratic senators who hope Donald will be around and up to his neck in shit during the midterms.
> 
> As for the midterms, it will be one for the history books, turnout will be massive.
> 
> ...


Until the consensus of polls show his approval rating in the 20's, he won't be convicted in the senate. If we don't have the house, he won't be impeached.

Right now, his average of polls is up, around 37%. That is enough of the primary base voter to send a chill down the spine of any member who wants oppose him.  Most who "might" have voted won't run for reelection, or they will die before they can vote.

We just don't have the numbers on our side. It would be a fun trial, but a bitter result. The gop just isn't going to give dem's a win on impeachment. And trump won't resign unless he can look like a hero and not a villain. Pence probably can't pardon him since he is caught up in the same legal issues. So that solution is off the table.

It sucks. But just because I'm a pessimist doesn't mean I'm wrong.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is gonna end up costing the russian mob and Putin a lot of money. When Uncle Sam gets up off the ground and shakes the dust off himself, he's gonna be look'n for a little payback. These pricks got hundreds of billions stashed away in western tax havens, banks, etc and Uncle Sam and a few of his buddies are gonna help themselves, payback will be a bitch and expensive too. Only question will be what to do with all the money... Should be some fresh high end New York real estate on the market around then too, maybe prices will drop for awhile...


That's chump change to them. It's all stolen money anyway. And a billion won't be felt. Sanctions are felt, which is why they spent the money. The benefit of destroying an old adversary is just a tasty two scoop dessert to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Until the consensus of polls show his approval rating in the 20's, he won't be convicted in the senate. If we don't have the house, he won't be impeached.
> 
> Right now, his average of polls is up, around 37%. That is enough of the primary base voter to send a chill down the spine of any member who wants oppose him. Most who "might" have voted won't run for reelection, or they will die before they can vote.
> 
> ...


All possibilities have to be considered, including the unexpected. I'm watching the GOP former prosecutors who have some inside info and they look nervous, the more classified access they have, the more nervous they become. There's a reason why guys like Trey Gowdy and others have taken their cards off the table and are changing their tone. There's things to come that they have hints of and that will become public knowledge, none of the rats are publicly squealing yet and Mueller has got 3 for sure and probably a lot more.

Everybody is shocked by the behavior of the GOP, even former members who are now pundits, nobody can figure these crazy cocksuckers out. It must be hard to keep their members inline with all this shit going on, GOP town halls this summer might include some entertaining moments indeed!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

The day of reckoning is coming for the gop


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

I hope you guys are right. I'll owe you a toke and a beer if I'm wrong.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

It's Muehler time.....

Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein is holding a press conference Friday.


He is expected to discuss the indictments against 13 Russian individuals and three Russian entities in special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe.​Watch live @ https://www.rawstory.com/2018/02/watch-live-streaming-video-deputy-attorney-general-rod-rosenstein-holds-press-briefing-after-new-mueller-indictments/


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It's Muehler time.....
> 
> Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein is holding a press conference Friday.
> 
> ...




Oh boy, been waiting on the fun to start


Hopefully these are Russians that Donald Trump owes money too


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Oh boy, been waiting on the fund to start
> 
> 
> Hopefully these are Russians that Donald Trump owes money too


What it did was to lay out how far, and how deep, the russians efforts to prop up trump and hurt clinton went. While no americans were charged in these indictments, there are footnotes that say there are others known to the grand jury, so they are likely buried in indictments to come.

Nobody can now say (with any credibility) that there was no russian influence in our elections. Watch congress do nothing however.

This was a preemptive strike against the white house. It makes firing rosenstein or muehler much more difficult. They didn't indict americans to keep the politics to us vs them.

Very smart. Now the focus is on the wh and treasury dept for not implementing sanctions......

Thewre is a related plea agreement against an american who was charged with one count of identity theft. But it wasn't part of the announcement.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2018)

tRUmp and the GOP might be trying to destroy the federal government on behalf of the super rich and using the book " The Sovereign Individual " as their manifesto.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp and the GOP might be trying to destroy the federal government on behalf of the super rich and using the book " The Sovereign Individual " as their manifesto.



that could be fatal for him in the future


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> What it did was to lay out how far, and how deep, the russians efforts to prop up trump and hurt clinton went. While no americans were charged in these indictments, there are footnotes that say there are others known to the grand jury, so they are likely buried in indictments to come.
> 
> Nobody can now say (with any credibility) that there was no russian influence in our elections. Watch congress do nothing however.
> 
> ...


trump and the magamorons will still deny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> What it did was to lay out how far, and how deep, the russians efforts to prop up trump and hurt clinton went. While no americans were charged in these indictments, there are footnotes that say there are others known to the grand jury, so they are likely buried in indictments to come.
> 
> Nobody can now say (with any credibility) that there was no russian influence in our elections. Watch congress do nothing however.
> 
> ...


Trump sure is nervous about something, I figure he's in it up to his eyeballs and conspiracy with the russians can be proved several different ways. He's been freaking out, obstructing justice, obsessing about Mueller, doing and saying stupid things that only someone guilty as Hell would do. Trump didn't want to win, just lose in a close election to enhance his brand and shake loose some fresh possibilities and profits. He has all kinds of russian connections, is compromised and knows it and is a puppet of Moscow, it's obvious and the russians aren't even trying to hide it much. Vlad knows the jig is up and is milking it, he might even release the compromate they have on Trump one day, to really rub it in, Vlad is proud of this one, he ordered it and it succeeded beyond his wildest imagination, too well in fact.

Trump is squirming for a reason, he's guilty and sloppy too, Mueller is coming at him fast and hard. Reality is catching up and it's gonna grab Donald by the collar and slap him around the ears until he comes around. I figure Mitch and Paul are gonna be spectators for a spell, like everybody else, they are gonna let Mueller do Donald for them and so are we.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump sure is nervous about something, I figure he's in it up to his eyeballs and conspiracy with the russians can be proved several different ways. He's been freaking out, obstructing justice, obsessing about Mueller, doing and saying stupid things that only someone guilty as Hell would do. Trump didn't want to win, just lose in a close election to enhance his brand and shake loose some fresh possibilities and profits. He has all kinds of russian connections, is compromised and knows it and is a puppet of Moscow, it's obvious and the russians aren't even trying to hide it much. Vlad knows the jig is up and is milking it, he might even release the compromate they have on Trump one day, to really rub it in, Vlad is proud of this one, he ordered it and it succeeded beyond his wildest imagination, too well in fact.
> 
> Trump is squirming for a reason, he's guilty and sloppy too, Mueller is coming at him fast and hard. Reality is catching up and it's gonna grab Donald by the collar and slap him around the ears until he comes around. I figure Mitch and Paul are gonna be spectators for a spell, like everybody else, they are gonna let Mueller do Donald for them and so are we.


The one thing to watch for is pence's resignation. The gop will want a clean vp in place before trump resigns. Then the new president can pardon them free and clear. They will only be able to do this while they control the senate, so if they are going to hit silk, it has to be soon otherwise it will be square in the middle of the mid terms.

It won't shield them from state charges, but a treason charge not something you want hanging over your head. 

If they decide to fight, it will get ugly, but the russians may not give trump a choice. Some people fear them more than jail or poverty.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

Russian Indictments = 13
American Indictments = 2
American Convictions = 2


Go Bob Go !!!!!!


EDIT: @DIY-HP-LED only 983 to go


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Look who is playing politics with the Florida tragedy, looks like him and Trump had a talk. The FBI director was recently hired and is not responsible, the NRA, governor of Florida and Trump are responsible for this shit. Trump recently signed the order allowing nuts to buy guns.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2018/02/16/rick-scott-fbi-florida-shooting-wray-baldwin.cnn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Russian Indictments = 13
> American Indictments = 2
> American Convictions = 2
> 
> ...


We're early into the game and by all accounts it's moving at a lighting pace compared to other such investigations. These dumb cunts texted and emailed a treasonous conspiracy for fuck sakes, we've all read the Don Jr emails, how fucking stupid do you have to be to do something like that! This is easy pickings for a guy like Mueller.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look who is playing politics with the Florida tragedy, looks like him and Trump had a talk. The FBI director was recently hired and is not responsible, the NRA, governor of Florida and Trump are responsible for this shit. Trump recently signed the order allowing nuts to buy guns.
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2018/02/16/rick-scott-fbi-florida-shooting-wray-baldwin.cnn


he's a fucking dickhead


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We're early into the game and by all accounts it's moving at a lighting pace compared to other such investigations. These dumb cunts texted and emailed a treasonous conspiracy for fuck sakes, we've all read the Don Jr emails, how fucking stupid do you have to be to do something like that! This is easy pickings for a guy like Mueller.


i agree, anyone with half a brain can see what is happening. bannon already told trump mueller would get him for money laundering at a minimum.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> American Convictions = 2
> 
> 
> Go Bob Go !!!!!!
> ...


You missed one, there was a guilty plea today to a banker charged with a single count of identity fraud. He was an american.

Technically, they aren't convictions, they pleaded guilty, but the judge hasn't passed sentence yet. That will come later. After muehler has gotten what he needs and the terms of their plea deal have been met.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You missed one, there was a guilty plea today to a banker charged with a single count of identity fraud. He was an american.
> 
> Technically, they aren't convictions, they pleaded guilty, but the judge hasn't passed sentence yet. That will come later. After muehler has gotten what he needs and the terms of their plea deal have been met.


yea, i forgot about him. thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 16, 2018)

this shit is gonna be a 3 hour and 52 min movie someday


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this shit is gonna be a 3 hour and 52 min movie someday


It will probably be a 12 part mini-series ........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It will probably be a 12 part mini-series ........


Multiple movies and miniseries, hundreds of books, academic papers and millions of jokes and cartoons. Crime of the century stuff, history in the making, it'll make the Nixon era look tame in comparison.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 16, 2018)

This is our future with tRUmp as president.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiocracy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like Mitt is hoping to be a thumbs down on Donald in the senate this fall. I wouldn't count on Mitt to protect Trump or vote against impeachment either. I figure Trump will be gone before Mitt shows up in the senate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2018)

Once Mueller starts it's gonna be quick, and today was the opening salvo and what salvo it was too, the detail is stunning. Trump is gonna shit when he realises the other parts of the case concerning him are gonna be even stronger and more detailed. I figure there is lots more to come and some of it is gonna come quick, enough to secure Rosenstein and Mueller's tenure until they fuck Trump. This will go on for a long time to come, assholes are gonna be going to jail for years to come over this business


----------



## greg nr (Feb 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once Mueller starts it's gonna be quick, and today was the opening salvo and what salvo it was too, the detail is stunning. Trump is gonna shit when he realises the other parts of the case concerning him are gonna be even stronger and more detailed. I figure there is lots more to come and some of it is gonna come quick, enough to secure Rosenstein and Mueller's tenure until they fuck Trump. This will go on for a long time to come, assholes are gonna be going to jail for years to come over this business


Muehler dropped more mcnuggets tonight. It turns out he told the court in mannaforts case that he would be adding more charges dealing with committing bank fraud and conspiring to commit bank fraud. He also said the fraud kind of negates the collateral he is posting, because he is gonna get foreclosed on it. woops. More home time.

Mannafort was trumps business partner, and they worked on several proojects together. He had a high visibility position trumps org.

Doesn't take a crystal ball to connect those dots to see a conspiracy.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Feb 17, 2018)

If Trump goes down over conspiracy or worse related to the election, would that make his election invalid? Would that make the things his appointments do invalid? Thinking of justice Dept., new judges and DAs.. Seems their cases wouldn't hold up, which brings up reimbursement and damages and retrial. How much would that cost the sheeple?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> If Trump goes down over conspiracy or worse related to the election, would that make his election invalid? Would that make the things his appointments do invalid? Thinking of justice Dept., new judges and DAs.. Seems their cases wouldn't hold up, which brings up reimbursement and damages and retrial. How much would that cost the sheeple?


The election is done, there will be no do overs, the election stands and so do the crimes committed to influence it, some things ya just gotta live with. It would ne nice to erase 45 and have a do over, but it ain't gonna fly, lock the pricks up, make the right changes to make sure it doesn't happen again and move on. Some days you get the bear and some days the bear gets you. It will be hard enough to get the GOP to go along with impeachment, don't push it!

You'll be making history here as it is, the first president impeached, convicted and sentenced to prison, along with a thousand other assholes. Enjoy the show, yer tax dollars are paying for it, money well spent, now sit back in front of the TV with a big bag of popcorn and get yer money's worth watching Mueller swing the sword of justice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Muehler dropped more mcnuggets tonight. It turns out he told the court in mannaforts case that he would be adding more charges dealing with committing bank fraud and conspiring to commit bank fraud. He also said the fraud kind of negates the collateral he is posting, because he is gonna get foreclosed on it. woops. More home time.
> 
> Mannafort was trumps business partner, and they worked on several proojects together. He had a high visibility position trumps org.
> 
> Doesn't take a crystal ball to connect those dots to see a conspiracy.


I think when Mueller's team tells its story it will go something like this: "Every rock we turned over we found a crime, Trump committed crimes like breathing, automatically and almost everyday. Manafort, Felix Sater and several other shady characters are the tip of the iceberg, only the statute of limitations will stop Mueller. They will probably find hundreds of crimes they can easily convict him of and will pick and choose for now, Donald was a very bad hombre, he even grabbed women by the pussy in his spare time, a real creep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

*Ex-Watergate Prosecutor: More Indictments Are Coming*




Jill Wine-Banks, ex-Watergate prosecutor, says Mueller's indictment of 13 Russians for election interference is the tip of the iceberg and represents just one aspect of the overall Russian interference effort. Ari Melber & Benjamin Wittes join Lawrence O'Donnell.

Here are some expert opinions from lawyers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

I figured Donald would be twittering this morning, yesterday's news must have got him agitated and worried. He must know that he missed the bus for firing Rosenstein and there might even be another surprise next week. I wonder if Rosenstein will brief him on the cases that are close to him, say Don jr or Jared! Imagine going in every week with Trump and briefing him on cases that are close to home, turning the screws and watching the fucker squirm, worth getting fired for, in fact some people would pay to watch. I have a feeling the report to the house on impeachment will be a surprise to Donald and the public, they might do Donald while he's in Florida golfing. He could be gone so quick he might not be able to pardon anybody, since they will strip away anybody who can write one.

I wonder if Mueller has anybody wearing a wire in the WH or has the place bugged, this is an all or nothing fight to the death. I don't figure they have the WH bugged, no need, but as for people wearing wires that's a different matter, a wire these days is just a cellphone app...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

Meanwhile on faux news.....
-- lebron james is evil piggery
-- the fbi is under fire for the florida shooting
-- ted cruz is bashing cnn over something or other
-- bashing a victim awarded money in court
-- a drunken brawl on a cruise ship boots 23 people

The russian interferance news? One small video clip. No analysis. No outrage.

And that is what 40+% of the country will know today.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> a wire these days is just a cellphone app...


Several weeks ago kelly issued an order that no personal phones or recording devices were allowed for staff in the wh.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2018)

What's sadly lacking is the Oil, Ag, Pharma, Industry's outrage over possible govt. overthrow. 

I wonder how Exxon's $500 billion deal to get Russian oil to China is going? 
I'm betting tensions are high.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Meanwhile on faux news.....
> -- lebron james is evil piggery
> -- the fbi is under fire for the florida shooting
> -- ted cruz is bashing cnn over something or other
> ...


There are three other networks plus CNN plus others in the TV market alone, can't see how FOX could have 40% of the TV viewership. The viewership of FOX is older and is most affected by the russia news, they lived the cold war and it's hard to shake, the younger fox viewers tend to be morons. When the regular news people show up on monday shep and crew will give a more "fair and balanced" view...

Yer obviously watching too much FOX news, explains yer pessimism!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Several weeks ago kelly issued an order that no personal phones or recording devices were allowed for staff in the wh.


If Mueller orders ya to do it or he'll put ya where the sun don't shine forever, it's not personal, it's survival then!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are three other networks plus CNN plus others in the TV market alone, can't see how FOX could have 40% of the TV viewership. The viewership of FOX is older and is most affected by the russia news, they lived the cold war and it's hard to shake, the younger fox viewers tend to be morons. When the regular news people show up on monday shep and crew will give a more "fair and balanced" view...


October ’17 Basic Cable Top 5 – Prime Time (total viewers)


ESPN (2,829,000)
Fox News (2,258,000)
TBS (2,125,000)
Fox Sports 1 (1,798,000)
MSNBC (1,582,000)

So if we assume espn and fox sports don't provide any news, and tbs doesn't include cnn, then fox news beat out it's next biggest rival by almost 100%.

So yeah, they probably have a 40% viewership for news among the voting population. Most republicans watch fox news exclusively, or at least most of the time. That's, at least, when they aren't listening to one of the barking heads on the rahdeo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> What's sadly lacking is the Oil, Ag, Pharma, Industry's outrage over possible govt. overthrow.
> 
> I wonder how Exxon's $500 billion deal to get Russian oil to China is going?
> I'm betting tensions are high.


They are international corporations and their only stake in the country is the value of the dollar cause their stock is priced in it and oil traded using it.

China can build a pipeline to russia no problem and import all the oil they like, Vlad better not fuck with the supply or play games though. Dunno what they would need exxon for, maybe production.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> October ’17 Basic Cable Top 5 – Prime Time (total viewers)
> 
> 
> ESPN (2,829,000)
> ...


If ya look at the numbers, it only amounts to 11 or 12 million people, many TV viewers today are older and low IQ, smarter and younger people tend to get their news online. FOX tends to follow eyeballs and money and the old eyeballs watching fox are gonna be interested in the russia news, they grew up with the cold war and russia is viewed with suspicion. Russia can hurt him with the older segment of his base, those who grew up with the cold war and flag wavers in general. Reality is creeping in on the Trumpers too, the only way out is madness, drugs or death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

*Monologue: Traitor Trump's Toxic Trysts | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including the latest Mueller indictment and another alleged Trump affair.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 17, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> What's sadly lacking is the Oil, Ag, Pharma, Industry's outrage over possible govt. overthrow.
> 
> I wonder how Exxon's $500 billion deal to get Russian oil to China is going?
> I'm betting tensions are high.


fuck big oil and big pharma


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If ya look at the numbers, it only amounts to 11 or 12 million people, many TV viewers today are older and low IQ, smarter and younger people tend to get their news online. FOX tends to follow eyeballs and money and the old eyeballs watching fox are gonna be interested in the russia news, they grew up with the cold war and russia is viewed with suspicion. Russia can hurt him with the older segment of his base, those who grew up with the cold war and flag wavers in general. Reality is creeping in on the Trumpers too, the only way out is madness, drugs or death.


True, but my guestimate was for voters who watch news shows or read their websites. Young people get their feeds through social media, but fox is a player in those feeds. And you can be sure the other conservative news outlets, be they print, tv, or social, are following the same script.

They haven't opened the shades to let their consumers see the real world, and they won't.

My point is don't assume that the 37% of republicans who still support trump will see any of this.

The only thing they hear about the muehler investigation is what trump and the gop feeds them. 

Fake news. 

The only commentary they will hear about the shootings is nra friendly. The only information they will get on democrats is negative.

Fake News.

That is the bubble they live in. They are nearly impossible to reach.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno what they would need exxon for, maybe production


My guess is international logistics, money transfers, and a way to keep the us from imposing sanctions on the profits Russian oil is oiligarch oil, and putin gets a share. The money is ripe for sanction entrapment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> True, but my guestimate was for voters who watch news shows or read their websites. Young people get their feeds through social media, but fox is a player in those feeds. And you can be sure the other conservative news outlets, be they print, tv, or social, are following the same script.
> 
> They haven't opened the shades to let their consumers see the real world, and they won't.
> 
> ...


The bubble issue is a problem, FOX viewers wanna be fooled, they'd get mad and throw things at the TV if they showed them normal news. There are advertisers who now take advantage of this particular audience and you only see them on FOX, they know suckers when they see them! You want propaganda, go to FOX, news can be found almost everywhere else. FOX ain't left vs right anymore but reality vs something Donald pulled outta his ass and that smells as bad as it looks. They've created a dog whistle orchestra for older white Americans and Trump is their champion, the great white hope.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

My fav is that the russians interfer3d, but didn't favor trump over clinton; they attacked them both equally. Aha. Ok.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 17, 2018)

can't fix stoopid

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=682733

unbelievable how fucking dumb white rural americans have become.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> View attachment 4091259
> 
> My fav is that the russians interfer3d, but didn't favor trump over clinton; they attacked them both equally. Aha. Ok.


The harder the facts, the faster they spin, soon they'll topple over. I like another former republican like this guy, Steve Schmidt, a real sharp wit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> can't fix stoopid
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=682733
> 
> unbelievable how fucking dumb white rural americans have become.


Facts are as scace on that site as sanity, they say it themselves when they call what everybody else watches or reads the mainstream media or fake news. You know, fake news like the CBC, BBC. ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, all the major newspapers (International as well) and all the other media companies, how do they coordinate such a vast left wing conspiracy? Who makes this fake news and how do they get other folks to go along with it? What about journalistic standards and professionalism? These people aren't really that stupid, they still have to breathe after all and even though it's mostly automatic, it does take some neurons to keep sucking and blowing.

Just remember it's a website for Texas bowhunters, not a bastion of progressive thought! It's a bit like this weed site, only here the views are more "mainstream" and in accordance with reality and sanity. Our drugs just ain't that good, their koolaid is much stronger and far more dangerous.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Facts are as scace on that site as sanity, they say it themselves when they call what everybody else watches or reads the mainstream media or fake news. You know, fake news like the CBC, BBC. ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, all the major newspapers (International as well) and all the other media companies, how do they coordinate such a vast left wing conspiracy? Who makes this fake news and how do they get other folks to go along with it? What about journalistic standards and professionalism? These people aren't really that stupid, they still have to breathe after all and even though it's mostly automatic, it does take some neurons to keep sucking and blowing.
> 
> Just remember it's a website for Texas bowhunters, not a bastion of progressive thought! It's a bit like this weed site, only here the views are more "mainstream" and in accordance with reality and sanity. Our drugs just ain't that good, their koolaid is much stronger and far more dangerous.



the bowhunters are the very definition of trump supporters.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

On a lighter note before I tend to the garden.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> On a lighter note before I tend to the garden.....
> 
> View attachment 4091298


I wonder, would you have to include meetings with the president, in contacts with a foreign agent on the forms! No wonder Trump had such a small campaign team and budget, the russians were running an entire third campaign for him and spending millions. Does he have to declare the 13 russians who worked for him on the FEC forms? Were they doing anything for the GOP too, other than electing their candidate for president? If they bust Trump for election fraud and conspiracy with the russians, can Hillary sue Trump for damages?


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder, would you have to include meetings with the president, in contacts with a foreign agent on the forms! No wonder Trump had such a small campaign team and budget, the russians were running an entire third campaign for him and spending millions. Does he have to declare the 13 russians who worked for him on the FEC forms? Were they doing anything for the GOP too, other than electing their candidate for president? If they bust Trump for election fraud and conspiracy with the russians, can Hillary sue Trump for damages?


Maybe they actually run the event planning firms all the inauguration money went to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Maybe they actually run the event planning firms all the inauguration money went to.


Maybe Trump used it to pay back Putin! NOT, TOO FUCKING GREEDY, Vlad got stiffed too! Secrets are free, but this is money and that has a special place in Donald's chest, a place usually occupied by a heart in normal folks. They will find he pocketed the cash too, probably broke the law as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

*Trump is undermining American democracy and Canada should be concerned, expert says*




Trump is undermining American democracy and Canada needs to be concerned, history expert Timothy Snyder tells The National’s Susan Ormiston.
To read more: http://www.cbc.ca/1.4476279

This short video should interest some folks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

Let's see, 13 russians + 62,985,134 morons = President TRUMP!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's see, 13 russians + 62,985,134 morons = President TRUMP!


don't ferget to add the 1,500,000 morans who voted for stein......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> don't ferget to add the 1,500,000 morans who voted for stein......


Them too, wonder how them thar greens like the Trump EPA? Freakout much? Was Hillary that bad?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2018)

I think one of the ways to deal with russian meddling is to unite with other nato members who are also being attacked and planning a united response. Everybody has the same problem with the same asshole, so gang up on the fucker, take him down and take his money too. After Trump is a bad memory we can deal with Vlad, but Vlad will get his, the intelligence community is spitting mad about this bullshit and when they are back in the saddle with decent leadership...

In the meantime we should all appreciate Donald more and all the things he will do for America, especially what he will do for the GOP, wipe it out! He's made CNN interesting and breathed new life into journalism and late night comedy. Single handedly removed Jesus from American politics, this guy is a real antichrist for sure! Stripped the American flag off the republican party and exposed them as power driven traitors and fools, they won't be able to wrap themselves in old glory anymore. Has done more for the women's empowerment movement than any other man in history, helped found "me too", he has also pissed off more women than any man in history. Will bring about a single payer health care systems years before it normally would arrive. He'll hasten legalisation of cannabis nationally by helping to elect democrats and breaking the deadlock in Washington. As for the senate, it might have more right leaning independents or the GOP might even split into two parties for a time.

After they take a shit kicking in the midterms the candidates this bunch of lunatics will throw up will take your breath away. The GOP has become extremist and tribal, a lot of the base are gonna have sore assholes pining for Trump. They might make him the 2020 GOP candidate, even though he's serving life in a supermax for treasonous conspiracy! Seem too far fetched? The whole idea of the current situation with Donald Trump as president is absurd and far fucking stranger than fiction. Imagine, a fucking traitor as president of the USA and we have every prospect of Mueller being able to prove it beyond a reasonable doubt and probably several different ways. If yer stupid enough to commit treasonous conspiracy at this level by text, phone and email, yer dumb enough to do anything imaginable, like confess on national TV or something...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

*Trump criticizes FBI for failure to probe tip on Fla. shooter, says ‘too much time’ spent on Russia probe*
By Matt Zapotosky and Mark Berman February 18 at 12:33 AM
President Trump late Saturday night criticized the FBI for failing to act on a tip that might have prevented the recent massacre at a high school in Parkland, Fla., and said the bureau was devoting too much time to its investigation of his presidential campaign.

“Very sad that the FBI missed all of the many signals sent out by the Florida school shooter,” Trump said in a Tweet. “This is not acceptable. They are spending too much time trying to prove Russian collusion with the Trump campaign — there is no collusion. Get back to the basics and make us all proud!”
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How desperate is this guy? Didn't wait long after the tragedy did he, imagine micromanaging the FBI at that level and using this situation to attempt to yet again obstruct justice. Trump signed the bill allowing nuts to buy guns and removing restrictions a few weeks ago and is far more responsible than the FBI, even if the FBI knew about this guy the law Trump signed would have tied their hands! The GOP, including the state governor have turned Florida into a shooting gallery for lunatics and NRA model state, not the FBI.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump criticizes FBI for failure to probe tip on Fla. shooter, says ‘too much time’ spent on Russia probe*
> By Matt Zapotosky and Mark Berman February 18 at 12:33 AM
> President Trump late Saturday night criticized the FBI for failing to act on a tip that might have prevented the recent massacre at a high school in Parkland, Fla., and said the bureau was devoting too much time to its investigation of his presidential campaign.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's rich. So he guts the agency, leaving it with hundreds of unfilled positions. He attacks it on a daily basis. He works with toads in congress to leak state secrets vital to fbi investigations. He creates chaos and stress in the FBI on a constant bassis.

Then he blames them for investigating him when it breaks.

Asshole.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 18, 2018)

fuck donald trumps mother for not aborting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

Donald Trump, worst president ever (seriously). Don't argue with me just read the fucking news, oh and some people owe Barack Obama an apology.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

*Trump: 'They are laughing their asses off in Moscow' over how US handled Russia investigations*
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump says Russians are "laughing their asses off in Moscow" for the way Washington has handled the Russia investigations, following the Department of Justice's charges against Russian nationals last week for allegedly interfering in the 2016 election.

"If it was the GOAL of Russia to create discord, disruption and chaos within the U.S. then, with all of the Committee Hearings, Investigations and Party hatred, they have succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. They are laughing their asses off in Moscow. Get smart America!" Trump tweeted Sunday morning.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep, they are laughing their asses off in Moscow, Donald hasn't imposed the sanctions yet either. I don't really think Donald is laughing though, I figure he's shitting his pants, cause he knows the jig is up, Mueller got him spooked bigly. The kind of amazing detail in the indictment of the 13 russians should make any American who played footsie with them very worried. They might have been mentioned in some russian's email or a report to the boss etc. One can only imagine what the NSA has collected and analysed on Trump after going back through their archives with a new search topic. All of the western allies are doing the same thing with their secret intelligence too, the dutch even had control of the computer cameras in the russian troll farm during the American hacking operations. 

When they hit Trump it will be with a sledgehammer and the blow will knock his head clear off his shoulders. Bob Mueller won't fuck around when it comes to the safety of his country, he's good at his work and this final job is gonna be a masterpiece. The modern FBI is to a large extent the creation of Mueller who did extensive reforms during his tenure as director, he can't be happy with Trump trashing it. Does anybody seriously believe Trump still has friends in the FBI? I'd be surprised if there were any republicans left in the organisation. Think every G man working and retired wants Donald's ass?

It's becoming clear that many of Trump's supporters know he's guilty of being in bed with the russians, but just don't give a shit. Their loyalty is to the white tribe, not America and russians are seen as fellow white/christians, they see the world in black and white or in religious terms. That's why the mere truth won't help with many of these people, it gets filtered through the reality distortion machines of FOX, AM hate radio and their own fear and hate driven perspectives. You might now have a permanent russian 5th column in yer country after this, as the russians pick up the pieces in a post Trump world.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald Trump, worst president ever (seriously). Don't argue with me just read the fucking news, oh and some people owe Barack Obama an apology.


I don't think I owe obamma an apology (I did say some nasty things about him), but in comparison I'd rather obama had another term. The nasty things I said were along the lines of opportunities lost, not mistakes made, not corruption, not stupidity or ignorance, not incompetance.

Heck, I'd be happy if romney was president knowing what I know now, or even bush the lestest, and they were no friend to the poor or non-privileged. 

This pigos is so damaging to the interests of everyone in this country it shouldn't even be a question. It is no longer a battle between those that can afford a private jet and those that can't, or those who are disgusted by gays vs those who don't care. It's now about the survival of our democracy and our security.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump: 'They are laughing their asses off in Moscow' over how US handled Russia investigations*
> Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump says Russians are "laughing their asses off in Moscow" for the way Washington has handled the Russia investigations, following the Department of Justice's charges against Russian nationals last week for allegedly interfering in the 2016 election.
> 
> "If it was the GOAL of Russia to create discord, disruption and chaos within the U.S. then, with all of the Committee Hearings, Investigations and Party hatred, they have succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. They are laughing their asses off in Moscow. Get smart America!" Trump tweeted Sunday morning.
> ...



if mueller hates what trump represents as much as i do, he realizes this is damaging to democracy. i hope he swings BIGLY when he goes to nail trump.

and as patriotic, medal winning and country loving as mueller as been his entire life, fox news and their pundits continue to try to ruin his name. i hope karma bites these fuckers so hard they have to work at walmart when everything is done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I don't think I owe obamma an apology (I did say some nasty things about him), but in comparison I'd rather obama had another term. The nasty things I said were along the lines of opportunities lost, not mistakes made, not corruption, not stupidity or ignorance, not incompetance.
> 
> Heck, I'd be happy if romney was president knowing what I know now, or even bush the lestest, and they were no friend to the poor or non-privileged.
> 
> This pigos is so damaging to the interests of everyone in this country it shouldn't even be a question. It is no longer a battle between those that can afford a private jet and those that can't, or those who are disgusted by gays vs those who don't care. It's now about the survival of our democracy and our security.



the hard core righties will call you a liar. it's all about making lefties feel bad for them. fuck the good of the country, they don't give a fuck.

and neither should we when we confront these people in real life. we should isolate them and continue to shame them the rest of their lives.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

The latest xmas toy to hit the market - GOP INaction Figure!!!!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the hard core righties will call you a liar. it's all about making lefties feel bad for them. fuck the good of the country, they don't give a fuck.
> 
> and neither should we when we confront these people in real life. we should isolate them and continue to shame them the rest of their lives.


Unfortunately, I work directly for a lot of these people. I make it a life and death policy to NEVER discus Politics, Religion, or Sex with anyone at work, even if I know how they feel in private.

Yes, I'm a coward. But I make up for it with passive aggression when I can.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Unfortunately, I work directly for a lot of these people. I make it a life and death policy to NEVER discus Politics, Religion, or Sex with anyone at work, even if I know how they feel in private.
> 
> Yes, I'm a coward. But I make up for it with passive aggression when I can.


work is one thing. i understand that. i have republicans in my work life also.

but not in my personal life. i have let them all know how i feel.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> work is one thing. i understand that. i have republicans in my work life also.
> 
> but not in my personal life. i have let them all know how i feel.


So do I. I am "the crazy uncle" in one pocket of america.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 18, 2018)

Ive seen vid clips of trumpets literally saying hes doing a fine job and the best President weve had in a long time. What the fuck planet are these people on? I know FLOCKS News brainwashes these sheep but is it that much? I dont watch FLOCKS at all. Not even a little so I dont know. But how can these people say this shit and be so firmly convinced of it? Reality is the direct polar opposite. Hes a HORRIBLE president. The absolute bar none WORST president this Country has ever had by far. How can a network news channel and of course talk radio on the commute to work (you know thats a large part pf the brainwashing as well) convince people that black is white and night is day? No wonder the CIA wants to get in on news and media. (Bazos..Washington Post..etc.). Its apparently a very effective tool.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Ive seen vid clips of trumpets literally saying hes doing a fine job and the best President weve had in a long time. What the fuck planet are these people on? I know FLOCKS News brainwashes these sheep but is it that much? I dont watch FLOCKS at all. Not even a little so I dont know. But how can these people say this shit and be so firmly convinced of it? Reality is the direct polar opposite. Hes a HORRIBLE president. The absolute bar none WORST president this Country has ever had by far. How can a network news channel and of course talk radio on the commute to work (you know thats a large part pf the brainwashing as well) convince people that black is white and night is day? No wonder the CIA wants to get in on news and media. (Bazos..Washington Post..etc.). Its apparently a very effective tool.


Go to foxnews.com. What do you see? What don't you see?

The news they get is inside this bubble. They reject anything else they hear because this is there goto news. Talk radio/podcasting amplifies it tenfold.

They just never hear any other opinions or, worse, real fact.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 18, 2018)

Trumps White House and administration makes Bush/Cheney look like FDR or JFK. 2 of the best.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Trumps White House and administration makes Bush/Cheney look like FDR or JFK. 2 of the best.


The Trump white house makes people nostalgic for the Nixon administration.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Go to foxnews.com. What do you see? What don't you see?
> 
> The news they get is inside this bubble. They reject anything else they hear because this is there goto news. Talk radio/podcasting amplifies it tenfold.
> 
> They just never hear any other opinions or, worse, real fact.


I refuse to even watch it for 30 seconds. And Iam serious. If I could block or skip the channel on my box I would.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So do I. I am "the crazy uncle" in one pocket of america.


yup, i more than certain that has been used to describe me, lol.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I refuse to even watch it for 30 seconds. And Iam serious. If I could block or skip the channel on my box I would.


I wander over to various fever pit websites from time to time just to see what their world view is. It is never pretty. I don't usually even crack the headlines; those are enough.

I do it to keep track of the enemy. Not because I enjoy it. I never watch them on cable or podland.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 18, 2018)

The majority of people on this planet are dim witted sheep that are easily manipulated and brain washed. Human beings are driven by the worst traits like their lust for power,control and greed along with their ability to justify doing any number of horrible things to their fellow man to get what they want. The first thing these people do when they get power is attack intellectuals, another words get rid of the smart people so they only have to deal with the sheep. tRUmp is in the phase of attacking the intellectuals and discrediting them to the cheers of the morons in our society. Most people in this country don't have a clue of the dark road we're heading down and what this country is turning into.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I don't think I owe obamma an apology (I did say some nasty things about him), but in comparison I'd rather obama had another term. The nasty things I said were along the lines of opportunities lost, not mistakes made, not corruption, not stupidity or ignorance, not incompetance.
> 
> Heck, I'd be happy if romney was president knowing what I know now, or even bush the lestest, and they were no friend to the poor or non-privileged.
> 
> This pigos is so damaging to the interests of everyone in this country it shouldn't even be a question. It is no longer a battle between those that can afford a private jet and those that can't, or those who are disgusted by gays vs those who don't care. It's now about the survival of our democracy and our security.


Only those who said he was the worst ever without evidence, need apologise, though we know they won't. He wasn't perfect, though compared to Trump he comes off as a saint, so does Dubya for that matter. I never had too many nice things to say about Dubya either


----------



## since1991 (Feb 18, 2018)

These propaganda brainwashing media outlets have convinced these sheep to shut anything out that offers up a differing point of view. And immediately label it as typical "libtard" (I fukin hate that word and they use it WAY too much - it makes me want to punch them - serious) commie stuff. Shut it right out and continue on the trajectory. Stay the course.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 18, 2018)

The right wing road to Washington is paved by FOX News. They got the money. Always had that. But they still need voter support. And no rational & clear thinking voter would adopt the view points and philosophy of the right. It is against thier best wishes. So along comes FOX and takes care of that. Circle complete.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if mueller hates what trump represents as much as i do, he realizes this is damaging to democracy. i hope he swings BIGLY when he goes to nail trump.
> 
> and as patriotic, medal winning and country loving as mueller as been his entire life, fox news and their pundits continue to try to ruin his name. i hope karma bites these fuckers so hard they have to work at walmart when everything is done.


Mueller hates Trump more than you and me too! It's personal/professional and Bobby is gonna make the fucker squirm, turn him into AMERICA'S BIGGEST LOSER, and put him in a supermax forever. At some level Donald knows this and is gonna howl, scream and generally do anything including nuclear war to wiggle out of it. Bob is an expert at this sort of thing with years of experience and he's assembled a volunteer legal dream team to help with the task. Also eager to help are thousands of FBI agents who are extra motivated on this one, just like their old boss Robert Mueller, they are also very good at their job and it's a crime to lie to them.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 18, 2018)

I can spot a Fox News victim a mile away. The have a deep obsession with Obama and the former Presidency as if he and that administration were still in power. They STILL talk about Obama and hes been gone for some time now. Ridiculous.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only those who said he was the worst ever without evidence, need apologise, though we know they won't. He wasn't perfect, though compared to Trump he comes off as a saint, so does Dubya for that matter. I never had too many nice things to say about Dubya either


Along these lines, looking forwards, it sounds a lot like Biden is gonna run. He will be ~78 if he takes office. Sanders would be over 80. 

I like joe (can't say anything good about bernie though - and he should NEVER run for potus again - we would lose), but is that just too old to be the standard bearer? Assuming he wins, he would be 82 in 2024 when we would normally be hoping to ride the momentum of an incumbent pres. Would he run for a second term?

Does any of that matter if we can get the wh back? Maybe 4 years would be enough if we also had the house and senate, at least to stop the damage and begin the rebuilding process. And if he didn't have to worry about re-election, he could be bolder and more aggressive.

I don't know. It's still early. But the ugly reality is the 202 election will start in december. It's already started for some.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Unfortunately, I work directly for a lot of these people. I make it a life and death policy to NEVER discus Politics, Religion, or Sex with anyone at work, even if I know how they feel in private.
> 
> Yes, I'm a coward. But I make up for it with passive aggression when I can.


Put a notice on the bulletin board at work about starting a prayer circle for president Trump and see what happens!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mueller hates Trump more than you and me too! It's personal/professional and Bobby is gonna make the fucker squirm, turn him into AMERICA'S BIGGEST LOSER, and put him in a supermax forever. At some level Donald knows this and is gonna howl, scream and generally do anything including nuclear war to wiggle out of it. Bob is an expert at this sort of thing with years of experience and he's assembled a volunteer legal dream team to help with the task. Also eager to help are thousands of FBI agents who are extra motivated on this one, just like their old boss Robert Mueller, they are also very good at their job and it's a crime to lie to them.


I don't know that muehler hates him, but if muehler had any sympathies for a republican president, and might have once been inclined to not indict him in office, that ship has sailed. Trump has attacked him and people he likes and respects on a very personnel level. Trump has attacked the institution he dedicated his career to. Trump has shown that if you don't take him out directly, he will keep fighting and damaging the country.

But hate is strong.

In any case I don't see a former potus, even an impeached one (please-please-please) ever being in supermax or any situation where he might be in danger. HE will get a cozy country club environment, as sad as it sounds. If there is any justice left, he will get sent to gitmo. That way, his attorneys would need TS clearance just to speak with him. Not that it would be a rough life; gitmo is actually pretty nice to the inmates - or was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Along these lines, looking forwards, it sounds a lot like Biden is gonna run. He will be ~78 if he takes office. Sanders would be over 80.
> 
> I like joe (can't say anything good about bernie though - and he should NEVER run for potus again - we would lose), but is that just too old to be the standard bearer? Assuming he wins, he would be 82 in 2024 when we would normally be hoping to ride the momentum of an incumbent pres. Would he run for a second term?
> 
> ...


I figure the democrats should run a snow white, blond haired, blue eyed, young christian stud in 2020, it would wipe out the GOP for good!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I don't know that muehler hates him, but if muehler had any sympathies for a republican president, and might have once been inclined to not indict him in office, that ship has sailed. Trump has attacked him and people he likes and respects on a very personnel level. Trump has attacked the institution he dedicated his career to. Trump has shown that if you don't take him out directly, he will keep fighting and damaging the country.
> 
> But hate is strong.
> 
> In any case I don't see a former potus, even an impeached one (please-please-please) ever being in supermax or any situation where he might be in danger. HE will get a cozy country club environment, as sad as it sounds. If there is any justice left, he will get sent to gitmo. That way, his attorneys would need TS clearance just to speak with him. Not that it would be a rough life; gitmo is actually pretty nice to the inmates - or was.


It's safe and secure in a supermax, solitary for 23 hours a day and an hour to exercise alone (or with family who might be sharing the facility). Ok paint the cell gold for the fucker, give him a gilded cage, fuck build a special prison on an island somewhere. A dog kennel in Gitmo would be ok by me too. Trump is gonna do hard time, too many powerful enemies and the crimes will be too big, no golf course, no club fed. Donald is doing things no other president has done before, that will also include dying in prison.

Mueller is a professional, but I'm sure he has a personal opinion about Trump, I'd love to hear his frank assessment of the creature, if he wrote a book when it's all said and done, he'd make a fortune: Doing Donald, there's a title!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's safe and secure in a supermax, solitary for 23 hours a day and an hour to exercise alone (or with family who might be sharing the facility). Ok paint the cell gold for the fucker, give him a gilded cage, fuck build a special prison on an island somewhere. A dog kennel in Gitmo would be ok by me too.
> 
> Mueller is a professional, but I'm sure he has a personal opinion about Trump, I'd love to hear his frank assessment of the creature, if he wrote a book when it's all said and done, he'd make a fortune: Doing Donald, there's a title!


The dog kennels are still at gitmo, but aren't used anymore. The new facilities are much nicer. And the prisoners are treated well.

They still wouldn't put him in a max security prison. If he isn't impeached, he will still be entitled to ss protection (as bizzare as that sounds). He might not be confined to a traditional prison. The federal courts would bend over backwards because of his constitutional position.

Remember Nixon got secret service protection. He got a library. He got office space and staff. He got a budget to manage his staff and expenses as an ex-president.

Hell, he even has a .gov website for it. https://www.nixonlibrary.gov/

Trump would be treated no differently unless he was impeached/convicted. Just being convicted in federal court wouldn't remove those benefits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The dog kennels are still at gitmo, but aren't used anymore. The new facilities are much nicer. And the prisoners are treated well.
> 
> They still wouldn't put him in a max security prison. If he isn't impeached, he will still be entitled to ss protection (as bizzare as that sounds). He might not be confined to a traditional prison. The federal courts would bend over backwards because of his constitutional position.
> 
> ...


I got him down for a spell in a supermax, he's got too many GOP enemies and they are vindictive, the democrats should be ok, but the republicans are mean like that!

His library is a good idea! But not the kind of library he would have in mind (to the extent that he has a mind), more of a museum, imagine all Mueller's evidence and all the biographies, movies etc. showing what an utter asshole Trump is. A national repository of evil, bullshit and treason, it could be designed to look like a giant outhouse! America needs to remember this, a US version of the holocaust museum, and a warning about bullshit and those who deal in it. THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS AMERICA WHEN YOU FUCK UP ELECTING A PRESIDENT! Would be it's theme, tax dollars well spent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> The right wing road to Washington is paved by FOX News. They got the money. Always had that. But they still need voter support. And no rational & clear thinking voter would adopt the view points and philosophy of the right. It is against thier best wishes. So along comes FOX and takes care of that. Circle complete.


I think FOX is coming apart at the seams and old Rupert ain't long for this world, Hell awaits. Not to worry, someone will serve the suckers that FOX has gathered to itself, they already have competition for the rubes. The GOP has been the political home of racism in America for decades and when Obama was elected the party went nuts, filled it's ranks with racists and drove out the moderates (RINOs). After 8 years of Obama they weren't looking for a candidate so much as something to channel their racist rage through, Donald became that thing. Fox follows the GOP base and the base has become "base" indeed as the party spirals into trump led madness. Donald is blowing out a tune on the dog whistle that older white and southern America can march to, right off a political cliff. The circle is complete the animal is consuming its own tail (or is it shit) as Donald watches FOX for policy to tweet out. The viewership of FOX is getting older and crazier, but the market for bullshit renews with each new generation...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2018)

*It's getting closer to D day*
Ok, time for a reassessment in light of new information, I still figure Trump is impeached and convicted in march and Mueller looks on schedule. It's february 18th and I've got Trump figured on being convicted by the senate between the march 21st and end of the month, he won't resign cause he won't be able to cut a pardon "deal". Once convicted by the senate and Pence is sworn in, it just a question of how long until the cuffs go on. God (and probably Mueller) only knows what evil Donald has done, so Pence won't pardon him, especially if he's facing an investigation too. Once the trial begins it will be over in hours, maybe a friday night special while he's in Florida, he might not have anybody around to write up the pardons for him in time. Wonder if he issued secret pardons to the family yet, can you do that? Maybe Joe Apio's pardon was a template for others, they just change the particulars, wonder how "general" his pardon was. They want Donald before going after the family it would appear, a pardon for someone who has not been charged looks very bad and is harder to do.

There's been a whack of shoes falling off the centipede lately and a bunch more due to drop. Trump has been squirming out tweets like a madman on the weekend, some quite unhinged, linking the school shooting to the russia investigation. How's that for obsessed with the FBI and his investigation! He is clutching for straws, cause at this point he's increasingly on his own, his circle of trust and council is shrinking and he probably thinks half the people who work for him are wearing a wire. Panic is starting to set in, I wonder if Rosenstein is gonna give him the "final" briefing. I don't figure he will get around to having one about Don Jr and Jared going up the river, they don't need anything from them to convict Donald, there's more than enough for impeachment.

I figure now that Mueller started, we are gonna see something this week coming that should make Trump squirm even more. Maybe Rosenstein might like these little weekly talks he's gonna have with Donald, skin the fucker alive with a pen knife in slow motion... What's the worst that could happen to him, he gets fired and offered a highly lucrative partnership in a prestigious law firm, though the pay would be higher if he had Trump's scalp in his belt before he left government service. If I was him I'd be mighty tempted to skin the fucker, real slow...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)

Opinions
*Trump is ignoring the worst attack on America since 9/11*
By Max Boot Columnist February 18 at 5:25 PM
Imagine if, after 9/11, the president had said that the World Trade Center and Pentagon could have been attacked by “China” or “lots of other people.” Imagine if he had dismissed claims of al-Qaeda’s responsibility as a “hoax” and said that he “really” believed Osama bin Laden’s denials. Imagine if he saw the attack primarily as a political embarrassment to be minimized rather than as a national security threat to be combated. Imagine if he threatened to fire the investigators trying to find out what happened.

Imagine, moreover, if the president refused to appoint a commission to study how to safeguard America. Imagine if, as a result, we did not harden cockpit doors. If we did not create a Transportation Security Administration and a Department of Homeland Security. If we did not lower barriers between law enforcement and intelligence. If we did not pass a USA Patriot Act to enhance surveillance. And if we did not take myriad other steps to prevent another 9/11.

That’s roughly where we stand after the second-worst foreign attack on America in the past two decades. The Russian subversion of the 2016 election did not, to be sure, kill nearly 3,000 people. But its longer-term impact may be even more corrosive by undermining faith in our democracy. *More..*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 19, 2018)

trump is about trump only. pretty soon he will have nothing but time, by himself.

i sure hope mueller and the grand jury are meeting with miss stormy daniels and miss karen mcdougal.

my real question is, what percentage of the trumptards will refuse to believe?

what percentage of the fake christians, we call white southern baptists will refuse to believe?

what do you call it when a leader says "ONLY HE" can fix the problem? and all the members that follow him throw their values away? it's called a cult.

you know, when you could shoot someone on 5th ave and still get their votes. these are dangerous, stupid americans we are dealing with.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's february 18th and I've got Trump figured on being convicted by the senate between the march 21st and end of the month, he won't resign cause he won't be able to cut a pardon "deal".


No way. Even if muehler dropped a complete report today, it would take months for it to make it's torturous way through the house and senate. 

Here was the timeline for the clinton trials.... 6 months and that was with republicans trying to push as hard as they could, which wouldn't happen to trump.

*September 9, 1998:* Independent Counsel Ken Starr submits his report and 18 boxes of supporting documents to the House of Representatives. 

*December 19, 1998:* After 13 1/2 hours of debate over two days, the House of Representatives approves two articles of impeachment

*February 12, 1999:* President Clinton is acquitted of the two articles of impeachment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> No way. Even if muehler dropped a complete report today, it would take months for it to make it's torturous way through the house and senate.
> 
> Here was the timeline for the clinton trials.... 6 months and that was with republicans trying to push as hard as they could, which wouldn't happen to trump.
> 
> ...


All I can say Greg is this guy is breaking new ground, is very dangerous and unstable.The case against Clinton was bullshit and it was because the GOP and Ken Starr abused the special counsel law, and is why Mueller has to worry about and work around getting fired. Impeachment will be arranged, but will give the GOP leadership cover with the base. I figure what we've seen from the GOP leadership was just to fool the base, Mueller will bring an impeachment case quickly, because Mitch and Paul want him to, Trump is guilty as Hell, there is shocking, overwhelming evidence and above all else he is ready for this phase of the game.

Would you want to go into a senate or house race this fall as a GOP candidate with Trump as president? It might help you with a small slice of the country, but it will hurt everywhere else, the potential damage to the house and even senate would be much greater. I figure "arrangements" are being made or will be, everybody but the democrats want Trump gone ASAP, but the dems wouldn't get in the way!

All it takes is a majority vote in the house to get the ball rolling and that would only happen with a foregone conclusion in the senate. They can do Donald real quick if required and I figure Mitch and Paul will want it over in a hurry, night of the long knives style. They will need the summer and fall to help the base and country to forget what utter assholes they've been. They gotta jump ship sometime, that much is clear, might as well do it early and try to get far away from the danger as the Trumptanic goes down.

Donald is doing all kinds of unprecedented things, this and a prison sentence will be more of the same. I don't know how much of a guide the past will be here, they were dealing with normal people then, we are not. Being in bed with the russians is too much for America, the stink will stick to even the Teflon Don.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So why do all these people seem to have DQ facts on their records and are still getting ts/sci (and higher) level access?


because:

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2017/11/03/trump-im-only-one-that-matters-fox-sot.cnn


----------



## greg nr (Feb 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All I can say Greg is this guy is breaking new ground, is very dangerous and unstable.The case against Clinton was bullshit and it was because the GOP and Ken Starr abused the special counsel law, and is why Mueller has to worry about and work around getting fired. Impeachment will be arranged, but will give the GOP leadership cover with the base. I figure what we've seen from the GOP leadership was just to fool the base, Mueller will bring an impeachment case quickly, because Mitch and Paul want him to, Trump is guilty as Hell, there is shocking, overwhelming evidence and above all else he is ready for this phase of the game.
> 
> Would you want to go into a senate or house race this fall as a GOP candidate with Trump as president? It might help you with a small slice of the country, but it will hurt everywhere else, the potential damage to the house and even senate would be much greater. I figure "arrangements" are being made or will be, everybody but the democrats want Trump gone ASAP, but the dems wouldn't get in the way!
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not making this stuff up. We are a constitutional government for the time being. That means we follow a specific path to remove the president. That isn't a fast process. It was never meant to be fast or easy. Not to mention we are not the party in power.

Could it be faster? Sure. It "could" take a couple of weeks. But that isn't what is going to happen.

Note that the clinton impeachment began in September of an election year. The dems actually picked up seats during that election because people were pissed the republicans were mounting a political hit job on a dem president. If republicans take up impeachment without their base supporting it, they won't win a single race. They know that.

Trumps support needs to be beaten down into the 20's for them to act with enough cover to not be committing political suicide; and that is not what they are about. Their priorities are Self, Donors, Base, Party. Country isn't on that list unless it's convenient at the time.

As long as the gop congress props up trump and provides cover, they can't switch to impeachment. They appear to already have made the calculation to fight it out. 

Muehler's report, if he even writes one at all, won't be out this year. What indictments he can make will be made before June. After that it gets into the election season and he doesn't want to become a campaign issue. 

Again, I don't make this stuff up. As much as I hate it, this is what we are dealt.

Our constitution gave the president virtually unlimited power. The only recourse is impeachment and the 25th amendment. And lets not forget that the whole pardon issue has not yet been challenged. He is being urged to pardon anyone indicted, including himself. The constitution doesn't say he can't do that. Only the scotus can say that, and he has 4 solid votes in his column.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Hey, I'm not making this stuff up. We are a constitutional government for the time being. That means we follow a specific path to remove the president. That isn't a fast process. It was never meant to be fast or easy. Not to mention we are not the party in power.
> 
> Could it be faster? Sure. It "could" take a couple of weeks. But that isn't what is going to happen.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with ya 100%, if we were dealing with a normal person, crime and circumstances. This situation has already gone too far and I figure yer in for a quick resolution. As far as I know, impeachment is a majority vote in the house and 2/3 s of the senate and it can all be done in a day, hours in fact. This is a political process, not a legal one and the niceties of the legal system don't have to be followed, the pace can vary a lot.The GOP leadership created this monster of a base and they are gonna have to deal with it sooner or later, if they don't get rid of Trump before the midterms the country will come apart at the seams and so will the GOP. The amount of water they will have to carry for him before the midterms will drown them.

The path to perdition can be quick, but not painless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump is about trump only. pretty soon he will have nothing but time, by himself.
> 
> i sure hope mueller and the grand jury are meeting with miss stormy daniels and miss karen mcdougal.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll see a few "come to Jesus" moments among them, having the russians to blame for hornswoggling them will do a lot to help em get over it. The vast majority will ignore or set it aside, they will forget all about Donald and pretend it never happened, like asking a nazi what he did during the war! Trumpism is like naziism and will evaporate cause there's nothing to it but bullshit, the hatred and stupidity it is based on will stick around though.

They will throw up primary winners for 2020 that will take your breath away, look out for T2, he's waiting and watching in the wings. If an idiot like Trump can pull that kind of con off, imagine what an inspiration he's gonna be to some arsehole with a brain.

Here's a thought and a question. When is primary season for the 2018 midterms? If the GOP house and senate members are worried about being primaried before the midterms, they won't need to worry about the election. Only those house members who aren't running again and selected GOP senators will vote to impeach and convict, the rest can sing and dance for the cameras and base.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 19, 2018)

Well, if you are waiting for trump supporters to find reality, here is a story that says they might not ever. IT's about one of the "unwitting" US trump supporters who ended up being duped by a russian troll account. She still doesn't believe it.

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/02/just-dont-believe-trump-supporter-refuses-believe-helped-russian-trolls-campaign/


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, if you are waiting for trump supporters to find reality, here is a story that says they might not ever. IT's about one of the "unwitting" US trump supporters who ended up being duped by a russian troll account. She still doesn't believe it.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/02/just-dont-believe-trump-supporter-refuses-believe-helped-russian-trolls-campaign/


half of them will never admit they were wrong. i would show no mercy to those retards under any condition. in otherwords, if you voted for trump and refuse to believe the facts, i won't piss on you if you are on fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, if you are waiting for trump supporters to find reality, here is a story that says they might not ever. IT's about one of the "unwitting" US trump supporters who ended up being duped by a russian troll account. She still doesn't believe it.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/02/just-dont-believe-trump-supporter-refuses-believe-helped-russian-trolls-campaign/


I guess we need to look at other cults and false prophecies and see what the response to failure is among other cult members. It's never an admission that they were wrong, always a rationalisation, this will be the response of most Trumpers, no different than any other cult. Facts don't matter now, why should they then, nothing matters, only Trump matters. In many ways they are like teenage girls who are madly in love with their first boyfriend, and they're just as rational, Hero Donald, he's their white knight in golden shiny armor! They are in love, his whiteness blinds them to his faults.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)

Donald Trump, worst president ever! Here's the proof, I could site examples, but we all know lots of them.
*Political scientists rank Trump last, Lincoln first in presidential greatness survey*
Washington (CNN)Former Presidents Barack Obama, George W. Bush and Ronald Reagan enjoyed upward bumps in their greatness rankings, while President Donald Trump was ranked historically low, according to a presidential "greatness" survey released Monday.

The 2018 Presidents and Executive Politics Presidential Greatness Survey, released Monday, was based on 170 usable responses from current and former members of the American Political Science Association's presidents and executive politics section.
*More*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald Trump, worst president ever! Here's the proof, I could site examples, but we all know lots of them.
> *Political scientists rank Trump last, Lincoln first in presidential greatness survey*
> Washington (CNN)Former Presidents Barack Obama, George W. Bush and Ronald Reagan enjoyed upward bumps in their greatness rankings, while President Donald Trump was ranked historically low, according to a presidential "greatness" survey released Monday.
> 
> ...



if twitter hadn't suspended me i would send that to trump, lol...


----------



## greg nr (Feb 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald Trump, worst president ever! Here's the proof, I could site examples, but we all know lots of them.
> *Political scientists rank Trump last, Lincoln first in presidential greatness survey*
> Washington (CNN)Former Presidents Barack Obama, George W. Bush and Ronald Reagan enjoyed upward bumps in their greatness rankings, while President Donald Trump was ranked historically low, according to a presidential "greatness" survey released Monday.
> 
> ...


tweets in 3.. 2... 1...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2018)

*Trump continues war with the FBI*




U.S. President Donald Trump's continued war with the FBI has only gained more steam as the U.S. Justice Department continues it's Russia investigation. CBC News looks at Trump's tendency to challenge the independence of law enforcement and intelligence agencies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2018)

I figure Mueller has a plan and your seeing it unfold, it will by necessity have to move quickly and efficiently to the top. Mueller is starting to control events now as new prosecutions are announced weekly, feeding the news cycle. The 13 russians and the Dutch lawyer son in law of the oligarch will make it very difficult to sweep under the rug. It's probably gonna come to a point where the GOP congress will have to decide between Trump or Mueller, cause Trump will fire Mueller or Rosenstein. I think they will be fired together, cause if only one is fired, the other might speak out, take legal action(s), or resign in protest, it will most likely be a real mess and shit storm. I predict Paul and Mitch will both have their cock's caught in the meat grinder over the mess as Trump panics and goes off the deep end! It's gonna get hotter for Donald from here on out and crazier for the rest of us as he freaks out, spins, lies and distracts.

I've heard talk on TV that a half a dozen people in the WH might have been wearing wires for months, there could very well be "tapes", that would make Nixon's look tame. There is a ton of electronic evidence, much of it classified to protect sources and methods, they won't have to use classified material if they use it to squeeze witnesses like Flynn, Manafort and others. Judging by the amount of freaking out Trump is doing and the Twitter tirades, I say Donald is getting worried. Trying to blame the FBI for the Florida school shooting was obvious and beneath contempt, the desperate words of a frightened fool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2018)

*DOJ Lawyer Neal Katyal: Mueller Can Ask To Indict Donald Trump*




Legal experts have debated whether special counsel can indict a sitting president from the time of Nixon’s presidency. The man who wrote the rules on how a Special Counsel should operate Neal Katyal, explains Mueller’s indictment power and limitations within the Justice Department.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2018)

Read all about this slimeball and “The Plot Against America”. 
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/03/paul-manafort-american-hustler/550925/
*The Atlantic’s March Cover Story: Franklin Foer on Paul Manafort and the Fall of Washington*
Oligarchs, shady deals, foreign money—how Manafort helped contaminate Washington and corrupt U.S. politics


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2018)

*Mueller is about to take a big step closer to Trump*
By Philip Bump
To date, four people have pleaded guilty to charges brought against them by special counsel Robert S. Mueller III and his team. Two were ancillary characters: a businessman who apparently sold bank account numbers to Russian trolls; and a lawyer who had worked with former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort and his longtime partner Rick Gates.

Two were closer to the campaign. One is campaign adviser George Papadopoulos, whose connections to Russia-linked characters helped spur the initial investigation in July 2016 into whether President Trump’s campaign had aided Russian interference efforts. And then there’s Michael Flynn, a campaign aide who wound up as Trump’s national security adviser. Both Papadopoulos and Flynn have apparently agreed to work with Mueller’s team in its investigation, but it’s not clear how much either knew about what the campaign was doing. Flynn’s role was the same on paper as Papadopoulos’s, but he was clearly closer to Trump.

Neither, though, is known to have had intimate familiarity with what the Trump campaign effort looked like. Which makes Friday’s news of an intent by Gates — both a campaign staffer and, before that, a Manafort partner — to cooperate with Mueller potentially very significant.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2018)

*"No Sides Left": Top Trump Aide Pleads Guilty In Mueller Probe | The Beat With Ari Melber*




Guilty Trump aide Rick Gates admits he lied to Mueller's team while trying to cut a deal with Mueller's team. Journalist David Rothkopf says Mueller is sending a message to Trump: "when I get to you, you're got".

A pretty good legal discussion by experts and it shows you how much trouble Trump and those around him are in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2018)

*Robert Mueller and his pursuit of justice*




CNN's Gloria Borger profiles Special Counsel Robert Mueller, the man tasked with investigating Russian interference in the 2016 election.

Meet the anti Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2018)

*President Donald Trump Impeachment: Donald Trump Impeachment Could Happen | AM Joy*




The man who predicted that Donald Trump would win the presidency, now predicts that he will be impeached. Historian Allan Lichtman and Joy Reid discuss how he believes Robert Mueller’s Russia probe bears the seeds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

*The Great Escape Scenario*
What would happen one day when the heat was closing in, if Donald and family climbed on Airforce one, flew to russia and refused to come back? Would the GOP impeach him then, or explain away his "extended visit"? I can see the plane sitting on the tarmac in moscow for weeks or even months and Trump getting political asylum, even reaching out to his loyal supporters back home using twitter to stir up shit. It's the only way out for them that I can see, maybe Vlad will give Donald one of his old mansions so he can rub America's nose in it for years. Or perhaps Donald will fly to moscow and resign the presidency to pursue "business opportunities" in russia. I figure they are so stupid and greedy they'd fuck up the great escape too, but who could stop them? Why not just let the cocksuckers go, problem solved? Besides, just before impeachment Donald will pardon everybody from moscow, problem solved!

For a man facing a lifetime in prison, Kushner sure seems to have an appetite for classified material that he has no clearance to see and is apparently fighting to retain access to. Perhaps he needs something for uncle Vlad to secure his future in russia, I think his family was from there originally, full circle.

Yep, after weeks of indecision the GOP finally impeaches Trump (his base support is still strong) and slides in Pence for President, he will suck Vlad's ass to get his plane back and also because Vlad has him by the balls too. Make America great again...

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

Here's a question. If the GOP doesn't impeach Trump before the election and the Democrats do it after the election, could they do a double header, could both Trump and Pence be impeached at the same time? (Assuming there was evidence). 
President Pelosi after the midterms? Nancy Pelosi as first female POTUS, every redneck's nightmare!

Maybe Mitch and Paul might wanna do Donald before the midterms...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's a question. If the GOP doesn't impeach Trump before the election and the Democrats do it after the election, could they do a double header, could both Trump and Pence be impeached at the same time? (Assuming there was evidence).
> President Pelosi after the midterms? Nancy Pelosi as first female POTUS, every redneck's nightmare!
> 
> Maybe Mitch and Paul might wanna do Donald before the midterms...


rednecks would lose their fucking minds. they would declare war on the US


----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's a question. If the GOP doesn't impeach Trump before the election and the Democrats do it after the election, could they do a double header, could both Trump and Pence be impeached at the same time? (Assuming there was evidence).
> President Pelosi after the midterms? Nancy Pelosi as first female POTUS, every redneck's nightmare!
> 
> Maybe Mitch and Paul might wanna do Donald before the midterms...


I've said this several times, but we need 18 republican votes to convict someone in the senate. There is NO F'IN WAY we will get a republican senator to elect a President Pelosi.

They would sooner let them continue the administration from prison. In likelihood, the courts would allow him to remain in the WH until the end of his presidency. Courts cannot remove a sitting president. Only congress can do that.

So if the president refuses to resign, and the congress refuses to remove him, it gets very scary.

But what will likely happen is Pence will resign before this congress ends. It takes a majority of both houses to confirm a new vp. If they wait until after the 2018 election, they may not have majorities anymore and couldn't push a terrible choice down our throats.

They can now. 

So look to Pence to resign if the gop makes the calculation they can't keep trump. The new VP will then become president when/if trump leaves office before 2021. The new pres could then pardon EVERYONE. They won't be tied up in a conflict of interest issue.

That will at least take federal charges off the table, and that may be the best chance trump has. The new york state charges may not be strong enough to jail him or his family. And if a republican ever takes over as governor, more pardons can be issued.

Yes, the republicans are tribal pigs. They would do this in a heartbeat. And they will never let a dem become president through succession forced by impeachment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've said this several times, but we need 18 republican votes to convict someone in the senate. There is NO F'IN WAY we will get a republican senator to elect a President Pelosi.
> 
> They would sooner let them continue the administration from prison. In likelihood, the courts would allow him to remain in the WH until the end of his presidency. Courts cannot remove a sitting president. Only congress can do that.
> 
> ...


I think a run for russia is a possibility, remember this is already far stranger than fiction and ya can't make this shit up etc. If ya think about it, it's the only way to avoid prison and would leave the GOP holding the bag with shit on their faces. A historic screwing of epic proportions, the GOP would be wiped out except for Trump's base, they would remain unmoved even if Donald moved to moscow.

The mere thought of a President Pelosi would put the fear of God into the republicans, it was just a pleasant thought! We're here to have fun too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> rednecks would lose their fucking minds. they would declare war on the US


I'm a bit like the russians, except they were giving aid and comfort to the enemies of the United States, I'm here to give aid and comfort to the enemies of the POTUS. Usually one in the same, but not this time around I'm afraid, so here I am an ally of America voicing my opinion and sharing a laugh at the utter absurdity of the situation. And yes America ya deserve to be teased for this, ya blew it big time (or should I say bigly) and yer not gonna get away unscathed among yer friends. Ya wouldn't expect to act like an asshole and fuck over yer buddies without someone pointing it out do ya?

Now go wash the shit off yourself and try and look presentable! And fur fuck sakes stop drinking that Goddamn Kool Aid!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 25, 2018)

If dems gain the house, they can appoint hillary as speaker (the speaker does not need to be a rep)

Then once trump and pence are sent to prison, we'd have president hillary Clinton

Not likely but possible


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> If dems gain the house, they can appoint hillary as speaker (the speaker does not need to be a rep)
> 
> Then once trump and pence are sent to prison, we'd have president hillary Clinton
> 
> Not likely but possible


There's a choice for the GOP, Clinton or Pelosi, the Devil or the deep blue sea... Either might trigger Civil War II, both together might trigger a stroke!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've said this several times, but we need 18 republican votes to convict someone in the senate. There is NO F'IN WAY we will get a republican senator to elect a President Pelosi.
> 
> They would sooner let them continue the administration from prison. In likelihood, the courts would allow him to remain in the WH until the end of his presidency. Courts cannot remove a sitting president. Only congress can do that.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that by the time Trump is done dragging the GOP through shit, they might be in sorry shape after the midterms. Donald might take his little trip to moscow about then, don't think Mike will be along for the ride though, he'll be back in Washington holding a big bag of stinking shit along with Mitch and Paul. If the russia run were to happen, I'm wondering if anybody is planning to stop it, the democrats and FBI would be on Pence, Mitch, Paul and Devin Nunes, like stink on shit, though they would already be covered a foot deep in it.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't think the run is a realistic end point. While it would work if he tried it, I don't think russia wants to be that blatant. It could very well lead to real war. So it probably wouldn't be to russia.

It would work because he is commander in chief, and the military would have no choice but obey his orders, or face possible courts martial. It's not clear they would even know what his plans were anyway. He could also simply resign, take a limo to the nearest airport, get on one of his own planes, and leave. Without an indictment, they couldn't stop him or his family from going to a country with no effective extradition. 

But he is too egotistical to do that. He believes he can beat any charge because he has to date. And he has several avenues to do so again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I don't think the run is a realistic end point. While it would work if he tried it, I don't think russia wants to be that blatant. It could very well lead to real war. So it probably wouldn't be to russia.
> 
> It would work because he is commander in chief, and the military would have no choice but obey his orders, or face possible courts martial. It's not clear they would even know what his plans were anyway. He could also simply resign, take a limo to the nearest airport, get on one of his own planes, and leave. Without an indictment, they couldn't stop him or his family from going to a country with no effective extradition.
> 
> But he is too egotistical to do that. He believes he can beat any charge because he has to date. And he has several avenues to do so again.


I still like the russia idea, Vlad is busted anyway, why not rub it in! Besides it would be catastrophic for the GOP, Mitch and Paul would shit cement bricks! Donald true to form, leaving others holding the bag, just like the casino investors and workers. He didn't get to collapse the economy, but hey ya can't have everything... When they have a chance to think about it for awhile, the democrats might like the russia exit too, though it would be outrage in public!

Never rule anything out with this guy, ya can't make this shit up, though I'm trying!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2018)

January 20, 2022.

Because neither American political clown show has the balls to do it themselves, or it would have happened already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> January 20, 2022.
> 
> Because neither American political clown show has the balls to do it themselves, or it would have happened already.


Common Yoda, they'll do Donald soon! At the rate Mueller is going I figure a head on collision in march with Donald doing a panic move. Mueller hasn't charged anybody in the family yet and the stool pigeons have yet to sing, he's still got a lot of levers to pull and balls to squeeze. The serious fun is about to begin!

Trump got rid of Jesus, knocked him right out of American politics like he was some kind of antiChrist! Next he'll have them thar born yesterday christians down on all fours a worshipping the Devil! Why he's even talking about regulating guns and keeping them away from crazy people, that should go over with the base like a turd in the punch bowl. I predict he will single handedly gut the republican party and fucking near destroy them! He'll leap tall buildings in a single bound, that stable genius they call SUPER DONALD!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump got rid of Jesus, knocked him right out of American politics like he was some kind of antiChrist! !



lol, just sent that to my fucked up family...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)

I see Trump made the front page again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)

Donald get his wall


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, just sent that to my fucked up family...


Here's another one to send to yer loonie relatives...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, just sent that to my fucked up family...


Another one to send, great stuff to beat the shit outta self righteous christians with! Shame em away from the polls!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)

sent both, thanks. 

they need to repent for their sins...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 27, 2018)

OP’s question is irrelevant. Trump is not the actual problem, he is merely a symptom. It’s naive to think the world (read: US) will be a better place again after Trump. The reality is things will only get worse over the next decades. Not like the disregard for facts and sound logic, worshipping the flag, zero notion of the concept of progressive insight, and divisive simpletons are invented by Trump... it’s the other way around.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2018)

Sativied said:


> OP’s question is irrelevant. Trump is not the actual problem, he is merely a symptom. It’s naive to think the world (read: US) will be a better place again after Trump. The reality is things will only get worse over the next decades. Not like the disregard for facts and sound logic, worshipping the flag, zero notion of the concept of progressive insight, and divisive simpletons are invented by Trump... it’s the other way around.


Trump is the problem manifested, you are correct about somethings, Trump didn't invent stupidity, fear or hatred, but he does act as a nexus for it. He makes a perennial and persistent problem acute, we make history as we go along and each new generation has a different take on things. We are a product of that which went before, are increasingly influenced by technology and we will soon be made unemployed by it.

Trump is a symptom of a deeper malaise, so is the opioid crisis, the GOP has a dead ideology moving forward and is using everything imaginable to retain power, added to gerrymandering, voter suppression and divisive social issues like race, is the specter of treason. It is expected that technological change like AI and robots will make 85% of the current workforce unemployable in 30 years. The only plan the GOP appears to have to cope with this situation is to shovel as much money as they can at the 1%. Technology makes us richer, it's just a question of distribution, start with single payer healthcare and expand yer social programs from there to a guaranteed minimum annual income, this ain't a left/right thing, but a survival thing...

Ya have to treat the disease, but getting rid of the symptoms goes a long way, scatter your enemies and don't let them regroup and coalesce around a person or symbol. The GOP is gonna get it's shit scattered to the wind in the mid terms, Donald will drive it into the ground. Change happens, yer witnessing it, the death of the republican party, they filled their party with hate filled assholes and it's poisoning them. They made a deal with the Devil and those deals don't end well. Donald is the dog whistle pied piper and he's leading the GOP base right over the edge and into the abyss.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 27, 2018)

Sativied said:


> OP’s question is irrelevant. Trump is not the actual problem, he is merely a symptom. It’s naive to think the world (read: US) will be a better place again after Trump. The reality is things will only get worse over the next decades. Not like the disregard for facts and sound logic, worshipping the flag, zero notion of the concept of progressive insight, and divisive simpletons are invented by Trump... it’s the other way around.


Predicting things is really hard. Especially when predicting the future.

It is true that saying tomorrow's weather will be the same as today's is a really good way of predicting the weather. This doesn't work so well the farther out one projects.Your predictions are probably pretty good if you stay within perhaps a five year window.

Trump and the right wing politicians of today are entirely corrupt. Also they are deliberately dismantling many progressive regulatory and enforcement capabilities of this government, not to mention packing the court system with their cronies. The longer they stay in office, the worse their effect will be on the institutions of our government in the long term. So, no. you actually have it backwards in your long term forecast. The sooner we remove him and corrupt right wing congress, the better our future prospects. Short term, you are probably right. We are still suffering from the damage wrought by right wing congress of recent years and that won't change any time soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> View attachment 4097546


LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> expand yer social programs from there to a guaranteed minimum annual income


While I am all for that, and something already on the way in the Netherlands (welfare is already so high we practically have it already), it is just a patch. Income is a fictional concept to get humans to perform labor semi-voluntarily.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is expected that technological change like AI and robots will make 85% of the current workforce unemployable in 30 years.


Good scifi story, but Ray Kurzweil (who pretty much everyone is parrotting directly or indirectly on such predictions) is bit out of touch with reality. He does not take into account the rapid pace at which idiocracy is spreading. I never really get that doomsday argument anyway, apparently humans have been conditioned to believe being employable is a good thing, and robots and AI doing the work instead is a bad thing. A huge part, far more than that fictional 85%, of the people actually in the current workplace will be retired or dead in 30 years. Better think about their children instead, and as millenials already make obvious they don’t plan to live like recent generations anyway.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only plan the GOP appears to have to cope with this situation


It is that line of thinking that got the US in the situation it is now. The facts are you don’t know all the plans any republican may have and will have on the matter. Same for democrats. GOP is not a single indivisible entity with its own will. And as if a republican or democrat comes up with the solutions. Humans will, whether its a dem or rep should not be as relevant as you make it. Such a world altering happening isn’t going to be decided by your black-and-white vote.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya have to treat the disease, but getting rid of the symptoms goes a long way, scatter your enemies and don't let them regroup and coalesce around a person or symbol. The GOP is gonna get it's shit scattered to the wind in the mid terms, Donald will drive it into the ground. Change happens, yer witnessing it, the death of the republican party, they filled their party with hate filled assholes and it's poisoning them. They made a deal with the Devil and those deals don't end well. Donald is the dog whistle pied piper and he's leading the GOP base right over the edge and into the abyss.


This is just rethoric and wishful thinking. We have a very old saying here that applies: you watched too many american movies. As long as the US maintains such a divisive two party system the GOP will be alive. Getting rid of the symptoms can go a long way in many situation if you want to be nerd yes, but in this case it would still be just a temporary relieve. It’s been over a year since Trump has been elected and you still haven’t opened your eyes.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 28, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Predicting things is really hard. Especially when predicting the future.


(That would be signature worthy on some sites.) Some things are easier to predict than others yes, something in general is typically easier than specifics. This however is easier than predicting the winning lottery numbers. I am just talking the after effect of what already happened and is set in motion. If you push a car down a hill it is likely to go down all the way unless major obstacles change its course. The data is not limited to what today’s weather is. Yet you make your own unfounded prediction.



Fogdog said:


> Trump and the right wing politicians of today are entirely corrupt. Also they are deliberately dismantling many progressive regulatory and enforcement capabilities of this government, not to mention packing the court system with their cronies. The longer they stay in office, the worse their effect will be on the institutions of our government in the long term. So, no. you actually have it backwards in your long term forecast. The sooner we remove him and corrupt right wing congress, the better our future prospects.


“Trump and the right wing politicians of today are entirely corrupt.” Really, all of the right winged politicians are entirely corrupt? Is that-a-fact?

That there is so typical and what makes your two party system so illustrative for what is going on in the US. Extreme, black and white, us vs them. No nuance. At least you didn’t start the sentence with “I feel”, which has become acceptable in the US.

The rest of that quote is illogical. The obvious fact that the sooner they are replaced the better does not make me wrong or backwards in my long term forecast. That’s missing the point.

The main thing you seem to base you brighter future on is the hopes the next potus will be a dem, a savior who will fix it in a few years. Again, Trump is a symptom, replacing him won’t cure american society. It didn’t suddenly get rotten with Trump in charge, nor will it be cured after Trump. Not in 5 years, not in 10 either. Nor will it undo the reputation damage and reduced influence abroad, something of which I doubt you understand the extend. Entire generations grew up with this post WWII image of the great USA, the good guys. To youngsters now it’s perceived somewhat similar as Russia was for us. Dangerous crazy nationalistic folks with guns and nukes who will still be there regardless of which party will provide the next strawman you choose to blame. That’s something that will affect future relationships decades from now. The US is no longer a reliable partner, we have no idea what idiot you might elect next or after that. If someone like Trump can become president there is something very very wrong. As much as some dems complain about it, you still tolerate Trump as a president. See how that worked out for the Germans, which have long been equivalent to nazis even if they didn’t vote for it.

The genie is out of the bottle, and it is not a friendly blue guy granting wishes. It is a monster. The debate will only get harder. Those Trump supporters and even those who regret voting for him still won’t accept a dem president. Republicans will be screaming impeach! as much as dems do now. Just as you won’t accept another gop president as after all they are all entirely corrupt. As many made evident here on RIU for years, both sides, it is entirely acceptable to claim the very opposite of the truth if it suits you. Kind of like how Erdogan operates.

Since you are all, on both sides, guilty of the divisive behavior (and thus the nation got the governement they deserve) you might as well break up and accept the relatively young US had a great run. California is still salvageable. “One nation under God” was bound to fail. Facts and reason are wasted on the religious and we did sent you our worst.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 28, 2018)

Sativied said:


> (That would be signature worthy on some sites.) Some things are easier to predict than others yes, something in general is typically easier than specifics. This however is easier than predicting the winning lottery numbers. I am just talking the after effect of what already happened and is set in motion. If you push a car down a hill it is likely to go down all the way unless major obstacles change its course. The data is not limited to what today’s weather is. Yet you make your own unfounded prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naive


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2018)

It kinda looks like the circle is closing in quickly on Trump, here's one example. He blames Sessions for recusing himself from the russia investigation, Rosenstein fucked him when he appointed Mueller and he's pissed! He's trying everything he can to get rid of Sessions or Rosenstein, so he can get at Mueller and is howling in frustration.





Muller is closing in on multiple fronts and the russian conspiracy charges appear to be the first course that Mueller is pursuing, because it's russian focused, it's harder to ignore. Trump is becoming isolated from those he trusts, Kushner lost his clearance (unless Trump restores it) and Hope Hicks resigned, to avoid jail, probably too late and I'm sure Trump wanted to keep her close and under his control. He would browbeat her into lying for sure if she stayed around. Donald should become increasingly agitated and even more paranoid as they strip away his supporting actors and Mueller gets closer, yer gonna see some drama soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2018)

Sativied said:


> While I am all for that, and something already on the way in the Netherlands (welfare is already so high we practically have it already), it is just a patch. Income is a fictional concept to get humans to perform labor semi-voluntarily.
> 
> Good scifi story, but Ray Kurzweil (who pretty much everyone is parrotting directly or indirectly on such predictions) is bit out of touch with reality. He does not take into account the rapid pace at which idiocracy is spreading. I never really get that doomsday argument anyway, apparently humans have been conditioned to believe being employable is a good thing, and robots and AI doing the work instead is a bad thing. A huge part, far more than that fictional 85%, of the people actually in the current workplace will be retired or dead in 30 years. Better think about their children instead, and as millenials already make obvious they don’t plan to live like recent generations anyway.
> 
> ...


I assume you have a larger point to make? Any suggestions for a positive out come? Do you suggest we just roll over and die, give up and accept Donald as Lord and Master? Don't think America can do better for a leader than Trump?

I'm a Canadian myself and there are better ways to run a country than they are currently employing in America, but you do have to agree that Putin is an evil cocksucker and Trump is a traitor. The point of the thread is to have a little fun predicting the date of Donald's demise, not solve the problems of America or the world.

As for Ray Kurzweil, he's not alone in predicting the rise of AI and advanced robotics, not necessarily a bad thing, it's just a distribution problem. Already every manufactured product in the world can be made in China with capacity to spare and they are laying off thousands of manufacturing workers because of automation. So it's a future of the 1% and useless mouths or one of utopia and valued human beings with not much middle ground, it's getting from here to there that will present the problem, it'll be a rough ride.


----------



## regoob eht (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone else think Trump will die from a cocaine induced heart attack??? That's my guess. I think Trump
will die like John entwhistle (who's bass player) cocaine, hooker, hotelroom, las vegas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2018)

regoob eht said:


> Does anyone else think Trump will die from a cocaine induced heart attack??? That's my guess. I think Trump
> will die like John entwhistle (who's bass player) cocaine, hooker, hotelroom, las vegas.


Don't think he's a cokehead, just naturally fucked up. Imagine Trump drunk, he's acts worse sober than most drunks!
This is what prefrontal cortex brain damage looks like, otherwise known as a sociopathic personality with strong narcissistic tendencies and truncated emotional development. This guy belongs in a cage, not the White House.


----------



## regoob eht (Feb 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't think he's a cokehead, just naturally fucked up. Imagine Trump drunk, he's acts worse sober than most drunks!
> This is what prefrontal cortex brain damage looks like, otherwise known as a sociopathic personality with strong narcissistic tendencies and truncated emotional development. This guy belongs in a cage, not the White House.


I don't think he's a cokehead, but he is a fat man. And he pays strippers, hooker, pornstars to fuck him.. And anyone who has ever been with a stripper, hooker knows they got blow falling outta their bums. Hard to believe trump never snorted a line or three before flopping his sea-manatee body onto some poor young girl (like Ivanka)... And to think of him flopping that body down and his heart exploding in his chest like John Hurt in Alien. Well that's the thought I use so I can fly like Peter Pan (remeber, Happy Thoughts!!!)


----------



## regoob eht (Feb 28, 2018)

Happy thoughts!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2018)

regoob eht said:


> I don't think he's a cokehead, but he is a fat man. And he pays strippers, hooker, pornstars to fuck him.. And anyone who has ever been with a stripper, hooker knows they got blow falling outta their bums. Hard to believe trump never snorted a line or three before flopping his sea-manatee body onto some poor young girl (like Ivanka)... And to think of him flopping that body down and his heart exploding in his chest like John Hurt in Alien. Well that's the thought I use so I can fly like Peter Pan (remeber, Happy Thoughts!!!)


I figure he'll lose his marbles when they stick him in a supermax 23/7, that's ok, they'll just move him to a rubber room when he starts raving. He'll get his wall too, he'll get to exercise near it everyday for an hour. Mueller is gonna turn Trump into America's biggest loser and he ain't gonna like it one little bit!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 28, 2018)

I still like the Melania stabbing him in the neck scenario


----------



## greg nr (Feb 28, 2018)

regoob eht said:


> I don't think he's a cokehead, but he is a fat man. And he pays strippers, hooker, pornstars to fuck him.. And anyone who has ever been with a stripper, hooker knows they got blow falling outta their bums. Hard to believe trump never snorted a line or three before flopping his sea-manatee body onto some poor young girl (like Ivanka)... And to think of him flopping that body down and his heart exploding in his chest like John Hurt in Alien. Well that's the thought I use so I can fly like Peter Pan (remeber, Happy Thoughts!!!)


Hey, look on the flip side. We are Big Mac away from a man being president who says that abortion will be illegal in the us in our lifetime, who isn't allowed to speak to woman alone, and who was so hated as governor that he had an approval rating lower than trumps.

Either way, it's a painful death for us.


----------



## regoob eht (Feb 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Hey, look on the flip side. We are Big Mac away from a man being president who says that abortion will be illegal in the us in our lifetime, who isn't allowed to speak to woman alone, and who was so hated as governor that he had an approval rating lower than trumps.
> 
> Either way, it's a painful death for us.


Oh no.... There goes my happy thoughts... I'm falling!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I still like the Melania stabbing him in the neck scenario


i wanna play melania in the movie !!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Hey, look on the flip side. We are Big Mac away from a man being president who says that abortion will be illegal in the us in our lifetime, who isn't allowed to speak to woman alone, and who was so hated as governor that he had an approval rating lower than trumps.
> 
> Either way, it's a painful death for us.


ain't republicans about the most fucked up people in america?

YUP !!!!!

MERICA !!!!!!

fucking retards !!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Boy was there a lot of "fake news" yesterday! Trump lost Hope! Kushner was busted for giving out government jobs for loans and losing his security clearance. He's shitting on Jeff Sessions, Sessions is responding and Mueller is looking into everything, including Trump trying to get rid of Sessions. Manafort was in court again today for more charges, sing Paul, sing. The pace of events is quickening and Trump is being stripped of supporting personnel. I expect Trump will freak out soon and provide the means of his quick removal, the only problem is Pence. Donald made some gun proposals yesterday that should make the NRA shit and the base burn their hats. If he follows through on the gun thing, he will actually have done some good, but Wayne La Pierre will shit a cement brick and so will most of his base. 

I haven't heard anything about pornstars or hookers lately, guess there's not enough room on the news for all the shit. When ya consider that any one of these scandals would have brought down any other president, it's apparent that something else is at work here. Something is jerking the base's chain bigly to ignore all this shit, tribalism/racism gone mad. Supporting this kind of crazy bullshit is literal suicide, somebody needs a slap around the fucking ears!

Yep, Donald will fuck the religious right, the GOP and the NRA, all in one go, he really is super Donald! Maybe he's Hillary's secret agent after all, what's next, George Soros in the Lincoln bedroom!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

I see Vlad gave his state of the Nation speech early to get a boost for his election, seems he wants to start cold war ver 2.0, why not he owns Trump. He's crowing about his new stealth cruise missiles that can hit anywhere undetected, look out America, I'm real scarry! I figure we should give the cocksucker cold war 2 and crank up the heat on the russian economy bigly, make the cocksucker squirm, even if the people of russia gotta squirm too. Maybe make it clear to China that trade with America and the west will be "problematic", if they trade with russia. You'd need new leadership to do anything though, Trump gotta go and this might be a good reason, the hawks are concerned.

Let's see, attacked America and all the other western allies, owns Trump and now has developed a new stealth weapons system in violation of existing treaties. The real and present danger that this hostile foreign power represents is growing, we might also wanna look into cutting off or reducing their internet access to the west and imposing very severe trade sanctions and western oil embargos. In addition, the money and assets of russian oligarchs should be seized where ever accessible to western law enforcement and intelligence services.

Support Trump and ya support Putin and that makes you a traitor, fool and scumbag.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Boy was there a lot of "fake news" yesterday! Trump lost Hope! Kushner was busted for giving out government jobs for loans and losing his security clearance. He's shitting on Jeff Sessions, Sessions is responding and Mueller is looking into everything, including Trump trying to get rid of Sessions. Manafort was in court again today for more charges, sing Paul, sing. The pace of events is quickening and Trump is being stripped of supporting personnel. I expect Trump will freak out soon and provide the means of his quick removal, the only problem is Pence. Donald made some gun proposals yesterday that should make the NRA shit and the base burn their hats. If he follows through on the gun thing, he will actually have done some good, but Wayne La Pierre will shit a cement brick and so will most of his base.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about pornstars or hookers lately, guess there's not enough room on the news for all the shit. When ya consider that any one of these scandals would have brought down any other president, it's apparent that something else is at work here. Something is jerking the base's chain bigly to ignore all this shit, tribalism/racism gone mad. Supporting this kind of crazy bullshit is literal suicide, somebody needs a slap around the fucking ears!
> 
> Yep, Donald will fuck the religious right, the GOP and the NRA, all in one go, he really is super Donald! Maybe he's Hillary's secret agent after all, what's next, George Soros in the Lincoln bedroom!


god damn, cable news can barely keep up these days.

so much good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Vlad gave his state of the Nation speech early to get a boost for his election, seems he wants to start cold war ver 2.0, why not he owns Trump. He's crowing about his new stealth cruise missiles that can hit anywhere undetected, look out America, I'm real scarry! I figure we should give the cocksucker cold war 2 and crank up the heat on the russian economy bigly, make the cocksucker squirm, even if the people of russia gotta squirm too. Maybe make it clear to China that trade with America and the west will be "problematic", if they trade with russia. You'd need new leadership to do anything though, Trump gotta go and this might be a good reason, the hawks are concerned.
> 
> Let's see, attacked America and all the other western allies, owns Trump and now has developed a new stealth weapons system in violation of existing treaties. The real and present danger that this hostile foreign power represents is growing, we might also wanna look into cutting off or reducing their internet access to the west and imposing very severe trade sanctions and western oil embargos. In addition, the money and assets of russian oligarchs should be seized where ever accessible to western law enforcement and intelligence services.
> 
> Support Trump and ya support Putin and that makes you a traitor, fool and scumbag.



FUCK RUSSIA, REPUBLICANS, TRUMP 




and THE DEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

this is the day i have been dreaming of. 

redneck, motherfucking hillbillies are finally doubting trump...

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=684324


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

walmart is falling from the graces of dumbshit america...

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=684311









i want nothing more than rural americans to be bitched slapped in the fucking face by trump and corporate america. the list of companies to boycott is now so fucking huge, retards might have to go to mexico to shop.




DELICIOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this is the day i have been dreaming of.
> 
> redneck, motherfucking hillbillies are finally doubting trump...
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=684324


I figured the guns comments Trump made would get their attention! Like someone sticking a red hot poker up their ass!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> walmart is falling from the graces of dumbshit america...
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=684311
> i want nothing more than rural americans to be bitched slapped in the fucking face by trump and corporate america. the list of companies to boycott is now so fucking huge, retards might have to go to mexico to shop.
> ...


Yer trying to get me to post there ain't you! 

Ban all guns with some statistics etc, open up with, "I support bow hunters, since I figure all guns should be banned...". Maybe have a bot with a load of responses for the follow up and to deal with the death threats etc. That should keep em busy freaking out for months. Call em a bunch of traitors for running out on President Trump like a bunch of cowards! They need to "stand their ground" and support Trump, swaller real hard boys, cause Donald ain't done using ya yet, now bend over and grab some dirt!

Donald is gonna grab yer guns and he don't need no stinkin "due process", cough em up Cletus.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

*Donald Trump Is Coming For Your Guns*


----------



## regoob eht (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Donald Trump Is Coming For Your Guns*


Best thing I've seen in awhile...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer trying to get me to post there ain't you!
> 
> Ban all guns with some statistics etc, open up with, "I support bow hunters, since I figure all guns should be banned...". Maybe have a bot with a load of responses for the follow up and to deal with the death threats etc. That should keep em busy freaking out for months. Call em a bunch of traitors for running out on President Trump like a bunch of cowards! They need to "stand their ground" and support Trump, swaller real hard boys, cause Donald ain't done using ya yet, now bend over and grab some dirt!
> 
> Donald is gonna grab yer guns and he don't need no stinkin "due process", cough em up Cletus.



They would ban us so quick on that website your head would spin 

Been there done that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> They would ban us so quick on that website your head would spin
> 
> Been there done that


All about the second amendment and never heard of the first. It's the first one that really protects freedom, fools believe it's the second one, but that one was a mistake, a car is more useful in the fight for freedom than a gun.

America has lots of guns and weapons systems of every sort, yet Vlad managed to fuck ya with low cost hacking, trolling and good old fashioned treason. A gun is no defense against what the russians are doing to ya, impeachment yes, a gun, only if used on Trump. Speaking of guns, perhaps some of the gun nuts will wanna exercise their second amendment rights now?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 1, 2018)

And now the orange terror is floating the death penalty for drug dealers, which of course the us-ag says includes cannabis.

Death to you pot selling and growing lowlifes!!!!!

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/trump-speaks-at-opioid-summit-live-updates/#site-nav__search-form

Mere near death beatings for you criminal users.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

I see Sessions has the Justice department Inspector General investigating the Nenes memo and FISA abuse, Trump is not happy. Nunes is effectively castrated with the justice department IG looking over his shoulder now so he might not be of much use. Looks like Sessions is working for Mueller or at least trying to stay on the right side of history, a showdown with Trump might be a possibility. Trump shit on him the other day and Sessions hit back, even had a picture posted of him and Rosenstein having dinner together with smiles on their faces, bet it drove Trump nuts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And now the orange terror is floating the death penalty for drug dealers, which of course the us-ag says includes cannabis.
> 
> Death to you pot selling and growing lowlifes!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, he just said that he was gonna take guns without due process too...


----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2018)

That gun meeting was a "performance" for "ratings", the same show as the immigration show a week, or so, ago. He's desperate. Let's see legislation allowing concealed carry in the Capitol building.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

topcat said:


> That gun meeting was a "performance" for "ratings", the same show as the immigration show a week, or so, ago. He's desperate. Let's see legislation allowing concealed carry in the Capitol building.


He's just pissing off his base with that bullshit, the NRA hung politicians for far less than that "blasphemy"! What's next amnesty for the DACA kids! Maybe if he takes this shit far enough Mitch and Paul might turn on him, he'd be done in a day.

Donald sure does make for interesting cable news, they shoulda paid this drama queen to do this shit on TV, wait they did...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

*White House meltdown on full display*
Washington (CNN)The tumult of the past week has fueled a deep and seething anger within President Donald Trump -- not an uncommon emotion for the insolent commander in chief -- but one that allies and aides say has escalated as he faces a new gauntlet of problems, including the encroaching Russia investigation.

His soothing communications guru is leaving. His obstinate attorney general has turned openly defiant. His son-in-law and senior adviser was stripped of his security clearance at the behest of his chief of staff. His Cabinet secretaries keep spending an inordinate amount of taxpayer dollars on luxuries. His most loyal allies in Congress describe his meetings as "surreal."
Allies of Trump's on Capitol Hill and elsewhere describe a sense of "meltdown" at the White House as the series of unfortunate events unfold. The President, they say, wants to take action to turn the page.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

*Think the White House is in chaos now? Just wait.*

Analysis by Chris Cillizza, CNN Editor-at-large Updated 4:36 PM ET, Thu March 1, 2018

(CNN)President Donald Trump has, throughout his life, embraced chaos as a life philosophy. (He's like Littlefinger in that way.) But now, chaos -- spurred by surprise departures, the ongoing Russia investigation and Trump's own grudge-nursing -- is threatening to overwhelm his presidency, and there's every reason to believe things will get worse, not better, in the coming days.
Here's why: Trump is not only beset on all sides by bad stories -- Russia investigations, a feud with Attorney General Jeff Sessions, Ben Carson's taste for fine furniture, etc., etc. -- but he is also forced to face these stories with an ever-diminishing group of loyalists around him.
It's a perfect storm for Trump -- and not in a good way.
The descriptions coming out of the White House describing Trump's state of mind over the last few days all paint a picture of a frustrated and angry executive who feels more and more isolated in his own White House. *More*


----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And now the orange terror is floating the death penalty for drug dealers, which of course the us-ag says includes cannabis.
> 
> Death to you pot selling and growing lowlifes!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bizarre. A combination MC and lounge singer. Is that the Prozac effect?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And now the orange terror is floating the death penalty for drug dealers, which of course the us-ag says includes cannabis.
> 
> Death to you pot selling and growing lowlifes!!!!!
> 
> ...



mueller needs to hurry up and fry this motherfucker !!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Sessions has the Justice department Inspector General investigating the Nenes memo and FISA abuse, Trump is not happy. Nunes is effectively castrated with the justice department IG looking over his shoulder now so he might not be of much use. Looks like Sessions is working for Mueller or at least trying to stay on the right side of history, a showdown with Trump might be a possibility. Trump shit on him the other day and Sessions hit back, even had a picture posted of him and Rosenstein having dinner together with smiles on their faces, bet it drove Trump nuts!


the dinner seemed to be a show of solidarity in the DOJ. Solicitor General Noel Francisco was also there.

you know Trump is pissed. fuck that NY grifter !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, he just said that he was gonna take guns without due process too...


yes and now his based is not happy !!!!!!

there a few idiots trying to defend him saying its just his usual loud mouth and it may be, but the hardcore righties that sleep with their guns are fucking pissed. i agree, lets see some of them exercise their rights !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> mueller needs to hurry up and fry this motherfucker !!!!!!!


Like I said sometime this month, most likely precipitated by Trump doing something dumb in an impulsive act. Mueller is starting to get a grip on Trump's nuts and he's starting to squirm, squeal and sweat. The inner circle hasn't been charged yet, no family touched and it makes me believe they figure they can get Trump out of office first.

Just look at Jeff Sessions, he cut a deal with Mueller and Rosenstein to stay out of jail and avoid charges, I wouldn't be surprised if he wants to fall on his sword so he can run for senate again in the fall. He's doing his job as AG, obeying the law and protecting the investigation, avoiding perjury charges is his reward and one he will deserve for seeing Trump out of office and perhaps testifying against him in the senate at the impeachment trial.

The way Sessions is acting speaks volumes, he knows which way the wind is blowing and he wants to stay out of jail and perhaps get back in the senate. Jeff knows that Donald is going down cause he's required to help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

It looks like the Trump WH is starting to implode and I expect a tweet tornado on the weekend. Mueller is getting closer and Sessions is no longer on side (probably when he learned of the extent of russian contacts) and because Mueller had him by the balls for perjury. I heard McMaster might resign and Mueller is charging the russian email hackers soon. Events are starting to outpace the capacity of the media to convey it and the public to absorb it, Trump must be shitting his pants, those around him are.

Trump is thrashing around, grabbing guns and pissing off the base, I'm waiting for a general amnesty for the DACA kids, the base would go off the deep end, Mitch and Paul would pull out the "long knives" for Trump, they could impeach, try and convict him in a day, ten times over.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like the Trump WH is starting to implode and I expect a tweet tornado on the weekend. Mueller is getting closer and Sessions is no longer on side (probably when he learned of the extent of russian contacts) and because Mueller had him by the balls for perjury. I heard McMaster might resign and Mueller is charging the russian email hackers soon. Events are starting to outpace the capacity of the media to convey it and the public to absorb it, Trump must be shitting his pants, those around him are.
> 
> Trump is thrashing around, grabbing guns and pissing off the base, I'm waiting for a general amnesty for the DACA kids, the base would go off the deep end, Mitch and Paul would pull out the "long knives" for Trump, they could impeach, try and convict him in a day, ten times over.



jarvanka hate kelly and want him gone too.

its a clusterfuck !!!!!!!!!


----------



## regoob eht (Mar 1, 2018)

So it's obvious (to me) trump will say anything.. ANYTHING. It's like watching a drowning magician at a kids party trying every sleight of hand he knows to distract from the fact he's drowning... Sooo. I think the best chance for UFO and area 51 and whatever the government knows about aliens in general too come out is under Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

*Mueller Prepares Indictments On DNC And Podesta Hacking*




NBC's Ken Dilanian reports the latest news that Special Counsel Robert Mueller is assembling a case for criminal charges in the Russia probe.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 1, 2018)

Trump is so nervous... he announced his re-election campaign.  you all have been fooled by the Russians great waste of time. Probably exactly what they wanted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Trump is so nervous... he announced his re-election campaign.  you all have been fooled by the Russians great waste of time. Probably exactly what they wanted.


so who do you think will be indicted for nothing next?

think manafort will die in prison? or will he kill himself first?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 1, 2018)

No I'm sure they will get all kinds of people for illegal things when they start looking.
But weren't they looking for collusion between trump campaign and Russian officials?

not going to get Trump, he is not worried if other people were doing illegal things already doesn't put him at risk of being axed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> they will get all kinds of people for illegal things





Serious Weeds said:


> you all have been fooled by the Russians great waste of time.


these two statements contradict each other

who do you think will be indicted next?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 1, 2018)

]


UncleBuck said:


> so who do you think will be indicted for nothing next?
> 
> think manafort will die in prison? or will he kill himself first?


Always seems to me that most all of them get off easy in this day and age. From both sides . Probably get some b.s. sentence.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> these two statements contradict each other
> 
> who do you think will be indicted next?


I'll bet anything more Russians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> ]
> 
> 
> Always seems to me that most all of them get off easy in this day and age. From both sides . Probably get some b.s. sentence.


manafort is facing enough charges to put him in prison for the rest of his life.

you're not bright. at all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Trump is so nervous... he announced his re-election campaign.  you all have been fooled by the Russians great waste of time. Probably exactly what they wanted.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah I know that


DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4098666


And when will you say he is in the clear if no charges are brought by idk 2020 ?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

This thread has a lot of stupid shit in it....and im still on page 1..
Man im a democrat but even i will admit the russia thing is bullshit and has always been. And wtf was that town hall meeting bs? It was hurting my heart to see those heartbroken kids being manipulated.. 
We need to quit blaming Trump and get our party straighten out.. We are a mess!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> No I'm sure they will get all kinds of people for illegal things when they start looking.
> But weren't they looking for collusion between trump campaign and Russian officials?
> 
> not going to get Trump, he is not worried if other people were doing illegal things already doesn't put him at risk of being axed.


Trump is fucked, the only way out is to jump on air force one and head to russia. Collusion isn't a crime, conspiracy to defraud the US government is the crime, but there are lot's of other crimes. National security issues make it difficult to sweep under the rug and Jeff Sessions has jumped ship and is working with Mueller.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 1, 2018)

He worked with politicians. I think most all of them are corrupt. And if looked over any of them would get caught up for something. There is no evidence brought forth since this began that he conspiried with Russians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> This thread has a lot of stupid shit in it....and im still on page 1..
> Man im a democrat but even i will admit the russia thing is bullshit and has always been. And wtf was that town hall meeting bs? It was hurting my heart to see those heartbroken kids being manipulated..
> We need to quit blaming Trump and get our party straighten out.. We are a mess!


Member Since:
Friday


what is this flood of idiots pretending to be liberals? we have at least half a dozen right now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yeah I know that
> 
> 
> And when will you say he is in the clear if no charges are brought by idk 2020 ?


I don't think he'll last the month, but he might last until the midterms, if the GOP wants to commit suicide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 1, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> There is no evidence brought forth since this began that he conspiried with Russians.


except for the meeting in his own building with russians offering stolen US information to him, of course


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> This thread has a lot of stupid shit in it....and im still on page 1..
> Man im a democrat but even i will admit the russia thing is bullshit and has always been. And wtf was that town hall meeting bs? It was hurting my heart to see those heartbroken kids being manipulated..
> We need to quit blaming Trump and get our party straighten out.. We are a mess!


Keep reading and learning, you obviously don't get out much. How's the weather in St. Petersburg?


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Member Since:
> Friday
> 
> 
> what is this flood of idiots pretending to be liberals? we have at least half a dozen right now


You a activist? 
I am a democrat. 
What a lot of us are getting tired of in America is how are party has aligned with groups that spew as much hatred as the republicans. Its the doom and gloom that you activist spread on both sides. 

Its like being at work with someone thats always negative. It wears on you! 
I mean i understand some of u might not remember the days before Obama but no matter the party in office we all had pride in our country.. 

And then when one dem says something tbat dont jive 100 with your indoctrination you call another party member names..
Oh and buck maybe this isnt my only account...


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Keep reading and learning, you obviously don't get out much. How's the weather in St. Petersburg?


Nope.....Miami.. Weathers nice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> You a activist?
> I am a democrat.
> What a lot of us are getting tired of in America is how are party has aligned with groups that spew as much hatred as the republicans. Its the doom and gloom that you activist spread on both sides.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about? You sound like a Trump fan or a russian troll to me, democrat my ass!


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Mar 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF are you talking about? You sound like a Trump fan or a russian troll to me, democrat my ass!


How old are you? Sometimes i think some of you want things to go bad with Trump?
I mean damn i hope things go good while he is in office and we advert any bad shit.. 
BUT I DONT WANT HIM TO FAIL.
My kids are depending on him. 
Your kuds are..
We should be supporting OUR president..
This in america whete we dont support our elected president is rather sickning to an old timer like me. I didnt like Bush but i respected him as my president! 
We have an election in 2020 but until then i hope he does great. 
Why would anyone want our country to fail by causing social disobedience..?
I feel like maybe some dems have an alternative agenda just to cause mayhem...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> How old are you? Sometimes i think some of you want things to go bad with Trump?
> I mean damn i hope things go good while he is in office and we advert any bad shit..
> BUT I DONT WANT HIM TO FAIL.
> My kids are depending on him.
> ...


First, I'm Canadian and Trump ain't my president, I don't believe he's yours either, he is unfit for office and incapable of functioning. My primary concern is treason against our multiple military alliances and make no mistake Trump is owned by Putin, only a fool would believe otherwise at this point. Mueller is working towards Trump and he's not wasting his time, a lot of people are gonna go to jail over this, Trump is one.

As for being dependent on Trump, I will remind you that the graveyards of the world are filled with indispensable people. Those who depend on Trump are often disappointed, think of the bankers, investors, tradespeople, students and vendors, he's screwed.

Trump will fail in spite of what you or anybody else wants, he's unfit for the office and a real and present danger to the constitution and country.

As for age I'm 63 and retired from a corporate job in Canada with a good pension and free healthcare. Life is so much easier when your politicians aren't owned outright.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 1, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> How old are you? Sometimes i think some of you want things to go bad with Trump?
> I mean damn i hope things go good while he is in office and we advert any bad shit..
> BUT I DONT WANT HIM TO FAIL.
> My kids are depending on him.
> ...


It really doesn't matter how you feel. You voted in the most inept unprepared president ever. Completely unable to conduct even a simple discussion over an urgent and non-partisan issue such as the opioid crisis. He talked about capital punishment when there is a crying need for treatment. So, really, he's failing all on his own. He blames everything. The FBI, the attorney general he appointed, Ryan, Democrats, the media, his bad golf swing, OK, so he never admitted to a problem with his golf swing. No, Democrats don't have any new agenda. They opposed him when he wanted to throw 25 million people from the rolls of people with heathcare insurance. As if that's some surprise? They were run over by your Republican congress when Republicans decided to borrow trillions of dollars to fund a tax cut that mostly just makes wealthy people more wealthy. Oh and why was your tax cut temporary and theirs permanent? Don't answer, we already know.

Jeez man, don't be surprised when Democrats opposed him on dismantling our science programs.

Couldn't you have found somebody better than a person whose most noteworthy efforts has been recovering from four bankruptcies? Ivank is cute but has too many plastic surgeries to be desirable. There is nothing about the Trumps that is admirable. Most corrupt administration ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)

The last couple of days should have given Mitch and Paul an idea of how hard it's gonna be to carry Trump's water. Tariffs on steel and aluminum are gonna be an awful expensive distraction from his fuck up on grabbing guns, he kissed and made up with the NRA while everybody was looking the other way. As the heat goes up, so will the erratic behavior and danger, he's looking for distractions and war is always one of the best. If he follows through on the tariffs, you'll have a trade war with Canada and a NAFTA settlement bill that will make your eyes water. It might start a global recession and put your economy (and mine) into a tailspin, the market didn't like it.

All this while Vlad is threatening America with a new nuclear arsenal and Donald is completely self consumed with his self generated problems, being owned by Putin is one of them. The GOP has crossed a line with Trump, he is dangerous and so are they, only a suicidal fool would vote for a republican after this mess. They have failed in their constitutional and civic duties across the whole spectrum and are as unfit to hold office as Trump. This is past the point of ridiculous and is now dangerous, time to act. Does anybody seriously think this stumbling wreck of an administration is gonna last until the midterms? It's past time to put it out of it's misery, the GOP are gonna have to abort the Trump administration! They might not believe in abortion, but they're gonna have to perform one on Trump.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

Treason is punishable by death !!!!!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 2, 2018)

Trade Wars Baby! They are like SOOO Easy to Win. MAGA!!! (for me and the people who are as rich as me).

You don't mind if inflation kicks back in and interest rates go back up to oh, lets say 18%? You don't mind if your employers have to lay off another 15-20% of the workforce because markets start to close to them, do you? But don't worry, we have a special set of new benefits for you when you are unemployed, sick, and homeless. We offer free cremations (your family will only have to pay shipping and handling fees, as well as toxic waste fees) !


----------



## greg nr (Mar 2, 2018)

Kushner is going down hard.......

In the last few days, reports have leaked out that he...

-- Held meetings in the white house and came away with hundreds of millions of dollars in business loans...
-- Held meeting with Qatar officials asking for loans, when they refused, Qatar was blockaded weeks later
-- Kushner received a $180 Million dollar loan from a company, and one week later the SEC dropped a criminal investigation into it

This is just what has been reported, there is undoubtedly more. Jared has been a busy shopper.

But consider where are these leaks coming from? It isn't kushner or any of his businesses. It isn't the people he tried to get loans from.

It has to be Muehler's team. They are softening the beaches before they drop indictments. 

All of the cases above fall under the category of "Conspiracy to Defraud the United States". There is an obvious and provable quid pro quo to each of those encounters. People are singing. Banks are cooperating. 

Shopping at jarreds ain't what it used to be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2018)

Homie Da Clown said:


> Oh and buck maybe this isnt my only account...


gee, ya think


----------



## Terps (Mar 2, 2018)

This should be renamed the foil hat thread


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Kushner is going down hard.......
> 
> In the last few days, reports have leaked out that he...
> 
> ...


Maybe going after the kids is how Mueller is gonna smoke him out, I hear Ivanka is in shit too. It looks like Mueller is gonna tie Trump to Putin and charge conspiracy to defraud, pardons would be very difficult with a foreign counter espionage case and russian co conspirators etc. Jarred is gonna need a pardon longer than a phone book to cover all the possible charges! He also loses his right to plead the fifth and it's an admission of guilt, it also doesn't help with state charges, or with him testifying against Donald or Don Jr. Maybe they'll give Jarred his dad's old cell, just for sentimental reasons...

Trump's WH is imploding and I don't figure he'll make it to the end of the month, the most corrupt presidency in history, a criminal administration right from the oath of office. Mitch and Paul gotta be waiting for the opportunity to do the fucker in, not for any love of country, but because he's a dangerous pain in the ass who's destroying the GOP. They filled the base with dumb racist assholes and drove out the moderates with brains, Donald came along and swept the base off it's feet, love at first sight. Now Mitch and Paul gotta ride on the back of a moronic tiger under the command of an insane clown and hope it don't eat them and the donner class alive. After the trouncing they'll get in 2018 the next batch of primary candidates for 2020 should be something to behold and by then a lot of the money will have gone too. I figure the GOP is permanently poisoned by racist losers and assorted idiots and that true conservatives will form a separate party. In Canada the right split for a decade and were out of power with their vote divided. Conservatives would have loads of cash and be a favorite of billionaires, they could found a new party and make it stick, simply because they'll have so much money. I figure they won't be able to clear out the racists in the GOP anytime soon and they aren't gonna win many elections either, with the kind of fools their primaries will vomit up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)

Terps said:


> This should be renamed the foil hat thread


You support Trump? If you do, then you should not be talking about tinfoil hats. Watch the "fake news" much, or is it all FOX, cause if you do watch the news, you'll see the Trump administration disintegrate along with the GOP before your very eyes. I've still got Trump figured for gone by the end of the month and he appears to be right on schedule, next thread will be how many charges or how many years will he will get.
Trump = treason

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 2, 2018)

Terps said:


> This should be renamed the foil hat thread


tell that rto manafort while he spends the rest of his life in prison.

who do you think will be indicted next?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 2, 2018)

Terps said:


> This should be renamed the foil hat thread


Hey, tell me is this fake news?
*
Hicks acknowledges white lies, but won't talk White House in testimony
*
_or this?_
*
Trump reportedly berated Hope Hicks over her testimony to the House Intel Committee*

_or this?_
*
Trump aide Hope Hicks to resign amid personal tumult and Russia probe*

_The final straw: Tearful Hope Hicks resigned hours after 'Trump berated her and asked her how she could be so stupid' for admitting she told 'white lies' for the president during Russia probe testimony_


or this:

_Hicks appears to have firsthand knowledge of a number of key events that have shaped the first year of the Trump White House, including being on Air Force One when the initial misleading statement about Trump Jr.'s meeting with Russians was crafted._
_https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/26/politics/hope-hicks-house-intelligence-committee/index.html
_
or this?
_
Multiple reports have indicated that Robert Mueller’s investigators are still keenly focused on trying to figure out just what happened at that infamous sit-down — and why, exactly, President Donald Trump tried to mislead the public about it._
_https://www.vox.com/2018/2/26/16964328/trump-tower-meeting-mueller-russia_

Can you see the direction this is going?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

anyone who still supports trump is a traitor right along with him and his criminal enterprise. 

i'm gonna suggest mueller indicts 60+ million stupid son of bitches too..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> anyone who still supports trump is a traitor right along with him and his criminal enterprise.
> 
> i'm gonna suggest mueller indicts 60+ million stupid son of bitches too..


It ain't a crime to be stupid, life is usually punishment enough for them, it's hard time too and the only escape from stupid is the grave.

Trouble is, they often take ya along for the ride by electing idiots!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)

I figure there will be an epic tweetstorm this weekend as Donald continues to flip out, maybe he will hang himself with his thumbs! Looks like it will be Obama and "crooked" Hillary to the rescue and all problems will be their fault. Maybe he'll disband the US army or do something loonie as a distraction from the russia thing, ya can't make this up and ya can't rule anything out with this clown. Maybe he'll disband the Veterans Administration, "why should we support a bunch of losers, besides I like veterans who don't get wounded"! I'm sure Paul wouldn't mind cutting the VA, cause it makes veterans, "dependant on entitlements", his own pension and health care don't need to be mentioned here of course. Trump is freaking out and doing his bigly distraction dance, anything is on the table, including war in Korea.

Yep, Donald will have a rather large hair up his ass this weekend and next week promises to be even more fun! Are ya tired of winning yet Don?

Mueller is in the driver's seat of a large fast moving bus headed straight at Trump and family, Trump is starting to look like a deer in the headlights. Hopefully Donald will soon be road kill, along with a few other arrogant and treasonous SOBs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

i too, expect a tweetstrorm this weekend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2018)

I thought Don Jr was stupid, but Jarred appears to be a first class idiot as well, if some of the things they are saying about him are true, he's unbelievably stupid! These guys are arrogant, ignorant and incredibly stupid, communicating criminal matters by email and text, he appears to have put the arm on Qatar and the trouble they had there was his doing, because he wanted a loan from Qatar!

To think lazy Donald made him the shadow president because he was the smartest of the insiders!

*JARED KUSHNER BACKED QATAR BLOCKADE A MONTH AFTER QATARIS WOULDN’T FINANCE HIS PROPERTY: REPORT*
http://www.newsweek.com/jared-kushner-backed-qatar-blockade-after-qataris-wouldnt-finance-his-property-828847

Jared Kushner's family-run real estate company tried to seek Qatari government financing for its troubled New York City property a month before Kushner backed a blockade on the Gulf kingdom, The Intercept reported on Friday.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought Don Jr was stupid, but Jarred appears to be a first class idiot as well, if some of the things they are saying about him are true, he's unbelievably stupid! These guys are arrogant, ignorant and incredibly stupid, communicating criminal matters by email and text, he appears to have put the arm on Qatar and the trouble they had there was his doing, because he wanted a loan from Qatar!
> 
> To think lazy Donald made him the shadow president because he was the smartest of the insiders!
> 
> ...


arrogance


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought Don Jr was stupid, but Jarred appears to be a first class idiot as well, if some of the things they are saying about him are true, he's unbelievably stupid! These guys are arrogant, ignorant and incredibly stupid, communicating criminal matters by email and text, he appears to have put the arm on Qatar and the trouble they had there was his doing, because he wanted a loan from Qatar!
> 
> To think lazy Donald made him the shadow president because he was the smartest of the insiders!
> 
> ...


This was all so predictable. We'll find out soon enough what Trump did to pump his own enterprises.

What does Hope Hicks know? We wonder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This was all so predictable. We'll find out soon enough what Trump did to pump his own enterprises.
> What does Hope Hicks know? We wonder.


We will know everything, the FBI is gonna play a game of "This is your life" with Donald until he dies, only the statute of limitations will help him. They will have his life under a microscope and there will be lots to find, I'm sure the FBI is as overwhelmed as the media by the scale of it, they too probably don't know where to start! I'm sure Mueller will pick off the juiciest low hanging fruit first, staying with the russia angle, makes it hard for Trump to fire him or Rosenstein.

Hope is in a hopeless situation, she knows lots and Trump was lazy, sloppy, stupid and indolent. I wonder if she has a good memory, we'll see. I don't think Mueller wants to put this fool in jail, but she'll be an old lady before she gets out if she doesn't sing. She's from a wealthy family, so perhaps her parents are helping to talk some sense to her. Donald knows she knows lots and has lost control and contact with her, she needs to take care of her own life, screw Trump. This is probably bothering Trump on multiple levels, she knows far too much, cause Donald was so fucking lazy and incompetent. She also apparently acted as his mommy and helped to sooth his irritation and clam his anger, she even wrote the notes he used to "act human" when required.

The next couple of weeks are gonna be real interesting and historic, stay tuned cause it's getting hotter for Donald by the day! If the hired help keeps leaving the WH, soon it will be just Trump and someone to hold his leash, or not. I figure in a couple of weeks the dumb cunt will be frothing at the mouth and down on all fours pawing at the ground like a beast.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

Bill nails the week, I like his delivery


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bill nails the week, I like his delivery


Jared Palin 

if obama would have said what trump said, gun lovers would be surrounding the white house with AR-15's. and what trump said is fascist, unconstitutional, illegal and someone should punch him the mouth for saying such shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

*President Donald Trump "Unglued" Amid White House Chaos | The Last Word | MSNBC*






MSNBC
Published on Mar 2, 2018
Trump decided to start a trade war while angry and "unglued," NBC News reports. Ex-Obama economic adviser Austan Goolsbee says Trump "fired a shot" at our allies. USA Today's Susan Page and Neera Tanden join Ari Melber to react to the latest White House "lunacy."


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *President Donald Trump "Unglued" Amid White House Chaos | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can it not be obvious to the magamorons that he is in bed with the enemy and the shit he imposes hurts democracy and our allies.

mueller is gonna fucking nail him !!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Jared Palin
> 
> if obama would have said what trump said, gun lovers would be surrounding the white house with AR-15's. and what trump said is fascist, unconstitutional, illegal and someone should punch him the mouth for saying such shit.


Gives you an idea of how stupid he is, gun nuts are a paranoid bunch at the best of times, many will not forget this blasphemy! If Obama said such a thing he'd be burned at the stake! Gun grabber Trump. Mom, apple pie and guns, what's next, Donald will ban NASCAR and George Soros in the lincoln bedroom! This would fuel conspiracy theories on the right for decades if Obama said it and the loonies would be frothing at the mouth forever


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how can it not be obvious to the magamorons that he is in bed with the enemy and the shit he imposes hurts democracy and our allies.
> 
> mueller is gonna fucking nail him !!!!!!!


He couldn't do it any better if he was getting instructions directly from Moscow, maybe that's why the WH is understaffed, the real staff is in russia. Maybe all those meetings were detailed instructions, if ya own him ya might as well use him...


----------



## greg nr (Mar 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> What does Hope Hicks know? We wonder.


Two words: "Dear Diary".


----------



## topcat (Mar 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This was all so predictable. We'll find out soon enough what Trump did to pump his own enterprises.
> 
> What does Hope Hicks know? We wonder.


 I'm thinking that this refusal of Bannon and now Hicks to answer congressional questions is part of a plea deal, so as to not tip Mueller's hand, or spoil evidence. Mueller is doing a masterful job at presenting this case in increments and timing, so it's more difficult for Trumputin to fire him. By the way, how good is the investigation that they even get the names of Russians and so much other details? Mueller must have a boatload of evidence and Humpty Trump just keeps giving him more. The rats are abandoning the sinking ship. Nobody's going to sacrifice for the backstabber in chief.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'm thinking that this refusal of Bannon and now Hicks to answer congressional questions is part of a plea deal, so as to not tip Mueller's hand, or spoil evidence. Mueller is doing a masterful job at presenting this case in increments and timing, so it's more difficult for Trumputin to fire him. By the way, how good is the investigation that they even get the names of Russians and so much other details? Mueller must have a boatload of evidence and Humpty Trump just keeps giving him more. The rats are abandoning the sinking ship. Nobody's going to sacrifice for the backstabber in chief.



i think you are correct about refusing to testify before the house and/or senate. the politicians know it too, has anyone been charged with contempt of congress? nope...

fuck congress when the DOJ is getting ready to shit all over you if you don't cooperate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Two words: "Dear Diary".


http://theweek.com/speedreads/758581/hope-hicks-apparently-kept-white-house-diary
I'm sure Mueller's folks went through it with a fine toothed comb! It will be the source of many questions and leads, I'm also sure Donald is thrilled by the news. Hope is giving ya hope!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'm thinking that this refusal of Bannon and now Hicks to answer congressional questions is part of a plea deal, so as to not tip Mueller's hand, or spoil evidence. Mueller is doing a masterful job at presenting this case in increments and timing, so it's more difficult for Trumputin to fire him. By the way, how good is the investigation that they even get the names of Russians and so much other details? Mueller must have a boatload of evidence and Humpty Trump just keeps giving him more. The rats are abandoning the sinking ship. Nobody's going to sacrifice for the backstabber in chief.


There could be some truth to what you say, but it's probably under the advice of council, if they are cooperating with Mueller, they won't be charged with refusing congress while there's an investigation pending. Hope Hicks had to resign, Trump would have browbeat her constantly about her testimony and trying to get her to lie for him, she was just someone else for Trump to blame in the end.

It's so unfair, Sessions wouldn't go to jail for him and neither will Hicks, so unfair. The real tragedy is tens of millions of morons will eat that shit right up and smile with the stain of the crap on their faces. Major media companies like FOX will sell this unreal version of reality to blame and vilify Hope and everybody else who testifies to the truth, Donald is not alone in his crimes, he has help in destroying and dividing the country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2018)

I new the orange turd thought this but I never thought he would say it in public. He wants to be king.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/03/politics/trump-maralago-remarks/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I new the orange turd thought this but I never thought he would say it in public. He wants to be king.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/03/politics/trump-maralago-remarks/index.html


I saw that on CNN and I'm sure lots of other folks saw it too, this guy is fucked and is gonna end up in a cage. Yer looking at a zoombie president, a dead man walking, Mueller is gonna do Donald and the GOP leadership is gonna let him too. They gotta do the fucker, they can't wait till the midterms, Trump's presidency is gonna go up in a puff of smoke with in weeks, each week it gets worse and more people leave the WH or should I say the "Nut House". Time to put the beast down, unfit, too stupid to do the job.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I new the orange turd thought this but I never thought he would say it in public. He wants to be king.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/03/politics/trump-maralago-remarks/index.html


this really pisses me off. fucking retarded motherfuckers in the republican party need to wake the fuck up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ANALYSIS from the CBC
*Donald Trump's 'chaos' presidency is 'freaking out his own party' now more than ever before*
Donald Trump's one-time Republican presidential rival Jeb Bush warned of a "chaos" Trump presidency. Well, here we are. And when the "chaos" president reigns, the cascade of disorder pours.

Take this past week, which saw:

A jaw-dropping bipartisan roundtable unfold before live TV cameras, during which president Trump endorsed gun-control measures traditionally opposed by Republicans.
Confirmation that one of the president's longest-serving and trusted aides Hope Hicks will resign.
A rare, public clapback from Trump's oft-maligned Attorney General Jeff Sessions.
And a surprise announcement on tariffs that roiled the stock market, prompting Trump to tweet that "trade wars are good."
That's not to mention rumours dogging the White House that Trump is so fed up with his national security adviser H.R. McMaster that he could fire him this month. Or the prospect that Trump's tariffs proposal could push economic adviser Gary Cohn out the door.

(All happening, by the way, against the backdrop of special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into Russian meddling, a probe that has ensnared Trump associates, who have come under questioning.)

But while the Trump presidency has been through tumultuous periods before, what's notable this time is who he's alienating: The Republicans. 

The Grand Old Party is now being tested on whether it will side with a president who seemed to disagree with long-standing partisan orthodoxy on gun rights and free trade, as well as their political fondness for Sessions as a principled ultra-conservative.
*More*


----------



## greg nr (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> ANALYSIS from the CBC
> *Donald Trump's 'chaos' presidency is 'freaking out his own party' now more than ever before*
> Donald Trump's one-time Republican presidential rival Jeb Bush warned of a "chaos" Trump presidency. Well, here we are. And when the "chaos" president reigns, the cascade of disorder pours.
> 
> ...


Don't let the chaos fool and distract you. 

While this freak show is going on, consuming every possible minute of media time across all stripes of ideology - his crooked cabinet has been raping and pillaging not only our democracy, but also our treasury, our public lands, our infrastructure, our schools, our intelligence agencies, our scientific communities, our health, and just about every safety net and progressive system we have built up since the great depression.

As bad as you make it out to be, it is much, MUCH, worse. And they are doing this with the C team. Imagine the damage if they had someone competent running the show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Don't let the chaos fool and distract you.
> 
> While this freak show is going on, consuming every possible minute of media time across all stripes of ideology - his crooked cabinet has been raping and pillaging not only our democracy, but also our treasury, our public lands, our infrastructure, our schools, our intelligence agencies, our scientific communities, our health, and just about every safety net and progressive system we have built up since the great depression.
> 
> As bad as you make it out to be, it is much, MUCH, worse. And they are doing this with the C team. Imagine the damage if they had someone competent running the show.


Kushner makes ya a kleptocracy and the domestic cabinet makes ya look like, well I won't go there. I figure it's so bad that he's gotta go soon and it better be quick, cause he's thrashing around now and will take the country with him when he goes. I figure he's on schedule to go by the end of the month, his other criminal trials before the election will give the GOP leadership some cover with the base. I hope I'm right, cause the damage to your country this prick, his buddies and russian masters are causing is incredible. I still figure over a thousand assholes will end up in jail or cutting a deal to avoid it before this shit is over. Ya need an overhaul of your laws concerning elections and the presidency, there are lots of smart folks down there, so I'm sure someone will come up with something.

Mueller is patient and careful, but he also knows the importance of speed in this matter, he's a patriot and Trump is fucked. It won't just be Mueller making the case for impeachment, but the entire justice department and FBI as well, Jeff Sessions will be recused and will be a witness in the senate. Trump will try to fire the lot, everybody!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kushner makes ya a kleptocracy and the domestic cabinet makes ya look like, well I won't go there. I figure it's so bad that he's gotta go soon and it better be quick, cause he's thrashing around now and will take the country with him when he goes. I figure he's on schedule to go by the end of the month, his other criminal trials before the election will give the GOP leadership some cover with the base. I hope I'm right, cause the damage to your country this prick, his buddies and russian masters are causing is incredible. I still figure over a thousand assholes will end up in jail or cutting a deal to avoid it before this shit is over. Ya need an overhaul of your laws concerning elections and the presidency, there are lots of smart folks down there, so I'm sure someone will come up with something.
> 
> Mueller is patient and careful, but he also knows the the importance of speed in this matter, he's a patriot and Trump is fucked. It won't just be Mueller making the case for impeachment, but the entire justice department and FBI as well, Jeff Sessions will be recused and will be a witness in the senate. Trump will try to fire the lot, everybody!


GOP congress allowing lawyers for big donors to write our laws made us a kleptocracy long before Trump. Many of the recent bills submitted before congress including the tax cut for the wealthy were originally written by lobbyists and given to GOP lawmakers. A few tweaks here or there, in some cases, the bill submitted is exactly the one submitted by the lobbyists make it into law. Dodd Frank was gutted in 2013 by such a bill that was completely written by big banks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> GOP congress allowing lawyers for big donors to write our laws made us a kleptocracy long before Trump. Many of the recent bills submitted before congress including the tax cut for the wealthy were originally written by lobbyists and given to GOP lawmakers. A few tweaks here or there, in some cases, the bill submitted is exactly the one submitted by the lobbyists make it into law.  Dodd Frank was gutted in 2013 by such a bill that was completely written by big banks.


I really do think that money is the root of your political evil, ya don't just need laws, but common sense too, money is not the same thing as free speech and corporations are financial entities and not persons under the law. Because of rapidly developing technology and a developing world, many in the west are feeling left behind, this is both the root of the opioid crisis and Trumpism/ tribalism.

Democratic counties that strongly regulate the financing of elections tend to do much better than those who don't. Right now the US election is a free for all as far as money goes, the russians took advantage of this obvious corrupting hole in the system. Corruption = poverty, honest government = prosperity. Governments govern best who govern for everybody, those who govern for the few govern worse. The oligarchs in russia are the same types of people as the oligarchs in America and are natural allies, both rape and pillage their countries. Not all rich people are evil and stupid, but the minority who are can do a lot of damage and with Donald, they are.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Common Yoda, they'll do Donald soon! At the rate Mueller is going I figure a head on collision in march with Donald doing a panic move. Mueller hasn't charged anybody in the family yet and the stool pigeons have yet to sing, he's still got a lot of levers to pull and balls to squeeze. The serious fun is about to begin!
> 
> Trump got rid of Jesus, knocked him right out of American politics like he was some kind of antiChrist! Next he'll have them thar born yesterday christians down on all fours a worshipping the Devil! Why he's even talking about regulating guns and keeping them away from crazy people, that should go over with the base like a turd in the punch bowl. I predict he will single handedly gut the republican party and fucking near destroy them! He'll leap tall buildings in a single bound, that stable genius they call SUPER DONALD!


He is on a strict fact free diet and his base applauds his discipline.

Besides, would you really want to replace the Cheetocracy with God Emperor Pence-il dick?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> He is on a strict fact free diet and his base applauds his discipline.
> 
> Besides, would you really want to replace the Cheetocracy with God Emperor Pence-il dick?


Hey Yoda, good to seeya!
Trump is fucked, one asshole at a time, after the midterms the democrats will own Pence, he's got a lot of shit on him since he started rolling in the mud with Donald. I figure Pence will be kept busy with congressional and FBI investigations, after the midterms the democrats should have a firm enough grip on his nuts to get him to sign the Pence gay marriage protection act and an abortion rights protection bill!

Like I said, Trump will destroy the GOP and kill Jesus before he's done, lets hope America survives!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I really do think that money is the root of your political evil, ya don't just need laws, but common sense too, money is not the same thing as free speech and corporations are financial entities and not persons under the law. Because of rapidly developing technology and a developing world, many in the west are feeling left behind, this is both the root of the opioid crisis and Trumpism/ tribalism.
> 
> Democratic counties that strongly regulate the financing of elections tend to do much better than those who don't. Right now the US election is a free for all as far as money goes, the russians took advantage of this obvious corrupting hole in the system. Corruption = poverty, honest government = prosperity. Governments govern best who govern for everybody, those who govern for the few govern worse. The oligarchs in russia are the same types of people as the oligarchs in America and are natural allies, both rape and pillage their countries. Not all rich people are evil and stupid, but the minority who are can do a lot of damage and with Donald, they are.


Just imagine what they'll do with FOUR MORE YEARS!

Will the planet be able to stand it?

The Arctic Ocean will be ice free in 5 years. I'm going shopping for my snorkel and swim fins before heading up to Barrow!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey Yoda, good to seeya!
> Trump is fucked, one asshole at a time, after the midterms the democrats will own Pence, he's got a lot of shit on him since he started rolling in the mud with Donald. I figure Pence will be kept busy with congressional and FBI investigations, after the midterms the democrats should have a firm enough grip on his nuts to get him to sign the Pence gay marriage protection act and an abortion protection act!
> 
> Like I said, Trump will destroy the GOP and kill Jesus before he's done.


His base is full of loyalists who don't care what he says, he's on their teeeeem!

As long as American politics is as full of testosterone and closed head injuries as American football, I don't expect anything to change. At least, not for the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> His base is full of loyalists who don't care what he says, he's on their teeeeem!
> 
> As long as American politics is as full of testosterone and closed head injuries as American football, I don't expect anything to change. At least, not for the better.


Donald and crowd getting an epic fucking will go a long way to making you feel much better I'm sure! You won't have long to wait, stay tuned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Just imagine what they'll do with FOUR MORE YEARS!
> 
> Will the planet be able to stand it?
> 
> The Arctic Ocean will be ice free in 5 years. I'm going shopping for my snorkel and swim fins before heading up to Barrow!


At the rate Donald is going he's gonna implode in 4 weeks! He'll end up in solitary confinement in the WH if people keep quitting. Wonder if that little prick Steven Miller is off in a corner holding his bald head in his hands, moaning! Hope he and Donald go down together, who's left is becoming the question, cause nobody but a fool wants to stick their cock in that meat grinder of a WH!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald and crowd getting an epic fucking will go a long way to making you feel much better I sure! You won't have long to wait, stay tuned.


I think you missed my point; politics isn't about who gets fucked on which team, it's about making sure the citizens get taken care of when and where it counts.

As long as the 'us vs them' mentality persists, the distraction from what's really important will continue- and that's what fucks all of the rest of us 99%.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At the rate Donald is going he's gonna implode in 4 weeks! He'll end up in solitary confinement in the WH if people keep quitting. Wonder if that little prick Steven Miller is off in a corner holding his bald head in his hands, moaning! Hope he and Donald go down together, who's left is becoming the question, cause nobody but a fool wants to stick their cock in that meat grinder of a WH!


Unfortunately the list of fools is endless in this country.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> As long as the 'us vs them' mentality persists, the distraction from what's really important will continue- and that's what fucks all of the rest of us 99%.


prosecuting criminals in the white house and undoing the russian coup is very important


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I think you missed my point; politics isn't about who gets fucked on which team, it's about making sure the citizens get taken care of when and where it counts.
> 
> As long as the 'us vs them' mentality persists, the distraction from what's really important will continue- and that's what fucks all of the rest of us 99%.


Ya have to start by fucking the bad guys and if ya don't know the difference at this point, yer fucked. Ya gotta clean up things first, then move forward, right now it's at the point of a real and present danger, so yeah it does matter who is in the WH, not having a complete traitor and psycho, will go a long way towards fixing things. Be as cynical as you want, but Obama never had any corruption in his administration and there is a clear difference between the parties, one is for America and the other for russia, you choose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Unfortunately the list of fools is endless in this country.


Look at it like this, 100 is the average IQ, that means that half the population is technically stupid! There are lot's of low IQ people who nonetheless are wise, have a heart and can see right through Donald. Hate, fear and lack of empathy literally make you stupid, a low IQ helps, but there are plenty of smart heartless cocksuckers out there too, the GOP is full of em. Ted Cruz is a striking example!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> prosecuting criminals in the white house and undoing the russian coup is very important


How much money has America spent to influence Russian politics?

BILLIONS. Exhibit A; Yeltsin. Gee, THAT turned out well, didn't it?

Exhibit B; Poroshenko in Ukraine. So far, so good!

You're a good little propaganda tool, but you really have no clue how stupid you look to anyone who has taken any time at all to educate themselves.

We're a country of millions; surely we can continue to investigate Russian influence while giving equal time to striking West Virginian teachers? How about the homeless? What about the ongoing criminal racketeering organization that is Wells Fargo? Or maybe the latest CFPB investigation that got shut down cold by a Chump appointee?

I could go on, but you don't have the attention span for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> How much money has America spent to influence Russian politics?
> 
> BILLIONS. Exhibit A; Yeltsin. Gee, THAT turned out well, didn't it?
> 
> ...


you don't want to go after russian meddling because it is now obvious that bernie benefited from it and probably knew he was getting help and said nothing to stop it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> How much money has America spent to influence Russian politics?
> 
> BILLIONS. Exhibit A; Yeltsin. Gee, THAT turned out well, didn't it?
> 
> ...


Putin has been fucking with the entire western system of democracy, America is the latest greatest example. This is an allied problem and needs an allied approach, first ya gotta clean house, just because the US supported democracy in the Ukraine is no reason to tolerate treason at home and no reason not to strike back hard at Putin. Deal with yer existential problems first for Christ's sake, the world or the country aren't perfect, ya change it with work and proper focus, in this case ya gotta start with Trump and work your way down.

If ya (we) survive Trump, I think it will turn out for the best, the GOP will be fucked bigly, Donald and a thousand other assholes will be in prison and ya all lived happily ever after! Oh yeah, one other thing, they'll have enough on Pence to force him to sign a bill legalising pot too, after the death ride with Donald, I'm sure he could use a toke!

PS I liked Bernie too, but he was too far to the right to ever get elected in Canada!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

A day after Donald Trump called Alec Baldwin's impersonation of him "terrible," Baldwin returned as the President on "Saturday Night Live."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2018)

*Is Russia funding the NRA?*




Is Russia funding the NRA? The FBI is looking into whether the Kremlin used the NRA to illegally funnel cash to Donald Trump's campaign. In the wake of the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, the CBC’s Wendy Mesley speaks to former Florida congressman Alan Grayson about the NRA's influence over GOP politicians and Russia's alleged connections to the organization.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2018)

Funny China is not concerned about Russian influence here in the US.

I guess it might show their hand on the other side of the disk.

A glut of new Chinese investments in South Africa have already been announced and there will be more to come, as Communist Party officials endeavor to take advantage not only of Africa’s vast reserves of fossil fuels and minerals, but also the continent’s growing cadre of increasingly well-educated, yet relatively low-paid, workers.

Oops, who are we sacrificing solders for in Africa?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Funny China is not concerned about Russian influence here in the US.
> 
> I guess it might show their hand on the other side of the disk.
> 
> ...


Trump really likes Xi the leader of China, said he would like to emulate his "leader for life" power grab, but nobody noticed much with all the other shit going on. Donald "floated" the idea and I'm sure a few of his supporters thought it was a wonderful notion...

At least the Chinese Government seems to act in the best interests of their country and have a plan to move forward. Russia is run by crooks and so too unfortunately is the USA. America has the added problem of having it's chief crook owned by the russian crooks and also by the fact he is a self centered fool who doesn't care about his country at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2018)

*Is Jared Kushner next to leave Trump White House?*
 




Jared Kushner has allegedly been peddling his Trump White House credentials to influence foreign policy in an attempt to save his sinking real estate business. Former Watergate prosecutor Richard Ben-Veniste tells CBC The Weekly’s Wendy Mesley the Trump administration seems to lack any ‘normative behaviour.’


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2018)

*New Yorker Digs Into The Man Behind The Dossier | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




MSNBC
Published on Mar 5, 2018
The New Yorker's Jane Mayer reports on how Christopher Steele became involved investigating President Donald Trump's ties to Russia and how he learned the Clintons were tied to the firm employing him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2018)

Is it possible that Sam Nunberg is that stupid as to not comply with a grand jury subpoena? He's sure been making news about Trump, seems emotionally immature to me, something wrong with that boy. I figure he'll come around, I can't see him doing time for anybody else, not even Roger Stone. Mueller landed in the middle of a nest of arseholes and ole Sam is about to get some reality bitch slapped into him. Mueller ain't gonna fuck with this guy for a second, roadkill. Yep the three amigos, Sam Nunberg, Roger Stone and Steve Bannon, looks like we'll see their emails right up to the present! We'll get to see their reactions to all this shit in real time, though I figure they were smart enough not to admit to wrongdoing in email, though I'm wondering about Sam, he had that deer in the headlights look on TV tonight. He looked nervous on Ari Melber, as a couple of highly experienced lawyers acquainted him with reality on live TV, made for quite the interview.

Boy is this stuff ever gonna make good reality TV and the real fun is yet to begin, wait till the drama queen starts performing in earnest, this shit is just a warm up. Yer watching history being made folks, it never seems like fun while it's happening either. As the old Chinese imprecation goes, " May you live in interesting times"...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is it possible that Sam Nunberg is that stupid as to not comply with a grand jury subpoena? He's sure been making news about Trump, seems emotionally immature to me, something wrong with that boy. I figure he'll come around, I can't see him doing time for anybody else, not even Roger Stone. Mueller landed in the middle of a nest of arseholes and ole Sam is about to get some reality bitch slapped into him. Mueller ain't gonna fuck with this guy for a second, roadkill. Yep the three amigos, Sam Nunberg, Roger Stone and Steve Bannon, looks like we'll see their emails right up to the present! We'll get to see their reactions to all this shit in real time, though I figure they were smart enough not to admit to wrongdoing in email, though I'm wondering about Sam, he had that deer in the headlights look on TV tonight. He looked nervous on Ari Melber, as a couple of highly experienced lawyers acquainted him with reality on live TV, made for quite the interview.
> 
> Boy is this stuff ever gonna make good reality TV and the real fun is yet to begin, wait till the drama queen starts performing in earnest, this shit is just a warm up. Yer watching history being made folks, it never seems like fun while it's happening either. As the old Chinese imprecation goes, " May you live in interesting times"...



he and carter page are goofy fuckers.

something is up.

i hope he denies mueller and gets handcuffed, smart ass prick


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> he and carter page are goofy fuckers.
> 
> something is up.
> 
> i hope he denies mueller and gets handcuffed, smart ass prick


It's not a centipede the shoes are falling off, but a millipede! It's looking more and more like over a thousand assholes going to jail or cutting squeal deals to stay out!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2018)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, anything Donald has control over he destroys, the more control he has the more thorough the destruction. It started with squandering his family fortune and he's holding true to form with the GOP, he owns the base and using it he will bring the GOP to it's knees and probably help create an American conservative party, splitting the right for a decade. He's doing plenty of damage to America too, but he doesn't have total power over it. I figure he's gonna drag the NRA down as well, by destroying the GOP and moving the country more to the left. As I said, he's the antiChrist, as far as Jesus in American politics goes, the evangelical movement is discredited. He might even have broken the "solid south", yep, Donald might have drove old dixie down, or insane at least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

It appears the russians got to pick yer secretary of state, seems they didn't like Mitt, I don't think they are gonna like senator Romney either. Pick the Secretary of State, change the GOP platform on Ukraine, cut the state department to death, don't enforce congressional sanctions on russia, don't spent any of the 120 million bucks for election security, bash your allies, etc. How much evidence do you need to know that your being fucked bigly? The GOP congress has so far aided and abetted all of this treason, crime and malfeasance, in spite of overwhelming evidence they are sitting on their hands, waiting for Mueller. They are not going to get in the way of Mueller, congressional investigations are political at this point, but Mueller means business.

This has all the characteristics of a giant snowball roaring down the mountainside at Donald and crew. I don't think the congress will interfere with Mueller and will act if Trump tries to fire him, he knows this or he would have fired people and shut it down by now. In a way Mueller is already making his case against Trump, starting with Russians makes it hard to get rid of the investigation. It's apparent that Jeff Sessions has picked sides and is gonna be on the right side of history (and prison bars), looks like Mueller got to him and he figures it's a no win with Trump. When Mueller makes his formal case to the house there will be plenty of evidence to go to trial in the senate, once Mueller gets to present his case there, Trump is fucked. They need 18 GOP senators to convict Trump before the midterms, I think the evidence will be so overwhelming and shocking that the GOP will russell up 18 of their safest votes.

I think they are gonna do Donald soon, cause it can't be too close to the midterms, anyway ya look at it, the midterms are gonna be a fucking perfect storm for the GOP with, charges, trials and deals coming in the spring and summer and into the fall. If the GOP carries Trump's water and tries to defend him against Mueller, there will be electoral and legal Hell to pay after the midterms. If Mueller was gonna be fired, he woulda been by now, and the GOP leadership must have some idea of when he's gonna drop his bomb on Trump. If Trump is still president going into the midterms I think it will be much worse for the GOP and will cost them senate seats. Remember they have to put on a show for Trump's base and have to think about how they and the donor class will retain control of the party after the midterms.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 6, 2018)

the more i watch this shit go down, i don't know how trump is still in office.

the wheels of justice move slow...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

*Stephen Breaks Down Sam Nunberg's Breakdown*




Colbert had a monologue full of perfectly good tariff humor ready to go. Then former Trump aide Sam Nunberg got on TV.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 6, 2018)

thats great ^^^^^^


Nunberg changed his mind before the end of the day yesterday.

he has agreed to testify now, lol...

FUCK TRUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN THE ASS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the more i watch this shit go down, i don't know how trump is still in office.
> 
> the wheels of justice move slow...


With help from the GOP, FOX news and the RUSSIANS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thats great ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Nunberg changed his mind before the end of the day yesterday.
> ...


When they start fucking Trump it's gonna go on for years with one charge following another and suck in hundreds of others. The only time he'll get out of prison is to attend a new trial.

Trump musta shit when he saw Nunberg on TV panicking and hyperventilating! This is serious business, national security is on the line here and in case anybody forgot, the russians still have thousands of nukes aimed at ya.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin has been fucking with the entire western system of democracy, America is the latest greatest example. This is an allied problem and needs an allied approach, first ya gotta clean house, just because the US supported democracy in the Ukraine is no reason to tolerate treason at home and no reason not to strike back hard at Putin. Deal with yer existential problems first for Christ's sake, the world or the country aren't perfect, ya change it with work and proper focus, in this case ya gotta start with Trump and work your way down.
> 
> If ya (we) survive Trump, I think it will turn out for the best, the GOP will be fucked bigly, Donald and a thousand other assholes will be in prison and ya all lived happily ever after! Oh yeah, one other thing, they'll have enough on Pence to force him to sign a bill legalising pot too, after the death ride with Donald, I'm sure he could use a toke!
> 
> PS I liked Bernie too, but he was too far to the right to ever get elected in Canada!


America OVERTHREW the democratically elected government in Ukraine, just like it did in Argentina (Pinochet), Iran (the Shah), etc, etc, etc.

We don't support democracy in the world, just profiteering and colonialism.

If Bernie was too conservative for Canada, hope do you explain Harper and Justin Trudeau?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Funny China is not concerned about Russian influence here in the US.
> 
> I guess it might show their hand on the other side of the disk.
> 
> ...


We've sacrificed plenty of dollars to give Syria to Russia.

Giving Africa to China is just being fair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> America OVERTHREW the democratically elected government in Ukraine, just like it did in Argentina (Pinochet), Iran (the Shah), etc, etc, etc.
> 
> We don't support democracy in the world, just profiteering and colonialism.
> 
> If Bernie was too conservative for Canada, hope do you explain Harper and Justin Trudeau?


Just joking about Bernie being too far to the right for Canada, he'd fit right in.

I don't think the US should interfere in the politics of other nations and perhaps this incident will drive that home. What was done in the past is irrelevant to the current discussion, the old soviet union was up to that kind of shit big time, Vlad just changed the style and the internet changed the rules of the game. The russians have been attacking plenty of western democracies who don't interfere in the elections of other nations, it's not just the USA. The government of the Ukraine was installed by Putin and the russians, you know the guys who ripped of the Crimea from Ukraine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> We've sacrificed plenty of dollars to give Syria to Russia.
> 
> Giving Africa to China is just being fair.


Africa is not America's to give to anybody and what is going on in Syria is a crime against humanity complete with chemical weapons.
If you thought US foreign policy was bad before Trump, just wait until him and Rex finish with the state department.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Africa is not America's to give to anybody and what is going on in Syria is a crime against humanity complete with chemical weapons.
> If you thought US foreign policy was bad before Trump, just wait until him and Rex finish with the state department.


I have several family members who are either State Department alumni or still serve.

You've got the Ukraine thing exactly backwards.

No other country is America's or anyone else's to take, give, colonise, enslave with World Bank loans or make safe for Big Business.

America commits war crimes and crimes against humanity so regularly no one notices when we announce it on the news.

Please expand your news reading beyond the Big 6 official propaganda outlets.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just joking about Bernie being too far to the right for Canada, he'd fit right in.
> 
> I don't think the US should interfere in the politics of other nations and perhaps this incident will drive that home. What was done in the past is irrelevant to the current discussion, the old soviet union was up to that kind of shit big time, Vlad just changed the style and the internet changed the rules of the game. The russians have been attacking plenty of western democracies who don't interfere in the elections of other nations, it's not just the USA. The government of the Ukraine was installed by Putin and the russians, you know the guys who ripped of the Crimea from Ukraine.


If America used its influence to intervene on the side of the average people in countries around the world, we'd have so many friends we wouldn't know what to do with our military. That's a world I'd like to live in. It's too bad we won't get the chance.

Unfortunately, those few who make money by profiting from our military, economic and political interventionism also control our country's political system. That never ends well- the pages of history are littered with the wreckage of empires.

Unless we can drastically change course, we will be no different.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2018)

With the help of idiots like you the orange turd will get a second term.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I have several family members who are either State Department alumni or still serve.
> 
> You've got the Ukraine thing exactly backwards.
> 
> ...


I'm aware of America's faults, this is not news to me, however, we must set it aside in the current circumstances like many other differences, there is an immediate real and present danger, Donald Trump. Ukraine is ethnically and religiously divided and the Russians played a big part in the so called democratic election. It's like Trump giving Alaska back to the russians plus a billion bucks, Trump was democratically elected too, if you discount the russian help.

After Bernie was screwed before the last election, he didn't bitch and whine, he got on board right away because he saw the bigger picture and larger danger. America is not perfect and never will be, but it's the only country you have, so ya better take care of it and make sure nobody sells from under ya or fucks it over. Russia interfered in the election, countries do that shit sometimes, it's the citizens who helped them screw America that is the main concern. Putin is not running America in your best interests and make no mistake, he is running the place now and will continue to do so for as long as Trump is president. Deal with treason first, make America perfect second, ya gotta deal with the existential issues first, cause Trump can kill yer country.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2018)

It's not about saving the country to tt, it's about tt proving he's right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> With the help of idiots like you the orange turd will get a second term.


These are just the normal differences of people who oppose Trump, I don't have Yoda figured for a Trumper, quite the opposite. We can't worry right now about America's bad boy past, Trump needs to be put down and the country brought back to normalcy first. Let the trials begin and I hope one of them is impeachment!

Having said the above, we can still walk and chew gum at the same time!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> With the help of idiots like you the orange turd will get a second term.


With people like you, nothing will change.

Which is worse?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm aware of America's faults, this is not news to me, however, we must set it aside in the current circumstances like many other differences, there is an immediate real and present danger, Donald Trump. Ukraine is ethnically and religiously divided and the Russians played a big part in the so called democratic election. It's like Trump giving Alaska back to the russians plus a billion bucks, Trump was democratically elected too, if you discount the russian help.
> 
> After Bernie was screwed before the last election, he didn't bitch and whine, he got on board right away because he saw the bigger picture and larger danger. America is not perfect and never will be, but it's the only country you have, so ya better take care of it and make sure nobody sells from under ya or fucks it over. Russia interfered in the election, countries do that shit sometimes, it's the citizens who helped them screw America that is the main concern. Putin is not running America in your best interests and make no mistake, he is running the place now and will continue to do so for as long as Trump is president. Deal with treason first, make America perfect second, ya gotta deal with the existential issues first, cause Trump can kill yer country.


If you feel this way, then support those who will overturn Citizens United. That alone won't change everything, but not doing it endures nothing else will change.

Trump can't kill America by himself. He needs help.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> It's not about saving the country to tt, it's about tt proving he's right.


There you go again, making statements without anything to back them up with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> If you feel this way, then support those who will overturn Citizens United. That spine won't change everything, but not doing it endures nothing else will change.
> 
> Trump can't kill America by himself. He needs help.


Money is the root of your political evil and Bernie your best hope, Trumpism will have the effect of destroying the right for a decade. The problem is all the money will slosh over to the democrats and corrupt them even more. The real struggle for America's future is between the Bernie and corporate wings of the democratic party (even though Bernie is not a democrat). I figure the right will be split between the loonie and racist filled GOP and a new conservative party for at least a decade. This is the darkest night before the dawn, midterms will see sunrise in America.

Trump it appears has plenty of help in destroying America, we are starting to see them go on trial. Maybe someday after the midterms somebody should have a good look at FOX news, they seem to be working with the russians lately, same themes and memes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> There you go again, making statements without anything to back them up with.


Trump makes everybody tribal, our side included!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

*Office of Special Counsel: Conway violated Hatch Act*
Washington (CNN)The US Office of Special Counsel announced Tuesday that White House aide Kellyanne Conway violated the Hatch Act on two occasions by "advocating for and against candidates" in last year's Alabama Senate special election.

In a new report, the OSC special counsel, Henry Kerner, pointed to Conway's TV interviews conducted in her "official capacity" in November and December of last year. The agency said Conway "impermissibly mixed official government business with political views about candidates in the Alabama special election.
*More*

I hope it means I don't see her on TV anymore! She's an embarrassment to the human race, the queen of spin, bullshit and "alternative facts".


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2018)

tRUmp and his supporters want the opposition divided and not coming together to fight him and his agenda, tt is doing the orange turds bidding whether he wants to admit it or not.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 6, 2018)

so much FUCKING WINNING !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp and his supporters want the opposition divided and not coming together to fight him and his agenda, tt is doing the orange turds bidding whether he wants to admit it or not.


Churchill said the only thing worse than fighting a war with allies, is fighting one without them! Yer all trying to "make a more perfect union", unlike the Trump crowd that is trying to tear the country apart.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These are just the normal differences of people who oppose Trump, I don't have Yoda figured for a Trumper, quite the opposite. We can't worry right now about America's bad boy past, Trump needs to be put down and the country brought back to normalcy first. Let the trials begin and I hope one of them is impeachment!
> 
> Having said the above, we can still walk and chew gum at the same time!


Unlike Republicans, Democrats are not monolithic in aspirations, policies and beliefs. It's more like a fight in a family. In spite of what they said prior to Nov 9 and after, about 90% of the people who voted for Bernie, voted for Clinton on Nov 9.

My complaints about berners including tty is that they are constantly recycling right wing propaganda about Democrats as if the party in the minority but represent the majority are somehow to blame for what Republicans do. It's almost as if they are tools of the reactionary right. _(Well actually they are tools of the reactionary right.)_ I think the effect of right wing propaganda about Clinton and now about other Democrats is seen in the disinclination of many to vote. In this way Berners help Republicans by repeating their propaganda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

*Democratic Rep. Jim Himes: Sam Nunberg Is Just A Distraction | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Intel Committee member Rep. Jim Himes, D-Conn., discusses Sam Nunberg's Monday media appearance, the ongoing Russia investigation and how the Democrats can have a winning message for the midterms.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> If you feel this way, then support those who will overturn Citizens United. That alone won't change everything, but not doing it endures nothing else will change.
> 
> Trump can't kill America by himself. He needs help.


The last time it came to a vote, every Democratic Senator in 2014 supported Bernie's bill to overturn CU.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Unlike Republicans, Democrats are not monolithic in aspirations, policies and beliefs. It's more like a fight in a family. In spite of what they said prior to Nov 9 and after, about 90% of the people who voted for Bernie, voted for Clinton on Nov 9.
> 
> My complaints about berners including tty is that they are constantly recycling right wing propaganda about Democrats as if the party in the minority but represent the majority are somehow to blame for what Republicans do. It's almost as if they are tools of the reactionary right. _(Well actually they are tools of the reactionary right.)_ I think the effect of right wing propaganda about Clinton and now about other Democrats is seen in the disinclination of many to vote. In this way Berners help Republicans by repeating their propaganda.


Bernie fell into line instantly, even though he was treated unfairly by the democrats, he is a patriot and knew what was at stake. Your country needs more than two parties, but for now let the republicans be divided into the GOP and a new conservative party with most of the money.

It's our natural tribalistic response to dissent, when we are psychologically and politically at war. This time around as ziggy famously said, "I have seen the enemy and he is us"! This goes back to spear carrying days and is hardwired in, when the group is under threat social cohesion is more vigorously enforced, in modern times this takes the form of orthodoxies and ideologies. In this case, it's the American tribe against the "white" tribe and as you might imagine it's complicated! The white tribe is now the GOP and Donald is it's chief, he also happens to be the president of the USA, a traitor and the puppet of a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nukes pointed at you, like I said, it's complicated...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Churchill said the only thing worse than fighting a war with allies, is fighting one without them! Yer all trying to "make a more perfect union", unlike the Trump crowd that is trying to tear the country apart.


It's about priorities, we need to stand together to get rid of tRUmp and his supporters, then we can start to change the system. If tRUmp stays the situation will only get worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> It's about priorities, we need to stand together to get rid of tRUmp and his supporters, then we can start to change the system. If tRUmp stays the situation will only get worse.


Yep!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

It's getting harder for drama shows on TV, since the news has more drama lately and it also has the additional bonus of, ya can't make this shit up! Plus we all got "skin" in the game, namely our pink little hides! When the wheels come off, hopefully yer not going over a cliff.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 6, 2018)

Gary Cohn just retired

everything trump touches turns to shit and dies...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Gary Cohn just retired
> 
> everything trump touches turns to shit and dies...


Yep!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Gary Cohn just retired
> 
> everything trump touches turns to shit and dies...


Paul Ryan seems more concerned with tariffs, than with treason! After more than a year of solid shit, this is what jerks his chain? Don't get me wrong, I'm Canadian and all for stopping economic suicide. Trump should look further north to russia, if he wants to fuck over someone. Perhaps we refused Kushner a "loan" or maybe Justin refused to fuck Ivanka, who the fuck knows with this idiot, might have been instructions from Putin...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Gary Cohn just retired
> 
> everything trump touches turns to shit and dies...


A good topic for a new thread, "Who replaces Cohn"?

Bill Maher speculated that Jared Kushner was too stupid to be jewish! Gary Cohn leaves no room for speculation, he's smart enough to head out the door at the first opportunity, he got his tax cuts for the rich. He also probably stood up for firmly held economic beliefs, common sense and the fact that this is gonna be an economic kick in the balls for America, it was such a good idea it dropped the stock market 500 points.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 6, 2018)

maybe trump should just name putin to his cabinet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> maybe trump should just name putin to his cabinet


The way he's fucking over yer country, he appears to be operating from instructions, if he's not I'd be surprised, there are lots of willing hands on the republican side, but there's a thought out feel to the pillage of your government. Trump never expected to win and had no agenda except a few vague promises to his base, I figure Putin not only gave him an agenda, but picked some of the staff and cabinet for him. Somehow or another Vlad put the fear of Jesus (more likely prison) into Donald.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bernie fell into line instantly, even though he was treated unfairly by the democrats, he is a patriot and knew what was at stake. Your country needs more than two parties, but for now let the republicans be divided into the GOP and a new conservative party with most of the money.
> 
> It's our natural tribalistic response to dissent, when we are psychologically and politically at war. This time around as ziggy famously said, "I have seen the enemy and he is us"! This goes back to spear carrying days and is hardwired in, when the group is under threat social cohesion is more vigorously enforced, in modern times this takes the form of orthodoxies and ideologies. In this case, it's the American tribe against the "white" tribe and as you might imagine it's complicated! The white tribe is now the GOP and Donald is it's chief, he also happens to be the president of the USA, a traitor and the puppet of a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nukes pointed at you, like I said, it's complicated...


Pogo, published on the first designated Earth Day.

What's going on is not tribalism, IMO. It's propaganda and the politics of division. Some people are just more susceptible to it than others. I've been watching our Berners decline ever since Bernie lost. They have become more and more radicalized and nowadays quote recycled right wing shit. 

Especially juicy was a post by tty claiming Democrats are at fault for the Republican measure that passed in the Senate today to roll back banking regulations. Textbook fascist propaganda methods on display. Not that tty ever sees it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2018)

Pogo then, or American Navy Commodore Oliver Hazard Perry, good quote.
People take advantage of tribalism through propaganda by using straw man arguments and focusing hatred on the other. It's an old trick to frighten or piss people off to shut down their critical thinking and take advantage of them. I can tolerate differences in ideology, but the enemies of America take advantage of natural differences of opinion that happen among free people. The internet allows them to inject new and amplify existing bullshit that is constantly being generated for profit, it's an old fashioned disinformation/propaganda war.

Tribalism is a primal social survival instinct, we use it ourselves in reaction to Trump (a threat) and band together with other like minded people, we also tend to enforce a certain orthodoxy to maintain social cohesion and group identification. Perfectly natural we're just human, except for Trump, who is damaged and lacks humanity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2018)

*Police update on suspected poisoning of former Russian spy*





Lest anyone forget who you' re dealing with, Vlad is a nasty piece of work, lots of russians die who cross him, this is how they deal with treason.

Here's CNN's take
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/07/europe/russian-spy-nerve-agent-intl/index.html

I guess if Vlad starts bumping off Americans in America, Trump won't do anything either, except say how "unfair" it was to blame Vlad. I understand he doesn't like Hillary, maybe she won't come back from one of her walks in the woods. Do you think Trump would do anything about it? Even if they caught the russians who did it, he'd pardon them! Tariffs would cause a bigger stir among the GOP.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 7, 2018)

Let's hope Donald does something to piss Vlad off. I suddenly would find more respect for Vlad


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Let's hope Donald does something to piss Vlad off. I suddenly would find more respect for Vlad


We can piss on his leg.

"On January 4, 2018, the Trump Administration announced its Draft Proposed National Oil and Gas Leasing Program. This proposal lays out a plan to open 90 percent of our nation’s Outer Continental Shelf for potential oil and gas exploration and development, including two oil drilling lease opportunities off of the central coast of California.

If this proposal is enacted, it would have a huge impact on the health of our ocean, our coastal communities, our tourism industry, and our environment. Fortunately, you have the opportunity to share your opinion about this plan.

The Administration is accepting public comments about the proposal through this Friday, March 9, 2018.

Comments can be made through the regulations.gov web portal. Navigate to http://www.regulations.gov and under the Search tab, in the space provided, type in Docket ID: BOEM-2017-0074 to submit comments and to view other comments."

https://panetta.house.gov/public-comment-period-trump-administration-s-offshore-drilling-proposal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> We can piss on his leg.
> 
> "On January 4, 2018, the Trump Administration announced its Draft Proposed National Oil and Gas Leasing Program. This proposal lays out a plan to open 90 percent of our nation’s Outer Continental Shelf for potential oil and gas exploration and development, including two oil drilling lease opportunities off of the central coast of California.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid the environment is a write off for as long as Trump is in office, getting rid of the GOP will go a long way too, they are only concerned with tariffs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Let's hope Donald does something to piss Vlad off. I suddenly would find more respect for Vlad


All he would have to do is squeal on Donald, dunno what he has on him, but it must be fantastic, not merely illegal, but disgusting and on video too. He could do Donald by releasing certain information, Mueller must have an idea of what it is, he'll definitely want to know and so does America! Mueller has a well thought out plan conceived and constantly adjusted by experts and they're playing Donald like a fish on the end of a line. He is being stripped of support and advisors and he probably figures that most of the people he's talking to are wired, all will talk to Mueller under oath. Reality is closing in on Donald and he's squirming bigly, soon he will come up against things he can't bullshit his way through. He's gonna do some damage while he's thrashing around too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2018)

Does anybody think that Donald told Mitch and Paul he wants the Mueller investigation killed? The house is sabotaged and the senate appears to be going nowhere, that's just politics though. I wonder if Mueller would interview Mitch and Paul? You just know that Trump didn't get a yes Mr. President, when he was pumping them to see if he could get away with firing people.

If you think Donald had a big hair up his ass last week end, wait till the heat is dialed up bigly!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All he would have to do is squeal on Donald, dunno what he has on him, but it must be fantastic, not merely illegal, but disgusting and on video too. He could do Donald by releasing certain information, Mueller must have an idea of what it is, he'll definitely want to know and so does America! Mueller has a well thought out plan conceived and constantly adjusted by experts and they're playing Donald like a fish on the end of a line. He is being stripped of support and advisors and he probably figures that most of the people he's talking to are wired, all will talk to Mueller under oath. Reality is closing in on Donald and he's squirming bigly, soon he will come up against things he can't bullshit his way through. He's gonna do some damage while he's thrashing around too.


A mentally ill criminal like Trump could literally get us all killed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A mentally ill criminal like Trump could literally get us all killed.


Donald is not technically mentally ill, he has a psychopathology that is considered a character defect and not something that diminishes personal responsibility for his decisions. Sociopathic personality disorder with narcissistic tendencies and ya don't even need to be a doctor to diagnose it either, it just jumps out at ya.

He is a criminal many times over and is a prime example of white and wealth privilege, much of his fortune was spent by lawyers cleaning up after impulsive acts.

Yep he most definitely could get us all killed, he's the puppet of an evil bastard who has thousands of nukes pointed at you. He wouldn't think twice about about starting a Korean war to distract from his problems. Killing tens of millions for his own self interest is not a problem for people like Donald, and it makes no difference if those people are Americans or others.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is not technically mentally ill, he has a psychopathology that is considered a character defect and not something that diminishes personal responsibility for his decisions. Sociopathic personality disorder with narcissistic tendencies and ya don't even need to be a doctor to diagnose it either, it just jumps out at ya.
> 
> He is a criminal many times over and is a prime example of white and wealth privilege, much of his fortune was spent by lawyers cleaning up after impulsive acts.
> 
> Yep he most definitely could get us all killed, he's the puppet of an evil bastard who has thousands of nukes pointed at you. He wouldn't think twice about about starting a Korean war to distract from his problems. Killing tens of millions for his own self interest is not a problem for people like Donald, and it makes no difference if those people are Americans or others.


Narcissist Personality Disorder is a listed mental disorder. Trump fits it to a tee or DSM-5 to be technical about it. We have an ex- psychoanalyst lurking about. Maybe I was too quick to insult him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disorder

*Signs and symptoms*
_Persons with narcissistic personality disorder (NPD) are characterized by their persistent grandiosity, excessive need for admiration, and a personal disdain for, and lack of empathy for other people.[6][7] As such, the person with NPD usually displays the behaviors of arrogance, a sense of superiority, and actively seeks to establish abusive power and control over other people.[8] Narcissistic personality disorder is a condition different from self-confidence (a strong sense of self); people with NPD typically value themselves over other persons to the extent that they openly disregard the feelings and wishes of others, and expect to be treated as superior, regardless of their actual status or achievements.[6][9] Moreover, the person with narcissistic personality disorder usually exhibits a fragile ego (self-concept), an inability to tolerate criticism, and a tendency to belittle others in order to validate their own superiority.[9]

The DSM-5 indicates that persons with NPD usually display some or all of the following symptoms, typically without the commensurate qualities or accomplishments:[6][9]
_

_Grandiosity with expectations of superior treatment from other people_
_Fixated on fantasies of power, success, intelligence, attractiveness, etc._
_Self-perception of being unique, superior, and associated with high-status people and institutions_
_Needing continual admiration from others_
_Sense of entitlement to special treatment and to obedience from others_
_Exploitative of others to achieve personal gain_
_Unwilling to empathize with the feelings, wishes, and needs of other people_
_Intensely envious of others, and the belief that others are equally envious of them_
_Pompous and arrogant demeanor_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Narcissist Personality Disorder is a listed mental disorder. Trump fits it to a tee or DSM-5 to be technical about it. We have an ex- psychoanalyst lurking about. Maybe I was too quick to insult him.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disorder
> 
> ...


He has a disorder (character defect) not an illness, the difference being one of diminished responsibility and legal accountability.
NPD falls into a category of conditions call sociopathic behaviors, the terms are becoming more precise and nuanced. There is lots of variation in what used to be called psychopaths, some show very little narcissism all are self centered and remorseless.

These are medical diagnosis, but people are increasingly using these psychological terms to describe personalities in the modern world, it's a more useful paradigm than evil or bad. Donald's personality does rise to the level of pathological and NPD does describe him best, I don't think too many shrinks would disagree. The point is you can't lock him up for being crazy, so that makes him accountable for his actions.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has a disorder (character defect) not an illness, the difference being one of diminished responsibility and legal accountability.
> NPD falls into a category of conditions call sociopathic behaviors, the terms are becoming more precise and nuanced. There is lots of variation in what used to be called psychopaths, some show very little narcissism all are self centered and remorseless.
> 
> These are medical diagnosis, but people are increasingly using these psychological terms to describe personalities in the modern world, it's a more useful paradigm than evil or bad. Donald's personality does rise to the level of pathological and NPD does describe him best, I don't think too many shrinks would disagree. The point is you can't lock him up for being crazy, so that makes him accountable for his actions.


well, they claimed the system failed because Cruz had issues and he was still able to buy a gun. At the least we should take the nuclear football and command of the military away from him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> well, they claimed the system failed because Cruz had issues and he was still able to buy a gun. At the least we should take the nuclear football and command of the military away from him.


I don't think he's gonna react too well to stress and he's gonna get a lot of it soon. The whole thing is gonna come crashing down and Mueller is about to turn him into America's biggest loser. He is about to become even more dangerous, hopefully it won't be long now...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think he's gonna react too well to stress and he's gonna get a lot of it soon. The whole thing is gonna come crashing down and Mueller is about to turn him into America's biggest loser. He is about to become even more dangerous, hopefully it won't be long now...


There is no recall button. Just saying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2018)

It's got to the point where they have to put this administration down like a rabid dog. It appears to be grinding into the ground, failing of its own accord. A festering pile of shit that is about to topple over, I dunno if ya even need Mueller to kick it over.

Donald is in effect emotionally and socially retarded and he is leading a social enterprise (the government), I believe they call it totally unfit, unqualified and temperamentally unsuited for the office of POTUS. The sad thing is the electoral college was suppose to prevent Donalds, that was its purpose and why you don't have a direct vote for POTUS. Perhaps the electoral college could be a shrink from every state in the union and an established criteria (Donald being a prime example of what you don't want) of what would disqualify, include an examination and even a brain scan (would have caught Donald). Maybe a quick exam to see if the candidates were firing on all cylinders etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2018)

*Monologue: Rocket Man and Rain Man | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2018)

*NY Times: Trump considering adding impeachment lawyer to WH team*




President Donald Trump met with a lawyer who represented then-President Bill Clinton during the impeachment process and is talking with him about a role at the White House, The New York Times reported Saturday.

I hope the lawyer is getting paid in advance!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Pogo, published on the first designated Earth Day.
> 
> What's going on is not tribalism, IMO. It's propaganda and the politics of division. Some people are just more susceptible to it than others. I've been watching our Berners decline ever since Bernie lost. They have become more and more radicalized and nowadays quote recycled right wing shit.
> 
> Especially juicy was a post by tty claiming Democrats are at fault for the Republican measure that passed in the Senate today to roll back banking regulations. Textbook fascist propaganda methods on display. Not that tty ever sees it.


12 Democrats voted for it yet somehow according to you they aren't at fault.

You're such a clown.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 10, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> 12 Democrats voted for it yet somehow according to you they aren't at fault.
> 
> You're such a clown.


32>>16 = 33% Democratic Senators = a minority of Democrats

50 = 50 = 100% Republican Senators = all of Republican Senators

Bill was written and sponsored by a Republican

Fault must lie with those most responsible. Republicans most responsible.

Fact


----------



## greg nr (Mar 10, 2018)

So trump is opposing the new tunnel gateway project between ny and nj; he admits its to spite chuck schumer. He is willing to shut down the gov again over it.

But Jared, who apparently owns a condo complex with limited road access, is pushing an infrastructure plan that will establish ferry service that would increase the value of his development by 50%. The transportation department has already fast tracked it.

And that isn't even the most aggregious business deal he has going that is twisting US policy to support.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 11, 2018)

Try not to cry...... Warning: Disturbing content.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So trump is opposing the new tunnel gateway project between ny and nj; he admits its to spite chuck schumer. He is willing to shut down the gov again over it.
> 
> But Jared, who apparently owns a condo complex with limited road access, is pushing an infrastructure plan that will establish ferry service that would increase the value of his development by 50%. The transportation department has already fast tracked it.
> 
> And that isn't even the most aggregious business deal he has going that is twisting US policy to support.


i cant wait until these corrupt fraudster criminals are in prison. or dead


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So trump is opposing the new tunnel gateway project between ny and nj; he admits its to spite chuck schumer. He is willing to shut down the gov again over it.
> 
> But Jared, who apparently owns a condo complex with limited road access, is pushing an infrastructure plan that will establish ferry service that would increase the value of his development by 50%. The transportation department has already fast tracked it.
> 
> And that isn't even the most aggregious business deal he has going that is twisting US policy to support.


Four years of Trump and he'd steal the whole country! These people are stupid, ignorant, arrogant assholes who have no clue the world is about to drop on them and grind them into dust, Donald included. All of this shit is gonna be added to the charge sheet and when Mueller swings the sword of justice lots of heads are gonna roll, we are starting to see them roll now. He's saving Kushner and Don jr for a reason, perhaps the same reason he's saving Donald, they are all part of a conspiracy to defraud the USA. The meeting at Trump tower and Don jr's email are the reason Paul Manafort better start singing or die in jail, he knows they walked the russians up to a meeting with Trump in his office.

There are multiple fronts in this investigation, though impeachable offenses have to be committed in office (or while trying to get there). Money laundering and other crimes committed before he was elected will be tried after he leaves office. So it looks like conspiracy and obstruction of justice for sure, with the Stormy Daniels shenanigans thrown into the mix! I'm sure there will be other impeachable and criminal charges. To bad it isn't a crime for the US president to be owned by a foreign potentate, wait, isn't there something in the oath of office about that, hummm...

We will probably see more action from Mueller this week and Trump will have to find yet another distraction, maybe he'll go full out about killing "drug dealers", wonder if there are any corporations and their owners on the execution block. He could tell Jeff Sessions he wants to execute pot growers and dealers! That'll distract them, though Jeff would like it and Trump wouldn't like that, he blames Jeff for the shit he's in, never trust a politician Donald!


----------



## greg nr (Mar 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Four years of Trump and he'd steal the whole country! These people are stupid, ignorant, arrogant assholes who have no clue the world is about to drop on them and grind them into dust, Donald included. All of this shit is gonna be added to the charge sheet and when Mueller swings the sword of justice lots of heads are gonna roll, we are starting to see them roll now. He's saving Kushner and Don jr for a reason, perhaps the same reason he's saving Donald, they are all part of a conspiracy to defraud the USA. The meeting at Trump tower and Don jr's email are the reason Paul Manafort better start singing or die in jail, he knows they walked the russians up to a meeting with Trump in his office.
> 
> There are multiple fronts in this investigation, though impeachable offenses have to be committed in office (or while trying to get there). Money laundering and other crimes committed before he was elected will be tried after he leaves office. So it looks like conspiracy and obstruction of justice for sure, with the Stormy Daniels shenanigans thrown into the mix! I'm sure there will be other impeachable and criminal charges. To bad it isn't a crime for the US president to be owned by a foreign potentate, wait, isn't there something in the oath of office about that, hummm...
> 
> We will probably see more action from Mueller this week and Trump will have to find yet another distraction, maybe he'll go full out about killing "drug dealers", wonder if there are any corporations and their owners on the execution block. He could tell Jeff Sessions he wants to execute pot growers and dealers! That'll distract them, though Jeff would like it and Trump wouldn't like that, he blames Jeff for the shit he's in, never trust a politician Donald!


Or, he can spend a couple of days in pyong yang and agree to pull all us troops out of south korea. Because kim said nice things about him and treated him like royalty. Oh, and all mutual defense agreements in the region are void. Because he won peace.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Or, he can spend a couple of days in pyong yang and agree to pull all us troops out of south korea. Because kim said nice things about him and treated him like royalty. Oh, and all mutual defense agreements in the region are void. Because he won peace.


The master negotiator who agreed with no preconditions and will go uninformed and unbriefed. It's easy to see what he's looking for and easy for NK to appear to give it to him, a news story about how great Donald is.

I don't figure he'll make it to Korea, Mueller is gonna get him first or force him into a boneheaded impulsive move. Perhaps they'll do him while he's in Korea! I still think his time is shorter than most folks believe, I could be wrong and we'll have to wait until after the midterms to impeach him, but I feel we won't have to wait that long. The closer to the election the worse it's gonna be for the GOP, there are trials and stool pigeons are gonna sing before then. I believe a large majority of Americans don't trust the GOP to do their constitutional duty in regards to Trump, they haven't demonstrated a desire to check him or provide oversight of his criminal administration. If Trump is still in power during the midterms, it will go very badly for the republicans, I figure the leadership quietly wants him gone. They are gonna use Mueller to do the dirty work on Trump, if they weren't he'd be fired by now, they are gonna let him do Donald and present his case and use it for cover with the base.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2018)

*Terrifying British Study Shows Trump Supporters Are Now Basically Unreachable*
British researchers from Oxford University have proved definitively that Trump supporters share more "junk" political news over Twitter and Facebook "than all other groups combined". *More*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

I wonder how the special election in Pennsylvania will turn out today, looks like a close race in a deep red Trump district. I understand that the democrat is leading now and wonder what the GOP leadership thinks about their chances in the midterms. The real fun is about to begin on the Mueller russian investigation and the republicans just closed down the house intelligence committee Trump/russia investigation, "nothing to see here folks". If anybody watches the "fake news" over the next few months, it'll be hard to vote republican in the midterms. Trumpers appear to have formed a cult like social media network where they share cherry picked alternative facts that support a fantasy narrative. They also tend to view russians as white and christian and therefore natural allies, the russians think of them as useful idiots.

Vlad is confident enough in Trump that he's bumping off traitors living in the west using nerve agents, 21 people other than the intended targets were poisoned in Britain lately. Trump's WH is refusing to say it was the russians, but the state department is taking a different view, here read for yourself.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/tillerson-says-u-k-spy-poisoning-clearly-came-russia-n856056

When Vlad starts using nerve agents in the USA he'll get a pass too, Jesus Christ! The UK could and probably should invoke NATO article 5, that it was a russian state sponsored terrorist attack using a weapon of mass destruction, Trump would sit on his hands and do nothing in response, breaking the NATO treaty. The only time NATO article 5 was ever evoked was by the US after the 911 terrorist attacks of 2001, your allies responded to your need then. This kind of bullshit needs a united and firm response, Trump needs to be pressed hard on this issue, inquiring minds want to know, so do your allies. Article 5 doesn't mean going to war automatically, but could also mean a variety of defensive measures like travel restrictions, cutting off internet access from the west at least, trade sanctions and confiscation of russian oligarch and state assets when possible. Lot's can be done to turn up the heat on the russians while protecting the west from internet and political attacks. It's time to jump on Vlad with both feet, you'd see Donald squirm then!

I see Trump fired Tillerson as secretary of state today! Wow! Guess he didn't like him blaming russia for poisoning the spy in the UK and wanting to take a hard line on russia.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

dude, you follow american politics closer than 90% of americans.

as trump would say, SAD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> dude, you follow american politics closer than 90% of americans.
> 
> as trump would say, SAD


Politics is boring in Canada, we have normal people doing that stuff. Our latest "scandal" is someone invited a guy convicted of attempted murder to a dinner with the PM in India a few weeks back. Most Canadians look at it and compared it to the Sodom and Gomorrah political shit show south of the border and laugh! I guess I'm into "blood sports", but seriously, just what I see on the news and read in the papers, you can't miss it, even those who live in the bubble know, it's not that airtight, this is more "willing ignorance" on their part.

At this point even the cockroaches living in the basement of the WH know Trump is fucked and I'll bet the cockroach in the oval office knows it too. Only the republicans in the house don't appear to get it, but at this point it's all show for the base anyway.

Were getting down to the short strokes now! If all this recent Trump bullshit was to distract from Stormy Daniels as some suggest, then Donald is gonna run outta distractions soon. Many are suggesting that this particular scandal could be legally dangerous for Trump and there might even be a porky porn movie! Stormy does Donald, though I'd rather see Mueller do Donald, a courtroom drama, though porky porn Donald would be funny too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

Trump just fired Tillerson, The Shit show continues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

*BBC Today programme cuts off Russian MP interview after he compares UK to Hitler*
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/bbc-today-programme-russia-mp-uk-hitler-interview-poison-sergei-skripal-latest-a8253701.html
BBC presenter cuts off interview with Russian MP when he compares UK to Hitler

Salisbury residents express outrage at 'slow' response to spy attack

Russia: We will ignore UK's midnight ultimatum
A Russian MP was cut off the air after he compared Britain's conduct to that of Adolf Hitler, as the UK accused Moscow of being responsible for the nerve agent attack on a former spy in Salisbury.

Vitaly Milonov, from the United Russia party, accused the UK of being behind a "fantasy" operation involving the poisoning of former double agent Sergei Skripal and his daughter, Yulia.

He described as "fake news" the claim from Theresa May that it was "highly likely" Russia was behind the attack, saying it was nothing to do with Moscow.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

*Longtime Trump aide fired over financial crime investigation*
(CNN)President Donald Trump's longtime personal aide John McEntee was fired because he is currently under investigation by the Department of Homeland Security for serious financial crimes, a source familiar with his firing told CNN. *More...*

Another one bites the dust, two today with Rex Tillerson included. Does Trump know any honest people? He certainly doesn't appoint them!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Trump just fired Tillerson, The Shit show continues.


When ya consider how little interest Trump has in government, its striking how much interest he has in two key areas, the justice department and it's investigation of him, and foreign affairs. His interest in the justice department is obvious and so are the reasons, the state department issues seem to be more closely under the direction of Putin however. Trump ain't that curious, is lazy and is cutting the state department bigly, so much so that it is causing serious concern in the military! This and other things Trump is doing to deliberately undermine the American position in the world, I believe it is another example of his being controlled by Putin and following his orders. This is literally what high treason looks like, I think Mueller can prove it too, but can't charge it because the US is not in a declared war, if it was, Trump might swing in the breeze.


----------



## topcat (Mar 13, 2018)

I want to see Devin Nunes, Trey Gowdy and dozens of other Trumpcult Republicans prosecuted for obstruction of justice, also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> I want to see Devin Nunes, Trey Gowdy and dozens of other Trumpcult Republicans prosecuted for obstruction of justice, also.


Nunes is a possibility, but not much beyond that, Trey Gowdy is too smart, he's cutting and running, Nunes not so much. They've been fucking with the house intelligence committee investigation for the most part, Mueller is where the action is gonna be and nobody is fucking around with him! I've noticed all the GOP former prosecutors are running for the hills on this one, Trey Gowdy and Jeff Sessions are two examples of people who are being very careful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

Yet another dead russian...
*UK police investigate Russian businessman’s death in London*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/uk-police-investigate-russian-businessmans-death-in-london/2018/03/13/34a2c514-26e4-11e8-a227-fd2b009466bc_story.html?utm_term=.6b3f7b278af0

By Jill Lawless and Nataliya Vasilyeva | AP March 13 at 1:30 PM
LONDON — A Russian businessman who was associated with a prominent critic of the Kremlin has died in London, his lawyer said Tuesday. Police are treating the death as unexplained and have put counterterrorism detectives in charge of the case.

But police said there was no evidence to suggest a link to the March 4 poisoning of former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter.

Attorney Andrei Borovkov told Russian media outlets that his client, Nikolai Glushkov, has died, but said he was unaware of the time and circumstances.

London’s Metropolitan Police force said counterterrorism detectives are leading the investigation “as a precaution because of associations that the man is believed to have had.”
*More...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> I want to see Devin Nunes, Trey Gowdy and dozens of other Trumpcult Republicans prosecuted for obstruction of justice, also.


X2

Treason is punishable by death


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

*If Russia gets away with using chemical weapons in Britain, what will it try next?*
By Steven L. Hall March 13 at 2:59 PM
Steven L. Hall retired from the CIA in 2015 after 30 years of running and managing Russian operations.

By now, it really should not come as much of a surprise that yet another Russian has been attacked in Britain. Opponents of Russian President Vladimir Putin have been showing up dead in and around London for more than a decade. In some cases, the trail clearly leads back to Moscow, as with the use of such gruesome chemical agents as polonium (Alexander Litvinenko in 2006) or, in the most recent incident, a nerve agent (Sergei Skripal and his daughter, who both survived the poisoning but remain in serious condition). In other cases, the evidence is subtler (e.g., Boris Berezovsky, found dead under suspicious circumstances in 2013).

While Britain is not the only place where those who have run afoul of Putin have died, a troublingly high number of such deaths have happened there. We can quickly dispense with the blathering of Russian officials about the latest case as just that: blathering. Putin’s public policy plan for this type of thing can be summed up as, “Lie bigger, lie harder. Sooner or later, the West will forget.”

It’s a plan that often works. *More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2018)

*Paul Manafort faces 305 years*
Washington (CNN)Paul Manafort could face the rest of his life -- and almost 300 years or more -- in prison, a federal judge said Tuesday.

"Given the nature of the charges against the defendant and the apparent weight of the evidence against him, defendant faces the very real possibility of spending the rest of his life in prison," federal judge T.S. Ellis III of the US District Court for the Eastern District of Virginia wrote Tuesday. *More...*

Sing you fucker sing, or Bobby will squeeze yer nuts even harder! Die in prison you scumbag or squeal to see the light of day sometime in the future, maybe... Now, what happened after that meeting with the Russians in Trump tower?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

he's a dead man either way, fuck him


----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2018)

Mannafort has more to lose from the russians if he talks, prison is his best chance. It's not just him, he has family in very vulnerable places. He is 67. He has probably just given up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2018)

*Rex Tillerson Got Fired Via Twitter*




For the first time in American history, a President relieved a Secretary of State of services in 280 characters or less.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Mannafort has more to lose from the russians if he talks, prison is his best chance. It's not just him, he has family in very vulnerable places. He is 67. He has probably just given up.


Then he needs to talk to Mueller about protection for himself and his family, it's the only way. Mueller is gonna put him away forever unless he talks or Trump pardons him. Don jr. and Kushner know too, as well as probably several others and Mueller is gonna squeeze all of em, the meeting in Trump tower is the lynchpin of the russian conspiracy case because it ties Trump directly to the russians. Bannon was right, Don jr. walked those russians right up to his dad's office and probably past the bodyguard and receptionist too! It's part of the russian email hacking case that is pending and I figure Mueller can tie these clowns directly to it through the Trump tower meeting, Roger Stone and Papadopoulos too. I figure Mueller will have trump three different ways for email hacking conspiracy, election fraud, obstruction of justice and God knows what else! Anybody with a brain in Trump's situation would probably blow them out by now, Trump is like a zombie, walking dead, dangerous, but dead, it's just a question of when someone is gonna kick it over into a pile of stinking flesh and bones.

Since the last special election the GOP is barely holding it's own or losing in solid red districts that went for Trump by over 20+ points. They figure 120 more GOP house seats are more competitive and we've got months till November for shit to come out and shoes to drop.

Someone in the GOP is thinking things over ...


----------



## greg nr (Mar 14, 2018)

There is a report on Rawstory that Trump is planning to fire sessions, replace him with pruitt, and crush the muehler investigation.

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/03/trump-planning-oust-sessions-crush-mueller-probe-bypassing-senate-report/

For those not paying close attention, sessions has recused himself from the russia probe, which leaves deputy ag rosenstein in charge of the investigation. Rosenstein has the power to approve/disapprove any indictments, and also can control the contents and distribution of a final report.

By replacing sessions with pruitt, pruitt would be in charge instead of rosenstein. Investigation over. Trump gets his letter of exoneration. Congress of course will do nothing.

States can't charge trump while he is president. It's prohibited in the constitution. And with trumps toadies running doj, they can simply bring charges against any state ag that charges his family or business. It doesn't matter what the charges are for, as long as they disrupt prosecutors ability to bring charges.

And democracy is dead.

[edit] Rawstory frequently steals material from other sources and doesn't attribute it. It appears the information in their story may have come from this article: https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/03/trump-swinging-the-axe-at-tillerson-mcmaster-sessions-jared-and-ivanka


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> There is a report on Rawstory that Trump is planning to fire sessions, replace him with pruitt, and crush the muehler investigation.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/03/trump-planning-oust-sessions-crush-mueller-probe-bypassing-senate-report/
> 
> ...




if this happens, i support assassination, just sayin...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> There is a report on Rawstory that Trump is planning to fire sessions, replace him with pruitt, and crush the muehler investigation.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/03/trump-planning-oust-sessions-crush-mueller-probe-bypassing-senate-report/
> 
> ...


We will see what happens, maybe Trump is floating the idea. If Paul and Mitch buy into it, that will make it a constitutional crisis and political suicide for the GOP. I figure the GOP leadership wants Mueller to do Donald for them and will protect him. Trump must be panicking over the election loss in PA, this could be that boneheaded move that does him in, ties into the bullshit house intelligence committee majority report "clearing" Trump of collusion.

This could mean civil war, but I don't think so, it might speed up Trump's impeachment, when Sessions is fired Mueller will drop a bomb on Trump. Pruitt will end up in jail and will be told as much. Sessions will go into a meeting with the senate leadership if he's fired, Mueller will make sure of it. From this point forward, nobody is gonna go quietly, but will kick and scream on the way out and probably go to court to block Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2018)

*Sessions considering whether to fire McCabe*
Washington (CNN)Former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe was set to officially retire on March 18, but according to a source familiar with the matter, he could be fired just days before and lose his pension after a more than two-decade career at the bureau.

The embattled official abruptly stepped down at the end of January and has been on leave since that time.
CNN has learned the FBI's Office of Professional Responsibility has recommended McCabe be fired and now the decision is up to Attorney General Jeff Sessions.
The issue stems from findings in an internal Justice Department watchdog report that claims he misled investigators about his decision to authorize FBI officials to speak to the media about an investigation into the Clinton Foundation.
A representative for McCabe declined to comment.
That report, which has been complete for over a week, according to the source, has not been released publicly. The office is currently examining how investigations were handled at the department and the FBI in advance of the 2016 presidential election, including, notably, the Hillary Clinton email server probe. *More*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

trump is piece of shit !!!!!!!


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump is piece of shit !!!!!!!


"Ladies and Gentlemen, the Excrement of the United States".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't think you could design a candidate better than Donald Trump to destroy the republican party. By the time Trump is done dragging the GOP through shit they will be unelectable in Dixie. The GOP and Trump went all in and lost a red PA district so gerrymandered the courts ordered it wiped out in November! So the question is, will they back Trump if he fires Sessions, Rosenstein or Mueller? I don't think Paul Ryan realises what he'll get himself into, if he fails in this particular constitutional duty, I don't think he's that bright, it appears Mitch is the brains behind the shit show.

So if Trump is gonna make a move on Mueller or the chain of command in the DOJ, it will be soon, things are coming to a head. Anybody who goes to bed with Trump will go to jail eventually, even Paul Ryan, it's getting that serious, deadly serious. People like the president and Paul Ryan don't go to jail right, don't bet on it, things change and shit happens, there's a first time for everything as they say. The stakes in this game have been constantly escalating and anybody who thinks Trump is gonna avoid spending the rest of his life in prison is as crazy as a Trumper!

Just have a look back at the news for the past few weeks and you'll notice that the serious events are increasing in frequency and Trump is constantly losing people because of corruption. Trump has yet to impose congressional sanctions and is not backing the UK after a nerve agent attack, the WH press office issued a statement, but Donald is saying nothing, Trump needs to be pressed hard on this issue. Putin is on an assassination bing in the west using weapons of mass destruction because he owns Trump and wants to send a message to traitors. Americans should also send a message to traitors, though maybe the election of democrat in a deep red gerrymandered GOP PA district did!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2018)

I figure we should see someone in the DOJ chain of command fired with in a week and Trump heading for Mueller as fast as possible. If Mueller is gonna act on Trump, he'll have to do it first, they probably are prepared for it too and are monitoring Trump and Pruitt. Mueller would have grounds to wire them both for conspiracy to obstruct justice, Trump would tell Pruitt he wants him to immediately fire Mueller as a precondition for the job. What's Trump gonna do about being wired, fire him? You can predict that crime like predicting the sun coming up tomorrow and be there waiting. He has plenty of probable cause to wire the White House, why not? Mueller has to be fired for cause, lie about the cause and it's perjury and Mueller owns another AG and future witness.

This will be real messy, the days of justice department people going quietly is over. If this shit drags on through the summer with Trump in office and Mueller fired, it will be a very long hot summer on the streets of America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2018)

*White House won't say if Putin is friend or foe*




CNN's Erin Burnett and Sen. Ben Cardin (D-MD) discuss the White House's recent comments regarding Vladimir Putin, following the Trump administration's announcement that it is enacting new sanctions on Russian individuals indicted last month by special counsel Robert Mueller.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2018)

*Sources: McMaster, Kelly poised to depart soon*




Sources tell CNN's Jim Sciutto that President Donald Trump's chief of staff John Kelly and national security adviser H.R. McMaster may not be with the administration much longer.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment?
> 
> I'll go with March 15th


Really that was more than just optimistic.

It was emotional


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Really that was more than just optimistic.
> 
> It was emotional


if we leave more guns unlocked around children it will stop school shootings


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if we leave more guns unlocked around children it will stop school shootings


Or better yet, lets arm the homeless. They are among the most emotionally stable and most well trained small arms experts the country has. So what could go wrong?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Or better yet, lets arm the homeless. They are among the most emotionally stable and most well trained small arms experts the country has. So what could go wrong?


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 15, 2018)

I like to Invision a world with so many guns, if someone even thinks about shooting one it will spontaneously fire all the guns at once. It really is the only logical answer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> I like to Invision a world with so many guns, if someone even thinks about shooting one it will spontaneously fire all the guns at once. It really is the only logical answer.


after we #armtheteachers and some teachers do some mass shootings on kids, we will have to #armthekids so they can stop mass shootings done by teachers


----------



## greg nr (Mar 15, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> I like to Invision a world with so many guns, if someone even thinks about shooting one it will spontaneously fire all the guns at once. It really is the only logical answer.


Or alternatively, if we could get the cybermen's tech from the dr who episode where they could jam guns by making the slugs expand before firing, guns wouldn't work at all.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Really that was more than just optimistic.
> 
> It was emotional


I didn't hit the 15th of March, but the month ain't over yet! This administration is imploding and I figure Trump will do something soon that will trigger his downfall. Soon it will be either Mueller or Trump and Donald is panicking and so he should. Donald does make it difficult to remove emotion from the equation, he's hard to take some days, guess that's why they are describing the WH as the most toxic work environment on the planet! Treason usually gets most folks excited...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

James Comey is coming out with a new book. let the insults and tweets begin. donald trump has already showed his true colors. 

fuck donald trump and his mother !!!!!!

i hope comey spills the beans.

fuck jared and junior.

this book should be good

fuck everyone blood related to donald trump.

'A Higher Loyalty' set for release April 18.

Can't wait for the emotional tweets. what a fucking EVIL person trump is. fuck his friends too !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Stormy Daniels attorney just said on Morning Joe that Stormy was threatened.

60 minutes on the 25th is when a bomb will drop on trump


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Stormy is ready to talk. She must have lots of money, or a sugar daddy willing to pay her fee when she breaks the NDA.

the little handed man is fucking about to squirm like a wet pussy !!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck him !!!!! i can't wait !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Stormy is ready to talk. She must have lots of money, or a sugar daddy willing to pay her fee when she breaks the NDA.
> 
> the little handed man is fucking about to squirm like a wet pussy !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuck him !!!!! i can't wait !!!!


It's adding to the pile and eroding support among the base, makes the born yesterday christians squirm and is destroying their "moral authority". Another 6 women have contacted Stormy's attorney with similar stories, unless there are videos and pictures, I can't see it affecting the base much or the GOP, the general public is another matter.

"Make America Good Again", is a slogan that will catch on, decent people are sick to their stomachs of all the dishonesty and sleaziness that came with Trump, the country has had enough bullshit for a generation. If the democrats follow the Conor Lamb model of running good, decent candidates who fit their districts, the GOP is fucked. America has had enough sleaziness and will come out in force to get rid of it, and that's bad news for the GOP and Trump, if they are stupid enough to still have him in office come the midterms. The last election was a preview of the coming carnage in the house, the GOP will go down with the "SS (Shit Show) Trumptanic", screaming while lashed to the mast. Forget polarity, the GOP could be headed for a wipe out in the midterms with a blue wave rolling over the reddest of districts in november. If these morons are still carrying Trumps water by the midterms they will drown for sure.

America is longing for decency, too bad we couldn't lend you Justin Trudeau for a spell, I'm sure he could do better than Putin...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

don jr and his wife vanessa are separating after 12 years of marriage.

let the carnage begin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> don jr and his wife vanessa are separating after 12 years of marriage.
> 
> let the carnage begin


Stress is hard on relationships and Don Jr. is gonna get a lot of it. Perhaps with all the limelight on Trump, it emboldens the women to dump the Trump, maybe Donald's wife is next! Once they see how well Stormy does against Donald, maybe they might like to free themselves too, a book deal would set them up for life...

Speaking of stress, I wonder if the drama queen in chief will have another tweet storm this weekend? Any new scandal he needs to distract the media from?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> James Comey is coming out with a new book. let the insults and tweets begin. donald trump has already showed his true colors.
> 
> fuck donald trump and his mother !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Donald Trump has made himself the enemy of every decent, honest and patriotic American, if he didn't, your country would be finished and I don't think Uncle Sam is done yet! Though don't be surprised if this prick tries to take the rest of ya with him on his way down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

*What Are The Implications Of Threat Against Stormy Daniels? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Following revelations from Stormy Daniels' attorney Michael Avenatti that his client was threatened physically, the Morning Joe panel discusses what impact this could have on the White House.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 16, 2018)

Totally normal that juniors ex wife is hiring a criminal defense attorney as part of the divorce


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

*Opinions*
*Many think our democracy won’t survive Trump. They’re wrong.*
By Joe Scarborough March 15 at 7:07 PM
The American experiment has survived slavery, the Civil War, a Great Depression, 32 recessions, two world wars, a ghastly flu pandemic, the global rise of communism, the horrors of Hitlerism, the Cuban Missile Crisis, Vietnam, Watergate and 9/11. Yet many of my friends still fear that our resilient republic will not survive the malevolent reign of an inept reality TV star.

They are wrong.

That is not to say that those fears are unfounded. President Trump has repeatedly shown contempt for the rule of law, disrespected strategic alliances, smeared the free press, dismissed democratic traditions and disregarded common decencies. The language he uses while attacking federal judges and political reporters borrows more from Benito Mussolini than Benjamin Franklin. And although the United States’ democratic institutions have shown their resilience over the past year, Trump’s disregard for constitutional norms has come at a cost. *More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

*The GOP shit hole...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

*The SS (Shit Show) Trumptanic...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I didn't hit the 15th of March, but the month ain't over yet! This administration is imploding and I figure Trump will do something soon that will trigger his downfall. Soon it will be either Mueller or Trump and Donald is panicking and so he should. Donald does make it difficult to remove emotion from the equation, he's hard to take some days, guess that's why they are describing the WH as the most toxic work environment on the planet! Treason usually gets most folks excited...


No, he will serve all 4 years.

And if the dems dont get it together he will be there all 8.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Jeff Sessions fired McCabe.

i never thought i would see the circus that is this white house. trump has so many enemy's.

he's a dead man walking


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> No, he will serve all 4 years.
> 
> And if the dems dont get it together he will be there all 8.


He's a traitor and is in the process of downfall, it's just a question of when, I figure it will be soon. He will serve the rest of his life, in a supermax.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a traitor and is in the process of downfall, it's just a question of when, I figure it will be soon. He will serve the rest of his life, in a supermax.



during the past year, i have become a supporter of the death penalty in some cases.

presidential treason is one of those cases.

fuck the supermax !!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> during the past year, i have become a supporter of the death penalty in some cases.
> 
> presidential treason is one of those cases.
> 
> fuck the supermax !!!!


I figure a supermax would be better for Donald, let him rave at the walls, if he could be hung, he will be, there are tens of thousands of very clever people trying to figure out how it can be done!

Do you think the FBI is motivated to nail Trump now? He would have to disband it.
If Bob Mueller ever wanted anybody's ass, it's gotta be Trump's and even if he is fired, the democrats will hire him back after the midterms to carry on. If Trump fires Mueller, the democrats should adopt the slogan, "We will rehire Mueller if elected" and make him a special council, the remains of the GOP won't stop them.

I amazes me that there are people in your country still stupid enough to support Donald Trump, they've failed the national IQ test. Racism/ tribalism is the only Koolaid strong enough to warp peoples perspectives to such a degree that they can be talked into fucking themselves by a treasonous moron. Hate and fear makes ya stupid, Trump is living proof.

How obvious a traitor does Trump have to be and how much evidence do you need? Does Paul Ryan think he's going off into the sunset to spend Koch brothers money after this debacle? When the scale of treason becomes known, people will want to lynch Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and few more too. The law might not be able to protect them either, we will see how serious this gets before it's over, but yer headed for trouble, too many lines have been crossed. Without a landslide in November the country is finished, the message would be you can get away with treason and nothing matters, just like Trump.

How long do you think it would take Trump to run the country into the ground if he had total power? Hint, think Venezuela
How long before yer eating grass and living huddled in cardboard boxes?
Of course he'd give Alaska back to the Russians first!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Jeff Sessions fired McCabe.
> 
> i never thought i would see the circus that is this white house. trump has so many enemy's.
> 
> he's a dead man walking


I figure Sessions got a pass on firing McCabe from Mueller, McCabe will be made whole later, it's more important that Sessions stay as AG. Besides, it adds weight to the obstruction of justice case and is another nail in the coffin, Trump figures he got a win, but did he? Were the phone calls and all the pressure used to fire McCabe recorded as part of a larger obstruction of justice case? When Mueller presents his case it will go into excruciating detail and this might be part of that detail. I still figure Mueller owns Sessions for perjury and he wants him to stay out of trouble, Donald is real pissed at him for a reason and is itching for an excuse to replace him with that idiot Pruitt. Because of Sessions favorable standing with the base, his connections in the senate and GOP, Trump has to be very careful in how he deals with him.

Stormy Daniels is the wild card here, she's throwing the Donald off his stride and fucking up things I'm sure. It looks like some billionaire wants to spend a few bucks fucking over Donald and has got her back. Donald hired his best legal talent yet to defend against her, so there must be something there worth looking into, I'm sure Mueller is. Six other women who are in similar circumstances with Trump came forward to her lawyer who is no light weight himself.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a traitor and is in the process of downfall, it's just a question of when, I figure it will be soon. He will serve the rest of his life, in a supermax.


The crazed right said that about Obama for 8 years. Some even went as far as saying he wasn't even born here. So much effort into thought and anger and he served every day of the 8 years he was elected to.

This is a ponds reflection of history repeating itself, or will be. In fact people better step the game up for next election because "porn star space wars" would sell votes at pretty much every college in america regardless of political views. Buy the rest with "full semi auto assault ghost guns" and you have yourself a 2nd term.

What Im getting at is Trump isn't going to get himself reelected. The left is going to do that for him by their own actions.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 17, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> The crazed right said that about Obama for 8 years. Some even went as far as saying he wasn't even born here. So much effort into thought and anger and he served every day of the 8 years he was elected to.
> 
> This is a ponds reflection of history repeating itself, or will be. In fact people better step the game up for next election because "porn star space wars" would sell votes at pretty much every college in america regardless of political views.


In Obama's case it was racism. Are you accussing us of being racist against rich white men?


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 17, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> In Obama's case it was racism. Are you accussing us of being racist against rich white men?



Edit : I read stereotype and not racism in your post so Im off here. But i do feel there are racists that hate Trump just the same as people hated Obama for racist reasons.

Yup.

But seriously, yes. I think rich white men are stereotyped on the level that Obama experienced out right racism, and this is obviously creating the same similar hatred towards Trump for really bullshit reasons same as Obama and the bullshit racism. However, Trump is earning his whereas Obama was born with his. Plus racism is not on the level with stereotypes obviously, but again I think the two are producing a similar reaction from opposing sides.

However, its the approach I see as giving Trump the advantage in the next election. Should of been a landslide for the left after 8 years of Obama and a game show host coming to the stage for the republicans, but then they put Clinton up there and if a person couldn't see the problem(s) with that then a person is probably still in shock that Trump won, even if the win was by default. Shouldn't of even been close.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 17, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Yup.
> 
> But seriously, yes. I think rich white men are stereotyped on the level that Obama experienced out right racism, and this is obviously creating the same similar hatred towards Trump for really bullshit reasons same as Obama and the bullshit racism. However, Trump is earning his whereas Obama was born with his. Plus racism is not on the level with stereotypes obviously, but again I think the two are producing a similar reaction from opposing sides.
> 
> However, its the approach I see as giving Trump the advantage in the next election. Should of been a landslide for the left after 8 years of Obama and a game show host coming to the stage for the republicans, but then they put Clinton up there and if a person couldn't see the problem(s) with that then a person is probably still in shock that Trump won, even if the win was by default. Shouldn't of even been close.



Poor oppressed rich white men, bawahahaha!

Gtfo


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 17, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Poor oppressed rich white men, bawahahaha!
> 
> Gtfo



I edited my response as I thought it was a stereotype vs racism. reading more than one thread at a time, smoking, got off track.

No, dont feel sorry for oppressed rich white men. They can buy their ass out of that.

I dont think you realize how much I am agreeing with you. Is it still about full semi autos being legal and me agreeing with that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> The crazed right said that about Obama for 8 years. Some even went as far as saying he wasn't even born here. So much effort into thought and anger and he served every day of the 8 years he was elected to.
> 
> This is a ponds reflection of history repeating itself, or will be. In fact people better step the game up for next election because "porn star space wars" would sell votes at pretty much every college in america regardless of political views. Buy the rest with "full semi auto assault ghost guns" and you have yourself a 2nd term.
> 
> What Im getting at is Trump isn't going to get himself reelected. The left is going to do that for him by their own actions.


False equivalency, there is a world of difference between Obama and Trump, Obama has character, Trump has NPD, Obama had no scandals, Trump is wallowing in them, Obama is a patriot, Trump is a traitor. You assume the majority of Americans are completely blinded by racism to the point where they will overlook treason and being controlled by a hostile foreign power is ok. A hostile foreign power that has tens of thousands of nukes pointed at you, worry about your country, loose that, and yer gun will quickly follow.

As for guns, the democrats will run candidates who fit their district, Conor Lamb showed the writing on the wall for the democrats on the issue of guns. Reasonable restrictions are popular, so are background checks, no fly, no crazies, etc, no one is going after the second amendment, yet...

Evidence based law would see severe restrictions on guns, but I'm Canadian and it's an American issue, Trump and treason against NORAD/NATO are more my thing. In Canada we had comparable gun ownership rates with the US until the 70s when America went nuts and we got sensible, the statistics speak for themselves, Google them.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Edit : I read stereotype and not racism in your post so Im off here. But i do feel there are racists that hate Trump just the same as people hated Obama for racist reasons.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your point about rich people stereotyping. I do understand that, fair or not, white people, especially white men and less educated women turned out in big numbers for Trump because years of Obama and Clinton made them feel their position near the top of society was threatened. I see a lot of that being driven by those downtrodden rich people using their right wing media outlets to pump up the white base with fear and loathing.

Trump is not going to lose the white male and less educated women's votes to a liberal. What has happened recently is those people simply didn't turn out in large numbers for him because even they see him now as an atrocious president. If you want to talk about reflections, in Alabama and PA, we are seeing right wingers acting as a mirror image to white liberal voters staying home in the 2016 general election.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure a supermax would be better for Donald, let him rave at the walls, if he could be hung, he will be, there are tens of thousands of very clever people trying to figure out how it can be done!
> 
> Do you think the FBI is motivated to nail Trump now? He would have to disband it.
> If Bob Mueller ever wanted anybody's ass, it's gotta be Trump's and even if he is fired, the democrats will hire him back after the midterms to carry on. If Trump fires Mueller, the democrats should adopt the slogan, "We will rehire Mueller if elected" and make him a special council, the remains of the GOP won't stop them.
> ...


if mueller nails trump he could run for president !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Sessions got a pass on firing McCabe from Mueller, McCabe will be made whole later, it's more important that Sessions stay as AG. Besides, it adds weight to the obstruction of justice case and is another nail in the coffin, Trump figures he got a win, but did he? Were the phone calls and all the pressure used to fire McCabe recorded as part of a larger obstruction of justice case? When Mueller presents his case it will go into excruciating detail and this might be part of that detail. I still figure Mueller owns Sessions for perjury and he wants him to stay out of trouble, Donald is real pissed at him for a reason and is itching for an excuse to replace him with that idiot Pruitt. Because of Sessions favorable standing with the base, his connections in the senate and GOP, Trump has to be very careful in how he deals with him.
> 
> Stormy Daniels is the wild card here, she's throwing the Donald off his stride and fucking up things I'm sure. It looks like some billionaire wants to spend a few bucks fucking over Donald and has got her back. Donald hired his best legal talent yet to defend against her, so there must be something there worth looking into, I'm sure Mueller is. Six other women who are in similar circumstances with Trump came forward to her lawyer who is no light weight himself.



you think jeff is muellers puppet now?


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you think jeff is muellers puppet now?


Some people think Sessions flipped when he recused himself from the Russia investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you think jeff is muellers puppet now?


I can't see how he could avoid it, Mueller has him on multiple perjury counts and might even roll him into the conspiracy, if he doesn't play ball. McCabe was going anyway and will be taken care of, why not let Donald think he's winning, Trump would have used a refusal as an excuse to fire Sessions. Keeping Sessions in place for as long as possible is important to Mueller and I figure Sessions will be a star witness in the senate trial of Trump. Like I said, Sessions is the perfect guy for Mueller to use as a sandbag, he has support among the base and congress. Trump is very afraid of Mueller, have you noticed he hasn't given him a nickname, in fact he doesn't even mention his name, it's almost like he's so scared he can't even speak the name of his fear!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Some people think Sessions flipped when he recused himself from the Russia investigation.


Sessions is a former prosecutor, he knows when the jig is up and rolled over when confronted with perjury, when ya roll over for Mueller ya go all the way. Sessions will protect that which is important to the investigation, firing McCabe will add to the case against Trump, not detract from it. First Jeff recused himself, then he talked to Mueller and the demands for his protection and help in exchange for his freedom increased as Mueller squeezed Jeff's nuts. Jeff is Mueller's personal sandbag.

I figure Mitch and Paul know this and are ok with it, they are using Mueller against Trump too. I figure they are gonna let Mueller do Donald for them, if they ever got rid of Mueller, Trump would go off the deep end and they would have no cover with the base. If Mueller were fired, he might run as a democrat, but more likely he'd be hired by them after the midterms. The midterms might become known as the treason election, where the people get to judge if Trump committed treason.

Having Trump as president during the midterms will be a disaster for the GOP and increase their losses greatly. The real fun is about to begin in the media and courts and it's gonna continue on past the election and on into the foreseeable future.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if mueller nails trump he could run for president !!!!


I get the sentiment, but the reality is that even if he gets to indict Trump, it will mean years of wrangling before it comes to trial.

The first thing he will have to do is get any constitutional challenges to indicting a sitting president through the scotus. The other thing he will have to do is resolve any pardons Trump issues through scotus level challenges.

Those two issues could take many, many, months if not years.

Then they have dozens of cases to litigate. Years worth.

He won't be running for office any time soon. Besides, he is a Republican but the gop wouldn't nominate him for dog catcher, let alone national office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I get the sentiment, but the reality is that even if he gets to indict Trump, it will mean years of wrangling before it comes to trial.
> 
> The first thing he will have to do is get any constitutional challenges to indicting a sitting president through the scotus. The other thing he will have to do is resolve any pardons Trump issues through scotus level challenges.
> 
> ...


Or the house could impeach and the senate convict in short order, a single day in fact. As soon as Mitch and Paul give the word the retirees and safe seats (or write offs) will vote as required, but it will have to be a spectacular case with lots of juicy stuff, and it will be. Mitch and Paul need the threat of Mueller at least, to keep Trump in check since they disgraced themselves in the house investigation, without Mueller, Trump would run wild. Mueller is useful to Mitch and Paul to keep Trump in check and to dispose of him, but they don't control the timing of that, only the out come.

I figure Mitch and Paul will be eager to get their hands on Mueller's report, Trump might be surprised at the reaction to it though, he's used to getting away with things, it will be "so unfair" and so swift!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

I understand Mueller is investigating Trump's true hand size, in case he needs to make custom cuffs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I understand Mueller is investigating Trump's true hand size, in case he needs to make custom cuffs.
> View attachment 4107244



lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

*Gen. McCaffrey: President Trump Is A Serious Threat To National Security*




Retired four-star U.S. Army Gen. Barry McCaffrey says he's concluded that Trump is 'a serious threat to U.S. national security' and 'for some unknown reason under the sway of Mr Putin.' Our panel reacts.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Only Trump could make the former drug czar and potheads allies! See what I mean about stranger than fiction...


----------



## Terps (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Gen. McCaffrey: President Trump Is A Serious Threat To National Security*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Libs...... DEFLECT THE SHIP IS GOING DOWN DEFLECT!!!!! Talk about the process not the crime DEFLECT!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> Libs...... DEFLECT THE SHIP IS GOING DOWN DEFLECT!!!!! Talk about the process not the crime DEFLECT!!!!!


*Ex-CIA chief to Trump: America will triumph over you*




Former CIA Director John Brennan slammed President Trump's reaction to the firing of Andrew McCabe, saying in a tweet "America will triumph over you."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Glad to see yer watching the "fake news", learning anything? Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> Libs...... DEFLECT THE SHIP IS GOING DOWN DEFLECT!!!!! Talk about the process not the crime DEFLECT!!!!!


The crime is under investigation, patience, I'm the guy who figured it would be this month after all!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

*Monologue: The Trump Temp Agency | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including more White House personnel changes and the recent Democratic win in Pennsylvania.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

*President Trump Shows Disturbing Pattern With Officials Critical Of Russia | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow points out the concerning proximity between criticism of Russia and the job peril of Rex Tillerson and H.R. McMaster. Andrea Mitchell, NBC News chief foreign affairs correspondent discusses the circumstances of Rex Tillerson's firing in contrast with the story the White House is trying to push about it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

trump is a pathological liar and a conman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump is a pathological liar and a conman.


First the courts are gonna start dealing with these assholes, then the midterms are gonna happen and the GOP is gonna lose the house and perhaps even the senate. Trump is gonna be impeached before the midterms and there's a set of cuffs waiting for him as soon as they swear in Pence. Kushner, Ivanka and Don Jr. better hope daddy never forgot to sign the pardons, assuming he can get someone to write them up before they turf him. Pence will be in the hot seat next, he won't pardon Donald (he might tell him he will!) and whoever he appoints as VP might end up as president until 2020.

Before then the russians are gonna be dealt with and the national security house put in order. As I've said before, there will be over a thousand assholes caught up in this shit and who will go to jail before it's over. The more that is known about this sordid episode the worse it will look in retrospect. Vald is gonna get his, when the regular national security crew is back in the saddle with a reasonable president and democratic congress, they are going after him as a top priority. Vlad and the oligarchs are fucked, this will not be forgotten by the professional spooks and Putin must be taught a lesson others will learn from, you don't do this shit to the USA, if you do, you pay, dearly! Vlad might as well start bumping off potential American adversaries now with nerve gas in America, he'll never have a better chance to get them before they get him, Trump wouldn't do anything about it..

I expect that the law will be changed in America too, so that if you do what Donald and his buddies did, you get the death penalty. Election laws are gonna change including knowing who is financing them, the NRA will have some difficult questions to answer some day soon concerning russian money.

The GOP is gonna be destroyed and Donald and his sleazy family are gonna go to jail, Donald will die there. Right now the GOP can't even get elected in the heart of Dixie without lying, cheating and spending a fortune. Just wait till the trials begin and Don Jr and Kush are charged and the squeal deals come out, all before the midterm election too. If the democrats ran blue eyed, blond haired, christian stud, military veterans in the south, the GOP would be finished there!


----------



## Terps (Mar 17, 2018)

I have my foil hat and popcorn I'll be standing by waiting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> I have my foil hat and popcorn I'll be standing by waiting.


Check yer MAGA ball cap, I'm pretty sure it's mylar lined. Enjoy the show, it will be spectacular, huge in fact, Donald is gonna squirm and squeal bigly. I just hope yer country survives him trying to wiggle out of prison, I figure he's gonna try to take the country with him when he goes down cause he ain't got no bottom or soul. Bob Mueller is gonna turn him into America's biggest loser and he ain't gonna like it one little bit.

America's next elected republican president will probably be an African American of indeterminate gender and a generation will have lived and died, on mars. Look on the bright side, when California got rid of the republicans they went from ungovernable a few years back, to being on top of the world today, Hell, pot is even legal there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> I have my foil hat and popcorn I'll be standing by waiting.


You may want to borrow this nifty design from Devin Nunes, you were probably pretty jacked up about his memo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2018)

*New Rule: The Problem with Democrats | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First the courts are gonna start dealing with these assholes, then the midterms are gonna happen and the GOP is gonna lose the house and perhaps even the senate. Trump is gonna be impeached before the midterms and there's a set of cuffs waiting for him as soon as they swear in Pence. Kushner, Ivanka and Don Jr. better hope daddy never forgot to sign the pardons, assuming he can get someone to write them up before they turf him. Pence will be in the hot seat next, he won't pardon Donald (he might tell him he will!) and whoever he appoints as VP might end up as president until 2020.
> 
> Before then the russians are gonna be dealt with and the national security house put in order. As I've said before, there will be over a thousand assholes caught up in this shit and who will go to jail before it's over. The more that is known about this sordid episode the worse it will look in retrospect. Vald is gonna get his, when the regular national security crew is back in the saddle with a reasonable president and democratic congress, they are going after him as a top priority. Vlad and the oligarchs are fucked, this will not be forgotten by the professional spooks and Putin must be taught a lesson others will learn from, you don't do this shit to the USA, if you do, you pay, dearly! Vlad might as well start bumping off potential American adversaries now with nerve gas in America, he'll never have a better chance to get them before they get him, Trump wouldn't do anything about it..
> 
> ...


To be removed from office, Trump would need to be impeached in by simple majority vote in the house, then tried and voted to be removed from office by a 2/3 majority in the Senate. This is not impossible but would require evidence as damning as the Nixon tapes where he was recorded ordering obstruction of justice. I'd say the best and even then unlikely scenario is that Democrats win the house, Mueller's investigation reveals impeachable offense, house votes for impeachment and Senate votes for removal but fails to achieve a 2/3 majority. 

Trump would obstruct every bill that would come from a Democratically controlled congress and the country would be in a crisis of poor governance while Trump rules by regulatory actions alone. This is all very damaging to the US Democracy. I can only hope that the next presidency works with congress better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

*Cambridge Analytica: Whistleblower reveals data grab of 50 million Facebook profiles*




The British data firm described as “pivotal” in Donald Trump’s presidential victory was behind a ‘data grab’ of more than 50 million Facebook profiles, a whistleblower has revealed to Channel 4 News.

In an exclusive television interview, Chris Wylie, former Research Director at Cambridge Analytica tells all.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wonder if Mueller is looking here too. Imagine what they could do if they worked with the russians, they could even elect a treasonous idiot as president.

If someone wanted to hunt down Trump voters one day, this is where they would start!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

facebook is evil. fuck that shithole


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> To be removed from office, Trump would need to be impeached in by simple majority vote in the house, then tried and voted to be removed from office by a 2/3 majority in the Senate. This is not impossible but would require evidence as damning as the Nixon tapes where he was recorded ordering obstruction of justice. I'd say the best and even then unlikely scenario is that Democrats win the house, Mueller's investigation reveals impeachable offense, house votes for impeachment and Senate votes for removal but fails to achieve a 2/3 majority.
> 
> Trump would obstruct every bill that would come from a Democratically controlled congress and the country would be in a crisis of poor governance while Trump rules by regulatory actions alone. This is all very damaging to the US Democracy. I can only hope that the next presidency works with congress better.


If Mueller gets to present his case it will be a foregone conclusion, if the house votes to impeach, the senate will muster up the 18 GOP votes required. Mueller's case will be very compelling and the next people to judge the evidence will be the American people in the midterms. I firmly believe the GOP leadership wants Trump gone before the midterms and are waiting eagerly (but secretly) for Muller's report. They are in a Devil and the deep blue sea situation, they will not only be able to get rid of Trump, but have him safely in jail and away from twitter, thoroughly discredited. No Trump, no Trump movement, all his buddies running for the exits and away from Mueller, the GOP leadership and donor class come in and pick up the pieces. The morons who follow Trump will be manipulated into line again until T2 comes along, blows the old dog whistle and tries to out Trump Trump. Like the native tribes of this continent, the white tribe will be absorbed into a bigger idea, America.

I believe there is plenty of electronic evidence, including video, but there will also be witness testimony. Mueller will make a shocking case, the senate will have no choice and the GOP plenty of cover with the base. Most of the base is base and treason makes no difference to them, unfortunately for the GOP leadership they make up a large part of the party.

The democrats will have control of house investigations and oversight, boy will they be busy! By the time Donald is gone and the midterms are over you might see a new attitude and leadership in the GOP senate. A lot of elections for GOP senate seats will be happening in 2020 and the Trump/GOP/treason will be fresh in folks minds, all the evidence should be laid out and arseholes convicted by then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> facebook is evil. fuck that shithole


Not on it myself and after watching the above video I don't think I will either!
I figure those holes are being closed up by the social media companies out of survival, the government is gonna have a real close look at them one day, when you have a government that is...

This fight is getting interesting and nasty, I can't see how Jeff Sessions is not cooperating with Mueller, it must be a show for the cable news networks and designed to hornswoggle Trump. Firing McCabe was part of a plan and I figure McCabe is part of it, everybody knew this was gonna happen, I find it hard to believe they weren't there waiting with a wire on Jeff.

Mueller is investigating russian conspiracy in the 2016 election, Jeff Sessions was part of Trump's campaign and lied multiple times under oath about contacts with russians. Mueller is NOT going to give him a mulligan, but is gonna squeeze his nuts and use him as a sandbag to protect the FBI, himself and Rosenstein. These people aren't fucking around, just not showing their cards until they are ready.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4092721


glad as phuck?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> To be removed from office, Trump would need to be impeached in by simple majority vote in the house, then tried and voted to be removed from office by a 2/3 majority in the Senate. This is not impossible but would require evidence as damning as the Nixon tapes where he was recorded ordering obstruction of justice. I'd say the best and even then unlikely scenario is that Democrats win the house, Mueller's investigation reveals impeachable offense, house votes for impeachment and Senate votes for removal but fails to achieve a 2/3 majority.
> 
> Trump would obstruct every bill that would come from a Democratically controlled congress and the country would be in a crisis of poor governance while Trump rules by regulatory actions alone. This is all very damaging to the US Democracy. I can only hope that the next presidency works with congress better.


What American democracy?

That died decades ago.

The fact that the Chump is in office at all is proof enough of that.

Neither party has any loyalty left to the average American; instead, we're seen as convenient marks at election time, to be otherwise ignored in the race to the moral and ethical bottom that describes the endless grab for cash for campaign finance and personal enrichment.

The response to what Represent.us has done in South Dakota- that is, the treatment of their duly passed citizen's initiative- is shameful proof that We the People are treated with contempt by our political class.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 18, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> What American democracy?
> 
> That died decades ago.
> 
> ...


You seem a bit histrionky today.

Your idea of democracy is everybody votes like you. 

So, that healthcare bill that Sanders wrote last summer. In a "real democracy", that unfinished and unfunded bill would have just sailed through congress, amirite?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

*Bernstein: Trump determined to shut Mueller down*




CNN's Carl Bernstein says that people close to President Trump are saying that he is determined to shut down Robert Mueller's investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

*Trey Gowdy to Dowd: Act like Trump is innocent*




Outgoing Rep. Trey Gowdy bristled at President Donald Trump's attorney John Dowd's calling for the Justice Department to end Special Counsel Robert Mueller's probe.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The GOP has been sending messages like this to Trump all weekend on cable news, looks like Donald might impulsively act soon, perhaps this week. It's not like Donald hasn't fucked up like this before.

Maybe that's why the GOP never passed any laws protecting Mueller, they were gonna wait for Trump to fire Mueller and fuck himself in the process with a massacre at the DOJ, the temptation is too much for Donald to resist! He's been warned, not protected from himself, interesting, Donald ain't too good at listening... Sounds like something Mitch McConnell would do, Mitch is a clever cocksucker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe it will soon be time for Obama and Hillary to pile on Donald with stinging rebukes and public criticism that is designed to drive him nuts. This will act as a distraction and use up Donald's limited attentional resources, give him less time to focus on Mueller or the russia investigation. Maybe Obama should call him "white trash" and a loser, do a direct Trump style humiliating comparison between them and their presidencies, call him the worst president ever etc. Ya wanna get Donald all wound up and distracted, maybe Obama could take over celebrity apprentice and show the public how a real leader behaves. Hillary can get a rise outta Donald, but Obama, well, let's just say he's something special to Donald, the man he wished he could be, the real thing, not a phony. Donald could never make it to manhood even if he lived to be a thousand.

After all the shit both of them put up with, I think it would be a splendid idea for public service and to have a little fun too. After all, they are only human and nobody can make me believe that they wouldn't enjoy sticking it to Donald, I do (God help me!)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe it will soon be time for Obama and Hillary to pile on Donald with stinging rebukes and public criticism that is designed to drive him nuts. This will act as a distraction and use up Donald's limited attentional resources, give him less time to focus on Mueller or the russia investigation. Maybe Obama should call him "white trash" and a loser, do a direct Trump style humiliating comparison between them and their presidencies, call him the worst president ever etc. Ya wanna get Donald all wound up and distracted, maybe Obama could take over celebrity apprentice and show the public how a real leader behaves. Hillary can get a rise outta Donald, but Obama, well, let's just say he's something special to Donald, the man he wished he could be, the real thing, not a phony. Donald could never make it to manhood even if he lived to be a thousand.


stormy is bringing him down for America.

We will see where Evangelical fuckheads stand after that truth comes out !!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> The crazed right said that about Obama for 8 years.


obama was never under federal criminal investigation by a special prosecutor though.

also wasn't paying off prostitutes not to post his ick pics or "paternity information" from any forced abortions


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> stormy is bringing him down for America.
> 
> We will see where Evangelical fuckheads stand after that truth comes out !!!!!


Jesus Christ! Ya know where they stand, with the Devil of course, I'm an atheist heathen, but I'm more of a christian than evangelicals, they are not christians, but pseudo christians (false christians). Fur fuck sakes most figure Jesus spoke english looked like Kenny Loggins and would own an AR15, Hell most wouldn't even let him into the country! Heal the sick for FREE, fucking middle eastern commie!

I understand you folks call em evangelicals, though up here in Canada we just call em morons...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

*Trump escalates attacks on Robert Mueller*




President Donald Trump has escalated his attacks on Special Counsel Robert Mueller in the wake of the firing of FBI Director Andrew McCabe. CNN's Brian Stelter leads a panel discussion on the ramifications of the president taking on Mueller.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump is sweating bigly! Here we go, I figure this is the week it's gonna come to a head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2018)

*Jeff Flake hopes GOP colleagues will defend Mueller*




Sen. Jeff Flake (R-AZ) says the firing of former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe was a horrible day for democracy in a wide-ranging interview with CNN's Jake Tapper.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jeff Flake looks concerned, if I'm reading this right, expect some fireworks this week.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 18, 2018)

The concept of good triumphing over evil is independent of political considerations

The wicked should receive appropriate punishment

Which ideally I should administer personally


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

Watching Morning Joe this AM, the doings of Donald are of course the topic of discussion, what a clown show this administration is, entertaining, but fucking dangerous. Kinda like playing Russian Roulette with 3 rounds in the revolver, it gets yer attention, but it ain't much fun if ya got a brain and wanna keep it. You guys in the states sure know how to fine tune a national IQ test, how many who figure Donald is still doing a bang up job correlates with the number of certified morons there are in any society. Congratulations America you've just found out how to concentrate all your morons into the GOP, now what? Camps and a final solution for the stupid? What is the purpose of this exercise in moron management? THE DONALD KNOWS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watching Morning Joe this AM, the doings of Donald are of course the topic of discussion, what a clown show this administration is, entertaining, but fucking dangerous. Kinda like playing Russian Roulette with 3 rounds in the revolver, it gets yer attention, but it ain't much fun if ya got a brain and wanna keep it. You guys in the states sure know how to fine tune a national IQ test, how many who figure Donald is still doing a bang up job correlates with the number of certified morons there are in any society. Congratulations America you've just found out how to concentrate all your morons into the GOP, now what? Camps and a final solution for the stupid? What is the purpose of this exercise in moron management? THE DONALD KNOWS!



When he is removed from office, the million moron march (with arms) will concentrate all the mindless in one place. Easy pickins...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

*Professor sues data company tied to Trump campaign*




A New York professor filed a legal claim against a data company that worked for President Donald Trump's campaign in a British court Friday in a case that could shed light on how millions of American voters were targeted online in the run-up to the 2016 election.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is interesting and will help to provide some insight into Cambridge Anal through the EU courts and regulators about privacy breaches of Americans for the benefit of Trump. Who knows, even the Mercers could go to jail before this is done, now that would be something!

The russians working with Trump, these clowns and the facebook/voting data on a third of the electorate could have swayed the election! Let's see what we appear to have: Tens of millions of dollars funneled through the NRA for the GOP and Trump, large scale detailed voter manipulation in collusion with the russians. The russians were hacking/stealing and releasing democratic emails on the command of the Trump campaign through wikileaks. They were also generating fake news stories in a bullshit factory in St Petersburg russia, to feed to American idiots on facebook that they identified from the CA/facebook data breach. Of course we haven't mentioned anything about Trump and treason here either! There's lots more to this story, books worth in fact and it will provide many books, papers and phd dissertations! Movies, novels and TV shows too!

That's just a small part of the snake pit ya got yerself into America, I'd say it's time to clean house! Toss out the trash and git yerself some class!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> When he is removed from office, the million moron march (with arms) will concentrate all the mindless in one place. Easy pickins...


Napalm and cluster munitions are the weapons of choice for such assemblages! Turn em into hamburger and fry em at the same time. Look on the bright side, it would improve the gene pool. 

Forget the tear gas and warning, straight to napalm and the roar of a jet engine would be the only notice! Do it russian style, Vlad would be proud! Perhaps it might be best to concentrate them into camps, hey if it worked for Japanese Americans, why not hicks... Of course remedial education and deprograming would be part of the "program" along with electroshock therapy (applied to the nuts), waterboarding...

"Work makes ya free", now clean out that oven Trumper!

But then again I'm Canadian and don't indulge in such fantasies, it wouldn't be polite...

Fuck, George Soros should pay me for this shit, in Gringo dollars too! I'm not a card carrying LIBERAL, cause I didn't pay $10 ($7.50US) to join the party and get one, but I did vote for one. So I guess that makes me a liberal and a sworn enemy of God and MERICA!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Napalm and cluster munitions are the weapons of choice for such assemblages! Turn em into hamburger and fry em at the same time. Look on the bright side, it would improve the gene pool.
> 
> Forget the tear gas and warning, straight to napalm and the roar of a jet engine would be the only notice! Do it russian style, Vlad would be proud! Perhaps it might be best to concentrate them into camps, hey if it worked for Japanese Americans, why not hicks... Of course remedial education and deprograming would be part of the "program" along with electroshock therapy (applied to the nuts), waterboarding...
> 
> ...


Lol !!!!

Ok internment camps it is.


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> What American democracy?
> 
> That died decades ago.
> 
> ...


gerrymandering, is about all I can say about the Proof of our Democracy is gone.

Over 3 million votes from REAL AMERICANS Did not Count. How in the heck is that Right ?

The Problem needs to be Addressed," Period ". Until we get rid of this Stupid Electoral Voting . we will have POTUS's like we have now, and Presidents that don't pass the voter test.

I believe Americans are Smart enough to elect a, well halfway decent Person and would have without this Gerrymandering Crap.

The Fact that Trump is in office is Proof that Gerrymandering works forsure.....

Have a good day.....


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2018)

Bear420 said:


> gerrymandering, is about all I can say about the Proof of our Democracy is gone.
> 
> Over 3 million votes from REAL AMERICANS Did not Count. How in the heck is that Right ?
> 
> ...


Well, gerrymandering IS bad, but your example isn't gerrymandering. I'm assuming you are talking about clintons 3M vote lead in the 2016 election. The reason those votes didn't count isn't gerrymandering, it's because of the system of the Electoral College, which is enshrined in the constitution.

It's a throwback to the days when the founders didn't believe that people were smart enough, often lacking any education or source of news and analysis to make an educated decision. They put the electoral congress in place as a way to stop the masses from making a bad decision.

Of course, it serves a much different role today, but it still thwarts the popular vote. Not much you can do about it except get a constitutional amendment or constitutional convention (CC's are scary as hell - representatives can rewrite any clause in the constitution - without recourse to the public - it does require ratification by 3/4's of state legislatures, but not by the public directly).


----------



## greg nr (Mar 19, 2018)

*‘He could get away with it’: CNN panel outlines how Trump can fire Mueller — and face no consequences*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *‘He could get away with it’: CNN panel outlines how Trump can fire Mueller — and face no consequences*


It has always been and will be up to Mitch and Paul and I figure they need Mueller to keep Trump in check and to dispose of him, it's just that they don't have control over the timing. Trump as president going into the midterms will be a disaster of epic proportions for the GOP and might even put the senate into play. They are hoping Mueller makes a move before the end of the month and might be trying to prod him into something, the earlier the better from a GOP leadership perspective. They will need time for the butt hurt base to get over it and better pray that Mueller locks the fucker up when he's tossed out of office.

I don't figure the republicans can brazen their way through to the midterms with Trump in office and shoes dropping all over the place. We will soon see, cause I figure Trump is gonna do a boneheaded impulsive move this week. If he don't kill Mueller with the first shot, he's done, so he'd better do a double header with both Rosenstein and Mueller and the only way to do that is by replacing Jeff Sessions with Pruitt. He'd better be real quick and stay real quiet until he pulls it off, cause I'm sure Mueller has got his thumbs on the hammers and the triggers wired back! The only one who is gonna be surprised is Trump, when his head is blown off. Bob will suicide bomb the fucker and like Comey, take the prick with em when he goes, legally speaking of course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

Bear420 said:


> gerrymandering, is about all I can say about the Proof of our Democracy is gone.
> 
> Over 3 million votes from REAL AMERICANS Did not Count. How in the heck is that Right ?
> 
> ...


If the electoral college functioned as originally intended, they would have caught Trump as unfit, instead it became a rubber stamp for state electoral majorities. Maybe future electoral colleges can be made up of shrinks from every state in the union and election winners, if they are certified to have all their marbles, they get the brass ring...

The GOP gerrymandered to the point where they fucked themselves with idiots like the "freedom caucus", it should really be called the extremist gerrymandered caucus. These morons made governing with a majority impossible and are proof that gerrymandering doesn't work the way they figure it will. If ya gotta cheat to win, yer a loser, just look at Trump for proof of that!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

The Plum Line
Opinion
*This new report on Trump’s state of mind should alarm you*
By Greg Sargent March 19 at 9:09 AM
THE MORNING PLUM:

We cannot know for sure why President Trump unleashed a volley of attacks over the weekend on special counsel Robert S. Mueller III. Perhaps he is edging toward an effort to remove him. Or perhaps he is not — the White House last night insisted he isn’t — and is instead merely trying to tar the Mueller probe in the minds of his voters, in preparation for dismissing any Mueller findings of serious misconduct as illegitimate.

But here’s what we do know: Most Republicans failed to seize this occasion to send a clear signal that any effort to remove Mueller will be met with serious consequences.

A new report on Trump’s state of mind from the New York Times underscores why this should worry us a great deal. Relying on numerous people close to Trump, it says he decided to attack Mueller over the advice of his advisers because he “ultimately trusts only his own instincts,” with the result that Trump is “newly emboldened” to “ignore the cautions of those around him.”
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

*Newly Emboldened, Trump Says What He Really Feels*
By MAGGIE HABERMAN MARCH 18, 2018

For months, President Trump’s legal advisers implored him to avoid so much as mentioning the name of Robert S. Mueller III, the special counsel, in his tweets, and to do nothing to provoke him or suggest his investigation is not proper.

Ignoring that advice over the weekend was the decision of a president who ultimately trusts only his own instincts, and now believes he has settled into the job enough to rely on them rather than the people who advise him.

A dozen people close to Mr. Trump or the White House, including current and former aides and longtime friends, described him as newly emboldened to say what he really feels and to ignore the cautions of those around him.

That self-confidence has led to a series of surprising comments and actions that have pushed the Trump presidency in an ever more tumultuous direction.

Long wary about publicly expressing his belief in the death penalty for drug dealers, he proposed it at a rally in Pennsylvania. “Probably you will have some people that say that’s not nice,” he said.
*More...*


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Newly Emboldened, Trump Says What He Really Feels*
> By MAGGIE HABERMAN MARCH 18, 2018
> 
> For months, President Trump’s legal advisers implored him to avoid so much as mentioning the name of Robert S. Mueller III, the special counsel, in his tweets, and to do nothing to provoke him or suggest his investigation is not proper.
> ...


_https://www.npr.org/2018/03/19/594839339/politics-in-the-news
Noel King talks to Jonah Goldberg, senior editor of National Review, about President Trump breaking his silence over the weekend about special counsel Robert Mueller's Russia influence probe.


Well, I mean, first of all - as we've seen - you know, a lot of Cabinet secretaries are being voted off the island these days, and more may be coming in in the days ahead. There's been reporting that suggests that it's because he no longer feels he needs these people as sort of training wheels or crutches to do the job and that he feels - again, relying on Haberman and a few others - that the mistakes that he's made so far have not been because he relied on his instincts but because he was talked out of relying on his instincts. And so this could be just the sort of Trump-unplugged era that we're entering into._

Trump-unplugged and relying on his instincts. Oh yeah, that's going to go over great in a world he hardly knows anything about.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2018)

Fuck trump. And if that angers you, then fuck you, too


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Fuck trump. And if that angers you, then fuck you, too


x100000000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *‘He could get away with it’: CNN panel outlines how Trump can fire Mueller — and face no consequences*


*Tyler: Trump Will 'Fire Mueller Before He Can Get To Any Tangential Issues'*




President Donald Trump calls out the special counsel by name and Trump's attorney calls for an end to Bob Mueller's investigation. Stephanie Ruhle explains what happened.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe he will fire Mueller, but I don't think Mueller is done with Trump and will hammer him before he goes with a grand jury subpoena at least. There is a sense of destiny here with Trump and Mueller that I feel will play out with Trump in jail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Fuck trump. And if that angers you, then fuck you, too


I'm betting Mueller will fuck Trump, even if he is appointed by congress after Trump fires him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

What next, let's look at some possible future headlines?
MUELLER FIRED and ORDERED JAILED ALONG WITH COMEY!
TRUMP SUSPENDS CONSTITUTION!
TRUMP DECLARES HIMSELF PRESIDENT FOR LIFE!
TRUMP SAYS, " WHO NEEDS MIDTERMS"!
TRUMP ABOLISHES THE OFFICE OF PRESIDENT AND DECLARES HIMSELF FUHRER FOR LIFE!
TRUMP TORN TO PIECES WHEN ANGRY MOB STORMS WHITE HOUSE, SECRET SERVICE DESERT THE PRESIDENT

Ya can't make this shit up, though I'm trying! Why not, if the russians can fuck ya silly why can't Canadians get a grip on yer arse too!

Fuck facebook, we're going where the real action is RIU! We're gonna git ya one pothead at a time... Ya see I figure America has more Dopers than Trumpers so we can make a 5th column real quick and get California on side...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)

*This about sums things up...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4108524


fucking great, just sent to my family.... fucking hypocrites...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

Somedays I think America is fucked as I see the disgusting spectacle unfold before me in the media. How much of the population is incapable of apprehending the danger of Donald Trump and treason is beyond me, there's stupid and there's blind, but I guess there's deaf too. These are the dying convulsions of the "white tribe", mass insanity, let's hope it doesn't take America with it. Putin is running America for his own benefit and Trump betrayed the country and is prepared to destroy it to stay out of jail.

But ya know, there are more good people than bad, it might take some time, but the good will triumph. Things appear to be taking a dangerous and confusing turn, the republicans are sending mixed messages to Trump about firing Mueller. They might be trying to suck him into firing Sessions or Rosenstein at the justice department then pounce on him, or roll over and the constitution dies on the spot.

Like I said, we are coming to a high point in the legal landscape soon, where we will be able to look out over into the future. If Trump fires Mueller or dicks around with the DOJ leadership to kill the Mueller probe and the congress sits on it's hands, then you'll wait until the midterms to see justice. Trump will fire Sessions, Rosenstein and Mueller, the question is, will congress do anything about it?

Mueller might pull off a surprise move before then though, he's not helpless, he's got plenty of people to indict before he's fired and probably already has secretly. I have a feeling about Mueller, even if Trump fires him, I think he will be back working for someone else. There's an element of destiny at work here I believe.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 20, 2018)

What is sad is the % of the population that still love this pitiful human


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

*Mueller pens Trump in as he slips restraints elsewhere*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/20/politics/donald-trump-robert-mueller-lawyer/index.html

(*CNN)Robert Mueller has Donald Trump in a box.*
So while the President's weekend attacks on the special counsel and his hiring of an aggressive ready-for-primetime lawyer Monday signaled a combative new phase in his defense, Trump was also taking some of the few practical steps at his command that do not risk grave political and legal consequences.

The flamboyant former US Attorney Joseph diGenova, who shares Trump's conspiratorial mindset, will certainly make his new boss feel better when he pops up on television, but he's unlikely to shift the fundamentals of the President's predicament.
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

*Let The Robert Mueller Tweets Begin!*




There's no one Trump won't attempt to disparage on Twitter: Robert Mueller... Andrew McCabe... Cher...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

*Stephen Analyticizes Cambridge Analytica*




Data firm Cambridge Analytica exploited Facebook to gather information of millions of potential voters. Oh, and prostitutes!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, Steve Bannon ran Cambridge Analytica, the Mercers own it and they worked with Trump during the election. The data they used ended up being given to a russian "academic"... Here's a few folks who might end up in jail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

In case ya wanna know more here is a video, provided you have the patience to listen to "round about Rachel".

*Cambridge Analytica Scandal Rocks Already Rattled President Trump World | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




As Donald Trump's lawyers are desperately trying to protect him from a Robert Mueller interview and the top level firings keep piling up, Rachel Maddow looks at a whole new arena of scandal for the Trump team.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is explosive and right up Mueller's road to Trump. It also involves the UK (Brexit) and is outside Trump's control. Mueller is gonna wanna talk to the Wiley guy with the red hair, bet he can provide a lot of additional leads, he's got paper and electronic records too.

Like I said, over a thousand assholes will go to jail before it's done, I hope the Mercers and Steve Bannon are among them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

There is an old Chinese curse, "May you live in interesting times". Well, are you living in interesting times? Like it?
Think yer grand daddy liked WWII? Suck it in and soak it up, cause yer gonna need to remember what was done to ya. Fight like HELL, because it's the only country you got and ya should resent someone else fucking with it, if ya wanna keep calling yerself free. You are NOT free if Putin has ya by the nuts with one hand, while he's got a knife at yer throat with the other!

The faces and circumstances are different, the soul destroying evil is always the same though. Betrayal always hurts, if it didn't we wouldn't be human.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

i won't be happy until, we as a country, execute cheeto jesus for treason.

pay per view to help pay of the debt !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i won't be happy until, we as a country, execute cheeto jesus for treason.
> 
> pay per view to help pay of the debt !!!!!


I'm pretty sure Bob Mueller, the FBI and all the former intelligence chiefs I've seen on TV feel the same way! Yer only hope is if he suspends the constitution, don't bring it back into effect until ya do some "cruel and unusual punishment". Then you could turn his slow motion execution into a reality TV show rivaling ancient Rome for cruelty! Mitch and Paul could join him as well, before ya hit the constitutional "reset" button. Fuck, ya could even have some fun with Trumper born yesterday "christians" and some lions in a stadium somewhere!

But then it's your fantasy, not mine, I'm Canadian and far too nice for that kind of stuff...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm pretty sure Bob Mueller, the FBI and all the former intelligence chiefs I've seen on TV feel the same way! Yer only hope is if he suspends the constitution, don't bring it back into effect until ya do some "cruel and unusual punishment". Then you could turn his slow motion execution into a reality TV show rivaling ancient Rome for cruelty! Mitch and Paul could join him as well, before ya hit the constitutional "reset" button. Fuck, ya could even have some fun with Trumper born yesterday "christians" and some lions in a stadium somewhere!
> 
> But then it's your fantasy, not mine, I'm Canadian and far too nice for that kind of stuff...


This quote from the article you posted earlier entitled:
*Mueller pens Trump in as he slips restraints elsewhere*

_"Let's posit for a moment that there is something there ... in which case it is not the stupidest thing in the world to attack Mueller," David Priess, a former senior CIA officer and national security and intelligence author, told CNN's Brooke Baldwin on Monday.

"There may be something much worse out there, in which case this is not a stupid strategy at all. This would be protecting against the worst case scenario," Priess said._

We all do believe that Trump is hiding "something there". It's not at all unreasonable to expect Trump to fire Mueller before very much more time goes by.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

at this point i want him to fire mueller so we can separate patriotic republicans from the others(who would then be enemies of state imo...)

it's about time some politicians start paying for their loyalty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This quote from the article you posted earlier entitled:
> *Mueller pens Trump in as he slips restraints elsewhere*
> 
> _"Let's posit for a moment that there is something there ... in which case it is not the stupidest thing in the world to attack Mueller," David Priess, a former senior CIA officer and national security and intelligence author, told CNN's Brooke Baldwin on Monday.
> ...


I'm pretty sure Mueller knows about anything worse than what the public does and what we know is shocking! We don't see the underlying drama playing out here, only the surface of things. There promises to be lots of revelations soon though and we are reaching a tipping point, we will soon see which way the wind is gonna blow. I worry what Trump will do when he realises he's fucked and has got not way out, I hope he jumps on airforce one for moscow and leaves the GOP holding the bag!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 20, 2018)

LOL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

If they end up turning Mueller lose on Trump he's gonna come at him like a pack of hungry wolves, from all directions! First he's gonna knock him to the ground (impeach) then a pack of prosecutors are gonna tear him to pieces in court. Trump his kids and Jared had better jump on airforce one and head for moscow. Someone might wanna put that idea in his head, ya don't wanna corner a vicious animal, give em a bolt hole. Pence, the GOP, Mitch and Paul would be left with shit on their faces holding a big bag of stinking shit, right in the middle of the midterm campaign! The humiliation and decimation of the GOP would be complete, Donald, being Donald, fucking up whatever he has control over. Maybe as the heat is dialed up bigly, morning joe or fox and friends could run a segment on him heading to russian to get away etc...

Yep, Donald in Moscow thumbing his nose at America, and President Pence trying to get the plane back from Putin. The only people who wouldn't be moved is Trump's base, even if Donald moved to Moscow as the first fugitive. I would look forward to the TV interviews with the Trump base to see how they would square that particular circle!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> at this point i want him to fire mueller so we can separate patriotic republicans from the others(who would then be enemies of state imo...)
> 
> it's about time some politicians start paying for their loyalty.


Ya really like that concentration camp idea don't ya? Cambridge Anal should be yer first stop, they got profiles on a third of the electorate, so do the russians too, just write the query and the computer will spit out a ton of Trumpers! Publish it online, out the fuckers, they won't be so proud next year after this shit hits the courts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

Stormy Daniels gets the Presidential freedom medal in 2020! Maybe the democrats should run her for congress in some deep red district, she lives in Texas. Too bad they couldn't run her against Ted Cruz for senate, she would be a more honest cocsucker than Ted Cruz! Stormy does Donald and gets a medal for it!

Whoever wins the democratic nomination for president will have an easy election in 2020 as the blue wave continues to wash over America. By 2020 what Trump and the GOP did will be fully known and it won't be nice either. Lots of assholes will be sent up the river and congressional commissions will be formed to investigate all aspects of this debacle. Movies and TV mini series will be coming out around then too, maybe Danny Devito could play Trump with a wig.

After D day, my next thread will concern how many years Donald will get in the slammer and maybe a running count of assholes going to jail over this and related business, see if I can get close to a thousand, though I'll count those who cut squeal deals to stay outta jail, guys like Jeff Sessions will count too.


----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2018)

Trumpstool is desperate and afraid. Using the OJ Simpson offensive strategy of attacking the police to distract from the real crime(s). That's what's left for his weak defense. For someone who lies constantly, I'd expect him to be better at it. I'd also expect a level of sophistication in this scheme but he and his pals are utter amateurs. They act like the Keystone Kops, no offense to the Kops.

I'm fighting my natural skepticism in the hope that we will see justice. It's too serious. The bullets aren't flying yet but Civil War II has begun. We'll never be united but we might remain a union.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2018)

topcat said:


> Trumpstool is desperate and afraid. Using the OJ Simpson offensive strategy of attacking the police to distract from the real crime(s). That's what's left for his weak defense. For someone who lies constantly, I'd expect him to be better at it. I'd also expect a level of sophistication in this scheme but he and his pals are utter amateurs. They act like the Keystone Kops, no offense to the Kops.
> 
> I'm fighting my natural skepticism in the hope that we will see justice. It's too serious. The bullets aren't flying yet but Civil War II has begun. We'll never be united but we might remain a union.


Donald ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer and nobody with a brain and scruples will go near him, the GOP is a good fit. I figure Trump is done by the end of the month or well on the way to being impeached. Once mueller removes his tiny hands from the levers of power the real fun can begin and there will be sports in the courts with justice being done, or at least Donald!

I don't think too many are gonna wanna die for Donald on the streets of America. Mueller will do Donald if the GOP let him and if he's fired, he might end up in front of a congressional committee and make the case there and then.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

topcat said:


> Trumpstool is desperate and afraid. Using the OJ Simpson offensive strategy of attacking the police to distract from the real crime(s). That's what's left for his weak defense. For someone who lies constantly, I'd expect him to be better at it. I'd also expect a level of sophistication in this scheme but he and his pals are utter amateurs. They act like the Keystone Kops, no offense to the Kops.
> 
> I'm fighting my natural skepticism in the hope that we will see justice. It's too serious. The bullets aren't flying yet but Civil War II has begun. We'll never be united but we might remain a union.



well said, i will NEVER accept the beliefs of my retarded conservative brethren. no disrespect meant to retards. conservatives take dumbassedness to a new level. they're fucked in the head and i will play bullet games with those fucktards before i ever accepting their form of government and control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> well said, i will NEVER accept the beliefs of my retarded conservative brethren. no disrespect meant to retards. conservatives take dumbassedness to a new level. they're fucked in the head and i will play bullet games with those fucktards before i ever accepting their form of government and control.


You ain't gonna be too popular among yer conservative relatives in the coming months, cause every time they see ya they are gonna be reminded that they were suckers and hornswoggled by a con man. Don't forget to rub their noses in the fact that they backed a traitor, tell em they should be hanging their heads in shame and owe America an apology for being so fucking stupid... HAVE FUN BUT WEAR YER BODY ARMOUR!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You ain't gonna be too popular among yer conservative relatives in the coming months, cause every time they see ya they are gonna be reminded that they were suckers and hornswoggled by a con man. Don't forget to rub their noses in the fact that they backed a traitor, tell em they should be hanging their heads in shame and owe America an apology for being so fucking stupid... HAVE FUN BUT WEAR YER BODY ARMOUR!


it might be a good time to get fitted for body armour, huh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it might be a good time to get fitted for body armour, huh?


Depends on how well armed they are, how pissed, how stupid and how much ya razed em! 

We will know what's gonna happen to Trump soon, I figure he'll fuck up. He's spooked bigly and no decent lawyer will touch him cause he won't listen and he won't pay, also because he's guilty as Hell.

I see he called Putin and congratulated him on his election "win", he forgot to mention the attack in the UK and also forgot to mention the call to Putin, russia released the info. This Cambridge Anal stuff is big, explosive, Mueller must be all over it and the russians are involved too, I'm sure Trump is thrilled by the news


----------



## Rrog (Mar 21, 2018)

Trump loves Borscht


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Trump loves Borscht


He'd better get used to borscht cause he might be eating it if he wants to stay out of jail, I figure he's eager to meet with Putin so he can get his ass to moscow and ask for political asylum. He can whip up the base as a 5th column from there and say he escaped a coup attempt by the corrupt deep state and other such blather. A run for moscow on air force one is a possibility when they are about to impeach, I figure nobody should stop him either.

That would be entertaining and the best possible outcome for America, it would be a catastrophe for the republicans. I don't think Trump's hard core base are very good at dealing with the kinda razing they are gonna get if that were to happen, I would expect a few shootings.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 21, 2018)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/judge-denies-trump-bid-sexual-accuser-summer-zervos/story?id=53884429

No one is above the law


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

Rrog said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/judge-denies-trump-bid-sexual-accuser-summer-zervos/story?id=53884429
> 
> No one is above the law



Trump is about to sodomozed by a playmate, a porn star and an apprentice contestant 

This shit is gonna be GREATNESS !!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Trump is about to sodomozed by a playmate, a porn star and an apprentice contestant
> 
> This shit is gonna be GREATNESS !!!!!!


But, he's a good christian man! The preacher done told me so...

Cheeto Jesus walks on water.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

*Mark Zuckerberg Is Silent Amid Facebook's Privacy Scandal*












Faced with the prospect of users deleting their Facebook apps over the Cambridge Analytica scandal, co-founder Mark Zuckerberg issued a powerful statement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

*I gotta repost this, cause it's so funny because it's so true!
The GOP Shithole!*


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, I'm slack-jawed again. It doesn't happen easily these days, but this one got me.

Apparently Kelley and the precious are _*FURIOUS*_ that someone leaked the warnings to trump from the PDB and what trump said on his call to putin. That's nice, upset at the leak, but not the fact. But that isn't the shocker.

The PDB is the single most sensitive document that is provided on a daily basis to the potus. It requires a clearance higher than TS/sci because of all the different sources and methods discussed (well, except for family and his Ukrainian masseuse). The number of people who see it is very small. Even those that contribute to it don't usually see the whole document.

Then if you look at the apparent fact that the leaker also needed to be listening in on the call, or briefed on it, the number shrinks again.

That limits it to trumps personal staff (kelly, mcgann, etc) and select NSC senior staffers.

So whoever leaked this, apparently to embarrass the precious, had to have finally snapped. This was likely a career analyst, not some appointed hack. And they had to have reached a breaking point to do this, essentially tossing a career that likely spanned multiple potus regimes.

Maybe Mcmaster himself? Or at least one of his senior staffers.

I wonder if Putin is tired of winning yet. It must be quite a burden on him. 

And the band of ryan and mcconnel plays on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

*Trump furious over leak about Putin warning*




President Donald Trump was infuriated after it quickly leaked that he had been directly instructed by his national security advisers in briefing materials not to congratulate Russian President Vladimir Putin on his recent election victory during their call, a source familiar with the President's thinking said.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The wheels are coming off and he's about to drive over the cliff. 

It's pretty obvious Trumps got his head shoved so far up Putin's ass he can taste his lunch, borscht today Donald! Dunno if it's because of money, crime, or sex, but Vlad owns the fucker and ain't afraid to show it either. Trump wants a summit and I figure he's gonna ask Vlad for asylum from a coup by the deep state! At least I hope he does, it would be true to form, fucking over everyone who put their trust in him. Yep, Donald will be taking control of the GOP 5th column of Trumpers from moscow, from manchurian candidate to Tokyo Rose in one air force one flight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, I'm slack-jawed again. It doesn't happen easily these days, but this one got me.
> 
> Apparently Kelley and the precious are _*FURIOUS*_ that someone leaked the warnings to trump from the PDB and what trump said on his call to putin. That's nice, upset at the leak, but not the fact. But that isn't the shocker.
> 
> ...


Someone both covering their ass and acting out of concern for their country and willing to put it before themselves, the opposite of Trump. Sounds like someone with a military or intelligence background, if yer willing to die for your country, why not go to jail? Country first can become an automatic thing with some folks, though you won't find any in the GOP or among the friends Trump appoints..


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

This is gonna leave a mark (and likely ignite a tweet Fire)...... 

*Joe Biden compares Donald Trump to the 'fattest, ugliest SOB in the room'*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2018/03/21/joe-biden-donald-trump-miami-beat-hell-fattest-sob/445372002/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

*Cambridge Analytica whistleblower Christopher Wylie speaks out | Extended cut*




Cambridge Analytica reportedly mined tens of millions of Facebook profiles and that may have helped influence the U.S. election and the U.K. Brexit vote. Now Canadian whistleblower Christopher Wylie is speaking out about what he knows.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep this thoroughly modern, person, is Canadian and helped to get Trump elected, sorry about that. Bob Mueller is gonna wanna have a long talk with this boy...


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

*Special Counsel studies Trump campaign ties to Cambridge Analytics, sources say*

Source: *ABC News*

As questions have mounted about data firm Cambridge Analytica’s alleged misuse of Facebook data from up to 50 million user profiles, it has not only caught the eye of Congressional investigators but also the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the 2016 election.

Special Counsel Robert Mueller's team for the last several weeks has had a growing interest to better understand the relationship between the campaign, the Republican National Committee, and Cambridge Analytica, sources tell ABC News.

The company is also under investigation by British officials for its use of Facebook users’ data.

Sources tell ABC News several digital experts who worked in support of Trump’s bid in 2016 have met with Mueller's team for closed-door interviews. The staffers, most of whom were employed by the RNC, served as key members of the 2016 operation working closely with the campaign and the data firm, the sources said. The company worked closely with the Republican candidate’s political team.​
Read more: http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/special-counsel-studies-trump-campaign-ties-cambridge-analytics/story?id=53903252

What's interesting is that we already know the russians hacked voter registration databases in several swing states. These db's contain names, addresses, party affiliation, and voting history. Combined with the info mined from facebook, and it would help focus specific messages to specific people.

Possession of those records in and of themselves would be a felony.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

*Biden says he would 'beat the hell' out of Trump if in high school*

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/21/politics/joe-biden-donald-trump/index.html

i'll bet Biden could beat his fucking ass right now !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Special Counsel studies Trump campaign ties to Cambridge Analytics, sources say*
> 
> Source: *ABC News*
> 
> ...


*Lawyer: Sessions no longer under investigation for perjury*




In response to an ABC News report that dismissed FBI official Andrew McCabe oversaw an investigation in whether Attorney General Jeff Sessions lied to Congress about his contacts with a top Russian diplomat, Sessions' attorney confirmed that he is no longer under investigation for perjury related to statements made at his confirmation hearing.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sessions committed perjury we saw him do it on TV, no fucking way is Mueller gonna give him a mulligan on it unless he gets something for it in return. We ain't seeing the whole story here.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawyer: Sessions no longer under investigation for perjury*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree, its more republican dickheads playing games.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Lawyer: Sessions no longer under investigation for perjury*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the investigation may be over because he has a secret plea deal with muehler. Just saying both of those could be true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, the investigation may be over because he has a secret plea deal with muehler. Just saying both of those could be true.


After he broke his recusal 2 different ways to fast track fire McCabe before his pension for being, "less than forthright", with himself committing multiple counts of public perjury, Mueller has got Jeff Sessions by the nuts and is using him as a sandbag against Trump. No way, no how is Mueller gonna let perjury by a principal in the investigation slide, they got some kind of deal cut with Jeff. Probably Sessions didn't realise Trump was in bed with the russians , so he got him self clear early, might have even lied deliberately so he could recuse. Jeff is a former prosecutor and I've noticed that the other former GOP prosecutors or committee chairs have been running for the hills lately, almost all aren't running in 2018. That speaks volumes...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After he broke his recusal 2 different ways to fast track fire McCabe before is pension for being, "less than forthright", with himself committing multiple counts of public perjury, Mueller has got Jeff Sessions by the nuts and is using him as a sandbag against Trump. No way, no how is Mueller gonna let perjury by a principal in the investigation slide, they got some kind of deal cut with Jeff. Probably Sessions didn't realise Trump was in bed with the russians , so he got him self clear early, might have even lied deliberately so he could recuse. Jeff is a former prosecutor and I've notice that the other former GOP prosecutors or committee chairs have been running for the hills lately, almost all aren't running in 2018. That speaks volumes...



so Beauregard just sounds like a dumbass when he speaks.

i think he is more of prick than you give him credit for, but if mueller has his nuts, then he is gonna pussy out like everyone but manafort. of course manofort has to go to jail or he will shoot himself in the back of the head 4 times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> so Beauregard just sounds like a dumbass when he speaks.
> 
> i think he is more of prick than you give him credit for, but if mueller has his nuts, then he is gonna pussy out like everyone but manafort. of course manofort has to go to jail or he will shoot himself in the back of the head 4 times.


Beauregard has got his nuts in a vice, there's not two laws, one for him and another for everyone else. Mueller is getting something or Jeff is gonna spend his golden years as the sex slave of a large black man in an "arranged" jailhouse marriage. Perjury is a mandatory jail time crime, no way out of the slammer except to cooperate. Once Jeff realised how far Trump was in bed with the russians, I'll bet he turned real quick. I don't think a lot of people on Trump's team realised how far Trump's head was up Putin's ass.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Beauregard has got his nuts in a vice, there's not two laws, one for him and another for everyone else. Mueller is getting something or Jeff is gonna spend his golden years as the sex slave of a large black man in an "arranged" jailhouse marriage. Perjury is a mandatory jail time crime, no way out of the slammer except to cooperate. Once Jeff realised how far Trump was in bed with the russians, I'll bet he turned real quick. I don't think a lot of people on Trump's team realised how far Trump's head was up Putin's ass.


that's because they are partisan cunts that care about their fucked up views more than the country and freedom. if they keep this shit up we will have another civil war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that's because they are partisan cunts that care about their fucked up views more than the country and freedom. if they keep this shit up we will have another civil war.


If Trump is still POTUS yer gonna have an interesting long hot summer on the streets of America, peaceful protests in America's cities with the mayors and cops on side with the protesters. If yer carrying a sign supporting the FBI, it's gonna be hard for the cops and the courts to be against ya!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump is still POTUS yer gonna have an interesting long hot summer on the streets of America, peaceful protests in America's cities with the mayors and cops on side with the protesters. If yer carrying a sign supporting the FBI, it's gonna be hard for the cops and the courts to be against ya!


imagine that. the mental midgets from rural america have turned on law enforcement because orange treason says so. 

i asked my family in email the other day, how did rural white america become so fucking dumb? when did this happen? makes me wanna run back to the city !!!!!! i'm living behind enemy lines...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> imagine that. the mental midgets from rural america have turned on law enforcement because orange treason says so.
> 
> i asked my family in email the other day, how did rural white america become so fucking dumb? when did this happen? makes me wanna run back to the city !!!!!! i'm living behind enemy lines...


I live in a rural part of Canada and when folks have distance between them they don't figure they need as many rules and regulations as those who live in densely packed cities. White tribalism conflated with political tribalism is a big part of the issue, most people vote on emotion, not policy. Rural America is less diverse than the cities and AM hate radio is popular with well funded right wing networks.

I honestly think Trump might run for moscow and wants a meeting with Putin to ask for asylum from a "deep state coup". I figure they might even build him a big fucking golden Trump tower in moscow. If ya think about it for a minute, it's the only way for him to avoid jail other than death.


----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I live in a rural part of Canada and when folks have distance between them they don't figure they need as many rules and regulations as those who live in densely packed cities. White tribalism conflated with political tribalism is a big part of the issue, most people vote on emotion, not policy. Rural America is less diverse than the cities and AM hate radio is popular with well funded right wing networks.
> 
> I honestly think Trump might run for moscow and wants a meeting with Putin to ask for asylum from a "deep state coup". I figure they might even build him a big fucking golden Trump tower in moscow. If ya think about it for a minute, it's the only way for him to avoid jail other than death.



He wants a red carpet upon arrival, then a big parade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

topcat said:


> He wants a red carpet upon arrival, then a big parade.


I think they still have a parade on May day, maybe Donald will make it this year. Nothing should surprise anybody about this fiasco, ya can't make this shit up. I figure it would be the best solution for America, would resolve the issue instantly, discredit his base and destroy the GOP. You would also have the added benefit of dealing with all his supporters left holding the bag, there would be a few interesting family diners and red faces then! The words "sucker" and "dupe" will become popular as will that popular old phrase, "Goddamn fool"!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks like Donald's latest episode of Putin ass licking, isn't going over too well, things seem to be turning, even the GOP is adopting a different tone. They seem to have drawn a line in the sand about Mueller and are hoping Donald will fuckup, maybe Mueller is getting ready to pounce and they sense it. It's coming to a head soon, maybe this week or if Trump makes a move it will be on Friday, though Trump might have a real problem finding someone to fire Rosenstein or Mueller and finding someone to replace Sessions at this point is a future ticket to jail for whoever fires Mueller. What a fucking mess...

The run for moscow is looking like the only way to stay outta jail!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 22, 2018)

ok, it's on now...

trump tweeted at Joe Biden this morning.

_Crazy Joe Biden is trying to act like a tough guy. Actually, he is weak, both mentally and physically, and yet he threatens me, for the second time, with physical assault. He doesn’t know me, but he would go down fast and hard, crying all the way. Don’t threaten people Joe!_

i would pay to see that fight. i am guessing the obese orange dildo would get his ass beat to a bloody pulp. only thing that would keep crazy Uncle Joe from killing him would be his lack of stamina due to age. otherwise i am pretty sure biden would gladly accept some manslaughter charges. hold the fight in NY. no one would convict !!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 22, 2018)

trump is a disgusting piece of shit and so are his children


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> ok, it's on now...
> 
> trump tweeted at Joe Biden this morning.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there will be a video game. It's good that Joe is distracting him, like a picador in a bullfight weakens the animal and distracts him while Matador Mueller hides the sword under the red cape, TORO, TORO! They are just waiting for the bull to charge and the sword of justice to plunge.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump is a disgusting piece of shit and so are his children


The family had better hope they are with him if he gets impeached remotely in moscow after an embarrassingly long delay (support among the base would still be strong). If the GOP is gonna commit suicide, they might as well do a good job of it!

Putin is a spy before anything else, it's his training and profession, the russians are masters of "human intelligence" and blackmailing westerners. To have elected and have control of the POTUS is the highest achievement of the art of espionage, an academy award performance and one Vlad is proud of, and rightly so. The fact that he can crow about it is icing on the cake, granting Trump political asylum because he escaped a "coup by the deep state" would give him pleasure and fit in with his agenda.Yep a golden Trump tower in moscow is looking like a possibility, it would be a reminder to the GOP, kind of a monument to the stupidity of his supporters really. He would even have a studio in the building to broadcast bullshit to his 5th column back home in merica...


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump might have a real problem finding someone to fire Rosenstein or Mueller and finding someone to replace Sessions


Actually he wouldn't, and he wouldn't. 

All he needs to do is fire sessions and appoint pruit. 

Pruit would then be in charge of the investigation. He doesn't even need to "fire" muehler. He would just issue a new scope document and limit muehler to looking at a very narrow scope, one where they know there isn't anything to find. Then they will squash any new indictments and muzzle his ability to issue any meaningful findings.

Slow starvation works just as well as a bullet to thead. It just takes longer, And it isn't as obvious. If there is one thing this whole "boil the frog" episode has taught us, it's that we frogs learn to tolerate anything as lomg as it happens slowly enough.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

John Dowd, one of the precious's personal lawyers, abruptly retired today.

Comes after the hiring of a whacko aggressive lawyer touting conspiracy theories. Coincidence??

Maybe he had a visit from muehlers team?

Maybe because he didn't want to be around when trump fires sessions. That's my guess.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

Hmm, it seems fox news is of the opinion that the leaker in Don't-Conratulgate is... wait for it....












*WATCH: Fox host speculates Trump leaked dirt on his Putin call to show intel community ‘I’m the boss’*

*



*
*The leaker-In-chief!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Actually he wouldn't, and he wouldn't.
> 
> All he needs to do is fire sessions and appoint pruit.
> 
> ...


You are right of course, there is no shortage of assholes, but someone must have told Pruitt he would be risking jail at some future date. The problem is sessions, if he were to go quietly yer right he could pull it off, but he might kick and scream cause he got a deal cut with Mueller. Firing Rosenstein would be another trip wire for impeachment and he can't get at Mueller directly. 

If the GOP leadership were on side, yer 100% right, but if they are secretly not and have given Donald a red line (deliberately ambiguous), he will fire Sessions, Rosenstein and Mueller. I think that's the plan, have him go off the deep end and impeach him because of actions he precipitated. I don't think this is gonna go on too much longer either, Donald is gonna crack soon.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are right of course, there is no shortage of assholes, but someone must have told Pruitt he would be risking jail at some future date. The problem is sessions, if he were to go quietly yer right he could pull it off, but he might kick and scream cause he got a deal cut with Mueller. Firing Rosenstein would be another trip wire for impeachment and he can't get at Mueller directly.
> 
> If the GOP leadership were on side, yer 100% right, but if they are secretly not and have given Donald a red line (deliberately ambiguous), he will fire Sessions, Rosenstein and Mueller. I think that's the plan, have him go off the deep end and impeach him because of actions he precipitated. I don't think this is gonna go on too much longer either, Donald is gonna crack soon.


Not this congress. Not with over 80% of likely republican voters supporting trump. That number means if the base revolts against senators who would vote to convict, it won't happen. That number is important in the primaries. If the base gets mad at you, you won't be a candidate in the general unless you go third party, which almost never works. The only senator I can think of that surived that is murkowski, and hers was a unique situation.

Most GOP senators will not vote to convict unless they are retiring anyway. And not enough are. We need 18 today, and even if we pick up a couple of more I don't see how we get to even 15. The votes don't exist.

Firing or muzzleing muehler would excite the base, not turn them against trump.

The only hope is a solid, convincing set of indictments dealing with national security. But if those indictments never get to see the light of day, nothing, even state charges, will depose him.

Remember, impeachment only worked with nixon because conviction was a certainty. His popularity was in the low 20's, and the gop had no worries there would be blowback if they voted to impeach/convict. 

That is NOT the case today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Hmm, it seems fox news is of the opinion that the leaker in Don't-Conratulgate is... wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing the military types in the WH are disarmed cause I'm sure someone would have shot the fucker out of disgust. This moron wouldn't have made it out of basic training and has 0 leadership attributes, any military field manual or book on command would have checked this guy off as having no leadership ability at all. 

There would be no Trump without FOXnews and they are increasingly sounding like russian disinformation and bullshit, maybe Vlad has something on Rupert Murdoch as well.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a good thing the military types in the WH are disarmed cause I'm sure someone would have shot the fucker out of disgust. This moron wouldn't have made it out of basic training and has 0 leadership attributes, any military field manual or book on command would have checked this guy off as having no leadership ability at all.
> 
> There would be no Trump without FOXnews and they are increasingly sounding like russian disinformation and bullshit, maybe Vlad has something on Rupert Murdoch as well.


Murdoch ran fox news like his personal pleasure palace. It would be a shocker if dozens of governments didn't have dirt on him. Including illegal activities, not just anchor diddling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Not this congress. Not with over 80% of likely republican voters supporting trump. That number means if the base revolts against senators who would vote to convict, it won't happen. That number is important in the primaries. If the base gets mad at you, you won't be a candidate in the general unless you go third party, which almost never works. The only senator I can think of that surived that is murkowski, and hers was a unique situation.
> 
> Most GOP senators will not vote to convict unless they are retiring anyway. And not enough are. We need 18 today, and even if we pick up a couple of more I don't see how we get to even 15. The votes don't exist.
> 
> ...



After the midterms the GOP is gonna be decimated and the real investigations begin, do you really think the GOP senate (maybe) is gonna wanna go up against all the evidence that is gonna come out? They might wait to do Donald until after the primaries but I think he will force the issue very soon. After the midterms I doubt if Mitch and Paul are gonna be incharge of anything and the surviving members are gonna be hit over the head with a mountain of shit..


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After the midterms the GOP is gonna be decimated and the real investigations begin, do you really think the GOP senate (maybe) is gonna wanna go up against all the evidence that is gonna come out? They might wait to do Donald until after the primaries but I think he will force the issue very soon. After the midterms I doubt if Mitch and Paul are gonna be incharge of anything and the surviving members are gonna be hit over the head with a mountain of shit..


I think there will be a constant chorus of fake news and phony investigation, and the base won't believe a thing that comes out of a democratic house committee. I also think no matter how bad the house makes it look, the gop senators will never vote to convict.

Also, dems winning the house is a projection, not a reality. The russians, voting suppression, cambridge analitica (and the new spinoffs they are all joining), gerrymandering, the nra, the koch's, and all the dark money still exist. Thos don't all come into play in a special election. There is too much focus to get away with vote tampering or suppression, or the majority of the russian dirty tricks.

It is going to be an every vote counts effort. The result is far from certain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I think there will be a constant chorus of fake news and phony investigation, and the base won't believe a thing that comes out of a democratic house committee. I also think no matter how bad the house makes it look, the gop senators will never vote to convict.
> 
> Also, dems winning the house is a projection, not a reality. The russians, voting suppression, cambridge analitica (and the new spinoffs they are all joining), gerrymandering, the nra, the koch's, and all the dark money still exist. Thos don't all come into play in a special election. There is too much focus to get away with vote tampering or suppression, or the majority of the russian dirty tricks.
> 
> It is going to be an every vote counts effort. The result is far from certain.


I think the midterms are gonna be historic and decisive, more so if Trump is still POTUS. The voter turnout won't be just historic but phenomenal and that is not gonna be good for the GOP. Everything is on the line this time, from national security, a real and present danger, to medicare and social security. The republicans with Donald in charge are determined to destroy America and eliminate social programs all together. Ya might as well live in afghanistan as far as health, education and science are concerned and if ya loose yer job yer instantly fucked. Ya live in the richest country in human history and yer still managing to fuck yerselves, are you guys tired of winning yet down there yet? Come on, do the rest of us a favor and turf that cunt Trump fur fuck sakes! This is well past ridiculous.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the midterms are gonna be historic and decisive, more so if Trump is still POTUS. The voter turnout won't be just historic but phenomenal and that is not gonna be good for the GOP. Everything is on the line this time, from national security, a real and present danger, to medicare and social security. The republicans with Donald in charge are determined to destroy America and eliminate social programs all together. Ya might as well live in afghanistan as far as health, education and science are concerned and if ya loose yer job yer instantly fucked. Ya live in the richest country in human history and yer still managing to fuck yerselves, are you guys tired of winning yet down there yet? Come on, do the rest of us a favor and turf that cunt Trump fur fuck sakes! This is well past ridiculous.


Not at all. I am in the camp of every vote does count, and people who didn't believe that in 2016 cost us the presidency as well as house and senate seats.

The LAST thing we need at the mid terms is people believing the election is in the bag, so they stay home or cast protest votes. No election is certain, and we need to rip 24 seats out of the cold wet hands of the walking dead. We also need to win about 28 senate races. Many of those are in jeopardy. (there are 24 dems, 2 indies who vote with dems, and 9 republican seats up for re-election in 201

So even if we have a good shot at 24 house seats, I want 100 in the house. I also want to win the senate, which is goint to mean we need to run the board with d and i races, and pick up 2 from the r's. We need turnout to do that. There are only 35 senate seats up for election. We can only lose 7 to gain control.

If people buy the big blue wave crap and figure their votes don't count, we get nothing but 6 more years of trump. And that is exactly what the cabal is going to try to engineer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Not at all. I am in the camp of every vote does count, and people who didn't believe that in 2016 cost us the presidency as well as house and senate seats.
> 
> The LAST thing we need at the mid terms is people believing the election is in the bag, so they stay home or cast protest votes. No election is certain, and we need to rip 24 seats out of the cold wet hands of the walking dead. We also need to win about 28 senate races. Many of those are in jeopardy. (there are 24 dems, 2 indies who vote with dems, and 9 republican seats up for re-election in 201
> 
> ...


Agreed, if the country is divided the 1% win,nobody should take their vote for granted. I figure folks will turn out this year simply because they are scared and pissed, a bad combination for politicians. What I say about it on an obscure thread of a little known forum will make no difference. I have faith in the electorate to do the right thing and feel after the stink of Trump, voters are gonna look for integrity, the country will need a hot shower.

America no longer has the luxury of this kind of crap in your politics, the rest of the world is not waiting around and is moving ahead. The USA will have to increasingly compete in the world against countries like China who don't fuck around with the bullshit that Americans do. It's time to dump Trump, the GOP and a whole lot of baggage, time to move into the future before ya become a second rate country.

America has been for sale for the past few decades, the difference is that now yer under foreign ownership and neither Vlad or Trump gives a flying fuck about America.

BTW, Whatever happened to Jesus? The GOP seems to have jilted him in favor of Cheeto Jesus, that should tell ya volumes. I remember when Jesus was a pretty big guy in the GOP, what did Jesus ever do to these guys (other than condemn them to Hell)! Then there's gay marriage and transgender bathrooms and all those other issues that are vital to idiots. Donald the antiChrist!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I remember when Jesus was a pretty big guy in the GOP, what did Jesus ever do to these guys (other than condemn them to Hell)!


Jesus doesn't condemn people to hell- that's his dad's thing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Jesus doesn't condemn people to hell- that's his dad's thing


Ok ya caught me on a technicality, I always have trouble with that trinity thing. He must be like Don Jr and his father I guess...

On the trinity...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

*House Judiciary Democrats Warn President Trump Not To Fire Mueller During Recess 3/22/18*




Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee are nervous about actions President Trump might take during a scheduled two week congressional recess.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS. Read some of the comments on Youtube! Yer country is full of wingnuts and/or russian trolls and bots.

Here's a sample!

BUDDABLAZE
4 hours ago
trump has these fools scattering like the roaches they are!

27
West Coast
4 hours ago
These people are sick!

19
Fishguts
5 hours ago
BLA BLA BLA. Truth will be known there is no crime. We know the real criminals are Mueller and Comey.

29
Sherry Felch
5 hours ago
This is all grand standing on the what if’s, or could be scenarios so again democrats are wrongly accusing the president

18
Chucks Grace
5 hours ago
Anti-Trump Avengers at it again

19
jackyw04
5 hours ago
Get out of office get bit touch my president and you will start a civil war you work for us bow the hell down now. Get rid of the people vote there ass out now remember this people when it is time to vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Well at least on RIU the shitheads are human and American, for the most part!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

*All the ways Trump’s campaign was aided by Facebook, ranked by importance*

In the wake of revelations that Cambridge Analytica used data vacuumed up from Facebook by a researcher in 2014, there has been a lot of finger-pointing at the firm suggesting that its misuse of that information was critical to Trump’s election. Cambridge hasn’t done itself any favors, given that its marketing plan for years was to position itself as the nebulous magicians who had cracked the code on victory. But there’s little evidence that what the firm did with that Facebook data was all that fruitful. Meanwhile, the campaign’s more direct use of Facebook in its efforts has been generally disregarded, given that it doesn’t involve Bond-villain-style antagonists, complete with British accents.

There are at least five ways in which Facebook’s network and data were used to bolster Trump’s campaign. We’ve done our best to rank them from least to most important in his victory. But even this analysis is hampered by the various parties claiming to have fathered Trump’s victory. *More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

*Report: Saudi prince said Kushner is 'in his pocket'*




The Saudi crown prince said that Jared Kushner, President Trump's son-in-law and senior aide, was "in his pocket" according to a report by The Intercept.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another one ya can't make up, no patriot can tolerate bullshit like this. When will the first American service person die for a Trump or Kushner property or to protect their personal interests?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

*McMaster to Resign as National Security Adviser, and Will Be Replaced by John Bolton*
WASHINGTON — Lt. Gen. H. R. McMaster, the battle-tested Army officer tapped as President Trump’s national security adviser last year to stabilize a turbulent foreign policy operation, will resign and be replaced by John R. Bolton, a hard-line former United States ambassador to the United Nations, White House officials said Thursday.

General McMaster will retire from the military, the officials said. He has been discussing his departure with President Trump for several weeks, they said, but decided to speed up his departure, in part because questions about his status were casting a shadow over his conversations with foreign officials.

*More...*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Another casualty of the war on America


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *McMaster to Resign as National Security Adviser, and Will Be Replaced by John Bolton*
> WASHINGTON — Lt. Gen. H. R. McMaster, the battle-tested Army officer tapped as President Trump’s national security adviser last year to stabilize a turbulent foreign policy operation, will resign and be replaced by John R. Bolton, a hard-line former United States ambassador to the United Nations, White House officials said Thursday.
> 
> General McMaster will retire from the military, the officials said. He has been discussing his departure with President Trump for several weeks, they said, but decided to speed up his departure, in part because questions about his status were casting a shadow over his conversations with foreign officials.
> ...


jesus christ, bolton is as big of fucking idiot as trump. expect us to start a war soon, or bomb the shit out of something in iran.

trump needs to pay for his sins against america.

crucifixion for chetto jesus anyone?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> jesus christ, bolton is as big of fucking idiot as trump. expect us to start a war soon, or bomb the shit out of something in iran.
> 
> trump needs to pay for his sins against america.
> 
> crucifixion for chetto jesus anyone?


I'm betting Trump makes him shave off his stache! He looks like a chicken hawk to me, did he ever serve or see combat? Maybe if the dumb fuck had skin in the game he might feel different about throwing military might around, there are many costs, not just casualties and money. Sanctions on Iran are useless, not even Canada will go along and neither will anybody else, an empty threat. War with Korea or Iran is a good distraction for the press, keeps them away from the sex and russia stuff, who gives a fuck if it costs thousands of American military lives (they knew the job was dangerous), or risks millions of asians in nuclear war. The important thing is that Donald make it through another day, another moment, no matter how many corpses he's gotta step on to do it.

Like I said, if he suspends the constitution ya can crucify him on the top of the Washington monument and let the corpse rot there while ya re enact it. Don't forget to waterboard the fucker before ya string him up! Other than that, it's a supermax for life 23/7 with an hour of exercise time by his big fucking wall. I'm inclined to think he'll bolt for moscow if Vlad will have him and he does propaganda for him like Tokyo Rose. Vlad could have a lot of fun with Donald in moscow, aside from crowing about how he fucked over America.

Without the constitution he despises, Donald might end up a lot like Saddam Hussein, terrified with a big fucking rope around his neck in the middle of an angry vengeful mob. A mob you might be leading I might add.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2018)

Ya know, I kinda figure folks are gonna miss Donald when he's gone, ya kinda get used to all the excitement and non stop breaking news! The adrenalin rush of living on the edge, like driving at high speed on a dangerous road in a jalopy with a madman at the wheel. Life is gonna slow down and seem boring, they'll have to come up with a Donald simulator app or something. There will be mass layoffs at the cable news companies and the newspapers will resume their slide. Face it America, yer hooked on Trump/meth, yer gonna go through Trump withdrawal!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sherry Felch


LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> LOL


Sherry Felch is unfamiliar to me, please elaborate, since I've been quoted as writing her name.


----------



## Terps (Mar 23, 2018)

Yeah Let's all adopt liberal values and make every city illiberal utopia like this one http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/02/20/disturbing-survey-finds-trash-needles-feces-littering-streets-san-francisco.html


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> Yeah Let's all adopt liberal values and make every city illiberal utopia like this one http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/02/20/disturbing-survey-finds-trash-needles-feces-littering-streets-san-francisco.html


What country are you from, twerps?


----------



## Terps (Mar 23, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> What country are you from, twerps?


I see you have no argument to my comment. Please keep providing your valuable input...


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> I see you have no argument to my comment. Please keep providing your valuable input...


Are you ashamed of your native country?


----------



## Terps (Mar 23, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Are you ashamed of your native country?


Sorry I do not speak troll.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> Yeah Let's all adopt liberal values and make every city illiberal utopia like this one http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/02/20/disturbing-survey-finds-trash-needles-feces-littering-streets-san-francisco.html


Why don't you spend a minute and define what a liberal is, they seen misguided or evil in your world view.

What do you think of Donald Trump? Are you a fan?
Live in Frisco?

Here is the liberal view on immigration, ya don't even need ICE.
Ya control immigration by busting employers and giving them mandatory minimums, not by bothering poor folks looking for a better life. If employers don't deduct SS, taxes and workers compensation they are committing an offense, they need social security numbers to hire and make deductions. The immigration issue is bullshit used to whip up morons who don't like brown folks, focus on the employers if ya wanna solve the problem.

All the rest including your link is just fear and hate mongering bullshit. If yer sucking the hind tit in yer country, focus on improving yer own life. Trump is owned by Putin and he has thousands of nukes pointed at you, when ya pull yer head outta of yer ass it's gonna make a loud popping sound!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> Yeah Let's all adopt liberal values and make every city illiberal utopia like this one http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/02/20/disturbing-survey-finds-trash-needles-feces-littering-streets-san-francisco.html


It's pretty damn embarrassing when one has their head in the sand. 

The result illustrates the long-standing conflict between drug investigators, who have taken an aggressive approach to a prescription opioid epidemic that killed nearly 200,000 people between 2000 and 2016, and the government attorneys who handle those cases at the DEA and the Justice Department.

A vacant Detention center is a terrible thing to waste. 

One of the values you can adopt is to take care of your own Corp. sponsored drains on society. 
It's shameful how some states treat their citizens.


----------



## Terps (Mar 23, 2018)

Let's not forget about the 58000 homeless in LA another liberal utopia


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> Let's not forget about the 58000 homeless in LA another liberal utopia


What utopia are you from?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 23, 2018)

i have seen a shitload, no, a fuck load of poor ass white people on welfare in rural america. half of which can work, but why work for a depressed $12 an hour in the shit hole environment of rural america, when you can suck on the govt's teet...

fuck ignorant, uneducated white retards...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> Let's not forget about the 58000 homeless in LA another liberal utopia


More fallout?

prescription opioid epidemic that killed nearly 200,000 people between 2000 and 2016

The public gets to clean the Industry's mess. Thanks @Terps


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> Let's not forget about the 58000 homeless in LA another liberal utopia


Many of the homeless are suffering from mental illness and are a sign of failure as a society. You live in the richest country in the world and this is how you treat the most unfortunate? You sound like ya wanna hammer the poor fucks even harder, make em pay for the fact that you feel like a loser? Hate makes ya stupid, look at Trump and those who support him if ya doubt it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 23, 2018)

reagan and republicans are also directly responsible for the loss of federal funding for the mentally ill. prison is now the only option.

republicans = making america retarded


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> More fallout?
> 
> prescription opioid epidemic that killed nearly 200,000 people between 2000 and 2016
> 
> The public gets to clean the Industry's mess. Thanks @Terps


You won't see justice or address the problem until Trump and the GOP are out of office, expect a much bigger body count. Mitch and Paul are responsible for this murder of America, party and power before country and besides, nobody is lobbying or paying money to solve the opioid issue. Trump thinks those who die or are addicted are losers, you'll find no help there. Big pharma is big bucks and they already own many democrats.

In Canada we have single payer public (free) health care and the feds addressed the opioid crisis a couple of years ago with a health ministers summit and continue to fight the problem along with the provincial health departments.

*Link*
A new poll conducted by the Toronto-based Nanos Research points to overwhelming support — 86.2 percent — for strengthening public health care rather than expanding for-profit services.

“With more than 8 in 10 Canadians supporting public solutions to make public health care stronger, there is compelling evidence that Canadians across all demographics would prefer a public over a for-profit health care system,” said Nik Nanos, president of Nanos Research.

Only shit hole countries don't have publicly funded health care...


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2018)

Rosenstein has a presser today to announce a "Major" announcement regarding cyber law enforcement. It's Friday and near the end of the month, that's when muehler drops his indictments. Stay tuned....

And in other news.

*A scenario as crazy as our president: Here’s how Trump could fire Mueller and orchestrate own impeachment — to grab more power*

*https://www.rawstory.com/2018/03/scenario-crazy-president-heres-trump-fire-mueller-orchestrate-impeachment-grab-power/*


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2018)

Let's hope muehler has enough runway left to announce trump related charges. I'm thinking Sunday is the day. With stormy's 60 minutes interview scheduled, cbs would surely cancel it to cover muehlers or sessions firing.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh poo, the announcement was just about a bunch of iranian hackers. Curious why sessions didn't lead the presser?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like Donald might get to destroy the economy and have a war or two before he's done, Mitch and Paul will look on, party before country. The GOP is filled with racist/tribalist loonies today, that's not right/left. but objective fact, an objective observation by an outsider. Eight years of Obama drove every racist in America into the GOP and drove every decent person out, it was easy for Trump to sweep the base off it's feet, he was the king of birtherism after all. Trump, the republicans and the "white tribe" have become conflated in the minds of many Americans, at least subconsciously. That kind of racism/tribalism is the only thing that can jerk people's chains to the point where they actively filter reality. Of course FOXnews helps tremendously with this and is responsible for much of the alternative reality and division in the country, lately they've been partnering with russia and their views often aline.

The fact that Mitch and Paul have to pander to the lowest elements in American society and blindly support a sociopathic traitor who is manifestly unfit for office says it all. They have completely abrogated their responsibility under the constitution as a separate branch of government and as a check on the presidency. They have no choice, the base demands it, and the base is not what the average American wants anymore, but something else, the base is ok with treason, the base is around 30 to 40% of the general population and?% of the white population? In reality only about 20% of the population don't care about anything, convictions in court and russian involvement will peel off the rest of Trumps's support..

So will Mitch and Paul stand by while Mueller is fired or hobbled? While the economy crashes with a trade war? Or while millions are killed in Korea? John Bolton and Donald Trump making life or death, war or peace calls together, two loose cannons will sink a ship faster, than one.

*Dow sheds more than 1,100 points in two days as trade jitters rock Wall Street*
http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/23/investing/dow-jones-stocks-trade-war-china/index.html

We got soybeans for sale in Canada too, lot's of em and so does Europe, looks like the price just went up, thanks Donald! This is gonna 'cornhole' his base in middle America! Wonder if they are tired of winning yet...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> LOL


Ok, I get Sherry Fletch in the Youtube comments message, I found the comments so amusing I had to post a few. I usually don't pay much attention to the posts of idiots on Youtube etc, half appear to be bots or trolls. I had a quick look at the comments saw a few gems and copy/pasted.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok, I get Sherry Fletch in the Youtube comments message, I found the comments so amusing I had to post a few. I usually don't pay much attention to the posts of idiots on Youtube etc, half appear to be bots or trolls. I had a quick look at the comments saw a few gems and copy/pasted.


I won't tell you to google "felch"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I won't tell you to google "felch"


Saw it in the post, didn't need to Google after that! Forgot who posted the stupidity on Youtube.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

Well folks another Trump shit show week in Washington, we dodged the bullet yet again (at least during office hours), will the "great white father" head south for a little golf this weekend? Perhaps a temper tantrum and tweet tornado early on saturday? Top it off with a round of golf with John Bolton and hammer out the details of how those two fools are gonna murder millions. Bolton avoided military service and apparently is a suck up, kick down kinda guy. Tune up the nukes boys, cause fat Donnie needs a bigly distraction soon and he can say Bolton made him do it! Korea goes under mushroom clouds and Bolton goes under the bus, problem solved, media distracted. Yep that's all ya need, going to war with Donald as yer leader, a regular FDR that guy! Of course ya already know what unconditional surrender feels like, I'm sure Donald would sign the document for Putin in a heartbeat and the republicans would probably ratify it, the base wouldn't have an issue. But why bother with unnecessary paperwork and red tape eh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2018)

*Brittany Kaiser, former Cambridge Analytica director: 'I voted for Bernie'*




An exclusive interview with former Cambridge Analytica business development director Brittany Kaiser, who claims that the data analytics firm worked on a pro-Brexit campaign, despite chief executive Alexander Nix denying this to a parliamentary committee.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well folks another Trump shit show week in Washington, we dodged the bullet yet again (at least during office hours), will the "great white father" head south for a little golf this weekend? Perhaps a temper tantrum and tweet tornado early on saturday? Top it off with a round of golf with John Bolton and hammer out the details of how those two fools are gonna murder millions. Bolton avoided military service and apparently is a suck up, kick down kinda guy. Tune up the nukes boys, cause fat Donnie needs a bigly distraction soon and he can say Bolton made him do it! Korea goes under mushroom clouds and Bolton goes under the bus, problem solved, media distracted. Yep that's all ya need, going to war with Donald as yer leader, a regular FDR that guy! Of course ya already know what unconditional surrender feels like, I'm sure Donald would sign the document for Putin in a heartbeat and the republicans would probably ratify it, the base wouldn't have an issue. But why bother with unnecessary paperwork and red tape eh?


He will drop a major turd in the punch bowl sunday afternoon. He will be mildly unhinged saturday, but he will save the big one for sunday

To distract from the mcdougal interview, he fired mcmaster and appointed dr strangelove. 

The clifford interview sunday night on 60 minutes will be a much bigger bomb to him. This will be a nuclear sized distraction. I'm thinking he fires sessions. Rachel maddow thinks he will pardon flynn (she said it on her show tonight).

He may launch a military action. He might even declare the iran deal dead. It could be a combination of news drops. He doesn't want that interview to air, and he doesn't want the meduia to give it any coverage.

Whatever he does, it will be designed to get cbs to bump 60 minutes for live coverage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He will drop a major turd in the punch bowl sunday afternoon. He will be mildly unhinged saturday, but he will save the big one for sunday
> 
> To distract from the mcdougal interview, he fired mcmaster and appointed dr strangelove.
> 
> ...


I figure he'll fire Kelly, there ain't too many left, if Mattis goes it's game over. I agree about the Sunday timing, maybe he'll streak around Mar Largo buck naked or something. Of course there's always Hillary and Obama to blame for his fuck ups. Reality is starting to come crashing in on Donald, soon he won't be able to bullshit his way through difficult moments and storm out of the room, like he will for the Mueller interview, or even the grand jury!

Sessions or Rosenstein are possibilities, but then again he might just wipe out the underlying rules and regulations they operate under and fire the works! He needs a distraction, if he fires anybody at justice that might lead to mass resignations and more focus there. It's gonna be bigly whatever it is, but he is gonna run outta people to fuck over and fire soon. Too soon for war, he doesn't have the pieces or people in place for that distraction or a casus belli (except in the case of russia). What else can he fuck up with a spectacularly stupid idea?

I think Donald will make himself a fine chief of staff, the less help and ideas the better, unfortunately you want this president to fail, it's the only way for the country to survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2018)

*Monologue: Restoring Honor and Dignity | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week including Trump's latest sexual indiscretions, national security shakeups, and Facebook's privacy scandal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2018)

*A business Idea*
If you believe that Donald Trump is a traitor then put a sign on your front lawn TRUMP=TREASON, better yet sell the signs to others and make Tee shirts and ball caps to sell online. I figure there should be tens of millions of signs on lawns, anti Trump Tee shirts and ball caps before this is over. Ya should be sprouting Trump=treason signs like election signs soon.

If I were an American I'd have a sign on my front lawn or in my window if I didn't have a lawn, if Trumpers don't like it, I'd call em traitors and fools too. FUCK OFF AND GET OFF MY LAWN TRAITOR! 

Freedom starts at yer front door and if ya feel "uncomfortable" about it, yer not really free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2018)

Opinions
*Andrew McCabe: Not in my worst nightmares did I dream my FBI career would end this way*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/andrew-mccabe-not-in-my-worst-nightmares-did-i-dream-my-fbi-career-would-end-this-way/2018/03/23/5ff8fd8c-2eb9-11e8-8688-e053ba58f1e4_story.html?utm_term=.1e93072f21b0

By Andrew McCabe March 23 at 6:31 PM
Andrew McCabe served in the FBI from 1996 until March 16. He was the bureau’s deputy director from 2016 to January, including time as acting director from May to August 2017.

On March 16, I spent the day with my family waiting to hear whether I would be fired, after 21 years in the FBI and one day before I qualified for my long-planned, earned retirement.

Read some of the many comments
*More...*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jim Comey and Andrew McCabe are "boy scouts", straight arrows, McCabe used to work for Bob Mueller at the FBI and he's a boy scout too. Donald Trump is a slime ball, look at the evidence, Mueller will and it will be either Mueller or Trump, no middle ground, no deals with the Devil, Mueller's far too smart for that. Donald is gonna fire him for sure, but it won't help at all, he can delay and he can escape to moscow, but the law is gonna get him and he knows it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2018)

*Brexit campaign was ‘totally illegal’, claims whistleblower*




A Brexit campaigner has told Channel 4 News that Vote Leave cheated in the 2016 referendum by over-spending. But the prime minister’s political secretary says the allegations are “factually incorrect and misleading”, and outs the accuser as gay.

Your not alone in being fucked over by the same folks, the russians were part of this bullshit too.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Brexit campaign was ‘totally illegal’, claims whistleblower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ruh-roh, it's all the gayz fault. I knew it. Can't trust em not to spit when you aren't looking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

*Despite Denials, Links Between Cambridge Analytica and Russia Emerge*
Speaking at a press conference in London on March 22, Russia’s Ambassador to Britain, Alexander Yakovenko, said his country had no links with Cambridge Analytica, a British data firm involved in harvesting Facebook users’ personal information.

Likewise, Cambridge Analytica denies any ties with Russia. The firm’s CEO Alexander Nix, who is now suspended, told the British investigators, "We've never worked with a Russian organization in Russia or any other country, and we don't have any relationship with Russia or Russian individuals."

However, between 2014 and 2016, Cambridge Analytica repeatedly communicated and held at least three business meetings with representatives of the Russian oil giant Lukoil. The Russians specifically requested and received from Cambridge Analytica information regarding the use of social media and data to target American voters.
*More...*


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Despite Denials, Links Between Cambridge Analytica and Russia Emerge*
> Speaking at a press conference in London on March 22, Russia’s Ambassador to Britain, Alexander Yakovenko, said his country had no links with Cambridge Analytica, a British data firm involved in harvesting Facebook users’ personal information.
> 
> Likewise, Cambridge Analytica denies any ties with Russia. The firm’s CEO Alexander Nix, who is now suspended, told the British investigators, "We've never worked with a Russian organization in Russia or any other country, and we don't have any relationship with Russia or Russian individuals."
> ...


Got to love it.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Despite Denials, Links Between Cambridge Analytica and Russia Emerge*
> Speaking at a press conference in London on March 22, Russia’s Ambassador to Britain, Alexander Yakovenko, said his country had no links with Cambridge Analytica, a British data firm involved in harvesting Facebook users’ personal information.
> 
> Likewise, Cambridge Analytica denies any ties with Russia. The firm’s CEO Alexander Nix, who is now suspended, told the British investigators, "We've never worked with a Russian organization in Russia or any other country, and we don't have any relationship with Russia or Russian individuals."
> ...


@ttystikk one should never become accustomed to being wrong as much as you are, sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

*Russia and Taliban deny US claims of working together*
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-43533138
Russia and the Taliban have separately rejected comments made by the head of US forces in Afghanistan that Moscow has been supporting, and even supplying weapons to, the insurgent group.

Gen John Nicholson told the BBC last week he had seen "destabilising activity by the Russians".
*More...*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These guys are in a shooting war with US forces, might not be a declared war, but it's been the longest one in US history. Americans killed 300 russian "mercenaries" in Syria a couple of weeks ago as well. Americans and russians at arms and the president of the USA is a traitor and puppet of Putin, the Pentagon must be having a hard time keeping American troops alive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

*John Dowd’s Fall May Mean That Robert Mueller Is Next to Go*
https://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/john-dowds-fall-may-mean-that-robert-mueller-is-next-to-go

By Jeffrey Toobin March 22, 2018
John Dowd’s resignation as Donald Trump’s personal attorney is another marker that the President is moving toward a war footing against Robert Mueller, the special counsel. Mueller’s mandate encompasses possible Russian interference in the 2016 Presidential election, and also certain other crimes he comes across in the course of that inquiry. It can be hard to know which part of this angers Trump the most. But Dowd’s departure substantially increases the chances that the President will move to fire Mueller—perhaps very soon.
*More...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *A business Idea*
> If you believe that Donald Trump is a traitor then put a sign on your front lawn TRUMP=TREASON, better yet sell the signs to others and make Tee shirts and ball caps to sell online. I figure there should be tens of millions of signs on lawns, anti Trump Tee shirts and ball caps before this is over. Ya should be sprouting Trump=treason signs like election signs soon.
> 
> If I were an American I'd have a sign on my front lawn or in my window if I didn't have a lawn, if Trumpers don't like it, I'd call em traitors and fools too. FUCK OFF AND GET OFF MY LAWN TRAITOR!
> ...


i got this t-shirt from amazon


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Brexit campaign was ‘totally illegal’, claims whistleblower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently, dumb ass white people are a problem for other countries too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *John Dowd’s Fall May Mean That Robert Mueller Is Next to Go*
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/john-dowds-fall-may-mean-that-robert-mueller-is-next-to-go
> 
> By Jeffrey Toobin March 22, 2018
> ...



at this point i want mueller fired. it's the only thing republicans will respond to.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> at this point i want mueller fired. it's the only thing republicans will respond to.


They won't respond. They haven't raised a finger to temper trump, and won't do more than whine if he gets rid of muehler. They ARE the problem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> They won't respond. They haven't raised a finger to temper trump, and won't do more than whine if he gets rid of muehler. They ARE the problem.


If he makes a dumbass direct lunge at Mueller they might, I still figure they want him gone, but gotta hide it from the base. Sessions is popular with the base and GOP senate and if he or Rosenstein are fired, he might end up there testifying, the congress is away, but still technically in session, so he might act soon. The GOP is gonna look for as much cover as possible and are hoping on Mueller.

If I'm wrong and he fires Mueller without congressional consequences, then you've got a constitutional crises and yer fucked until the midterms, when the GOP will be bigly fucked. After the election a few of them might be fucked in the courts as well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> at this point i want mueller fired. it's the only thing republicans will respond to.


Mueller is keeping the peace, both in the congress and on the streets, with Mueller gone the GOP will be completely at the mercy of Trump, they will have lost all leverage over him. I figure the GOP leaders want Trump gone, they are hoping Mueller will do it before Trump goes off the rails and makes them act.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> They won't respond. They haven't raised a finger to temper trump, and won't do more than whine if he gets rid of muehler. They ARE the problem.


if this happens, the PEOPLE should take things into their hands...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *John Dowd’s Fall May Mean That Robert Mueller Is Next to Go*
> https://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/john-dowds-fall-may-mean-that-robert-mueller-is-next-to-go
> 
> By Jeffrey Toobin March 22, 2018
> ...


It's completely predictable that Trump will start a war in order to rally the weak minded to his side. I have family in the military and it's going to be hard watching them deploy knowing they are pawns and may die because of old man's grasp for power that he doesn't deserve.

Firing Mueller will not result in Trump's removal from office. What it will result in is an erosion in our democracy and quite likely will lead to suspension of the constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> It's completely predictable that Trump will start a war in order to rally the weak minded to his side. I have family in the military and it's going to be hard watching them deploy knowing they are pawns and may die because of old man's grasp for power that he doesn't deserve.
> 
> Firing Mueller will not result in Trump's removal from office. What it will result in is an erosion in our democracy and quite likely will lead to suspension of the constitution.


Keep the faith, I truly believe Mitch and Paul want the leverage and cover Mueller provides them. They can impeach and convict if Mueller provides the evidence, if Trump is still around come the midterms with either a coverup or a constant shit storm, the GOP is fucked. The pace of events is quickening, we won't have long to wait, all the lawyers on TV seem pretty confident that Trump is fucked. Soon it will be either Trump or Mueller, we might know tonight, if he needs another distraction. 

I figured he ordered that shit head Bolton to clean house at the NSC ready or not. Trump is not ready for war yet, he needs another month for Bolton to get to work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if this happens, the PEOPLE should take things into their hands...


Eventually they will take to the voting booth and courts, if the republicans keep this shit up they will be in trouble in Dixie come the midterms. Fuck, I hope he makes a dash for moscow and asks for political asylum before the midterms, would serve the GOP right!

I don't think we will have long to wait to see how this is gonna turn out, Donald appears to be going off the rails at warp speed all on his own, if Mueller don't get him, Stormy or some other woman will. Imagine, it's either up to the FBI or a porn star to save America, ya can't make this shit up...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2018)

Maybe all them thar evangelicals and born yesterday christians should all get together and have a great big fucking exorcism of the Demons that plague the president. Drive the evil spirits out into a bunch of hogs or something, have Falwell Jr or some other charlatan do it on national TV. Yep drive out the Devil and help Trump to find the Lord, stop worshiping mammon, see the light and step forth upright onto the path of righteousness spreading joy...  Baptize the fucker in the Potomac or or dunk em in the reflecting pool, if it's deep enough and they can resist not holding him under.

*The horns of a dilemma *


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 25, 2018)

Funny stuff!

The reflecting pool isn't very deep, remember that Forrest and Jenny ran through it.


----------



## topcat (Mar 25, 2018)

Waterboard the evil out of him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Funny stuff!
> 
> The reflecting pool isn't very deep, remember that Forrest and Jenny ran through it.


Forrest Gump would have made a far better POTUS than Donald. Come to think of it, Charlie Manson could have done better, I don't think Charlie committed treason and was probably more honest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2018)

No major distractions, YET! Who's gonna get fired from the WH today?

*How much is Rick Gates telling Mueller about Trump?*
Lawyers and Trump associates describe deep unease in Trump world about what the former deputy to indicted Trump campaign chief Paul Manafort might be telling special counsel Robert Mueller in exchange for leniency.
*More...*
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/03/26/rick-gates-mueller-trump-484739


----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2018)

https://www.clowncrack.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/GotBullshit.jpg


----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2018)

*Report: Dems Need Wave Unseen In 40 Years To Overcome GOP In Midterms*

Nothing is certain. No elections have been won in the 2018 midterms yet. Don't get complacent.

https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/brennan-report-democrats-electoral-wave-2018-midterm-elections

A report released Monday suggests Democrats might have to temper their enthusiasm about climbing back to power during this year’s midterm elections.

To win a majority in the U.S. House of Representatives, Democrats would need a tremendous electoral wave not seen in more than 40 years to overcome Republican advantages from gerrymandered districts in key states, according to an analysis from the Brennan Center for Justice.

The report projects that Democrats would need to win the national popular vote for congressional districts by a nearly 11 percentage point margin over Republicans to gain more than the roughly two dozen seats they need to flip control of the Republican-led chamber.

That would take more than the typical Democratic wave that history suggests would occur for the party out of power during a midterm election.

“It would be the equivalent of a tsunami,” said Michael Li, a senior counsel who heads up redistricting work for the center, which is based at New York University School of Law. “Democrats would have to win larger than any sort of recent midterm wave — almost double what they got in 2006 — in order to win a narrow majority.”

The Brennan Center opposes what it calls “extreme gerrymandering” in which political parties draw legislative districts that virtually ensure they will hold on to power.​More at link....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Report: Dems Need Wave Unseen In 40 Years To Overcome GOP In Midterms*
> 
> Nothing is certain. No elections have been won in the 2018 midterms yet. Don't get complacent.
> 
> ...


The GOP has succeeded in breaking the country, I remember the three republican guys who are responsible for it crowing about how great it was in the book, Rat fucked, hurrah for our side, fuck the country".

*Book Review: 'Ratf**ked, Why Your Vote Doesn't Count'*
http://www.realchangenews.org/2017/12/20/book-review-ratfked-why-your-vote-doesnt-count


If ya gotta cheat to win...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2018)

America is truly fucked, over forty percent of the voters don't know shit from shoe polish:
*CNN Poll: 42% approve of Trump, highest in 11 months*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/26/politics/cnn-poll-trump-approval-rating-rises/index.html
WASHINGTON (CNN)President Donald Trump's approval rating has rebounded to its highest level since the 100-day mark of his presidency, according to a new CNN poll conducted by SSRS, even as his approval ratings for handling major issues remain largely negative.

Overall, 42% approve of the way Trump is handling the presidency, 54% disapprove. Approval is up 7 points overall since February, including 6-point increases among Republicans (from 80% to 86% now) and independents (from 35% to 41% now). Trump's approval rating remains below that of all of his modern-era predecessors at this stage in their first term after being elected, though Trump only trails Ronald Reagan and Barack Obama by a narrow 4 points at this point in their first terms. *More...*


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America is truly fucked, over forty percent of the voters don't know shit from shoe polish:



I've been saying that same thing since Nixon was reelected in a landslide.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 26, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I've been saying that same thing since Nixon was reelected in a landslide.


Don't blame me, I'm from massachussetts.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

*Cambridge Analytica: Just how important is it? (Explainer)*
[


----------



## trippnface (Mar 27, 2018)

Trump gearing up for War with Iran ( courtesy of Israel ) 

He aint goin nowhere. Trump is exactly where the Zionists want him


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2018)

Unemployed? Looking for fame and fortune?

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/lgl/d/seeking-lead-attorney-for/6544195570.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

*David Daley - Ratf**ked: The True Story Behind the Secret Plan to Steal America's Democracy*




Talk by David Dailey author of "Ratf**ked: The True Story Behind the Secret Plan to Steal America's Democracy" recorded June 24, 2016 at Town Hall Seattle.


----------



## trippnface (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Cambridge Analytica: Just how important is it? (Explainer)*
> [



I still don't understand. 

The group that got Trump elected were not your classic Conservative Republican voters to begin with. The alt right picked Trump over all the other GOP elite, in an attempt to overthrow/destroy " The Swamp". They did not fall for any propaganda, nor was their mind changed by an "information collection agency" ( what?) . Their choice was made before the Election started, just like mine was - Do NOT support the Party Elites, at ALL costs. 

How dare they try to claim the public changed their mind due to some online info fishing. 

Everyone should take some time to read about the real group that influences American Politics. 

https://www.foreignpolicyjournal.com/2016/03/22/the-best-congress-aipac-can-buy/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

trippnface said:


> I still don't understand.
> 
> The group that got Trump elected were not your classic Conservative Republican voters to begin with. The alt right picked Trump over all the other GOP elite, in an attempt to overthrow/destroy " The Swamp". They did not fall for any propaganda, nor was their mind changed by an "information collection agency" ( what?) . Their choice was made before the Election started, just like mine was - Do NOT support the Party Elites, at ALL costs.
> 
> ...


It's not news that America has government by the highest bidder, Banks, APIC, big pharma, big oil and the NRA are among a few of those who wield more power than the people. The focus of this thread is the treasonous behaviour of Trump and when he will be impeached, resign, or flee to russia on air force one.

Only a fool or a traitor would support Trump at this point, you'd have to be suicidal to support Putin's puppet, the republicans are suborning treason and putting party before country. The Alt right are a motley collection of fascist, nazis, and racist/tribalist fools, a fringe group of under 5% of the electorate. The average IQ is 100, most members of these groups are usually below average intelligence.

Ya figure ole "loose cannon" John Bolton is a good pick for the NSC? If ya use nukes in Iran or Korea, don't ya figure that they'd be going off in America not long after as well?

Obama was a far better president than Trump, come to think of it so was Bush!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks like the Dems figure Trump might make a move on Rosenstein/Mueller soon, we will see where Sessions stands. Dunno why they think this or what they know, but they think something might happen during the congressional break. Donald ain't having any luck getting a lawyer in a town full of them, looks like he's screwing up his defence too. It speaks volumes when not even a lawyer wants anything to do with him, that's low!


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

Has anyone taken 01/22/2021 yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Has anyone taken 01/22/2021 yet?


Yer welcome to it.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer welcome to it.


Oh, goody! So what am I going to win?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

trippnface said:


> I still don't understand.
> 
> The group that got Trump elected were not your classic Conservative Republican voters to begin with. The alt right picked Trump over all the other GOP elite, in an attempt to overthrow/destroy " The Swamp". They did not fall for any propaganda, nor was their mind changed by an "information collection agency" ( what?) . Their choice was made before the Election started, just like mine was - Do NOT support the Party Elites, at ALL costs.
> 
> ...


Certainly not rollitup


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 27, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Has anyone taken 01/22/2021 yet?


welcome to my ignore list commie...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Oh, goody! So what am I going to win?


A disaster, the worst president in American history and national decline, ya got Vlad as part of the deal too, are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> welcome to my ignore list commie...


Commie? Wow, you sure misread that one


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A disaster, the worst president in American history and national decline, ya got Vlad as part of the deal too, are ya tired of winning yet?


So I’m the only one that gets that? Does that mean everyone else has to leave the country?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> So I’m the only one that gets that? Does that mean everyone else has to leave the country?


Last time I checked he was POTUS of all the American people, commander and chief and was the puppet of a guy who has thousands of nukes pointed at you. He is also deeply flawed as a human being to the point where he is unfit for the office he treasonously conspired with a foreign adversary to cheat his way into.

The long and short is the guy is a real and present danger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Last time I checked he was POTUS of all the American people, commander and chief and was the puppet of a guy who has thousands of nukes pointed at you. He is also deeply flawed as a human being to the point where he is unfit for the office he treasonously conspired with a foreign adversary to cheat his way into.
> 
> The long and short is the guy is a real and present danger.


Oh, an answer to a question nobody asked!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Oh, an answer to a question nobody asked!


Question? I thought ya were just trolling, trying to rile up them thar liberals...


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Question? I thought ya were just trolling, trying to rile up them thar liberals...


Maybe the two “?”s were confusing?


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the Dems figure Trump might make a move on Rosenstein/Mueller soon, we will see where Sessions stands. Dunno why they think this or what they know, but they think something might happen during the congressional break. Donald ain't having any luck getting a lawyer in a town full of them, looks like he's screwing up his defence too. It speaks volumes when not even a lawyer wants anything to do with him, that's low!


Rachel maddow is highlighting the tillis/coons memo along with a letter from 9 dems on the senate intelligence committee asking the next 5 doj officials in line after rosenstein to pledge not to interfere with muehler.

Congress is on break and won't be back for a week or two. Trump can't find a legal team and is losing his mind that muehler is going to get him. He is apparently talking to anyone he can reach on the phone asking if he can get away with firing muehler.

The game, as they say , is afoot. Or is it afoul?

there was never really any question whether trump would fire muehler. the only real question is what, if any, traps does muehler have set if he does.

He might not have anything except a bluff and a few states that will take up charges. But the bulk of his case depends on the deals he has cut with witnesses, and those are federal charges and agreements. The states may have very little to charge if the feds step out of it.

Trump can have any existing indictments, secret or otherwise, dismissed.

I really hope muehler has a secret court order preventing his firing. He possibly could get that since the person dismissing him is the target of an investigation and indictments are iminent. Thus, firing him would be obstruction of justice.

It's a reach. There are a hundred reasons that wouldn't hold up under appeal. It's thin broth to be sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Maybe the two “?”s were confusing?


What part of the response, "Last time I checked he was POTUS of all the American people" don't you understand? I answered both questions with that, directly too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Rachel maddow is highlighting the tillis/coons memo along with a letter from 9 dems on the senate intelligence committee asking the next 5 doj officials in line after rosenstein to pledge not to interfere with muehler.
> 
> Congress is on break and won't be back for a week or two. Trump can't find a legal team and is losing his mind that muehler is going to get him. He is apparently talking to anyone he can reach on the phone asking if he can get away with firing muehler.
> 
> ...


I figure Donald will make his move soon, if Sessions objects or refuses to fire Rosenstein, it means he cut a deal with Mueller. I believe congress is still technically in session so he can't make a recess appointment. Like I said, I figure Mitch wants him to walk into a trap, so he can do him before the midterms, might force Mueller to act.

Mueller has the best legal help and advice in the nation, everything has been planned out to account for this probable outcome, we will soon see, it won't be long now.

If they shut down the investigation all bets are off cause I think the lid would come off American society too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2018)

If ya can't get rid of this turkey yer system is flawed and needs some fine tuning


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Donald will make his move soon, if Sessions objects or refuses to fire Rosenstein, it means he cut a deal with Mueller. I believe congress is still technically in session so he can't make a recess appointment. Like I said, I figure Mitch wants him to walk into a trap, so he can do him before the midterms, might force Mueller to act.
> 
> Mueller has the best legal help and advice in the nation, everything has been planned out to account for this probable outcome, we will soon see, it won't be long now.


First, he doesn't need to fire rosenstein. He can simply fire muehler. He, and he alone, determines executive branch policy and he can change existing doj rules at any time. As long as there is no over riding legislation, he is free to run the executive branch. Since the special prosecutor law expired (the gop blocked renewal), muehler operates as a special counsel, which exists under doj rules. Rules that the potus has the power to alter any time he wants.

Secondly, he doesn't need a recess appointment. Under the federal vacancies act of (I think) 1999, he can move any existing cabinet level director into the position of us ag for 150 days without confirmation. Bang. Done.

If he gets away wit either replacing sessions or firing muehler, the threat to him, his family, and his business (as well as to the gop and nra) is largely over. It just goes away. Nothing to see here, no collusion; prove it.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Donald will make his move soon,


4:00 am massacre from his golden throne.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2018)

NRA admits to taking foreign money and mueller reveals that manafort and gates knowingly worked with a russian KGB agent in september and october of 2016.

@Bugeye , how is that february 1st wrap-up of the investigation working out for ya, ya stupid fatass?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First, he doesn't need to fire rosenstein. He can simply fire muehler. He, and he alone, determines executive branch policy and he can change existing doj rules at any time. As long as there is no over riding legislation, he is free to run the executive branch. Since the special prosecutor law expired (the gop blocked renewal), muehler operates as a special counsel, which exists under doj rules. Rules that the potus has the power to alter any time he wants.
> 
> Secondly, he doesn't need a recess appointment. Under the federal vacancies act of (I think) 1999, he can move any existing cabinet level director into the position of us ag for 150 days without confirmation. Bang. Done.
> 
> If he gets away wit either replacing sessions or firing muehler, the threat to him, his family, and his business (as well as to the gop and nra) is largely over. It just goes away. Nothing to see here, no collusion; prove it.



He's got the power to wipe away the regulations governing the justice department and fire anybody in the executive branch, if he were competent enough. The levers of power are only effective if ya know how to use them. It's up to Mitch and Paul, it always has been, they keep him in power and so far are in the thrall of the base. If as I think, they are setting a trap for him, then they will impeach when he acts and causes a crises. They can't sweep this one under the rug, treason by the POTUS and russian interference in the election are way to big for that, the GOP would crack wide open.

Right now he can't even find a lawyer, but 42% approve of the job he's doing!
Even after being a fugitive in moscow for a year and going on national TV to call his fans suckers, he'd still have a 20% popularity.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 28, 2018)

we have to find a way to make trump voters pay for their decision. make them pay an extra 10% on income tax or something. better yet, offer them a one-way ticket to Guyana... fuck those losers that still support this god damn mad-man !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we have to find a way to make trump voters pay for their decision. make them pay an extra 10% on income tax or something. better yet, offer them a one-way ticket to Guyana... fuck those losers that still support this god damn mad-man !!!!!


Being that fucking stupid is punishment enough, life must be hard for them and it's probably not the first time they've been conned and fucked over. The trouble is, this time they took the rest of us with them into stupidville and we'll be lucky to come out in one piece or even alive!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2018)

*Robert Mueller Pities The Fool*




Some believe the special counsel's 'A team' has concerns about Trump's inability to assemble 'a team' to defend him.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we have to find a way to make trump voters pay for their decision. make them pay an extra 10% on income tax or something. better yet, offer them a one-way ticket to Guyana... fuck those losers that still support this god damn mad-man !!!!!


Tax voters if they disagree with you? You are a Facist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Except that answered neither question. I assumed you were confusing me with someone else. I now see you are just an idiot.


You are easily confused, not me. If ya support Trump, you shouldn't be calling other people idiots, but they might start calling you a traitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Tax voters if they disagree with you? You are a Facist


More like make em responsible for their actions, you know, individual responsibility, but I figure he was just joking about such things, like I do. I just figure being stupid enough to support Trump is penalty enough.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are easily confused, not me. If ya support Trump, you shouldn't be calling other people idiots, but they might start calling you a traitor.


 You’re wasting your time speaking with these idiots. I learned years ago it’s better just to start insulting/degrading them and putting them on ignore because they don’t have anything worth a shit to say


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we have to find a way to make trump voters pay for their decision. make them pay an extra 10% on income tax or something. better yet, offer them a one-way ticket to Guyana... fuck those losers that still support this god damn mad-man !!!!!


Might be time for an intervention of Exxon. 
 

Which way to rehab? I'm tired of sucking Russian cock for tomorrows oil.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> You’re wasting your time speaking with these idiots. I learned years ago it’s better just to start insulting/degrading them and putting them on ignore because they don’t have anything worth a shit to say


Did I trigger you? You need your safe space?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More like make em responsible for their actions, you know, individual responsibility, but I figure he was just joking about such things, like I do. I just figure being stupid enough to support Trump is penalty enough.


Another Facist? The country is in serious trouble the way it is being ruined by you Facists


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Yes definitely an idiot. And perhaps insane





peabody2018 said:


> Did I trigger you? You need your safe space?





peabody2018 said:


> Another Facist? The country is in serious trouble the way it is being ruined by you Facists


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 29, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


That was a pretty pathetic response. Can’t you even get up an accusation of racism, sexism, pedeophilism?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 29, 2018)

Running out of patience with this slow server. I’m out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Another Facist? The country is in serious trouble the way it is being ruined by you Facists


Do you have some kind of point to make? Did some liberal run you off RIU, so yer back as a sock puppet? If you support Trump you are a fascist, a dupe and the useful idiot of russia. Are ya afraid of the brown folks, figure ya can't compete? Want a whites only safe space?

From the character of your comments your name should be peabrain, not peabody. What was your old name before they kicked you off RIU?


----------



## Terps (Mar 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you have some kind of point to make? Did some liberal run you off RIU, so yer back as a sock puppet? If you support Trump you are a fascist, a dupe and the useful idiot of russia. Are ya afraid of the brown folks, figure ya can't compete? Want a whites only safe space?
> 
> From the character of your comments your name should be peabrain, not peabody. What was your old name before they kicked you off RIU?


Hmm you belittled, named called, and threw in racism..... Looks like a liberal sock puppet with no original thought to me.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2018)

Terps said:


> Hmm you belittled, named called, and threw in racism..... Looks like a liberal sock puppet with no original thought to me.....


So, it's your sock puppet!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2018)

Terps said:


> Hmm you belittled, named called, and threw in racism..... Looks like a liberal sock puppet with no original thought to me.....


Technically I'm not a liberal since I don't carry a card, but I did vote for one and I do play one online. What's so bad about liberals, ya make it sound dirty, like Trumper or something? Being liberal does not mean being politically correct or even nice, just intelligent and thoughtful, though I do try to be polite because I'm Canadian eh. As for name calling and belittling, when ya start slagging me with "Yes definitely an idiot. And perhaps insane", well let's just say what goes around, comes around.

Let's hear some full throated support of Donald, instead of stupid distracting questions drawn from a "how to confound a liberal" article. Perhaps ya might like to extol Donalds virtues and abilities as a leader and negotiator? Do you think Trump is a better president than Obama?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you have some kind of point to make? Did some liberal run you off RIU, so yer back as a sock puppet? If you support Trump you are a fascist, a dupe and the useful idiot of russia. Are ya afraid of the brown folks, figure ya can't compete? Want a whites only safe space?
> 
> From the character of your comments your name should be peabrain, not peabody. What was your old name before they kicked you off RIU?


See, I knew there would be an accusation of racism from the facists.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 29, 2018)

*Fascists*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 29, 2018)

Terps said:


> Hmm you belittled, named called, and threw in racism..... Looks like a liberal sock puppet with no original thought to me.....


nice ellipses


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you have some kind of point to make? Did some liberal run you off RIU, so yer back as a sock puppet? If you support Trump you are a fascist, a dupe and the useful idiot of russia. Are ya afraid of the brown folks, figure ya can't compete? Want a whites only safe space?
> 
> From the character of your comments your name should be peabrain, not peabody. What was your old name before they kicked you off RIU?


And children. They are afraid of children.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> See, I knew there would be an accusation of racism from the facists.


I didn't know you were ANTIFA, I had ya figured for the Tiki torch type. I don't like fascist either, but let's define what we are talking about according to a popular dictionary.

_"A political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition"._

Trumpism fits the above definition and I can site examples from the media that support almost all of it, it's only the constraints of the system that are keeping you from going off the deep end and fitting the definition perfectly. This guy is bumping up against and threatening to burst through the guardrails of democracy and he's a mere idiot, imagine the damage someone with a brain could do.

If your concerned about accusations of racism, you don't say anything that would assuage it, just bitch about it.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 29, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> See, I knew there would be an accusation of racism from the facists.



If you're going to call someone a fascist, at least spell your insult correctly you maroon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2018)

rollitup said:


> If you're going to call someone a fascist, at least spell your insult correctly you maroon.


Twopumpchump never could learn how to spell that word, no matter what socks he wore.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

270 days until Christmas.

Trump will still be president.

Thats what, two xmas' in a row?! Uh oh!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 270 days until Christmas.
> 
> Trump will still be president.


Making it brighter for China and Russia everyday.

Keep lowing your standards


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 270 days until Christmas.
> 
> Trump will still be president.
> 
> Thats what, two xmas' in a row?! Uh oh!!!


Your celebrating the fact that your president is unfit for office and a traitor. That the GOP broke the constitution in failing to provide oversight or act as a check on his malfeasance. Do you think Trump is a better president than Obama?

I don't think Donald will see a second Christmas in the WH, he wouldn't have seen his first Christmas if congress was functioning as the constitution intended. The wheels of justice grind slow, but grind very fine and will grind Donald and all those who are in bed with him into dust. Over 70 assholes went to jail over watergate and over a thousand will end up there before the dust settles on this one. Have a close look at the lawyers and former federal prosecutors they have as talking heads on TV, all of them seem very confident that Trump is fucked. The midterm elections will determine if the country, or the GOP is fucked, I figure Donald will be just a bad memory by then.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your celebrating the fact that your president is unfit for office and a traitor. That the GOP broke the constitution in failing to provide oversight or act as a check on his malfeasance. Do you think Trump is a better president than Obama?
> 
> I don't think Donald will see a second Christmas in the WH, he wouldn't have seen his first Christmas if congress was functioning as the constitution intended. The wheels of justice grind slow, but grind very fine and will grind Donald and all those who are in bed with him into dust. Over 70 assholes went to jail over watergate and over a thousand will end up there before the dust settles on this one. Have a close look at the lawyers and former federal prosecutors they have as talking heads on TV, all of them seem very confident that Trump is fucked. The midterm elections will determine if the country or the GOP is fucked.



Whoa tiger, you already threw your hat in the ring and lost. You dont get to be taken seriously in regards to betting around here anymore, unless you got the title to a sweet ass boosted '95 Eclipse...


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Making it brighter for China and Russia everyday.
> 
> Keep lowing your standards


Okay


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> . The midterm elections will determine if the country, or the GOP is fucked.


If the gop maintains control Im betting there is going to be some serious butt hurts going on. Like audible butt hurt. The kind of butt hurt you can hear when no one is even speaking. 

Bet placed. If the gop wins and I cant hear the butt hurt, I will kill myself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> If the gop maintains control Im betting there is going to be some serious butt hurts going on. Like audible butt hurt. The kind of butt hurt you can hear when no one is even speaking.
> 
> Bet placed. If the gop wins and I cant hear the butt hurt, I will kill myself.


It is traditional to bet something of value.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Whoa tiger, you already threw your hat in the ring and lost. You dont get to be taken seriously in regards to betting around here anymore, unless you got the title to a sweet ass boosted '95 Eclipse...


I figured by the end of spring and that's june 21st, but the experts and pundits are baffled by the republican's suicidal behavior. 

I can't figure out, just what it was you figured you won? If ya wanna piss off the liberals who think yer a fool, there are better ways than dragging the country into the shithole with you. You are the one nobody around here is taking seriously, there are lot's like ya in the country so you need not feel lonely, there is no shortage of fools.

Donald will die in jail or moscow leaving the GOP and you holding the bag.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 270 days until Christmas.
> 
> Trump will still be president.
> 
> Thats what, two xmas' in a row?! Uh oh!!!


either that or he will be in prison. or dead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> If the gop maintains control Im betting there is going to be some serious butt hurts going on. Like audible butt hurt. The kind of butt hurt you can hear when no one is even speaking.
> 
> Bet placed. If the gop wins and I cant hear the butt hurt, I will kill myself.


you seem really happy about those corporate jet tax write-offs for a guy that lives in a trailer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> If the gop maintains control Im betting there is going to be some serious butt hurts going on. Like audible butt hurt. The kind of butt hurt you can hear when no one is even speaking.
> 
> Bet placed. If the gop wins and I cant hear the butt hurt, I will kill myself.


The GOP house members don't think they are going to win, over forty are not running again and 12 of those are committee chairs. The republicans ain't even safe in Dixie and not even gerrymandering is effective enough. Recent trends and polls point to a wipe out for the GOP and a screwing of epic proportions, look for a big turn out.

If yer eager to bet, here is a site that might interest ya.
https://www.firstpost.com/world/will-donald-trump-exit-before-2019-betting-markets-weigh-in-with-gusto-3470114.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP house members don't think they are going to win, over forty are not running again and 12 of those are committee chairs. The republicans ain't even safe in Dixie and not even gerrymandering is effective enough. Recent trends and polls point to a wipe out for the GOP and a screwing of epic proportions, look for a big turn out.
> 
> If yer eager to bet, here is a site that might interest ya.
> https://www.firstpost.com/world/will-donald-trump-exit-before-2019-betting-markets-weigh-in-with-gusto-3470114.html


if he thought trump was actually gonna win he coulda bet $10,000 on it against me and would have won but he was just as surprised as everyone else.

besides, he doesn;t have any money to bet. he's a poor, downtrodden white living in a trailer and gleefully celebrating tax breaks for billionaires at his expense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if he thought trump was actually gonna win he coulda bet $10,000 on it against me and would have won but he was just as surprised as everyone else.
> 
> besides, he doesn;t have any money to bet. he's a poor, downtrodden white living in a trailer and gleefully celebrating tax breaks for billionaires at his expense.


I usually direct those who are eager to bet to the many online bookies who are in the business of figuring out odds for a living, they are giving 50/50 that trump doesn't finish 2018, much better odds for all the way to 2020. These guys who wanna bet all the time can really clean up on one of those sites by betting on Trump to last till 2020 and will do fantastically well if he's around until 2024. The trouble is if he lasts a full term, there might not be anyplace left to payout the bet or a bank to cash it in.

If Donald is around in 2020 yer biggest worry will be the potato garden in yer back yard that you will be depending on for survival.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figured by the end of spring and that's june 21st, but the experts and pundits are baffled by the republican's suicidal behavior.
> 
> I can't figure out, just what it was you figured you won? If ya wanna piss off the liberals who think yer a fool, there are better ways than dragging the country into the shithole with you. You are the one nobody around here is taking seriously, there are lot's like ya in the country so you need not feel lonely, there is no shortage of fools.
> 
> Donald will die in jail or moscow leaving the GOP and you holding the bag.



Nope


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> either that or he will be in prison. or dead.


You should bet your account on it


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem really happy about those corporate jet tax write-offs for a guy that lives in a trailer


Yeah me and the wife like to fly over to see her family to stock up on food to beef her up. We get mileage points and free food in flight so its a win win.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 30, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if he thought trump was actually gonna win he coulda bet $10,000 on it against me and would have won but he was just as surprised as everyone else.
> 
> besides, he doesn;t have any money to bet. he's a poor, downtrodden white living in a trailer and gleefully celebrating tax breaks for billionaires at his expense.



I see i bother you to the point that you have to create this fantasy about how terrible you wish my life was just so it justified yours. 

Good. 

Im kicking lifes ass right now. Have a good night buck.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

i am ready for the million moron march on the national mall when trump is removed from office.

napalm is my weapon choice to use on the armed rednecks...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> You should bet your account on it


you should not bet $10,000 on it again

but i guess you've never had that much money to gamble with in your life


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Im kicking lifes ass right now.


he said from his sock puppet account


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And children. They are afraid of children.


Because not giving in to demands of children means one is afraid of them?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The GOP house members don't think they are going to win, over forty are not running again and 12 of those are committee chairs. The republicans ain't even safe in Dixie and not even gerrymandering is effective enough. Recent trends and polls point to a wipe out for the GOP and a screwing of epic proportions, look for a big turn out.
> 
> If yer eager to bet, here is a site that might interest ya.
> https://www.firstpost.com/world/will-donald-trump-exit-before-2019-betting-markets-weigh-in-with-gusto-3470114.html


Polls predicted a landslide win for Clinton, too.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your celebrating the fact that your president is unfit for office and a traitor. That the GOP broke the constitution in failing to provide oversight or act as a check on his malfeasance. Do you think Trump is a better president than Obama?
> 
> I don't think Donald will see a second Christmas in the WH, he wouldn't have seen his first Christmas if congress was functioning as the constitution intended. The wheels of justice grind slow, but grind very fine and will grind Donald and all those who are in bed with him into dust. Over 70 assholes went to jail over watergate and over a thousand will end up there before the dust settles on this one. Have a close look at the lawyers and former federal prosecutors they have as talking heads on TV, all of them seem very confident that Trump is fucked. The midterm elections will determine if the country, or the GOP is fucked, I figure Donald will be just a bad memory by then.


A great way for a has been unemployed gov employee to make fast money is to bad mouth Trump for fake news orgs


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Because not giving in to demands of children means one is afraid of them?


Making up or repeating lies about them makes you afraid. You are a coward. You should probably go stroke your gun to feel like a man.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

rollitup said:


> If you're going to call someone a fascist, at least spell your insult correctly you maroon.


OK . You’re a fascist


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Making up or repeating lies about them makes you afraid. You are a coward. You should probably go stroke your gun to feel like a man.


So you won’t search for “David Hogg at home” so you can’t pretend it was a lie or you did find it and are pretending you didn’t? Either way, you are lying.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> So you won’t search for “David Hogg at home” so you can’t pretend it was a lie or you did find it and are pretending you didn’t? Either way, you are lying.









Your penis must be so small to have to make up lies about children.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> OK . You’re a fascist


Ya see I knew that hanging around with intelligent liberals would do you some good, you learned how to spell "fascist" correctly!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> You should bet your account on it


You should start a Donald Trump fan thread where you can extol his virtues as a human being and leader. You can also use it to explain the Trump agenda in detail, no fuzziness please, solid policy proposals. Maybe while yer at it you can also explain some of his bazaar, treasonous and criminal behavior, but not to worry, the law is catching up on him.

Make the title nice and flattering and he might even mention it at one of his rallies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> A great way for a has been unemployed gov employee to make fast money is to bad mouth Trump for fake news orgs


I'm a retired Canadian with a good corporate pension, a Canada pension (starts at age 60) and when I turn 65 I'll get Old Age Pension in addition, oh and free health care too. Everybody gets it too, if you payed in that is, and it includes brown folks, natives and even Muslims!

If you know where I can contact George Soros, I wouldn't mind a few extra bucks to give away, I understand he pays in gringo(US) dollars eh. If you're a rich country you can treat your citizens well, unless yer an idiot who's worried about the brown folks getting some too. Then you get stupid and live like shit while the wealthy divide conquer and generally fuck ya over.

By fake news orgs, I assume you mean everybody other than FOX news and a few other right wing extremist websites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Nope


YEP


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

*Vaping & Drinking Games: New Report Of More White House Chaos | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




On the heels of high-profile White House firings & dismissals, a new Washington Post report details one office inside Trump's White House marred by inexperience and drinking games.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you should not bet $10,000 on it again
> 
> but i guess you've never had that much money to gamble with in your life


I have 4 wheelers that cost more than that 

Buck, you must have a great life. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> YEP


Remind me to remind you that Trump is still president at the end of the year .


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Remind me to remind you that Trump is still president at the end of the year .


Nice meltdown, brown shirt.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 31, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Nice meltdown, brown shirt.


And in 3 years when hes president again remind me to make fun of your feels.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> And in 3 years when hes president again remind me to make fun of your feels.


What username will you be using?


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> And in 3 years when hes president again remind me to make fun of your feels.


That's funny, because every candidate that Trump has endorsed lately has tanked. Which leads me to believe you're too poor to pay attention, too dumb to recognize facts, or both. I'm leaning towards the latter of the three. 

Who do you think Mueller will indict next? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What username will you be using?


Good point


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What username will you be using?


I wil always be Spandy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> I wil always be Spandy.


Donald's nickname is* spanky*, since getting a few whacks on the ass seems to calm him down, maybe it'll work for you too!


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 31, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> That's funny, because every candidate that Trump has endorsed lately has tanked. Which leads me to believe you're too poor to pay attention, too dumb to recognize facts, or both. I'm leaning towards the latter of the three.
> 
> Who do you think Mueller will indict next? Asking for a friend.


Honestly I really dont care. 

Poor people have poor ways. Allowing "policy" to dictate your life is a poor way to live. I killed it during the end of Clinton,and all of Bush, Obama and am still killing it with Trump. Lots of policy change, never touched me because I dont allow it to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What username will you be using?


Good one! 10 out of 10 by the American judge, 9 out of ten by the Canadian judge, 1 outta 10 by the russian judge!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Honestly I really dont care.
> 
> Poor people have poor ways. Allowing "policy" to dictate your life is a poor way to live. I killed it during the end of Clinton,and all of Bush, Obama and am still killing it with Trump. Lots of policy change, never touched me because I dont allow it to.


So you can afford more Popsicles for the neighbor boy. Good for you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Honestly I really dont care.
> 
> Poor people have poor ways. Allowing "policy" to dictate your life is a poor way to live. I killed it during the end of Clinton,and all of Bush, Obama and am still killing it with Trump. Lots of policy change, never touched me because I dont allow it to.


Your self centered to the point of self destruction. Policy affects the country and all the people living in it, some do well economically, some don't, there are rich people in Nigeria too. Just because you personally are doing well economically means nothing, you could have a rich daddy or dumb luck.

Donald never had a real chance to fuck up the economy yet and ya better pray to Jesus that he doesn't, he's still living off the fat of the land thanks to Obama. Perhaps you forgot the crises Obama inherited in 2008, the prosperity you enjoy is his legacy. One can only imagine the result of Trump asking for 2 trillion dollars to bailout the big banks next time they fuck up. Fortunately for America I figure Donald will be a bad memory locked away in a supermax before then and Pence will be fighting to stay out of jail.

If Trump runs the economy off the rails ya might be selling yer recreational vehicles to survive. The last time when Bush fucked up yer economy Canadians came south and scooped up recreational vehicles and classic cars dirt cheap, many people I know have a second home in Arizona bought at a super bargain, while yer banks were froze solid. Some did buy houses in Florida too, but they have a high non resident state property tax. If Donald fucks things up, ya could lose the farm Cletus.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a retired Canadian with a good corporate pension, a Canada pension (starts at age 60) and when I turn 65 I'll get Old Age Pension in addition, oh and free health care too. Everybody gets it too, if you payed in that is, and it includes brown folks, natives and even Muslims!
> 
> If you know where I can contact George Soros, I wouldn't mind a few extra bucks to give away, I understand he pays in gringo(US) dollars eh. If you're a rich country you can treat your citizens well, unless yer an idiot who's worried about the brown folks getting some too. Then you get stupid and live like shit while the wealthy divide conquer and generally fuck ya over.
> 
> By fake news orgs, I assume you mean everybody other than FOX news and a few other right wing extremist websites.


You assume far too much.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya see I knew that hanging around with intelligent liberals would do you some good, you learned how to spell "fascist" correctly!


“Intelligent liberals” is an oxymoron


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> “Intelligent liberals” is an oxymoron


It depends on what your definition of intelligent is I suppose. And the stupider you are the less likely you are to have a reasonable definition. I suppose one could point out that the more education one has the more likely you are to be "liberal" but that probably won't work for you.

Or one could point out that the average Trump voter had 5+ fewer years of education than the average non-Trump voter. But you are too smart to concede that education makes one intelligent.

So what does make one intelligent in your opinion? Is it the number of kids you are raising for some other redneck (cuck, cuck, cuck)? Is it the number of guns you own? Is it the number of popsicles you can photograph young children sucking without making it on the sex offender list? Hours of FOX watched or listened to? Number of wheels on your primary domicile?

I guess old Newt can help you out here... maybe intelligence should be measured by how intelligent you _*feel*_*. *The problem is that the dumber you are, the more likely you are to feel intelligent, so it doesn't really provide your type with much of a basis to make that call, does it?

Go ahead and feel intelligent. Whatever decreases the likelihood of you training a high powered weapon on a group of defenseless children.







You're a smart boy. Yes you are. Who's a smart boy? You are. Here, have a popsicle.

Good boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> “Intelligent liberals” is an oxymoron


Must be why all the university professors and most successful people are liberals and why so many hicks with a southern drawl are Trump fans. But then again it could be just ingrained racism poisoning their minds with hate, many folks in the south are taught to hate early in life, like some displaced palestinians are taught to hate Zionist. Most white folks won't come right out and say they are racist because today there might be consequences, but you see it in their behavior.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Polls predicted a landslide win for Clinton, too.


As I recall the polls before the election called for a close race with a 2 or 3 point lead for Clinton, she did win the popular vote by almost 3 million. Some people who answered the polling questions were ashamed to say they were stupid enough to vote for Trump and lied to the pollsters, so it threw off the polling results. Voting for Trump was not something some people wanted to admit even before the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> A great way for a has been unemployed gov employee to make fast money is to bad mouth Trump for fake news orgs
> 
> You assume far too much.


The lawyers are making extra bucks on TV like all talking heads, but they represent the vast majority view of the legal profession. Donald Trump can't even find a lawyer, get that through yer head, he's so fucking evil not even a lawyer will touch him with a 10 foot pole! For a lawyer, representing the POTUS is usually a singular honor and an indicator your at the top of your profession, the main reason they won't touch Trump is he's a pathological liar. They also like to get paid for their work, up front, only an idiot would give Donald credit.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your self centered to the point of self destruction. Policy affects the country and all the people living in it, some do well economically, some don't, there are rich people in Nigeria too. Just because you personally are doing well economically means nothing, you could have a rich daddy or dumb luck.
> 
> Donald never had a real chance to fuck up the economy yet and ya better pray to Jesus that he doesn't, he's still living off the fat of the land thanks to Obama. Perhaps you forgot the crises Obama inherited in 2008, the prosperity you enjoy is his legacy. One can only imagine the result of Trump asking for 2 trillion dollars to bailout the big banks next time they fuck up. Fortunately for America I figure Donald will be a bad memory locked away in a supermax before then and Pence will be fighting to stay out of jail.
> 
> If Trump runs the economy off the rails ya might be selling yer recreational vehicles to survive. The last time when Bush fucked up yer economy Canadians came south and scooped up recreational vehicles and classic cars dirt cheap, many people I know have a second home in Arizona bought at a super bargain, while yer banks were froze solid. Some did buy houses in Florida too, but they have a high non resident state property tax. If Donald fucks things up, ya could lose the farm Cletus.



The economy has never dictated my success because I dont have all my eggs in one basket. When bush "fucked up the economy" I capitalized by purchasing property and used the rent income from those properties to keep buying more. Business covers the rentals and rentals cover the business. Or they both are kicking ass, never are both a miss.


----------



## Terps (Mar 31, 2018)

Russia gate just like pizzagate however with liberals!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

Terps said:


> Russia gate just like pizzagate however with liberals!


Are you still waiting for the indictments resulting from the DOJ being handed the findings of Trump's Blue Ribbon Commission on Voter Fraud? Or the contents of Seth Rich's laptop?

You make a post saying that two things are equal when they are very clearly not (given the indictments already handed out by the Mueller probe) and you think this is clever, right? 

Wow, you must be as pleased with yourself as Donald was when he thought up the "winning" strategy of calling the Mueller probe a witch hunt. Did you call all your friends like he did?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> The economy has never dictated my success because I dont have all my eggs in one basket. When bush "fucked up the economy" I capitalized by purchasing property and used the rent income from those properties to keep buying more. Business covers the rentals and rentals cover the business. Or they both are kicking ass, never are both a miss.


If Donald causes the economy to take a shit you'll be surprised at how quick it can be all wiped away. Wealth can be ephemeral and is only one ingredient to a happy life and not even really necessary, money is not an end in itself, happiness is the end. If you're self centered and concerned only for yourself, you cannot be happy, for happiness comes from within and it's wellspring is compassion.

Your passport is the biggest factor in determining your wealth or ability to become wealthy, it's the country where you reside that counts the most for making and keeping money. If you lived in Mexico you could be a peso millionaire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Terps said:


> Russia gate just like pizzagate however with liberals!


Both were created in russia, one as disinformation for idiots and the other was created to steal the US election and install a puppet in power. Like they haven't been doing this in Europe for years without success, but hit the nail on the head first time around in 2016 in the US election. Having a traitor as a candidate helps a lot with this stuff.

Donald has got his head so far up Putin's ass he can taste his lunch and millions of American morons have their heads buried in Donald's ass, licking up all the shit that comes out.

Hate makes ya stupid, so does greed, but the greedy usually behave logically, the hateful will cut their own throats every time..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> So you won’t search for “David Hogg at home” so you can’t pretend it was a lie or you did find it and are pretending you didn’t? Either way, you are lying.


Even if he was home.. why does that discredit the fact that innocent children were gunned down and something needs to be changed? Im not saying take tge guns.. thatll never work. Stricter gun laws.. Stricter background checks. I wont even go with the age being raised.. kids move out generally at 18 except for a few socks here.. and people should have access to home defense and/or hunting rifles if they are legally considered an adult. Something has to change. We need to get the nra out of politics


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Even if he was home.. why does that discredit the fact that innocent children were gunned down and something needs to be changed? Im not saying take tge guns.. thatll never work. Stricter gun laws.. Stricter background checks. I wont even go with the age being raised.. kids move out generally at 18 except for a few socks here.. and people should have access to home defense and/or hunting rifles if they are legally considered an adult. Something has to change. We need to get the nra out of politics


But Hillary...


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It depends on what your definition of intelligent is I suppose. And the stupider you are the less likely you are to have a reasonable definition. I suppose one could point out that the more education one has the more likely you are to be "liberal" but that probably won't work for you.
> 
> Or one could point out that the average Trump voter had 5+ fewer years of education than the average non-Trump voter. But you are too smart to concede that education makes one intelligent.
> 
> ...


So your argument is based on assumptions you have about me?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Must be why all the university professors and most successful people are liberals and why so many hicks with a southern drawl are Trump fans. But then again it could be just ingrained racism poisoning their minds with hate, many folks in the south are taught to hate early in life, like some displaced palestinians are taught to hate Zionist. Most white folks won't come right out and say they are racist because today there might be consequences, but you see it in their behavior.


Behavior? That seems to consist of not sharing your viewpoint Why is everything racist with you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> So your argument is based on assumptions you have about me?


No, your posts. You are not good at this.

Do you feel like you are?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As I recall the polls before the election called for a close race with a 2 or 3 point lead for Clinton, she did win the popular vote by almost 3 million. Some people who answered the polling questions were ashamed to say they were stupid enough to vote for Trump and lied to the pollsters, so it threw off the polling results. Voting for Trump was not something some people wanted to admit even before the election.


Not ashamed, just not wanting to be attacked by fascist liberals


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Not ashamed, just not wanting to be attacked by fascist liberals


Or tiny giants.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Rollitup gets asked if he gets pad to moderate in the thread “INCONSISTENT MODERATION” and he closes the thread
This is why you lost the election. Your behavior, fascism, insults instead of rational thought, etc. turns the stomach of even some traditional Democrat voters. Keep doubling down on that.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The lawyers are making extra bucks on TV like all talking heads, but they represent the vast majority view of the legal profession. Donald Trump can't even find a lawyer, get that through yer head, he's so fucking evil not even a lawyer will touch him with a 10 foot pole! For a lawyer, representing the POTUS is usually a singular honor and an indicator your at the top of your profession, the main reason they won't touch Trump is he's a pathological liar. They also like to get paid for their work, up front, only an idiot would give Donald credit.


Pretty sure he can call any lawyer in my local phone book and they would be happy to represent him. Trump is more than able to pay cash up front.
You seem to think lawyers only represent those they agree with.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Polls predicted a landslide win for Clinton, too.


they predicted a 2-3 point win for clinton, which happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> I have 4 wheelers that cost more than that
> 
> Buck, you must have a great life. Keep up the good work.


so then why didn;t you take my $10,000 if you knew trump was gonna win?

i even offered to put the money in escrow. 

guess you just didn;t have the money or the balls, girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> I wil always be Spandy.


*spandex


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Even if he was home.. why does that discredit the fact that innocent children were gunned down and something needs to be changed? Im not saying take tge guns.. thatll never work. Stricter gun laws.. Stricter background checks. I wont even go with the age being raised.. kids move out generally at 18 except for a few socks here.. and people should have access to home defense and/or hunting rifles if they are legally considered an adult. Something has to change. We need to get the nra out of politics


Unclebaldrick accused me of lying about a “child”. He has had plenty of time to view those videos himself, but he continued to accuse my of lying.
Whatever bizarre tangent you went off on isn’t my problem


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> The economy has never dictated my success because I dont have all my eggs in one basket. When bush "fucked up the economy" I capitalized by purchasing property and used the rent income from those properties to keep buying more. Business covers the rentals and rentals cover the business. Or they both are kicking ass, never are both a miss.


you literally said you had to keep two sets of books or you would be out of business


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Pretty sure he can call any lawyer in my local phone book and they would be happy to represent him. Trump is more than able to pay cash up front.
> You seem to think lawyers only represent those they agree with.


so then why can't twump find any decent lawyers?

mueller has 17


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Pretty sure he can call any lawyer in my local phone book and they would be happy to represent him. Trump is more than able to pay cash up front.
> You seem to think lawyers only represent those they agree with.


He's a pathological liar and a professional liability for any lawyer, he needs a specialist type Washington lawyer, a bush leaguer won't do. Don't be too sure about the lawyers in your hometown, he's ripped off lots of lawyers and the word is out, they would want money up front too. They don't have to agree with him or even like him to represent him, but he has to be honest with his lawyer, them's the rules and he has demonstrated an inability for even basic honesty.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, your posts. You are not good at this.
> 
> Do you feel like you are?


No, your assumptions. You are extremely dishonest or extremely stupid.
You seem to think you are.
Tell us again how those videos don’t exist


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> No, your assumptions. You are extremely dishonest or extremely stupid.
> You seem to think you are.
> Tell us again how those videos don’t exist


Post them.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a pathological liar and a professional liability for any lawyer, he needs a specialist type Washington lawyer, a bush leaguer won't do. Don't be too sure about the layers in your hometown, he's ripped off lots of lawyers and the word is out, they would want money up front too. They don't have to agree with him or even like him to represent him, but he has to be honest with his lawyer, them's the rules and he has demonstrated an inability for even basic honesty.


What part of “able to pay up front” did you not understand? Or are you just repeating idiocies at this point?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Rollitup gets asked if he gets pad to moderate in the thread “INCONSISTENT MODERATION” and he closes the thread
> This is why you lost the election. Your behavior, fascism, insults instead of rational thought, etc. turns the stomach of even some traditional Democrat voters. Keep doubling down on that.


Pot Roast has been around here a long time, has loads of experience and can smell bullshit a mile away, a mod is God here, get used to it. He killed your thread because it was the kind of bullshit he doesn't need to put up with, they volunteer a lot of time to make this site work and don't need the pain in the ass.

If you support Trump yer the last one who should be talking about "rational thought".


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Unclebaldrick accused me of lying about a “child”. He has had plenty of time to view those videos himself, but he continued to accuse my of lying.
> Whatever bizarre tangent you went off on isn’t my problem


Wahhh... 
Is that a better answer to your post? 
http://www.politifact.com/florida/statements/2018/mar/27/blog-posting/david-hogg-not-school-during-shooting-s-fake-news/
He was in school. I know youll say its fake news and believe a YouTube video instead. Post another real source with facts. Its ok if you cant because im sure i can find about a hundred fact checked articles that say he was.

Don't be a dummy... dontcha know dummy's are what got a liar into the whitehouse?


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Post them.


Tell me how to do that on a iPhone.
Or you could just search YouTube. 
See how generous I am?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> What part of “able to pay up front” did you not understand? Or are you just repeating idiocies at this point?


Don't be too sure about how rich he is, he blew the family fortune, sold trump steaks and ripped off people over a bogus Trump University, finally he was reduced to treason and money laundering for the russians. Donald is a well known deadbeat and bullshit artist. Lots of lawyers would represent him, but would be risking their reputations and law licenses doing it.


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pot Roast has been around here a long time, has loads of experience and can smell bullshit a mile away, a mod is God here, get used to it. He killed your thread because it was the kind of bullshit he doesn't need to put up with, they volunteer a lot of time to make this site work and don't need the pain in the ass.
> 
> If you support Trump yer the last one who should be talking about "rational thought".


Wasn’t my thread.
Wasn’t even my post that got the thread closed.
Try again
Oh wait, let me put you on “ignore”.
Ok, now you can continue spoulting idiocy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Behavior? That seems to consist of not sharing your viewpoint Why is everything racist with you?


You don't have to share my view point, just provide honest, logical arguments for yours, and I won't quibble over any "fake news" bullshit, facts are facts and opinions are just opinions and nothing more. The facts are not on your side, there is a mounting mountain of evidence against Trump and his associates, in fact there are already several convictions.

Race is central to Trump's support, the statistics say it all. Only racism/tribalism can distort reality to the degree that most Trump supporters experience. Racism/tribalism makes born yesterday christians ignore and filter out things like "grab them by the pussy".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Wasn’t my thread.
> Wasn’t even my post that got the thread closed.
> Try again
> Oh wait, let me put you on “ignore”.
> Ok, now you can continue spoulting idiocy


Having me on ignore works for me too. So what if it wasn't your thread or the thread of your sock puppet, I don't give a shit, but judging by your posts here I can see why you'd whine about a mod attack thread being deleted. 

A mod is God, fools piss off God, there ain't no 1st amendment on RIU, just mods and admins, start yer own redneck forum if ya want different, the forum software is free and server farm space is cheap as dirt.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> Tell me how to do that on a iPhone.
> Or you could just search YouTube.
> See how generous I am?


good boy. Want a treat?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a pathological liar and a professional liability for any lawyer, he needs a specialist type Washington lawyer, a bush leaguer won't do. Don't be too sure about the layers in your hometown, he's ripped off lots of lawyers and the word is out, they would want money up front too. They don't have to agree with him or even like him to represent him, but he has to be honest with his lawyer, them's the rules and he has demonstrated an inability for even basic honesty.


No good lawyer wants their name on the stern of the orange Titanic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No good lawyer wants their name on the stern of the orange Titanic.


The SS (Shit Storm)Trumptanic! Will go down bigly with all the GOP lashed to the mast and screaming all the way to the bottom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

*The crucifiction of Cheeto Jesus*
A modern passion play.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

*Why Ex-Donald Trump Lawyer John Dowd Is 'In The Sights Of Robert Mueller' | The Last Word | MSNBC*




This is the kind of shit a lawyer can get into working for Trump. Donald needs a lawyer who will tell him to, "Shut the fuck up, I run this case not you". Do as I say or I walk and keep the retainer as per the agreement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 31, 2018)

*Mueller Investigated Sessions for Perjury on Russia Statements*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/mueller-investigated-sessions-for-perjury-on-russia-statements
Maybe Sessions didn't cut a deal with Mueller, Andy McCabe's firing before pension must have pissed him off, Andy was Mueller's fellow boy scout. Jeff will have to be very useful to Mueller to get away unscathed from perjury and russian collusion after helping Trump fuck over the leadership of the FBI. For now he's useful where he is and what he is, which is a sand bag used to protect Mueller from Trump, after Trump is impeached who knows...


----------



## peabody2018 (Mar 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> good boy. Want a treat?


What are you offering?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> What are you offering?


if you pay me $14 i will let you suck my dick.


----------



## peabody2018 (Apr 1, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No good lawyer wants their name on the stern of the orange Titanic.


There no such thing as a “good” lawyer


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> There no such thing as a “good” lawyer


mueller seems pretty good


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

*This should help with some bigly distraction!*


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2018)

New york magazine cover shot


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Apr 2, 2018)

3,2,1...










triggered.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 3,2,1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he never made america great though. he was supposed to ban all muslims and make mexico pay for the wall

when is that gonna happen so we know that america has been made great again, spandex?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


>



Made in China


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Made in China


Soon to have a tariff on it as part of Donald's trade war!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 3,2,1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Make a matched set, this Tee shirt will go nicely with your hat. What ya call a fool's fashion statement!*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2018)

MAGA lol

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/30/1753357/-Trump-Picks-His-Former-Caddy-to-Replace-Hope-Hicks-as-White-House-Communications-Director?detail=emaildkre


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> MAGA lol
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/3/30/1753357/-Trump-Picks-His-Former-Caddy-to-Replace-Hope-Hicks-as-White-House-Communications-Director?detail=emaildkre



He is a fucking idiot


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2018)

MCGA=Make Caddies Great Again


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> MCGA=Make Caddies Great Again


Will Dan Scavino get two salaries, one for his WH job and another as Trump's caddy on the weekends?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4115754


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Make a matched set, this Tee shirt will go nicely with your hat. What ya call a fool's fashion statement!*
> View attachment 4115727



Triggered


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> MCGA=Make Caddies Great Again


I thought it was Make Caddies Gratis Again, since the American taxpayers are now footing the bill for them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Triggered


we are so totally triggered by all the guilty pleas and indictments gradually working their way up to trump


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Apr 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> we are so totally triggered by all the guilty pleas and indictments gradually working their way up to trump



Not even paying attention. How about you worry about it for me?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Not even paying attention. How about you worry about it for me?


yeah, i guess they are not black so you are not concerned about what crimes they commit.

keep focused on that breitbart 'black crime' section, spandex


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

*Russian bots are tweeting their support of embattled Fox News host Laura Ingraham*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/04/02/russian-bots-are-tweeting-their-support-of-embattled-fox-news-host-laura-ingraham/?utm_term=.45e40d6bb2fe
Embattled Fox News host Laura Ingraham has found some unlikely allies: Russian bots.

Russian-linked Twitter accounts have rallied around the conservative talk-show host, who has come under fire for attacking the young survivors of the Parkland, Fla., school shooting. According to the website Hamilton 68, which tracks the spread of Russian propaganda on Twitter, the hashtag #IstandwithLaura jumped 2,800 percent in 48 hours this weekend. On Saturday night, it was the top trending hashtag among Russian campaigners.
*More...*

The sides in this fight are plain to see, treason on one side and patriotism on the other. Putin only support things that are bad for America and diminish it's wealth and standing in the world, so does fox news. Fox news has become a propaganda outlet for Trump and that means it's a Propaganda outlet for Putin, if you support a traitor you are a traitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

*Trump appears to be losing his war on the media*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2018/04/02/trump-appears-to-be-losing-his-war-on-the-media/?utm_term=.f4f175aacce9
President Trump called CNN “fake” again on Monday, but a new Monmouth University poll shows that a plurality of Americans put more trust in the network than in the president.
*More...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Russian bots are tweeting their support of embattled Fox News host Laura Ingraham*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/04/02/russian-bots-are-tweeting-their-support-of-embattled-fox-news-host-laura-ingraham/?utm_term=.45e40d6bb2fe
> Embattled Fox News host Laura Ingraham has found some unlikely allies: Russian bots.
> 
> ...


RT denies it. Ask tty, those could just be Russian Laura Ingraham fans exerslzing their democratic rights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

*President Trump Invites Vladimir Putin to the White House, Kremlin Says*
http://time.com/5224577/donald-trump-vladimir-putin-white-house-invite/

(MOSCOW) — An aide to Russian President Vladimir Putin says U.S. President Donald Trump has invited the Russian leader to the White House, but the two countries haven’t started any preparations for such a visit.

Trump and Putin had a telephone conversation on March 20 in which Trump congratulated Putin on winning the Russian presidential election two days earlier. The White House and the Kremlin said at the time the two presidents discussed meeting in person.

Putin aide Yuri Ushakov told Russian news agencies on Monday that Trump specifically invited Putin to the White House during the call.
*More...*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looks like Donald needs more instructions and guidance on how to destroy the country, he requires remedial education. Vlad must be getting a sore asshole with Trump's head shoved up it constantly. Trump is a traitor and sold out his country, how fucking obvious does it have to be, if Mueller doesn't know what Putin has on Trump, he's gonna. Mueller has enough evidence to put Trump away forever, so Vlad must have something on video and not just criminal but something embarrassing and/or disgusting, Trump has no shame, so it's gotta be something illegal and spectacular. Trump is the perfect target for a russian intelligence compromot operation, sociopathic, indolent, impulsive, greedy and sexually driven, he must of had his buttons pushed bigly in Moscow and it's all on high quality video.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *President Trump Invites Vladimir Putin to the White House, Kremlin Says*
> http://time.com/5224577/donald-trump-vladimir-putin-white-house-invite/
> 
> (MOSCOW) — An aide to Russian President Vladimir Putin says U.S. President Donald Trump has invited the Russian leader to the White House, but the two countries haven’t started any preparations for such a visit.
> ...



republicans are playing a very dangerous game. i hope voters hand their asses to them in november.


----------



## IntergalacticHillbilly (Apr 2, 2018)

When the pictures of Ivanka and Bannon in the kfc restroom get leaked it's game over for Drumph


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2018)

wordz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> republicans are playing a very dangerous game. i hope voters hand their asses to them in november.


Vlad will get to sleep in the Lincoln bedroom! Maybe Putin will be invited to do a congressional address on national TV with standing ovations from the GOP! A triumphal tour of America perhaps a private visit to the NSA and CIA headquarters with the russian "delegation", maybe Donald will grant Vlad a high level security clearance and he can leave with a plane load of hard drives to read back home.

I wonder what the price of refuge in Moscow will be, Donald might be making travel arrangements!


----------



## IntergalacticHillbilly (Apr 2, 2018)

All you lefties need to do is look into who manufactured and installed the gold siding in the original Trump Tower to find all the links you need to shut this down and disenfranchise the rednecks and problem solved. Ya'll can thank me later.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

IntergalacticHillbilly said:


> All you lefties need to do is look into who manufactured and installed the gold siding in the original Trump Tower to find all the links you need to shut this down and disenfranchise the rednecks and problem solved. Ya'll can thank me later.


Oh look another sock puppet


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 2, 2018)

You people kill me buying into this political soap opera. Is it for people who think they are too intelligent to watch wrasslin? Y'all too good for WWE? You might as well be. Trump is part of the team he aint goin no where ! This garbage is to keep you from focusing on what's really going on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

The best outcome for America would be for Donald to jump on air force one and run to Moscow when Mueller is closing in. He could ask Vlad for refuge from the deep state coup and do propaganda broadcasts back home to the base for Putin. Maybe he could build a big fucking golden tower in Moscow, a monument to the morons in his base.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> You people kill me buying into this political soap opera. Is it for people who think they are too intelligent to watch wrasslin? Y'all too good for WWE? You might as well be. Trump is part of the team he aint goin no where ! This garbage is to keep you from focusing on what's really going on.


Trump has made politics resemble WWE for sure, he's gathered every slimeball, traitor and moron in the country to his banner. So what does Alex Jones say is really going on today? Trump is a traitor and Putin has got America by the nuts with one hand and a knife at yer throat with the other, that what's going on. Vlad has also got thousands of nukes targeted at you, that another thing that's going on.


----------



## IntergalacticHillbilly (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm so damn mad at myself that I voted for this snakeoil salesman based off a damn facebook ad. Seriously I would have voted for Hillary if I knew this guy was going to his job with so much venom for everything that isn't whiteman values.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

IntergalacticHillbilly said:


> I'm so damn mad at myself that I voted for this snakeoil salesman based off a damn facebook ad. Seriously I would have voted for Hillary if I knew this guy was going to his job with so much venom for everything that isn't whiteman values.


Donald will destroy the GOP and cause the country to vear left, you'll end up with single payer health care, legalised pot for sure and sensible national gun laws, no nuts and no fly, the sort of thing 90+% of gun owners want, but the NRA doesn't. The next elected republican president will be an atheist black person of indeterminate gender and uncertain sexual orientation, Donald is gonna fuck the GOP that badly. Those poor cunts will be lucky to get elected in Dixie and they is extra stupid there!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will destroy the GOP and cause the country to vear left, you'll end up with single payer health care, legalised pot for sure and sensible national gun laws, no nuts and no fly, the sort of thing 90+% of gun owners want, but the NRA doesn't. The next elected republican president will be an atheist black person of indeterminate gender and uncertain sexual orientation, Donald is gonna fuck the GOP that badly. Those poor cunts will be lucky to get elected in Dixie and they is extra stupid there!


never underestimate the stupid fuckers that live in rural america. they have no logic, they are brainwashed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> never underestimate the stupid fuckers that live in rural america. they have no logic, they are brainwashed


Donald's trade war will grab them by the wallet and the conspiracy trials will take the wind out of them. Agricultural products are high on the list of coming Chinese trade tariffs, we should do quite well in Canada on, wheat, soybeans, corn and a bunch of other stuff they grow in the heartland. Donald is gonna gut rural America! BTW thanks for the trade!

Rural America shops on Amazon too cause it delivers stuff to the sticks with the US post and Donald is trying to fuck that up too.


----------



## IntergalacticHillbilly (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's trade war will grab them by the wallet and the conspiracy trials will take the wind out of them. Agricultural products are high on the list of coming Chinese trade tariffs, we should do quite well in Canada on, wheat, soybeans, corn and a bunch of other stuff they grow in the heartland. Donald is gonna gut rural America! BTW thanks for the trade!
> 
> Rural America shops on Amazon too cause it delivers stuff to the sticks with the US post and Donald is trying to fuck that up too.


Only lame rednecks buy things from people in their own communities. I don't think they are gonna be too upset about amazon paying their fair share.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

IntergalacticHillbilly said:


> Only lame rednecks buy things from people in their own communities. I don't think they are gonna be too upset about amazon paying their fair share.


amazon already pays.

trump is a moron and so are his sheep.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 2, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Y'all too good for WWE?


I am.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2018)

IntergalacticHillbilly said:


> Only lame rednecks buy things from people in their own communities. I don't think they are gonna be too upset about amazon paying their fair share.


Lots of stuff you can't get in rural communities, nobody buys stuff on Amazon or ebay they can pick up at the walmart of even locally from a hardware store. Many people buy grow equipment and supplies in a rural area or small towns using Amazon or ebay because it's not available locally. 

So ya figure king Donald should be allowed to attack Amazon because the owner also owns the Washington post and that pisses Donald off. Yer willing to cut yer own fucking throat for the orange fuhrer of the white race, just because Donald said it you'll go along, yer a fool. Do you even know how your government works or is suppose to work? Do you think that kind of behavior by a president is tolerable? The shareholders can now sue Trump and the US government for their losses on the market, watch the news to see what it will cost you!


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 2, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> wordz



Right again, UncleBuck, that was wordz! Wow, you're good.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 2, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Right again, UncleBuck, that was wordz! Wow, you're good.


i've lost my touch recently

who is peabody? can i get a "rhymes with"?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 3, 2018)

IntergalacticHillbilly said:


> Only lame rednecks buy things from people in their own communities. *I don't think* they are gonna be too upset about amazon paying their fair share.


Please do.

*Alibaba Group Holding Ltd Stock Is Ready to Hit New Highs*
Yahoo Finance-22 hours ago
Not many _stocks_ can climb 70% in a year and still have upside potential, but _Alibaba_ Group Holding Ltd (NYSE:BABA) is anything but average. The largest internet company in the world and e-commerce leader of China has its hands in most of the high-growth technology sectors around the globe, making it ...
Tech Meltdown Puts _Alibaba Stock_ Near Significant Trendline
Schaeffers Research (press release)-17 hours ago
_Alibaba_ Takes Control of Ele.me, at $9.5 Billion Value
Bloomberg-Apr 1, 2018
Is _Alibaba_ Trying to Take Over Food Delivery, Too?
Investopedia (blog)-20 hours ago
_Alibaba_ to Acquire Ele.me, Expand in Food Delivery Space
Zacks.com-Apr 2, 2018


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i've lost my touch recently
> 
> who is peabody? can i get a "rhymes with"?


peabrain


----------



## greg nr (Apr 3, 2018)

“The jurisdiction of a Special Counsel shall also include the authority to investigate and prosecute federal crimes committed in the course of, and with intent to interfere with, the Special Counsel’s investigation, such as perjury, obstruction of justice, destruction of evidence, and intimidation of witnesses; and to conduct appeals arising out of the matter being investigated and/or prosecuted,”​Who was that aimed at I wonder?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2018)

Mueller moves in mysterious ways, but it looks like Trump and the perjury part will nail Jeff Sessions for sure, I figured Jeff would have a squeal deal all sewn up with Mueller by now, but maybe Trump kept him out of the inner circle of conspirators. He might not know anything useful for the russia conspiracy charges, firing Comey and McCabe and obstruction of justice, that's another matter.

Mueller is out for blood and truth and he'll drain both from his targets before he's done, the feds are gonna be real pricks on this one. Mueller is a pro, but if he can have any personal motivation in this matter I'd say he has it, not for the attacks on himself, but what really pisses him off are the attacks on the FBI, justice and constitution. The FBI was his baby and McCabe was one of his boy scouts, I'd bet there's a personal element in this too, but Trump is guilty as sin on multiple charges, the problem is picking the one to start with!

If Mueller and his team are gunning for Trump, the first part of their plan must be to remove him from office so the fun can begin.

So I wonder how Vlad's WH visit will go, will he sleep in the Lincoln bedroom and address congress, giving them shit! Wonder what Mitch and Paul think about that, will they give him a standing ovation during his address to the joint session of congress!

Wait, I already posted a picture of the future, the cartoonist is a prophet

*Vlad's address to the joint session of congress!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2018)

greg nr said:


> “The jurisdiction of a Special Counsel shall also include the authority to investigate and prosecute federal crimes committed in the course of, and with intent to interfere with, the Special Counsel’s investigation, such as perjury, obstruction of justice, destruction of evidence, and intimidation of witnesses; and to conduct appeals arising out of the matter being investigated and/or prosecuted,”​Who was that aimed at I wonder?


There are a lot of redacted parts in that memo, just enough was unredacted to serve the purpose and nothing more!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, well, not so great news. The washington post reported that muehler is preparing a report detailing trumps actions obstructing justice and potentially his part in the conspiracy against america.

So why is that bad? Because he wouldn't do that if he were planning to indict trump. There is a standing justice department position that you can't indict a sitting president. There are other positions, but muehler would have to go against justice's standing opinion.

If he were going to indict trump, everything would be detailed in the indictment.

Unindicted co-conspirator. Like hot chatting your sister. I don't have a sister, but I doubt it would be any fun.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, well, not so great news. The washington post reported that muehler is preparing a report detailing trumps actions obstructing justice and potentially his part in the conspiracy against america.
> 
> So why is that bad? Because he wouldn't do that if he were planning to indict trump. There is a standing justice department position that you can't indict a sitting president. There are other positions, but muehler would have to go against justice's standing opinion.
> 
> ...


Surely you didn't expect Republicans to do their job once Trump's obstruction of justice was documented and released? Indicted or not.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i've lost my touch recently
> 
> who is peabody? can i get a "rhymes with"?


He shoddy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, well, not so great news. The washington post reported that muehler is preparing a report detailing trumps actions obstructing justice and potentially his part in the conspiracy against america.
> 
> So why is that bad? Because he wouldn't do that if he were planning to indict trump. There is a standing justice department position that you can't indict a sitting president. There are other positions, but muehler would have to go against justice's standing opinion.
> 
> ...


that was a month ago and trump is under investigation, just not criminal investigation "at this time" (a month ago)


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> He shoddy?


vague scents of red1966 taking care to disguise his writing


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> vague scents of red1966 taking care to disguise his writing


teeth rotting?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i've lost my touch recently
> 
> who is peabody? can i get a "rhymes with"?


the zombie?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> vague scents of red1966 taking care to disguise his writing


I haven't read anything he's written. Replies to him tell me all I need to know that he simply belongs on ignore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

*Lawrence On President Donald Trump, Robert Mueller And 'Subject' V. 'Target' *




Lawrence O'Donnell walks through new reporting that Robert Mueller has told Trump's lawyers the president is a "subject" of the Russia investigation, but not currently a target and what it means.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, well, not so great news. The washington post reported that muehler is preparing a report detailing trumps actions obstructing justice and potentially his part in the conspiracy against america.
> 
> So why is that bad? Because he wouldn't do that if he were planning to indict trump. There is a standing justice department position that you can't indict a sitting president. There are other positions, but muehler would have to go against justice's standing opinion.
> 
> ...


Such a pessimist! It will soon be report card season for Donald, the first one being on obstruction of justice. Donald will have to act (to obstruct justice) before Rosenstein gives it to congress and either they or he makes it public. Since the report is in lieu of a criminal charge, it should be made public like a court document, there is a strong public interest in the matter.

The first report should be enough to knock him out of office or freeze his freedom of action. They don't really need to interview Trump for it either, so that means it's already written and ready to go. What the fuck would Trump say anyway that wasn't bullshit? During the interview they are going to give Trump the report on obstructing justice and say defend yourself against these charges.

Besides, Donald's trade war is hammering the shit out of the market and heartland at the same time, a two for one punch right to the base!

I'm sure many in the base are saying, "Yeah ha, Cheeto Jesus take the wheel"!


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Apr 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> nobody buys stuff on Amazon or ebay they can pick up at the walmart of even locally from a hardware store.


This is why you work for someone else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> This is why you work for someone else.


I'm retired from a corporate job with a good pension and I've run several side businesses of my own over the years.

So, you approve of the great leader's trade war, do you farm soybeans? Live in a rural area? Are you a farmer as your name would suggest, or a gun loonie as your avatar indicates? Got stock? 401K? Got yer head completely up yer own ass?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> that was a month ago and trump is under investigation, just not criminal investigation "at this time" (a month ago)


https://twitter.com/JoyceWhiteVance/status/981338866945789952


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Such a pessimist! It will soon be report card season for Donald


Optimists such as vance are saying june/july for the obstruction charges or report to hit. Remember though, any report or indictment has to be approved by rosenstein or sessions (depending on who is issuing it - some prosecuters on muehlers team have independent authority outside of the sc office as reported by rachel maddow last night) or their replacements...... 

Just because I'm a pessimist doesn't mean trump isn't a corrupt, lying, traitor who has zero morals or ethoics when it comes to anything involving tha law or his office.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 4, 2018)

Priceless....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Priceless....
> 
> View attachment 4116539


That one earns ya a like!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Priceless....
> 
> View attachment 4116539


He's so pissed off at the Washington Post (means he reads it) and stupid, that he's impulsively cutting his own throat, as well as America's!
Get this guy pissed under oath by putting his fragile ego on the line and Christ knows what would pop out of that shithole of a mouth! Mueller could hang the dumb fuck in five minutes, if he had him under oath. In fact you could run a pool on it if they questioned him on TV, multiple pools even.
How long before the first lie?
How many lies in the interview?
Lies in the first minute?
Will Trump get up and storm out when the heat gets turned up?
Will he order the Secret Service detail to shoot the investigators for being impertinent?

I'm still leaving a run for moscow on air force one on the table as an option, stranger than fiction, but so is this whole situation. It would be the best one for the country too and might just bitch slap some of his base back to reality. The remainder, you can treat as you would any other 5th column that literally gets their marching orders from a hostile foreign power..


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm retired from a corporate job with a good pension and I've run several side businesses of my own over the years.
> 
> So, you approve of the great leader's trade war, do you farm soybeans? Live in a rural area? Are you a farmer as your name would suggest, or a gun loonie as your avatar indicates? Got stock? 401K? Got yer head completely up yer own ass?


This is where he tells you he's independently wealthy and ran a yuuge business.

All evidence points you him being a retired ex cop who comes here as a snitch. Moved to Portland to so that his kids can take care of him as he declines into senility.

Trump supporter to the core.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This is where he tells you he's independently wealthy and ran a yuuge business.
> 
> All evidence points you him being a retired ex cop who comes here as a snitch. Moved to Portland to so that his kids can take care of him as he declines into senility.
> 
> Trump supporter to the core.


He needs to get a life, hanging with people you don't like so you can fuck them is quite the hobby! He's just another fear, hate and greed driven Trumper, you can't find a heart among them, or much of a brain for that matter.

I wonder if he'll be around if Donald goes to moscow as a fugitive, he's ok with treason so it shouldn't make much of a difference I suppose. He can follow Donald's tweets and podcasts from russia or on RT and gather inspiration like any other 5th columnist.

There's only one real question for his kind: At what point does your support for a traitor make you one yourself?

Vlad has another useful idiot


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm retired from a corporate job with a good pension and I've run several side businesses of my own over the years.
> 
> So, you approve of the great leader's trade war, do you farm soybeans? Live in a rural area? Are you a farmer as your name would suggest, or a gun loonie as your avatar indicates? Got stock? 401K? Got yer head completely up yer own ass?


he has a failing construction business in which he has to keep two sets of books to evade taxes because he is an illegal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> he has a failing construction business in which he has to keep two sets of books to evade taxes because he is an illegal


Many people in the construction business hire illegal immigrants, I figure ICE needs to focus on employers and leave poor folks alone. Are they paying fair wages? Paying tax and workers compensation? Where are the social security numbers and registration for employment, deductions for income tax? Mandatory minimums for employers would solve many problems and put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many people in the construction business hire illegal immigrants, I figure ICE needs to focus on employers and leave poor folks alone. Are they paying fair wages? Paying tax and workers compensation? Where are the social security numbers and registration for employment, deductions for income tax? Mandatory minimums for employers would solve many problems and put the blame where it belongs.


i'm not saying spandy is an undocumented worker, that would be no big deal. that's only a civil offense.

spandy is committing serious federal felonies with his tax fraud and evasion. that makes him an ILLEGAL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not saying spandy is an undocumented worker, that would be no big deal. that's only a civil offense.
> 
> spandy is committing serious federal felonies with his tax fraud and evasion. that makes him an ILLEGAL


I find a lot of Trump supporters are a bit like him, self centered to the point of self destruction. They seem to be primarily driven by fear, hatred and greed, I don't see much compassion displayed among them. The ones who come here seem to have some stupid notion of, "gitting them thar liberals", "confounding "liberals", or other such nonsense, as if they were conservatives or something, and not merely the useful idiots of a treasonous moron like Trump. Hate and fear make ya stupid and that explains most trumpers, lack of oxygen at birth or dumb genes and incest explain the rest. I guess most know they should have been aborted, which is why they are against it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

*Walker warns GOP 'at risk of a #BlueWave' after Democratic win in Wisconsin court race*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/04/politics/wisconsin-supreme-court-democrats-win/index.html

Washington (CNN)The Democratic-backed candidate won a seat Tuesday on Wisconsin's Supreme Court, another warning signal for the GOP that led Republican Gov. Scott Walker to tweet that the party is "at risk of a #BlueWave" in November.
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

*GOP Strategist: ‘Our President Is A Useful Idiot’ For Russia | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




According to The Washington Post, Special Counsel Robert Mueller told President Trump's lawyers that while he is still under investigation, he is not currently a criminal target. Stephanie and her panel, including one of the co-authors of that report, discuss how this could play out for Mr. trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

*Too late! They weren't wrong though...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2018)

*Mueller's team questioning Russian oligarchs*




Special counsel Robert Mueller's team has taken the unusual step of questioning Russian oligarchs who traveled into the US, stopping at least two. One of them had his electronic devices searched when his private jet landed at a New York area airport, according to multiple sources familiar with the inquiry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

*Mike Myers revives 'Dr. Evil' to tease Trump*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/2018/04/05/fallon-mike-myers-evil-vstan-wmj-orig.cnn/video/playlists/money-and-late-night-laughs/
Mike Myers joins Jimmy Fallon to poke fun at President Donald Trump's administration firings.

Hope Mike got his US citizenship, or Trump might deport him back home to Canada!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

Just a quick psa. I know all of this news is stressful. But there is a sight which is just fun to read. It is snark to the extreme and says what we all think.

https://wonkette.com/

Some current headlines....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Just a quick psa. I know all of this news is stressful. But there is a sight which is just fun to read. It is snark to the extreme and says what we all think.
> 
> https://wonkette.com/
> 
> ...


They don't look much different from regular news headlines, these days the line between farce and reality is rather blurry. Thanks Donald!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

*Meet The Midterms: ‘Blue Wave’ Hits Wisconsin Supreme Court Race | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




Meet the Midterms: ‘Blue wave’ hits Wisconsin Supreme Court race
Republicans are sounding the alarm after losing a state Supreme Court seat in Wisconsin, leading Republican Governor Scott Walker to tweet that the election results "show we are at risk of a Blue Wave in Wisconsin.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Panic is starting to set in among the GOP, Mitch was bitch'n about it too and seems a might worried! If Mueller was to give his report in the next month or so, it might receive an interesting response from the republican leadership and present an opportunity to unload Trump and distance themselves, while minimising the damage with the base. They are in a hard place, cause it will be around primary season and if the loonies show up pissed about Donald, many won't get to run in November. They don't want to be going into the midterms carrying Donald and his ocean of water while scandals, bombshells and criminal trials are going off like fireworks during the election. They will also be carrying Mueller's impeachment report, if they don't act on it. It will be a slaughter of the elephants for sure, ole Dumbo would be killed and buried by a landslide.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Meet The Midterms: ‘Blue Wave’ Hits Wisconsin Supreme Court Race | MTP Daily | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see them doing anything.

The report, apparently, will only cover obstruction. The gop will never convict him on that charge. It doesn't matter how badly they will get killed, they simply won't remove a republican president on obstruction charges. Not this congress.

They would rather take the lumps and function from the minority.

The calculus is obvious. The can lose x seats if they do nothing, but they will lose more than x seats if they vote to convict. The base is still behind trump. That hasn't changed.

The base doesn't care about obstruction, or corruption, or incompetance. They revel in it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2018)

Bought and paid for politicians sold this country out on behalf of corporations outsourcing jobs for big bonuses. Now the king of the idiots starts a trade war with a country that holds our nuts in their hand because of it. All China has to do is not buy our bonds and put tariffs on our goods and we're screwed.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Bought and paid for politicians sold this country out on behalf of corporations outsourcing jobs for big bonuses. Now the king of the idiots starts a trade war with a country that holds our nuts in their hand because of it. All China has to do is not buy our bonds and put tariffs on our goods and we're screwed.


True that, but it won't change the equation unless the base blames trump for increased costs, lower profits, or lost jobs. And they won't because the wurlitzer will blame it all on the dems for not working with trump.

They are already blaming increased health care costs on the dems, and the base is eating it up. Trade casualties won't be any different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I don't see them doing anything.
> 
> The report, apparently, will only cover obstruction. The gop will never convict him on that charge. It doesn't matter how badly they will get killed, they simply won't remove a republican president on obstruction charges. Not this congress.
> 
> ...


If yer right it will be a slaughter of the elephants and rightly so. The GOP has enough retirees in the house to impeach and if they jigger it right, there wouldn't be too much damage in the senate either. Who would the base blame "I voted against impeachment", most could say come primary season.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If yer right it will be a slaughter of the elephants and rightly so. The GOP has enough retirees in the house to impeach and if they jigger it right, there wouldn't be too much damage in the senate either. Who would the base blame "I voted against impeachment", most could say come primary season.


Maybe, but the GOP needs to donate 24 votes in the house and 18 in the senate. I don't see that many retirees. And Ryan still hasn't announced if he will run for relection.

If Ryan runs, he won't allow a vote. He is expected to Run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Bought and paid for politicians sold this country out on behalf of corporations outsourcing jobs for big bonuses. Now the king of the idiots starts a trade war with a country that holds our nuts in their hand because of it. All China has to do is not buy our bonds and put tariffs on our goods and we're screwed.


It's gonna gut the rural heartland and fuck the markets and pension plans, Trump's base is gonna be cornholed by a trade war and they ain't happy! Most of his base doesn't give a shit about America, but when it comes to their own wallets, it's like someone sticks a live wire up their ass! They care about that!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's gonna gut the rural heartland and fuck the markets and pension plans, Trump's base is gonna be cornholed by a trade war and they ain't happy! Most of his base doesn't give a shit about America, but when it comes to their own wallets, it's like someone sticks a live wire up their ass! They care about that!


His base is more concerned with the price of gold and bitcoin. They don't have 401k's because they don't work for companies that offer them.

His base is white males who never went to college, followed by white females who never went to college. This isn't a demographic that has a large portfolio or a 401k. The gop is more wealthy and has 401k's, but the base doesn't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Maybe, but the GOP needs to donate 24 votes in the house and 18 in the senate. I don't see that many retirees. And Ryan still hasn't announced if he will run for relection.
> 
> If Ryan runs, he won't allow a vote. He is expected to Run.


Whatever the fine details one way or the other, the GOP is fucked, they are in a perfect storm the kind of conflagration that destroys political parties.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whatever the fine details one way or the other, the GOP is fucked, they are in a perfect storm the kind of conflagration that destroys political parties.


Problem is they will ruin the country in the process.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> His base is more concerned with the price of gold and bitcoin. They don't have 401k's because they don't work for companies that offer them.
> 
> His base is white males who never went to college, followed by white females who never went to college. This isn't a demographic that has a large portfolio or a 401k. The gop is more wealthy and has 401k's, but the base doesn't.


I don't believe he has a majority in those demographics either.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't believe he has a majority in those demographics either.


He doesn't need a majority of the nation, just a majority of republican voters who will be active in primaries and elections. Right now, 80+% of republicans overall still support him, and over 90% in those demo's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Problem is they will ruin the country in the process.


Nobody said it was gonna be easy or pretty, when ya fuckup, ya often pay a price, hopefully it's not fatal! America came down a peg or two in the world and it probably won't regain the ground soon. Hopefully it will all come out for the best, Donald will destroy the GOP for a decade or longer and America can make some progress. Look what happened to California when they got rid of the GOP, they went from ungovernable, to prosperous; now, look at Kansas, notice the difference.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2018)

Politicians are just puppets for the rich and greed drives the rich. Sad thing is at a basic level things haven't changed much since this country was founded. They used to bring slaves here to make their fortunes in the past and now they send the jobs to the slaves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He doesn't need a majority of the nation, just a majority of republican voters who will be active in primaries and elections. Right now, 80+% of republicans overall still support him, and over 90% in those demo's.


I believe those numbers are a small minority of the country, the GOP has been shrinking and becoming radicalised by propaganda and the racist reaction to the Obama presidency, they might really represent 35% of the voters if you include independents who lean that way, many polls are deceptive concerning Trump and his popularity among his base does not translate to other candidates, it harms them. If Trump were paired with most democratic options other than Clinton he would lose very badly, Joe Biden would whip his ass, literally and figuratively! The cowardly and treasonous actions of the GOP in the house and senate and the failure of their constitutional duty for oversight will seal their fate for a generation.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Bought and paid for politicians sold this country out on behalf of corporations outsourcing jobs for big bonuses. Now the king of the idiots starts a trade war with a country that holds our nuts in their hand because of it. All China has to do is not buy our bonds and put tariffs on our goods and we're screwed.



But they are going after mostly trump states which is absolutely brilliant. Hurt the dumbass rednecks that voted for him...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Politicians are just puppets for the rich and greed drives the rich. Sad thing is at a basic level things haven't changed much since this country was founded. They used to bring slaves here to make their fortunes in the past and now they send the jobs to the slaves.


Money talks in most societies, but it can be kept in balance and with in reason, most countries have limits and reporting on campaign contributions for a very good reason, they don't want russians buying their elections, D'oh. A billionaire is a billionaire, russian or American, if ya don't want an ownership tag stapled on yer ear like a hog or a sheep, you'd better get money out of politics.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's gonna gut the rural heartland and fuck the markets and pension plans, Trump's base is gonna be cornholed by a trade war and they ain't happy! Most of his base doesn't give a shit about America, but when it comes to their own wallets, it's like someone sticks a live wire up their ass! They care about that!



I’d like to stick something up theirs asses and it’s not a live wire, much more
Painful and damaging


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> But they are going after mostly trump states which is absolutely brilliant. Hurt the dumbass rednecks that voted for him...


We live in a global world, the Chinese ain't stupid, they know where to apply the "pain" for maximum effect, they also know trade wars are a stupid idea, so is allowing a moron like Trump to push you around.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

And in other news....

https://crooksandliars.com/2018/04/trumpers-dont-think-drain-swamp-means-end

*Trumpers Don't Think 'Drain The Swamp' Means 'End Corruption'*

"The swamp" isn't "all corrupt people in power." "The swamp" is everyone who's not a pro-Trump Republican.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And in other news....
> 
> https://crooksandliars.com/2018/04/trumpers-dont-think-drain-swamp-means-end
> 
> ...


Their presumption of the rightness of their cause without question has always been requisite in authoritarian regimes.

In Nixon's day it was "my country, right or wrong." Nixon's "silent majority" that was not so silent even look like Trumpers of today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

Let's just say that Donald invites Vlad for a state visit and a stay in the Lincoln bedroom or Blair house and of course an address to a joint session of congress, Donald will insist. Donald is secretly making travel arrangements for an air force one flight to moscow when the report is released and it looks like congress is gonna vote to impeach. It's Donald's only way out of jail, cause he knows that as soon as he is removed from office, the cuffs are gonna go on. Donald does not want to be America's biggest loser, he wants to run to moscow and claim he was a victim of a deep state coup. I think Vlad would go for it too, might even build him that tower in moscow that he always wanted. Why not, he's already fucked and as soon as America gets some leadership and the national security regulars are back in the saddle he will be really fucked. It will give him a chance to show off the fact that he's the best spy in the world.

If the above were to happen I believe it would be the best outcome for America and would really fuck over the GOP and leave his base with shit on their faces, though many would continue to support him. Donald could whine from moscow for Vlad on the internet and RT about how hard done by he was by the deep state, at least until the CIA poisoned him with a nerve gas attack in moscow. What goes around comes around...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

And the hits keep coming......

*EXCLUSIVE: Saudi crown prince bragged that Jared Kushner gave him CIA intelligence about other Saudis saying 'here are your enemies' days before 'corruption crackdown' which led to torture and death*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5575395/Saudi-crown-prince-brags-Jared-Kushner-handed-U-S-intelligence.html#ixzz5BoznNyIH

And he likely still has access to classified data. Nobody seems to care (congress, trump, the dod, etc). 

Why wouldn't trump hand secrets directly to putin? He probably already has.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And the hits keep coming......
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Saudi crown prince bragged that Jared Kushner gave him CIA intelligence about other Saudis saying 'here are your enemies' days before 'corruption crackdown' which led to torture and death*
> 
> ...


Just before air force one leaves for moscow the FBI takes the family off in handcuffs, leaving Donald alone for the flight. Will a pardon from moscow with the help of a russian lawyer work, if he gets it in under the wire? There would be a price for refuge in russia and I'm sure America is already paying it bigly. You bet Trump gave Putin secrets, he'll even give him the biscuit if ordered to, I would expect Vlad to flash it as he waves goodbye. The president's biscuit is missing, no big deal I'm sure, another day, another scandal, another act of betrayal...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And the hits keep coming......
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Saudi crown prince bragged that Jared Kushner gave him CIA intelligence about other Saudis saying 'here are your enemies' days before 'corruption crackdown' which led to torture and death*
> 
> ...


He did say he owned Jared, this was part of the price for a loan (or gift), 666, 5th Avenue strikes again. Them born yesterday christian Trumpers gotta be wondering about that address and Jared as the anti Christ, though I figure his father in law got that one covered!

He has some of the best legal help in America, surely they must be telling him that the time his old man severed, will be like an overnighter compared to the federal time he will do! He will die in prison if he's convicted of half of this shit. He's gotta be Donald's biggest danger, pardon and/or squeal, even if he's pardoned they can still squeeze him to squeal on Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

*Robert Mueller Witness: “A Sphinx-Like Presence” | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




New reporting from The Washington Post goes inside Mueller’s secret interview room. Witnesses describe Mueller’s “sphinx-like presence” during key interviews. Chuck Rosenberg, who served as counselor to FBI Director Robert Mueller joins “The Beat.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

*Trump fucks himself, puts foot in mouth, Stormy outsmarts POTUS!*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/05/politics/donald-trump-stormy-daniels/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

*Trump floated replacing Sessions with Pruitt this week despite scandals*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/05/politics/scott-pruitt-trump-jeff-sessions/index.html
President Donald Trump floated replacing Attorney General Jeff Sessions with Scott Pruitt as recently as this week, even as the scandal-ridden head of the Environmental Protection Agency has faced a growing list of negative headlines, according to people close to the President.

"He was 100% still trying to protect Pruitt because Pruitt is his fill-in for Sessions," one source familiar with Trump's thinking told CNN.
*More...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump floated replacing Sessions with Pruitt this week despite scandals*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/05/politics/scott-pruitt-trump-jeff-sessions/index.html
> President Donald Trump floated replacing Attorney General Jeff Sessions with Scott Pruitt as recently as this week, even as the scandal-ridden head of the Environmental Protection Agency has faced a growing list of negative headlines, according to people close to the President.
> 
> ...





Kinda like moving the deck chairs around on the Titanic lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Kinda like moving the deck chairs around on the Titanic lol.


SS (Shit Show) TRUMPTANIC, crewed by the GOP who are lashed to the mast.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

btw, the tarrifs mentioned below are NEW tonight, on top of the $50B alreeady announced....

*GOP senator (Ben Sasse) on tariff threat: Hopefully Trump is blowing off steam because ‘this is nuts’*

Sen. Ben Sasse (R-Neb.) slammed President Trump's announcement Thursday that he was considering imposing $100 billion in tariffs on China amid the ongoing trade dispute between Washington and Beijing, calling it nuts and dumb. 

“Hopefully the President is just blowing off steam again but, if he's even half-serious, this is nuts. China is guilty of many things, but the President has no actual plan to win right now," Sasse said in a statement. ​
"He’s threatening to light American agriculture on fire. Let’s absolutely take on Chinese bad behavior, but with a plan that punishes them instead of us. This is the dumbest possible way to do this," he continued. 

Sasse tweeted the statement, breaking his three-month silence on Twitter. ​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> btw, the tarrifs mentioned below are NEW tonight, on top of the $50B alreeady announced....
> 
> *GOP senator (Ben Sasse) on tariff threat: Hopefully Trump is blowing off steam because ‘this is nuts’*
> 
> ...


Rural America is gonna howl, and the market is gonna take a shit, if he goes through with this idiocy there will be Hell to pay this fall for the GOP!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rural America is gonna howl, and the market is gonna take a shit, if he goes through with this idiocy there will be Hell to pay this fall for the GOP!


going after trump supporters was PURE BRILLIANCE on the part of the Chinese. they dicked fucked him on their first move. he's fucking moron grifter. fuck his mother....


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2018)

well, manafort is gonna die in prison. check out the latest court filings if you;re interested


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> well, manafort is gonna die in prison. check out the latest court filings if you;re interested


it's really his best option, otherwise, as we agree, he will drink poison, jump out of a 5 story window or shoot himself behind the ear 2 times.

fuck him !!!!! traitor !!!!!!!!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> and the market is gonna take a shit,


Dow futures are already predicting a 350 point loss at market open......

*Dow futures indicate more than 350 point drop at market open after Trump threatens more tariffs on China*

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/05/dow-futures-indicate-more-than-400-point-drop-at-market-open-after-trump-threatens-more-tariffs-on-china.html


----------



## greg nr (Apr 5, 2018)

MEXICO CITY (The Borowitz Report)—Hoping to resolve the seemingly intractable conflict over immigration, Mexico surprised the world on Thursday by agreeing to pay for Donald J. Trump’s psychiatric care.

Speaking to reporters, the Mexican President, Enrique Peña Nieto, said that he had authorized funding for the psychiatry and proclaimed, “Work on Donald Trump could begin tomorrow.”

Peña Nieto displayed several photographs showing prototypes of therapists, including a bearded Freudian analyst whom he said came highly recommended.

While some Mexican taxpayers argued that a full course of psychiatric treatment could prove more costly than a border wall, Peña Nieto warned against skimping on such a necessary expense.

“When the safety and security of the world is at stake, eight hundred dollars an hour is a bargain,” he said, but added that Mexico would try to find a therapist who takes insurance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2018)

*Conservative WARNS Trump IS starting to WRECK the Economy Because He’s an ‘Imbecile’*




Republican strategist Steve Schmidt hammered President Donald Trump and commerce secretary Wilbur Ross for bumbling into a trade war with China — and lying about it.

Schmidt said Trump administration incompetence was unleashing potentially devastating consequences for the American economy, for reasons that have not been explained.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2018)

*GOPer WARNS Trump Voters are About to ‘Start Paying the BILL for His Incompetence’*




Republican strategist Steve Schmidt said President Donald Trump’s incompetence was on full display now that he’s purged his White House of naysayers and replaced them with flunkies — or no one at all.

Joe Scarborough said the past week of Trump’s attacks showed he was no longer constrained by presidential norms, and the “Morning Joe” host warned that the U.S. was being dragged into a dark place.

“The lies, the misrepresentations, the distortions, the abuses of constitutional norms, the dictatorial type actions where he’s actually targeting one of the most innovative companies in America for political purposes, it seems like we’re about to go into hyperdrive,” Scarborough said.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 6, 2018)

Interesting article on potus's pardon powers. short version, his pardons can't be blocked, but they can be criminal acts in themselves.

*The pardon power can be used to obstruct justice — just ask Richard Nixon*

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/04/pardon-power-can-used-obstruct-justice-just-ask-richard-nixon/

News that one of President Trump’s lawyers allegedly told lawyers for Michael Flynn and Paul Manafort in secret that the president might pardon them has caused renewed interest in the question: Can the pardon power become an instrument to obstruct justice? The answer is: Of course it can.

Think of a simple scenario. The president is asked to pardon a criminal and is given a bribe to induce the act. Would that mean that the bribe had not been a crime because the president has virtually unlimited and unreviewable pardon power under Article II of the Constitution? Of course not. The person pardoned may remain pardoned, but the president in that scenario took a bribe—and that was a criminal act (remember that VP Spiro Agnew resigned in disgrace for taking bribes—the office doesn’t inoculate criminals.)

There is no question that the framers intended the pardon power to be one of the most sweeping granted the president. Alexander Hamilton explained the rationale in Federalist No. 74 this way: “Humanity and good policy conspire to dictate, that the benign prerogative of pardoning should be as little as possible fettered or embarrassed,” he wrote. “The criminal code of every country partakes so much of necessary severity, that without an easy access to exceptions in favor of unfortunate guilt, justice would wear a countenance too sanguinary and cruel.”

So no court can review a pardon; Congress cannot undo a pardon. The power is “unfettered and unembarrassed.” However, that does not mean that it can be used in the commission of a crime by the chief executive.

Take the Watergate example. In that case, the offer of a pardon was dangled in front of defendants to assure their silence in a criminal proceeding. This act, as part of a cover-up, was widely considered to be an obstruction of justice.

Consider Article 9 of the Articles of Impeachment adopted by the House Judiciary Committee in 1974, which spelled out various “high crimes and misdemeanors” of President Nixon, including the following: “endeavoring to cause prospective defendants, and individuals duly tried and convicted, to expect favored treatment and consideration in return for their silence or false testimony, or rewarding individuals for their silence or false testimony.”

The reference is, in part, to activity of Richard Nixon with his adviser Charles Colson in January 1973. Colson’s friend and fellow Brown University alum, E. Howard Hunt, was in deep trouble. Hunt was one of the leaders of the burglars who had broken into the Democratic National Committee headquarters in the Watergate complex.

Hunt left a mountain of incriminating evidence in his hotel room at the Watergate and had been arrested and indicted. He faced trial starting in the second week of January 1973 before a federal judge known for his severe sentencing, John J. Sirica (Hamilton would have labeled him “Sanguinary John.”).

Howard Hunt’s troubles were compounded by the sudden and tragic death of his wife in a plane crash in Chicago in December 1972. She had been the pay-mistress for the hush money delivered to the arrested burglars to keep them from testifying in their criminal case. She had $10,000 in cash in her purse when her plane went down short of the runway at Chicago Midway Airport, crashing into a nearby neighborhood.

Hunt still had young children. He worried that if he went to trial and Judge Sirica threw the book at him, his children would be effectively orphaned. In his despair, he asked his lawyer, William Bittman, to meet with Colson to ask for the promise of a pardon so he could plead guilty and avoid the trial.

Colson, against the advice of others in the White House, met with Bittman and in a kind of Mafioso way assured Bittman that “Christmas comes once a year,” meaning Hunt, like Jimmy Hoffa a year earlier, could expect a pardon after spending some time in prison. Bittman understood the allusion. He had been one of the prosecutors who put Hoffa in jail; Nixon pardoned Hoffa on December 23, 1971.

Colson’s subsequent meeting with Nixon in the Executive Office Building was captured on tape, with Nixon clearly agreeing to the pardon.

Hunt then pled guilty and the four “Cuban” burglars took it as a sign that they, too, would be pardoned, so they followed suit, pleading guilty, and remaining silent. The trial progressed against Gordon Liddy and James McCord, the wireman burglar and former CIA operative. Both were found guilty by a jury.

As the time approached for Judge Sirica to sentence all the defendants, young John Dean, Nixon’s White House Counsel, met in private with Richard Nixon to warn him that there was a “cancer growing on his presidency.” The tape of the conversation (Tape 886- is instructive on the use of pardons in a cover-up.

After some preliminaries, Dean told Nixon that he, Dean, has been obstructing justice by being a conduit for the hush money—“taking care of people out there who are guilty of crimes.” He then advised the president that he had an obstruction problem with the offer of clemency to Hunt.

Dean called the president’s position on the pardon “untenable.” He illustrated his point: “You know, the Watergate hearings [before the Senate] just over,” Dean said, “Hunt now demanding clemency or he’s going to blow. And politically, it’d be impossible for you to do it.”

Nixon agreed: “That’s right.”

“I’m not sure that you’ll ever be able to deliver on clemency,” Dean continued. “It may be just too hot.”

“You can’t do it until after the [1974] elections, that’s for sure,” Nixon ventured. “But even then… your point is that even then you couldn’t do it.”

“That’s right,” Dean responded. “It may further involve you in a way you shouldn’t be involved in this.”​
“No,” Nixon replied, “it’s wrong. That’s for sure.”

The point is simple; even a scheming Nixon recognized it. If Donald Trump offers clemency to keep someone from testifying or providing evidence to authorities, it is an obstruction of justice. The key is the intent. If it is done with “corrupt” intent, as the obstruction statute labels it, then it is a crime and can be the basis for an article of impeachment.​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2018)

Donald really wanted Pruitt to move over to the DOJ as attorney general, too bad Pruitt is too radioactive to get away with it without a firestorm. Pruitt is stupid enough to fire Rosenstein and Mueller, he's a lot like Donald, only dumber. I figure Mitch and Paul must have had a private meeting with Trump about firing Sessions or Mueller, but maybe not. He was all set to move Pruitt into the DOJ and fire Sessions until the shit hit the fan at the EPA, so it shows ya what he's thinking and what his intentions are. Donald is blocked again, though he might do something stupid this weekend, he is unchained now and doesn't have anyone to hold his leash or stroke his ears and say nice doggie. Maybe Trump can talk that little weasel Stephen Miller into firing Rosenstein!

I'm sure Mueller and Rosenstein have an action plan if Trump moves on them, Rosenstein probably has a preliminary report(s) (updated weekly) in his desk and/or at home. If Donald fires him he will hand the report(s) to the entire congressional house and senate judiciary committees, as a whistle blower if required. I'm sure they are monitoring Trump and the situation, anybody he gets to fire Mueller/Rosenstein will be in the line of fire for obstruction of justice. I also understand Mueller can sue to keep his job and get an injunction etc. Donald might force the issue of impeachment early, by doing something stupid, the best predictor of future behavior is past performance, so a dumbass move is very likely soon.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

fuck cheeto jesus !!!! sorry that's all i got, i hate the indecent grifter


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2018)

they found something real juicy in paul manafort's storage locker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2018)

*Monologue: Trump the Riffer | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week including Russian sanctions, US troops moving to the border and Trump's tendency to flip-flop.

*New Rule: Pencils Down | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





*I Don't Know It For a Fact... | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> they found something real juicy in paul manafort's storage locker.


*Manafort moves to suppress evidence found in storage unit*
Lawyers for former Trump campaign chairman say FBI illegally accessed the locker, then returned with warrant.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/07/manafort-moves-to-suppress-evidence-found-in-storage-unit-507984

Lawyers for former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort are arguing that what could be key evidence against him should be kept out of court because the FBI violated his Constitutional rights by illegally entering a storage locker belonging to Manafort's firm.

The FBI first got into the Alexandria, Va. storage unit last May with the assistance of an employee who worked at two or more of Manafort's companies, an agent told the federal magistrate judge who issued the warrant. Then, the agent used what he saw written on so-called Banker's Boxes and the fact there was a five-drawer filing cabinet to get permission to return and seize many of the records. *More...*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unless Mueller needs something from this greed driven slimeball and he's willing to squeal bigly, he'll never see the light of day again. He better hope he kept his family well clear of this shit cause they will be going after them too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Manafort moves to suppress evidence found in storage unit*
> Lawyers for former Trump campaign chairman say FBI illegally accessed the locker, then returned with warrant.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/07/manafort-moves-to-suppress-evidence-found-in-storage-unit-507984
> ...


manafort was already facing 300+ years in prison before they got to his secret storage locker, so whatever they are trying to hide has got to be massive


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2018)

Vincente fox trolls trump..


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Manafort moves to suppress evidence found in storage unit*
> Lawyers for former Trump campaign chairman say FBI illegally accessed the locker, then returned with warrant.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/07/manafort-moves-to-suppress-evidence-found-in-storage-unit-507984
> ...


Trump can pardon mannafort. That will get the fed charges off his back, but a lot of the financial stuff could be picked up in ny. Still, not nearly as much time. And it would give him a chance to flee....

The only reason it won't happen is trump won't do it unless it directly helps trump. And it won't since mannafort didn't flip. He never pays debts he can back out on to save himself a few rubles. This is no different. Any pardons right now would be seen as obstruction. He won't take a hit for someone else.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Vincente fox trolls trump..



Ha! I love it that baby trump's American flag diaper is full of shit and smelly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Trump can pardon mannafort. That will get the fed charges off his back, but a lot of the financial stuff could be picked up in ny. Still, not nearly as much time. And it would give him a chance to flee....
> 
> The only reason it won't happen is trump won't do it unless it directly helps trump. And it won't since mannafort didn't flip. He never pays debts he can back out on to save himself a few rubles. This is no different. Any pardons right now would be seen as obstruction. He won't take a hit for someone else.


If yer depending on Donald for anything yer fucked and that explains the lack of leadership in America right now, Donald couldn't lead a pack of dogs! Paul Manafort is so far in the hole, that I don't think even Mueller could get away without giving him life, he'd have to serve up Trump on a silver platter and I don't think he can. Manafort was desperately trying to square a debt to a Russian Oligarch and volunteered for Donald to make it go away. Unfortunately for Manafort when he raised the rock on himself and let a little sunlight shine on his slimy back he was finished, he got caught up in Mueller's meat grinder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Ha! I love it that baby trump's American flag diaper is full of shit and smelly.


An eye for detail I see... With Trump the crap comes out of both ends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Vincente fox trolls trump..


You'll know the end is near for Trump when Obama and Bush start tag team trolling him. Obama could have endless fun with Trump!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2018)

*The Russia Investigations: On The Hunt For Duffel Bags Full Of Cash*

https://www.npr.org/2018/04/07/600234750/the-russia-investigations-on-the-hunt-for-duffel-bags-full-of-cash

_The special counsel's office is apparently trying to establish whether powerful Russians who owe fealty to President Vladimir Putin — the oft-referenced "oligarchs" — may have funneled cash donations to President Trump's campaign or his inauguration fund.

On Friday, the Treasury Department targeted some of those same oligarchs for a new round of sanctions, along with a number of other Russian government officials and entities — including the state weapons exporter. And here was the description Treasury gave of the conduct of one targeted Russian, gold baron Suleiman Kerimov:

"He is alleged to have brought hundreds of millions of euros into France — transporting as much as 20 million euros at a time in suitcases, in addition to conducting more conventional funds transfers — without reporting the money to French tax authorities."

More money, more problems

That pattern of conduct, and the nature of the interdictions described by Scannell and Prokupecz, raise questions about how long this smuggling of cash might have gone on. The CNN story suggests investigators want to know whether the money might have gone into Trump's inauguration accounts — and whether it continues to this day.

Either way, their story suggests that one way Russia might have injected money into the American political system for the 2016 election and beyond was not via traceable and accountable electronic transfers, but through the old-fashioned delivery of cold hard cash.

Flying around stacks of cash is a time-honored way to get money into circulation in a distant place with no one in between learning about it — most of the time.

If Russian officials were shipping cash to the United States in 2016 for deposit in American bank accounts, which were then the apparently legitimate points of origination for payments to political campaigns or political action committees, that money could have been a powerful and deniable source of influence.

Investigators are believed to be looking into whether foreign cash got into the coffers of American political organizations, and if this is how, the implications are huge.

Foreign contributions to U.S. elections are illegal. And people entering the United States must notify Customs and Border Protection if they're bringing in currency or "monetary instruments" worth more than $10,000 — or it can be seized and those carrying it potentially could face civil or criminal penalties.
_
Linked to this story:

*NRA Says It Receives Foreign Funds, But None Goes To Election Work*

_The National Rifle Association acknowledged that it accepts foreign donations but says it does not use them for election work — even as federal investigators look into the role the NRA might have played in Russia's attack on the 2016 election.

Pressure on the organization has also been increased by a McClatchy report that suggested that the FBI had been investigating whether a top Russian banker with Kremlin ties illegally funneled money to the NRA to aid Donald Trump's campaign for president. The Federal Election Commission has also opened a preliminary investigation into this question.

In the context of ongoing investigations, Sen. Ron Wyden of Oregon, the top Democrat on the Senate Finance Committee, wrote to the NRA earlier this month asking, "Can you categorically state that your organizations have never, wittingly or unwittingly, received any contributions from individuals or entities acting as conduits for foreign entities or interests?"

The NRA said it does receive foreign money but not for election purposes.

"While we do receive some contributions from foreign individuals and entities, those contributions are made directly to the NRA for lawful purposes," NRA's General Counsel John C. Frazer wrote to Wyden in a letter obtained by NPR. "Our review of our records has found no foreign donations in connection with a United States election, either directly or through a conduit."

In 2015 to 2016, Frazer continued, the NRA received money from companies based in the U.S. that may be owned or managed by foreign nationals. "However, none of those entities or individuals is connected with Russia, and none of their contributions were made in connection with U.S. elections," Frazer added.

The NRA's response was not sufficient for Wyden. In a letter dated March 27, the senator demanded that the organization provide a detailed accounting of how foreign funds were used over the past three years, whether they were targeted at particular American audiences and what the measured impact was.

Wyden also demanded to know whether any Russian nationals or foreign individuals had been members of the NRA's donor programs and whether the NRA received any money from sanctioned individuals.

While the NRA claims it does not receive foreign money for election purposes, the movement of its money among accounts could make it difficult, if not impossible, to track how the money is spent since it is not isolated or sequestered.

The NRA has a variety of accounts, and the NRA Political Victory Fund is its official political action committee and must report all of its spending to the Federal Election Commission.

It also has other accounts that require less transparency and do not report spending to the FEC — and in those funds, the NRA told Wyden, the group receives "funds from foreign persons only for purposes not connected to elections, as permitted by federal law."

However, the NRA acknowledges that money moves among those accounts: "Transfers between accounts are made as permitted by law," the NRA's general counsel wrote.
_


----------



## greg nr (Apr 7, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> The NRA said it does receive foreign money but not for election purposes.


It's long been recognized in legal circles that money is fungible. If you don't put in specific fire-walled mechanisms, it can be used for any purpose whatsoever. I don't think the NRA has much of a defense there.

It's a fun word. Basically it means that a dollar in your left pocket is fully interchangeable with a dollar in your right pocket. So if you can't buy food with left pocket dollars, but you can buy gas, you won't have to spend a right pocket dollar on gas and you can use it to buy the sandwich. But if you only have that right pocket dollar, you can't have both. You could afford only food or gas.

Having that left pocket dollar allowed you to buy something it couldn't be used for directly.

*Definition of fungible*
1: being something (such as money or a commodity) of such a nature that one part or quantity may be replaced by another equal part or quantity in paying a debt or settling an account 

Oil, wheat, and lumber are fungible commodities. - fungible goods
2: capable of mutual substitution : interchangeable

… the court's postulate that male and female jurors must be regarded as fungible —George Will
3: readily changeable to adapt to new situations : flexible

Managers typically use more than a hundred different lineups over the course of the season. Batting orders are so fungible that few players last long in one spot. —Tom Verducci
— 
*fungibility*
play \ˌfən-jə-ˈbi-lə-tē\ noun​


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 7, 2018)

Fungus among us!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It's long been recognized in legal circles that money is fungible. If you don't put in specific fire-walled mechanisms, it can be used for any purpose whatsoever. I don't think the NRA has much of a defense there.
> 
> It's a fun word. Basically it means that a dollar in your left pocket is fully interchangeable with a dollar in your right pocket. So if you can't buy food with left pocket dollars, but you can buy gas, you won't have to spend a right pocket dollar on gas and you can use it to buy the sandwich. But if you only have that right pocket dollar, you can't have both. You could afford only food or gas.
> 
> ...


If Mueller can get the right person in the NRA by the balls, there might be some serious "fun". Tens of millions of dollars of russian cash going into a political party/campaign is very serious business indeed and worth putting somebody's nuts in the vice and squeezing till they crack. They might have hid the paper and electronic trail, but if Mueller can find the guy on the American end... Someone was spending the money, where did they get it, Mueller has people on his team who are experts at tracking money.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2018)

Something odd was pointed out in the palmer report today. Apparently michael cohen texted a friend who livex in trump tower after the fire broke out. 

He asked his friend if he was in the tower, and he said yes, wby. Cohen then told him there was a fire and he should get out NOW.

Ok, he was cpncerned about his friend. No big deal.

Except why didnt his friend know the building was on fire?

Were there alarms? Were they working?

We already know trump sued to be able to not put spronklers in. Did he also cheap out on an alarm system?

Questions......


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2018)

Trump did order the NSA to stop watching Americans and start watching Russians, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Something odd was pointed out in the palmer report today. Apparently michael cohen texted a friend who livex in trump tower after the fire broke out.
> 
> He asked his friend if he was in the tower, and he said yes, wby. Cohen then told him there was a fire and he should get out NOW.
> 
> ...


Most likely, if past performance is anything to go by. As I recall NY state and NYC has a score or two to settle with Donald and if someone was killed (or firefighters injured) in the fire because of negligence, its a city and state matter. They could condemn Trump tower as unsafe and charge Trump criminally with negligence for causing death and injury! Wonder if he stiffed the fire alarm company!

Only a moron wouldn't want to put sprinklers in a building like Trump tower.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Trump did order the NSA to stop watching Americans and start watching Russians, right?


The NSA is not allowed to spy on Americans, it's what all unmasking bullshit in the news was about, they are not even allowed to make deals with the other members of the "five eyes" to do it either. The FBI does domestic surveillance and there are apparently a lot of GOP, NRA & Trumper types with russian sympathies. I figure the spooks are on the right side of history on this one and find themselves aligned with liberals, I figure permanently. The world changes and politics makes strange bedfellows indeed. 

Support for the FBI and justice department among RIU members is strangely high, it never used to be!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The FBI does domestic surveillance


The furor's regime just announced plans for dhs to monitor and create a database journalists and media influencers. Isn't that special.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/homeland-security-seeks-media-monitoring-services-for-journalists-media-influencers/

The Department of Homeland Security posted a contract request this week for "Media Monitoring Services," which will compile a database of hundreds of thousands of journalists, bloggers and "media influencers" for the federal government. After an outcry on social media, a Department of Homeland Security spokesman tweeted "this is nothing more than the standard practice of monitoring current events in the media."​It won't be long before every american has an entry in a gov database detailing political beliefs and activities. If that day isn't already here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 8, 2018)

tRUmp and the GOP talk about freedom but are trying to turn this country into a police state.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Something odd was pointed out in the palmer report today. Apparently michael cohen texted a friend who livex in trump tower after the fire broke out.
> 
> He asked his friend if he was in the tower, and he said yes, wby. Cohen then told him there was a fire and he should get out NOW.
> 
> ...


Maybe Michael Cohen SET the fire and texted his friend before any alarms could go off


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The furor's regime just announced plans for dhs to monitor and create a database journalists and media influencers. Isn't that special.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/homeland-security-seeks-media-monitoring-services-for-journalists-media-influencers/
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security posted a contract request this week for "Media Monitoring Services," which will compile a database of hundreds of thousands of journalists, bloggers and "media influencers" for the federal government. After an outcry on social media, a Department of Homeland Security spokesman tweeted "this is nothing more than the standard practice of monitoring current events in the media."​It won't be long before every american has an entry in a gov database detailing political beliefs and activities. If that day isn't already here.


Big data is all about linking databases, think the recent facebook scandal and they say the data for 80+ million Americans is still in russia. How big a file could you keep on each 300 million Americans with a mere 10 terabytes of storage? You could predict when they are going to take their next shit, much less how they would vote and how to jerk their chain. The internet provides the means of acquiring the data and dicking around with the information targeted voters receive. The quality of your decisions is only as good as the information they are based on. Moscow was always in the disinformation business, the internet provides a megaphone for Bullshit as well as truth. Having the president of your target country as your stooge helps tremendously with spreading bullshit.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Maybe Michael Cohen SET the fire and texted his friend before any alarms could go off


Probably burning all those russian emails and nda's and the fire got away from him.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 8, 2018)

"hey there's a fire in the building, you should get out now!"

"When did that start?"

"In a couple of minutes"


----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Big data is all about linking databases, think the recent facebook scandal and they say the data for 80+ million Americans is still in russia. How big a file could you keep on each 300 million Americans with a mere 10 terabytes of storage? You could predict when they are going to take their next shit, much less how they would vote and how to jerk their chain. The internet provides the means of acquiring the data and dicking around with the information targeted voters receive. The quality of your decisions is only as good as the information they are based on. Moscow was always in the disinformation business, the internet provides a megaphone for Bullshit as well as truth. Having the president of your target country as your stooge helps tremendously with spreading bullshit.


Yeah, wait until they start putting people on sex offender lists because their predictive indicators tell them you have an 85% chance of committing the crime. The Israeli's already use predictive indicators to jail suspected terrorists. Not actual terrorists. Not people who were planning a terroristic act. Not even people who talked about it on social media. These are people they predict will do those things.

Have dangerous thoughts? Time for a re-education camp. Or worse.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, wait until they start putting people on sex offender lists because their predictive indicators tell them you have an 85% chance of committing the crime. The Israeli's already use predictive indicators to jail suspected terrorists. Not actual terrorists. Not people who were planning a terroristic act. Not even people who talked about it on social media. These are people they predict will do those things.
> 
> Have dangerous thoughts? Time for a re-education camp. Or worse.


Gun nuts are on record of saying that a phone call about a concern is all that should be needed to give a person a trip to a mental hospital. A computer model like you suggest would be as useful at the Magic Eight Ball but I have no doubt the unthinking Right would use it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, wait until they start putting people on sex offender lists because their predictive indicators tell them you have an 85% chance of committing the crime. The Israeli's already use predictive indicators to jail suspected terrorists. Not actual terrorists. Not people who were planning a terroristic act. Not even people who talked about it on social media. These are people they predict will do those things.
> 
> Have dangerous thoughts? Time for a re-education camp. Or worse.


Better living through technology! Yep a big database of hundreds of terabytes of data hooked up to advanced AI and an army of nerds, with someone like Vlad Putin, Robert Mercer or Steve Bannon in the driver's seat, will make Cambridge Anal look like amateur hour. Cambridge Anal and the Bullshit troll and bot factory in St Petersburg are a dynamic duo when they work together.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better living through technology! Yep a big database of hundreds of terabytes of data hooked up to advanced AI and an army of nerds, with some like Vlad Putin, Robert Mercer or Steve Bannon in the driver's seat, will make Cambridge Anal look like amateur hour.


Uhmm, even petabytes doesn't begin to describe some efforts. What exactly makes you think that the us gov hasn't been building this for years already?

But in a lot of ways it's all a cover op. The real secret the russians don't want you to know is that they actually changed vote totals. Our gov doesn't want it known either. The gop doesn't want the election de-legitimized and others don't want public confidence lost forever.

But, sadly it happened.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> But in a lot of ways it's all a cover op. The real secret the russians don't want you to know is that they actually changed vote totals. Our gov doesn't want it known either. The gop doesn't want the election de-legitimized and others don't want public confidence lost forever.
> 
> But, sadly it happened.


That's an interesting conjecture, any source of this info, links? If that were true, it would come out after the midterms for sure, assuming the democrats won and it wasn't rigged!

Paper ballots solve such issues and can be audited manually.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 8, 2018)

We are all consumers. If you don't consume enough you will be terminated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp and the GOP talk about freedom but are trying to turn this country into a police state.


Hopefully people who don't normally vote will realise how many morons there are in the country and that it is downright dangerous not to vote. Remember loonies always vote, especially in GOP primaries and if they lose the midterms, look for a real bunch of slime balls and nut cases to be vomited up during next primary season. The election of 2020, like the one in 2018, will definitely be between the sane, and every moron and arsehole in America, so if yer sane, for fuck sakes vote!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> We are all consumers. If you don't consume enough you will be terminated.


We still have the option and freedom to simplify our lives and live according to need, not greed. You can still check out of the digital world move to a rural area and live a harder, simpler, more independent life, take the road less traveled. Many folks deliberately live in small houses, some off the grid with a minimum of possessions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)

For all you pessimists who think Donald and the GOP will be around forever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2018)

We need to send a message to congress that communism is wrong.

 

 

People who would be put on the restricted lists included those found to have committed acts like spreading false information about terrorism and causing trouble on flights, as well as those who used expired tickets or smoked on trains, according to two statements issued on the National Development and Reform Commission’s website on Friday.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-social-credit-barred-flights-trains-president-xi-jinping-national-development-reform-a8260941.html

Who's chasing who's lifestyle?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> We need to send a message to congress that communism is wrong.
> 
> View attachment 4119060
> 
> ...


The source of the chart is the Wall Street Journal the same folks who are defending Scott Pruitt for doing a wonderful job at the EPA. I'd take anything from that Murdoch owned rag with a large grain of salt.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The source of the chart is the Wall Street Journal the same folks who are defending Scott Pruitt for doing a wonderful job at the EPA. I'd take anything from that Murdoch owned rag with a large grain of salt.


Perhaps this depiction of the new Corporate Jesus.
https://digitalanalyticscourse.nl/2018/02/20/big-brother-is-watching-you/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Perhaps this depiction of the new Corporate Jesus.
> https://digitalanalyticscourse.nl/2018/02/20/big-brother-is-watching-you/
> View attachment 4119165


Humanity is on a big technological/social experiment and we don't have a clue where it leads. 

As for technology, we're along for the ride and don't have much choice. The world is becoming more global and interconnected, it's estimated in 30 years 80% of the population will be unemployable because of technology. That's ok, most folks would rather be golfing or fishing or making the world a better more compassionate place. It will be like this or we won't be democratic and free, but something else and people will be seen as useless mouths and not valued human beings. 

One thing about technology, it makes us richer, you live better than the King of Britain (father of the current Queen) did in 1938, you have a better diet and more food options, better medical care and improved access to information that can improve your life, and you drive a better car! All this with the 1% screwing the living daylights outta ya since the 80s and all the gains going to them, that's why the world looks screwy, cause it is. 

Life ain't so bad and sometimes ya gotta just count yer blessings old feller.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We still have the option and freedom to simplify our lives and live according to need, not greed. You can still check out of the digital world move to a rural area and live a harder, simpler, more independent life, take the road less traveled. Many folks deliberately live in small houses, some off the grid with a minimum of possessions.


I'll pass on off the grid. My closest neighbor is a mile. Cut my own firewood and grow a garden. I wouldn't live any other way. Being close to people makes me nervous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> I'll pass on off the grid. My closest neighbor is a mile. Cut my own firewood and grow a garden. I wouldn't live any other way. Being close to people makes me nervous.


Sounds like yer on yer way and as independent as is practical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

*Is Trump the Worst President in History?*




America has had its share of crooks, bigots, and incompetents. But never before Donald Trump has a president who combined all of these nefarious qualities.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2018)

ruh roh rorge....

The FBI raided the office of Michael Cohen on Monday, who has served as President Donald Trump’s personal lawyer for years.

According to the _New York Times_, which first reported the raid, federal prosecutors in Manhattan obtained a search warrant after receiving a referral from special counsel Robert Mueller.


Agents reportedly seized documents related to payments to adult film star Stormy Daniels, along with other emails, tax documents and business records.




​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

*Beat me to it!*
*NYT: FBI raids Trump lawyer Michael Cohen's office*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/09/politics/michael-cohen-fbi/index.html
Washington (CNN)The FBI raided the office of Michael Cohen, a personal lawyer and confidant of President Donald Trump, The New York Times reported Monday.

Stephen Ryan, a lawyer for Cohen, said the US Attorney's office for the Southern District of New York had executed "a series of search warrants and seized the privileged communications" between Cohen and his clients, according to the Times.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder how many NDAs they will run across in the files, hundreds? How much criminal shit? How many russian deals?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Beat me to it!*
> *NYT: FBI raids Trump lawyer Michael Cohen's office*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/09/politics/michael-cohen-fbi/index.html
> Washington (CNN)The FBI raided the office of Michael Cohen, a personal lawyer and confidant of President Donald Trump, The New York Times reported Monday.
> ...


Sorry, you can have the one where emails prove scott pruitt knew all about the raises........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

If the dems take back the house and even the senate in 2018, they will provide cover for the FBI to go after the NRA, the Mercers, Erik Prince and other high profile republicans who are ensnared in this bullshit. Mueller and the FBI want Trump and these assholes so badly they can taste it, not many targets are as big a threat to the country or FBI itself as this bunch of pricks, Jeff Sessions included. If the house at least changes hands look for bigly justice to be served up, the senate will be like a fart in the wind when this gets rolling, not too many will go against the courts and they won't have the majority for a fight with the house over russia.

I figure someone will get around to throwing Scott Pruitt in Jail before the dust settles, he might have committed a crime or two, if anybody cared to look. Donald is keeping him around for a reason, he hopes to use him to wipe his ass and flush him down life's toilet. Donald would appoint this slime ball as AG some weekend and order him to fire Mueller and Rosenstein. It's the most likely scenario, with a run for moscow on AF1 when it comes crashing down. I hope he makes it, but I also hope his family is lead off the plane in cuffs before it leaves. I still like the idea of Donald in moscow making propaganda broadcasts for Vlad. It would be a catastrophe for the GOP, the best thing for America, would deal with Donald and Trumpism for good and his supporters would wear the mark of Cain.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the dems take back the house and even the senate in 2018, they will provide cover for the FBI to go after the NRA, the Mercers, Erik Prince and other high profile republicans who are ensnared in this bullshit. Mueller and the FBI want Trump and these assholes so badly they can taste it, not many targets are as big a threat to the country or FBI itself as this bunch of pricks, Jeff Sessions included. If the house at least changes hands look for bigly justice to be served up, the senate will be like a fart in the wind when this gets rolling, not too many will go against the courts and they won't have the majority for a fight with the house over russia.


Yeah, if muehler ever had any sympathies for a republican president, they have long since be peed upon by the brat. In the beginning there was a chance that muehler would go easy on him personally. Maybe he would take out his campaign and maybe even family, but leave the office alone.

Now, it's personal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

*Deripaska Goes From Famous Russian Billionaire to Global Outcast in Just Three Days*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-09/deripaska-s-fall-from-davos-man-to-global-outcast-in-three-days

Rusal shares plunged on Monday, losing 50 percent in Hong Kong
Kremlin is considering ways to support sanctioned companies
At Davos this year, Oleg Deripaska threw a party with champagne, Russian folk dancers and a performance by Enrique Iglesias. Now the Russian billionaire is on an international blacklist usually reserved for terrorists and warlords.

On Friday, the U.S. aimed its toughest sanctions at Deripaska’s metals empire, banning Americans from dealing with companies including United Co. Rusal. As the drastic nature of Washington’s move became clear on Monday, the biggest aluminum producer outside China lost half its value in one day.

"This is economic murder of the company," according to a senior executive at a trading house, who asked not to be identified talking about a customer.

*More...*

Think he's pissed at Manafort for ensnaring him in this shit to make a debt go away? He's in bed with Vlad, but this shit just about made him a prisoner in Russia. If the FBI were to get their hands on him, who knows what secret indictments they might come up with. When Trump is out of office the pain will only increase.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 9, 2018)

fuck donald trump. fucking pussy !!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

*Trump slams FBI for raid of his personal attorney's office*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/09/politics/donald-trump-fbi-michael-cohen/index.html
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump slammed the FBI raid on his personal attorney Michael Cohen's office and hotel room as a "disgraceful situation" and "an attack on our country."

"I just heard that they broke into the office of one of my personal attorneys. Good man. And it's a disgraceful situation. It's a total witch hunt," Trump said Monday, referring to a lawful FBI raid.
"It's an attack on our country," Trump said. "It's an attack on what we all stand for."
The President also criticized Attorney General Jeff Sessions for recusing himself from the special counsel investigation, saying, "the attorney general made a terrible mistake."
*More...*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump is about to freak out! The FBI kicked in the door! Wire fraud and bank fraud are on the table. Considering Cohen's office is next door to Trump's and there's a 100% chance Trump is involved.

Cue Scottie Pruitt for AG, looks like Jeff might be fired by tweet soon! Constitutional crises here we come, cause Donald is gonna go off the deep end!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 9, 2018)

i am sure trump is scheming to get to mueller now. i hope he fires him. if republicans don't act then, all bets are off for democracy. we will be moving close to civil war...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i am sure trump is scheming to get to mueller now. i hope he fires him. if republicans don't act then, all bets are off for democracy. we will be moving close to civil war...


Just watching Donald's reaction on TV, he's winding up to fire the AG, Rosenstein and Mueller. No need for civil war the courts are gonna weigh in soon.

I figure Mitch and Paul will pounce when Trump reels out enough rope to hang himself, they want him gone ASAP and are hoping he will take the bait. If he is POTUS during the midterm the senate will be in play for sure and the house gone with a big majority for the democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd say the shit is about to hit the fan, Trump needs a war for a distraction to fire Mueller and Putin provided one in Syria for him. Bolton is a war horse and will go to war in Syria or Korea and maybe even Iran, though I'm sure Mattis told him he would kill him with his bare hands if he kills US troops over something stupid.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just watching Donald's reaction on TV, he's winding up to fire the AG, Rosenstein and Mueller. No need for civil war the courts are gonna weigh in soon.
> 
> I figure Mitch and Paul will pounce when Trump reels out enough rope to hang himself, they want him gone ASAP and are hoping he will take the bait. If he is POTUS during the midterm the senate will be in play for sure and the house gone with a big majority for the democrats.


you give american republicans too much credit. these people are slim bucket, scum of the earth, fucked in the head neanderthals and a war is what had to straighten their asses out back in the mid 1800's... why do i have to live in country that is so great, yet we have a multitude of fucking, idiot losers. god damn they are stupid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you give american republicans too much credit. these people are slim bucket, scum of the earth, fucked in the head neanderthals and a war is what had to straighten their asses out back in the mid 1800's... why do i have to live in country that is so great, yet we have a multitude of fucking, idiot losers. god damn they are stupid


It's just that Donald has bunched up all the arseholes and drawn them to his banner where eventually they and the GOP will be marginalized. The vast majority of people are not on the side of Trump or his buddies, the GOP is losing support by the day and when the scandals hit the courts they will lose more.

It appears this raid on Cohen's office started with the Stormy Daniels affair and a $130K payment! They are gonna give that woman a freedom medal one day and hang it on a ribbon between those two huge tits.

Trump sure looks rattled on TV, I figure he's gonna do something stupid soon.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure he's gonna do something stupid soon.


how can we tell?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> how can we tell?


Good point. Extra special stupid then, constitutional crises stupid!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2018)

This week might see the beginning of the doing of the Donald, depending on his reaction over the next week. He'll need to get the war going in Syria first, then fire Mueller when there's something bigly distracting happening. Getting a few hundred US troops killed in Syria would be a good distraction for Donald and would make up to Vlad for the 300 russian mercenaries the US army slaughtered a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

*Trump lashes out as Cohen raid fuses Russia probe and Stormy case*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/10/politics/michael-cohen-donald-trump-white-house/index.html
Washington (CNN)There could be dark and unprecedented times ahead.

The FBI raid against Michael Cohen spiked President Donald Trump's rampant indignation over the Robert Mueller probe to previously unseen heights, multiplying the persecution complex he feels about the FBI and his own Justice Department and fueling his sense he's the target of a witch hunt.
And it suggests that Cohen, who paid off adult film star Stormy Daniels, could be a bridge between the two separate legal strands threatening Trump.
"There is no way that they are looking for things that don't connect to the President in some way," Anne Milgram, a former New Jersey attorney general told CNN's Anderson Cooper of the Cohen raid. "It really is an unbelievable day when you start to think about what is happening, what we are going to see next."
*More...*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This could cause Donald to act impulsively, they got Cohen cold and Donald might pardon him, but they won't be in any hurry to charge him with anything. They've got tons of paper to go through and that's what will hang Cohen and Donald many times over, Donald knows what Donald did which is why he looks so nervous! A best case scenario for Donald would be to go from the white house to the jailhouse at the end of his term. I don't think he will make it till summer and will probably trigger his own impeachment with an impulsive dumbass move. He looked like he was gonna shit a brick on TV yesterday!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

I suspect trump is actually enjoying this. Not only is this story ALL about trump, it is sealing his place in history.

Really, trump doesn't care _"How"_ he is remembered.. What he cares about is _"That"_ he is remembered, and that his place in history is prominent and often referenced.

He would be happy if Nixon were forgotten and he was the one pointed to as the _"Most"_ corrupt, _"Most"_ criminal potus in history.

At his core, that is what drives him. The world does in fact rotate around him. And everything, and everyone, is expendable because life is about him, and everyone needs to acknowledge that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I suspect trump is actually enjoying this. Not only is this story ALL about trump, it is sealing his place in history.
> 
> Really, trump doesn't care _"How"_ he is remembered.. What he cares about is _"That"_ he is remembered, and that his place in history is prominent and often referenced.
> 
> ...


we as the american people need to rotate a rope around his neck.

pay-per-view, money goes to destroy any politician that supported trump.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He looked like he was gonna shit a brick on TV yesterday!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Meowwwch.... Very well turned phrase!

https://www.thedailybeast.com/fbi-raid-on-michael-cohen-is-the-most-dangerous-day-of-donald-trumps-life?ref=home

The rest of the article is just as good!

Suddenly, Michael Cohen, *the bag-walking, dick-swinging swagger-monkey wannabe thug attorney and consigliere for Donald Trump’s far-flung penile enterprises* is scared. *If Cohen had a lump of coal in his ass the moment those search warrants arrived, he could have popped out a diamond.* He realizes how deep this hole can become if he doesn’t roll over. He doesn’t have the resources to defend himself, and Trump isn’t exactly known for paying his bills in the first place. Cohen is scared, and he’s not alone.​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I suspect trump is actually enjoying this. Not only is this story ALL about trump, it is sealing his place in history.
> 
> Really, trump doesn't care _"How"_ he is remembered.. What he cares about is _"That"_ he is remembered, and that his place in history is prominent and often referenced.
> 
> ...


People like Donald don't live in the moment, but for the moment and avoiding embarrassment in that moment, yesterday doesn't exist and should not be pondered. People like Donald have no sense of reverence, the scared, or history and like empathy, he doesn't have the mental equipment to experience it. Donald is more a collection of bad habits and traits than a fully functioning personality. In essence he is developmentally truncated and is emotionally and socially retarded.

I don't think Donald is enjoying this at all, he can experience base emotions like fear and anger and that's what's going on now. He can still feel a red hot poker shoved up his ass though, metaphorically speaking that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Meowwwch.... Very well turned phrase!
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/fbi-raid-on-michael-cohen-is-the-most-dangerous-day-of-donald-trumps-life?ref=home
> 
> ...


Cohen is in trouble and might even be pardon bait for Trump, but I figure if they are serious they will threaten him with a lifetime in jail, but won't charge him until Trump is removed from office. Even if Trump were to pardon him I figure they could still make him talk and he can't plead the 5th. Cohen must be sitting on hundreds of NDAs with women and lacky's, not to mention a ton of money laundering shit and other sleazery. Besides he knows everything about Trump and Mueller will want to know it all.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cohen is in trouble and might even be pardon bait for Trump, but I figure if they are serious they will threaten him with a lifetime in jail, but won't charge him until Trump is removed from office. Even if Trump were to pardon him I figure they could still make him talk and he can't plead the 5th. Cohen must be sitting on hundreds of NDAs with women and lacky's, not to mention a ton of money laundering shit and other sleazery. Besides he knows everything about Trump and Mueller will want to know it all.


For at least the bank fraud charges, they have equivalent NY laws. Bank fraud is in the mix because he claims he used a heloc to get the money to pay cliffords. If he didn't disclose that to the bank (intended use of funds is a required field), that constitutes fraud. Also, the way he transferred the money also opens him up to banking fraud charges. It could even be called money laundering since he hid the origins and purpose from regulators.

So a pardon would/could/might clear him of federal charges, but he could still be in for years of pain at rikers. NY doesn't have fancy white collar prisons like the feds do. Depending on the charges and how many years he got, he might not even get a min security prison. Those go to people eligible for work release and have short term, nonviolent offense sentences. Cohen could be a flight risk, so no min sec for him.

He's got a few phases of grief to go through, and then he will flip.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> For at least the bank fraud charges, they have equivalent NY laws. Bank fraud is in the mix because he claims he used a heloc to get the money to pay cliffords. If he didn't disclose that to the bank (intended use of funds is a required field), that constitutes fraud. Also, the way he transferred the money also opens him up to banking fraud charges. It could even be called money laundering since he hid the origins and purpose from regulators.
> 
> So a pardon would/could/might clear him of federal charges, but he could still be in for years of pain at rikers. NY doesn't have fancy white collar prisons like the feds do. Depending on the charges and how many years he got, he might not even get a min security prison. Those go to people eligible for work release and have short term, nonviolent offense sentences. Cohen could be a flight risk, so no min sec for him.
> 
> He's got a few phases of grief to go through, and then he will flip.


Ah yes, similar to the charges Dennis hastert was convicted of, good catch.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2018)

It's odd that "Our" Oil Industry has not protested the inability to do business in Africa without US representation. Tillerson didn't protest or mention a loss of American interests in Africa nor addressing terrorism taking place there. The reason for his trip before he was relived of duty.

These distraction gives Exxon more time to avoid a Tort hearing.

From New York to California, trade groups representing the oil and gas industry are waging a public relations campaign against climate lawsuits.
https://thinkprogress.org/exxon-financial-disclosure-climate-lawsuits-b80310a71055/

Lying to the public, downplaying Global Warming, Liquidating flood plane assets, lobbing against renewable energy and public transportation, Lobbing for the sale of National Oil Reserves, Transferring downhole technology to Russia amidst sanctions being in place.

They could still be in Govt much like Phillip Morris, free to fuck over the rest of the world but not fuck "US" directly in the ass, they can go thru the FDA if they want to fuck us.

I'd love to see Mueller take this all the way and help with some environmental justice as well.

Sadly I'd be disqualified as a juror.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Sadly I'd be disqualified as a juror.


Serving on one of these juries would be the experience of a lifetime. Can you imagine sitting in judgement of one Donald J. Trump, aka David Dennison, aka John Miller, aka John Barron, aka............? 

I can't imagine what the screening process would be like. Of course, if he can't get any lawyers to defend him, they probably won't be that tough. You could probably slip by with felonies and a drug use history. 

But sadly, none of them will be in my neck of the woods. Even with a change of venue, MA wouldn't get picked. Trump would want a southern state. 

It's nice to dream though!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

Poor bubbie, can't take his victory lap around SA..... awwww.

The White House announced on Tuesday that President Donald Trump has canceled his planned trip to South America as multiple scandals are exploding around his administration.

Via CNN’s Jim Acosta, White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders told reporters Tuesday morning that Trump would not be travelling to Peru or Colombia as originally planned, and would be sending Vice President Mike Pence to those countries instead.

Sanders said that Trump was staying behind in the United States because he wants to “oversee the American response to Syria and to monitor developments around the world.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> For at least the bank fraud charges, they have equivalent NY laws. Bank fraud is in the mix because he claims he used a heloc to get the money to pay cliffords. If he didn't disclose that to the bank (intended use of funds is a required field), that constitutes fraud. Also, the way he transferred the money also opens him up to banking fraud charges. It could even be called money laundering since he hid the origins and purpose from regulators.
> 
> So a pardon would/could/might clear him of federal charges, but he could still be in for years of pain at rikers. NY doesn't have fancy white collar prisons like the feds do. Depending on the charges and how many years he got, he might not even get a min security prison. Those go to people eligible for work release and have short term, nonviolent offense sentences. Cohen could be a flight risk, so no min sec for him.
> 
> He's got a few phases of grief to go through, and then he will flip.


I think Trump is starting to realise that a set of cuffs awaits when he is removed from office, he going directly from the White House to the Big House! Personally I'd like to see the FBI perp walk him out of the WH immediately after the senate convicts him. If Vlad is pissed over what the US might do in Syria, he might drop a dime on Donald too, why not use what ya got, cause Mueller is gonna have it or better soon enough. Perhaps we will see some Donald sex videos with russian hookers or something juicy appearing on the internet! It would have been so easy for them to blackmail someone like Donald, a sex addict who operated on impulse with no moral or ethical boundaries. Wikileaks here's your chance to get on the good side of the FBI!

They got a plan for Cohen, how well he sings determines how long he serves. I wonder how good Cohen's memory is, or if they need him with all his files in hand. They will bounce Cohen back and forth between Mueller and NY like a ping pong ball every time they run across russian related stuff (lots) in the files. He's another guy who might be charged in two different justifications with different crimes like Manafort.

The deep state is gonna be deep in Donald's ass before long!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Trump is starting to realise that a set of cuffs awaits when he is removed from office, he going directly from the White House to the Big House! Personally I'd like to see the FBI perp walk him out of the WH immediately after the senate convicts him. If Vlad is pissed over what the US might do in Syria, he might drop a dime on Donald too, why not use what ya got, cause Mueller is gonna have it or better soon enough. Perhaps we will see some Donald sex videos with russian hookers or something juicy appearing on the internet! It would have been so easy for them to blackmail someone like Donald, a sex addict who operated on impulse with no moral or ethical boundaries. Wikileaks here's your chance to get on the good side of the FBI!
> 
> They got a plan for Cohen, how well he sings determines how long he serves. I wonder how good Cohen's memory is, or if they need him with all his files in hand. They will bounce Cohen back and forth between Mueller and NY like a ping pong ball every time they run across russian related stuff (lots) in the files. He's another guy who might be charged in two different justifications with different crimes like Manafort.
> 
> The deep state is gonna be deep in Donald's ass before long!


The problem with vlad dropping compromat into the public is with how much of it does he have? 

If he has a lot, and it ranges from embarrassing to devastating, this would work. He can start at the bottom and work his way up.

He has probably already done that to some extent.

The russian lawyer who testified about what was said at juniors trump tower meeting wouldn't do that without vlads nod. That was probably him warning the brat to back off.

He surely has recordings of EVERY call and meeting between he and the brat, for example.. Those could be pretty embarrassing.

But if he only has one big piece of ammunition, he can't just fire it. The brat could just retaliate at that point since he has nothing to hold him back. 

He will wait until he thinks it's usefulness is over. In the meantime he will just slowly torture the brat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The problem with vlad dropping compromat into the public is with how much of it does he have?
> 
> If he has a lot, and it ranges from embarrassing to devastating, this would work. He can start at the bottom and work his way up.
> 
> ...


It's Vlad's style to turn the screw slowly, savoring every scream! Donald deserves Vlad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

*Top Judiciary Republican: It's 'suicide for the President to fire' Mueller*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/10/politics/chuck-grassley-firing-mueller-suicide/index.html
(CNN)The top Republican on the Senate Judiciary Committee said Tuesday that if President Donald Trump were to fire special counsel Robert Mueller, "it would be suicide."

"I think it would be suicide for the President to fire him," Iowa Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley told CNN. "I think the less the President says about this whole thing, the better off he will be. And I think Mueller is a person of stature and respected and I respect him. Just let the thing go forward."
*More...*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mitch was making noises too and I figure this is the line in the sand, Donald will cross it. It would be a good time for the GOP to get rid of Donald before the midterms, none better. If they could dispose of Donald and have him in court, convicted and discredited before the midterms it would be the best thing for the republicans, remove Donald from the stage. If the GOP goes into the midterms with Trump at the helm in the middle of this shit storm with Mueller fired and the DOJ burned to the ground, it will be a bloodbath.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

For 2018, and ust in case trump is still around in 2020......

A 41-point preference among likely voters under 30 for Democratic control of the next Congress - and a 81% disapproval of congressional Republicans. (Harvard IOP Spring 2018 survey)






Pretty strong disapprovals of Donald Trump from voters under 30 on a broad range of issues, including 75% disapproval on healthcare among likely voters (Harvard IOP Spring 2018 survey).


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2018)

Unless the GOP and their russian handlers go all in on hacking the vote again including changing vote totals.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Unless the GOP and their russian handlers go all in on hacking the vote again including changing vote totals.


Ya gotta reform voting in America and at least use paper ballots, they can be audited and recounted etc. A federal agency called Elections USA that insure the integrity of elections and supports states for all elections, would be a good start, they could recommend district boundaries too. The agency could also keep an eye on social media too, lot's can be done.

I don't think there will be enough issues this time around to make much of a difference in the election and if the house at least changes hands, the problems should be addressed. Hopefully Trump might be gone soon and an immediate danger to the country removed. If he moves on the DOJ or Mueller I figure that's it for him, he'll be gone so quick it will make his eyes water from the wind rushing by as he goes out the door. The GOP leadership want Donald to be a bad memory ASAP, no one will be more surprised than Donald! Mitch and Paul can do him in a single day, hours in fact, they just need enough cover. I'm pretty sure Mitch would as soon nut himself as spend the upcoming midterm elections carrying Donald's water. People will be ripping the heads off GOP candidates when they are campaigning and there will be a lot of difficult questions, no wonder so many aren't running again.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2018)

Don't underestimate what these criminals will do to stay in power and out of prison.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya gotta reform voting in America and at least use paper ballots, they can be audited and recounted etc. A federal agency called Elections USA that insure the integrity of elections and supports states for all elections, would be a good start, they could recommend district boundaries too. The agency could also keep an eye on social media too, lot's can be done.
> 
> I don't think there will be enough issues this time around to make much of a difference in the election and if the house at least changes hands, the problems should be addressed. Hopefully Trump might be gone soon and an immediate danger to the country removed. If he moves on the DOJ or Mueller I figure that's it for him, he'll be gone so quick it will make his eyes water from the wind rushing by as he goes out the door. The GOP leadership want Donald to be a bad memory ASAP, no one will be more surprised than Donald! Mitch and Paul can do him in a single day, hours in fact, they just need enough cover. I'm pretty sure Mitch would as soon nut himself as spend the upcoming midterm elections carrying Donald's water. People will be ripping the heads off GOP candidates when they are campaigning and there will be a lot of difficult questions, no wonder so many aren't running again.


The agency you are talking about actually exists. But the brat hasn't appointed anyone to lead it since its director left and hasn't authorized any of its funding to be spent.

Further, the agencies in the intelligence community that actually could deploy countermeasures have no orders from the brat authorizing them to take action to protect our voting systems. They have asked for the authorization but it has not been granted.

I wish this were shocking to more people.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't underestimate what these criminals will do to stay in power and out of prison.


I'm not completely disagreeing with you, but too many people are expecting something and will be watching. Once the house changes hands, the democrats are gonna be on it and voter suppression like stink on shit. Europe has been dealing with this bullshit for years now, they have found solutions, one of them is holding facebook by the nuts with privacy laws.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The agency you are talking about actually exists. But the brat hasn't appointed anyone to lead it since its director left and hasn't authorized any of its funding to be spent.
> 
> Further, the agencies in the intelligence community that actually could deploy countermeasures have no orders from the brat authorizing them to take action to protect our voting systems. They have asked for the authorization but it has not been granted.
> 
> I wish this were shocking to more people.........


Like I said ya need reform and a vacation from the republicans, like California did, where pot is legal and the economy is booming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The agency you are talking about actually exists. But the brat hasn't appointed anyone to lead it since its director left and hasn't authorized any of its funding to be spent.
> 
> Further, the agencies in the intelligence community that actually could deploy countermeasures have no orders from the brat authorizing them to take action to protect our voting systems. They have asked for the authorization but it has not been granted.
> 
> I wish this were shocking to more people.........


That's a good idea, the next elected democratic president declares a national vacation for a week to unwind from Trump and Pence! Or maybe just a new holiday, Doing Donald Day!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

*Fmr. Federal Prosecutor: Trump 'Unhinged' By Michael Cohen Raid | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




Former Federal Prosecutor Paul Butler tells Ari Melber Trump appears “unhinged” in his response to the FBI raid of Michael Cohen’s office and hotel, as Trump blasts the act as a “disgrace” and an “attack on our country”. Former White House Deputy Chief of Staff Jim Messina, Washington Post opinion writer Jennifer Rubin and Council on Foreign Relations fellow Max Boot join The Beat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

*Trump's Lawyer Michael Cohen Wasn't Expecting Company*




Trump's attorney Michael Cohen had his office, residence and hotel room raided by the FBI. Ugh, Mondays!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> an “attack on our country”.


America has been around for over two and a half centuries. An investigation of your personal attorney is not an attack on our country... 9/11 was an attack on our country. When Russia interfered with our elections, that was an attack on our country," Sen. Schumer says​


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

MSNBC is reporting that trump is walking around the wh saying he wants to fire muehler, but staffers are telling him its a bad idea, which makes him want to do it even more. Even fox is referring to him as "unhinged".

Stay tuned. This ain't over yet.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

*‘He is losing his sh*t’: Insiders say Donald Trump is ‘at a different level’ after Cohen raid*

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/10/trump-skipping-summit-of-the-americas-512221


Donald Trump is angry, isolated and “more unpredictable than ever,” according to a new report in Politico sourced to four people close to the president.

The president already canceled a trip to South America, apparently acting out after the raid of his attorney Michael Cohen’s office, and may now unilaterally fire the people he considers to be responsible for the investigation into his ties to Russia and his lawyer Michael Cohen’s activities.

“The all caps tweet, that’s the primal scream. That’s the war cry,” a GOP operative “close to the White House” said to Politico, referencing his early morning rage tweets.

“He’s losing his sh*t,” the source said. “We’re at a different level now.”

Targets of the president’s rage—who may find themselves fired while he stews instead of traveling—include Rod Rosenstein and Jeff Sessions.

People who know Trump say that his body language gave away his rage: “his arms crossed and his punchy rhetoric meant, to those who’ve worked with him closely, that Trump was not happy and no amount of information could change his mind.”

Having lost close advisors like Hope Hicks and Rob Porter, Politico says Trump is now calling Fox News personalities Sean Hannity, Jeanine Pirro and Lou Dobbs for advice.​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> America has been around for over two and a half centuries. An investigation of your personal attorney is not an attack on our country... 9/11 was an attack on our country. When Russia interfered with our elections, that was an attack on our country," Sen. Schumer says​


I saw that speech, was a good one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Having lost close advisors like Hope Hicks and Rob Porter, Politico says Trump is now calling Fox News personalities Sean Hannity, Jeanine Pirro and Lou Dobbs for advice.


Maybe Sean and a bunch of FOX folks will go to jail too! I hope Sean tells him to fire Mueller, don't worry about obstruction big guy...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

*Trump 'certainly believes he has the power' to fire Mueller, White House says*
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump "believes he has the power to" fire special counsel Robert Mueller, White House press secretary Sarah Sanders said Tuesday.

"He certainly believes he has the power to do so," Sanders said when asked whether Trump believes he has that power.
She did not suggest Trump would be moving to fire Mueller...
*More*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

Ya know, Mueller and Rosenstein must have anticipated Trump's reaction and should have planned for it. This was a sucker shot right in Donald's face, maybe this is how they plan on presenting the impeachment "report" to congress. Their job is to prosecute Trump in the arena of impeachment, part of that might be to motivate congress to action by motivating Donald into a major legal and political blunder. They must know that Mitch and Paul would like to get rid of Donald ASAP and are looking for cover. Remember if your these guys, your loyalty is to the constitution and Trump is a clear and present danger aside from being a guilty asshole and getting an impeachment conviction is your mission. Impeachment is a political remedy, not a legal one, the rules of the game are different too, what is the role of the prosecutor then? Maybe they are presenting their report and this is the icing on the cake for obstruction of justice.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They must know that Mitch and Paul would like to get rid of Donald ASAP and are looking for cover.


No, no, no, and FUCK NO!

Neither of those toads want trump gone. They are actively protecting him. If they wanted him gone, they would be working to lower the brat's approval rating by actually, you know, criticizing the asshat.

Stop saying they want him gone. 

EVERYTHING they have done says they want him to stay. They are throwing everything they have behind him. They are even using the national campaign tactic of warning the base that losing the house would lead to impeachment.

Impeachment doesn't stand a chance as long as the brat has the support of the gop base. If the leadership really wanted him gone, they would be undermining his support, not building it up. They know how to undermine someone without taking heat. Ryan knows he won't even serve another term (he wants out). 

This simply isn't true.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya know, Mueller and Rosenstein must have anticipated Trump's reaction and should have planned for it. This was a sucker shot right in Donald's face, maybe this is how they plan on presenting the impeachment "report" to congress. Their job is to prosecute Trump in the arena of impeachment, part of that might be to motivate congress to action by motivating Donald into a major legal and political blunder. They must know that Mitch and Paul would like to get rid of Donald ASAP and are looking for cover. Remember if your these guys, your loyalty is to the constitution and Trump is a clear and present danger aside from being a guilty asshole and getting an impeachment conviction is your mission. Impeachment is a political remedy, not a legal one, the rules of the game are different too, what is the role of the prosecutor then? Maybe they are presenting their report and this is the icing on the cake for obstruction of justice.


I've read similar speculation. Having the DOJ raid Cohen instead of Mueller's office taking oversight puts the evidence in the hands of that office. Meuller's firing would not stop that part of the investigation. 

Some "operative in the White House" expects Meuller to be fired by the end of this week. He's also predicting Rosenstein and the others who approved of this raid to go too. Admittedly other say not. This was a telling blow, that's for sure. 

This statement by federal prosecutor Mimi Rocah is telling: In order to gain access to Trump's lawyer's records, _‘You need to show that the attorney client relationship was used in furtherance of a crime. _By approving the raid, US attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman, Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, and FBI Director Christopher Wray all basically said they agree that Cohen was using his client relationship as cover to commit a crime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> No, no, no, and FUCK NO!
> 
> Neither of those toads want trump gone. They are actively protecting him. If they wanted him gone, they would be working to lower the brat's approval rating by actually, you know, criticizing the asshat.
> 
> ...


All I can say is I hope I'm right in my guess, cause there's gonna be bigly trouble if he fires Mueller and burns down the DOJ. He's worried and knows he's not bulletproof, I figure Grassley gave the best account of what awaits Trump if he fires Mueller or Rosenstein or tries to move Pruitt into the AG slot. He will, so we won't have long to wait at all, Donald is pawing at the ground like a wild animal eager for relief from torment. I figure a week or two at the most and we will see what way the wind will blow, he needs a distraction and he's hoping for Syria or Iran.

Not long now, Muller wouldn't have done this to Cohen if he wasn't ending a phase of the investigation.

I hope I'm right and they impeach and convict on the same day, cause this guy is getting bigly dangerous and mentally unstable, a clear and present danger.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> No, no, no, and FUCK NO!
> 
> Neither of those toads want trump gone. They are actively protecting him. If they wanted him gone, they would be working to lower the brat's approval rating by actually, you know, criticizing the asshat.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, sorting through Cohen's files will take this whole matter well into the election season. After the election, a Democratically controlled House CAN impeach. With the eyes of the nation on the Senate after impeachment and a clear message from the electorate that Trump is dragging them down base or not, also depending on how awful Meuller's report makes Trump out to be, we might see the second President removed from office.

Okay -- Trump's removal from office is still a long shot and would still leave GOP gangsters in control of the WH but the odds got better this week for seeing Trump gone.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *‘He is losing his sh*t’: Insiders say Donald Trump is ‘at a different level’ after Cohen raid*
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/10/trump-skipping-summit-of-the-americas-512221
> 
> ...



i really want him to fire mueller.

let's get on with this shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe Sean and a bunch of FOX folks will go to jail too! I hope Sean tells him to fire Mueller, don't worry about obstruction big guy...


there is nobody, besides trump, i wish more pain and suffering on than sean hannity.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there is nobody, besides trump, i wish more pain and suffering on than sean hannity.


Rush would be my go-to if crucifixions were re-instituted.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Rush would be my go-to if crucifixions were re-instituted.


my wish for rush is force feed opioids until he bangs his brain bloody and beaten in a cell against the bars until he is a vegetable


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my wish for rush is force feed opioids until he bangs his brain bloody and beaten in a cell against the bars until he is a vegetable


My only problem with your scenario is vegetables don't suffer in pain.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> My only problem with your scenario is vegetables don't suffer in pain.


that is a good point. maybe he just does enough brain damage he is in constant pain, can't walk, feed himself or wipe his ass....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that is a good point. maybe he just does enough brain damage he is in constant pain, can't walk, feed himself or wipe his ass....


How likely does it look now that a thousand assholes will end up in jail or squealing to stay out before the dust settles on this one. Bearing in mind over 70 went to jail over watergate. The Dutch lawyer was the first of many and I'm pretty sure Mikey Cohen will be one too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> This simply isn't true.


It's just a guess and based on human nature. Would you like to work with Donald? Carry his water in the midterms? The GOP leadership is beyond worrying about winning the midterm elections and are concerned about wrestling the base back from Trump, that would be easier if he were out of office and in jail with a minimum amount of blame for the republicans. They have to look like they are going all out for Donald and it has to be convincing to the base and Donald and us too BTW. If Donald causes a constitutional crises by firing Mueller and blowing up the DOJ it will give cover for a prearranged execution with just the right house members and senators voting to impeach and convict.

If Donald is in office till November with all this shit flying around and trials going on, the GOP will lose the senate too and that's what Mitch fears most, losing power. He's the brains behind the GOP and he's good at strategy, tactics and cutting throats.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How likely does it look now that a thousand assholes will end up in jail or squealing to stay out before the dust settles on this one. Bearing in mind over 70 went to jail over watergate. The Dutch lawyer was the first of many and I'm pretty sure Mikey Cohen will be one too.


the shit is getting more deep all the time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

I see Stormy is cooperating with the feds, looks like Donald might be hung by his cock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like Trump is gonna fire Rosenstein, he's pissed at him fur sure.
*Trump considering firing Rosenstein to check Mueller*
President Donald Trump is considering firing Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, multiple people familiar with the discussions tell CNN, a move that has gained urgency following the raid of the office of the President's personal lawyer.

Such an action could potentially further Trump's goal of trying to put greater limits on special counsel Robert Mueller.
This is one of several options -- including going so far as to fire Attorney General Jeff Sessions -- Trump is weighing in the aftermath of the FBI's decision Monday to raid the office of Michael Cohen, the President's personal lawyer and longtime confidant. Officials say if Trump acts, Rosenstein is his most likely target, but it's unclear whether even such a dramatic firing like this would be enough to satisfy the President.
Trump has long been angry at top Justice Department officials, who he feels have not done enough to protect him from Mueller's ongoing probe. But two sources said the raid could mark a tipping point that would prompt the President to take more aggressive action against the special counsel.
*More...*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bet he'll be in front of the senate judiciary committee testifying with an interim report the next day. I figured he'd wait for a distraction, but he lacks the discipline, first up Rosenstein. What will Mueller do? What will Jeff Sessions do? Who will he get to fire Rosenstein? Remember he already fired Mueller last June?, but the WH counsel wouldn't do it.

He could also wipe out the special council regulation and fire Mueller directly, but there might be mass resignations from the DOJ, it would be the nuclear option.

They must have been expecting this and must have anticipated it. 

This treasonous cocksucker is gonna go down hard and probably fast too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

Cohen said the FBI was polite during the raid, how do you politely kick down someone's door early in the morning? I'm Canadian and would like to know for practical reasons...


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cohen said the FBI was polite during the raid, how do you politely kick down someone's door early in the morning? I'm Canadian and would like to know for practical reasons...


Bring coffee


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Bring coffee


For that arrogant prick it had better be Starbucks! BTW he's the deputy finance chair of the RNC, Steve Winn was the RNC finance chair and he's screwed too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

*Trump Condemns The 'Disgraceful' Raid Of Michael Cohen*




Following the raid of his lawyer's office and hotel room, the President called the FBI a wide variety of words like 'disgrace' and... 'disgraceful.'


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2018)

The home owner wants a termite inspection.
Trump should honor landlord rules and stop acting like he's cooking meth out back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

Who will Donald fire, Sessions (replaced by Pruitt), Rosenstein (he's got a real hard on for Rod), or Mueller (The boogeyman)?
All of the above?
Will he burn the DOJ to the ground with mass resignations and firings?
Will Donald wait to fire Sessions, Rosenstein or Mueller until he launches a few missiles at Syria, or go full impulse and have a Friday or Saturday massacre this weekend?

Donald is like a starship with a broken warp drive, he moves on impulse power only. He's sweating bigly and there should be a tweet tornado on the weekend. The baited trap awaits, will the orange tiger step into it? Rosenstein just stuck a rather big stick up the wild cat's ass and he's howling...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> The home owner wants a termite inspection.
> Trump should honor landlord rules and stop acting like he's cooking meth out back.


They had better check for rats and cockroaches too, cause the place is infested and needs a complete fumigation. When Donald leaves there will be bedbugs in the Lincoln bedroom and crabs in the president's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

2019 NYT best sellers
Doing Donald by Robert Mueller
From the White House to the Big House, the Donald Trump story by Rod Rosenstein.
How I found Jesus by Donald Trump (with Jerry Falwell Jr.)
or maybe
Escaping the Deep State Coup, My flight to moscow and freedom by Donald Trump


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

This matters...... It's been confirmed by multiple news outlets. It matters because Ryan hasn't flipped on trump. It means the party position is to support trump. Other retirees have flipped once they were unshackled from election concerns. But ryan hasn't.

*Paul Ryan confidants say he's not running again*
Source: *AXIOS*

House Speaker Paul Ryan has told confidants that he will announce soon that he won't run for reelection in November, according to sources with knowledge of the conversations. 

Why it matters: House Republicans were already in very tough spot for midterms, with many endangered members and the good chance that Democrats will win the majority. 


This decision has been long rumored but his final deliberations were held extremely closely. 
Ryan, 48, was the Republican vice presidential nominee in 2012, and has long harbored presidential ambitions. Friends say he could make another run in the future. 
Friends say that after Ryan passed tax reform, his longtime dream, he was ready to step out of a job that has become endlessly frustrating, in part because of President Trump. 
Friends say Ryan was contemplating a minority or slim majority and decided that there was no good time to leave — it was time for at least a stint in private life. 


What comes next: The two most likely to replace him are Kevin McCarthy and Steve Scalise, though Scalise has said he won’t run against McCarthy, who appears to have first bite at the Apple. 

Read more: https://www.axios.com/paul-ryan-confidants-not-running-reelection-retirement-8b5c598b-bcdf-46ca-a7d9-7206c2f3fdb5.html​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It means the party position is to support trump. Other retirees have flipped once they were unshackled from election concerns. But ryan hasn't.


Until Trump does something stupid and Paul surprises everybody. I don't figure they have a snowball's chance in Hell of holding the house and are concerned about the senate. If anybody is touched in the DOJ this weekend, including Sessions, Rosenstein will before a senate judiciary committee on monday morning with an interim (or even complete) report in hand, fired or not.
As they said in Star Wars, "It's a trap"!

We will know soon, this can't go on for too much longer with Donald going ape shit and the DOJ into Cohen's/Trump's files.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

*Trump's Obstruction Of Justice Tweet Has People Wondering If He's Admitting To It*

ByMONICA HUNTER-HART 
17 min ago 

President Trump's early-morning Twitter rant on Wednesday took a turn that some social media users believed was nearly incriminating. When the president wrote that he hadn't committed obstruction "other than I fight back," people on Twitter wondered whether the post amounted to Trump admitting to obstruction of justice. 

_I (we) are doing things that nobody thought possible, despite the never ending and corrupt Russia Investigation, which takes tremendous time and focus. No Collusion or Obstruction (other than I fight back), so now they do the Unthinkable, and RAID a lawyers office for information! BAD!_
Twitter users were struck by the phrasing of his tweet. Saying that you didn't do something but then immediately adding an exception ("other than"




sounds like an admission of guilt, they argued. 

"Is he....admitting to obstruction?" wrote MSNBC reporter Chris Hayes. "Trump just said no obstruction 'other than I fight back' … That's obstruction," said Rant Media's Ahmed Baba. "The hidden benefit of insomnia is watching Trump admit to obstruction of justice on Twitter in real time," wrote author Molly Knight. 

More: 
https://www.bustle.com/p/trumps-obstruction-of-justice-tweet-has-people-wondering-if-hes-admitting-to-it-8754552


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Until Trump does something stupid and Paul surprises everybody. I don't figure they have a snowball's chance in Hell of holding the house and are concerned about the senate. If anybody is touched in the DOJ this weekend, including Sessions, Rosenstein will before a senate judiciary committee on monday morning with an interim (or even complete) report in hand, fired or not.
> As they said in Star Wars, "It's a trap"!
> 
> We will know soon, this can't go on for too much longer with Donald going ape shit and the DOJ into Cohen's/Trump's files.


Hey, anything is possible. the numbskull nunes is threatening to impeach rosenstein and wray. This is full employment season for cable news analysts, that's for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Hey, anything is possible. the numbskull nunes is threatening to impeach rosenstein and wray. This is full employment season for cable news analysts, that's for sure.


The TV talking heads, Washington lawyers, newspapers and cable news companies love Donald. The democratic leadership secretly love Donald, just as much as the republican leadership secretly hate him. 

Donald is gonna gut the GOP from asshole to appetite before he's done, that's what happens when ya make a deal with the Devil, he gets his due.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> the numbskull nunes is threatening to impeach rosenstein and wray.


I'd love the GOP house members to go on the record with an impeachment vote on that! What great election ads for the dems! Impeach my ass, if they were guilty of anything Trump could fire them with cause. What bullshit, on par with his usual stunts. I understand he might have a bit of trouble in his district lately, he's not polling like he used to and come the midterms there will be lots of donations for his opponent from outside the district.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The TV talking heads, Washington lawyers, newspapers and cable news companies love Donald. The democratic leadership secretly love Donald, just as much as the republican leadership secretly hate him.
> 
> Donald is gonna gut the GOP from asshole to appetite before he's done, that's what happens when ya make a deal with the Devil, he gets his due.


You have to worry about who you signed up with when his favorite story is about a scorpion killing himself and the animal taking him across the river.......


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

Poor bubbies..... Maybe they should impeach the donald; nothing left to lose. 

*‘This is the nightmare’: Republicans are freaking out about Paul Ryan’s decision to not run for reelection*

House Speaker Paul Ryan (R-WI) on Wednesday announced that he would not seek reelection — and Republicans are now starting to freak out about imminent doom in this year’s midterm elections.

In an interview with the _New York Times_, former Rep. Thomas M. Davis (R-VA) said that Ryan’s decision to step down after his current term could portend disaster and crush Republican morale heading into this fall’s elections.

“This is the nightmare scenario,” he said. “Everybody figured he’d just hang in there till after the election.”

Similarly, _Axios_ reports that “one of Washington’s best-wired Republicans” thinks Ryan’s announcement could be the final nail in coffin for the House GOP’s majority.

“This is a Titanic, tectonic shift,” the source said. “This is going to make every Republican donor believe the House can’t be held.”

Ryan’s retirement also makes it more likely that a Democrat could pick up his seat this November, as Ryan was already facing a well funded challenge from Randy Bryce, an iron worker and union representative who raised an impressive $2.1 million last quarter to challenge the outgoing Republican leader to represent Wisconsin’s first congressional district.

With Ryan not running again, election forecasters at the Cook Political report have shifted WI-01 from being a “Solid R” district to only being a “Lean R,” while Larry Sabato’s Crystal Ball has shifted it from “Likely Republican” to “Toss-up.”​


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

aha, about that bridge I have for sale... 

*Ryan: I've Received 'Assurances' That Trump Won't Fire Rosenstein, Mueller*
Source: *Talking Points Memo*



By Matt Shuham | April 11, 2018 10:42 am 

House Speaker Paul Ryan (R-WI) on Wednesday said he had received “assurances” that President Donald Trump would not fire the deputy attorney general, Rod Rosenstein, or Special Counsel Robert Mueller. 

At a press conference Wednesday, shortly after Ryan announced his retirement from Congress at the end of his current term, a reporter asked about Trump “openly talking about firing Bob Mueller and potentially firing the deputy attorney general.” 

“What are your thoughts on that?” the reporter asked. “My thoughts haven’t changed,” Ryan said. “I think they should be allowed to do their jobs. We have a rule of law in this country and that’s a principle we all uphold. I have no reason to believe that that is going to happen and I have assurances that it’s not.” 

“Why?” the reporter asked. 

“Because I’ve been talking to people in the White House about it,” Ryan said. 

###

Read more: https://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/ryan-ive-received-assurances-that-trump-wont-fire-rosenstein-mueller


----------



## peabody2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if you pay me $14 i will let you suck my dick.


I put you on ignore, then this solicitation for homosexual sex shows up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I have no reason to believe that that is going to happen and I have assurances that it’s not.”


It was reported yesterday that Trump tried to fire Mueller twice once last june and again in december! Does Ryan have any idea how stupid he sounds? Mitch is calling the shots on this one, Eddy Munster will go along with Mitch cause he is wise... Besides the heavy lifting will have to be done in the senate with a 2/3 vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> I put you on ignore, then this solicitation for homosexual sex shows up


Gay folks need love too, you make it sound dirty, like cheating on your wife with a porn star or something. 
Love and free enterprise what could be more American.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gay folks need love too, you make it sound dirty, like cheating on your wife with a porn star or something.
> Love and free enterprise what could be more American.


I thought gay sex was dirty???  at least with men.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

Like James Comey and McCabe, nobody is going quietly from the DOJ, everybody is gonna take a piece of Donald with them on the way out and make excellent witnesses for the impeachment trial. Nobody is gonna let this asshole end their career in justice without making Donald pay dearly. I don't think there are any republicans left in the FBI or intelligence communities, there might be conservatives, but that's now different than a republican. I can see the seeds of a new conservative party forming and they will get all the cash, if they can't take the GOP back from the loonie base and Trumpers, they won't have much choice but to play the long game. They might be a separate party or a wing of the republican, but they will eventually take it over again cause they will have the money and the nuts won't.

Any conservative with a brain will want to put some distance between themselves and Trump's base, cause they are headed for the fringe quicker than you might think.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 11, 2018)

See I think the same about seeing new parties popping up soon or something to that affect happening also. But I dont believe it is going to be so one sided. I mean you have some people so far left now like buck. That when someone who would not even consider them self's a Republican being labeled as one because they are not extreme enough and left on every issue.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> See I think the same about seeing new parties popping up soon or something to that affect happening also. But I dont believe it is going to be so one sided. I mean you have some people so far left now like buck. That when someone who would not even consider them self's a Republican being labeled as one because they are not extreme enough and left on every issue.


Jeez, man. That was one messed up post. You made no sense. Maybe you should have your Mom edit it before posting.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

*Mueller wants subpoenas for 35 witnesses in Manafort trial*
Source: *The Hill*

Special Counsel Robert Mueller on Wednesday requested 35 sets of subpoenas from a judge for witnesses to appear at the trial of former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort. 

Bloomberg News reported that Mueller sought the subpoenas from a judge in Alexandria, Va., where Manafort’s trial is set to get underway on July 10. 

Mueller asked for blank subpoenas, with the names to be filled in later, Bloomberg reported. 

Manafort is facing numerous charges of bank fraud and money laundering. He faces 18 criminal charges in Virginia federal court and five in Washington.

Read more: http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/382669-mueller-wants-subpoenas-for-35-witnesses-for-manafort-trial?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I thought gay sex was dirty???  at least with men.


If yer gay it's ok. To each his own, live and let live. Bob and joe who live down the road seem like nice people, but the bible tells me to stone them to death! What to do! But then again they say the same thing about tattoos too in Leviticus, just down from where they talk trash about gays. Looks like them thar christians is gonna need more rocks!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2018)

peabody2018 said:


> I put you on ignore, then this solicitation for homosexual sex shows up


How’s your family, red?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

*NRA, In New Document, Acknowledges More Than 20 Russian-Linked Contributors*
https://www.npr.org/2018/04/11/601534305/nra-in-new-document-acknowledges-more-than-20-russian-linked-contributors
The National Rifle Association has accepted contributions from about 23 Russians, or Americans living in Russia, since 2015, the gun rights group acknowledged to Congress.

The NRA said in a letter to Sen. Ron Wyden, D-Ore., unveiled on Wednesday, that the sum it received from those people was just over $2,500 and most of that was "routine payments" for membership dues or magazine subscriptions.

About $525 of that figure was from "two individuals who made contributions to the NRA."

Wyden has been querying the NRA about its Russia connections following press reports that suggest the FBI is investigating whether Russians might have tried to use the NRA or other political organizations as part of their attack on the 2016 election.

One high-profile Russian NRA supporter, state bank official Alexander Torshin, has cultivated a years-long relationship with the organization — but he was placed under sanction by the United States with other Russians last week.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These guys laudered tens of millions of dollars of russian money into the US election in 2016 and Mueller is looking past this bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

*John Boehner was a longtime opponent of marijuana reform. Here’s what changed his mind.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/04/11/john-boehner-was-a-longtime-opponent-of-marijuana-reform-heres-what-changed-his-mind/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.86dd22d2b7ea

John A. Boehner, the former Republican speaker of the House who once said he was “unalterably opposed” to decriminalizing marijuana laws, has joined a board of directors for a cannabis company with an eye on rolling back federal regulations.

The former Ohio congressman, who led a party that was historically opposed to legalizing marijuana, has been appointed to the board of advisers of Acreage Holdings, Boehner said in a statement Wednesday. The company grows and sells legal weed and operates in 11 states.

“I have concluded descheduling the drug is needed so that we can do research and allow [the Department of Veterans Affairs] to offer it as a treatment option in the fight against the opioid epidemic that is ravaging our communities,” he said.
*More...*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What changed his mind was money.* We've seen it happen in Canada, ex politicians and connected ex cops cash in early. Something is in the wind with cannabis in the US, probably after you deal with Donald. They will have to twist Pences's arm real good to get him to sign, it would be a good one for the democrats to start off with, would throw the GOP for a loop, lot's of their base smokes and grows too. The born yesterday christians would lose their minds completely and it would be divisive as Hell in the GOP, would split the base down the middle. All the opposition to legislation will be concentrated into the GOP.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Jeez, man. That was one messed up post. You made no sense. Maybe you should have your Mom edit it before posting.


His boss told him to wrap it up and make look like UB is the far Left in order to move the political line.
It was a new task, he was nervous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Mueller wants subpoenas for 35 witnesses in Manafort trial*
> Source: *The Hill*
> 
> Special Counsel Robert Mueller on Wednesday requested 35 sets of subpoenas from a judge for witnesses to appear at the trial of former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort.
> ...


I wonder, could Trump be a witness? I'll bet money laundering was Trump's game and Manafort does have a place in Trump Tower, the purchase of which was probably part of a money laundering scheme. I'll bet more than a few units in Trump Tower are owned or rented by Russians, any of them on the sanctions list?


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If yer gay it's ok. To each his own, live and let live. Bob and joe who live down the road seem like nice people, but the bible tells me to stone them to death! What to do! But then again they say the same thing about tattoos too in Leviticus, just down from where they talk trash about gays. Looks like them thar christians is gonna need more rocks!


Anal sex is pretty dope. Can't fault dudes who want to pitch. Homosexuality is biological. I love anal sex but can't stand looking at man ass. No attraction at all. If we werent meant to put it in there once in a while why does it feel like a velvet glove? Ruminations.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2018)

Pretty funny read about what a lot of the GOP think of the dear leader lol.

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/4/11/1756173/-Unnamed-Republican-congressman-goes-off-in-profane-rant-We-might-as-well-impeach-the?detail=emaildkre


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *John Boehner was a longtime opponent of marijuana reform. Here’s what changed his mind.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/04/11/john-boehner-was-a-longtime-opponent-of-marijuana-reform-heres-what-changed-his-mind/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.86dd22d2b7ea
> 
> John A. Boehner, the former Republican speaker of the House who once said he was “unalterably opposed” to decriminalizing marijuana laws, has joined a board of directors for a cannabis company with an eye on rolling back federal regulations.
> ...


fuck these dickheads. when legalization catches up with me, i doubt seriously if will comply with their stupid plant numbers... hypocritical fucking losers. hope they die a painful, slow death.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

*NYT: Raid on Trumps Lawyer Sought Records on Access Hollywood Tape (Could This Be Why?)*
Could Cohen be the link to prove conspiracy & collusion? See the article and then speculation below. 

NYT 

"The F.B.I. agents who raided the office and hotel of President Trump’s lawyer on Monday were seeking all records related to the “Access Hollywood” tape in which Mr. Trump was heard making vulgar comments about women, according to three people who have been briefed on the contents of a federal search warrant. 

The search warrant also sought evidence of whether the lawyer, Michael D. Cohen, tried to suppress damaging information about Mr. Trump during the 2016 presidential campaign...." 

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/11/us/politics/michael-cohen-trump-access-hollywood.html 

SPECULATION: Someone on another board pointed this out. Do you remember what happened immediately after the Access Hollywood tapes came out? Wikileaks started dumping emails from the Clinton campaign. Immediately. 

*What if Mueller and team have strong indications that Cohen was the one who signaled to Wikileaks to move right now? If they can find evidence of that... 

That would prove conspiracy.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Pretty funny read about what a lot of the GOP think of the dear leader lol.
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/4/11/1756173/-Unnamed-Republican-congressman-goes-off-in-profane-rant-We-might-as-well-impeach-the?detail=emaildkre


Yep, it's about what I figured they felt about Trump. I noticed very little concern for the country in their ravings, just themselves.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hours after publishing this, news began to circulate that Paul Ryan is retiring from Congress. But, let’s get back to the rant, because this is incredible.

"It's like Forrest Gump won the presidency, but an evil, really f*cking stupid Forrest Gump. He can't help himself. He's just a f**king idiot who thinks he's winning when people are b*tching about him. He really does see the world as ratings and attention. I hate Forrest Gump. I listen to your podcast and heard you hate it too. What an overrated piece of sh*t movie. Can you believe it beat the Shawshank Redemption?"

Oh, my. Please continue, congressman.

"I say a lot of shit on TV defending him, even over this. But honestly, I wish the motherf*cker would just go away. We're going to lose the House, lose the Senate, and lose a bunch of states because of him. All his supporters will blame us for what we have or have not done, but he hasn't led. He wakes up in the morning, sh*ts all over Twitter, sh*ts all over us, sh*ts all over his staff, then hits golf balls. F*ck him. Of course, I can't say that in public or I'd get run out of town."

The congressman went on to explain that if key members of the House Judiciary Committee are facing primary battles for their seats, they’ll stick with Trump because they are so fearful of the deplorable base. If they get through the primaries, there is a chance they could get on board with impeachment because Trump is dragging the entire party down.

"Judiciary is stacked with a bunch of people who can win re-election so long as they don't piss off Trump voters in the primary. But if we get to summer and most of the primaries are over, they just might pull the trigger if the President fires Mueller. The sh*t will hit the fan if that happens and I'd vote to impeach him myself. Most of us would, I think. Hell, all the Democrats would and you only need a majority in the House. If we're going to lose because of him, we might as well impeach the motherf**ker. Take him out with us and let Mike [Pence] take over. At least then we could sleep well at night," he said before going off on a tangent about how the situations with Russia and China scare him. Then, "You know having Mike as President would really piss off all the right people, too. They think they hate Trump. Mike is competent," at which point he sighs and laments that there were, in his mind, more than a dozen competent choices in 2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *NYT: Raid on Trumps Lawyer Sought Records on Access Hollywood Tape (Could This Be Why?)*
> Could Cohen be the link to prove conspiracy & collusion? See the article and then speculation below.
> 
> NYT
> ...


If other women wanted to come forward after the access Hollywood incident, perhaps Cohen paid off or threatened them with violence. Remember he was doing stuff mostly by habit and back in the good old days one of the tricks in MIkey's bag could have been intimidation and threats to women. He could get away with bullying then, but this is a different ball game now. They are gonna stack up the charges on Cohen until he cracks and tells where the bodies are buried and acts as a tour guide for Trump's files. He should know that it would not be wise to accept a pardon from Trump, a deal from Mueller would be the safer choice.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, it's about what I figured they felt about Trump. I noticed very little concern for the country in their ravings, just themselves.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hours after publishing this, news began to circulate that Paul Ryan is retiring from Congress. But, let’s get back to the rant, because this is incredible.
> ...



there were ZERO competent choices in 2016, that's why orange dogshit won. that and evangelicals turning on jesus...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 11, 2018)

*Steve Bannon is lobbying the White House to fire Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein in hopes of ‘crippling’ Mueller*

President Donald Trump’s ousted chief strategist Steve Bannon is pitching the White House on a plan intended to “cripple” special counsel Robert Mueller and protect the president.

The _Washington Post_ reported Wednesday night that the people close to the erstwhile Breitbart executive say his plan has multiple stages. First: fire Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein. Second: stop cooperating with Mueller. Third: invoke “executive privilege,” which would supposedly render all of the interviews Mueller’s team has done with people close to the president “null and void.”





Robert Costa April 11 at 8:23 PM Email the author

Stephen K. Bannon, who was ousted as White House chief strategist last summer but has remained in touch with some members of President Trump’s circle, is pitching a plan to West Wing aides and congressional allies to cripple the federal probe into Russian interference in the 2016 election, according to four people familiar with the discussions.

The first step, these people say, would be for Trump to fire Deputy Attorney General Rod J. Rosenstein, who oversees the work of special counsel Robert S. Mueller III and in recent days signed off on a search warrant of Trump’s longtime personal lawyer, Michael Cohen.

Bannon is also recommending the White House cease its cooperation with Mueller, reversing the policy of Trump’s legal team to provide information to the special counsel’s team and to allow staff members to sit for interviews.

And he is telling associates inside and outside the administration that the president should create a new legal battleground to protect himself from the investigation by asserting executive privilege — and arguing that Mueller’s interviews with White House officials over the past year should now be null and void.

“The president wasn’t fully briefed by his lawyers on the implications” of not invoking executive privilege, Bannon told The Washington Post in an interview Wednesday. “It was a strategic mistake to turn over everything without due process, and executive privilege should be exerted immediately and retroactively.”


There is no indication that Trump, who forced out Bannon and later said his former adviser had “lost his mind” after leaving the West Wing, would be willing to take Bannon’s advice or is aware of the plan. Several Trump aides also remain skeptical of the former strategist’s attempt to insert himself into the president’s decision-making process.

“If you say his name in front of the president, it’s not a pretty sight,” said a senior administration official. “The president really goes off about him.”

Nonetheless, Bannon’s efforts signify the growing pressure from an influential wing of Trump’s political base to thwart Mueller, who, many Trump allies believe, presents an existential legal and political threat to his presidency.

Trump boosters in Congress are preparing to take legislative action against Rosenstein and other Justice officials over the disclosure of documents related to the Russia investigation. That push is seen by Bannon and others in the White House as a cause that could prompt Trump to act and shift much of the Russia investigation to Capitol Hill, where Republicans control both chambers.

Trump remains furious with the Mueller probe, which on Wednesday he blasted on Twitter as “never ending and corrupt.” He has also considered firing Rosenstein, whom he has criticized for approving surveillance applications of former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page, which extended a warrant that partly relied on information that was funded in a roundabout way by Hillary Clinton’s 2016 presidential campaign.

Bannon and his allies sense that Trump simply needs a nudge to fire Rosenstein, according to the people familiar with Bannon’s discussions. They said Trump has recently told friends and aides that he is willing to engage in political warfare in the coming months to stop his presidency from being consumed by the investigation.

Bannon’s conversations, including a meeting Tuesday night between the former strategist and Trump confidants, have so far remained through back channels.


The 64-year-old strategist has huddled in recent days — at his Capitol Hill townhouse, a Washington hotel and over the phone — with a handful of White House aides, GOP lawmakers and conservative media figures who speak frequently with Trump, according to people involved, who spoke to The Post on the condition of anonymity to discuss private conversations.

Bannon’s standing within Trump’s orbit is tenuous. In January, lawyers for Trump accused Bannon of breaking a confidentiality agreement by making critical comments about Trump and his family in “Fire and Fury: Inside the Trump White House,” by Michael Wolff.

Ever since, Bannon has seen his domestic political operation — which was focused on the 2018 midterm elections — fizzle, and his attention has turned abroad to boosting far-right nationalist candidates in Europe, giving speeches and promoting his hard-line views on global affairs. Amid all of that activity, he has regularly spoken with White House officials and lawmakers about Trump and offered informal guidance on issues such as trade and the Russia investigation.

Bannon, who has been interviewed extensively by Mueller’s team, remains sensitive about directly approaching Trump with his call to fire Rosenstein and curb Justice’s grip over the Russia probe, the people added, noting that federal investigators could raise questions about such exchanges.

Some top Trump advisers, such as White House counsel Donald McGahn, are said to be alarmed by the suggestions to fire Rosenstein or Mueller, worrying that such moves could prompt mass resignations at Justice and a constitutional crisis, the people said. McGahn, who in the past has threatened to step down if the president fired Mueller, is widely seen within the West Wing as liable to resign if Rosenstein is fired.

“A guy leaning on a mop over at the Justice Department may be the guy who ends up firing Mueller,” one person said.

Asked Wednesday afternoon whether Trump would be pushing out Rosenstein, White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said, “I don’t have any personnel announcements.” But she offered no words of support for Rosenstein, signaling that the deputy attorney general’s job may be in jeopardy. Later Wednesday, a White House spokesman pointed to Huckabee Sanders’s news conference when asked for comment about Bannon.

Legal experts are dubious about Bannon’s idea that the White House could suddenly claim executive privilege on interviews that were given voluntarily by officials and be able to exclude them from an investigation that is partly reliant on those interviews. But Bannon believes Trump can argue he was given poor counsel by his lawyers on Russia, including Ty Cobb, who has encouraged a cooperative approach to Mueller’s team.

“Ty Cobb should be fired immediately,” Bannon said.

Cobb declined to comment.

The case against Rosenstein has featured prominently in the closed-door discussions among Bannon and other figures on the right, with Bannon arguing that voters in the GOP base will stick by the president if he removes Rosenstein despite protests from Republican leaders and many others.

Rosenstein’s approval of the Cohen warrant, which led to raids Monday on Cohen’s home and office, has angered Trump and prompted him to vent over the past day about Rosenstein being “out of control,” one Republican lawmaker said.

If Rosenstein were fired, his replacement could reel in the authority that Mueller was granted last year and set new parameters for the scope of the Russia investigation, according to Louis Seidman, a constitutional-law professor at Georgetown University.

“Depending on how aggressive this person wanted to be, they could dismiss the criminal cases, they could get rid of the grand jury,” Seidman said. “In the end, if Trump is determined, the people he appoints could shut it down.”

For Bannon, this hostility to Mueller represents an evolution. A year ago, he opposed the firing of then-FBI Director James B. Comey and recommended a hands-off approach to the Russia investigation and Justice.

“I have the upmost respect for Bob Mueller and Attorney General Jeff Sessions, but the developments over the past two weeks make it the right time to shift the center of gravity of this back to Capitol Hill,” Bannon said. “Make the Republican Party own this, force them to have his back.”​


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)

this shit is a 3 ring circus.

fuck everyone that voted for trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2018)

Bannon is one of those people that you hope has slow painful death when he goes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

I wonder if Rod Rosenstein is fired over the bullshit on Hannity last night, can that bunch be charged with conspiracy to obstruct justice at some future date? Did Sean plan this with Trump? Trump is a target of an obstruction investigation now and conspiring to fire a DOJ official in an attempt to obstruct the investigation could be a crime. After Trump is out of office and after the midterms the FBI could have some interesting questions for that crowd, they better hope they tell the truth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Steve Bannon is lobbying the White House to fire Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein in hopes of ‘crippling’ Mueller*
> 
> President Donald Trump’s ousted chief strategist Steve Bannon is pitching the White House on a plan intended to “cripple” special counsel Robert Mueller and protect the president.
> 
> ...


Was he drunk? Sounds like he's planning on conspiring to obstruct justice and is admitting as much. After Trump is gone and the house at least changes hands, this clown could be charged as part of a conspiracy to obstruct. I'm no lawyer but it seems to me that this might be illegal and planning it could be seen as conspiracy if Trump follows through on any firings. This is way beyond politics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Bannon is one of those people that you hope has slow painful death when he goes.


He might end up in jail one day and I figure if he is without his favorite 5th of gut rot for 24 hours he will go into the DTs. If that were to happen, he'd wish he were dead and might end up that way. Steve looks like a 5th a day man to me and it shows!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if Rod Rosenstein is fired over the bullshit on Hannity last night, can that bunch be charged with conspiracy to obstruct justice at some future date? Did Sean plan this with Trump? Trump is a target of an obstruction investigation now and conspiring to fire a DOJ official in and attempt to obstruct the investigation could be a crime. After Trump is out of office and after the midterms the FBI could have some interesting questions for that crowd, they better hope they tell the truth.


Sean does need to be charged with something. maybe we soon buckle down on fake news and severely punish those who do it. like prison time. we have to protect the DUMBASSES who have the right to vote. they cannot think for themselves, so they must be feed facts only, no opinions.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Was he drunk? Sounds like he's planning on conspiring to obstruct justice and is admitting as much. After Trump is gone and the house at least changes hands, this clown could be charged as part of a conspiracy to obstruct. I'm no lawyer but it seems to me that this might be illegal and planning it could be seen as conspiracy if Trump follows through on any firings. This is way beyond politics.


one of the guests on either rachel or odonnel last night said something funny, yet prescient. She said that the normal anecdote is that the cover up is worse than the crime. That of course means a lot of people being investigated for ethics violations or corruption end up getting convicted for lying or obstruction, which is worse than they would have gotten if they admitted to the original allegations.

But in trumps case, and bannons, the underlying charges are so serious that obstruction is an afterthought for a prosecutor. They can go away for life already, so shooting the moon isn't as crazy as it sounds. If they suddenly lock down the investigation, destroy evidence, and prevent prosecution of the original crimes, they may come out ahead with just few obstruction or perjury charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

Well folks things are gonna get real intense and interesting from here on out. Trump is gonna act on the DOJ and burn it to the ground with mass firings and resignations. "These are the times that try men's souls", I hope yours is up to the task. Will congress act and preserve the constitution, or will America have a summer and fall of Hell, without the rule of law. You will see institutional breakdown and revolt, a constitutional crises.

BTW we Canadians can put in a good word with the Queen for ya, she might take ya back!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Sean does need to be charged with something. maybe we soon buckle down on fake news and severely punish those who do it. like prison time. we have to protect the DUMBASSES who have the right to vote. they cannot think for themselves, so they must be feed facts only, no opinions.


Hannity is known to have exchanged messages with assange. It isn't a stretch that muehler can make a case he was working with foreign powers to influence the election, and possibly obstruct the investigation.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Was he drunk? Sounds like he's planning on conspiring to obstruct justice and is admitting as much. After Trump is gone and the house at least changes hands, this clown could be charged as part of a conspiracy to obstruct. I'm no lawyer but it seems to me that this might be illegal and planning it could be seen as conspiracy if Trump follows through on any firings. This is way beyond politics.


i think bannon realizes trump is fucked. he now thinks trump should blow shit up, cause the base will love it.

the base needs a bullet behind the ear.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> _*Hannity is known to have exchanged messages with assange*_. It isn't a stretch that muehler can make a case he was working with foreign powers to influence the election, and possibly obstruct the investigation.



i did not know that. good, that little prick deserves to be pulled into this. it would serve his little punk ass right.

two people i would love to meet in a dark alley. donald trump and sean hannity....


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well folks things are gonna get real intense and interesting from here on out. Trump is gonna act on the DOJ and burn it to the ground with mass firings and resignations. "These are the times that try men's souls", I hope yours is up to the task. Will congress act and preserve the constitution, or will America have a summer and fall of Hell, without the rule of law. You will see institutional breakdown and revolt, a constitutional crises.


I've always said this would be trumps end game. Congress won't act. They won't remove a republican potus with support from their voters. Once trump weaponizes the doj, he will be worse than hoover. he will collect so much dirt on his enemies they won't touch him. He will destroy people with criminal charges at whim. 

Even the pretense of democracy could die.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might end up in jail one day and I figure if he is without his favorite 5th of gut rot for 24 hours he will go into the DTs. If that were to happen, he'd wish he were dead and might end up that way. Steve looks like a 5th a day man to me and it shows!



he should be supplied iso alcohol in prison, lol !!!!

stupid fuck would probably drink it...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've always said this would be trumps end game. Congress won't act. They won't remove a republican potus with support from their voters. Once trump weaponizes the doj, he will be worse than hoover. he will collect so much dirt on his enemies they won't touch him. He will destroy people with criminal charges at whim.
> 
> Even the pretense of democracy could die.


It works in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I've always said this would be trumps end game. Congress won't act. They won't remove a republican potus with support from their voters. Once trump weaponizes the doj, he will be worse than hoover. he will collect so much dirt on his enemies they won't touch him. He will destroy people with criminal charges at whim.
> 
> Even the pretense of democracy could die.


If Americans are like Canadians that ain't gonna happen, not even close. There would be blood in the streets and assholes on the end of ropes. Keep the faith.

Are they planning on canceling the midterm elections too?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It works in Russia.


A few folks are gonna discover, this ain't russia and Trump ain't Vlad, Vlad has a brain and a plan, Trump has neither.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A few folks are gonna discover, this ain't russia and Trump ain't Vlad, Vlad has a brain and a plan, Trump has neither.


Yep just a puppet, Putin's video of nuking Mar Largo is epic in keeping it personal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Yep just a puppet, Putin's video of nuking Mar Largo is epic in keeping it personal.


Yep, with a high ground water level ya couldn't build an underground shelter there. Bad security choice for the POTUS to get R&R, Camp David was Ike's idea of R&R with security, bet there's a first class bunker there!

I figure this shit with Putin was just for show, it wouldn't surprise me to learn that Putin poisoned those kids in Syria with WMD to act as a distraction for Trump and to throw off the press about conspiracy. People are about to die in this "game", hope they are all bad guys, but that's not how it works.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, with a high ground water level ya couldn't build an underground shelter there. Bad security choice for the POTUS to get R&R, Camp David was Ike's idea of R&R with security, bet there's a first class bunker there!
> 
> I figure this shit with Putin was just for show, it wouldn't surprise me to learn that Putin poisoned those kids in Syria with WMD to act as a distraction for Trump and to throw off the press about conspiracy. People are about to die in this "game", hope they are all bad guys, but that's not how it works.


It also displaces news of 41 States attorneys having to sue the Pharma Industry after the FDA tossed them another "mulligan", milking State and Local coffers, splitting families, creating divide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

We are all now just waiting for Trump to fire Rosenstein this weekend with a tweet. They must have known this was gonna happen in the DOJ before the raid on Cohen. I wonder what Rosenstein is gonna do about it, he's not gonna let this asshole end his DOJ career by obstructing justice, I feel he's got something up his sleeve. There's something behind the knowing smirk he wears all the time that makes Trump nervous, he's the guy who really fucked Trump and Trump knows it!

If past performance is anything to go by I'd say Rosenstein is gonna be fired before or on the weekend by tweet. If that happens he should be appearing before the senate judiciary committee early next week with a briefcase or several boxes of documents. One complete report on obstruction of justice and a couple interim reports on other matters like money laundering, russia and efforts to suppress and threaten people before the election will be part of the package. Oh and a numbered index of documents and evidence against Trump to go into the public record to discourage destruction of evidence. Nothing can stop this and there isn't a judge in America who would give him a day in jail for it either. Senator Chuck Grassley (retiring this year), the ball is in your court, does Rod get his day or not? How does Chucky wanna be remembered? What's your lasting legacy gonna be Chuck, honor or ignominy? The evidence will come out and I think Chuck will wanna be on the right side of history.

Once Rosenstein let's the cat out of the bag (his report) an unholy shit storm will erupt the likes of which nobody has seen in American History. You will live in interesting times indeed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It also displaces news of 41 States attorneys having to sue the Pharma Industry after the FDA tossed them another "mulligan", milking State and Local coffers, splitting families, creating divide.


Trump is the core of corruption, the focus must be on getting rid of him first, then the GOP, only then can the environment be rescued. Much needs to be done and the quicker these assholes are removed from power the better it will be for all, Trump is helping with that at least. Hopefully the GOP will be screwed for a generation and the country can make some progress into the future, we're waiting for you here in the sunlight, hurry up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

Trump is a fucking pussy, I dare him to fire Rosenstein or Mueller 

Fucking chicken shit !!!!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Trump is a fucking pussy, I dare him to fire Rosenstein or Mueller
> 
> Fucking chicken shit !!!!


Trump doesn't like to fire people directly. He hasn't done it once yet. He needs someone else to do it. So far, the people that job would fall to have refused. We will see if mghann and kelly resign. That would mean he is hunting for a middleman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Trump doesn't like to fire people directly. He hasn't done it once yet. He needs someone else to do it. So far, the people that job would fall to have refused. We will see if mghann and kelly resign. That would mean he is hunting for a middleman.


He might have to this time, if McGahn was afraid to do it, then anybody with a brain would be wary. The brain holders in this scenario wouldn't include Trump. Hey maybe he can talk Steven Miller into doing it!

The path to impeachment in the house begins in the senate judiciary committee with Rosenstein and his documents, Mueller will show up too, even if he's fired. Wonder what Sessions would do? They would give the documents to the ranking member if Chuck didn't want to deal with it and from there it would go to the press. Chuck is from Utah and is being replaced by Mitt Romney, so the chances are good that there will be hearings.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Chuck is from Utah and is being replaced by Mitt Romney, so the chances are good that there will be hearings.


Romney wouldn't automatically get Chuck's chair. The senate follows a seniority system. The next senior person in the chain would get the chairman position. Romney may get a seat on the committee (likely not though, that is a plumb committee), but he won't be in charge of it.

I'm doubdtful we will flip the senate. So we will have to look to the house for any fire (if we get it that is).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Romney wouldn't automatically get Chuck's chair. The senate follows a seniority system. The next senior person in the chain would get the chairman position. Romney may get a seat on the committee (likely not though, that is a plumb committee), but he won't be in charge of it.
> 
> I'm doubdtful we will flip the senate. So we will have to look to the house for any fire (if we get it that is).


I didn't think Mitt would get any chairmanship, these boys are from mormon country and Trump ain't to popular there even though it's republican. Grassley has to make this call within the next few days and he will because the info will go to the ranking member next.

We will see when the shoe drops how much noise it makes and if there's a dead foot inside it. Rosenstein or Mueller are ready for this and so is one of their reports at least. They haven't charged Jared or Don Jr yet, I wonder why?

Rosenstein and Mueller could also appeal to the courts and sue to keep their jobs over dismissal for cause, though Trump might blow up the regulations governing the DOJ replacing it with a reign of chaos. Good luck with the midterms if he does that and the GOP does nothing.


----------



## londonfog (Apr 12, 2018)

This reminds me of the time Obama got caught in that scandal and the world stood still waiting to see if he would fire Biden...wait Obama never had a scandal. 
I miss Obama


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I'm doubdtful we will flip the senate. So we will have to look to the house for any fire (if we get it that is).


Have faith in Donald, he's leading their effort in the midterms! Who's gonna take care of the RNC's finances BTW, with Winn and Cohen in shit up to their eyeballs, the RNC finance chair and vice chair are enmeshed in scandal and crime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

londonfog said:


> This reminds me of the time Obama got caught in that scandal and the world stood still waiting to see if he would fire Biden...wait Obama never had a scandal.
> I miss Obama


Obama was as clean as a cat's ass, too many eager eyes were cast upon him looking for scandal. They were reduced to criticizing his wife's arms as too toned for fuck sakes! Not much is said on Melania's full frontal nudity (not that I mind!) or porn shoots.

Obama was an example of what a proper functioning presidency looks like, Trump's looks pathetic in comparison, though he wasn't perfect, he was a good man and a good president. Everybody misses honest, responsible and competent government in the US, not just from the POTUS, but from the congress as well.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have faith in Donald, he's leading their effort in the midterms! Who's gonna take care of the RNC's finances BTW, with Winn and Cohen in shit up to their eyeballs, the RNC finance chair and vice chair are enmeshed in scandal and crime.


It's a game of numbers. The dems only need to pick up 2 seats, but they need to win 28 elections to do that. There are ~35 senate seats up for election this year. 24 are dem, 2 are indies who vote with dems, and the rest are republicans. They only have to win 8 races to hold the senate. There aren't enough vulnerable R's to pick off, and there are vulnerable D's.

So as much as we like to think blue tsunami, the math is daunting. We need to save every seat we now have and add 2. Very tough. Double tough. Even with a major national advantage.

2020 looks much better. But then again, so did 2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It's a game of numbers. The dems only need to pick up 2 seats, but they need to win 28 elections to do that. There are ~35 senate seats up for election this year. 24 are dem, 2 are indies who vote with dems, and the rest are republicans. They only have to win 8 races to hold the senate. There aren't enough vulnerable R's to pick off, and there are vulnerable D's.
> 
> So as much as we like to think blue tsunami, the math is daunting. We need to save every seat we now have and add 2. Very tough. Double tough. Even with a major national advantage.
> 
> 2020 looks much better. But then again, so did 2016.


Some GOP senators might go independant and death is always close by in the senate. I figure if Trump is still around during the midterms all bets will be off, if I recall the GOP won a 68 seat increase in the house in 2010, so landslides can work both ways. Who knows what the GOP senate will have to carry into the midterms with the shit that's coming out daily, they might have to vote in an impeachment trial before then and it might be hard to go against the evidence and get elected. Primaries are what those running fear the most, but they can abstain or vote not guilty, whatever saves their skin.

Mitch is concerned and figures the senate might be in play.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

*Joe: Trashing Of Robert Mueller Is Beneath Contempt | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




On Wednesday, the president encouraged his Twitter followers to watch Sean Hannity’s Fox News program on the ‘Mueller Crime Family?’ Guests including Newt Gingrich and Joe diGenova discussed Mueller, the firing of Deputy AG Rod Rosenstein and the FBI raid on Michael Cohen’s office. Joe Scarborough has some thoughts on the show.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can't believe that the people on FOX are not making enemies in the DOJ and FBI. Someone will want to bust these assholes for this bullshit, they had better hope they don't figure out how to do it. Helping Trump fire Rosenstein and Mueller in a conspiracy is something that needs to be looked into.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

*Paul Ryan Is Taking His Tax Cuts And Going Home*




Speaker of the House Paul Ryan achieved his 'longtime dream' of passing tax reform and now wants to get away from President Trump, his 'longtime nightmare.'


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some GOP senators might go independant and death is always close by in the senate. I figure if Trump is still around during the midterms all bets will be off, if I recall the GOP won a 68 seat increase in the house in 2010, so landslides can work both ways. Who knows what the GOP senate will have to carry into the midterms with the shit that's coming out daily, they might have to vote in an impeachment trial before then and it might be hard to go against the evidence and get elected. Primaries are what those running fear the most, but they can abstain or vote not guilty, whatever saves their skin.
> 
> Mitch is concerned and figures the senate might be in play.


Well, those closest to the grim reaper are mccain and corker. Corker already retired, and a special election will be held this fall for the remainder of his term I believe. Mccain is still with us, but it is doubtful he will return to vote no matter how important the vote is. 

So the effective vote balance is 49-50 until mccain either retires or leaves another way. If we can get one more seat, it will be 50-49 if mcain doesn't come back to vote. We wouldn't get control of the leadership, but we could stop any bad nominations a least. Thats if dems stick together, which is always a challenge. 

On the red side, the following states have senate elections: Arizona, 2 in Missippi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, T,N texas, utah, and wyoming. Republicans are still strong favorites in every one of those races except Nevada, which is D+1.

The dems on other hand, have several seats open where the R's are favored: FL, IN, MO, MT, ND, OH, and WV. Those are all R+2-R+20.

So we have a shot at maybe 1 or 2 pickups, but they have a shot 7. It would have to be one hell of a sea change to move those states and get them over the finish line. It has to overcome dirty tricks, election fraud, massive amounts of money puring in from domestic and foreign sources, and the basic instincts of the voters in those states.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Well, those closest to the grim reaper are mccain and corker. Corker already retired, and a special election will be held this fall for the remainder of his term I believe. Mccain is still with us, but it is doubtful he will return to vote no matter how important the vote is.
> 
> So the effective vote balance is 49-50 until mccain either retires or leaves another way. If we can get one more seat, it will be 50-49 if mcain doesn't come back to vote. We wouldn't get control of the leadership, but we could stop any bad nominations a least. Thats if dems stick together, which is always a challenge.
> 
> ...


Public concern and outrage is building daily and many who don't normally vote will, the usual voters will be overwhelmed by the turnout of people who normally wouldn't be dragged to the polls. Turnout will be massive and senate seats can't be gerrymandered, people are frightened and angry, they are starting to long for normalcy and by Jesus they will get it. The meek shall inherit the earth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

*Trump-Mueller Interview Talks Collapse After FBI Raid On Cohen | MSNBC*




Months of talks between Robert Mueller and President Trump's legal team have collapsed after the FBI raid on Michael Cohen's office and home.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lots of news breaking today, maybe Donald will get a subpoena to spend a little "quality time" with a grand jury, why not?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

Rachel Maddow just tweeted this......

Scoop here from NBC: Mueller likely to report at least four "findings" on Trump and obstruction of justice, including dangling pardons to grand jury witnesses:​https://twitter.com/maddow/status/984532109414096896

Now "findings" is an interesting word. Why that word instead of indictments you might well ask....

Sounds like something you would send to congress instead of the courts.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Rachel Maddow just tweeted this......
> 
> Scoop here from NBC: Mueller likely to report at least four "findings" on Trump and obstruction of justice, including dangling pardons to grand jury witnesses:​https://twitter.com/maddow/status/984532109414096896
> 
> ...


yup, i agree, mueller is gonna give republicans in congress a chance to hang themselves too, before the midterms...

i think the fbi, mueller and comey are out to fuck donald trump. and they are doing it, legally !!!!! fuck that orange prick. he's gonna look good sitting in an electric chair...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

the washington post is reporting mueller and the fbi may be in possession of revealing audio files... digital.

cohen is gonna have to flip on trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Rachel Maddow just tweeted this......
> 
> Scoop here from NBC: Mueller likely to report at least four "findings" on Trump and obstruction of justice, including dangling pardons to grand jury witnesses:​https://twitter.com/maddow/status/984532109414096896
> 
> ...


Everybody is waiting for Trump to act, the trap will spring shut then with obstruction of justice, that "finding" has already been made and will be presented to the senate judiciary committee when Rosenstein is fired. Mueller would either resign or cause Trump to fire him too by ignoring restrictions placed on his investigation. The GOP is gonna carry whatever it does into the midterms and they don't want a "treason election" with the public as the judge.

Everybody in the DOJ Trump fires over this will eventually be made whole again financially, including McCabe. They will make fortunes off the book deals, Comey is the first to cash in, thanks Donald.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody is waiting for Trump to act, the trap will spring shut then with obstruction of justice, that "finding" has already been made and will be presented to the senate judiciary committee when Rosenstein is fired. Mueller would either resign or cause Trump to fire him too by ignoring restrictions placed on his investigation. The GOP is gonna carry whatever it does into the midterms and they don't want a "treason election" with the public as the judge.
> 
> Everybody in the DOJ Trump fires over this will eventually be made whole again financially, including McCabe. They will make fortunes off the book deals, Comey is the first to cash in, thanks Donald.


and likewise, all that are in business with trump, his family friends and cult followers should all be punished financially....

when dems take congress back they need to pass the "trump treason tax". if you voted for cheeto jesus you have to pay a hefty tax to get your voting rights re-instated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

*Trump’s allies worry that federal investigators may have seized recordings made by his attorney*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trumps-allies-worry-that-federal-investigators-may-have-seized-recordings-made-by-his-attorney/2018/04/12/16d6345a-3e89-11e8-912d-16c9e9b37800_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a4ddac20372a

Michael D. Cohen, a close confidant of the president, was known to store the conversations using digital files and then replay them for colleagues, according to people who have interacted with him.

It is unknown whether Cohen taped conversations between himself and Trump. But two people familiar with Cohen’s practices said he recorded both business and political conversations. One associate said Trump knew of Cohen’s practice because the attorney would often play him recordings Cohen had made of his conversations with other top Trump advisers.

“It was his standard practice to do it,” this person said.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A modern hard drive can hold months worth of MP3 low bit rate mono audio recordings. I wonder if he had it hooked up to his phone and recorded all his calls? Bet he used an app on his cell phone to record calls and conversations too. Another reason for Trump to freak out. This weekend should be a dandy in Trump world and a twitter triad is expected as Donald comes unglued.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump’s allies worry that federal investigators may have seized recordings made by his attorney*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trumps-allies-worry-that-federal-investigators-may-have-seized-recordings-made-by-his-attorney/2018/04/12/16d6345a-3e89-11e8-912d-16c9e9b37800_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a4ddac20372a
> 
> Michael D. Cohen, a close confidant of the president, was known to store the conversations using digital files and then replay them for colleagues, according to people who have interacted with him.
> ...



trump is a dead man walking


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

who is getting comey's book next tuesday?

rachel is leaking it right now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> who is getting comey's book next tuesday?
> 
> rachel is leaking it right now


MSNBC has been reading excerpts all night and have copies of the book, part of the publicity stuff, book tour, talk shows etc.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: Trashing Of Robert Mueller Is Beneath Contempt | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do the same in AU and UK. Global court? bring prosecutors from other countries as well, international cooperation can work wonders without hurting Corp. love of China.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

This just in. Trump is pardoning.....











Wait for it......















Scooter libby. WTF?

Does he need a new wh staffer?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 12, 2018)

Ahh, they brought up that this likely a prelude to pardoning everyone in the trump orbit.

Scooter is being portrayed as the victim of a corrupt fbi investigation and a corrupt fbi.

Of course they are. Muehler is about to report out on findings......


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Ahh, they brought up that this likely a prelude to pardong everyone in the trump orbit.
> 
> Scooter is being portrayed as the victom of a cprrupt fbi investigation and a corrupt fbi.
> 
> Of course thry are. Muehler is about to report out on findings......



i don't know what else to say. we are either going to lose our democracy, fight a civil war or republicans are going to put politics aside. if they don't choose number 3, just remember i am an armed spy behind enemy lines.

let's play redneck morons !!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2018)

The White House is being gassed. Remember the Embassy in Cuba?

This is fucking nuts!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Ahh, they brought up that this likely a prelude to pardong everyone in the trump orbit.
> 
> Scooter is being portrayed as the victom of a cprrupt fbi investigation and a corrupt fbi.
> 
> Of course thry are. Muehler is about to report out on findings......


Outing a CIA agent is the real reason he was busted, lying was how they got him. Sure Trump is gonna pardon everybody in sight, maximum chaos, the wise will refuse the pardon, including Scooter Libby. Pardons and firings will spell the end of Trump's presidency, the GOP will have to act or face extinction. Mueller is coming at Trump right NOW! They know Rosenstein is gonna get fired and something will happen before the weekend that will make firing Rosenstein very painful for Donald. These guys aren't waiting for Trump to fire them, but are gonna proactively go after him.

If Cohen has recordings that could change everything, they must be burning the midnight oil going through his devices and computers. This is also gonna lead to more warrants for searches of those who are associated with him including Trump Tower. Just because Cohen deletes an audio file doesn't mean it's gone, unless he used special security software, the FBI can recover the info.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Outing a CIA agent is the real reason he was busted, lying was how they got him. Sure Trump is gonna pardon everybody in sight, maximum chaos, the wise will refuse the pardon, including Scooter Libby. Pardons and firings will spell the end of Trump's presidency, the GOP will have to act or face extinction. Mueller is coming at Trump right NOW! They know Rosenstein is gonna get fired and something will happen before the weekend that will make firing Rosenstein very painful for Donald. These guys aren't waiting for Trump to fire them, but are gonna proactively go after him.
> 
> If Cohen has recordings that could change everything, they must be burning the midnight oil going through his devices and computers. This is also gonna lead to more warrants for searches of those who are associated with him including Trump Tower. Just because Cohen deletes an audio file doesn't mean it's gone, unless he used special security software, the FBI can recover the info.


the recordings, if they have them and they should will be the most revealing and damaging evidence to date.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2018)

*FBI may have seized recorded conversations from Trump's attorney*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/12/politics/michael-cohen-fbi-raid-recordings/index.html
Donald Trump's personal attorney often recorded telephone conversations both before and during the 2016 presidential campaign that likely have been scooped up in the FBI raid on attorney Michael Cohen's apartment, office and hotel room, according to sources familiar with the matter.

These recorded conversations, according to one source, were even played back at times to candidate Trump and associates, the source said. Among the recordings were discussions about the campaign and interactions with the media, the source said.
This information reveals how extensively the FBI is reviewing Cohen's job as a fixer for Trump as well as his own personal financial entanglements.
Some of the recordings may have been on the cellphones or computers that were seized by the FBI during Monday's raid. It's likely to raise concerns among Trump allies that the recordings are under review because of the uncertainty over what was recorded.
CNN has also learned that the search warrant sought records relating to Cohen's personal finances and his net worth.
One source said Cohen played to Trump and some associates conversations that he had with political and media figures during the exploratory part of the campaign.
The source said they were generally conversations about whether the news organizations were going to be fair to candidate Trump. Trump viewed the media relationships as transactional, the source said.
Whether Cohen was recording conversations in his Trump Tower office was a source of concern to some Trump associates during the campaign, two former Trump campaign officials said. The Washington Post first reported the concerns Thursday.
"It's one of the first things people entering Trump world would be told: Don't have conversations in his office. He's recording it," one former campaign official said.
As a precaution, some campaign staffers took pains to have conversations with Cohen in the hallway or elsewhere in Trump Tower.
Investigators would not immediately have access to any recordings. Anything seized in the raid would first be reviewed by an independent team that would ensure the material was not covered by attorney-client privilege or outside the scope of the warrant.
Cohen's attorney Stephen Ryan didn't respond to a call requesting comment. He previously said in a statement that the search was "completely inappropriate and unnecessary." He added that the raid "resulted in the unnecessary seizure of protected attorney client communications between a lawyer and his clients. These government tactics are also wrong because Mr. Cohen has cooperated completely with all government entities, including providing thousands of non-privileged documents to the Congress and sitting for depositions under oath."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Morning Joe is openly mocking Trump bigly today! Looks like they are trying to goad him into doing something stupid. Never seen them ridicule him in like this, they do all the time, but today seems different.

When will Rosenstein be fired, tonight, tomorrow, or Sunday?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

trump supporters are low lifes !!!!! 

fuck your mother and father for having sex if you voted for trump. he should have came in her face !!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

*Republican voters are turning against the Mueller probe*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/12/politics/republicans-mueller-investigation-poll/index.html
Six months ago, Republican voters were almost evenly split on whether special counsel Robert Mueller was conducting a fair investigation into potential links between President Donald Trump's campaign and the Russian government.

Not anymore.
For the first time, a majority of Republican voters, 54%, now believe Mueller is not conducting a fair investigation, up 10 percentage points over the last six months, according to a new Quinnipiac University poll released this week.

Only 3 in 10 Republican voters, 30%, would say Mueller is conducting a fair probe into potential collusion, down 11 points over the last six months. Overall, however, a majority of American voters, 52%, believe Mueller's probe is being conducted fairly.

The survey was conducted almost entirely before federal investigators on Monday raided the office and hotel room of the President's lawyer, Michael Cohen. That day, Trump called the raid a "disgraceful situation" and "an attack on our country," saying the investigation had reached a "whole new level of unfairness."
Majorities of Democrats (82%) and independents (69%) -- as well as Republicans (55%) -- say the President should not fire Mueller.
Trump refused to rule out ousting Mueller from his post this week. "Well, I think it's a disgrace what's going on. We'll see what happens. Many people have said you should fire him," he responded to a question on dismissing the special counsel.

Lawmakers on both sides of the aisle, however, have warned against the President firing Mueller. Democrats across the board are pushing for legislation to protect Mueller, but Republican leadership has not signed on.
Still, Republican Sen. Chuck Grassley of Iowa told reporters this week that "it would be suicide" for Trump to remove Mueller from his post and GOP Sens. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina and Jeff Flake of Arizona have previously called the move an impeachable offense.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The base is getting smaller and harder as the GOP shrinks it becomes further removed from the majority of Americans. Yeah, the GOP are going all in because the moderates and patriots are leaving in droves and the loonies and extremists have remained. The republicans are gonna be a fringe party soon, the brand won't be worth shit and they might as well start from scratch. The only way for the donor class and regular leaders to regain control is to get rid of Trump, as in impeachment and jail. The republican base are morons, racists or traitors, anybody with either a brain or a heart has long since left the party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

*Post-ABC poll: Majority of Americans support Mueller’s probe of Russia, Trump campaign*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/post-abc-poll-majority-of-americans-support-muellers-probe-of-russia-trump-campaign/2018/04/12/fd5326f6-3e87-11e8-8d53-eba0ed2371cc_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9bf40edcfa38

By Scott Clement and Emily Guskin April 13 at 7:00 AM Email the author


Special counsel Robert Mueller told President Trump's lawyers that Trump is a subject in his investigation, but not yet a criminal target. The Post's Carol Leonnig explains what the difference is.
A clear majority of Americans support special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s investigation of Russian interference in the 2016 election and alleged collusion with President Trump’s campaign, a new Washington Post-ABC News poll finds.

The results show backing for inquiries into Trump’s orbit on several fronts.

Nearly 7 in 10 adults say they support Mueller’s focus on possible collusion with Russia. Sixty-four percent say they want the special counsel investigating Trump’s business activities. And a 58 percent majority supports investigating alleged payments by Trump associates to silence women who say they had affairs with him.






The broad public mandate for Mueller’s investigation comes as many Trump allies are calling for the president to thwart the special counsel’s work. Trump has considered ousting the Justice Department official overseeing the probe, Deputy Attorney General Rod J. Rosenstein — a move that some Trump associates hope would cripple the inquiry.

Trump this week blasted the Russia investigation as “never ending and corrupt.”

*More...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Republican voters are turning against the Mueller probe*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/12/politics/republicans-mueller-investigation-poll/index.html
> Six months ago, Republican voters were almost evenly split on whether special counsel Robert Mueller was conducting a fair investigation into potential links between President Donald Trump's campaign and the Russian government.
> 
> ...




I am afraid the us govt may have to physically whip their asses


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *FBI may have seized recorded conversations from Trump's attorney*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/12/politics/michael-cohen-fbi-raid-recordings/index.html
> Donald Trump's personal attorney often recorded telephone conversations both before and during the 2016 presidential campaign that likely have been scooped up in the FBI raid on attorney Michael Cohen's apartment, office and hotel room, according to sources familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


Presumably he encrypted them. But being stupid, he probably taped the password to his monitor. 

Even if he used very strong encryption, and no fragments exist in bad blocks or temp files/page files, he is still hosed. The govt can subpoena the password, and if he refuses or gives them a bad pw, it will be a felony in itself, and they can likely crack it anyway given time.

His life is certainly not going as planned right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Joe has an epic rant towards the end


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Republican voters are turning against the Mueller probe*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/12/politics/republicans-mueller-investigation-poll/index.html
> Six months ago, Republican voters were almost evenly split on whether special counsel Robert Mueller was conducting a fair investigation into potential links between President Donald Trump's campaign and the Russian government.
> 
> ...


Part of the problem with a poll like this is the first question they ask is "Are you a republican, a democrat, or other?"

The number of people self identifying as republican has been going down precipitously, leaving a higher density of hard core nut cases. It's like when water evaporates out of a solution, it becomes more concentrated.

I'd look at the summary of all voters. Especially if they were called randomly and not pre-screened by affiliation to get a specific percent of r's, d's, and others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Presumably he encrypted them. But being stupid, he probably taped the password to his monitor.
> 
> Even if he used very strong encryption, and no fragments exist in bad blocks or temp files/page files, he is still hosed. The govt can subpoena the password, and if he refuses or gives them a bad pw, it will be a felony in itself, and they can likely crack it anyway given time.
> 
> His life is certainly not going as planned right now.


Donald is clearly losing his mind over the raid on Cohen, more so if he thinks there might be recordings, maybe Cohen recorded Donald giving him orders by phone or to use to defend himself if things went wrong etc. Under NY state law I'm not sure if what he did was legal, much less ethical for a lawyer. He might not be so proud of bullying and threatening women if it's on tape and the public record. I'm wondering if other women with similar NDAs will come forward to cash in, now that Cohen is fucked and Trump frozen.

Anyway, there might be "tapes" that will make Nixon's pale in comparison and make watergate look like ameteur hour. Over 70 people went to jail over watergate, Michael Cohen might have enough on "tape" to put half the slimeballs in America in jail! I've just gotten a lot closer to my thousand assholes in jail prediction, maybe a thousand plus.

Your country could be in for rapid improvement, cause I think just about every asshole in America was in in bed with Trump in one way or another. The GOP and maybe even the NRA will be gutted by the time this bullshit is over, the smell will last for a generation or more.

When ya think treason who used to come to mind? Benedict Arnold perhaps might be an American answer. In a few years who will be the name on America's lips when treason is mentioned? What will the republicans do when they want to teach it in history class five years down the road as historical fact?


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.
> 
> I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.
> 
> ...


2024.He will finish 2 terms as President.The best president America has ever had!!!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

*Confidants Say Trump Will Soon Fire Sessions, Rosenstein*
April 13, 2018 at 10:55 am EDTBy Taegan Goddard97 Comments


Wall Street Journal: “Two people who spoke to Mr. Trump during the week said they came away thinking both Rod Rosenstein, the deputy attorney general who appointed Mr. Mueller, and Attorney General Jeff Sessions would soon be gone, potentially sparking a political and constitutional crisis.”

*Said one: “It’s a matter of when, not if.”*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

*Mueller Report On President Trump Obstruction Takes Shape Ahead Of Schedule | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow shares new NBC News reporting that because Donald Trump has backed out of the idea submitting to an interview with Robert Mueller, the investigation can proceed to the next phase, closing the obstruction part of their inquiry with a focus on four key findings findings in Trump's attempt to obstruct justice.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looks like Donald might have accelerated the process considerably and put me back in the target range for D day! Perhaps Mueller will subpoena him to sit before a grand jury too, make him take the 5th, a sitting president taking the 5th and the GOP doing nothing on a national security matter and obstruction of justice, not to mention abuse of power. The midterms will be cruel to the republicans. 

Dumbo the GOP elephant is gonna dance, scream and howl until he stomps on the clown making him jump through flaming hoops. Dumbo is gonna die if he don't kill Donald the clown.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Confidants Say Trump Will Soon Fire Sessions, Rosenstein*
> April 13, 2018 at 10:55 am EDTBy Taegan Goddard97 Comments
> 
> 
> ...


I figure it's a two for one, Trump can't risk what sessions might say or do as AG. Sessions has got to be thinking about his own perjury and has to be careful to be on the right side of history. If he goes up against Trump on a justice matter the GOP senate will pay attention and Jeff might be a star witness against Trump for obstruction of justice. If he fires Sessions and Rosenstein, they and Mueller will be on Capital hill before the senate judiciary committee the next working day after the firing. We are about to see where Sessions stands in this matter, if Donald fires him...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mueller Report On President Trump Obstruction Takes Shape Ahead Of Schedule | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this will only see the light of day if rosenstein is around to approve it.... (or whoever ends up replacing him if he is removed).

You can bet pruit or some other toadie would kill any report that doesn't exonerate trump completely. Muehler would have to violate several laws to give it to congress without the approval of the ag or his delegate. The same is true for any indictments - they have to be approved, and even if sealed, they would still need approval to unseal.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure it's a two for one, Trump can't risk what sessions might say or do as AG. Sessions has got to be thinking about his own perjury and has to be careful to be on the right side of history. If he goes up against Trump on a justice matter the GOP senate will pay attention and Jeff might be a star witness against Trump for obstruction of justice. If he fires Sessions and Rosenstein, they and Mueller will be on Capital hill before the senate judiciary committee the next working day after the firing. We are about to see where Sessions stands in this matter, if Donald fires him...


If sessions is fired, he can't replace him with pruit, which is what he wants to do. He has to force sessions to resign. Otherwise firing sessions and rosenstein would just get him the next in line at justice. As someone said, he may end up with a guy currently holding a mop. 

More dangerously, the wh believes he doesn't need to follow the justice department policy on the sc. They believe they can just fire muehler and any other prosecutor they want.

But the chaos would fit with trump. This congress won't do anything. They might not even call muehler to testify (dems don't have that power by themselves). They certainly wouldn't subpoena his findings. Not even the senate will go there.

The gop wants this investigation dead almost as much as trump does.

Congress could easily pass legislation turning muehler into an independent council. A one off. They won't even protect him symbolically though. Tells you a lot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> 2024.He will finish 2 terms as President.The best president America has ever had!!!


Let's hear more, in what specific ways is he better than Lincoln or FDR? Obama? Or even Dubya Bush? Charles Manson coulda been a better president than Trump, Charlie didn't lie as much or commit treason.

Honestly, Trump will be lucky to make it to the end of the month at the rate he's going. What a complete fuckup


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

I say fuk the whole fbi investigation shit. That's sidelines now. What I want to know is...does Trump have what it takes to keep the United States from escalating into a full blown war with Russia over the Syria situation? Is he cool and level headed enough? Does he have reliable cool and level headed military advisors? Does he have accurate intelligence reports?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> But this will only see the light of day if rosenstein is around to approve it.... (or whoever ends up replacing him if he is removed).
> 
> You can bet pruit or some other toadie would kill any report that doesn't exonerate trump completely. Muehler would have to violate several laws to give it to congress without the approval of the ag or his delegate. The same is true for any indictments - they have to be approved, and even if sealed, they would still need approval to unseal.


I think all eyes will be on the senate judiciary committee at that point, cause I figure that's where those fired and those about to, will end up. We will know soon, it's coming to a head and we will see the path ahead, if the senate holds hearings then I figure the evidence will come out or the GOP will pay a heavy price in the midterms. This is beyond politics and is way more serious. Next week, I figure with Trump firing Sessions and Rosenstein on the weekend by tweet, they would have told him about not firing Sessions, but he's too stupid, angry and panicked.

There is no good way for this to end for Donald, he's going to jail, it's just a question of when. Deep down he knows this and it's why he's squirming and freaking, no fixer or cleanup crew can take care of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I say fuk the whole fbi investigation shit. That's sidelines now. What I want to know is...does Trump have what it takes to keep the United States from escalating into a full blown war with Russia over the Syria situation? Is he cool and level headed enough? Does he have reliable cool and level headed military advisors? Does he have accurate intelligence reports?


The FBI investigation and the impending impeachment of Donald Trump are front and center on this thread. I would suggest you create another thread about your concerns, this thread is concerned about when Donald is going down. I don't even mind folks posting Jan 2025 as the date Donald leaves office, though if you live in the states, you might not have electricity, an internet, or a free press to report it, food might be a novelty by then too. If you thought the fall of Venezuela was something, the downfall of Trump's America would be huge!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I say fuk the whole fbi investigation shit. That's sidelines now. What I want to know is...does Trump have what it takes to keep the United States from escalating into a full blown war with Russia over the Syria situation? Is he cool and level headed enough? Does he have reliable cool and level headed military advisors? Does he have accurate intelligence reports?


welcome to my ignore list. you are too stupid to debate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> welcome to my ignore list. you are too stupid to debate


Come on Sour Wreck, hav'n fun with Trumpers is not as much fun as inviting Mormon missionaries in for coffee and educating them on the real life of Joe Smith, it's good fur kill'n time, till they hang that thar Trump feller...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

*White House says there will be breaking news on Deputy AG #Rosenstein between 2pm and 4pm EST today.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

All those attacking the FBI and Mueller need to go on record, there should be a petition with names and addresses submitted to the DOJ and a website listing them, like for other legitimate causes.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

One thing we have seen with trump is that when he wants to change the focus of media attention away from something he doesn't like, he does something dramatic. It's why he fired tillerson when he did.

Right now he is bloody fuming over comey's book. Every cable channel is talking about it. He is going ballistic.

So, he is going to seize the news cycle back. He could fire missiles. Or he could kill the rule of law.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

Not even close to a trumpet. Wow. You people are sensitive. Waiting to pounce on a trumpet. I prolly hate the Orange Clown more than anyone on here. Holy shheeiiitt.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

How in my post in any way made it look like I support the Orange man child?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I think the Orange doucher is gonna get us into ww3 is all I was implying. So y'all can fuk off.


Nah, no war. War is too concrete. These bitches today work the margins. Wars make people think.

#sad


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *White House says there will be breaking news on Deputy AG #Rosenstein between 2pm and 4pm EST today.*


Don't you mean EDT? God is in the details.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

*‘Pissed, flailing and upset’: White House source warns CNN Trump’s anger is ‘beyond what anyone can imagine’*

President Donald Trump is reportedly angrier than he ever has been during his tenure in the White House, as he’s beset by former FBI Director James Comey’s new book, the FBI raid of his longtime lawyer, and special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe.

Via CNN’s Jason Morrell, a source close to Trump has told CNN’s Gloria Borger that the president is “pissed, flailing and upset” and that his anger right now is “beyond what anyone can imagine.”


Another source similarly told Borger that Trump’s anger has become “unmanageable” and that he was currently in “lash out” mode.

Trump this week has angrily attacked a multitude of targets on his Twitter account, including the _New York Times_, the Mueller probe, deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, Syrian leader Bashar al Assad, the FBI, and Hillary Clinton.

The president even attacked Russia over its support for Assad, although he later backtracked on that criticism and said that Mueller’s Russia probe was primarily responsible the poor relations between Washington and Moscow.​


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't you mean EDT? God is in the details.


Good catch. I didn't write the headline, just copied it. Still no announcement yet though.


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> How in my post in any way made it look like I support the Orange man child?


Well, you sounded like you thought the FBI investigation was frivolous and it should end. That the only thing that mattered was whether we were prepared to go to war. That's a good topic for a thread of it's own.


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *‘Pissed, flailing and upset’: White House source warns CNN Trump’s anger is ‘beyond what anyone can imagine’*
> 
> President Donald Trump is reportedly angrier than he ever has been during his tenure in the White House, as he’s beset by former FBI Director James Comey’s new book, the FBI raid of his longtime lawyer, and special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe.
> 
> ...



He's feeling the stress, bigly. I'm going to allow myself to savor this. It's delicious. "We'll see what happens".


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> Well, you sounded like you thought the FBI investigation was frivolous and it should end. That the only thing that mattered was whether we were prepared to go to war. That's a good topic for a thread of it's own.


No...fbi thing is just chugging rite along. But for me it's secondary now that these new tweets saying get ready for some missiles Russia because they are coming or something like that..SCARY AS FUCK!!!! The dude just scares the fuck outta me. Ww3 type shit. Freaked me out over the North Korea thing the same way earlier in the year. And that kne is still not resolved. Iam afraid the goofy fuker is gonna come unhinged and press the big button. Or allow a situation to lead to it. But your rite. Maybe another thread. It's only global thermonuclear warfare. Fbi investigation is much more important.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

The lying liar behind the podium at the wh presser just said that she has no announcement to make on rosenstein at this time........

So either they pulled it back or the twitterverse got it wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The lying liar behind the podium at the wh presser just said that she has no announcement to make on rosenstein at this time........
> 
> So either they pulled it back or the twitterverse got it wrong.


*Sources: Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein Is Prepared To Be Fired | MSNBC*




Three sources who have spoken with Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein say he has been telling confidantes he is prepared to be fired by President Trump. NBC’s Julia Ainsley reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Not even close to a trumpet. Wow. You people are sensitive. Waiting to pounce on a trumpet. I prolly hate the Orange Clown more than anyone on here. Holy shheeiiitt.


Some are sensitive and when ya see the news you know why. I did not attack you, but there are lots of topics in the politics end of the forum. You are right to be concerned about Trump doing something spectacularly stupid to distract from his troubles, he is capable of killing us all. We've seen lot's of trumpers who figure they are clever and try to cause distraction or constrination among people who are concerned about their country. Many would burn down their own house to piss off the liberal next door with all the lights, sirens and smoke.

The FBI investigation is the only way to get rid of Donald before he kills people and the economy, the only other alternative is a cheeseburger induced heart attack or a bullet.

Glad to see yer on the right side of history


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The lying liar behind the podium at the wh presser just said that she has no announcement to make on rosenstein at this time........
> 
> So either they pulled it back or the twitterverse got it wrong.


Donald is freaking out and bouncing all over the place in his ravings, nobody knows what Donald is gonna do, not even Donald until the impulse seizes him. Probably early in the morning on Sat or Sun, Donald is like a tormented animal looking for relief, real or imagined. Going into the NY office to get at the AG there is gonna be messy, they are the ones with the "tapes" and like Mueller, have a duty to charge if they "run" across evidence of a crime...

Chuck Grassley is retiring, maybe it's time ole Chucky did something for his country and put this fucking animal down and out of its misery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Right now he is bloody fuming over comey's book. Every cable channel is talking about it. He is going ballistic.


Imagine how pissed he'd be if he could read it!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> No...fbi thing is just chugging rite along. But for me it's secondary now that these new tweets saying get ready for some missiles Russia because they are coming or something like that..SCARY AS FUCK!!!! The dude just scares the fuck outta me. Ww3 type shit. Freaked me out over the North Korea thing the same way earlier in the year. And that kne is still not resolved. Iam afraid the goofy fuker is gonna come unhinged and press the big button. Or allow a situation to lead to it. But your rite. Maybe another thread. It's only global thermonuclear warfare. Fbi investigation is much more important.


There is nothing that can stop Trump from launching. Nothing legal.

This is how the rule of law works. Mueller has to follow where the evidence takes him. Although you, I and the many people who post here are convinced that Trump has broken the law many times and needs to go, there is no legal reason to do so. We have to follow the law and watch this painful drama draw to a conclusion for the very good reason that the law is the only thing preventing Trump from imprisoning all his opponents. 

There is no way those tapes would have surfaced (if they indeed have surfaced) without Mueller's gumshoe detective work. Good for him and I think there are people around Trump who will extra-legally prevent him from launching.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Maybe the FBI agents association should organise the G-man March of agents and retired agents with the support of the public, they'd have millions in the streets for a peaceful law abiding protest to promote the rule of law. These are the kinds of things that could happen if the GOP does not act to remove Trump before the midterms, things are deteriorating by the day and there can't be too many staff left in the WH. Trump will burn the DOJ to the ground and the GOP is gonna carry his water into the midterms? They are mad if they think the party won't crack wide open in the middle of the election. By November these clowns would be lucky to get elected in Dixie!


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> There is nothing that can stop Trump from launching. Nothing legal.
> 
> This is how the rule of law works. Mueller has to follow where the evidence takes him. Although you, I and the many people who post here are convinced that Trump has broken the law many times and needs to go, there is no legal reason to do so. We have to follow the law and watch this painful drama draw to a conclusion for the very good reason that the law is the only thing preventing Trump from imprisoning all his opponents.
> 
> There is no way those tapes would have surfaced (if they indeed have surfaced) without Mueller's gumshoe detective work. Good for him and I think there are people around Trump who will extra-legally prevent him from launching.


I hope your right


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Come on Sour Wreck, hav'n fun with Trumpers is not as much fun as inviting Mormon missionaries in for coffee and educating them on the real life of Joe Smith, it's good fur kill'n time, till they hang that thar Trump feller...


 i have dealt with these people in real life and online for over a decade. they have no logic and will not compromise. fuck them...


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have dealt with these people in real life and online for over a decade. they have no logic and will not compromise. fuck them...


Fuk you Wreck!!!. Haha. You know I ain't no trumpet. C'mon now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have dealt with these people in real life and online for over a decade. they have no logic and will not compromise. fuck them...


Ya gotta win hearts and minds (assuming they have either), failing that ya gotta get em by the balls and squeeze real hard...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *‘Pissed, flailing and upset’: White House source warns CNN Trump’s anger is ‘beyond what anyone can imagine’*
> 
> President Donald Trump is reportedly angrier than he ever has been during his tenure in the White House, as he’s beset by former FBI Director James Comey’s new book, the FBI raid of his longtime lawyer, and special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe.
> 
> ...



fuck donald trump in the ass !!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Sources: Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein Is Prepared To Be Fired | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when is that pussy trump gonna do it? i am sick of his shit.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya gotta win hearts and minds (assuming they have either), failing that ya gotta get em by the balls and squeeze real hard...



i won't tell you what i would prefer to do to them, but america would be better off....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I hope your right


The system was set up for someone like Ike, a responsible adult. The button is actually a card called the "biscuit" that contain encrypted launch codes the POTUS and vice POTUS carry in their pockets. They are accompanied by a military officer who carries a computer called the "football" that the launch codes are entered into. Next it goes to the Pentagon where with Trump an adult will verify the call and consult with Gen Mattis, if Mattis agrees they will launch, end of story, end of world.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i won't tell you what i would prefer to do to them, but america would be better off....


It's Friday, Ya all been a drink'en wreck? Ya seem a might ornery today!

Though we all have our "Donald days" where the clown just pisses ya off.
I usually alternate between weeping and laughing at the absurdity of it all.


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's hear more, in what specific ways is he better than Lincoln or FDR? Obama? Or even Dubya Bush? Charles Manson coulda been a better president than Trump, Charlie didn't lie as much or commit treason.
> 
> Honestly, Trump will be lucky to make it to the end of the month at the rate he's going. What a complete fuckup


You liberals are very funny and entertianing.
You all make me laugh.


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine how pissed he'd be if he could read it!


He'll have time to listen to a book-on-tape in prison.


Sour Wreck said:


> fuck donald trump in the ass !!!!!



That's on the Pee Pee Tape Russia has.


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> You liberals are very funny and entertianing.
> You all make me laugh.


 You're a great audience. Tip your waitress.


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> You're a great audience. Tip your waitress.


Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## since1991 (Apr 13, 2018)

If I hear or read one more motherfucker say "liberal" or "libtard" on the web..I swear I am gonna reach through this piece of shit phone and choke them out. At least use different fukin words. You all.sound like a broken record. Fuck. You fuk heads would throw your grandma under a train just to call someone a "libtard" once daily.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> You liberals are very funny and entertianing.
> You all make me laugh.


If I'm a liberal, what are you? Please don't say your a conservative, I ain't buying that BS and either is anybody else, I can respect a genuine conservative, but that's different from a Trumper. A Trumper is much closer to a fascist than a conservative and Trump is closer to Mussolini than Hitler. But what irks me most, is Trump is a traitor and those who follow him are aresholes and fools. At what point does your support for a traitor make you one?


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If I'm a liberal, what are you? Please don't say your a conservative, I ain't buying that BS and either is anybody else, I can respect a genuine conservative, but that's different from a Trumper. A Trumper is much closer to a fascist than a conservative and Trump is closer to Mussolini than Hitler. But what irks me most, is Trump is a traitor and those who follow him are aresholes and fools. At what point does your support for a traitor make you one?


the comedy just keeps getting better with every word spilling out of your pie hole.


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> the comedy just keeps getting better with every word spilling out of your pie hole.


You need to go smoke a fatty and calm down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *‘Pissed, flailing and upset’: White House source warns CNN Trump’s anger is ‘beyond what anyone can imagine’*
> 
> President Donald Trump is reportedly angrier than he ever has been during his tenure in the White House, as he’s beset by former FBI Director James Comey’s new book, the FBI raid of his longtime lawyer, and special counsel Robert Mueller’s probe.
> 
> ...


Imagine how pissed he's gonna be when the judge gives him life in a supermax. His time in solitude will give him time to pray since he will have found Jesus by then, excuse me, Jesus will have found Trump, he is far to important to go looking for a loser like Jesus. Jesus comes to Donald, not the other way around, that's for losers...


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If I'm a liberal, what are you? Please don't say your a conservative, I ain't buying that BS and either is anybody else, I can respect a genuine conservative, but that's different from a Trumper. A Trumper is much closer to a fascist than a conservative and Trump is closer to Mussolini than Hitler. But what irks me most, is Trump is a traitor and those who follow him are aresholes and fools. At what point does your support for a traitor make you one?


Dude,you're in Canada and your bitching about our President.
Your words hold no substance with me but you do make me laugh.


----------



## big bud 56 (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine how pissed he's gonna be when the judge gives him life in a supermax. His time in solitude will give him time to pray since he will have found Jesus by then, excuse me, Jesus will have found Trump, he is far to important to go looking for a loser like Jesus. Jesus comes to Donald, not the other way around, that's for losers...


Like Trudeau is much better,NOT.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2018)

Easy to spot tRUmptards, they delight in the misery of others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> Like Trudeau is much better,NOT.


Politics is boring in Canada, we have normal people doing that stuff, when you have good, honest, liberal government, ya don't have to worry too much about politics. It's a lot like heath care, I don't worry about that either. I guess you could say I'm into blood sports and watching the drunk neighbors wrestle naked on their front lawn. Dangerous and entertaining as Hell!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The system was set up for someone like Ike, a responsible adult. The button is actually a card called the "biscuit" that contain encrypted launch codes the POTUS and vice POTUS carry in their pockets. They are accompanied by a military officer who carries a computer called the "football" that the launch codes are entered into. Next it goes to the Pentagon where with Trump an adult will verify the call and consult with Gen Mattis, if Mattis agrees they will launch, end of story, end of world.


Close. The biscuit doesn't carry launch codes. those are kept with the football. The biscuit is used to confirm that the president was the one issuing the commands. Think of it as a fancy RSA token.

Also, while sec of defense is in the loop, his sole purpose is to verify that it is the president who issued the launch orders. He has no veto authority. He is bound to follow the orders of the president, no matter how much he disagrees with them. His only option would be to refuse to cooperate because he says the order is illegal. But that would be hard in the case of launching a nuclear strike since it is legal for the president to do that. The president could then go to another commander to approve the strikes - the system is designed to work if the joint chiefs are dead.

In reality, once the brat issues the orders, they will be followed. The system is designed to be rapid and durable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> Dude,you're in Canada and your bitching about our President.
> Your words hold no substance with me but you do make me laugh.


I'm concerned with treason against NATO and NORAD as well as a host of other arrangements between our two countries that Donald might just fuck up to the cost of everybody, think NAFTA. I see Trump is sucking ass to join TPP again after screwing that up too, great negotiator my ass!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine how pissed he's gonna be when the judge gives him life in a supermax. His time in solitude will give him time to pray since he will have found Jesus by then, excuse me, Jesus will have found Trump, he is far to important to go looking for a loser like Jesus. Jesus comes to Donald, not the other way around, that's for losers...


It's more likely he would go to one of the country club prisons. But I'd like to see him in a military prison. They don't play games. It is legal for them to beat you if you don't follow orders. Hard labor, no talking, no visitors, no mail, no tv, no twitter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Close. The biscuit doesn't carry launch codes. those are kept with the football. The biscuit is used to confirm that the president was the one issuing the commands. Think of it as a fancy RSA token.
> 
> Also, while sec of defense is in the loop, his sole purpose is to verify that it is the president who issued the launch orders. He has no veto authority. He is bound to follow the orders of the president, no matter how much he disagrees with them. His only option would be to refuse to cooperate because he says the order is illegal. But that would be hard in the case of launching a nuclear strike since it is legal for the president to do that. The president could then go to another commander to approve the strikes - the system is designed to work if the joint chiefs are dead.
> 
> In reality, once the brat issues the orders, they will be followed. The system is designed to be rapid and durable.


You know the details better than I.

I figure the brass has more balls and brains than the GOP, I'm sure the "unofficial" word is, "depending on the situation, I will exercise my good judgement", think the senate armed services committee chair (or acting) is in the loop with Trump in the chair? It depends on the circumstances, an unprovoked first strike on anybody would be an illegal order, the commander would have the same or better info than the POTUS. If Vlad launched a first strike on America, they might not wait for Trump!

Remember, Donald couldn't lead a pack of dogs, much less a group of men, he does not inspire the confidence of the wise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It's more likely he would go to one of the country club prisons. But I'd like to see him in a military prison. They don't play games. It is legal for them to beat you if you don't follow orders. Hard labor, no talking, no visitors, no mail, no tv, no twitter.


For any other president I'd agree, most would be pardoned. Donald will be charged with multiple serious crimes and found guilty of them all. He has secrets and many powerful enemies and will go on trial after he is removed from office and no longer commander and chief. The GOP leadership and donor class are done with Donald and have their deregulation and tax cuts, having Donald and his whole crew removed from the scene will create a vacuum that the establishment and money will quickly fill, they get their party back before the midterms with Mueller doing the dirty work. It's an opportunity too good to pass up, they want Mueller's findings yesterday! I figure we've got a week to find out if Donald is fucked, if Mueller or the investigation is protected, or impeachment proceedings are commenced in the house, forty republicans aren't running again there so they got the slack and then some. If Donald had a pending trial in the Senate hanging over his head it might take the steam out of him and put the moscow run plan on the front burner!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2018)

big bud 56 said:


> Like Trudeau is much better,NOT.


trudeau is an admired leader who conducts himself with dignity and is not under several federal criminal investigations

LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

Donald's tweets this morning were unhinged, was he pissed at Comey! Today was not a good day for Micheal Cohen, seems they know he was in Prague meeting and russians and hackers, the Steele dossier was right again. He was also involved in a 1.2 million dollar hush money payment for another GOP finance vice chair for a mistress who had an abortion. That would be a major election violation to support the GOP and Trump, Cohen is in very deep trouble and I don't think a Trump pardon would hold up in the SCOTUS and NY state will be on Cohen too. I wonder what they got in the raid on Cohen, Trump is pissed because Trump is worried. He is gonna be turned into America's biggest loser and he knows it, they are not just gonna convict him, they are gonna completely humiliate and break him before they put him away in a supermax, solitary 23/7. He will be raving in a week and the cell will be changed to one with rubber walls, they might even leak the video of him pacing his cell like a caged animal. Donald has pissed off a lot of people and when he falls there will be lots of people who will jump on the cocksucker with both feet.

.He can't stop this even if he burns down the DOJ in Washington and NY. Donald just fell off the cliff and gravity is starting to take hold of him and drag him down at an accelerating rate. He's taking aim at the ground and is about to fire a jetpack to accelerate his plunge earthward. Rod Rosenstein is the ignition switch and he's holding it in his sweaty little hand, getting ready to push the button. Rod is gonna get a great job at a top drawer law firm making many times his government salary and might even have a book and movie deal one day. Not bad for serving your country and taking a bullet for the rule of law. Michael Cohen's biggest problem will be to avoid being cornholed in prison.

Well the war in Syria is starting, wag the dog time. Nato is in the lead on this one with Britain and France pushing it. Trump told them it would be a missle strike by the US a couple of days ago, so the russians and Syrians can clear out. Another 100 million in cruse missiles wasted on empty bases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2018)

*Donald Trump's presidency is collapsing*
Rex HuppkeContact Reporter


We know President Donald Trump is a strong man, possibly the strongest and most fit president we’ve ever had.

But even his broad shoulders — which many say are the broadest of all the presidential shoulders — can’t carry the weight of the scandals that are presently piling up.

We’re only one year into Trump’s presidency, and we’re already witnessing its entirely predictable collapse.

Consider the news swirling about on Thursday:

Robert Mueller continues to look into whether Trump obstructed justice and whether his campaign colluded with Russia in the 2016 election. And the administration is dealing with other problems, from EPA head Scott Pruitt’s bizarre spending habits to turnover that is unprecedented in American presidential history.

Republican lawmakers are announcing plans to retire — most recently House Speaker Paul Ryan — and the sense in Washington, at least among conservatives, is that rough days are ahead.

This is untenable. Every president winds up embroiled in some form of scandal, maybe even several. But the sheer volume of controversies consuming the Trump White House is unlike anything we’ve ever seen.

Some may be false, some may be exaggerated, some may be legitimate. But their very existence points to a president whose past should have disqualified him from office and whose temperament consistently leads him to trouble.

If we had President Jeb Bush or President Marco Rubio right now, there would be ample partisan squabbling and quite possibly a minor scandal or two. But I feel confident we wouldn’t have “pee tape” trending on Twitter. We wouldn’t have a special counsel closing in on the president or a series of salacious stories about questionable payoffs for past affairs. We wouldn’t have the home and office of the president’s personal attorney being raided by the FBI.

This is too much for Trump to shoulder and it’s too much for this country to maintain. And there’s a good chance that within moments of this column publishing there will be another scandal, and an hour later five more.

Trump will never admit his presidency is collapsing.

But it is, and fast.

And there’s nothing our strong, tough and staggeringly healthy president can do to slow it down.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Donald Trump's presidency is collapsing*
> Rex HuppkeContact Reporter
> 
> 
> ...


The first two paragraphs of this piece are nauseating. The rest misses the point. Not worth the electrons it took to display.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The first two paragraphs of this piece are nauseating. The rest misses the point. Not worth the electrons it took to display.........


Electrons is cheap, but I liked the sarcasm of the first couple of lines (I sure as shit hope it was sarcasm), though he did go pretty lightly over the scandals, it would take a book of several volumes to do Donald "justice" when it comes to crime, incompetence, malfeasance and scandal.

Trump's presidency is not collapsing, it's imploding along with Trump!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2018)

*Monologue: Operation Desert Stormy | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2018)

*Michael Cohen’s visiting Prague would be a huge development in the Russia investigation*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2018/04/14/michael-cohen-visiting-prague-would-be-a-huge-development-in-the-russia-investigation/?utm_term=.ceb5e37a5396

McClatchy reported on Friday evening that special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s team has evidence of a trip by President Trump’s personal lawyer to Prague in the late summer of 2016. Overseas travel to non-Russian countries might strike some observers as an incremental — if not unimportant — development in Mueller’s probe. That is not the case. Confirmation that Cohen visited Prague could be quite significant.

A trip to Prague by Cohen was included in the dossier of reports written by former British intelligence official Christopher Steele. Those reports, paid for by an attorney working for Hillary Clinton’s campaign and the Democratic National Committee, included a broad array of raw intelligence, much of which has not been corroborated and much of which would probably defy easy corroboration, focusing on internal political discussions in the Kremlin.

Cohen’s visiting Prague, though, is concrete. Over the course of three of the dossier’s 17 reports, the claim is outlined — but we hasten to note that these allegations have not been confirmed by The Washington Post.

It suggests that Cohen took over management of the relationship with Russia after campaign chairman Paul Manafort was fired from the campaign in August (because of questions about his relationship with a political party in Ukraine). Cohen is said to have met secretly with people in Prague — possibly at the Russian Center for Science and Culture — in the last week of August or the first of September. He allegedly met with representatives of the Russian government, possibly including officials of the Presidential Administration Legal Department; Oleg Solodukhin (who works with the Russian Center for Science and Culture); or Konstantin Kosachev, head of the foreign relations committee in the upper house of parliament. A planned meeting in Moscow, the dossier alleges, was considered too risky, given that a topic of conversation was how to divert attention from Manafort’s links to Russia and a trip to Moscow by Carter Page in July. Another topic of conversation, according to the dossier: allegedly paying off “Romanian hackers” who had been targeting the Clinton campaign.

There is a lot there — but it hinged on Cohen’s having traveled to Prague. If he was not in Prague, none of this happened. If he visited Prague? Well, then we go a level deeper.

McClatchy notes that there is no evidence of who, if anyone, Cohen met with, but that the time frame was in late August or early September, as the dossier suggests.

*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm surprised! By now I figured that Donald would have tweeted out Rosenstein's firing! I guess when he heard that Rosenstein was at peace with it and "prepared", it took the joy out of it for him. Also I'm pretty sure he was warned by Mitch that this time would be different. If he took out Rosenstein, Mueller and Sessions might act, Mueller and Rosenstein would be before the senate judiciary on monday.

Ya just know that Donald is losing his fucking mind this weekend and all he could manage was a "test" pardon of Scooter Libby, a popular move at the CIA I'm sure! If they don't indict Donald, he will be an unindicted co conspirator for sure and Cohen probably ensnared dozens of more people with his sound recordings. I'm pretty sure the Cohen raid is gonna lead to other raids, warrants, interviews and arrests depending on how extensive the recordings are. There have been reports that there are 30 years of Trump's records there numbering in the millions of pages. Cohen was Trump's mouthpiece and fixer since 2006 so it will cover the russian business for certain.

I think the Cohen raid makes it even more difficult to remove Rosenstein, Mueller or Sessions. Now that the NYC FBI & DOJ offices are involved, the investigations that threaten Trump the most have taken on a life of their own. Firing Mueller or Rosenstein will be of no help at all for removing the biggest hair up Donald's ass right now, Cohen's files and tapes! Imagine if it comes out that Cohen has recordings of Donald doing bad things, if you thought Trump is scared now, just wait...

Somebody got through to Donald that firing Rosenstein might feel good, but it won't help with the raid on Cohen in NYC. That raid must have thrown Donald for a loop, if he had plans of firing someone soon, I'm sure this threw him off his game and back on his heels. He's frightened and confused, his usual state of mind, but the heat has been turned up several notches at once. This week promises to be another stellar performance by the POTUS, we await with baited breath for the coming crisis.

Are ya tired of winning yet? Or are ya tired of Donald?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2018)

*Will Democrats Win the House? Ask Texas*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/13/opinion/sunday/democrats-win-house-texas.html

By Frank Bruni

Opinion Columnist

April 13, 2018
SAN ANTONIO — The Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee’s wish list of House seats to flip from red to blue includes slightly over 100 districts — remember, it’s a wish list — and is chockablock with the usual swing states.

Ohio makes six appearances; Pennsylvania, seven. Wisconsin is present and more promising than ever, with Paul Ryan’s soon-to-be-open spot squarely in Democrats’ sights.

But wait, what’s this? Texas once, Texas twice, Texas five times in all. It reads like a typo. It looks like a delusion. Predominantly Republican and perversely gerrymandered, the Lone Star State is where Democrats send their dreams to die. Only 11 of its 36 House seats are in the party’s hands.

But 2018 is shaping up as a year in which old rules are out the window and everything is up for grabs. Ryan’s planned retirement and the increasing disarray of the Republican Party illustrate that. So does Texas’ emergence as a credible wellspring of Democratic hope.
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2018)

*Trump Condemns The 'Disgraceful' Raid Of Michael Cohen*




Following the raid of his lawyer's office and hotel room, the President called the FBI a wide variety of words like 'disgrace' and... 'disgraceful.'


----------



## greg nr (Apr 15, 2018)

Still dangerous to be a russian above the first floor. Damn high place phenominon is strong with ruskies......

*Russian journalist covering Wagner Group mercenary deaths in Syria dies after falling from balcony*

*Source: Business Insider

A Russian journalist who wrote about Russian mercenaries in Syria has died from injuries he sustained after falling from a balcony. 

Maxim Borodin, 32, died at a hospital on Sunday after falling from his fifth-floor balcony in Yekaterinburg on Thursday, according to the Associated Press and RFERL. The Associated Press reported that it was unclear how Borodin fell, but RFERL reported that officials are considering his death to be a suicide. 

Borodin wrote for a news website called Novy Den where he covered crime and corruption, RFERL reported. He recently helped break the story about the deaths of Russian Wagner Group mercenaries from Asbest who were killed in Syria during a fight with the US militar y in February. 

Borodin's editor at Novy Den, Polina Rumyantseva, said on Sunday that she doesn't believe he committed suicide, RFERL reported. The Wagner Group has about 2,500 mercenaries in Syria, according to the BBC. *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

Donald is just hopping about the Cohen raid and is freaking out trying to keep people from looking at the material, good luck with that! Cohen was an RNC vice chair for finance and the RNC has spent 20% of their budget on Trump's legal issues, not including 86% of last months catering budget spent on Trump properties. I figure by the time november comes around Donald will have spent all the RNC's money on legal bills and he hasn't even hired many real expensive lawyers yet! Donald is leading the GOP and the three top people in the finance part of the party are in deep shit.

Cohen is due in court today to answer some difficult questions and I'm sure Donald is intensely interested. They were saying on TV that Cohen might have years of audio recordings, if it was a real thing with him, I'm sure there are a few conversations with Donald recorded, without Donald's knowledge, I'll bet Donald is thinking that way too. I think they just broke open Donald's big vault of secrets and there's a lot to go through. He should be proud that his business genius will be on display for all to see, if he's innocent that is. If he's guilty and a phoney, he'll do what he's doing now, freak out.

Comey says Trump is smart and aware, not senile as many have speculated, just a complete moral and ethical vacuum, emotionally and socially he operates on the level of a lizard. He's shitty as a president, not because of a lack of basic intelligence, but for other reasons that have to do with attentional skills, emotion, character and fitness for office. Donald is a dumb mafia Don specialising in russian money laundering through real estate, who happened to become POTUS. He is also owned by Putin (or thinks he is) and is a traitor, the really surprising thing is how many other traitors there are in the GOP, but then again, they are just con artists too, like Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

*Trump's lawyers argue against FBI search of Michael Cohen's records in new filing*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/15/politics/michael-cohen-court-filing-trump-lawyers/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump's lawyers argued in a new court filing Sunday against the FBI search of Michael Cohen's records, and sided with the former Trump Organization lawyer's legal team to make sure confidentiality to his legal clients hasn't been breached.

The President's attorneys called the federal searches of Cohen's home, office, hotel room and cellphones last Monday "an operation disquieting to lawyers, clients, citizens, and commentators alike."
RELATED: WSJ: Michael Cohen used same company for payment deals for two women
The Sunday night filing places the President directly in opposition to the wishes of one of the most significant US attorney's offices in the Justice Department. Instead, Trump backs his business colleague, who finds himself amid a months-long criminal investigation.
The filing marks the first time the President's legal representatives have waded into an ongoing criminal matter, an unusual but not unheard-of situation for past administrations.
Trump's newly enlisted lawyers from the firm Spears & Imes in New York, who stepped into the case Friday, largely support the same stance as the President's longtime personal attorney, Cohen, who is asking a judge to prevent federal investigators from using information seized without his review.

*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

*THE PRESIDENT IS NOT ABOVE THE LAW*
BY THE EDITORIAL BOARD APRIL 15, 2018
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/04/15/opinion/editorials/president-above-rule-law.html

“This great nation can tolerate a president who makes mistakes,” declared Senator Orrin Hatch, the Utah Republican. “But it cannot tolerate one who makes a mistake and then breaks the law to cover it up.”

No, Mr. Hatch wasn’t talking about Donald Trump. It was 1999, and he was talking about Bill Clinton.

At that time, the American system — and the flawed yet sometimes heroic people their fellow Americans choose to lead them — underwent, and passed, a hard test: The president, his financial dealings and his personal relationships were painstakingly investigated for years. Prosecutors ultimately accused Mr. Clinton of lying under oath, to cover up a sexual affair. The House of Representatives impeached him, but the Senate declined to convict, and Mr. Clinton stayed in office.

The public, which learned in detail about everything investigators believed Mr. Clinton had done wrong, overwhelmingly agreed with the judgment of the Senate. It was a sad and sordid and at times distracting business, but the system worked.

Now Mr. Hatch and his fellow lawmakers may be approaching a harsher and more consequential test. We quote his words not to level some sort of accusation of hypocrisy, but to remind us all of what is at stake.

News reports point to a growing possibility that President Trump may act to cripple or shut down an investigation by the nation’s top law-enforcement agencies into his campaign and administration. Lawmakers need to be preparing now for that possibility because if and when it comes to pass, they will suddenly find themselves on the edge of an abyss, with the Constitution in their hands.

Make no mistake: If Mr. Trump takes such drastic action, he will be striking at the foundation of the American government, attempting to set a precedent that a president, alone among American citizens, is above the law. What can seem now like a political sideshow will instantly become a constitutional crisis, and history will come calling for Mr. Hatch and his colleagues.

For months, investigators have been examining whether Mr. Trump’s campaign conspired with the Russian government to undermine American democracy, and whether the president misused his power by obstructing justice in an effort to end that investigation.

Until the last few weeks, Mr. Trump had shown restraint, by his standards, anyway. He and his lawyers cooperated with investigators. Mr. Trump never tweeted directly about Robert Mueller, the special counsel, and spoke about him publicly only when asked.

Alas, that whiff of higher executive function is gone. Mr. Trump is openly attacking both Mr. Mueller and Rod Rosenstein, the deputy attorney general, appointed by Mr. Trump himself. Mr. Rosenstein is overseeing the Russia investigation and signing off on Mr. Mueller’s actions.

Of course, this president has been known to huff and puff, to bluff and bluster, and he may be doing no more than that now. He may choose not to fire either man. We know he has already twice told his aides he wanted Mr. Mueller fired, only to be talked out of such rash action.

But if the president does move against the investigators, it will be up to Congress to affirm the rule of law, the separation of powers and the American constitutional order. The miserable polarization and partisan anger that have been rising in American life for decades will hit a new crescendo, and that will present congressional Republicans with a heavy burden indeed.

*More...*


----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2018)

More on the story above...... "Ok Judge,listen up, this is the potus we are talking about, only we can determine what is privileged. If it proves we are guilty, it's privileged". 

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/4/16/1757379/-Hail-Mary-Trump-s-attorney-seeks-to-go-through-seized-evidence-to-pull-privileged-materials

*Donald Trump's attorney seeks to go through seized evidence to pull 'privileged' materials*

After months of investigation for bank and wire fraud, last Monday the FBI raided the home, office, hotel room and even the safety deposit box of Michael Cohen, Donald Trump’s longtime personal attorney. An unknown number of documents, audio recordings and emails were seized. Prosecutors tapped a “taint team” to go through the evidence to determine what is covered by attorney-client privilege and what can be turned over to the prosecution, an extraordinarily cautious move to protect everyone involved. 

Late Sunday night, Donald Trump’s new attorney, Joanna Hendon, asked U.S. District Judge Kimba Wood to grant a highly unusual request—let Michael Cohen pour through it all to pull any evidence they consider to be off-limits due to attorney-client privilege. From the Washington Post:

_She added that “the president respectfully requests” that the judge issue an order barring the taint team from conducting an initial review of the seized material and require the government to turn over a copy of that material to Cohen’s lawyers.

Then, the president wants the court to direct Cohen “to identify to the president all seized materials that relate to him in any way and to provide a copy of those materials to him and his counsel,” according to the letter. Any disputes about what material was or wasn’t covered by the attorney-client privilege would then be decided by a judge, under the president’s proposal._

*LOL! They want the person under criminal investigation to have the ability to go through the evidence that was lawfully seized in a criminal investigation and keep it from prosecutors under a pinky swear it is covered by attorney-client privilege. On Friday, prosecutors went hard, telling Judge Wood that Michael Cohen may not be a lawyer at all. From CNBC:*

_But the prosecutors say they have already conducted searches of Cohen's email accounts, "covert until this point," which they say "indicate that Cohen is in fact performing little to no legal work, and that zero emails were exchanged with President Trump." [...]

"(1) Cohen did not have an email address associated with the firm; (2) Cohen did not have access to the firm's shared drives or document systems—and vice versa; (3) Cohen's documents were to be kept in a locked filing cabinet; and (4) Cohen did not have access to any of the firm's client files."_



Both Michael Cohen and Donald Trump are fighting like hell to keep that evidence from prosecutors. Trump, who claimed to know nothing of the Stormy Daniels payment under investigation, has been lashing out on Twitter.​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

Jim Comey appears to be playing the picador here, annoying, distracting and weakening the animal. I'm sure the Cohen raid threw Donald off his firing frenzy and might have saved Rosenstein's job. Comey is distracting him and focusing his attention and anger away from his real problems in NY and with Mueller. He's now got a two headed monster to deal with, Mueller and NY.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Comey drama: It's the cop against the con man*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/16/opinions/comey-drama-cop-against-the-con-man-opinion-dantonio/index.html
(CNN)Confronted with a con man -- the greatest and most dangerous con man on earth -- James Comey, the ultimate cop, carefully noted every move Donald Trump made. He also took the measure of the President and those he held close. And he monitored his own responses to Trump, which included feelings of alarm and the sense that the country is in peril.

"Our president must embody respect and adhere to the values that are at the core of this country," the former FBI director told George Stephanopoulos of ABC News. "The most important being truth. This President is not able to do that. He is morally unfit to be president."
In an interview offered as his book "A Higher Loyalty" was about to be released, Comey explained how Trump deployed his usual methods to try to bring him into the alternate reality he had constructed to promote and protect himself. Others had been pulled into this shadowy world, where they shed their morals and became Trump's enablers and co-conspirators.

*More..*.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2018)

This should get interesting. This is a big "F$%^ You" to the judge.......

*Cohen defies court order, refuses to release names of his clients*
Source: *thinkprogress*



A dangerous game. 
Judd Legum Apr 16, 2018, 11:30 am 

................................ 

On Friday, a federal judge ordered Michael Cohen to turn over a list of his clients to the court by 10 a.m Monday morning. U.S. District Judge Kimba Wood said she would make the list public since the identities of clients, in most instances, are not protected by attorney-client privilege. 

Cohen’s clientele became an issue after the government raided his home, hotel room, and office on April 9th. At the time, Cohen sought a temporary restraining order to prohibit the government from reviewing any of the documents, claiming attorney-client privilege. 

This morning, Cohen responded to Judge Wood’s order with a letter filed with the court shortly before the 10 a.m. deadline, in which he declared that he would not provide the names of any clients that weren’t already publicly available. 

Cohen said he worked at Estrin & Associates from 1991 to 1995, and had “numerous clients” during that time. From 1996 to 2006, Cohen said he worked in his own private legal practice, serving “hundreds of different clients.” Then, in 2006, Cohen joined Phillips Nizer LLP, where he represented about 15 clients. In all these cases, Cohen declined to disclose the identities of these clients, but claims that the materials seized by the government could include information from this time period. 

From 2007 to 2017, Cohen said he only worked for Donald Trump and the Trump organization. 

From 2017 to 2018, Cohen said he was back in private practice and had only 10 clients. Seven of those were not legal clients and Cohen didn’t disclose their names. Two of the remaining three clients were Donald Trump and Elliot Broidy. Cohen’s relationship with Broidy was disclosed last week by the Wall Street Journal, which reported that Cohen helped negotiate a $1.6 million hush money agreement between Broidy, a top Trump fundraiser, and a Playboy Playmate who he impregnated............................................. 

Cohen refused to reveal the identity of the third legal client because the client “directed Cohen not to reveal the identity publicly.” Cohen’s lawyer, Stephen Ryan, writes that this client’s matters “are responsive” to the search warrant, but it appears to be a typo. Ryan seems to have forgot to include the word “not.”............................................

Read more: https://thinkprogress.org/cohen-defies-court-order-refuses-to-release-names-of-his-clients-61fc4ffd9ad7/


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is just hopping about the Cohen raid and is freaking out trying to keep people from looking at the material, good luck with that! Cohen was an RNC vice chair for finance and the RNC has spent 20% of their budget on Trump's legal issues, not including 86% of last months catering budget spent on Trump properties. I figure by the time november comes around Donald will have spent all the RNC's money on legal bills and he hasn't even hired many real expensive lawyers yet! Donald is leading the GOP and the three top people in the finance part of the party are in deep shit.
> 
> Cohen is due in court today to answer some difficult questions and I'm sure Donald is intensely interested. They were saying on TV that Cohen might have years of audio recordings, if it was a real thing with him, I'm sure there are a few conversations with Donald recorded, without Donald's knowledge, I'll bet Donald is thinking that way too. I think they just broke open Donald's big vault of secrets and there's a lot to go through. He should be proud that his business genius will be on display for all to see, if he's innocent that is. If he's guilty and a phoney, he'll do what he's doing now, freak out.
> 
> Comey says Trump is smart and aware, not senile as many have speculated, just a complete moral and ethical vacuum, emotionally and socially he operates on the level of a lizard. He's shitty as a president, not because of a lack of basic intelligence, but for other reasons that have to do with attentional skills, emotion, character and fitness for office. Donald is a dumb mafia Don specialising in russian money laundering through real estate, who happened to become POTUS. He is also owned by Putin (or thinks he is) and is a traitor, the really surprising thing is how many other traitors there are in the GOP, but then again, they are just con artists too, like Donald.


Trumps fixer has only one client. Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> This should get interesting. This is a big "F$%^ You" to the judge.......
> 
> *Cohen defies court order, refuses to release names of his clients*
> Source: *thinkprogress*
> ...


PARDON ME! A pardon is an admission of guilt and it won't get the files back!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> PARDON ME! A pardon is an admission of guilt and it won't get the files back!


Yeah, it's hard to understand what his angle is beyond delay. Trump could pardon him, in which case some of the same charges could be picked up by the ny ag. Bank fraud isn't just a federal crime.

Trump won't pardon him though, even if he promises to. It would open him up to another round of obstruction charges. He doesn't take bullets for anyone. Although he might make the calculation that obstruction is a lesser charge than what cohen could nail him for.

But as you say, a pardon will open cohen up to a lot of questions he might have to answer. He can only take the fifth against incriminating himself. Not trump. He could just lie, in which case trump would have to pardon cohen for that as well, and on and on it would go. Trump can pardon him for past crimes only, not future ones.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 16, 2018)

i am more than convinced, the majority of republicans will never accept that trump has done anything wrong. they will blame this on the deep state, rinos and liberals. these are lowest IQ, least independent thinking people in America. I have no more hope for the fucking hillbillies...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Yeah, it's hard to understand what his angle is beyond delay. Trump could pardon him, in which case some of the same charges could be picked up by the ny ag. Bank fraud isn't just a federal crime.
> 
> Trump won't pardon him though, even if he promises to. It would open him up to another round of obstruction charges. He doesn't take bullets for anyone. Although he might make the calculation that obstruction is a lesser charge than what cohen could nail him for.
> 
> But as you say, a pardon will open cohen up to a lot of questions he might have to answer. He can only take the fifth against incriminating himself. Not trump. He could just lie, in which case trump would have to pardon cohen for that as well, and on and on it would go. Trump can pardon him for past crimes only, not future ones.


I'd say Donald is in a difficult spot! Cohen can squeal and make it all go away, not Donald. If he could arrange a pardon with Pence he would resign, but seriously, would you trust Mike Pence (one of the best bald faced liars I've seen)! Sure boss, sure.... Donald is screwed and Cohen would be better off with Mueller than a pardon. If Donald goes down for russian conspiracy and other crimes, waving a Trump pardon around would be like waving a piece of used toilet paper.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say Donald is in a difficult spot! Cohen can squeal and make it all go away, not Donald. If he could arrange a pardon with Pence he would resign, but seriously, would you trust Mike Pence (one of the best bald faced liars I've seen)! Sure boss, sure.... Donald is screwed and Cohen would be bedy been tter off with Mueller than a pardon. If Donald goes down for russian conspiracy and other crimes, waving a Trump pardon around would be like waving a piece of used toilet paper.


It's interesting that there is a pissing match beginning between trump and pence. Trump just unilaterally blocked pence's nominee for a nat sec adviser. The guy is a never trumper, but he had already been approved by trump to work for nikki haley, so what changed?

I guess he must be pissed over the 25 amendment possibility and is trying to brush back pence, but trump doesn't seem to think beyond the moment. Pissing pence off can have consequences if he resigns to avoid conviction in the senate (I doubt it will come to that though).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

Ah Donald, even with all your troubles, yer still thinking of Vlad and putting him first, how sweet!

*Trump puts the brakes on new Russian sanctions, reversing Haley’s announcement*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-puts-the-brake-on-new-russian-sanctions-reversing-haleys-announcement/2018/04/16/ac3ad4f8-417f-11e8-8569-26fda6b404c7_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.b3d2f890bfda

By Philip Rucker, Carol D. Leonnig, Anton Troianovski and Greg Jaffe April 16 at 2:13 PM Email the author
President Trump on Monday put the brakes on a preliminary plan to impose additional economic sanctions on Russia, walking back a Sunday announcement by U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley that the Kremlin had swiftly denounced as “international economic raiding.”

Preparations to punish Russia anew for its support of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s government over the alleged chemical weapons attack in Syria caused consternation at the White House. Haley had said on CBS News’s “Face the Nation” that sanctions on Russian companies behind the equipment related to Assad’s alleged chemical weapons attack would be announced Monday by Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin.

But Trump conferred with his national security advisers later Sunday and told them he was upset the sanctions were being officially rolled out because he was not yet comfortable executing them, according to several people familiar with the plan.

Administration officials said the economic sanctions were under serious consideration, along with other measures that could be taken against Russia, but said Trump had not given final authorization to implement them. Administration officials said Monday it was unlikely Trump would approve any additional sanctions without another triggering event by Russia, describing the strategy as being in a holding pattern.

*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> It's interesting that there is a pissing match beginning between trump and pence. Trump just unilaterally blocked pence's nominee for a nat sec adviser. The guy is a never trumper, but he had already been approved by trump to work for nikki haley, so what changed?
> 
> I guess he must be pissed over the 25 amendment possibility and is trying to brush back pence, but trump doesn't seem to think beyond the moment. Pissing pence off can have consequences if he resigns to avoid conviction in the senate (I doubt it will come to that though).


A normal person in Trump's position would eat a bullet or have a heart attack or stroke, but then again Trump ain't normal. Maybe someone could suggest a run to moscow then spook him bigly! Isn't Vlad coming for a state visit with all the bells and whistles soon? Donald can't upset Vlad, Mueller and the NYC raid are one thing, but Donald doesn't want to piss off Vlad! Vlad's compromot on Donald must be HUGE and mighty indeed, Donald is definitely his bitch! Maybe he'll sleep in the Lincoln bedroom with Melania, Donald will pimp her...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

Sean Hannity is having confidential information reviewed by the FBI, he'd better hope it wasn't anything illegal, cause there are a few folks in the FBI that wouldn't mind busting his ass. Here he was ranting on FOX about it and trashing the DOJ and FBI without mentioning he was a party to the story on Cohen's office raid.

Donald is acting real squirrely with canceling the Russian sanctions, the WH has spun out three different versions so far. A simpler explanation for Trump's action on russian sanctions is that Vlad owns him and was pissed about it, they were dropped after a call to the WH by the russian embassy. Somebody told Donald about the sanctions, or they were in a briefing paper, he might have even signed off on it, but he wasn't interested in the job and wasn't paying attention to what he was doing or what he was responsible for. Donald fucked up on this by not paying attention to his job and when new sanctions for russia came across his desk he probably signed off without looking or caring, until Vlad called!

Looks like the NYC shit has thrown Donald off his game, I'm pretty sure Rosenstein would have been fired by now. Donald has limited attentional skills and abilities and keeping him distracted with the NYC business and even Comey's book helps Mueller complete his job. Wonder what else they are gonna throw at him as he struggles to keep from going under, something heavy I hope, "Here Donald catch this too"!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

*Sean Hannity Forgot To Mention Something...*




Late breaking news revealing Sean Hannity as Michael Cohen's secret client literally knocks Stephen off his feet.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 17, 2018)

i had a about 30 min debate with my fathers preacher this morning. these people actually think shit would be worse under hillary. can't fix stupid...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

The term "Conspiracy" seems to fit here......

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/04/former-nsa-analyst-connects-dots-sean-hannity-julian-assange-russian-spies/

*Former NSA analyst connects the dots between Sean Hannity, Julian Assange and Russian spies*


Sean Hannity finds himself in a professionally problematic situation after he was outed in federal court as the mystery third client of President Donald Trump’s personal attorney Michael Cohen — but he could potentially be in deeper trouble.

The Fox News broadcaster neglected to inform viewers of his personal ties to Cohen despite repeatedly discussing the attorney and the FBI raid on his home and office, which likely includes evidence related to Hannity’s discussions with him.

It’s not clear what evidence relating to Hannity could have been turned up by the search warrant, or whether those documents or recordings would be of any interest to investigators.

But former National Security analyst John Schindler and others have been warning for months that Hannity has helped the president spread Russian propaganda through his nightly Fox News broadcasts and daily syndicated radio program.

Schindler claims the Fox News broadcaster has been under counterintelligence investigation for his links to the Kremlin, which appear to run through WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange.

“*We need to ask questions about Hannity’s relationship with the Kremlin, considering his track record of pushing rancid Russian disinformation on his Fox News program,*” Schindler said. “Hannity is a propagandist, not a journalist, by his own admission, but if he has served as a witting conduit for lies crafted by Russian spies, Fox News needs to explain why they are airing Kremlin Active Measures aimed at the American public and calling it ‘news.'”

“Intelligence Community friends have told me that Sean Hannity has been under counterintelligence investigation for some time, based on his clandestine ties to Moscow,” he added. “Now we know why.”

Hannity played a key role in promoting a conspiracy theory about slain Democratic National Committee staffer Seth Rich, whose family has sued Fox News over a since-retracted May 2017 article posted on the network’s website.

Fox News Malia Zimmerman and frequent Fox News guest Ed Butowsky reported that Rich had leaked thousands of internal DNC emails that U.S. intelligence and law enforcement agencies believe were stolen by Russian hackers.-----

more....​


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2018)

You mean Fox has been spreading lies and propaganda, that's hard to believe. Next thing you'll try to tell me is Fox & Friends are not my friends, I know that's not true.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

Awww, poor bubbie. He can't seem to get anyone competent to work for him. Reality has sanity requirement in some cases.

https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/lawyers-spurn-trump-over-bills-listening-legal-advise

*Lawyers Spurn Trump Over Concerns He Won’t Pay Bills, Listen To Legal Advice*

WASHINGTON (AP) — Several prominent lawyers asked to help represent President Donald Trump in the last year have spurned the assignment at least partly out of concerns he wouldn’t pay his bills and doesn’t listen to legal advice, according to people familiar with the conversations.

The result is that as investigators intensify their focus on the president’s inner circle, including his personal lawyer, Trump has been left with a lean legal team that has struggled to add criminal defense firepower. Though more lawyers may come aboard soon, Trump has time and again struck out in landing some of Washington’s most notable attorneys. The extra help may be especially needed in the critical months ahead, as special counsel Robert Mueller seeks an interview with Trump and reaches conclusions on whether the president engaged in obstruction of justice.

That Trump does not have multiple brand-name criminal defense lawyers is startling since, in ordinary circumstances, representing the president in a hugely consequential legal fight would be a dream assignment. President Bill Clinton, for instance, was navigated through the Whitewater scandal by lawyers from Williams & Connolly, one of Washington’s most highly regarded firms.

At least one lawyer who was approached but rejected the opportunity made clear to the White House that he’d expect Trump to refrain from discussing the investigation on social media, according to a lawyer familiar with the exchange who spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss confidential client matters. That admonition has apparently gone unheeded.

In at least one other case, a major law firm that contemplated an overture to one of its lawyers was turned off by the idea of a “client who attacks the essence of our legal system” and concern that “he treats his lawyers like vendors he can avoid paying,” according to one person at the firm who also spoke on condition of anonymity to discuss confidential client matters. That concern is rooted in a multitude of lawsuits Trump and his business organization have faced from lawyers, real estate brokers and others over unpaid bills. Just one example: A Florida golf club owned by Trump agreed this year to a multimillion-dollar settlement with former members who said the club refused to refund their deposits.

“Obviously this is an unusual situation because it’s perfectly obvious that Mr. Trump likes to be his own lawyer, and lawyers have to be concerned about their own reputation. And I’m sure that factors into their thinking,” said Bill Jeffress, once part of President Richard Nixon’s legal team.

On any lawyer’s mind, Jeffress said: “Are your statements to the prosecutors going to be undercut by your client’s tweet the next morning?”

more at tpm....​


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> You mean Fox has been spreading lies and propaganda, that's hard to believe. Next thing you'll try to tell me is Fox & Friends are not my friends, I know that's not true.


They only need *One* friend...... and a bunch of advertisers.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

Carpet chewing tantrums in the oval office and constant rage are wearing a little thin, the Donald doth protest too much, methinks! Donald needs an anger management course (it wouldn't work, but would be fun to watch) before he blows a fuse or a blood vessel. This constant freaking out is a bit much to take seriously, Donald obviously has a gigantic hair up his ass causing him to squirm mighty. 

In light of the raid on Cohen's office, I wonder if the GOP is concerned about what might come out of it between now and november. Nothing like corruption trials, guilty pleas, confessions, plea deals, convictions, special council's reports and national security trials to spice up a midterm election! Not to worry though, since the republican effort will be lead by Trump, what could go wrong. Donald is gonna be out there campaigning for GOP house and senate members with all the cash the RNC has, after Donald and his family's legal fees are covered. I'm sure many house and senate candidates are gonna be thrilled to have Donald leading the cause and look forward to his tweets and pubic utterances!

We are only half way through april here folks and there's a little over 6 months to the midterms and the GOP house members are already jumping ship, lead by captain Ryan. Mitch is worried about holding onto the senate and the GOP leadership and donor class are worried about regaining control of the party from Trump and his base of lunatics and losers. 

It's gonna be a busy and interesting spring and summer, Christ knows what autum will bring in the lead up to the election. Donald the clown continues to make Dumbo the GOP elephant jump through flaming hoops on a high wire. Dumbo is a might nervous and his only way out is to KILL THE CLOWN!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Carpet chewing tantrums in the oval office and constant rage are wearing a little thin, the Donald doth protest too much, methinks! Donald needs an anger management course (it wouldn't work, but would be fun to watch) before he blows a fuse or a blood vessel. This constant freaking out is a bit much to take seriously, Donald obviously has a gigantic hair up his ass causing him to squirm mighty.
> 
> In light of the raid on Cohen's office, I wonder if the GOP is concerned about what might come out of it between now and november. Nothing like corruption trials, guilty pleas, confessions, plea deals, convictions, special council's reports and national security trials to spice up a midterm election! Not to worry though, since the republican effort will be lead by Trump, what could go wrong. Donald is gonna be out there campaigning for GOP house and senate members with all the cash the RNC has, after Donald and his family's legal fees are covered. I'm sure many house and senate candidates are gonna be thrilled to have Donald leading the cause and look forward to his tweets and pubic utterances!
> 
> ...


Still not enough republican support to have any hope. These are mostly retiring. Ryan is still saying nyet... It won't get out of committee without leadership nods

*Several House Republicans endorse bill to protect Mueller*
Source: *Politico*

A handful of House Republicans have endorsed legislation that would protect special counsel Robert Mueller from any attempt by President Donald Trump to remove him, even as GOP leaders insist that such legislation is unnecessary. 

Rep. Charlie Dent introduced a version of the bill on Friday, and on Monday, fellow Pennsylvania Republican Rep. Brian Fitzpatrick signed on as a cosponsor. Rep. Walter Jones (R-N.C.) signed on to an identical version of the bill that Democrats introduced last week. 

The new GOP support for the bill comes despite continued assurances from Republican leaders in the House and Senate that Trump wouldn't dare fire Mueller. 

"We do not believe that he should be fired. We do not believe he will be fired," Speaker Paul Ryan said Tuesday morning.​
Read more: https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/17/mueller-protection-bill-supporters-528390


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

Commentary: 
*Donald Trump has never been in more trouble than right now*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/commentary/ct-donald-trump-michael-cohen-trouble-20180410-story.html

Paul Waldman
The Washington Post
As you've heard, federal agents raided the office and home of Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump's personal attorney. Yet despite how rare an action it is to pierce attorney-client privilege this way, the big picture story here seems inevitable: Once a serious prosecutor with resources and authority began taking a good long look at Trump and his associates, a bunch of people were going to be in big trouble, with some winding up behind bars.

I checked in with Barbara McQuade, a former U.S. Attorney, to get context on the Cohen raid. She emphasized how rare it is for prosecutors to get a warrant for privileged material: Breaching attorney-client privilege in this way only happens when the attorney himself is directly implicated in possible crimes. She also stressed that, because it's such a radical step for prosecutors to take, a complex system of safeguards has been established to make sure it can't be abused.

First, if the Cohen raid took special counsel Robert Mueller into a new area of investigation, he would have had to get the permission of Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, who oversees the probe. Then to get this kind of warrant, according to Justice Department rules, Mueller needed to get the permission of the U.S. Attorney — in this case, Geoffrey Berman of the Southern District of New York, who was appointed by Trump — and had to consult with the Criminal Division of DOJ, giving them detailed information on exactly what he was seeking and why. Then a judge would have to be persuaded to issue the warrant. (ABC reported this morning that Berman has recused himself from the investigation, which means that others in his office are handling it.)

The upshot: The Cohen raid isn't a "fishing expedition" and didn't happen because Mueller suspected he might find something interesting, despite how Trump himself and his defenders would like to characterize it as a case of a special prosecutor out of control.

"A judge has found probable cause to believe that evidence of a crime is housed in the office of Michael Cohen," McQuade told me. "They may have a goal of flipping him, but there's also evidence of a crime here."

McQuade also stressed that Mueller didn't raid Cohen's office. Instead, the Southern District of New York did. "They would have drafted the warrant, supervised the agent affidavit, presented it to the judge, and supervised the execution of it," McQuade said. "So the idea that Mueller raided Cohen is wrong."

The raid on Cohen's office and home could produce all kinds of evidence, some related to his relationship with his client, and some not. They've got files, computers, cell phones, everything. Anyone who knows Cohen knows that there is bound to be a whole lot of interesting stuff to be found.

The privileged information will then go to what's sometimes referred to as a "taint team," a group of Justice Department officials who will review it and decide whether it shows enough evidence of a crime that it falls outside attorney-client privilege. They will then pass that information on to a judge, who could then permit it to be used by Mueller, by the U.S. Attorney's office, by the New York state attorney general, or by the Manhattan district attorney. In other words, Cohen — and by extension, Trump — now has to worry about more than just Mueller.

Now let's take a step back. One remarkable thing about the 2016 election is the way Trump's business career was given such a superficial examination by the media as a whole. Again and again, some crazy story or unusual aspect of his financial life would be the topic of one or two investigative stories, but those stories wouldn't get pick up by other outlets.

Making this more problematic, Trump isn't someone who played close to the line a time or two, or once did a shady deal. He may well be the single most corrupt major business figure in the United States of America. He ran scams like Trump University to con struggling people out of their money. He lent his name to pyramid schemes. He bankrupted casinos and still somehow made millions while others were left holding the bag. He refused to pay vendors. He exploited foreign workers. He used illegal labor. He discriminated against African-American renters. He violated antitrust laws. He did business with the mob and with Eastern European kleptocrats. His properties became the go-to vehicle for Russian oligarchs and mobsters to launder their money.

So it was no accident that when he ran for president, the people who joined him in his quest were also a collection of grifters, liars, and crooks — people like Paul Manafort. Those were the kind of operators Trump has attracted all his life. Honest, upright people with a deep respect for the law don't go to work for Donald Trump.

As for Cohen, he may be called "Trump's personal attorney," but Trump has plenty of lawyers. Cohen's real job was to be a deal-maker and fixer. He's the guy Trump would use when he wanted to do a shady deal with a Kazakh oligarch to build a tower in the Republic of Georgia. He's the guy Trump would have used to negotiate a payment of hush money to a porn star. He's up to his eyeballs in all of Trump's business. I don't know what they're going to find when they start combing through Cohen's computers and cell phone records, but I know it's going to be pretty darn interesting.

One more thing. Yesterday, the president once again mused publicly about whether he should fire Mueller, but at least with regard to whatever turns up from the Cohen raid, it's already too late.

"If Mueller gets fired," McQuade told me, "this case will live, because it's being handled by the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York."

Things were bad for Trump before. But they just got a whole lot worse.

Washington Post


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

*Cambridge Analytica Ex-CEO Refuses to Testify in UK*
*The British Parliament's media committee says Cambridge Analytica's former CEO, Alexander Nix, says he'll no longer testify at an upcoming session on fake news, citing an ongoing investigation by the information commissioner's office.*
https://www.usnews.com/news/business/articles/2018-04-17/cambridge-analytica-ex-ceo-refuses-to-testify-in-uk

BY DANICA KIRKA, Associated Press

LONDON (AP) — Cambridge Analytica's ex-CEO, Alexander Nix, has refused to testify before the U.K. Parliament's media committee, citing British authorities' investigation into his former company's alleged misuse of data from millions of Facebook accounts in political campaigns.

Committee Chairman Damian Collins announced Nix's decision a day before his scheduled appearance but flatly rejected the notion that he should be let off the hook, saying Nix hasn't been charged with a crime and there are no active legal proceedings against him.

"There is therefore no legal reason why Mr. Nix cannot appear," Collins said in a statement. "The committee is minded to issue a formal summons for him to appear on a named day in the very near future."

Nix gave evidence to the committee in February, but was recalled after former Cambridge Analytica staffer Christopher Wylie sparked a global debate over electronic privacy when he alleged the company used data from millions of Facebook accounts to help U.S. President Donald Trump's 2016 election campaign. Wylie worked on Cambridge Analytica's "information operations" in 2014 and 2015.

*More...*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wonder what he's gonna do when he gets extradited to the US or other justictions where they fucked with elections. Mueller's folks might wanna spend some quality time with this chap. I understand Nigeria had it's election fucked with too, they got quality "facilities" in the prisons there. Threatening this guy with ending up in a "shithole" Nigerian prison would loosen his tongue real quick!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Still not enough republican support to have any hope. These are mostly retiring. Ryan is still saying nyet... It won't get out of committee without leadership nods
> 
> *Several House Republicans endorse bill to protect Mueller*
> Source: *Politico*
> ...


Them dumb bastards are gonna die on that hill, Donald is gonna suicide bomb them in the end.

I can see many of America's assholes being removed from the public space in a single swipe, from Trump and the GOP, to the NRA, neonazis, the alt right and religious right.

Boy, did everybody forget about Jesus in a hurry, MIA in American politics! Donald Trump, antiChrist.

I figure Donald is saving getting saved for before the trial or sentencing at least. Maybe he should look into that presidential exorcism on national TV, where Jerry Falwell Jr can drive the evil demons out that plague the president into a herd of hogs and then drown them in the Potomac. Then he can blame it all on the Devil and absolve himself of all blame and fault, the evidence dies with the hogs, the base would buy it, the courts, not so much...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 17, 2018)

after having a heart to heart discussion with some of these people over the last few days. we agree on one thing. civil war is approaching soon in america. they will not turn on trump. they will turn on the fbi first.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> after having a heart to heart discussion with some of these people over the last few days. we agree on one thing. civil war is approaching soon in america. they will not turn on trump. they will turn on the fbi first.


Most Trump supporters are well-to-do and the median household incomes are well above most people in this country. Comfortable people don't just pick up a rifle and join a civil war. They won't turn on Trump but aren't about to jeopardize their comfortable entitled status. 

What really gets their blood up is telling them the government is going to take their guns away. Ignites all sorts of fantasies. They are a bloodthirsty lot but won't leave their armchair in front of the tube.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Most Trump supporters are well-to-do and the median household incomes are well above most people in this country. Comfortable people don't just pick up a rifle and join a civil war. They won't turn on Trump but aren't about to jeopardize their comfortable entitled status.
> 
> What really gets their blood up is telling them the government is going to take their guns away. Ignites all sorts of fantasies. They are a bloodthirsty lot but won't leave their armchair in front of the tube.


Interesting. I see it differently. I see the rich as being more rank and file GOP, and maybe evangelicals. But the core of the people who would show up at his rallies and punch out demonstrators are really just a step up from trailer trash. Not rich though there are likely exceptions. Not educated. Ethically deprived.

The GOP rank and file aren't really his "supporters", although they did vote for him and generally like the things he's doing. His supporters are the vitriolic thugs. They do own guns and wouldn't hesitate to shoot people if they thought they would get away with it; and in trumps america, they probably would.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Most Trump supporters are well-to-do and the median household incomes are well above most people in this country. Comfortable people don't just pick up a rifle and join a civil war. They won't turn on Trump but aren't about to jeopardize their comfortable entitled status.
> 
> What really gets their blood up is telling them the government is going to take their guns away. Ignites all sorts of fantasies. They are a bloodthirsty lot but won't leave their armchair in front of the tube.



in the meantime, the dumbing down of white evangelicals, rural retards and white supremacists is in full force. a civil war would be the best way for us to take out america's white trash, eerrrr, i mean, trash....


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> in the meantime, the dumbing down of white evangelicals, rural retards and white supremacists is in full force. a civil war would be the best way for us to take out america's white trash, eerrrr, i mean, trash....


Sorry, I don't think a civil war would be all that great. Those couch potatoes are mostly harmless and aren't a threat. Yes, we disagree about political ideology but I'd rather we maintain rule of law and peacefully use our votes to make change.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Interesting. I see it differently. I see the rich as being more rank and file GOP, and maybe evangelicals. But the core of the people who would show up at his rallies and punch out demonstrators are really just a step up from trailer trash. Not rich though there are likely exceptions. Not educated. Ethically deprived.
> 
> The GOP rank and file aren't really his "supporters", although they did vote for him and generally like the things he's doing. His supporters are the vitriolic thugs. They do own guns and wouldn't hesitate to shoot people if they thought they would get away with it; and in trumps america, they probably would.


Opinion polls show fairly steady level of support for Trump at about 40%. But that number is pretty bad at predicting how one will vote. To me how one voted is the most important statement of support that a person can make. If somebody voted for Trump, then I count them as his supporter. At least until the 2020 election is held, that is.

The typical Trump voter was white and wealthy. Of the people who voted for Trump, 67% have income above the median family income of $50k/y






The income distribution didn't change when non-white voters were screened out.





This should be no surprise because very few non-white voters placed their vote for Trump.

I guess it's possible to look like trailer trash but still drive a nice car and live on a good income.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

Of course not. Because clearly there is only branch of government mentioned in the constitution and the little legacy institution calling itself the senate shouldn't establish laws or make rules for the government if they might upset the one, true, leader.

No, we couldn't have that. Not here. Not now.

*McConnell says he won’t allow vote on bill to protect Mueller because Trump wouldn’t sign it*

Donald Trump is not going to fire Robert Mueller, says Senate majority leader Mitch McConnell.

But just in case he does—well, Republicans don’t want to do anything.


McConnell told Fox News Neil Patrick Cavuto that he won’t allow a bill to protect Mueller.

“I don’t think the president is going to do that, McConnell said. “And just as a practical matter, if we passed it, why would he sign it?”

Cavuto failed to make the obvious follow-up: Even if Trump refused to sign the bill, the Senate could override his veto with 67 votes.

“It’s not necessary in my judgement,” McConnell said.


“Obviously, enough your colleagues fear it enough to say it should be in there,” Cavuto said.

“I’m the one who decides what we take to the floor,” McConnell said. “And we will not be having this on the floor of the senate.”​


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Of course not. Because clearly there is only branch of government mentioned in the constitution and the little legacy institution calling itself the senate shouldn't establish laws or make rules for the government if they might upset the one, true, leader.
> 
> No, we couldn't have that. Not here. Not now.
> 
> ...


These are the same people who say that God will intervene and stop it from happening if we fuck up and start a world wide disaster like nuclear war or runaway extinction events due to global warming.

They can believe anything. 

I do think that Trump will fire Mueller and not for a dumb reason. Trump probably already knows that firing Mueller wont make his situation any worse than it is right now. Mueller's actions to bring in the DOJ to raid and collect Cohen's offices was an act of genius.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> after having a heart to heart discussion with some of these people over the last few days. we agree on one thing. civil war is approaching soon in america. they will not turn on trump. they will turn on the fbi first.


His supporters are self centered and as Fogdog said are too comfortable and lack any grievance other than the one almost every other American feels about about bought and paid for corrupt government. None will go up against the decision of the courts, those that do will be jailed or slain as circumstances dictate. America is a land of laws that are interpedid, regulated and enforced by the courts guided by the constitution. Trump and trumpers who think he's above the law can go fuck themselves and if they act, they will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Of course not. Because clearly there is only branch of government mentioned in the constitution and the little legacy institution calling itself the senate shouldn't establish laws or make rules for the government if they might upset the one, true, leader.
> 
> No, we couldn't have that. Not here. Not now.
> 
> ...


Mitch is right about Trump signing it and there are some constitutional issues with such a law. Mitch is gonna let Donald fire his way to impeachment and the most effective case for obstruction of justice is for a fired Rosenstein to give his findings to the senate judiciary committee. Hearings would begin there that will soon consume Trump and spread to the house, it would look natural with many republicans "shocked", but it will be pre arranged. If anybody is fired in Justice or Donald does something dramatic like ripping up the regulations that govern the DOJ and replaces it with nothing of course. In a blind fear and rage driven panic he could fire everybody involved in the investigations in Washington and New York and gut the FBI down to the field offices, carry that water Mitch!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i had a about 30 min debate with my fathers preacher this morning. these people actually think shit would be worse under hillary. can't fix stupid...


Tell them about the Christian doctrine of atonement and how their stupidity has been forgiven with Christ’s blood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The term "Conspiracy" seems to fit here......
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/04/former-nsa-analyst-connects-dots-sean-hannity-julian-assange-russian-spies/
> 
> ...


One can hope that Cohen had himself constantly wired for years with a cellphone app and was in the habit of dumping the recordings on a laptop hard drive. I'd love to hear that there were hundreds or thousands of hours worth of recordings, enough to hang Hannity, Trump and hundreds just like them. Give America a real cleansing enema and flush a slew of shit in one go. If he was half as dumb as Don jr there should be plenty of email evidence too. A real close look at Mikey's files and a very long interview with the FBI or on the hot seat of a Grand Jury for days on end are in his future. Depending on how bad the damage is from Cohen's files and what he recorded, maybe Trump might not be too eager to pardon him, a pardon for Cohen wouldn't help Trump if the feds have the goods.

I wonder if Cohen was paying off a woman or a man for Hannity, that'll be the next bombshell, Sean swings both ways! I'm sure his fans are a tolerant bunch and like Donald fans will find a new tolerance for the gay community, just like the GOP suddenly took a shine to russians.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

We are Fuched. On Maddow tonight, she pointed out that the house intel committee (remember them) has subpoena'd basically the crown jewels of the evidence against trump for obstruction. Unredacted raw evidence. Basically, rosenstein can't provide that without poisoning the investigation.

So the house is setting him up to refuse them. At which point they will hold him in contempt of congress, setting up trump to fire him and muehler.

Also, in 2 1/2 weeks berman's interim appointment to be attorney for the southern district of new york expires. Once that happens trump can replace him with someone who will kill the cohen investigation.

This is trumps end game for the investigation. Mcconnel and Ryan have signaled there will be no interference from congress, and he knows he faces no risk of impeachment.

All their troubles go away in a few short days. The end.

Forget protests. Forget republicans getting a spine. Forget 2018. Forget 2020. He will jail anyone who would oppose him. Just like putin.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One can hope that Cohen had himself constantly wired for years with a cellphone app and was in the habit of dumping the recordings on a laptop hard drive. I'd love to hear that there were hundreds or thousands of hours worth of recordings, enough to hang Hannity, Trump and hundreds just like them. Give America a real cleansing enema and flush a slew of shit in one go. If he was half as dumb as Don jr there should be plenty of email evidence too. A real close look at Mikey's files and a very long interview with the FBI or on the hot seat of a Grand Jury for days on end are in his future. Depending on how bad the damage is from Cohen's files and what he recorded, maybe Trump might not be too eager to pardon him, a pardon for Cohen wouldn't help Trump if the feds have the goods.
> 
> I wonder if Cohen was paying off a woman or a man for Hannity, that'll be the next bombshell, Sean swings both ways! I'm sure his fans are a tolerant bunch and like Donald fans will find a new tolerance for the gay community, just like the GOP suddenly took a shine to russians.


The evidence will never see the light of day or a court of law,. Never.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Awww, poor bubbie. He can't seem to get anyone competent to work for him. Reality has sanity requirement in some cases.
> 
> https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/lawyers-spurn-trump-over-bills-listening-legal-advise
> 
> ...


He won't pay, listen or shut up. He lies to his lawyer and is guilty of hundreds of crimes including conspiracy to commit treason, if there were a declared war he would swing on the end of a rope. Besides, he's an asshole who would put the license and liberty of any lawyer at risk, just look at Michael Cohen and John Dowd! Anybody who dared to take on Donald as a client would want a stupidly large retainer up front and a written notarized agreement gagging Donald and disabling his thumbs in casts. If Donald fucks up on the agreement the lawyer keeps all the cash and walks away. It's the only deal ya get great negotiator.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm trying to remain upbeat and positive and think good thoughts... of dancing in the blood of criminals


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> We are Fuched. On Maddow tonight, she pointed out that the house intel committee (remember them) has subpoena'd basically the crown jewels of the evidence against trump for obstruction. Unredacted raw evidence. Basically, rosenstein can't provide that without poisoning the investigation.
> 
> So the house is setting him up to refuse them. At which point they will hold him in contempt of congress, setting up trump to fire him and muehler.
> 
> ...


Then we will soon see what it means to be an American, is your country worth the effort to fight like Hell? Do you think tens or hundreds of millions of people agree with you? If Trump and the GOP tried that it would burn down the country and break the rule of law. Guys like Barack Obama, the democratic leadership, Jim Comey and Robert Mueller would be advocating civil disobedience and even revolt. There would be mass resignations from the FBI and the justice departments, millions would hit the streets all summer until election day.

A more likely scenario would be Mitch and Paul turning on Donald when he steps in it far enough. There is no future on the path to perdition, only misery, the GOP would fracture and split wide open with senators going independent, there would be Hell to pay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The evidence will never see the light of day or a court of law,. Never.


Jesus Christ, where in the fuck do you think you live? Get a grip, too many people know about this and there ain't no going back or sweeping it under the rug. Donald is fucked and it's just a question of how fucked the republicans are, if they tried to pull of this extra legal shit you describe they would be hunted like animals in the end. Remember where you live, your heritage and history, it will take a fuck of a lot more than Donald Trump and a bunch of con men and losers to wipe it away. Donald will die in jail and anybody who helps him to avoid it will end up there too.

I'm in the maritime provinces of Canada, far away from the US border, yet I can see the writing on the wall (not the border wall) clearly. It says TRUMP IS FUCKED. He's freaking out about something, so I guess he's not as confident as you are about his future.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Also, in 2 1/2 weeks berman's interim appointment to be attorney for the southern district of new york expires


He recused himself from the investigation a few months back and whoever would replace him and kill the investigation would have to have big balls and a small brain.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Christ, where in the fuck do you think you live? Get a grip, too many people know about this and there ain't no going back or sweeping it under the rug. Donald is fucked and it's just a question of how fucked the republicans are, if they tried to pull of this extra legal shit you describe they would be hunted like animals in the end. Remember where you live, your heritage and history, it will take a fuck of a lot more than Donald Trump and a bunch of con men and losers to wipe it away. Donald will die in jail and anybody who helps him to avoid it will end up there too.
> 
> I'm in the maritime provinces of Canada, far away from the US border, yet I can see the writing on the wall clearly. It says TRUMP IS FUCKED. He's freaking out about something, so I guess he's not as confident as you are about his future.


Where do I think I live? 

In a country where we are governed by a constitution. You might try reading it. It is the root of every power that exists in this country, and from those powers come our laws and the regulations that govern our society.

That constitution grants the potus virtually unlimited power. Really, it's easy to understand. The one limit to his or her (not yet unfortunately) power is that congress can impeach them if they abuse those powers.

However, if congress doesn't act, there is literally no other avenue of action under the constitution. 

Sure, we like to believe no person is above the law, but it isn't true. One person is. And we are constitutionally powerless to do anything about it.

The one thing that has prevented that nightmare from happening in the past has been the character of the potus themselves. Up until now, nobody has been corrupt enough to smash the rule of law piece by piece. But now this potus is.

So you can throw all the Canadian logic you want at this, but it just doesn't apply.

To spell it out, to be convicted a prosecutor has to charge you and take you to trial. The potus has the power to fire any prosecutor he chooses, for any reason. He could literally fire every prosecutor that picks up a case involving him or anyone else. He can order evidence destroyed. He can pardon anyone for any federal offense. 

State charges? Those need prosecutors also, and they might have a hard time pressing a case after they have been indicted for some trumped up federal crimes.

He literally can order people killed. All he needs is someone willing to carry out those orders. Do you really doubt those people exist?

This pit has no bottom. I'm not willing to say what will happen down that dark, bloody road. Most of us won't see the other end. But nothing will change.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Where do I think I live?
> 
> In a country where we are governed by a constitution. You might try reading it. It is the root of every power that exists in this country, and from those powers come our laws and the regulations that govern our society.
> 
> ...


Technically you are correct, but you forget that members of the house have home districts, town hall meetings and coming elections. Extra legal bullshit and shenanigans in the house will be meet by criminal charges after the midterms, Nunes would do hard time. The GOP would split and I'm sure some GOP senators would go independant since the republican brand wouldn't be worth shit in most parts of the country.

The last few elections should have given the GOP a hint of what awaits in the midterms, if they go along with Trump burning the DOJ to the ground and firing Rosenstein and Mueller, a rout will turn into a slaughter of the elephants. The midterms will be just the beginning of the rapid decline of the GOP if they go down with Donald, 2020 would see a republican bloodbath in the senate and incumbents never lose there.

Governing the country will become impossible until the midterms if Mitch and Paul don't act on Trump if he goes on a firing frenzy in the DOJ. Controlling Trump would be impossible for Mitch and Paul if they let him get away with burning down the DOJ, Washington would resemble Hell and the GOP the tormented.

You have a constitution, but you also have values, history, heritage and brains. Yer ancestors never fought for freedom to have Donald Trump wipe his ass with the constitution.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 17, 2018)

i think we now understand why moderate republicans are fleeing the party. looks like trump intends to challenge congress to stop him. i have no faith in the bought fuckers in congress. its going to get fucking ugly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Where do I think I live?


In MASS I believe, I'm in eastern Nova Scotia not too far away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

Donald hired his very best legal help yet to deal with the Cohen NYC raid and his campaign contributors are gonna pay bigly. I hope they charge him far too much money and required a substantial deposit. Dunno what Donald will think about this, but he'd use it as an excuse not to pay!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Lawrence: What President Donald Trump Doesn't Know About His New Legal Reps | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence reports that the law firm representing Trump in the Michael Cohen legal proceedings is led by two lawyers who called for the appointment of a special counsel after Trump fired James Comey.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Technically you are correct, but you forget that members of the house have home districts, town hall meetings and coming elections. Extra legal bullshit and shenanigans in the house will be meet by criminal charges after the midterms, Nunes would do hard time. The GOP would split and I'm sure some GOP senators would go independant since the republican brand wouldn't be worth shit in most parts of the country.
> 
> The last few elections should have given the GOP a hint of what awaits in the midterms, if they go along with Trump burning the DOJ to the ground and firing Rosenstein and Mueller, a rout will turn into a slaughter of the elephants. The midterms will be just the beginning of the rapid decline of the GOP if they go down with Donald, 2020 would see a republican bloodbath in the senate and incumbents never lose there.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm just not seeing a lot of clear sky here. It's like when I'm a 100 miles out to sea in a small boat and the weather changes slightly. It can be sunny and calm, with a mild sw wind, and all of a sudden the wind will shift to the ne, pick up mildly, the temp drops, and clouds appear. I know I'm about to be in the shit without ever checking the sat wx screen. I've seen it go from flat ass calm to 10' breaking seas in an hour. It doesn't really matter if it's an unforecast localized "weather event" or a larger front that moved in quicker than expected. Life is about to be at risk, and there isn't a damn thing you can except strap everything and everyone down and crawl home.

But if you like drama, the Palmer Report is saying that a YUUUUGE story is about to drop at the WP. It's apparently what set trump off last night and this morning. 

My recommendation is to rig for heavy weather. Anything that can move will be smashed on the deck before this is done. A lot of shite is gonna get broke. Hopefully we will be around to tell our own stories.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald hired his very best legal help yet to deal with the Cohen NYC raid and his campaign contributors are gonna pay bigly. I hope they charge him far too much money and required a substantial deposit. Dunno what Donald will think about this, but he'd use it as an excuse not to pay!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Lawrence: What President Donald Trump Doesn't Know About His New Legal Reps | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> ...


Lol, he might be better off with a public defender.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Lol, he might be better off with a public defender.


That's the problem with ethical lawyers. They will represent you to the best of their ability REGARDLESS of how much of a disgusting pig you are. They will do it even if they KNOW you are guilty of the worst crimes imaginable. Regardless of politics, or emotions, or religious convictions.

They will unfortunately do a very good job. They (this team) are the BEST at what they do. The only way they will cut and run is if trump presents them with an ethical crisis, which shouldn't take long. They won't be able to represent him if they know he is lying to the court. They won't do or participate in anything illegal; even passively. They expect to be paid on time.

Those last three are a problem for trump, even if his campaign contributors are paying the bills.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

More evidence of treason. Why do we need hear about this from RT? It's like they are hitting spanky with a rolled up magazine...

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/04/russian-news-agencies-say-us-told-moscow-no-new-sanctions-now/

*Russian news agencies say US told Moscow no new sanctions for now*

Russian news agencies reported on Wednesday that U.S. President Donald Trump’s administration had informed the Russian embassy in Washington that the United States had no immediate plans to impose new sanctions.

Relations between Moscow and Washington are in focus after the United States imposed fresh sanctions on Russia in early April, triggering a massive sell-off on Russian markets and raising global geopolitical tensions to a new level.

“I can confirm that the United States has informed the Russian embassy that there will be no new sanctions for now,” TASS cited a source in the Russian foreign ministry as saying.

Interfax, TASS and RIA agencies published similar reports at the same time, citing one source at the Russian foreign ministry.

Interfax said the Russian embassy in Washington received a letter from the Trump administration, while RIA said it was a notification.

The reports moved the market, helping the rouble pair losses, and echoed previous statements by a senior U.S. administration official on Monday that Trump had delayed imposing fresh penalties.

This official said Trump was concerned that immediately imposing more sanctions, on the heels of last weekend’s U.S.-led strike against Russian-backed Assad, would interfere with his efforts to negotiate agreements with Russian President Vladimir Putin on combating Islamic extremism, policing the internet and other issues.

more....​


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think we now understand why moderate republicans are fleeing the party. looks like trump intends to challenge congress to stop him. i have no faith in the bought fuckers in congress. its going to get fucking ugly.


There are a few quotes floating where republicans are saying the party left them. That is much more significant since it can impact a lot more people if the feeling is pervasive. It's a meme we should push.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

And it begins..... Lets forget for the moment there is zero evidence that any laws were broken.

*House Republicans calling on Jeff Sessions to prosecute eight of Trump’s political foes*

Nearly a dozen House Republicans have signed on to a letter calling for the Justice Department to prosecute eight of President Donald Trump’s political enemies.

The letter issued Wednesday morning urging Attorney General Jeff Sessions *to open investigations — and then prosecutions —* of eight former government or law enforcement officials who have drawn the president’s ire over the past three years.

The lawmakers called on Sessions to investigate Hillary Clinton, former FBI director James Comey and his former deputy Andrew McCabe, former attorney general Loretta Lynch and former acting attorney general Sally Yates, former acting assistant attorney general Dana Boente, and FBI agents Peter Strzok and Lisa Page.

The letter was signed by GOP representatives Ron DeSantis (R-FL), Andy Biggs (R-AZ), Dave Brat (R-VA), Jeff Duncan (R-SC), Matt Gaetz (R-FL), Paul Gosar (R-WY), Andy Harris (R-MD), Jody Hice (R-GA), Todd Rokita (R-IN), Claudia Tenney (R-NY) and Ted Yoho (R-FL).​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And it begins..... Lets forget for the moment there is zero evidence that any laws were broken.
> 
> *House Republicans calling on Jeff Sessions to prosecute eight of Trump’s political foes*
> 
> ...


Look who didn't sign it, where is Louie Gohmert (R-TX), Where is Devin Nunes (R-CA), how about Trey Gowdy (R-SC)! I'm shocked. Maybe some former members of congress will have a letter to the DOJ written about them after the midterms. All will be interviewed by the FBI because crimes have been alleged, who's idea was this and where is the evidence. This was Trump's idea from beginning to end and there is no evidence or probable cause.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Sorry, I'm just not seeing a lot of clear sky here. It's like when I'm a 100 miles out to sea in a small boat and the weather changes slightly. It can be sunny and calm, with a mild sw wind, and all of a sudden the wind will shift to the ne, pick up mildly, the temp drops, and clouds appear. I know I'm about to be in the shit without ever checking the sat wx screen. I've seen it go from flat ass calm to 10' breaking seas in an hour. It doesn't really matter if it's an unforecast localized "weather event" or a larger front that moved in quicker than expected. Life is about to be at risk, and there isn't a damn thing you can except strap everything and everyone down and crawl home.
> 
> But if you like drama, the Palmer Report is saying that a YUUUUGE story is about to drop at the WP. It's apparently what set trump off last night and this morning.
> 
> My recommendation is to rig for heavy weather. Anything that can move will be smashed on the deck before this is done. A lot of shite is gonna get broke. Hopefully we will be around to tell our own stories.


Both my parents were Newfoundlanders from the outports and I live in a fishing community, we also share a climate. Worked for a short spell in my youth on a dragger for a couple of trips, never felt comfortable looking up at the waves, as the bow rises in rough weather.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

*Donald Trump’s ‘kakistocracy’ is not the first, but it’s revived an old word*

*“kakistocracy”, Definition: “Government by the worst people.”*

André Spicer
*When John Brennan used a 17th-century word to describe the US presidency, Twitter went wild – but what does it mean?*
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/apr/18/donald-trump-kakistocracy-john-brennan-us-twitter

Rarely does an ancient Greek portmanteau word spark a Twitterstorm. But that’s what happened when the former director of the CIA John Brennan took to Twitter and accused Donald Trump of running a “kakistocracy”. This tweet sparked a 13,700% increase in people looking up the word using the online version of the Merriam Webster dictionary. These curious souls would have found a terse definition: “Government by the worst people.”

The first recorded use of kakistocracy was in a sermon, delivered in 1644 by Paul Gosnold. His audience was the “King’s parliament” assembled in Oxford during the English civil war to support the monarchist cause. Gosnold warned of the dire consequences if “our well-temperd Monarchy” descended “into a mad kinde of Kakistocracy”. The term lay fallow for nearly 200 years, until it was revived by the 19th-century English satirist Thomas Love Peacock. In The Misfortunes of Elfin, he mocks the “agrestic kakistocracy” of his time, which treated “treading on old foot-paths, picking up dead wood, and moving on the face of the earth within sound of the whirr of a partridge” as “heinous sins”.

The word soon found fertile soil in the United States, where in 1838, William Harper, a US senator and defender of slavery, claimed that anarchy was a kind of kakistocracy. Decades later, in 1876, the American poet James Russell Lowell asked: “Is ours a ‘government of the people by the people for the people,’ or a Kakistocracy rather, for the benefit of knaves at the cost of fools?”

The term was not just limited to the US. In an account of his travels to Australia, the English writer John Martineau, describes the remarkably poor quality of government there. In the 1869 publication Letters from Australia, he documents the poor quality civil service, the self-serving politicians and the remarkably coarse political debate. He wonders whether these new colonies would become a kakistocracy.

Early users of the term often counterpose it against aristocracy. For them, aristocracy was government by the most excellent in skills, knowledge and virtue. In contrast, kakistocracy was government by the unskilled, unknowledgeable and unvirtuous. The word was often used to castigate some of the less savoury forces unleashed by the rise of democracy. It helped to describe the anxieties about the disorder created when “the worst” took over. Often the word was all about preserving the privileges of those assumed to be “the best” (upper-class white men). But behind it was that old conservative idea that democratic revolutions don’t necessarily unleash the best in human nature, they can also unleash the worst.

The term reappeared in the 20th century, but with a different meaning. Instead of being a term used by conservatives to describe disorder, it began to be used to signify corruption. In 1944, Time magazine described the corrupt regime run by the New Jersey Democratic party boss, Frank Hague. The magazine hoped that the introduction of voting machines had “struck a blow at the very vitals of the kakistocracy” run by Hague. It resurfaced again during the Reagan years, and was then used by right wing commentators such as Glenn Beck to attack the Obama presidency. The term has also been used to described the toxic mix of organised crime, self-interested oligarchs and a dysfunctional state in Russia during the Yeltsin era.

But it has been the election of Donald Trump to the US presidency that has driven a wider revival of use of the word. On the eve of Trump’s inauguration, the economist Paul Krugman warned: “What we’re looking at, all too obviously, is an American kakistocracy.” Six months into the presidency, the political scientist Norm Ornstein documented how constant waves of scandals around the White House led him to conclude that “kakistocracy is back, and we are experiencing it firsthand in America”.

Brennan is the only the most recent in a long line of people to dust off the term to describe what he sees as a incompetent and unethical regime. During its 450-year history, kakistocracy has mainly been used by conservatives to convey their anxieties about what happens when tradition and order are upended. Today, it is being claimed by people from across the political spectrum to describe the wicked disorder that can result when expertise and ethical judgment are aggressively and systematically pushed aside.

• André Spicer is professor of organisational behaviour at the Cass Business School at City, University of London. He is the author of the book Business Bullshit


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

*What the actual FUCK!!!!! What did this guy hear and from whom?*

*Pittsburgh police are being ordered to prepare for riots if Trump fires Mueller: report*

Police detectives in Pittsburgh are being ordered to prepare themselves for riots if President Donald Trump fires special counsel Robert Mueller.

An email sent out to detectives and posted online by WTAE-TV reporter Marcie Cipriani shows that Victor Joseph, the commander of the Pittsburgh Bureau of Police’s major crimes division, has sent out an alert instructing detectives to bring full riot gear with them to work in case they’re needed to put down violent protests in the wake of Mueller’s firing.


“There is a belief that President Trump will soon move to fire Special Proseutor Mueller,” Joseph writes in his email. “This would result in a large protest within 24 hours of the firing. The protest would be semi-spontaneous and more likely happen on short notice.”

It is not clear whether Joseph has some inside knowledge that would lead him to believe that Trump is planning to fire Mueller, and Cipriani is still waiting to hear back from city officials about why this warning was sent out.

Read the email for yourself below.



Marcie Cipriani

@MCipriani_WTAE
https://twitter.com/MCipriani_WTAE/status/986635152913780736

SOURCE: This is the email sent to Pgh detectives this morning. I am working to get a response from the city as well as additional details on the potential protests. #WTAE

11:58 AM - Apr 18, 2018


60

66 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







​


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

and someone went there.... In response to this from mike avanati.....

Warning: As the walls close and reality sets in that the most damaging witnesses, secrets and evidence are no longer protected, fully expect the following: sheer panic, personal attacks, tirades, and distraction. But none of it will change the outcome in the end... #basta​
It's over except for the tears, the jail-time, and some mysterious deaths nobody will want to seriously investigate. 

John Schindler

@20committee

It's over except for the tears, the jail-time, and some mysterious deaths nobody will want to seriously investigate. https://twitter.com/MichaelAvenatti/status/986624391357313024 …

12:05 PM - Apr 18, 2018


840

313 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


Wow. I wish I didn't believe you re: "mysterious deaths." I hope ppl - Dems and Repubs alike - put aside their goddamn partisanship for three days and investigate where they need to investigate. 

John Schindler

@20committee
54m
It's over except for the tears, the jail-time, and some mysterious deaths nobody will want to seriously investigate. https://twitter.com/MichaelAvenatti/status/986624391357313024 …


Professional [email protected]
Wow. I wish I didn't believe you re: "mysterious deaths." I hope ppl - Dems and Repubs alike - put aside their goddamn partisanship for three days and investigate where they need to investigate.

12:10 PM - Apr 18, 2018


17

See Professional Civilian's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy





When you Russify your country's politics at the top, you get the full package. 

John Schindler

@20committee
https://twitter.com/20committee/status/986638176822362116

When you Russify your country's politics at the top, you get the full package. https://twitter.com/ProCivilian2666/status/986638015803150338 …

12:10 PM - Apr 18, 2018


151

59 people are talking about this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

*5 Things You Can Do If Trump Fires Mueller*





Robert Reich explains what you can do if Trump fires Special Counsel Robert Mueller or or Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein as a step toward firing Mueller.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)

i'm glad i'm armed. i think this shit could get ugly. 

republicans are low life pieces of shit would sell democracy for power. fucking dickheads are gonna pay...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

So, it turns out NY State has a law on the books that prevents a NY AG from charging someone for a crime in state court when they have been pardoned at the federal level.

That sucks.

Schneiderman is trying to get the law changed, but the state senate is not in friendly hands. That double sucks. Triple sucks actually.

It means nobody will likely be prosecuted in the trump world. Don't see any way around this unless some other state can bring charges, but since trump's businesses are based there, and his crime family lives there, it's hard to see how this can have a happy ending.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So, it turns out NY State has a law on the books that prevents a NY AG from charging someone for a crime in state court when they have been pardoned at the federal level.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> ...


I think when Donald is removed from office he will be charged with conspiracy along with many pardoned family members. We will see if a pardon of fellow conspirators and witnesses will hold up in the SCOTUS. In addition those family members who can be charged in Virginia will be, look for changes of venue etc as part of the feds tactics. I'm pretty sure the Mueller team know about that quirk of NY law. Donald will have to wield the pardon pen before the election, more water for the GOP to carry, the funny thing is, they haven't charged Kushner or Don Jr yet and they got them both by the balls...

Donald is gonna be an unindicted co conspirator at the very least and the SCOTUS will look at the pardon power. Trump can't sell a pardon, so it's not absolute where it comes to the personal involvement of the POTUS. Pardons are to correct injustices, oversights and mistakes in law, not to silence witnesses and get co conspirators and family members off the hook. Pardons in these circumstances are not a done deal with the SCOTUS, I wouldn't wanna bet my freedom on one.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think when Donald is removed from office he will be charged with conspiracy along with many pardoned family members. We will see if a pardon of fellow conspirators and witnesses will hold up in the SCOTUS. In addition those family members who can be charged in Virginia will be, look for changes of venue etc as part of the feds tactics. I'm pretty sure the Mueller team know about that quirk of NY law. Donald will have to wield the pardon pen before the election, more water for the GOP to carry, the funny thing is, they haven't charged Kushner or Don Jr yet and they got them both by the balls...


I'm not hopeful. The SCOTUS will likely fall in with how the constitution reads. It doesn't have any wiggle room. The power to pardon is absolute. It simply reads:

The President...shall have Power to grant Reprieves and Pardons for Offences against the United States, except in Cases of Impeachment.​
Even if he can't pardon himself for some reason, he can pardon anyone else. The reasoning is if a pardon breaks the law, he can be charged with that crime. But if Pence pardons him, for example if he resigns just before his term ends and pence is sworn in, then that pardon would also stand. 

The founders did this intentionally. They intentionally left the remedy to abuse to be only impeachment. This was meant as much to limit the powers of government as to regulate the abuse of government.

From all the reading I've done, I firmly believe he can pardon anyone of a federal crime, even before they are indicted, without limits (other than he can't pardon a future crime).

The POTUS is a special person in this country. They have virtually limitless power. They control the entire executive branch, which includes all prosecutors and intelligence services. They also control the military, though the military is bound to protect and uphold the constitution and not the executive branch or the POTUS. Still, they are bound to execute his legal orders.

We are totally screwed. We were the minute the russians changed vote totals and threw the election to spanky.

He will have 4 years to reign bloody hell on us, to loot the treasury, to extort all of our allies, to hand over power to russia, and then he will walk away scott free.

Sorry. We are screwed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm glad i'm armed. i think this shit could get ugly.
> 
> republicans are low life pieces of shit would sell democracy for power. fucking dickheads are gonna pay...


There's lot's you can do before resorting to violence and if things devolved to that point, as part of a larger group or movement whose values you agree with. I honestly don't think it will come to that, the rule of law will prevail, it is by the rule of law that Trump is president and the GOP own the government, they will break the constitution and the rule of law at their own peril. A break down of basic government and widespread civil disobedience will indicate that the GOP is unfit to govern. This is not a good thing going into an election year. Any thought of canceling the midterms would result in open revolt and blood in the streets. America has had elections, even in civil war.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's lot's you can do before resorting to violence and if things devolved to that point as part of a larger group or movement who'values I agree with. I honestly don't think it will come to that, the rule of law will prevail, it is by rule of law that Trump is president and the GOP own the government, they will break the constitution and the rule of law at their own peril. A break down of basic government and widespread civil disobedience will indicate that the GOP is unfit to govern. This is not a good thing going into an election. Any thought of canceling the midterms would result in open revolt and blood in the streets. American has had elections, even in civil war.


we've had to go to war with these fucking retards before. they aren't right....


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's lot's you can do before resorting to violence and if things devolved to that point as part of a larger group or movement who'values I agree with. I honestly don't think it will come to that, the rule of law will prevail, it is by rule of law that Trump is president and the GOP own the government, they will break the constitution and the rule of law at their own peril. A break down of basic government and widespread civil disobedience will indicate that the GOP is unfit to govern. This is not a good thing going into an election. Any thought of canceling the midterms would result in open revolt and blood in the streets. American has had elections, even in civil war.


Who said anything about canceling the midterms? The congress doesn't have power to do that. The elections are all state run. They would have to get each state to vote to suspend elections, which isn't constitutional.

They don't need to cancel voting. They can just cancel candidates. Arrests have a pretty effective way of preventing people from running. Disappearance is even better.

Even Russia holds elections. One candidate, and anyone who looks to be a threat is arrested and disqualified from running. Or they have an accident. It's pretty effective.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

The plot thickens (and there is a glimmer of hope). While the republicans hold a razor thin 32 seat majority (out of 63 seats) in the NYS Senate, there is a special election next tuesday. If the dems win, they will hold the 32 seat numerical advantage and could take control of the senate.

BUT, there is a turncoat in the ranks. One of the D's caucuses with the republicans. He needs to stop doing that to give control back to the d's. Who know what will happen.

The waltons are spending millions to defeat the D here. $3.5 M so far. For a friggin state senate race special election. Stakes as they say, are high.

https://nypost.com/2018/04/18/waltons-help-last-ditch-effort-to-keep-republicans-in-control-of-state-senate/

So there is some hope. If the D's can take control of the senate they can pass this bill. And at least some justice can be dished out. Not the same weight, there is no state analogue to treason. But enough years at rikers should do the trick.

See, I can be positive once in a while.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> We are totally screwed. We were the minute the russians changed vote totals and threw the election to spanky.
> 
> He will have 4 years to reign bloody hell on us, to loot the treasury, to extort all of our allies, to hand over power to russia, and then he will walk away scott free.
> 
> Sorry. We are screwed.


Then Donald doesn't have anything to worry about? He seems a might concerned and I don't think Mueller is wasting his time either. Your country is not as flawed constitutionally as you think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Who said anything about canceling the midterms? The congress doesn't have power to do that. The elections are all state run. They would have to get each state to vote to suspend elections, which isn't constitutional.
> 
> They don't need to cancel voting. They can just cancel candidates. Arrests have a pretty effective way of preventing people from running. Disappearance is even better.
> 
> Even Russia holds elections. One candidate, and anyone who looks to be a threat is arrested and disqualified from running. Or they have an accident. It's pretty effective.


You mean this picture isn't true? Most of Trump's base believes that Jesus delivered the constitution like a glorified mailman and the picture about sums it up. They need to airbrush Trump into the painting and update it to where Trump takes the constitution rips it up and wipes his ass with it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You mean this picture isn't true? Most of Trump's base believes that Jesus delivered the constitution like a glorified mailman and the picture about sums it up. They need to airbrush Trump into the painting and update it to where Trump takes the constitution rips it up and wipes his ass with it.
> View attachment 4124232


I always thought that was a photograph.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Even Russia holds elections.


Russia doesn't have Trump as a president! Or republicans controlling the congress! Remember Donald thought he was elected king, not president and it's starting to dawn on him that he's not omnipotent.

Trump is rattled bigly and so is the GOP, a lot of bad guys are worried about Michael Cohen and his "tapes". He worked with Jared and Don jr in Trump tower for a decade and look how sloppy they were with email and texts. Only arrogant morons would conduct a treasious conspiracy on email and yet that's what they did, wanna bet Cohen was just as stupid too? Cohen's email and texts might be the most damaging and that file cabinet the FBI cleaned out was chalk full of Donald's confidential business and fixes. Mueller and the FBI just laid Donald's life of crime and sleazery bare and soon we will all see for ourselves. I figure they got Trump and Cohen for so much shit Mueller is gonna think he won the lottery! They say Trump was really thrown by the raid on Cohen, a direct, solid, kick to the nuts that lifted Donald a foot off the ground. No wonder he's pissed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The plot thickens (and there is a glimmer of hope). While the republicans hold a razor thin 32 seat majority (out of 63 seats) in the NYS Senate, there is a special election next tuesday. If the dems win, they will hold the 32 seat numerical advantage and could take control of the senate.
> 
> BUT, there is a turncoat in the ranks. One of the D's caucuses with the republicans. He needs to stop doing that to give control back to the d's. Who know what will happen.
> 
> ...


It appears the NY law is to prevent double jeopardy and would only apply if a jury was in paneled or a court convicted and that explains why Don jr and kushner aren't charged yet and neither will Cohen, the feds got lots of time to charge them. As soon as Donald is removed from office the Feds will drop the weight of the world on the Trump crowd, Mueller can threaten Cohen with life in jail though and charge him later after Trump is removed from office.

Donald wants to massacre the DOJ very badly, but is scared to do it, Scott Pruitt is in shit and not much use, too bad he couldn't make Michael Cohen AG, problem solved! Donald has got a raging hardon for Rosenstein and would probably shoot him if he could, Rosenstein is the guy who fucked Donald every step of the way, Donald would like to wipe that smirk off his face.

I still figure Mitch wants to suck Donald into decapitating the DOJ so he can dispose of him with a minimal amount of damage ASAP and Mitch won't twist in the wind till election day, he will cause Donald to force the issue. Get it over in the spring, "We had to put him down folks he went crazy... blah, blah". Use the cover of a big stink and crises to introduce "shocking evidence" to the senate judiciary who will turn it over to the house with the press going bananas all the while. It will be HUGE with the GOP split (along convenient lines) most of the retiring GOP house members will vote to impeach.

Dumbo might seize Trump with his trunk throw him to the ground and take to stomping him in a frenzy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2018)

Here's one senator who would like Donald to disappear! 

Ted would cut Donald's throat in a heartbeat, Ted would cut anybody's throat and wouldn't think twice. Even though there are only 8 GOP senate seats up for grabs this time around. Mitch is real worried, with over 6 months to go in a perfect shit storm until the midterms and its only gonna get worse with each passing day. Making Donald go away would solve an awful lot of problems and must look very appealing to Mitch. He needs an excuse to act and Mueller has got an impulsive Donald dancing with fear and rage. Decapitating the DOJ will give Rosenstein/Mueller a reason to appear before the senate judiciary committee with an obstruction of justice finding. Mitch is not gonna wait for Mueller to take his time and drop bombshells in the middle of the election, he knows how this MUST end, this is how you try to control WHEN it ends. Remember these guys gotta con the base, media, Donald and you, and try to appear blameless to the base for Donald's demise. They have to "protect the rule of law" and have hearings, once the evidence and testimony comes out publicly, Donald's fall will be rapid and secretly prearranged. Nobody in the GOP will talk about it in the election because it will be, "before the courts". Donald who?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New Quinnipiac poll shows tight Texas Senate race between Ted Cruz and Beto O'Rourke*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/18/politics/ted-cruz-beto-orourke-poll/index.html

Washington (CNN)A Quinnipiac University poll released Wednesday shows a tight race in Texas between Sen. Ted Cruz and Rep. Beto O'Rourke for Cruz's Senate seat.

Forty-seven percent of Texas registered voters back Cruz, the Republican incumbent, and 44% favor O'Rourke, the Democratic underdog from El Paso. Both figures fall within the margin of error in the poll, the first major look at the blockbuster Lone Star State race. The election is a crucial midterm race, with Republicans attempting to hold on to, if not grow, a razor-thin 51-49 seat advantage in the Senate. Texas is a historically red state, where Democrats haven't won a statewide election since 1994 and a US Senate race since 1988.

The poll found wide gaps by registered voters' gender, age and race. Cruz led among voters who are white, male and older than 65. O'Rourke had the edge in the black, Hispanic, female and 18 to 34 years old demographics.
Fifty-nine percent of white voters selected Cruz, while 34% chose O'Rourke. Among black and Hispanic voters, O'Rouke led Cruz by 78%-18% and 51%-33%, respectively.


Men backed Cruz by an 11-point margin (51%-40%), and women favored O'Rourke by a 4-point edge (47%-43%).
O'Rourke attracted a younger group of supporters with a 16-point advantage (50%-34%) among the 18- to 34-year-old demographic. Cruz led among voters over 65 years old by 7 points (50%-43%).
O'Rourke also was winning among independent voters, the poll found, drawing 51% of the independent vote compared with Cruz's 37%.

"The key may well be independent voters," said Peter A. Brown, the poll's assistant director. "O'Rourke's 51-37% lead among that group is key to his standing today. But Texas remains a strong GOP state, so O'Rourke will need the independent strength to pull the upset."
Additionally, the poll found that more than half of Texas voters (53%) said they didn't know O'Rourke well enough to form opinions about him.

*Trump's role in Texas*
A nearly equal amount of Texas voters said they plan to express their support for President Donald Trump (26%) or opposition to him (27%) through their US Senate votes. Forty-three percent said Trump will not be an important factor in their choice in the race.

The poll also found that 43% approve and 52% disapprove of Trump's job performance. The results strongly broke down by partisan lines, with 90% of Texas Democrats disapproving of Trump and 85% of Texas Republicans approving of the way the President is handling his job.

_The poll surveyed 1,029 registered Texas voters by telephone April 12-17. It had a margin of error of plus or minus 3.6 percentage points._

*more...*


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> too bad he couldn't make Michael Cohen AG, problem solved!


He could have. There are no requirements for the job, though the position requires Senate approval. But this Senate would have approved him. Heck, they approved a lawyer to a lifetime federal judge position who was rated "Unqualified" by the Bar Association. 

While Cohen doesn't have any experience being a prosecutor, he is a lawyer in good standing who has passed the NY Bar. Plus, he will soon get a lot of experience as Prosecuted! 

Now? Fuhgettaboutit. 

But seriously, the problem the brat has is that if sessions doesn't resign, he can't replace rosenstein with anyone hand picked. He has to keep firing people, in order of succession, until someone agrees to follow his orders to cripple muehler. Or wait until the Senate confirms someone he appoints. Which might be a hard thing to do.

Nixon found that guy in Robert Bork, and it pretty much ended Bork's career. All he could do after that was to work for a think tank and work the conservative speaker circuit. He was stopped cold and rejected for a SCOTUS seat. 

Anyone in DoJ has to think to themselves awfully long about whether they want to be the next Robert Bork. They all know the brat is a one term monkey. Hopefully that is enough to convince them to do the ethical thing rather than follow the corrupt orders of a lunatic.

On the other hand, if they convince sessions to resign, he can merely appoint pruitt or any other cabinet head for up to 150 days without confirmation. That would be bad. Triple bad.

But at this point, he is figuring that rosenstein is a known entity and isn't budging. He might decide to roll the dice and fire him, and take his chances on the next in line. The House Judiciary will give him the cover he needs. That's why they are subpoena'ing rosenstein to provide the "comey letters", which he can't do. When he refuses, they will hold him in contempt and trump will fire him.

The same will happen with the southern district of NY US Attorney. The acting US Atty, Berhman, is only in an acting poition. His limited term expires in 2 weeks. Trump can nominate someone else, or he can let a judge appoint someone (he will get to make a recommendation). But if he appoints berhman, everything is staus quo, and that's a bad place for him to be.

If he gets to replace sessions and berhman with hand picked toadies, he can kill all federal prosecution silently and completely. No report will be issued saying anything other than exonerating him. Evidence will disappear. Pardons will rain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> If he gets to replace sessions and berhman with hand picked toadies, he can kill all federal prosecution silently and completely. No report will be issued saying anything other than exonerating him. Evidence will disappear. Pardons will rain.


Nothing is gonna happen in silence the uproar will be deafening and the GOP extinct except in Dixie. They are expecting trouble holding the senate in the midterms, that would lose them 5 of the 8 seats this time around and a Hell of a lot more in 2020. Have I mentioned civil disobedience? You'll have a very long hot summer in America 1968 here we come again. except the mayors and cops will be on the side of the protesters for the most part.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nothing is gonna happen in silence the uproar will be deafening and the GOP extinct except in Dixie. They are expecting trouble holding the senate in the midterms, that would lose them 5 of the 8 seats this time around and a Hell of a lot more in 2020. Have I mentioned civil disobedience? You'll have a very long hot summer in America 1968 here we come again. except the mayors and cops will be on the side of the protesters for the most part.


I'm hoping you are correct, I'm just not there. It seems the only reason the brat hasn't fired half the doj is because rosenstein told him he isn't a target at the moment. Let's hope that's just legalese for the bullet hasn't left the chamber yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I'm hoping you are correct, I'm just not there. It seems the only reason the brat hasn't fired half the doj is because rosenstein told him he isn't a target at the moment. Let's hope that's just legalese for the bullet hasn't left the chamber yet.


I think most folks sense that this shit is coming to a head soon, Donald will precipitate something outrageous as a reaction to new events. Something big is about to drop on Donald from a new direction. Some in the media say they can "sense" it, dunno what that means, but if you look at the pattern and pace of events, something should be revealed soon that will rock Donald back on his hind legs. Rosenstein/Mueller are definitely driving events and news cycles now and Donald is reacting for the most part. The Comey memos back fired and made Trump look worse than before and at some future date the "leaker" may be prosecuted. I'm pretty sure the obstruction and probably abuse of office "findings" have already been made and is waiting to go as soon as Donald makes his move.

Donald is gonna decapitate the DOJ and probably the FBI too, I wouldn't doubt he will toss all the regulations and guidelines governing the DOJ and replace it with nothing. Donald is gonna use up the GOP and wipe his ass with it before he's done. I would expect all his campaign contributions and much of the RNC's money will go to Donald or his legal defense team, come November they are gonna find themselves broke and fucked in the polls. House candidates who were hoping for some RNC cash will be disappointed, Donald is running the party's finances now! Just look at his top 3 RNC finance picks, Winn, Broidy and Cohen all are in shit!

With Donald leading the republicans into the midterms what could go wrong?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 20, 2018)

This just in. US AG Jeff Sessions has threatened to resign if the brat fires Rod Rosenstein.

Now there is a reason NOT to fire rosenstein. not.

Reminder. If Sessions resigns, Trump can appoint an interim US AG, who would have FULL control of the muehler and sdny investigations. Full control.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2018)

greg nr said:


> This just in. US AG Jeff Sessions has threatened to resign if the brat fires Rod Rosenstein.
> 
> Now there is a reason NOT to fire rosenstein. not.
> 
> Reminder, if Sessions resigns, Trump can appoint an interim US AG, who would have FULL control of the muehler and sdny investigations. Full control.


Sessions has a lot of support among the GOP on the hill and base and would be a good trigger. I figure Sessions is thinking of his perjury trial and the deal he's gonna make to get out with his skin. Muller has him cold for perjury and the only way out is to help him and Rosenstein and protect the investigation. Mitch won't let anything happen to Jeff, if he can. After the midterms all bets are off, the house is gone with probably a large majority and the senate is a toss up. The senate at least might be saved if they can skillfully deal with Donald, but if he's in office and they are carrying his baggage.... The GOP midterm primaries are almost over and when they are, Mitch will be more free to act.

With the GOP primaries finished and Rosenstein fired with Sessions resigning over it and everybody with an appointment before the senate judiciary committee the next working day is likely how it will start. Grassley is from mormon country where Trump is unpopular and he isn't running again anyway.

Like I said before Mitch knows how this MUST end, this is about him controlling WHEN it ends, by keeping the heat on Mueller and Rosenstein he will speed up when he gets the findings. The uproar caused when Donald acts on the DOJ will give them some cover with the base. If Mitch doesn't do this he will twist in the wind until election day and lose his majority in the senate. Remember much of this shit will be coming out in trials this summer and fall, if they kill the investigation then they violate the rule of law at their peril and it will be even worse at the polls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2018)

*Monologue: Apprentice: White House Edition | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Donald Trump's new lawyer, Donald Trump's old lawyer, and Starbucks in hot water.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2018)

*New Rule: Grass Warfare | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In a special "420" edition of New Rules, Bill argues that Democrats should use marijuana legalization as a wedge issue in the upcoming elections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2018)

*The GOP Is Hesitating To Endorse Trump 2020*




Republicans in Congress are focused on 2018 but seem to have no idea about any elections happening in 2020.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: Grass Warfare | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, that's fucking awesome. made me laugh out loud several times...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2018)

*WAPO: Sessions Says If President Trump Fires Dep. AG Rosenstein He May Quit | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




The Washington Post reports that Attorney General Jeff Sessions told the White House he might quit, if Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein gets fired by Donald Trump - something many have said would trigger a Constitutional crisis for Trump.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looks like Jeff Sessions is acting as a pretty good sandbag for Rosenstein and Mueller. If he wasn't talking to Mueller he would have resigned and Rosenstein and Mueller would be fired by now. Mitch and Jeff are buddies and if Donald fired Jeff or Jeff resigned the senate would act by holding judiciary committee hearings.

Jeff is cockblocking Donald and he's going nuts! Remember though, Donald operates on impulse power quite a bit, especially when he's got a large hair up his ass and he's squirming bigly.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *WAPO: Sessions Says If President Trump Fires Dep. AG Rosenstein He May Quit | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am beyond ready for him to trigger a constitutional crisis. then we can see who the patriots are and who the traitors are...


----------



## Stink Bug (Apr 21, 2018)

He won't be impeached. On the contrary, he will win a second term.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> He won't be impeached. On the contrary, he will win a second term.


According to many a Trumper:
"He's a good christian man and he believes in Jesus too!
Super Donald, chieftain and father of the white tribe doesn't, lie, cheat or steal".

This thread is all about yer best guess, we spin the big wheel here daily.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, nobody got fired from the DOJ this weekend Donald must have heeded the warnings, he was eager to fire folks at justice but sensed the danger. Donald never does the right thing unless someone is holding a knife to his throat so he must feel his freedom of action is constrained. The GOP won't do anything substantial until primary season is over, after that it depends on what Donald does, something will motivate him to massacre the DOJ, it's just a question of when. Mueller will keep on pulling on threads until it all comes unraveled and Donald will have to act.

Don Jr and Kushner have not been charged yet and along with Cohen, won't be until Donald is gone from office. NY law prevents double jeopardy and if they aren't charged, but federally pardoned, they can be charged under NY law. Mueller wants to save the Trump family until Donald is removed from office and if he issues pardons they can still be charged in NY, if Mueller does not charge them federally before. The feds must be confident about eventually nailing these assholes even if Donald gives them pardons for federal crimes.

I think some of Donald's family or co conspirator pardons will be challenged in the SCOTUS. Donald will be named as an unindicted co conspirator and charged when he leaves office with the same conspiracy as those he pardoned and the FEDs will try to strike them down. In any case they would be compelled to testify against Donald, and Donald might do the time while they walked (if no state charges applied), Donald would not be happy then, it would be so,"unfair".

I wonder what the new week holds in store, what will Mueller drop on Donald next, they got em on the run and ya don't wanna give him a chance to rest and catch his breath. I wonder if some in the house will be charged with obstruction of justice over threats to the DOJ, document leaks and abuse of their oversight role, something to look into next year I'm sure..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Terps (Apr 22, 2018)

More desperate every day.......
https://nypost.com/2018/04/21/democrats-are-getting-desperate-as-mueller-stalls/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> More desperate every day.......
> https://nypost.com/2018/04/21/democrats-are-getting-desperate-as-mueller-stalls/


It worked with Nixon, the GOP settled for millions on the day he resigned. They also kept the investigation alive with the lawsuit.

The Democratic leadership secretly love Donald, he's gonna give em the house and senate in the midterms if he's still around and as a bonus fuck the GOP for a generation. Looks like the GOP is gonna have to cut Trump's throat to survive, I figure they will impeach him before the midterms. How they deal with the morons who support Trump is their problem and one they deserve.


----------



## Stink Bug (Apr 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It worked with Nixon, the GOP settled for millions on the day he resigned. They also kept the investigation alive with the lawsuit.
> 
> The Democratic leadership secretly love Donald, he's gonna give em the house and senate in the midterms if he's still around and as a bonus fuck the GOP for a generation. Looks like the GOP is gonna have to cut Trump's throat to survive, I figure they will impeach him before the midterms. How they deal with the morons who support Trump is their problem and one they deserve.


Yep, you are a true liberal for sure. Still as delusional as when Hillary had the election all wrapped up even before we voted. Then once Trump was elected you switched gerars too, he will be impeached before his first term is over. How did those speculations work out for you? I will tell you. Just the same as your above koolaid driven speculation.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

I am gonna love seeing this CUNT go down with the trump ship...


----------



## greg nr (Apr 23, 2018)

yeah, not so much, but its nice to dream.....

https://www.salon.com/2018/04/23/pulitzer-winning-reporter-david-cay-johnston-the-evidence-suggests-trump-is-a-traitor/

*Pulitzer-winning reporter David Cay Johnston: “The evidence suggests Trump is a traitor”*
*Investigative reporter who has covered Trump for 30 years dares to imagine impeachment — and President Nancy Pelosi*

Lots of good discussion about boring shit, then...

As Malcolm Nance and others have warned, Russia's interference in the 2016 election and likely infiltration of Trump's inner circle could be one of the worst intelligence disasters in American history, a failure of Benedict Arnold or Rosenberg proportions. 

Let me be very clear and quotable about this. At an absolute minimum, Donald Trump has divided loyalties, and *the evidence we already have suggests that Donald Trump is a traitor. In fact, I would say that the evidence we already have, the public materials such as emails for example, strongly indicate that Donald Trump is a traitor. *However, I don't even think he understands what he's done.

​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Yep, you are a true liberal for sure. Still as delusional as when Hillary had the election all wrapped up even before we voted. Then once Trump was elected you switched gerars too, he will be impeached before his first term is over. How did those speculations work out for you? I will tell you. Just the same as your above koolaid driven speculation.


You appear to be describing the "liberal straw man" of your imagination, I never commented in the politics section until I created this thread. You are not a conservative, so I don't know why liberals concern you, you are a Trumper and have no ideology except that which drops out of Donald's mouth on any given day. If Donald turned commie tomorrow you'd be sporting a hammer and sickle, if he kissed Vlad's ass, you'd be ok with that too. Just as long as he gets them "brown folks" and makes the "liberals" mad, I'll let ya in on a little secret, Trump makes true conservatives angier than liberals.

Donald is gonna fuck over the GOP so badly the next elected republican president will be an african American of uncertain sexual orientation. The republicans is a whistle'n Dixie past the graveyard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Yep, you are a true liberal for sure. Still as delusional as when Hillary had the election all wrapped up even before we voted. Then once Trump was elected you switched gerars too, he will be impeached before his first term is over. How did those speculations work out for you? I will tell you. Just the same as your above koolaid driven speculation.


Your vagina smells bad


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Just the same as your above koolaid driven speculation.


BTW my speculations are driven by cannabis and I grow the very best. Cannabis is not a dangerous drug like the Kool Aid of racism/tribalism that the Trumpers slurp down daily, along with unhealthy meals of Donald's bullshit. Fox News provides an evening snack and hate radio takes care of those spare moments during the day when normal folks reflect and think.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2018)

Terps said:


> More desperate every day.......
> https://nypost.com/2018/04/21/democrats-are-getting-desperate-as-mueller-stalls/


I’m gonna jizz in your face


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I’m gonna jizz in your face



he needs it !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe Donald will legalise cannabis to piss off Jeff Sessions
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gupta to Jeff Sessions: Medical marijuana could save many addicted to opioids*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/24/health/medical-marijuana-opioid-epidemic-sanjay-gupta/index.html

_Watch Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta's CNN Special Report "Weed 4: Pot vs. Pills" on Sunday, April 29, at 8 p.m. ET._
(CNN)Dear Honorable Jeff Sessions,

I feel obligated to share the results of my five-year-long investigation into the medical benefits of the cannabis plant. Before I started this worldwide, in-depth investigation, I was not particularly impressed by the results of medical marijuana research, but a few years later, as I started to dedicate time with patients and scientists in various countries, I came to a different conclusion.

Not only can cannabis work for a variety of conditions such as epilepsy, multiple sclerosis and pain, sometimes, it is the only thing that works. I changed my mind, and I am certain you can, as well. It is time for safe and regulated medical marijuana to be made available nationally. I realize this is an unconventional way to reach you, but your office declined numerous requests for an interview, and as a journalist, a doctor and a citizen, I felt it imperative to make sure you had access to our findings.

Mr. Sessions, there is an added urgency, as we are in the middle of a deadly opioid epidemic that has been described as the worst self-inflicted epidemic in the history of our country. The drug overdose scourge claimed about 68,000 US lives in 2017, just over 45,000 of them from opioids alone. Every day, 115 Americans die from opioid overdoses. It has fueled a decline in an entire country's life expectancy and will be remembered as a sad and tragic chapter in our collective history.

These are desperate times, and while some may consider making medical marijuana widely available to be a desperate measure, the evidence has become increasingly clear of the important role cannabis can have.
We have seen real-world clues of medical marijuana's benefits. Researchers from the Rand Corp., supported by the National Institute on Drug Abuse, conducted "the most detailed examination of medical marijuana and opioid deaths to date" and found something few initially expected. The analysis showed an approximately 20% decline in opioid overdose deaths between 1999 and 2010 in states with legalized medical marijuana and functioning dispensaries.
It's not the first time this association between medical marijuana and opioid overdose has been found. Though it is too early to draw a cause-effect relationship, these data suggest that medicinal marijuana could save up to 10,000 lives every year.

*The science of weed*
Cannabis and its compounds show potential to save lives in three important ways.
Cannabis can help treat pain, reducing the initial need for opioids. Cannabis is also effective at easing opioid withdrawal symptoms, much like it does for cancer patients, ill from chemotherapy side effects. Finally, and perhaps most important, the compounds found in cannabis can heal the diseased addict's brain, helping them break the cycle of addiction.
Mr. Sessions, there is no other known substance that can accomplish all this. If we had to start from scratch and design a medicine to help lead us out of the opioid epidemic, it would likely look very much like cannabis.

*A better, and safer, way to treat pain*
The consensus is clear: Cannabis can effectively treat pain. The National Academies of Sciences, Engineering, and Medicine arrived at this conclusion last year after what it described as the "most comprehensive studies of recent research" on the health effects of cannabis.
Furthermore, opioids target the breathing centers in the brain, putting their users at real risk of dying from overdose. In stark contrast, with cannabis, there is virtually no risk of overdose or sudden death. Even more remarkable, cannabis treats pain in a way opioids cannot. Though both drugs target receptors that interfere with pain signals to the brain, cannabis does something more: It targets another receptor that decreases inflammation -- and does it fast.

I have seen this firsthand. All over the country, I have met patients who have weaned themselves off opioids using cannabis. Ten years ago, attorney Marc Schechter developed a sudden painful condition known as transverse myelitis, an inflammation of the spinal cord. After visiting doctors in several states, he was prescribed opioids and, according to our calculations, consumed approximately 40,000 pills over the next decade. Despite that, his pain scores remained an eight out of 10. He also suffered significant side effects from the pain medication, including nausea, lethargy and depression. Desperate and out of options, Schechter saw Dr. Mark Wallace, head of University of California, San Diego Health's Center for Pain Medicine, where he was recommended cannabis. Minutes after he took it for the first time, Schechter's pain was reduced to a score of two out of 10, with hardly any side effects. One dose of cannabis had provided relief that 40,000 pills over 10 years could not.

*Using marijuana to get off opioids*
For Schechter, as with so many others, the seemingly insurmountable barrier to ending his opioid use was the terrible withdrawal symptoms he suffered each time he tried. When a patient stops opioids, their pain is often magnified, accompanied by rapid heart rate, persistent nausea and vomiting, excessive sweating, anorexia and terrible anxiety.
Here again, cannabis is proven to offer relief. As many know, there is longstanding evidence that cannabis helps chemotherapy-induced symptoms in cancer patients, and those symptoms are very similar to opioid withdrawal. In fact, for some patients, cannabis is the only agent that subdues nausea while increasing appetite.

*Why we can't 'just say no' to opioids*
Finally, when someone is addicted to opioids, they are often described as having a brain disease. Yasmin Hurd, director of the Addiction Institute at Mount Sinai in New York City, showed me what this looks like in autopsy specimens of those who had overdosed on opioids. Within the prefrontal cortex of the brain, she found damage to the glutamatergic system, which makes it difficult for neural signals to be transmitted. This is an area of the brain responsible for judgment, decision-making, learning and memory.
Hurd told me that when an individual's brain is "fundamentally changed" and diseased in this manner, they lose the ability to regulate opioid consumption, unable to quit despite their best efforts -- unable to "just say no."
It is no surprise, then, that abstinence-only programs have pitiful results when it comes to opioid addiction. Even the current gold standard of medication-assisted treatment, which is far more effective, still relies on less-addictive opioids such as methadone and buprenorphine. That continued opioid use, Hurd worries, can cause ongoing disruption to the glutamatergic system, never allowing the brain to fully heal. It may help explain the tragic tales of those who succeed in stopping opioids for a short time, only to relapse again and again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2018)

This is precisely why Hurd started to look to other substances to help and settled on nonpsychoactive cannabidiol or CBD, one of the primary components in cannabis. Hurd and her team discovered that CBD actually helped "restructure and normalize" the brain at the "cellular level, at the molecular level." It was CBD that healed the glutamatergic system and improved the workings of the brain's frontal lobes.
This new science sheds lights on stories like the one I heard from Doug Campbell of Yarmouth, Maine. He told me he had been in and out of drug rehab 32 times over 25 years, with no success. But soon after starting cannabis, he no longer has "craving, desire and has not thought about (opioids) at all, period."
For the past 40 years, we have been told that cannabis turns the brain into a fried egg, and now there is scientific evidence that it can do just the opposite, as it did for Campbell. It can heal the brain when nothing else does.

I know it sounds too good to be true. I initially thought so, as well. Make no mistake, though: Marc Schechter and Doug Campbell are emblematic of thousands of patients who have successfully traded their pills for a plant.
These patients often live in the shadows, afraid to come forward to share their stories. They fear stigma. They fear prosecution. They fear that someone will take away what they believe is a lifesaving medication.

Mr. Sessions, Dr. Mark Wallace has invited you to spend a day seeing these patients in his San Diego clinic and witness their outcomes for yourself. Dr. Dustin Sulak could do the same for you in Portland, Maine, as could Dr. Sue Sisley in Phoenix. Staci Gruber in Boston could show you the brain scans of those who tried cannabis for the first time and were then able to quit opioids. Dr. Julie Holland in New York City could walk you through the latest research. All over the country, you will find the scientists who write the books and papers, advance the science and grow our collective knowledge. These are the women and men to whom you should listen. They are the ones, free of rhetoric and conjecture, full of facts and truth, who are our best chance at halting the deadly opioid epidemic.

Making medicinal marijuana available should come with certain obligations and mandates, just as with any other medicine. It should be regulated to ensure its safety, free of contamination and consistent in dosing. It should be kept out of the hands of children, pregnant women and those who are at risk for worse side effects. Any responsible person wants to make sure this is a medicine that helps people, not harms.

Recently, your fellow conservative John Boehner changed his mind after being "unalterably opposed" to marijuana in the past. If you do the same, Mr. Attorney General, thousands of lives could be improved and saved. There is no time to lose.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 24, 2018)

fuck mr. magoo, mr trump and the pieces of shit that voted for him...

but mostly fuck state republicans that are still keeping even medical cannabis illegal in some states.

have i mentioned what sorry people i think republicans are.

KARMA !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2018)

*Trump Is Flipping Out Over Rumors Cohen Is Flipping*





Donald Trump's weekend Twitter rampage including topics ranging from Mr. Magoo to Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Bear420 (Apr 24, 2018)

I just want to know how Trumpsters can think anyone who can't run their own Home and Marriage's together can Run a Country ?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2018)

Bear420 said:


> I just want to know how Trumpsters can think anyone who can't run their own Home and Marriage's together can Run a Country ?


But he's such a great businessman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2018)

This is an opinion by a conservative columnist and nobody can accuse her of being a "liberal".
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republicans lose even when they win*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/04/25/republicans-lose-even-when-they-win/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0049e26bfef2

*By Jennifer Rubin* April 25 at 10:30 AM

Republicans hung onto the solidly red 8th Congressional District in Arizona on Tuesday with a modest 5-point win by Republican Debbie Lesko over Democrat Hiral Tipirneni, a former emergency-room physician and political novice. Politico summed up the tepid win:

Lesko’s single-digit margin is the latest evidence that Republicans face a punishing midterm environment, even in Trump-friendly territory.

“Republicans shouldn’t be hitting the alarm, they should be slamming it,” said Mike Noble, a GOP pollster based in Arizona. He added: “This district isn’t supposed to be competitive, and so to see this margin, especially with the Republicans pouring in resources here — again, it’s a tough year.”

Cook Political Report congressional guru David Wasserman tweeted, “There are 147 GOP-held House seats less Republican [the Arizona 8th]. It’s time to start rethinking how many of those are truly safe in November.” He notes that in the past eight special elections, Democrats have overperformed by anywhere from 6 percent to 12 percent (15 percent in the Alabama Senate race). To win the House, Democrats need to overperform by only 4 percent compared with their 2016 results.

Moreover, if Democrats can do this well in a deep-red district after the GOP poured in more than $1 million, the Senate seat opened by retiring Sen. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.) looks altogether winnable. Likewise, other Senate seats with strong Democratic candidates — especially Tennessee, where Democrats got their ideal candidate in former governor Phil Bredesen, are surely within their reach.

Meanwhile, the Hill reports, “Democrats in New York flipped a New York Assembly seat on Tuesday, winning a seat that has been in GOP hands for nearly four decades. Democrat Steve Stern, a former Suffolk County legislator, beat out Janet Smitelli (R) for AD-10, a Long Island seat with 59 percent of the vote. … The district has been represented by a Republican since 1978.” The win is the 40th state legislative seat that Democrats have flipped since President Trump took office.

Once again, we can see that the path to success for Democrats runs through the suburbs. The Post reports:

The Republican party’s problems were on display in Arizona, as Tipirneni made inroads into reliably Republican areas. The Democrat appeared to carry 58 of the district’s 142 precincts; in 2016, Hillary Clinton had carried just 12. The cities of Peoria and Glendale swung toward Tipirneni, as did areas around the retiree-heavy Sun City.

Democrats credited those gains to suburban angst about Republicans, and to a campaign that focused heavily on issues like Medicare and Social Security. Republicans said that their win showed how the party could still run and win.

Republicans grossly misjudged the political landscape if they think the GOP tax cut can buy the loyalty of Republican moderates, white women, married women and college graduates who held their noses to vote for Trump in 2016. These voters are the ones likely to tell pollsters they are embarrassed to have Trump as president, consider him dishonest and unfit, fret about getting into a fighting or a trade war, and worry not that their taxes are too high but that college tuition is too costly. These are the voters who play by the rules, know they need experience for high-level jobs and follow social norms in their neighborhoods and in their workplaces. They do not insult work colleagues, compulsively lie or think they’re on the precipice of losing their place in American society. They are strivers, not grievance-mongers and conspiracy theorists looking for excuses for their plight. They regard Trump as boorish, irresponsible, loopy and even dangerous.

Combine the “Could we just have normalcy?” voters with impassioned millennials and gun-safety advocates, and you have the makings of a formidable Democratic coalition. Democrats don’t need to play the protectionist card with white working-class voters or hand out job guarantees. They don’t need to feel guilty that are somehow not respecting Trumpkin snowflakes when they call out climate-change denial and recoil at casual expressions of white resentment.

In other words, Democrats can ignore the hundreds of media stories written from diners in coal country wherein Trump voters moan about political correctness and complain that elites look down their noses at their anti-immigrant, anti-free-trade, anti-climate-change-science views with disdain. It’s just fine for Democrats to run as grown-ups who are conscientious about their obligations and are unafraid to say that Emperor Trump has no clothes.

Democratic candidates who present themselves as defenders of democratic values, decency and what Republicans used to call “well-ordered liberty” will rack up midterm wins, maybe even enough to win majorities in both houses of Congress. Voters are telling us that they are sick of the Trump show and even more sick of his enablers who insult their intelligence with crackpot defenses of Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is an opinion by a conservative columnist and nobody can accuse her of being a "liberal".
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Republicans lose even when they win*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/04/25/republicans-lose-even-when-they-win/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0049e26bfef2
> ...


Get ready for a deluge of Republican attack ads. They know they can't win on competence, accomplishments or an image of responsible governance. It's going to be dirty smear stories, fake news and appeals to racism and misogyny coming from that camp. About 40% of white people will stay loyal regardless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2018)

OP-ED CONTRIBUTOR

*Robert Mueller’s Last Resort*
By John N. Tye and Mark S. Zaid

Mr. Tye and Mr. Zaid started the nonprofit legal group Whistleblower Aid.

April 25, 2018
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/25/opinion/robert-mueller-legal-whistleblowing.html

It’s a nightmare scenario, but it’s not hard to imagine: President Trump, growing tired of the Russia investigation as it closes in on him, fires Robert S. Mueller III and moves to dismantle the Office of Special Counsel.

This would be a serious assault on the rule of law in the United States. The ability of the Department of Justice to enforce the laws would be in grave doubt. By now, Mr. Mueller has presumably amassed a great deal of evidence, some of which is highly classified, that may point toward serious crimes. Americans might reasonably wonder whether perpetrators, if they exist, would ever face justice.

We hope that such a constitutional crisis is unlikely. But if it does come to pass, there is a way that Mr. Mueller and his staff could prevent their important work from being permanently buried: They could become lawful whistle-blowers.

Many people think that exposing classified misconduct requires breaking the law. Not necessarily. If Mr. Mueller is fired, he and his team would not have to do anything illegal to disclose classified information and ensure that the American people learned the truth.

Here’s how it could work:

The moment he was dismissed, Mr. Mueller could lawfully take all the evidence he had collected — even the most highly classified materials — straight to Congress. If he personally lost access to the evidence, a remaining member of the Office of Special Counsel could do the same.

Such a move would require speedy execution, so his office should already have a contingency plan. It is illegal to send classified documents across the regular internet, and Congress does not have access to the secure email system used by the executive branch. Therefore, someone with proper security clearance would probably need to manually transport the evidence — hard copy pages or encrypted hard drives — from the Special Counsel’s secure compartmented information facility to Capitol Hill, less than a mile away.

Every detail of such transports is governed by regulations for handling classified information, including precisely which type of locking bags must be used. The president might order federal marshals to arrest the courier en route, alleging national security information was being mishandled, so this individual would have to know and follow the law.

But if the evidence safely reached Congress, the president probably could not contain it. The 37 members of Congress on the House and Senate Intelligence Committees, as well as their staffs, are authorized to receive the most sensitive of classified information. Committee members from both parties — not just the Republican majority — would get access.

If necessary, members of Congress could unilaterally release classified information on the floor of the House or the Senate. The Constitution’s speech and debate clause would protect them from criminal prosecution and civil lawsuits. If Mr. Trump attempted any legal action, courts would almost certainly dismiss it on separation-of-powers grounds. With bipartisan support, Congress could even pass a new statute specifically to declassify key documents, overriding a presidential veto if necessary.

If individual whistle-blowers know what to ask for, they can also litigate. To force the government to release specific classified documents, they can follow administrative declassification procedures and sue under the Freedom of Information Act. Any Justice Department official who destroyed documents during litigation would be violating multiple criminal statutes. In such a high-profile case, it’s hard to say how successful such litigation would be, but in other matters, journalists have quite often won such lawsuits against the government.

Mr. Mueller could also write an article describing what he learned, and submit it to the Department of Justice for prepublication review for classified material. If the department insists on redacting even one word, Mr. Mueller could sue to enforce his own First Amendment rights to communicate with the American people on matters of public concern. Courts have sometimes ruled favorably in less-prominent cases.

President Trump and the Justice Department could certainly try to make these whistle-blowers’ lives difficult. They could drag the cases out for lengthy periods of time or even seek to prosecute the whistle-blowers based on various legal theories. The president himself could even personally file civil defamation lawsuits against whistle-blowers. But to win he would have to prove that they were deliberately spreading falsehoods, which would be quite difficult.

These mechanisms are imperfect and would produce uncertain results. And they’re still risky. A whistle-blower giving a media interview could inadvertently disclose classified information and wind up in prison.

But these mechanisms are lawful. It’s hard to imagine Mr. Mueller’s staff members deliberately leaking classified information, which would expose them to criminal prosecution while undermining the rule of law they seek to uphold.

As you read these words, it is likely that a handful of civil servants are out there, sitting on evidence of official lawbreaking that none of us know about. They swore oaths to the Constitution and want to do the right thing. But they are terrified and alone. Could they lose their jobs? Could they go to prison? Could they be publicly vilified?

We don’t yet know their names. But if we enter a constitutional crisis, they could play a special role in defending the Republic. They are national heroes waiting to be born.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Obama left an index of documents so that it would be difficult for the Trump administration to hide or destroy evidence. Mueller's team has done the same thing and created an index of documents with descriptions that will make it difficult to destroy or hide evidence. I'm sure they are using other "tricks" too, these guys know what they are doing, Trump does not.

Maybe key members of the Mueller team carry thumb drives in their pockets that are updated daily. An encrypted multi gigabyte thumb drive could hold a lot of document copies and the vast majority is not classified and even if it was they have clearance.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 25, 2018)

The orange turd said he was the healthiest president ever elected, we all know he lies with every breath he takes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 25, 2018)

And this tells you how far the orange turds crime syndicate reaches in hiding their crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> The orange turd said he was the healthiest president ever elected, we all know he lies with every breath he takes.
> 
> View attachment 4127319


Fifty pounds over the reported weight looks about right and Trump's high BP readings give me hope! What did we expect with the likes of Trump? The only surprise is how many others he can suck into lying for him, that Jackson guy is screwed, his navy career is over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> And this tells you how far the orange turds crime syndicate reaches in hiding their crimes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127320


Who was asking for surveillance? It could be the FBI going after Trump people. A judge denied those orders and only someone in the FBI or DOJ can ask for them. Someone will want to know why and somebody had better have good answers, did Trump directly order it and they failed to get the warrant? I'm sure we will be hearing more about this soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

Some good news! FOX freaks.
*Judge rules New York City bar can refuse service to Trump supporter wearing MAGA hat*
http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/04/25/judge-rules-new-york-city-bar-can-refuse-service-to-trump-supporter-wearing-maga-hat.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> And this tells you how far the orange turds crime syndicate reaches in hiding their crimes.
> View attachment 4127320


*Annual FISA Report Shows Noticeable Uptick in Outright Denials of Applications*
http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/04/25/judge-rules-new-york-city-bar-can-refuse-service-to-trump-supporter-wearing-maga-hat.html

As is done annually, the Director of the Administrative Office of the U.S. Courts published on Wednesday a report on United States Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) activities in the last year.

This report shows that there has been a noticeable uptick in outright denials of Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) applications.

The letter signed by Director James C. Duff was sent to Rep. Bob Goodlatte (R-Va.), Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.), Sen. Richard Burr (R-N.C.), Rep. Devin Nunes (R-Calif.) and Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa), and it is now available for public viewing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> The orange turd said he was the healthiest president ever elected, we all know he lies with every breath he takes.
> 
> View attachment 4127319


i hope this all hits the news. fucking retards that voted for him need to be exposed every single chance we get.

we must remove the home schoolers from power !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

Here is one reason Jared Kushner hasn't been indicted yet, they want to make sure the treasonous little prick goes away for life with no possibility of a pardon. There's also the business of near war in Qatar and another effort to get a loan for 666 5th Ave.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

*Firing Mueller Won't End President Trump Investigation, Mueller Made Sure | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow shows how Robert Mueller has worked with other departments and agencies in the course of the Trump Russia investigation, ensuring that even if the special counsel is fired, the elements of the investigation live on.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mueller is putting down roots in other parts of the DOJ, I figure Rosenstein has got a team dreaming of new ways to involve other branches of the government including the IRS. The family won't be indicted until Donald leaves office, then they can be charged in NY state if he pardons them, even before the double jeopardy law changes there. The Feds will have lots of time to charge the family, no rush yet, but they can still use the threat to make em turn, but don't really need to. The feds want these assholes and aren't gonna let Donald or his family squirm out of the consequences of their actions. Donald is dreaming if he thinks he can kill this multi headed monster, if he tries and the GOP doesn't impeach him, then he will kill the GOP too. It's 6 months from an election and as soon as primary season is finished the GOP congress will grow far more nervous about Trump.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

TV gold this morning

Michael Avenetti on msnbc

And Cheeto Jesus on fox and friends, lol...

Trump just laid his dick across the chopping block.

Fucker is going down !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> TV gold this morning
> 
> Michael Avenetti on msnbc
> 
> ...


 stupid fucker


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> stupid fucker


Sounds like he's losing it, he's squirming bigly, the more the fucker rants the deeper the hole he digs. The ring is closing in and he's getting desperate, soon something will cause him to go off the deep end. I hope he watched morning joe when he was thumbing through the channels. Maybe Mueller should hire that Avenetti lawyer just to get under Donald's skin! He seems to be doing a crackup job with the Stormy Daniels case and is becoming a regular talking head. I hope he rides the fucker into the ground on his way to fame and fortune, maybe he will get his own show out of it, just the kind of guy Trump deserves. Everybody Trump has a NDA with will be knocking on Avenetti's door.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

*Judge Appoints ‘Special Master’ To Review Michael Cohen Materials | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*




A Federal Judge in New York's southern district appointed former judge Barbara Jones to act as "special master" and review documents seized by the FBI in a raid on Michael Cohen, President Trump's personal lawyer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

*Trump's 'Fox & Friends' rant was beyond unhinged*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/26/opinions/trump-fox-news-interview-dantonio-intl/index.html
By Michael D'Antonio
Updated 2:19 PM ET, Thu April 26, 2018

Michael D'Antonio is author of the book "Never Enough: Donald Trump and the Pursuit of Success" (St. Martin's Press). The opinions expressed in this commentary are his.

(CNN)It began with the hosts of "Fox & Friends" beaming at him through the camera, like parents besotted with a first child.

Then, obviously triggered by CNN's Town Hall with former FBI Director James Comey -- "I watched leaking, lying Comey last night. ... I hated to do it" -- President Donald Trump launched into a disjointed rant that revealed his mind to be a frightening and chaotic place.

There, he is practically perfect and just about everyone is out to get him. The hosts' smiles turned to sober looks of concern as a decompensating Trump lurched from one topic to the next. Highlights included:

• That Comey has "been leaking for years. ... He did an illegal act and he said it himself in order to get a special counsel against me. ... He is guilty of crimes."
• His longtime "fixer" Michael Cohen, who was recently raided by the FBI, is invoking his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination in connection with an adult film star's lawsuit "because he's got other things, he's got businesses. ... But I'm not involved." Besides, Cohen only did "a tiny, tiny little fraction" of the legal work Trump needed.
• Investigations into Russian meddling in the 2016 election are a "witch hunt" that have placed a "phony cloud" over him.
• He deserves an "A-plus" grade thus far in his presidency.
• "You look at the corruption at the top of the FBI. It's a disgrace."
• Trump's nominee to run the Department of Veterans Affairs withdrew because Sen. Jon Tester, who revealed serious questions about his performance as White House physician, was motivated by politics.
• Trump's Justice Department, which oversees the most important probe, is filled with people "who shouldn't be there," and thus the President is "disappointed" in the department's performance.
• Trump failed to acknowledge his wife's birthday with a present because "I'm very busy to be running out looking for presents, OK?"

In roughly 20 minutes Trump aired his thoughts and feelings at a manic rate that reminded me of the comedian Robin Williams at his peak. Hillary Clinton, CNN ("fake news") and Kanye West all got their mentions. The difference, of course, is that Williams was a brilliantly funny man. The President wasn't trying to be funny at all. He was instead making a case for himself as a great leader besieged on all sides by terrible enemies.

Trump's paranoia, a lifelong trait that he has admitted is part of his makeup, was so evident in his monologue that it constitutes a case study in delusion. At one point he noted, "I'm fighting a battle against a horrible group of deep-seated people." At another he announced, "Look at others CNN, they will have a council of seven people and of the seven people everyone is against me. Where do they even find these people?"

*As "Fox & Friends" co-host Brian Kilmeade then offered his own seemingly disconnected observation -- "I'm not your doctor"-- he expressed what many viewers, including me, must have felt: Trump was on the verge of some sort of meltdown.* He needed not an interviewer but an intervention. Indeed, no medical degree is required to recognize that the President had gone off the rails. Jumping from topic to topic, he offered raw emotions, non sequiturs and florid exaggerations. His VA nominee is deserving because he has a fine son at the US Naval Academy. The porn star he is alleged to have had sex with is "crazy Stormy Daniels."

A president's words matter, which is why every president in modern times has taken care to speak in a coherent and measured way so he could be understood. Some, such as George W. Bush, were chided for their occasional struggles with the English language. But their words never indicated they were unreliable or unhinged. Trump sounded as if he wrote down a bunch of phrases on little scraps of paper, tossed them into a hat and then took them out, one by one, to shout out on live TV.

Trump's performance was a disturbing reflection of both his undisciplined mind, and his unprincipled character. It was an abuse of his office, and of the American people who deserve much more than the sloppy, emotional, self-indulgent performer who seems to be pretending he's President.

Even the cheery hosts of "Fox & Friends" turned grim-faced as Trump ranted, and it was left to Kilmeade to put a stop to the babbling. "We could talk all day but looks like you have a million things to do," he said, as if to remind Trump that he is President of the United States. Trump took the hint and ended the performance, leaving the world to tremble at the madness.
_________________________________________________________

I'd be surprised if Donald didn't fire someone in the DOJ this weekend, if he can find someone to do it. Will Donald crack from the stress? He's fucking near blubbering now and a couple more of Mueller's bitch slaps should put him clear round the bend. Donald is getting heavier for the GOP to carry with each passing day, as soon as the primaries are over and the opportunity presents itself...

Even the sycophants at Fox and friends (fools) couldn't hide the fact they thought he was fucking nuts!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4127579


Too bad Bill is black or Trump would pardon him, he's Donald's kinda guy after all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

Trump needs tranquilizers, he'd better call his physician, the one he just got in shit and ended his naval career. I'm sure doc feel good could come up with something that would calm Donald down and ease his anxiety, maybe even help him to sleep at night. Maybe he could even give something to Donald that would make him feel good too, in the end he would be jacked up like Hitler on strange and wonderful concoctions provided by Herr Doktor. Ritalin might address some of the ADD issues, but that would just make him a better crook. They haven't figured out how to graft a conscience on to him, and if they did, he would just run from the room screaming while frantically looking for something to cut his own throat with ASAP.

Donald definitely needs some, "better living through chemistry" and should also ask his doctor if, "electroconvulsive shock therapy is right for him". I'd hate like Hell to see him take up drinking!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2018)

Why hasn't Scott Pruitt been fired yet? What is Trump waiting for? Could he be thinking of firing Sessions and sliding Pruitt into the AG job? Pruitt is corrupt and stupid enough to do Trump's bidding and screw with the investigation, firing Rosenstein and Mueller. The midterms would be a bloodbath if the GOP stood by with a slimeball like Pruitt as AG, dismantling the DOJ like the EPA.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

the whole house of cards is gonna fold soon. bet we don't make it to the midterms before indictments start flying...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

have to watch the video. they finally cut off the president and his insane fucking rant.

fucking morons !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terps (Apr 26, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/26/nbc-news-tom-brokaw-allegedly-made-several-unwanted-sexual-advances-toward-women-including-anchor.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2018)

Terps said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/26/nbc-news-tom-brokaw-allegedly-made-several-unwanted-sexual-advances-toward-women-including-anchor.html


when do you think tom brokaw will be impeached, retard?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2018)

Terps said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/26/nbc-news-tom-brokaw-allegedly-made-several-unwanted-sexual-advances-toward-women-including-anchor.html


LOL

Seriously?

Trump rambles, raves and indicts himself and your response is -- yeah but Tom Brockaw!!!!

LOL, I can't make this stuff up. You right wingers would be an exceptionally unbelievably bad reality TV show if you weren't for realzies.

Thanks for the laugh, no thanks for Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/26/nbc-news-tom-brokaw-allegedly-made-several-unwanted-sexual-advances-toward-women-including-anchor.html


What's your problem? You seem to think it's ok for Trump to "grab them by the pussy". This guy retired a decade ago and Trump is still around. 
Did Sean Hannity have Michael Cohen pay off a man? Does Sean swing both ways? 

Bill O'reilly did a lot worse, how much did the networks payout for Brokaw? How much did Fox payout for O'reilly?

At the very least yer off topic, at this point if you support Trump there is something wrong with you or your upbringing, you don't know right from wrong or for that matter, shit from beans.


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


Easy to trigger snowflake #1


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's your problem? You seem to think it's ok for Trump to "grab them by the pussy". This guy retired a decade ago and Trump is still around.
> Did Sean Hannity have Michael Cohen pay off a man? Does Sean swing both ways?
> 
> Bill O'reilly did a lot worse, how much did the networks payout for Brokaw? How much did Fox payout for O'reilly?
> ...


Easy to trigger snowflake #2


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Easy to trigger snowflake #2


How was lunch?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


there are 2 options.

1. poster is mentally retarded.

2. poster is a cult member


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's your problem? You seem to think it's ok for Trump to "grab them by the pussy". This guy retired a decade ago and Trump is still around.
> Did Sean Hannity have Michael Cohen pay off a man? Does Sean swing both ways?
> 
> Bill O'reilly did a lot worse, how much did the networks payout for Brokaw? How much did Fox payout for O'reilly?
> ...



now that mention it, sean does have that BI-sexual look about him....


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How was lunch?


All I see are shit sandwitches


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

this is what an unhinged, piece of shit, triggered cult leader sounds like. this clip will be reviewed over and over and over in legal classes for fucking years !!!!!!!

TV gold when a president hangs himself !!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

*TV Rant Damages President Donald Trump & Michael Cohen In Court | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence O’Donnell explains how President Trump’s 30 minute unfocused rant on FOX News Channel made it more likely that the President could be deposed in the Stormy Daniels case.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Easy to trigger snowflake #2


I thought you Trumpers liked folks who say it like it is and say what is on their minds. Donald Trump has a problem with reality and if you support him so do you. Remember your the one who eschews "political correctness", supporting a dangerous lunatic is not cool or wise. Just admit you made a mistake about Donald and move on, he fooled a lot of folks, you're just another one.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought you Trumpers liked folks who say it like it is and say what is on their minds. Donald Trump has a problem with reality and if you support him so do you. Remember your the one who eschews "political correctness", supporting a dangerous lunatic is not cool or wise. Just admit you made a mistake about Donald and move on, he fooled a lot of folks, you're just another one.



trump supporters are too stupidly proud to admit they were wrong. 

remember, donald could shoot someone on 5th ave. he's not fucking joking. these people are sick fuckers !!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> All I see are shit sandwitches


What goes around comes around. Spread shit around and you'll soon get it back. If you support Trump then state your case and we can have a discussion of the the "facts". Why do you think he is such a wonderful leader? Perhaps a good place to start would be with the traditional assessment of character.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2018)

You can't make this shit up,the orange turd believes he will be added to Mt Rushmore some day lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't make this shit up,the orange turd believes he will be added to Mt Rushmore some day lol.


we should put him up there with his head in a guillotine...

an example of what might happen if you mess with democracy...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2018)

This much stupidity is astounding.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Easy to trigger snowflake #1





Terps said:


> Easy to trigger snowflake #2


You really ought to expand your vocabulary.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> The Russian bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down. The Russian bridge is falling down,you dumb a** liberals!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/04/27/house-intelligence-committee-releases-russia-report.html


*Trump says probe ‘MUST END NOW’*

Well then that should settle it.

Oh wait:


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2018)

Pretty funny that on the same day as the HIC says "no collusion" it's announced that the lawyer at the tRUmp tower meeting has ties to Putin and his criminal supporters.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there are 2 options.
> 
> 1. poster is mentally retarded.
> 
> 2. poster is a cult member


Answer: all of the above


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Answer: all of the above


 Or Maybe some people are just not stupid enough to believe a lie like a dumb a** sheep for over a year


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

The Russians are coming the Russians are coming give me a f******* break


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Or Maybe some people are just not stupid enough to believe a lie like a dumb a** sheep for over a year


*Trump says probe ‘MUST END NOW’*
*
LOL*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> The Russian bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down. The Russian bridge is falling down,you dumb a** liberals!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/04/27/house-intelligence-committee-releases-russia-report.html


Old news

Not even news


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Or Maybe some people are just not stupid enough to believe a lie like a dumb a** sheep for over a year


Who do you think will be indicted next?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> The Russians are coming the Russians are coming give me a f******* break


Who do you think will plead guilty next?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> *Trump says probe ‘MUST END NOW’
> 
> LOL*


I figure Trump is winding up his courage to fire Jeff Sessions on the weekend and replace him with Scott Pruitt. Pruitt he hopes will oversee the dismantling of the DOJ and FBI right down to the field offices. Don't think it will work with the mass resignations and judiciary committee investigations, if the GOP stands by and does nothing, they will be finished as a political force in America.

Replacing Sessions is the only move left and its not a good one at all, Scott Pruitt is still around for a reason. I figure Donald is just about stressed around the bend and is gonna be operating on impulse power this weekend so stay tuned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> The Russians are coming the Russians are coming give me a f******* break


The russians were here and gone, but their friends are still lurking around, where I come from they call them folks tratiors. BTW who else has thousands of nukes pointed at you right now? Who else fucked with your election and helped to install an idiot and puppet of moscow as POTUS. Know yer enemies, but more importantly, know the difference between shit and shoe polish, but then again education never did a whole lot for the stupid.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/04/27/house-intelligence-committee-releases-russia-report.html


What a stammering fool- his speech is even more disjointed than Trump's


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What a stammering fool- his speech is even more disjointed than Trump's


When you're Trump good help is hard to find, that includes supporters. Donald draws fools to his banner and I've not seen a single post by any of his supporters that indicates anything to the contrary. These people are not to be numbered among the good and wise, but counted as fools.


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When you're Trump good help is hard to find, that includes supporters. Donald draws fools to his banner and I've not seen a single post by any of his supporters that indicates anything to the contrary. These people are not to be numbered among the good and wise.


Good to see you're a nice liberal sheep . From the dumb liberal she play a book: I have no argument so I'm gonna try and discredit and name call.. It would not be so sad if you were not so predictable


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

*How Will President Donald Trump's Interview Impact Michael Cohen? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




During a Thursday morning interview with 'Fox & Friends,' President Trump said Michael Cohen represented him in Stormy Daniels case. Also, Cohen is asserting his Fifth Amendment rights in the Daniels case. And the WSJ has a new report on Cohen's relationship with the president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> I have no argument so I'm gonna try and discredit and name call..


I can't say it any better. BTW it's the same tactic Donald uses, no logical argument, just lies and name calling.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Will President Donald Trump's Interview Impact Michael Cohen? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is trump on meth? Let’s ask an expert @MichiganMedGrower aka methiganklanman


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> From the dumb liberal she play a book:


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Trump is winding up his courage to fire Jeff Sessions on the weekend and replace him with Scott Pruitt. Pruitt he hopes will oversee the dismantling of the DOJ and FBI right down to the field offices. Don't think it will work with the mass resignations and judiciary committee investigations, if the GOP stands by and does nothing, they will be finished as a political force in America.
> 
> Replacing Sessions is the only move left and its not a good one at all, Scott Pruitt is still around for a reason. I figure Donald is just about stressed around the bend and is gonna be operating on impulse power this weekend so stay tuned.


there will be 30,000,000 people in the streets if this shit happens....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Obvisouly triggering you snowflake


i am triggered by trump cult members, stay out of my way in real life.

i have successfully eliminated all trump voters from my personal life. unfortunately business is another deal, but politics aren't discussed in that environment.


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for showing me you might be the Most intolerant person I have ever met. I mean you choose your friends based on their political beliefs are you really that brainwashed?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Good to see you're a nice liberal sheep . From the dumb liberal she play a book: I have no argument so I'm gonna try and discredit and name call.. It would not be so sad if you were not so predictable


you voted for the guy who feigned raptor hands to mock the disabled, and you are crying about name calling now?

RIP irony


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> Obvisouly triggering you snowflake


you get triggered by the existence of trangendered people


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> you might be the Most intolerant person I have ever met.


didn;t you vote for a guy who promised to ban an entire religion (1st amendment anyone?)


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> The 1st step to recovery is to acknowlege you have a problem.


who do you think will be indicted or plead guilty next?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> The 1st step to recovery is to acknowlege you have a problem.


my problems are all related to redneck cult45ers.

karma is gonna fuck you all so hard !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terps (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my problems are all related to redneck cult45ers.
> 
> karma is gonna fuck you all so hard !!!!!!!!!!!


 If things keep going this way in North Korea I think 2018 might show some results that are gonna make you pretty sad.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> I mean you choose your friends based on their political beliefs are you really that brainwashed?


A sense of shared ideology is a valid basis for befriending someone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Terps said:


> If things keep going this way in North Korea I think 2018 might show some results that are gonna make you pretty sad.


Both North and South Korea know they are dealing with a psycho in Trump who would murder a million people on the Korean peninsula just to distract from his domestic issues. They both have cause to keep Trump out of Korea, he's a dangerous mentally unstable loonie who's looking for a distraction, they know a mass murder when they see one.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A sense of shared ideology is a valid basis for befriending someone.


When you place yourself in a bubble like that it is not healthy mentally. Man shrapens man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> When you place yourself in a bubble like that it is not healthy mentally. Man shrapens man.


tell me how i should go about making friends with trumptards.

when they bring up how they want to deport my neighbors, should i just chuckle and laugh?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

trump is burning down the house of republicans and the house of evangelicals.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> tell me how i should go about making friends with trumptards.
> 
> when they bring up how they want to deport my neighbors, should i just chuckle and laugh?


If they are illegal then it makes pretty good sense to get them out from a country's prespective. But if your neighbors are legally allowed to be here then tell them so and if they still have an issue they are most likely racist and would not make good friends.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> If they are illegal then it makes pretty good sense to get them out from a country's prespective. But if your neighbors are legally allowed to be here then tell them so and if they still have an issue they are most likely racist and would not make good friends.


trump wants to kick out legal and illegal immigrants so you just called trump voters racist and said they would not make good friends

thanks

btw the economy would basically collapse if we kicked out illegal immigrants, not to mention it would be a humanitarian disaster


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> trump wants to kick out legal and illegal immigrants so you just called trump voters racist and said they would not make good friends
> 
> thanks
> 
> btw the economy would basically collapse if we kicked out illegal immigrants, not to mention it would be a humanitarian disaster


 No the economy would not collapse. Shows what you know on that subject. When there are less employees employers pay more. When people make more they spend more. How do you figure it would collapse?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> No the economy would not collapse. Shows what you know on that subject. When there are less employees employers pay more. When people make more they spend more. How do you figure it would collapse?


go ahead and kick out 12 million people who pay billions in taxes, do jobs that americans can not be forced to do, and spend even more billions of dollars in local economies and see what happens

again, not to mention it would be a humanitarian disaster

but i guess if you're a racist you are willing to overlook all that


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll take a hard pass at hanging with Trump supporters. 
I mean...I'm sure y'all have a bitchin time but, no thanks


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll take a hard pass at hanging with Trump supporters.
> I mean...I'm sure y'all have a bitchin time but, no thanks
> View attachment 4128266


whenever republicans have a convention, the city that hosts it sees a massive spike in demand for gay escorts


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

It took me seven years to get here. Fuck letting someone in that broke laws to get here. If you don't follow the rules i don't want you here. Why would anyone.???


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> It took me seven years to get here. Fuck letting someone in that broke laws to get here. If you don't follow the rules i don't want you here. Why would anyone.???


ok, then go out and round them all up and split up families while collapsing the economy because you're racist


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> whenever republicans have a convention, the city that hosts it sees a massive spike in demand for gay escorts


You attack people for being homophobic.. then say things like that. ??


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> whenever republicans have a convention, the city that hosts it sees a massive spike in demand for gay escorts


Which would be cool and all if they weren't such massive fucking hypocrites when it comes time to cast their votes


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, then go out and round them all up and split up families while collapsing the economy because you're racist


How am i racist? Keep crying wolf.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2018)

More four legged mammal references from the right.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Keep alienating everyone that is not as far left as you and see what that does for your party.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> More four legged mammal references from the right.


Have nothing constructive to add? Or you want to keep whining?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> When you place yourself in a bubble like that it is not healthy mentally. Man shrapens man.


My friends can spell and don't spout gibberish


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My friends can spell and don't spout gibberish


Ok that was over your head.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> You attack people for being homophobic.. then say things like that. ??


i never said there was anything wrong with republicons for loving to hire gay escorts


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Keep alienating everyone that is not as far left as you and see what that does for your party.


i'm just gonna keep standing for what's right no matter how lonely it gets.

deporting everyone who is here illegally would collapse the economy and be a humanitarian disaster


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 27, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Is trump on meth? Let’s ask an expert @MichiganMedGrower aka methiganklanman



Poor loser. No class.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i never said there was anything wrong with republicons for loving to hire gay escorts


No but you implied it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> No but you implied it.


no i didn;t


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> No but you implied it.


He stated a statistic- the inference was all yours.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just gonna keep standing for what's right no matter how lonely it gets.
> 
> deporting everyone who is here illegally would collapse the economy and be a humanitarian disaster


You are full of it. Country with no borders is not a country. You keep saying that but the truth is Americans will work any job if the pay is right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> When you place yourself in a bubble like that it is not healthy mentally. Man shrapens man.


Do you have many racist friends? How about neo nazis? Do you know any Islamic extremists, they have a POV too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> You are full of it. Country with no borders is not a country. You keep saying that but the truth is Americans will work any job if the pay is right.


we still have borders but sometimes people cross them or overstay a visa. no big deal really

they tried to bus in convicts to work the fields after they passed an anti-immigrant law in georgia and the crops rotted

there is also a "take our jobs" program, 99.9% of the very few people who apply end up quitting before one full season


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you have many racist friends? How about neo nazis? Do you know any Islamic extremists, they have a POV too?


I dont know any of them no. But im saying dont let that keep you from talking to them maybe you can sharpen them just a bit and make a change. You dont have to be friends with them. But dont give up on other people try to help someone that you see is being hurt by their own thoughts. You could save a life.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> we still have borders but sometimes people cross them or overstay a visa. no big deal really
> 
> they tried to bus in convicts to work the fields after they passed an anti-immigrant law in georgia and the crops rotted
> 
> there is also a "take our jobs" program, 99.9% of the very few people who apply end up quitting before one full season


Yeah i some how doubt that they were being paid... the convicts that is. 

And at what point does letting people over stay there visas and cross the border become a big deal?? When we have a population the size of china? Maybe then. Or when?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Let us take care of the homeless we have here first afterwards we can help someone else out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yeah i some how doubt that they were being paid... the convicts that is.
> 
> And at what point does letting people over stay there visas and cross the border become a big deal?? When we have a population the size of china? Maybe then. Or when?


the pay was actually $15 an hour

no one lasted

you strike me as the dumb type


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Let us take care of the homeless we have here first


ok. we can use the billions of dollars of taxes that illegal immigrants contribute


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> the pay was actually $15 an hour
> 
> no one lasted
> 
> you strike me as the dumb type


So you are saying they paid prisoners 15 a hour to do something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> So you are saying they paid prisoners 15 a hour to do something?


yes


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yes


Please link something showing that. Because they average pay for a prisoner is .93 a hour


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Please link something showing that. Because they average pay for a prisoner is .93 a hour


https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/05/17/the-law-of-unintended-consequences-georgias-immigration-law-backfires/#6148428b492a


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/05/17/the-law-of-unintended-consequences-georgias-immigration-law-backfires/#6148428b492a


The prisoners were not paid 15 a hour the immigrants were. And the crops rotted so they brought prisoners to work the fields they were not growing the crops. They were harvesting them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> The prisoners were not paid 15 a hour the immigrants were. And the crops rotted so they brought prisoners to work the fields they were not growing the crops. They were harvesting them.


$15 an hour was the pay and the crops still rotted?

you said americans would work *ANY* job if the pay was right

guess you are dumb and don;t know what youre talking about


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I dont know any of them no. But im saying dont let that keep you from talking to them maybe you can sharpen them just a bit and make a change. You dont have to be friends with them. But dont give up on other people try to help someone that you see is being hurt by their own thoughts. You could save a life.


Do you support Donald Trump? or is your beef just with immigration?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Have nothing constructive to add? Or you want to keep whining?


Project much?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> They did not pay the prisoners 15 a hour dumbass look into it a little more.


again, you said americans would do *ANY* work if the pay was right

so why did the crops rot despite $15 an hour being the pay?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> again, you said americans would do *ANY* work if the pay was right
> 
> so why did the crops rot despite $15 an hour being the pay?


Did you even read the article you posted??
It said. 

Workers are paid by volume, with skilled workers typically earning $15 to $20 an hour. Unskilled workers earn much less, which is why most locals don’t want the jobs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Did you even read the article you posted??
> It said.
> 
> Workers are paid by volume, with skilled workers typically earning $15 to $20 an hour. Unskilled workers earn much less, which is why most locals don’t want the jobs.


it's picking crops for $20 an hour. why won't americans do those jobs?

you said they'd do *ANY* job


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it's picking crops for $20 an hour. why won't americans do those jobs?
> 
> you said they'd do *ANY* job


You are illiterate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> You are illiterate.


no, i am literate. you said americans would do *ANY* job if the pay is right

so why won;t they pick crops for $20 an hour?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

You might think you are being cute. But anyone can see you don't know what you are talking about. But keep trying


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you support Donald Trump? or is your beef just with immigration?


I have to say i dont agree with everything he does. But i dont think i agree with everything anyone does. DO YOU?

I like alot of diferent things he has done. I really like that he shut russia the fuck up.
I really like that he is getting this immigration thing out in the open so we can finnaly fix it so it works for everyone fairly. 

I like that north korea is backing off of their rhetoric, the sooner we can open that border the sooner the world can help the crisis there.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)

And yet I find... yet I fight... this battle all alone.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I have to say i dont agree with everything he does. But i dont think i agree with everything anyone does. DO YOU?
> 
> I like alot of diferent things he has done. I really like that he shut russia the fuck up.
> I really like that he is getting this immigration thing out in the open so we can finnaly fix it so it works for everyone fairly.
> ...


So you want to close our border, but open north Korea's?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> So you want to close our border, but open north Korea's?


Are you stupid also?


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Are you stupid also?


No, but you're clearly cucked


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> No, but you're clearly cucked


You are the one comparing our border to theirs.

You can not inter that country without a escort following you. Showing you what you are allowed to see.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> You are the one comparing our border to theirs.
> 
> You can not inter that country without a escort following you. Showing you what you are allowed to see.


*Enter
I thought I'd give you a chance at a reasoned response, but what's the point.

Are you a virgin?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> It took me seven years to get here. Fuck letting someone in that broke laws to get here. If you don't follow the rules i don't want you here. Why would anyone.???


Mr. law and order 

Do you grow weed?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Mr. law and order
> 
> Do you grow weed?


Lol. I do. Do you know what mr king would say.
One has a moral right to disobey an unjust law.
Do you know why most marijuana laws are unjust? Would you like to compare that to border laws?


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Lol. I do. Do you know what mr king would say.
> One has a moral right to disobey an unjust law.
> Do you know why most marijuana laws are unjust? Would you like to compare that to border laws?


You're an illegal, illegal.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 27, 2018)

Typical left bs you try and distract from the issue. Point out typos. Name call. Try and label people, you are labeling yourself in the process.

In other parts of the world your "feelings" can get you killed. But there are so many pampered brats in this country that dont have an actually grasp on the real world. They think because it feels right you should do it. Wake up. How old are you guys teens early twenties, surely no older. Or else i wish you luck if this society ever comes down in your day you will need it if you follow your feelings and dont use the rest of your brain.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 27, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Typical left bs you try and distract from the issue. Point out typos. Name call. Try and label people, you are labeling yourself in the process.
> 
> In other parts of the world your "feelings" can get you killed. But there are so many pampered brats in this country that dont have an actually grasp on the real world. They think because it feels right you should do it. Wake up. How old are you guys teens early twenties, surely no older. Or else i wish you luck if this society ever comes down in your day you will need it if you follow your feelings and dont use the rest of your brain.


Tldr


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Did you even read the article you posted??
> It said.
> 
> Workers are paid by volume, with skilled workers typically earning $15 to $20 an hour. Unskilled workers earn much less, which is why most locals don’t want the jobs.


So, our education system failed to provide the skills necessary to place a peach in a basket?

I'm sorry it took you 7 years to get here only to find you now that we don't work on a seniority system get to the top of supporting Democracy, lets have a drink toxic tap water.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Poor loser. No class.


Low on meth? Run out of energy to type words about yourself


----------



## zeddd (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> You are the one comparing our border to theirs.
> 
> You can not inter that country without a escort following you. Showing you what you are allowed to see.


A friend of mine can’t get a US visa from the uk because he has no criminal record but he does have a Muslim name.


----------



## legalcanada (Apr 28, 2018)

2024 - i absolutely hate trump but it seems like the rich powerful business interests want him as president, plus israel wants him as president, so he will be. AIPAC is the strongest political lobby in america.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I have to say i dont agree with everything he does. But i dont think i agree with everything anyone does. DO YOU?
> 
> I like alot of diferent things he has done. I really like that he shut russia the fuck up.
> I really like that he is getting this immigration thing out in the open so we can finnaly fix it so it works for everyone fairly.
> ...


You sound amoral, you clearly do not know the difference between right and wrong, your morally ambiguous stance towards Trump and his inhumane policies say it all. Trump is clearly a traitor who is currently breaking the law by interfering with a counter intelligence operation. Trump is clearly unfit for office and abusing his office and you ignore it, because he is getting the "brown folks" who make you feel uncomfortable. So what if you waited in line to get to America, a DACA kid ended up here through no fault of their own and it's the only country they know.

North and south Korea recognise the danger in Trump looking for a distraction and are justifiably frightened, Trump would kill millions on the Korean peninsula in both North and South Korea. Even Kim knows Trump is a dangerous fool, why don't you, Trump is not on your side either, he's on his own side.

If you want to control illegal immigration then start giving mandatory minimum sentences to employers and leave poor folks who just want a better life alone. You were an immigrant yourself, or so you claim, yet you seem to lack empathy towards those who once shared your plight. I figure a lack of empathy has run like a thread through your life.

PS Don't hide behind "I was legal", that's just pathetic and misses the point completely. It ain't hard to see why you take a shine to Donald: greed, hate or fear, one of the above or all of the above.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> 2024 - i absolutely hate trump but it seems like the rich powerful business interests want him as president, plus israel wants him as president, so he will be. AIPAC is the strongest political lobby in america.


America has bigger problems than the Israeli lobby, America is for sale to the highest bidder and has been for awhile, Putin is the current owner. Like you, Donald thinks "the Jews" control the media and that's why America will have an embassy in Jerusalem, to get on "their" good side. Many lobbying groups like health insurance, wall street, big oil and big pharma, vie for influence in Washington, AIPAC are particularly effective. Israel lives in a global society too and the dream of an isolated little theocracy in the middle of the desert is as viable as an isolated America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I really like that he is getting this immigration thing out in the open


Here, have a look at your "enemy", those you fear. Trump is deploying troops to the border, be afraid, be very afraid.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Gabriela's quest for safety: Pregnant mom gets her boys through sickness, a trash train and 3,000 miles*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/27/us/mexico-migrant-caravan-diary/index.html


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

white evangelical republicans are a self-righteous, minority hating group of fucking losers and troublemakers. a lot of them couch locked fat fucks that can't make it in the competitive world. 

they disgust me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terps (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> white evangelical republicans are a self-righteous, minority hating group of fucking losers and troublemakers. a lot of them couch locked fat fucks that can't make it in the competitive world.
> 
> they disgust me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You keep shown us what it outstanding human being you are.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

Terps said:


> You keep shown us what it outstanding human being you are.


thank you. if by great you mean trying to rid the world of scum like you, i agree....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> white evangelical republicans are a self-righteous, minority hating group of fucking losers and troublemakers. a lot of them couch locked fat fucks that can't make it in the competitive world.
> 
> they disgust me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are the one acting in the way you accuse others of?? Do you not see it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I like alot of diferent things he has done. I really like that he shut russia the fuck up.


wut


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here, have a look at your "enemy", those you fear. Trump is deploying troops to the border, be afraid, be very afraid.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Gabriela's quest for safety: Pregnant mom gets her boys through sickness, a trash train and 3,000 miles*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/27/us/mexico-migrant-caravan-diary/index.html


Where do i say or suggest i fear them? Most of the time they do need help i get that. Why is it the american tax payer that is expected to do all the work. Why doesnt mexico take in more people or canada? Because they have much stricter immigration laws. Is one reason but you dont see anyone making a big deal of it. If you dont mind what state do you reside in? I work with many Mexican Americans and three mexicans that have become citizens as well. It is not only my opinion that they should have to go through the proper vetting. It just makes sense you dont let people into your country you dont know anything about, you interview them like you would when you hire someone. I actually work with more mexican americans then whites everyone gets along fine they joke and bbq together all the time well most of us. Some people fight but not one time has it ever been about race. Where is it that races are clashing because i dont see it in texas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Where do i say or suggest i fear them? Most of the time they do need help i get that. Why is it the american tax payer that is expected to do all the work. Why doesnt mexico take in more people or canada? Because they have much stricter immigration laws. Is one reason but you dont see anyone making a big deal of it. If you dont mind what state do you reside in? I work with many Mexican Americans and three mexicans that have become citizens as well. It is not only my opinion that they should have to go through the proper vetting. It just makes sense you dont let people into your country you dont know anything about, you interview them like you would when you hire someone. I actually work with more mexican americans then whites everyone gets along fine they joke and bbq together all the time well most of us. Some people fight but not one time has it ever been about race. Where is it that races are clashing because i dont see it in texas.


Sounds like they work "for" you. If you wanna control illegal immigration jail employers for mandatory minimum sentences, works every time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Where do i say or suggest i fear them?


Fears about immigration are just that, fears. Most people's concerns about immigration are based in fear, hate radio and fox news deal in it all the time and are always looking to whip it up. Hope and change got Obama elected, hate and fear put Trump in the WH, with a lot of help from the russians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Why is it the american tax payer that is expected to do all the work.


americans receive billions of dollars in taxes every year from immigrants who will never see a dime of it back.

you've got it backwards, cuck boy


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> americans receive billions of dollars in taxes every year from immigrants who will never see a dime of it back.
> 
> you've got it backwards, cuck boy


Whose fault is that.???


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Lol. I do. Do you know what mr king would say.
> One has a moral right to disobey an unjust law.
> Do you know why most marijuana laws are unjust? Would you like to compare that to border laws?


So you came here legally to grow a federally illegal plant but someone who overstayed their visa who is working to feed their kids and show them a better life is the one who's fucking up? 

Border laws are unjust. 
*"Give me your tired*, *your poor*, *Your* huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of *your *teeming shore."
It's how this nation started. Nowhere does it say. "Come here legally to do federally illegal shit" .Go home you filthy illegal


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> *So you came here legally to grow a federally illegal plant but someone who overstayed their visa who is working to feed their kids and show them a better life is the one who's fucking up? *
> 
> Border laws are unjust.
> *"Give me your tired*, *your poor*, *Your* huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of *your *teeming shore."
> It's how this nation started. Nowhere does it say. "Come here legally to do federally illegal shit" .Go home you filthy illegal


The blatant hypocrisy is astounding.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> So you came here legally to grow a federally illegal plant but someone who overstayed their visa who is working to feed their kids and show them a better life is the one who's fucking up?
> 
> Border laws are unjust.
> *"Give me your tired*, *your poor*, *Your* huddled masses yearning to breathe free, The wretched refuse of *your *teeming shore."
> It's how this nation started. Nowhere does it say. "Come here legally to do federally illegal shit" .Go home you filthy illegal


Yeah ok i go home every year, But then i come back on an airplane with a passport showing i am an american citizen. You know why i can do that. Because i used my brain followed the proper channels and did not believe i was owed anything by anyone. 
No one likes beggars.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 28, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yeah ok i go home every year, But then i come back on an airplane with a passport showing i am an american citizen. You know why i can do that. Because i used my brain followed the proper channels and did not believe i was owed anything by anyone.
> No one likes beggars.


You came here to commit crimes, illegal.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

trump threatened a senator tonight. that prick is gonna pay. and his supporters are dangerously stupid. they were chanting 'NOBEL' because 2 koreans shook hands. fucking morons !!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump threatened a senator tonight. that prick is gonna pay. and his supporters are dangerously stupid. they were chanting 'NOBEL' because 2 koreans shook hands. fucking morons !!!!!!


Trump did scare Kim to the negotiating table. His calling him Rocket Man showed North Korea that Trump was nobody to be trifled with.

He deserves credit for that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 28, 2018)

Maybe Elton John should get the Nobel prize


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yeah ok i go home every year, But then i come back on an airplane with a passport showing i am an american citizen. You know why i can do that. Because i used my brain followed the proper channels and did not believe i was owed anything by anyone.
> No one likes beggars.


Me, Me, Me, I got mine, fuck you. I had ya figured for greed and fear driven, looks like I was right. No empathy, it's something you share with Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump did scare Kim to the negotiating table. His calling him Rocket Man showed North Korea that Trump was nobody to be trifled with.
> 
> He deserves credit for that.


He deserves no credit. Both North and South Korea along with China and Japan want to keep Trump out of the situation, all recognise the greater danger. When they pass out Nobels peace prizes for those looking to start wars and mass murder millions to act as a distraction, the prize won't be worth much.

Trump is a danger and everybody with a brain is worried, if they don't have a war now he would start one if he was anywhere near there. He still needs a distraction and everybody knows he would kill tens of millions on the Korean peninsula to get one, not the kind of thing they pass out Nobel prizes for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> No one likes beggars.


Except the compassionate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump threatened a senator tonight. that prick is gonna pay. and his supporters are dangerously stupid. they were chanting 'NOBEL' because 2 koreans shook hands. fucking morons !!!!!!


Threatened to help him get reelected, all the democratic senators up for reelection this year love Donald, the 8 GOP senators, not so much and the republican house members...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Maybe Elton John should get the Nobel prize


Maybe at his next concert he could send people into the crowd to start chanting "Nobel", maybe all the entertainers should do it, make a thing out of it! Perhaps they could even do it at ball games etc. A great protest chant this summer!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

A year from now the situation in the United States will be far different than it is today, the democrats will hold a very large majority in the house and will probably have a small majority in the senate too. The republican party will be but a husk of it's former self, filled with resentful losers and lunatics. Donald Trump will be impeached and in prison, awaiting other trials and charges along with Don jr and Jared and maybe even Ivanka. President Pence won't pardon anybody and will be lucky to serve out his term without being impeached, the democrats will have him by the balls. What's left of the republicans will have plenty to answer for in the media every day and the congressional commissions and inquires will go on for years and should. Some GOP senators might go independant, like Bernie Sanders and Angus King. By the time Mueller is done with Trump and his buddies there won't be many of them walking the streets. When 2020 rolls around the GOP will be finished, the candidates their primaries will vomit up will take your breath away, the republican base has become very base indeed, all the good folks have left.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 29, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump did scare Kim to the negotiating table. His calling him Rocket Man showed North Korea that Trump was nobody to be trifled with.
> 
> He deserves credit for that.


you must believe little rocket man is giving up his nukes. that's gullible...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A year from now the situation in the United States will be far different than it is today, the democrats will hold a very large majority in the house and will probably have a small majority in the senate too. The republican party will be but a husk of it's former self, filled with resentful losers and lunatics. Donald Trump will be impeached and in prison, awaiting other trials and charges along with Don jr and Jared and maybe even Ivanka. President Pence won't pardon anybody and will be lucky to serve out his term without being impeached, the democrats will have him by the balls. What's left of the republicans will have plenty to answer for in the media every day and the congressional commissions and inquires will go on for years and should. Some GOP senators might go independant, like Bernie Sanders and Angus King. By the time Mueller is done with Trump and his buddies there won't be many of them walking the streets. When 2020 rolls around the GOP will be finished, the candidates their primaries will vomit up will take your breath away, the republican base has become very base indeed, all the good folks have left.


i don't think you understand. just because the republican name is shit, doesn't mean the people are going away. we still have to deal with the large number of mentally retarded citizens we have...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i don't think you understand. just because the republican name is shit, doesn't mean the people are going away. we still have to deal with the large number of mentally retarded citizens we have...


You'll always have them, so do we here in Canada, normally they make up around 30+% of any population, but the fear level and other circumstances can increase that number. Political tribalism conflated with racism led to the current situation, but I think Trump is something special indeed! Before Donald came along the republicans would have retained their majority in the house and would increase it in the senate during the coming midterms. Now they are about to lose it all and the damage they have done to their brand will keep them out of power for a generation and perhaps lead to the breakup of the right and a new conservative party arising. Demographic and generational changes will spell their demise in a decade and the base is now filled with hard core losers who will throw up unelectable extremist candidates.

America has had a belly full of drama since the election of the queen, the midterms will demonstrate how pissed the majority of the country is. This will be a referendum on Donald, period, if your name has an R beside it on the ballot you're gonna hurt bigly, even if yer running for county dog catcher.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 29, 2018)

its the fake christian, white evangelical republicans who allowed this. no other person in my life could say or do the things trump did and said. evangelicals accepted it, where they have not in the past.

they sold out to the devil and deserve extreme criticism for their hypocrisy... church membership was already on the decline. trump just put more nails in the coffin. stupid motherfuckers cut their own throat..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> its the fake christian, white evangelical republicans who allowed this. no other person in my life could say or do the things trump did and said. evangelicals accepted it, where they have not in the past.
> 
> they sold out to the devil and deserve extreme criticism for their hypocrisy... church membership was already on the decline. trump just put more nails in the coffin. stupid motherfuckers cut their own throat..


If you read the new testament one of Jesus's favorite words was "hypocrite" and he had a special contempt for them. Jesus grew up in "Hellenistic" Judea and probably spoke some Greek along with Aramaic (most evangelicals think he spoke English), so he most likely used the actual word. Being a hypocrite was not a good thing in the estimation of Jesus and only an idiot could think of passing through the pearly gates with a heart full of lies and hate. I'd be kinda like the camel passing through the eye of a needle thing. They don't put luggage racks on hearses cause ya don't need that stuff in Hell, it would just get burnt up anyway.

Imagine if there were really a Hell, Donald would have a RESERVATION and a table by the fire!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 29, 2018)

My new favorite quote, 
*"Kremlingate Is Really Just Watergate for Morons—With Russians"*


----------



## SageFromZen (Apr 29, 2018)

Topics of this caliber are usually best discussed over a 5th of Jack Daniels. That way nobody remembers anything the next day.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you must believe little rocket man is giving up his nukes. that's gullible...


Yes, anybody who thinks Trump is why North Korea is closing the nuclear test facility or that they are going to give up their nukes is gullible.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> its the fake christian, white evangelical republicans who allowed this. no other person in my life could say or do the things trump did and said. evangelicals accepted it, where they have not in the past.
> 
> they sold out to the devil and deserve extreme criticism for their hypocrisy... church membership was already on the decline. trump just put more nails in the coffin. stupid motherfuckers cut their own throat..


If what you say is true then why virtually no black protestant voters for Trump?

Racist, misogynist white men and women are why Trump. There are plenty in the religious community, white, black, asian, latino who are repelled by Trump. There are polling numbers that show, yes, white evangelists mainly voted for him but it wasn't religion that brought them to Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He deserves no credit. Both North and South Korea along with China and Japan want to keep Trump out of the situation, all recognise the greater danger. When they pass out Nobels peace prizes for those looking to start wars and mass murder millions to act as a distraction, the prize won't be worth much.
> 
> Trump is a danger and everybody with a brain is worried, if they don't have a war now he would start one if he was anywhere near there. He still needs a distraction and everybody knows he would kill tens of millions on the Korean peninsula to get one, not the kind of thing they pass out Nobel prizes for.


I was being sarcastic when I said:


Fogdog said:


> Trump did scare Kim to the negotiating table. His calling him Rocket Man showed North Korea that Trump was nobody to be trifled with.
> 
> He deserves credit for that.


It was a failed attempt but it was an attempt at humor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> its the fake christian, white evangelical republicans who allowed this. no other person in my life could say or do the things trump did and said. evangelicals accepted it, where they have not in the past.
> 
> they sold out to the devil and deserve extreme criticism for their hypocrisy... church membership was already on the decline. trump just put more nails in the coffin. stupid motherfuckers cut their own throat..


*Is the Trump presidency a religious cult? *




Are fundamentalist Christians a dangerous religious cult? Possibly. The controversial author and religious scholar Reza Aslan posits that President Donald Trump has much of his evangelical fan-base believing that he's somehow been anointed by God to become President. Nevermind the Russian election scandal, his affairs with porn stars and unwarranted sexual acts towards women, or his inability to remember even a single Bible verse when asked. Evangelical Christians are abandoning their core moral beliefs to follow, as Reza suggests, someone who exhibits every trademark of a cult leader.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Is the Trump presidency a religious cult? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If evangelist and more broadly charismatic churches are why Trump, then why didn't black protestants vote for him? There are plenty of devout socially conservative black churches out there. Trump's racist rhetoric repelled them as much as his racist, misogynist rhetoric attracted white evangelist and southern protestant church goers to vote for him.

Trump was elected by racist and misogynist white people who are gradually losing their entitled position in society. There are plenty of Christians who are appalled by Trump. I'm Atheist but recognize that religion is a tool for organizing people and society. Religion can be put to good or bad use. 

Certainly, the teachings of Jesus and the Old Testament don't condone Trump's and the evangelist white racist church's actions.

What's going on right now is due to dynamics in demographics where a large contingent of white racist voters are slowly losing control. Demographic modeling indicates we are in for about 10 years of swings back and forth in our government until a more diverse socially minded population takes control from white, mostly baby boomers and gen x voters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> If evangelist and more broadly charismatic churches are why Trump, then why didn't black protestants vote for him? There are plenty of devout socially conservative black churches out there. Trump's racist rhetoric repelled them as much as his racist, misogynist rhetoric attracted white evangelist and southern protestant church goers to vote for him.
> 
> Trump was elected by racist and misogynist white people who are gradually losing their entitled position in society. There are plenty of Christians who are appalled by Trump. I'm Atheist but recognize that religion is a tool for organizing people and society. Religion can be put to good or bad use.
> 
> ...


This is also a factor and probably the biggest one.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Democrats need to stop believing this myth about Trump's base*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/28/opinions/trump-base-economy-myth-opinion-zelizer/index.html

(CNN)The big myth about the 2016 presidential election was that economic suffering drove most of Donald Trump's "base" directly into his hands in states such as Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, and Michigan. The story goes that while Democrats were tied in knots about identity politics, Trump's attacks on China, free trade and open-ended immigration appealed to struggling workers who believed he could bring back their jobs.

The problem with the narrative is that we keep learning it is not true.

Some Democrats have responded to the widely circulated misconception about why Clinton lost by insisting that the party needs to move away from identity politics -- issues revolving around gender equality and racial justice -- and focus in on economic issues. Instead, Democrats should be basing their 2020 election strategy on what is actually true.


A just-published study in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences by the political scientist Diana Mutz found that white, Christian, male voters were attracted to Trump out of fear that their social status keeps dwindling. It was, in fact, Trump who was focused on identity politics, not simply the Democrats.

*more...*


----------



## Terps (Apr 30, 2018)

Nothing like identity politics from the left


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> If evangelist and more broadly charismatic churches are why Trump, then why didn't black protestants vote for him? There are plenty of devout socially conservative black churches out there. Trump's racist rhetoric repelled them as much as his racist, misogynist rhetoric attracted white evangelist and southern protestant church goers to vote for him.
> 
> Trump was elected by racist and misogynist white people who are gradually losing their entitled position in society. There are plenty of Christians who are appalled by Trump. I'm Atheist but recognize that religion is a tool for organizing people and society. Religion can be put to good or bad use.
> 
> ...


Why do blacks get treated badly by their own race when they talk properly?. In this country that is.

After you answer that you will understand why blacks did not vote for him in mass even if they like what he says. 

Look at what is happening with kanye.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Terps said:


> Nothing like identity politics from the left


Or from the extreme right, who is into identity politics with groups like neo nazis and the alt right, Trump is all about dog whistles and identity politics. Not too many non whites at the Trump rallies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Why do blacks get treated badly by their own race when they talk properly?. In this country that is.
> 
> After you answer that you will understand why blacks did not vote for him in mass even if they like what he says.
> 
> Look at what is happening with kanye.


Racist bullshit and off topic, more identity politics.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Racist bullshit and off topic, more identity politics.


It is the truth. And it is in my opinion one ofthe things keeping the black race down in America.
That and to much assistance creates a dependence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> It is the truth. And it is in my opinion one ofthe things keeping the black race down in America.
> That and to much assistance creates a dependence.


I know some people who think filipinos are subhuman, I don't agree with that either. I have friends who are filipino, used to work with a few and some were real assholes, most were fine folks, just like everybody else. Judging individuals by their appearance is always a mistake, judging whole groups of humans by such criteria is tragic. There are plenty of black folks that are both better and smarter than you.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know some people who think filipinos are subhuman, I don't agree with that either. I have friends who are filipino, used to work with a few and some were real assholes, most were fine folks, just like everybody else. Judging individuals by their appearance is always a mistake, judging whole groups of humans by such criteria is tragic. There are plenty of black folks that are both better and smarter than you.


Side stepping the issue won't help anyone.
I'm not saying everyone is like that.

Plenty have woken and see it as a issue, but until it gets more attention it wont change at a large enough scale to make a difference.

I know decent blacks as well that don't talk like idiots. I know one fine gentleman in particular that was raised by his grandmother he is an example for other blacks around him. If only they realized it.

We are all prejudice it is human nature it helps you identify situations quickly. But that does not mean wre are all racists.


----------



## Serious Weeds (Apr 30, 2018)

You want to see real racism go to south America. In the states the only real racism I see is on TV or the internet but I have not been through the whole country just speaking from experience.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> It is the truth. And it is in my opinion one ofthe things keeping the black race down in America.
> That and to much assistance creates a dependence.


What a shitty stupid post


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Side stepping the issue won't help anyone.
> I'm not saying everyone is like that.
> 
> Plenty have woken and see it as a issue, but until it gets more attention it wont change at a large enough scale to make a difference.
> ...


Black people in America have a distinctive culture and way of speaking, they were ghettoized for most of American history. Many people in the UK speak with a "lower class" accent and southern whites are often characterised as stupid for the way they speak. You have no real point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> You want to see real racism go to south America. In the states the only real racism I see is on TV or the internet but I have not been through the whole country just speaking from experience.


Racism and fear induced xenophobia are worldwide issues, good people speak and act against it. The only logical end to racism are the gates of a place like Auschwitz, America can't afford this kind of bullshit, nobody can.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is also a factor and probably the biggest one.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Democrats need to stop believing this myth about Trump's base*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/28/opinions/trump-base-economy-myth-opinion-zelizer/index.html
> ...


I boiled it down to its simplest by calling them for what they are, racist and misogynist white people. The article you posted was written to be read by a wider audience and so it called the Trump voter motivated by _* "the cultural anxieties of white male voters"*_, I call them racist and misogynist, the article calls them "culturally anxious whites". The article was, I think, being kind to them in order get more people to read it.

In that article the author says that some who look at the data behind attitudes of the Trump voter suggest that the Democratic Party will only go so far in attracting the Trump voter if it focuses only on economic issues. That in order to attract the Trump voter, it would have to turn its back on the Democratic Party's base which includes minority and women who are motivated by their own issues of equal rights to men in this society. @Padawanbater2 and @ttystikk have said the same. This is in fact what Bernie Sanders is doing through his speech and actions against the base of the Democratic Party. I think its a losing strategy for Bernie and that he might do better if he ran as a Republican.

The article goes on to say that we've been here before with the Democratic Party when it shifted focus from states rights towards civil rights.

_They might remember Hubert Humphrey, who told "States' Rights" Democrats at the 1948 party convention: "To those who say that this civil-rights program is an infringement on states' rights, I say this: The time has arrived in America for the Democratic Party to get out of the shadow of states' rights and to walk forthrightly into the bright sunshine of human rights."

In the short-term, Humphrey took a lot of heat for making that speech, which cost Democrats Southern votes. But in the long-run, he was on the right side of history.
_
We've been here before. Democrats did lose control of congress and the presidency in the '50's. Focusing on civil rights alienates "culturally anxious whites". "Culturally anxious whites" are why we lost control of government in 2016. But the tides of time are against them, not the Democratic party's base. That they are inept at governing is also why they will lose this fall. They won't be gone though. The next decade will be full of their rhetoric and they won't go away any time soon. I predict those anxious whites will become even more radicalized and in the next decade, threaten our Democracy in order to prevent social progress. The already are.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

Terps said:


> Nothing like identity politics from the left


Trump appealed to identity politics from the right. 

Democracy is all about identity politics.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump appealed to identity politics from the right.
> 
> Democracy is all about identity politics.


So true.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I boiled it down to its simplest by calling them for what they are, racist and misogynist white people. The article you posted was written to be read by a wider audience and so it called the Trump voter motivated by _* "the cultural anxieties of white male voters"*_, I call them racist and misogynist, the article calls them "culturally anxious whites". The article was, I think, being kind to them in order get more people to read it.
> 
> In that article the author says that some who look at the data behind attitudes of the Trump voter suggest that the Democratic Party will only go so far in attracting the Trump voter if it focuses only on economic issues. That in order to attract the Trump voter, it would have to turn its back on the Democratic Party's base which includes minority and women who are motivated by their own issues of equal rights to men in this society. @Padawanbater2 and @ttystikk have said the same. This is in fact what Bernie Sanders is doing through his speech and actions against the base of the Democratic Party. I think its a losing strategy for Bernie and that he might do better if he ran as a Republican.
> 
> ...


The only issue I have with this is it totally overlooks the fact, while whites are in fact "anxious", they are no longer a majority and that this was not any kind of fair election. And even within the white voting block, they aren't all republicans. And even within the republican voting block, they aren't all trumptards.

Something else happened to tilt the tables. This wasn't a case of we lost a few key states by a few thousand votes and they won.

This was a case of voter fraud, voter disenfranchisement, and vote tampering. And yes, there is enough evidence right now to prove the russians actually changed vote totals in some states.

We no more lost that election than you lost $100k because someone got access to your bank funds and took everything you had in a way you can't get the bank to give it back. You don't say you lost your wallet when someone sticks a gun in your face and takes it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Next month Trump's base will be out to cut Kelly's throat too, what a pathetic bunch.
*Kelly thinks he's saving U.S. from disaster, calls Trump 'idiot,' say White House staffers*
*Some current and former officials said they expect Kelly to leave by July, and that Trump and Kelly seem to have tired of each other.*
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/kelly-thinks-he-s-saving-u-s-disaster-calls-trump-n868961

WASHINGTON — White House chief of staff John Kelly has eroded morale in the West Wing in recent months with comments to aides that include insulting the president's intelligence and casting himself as the savior of the country, according to eight current and former White House officials.

The officials said Kelly portrays himself to Trump administration aides as the lone bulwark against catastrophe, curbing the erratic urges of a president who has a questionable grasp on policy issues and the functions of government. He has referred to Trump as "an idiot" multiple times to underscore his point, according to four officials who say they've witnessed the comments.

Three White House spokespeople said they don't believe it's accurate that Kelly called the president an "idiot," adding that none of them has ever heard him do that or otherwise use that word.

Officials said Kelly's public image as a retired four-star general instilling discipline on a chaotic White House and an impulsive president belies what they describe as the undisciplined and indiscreet approach he's employed as chief of staff. The private manner aides describe may shed new light on why Kelly now finds himself — just nine months into the job — grappling with diminished influence and a drumbeat of questions about how long he'll remain at the White House.
*More...*


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Next month Trump's base will be out to cut Kelly's throat too, what a pathetic bunch.
> *Kelly thinks he's saving U.S. from disaster, calls Trump 'idiot,' say White House staffers*
> *Some current and former officials said they expect Kelly to leave by July, and that Trump and Kelly seem to have tired of each other.*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/white-house/kelly-thinks-he-s-saving-u-s-disaster-calls-trump-n868961
> ...


Next month? If they weren't so busy discrediting cohen, you would hear more about what they are saying now. You don't think these stories just appear out of nowhere, do you? Someone named jared is sticking a knife in kelly's back and the rabid right wing media is twisting it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The only issue I have with this is it totally overlooks the fact, while whites are in fact "anxious", they are no longer a majority and that this was not any kind of fair election. And even within the white voting block, they aren't all republicans. And even within the republican voting block, they aren't all trumptards.
> 
> Something else happened to tilt the tables. This wasn't a case of we lost a few key states by a few thousand votes and they won.
> 
> ...


Only When Trump is impeached and the democrats gain control of the house at least, will these concerns be addressed. A congressional commission is only months away that that will go on for years (it should) and will look into such issues in great depth. There is far too much concern and it is too important an issue for it to be otherwise, I don't think the GOP and NRA will come out looking very good. America needs effective election finance laws and a re examination of the citizens united decision ASAP, this bullshit will make it happen quicker.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The only issue I have with this is it totally overlooks the fact, while whites are in fact "anxious", they are no longer a majority and that this was not any kind of fair election. And even within the white voting block, they aren't all republicans. And even within the republican voting block, they aren't all trumptards.
> 
> Something else happened to tilt the tables. This wasn't a case of we lost a few key states by a few thousand votes and they won.
> 
> ...


I'm just talking about why Trump voters chose him. Call it what you will. The PC term is "white male cultural anxiety". The people who voted for Trump did so because they were attracted to his racist and misogynistic rhetoric. Trump attracted "white male culturally anxious" voters like no other candidate has in decades. Not Romney, not Bush 1 or 2 drew the votes of white racists and misogynists like Trump did.

As you say, there are two sides to the tale of why Trump won. A lot of the shenanigans by Russia, Wikileaks, Comey and Trump's campaign suppressed the liberal vote for Clinton, not enhanced turnout for Trump. The certainly were a factor in to the result of Clinton losing the election through the EC. 

The story immediately after the election was by pundits who said Trump won due to economic anxiety. Since then better studies have come out saying that Trump's voters are driven by "white male cultural anxiety" which, put in non-PC words translates to sexist racists. They won't be won over by economic policies or healthcare or education policies. I don't think Democrats should even try to win them over. They are a significant voting bloc but I'd rather the Democratic party focus on energizing the people who side with them and work to overcome the voter suppression tactics that helped turn this election for Republicans and not Democrats.

How about we do something to reverse their gerrymandering? That would be a start but it requires more Democrats in state houses.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just talking about why Trump voters chose him. Call it what you will. The PC term is "white male cultural anxiety". The people who voted for Trump did so because they were attracted to his racist and misogynistic rhetoric. Trump attracted "white male culturally anxious" voters like no other candidate has in decades. Not Romney, not Bush 1 or 2 drew the votes of white racists and misogynists like Trump did.
> 
> As you say, there are two sides to the tale of why Trump won. A lot of the shenanigans by Russia, Wikileaks, Comey and Trump's campaign suppressed the liberal vote for Clinton, not enhanced turnout for Trump. The certainly were a factor in to the result of Clinton losing the election through the EC.
> 
> ...


trump also got 81% of white evangelical votes. higher than any other republican this century. so there is a little more blame to go around.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> How about we do something to reverse their gerrymandering? That would be a start but it requires more Democrats in state houses.


And this is where citizens united screwed us. It allowed the koch brothers to pour billions of dollars into low level state races. Everything from school boards to zoning. They built a feeder network of sneaky candidates who moved aggressively on largely sleepy low level offices, and then overwhelmed the state seats with well financed candidates. 

All of it was astroturf. A lot of corruption was involved and more has resulted. It will be very hard to sand blast those walls clean. The stains are deep.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump also got 81% of white evangelical votes. higher than any other republican this century. so there is a little more blame to go around.


could you explain why the religious aspect is important?


----------



## greg nr (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump also got 81% of white evangelical votes. higher than any other republican this century. so there is a little more blame to go around.


Yeah, they don't make evangelicals like they used to.  I'm talking 18th century evangelicals, not the 1950's white sheeted variety.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

There were several factors that lead to Trump, but Majority/minority anxiety fueled anti immigrant (not just undocumented or muslim) xenophobic sentiment was a major one. Russian interference on several levels and a democratic candidate with a lot of historic baggage who was the victim of a two front decade long disinformation war by the republicans and russians. Combine it with voter suppression, gerrymandering and assorted dirty tricks with a majority loss of nearly 3 million votes and razor thin margins in 3 states to take the electoral college, whose original purpose was to weed out Trumps! Now add in russian interference on several levels including dumping tens of millions of dollars into the GOP, treason by the POTUS and you've got the makings of a historic scandal of monumental proportions, one for the history books.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2018)

Fuck the Police. Amen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> could you explain why the religious aspect is important?


The staggering level of hypocrisy that stuns every sensible person, would be my guess. It also casts a stark light on the true motives of Trumpers. Cheeto Jesus has separated the "sheep from the goats", at all levels of American society.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And this is where citizens united screwed us. It allowed the koch brothers to pour billions of dollars into low level state races. Everything from school boards to zoning. They built a feeder network of sneaky candidates who moved aggressively on largely sleepy low level offices, and then overwhelmed the state seats with well financed candidates.
> 
> All of it was astroturf. A lot of corruption was involved and more has resulted. It will be very hard to sand blast those walls clean. The stains are deep.


I just opened the envelope that contains my ballot for the upcoming elections in May. I've never seen so many people running for my districts seat on the county commission.

So there is that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> could you explain why the religious aspect is important?


evangelicals have prevented low lifes like trump from getting the nomination in the past. they simply would not accept his behavior or mouth.

this time they ate up his hate and shit on their values for a cult leader...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

don't forget the losers that live in coal country and manufacturing country. they feel slighted that they lost their jobs and they live in such a depressed area they turn to oxycotin and voted for cheeto "loudmouth" jesus.

they are desperate and their jobs ain't coming back. move the fuck away from dumbfuckville...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> evangelicals have prevented low lifes like trump from getting the nomination in the past. they simply would not accept his behavior or mouth.
> 
> this time they ate up his hate and shit on their values for a cult leader...


something very much not Christian affected those people.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> something very much not Christian affected those people.


fear, hate, a sense of loss of control and a sense of being oppressed.

they are not very good at independent thinking after they have been indoctrinated for decades. the leaders of white evangelicals IMO are not even christians, and yet evangelicals follow their lead like lemmings walking off a cliff.

can't fix stupid. and they all watch fox news. most listen to country music and think they are great patriots...

morons...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> don't forget the losers that live in coal country and manufacturing country. they feel slighted that they lost their jobs and they live in such a depressed area they turn to oxycotin and voted for cheeto "loudmouth" jesus.
> 
> they are desperate and their jobs ain't coming back. move the fuck away from dumbfuckville...


This seems to be an area where Democrats should be able to turn in their favor. With the e-economy, people shouldn't have to leave their home towns in search for jobs. I know it can't happen right away but I'd like to see an initiative by Democrats to expand jobs into areas in decline. Otherwise we'll see vast tracts of the country occupied by drones with no stores or communities in sight. I personally don't want the population of the US squeezed into a few economically vibrant counties.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Poor Donald, Tillerson called him a "fucking moron" and Kelly said he was "an idiot", everybody but the suckers call him a stupid asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

*Mueller Has Dozens of Inquiries for Trump in Broad Quest on Russia Ties and Obstruction*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/us/politics/robert-mueller-questions-trump.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

WASHINGTON — Robert S. Mueller III, the special counsel investigating Russia’s election interference, has at least four dozen questions on an exhaustive array of subjects he wants to ask President Trump to learn more about his ties to Russia and determine whether he obstructed the inquiry itself, according to a list of the questions obtained by The New York Times.

The open-ended queries appear to be an attempt to penetrate the president’s thinking, to get at the motivation behind some of his most combative Twitter posts and to examine his relationships with his family and his closest advisers. They deal chiefly with the president’s high-profile firings of the F.B.I. director and his first national security adviser, his treatment of Attorney General Jeff Sessions and a 2016 Trump Tower meeting between campaign officials and Russians offering dirt on Hillary Clinton.

But they also touch on the president’s businesses; any discussions with his longtime personal lawyer, Michael D. Cohen, about a Moscow real estate deal; whether the president knew of any attempt by Mr. Trump’s son-in-law, Jared Kushner, to set up a back channel to Russia during the transition; any contacts he had with Roger J. Stone Jr., a longtime adviser who claimed to have inside information about Democratic email hackings; and what happened during Mr. Trump’s 2013 trip to Moscow for the Miss Universe pageant.

The questions provide the most detailed look yet inside Mr. Mueller’s investigation, which has been shrouded in secrecy since he was appointed nearly a year ago. The majority relate to possible obstruction of justice, demonstrating how an investigation into Russia’s election meddling grew to include an examination of the president’s conduct in office. Among them are queries on any discussions Mr. Trump had about his attempts to fire Mr. Mueller himself and what the president knew about possible pardon offers to Mr. Flynn.

“What efforts were made to reach out to Mr. Flynn about seeking immunity or possible pardon?” Mr. Mueller planned to ask, according to questions read by the special counsel investigators to the president’s lawyers, who compiled them into a list. That document was provided to The Times by a person outside Mr. Trump’s legal team.
*More...*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can't imagine Trump being able to sit for Mueller's questions, I figure they shouldn't fuck around too long, but should go to the grand jury with the 50 plus questions. Trump is fucked if he doesn't plead the 5th and if he does, he disqualifies himself from the office of POTUS. Donald will flip out and fire everybody insight before he sits for these questions and they are just the tip of the iceberg, there will be lots more when they start in on him!

If he ends up sitting for an interview, I would suggest he sit on a toilet, cause he's gonna shit enough bricks to build a house before Mueller is done dancing with him. When they are done charging the counts of perjury, the judge will have to give him a guinness world record to go along with the record sentence.

A good topic for a pool: How many minutes will Donald last before he storms out of the special counsel's interview in a rage! I can hear Donald whining now, "It's so unfair, they know I can't tell the truth even if my life depended on it"! Donald has a disability, he's truthfully challenged and has issues with trust and integrity...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mueller Has Dozens of Inquiries for Trump in Broad Quest on Russia Ties and Obstruction*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/us/politics/robert-mueller-questions-trump.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> WASHINGTON — Robert S. Mueller III, the special counsel investigating Russia’s election interference, has at least four dozen questions on an exhaustive array of subjects he wants to ask President Trump to learn more about his ties to Russia and determine whether he obstructed the inquiry itself, according to a list of the questions obtained by The New York Times.
> ...



meh, nothingburger


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> meh, nothingburger


These are the questions Nunes and the house intelligence committee forgot to ask.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These are the questions Nunes and the house intelligence committee forgot to ask.


that's because nunes wants to hang right next to his lord and savior, cheeto jesus...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These are the questions Nunes and the house intelligence committee forgot to ask.


Uh,

forgot?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2018)

If Donald sits for an interview with Mueller or on the hot seat of a grand jury I figure he will storm out in a rage and hide behind his office for as long as he can. Why do I predict such an outcome? Because of a little piece of common street wisdom, *"Money talks, bullshit walks, but the truth sticks around"*, which is why Donald will leave Mueller sitting in the room when he storms out the door, whining and freaking out. Vlad holds Donald's money and when he talks, Donald listens and does what he is told.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2018)

*John Kelly Rumored To Have Called Trump An 'Idiot'*




Despite Trump's denials on Twitter, the big story on Monday was word that Chief of Staff Kelly made some very candid comments about his boss.


----------



## greg nr (May 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mueller Has Dozens of Inquiries for Trump in Broad Quest on Russia Ties and Obstruction*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/us/politics/robert-mueller-questions-trump.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=span-ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> WASHINGTON — Robert S. Mueller III, the special counsel investigating Russia’s election interference, has at least four dozen questions on an exhaustive array of subjects he wants to ask President Trump to learn more about his ties to Russia and determine whether he obstructed the inquiry itself, according to a list of the questions obtained by The New York Times.
> ...


There are only two people who could have leaked these questions. It wasn't anyone on muehlers team because these aren't their questions. These are interpretations taken by someone listening to muehler's team describing the information they would be seeking. There are multiple grammar errors, and these weren't written by a prosecutor or defense lawyer.

So that leaves Trump and Guiliani (kelley is out of the loop, and probably wasn't shown the notes). These came directly from the top. Guiliani doesn't have the spine to leak these. It was likely Trump himself.

He does this shit all the time, telling reporters they can only quote a wh official or in this case, who it wasn't. It wasn't anyone on his legal team (guiliani isn't technically on his team, just an advisor). He will then spin around and yell fake news at the story he, himself, sourced.

It's all a part of the poor, poor, me story he s spinning. Everyone is out to get me. It's a witch hunt. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> There are only two people who could have leaked these questions. It wasn't anyone on muehlers team because these aren't their questions. These are interpretations taken by someone listening to muehler's team describing the information they would be seeking. There are multiple grammar errors, and these weren't written by a prosecutor or defense lawyer.
> 
> So that leaves Trump and Guiliani (kelley is out of the loop, and probably wasn't shown the notes). These came directly from the top. Guiliani doesn't have the spine to leak these. It was likely Trump himself.
> 
> ...


A sign of deep anxiety and desperation, Donald thinks he's being clever, but he's really out of his depth and in way over his head, the Marianas Trench lurks beneath him. All of Trump's tricks have either fallen flat or backfired, these are nothing more than his old habits on display. When the time comes Mueller is gonna jerk this guy's chain so hard his head will pop off and land in the Potomac.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that's because nunes wants to hang right next to his lord and savior, cheeto jesus...


Muller will have no problem martyring the fucker if he sticks his neck out far enough the sword of justice will swing. Nunes has a lot of enemies in the DOJ and FBI, no democratic politician will need to motivate them either, Devin had better be as clean as a cat's asshole cause someone will be checking.

I have a feeling the good folks of California will create a reasonable facsimile of Hell for Devin Nunes come november. A lot of folks are gonna visit his district and a lot of democratic donations will be made to his opponent, and it will probably be a good one too. There should be plenty of spare democratic resources and volunteers from other districts in California directed their way. I think a lot of Californians are planning on doing a hit job on Nunes and he should be near the top of the democrats list of people to give a hard time to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Uh,
> 
> forgot?


My turn to be facetious, guess I should have used quotes around "forgot".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Why is Scott Pruitt still in the cabinet? The fact that Trump is keeping him around speaks to his intentions, Scott is morally and ethically retarded, the kind of guy who will do Trump's bidding as AG in the DOJ. I would expect Pruitt's first move will be to fire Rosenstein.


----------



## greg nr (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why is Scott Pruitt still in the cabinet? The fact that Trump is keeping him around speaks to his intentions, Scott is morally and ethically retarded, the kind of guy who will do Trump's bidding as AG in the DOJ. I would expect Pruitt's first move will be to fire Rosenstein.


He wouldn't have to do that right away. He would be in charge of the investigation (role goes to AG unless they recuse themselves). 

His first move would be to derail and effectively shut down the investigation without firing anybody. His second move would be to take full and complete control of DoJ, by appointing toadies into leadership posts under him. He can demote rosenstein without firing him. 

Third, he would order a true and ugly witch hunt. An investigation so partisan and tainted that it will indict the muehler probe and all connected to it. Their goal is not just to "stop" muehler, but to destroy him and any credibility he and the investigation have. They would also purge the DoJ of anyone who won't swear fidelity to his orange skid mark and prosecute anyone who took part in the muehler probe, from rosenstein all the way down to clerks and aides.

Lastly, it will be the political enemies turn. Media, politicians (especially those rising stars that can take national office and the presidency), corporate leaders who oppose them, even the non republicans on SCOTUS could be investigated and charged. And of course Hillary. 

Oh, and the FBI's counter-intelligence division? One the most successful deterrents to espionage and foreign criminal activity in the us? Gone. Dismantled. Thrown away. Secrets given out to any country who is willing to pay the trump family for them.

Sounds like a crazy conspiratorial rant, but it really isn't that different from what pruitt did, and is still doing, at the epa. He conducted a massive purge at the agency. Shut down the science division. Shut down investigations into polluters who were contributors or friends of scott. They have initiated investigations against companies who trump has an axe to grind against. 

Sames games, just a less noticed playing field.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He wouldn't have to do that right away. He would be in charge of the investigation (role goes to AG unless they recuse themselves).
> 
> His first move would be to derail and effectively shut down the investigation without firing anybody. His second move would be to take full and complete control of DoJ, by appointing toadies into leadership posts under him. He can demote rosenstein without firing him.
> 
> ...


The clock is ticking to election day and Scottie boy in the DOJ would cause mass resignations and a very long hot summer indeed. Any charges will have to go before a judge, and a jury and free legal help will step forward too. Pruitt may yet be charged himself for corruption and I'm sure there's enough evidence to indict him. The FBI and DOJ are not a bunch of innocent scientists, but lawyers and real pricks in their own right, they know all the dirty tricks and Pruitt might find good help hard to find. Pruitt would be pretty stupid if he didn't realise that within a year he could be put away for the rest of his life, fucking with the FBI and DOJ are not the same thing at all as screwing with the EPA.

This at its core is a counterintelligence investigation and they fuck with those at their peril. I'm sure Mitch and the GOP leadership is worried about what will happen between now and november. There may be plenty of suicidal morons in the states, but there are many more, pissed off, frightened and concerned citizens and you will see them in november. Anything but a democratic landslide would mean America failed the national IQ test yet again and is doomed, you would all be headed for slavery and deservedly so. .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

When is primary season finished for the GOP (I know it varies from state to state)? I think action against Trump by the congress depends on this factor and perhaps Mueller is waiting for the GOP dust to settle too before really rattling Trump's cage. Once the senate and house primaries are finished the GOP might be more free to act. Donald as POTUS in november is threatening the senate too and if they lose that too Mitch will be a most unhappy turtle. I don't think the election will stop Mueller from indicting, or the courts, trying, convicting or sentencing people the week or even the day before the election. Muller's findings on obstruction could come out at anytime (I figure it's all ready to go) and the election interference and conspiracy findings perhaps during the midterms. Carrying Donald's water could suddenly become much heavier at a critical time in the election. A perfect storm might come in november that could drown a whole herd of elephants and swamp the GOP. Losing 3 or 4 senate seats and the rest as surprise squeakers might make a few in the GOP leadership rethink their undying loyalty to Donald, so would losing a hundred house seats.

Yep, I really do think it will be that bad if Donald is POTUS in november and they've fucked over the DOJ and FBI with the republicans sitting on their hands or doing too little too late. They might be shocked at where they lose.

Donald hasn't fired anybody yet and I figure he's got it through his numb skull that since the Cohen raid he's gotta go for the whole enchilada and replace the AG, trouble is the base and the senate like Sessions. Jeff is cockblocking Donald and is acting as a pretty good sandbag for Rosenstein and Mueller. I figure they got him by the balls for perjury, so he's "cooperating" and defying Trump where it counts.

That's probably why Pruitt is not AG, yet.


----------



## greg nr (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, I really do think it will be that bad if Donald is POTUS in november and they've fucked over the DOJ and FBI with the republicans sitting on their hands or doing too little too late. They might be shocked at where they lose


The only flaw in this logic is trump either doesn't care about the congress or he doesn't believe he will lose it no matter what he does. So he sees no reason not to gut the doj, at least wrt the congress.

Don't forget, the russians haven't gone anywhere. We haven't bulked up on defenses against voter manipulation or even actual vote tampering. The dark money pools are overflowing. The conservative media isn't gone. Fake news is alive and well. Facebook and twitter haven't changed a thing. 

There are tails aplenty to wag the dog. Trump has already decided to pull all troops out of south korea, driving kelley and the joint chiefs crazy. That will give jung EVERYTHING he wants without having to give up a thing. It will look like a yuuuge success, but in reality it will greatly weaken us in the region and almost guarantee another outbreak of war between the koreas. It is one of putins goals to drive us out of asia and europe. He gets a big piece of it with this one stunt.

The elections are still 6 months away. I'm not at all convinced the wave won't crest too early and be nothing but foam when it hits the shore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The only flaw in this logic is trump either doesn't care about the congress or he doesn't believe he will lose it no matter what he does. So he sees no reason not to gut the doj, at least wrt the congress.
> 
> Don't forget, the russians haven't gone anywhere. We haven't bulked up on defenses against voter manipulation or even actual vote tampering. The dark money pools are overflowing. The conservative media isn't gone. Fake news is alive and well. Facebook and twitter haven't changed a thing.
> 
> ...


Things are changing fast these days as the pace of events quickens, I think facebook and youtube will be keeping a close eye on things this time around. Lots of people will be keeping an eye on this election without being ordered to. Donald's recent firing spree was mostly cover for the firings he was gonna do at the DOJ until Cohen was raided and he was warned off. I still think Mitch McConnell wants to dispose of Donald ASAP after primary season which is why he refused to protect Mueller. Jeff Sessions is making a giant roadblock for such a little prick and is uniquely positioned with the base and senate to make Donald fearful about removing him. I find it hard to believe that Jeff never cut a deal to save his own skin from perjury charges. When it comes to the special counsel's investigation and Rosenstein at least, Jeff will go all out, everything else including insults from Trump he will let slide.

In any case, the only way forward for Donald is to remove Sessions and slide Pruitt into the AG job. The next move would be Chuck Grassley's or Mitch's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

*Trump calls Justice Department ‘rigged,’ threatens action*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/trump-calls-justice-department-rigged-threatens-action/2018/05/02/6a568608-4e19-11e8-b725-92c89fe3ca4c_story.html?utm_term=.f2bcb522fc6c

President Trump lashed out at the Justice Department on Wednesday, complaining that he may have to “get involved” amid an ongoing dispute between conservative lawmakers and the department over a memo outlining the topics being investigated by special counsel Robert S. Mueller III.
The president’s tweet suggests that friction may be rising again between Trump and Deputy Attorney General Rod J. Rosenstein, who just a day earlier declared at a public event that “the Justice Department is not going to be extorted” by public and private threats.

Less than 24 hours after Rosenstein’s comments, Trump fired off a tweet declaring: “A Rigged System — They don’t want to turn over Documents to Congress. What are they afraid of? Why so much redacting? Why such unequal “justice?” At some point I will have no choice but to use the powers granted to the Presidency and get involved!” Before that broadside, Trump sent a tweet promoting Fox News Channel legal analyst Gregg Jarrett’s new book, which is highly critical of how the FBI investigated Hillary Clinton and Trump. “A sad chapter for law enforcement. A rigged system!” the president tweeted. Precisely what the president is complaining about is unclear, but on Monday, Justice Department officials notified Reps. Mark Meadows (R-N.C.) and Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) that they would not be receiving an unredacted copy of a memo outlining the scope of Mueller’s inquiry, according to officials familiar with the matter. A heavily redacted version of that memo has emerged in the pretrial hearings of former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort, but Meadows and Jordan, two of the president’s fiercest defenders, want to see the rest of it. The full memo outlines which Trump associates are under investigation, and for what, according to people familiar with the document.

The Justice Department has turned over other documents relating to the FBI’s work, including memos that former director James B. Comey wrote about his private meetings with Trump, and an internal FBI document from 2016 that led to a key stage of the investigation of whether any Trump associates coordinated with the Kremlin in trying to influence the presidential election. Justice Department officials said dozens of lawmakers and staff members from both parties have viewed thousands of classified pages, a process that now includes members of both parties being given temporary office space at the Justice Department to review hundreds of thousands of documents. Many of the issues under review are already the subject of a long-running inspector general investigation. That inquiry is expected to culminate in a long public report in a matter of weeks.

It’s unclear from Trump’s tweet what presidential powers he is threatening to use if the Justice Department doesn’t cooperate more fully. For months, he has complained privately and publicly about Rosenstein, leaving many inside the department worrying that the deputy attorney general, who oversees the Mueller investigation, could eventually be fired.

Senate Minority Leader Charles E. Schumer (D-N.Y.) warned Trump against doing so, tweeting: “Mr. President, the powers of the Presidency do not give you the right to interfere with or shut down the Russia investigation. Firing the Deputy AG or Director Mueller would create a constitutional crisis. Do not go down this road.”At an appearance Tuesday at the Newseum, Rosenstein said the department would resist efforts to force officials to reveal sensitive details of an ongoing investigation. “I think they should understand by now that the Department of Justice is not going to be extorted,” Rosenstein said. “We’re going to do what’s required by the rule of law, and any kind of threats that anybody makes are not going to affect the way we do our job.”

Meadows and Jordan, as two members of the conservative House Freedom Caucus, have been in a months-long fight with the department over what they say is a failure to turn over documents on sensitive topics, including the court-approved surveillance of former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page.The lawmakers ratcheted up the pressure recently by finalizing a draft of impeachment articles for Rosenstein, which criticize him for approving the Page surveillance, and then not producing requested documents. After Rosenstein’s remarks, Meadows fired back. “If he believes being asked to do his job is extortion, then Rod Rosenstein should step aside and allow us to find a new Deputy Attorney General — preferably one who is interested in transparency,” he said.

The Freedom Caucus is an influential bloc within Congress, but to impeach Rosenstein its members would need the support of House or Judiciary Committee leaders, and a majority of members. Actually removing Rosenstein from office would require a two-thirds majority in the Senate — which many staff members consider nearly impossible in the current political climate.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know why the media calls these clowns "the freedom caucus", they should be called the Gerrymandered Caucus. This is one of the many negative and destructive consequences of the undemocratic practice of Gerrymandering, it amplifies corruption. 

I'd like Rosenstein to force a vote on impeachment to get them on record, Donald would fire him first though and then Sessions would resign and all Hell will break loose. Donald is back to making noises about Rosenstein, it's Jeff Sessions he needs to worry about at this point.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't know why the media calls these clowns "the freedom caucus", they should be called the Gerrymandered Caucus. This is one of the many negative and destructive consequences of the undemocratic practice of Gerrymandering, it amplifies corruption.
> .


aka, the tea party. the biggest pieces of shit in congress. democracy is based on compromise and these fucking dicks will not compromise. 

low life dickheads !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

*CNN weed 4 pot vs pills CNN SPECIAL REPORT*


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *CNN weed 4 pot vs pills CNN SPECIAL REPORT*



who you gonna believe? fake news or the DEA?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Even on Fox news... America is nearly at a super majority for recreational use and 93% for medical use.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

I wonder about sites like this when pot becomes legal, I suppose folks can come out of the closet on their profile page and change their avatars to photos and use their real names in sigs. Perhaps breeding, seed and clone trading might become a big thing when the federal laws are changed. Folks will have a lot more options for growing information then, but will still want to chat about their passion.

Speaking of passion I've got 3 sativa dominant Moby Dicks that are overgrowing my flower room with about 30 days to go until harvest. What fucking monsters, I've got over a kilowatt of water cooled LED light on it plus I've added about 800 watts of air cooled LED lamps to cover the extra canopy area! One plant in a 10 gallon coco coir air pruning bag is 4'x4', 16 square feet of donkey dick cola infested canopy.

I guess I should have listened to my buddy who gave me the clone, he warned me, but I'm pigheaded sometimes, live and learn, but listen too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

It's the beginning of the end.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Justice Department heading for clash with Trump, lawmakers over Mueller probe memo*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/trump-calls-justice-department-rigged-threatens-action/2018/05/02/6a568608-4e19-11e8-b725-92c89fe3ca4c_story.html?utm_term=.aa562ea7f966

A standoff between Justice Department officials and GOP lawmakers escalated Wednesday as President Trump waded into a controversy over demands to release a highly sensitive document outlining who and what is being investigated by special counsel Robert S. Mueller III.

The Justice Department has refused to turn over the document, known as a “scope memo,” citing its own independence and longtime precedent that it doesn’t disclose the details of ongoing investigations.

“A Rigged System - They don’t want to turn over Documents to Congress. What are they afraid of? Why so much redacting? Why such unequal “justice?” At some point I will have no choice but to use the powers granted to the Presidency and get involved!” the president tweeted Wednesday morning.

At the same time, a bloc of Trump-allied House Republicans have been discussing a parliamentary maneuver to initiate impeachment proceedings against Deputy Attorney General Rod J. Rosenstein, who wrote the scope memo and oversees the Mueller investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election and related matters.
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder about sites like this when pot becomes legal, I suppose folks can come out of the closet on their profile page and change their avatars to photos and use their real names in sigs. Perhaps breeding, seed and clone trading might become a big thing when the federal laws are changed. Folks will have a lot more options for growing information then, but will still want to chat about their passion.
> 
> Speaking of passion I've got 3 sativa dominant Moby Dicks that are overgrowing my flower room with about 30 days to go until harvest. What fucking monsters, I've got over a kilowatt of water cooled LED light on it plus I've added about 800 watts of air cooled LED lamps to cover the extra canopy area! One plant in a 10 gallon coco coir air pruning bag is 4'x4', 16 square feet of donkey dick cola infested canopy.
> 
> I guess I should have listened to my buddy who gave me the clone, he warned me, but I'm pigheaded sometimes, live and learn, but listen too!


your grow room sounds awesome.

it would be nice to have the options you mention when we get federal legalization. the DEA will fight this until the end however. its there cash cow, they have said so publicly...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's the beginning of the end.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Justice Department heading for clash with Trump, lawmakers over Mueller probe memo*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/trump-calls-justice-department-rigged-threatens-action/2018/05/02/6a568608-4e19-11e8-b725-92c89fe3ca4c_story.html?utm_term=.aa562ea7f966
> ...


we may have to take down the executive branch through unconventional means if this shit continues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> your grow room sounds awesome.
> 
> it would be nice to have the options you mention when we get federal legalization. the DEA will fight this until the end however. its there cash cow, they have said so publicly...


People might be shocked at how quickly legalisation can happen, we are a few months from federal recreational legislation in Canada.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People might be shocked at how quickly legalisation can happen, we are a few months from federal recreational legislation in Canada.


and if federal legalization does not follow very soon, i hope so much weed comes over the border it pisses cheeto jesus off.

but then again, i am for anything that pisses him off.

his son and son in law serving prison terms would be a nice start.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we may have to take down the executive branch through unconventional means if this shit continues.


They are only making it worse for themselves in the midterms, I don't think they realise that it might not matter if their district is gerrymandered this coming election. The majority of Americans will be out in force to vote democratic in the midterms, even for county dog catcher, feeling will run that deep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> and if federal legalization does not follow very soon, i hope so much weed comes over the border it pisses cheeto jesus off.
> 
> but then again, i am for anything that pisses him off.
> 
> his son and son in law serving prison terms would be a nice start.


Someone needs to convince Cheeto Jesus that Jeff Sessions might resign if he legalises pot! Call into fox and friends with the suggestion or something, the three dorks they have on the show look like they are using some kind of drug that dulls the mind.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Someone needs to convince Cheeto Jesus that Jeff Sessions might resign if he legalises pot! Call into fox and friends with the suggestion or something, the three dorks they have on the show look like they are using some kind of drug that dulls the mind.


the 3 dorks on fox & friends are some of the dumbest people on TV...

their stunned faces the other day when trump went off for 30 minutes was priceless. you could actually see them doubting their decisions in life and their workplace.

i hope anyone associated with trump is black balled from DC in the future. 'the missing link' being first on my black ball list...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> and if federal legalization does not follow very soon, i hope so much weed comes over the border it pisses cheeto jesus off.
> 
> but then again, i am for anything that pisses him off.
> 
> his son and son in law serving prison terms would be a nice start.


Weed is but one example of the wishes of the vast majority of Americans being ignored, there are plenty of other examples too, nothing gets done unless it's paid for by lobbyists. The government of America is broken and Trump but a symptom of the collapse of trust in institutions. The only way to begin to fix America is to get the money out of politics and make corruption cases as easy to prove as marijuana conspiracy cases, you know, take their house without a day in court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> neanderthal huckabee being first on my black ball list...


She does looks like she might have a pair too...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2018)

Since being sworn in the orange turd has spent 1 out of every 4 days at the golf course.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Since being sworn in the orange turd has spent 1 out of every 4 days at the golf course.


he is piece of shit life grifter


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 2, 2018)

Trump makes me angry
I don't like being angry
or angry haiku


----------



## greg nr (May 2, 2018)

you can't make this shit up....

1) giuliani on fox news stated flat out that trump reimbursed cohen the $130k through a law firm - clandestinly

2) neither trump nor cohen will tell trumps lawyers what was seized when the feds raided cohens spaces - it has them more than a lot freaked out. How can you defend someone when they won't brief you on what the prosecutors might have?

You just can't fix, or apparently explain, bucket of rocks stupid.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> you can't make this shit up....
> 
> 1) giuliani on fox news stated flat out that trump reimbursed cohen the $130k through a law firm - clandestinly
> 
> ...


god damn, why don't these stupid fuckers just put a noose around their necks


----------



## captainmorgan (May 2, 2018)

They are installing a "Impeach Now Make America America Again" billboard on tRUmps route to Maralago,wish I could see his reaction when the motorcade goes by.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> you can't make this shit up....
> 
> 1) giuliani on fox news stated flat out that trump reimbursed cohen the $130k through a law firm - clandestinly
> 
> ...


1 They need to shut the fuck up about stormy and the 130k
2 Trump lies to his lawyers and hangs them out to dry, he's going through lawyers like wives and mistresses. I figure Emmet Flood got paid a fortune upfront and will probably walk away too. They can't tell their lawyers what the FBI has, the lawyers are officers of the court and they would be admitting crimes to their lawyers if they did.

Trump is threatening the DOJ again, a dog that barks also bites.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2018)

keep talking rudy.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> you can't make this shit up....
> 
> 1) giuliani on fox news stated flat out that trump reimbursed cohen the $130k through a law firm - clandestinly
> 
> ...


You can't fix guilty, either.


----------



## greg nr (May 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They can't tell their lawyers what the FBI has, the lawyers are officers of the court and they would be admitting crimes to their lawyers if they did.


That's not how US law works. No matter what you have done, you are free to discuss it with counsel . What you can't do, is admit crimes to your lawyer and then lie about it in court. They would have to disclose you aren't being truthful.

But if you admit crimes to them, they are in no jeopardy. They are supposed to know what you did to best represent you.

Now you could argue that if you know you are going to lie in court, you would also need to lie to your attorney. That is actually ok from a lawyers ethical obligation. But in this case, it makes zero sense since the prosecutors surely know what they have (or will as soon as the special master realizes that little of it privelaged).

It's just buckets of rocks dumb. Unless you know the investigation will get killed and all evidence destroyed. That's the only way this makes even a little (very little) sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> That's not how US law works. No matter what you have done, you are free to discuss it with counsel . What you can't do, is admit crimes to your lawyer and then lie about it in court. They would have to disclose you aren't being truthful.
> 
> But if you admit crimes to them, they are in no jeopardy. They are supposed to know what you did to best represent you.
> 
> ...


Trump is so slimy even his lawyer would be shocked! He lies to his lawyers and will lie under oath. Donald is stupid and desperate, his actions often make very little sense, in fact this whole situation is a result of Donald repeatedly fucking himself near silly. John Kelly did call him an idiot and Tillerson said he was a fucking moron, I believe them both and won't quibble about details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> he is piece of shit life grifter


And not a very good golfer either, of course he cheats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> What you can't do, is admit crimes to your lawyer and then lie about it in court. They would have to disclose you aren't being truthful.


You hit the nail on the head, the documents themselves are evidence of crimes, money laundering, bank fraud and tax evasion I would imagine are among the crimes they can't admit to. They are both guilty as sin and stupid as stumps with no way out, for Trump at least, but Cohen will do time even if he serves up Trump's head on a silver platter.

Rudy stuck his foot in it bigly and I figure Trump will freak when he realises how badly Rudy fucked him. Rudy is well past his best before date and his brains are near running out of his ears.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2018)

Oh but what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive. I figure Donald has woven himself a hermetically sealed cocoon of mendacity with no escape for the maggot.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And not a very good golfer either, *of course he cheats*.


his life story


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 3, 2018)

trump tweeted Rudy did well...

let's get on with this shit mueller. i want trumps balls !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 3, 2018)

"This president will not serve out this term. I guarantee it." - Michael Avenetti


just now on MSNBC. last time i flipped over to Fox they were trying to scare middle america about the weather today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2018)

*Trump Threatens To 'Get Involved' In Mueller's Investigation*




With Donald Trump refusing to meet at the special counsel's request to answer questions, a presidential subpoena could be on the horizon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> "This president will not serve out this term. I guarantee it." - Michael Avenetti
> 
> 
> just now on MSNBC. last time i flipped over to Fox they were trying to scare middle america about the weather today.


If there was a constitutionally functioning congress as the founders intended he would not have lasted 6 months or perhaps not even a month. Come to think about it, if the system functioned as the constitution required, Trump would not have made it out of the electoral college, that was it's raison d'être after all, not as a rubber stamp for state majorities. Keeping loonies out of office is why America does not have a direct majority vote for president, but uses the electoral college, the founding fathers did not completely trust the judgement of the people. It turns out they had a point about that after all, perhaps ya need a college of shrinks instead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2018)

*Michael Caputo says 'it's clear' Mueller investigators focused on Russia collusion*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/02/politics/michael-caputo-mueller-investigator/index.html
(CNN)After being interviewed by special counsel investigators on Wednesday, former aide to Donald Trump's presidential campaign Michael Caputo told CNN that Robert Mueller's team is "focused on Russia collusion."

"It's clear they are still really focused on Russia collusion," Caputo said, adding, "They know more about the Trump campaign than anyone who ever worked there."
Caputo, who advised the Trump campaign on communications in 2016, has long insisted he has no information about collusion between Trump's team and Russia. He spoke with Senate intelligence investigators on Tuesday for their Russia probe and outlined the differences between Congress' inquiries and the special counsel's. Trump ally says giving Wolff access was a mistake "The Senate and the House are net fishing," Caputo said. "The special counsel is spearfishing. They know what they are aiming at and are deadly accurate."
*more...*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump will find that Mueller has HUGE hands....


----------



## topcat (May 3, 2018)

Trump is circling the drain. The swamp drain. With justice, we might see the other denizens follow him down the vortex. In this way, he'll keep that campaign promise to drain the swamp.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2018)

In a way, he did build a wall (between Americans) and make Mexico pay for it (scapegoating)


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2018)

topcat said:


> Trump is circling the drain. The swamp drain. With justice, we might see the other denizens follow him down the vortex. In this way, he'll keep that campaign promise to drain the swamp.


Giuliani is the sucking sound that the vortex makes when the tub is nearly drained.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Giuliani is the sucking sound that the vortex makes when the tub is nearly drained.


I'm nearly convinced that Trump is hiring obvious clowns now so that he can claim inadequate representation later


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm nearly convinced that Trump is hiring obvious clowns now so that he can claim inadequate representation later


Methinks it's more of a birds of a feather thing.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2018)

Giuliani prosecuted Trump associates


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2018)

Maybe Trump is actually out to fuck Giuliani on his way down


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 4, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Maybe Trump is actually out to fuck Giuliani on his way down


that would be the first thing in trump i admire...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Maybe Trump is actually out to fuck Giuliani on his way down


Both of these clowns are doing a pretty good job of fucking themselves!

This all might end with the midterms being a referendum on Trump, a trial if you will. If the GOP support this moron while he guts the DOJ and Sessions resigns, they'd be fucked in the election, the senate would be gone for sure. Impeachment will be the first thing on the agenda after the midterms.

I figure Donald is circling the drain NOW and there's no cure for extreme stupid and evil. Trump's presidency is collapsing from the shear weight of lies, dishonesty, corruption, incompetence and mismanagement, he is obviously unfit for the office. The GOP will have to impeach this asshole before the midterms, he is not going to give them a choice, but will force them to die defending the indefensible, him. This shit is coming to a head real soon, Donald is accelerating his own demise, and the moment Pence is sworn in as POTUS, he will be charged with a long list of crimes and probably perp walked. It's only by abusing his office that he is staying out of court and prison.

I wonder if those GOP assholes in the house and senate are tired of winning yet, maybe they will be after the midterms. Donald will fight until the last elephant lies dead in the dust.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2018)

*Rudy Giuliani Made 'Hannity' Watchable*




Sure, Rudy Giuliani may have implicated Trump for serious crimes. But at least it happened on his favorite shows!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If there was a constitutionally functioning congress as the founders intended he would not have lasted 6 months or perhaps not even a month. Come to think about it, if the system functioned as the constitution required, Trump would not have made it out of the electoral college, that was it's raison d'être after all, not as a rubber stamp for state majorities. Keeping loonies out of office is why America does not have a direct majority vote for president, but uses the electoral college, the founding fathers did not completely trust the judgement of the people. It turns out they had a point about that after all, perhaps ya need a college of shrinks instead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2018)

As I've said and many have observed, the GOP has filled it's ranks with racist loonies and Trump cultists. The only time the republican house and senate would act against Trump is after the primaries and with a ton of cover from Mueller in the form of "findings", and for most Trumpers that won't be enough, nothing would.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GOP Primaries Focus On Candidates' Loyalty To President Trump*
May 4, 20188:23 AM ET
https://www.npr.org/2018/05/04/608193538/gop-primaries-focus-on-candidates-loyalty-to-president-trump

The final Indiana Senate Republican debate ahead of Tuesday's primary election was not exactly a battle of ideas because, as the moderator noted at the top, there isn't much ideological diversity between the three candidates in the race.

"They agree that when it comes to immigration that a wall should be built along the border with Mexico. They also agree that the Russia investigation is quote a 'witch hunt' and must end now," said moderator Abdul Hakim-Shabazz, "And they're also strong supporters of the Second Amendment right to bear arms, and they support arming teachers in the classroom. So we will not spend any time on those issues in the questioning."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2018)

^^^^LMAO^^^^


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2018)




----------



## SneekyNinja (May 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's your problem? You seem to think it's ok for Trump to "grab them by the pussy". This guy retired a decade ago and Trump is still around.
> Did Sean Hannity have Michael Cohen pay off a man? Does Sean swing both ways?
> 
> Bill O'reilly did a lot worse, how much did the networks payout for Brokaw? How much did Fox payout for O'reilly?
> ...


Bill O'Reilly used to dildo his own ass in his Fox News office, the dildo was even called "Inside Edition".

Why are right wingers such sick closeted perverts?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2018)

*Monologue: OkStupid | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trump's quack doctor and Rudy Giuliani's


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2018)

SneekyNinja said:


> Bill O'Reilly used to dildo his own ass in his Fox News office, the dildo was even called "Inside Edition".
> 
> Why are right wingers such sick closeted perverts?


I guess that's what ya call fucking yourself, since Bill was both an asshole and a dildo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2018)

*Senate Intelligence Committee releases interim report on election security*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/powerpost/senate-intelligence-committee-releases-interim-report-on-election-security/2018/05/08/4b33d992-531e-11e8-9c91-7dab596e8252_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.aee71bed4ea0

By Karoun Demirjian May 8 at 9:22 PM Email the author
The Department of Homeland Security mounted an “inadequate” response to counter a Russian government-affiliated campaign preparing to undermine confidence in the American voting process, the Senate Intelligence Committee determined in an interim report released Tuesday detailing recommendations for how to improve election security across states and systems.

The interim report, which identified at least 18, and potentially as many as 21, states whose election systems were targeted, is the first of four installments the committee is planning to release as part of its ongoing investigation into Russian interference during the 2016 elections, before concluding a final report in the fall that will address the greater themes of the investigation, including allegations of collusion between affiliates of President Trump and Russian officials. The other three, according to panel chairman Sen. Richard Burr (R-N.C.), will address the intelligence committee’s assessment of Russia’s actions and intentions, the conduct of the Obama administration, and the exploitation of social media, in that order. The first of the three, an interim report on the intelligence community’s assessment of Russian interference, will be released next week, Burr said.

Late last month, the Republican majority of the House Intelligence Committee released its final Russia report, finding that the intelligence community did not adhere to its best practices when it determined that Russia had interfered in the U.S. election with the aim of aiding Trump. When asked whether the Senate Intelligence Committee’s interim report might make the same determination, Burr said: “I’m not sure that the House was required to substantiate every conclusion with facts.”
*More...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

4.4 million has shown up in cohen's (stormy) account. 

russian oligarch questioned by FBI. paid cohen $400,000

at&t also paid him $200,000.

ruh roh !!!!!

shit gonna hit the fan


----------



## Terps (May 9, 2018)

I'll believe it when there's a named source. Don't be so quick to jump on these bandwagons


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

Terps said:


> I'll believe it when there's a named source. Don't be so quick to jump on these bandwagons


does being dumb cause your head to hurt?


----------



## greg nr (May 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Senate Intelligence Committee releases interim report on election security*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/powerpost/senate-intelligence-committee-releases-interim-report-on-election-security/2018/05/08/4b33d992-531e-11e8-9c91-7dab596e8252_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.aee71bed4ea0
> 
> By Karoun Demirjian May 8 at 9:22 PM Email the author
> ...


Just to point out why this is significant, the Russians didn't just access voter registration databases, they had the ability to alter them. Once they had the data, it would show who voted and in what neighborhoods, they would know their age and other key details. They could then delete names, or change addresses, or make other changes that would get people turned away at the polls. Some people might wait around to file a provisional ballot, and others would leave in frustration. 

Do this to enough people spread out over multiple precincts and you change the vote totals. That doesn't even include hacking the actual voting machines, which has been demonstrated before by university researchers.

Votes were stolen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

I've been living life for a bit and haven't followed the doings of Donald too closely


Sour Wreck said:


> 4.4 million has shown up in cohen's (stormy) account.
> 
> russian oligarch questioned by FBI. paid cohen $400,000
> 
> ...


Yep, he was shaking down corporations among a mountain of other shit, this is breaking wide open. Imagine what Mueller knows!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

Terps said:


> I'll believe it when there's a named source. Don't be so quick to jump on these bandwagons


You can donate to either Donald's campaign or his legal defense (same thing) and help the great white leader out. Donald needs your help and since you love and trust him...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Just to point out why this is significant, the Russians didn't just access voter registration databases, they had the ability to alter them. Once they had the data, it would show who voted and in what neighborhoods, they would know their age and other key details. They could then delete names, or change addresses, or make other changes that would get people turned away at the polls. Some people might wait around to file a provisional ballot, and others would leave in frustration.
> 
> Do this to enough people spread out over multiple precincts and you change the vote totals. That doesn't even include hacking the actual voting machines, which has been demonstrated before by university researchers.
> 
> Votes were stolen.


All I've got to say to that is the midterms are 6 months away and it will be an all out effort by the bad guys to fuck things up as best they can. I don't think it will matter too much, like in all battles the element of surprise is gone and the defenders aroused, even though there is hostile foreign interference and a 5th column of morons and assholes along with a few traitors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> 4.4 million has shown up in cohen's (stormy) account.
> 
> russian oligarch questioned by FBI. paid cohen $400,000
> 
> ...


Shit is starting to stick to the teflon Don and will accumulate as the fan speed is increased and more shit is dumped into the slipstream. By the time it is all over Donald will look very much like a HUGE pile of shit, you'll find him at the bottom of a mountain of it along with anybody who got too close. There will be lots of shit flying around and lots of assholes catching it in the face soon, over a thousand for sure...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

rachel maddow is exposing korean aerospace, at&t, novartis.... still watching, but michael cohen is in DEEP FUCKING SHIT. i pray to god trump knew about some of this shit.

michael cohen is going to fucking prison...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2018)

Rumor has it that Mueller will not go after tRUmp till after the midterms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> rachel maddow is exposing korean aerospace, at&t, novartis.... still watching, but michael cohen is in DEEP FUCKING SHIT. i pray to god trump knew about some of this shit.
> 
> michael cohen is going to fucking prison...


Just watching it online, Trump is going down too, mikey can cut a deal, maybe. Mueller knew about it a long time ago Trump and Cohen are so fucked, they are gonna put those dumb pricks away for a million years!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that Mueller will not go after tRUmp till after the midterms.


Trump will decapitate the DOJ and gut the FBI down to the field offices as Mueller closes in. Mitch McConnell will shit as he twists in the wind until november and the house and senate GOP majorities will be a bad memory for them and the country after the midterms. Mitch got into bed with this criminal traitor and needs to own it, he will be forced to impeach Trump before summer, even then there will be an epic slaughter of the elephants this fall.

Mueller is gonna wait until Trump is out of office, then the world will fall on Trump and a lot of other assholes, even if he's working for congress by then. The teflon Don is starting to have shit stick to him.

Scott pruitt is still around for a reason, he's gonna be the next AG and fire everybody for Trump.


----------



## bundee1 (May 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump will decapitate the DOJ and gut the FBI down to the field offices as Mueller closes in. Mitch McConnell will shit as he twists in the wind until november and the house and senate GOP majorities will be a bad memory for them and the country after the midterms. Mitch got into bed with this criminal traitor and needs to own it, he will be forced to impeach Trump before summer, even then there will be an epic slaughter of the elephants this fall.
> 
> Mueller is gonna wait until Trump is out of office, then the world will fall on Trump and a lot of other assholes, even if he's working for congress by then. The teflon Don is starting to have shit stick to him.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just watching it online, Trump is going down too, mikey can cut a deal, maybe. Mueller knew about it a long time ago Trump and Cohen are so fucked, they are gonna put those dumb pricks away for a million years!


its starting to look worse and worse for cheeto jesus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> its starting to look worse and worse for cheeto jesus


His crucifixion draws near and I wouldn't bet on a resurrection, but a swift descent and very hard landing upon the cobbs of Hell, a pleasant thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

*Robert Mueller Questioned Companies That Paid Michael Cohen | All In | MSNBC*




A source at one company said it hired Cohen after he approached them "promising access" to the Trump administration.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This sums up the latest Trump scandal nicely, a classic mob protection racket! Apparently this is old news to Mueller...

If those Trumpers don't smell the shit on their faces yet there's lots more about to hit the fan. These folks clearly don't know shit from beans and it doesn't matter much if low IQ, fear, hate or greed are fueling their stupidity. It's a pathetic sight seeing them defending the indefensible behavior, greed and evil of Trump. Quite a spectacle watching the assholes spin and twist in the wind, life after Trump is gonna be Hell. I wonder what they will say to their kids and grand kinds when they teach this in history class a few years down the road. Why did you support a traitor dad/grand dad? How could you have been so stupid?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> does being dumb cause your head to hurt?


I'm not sure about that, but it sure seems to make their asses sore, most seem butt hurt and Donald is about to take a power reamer to their arseholes, again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

*Steve Schmidt: Michael Cohen Is Like A ‘Goodfellas' Character | Deadline | MSNBC*





GOP strategist Steve Schmidt on the recent revelations about Michael Cohen’s business and financial ties, including links to Russians close to Putin.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is what a real conservative looks like, not some asshole Trumper, but a patriot. I might be a Canadian liberal, but I know an American patriot who loves his country when I see one, I don't agree with his ideology, but I can respect and even like him.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 10, 2018)

michael avenetti is all over that ass with information he is exposing.

hey donald trump, this is for you from Avenetti


----------



## greg nr (May 10, 2018)

At this point, I am so friggin disgusted with everything republican I can't even think straight. The amount of criminal behavior emanating from this swamp is simply staggering. Add to that treasonous activities and raw incompetence, it's enough to want to second amendment on their asses.

And the media..... They are bought and paid for. All said and done, democracy has already been drowned in a bath tub and the family is just squabbling over the inheritance. All that is left of government is a sham. 

And it's all the republicans doing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> At this point, I am so friggin disgusted with everything republican I can't even think straight. The amount of criminal behavior emanating from this swamp is simply staggering. Add to that treasonous activities and raw incompetence, it's enough to want to second amendment on their asses.
> 
> And the media..... They are bought and paid for. All said and done, democracy has already been drowned in a bath tub and the family is just squabbling over the inheritance. All that is left of government is a sham.
> 
> And it's all the republicans doing.


I see violence in our countries future. We have to rid ourselves of the disease called republicans


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2018)

But on the bright side they are introducing a bill requiring pictures of tRUmp to be hung in every post office in this country.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2018)

Everyone needs to pray to the dear leader,MAGA.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2018)

Can't wait for the re-education camps for the poor misguided souls that don't love the dear leader.


----------



## greg nr (May 10, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Can't wait for the re-education camps for the poor misguided souls that don't love the dear leader.


Careful, they will shut this site down if you keep up that talk.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> But on the bright side they are introducing a bill requiring pictures of tRUmp to be hung in every post office in this country.


Ya mean like the FBI does with wanted fugitives?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

*Michael Cohen Has Been Selling Access To The President*





Russian oligarchs, phone conglomerates, and pharmaceutical companies. Oh my!


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 10, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> But on the bright side they are introducing a bill requiring pictures of tRUmp to be hung in every post office in this country.


As what? Dart boards?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> But on the bright side they are introducing a bill requiring pictures of tRUmp to be hung in every post office in this country.


Must be the same bunch who nominated him for a Nobel prize, maybe he will wear a fake medal in his picture, like the real one Obama has, only bigger.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


"His documents is inaccurate.."

totally not how mobsters speak


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

Moses Mobetta said:


> As what? Dart boards?


I'm pretty sure someone has the dartboard thing as a business, or should.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "His documents is inaccurate.."
> 
> totally not how mobsters speak


Nice little business ya got here, be a shame if anything happened to it...

Donald said nasty things out of the blue about companies and Mikey the bag man showed up and suggested a solution to their new "problem". Cohen was collecting cash for Trump as he shook down corporations and sold out his office in general. Trump was making "deals", you know, pay Mikey cash or I harm your business and tank your share prices right before the quarter when the execs cash in on their stock options. Buda bing, buda bah...


----------



## greg nr (May 10, 2018)

Treason takes center stage as Trump is planning to eliminate CyberSecurity focus - to Russia's glee.



> Politico reports that the Trump White House is considering eliminating the top cybersecurity position within the administration. The push to drop cyber from the list of top concerns comes from new National Security Advisor John Bolton, who apparently views cyber warfare as considerably less threatening than the kind he prefers to encourage. Instead, the position may simply be absorbed as another function of one of Bolton’s assistants, moving cyber security concerns several notches down in importance.
> 
> Bolton is apparently all in favor of this idea, even though earlier this week the Senate Intelligence Committee found that Russia had conducted an “unprecedented, coordinated cyber campaign” against the nation’s voting infrastructure. One in which Russia actually had the ability to change voter rolls, though it doesn’t appear that they took advantage of that ability. Yet. That vulnerability has so far not been completely addressed.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Treason takes center stage as Trump is planning to eliminate CyberSecurity focus - to Russia's glee.
> 
> ​


They are planning on hacking the shit out of the midterms and trying to get rid of as many democrats as they can,this country is headed down the toilet to the cheers of the idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Treason takes center stage as Trump is planning to eliminate CyberSecurity focus - to Russia's glee.
> ​



I think this latest corruption scandal will lead to his demise, easy to prove, follow the money and paper work, Mueller already has all the answers and evidence, he's also got Cohen by the balls.

It's shaping up to be quite the summer!​


----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 10, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2018)

*Pride of place*

We're #1 here in Nova Scotia! Nobody can say I haven't done my bit for the cause of victory. Do we get a prize? Is the province gonna declare 420 a holiday? Most of the young people have left the province, so it must be old farts like me doing the heavy lifting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Data Reveals Which Canadian Province Consumes the Most Cannabis*
Here’s how much cannabis Canadians are consuming…even before federal legalization.
https://hightimes.com/news/new-data-reveals-canadian-province-consumes-most-cannabis/

*Who Consumed The Most Cannabis in 2017?*
Judging by production, one would assume that British Columbia, Quebec and Ontario consumed the most weed. However, Nova Scotians lead marijuana use by several grams. On average, Nova Scotians consumed 27.06 grams in 2017.
*more...*


----------



## greg nr (May 11, 2018)

So it turns out that trump and cohen knew about allegations against schneiderman waaaay back in 2103, but did nothing with the info.

The way it came out is that a lawyer who was representing two alleged victims disclosed in court that he told a reporter who told trump. He wants the judge to seal all the evidence about himself and those two "victims" as protected communications.

So what does this have to do with heir orange butt?

The lawyer at the time was representing high end call girls and the organizations that managed them. Trump, at that time, owned a modeling agency that was rumored to be an escort agency. 

So were the girls escorts? It would make sense they would go to that lawyer with complaints about being victimized. More specifically, were they trump's girls?

Is there any sleaze this guy didn't roll in?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So it turns out that trump and cohen knew about allegations against schneiderman waaaay back in 2103, but did nothing with the info.
> 
> The way it came out is that a lawyer who was representing two alleged victims disclosed in court that he told a reporter who told trump. He wants the judge to seal all the evidence about himself and those two "victims" as protected communications.
> 
> ...



evangelicals can get down in the shit and wallow all around.

fucking hypocrites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Is there any sleaze this guy didn't roll in?


Probably not, I'm sure the FBI will have a detailed biography of Donald and a very long list of crimes. There's plenty they can easily prove with a cash and paper trail that will put Trump away for life and they will keep piling the charges on too. 

His base can't help him in court, but I do encourage them to send him their money for his legal defense. They need to get that second mortgage on the trailer and sell the half ton and send it all to Donald. It makes sense, if they don't believe "the fake media" and love and trust trump, then they should put their money where their mouth is and go all out for Donald. After all if they are willing to pick up a gun and put it all on the line for the great white hope, why not. They should pitch in and fight Donald's fight in the courts (the American way), before fighting in the streets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> evangelicals can get down in the shit and wallow all around.
> 
> fucking hypocrites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tell them to give their money to Donald's defense fund, instead of their preacher to demonstrate their devotion to Cheeto Jesus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2018)

I wonder does Donald have "a go fund me" page, there are many "go fuck yerself" pages pertaining to Donald. In any case Trumpers can be directed to his 2020 campaign page to make their offering to the orange one and his family's legal defense expenses. Donald does the crime and makes the money, and the suckers pickup the legal expenses, sweet, no wonder he has such utter contempt for them, what a bunch of losers...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 11, 2018)

Trump could have gone on grifting for years if he hadn't run for president


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2018)

*Monologue: No Deal | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week in his Real Time monologue including good news from North Korea, Erick Schneiderman's fall from grace and troubles with leaving the Iran Deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2018)

*New Rule: Married to the Mob | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill questions how a New York City slicker like Trump became a hero to America's heartland.


----------



## greg nr (May 13, 2018)

Ok, so it's almost June. The actual crimes are stacked up like piles of rotting corpses after the invasion of iwo jima. Major corporations are being sucked into the vortex. Treason is a sure thing, with every action trump takes on the international stage designed to benefit russia and hurt american jobs, economy, and strategic interests.

It's all but proven the election in 2016 was stolen through illegal vote tampering and voter fraud.

Primary season is just about over. The GOP hasn't changed a beat. Trump hasn't changed a beat. Nunes is still nunes. sanders is still a lying liar who lies daily. Giuliani is new, but out of the same mold of crazy. They have a new motto: Embrace the chaos (that isn't a joke - it's a meme they are pushing hard).

No indictments of top admin officials at the fed level, and rumor has it they will be dark until after the mid terms. Schneiderman has resigned in disgrace. No NY indictments are imminent or even rumored.

Impeachment? Nobody is talking about it, and even the hard core resistance types are acknowledging it won't succeed, even if the dems take the house (which is looking more shaky by the day as a billion dollars in dark money mobilizes).

Go ahead and blow some sativa up our asses. It''s about the only good thing that will happen before 2020; and by then it won't even matter anymore.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 13, 2018)

Yeah where is the collusion? This is pathetic.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Yeah where is the collusion? This is pathetic.


who do you think will be indicted next?





clinton benghazi investigation: 4 years, 0 indictments
clinton email investigation: 2 years, 0 indictments
trump russia investigation: 14 months, 22 indictments, 5 guilty pleas, 100+ criminal charges, 70 sealed indictments


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> who do you think will be indicted next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the summary.

emails sent to the republicans i happen to be related to.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> who do you think will be indicted next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many of those had anything to do with collusion.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> How many of those had anything to do with collusion.


lots

who do you think will be indicted next?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 13, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> How many of those had anything to do with collusion.



Really? That's your response? 

How can anyone defend shit like that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> How many of those had anything to do with collusion.


Gee, I wonder why Trump is interfering with the DOJ and FBI to an unprecedented degree and it looks like he's about to shit a brick every time russian conspiracy (collusion is not a crime) is mentioned. Don't forget all those russians who were indicted, the only reason the investigation is being slow walked is because everybody knows Trump will abuse his office. Don't forget about Don Jared and Paul Manafort meeting with the russians at Trump tower.

How the fuck did a proto fascist like you ever get citizenship since you have no idea of how America is suppose to work. I've got news for ya bud, the alt right and Trump base is against ALL IMMIGRATION, not just the undocumented and if they had their way, you'd be back home with a one way ticket. Don't worry they would get around to you eventually, Trump will always need new enemies, that's the way these things work.

I guess no evidence can persuade one faithful to Cheeto Jesus, who you either believe doesn't lie or if he does, it doesn't matter, that makes you a fool. I don't care if it's hate, fear, greed or just old fashioned stupidity that causes it, guys like you destroy countries by supporting traitors and fools..


----------



## topcat (May 13, 2018)

Mueller is waiting for the November elections. IF the Democrats win, he'll then open the sealed indictments and there are a lot of them. That'll happen even if the Democrats don't gain control. If congress fails to do it's duty and impeach, I think the bullets will start to fly, we're already in Civil War II. Republican lawmakers should buy body armor and get used to wearing it, ALL the time. Expect assassinations to be the headlines. We are living history, I fear the worst and at my age, I picture leaving this (human) experience while at war with my own countrymen, thanks to Trumputin.

I'd like to see a proposal to allow any state that wants to, to secede from the "union". Trumpanzees hate California and I'd like to see the state secede, too and take the world's 5th largest economy with it. The "American Experiment" is a failure. This is no democracy. We've never been "united" and never will be.

The most corrupt president and administration "in history, in history, everybody knows it."


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> Mueller is waiting for the November elections. IF the Democrats win, he'll then open the sealed indictments and there are a lot of them. That'll happen even if the Democrats don't gain control. If congress fails to do it's duty and impeach, I think the bullets will start to fly, we're already in Civil War II. Republican lawmakers should buy body armor and get used to wearing it, ALL the time. Expect assassinations to be the headlines. We are living history, I fear the worst and at my age, I picture leaving this (human) experience while at war with my own countrymen, thanks to Trumputin.
> 
> I'd like to see a proposal to allow any state that wants to, to secede from the "union". Trumpanzees hate California and I'd like to see the state secede, too and take the world's 5th largest economy with it. The "American Experiment" is a failure. This is no democracy. We've never been "united" and never will be.
> 
> The most corrupt president and administration "in history, in history, everybody knows it."


Relax.

In 10-15 years most Trumpers will be dead or on their way out. We'll get through this without hot lead flying everywhere.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> Mueller is waiting for the November elections. IF the Democrats win, he'll then open the sealed indictments and there are a lot of them. That'll happen even if the Democrats don't gain control. If congress fails to do it's duty and impeach, I think the bullets will start to fly, we're already in Civil War II. Republican lawmakers should buy body armor and get used to wearing it, ALL the time. Expect assassinations to be the headlines. We are living history, I fear the worst and at my age, I picture leaving this (human) experience while at war with my own countrymen, thanks to Trumputin.
> 
> I'd like to see a proposal to allow any state that wants to, to secede from the "union". Trumpanzees hate California and I'd like to see the state secede, too and take the world's 5th largest economy with it. The "American Experiment" is a failure. This is no democracy. We've never been "united" and never will be.
> 
> The most corrupt president and administration "in history, in history, everybody knows it."


----------



## Fogdog (May 13, 2018)

Millions of people will die if we ever get to a civil war. The aged, the infirm and the young will be first to go. We should try other actions first.

Maybe I'm being narrow minded but I'd rather not see my mom and kids die.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 13, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Relax.
> 
> In 10-15 years most Trumpers will be dead or on their way out. We'll get through this without hot lead flying everywhere.


Killjoy


----------



## greg nr (May 14, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> trump russia investigation: 14 months, 22 indictments, 5 guilty pleas, 100+ criminal charges, 70 sealed indictments


Those 70 you are referring to aren't sealed indictments. Muehler requested 70 blank subpoena forms from the judge in the mannafort trial. He requires two per individual he is subpoena'ing. So he is going to call up to 35 witnesses.

There are rumored secret indictments, which are only guesses based on case id numbers on the federal docket in specific jurisdictions. You can see that an indictment exists, and is sealed, but not any more than the docket number and date issued. You can't even see the judge involved.

Nobody but muehlers team know for sure if they have sealed indictments, or how many.

But the 70 number above aren't indictments.

Of course there will be charges filed, unless trump completely shuts the investigation down, which unfortunately he does have the power to do.


----------



## greg nr (May 14, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Relax.
> 
> In 10-15 years most Trumpers will be dead or on their way out. We'll get through this without hot lead flying everywhere.


Unfortunately, they keep breeding new despicable's. And with charter and home schooling, more and more of them make to adulthood with rotten values.


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Unfortunately, they keep breeding new despicable's. And with charter and home schooling, more and more of them make to adulthood with rotten values.


*Look To California For The Future Of Politics, Demographer Says*
_https://www.npr.org/2018/04/13/602090970/look-to-california-for-the-future-of-politics-demographer-says

RUY TEIXEIRA: Yeah. Well, I mean, people obviously associate California now with being a deep-blue state, which it is, but that was not always the case. The worm started turning in terms of presidential elections earlier. But if you look at the 1990s in California, that's an era of populist revolt, a revolt against bilingual education, against services for immigrants. I mean, Pete Wilson sort of put down his bet that, in fact, the best way for the Republicans forward in California is to whip up anti-immigrant sentiment...

INSKEEP: So wait a minute. Are you telling me that Republicans in California went way out on a limb on immigration, populism and electing a celebrity, and they destroyed themselves?

TEIXEIRA: That is exactly what happened. Our view is that the Republicans in the United States as a whole are pursuing the same course. They're doubling down in being against immigrants. They do have a populist celebrity as president. They're cutting taxes for zillionaires. They're attacking environmental regulations, denying that even global warming is an issue. I mean, all these things that seemed to be - and, in fact, are antithetical to the way the country is going, it probably needs to go and where California has already been._

The basis of Texiera's argument is that Republicans represent a Demographic that is in decline -- not going away -- but declining over time. The demographic shift nationwide lags California by about 15 years. We are seeing nearly the same in the US as what was seen in California about 15 years ago.


----------



## greg nr (May 14, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> *Look To California For The Future Of Politics, Demographer Says*
> _https://www.npr.org/2018/04/13/602090970/look-to-california-for-the-future-of-politics-demographer-says
> 
> RUY TEIXEIRA: Yeah. Well, I mean, people obviously associate California now with being a deep-blue state, which it is, but that was not always the case. The worm started turning in terms of presidential elections earlier. But if you look at the 1990s in California, that's an era of populist revolt, a revolt against bilingual education, against services for immigrants. I mean, Pete Wilson sort of put down his bet that, in fact, the best way for the Republicans forward in California is to whip up anti-immigrant sentiment...
> ...


And TX is going purple. But I wasn't referring to republicans, I was referring to despicable's. They don't seem to be aging out of the population. They seem to move from host to host and never really go away; not unlike std's like gonorrhea.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And TX is going purple. But I wasn't referring to republicans, I was referring to despicable's. They don't seem to be aging out of the population. They seem to move from host to host and never really go away; not unlike std's like gonorrhea.


home schooling, tribalism and religious dominionism... they are teaching this shit...


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And TX is going purple. But I wasn't referring to republicans, I was referring to despicable's. They don't seem to be aging out of the population. They seem to move from host to host and never really go away; not unlike std's like gonorrhea.


I'm OK with despicables so long as they vote for capable liberal politicians, obey laws and regulations, don't shoot up schools and don't commit hate crimes..


----------



## greg nr (May 14, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I'm OK with despicables so long as they vote for capable liberal politicians, obey laws and regulations, don't shoot up schools and don't commit hate crimes..


And I'm ok with unprotected sex with a leper, as long as they don't have any germs that could infect me.


----------



## Fogdog (May 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And I'm ok with unprotected sex with a leper, as long as they don't have any germs that could infect me.


What did the leper say the the prostitute?

Keep the tip.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2018)

One way or another Mueller's findings on on obstruction of justice, election law violations, money laundering, tax evasion, fraud and conspiracy with russia will be released to the public before the next election. Mueller or Rosenstein or anybody in the investigation can go to capitol hill as a whistle blower and spill it all to any (democrat) senator or congressman, they'd never see a day in jail. The GOP leadership is just waiting for the shoe to drop during election season, primary season is over and Donald is always creating new crises and reasons to impeach him.

I figure the rest of the western allies including Canada are gonna get together and impose counter sanctions on the USA over the Iran deal, it's gonna hurt like HELL and breakup the western alliance, just like Putin wants. Putin wouldn't mind the breakup of the USA either and talk of it is playing right into the russians hands, solve your problems, make "a more perfect union". Roughly 30% of any population are trumper like, but history, hate and fear can increase that percentage, reduce fear and hate and you''ll go a long way towards the kind of country you want. That means two things, get reasonable gun laws, human rights laws and hate speech laws. Remove money from politics and make political corruption and bribery laws as easy to prove as a cannabis conspiracy case, where they seize your assets before a day in court. If they can do it for pot, ya can do it for political bribery and corruption...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One way or another Mueller's findings on on obstruction of justice, election law violations, money laundering, tax evasion, fraud and conspiracy with russia will be released to the public before the next election. Mueller or Rosenstein or anybody in the investigation can go to capitol hill as a whistle blower and spill it all to any (democrat) senator or congressman, they'd never see a day in jail. The GOP leadership is just waiting for the shoe to drop during election season, primary season is over and Donald is always creating new crises and reasons to impeach him.
> 
> I figure the rest of the western allies including Canada are gonna get together and impose counter sanctions on the USA over the Iran deal, it's gonna hurt like HELL and breakup the western alliance, just like Putin wants. Putin wouldn't mind the breakup of the USA either and talk of it is playing right into the russians hands, solve your problems, make "a more perfect union". Roughly 30% of any population are trumper like, but history, hate and fear can increase that percentage, reduce fear and hate and you''ll go a long way towards the kind of country you want. That means two things, get reasonable gun laws, human rights laws and hate speech laws. Remove money from politics and make political corruption and bribery laws as easy to prove as a cannabis conspiracy case, where they seize your assets before a day in court. If they can do it for pot, ya can do it for political bribery and corruption...



a civil war eliminating trumptards sounds more and more reasonable to me all the time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And TX is going purple. But I wasn't referring to republicans, I was referring to despicable's. They don't seem to be aging out of the population. They seem to move from host to host and never really go away; not unlike std's like gonorrhea.


I used to think that eventually all the old squares would die and the country would be reborn

I was wrong because I'm an idealist


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I used to think that eventually all the old squares would die and the country would be reborn
> 
> I was wrong because I'm an idealist


we've got neo-nazi and alt-right hate groups taking advantage of the increased rates of depression that the trump regime has caused literally recruiting vulnerable young folks (mostly guys who can't get laid) from depression help forums and the like

it's quite the hustle they have going


----------



## greg nr (May 15, 2018)

Well, since trump has a for sale sign out, maybe we shoukld pool some money and f*** over the racists and evangelicals. Maybe we can get him to save lgbtq jobs in america, or ban guns to anyone with a red hat, or take away tax free status from mega churches that exist only to pamper their senior staffers and leaders.

I wonder what that would cost?


----------



## greg nr (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> a civil war eliminating trumptards sounds more and more reasonable to me all the time.


The problem with civil wars is that there are no winners, except for the external enemies of your country. And what makes you think we would win? 

If the armed forces splits allegiances, all bets are off. And unfortunately for us, fascists tend to consolidate power quickly. We will be arguing over bernie as the tanks roll into the cities. Fox and the corporate media will be covering the royal wedding and the latest hot teacher having sex with a student. 

Look at the results to the population in any modern civil war. Syria is a good recent example. You can't even find one building standing intact in major cities. Tens of thousands to hundreds of thousands of dead from attacks. Many more displaced. Many more die as the result of malnutrition and illness.

The military remains loyal to the dictator. Even though they are killimg their own countrymen/woman/children. Morality dies quickly.

We need to win this battle before bullets fly, because I suspect we will be on the pointy end when they do.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The problem with civil wars is that there are no winners, except for the external enemies of your country. And what makes you think we would win?
> 
> If the armed forces splits allegiances, all bets are off. And unfortunately for us, fascists tend to consolidate power quickly. We will be arguing over bernie as the tanks roll into the cities. Fox and the corporate media will be covering the royal wedding and the latest hot teacher having sex with a student.
> 
> ...



if some of the military side with trump supporters they will pay with lives...


----------



## greg nr (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if some of the military side with trump supporters they will pay with lives...


The military has been infiltrated with white supremacists, evangelicals and racists. This has been going on for years. It's been made possible by the elimination of the draft. 

Sure, a lot of young men and woman join the military for noble reasons. Then the first thing the military does is destroy their free will and defines success as a soldier who follows orders. But others have different motives. If you enter the military with a political purpose, that isn't erased. It can sit undetected for years. In the meantime you advance in rank and responsibility, gathering those who think as you do around you.

Yes, elements of the military will be loyal to whatever white fascist is around during times of internal conflict. If not the military as a whole refusing to aid the people, while propping up the regime.

And then there will be the paramilitary thugs. These pop up alongside most fascist dictators. They do the dirty work off the books. Disappearances, torture, kidnappings, theft, etc. All allowed to occur by a corrupt and illegitimate regime. While at the same time those they oppress will be targeted for official sanctions and legal actions.

Don't look forward to this. History is clear on what will happen. It won't be pretty for either side.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The military has been infiltrated with white supremacists, evangelicals and racists. This has been going on for years. It's been made possible by the elimination of the draft.
> 
> Sure, a lot of young men and woman join the military for noble reasons. Then the first thing the military does is destroy their free will and defines success as a soldier who follows orders. But others have different motives. If you enter the military with a political purpose, that isn't erased. It can sit undetected for years. In the meantime you advance in rank and responsibility, gathering those who think as you do around you.
> 
> ...


time to go ninja on their asses. i am already becoming an anarchist. time to get armed...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

America has a long way to go before descending into civil war 2, though Trump helps tremendously. You are nowhere near to exhausting all other legal and political possibilities, if the GOP does not pay a heavy price at the polls in november for their malfeasance, corruption and betrayal of their oaths to the constitution, then I'd say the country is finished. If the democrats don't sweep the house and take control of the senate the future of the nation would be in doubt because of a stunning level of poor judgement on the part of the population. How bad do they and Trump have to be before people start jumping ship? Look for a rare thing in modern American politics in november, a landslide, the GOP picked up over 60 seats in 2010 over essentially nothing, compared to what is going on now. I believe many elephants will die even in the deep south, this time around the bullshit can't cover the concerns of the public.

Wait until they steal the election or Trump tries to nullify the results etc before taking action, when the lawyers hit the streets and when upstanding citizens who you respect agree, the time will have come. Everybody knows how this farce of a presidency will HAVE TO END, it's just a question of WHEN IT WILL END, the how is by impeachment and the GOP is gonna have to take a knife to the fucker before the election if they wanna come out the other side as one party and not two.

The shit continues to pile up on Trump and the GOP daily and the rate will increase, if the GOP doesn't impeach Trump, the lifers in the FBI and DOJ are gonna fuck them so bad in november they'll have to grow new assholes. It's gonna look as bad as it possibly can for them during the election, lot's of people are gonna make sure of that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Been checking out a new hobby, FPV freestyle drone racing, a real rush! Helps to step away from Trump and the stink of shit from time to time.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

Mueller told Trump team he would not indict Trump

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-giuliani/mueller-told-trump-team-he-would-not-indict-trump-giuliani-told-cnn-idUSKCN1IH32G

Now let us hear those snowflake tears, now that it is coming out that they can not indict him like we have known all along.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Been checking out a new hobby, FPV freestyle drone racing, a real rush! Helps to step away from Trump and the stink of shit from time to time.


I Love drone racing. Now that we have in common. Check out the owl I have crashed it into shit so hard and it just keeps going. Also have the mavic pro platinum, but find the owl way more fun.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Mueller told Trump team he would not indict Trump
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-giuliani/mueller-told-trump-team-he-would-not-indict-trump-giuliani-told-cnn-idUSKCN1IH32G
> 
> Now let us hear those snowflake tears, now that it is coming out that they can not indict him like we have known all along.


He won't need to, the GOP will impeach him, when Trump is removed from office the serious fun will begin for him and the family, they can wait to charge them, no rush.

Worry about the fate of your country, not about getting at your perceived "enemies", it's not a game, but deadly serious business. If you think Donald is a good manager what do you base such an assessment on?

I'm glad you like drone racing, but supporting Trump at this point causes me and most open minded people to question your judgement or motives. Remember, Trump has no ideology to agree with, so it must be something more basic or should I say base. Busting employers works much better for controlling illegal immigration than harassing poor folks who just want a better life. It's also more just, because these "citizens" are betraying their country by hiring undocumented people without social security numbers or green cards and avoiding tax and workers compensation costs. Bust the cheats and thieves.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He won't need to, the GOP will impeach him, when Trump is removed from office the serious fun will begin for him and the family, they can wait to charge them, no rush.
> 
> Worry about the fate of your country, not about getting at your perceived "enemies", it's not a game, but deadly serious business. If you think Donald is a good manager what do you base such an assessment on?
> 
> I'm glad you like drone racing, but supporting Trump at this point causes me and most open minded people to question you judgement or motives. Remember, Trump has no ideology to agree with, so it must be something more basic or should I say base. Busting employers works much better for controlling illegal immigration than harassing poor folks who just want a better life. It's also more just, because these "citizens" are betraying their country by hiring undocumented people without social security numbers or green cards and avoiding tax and workers compensation costs. Bust the cheats and thieves.


Many of you assume that these illegals do not get government benefits. That is wrong. even illegal immigrants can get food stamps i have seen it many times first hand. Another thing that I have seen first hand is an illegal stabbing someone and then running and having no real way to track that individual down and bring them to justice. There are many assumptions that the left makes that are not true. I lived around almost only immigrants when i first came to this country and it did not take me long to figure out how many of the especially younger illegal ones acted. I was robbed more times then i could keep count of. it is a very horrible feeling to come home and realise you were robbed then to find out it was one of your neighbors makes it even worse. I have many more instances from first hand exprience. maybe you should trying living in a simiular situation and see what you think then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Another drone video, nice tune and flying


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Many of you assume that these illegals do not get government benefits. That is wrong. even illegal immigrants can get food stamps i have seen it many times first hand. Another thing that I have seen first hand is an illegal stabbing someone and then running and having no real way to track that individual down and bring them to justice. There are many assumptions that the left makes that are not true. I lived around almost only immigrants when i first came to this country and it did not take me long to figure out how many of the especially younger ones acted. I was robbed more times then i could keep count of. it is a very horrible feeling to come home and realise you were robbed then to find out it was one of your neighbors makes it even worse. I have many more instances from first hand exprience. maybe you should trying living in a simiular situation and see what you think then.


I'm sorry that your past experiences have colored your perspective with the emotions of fear and hate (yer pissed at being ripped off). Donald is not gonna help ya to get yer stuff back. The following will help however to regain a sense of balance and a measure of forgiveness, for with forgiveness also comes an unburdening as we lose the baggage that is weighing us down and impeding our ability to drink fully from the cup of happiness. It's also one of the best treatments for depression known and is increasingly used for this purpose. It's a "wisdom practice".

Try this, don't just read about it, but do it for 8 weeks, it's a mental exercise that among other things builds out the parts of your brain that process emotion and control the perception of reality. Tons of science behind it, ya gotta do it, not read about it, happiness guaranteed and ya can smoke dope and do it too (cut back and don't practice while high).

A good place to start and lots of articles and free mindfulness courses and teaching podcasts a ton of resources this will keep you busy and steer you in the right direction, science based, buddhist roots.
University of Wisconsin
http://www.fammed.wisc.edu/mindfulness/research/
See this on the page for some podcasts
For a complete list of mindfulness audio and video files see our Mindfulness Digital Library


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sorry that your past experiences have colored your perspective with the emotions of fear and hate (yer pissed at being ripped off). Donald is not gonna help ya to get yer stuff back. The following will help however to regain a sense of balance and a measure of forgiveness, for with forgiveness also comes an unburdening as we lose the baggage that is weighing us down and impeding our ability to drink fully from the cup of happiness.
> 
> Try this, don't just read about it, but do it for 8 weeks, it's a mental exercise that among other things builds out the parts of your brain that process emotion and control the perception of reality. Tons of science behind it, ya gotta do it, not read about it, happiness guaranteed and ya can smoke dope and do it too (cut back and don't practice while high).
> 
> ...


I have no problem with immigrants after all i am one. I have a problem with people who dont follow common sense laws. There is a proper way to get into this country it does take a while but there is a process. following that process makes sure the scum does not slip through the cracks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I have no problem with immigrants after all i am one. I have a problem with people who dont follow common sense laws. There is a proper way to get into this country it does take a while but there is a process. following that process makes sure the scum does not slip through the cracks.


Donald Trump doesn't follow common sense laws either, and talk about slipping through the cracks! He will not solve this issue and this is the wrong approach, bad policy.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Many of you assume that these illegals do not get government benefits. That is wrong. even illegal immigrants can get food stamps i have seen it many times first hand. Another thing that I have seen first hand is an illegal stabbing someone and then running and having no real way to track that individual down and bring them to justice. There are many assumptions that the left makes that are not true. I lived around almost only immigrants when i first came to this country and it did not take me long to figure out how many of the especially younger illegal ones acted. I was robbed more times then i could keep count of. it is a very horrible feeling to come home and realise you were robbed then to find out it was one of your neighbors makes it even worse. I have many more instances from first hand exprience. maybe you should trying living in a simiular situation and see what you think then.


Neighbors didn't like you. They had good sense. If you weren't such an asshole people would have looked out for you.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald Trump doesn't follow common sense laws either, and talk about slipping through the cracks! He will not solve this issue and this is the wrong approach, bad policy.


Would you say go ahead and let all the illegal immigrants stay


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Mueller told Trump team he would not indict Trump
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-giuliani/mueller-told-trump-team-he-would-not-indict-trump-giuliani-told-cnn-idUSKCN1IH32G
> 
> Now let us hear those snowflake tears, now that it is coming out that they can not indict him like we have known all along.


according to giuliani

LULZ


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Many of you assume that these illegals do not get government benefits. That is wrong. even illegal immigrants can get food stamps i have seen it many times first hand. Another thing that I have seen first hand is an illegal stabbing someone and then running and having no real way to track that individual down and bring them to justice. There are many assumptions that the left makes that are not true. I lived around almost only immigrants when i first came to this country and it did not take me long to figure out how many of the especially younger illegal ones acted. I was robbed more times then i could keep count of. it is a very horrible feeling to come home and realise you were robbed then to find out it was one of your neighbors makes it even worse. I have many more instances from first hand exprience. maybe you should trying living in a simiular situation and see what you think then.


cool completely made up story ya dumb racist

do you grow weed?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Would you say go ahead and let all the illegal immigrants stay


absolutely and i would add deporting racist fucks like you


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> cool completely made up story ya dumb racist
> 
> do you grow weed?


I have for some time believed you were in fact a russian bot I mean what do you average 1000 posts a month. You joined this community a month before I did and last I could check you had 120000 posts. I mean how could you pull that off and have any kind of a job... or a life. I mean I know you have it set so I can no longer see your profile but 4 months ago I could.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I have for some time believed you were in fact a russian bot I mean what do you average 1000 posts a month. You joined this community a month before I did and last I could check you had 120000 posts. I mean how could you pull that off and have any kind of a job... or a life. I mean I know you have it set so I can no longer see your profile but 4 months ago I could.


how much weed do you grow?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> I have for some time believed you were in fact a russian bot I mean what do you average 1000 posts a month. You joined this community a month before I did and last I could check you had 120000 posts. I mean how could you pull that off and have any kind of a job... or a life. I mean I know you have it set so I can no longer see your profile but 4 months ago I could.


hey retard, the russians are on your side comrade...


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how much weed do you grow?


Exactly what I expect from the Riu clown.
Get out of your parents basement. 
There is a world out there you know.
Where you can learn real world lessons.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hey retard, the russians are on your side comrade...


The Russians propaganda machine spit on everyone.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> The Russians propaganda machine spit on everyone.


there was no russian involvement. get your talking points correct


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there was no russian involvement. get your talking points correct


There was no Russian collusion. Dumbass.
There is no debate they attempted and apparently succeeded at sowing discord.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

Alot of you have the problem with only seeing black and white. There are many colors in this rainbow.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Neighbors didn't like you. They had good sense. If you weren't such an asshole people would have looked out for you.


When I came to this country I went to work.
I made money got out of where I was then I got a better job in the oilfield found out how easy it was to make money in this country studied and started my own business. Now I am living the American dream and I did have friends and one of them even works with me right now. I knew who robbed me because I was told by my friend retaliation would have been the easier but much more ignorant choice who had more to lose? I did because I cared and tried.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Exactly what I expect from the Riu clown.
> Get out of your parents basement.
> There is a world out there you know.
> Where you can learn real world lessons.


i just want to know how much of an illegal scumbag felon you are


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> When I came to this country I went to work.
> I made money got out of where I was then I got a better job in the oilfield found out how easy it was to make money in this country studied and started my own business. Now I am living the American dream and I did have friends and one of them even works with me right now. I knew who robbed me because I was told by my friend retaliation would have been the easier but much more ignorant choice who had more to lose? I did because I cared and tried.


Ummm humm

So, what's it like to support the worst president we've ever had?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Exactly what I expect from the Riu clown.
> Get out of your parents basement.
> There is a world out there you know.
> Where you can learn real world lessons.


I think Buck is trying to say he grows dope for fun and profit like most of the people who come here, many have gone pro and make a good living selling to dispensaries, free enterprise. Such a lifestyle gives a person, shall we say, a bit of free time, it takes time and effort, but ya got a lot of free time too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> There was no Russian collusion. Dumbass.


yes there was, ask don junior about his meetings about "adoption"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> There was no Russian collusion. Dumbass.
> There is no debate they attempted and apparently succeeded at sowing discord.


You need to get out more and watch more than one news channel, you seem to have a problem with perceiving reality. Paul Manafort, Gates and Flynn, a mountain of public evidence and confessions by Trump should be enough to convince those with sound judgement.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> There was no Russian collusion. Dumbass.


Bob?

Bob Meuller?

Oh, you're just some idiot on the internet with a 'how you feel' opinion.

Ideology over facts forever!


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bob?
> 
> Bob Meuller?
> 
> ...


Not one politician can hold water. You sound like the nuts that think our government is hiding aliens from the public please give me a break. With all the shit trump talks if they had some real evidence it would be plastered all over every news channel and he would have been impeached.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Not one politician can hold water. You sound like the nuts that think our government is hiding aliens from the public please give me a break. With all the shit trump talks if they had some real evidence it would be plastered all over every news channel and he would have been impeached.


That's not how an actual investigation works though.

So you continue to be another idiot who just 'feels' it.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> yes there was, ask don junior about his meetings about "adoption"


Shut up clown. I never liked the circus Or russian bots, and you are the all in one. Go delete your account already your beloved hillary lost.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's not how an actual investigation works though.
> 
> So you continue to be another idiot who just 'feels' it.


But that is how the real world works snowflake.
Grow up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> But that is how the real world works snowflake.
> Grow up.


Don't cry like a baby when the Meuller report comes out.

Take the corruption like a man and just say you completely approve and prefer ideology over fact like the rest of the idiots.


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't cry like a baby when the Meuller report comes out.
> 
> Take the corruption like a man and just say you completely approve and prefer ideology over fact like the rest of the idiots.


Could say the same thing with how all of you started crying when trump won... despite what your news outlets had you convinced of.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Shut up clown. I never liked the circus Or russian bots, and you are the all in one. Go delete your account already your beloved hillary lost.


why did don junior tell 5 different stories over 5 days about his meeting with russian spies?


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> why did don junior tell 5 different stories over 5 days about his meeting with russian spies?


Shut up clown/ring leader. Your account is illegitimate since your word is nothing. Tell putin he can stop already. Oh wait but then you would not have a job. Fat ass clown living with your mother no doubt. Or on government assistance since you obviously do nothing else but sit at your computer all day long.

But seriously how many posts do you make a month 1000-1200 is my guesstimate. Are you paid by post?

Ever heard of a computer spider?


----------



## Justin-case (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Shut up clown/ring leader. Your account is illegitimate since your word is nothing. Tell putin he can stop already. Oh wait but then you would not have a job. Fat ass clown living with your mother no doubt. Or on government assistance since you obviously do nothing else but sit at your computer all day long.
> 
> But seriously how many posts do you make a month 1000-1200 is my guesstimate. Are you paid by post?


Why so serious?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Shut up clown/ring leader. Your account is illegitimate since your word is nothing. Tell putin he can stop already. Oh wait but then you would not have a job. Fat ass clown living with your mother no doubt. Or on government assistance since you obviously do nothing else but sit at your computer all day long.
> 
> But seriously how many posts do you make a month 1000-1200 is my guesstimate. Are you paid by post?
> 
> Ever heard of a computer spider?


No answer then


----------



## Serious Weeds (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No answer then


Oh man did you just out your self as Justin's other account?

Or do you all belong to buck? Lord knows he has the time on his hands.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Oh man did you just out your self as Justin's other account?
> 
> Or do you all belong to buck? Lord knows he has the time on his hands.


You're a real simpleton. Clueless to the core. Classic right wing idiot.

Into conspiracy theories too? Go watch Fox.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Shut up clown/ring leader. Your account is illegitimate since your word is nothing. Tell putin he can stop already. Oh wait but then you would not have a job. Fat ass clown living with your mother no doubt. Or on government assistance since you obviously do nothing else but sit at your computer all day long.
> 
> But seriously how many posts do you make a month 1000-1200 is my guesstimate. Are you paid by post?
> 
> Ever heard of a computer spider?


Reality is difficult to confront when you've been so badly duped. I understand. I once had a girlfriend break up with me and it is embarrassing to recall how long it took for me to accept that she was never coming back. Look upon me a friend who is just trying to help you come to earth after your love affair with Trump. 

Buck's question is a good start. "why did don junior tell 5 different stories over 5 days about his meeting with russian spies?" Suggest you think about it and tamp down your emotions when doing so. Surely you don't think Don Jr would change his stories five times while being questioned by legal authorities if he had nothing to hide.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

why do you all waste time talking to serious shithead? he obviously doesn't have a brain. he is a moron. he cannot use common sense and can't understand the concept of deductive reasoning.

when the wars starts, i wanna know where he is...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2018)

Just like our president, y'all are still here. 

lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Just like our president, y'all are still here.
> 
> lol


how did i know a rat like you would support trump?

what a fucking moron...

talked to the fbi lately?


----------



## greg nr (May 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> if the GOP does not pay a heavy price at the polls in november for their malfeasance, corruption and betrayal of their oaths to the constitution, then I'd say the country is finished.


It's naive to think any wins in the midterms are a given. The gop hasn't even tipped a part of it's hand yet. Neither have the russians.

*GOP builds massive shadow army in fight for the House*
Source: *Politico*

TUSTIN, Calif. — Republicans have amassed a sprawling shadow field organization to defend the House this fall, spending tens of millions of dollars in an unprecedented effort to protect dozens of battleground districts that will determine control of the chamber. 

The initiative by the Congressional Leadership Fund, a super PAC aligned with Speaker Paul Ryan (R-Wis.), now includes 34 offices running mini-campaigns for vulnerable Republicans throughout the country. It has built its own in-house research and data teams and recruited 4,000 student volunteers, who have knocked on more than 10 million doors since February 2017. 

The operation far eclipses the group’s activity in any previous election, when CLF didn’t have a single volunteer or field office. At this time last election cycle, the group had raised $2 million. As of Tuesday, CLF — which markets itself to donors as a super PAC dedicated to saving the House majority and can collect contributions with no dollar limit — had hauled in more than $71 million. 

That war chest and new infrastructure could be a significant factor in an election year dominated by expectations of a Democratic wave fueled by a backlash against President Donald Trump.

Read more: https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/17/republicans-midterms-shadow-army-591872​


----------



## bundee1 (May 17, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Shut up clown/ring leader. Your account is illegitimate since your word is nothing. Tell putin he can stop already. Oh wait but then you would not have a job. Fat ass clown living with your mother no doubt. Or on government assistance since you obviously do nothing else but sit at your computer all day long.
> 
> But seriously how many posts do you make a month 1000-1200 is my guesstimate. Are you paid by post?
> 
> Ever heard of a computer spider?


Meltdown


fdd2blk said:


> Just like our president, y'all are still here.
> 
> lol



Oh look its Pizza Rat's less successful cousin, Jail Rat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2018)

It looks like Stormy might bring Trump down, a sex trade worker is doing what the GOP whores in congress can't. Rudy seems to be doing almost as good a job as Donald at fucking Donald.

Who says Mueller won't indict Trump, it's only an opinion, not law and not decided by the SCOTUS, another thing Trump is gonna change. Mueller might not indict Trump, the DOJ or NYC office will prosecute over FEC violations, conspiracy and a bunch of other things, just like they busted Cohen in NYC. Mueller is circling the fucker like a shark.


----------



## greg nr (May 17, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2018)

Serious Weeds said:


> Shut up clown/ring leader. Your account is illegitimate since your word is nothing. Tell putin he can stop already. Oh wait but then you would not have a job. Fat ass clown living with your mother no doubt. Or on government assistance since you obviously do nothing else but sit at your computer all day long.
> 
> But seriously how many posts do you make a month 1000-1200 is my guesstimate. Are you paid by post?
> 
> Ever heard of a computer spider?


Are you upset


----------



## bundee1 (May 17, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Are you upset


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2018)

*Michael Cohen's Payment Disclosure May Land President Trump In Ethical Hot Water | Deadline | MSNBC*




Attorney Michael Avenatti, former FBI assistant director Frank Figliuzzi, former US attorney Barbara McQuade, and NYT’s Nick Confessore on the OGE’s referral of President Trump's disclosure docs to DOJ.

Another two or three knives in the fucker, Trump is fucked, we're all just waiting for gravity to take hold of the asshole and drag him down. 

Now is the most dangerous time for Donald, if the Mitch McConnell is gonna act against him it will be soon, after the primaries and well before the midterm election. If they don't act against him they are fucked in the midterms with shoes dropping out of the sky like rain in a storm, all the way to election day. The GOP can have an army of assholes playing the ground game with a ton of Koch money and it ain't gonna make any difference. Neither will my ramblings on RIU!


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Michael Cohen's Payment Disclosure May Land President Trump In Ethical Hot Water | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Republican Party has only Trump's base remaining in their camp. It's still a formidable number, maybe 35-40% of the vote. They aren't going to turn on Trump. What they are going to do is try to steal the mid-terms by hook or by crook. That's the strategy. Also, if they stick with Trump, they won't lose the Senate. If I'm wrong and they do, it will only be by one or two seats. Trump won't get removed from office until 2020 and then by an electorate that will still be divided. If I'm wrong, I'll be happy to say you told me so.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> The Republican Party has only Trump's base remaining in their camp. It's still a formidable number, maybe 35-40% of the vote. They aren't going to turn on Trump. What they are going to do is try to steal the mid-terms by hook or by crook. That's the strategy. Also, if they stick with Trump, they won't lose the Senate. If I'm wrong and they do, it will only be by one or two seats. Trump won't get removed from office until 2020 and then by an electorate that will still be divided. If I'm wrong, I'll be happy to say you told me so.



you are correct.

trumptards are retarded and will drag the country down before they admit they were wrong.

i still see war as the correct answer for cleansing america


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you are correct.
> 
> trumptards are retarded and will drag the country down before they admit they were wrong.
> 
> i still see war as the correct answer for cleansing america


60% majority says Trumpers are toast long term. The 2016 election showed that the only way they can win the presidency is through illegal actions. I think time is on our side so long as they don't manage to permanently alter the balance of power for the majority. Demographic shifts will doom them if we can keep democracy alive for another 10 years. If we can't keep Democracy alive then I'll be there with you.

Edit: I should add that the Demographic shift that I'm counting on includes the overwhelming growth in voters who are Hispanic and the growing dominance in numbers of millenials old enough to vote. Trumpers are so fearful of Hispanic voters that they will do everything possible to suppress their vote. Millenials are more diverse and almost to a person dislike Trump's policies.


----------



## Terps (May 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> The Republican Party has only Trump's base remaining in their camp. It's still a formidable number, maybe 35-40% of the vote. They aren't going to turn on Trump. What they are going to do is try to steal the mid-terms by hook or by crook. That's the strategy. Also, if they stick with Trump, they won't lose the Senate. If I'm wrong and they do, it will only be by one or two seats. Trump won't get removed from office until 2020 and then by an electorate that will still be divided. If I'm wrong, I'll be happy to say you told me so.


 It must be nice living in magic fairy land....


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> It must be nice living in magic fairy land....


Tell me all about it Mr Caterpillar


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> It must be nice living in magic fairy land....



You would know


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> The Republican Party has only Trump's base remaining in their camp. It's still a formidable number, maybe 35-40% of the vote. They aren't going to turn on Trump. What they are going to do is try to steal the mid-terms by hook or by crook. That's the strategy. Also, if they stick with Trump, they won't lose the Senate. If I'm wrong and they do, it will only be by one or two seats. Trump won't get removed from office until 2020 and then by an electorate that will still be divided. If I'm wrong, I'll be happy to say you told me so.


If Trump lasts until 2020 I'll be sponsoring some of ya poor bastards as refugees, bring yer long johns cause it gets cold up here in the great white north.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2018)

topcat said:


> You would know


He left himself wide open for that. Too funny, a Trump supporter accusing somebody else of being deluded.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump lasts until 2020 I'll be sponsoring some of ya poor bastards as refugees, bring yer long johns cause it gets cold up here in the great white north.


Keep the light on for us.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump lasts until 2020 I'll be sponsoring some of ya poor bastards as refugees, bring yer long johns cause it gets cold up here in the great white north.



will tend garden for food, lol...


----------



## Terps (May 17, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> He left himself wide open for that. Too funny, a Trump supporter accusing somebody else of being deluded.


 The IG reports about the come out and the mainstream media is already and cover up mode. Something tells me the evidence might point in the other direction.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> The IG reports about the come out and the mainstream media is already and cover up mode. Something tells me the evidence might point in the other direction.


os this the new FISA memo?


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2018)

Terps said:


> The IG reports about the come out and the mainstream media is already and cover up mode. Something tells me the evidence might point in the other direction.


"something"

LOL

Not reporting loans to campaigns is more than something. It is a crime. There is evidence that Trump did exactly that. Is it proven? I'll be honest and say that I don't know because Mueller hasn't released his report. I do know that the Senate intelligence comittee came out specifically saying that Russia did interfere with our election and they specifically say Russia meant to help Trump. They are still working on whether or not Trump colluded but the first stage is complete. No denying Russia put its resources into helping Trump win the election.

Do better than "something". derp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Let the Chump do one productive thing with his time in the White House; serve eternally as a cautionary tale of what happens when we let the lowest common denominator win.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


this will not make donald happy. he hates it when the fellow rich think he's retarded.


----------



## Terps (May 18, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> "something"
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Actually the draft is out and parts of it are leaking you should do some research. It's not looking good For the last administration. I saw one leak a says the FBI broke the law during the Hillary Clinton investigation.


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

The rats aren't jumping ship, they are only moving to a drier part of it. The rats can't actually leave the ship; they are a part of it..... Unfortunately, so are we. The ship is this country.

*GOP Congress panics and throws Donald Trump even further under the bus*
Bill Palmer | 2:18 am EDT May 18, 2018

Yesterday Palmer Report brought you the surprising story of how two different Republican-controlled Senate committees opted to throw Donald Trump under the bus in two different ways on the same day. We pointed out that this could not have been coincidence, and that it meant GOP leaders are distancing themselves from Trump’s scandals because they know something we don’t. Now yet another congressional committee, this time in the House, has made a strong move against Trump.

Trump announced earlier this week that he was planning to help the government of China bail out its shady and failing cellphone company ZTE. Then we learned that the Chinese government had just sunk half a billion dollars into Trump’s real estate project in Indonesia. In other words, China personally bribed Trump to get him to help ZTE in return. ZTE is such a uniquely criminal company, the United States has sanctions in place against it. It turns out the GOP wants nothing to do with Trump’s latest antics.

The House Appropriations Committee has unanimously votedto keep U.S. sanctions in place against ZTE. This means that every Republican on the committee voted to keep the sanctions, even though Donald Trump has made clear that he wants the sanctions eased. This comes shortly after the Senate Intelligence Committee released a report admitting that Russia meddling in the election in Trump’s favor. This also comes after the Senate Judiciary Committee released the transcript of Donald Trump Jr’s prior testimony, which will help Robert Mueller build his criminal case against Junior.

So now three different congressional committee have made unmistakably anti-Trump moves in the past two days. All three of these committees are Republican controlled. Palmer Report has predicted all along that the Republican Congress would begin to move against Trump if and only if he became so radioactive that the GOP feared being dragged down with him. The Republicans clearly know something we don’t, and based on how quickly they’re moving against Trump, they must be expecting it to drop soon.​


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i still see war as the correct answer for cleansing america


Those of us who can't, salute those of you who do. 

Or something like that. But I disagree nonetheless. It's like treating a cancer. The cure can often be worse than the disease, and you still die in the end.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump lasts until 2020 I'll be sponsoring some of ya poor bastards as refugees, bring yer long johns cause it gets cold up here in the great white north.


I have family in Caraquet, NB


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The rats aren't jumping ship, they are only moving to a drier part of it. The rats can't actually leave the ship; they are a part of it..... Unfortunately, so are we. The ship is this country.
> 
> *GOP Congress panics and throws Donald Trump even further under the bus*
> Bill Palmer | 2:18 am EDT May 18, 2018
> ...


If they are gonna act against Trump, now is the time , after the primaries and well before the general election. It will give most of the base time to get over their sore assholes before the midterms, they have limited attention spans and are easily confused (they still support Trump). Shoes are falling from the sky like rain and Donald's many days of reckoning are nearly at hand. Impeachment is a political act without the niceties or considerations of the legal system and folks (and Donald) would be surprised at how quickly he can be out and Pence be sworn in. The cuffs will go on within the hour when he is out and the charges against Trump and his family will take a week be to read out in court. Your summer entertainment is on schedule, buy lots of popcorn and come to think of it stock up in general cause Trump ain't above using nukes and killing millions just to distract or get through a news cycle. I figure it should be one Hell of a trial and if there was any justice the lot of em would be publicly hanged on the Washington Mall as an example to America's assholes.


----------



## Fogdog (May 18, 2018)

Meanwhile, over in China,

*Chinese bank staff offered dinner and photos with Trump for $150,000*

_https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ccb-trump/chinese-bank-staff-offered-dinner-and-photos-with-trump-for-150000-idUSKCN1IJ16P_

_An invitation emblazoned with the logo of the China Construction Bank Corp (CCB)(0939.HK) (601939.SS) circulating on the Weibo social media platform, offered high-net-worth clients the opportunity to attend a May 31 dinner in Dallas to mingle with U.S. “tycoons”.

Among the highlights for VIP attendees would be “having dinner with the president; taking photos with the president” and getting the president’s autograph, the advertisement said.

Trump is scheduled to host a $50,000-a-head fund-raising dinner with the Republican National Committee in Dallas that night.

The CCB branch in the technology hub of Shenzhen said it had not organized the offer but that after an investigation it found that the dinner had been promoted by some employees_


It just keeps getting more and more bizarre.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Meanwhile, over in China,
> 
> *Chinese bank staff offered dinner and photos with Trump for $150,000*
> 
> ...



it's not bizarre. donald trump is and has been involved in organized crime.

republitards are some sick motherfuckers. don't have the common sense god gave a worm


----------



## greg nr (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it's not bizarre. donald trump is and has been involved in organized crime.
> 
> republitards are some sick motherfuckers. don't have the common sense god gave a worm


Funny how much better the nobility likes Caesar when Caesar shares the spoils. Never mind that Rome is burning. Never mind that the barbarians are within 100 leagues of the border.. Never mind the indignities and despicable acts. Never mind the fate of the citizens. This is the era of the Ferengi rules of acquisition

Invicta! Well, until the fall of the empire anyway. It was a good run while it lasted.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Funny how much better the nobility likes Caesar when Caesar shares the spoils. Never mind that Rome is burning. Never mind that the barbarians are within 100 leagues of the border.. Never mind the indignities and despicable acts. Never mind the fate of the citizens. This is the era of the Ferengi rules of acquisition
> 
> Invicta! Well, until the fall of the empire anyway. It was a good run while it lasted.


i want some of what your smoking tonight..., lol...


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i want some of what your smoking tonight..., lol...


'ruin'

As in, smoking ruins...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Invicta


Actually we beat the shit outta ya in 1812, near burned down the White House in the invasion of Washington, we barbarians, been there done that  Yer forgetting the old confederacy they never got over being losers, which is why they still are, no invictus for them.

The greedy behave logically, not ethically or morally it's all about what they can get away with, not what is right or even sensable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2018)

*Monologue: Royally Screwed | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trump's shady China deal, the latest from the Mueller investigation, and, of course, the royal wedding.















This guy has something important to say if ya wanna understand what's going on in the world and country. A lesson on the importance of honesty, even if yer partisan, be honest with yourself and others. Be the anti Trump, live with integrity, not as a prisoner of past lies and falsehoods, but free in this moment and into the future. Trump needed a clean up crew all of his life, like a mommy picking up the mess behind an indolent misbehaving toddler.

Are ya tired of winning yet?


----------



## greg nr (May 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually we beat the shit outta ya in 1812, near burned down the White House in the invasion of Washington, we barbarians, been there done that  Yer forgetting the old confederacy they never got over being losers, which is why they still are, no invictus for them.
> 
> The greedy behave logically, not ethically or morally it's all about what they can get away with, not what is right or even sensable.


Confuse not the poem "Invictus" for the Roman motto "Invicta". Though both words roughly translate to undefeated or unconquered, they have very different meanings. We would do well to align oursellves with Invictus rather than Invicta.......

*Invictus *
BY WILLIAM ERNEST HENLEY
Out of the night that covers me, 
Black as the pit from pole to pole, 
I thank whatever gods may be 
For my unconquerable soul. 

In the fell clutch of circumstance 
I have not winced nor cried aloud. 
Under the bludgeonings of chance 
*My head is bloody, but unbowed. *

Beyond this place of wrath and tears 
Looms but the Horror of the shade, 
And yet the menace of the years 
Finds and shall find me unafraid. 

It matters not how strait the gate, 
How charged with punishments the scroll, 
*I am the master of my fate,* 
*I am the captain of my soul. *​


----------



## greg nr (May 19, 2018)

Oh, and there's a nasty rumour running quietly through washington that melania doesn't have a kidney issue, she has pid. 

Thanks Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.


Their souls have been conquered by fear and hatred which is why they are in the thrall of Donald, no invictus for them. Donald is the captain of their souls and he is leading the conquered to Hell.

Only those who live honestly with themselves and others in happiness are truly free. We cannot be
* the master of our fate,*
*or captain of our souls. *

If we are controlled be fear, hatred and greed, someone like Donald will soon slip into the driver's seat.

My Latin is a bit rusty, shit I'm not even Catholic, but a foreign heathen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Oh, and there's a nasty rumour running quietly through washington that melania doesn't have a kidney issue, she has pid.
> 
> Thanks Donald.


Looks like Donald "earned" that purple heart after all, he said that avoiding the dose in as a playboy while dodging the draft was his Vietnam. Maybe he should give it to his wife, like he said to a gold star widow of a green beret, " he knew the job was dangerous when he took it", so did she. Now she can leave him and will, as soon as he gets into deep enough shit and its safe for her to do so.


----------



## greg nr (May 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Their souls have been conquered by fear and hatred which is why they are in the thrall of Donald, no invictus for them. Donald is the captain of their souls and he is leading the conquered to Hell.
> 
> Only those who live honestly with themselves and others in happiness are truly free. We cannot be
> * the master of our fate,
> ...


*Safe in their alabaster chambe*rs, 
Untouched by morning and untouched by noon,
Sleep the meek members of the resurrection,
Rafter of satin, and roof of stone. Light laughs the breeze in her castle of sunshine;
Babbles the bee in a stolid ear;
Pipe the sweet birds in ignorant cadence,–
Ah, what sagacity perished here!

Grand go the years in the crescent above them;
Worlds scoop their arcs, and firmaments row,
Diadems drop and Doges surrender,
Soundless as dots on a disk of snow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2018)

*Trump to demand DOJ to examine whether it or FBI spied on campaign*





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here we go, will Donald make it until june 21st or go nuts on the DOJ before then. All someone has to do is spook him about iminate action by Mueller and away we go. Let's see if Mitch McConnell and the GOP leadership wanna ride this dragon into the ground, or cut Donald's throat and get off before the summer. Midterm primaries are over now, so if it's gonna happen, it will be over Trump decapitating the DOJ, he's already fucked around with the FBI and DOJ far too much already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Safe in their alabaster chambe*rs,


The dead can repose in peace and wither away with the ages, but we who live must struggle with the likes of Trump! That's why I practice (teach too sometimes) to help deal with the likes of Trump and those who support him, helps to deal with the stupidity. When ya practice ya tend to live in the moment and take a " long view" of time, things seem temporary at best.

Lately I've taken up a new hobby, drone flying and I'm ordering up a good camera etc for some aerial photography. I'm only covering the high points in the Donald drama these days, checking in to see if Armageddon is on the horizon etc...

It ain't Donald all the time, here is one of the things that got me into FPV drone flying with an action camera. A great showreel of the work of Nurk.


----------



## greg nr (May 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump to demand DOJ to examine whether it or FBI spied on campaign*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an interesting turn of phrase in the DoJ's response to the donald:





​See it? 

*"the Russian agents who interfered with the 2016 presidential election".....*

No equivocation there. No "suspected", or "alleged", no "attempted". This is a statement of fact. No if's, and's or but's. 

Trump's DoJ just announced that in fact, the Russian's *DID *interfere. They didn't attempt to interfere. They interfered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> There is an interesting turn of phrase in the DoJ's response to the donald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it gets hotter Donald is gonna scream louder and dance harder. You'd have to be an idiot to think Trump was innocent of criminal conspiracy with the russians in stealing the 2016 election, they are smarter than Trump at the FBI, more disciplined too. I don't figure Donald has too many fans left in the FBI, DOJ or national security community, in fact thousands are out to fuck him without even any need to be told to do so, their oaths to their country and constitution took care of that.

_*“THESE are the times that try men's souls. The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman. Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives everything its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not be highly rated”*_
*
― Thomas Paine, The Crisis*


----------



## greg nr (May 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As it gets hotter Donald is gonna scream louder and dance harder. You'd have to be an idiot to think Trump was innocent of criminal conspiracy with the russians in stealing the 2016 election, they are smarter than Trump at the FBI, more disciplined too. I don't figure Donald has too many fans left in the FBI, DOJ or national security community, in fact thousands are out to fuck him without even any need to be told to do so, their oaths to their country and constitution took care of that.
> 
> _*“THESE are the times that try men's souls. The summer soldier and the sunshine patriot will, in this crisis, shrink from the service of their country; but he that stands by it now, deserves the love and thanks of man and woman. Tyranny, like hell, is not easily conquered; yet we have this consolation with us, that the harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly: it is dearness only that gives everything its value. Heaven knows how to put a proper price upon its goods; and it would be strange indeed if so celestial an article as FREEDOM should not be highly rated”*_
> *
> ― Thomas Paine, The Crisis*


He summoned rosenstein and wray to the white house for a 3:00 dress down. Will they resign?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He summoned rosenstein and wray to the white house for a 3:00 dress down. Will they resign?


maybe somebody is concealed carrying... you know, the republican way...


----------



## topcat (May 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He summoned rosenstein and wray to the white house for a 3:00 dress down. Will they resign?


If I were either one, I would make him fire me.


Sour Wreck said:


> maybe somebody is concealed carrying... you know, the republican way...


Heh, I had thought of a patriotic secret service person, but no, the country needs to suffer for this traitor's election. Then, have Justice fall upon Pence, Ryan, McConnell, Nunes and the rest of the White supremacist House.


----------



## bundee1 (May 21, 2018)

topcat said:


> If I were either one, I would make him fire me.
> 
> Heh, I had thought of a patriotic secret service person, but no, the country needs to suffer for this traitor's election. Then, have Justice fall upon Pence, Ryan, McConnell, Nunes and the rest of the white supremacist house.


I'm 50/50 on street justice vs a trial but our criminal justice system is a joke.
Anyone have a Travis Bickle like friend who just needs some words of encouragement?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2018)

Twitter says the FBI raided Alex Jones lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2018)

Can't find any info on it,maybe false. Found something on the FBI raiding 8 Roger Stone associates.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 21, 2018)

Looks like it's all wishful thinking, that's twitter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2018)

I'd say things are coming to a head soon with Donald and the DOJ, they are caving for a reason and it doesn't have anything to do with keeping their jobs and incomes. There is 7 months until congress changes hands if the Democrats win in November 5 months until the election day, if Trump is president in november and the republicans lose, what do you think trump will do between november and january?

Even if they do in Trump, it's gotta be bad for the GOP in November, if not it will be the end of the republic, the population would be too stupid to be free. The people get the kind of government they deserve and 40% of the voters in America are complete fools and will drag the rest down, there's tribal and then there's suicidal. This struggle is becoming life or death, your country is going down the toilet, the level corruption and abuse of power is beyond belief.

If they don't get rid of Trump soon yer gonna have one Hell of a summer this year, 1968 will look like a picnic and the mayors and cops will be on the protesters side or divided themselves. 

Are ya tired of winning yet


----------



## Terps (May 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd say things are coming to a head soon with Donald and the DOJ, they are caving for a reason and it doesn't have anything to do with keeping their jobs and incomes. There is 7 months until congress changes hands if the Democrats win in November 5 months until the election day, if Trump is president in november and the republicans lose, what do you think trump will do between november and january?
> 
> Even if they do in Trump, it's gotta be bad for the GOP in November, if not it will be the end of the republic, the population would be too stupid to be free. The people get the kind of government they deserve and 40% of the voters in America are complete fools and will drag the rest down, there's tribal and then there's suicidal. This struggle is becoming life or death, your country is going down the toilet, the level corruption and abuse of power is beyond belief.
> 
> ...


Tales from magic fairy land . Nice story though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2018)

*The constitutional crisis is here*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-constitutional-crisis-is-here/2018/05/21/deaf19b2-5d27-11e8-a4a4-c070ef53f315_story.html?utm_term=.ac8fac03a770

By Eugene Robinson
Opinion writer
May 21 at 7:48 PM
Email the author
Stop waiting for the constitutional crisis that President Trump is sure to provoke. It’s here.

On Sunday, via Twitter, Trump demanded that the Justice Department concoct a transparently political investigation, with the aim of smearing veteran professionals at Justice and the FBI and also throwing mud at the previous administration. Trump’s only rational goal is casting doubt on the probe by special counsel Robert S. Mueller III, which appears to be closing in.

Trump’s power play is a gross misuse of his presidential authority and a dangerous departure from long-standing norms. Strongmen such as Russia’s Vladimir Putin use their justice systems to punish enemies and deflect attention from their own crimes. Presidents of the United States do not — or did not, until Sunday’s tweet:

“I hereby demand, and will do so officially tomorrow, that the Department of Justice look into whether or not the FBI/DOJ infiltrated or surveilled the Trump Campaign for Political Purposes — and if any such demands or requests were made by people within the Obama Administration!”


Rather than push back and defend the rule of law, Justice tried to mollify the president by at least appearing to give him what he wants. The Republican leadership in Congress has been silent as a mouse. This is how uncrossable lines are crossed.

*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2018)

Terps said:


> Tales from magic fairy land . Nice story though.


Are you one of the fools who believes Trump? Or do ya just wanna git them thar liberals that make you feel stupid?
Why don't you invest your money with him, yer willing to invest yer life and liberty, why not?

Donald is dancing and howling for a reason and the reason is treason


----------



## captainmorgan (May 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you one of the fools who believes Trump? Or do ya just wanna git them thar liberals that make you feel stupid?
> Why don't you invest your money with him, yer willing to invest yer life and liberty, why not?
> 
> Donald is dancing and howling for a reason and the reason is treason


Don't waste your breath on these tRUmpanzees, they thrive on hate and facts play no role in their thinking. They just love throwing feces.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 22, 2018)

This is who they worship.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> This is who they worship.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139750


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 22, 2018)

fake white evangelical christians fucked themselves... who's gonna listen to a word they say except another trump retard.

home schooling is a bitch. can't get smarter than your retarded mom...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fake white evangelical christians fucked themselves... who's gonna listen to a word they say except another trump retard.
> 
> home schooling is a bitch. can't get smarter than your retarded mom...


Sadly, there seem to be quite a few of them and Betsy DeVos is seeing to it that the number grows.


----------



## greg nr (May 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The constitutional crisis is here*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-constitutional-crisis-is-here/2018/05/21/deaf19b2-5d27-11e8-a4a4-c070ef53f315_story.html?utm_term=.ac8fac03a770
> 
> By Eugene Robinson
> ...


Crisis schmisis. 

This has been a rolling catastrophe since before the twirp illegitimately took office.

Did the doj cave, or is it just a roper dope? Time will tell. Trump intended to thwart the constitution and weaponize the DoJ, but they are giving him the big bag of office supplies instead of the treasury. The constitution is flawed, without doubt, but it is designed to be slow moving and requires lots of gears to turn to make anything significant happen.

While this frustrates us and keeps trump's regime in power longer than we would like, it also frustrates him and prevents him from taking total control quickly. 

Assigning the IG to look at something that didn't happen is the pro-forma equivalent of stiff arming an offensive player. It's not like hoover assigning his shadow investigation unit which attempted to prove things that never happened. Te Ig will look and not find. It's what they do if nothing is there. 

Worry not. This is not the crisis you are worried about. That is coming, but not here yet.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Crisis schmisis.
> 
> This has been a rolling catastrophe since before the twirp illegitimately took office.
> 
> ...


I've seen some hints for unsealing things in July and going after him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Crisis schmisis.
> 
> This has been a rolling catastrophe since before the twirp illegitimately took office.
> 
> ...


This is closer to a rope-a-dope. It makes no sense to tell him to fuck off when indictments are coming that will render the question moot. 

More than likely the DOJ is being a little PR conscious too. Trump would have a better standing to attack them as "deep state" which he will certainly do anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2018)

Simply amazing how this creature can get a security clearance...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kushner's security clearance restored, met with Mueller team a second time*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/23/politics/jared-kushner-security-clearance/index.html


----------



## captainmorgan (May 23, 2018)

I think this is a big deal.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-fbi-seizes-control-of-russian-botnet


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Simply amazing how this creature can get a security clearance...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Kushner's security clearance restored, met with Mueller team a second time*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/23/politics/jared-kushner-security-clearance/index.html


if this shit continues we can kiss our democracy goodbye.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I think this is a big deal.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-fbi-seizes-control-of-russian-botnet


i agree, but it does nothing to trump...


----------



## greg nr (May 24, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Twitter says the FBI raided Alex Jones lol.


Bill Palmer reported that jones tweeted "“It’s Official! Alex Jones & Infowars Are Being Investigated For Espionage By The FBI.”.

Keep in mind jones has been using aliases since twitter banned him, so it may be hard to find unless you follow his show.


----------



## greg nr (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i agree, but it does nothing to trump...


Well, it's one fewer weapon the russians have to help him. They will rebuild it no doubt, but this one won't be there to help.


----------



## greg nr (May 24, 2018)

This is why trump has been dismantling the cybersecurity agencies........

*Midterms are in Putin's crosshairs, ex-spy chief says*
Source: *Politico*

Not content with installing Donald Trump in the White House in 2016, Russian President Vladimir Putin is now revising his sophisticated meddling operation in order to outflank U.S. security agencies and tip the scales in the upcoming congressional midterm races, former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper told POLITICO on Wednesday. 

Clapper made that assertion as part of a wide-ranging interview timed with the release of his memoirs about his 50-plus years in the U.S. intelligence community, “Facts and Fears: Hard Truths From a Life in Intelligence,” which he wrote with Trey Brown. 

Clapper, 77, says he thinks the Kremlin, led personally by Putin, is already engaged in an ongoing and active influence effort that is even more elaborate than the one he believes was used during the 2016 campaign to swing the election. That’s based on his years of government service at the highest echelons of the security apparatus, he said in the interview, as well as information he has learned since leaving office Jan. 20, 2017, the day Trump was sworn in as president. 

“I have no doubt that they are doing that now, and I think they’re going to do it in ways that are more subtle and harder to detect,” Clapper said of the Russian meddling effort. “I’m sure they went to school to critique what they did in the presidential election in 2016. I think they will find more ways to be subtle, and be a lot less noisy than they were the last time.”

Read more: https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/23/midterms-putin-russia-meddling-606330


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Bill Palmer reported that jones tweeted "“It’s Official! Alex Jones & Infowars Are Being Investigated For Espionage By The FBI.”.
> 
> Keep in mind jones has been using aliases since twitter banned him, so it may be hard to find unless you follow his show.



maybe that fat ass will choke out on a burger at lunch


----------



## bundee1 (May 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Simply amazing how this creature can get a security clearance...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Kushner's security clearance restored, met with Mueller team a second time*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/23/politics/jared-kushner-security-clearance/index.html


Maybe he's wearing a wire?


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Maybe he's wearing a wire?


That's a good premise. I doubt he has the mettle to withstand a trial that will put him in prison.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 24, 2018)

Ivanka wears the dick in that family.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> This is why trump has been dismantling the cybersecurity agencies........
> 
> *Midterms are in Putin's crosshairs, ex-spy chief says*
> Source: *Politico*
> ...


It's a race to shut down the investigation.

The US Justice Department said Wednesday that it had seized an internet domain that directed a dangerous botnet of a half-million infected home and office network routers, controlled by hackers believed tied to Russian intelligence.
http://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-canada/article/2147561/us-disrupts-botnet-500000-hacked-routers-suspected


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I think this is a big deal.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-fbi-seizes-control-of-russian-botnet


Donald will order them to give it back to the russians and apologise. He will also "demand" an investigation.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will order them to give it back to the russians and apologise. He will also "demand" an investigation.


Hereby.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Ivanka wears the dick in that family.


i bet she puts a strap-on up his ass. have you ever heard him speak or watched his mannerisms?

i mean nothing wrong with that if he like dicks up his ass. if so, he will hold one in his mouth also.


----------



## greg nr (May 25, 2018)

Consider this for the mid terms. 

Trump is classic "projector". When he starts to worry about something he has done will become public, he accuses one of his opponents of doing the exact same thing. 

That way, when it eventually comes out that in fact, trump DID those things, he gets his smear campaign to say it's no big deal, everyone does it. And they point to the faux scandal trump launched against his opponents without mentioning it was trump who started it. Brilliantly deviant tactic. 

There are dozens of examples where he has done just this. It isn't a mystery where his attacks come from.

Now look at "spygate". Where he claims obama placed spies in his campaign to disrupt it and set it up for entrapment.

In classic trumpian behavior, he has just told us what they are up to in terms of dirty tricks against dems.

Be vigilant, there are wolves in sheeps clothing among us.

*Trump Targets Dems: Placing 'Spies' on Campaign, 'Rooting Against Us' on NoKo, Defending 'MS 13...*
Source: *Mediate*




*Trump Targets Dems: Placing ‘Spies’ on Campaign, ‘Rooting Against Us’ on NoKo, Defending ‘MS 13 Thugs’*

by Joe DePaolo | 8:31 am, May 25th, 2018

President Donald Trump is kicking off his Memorial Day weekend by absolutely burying Democrats on Twitter.

In a scathing Friday morning Tweetstorm, the president accused Democrats of a litany of sins; From placing “Spies” in his campaign, to “rooting against” the United States in its negotiations with North Korea, to “coming to the defense of MS 13 thugs.”

“Democrats are so obviously rooting against us in our negotiations with North Korea,” Trump wrote in the last of four straight Tweets sent shortly after 8:00 a.m. ET. “Just like they are coming to the defense of MS 13 thugs, saying that they are individuals & must be nurtured, or asking to end your big Tax Cuts & raise your taxes instead. Dems have lost touch!”

https://www.democraticunderground.com/10142067443​


----------



## captainmorgan (May 25, 2018)

This sums up the current administration.


----------



## Sativied (May 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> he accuses one of his opponents of doing the exact same thing.


Not because he’s projecting, which is usual unintentional, but because he’s literally using the nazi rule book on propaganda.


----------



## topcat (May 26, 2018)

Next up to be indicted: Roger Stone. That's my guess @UncleBuck . Ever notice how often he blinks when he speaks? Telltale sign of a liar. Mueller has contingency plans. Sealed, secret indictments waiting.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2018)

topcat said:


> Next up to be indicted: Roger Stone. That's my guess @UncleBuck . Ever notice how often he blinks when he speaks? Telltale sign of a liar. Mueller has contingency plans. Sealed, secret indictments waiting.


cohen, stone, and don junior are looking real good at this point


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 26, 2018)

Sativied said:


> Not because he’s projecting, which is usual unintentional, but because he’s literally using the nazi rule book on propaganda.


Which he hasn't actually read, because it involves reading


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> cohen, stone, and don junior are looking real good at this point



lets not forget jared. they'll like his tiny little white ass in prison...


----------



## Sativied (May 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Which he hasn't actually read, because it involves reading


That’s what he wants people to think yes: "If, I had these [Hitler’s] speeches, and I am not saying that I do, I would never read them." -Trump

While that implies he made it up himself. Now _that_ is unlikely.


----------



## greg nr (May 27, 2018)

Two things to note about the story below. First is that it is highly likely that trump himself was an fbi informant. That would explain why he was never seriously investigated for crimes by the fbi, even though what he was doing was right out in the open. Think whitey bulger here.

Secondly, it's pretty obvious he is talking about ivanka and jared. He is going to give them blanket pardons and this is a lead up to it.

*Trump: Russia 'Witch hunt' has 'devastated' and 'destroyed' lives*
Source: *The Hill*



BY MALLORY SHELBOURNE - 05/27/18 08:56 AM EDT 

President Trump on Sunday said the investigation into Russia’s election interference has "destroyed" and "devastated" lives. 

"Who’s going to give back the young and beautiful lives (and others) that have been devastated and destroyed by the phony Russia Collusion Witch Hunt? They journeyed down to Washington, D.C., with stars in their eyes and wanting to help our nation...They went back home in tatters!"

8:41 AM - May 27, 2018



The president did not specify whom he was referring to, but he has repeatedly referred to the Russia probe as a "witch hunt." 

Trump has recently accused the FBI of using an informant to spy on his 2016 presidential campaign, though no evidence has emerged to support the president’s assertion. 

News reports show that an FBI informant met with three campaign advisors to Trump. 


Read more: http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/389551-trump-russia-witch-hunt-devastated-and-destroyed-lives​


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2018)

Sativied said:


> That’s what he wants people to think yes: "If, I had these [Hitler’s] speeches, and I am not saying that I do, I would never read them." -Trump
> 
> While that implies he made it up himself. Now _that_ is unlikely.


Hitler wasn't the first. I know people in real life who follow this principle but have very likely never learned enough about Hitler to know his tactics.

Narcissists suck.


----------



## Sativied (May 27, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hitler wasn't the first. I know people in real life who follow this principle but have very likely never learned enough about Hitler to know his tactics.
> 
> Narcissists suck.


True, the same techniques have been used to spread Christianity for 2 millennia and were surely applied by others long before that. Putin, Erdogan and other authoritarians use it too.

It would not surprise me he literally read the nazi rule book on propaganda, but that’s not the point, nor that he is trying to be like Hitler. That meme is just one example, there are many similarities between things Trump said and Hitler and Goebbels said about propaganda. Enough to be alarmed and realize that it’s not stupidity but calculated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2018)

The republicans will be forced to act against Trump before power changes hands in the house and senate, even if it's after the election. Trump will leave no choice in the matter, if not, war abroad, constitutional crises and civil unrest at home, it's gonna be a long hot summer in America. Open corruption and abuse of power have become the "norm" of late in America and the GOP congress a joke.

This is the culmination of a capitulation to greed and power lust, using hatred and division that has been central to the GOP strategy and that predates Nixon's "southern Strategy". The final stroke that dealt the death blow to the GOP was the Obama presidency, it drove the moderates out of the GOP (RINO's) and filled their ranks with racists and fools. No wonder Trump swept them off their feet when he dropped the dog whistle in favor of the bull horn, it was love at first sight, they were looking for someone to "channel their rage". Trump completed the transformation of the GOP to a cult of personality and racist organisation, that is corrupt to it's core, like Trump himself. The party has become a tribe, the utensil of the great white hope who is leading them and America over a cliff and into an abyss.

The methods of Hitler, Stalin and countless others are: cheating, lies, abuse and murder, Trump is no different and America is nothing special, it can happen in Washington too. Trump might murder millions instantly and make Hitler and Stalin look like amateurs, the wise know a potential mass murder when they see one and Donald has all the right ingredients. He will try to destroy America when he goes down.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Two things to note about the story below. First is that it is highly likely that trump himself was an fbi informant. That would explain why he was never seriously investigated for crimes by the fbi, even though what he was doing was right out in the open. Think whitey bulger here.
> 
> Secondly, it's pretty obvious he is talking about ivanka and jared. He is going to give them blanket pardons and this is a lead up to it.
> 
> ​


How can he pardon someone who hasn't been charged, let alone convicted? I think the family indictments will come after he is voted out for that reason. Hell, there are several ways he might not make it to the next election.


----------



## greg nr (May 27, 2018)

topcat said:


> How can he pardon someone who hasn't been charged, let alone convicted? I think the family indictments will come after he is voted out for that reason. Hell, there are several ways he might not make it to the next election.


There is precedent for it. Multiple potus's have done this.

What he can't do is pardon a crime that hasn't yet been committed. So a potus can't say you are pardonned for something you might do after he leaves office.

Whenever he does it, it has to be before his term ends. Of course, he may already have done it and they are just sitting on them. If he doesn't run them through the wh lawyers, we wouldn't hear about it. There is no requirement he tell anyone or ask anyone. He just needs to write it down and sign it.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2018)

Oh, that would not end well for him. He'll never be able to golf again. Too much exposure.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2018)

topcat said:


> Oh, that would not end well for him. He'll never be able to golf again. Too much exposure.


I wonder how much he lies on the scorecard?


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wonder how much he lies on the scorecard?


I don't know how much "bigly" is, but it sounds like a lot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 28, 2018)

Sativied said:


> True, the same techniques have been used to spread Christianity for 2 millennia and were surely applied by others long before that. Putin, Erdogan and other authoritarians use it too.
> 
> It would not surprise me he literally read the nazi rule book on propaganda, but that’s not the point, nor that he is trying to be like Hitler. That meme is just one example, there are many similarities between things Trump said and Hitler and Goebbels said about propaganda. Enough to be alarmed and realize that it’s not stupidity but calculated.


It would surprise me if he read anything.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It would surprise me if he read anything.


He likes to have books around to give the impression that he's a reader

Donald Trump is an exercise in bullshit persona creation


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2018)

Grandpa Munster got booed on his birthday at a yankee's game lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2018)

*How Cohen’s Money Trail Could Capsize The Donald Trump Presidency | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




The Stormy Daniels scandal and the Mueller Russia probe appear to converge around Trump’s lawyer Michael Cohen, as Stormy Daniels’ lawyer Michael Avenatti alleges corporate and foreign payments to Cohen may have entered the same account used to pay his client $130,000 in hush money. Former U.S. Attorney Randall Eliason tells Ari Melber that corporations paying Cohen might be “sleazy and unethical and the Washington swamp, but not necessarily illegal”. Rev. Al Sharpton notes that Michael Avenatti has “identified Cohen” as the person to “penetrate” to understand Trump’s exposure.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If Trump had a brain he'd be a lot more dangerous, I think America got lucky with Donald, next time, not so much, if there is a next time that is...


----------



## Sativied (May 29, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It would surprise me if he read anything.


I’m sure there’s lots to say about his lack of reading skills but not reading anything seems unrealistic. And that brings me only back to my earlier comment, suggesting he doesn’t read anything suggests he

His ex wife Ivana years ago already disclosed Trump kept a copy of Hitler’s New Order book in a cabinet next to his bed, which he confirmed to have received from Marty Davis, who also confirmed giving it. The books describes specifically the goal of specific propaganda techniques and their impact. Suggesting Trump doesn’t read anything, suggests he either has a very good memory of what others told him or he makes it up himself. I think he’s too simple for the latter too. Maybe he got the audio book version lol

When someone goes too far in ways very similar to Hitler and co it’s irrelevant whether he is directly inspired by or a reincarnation of. It’s the act and not the likeness that should not be tolerated. Whether he realizes it or not, he is following Goebbels playbook on propaganda.


----------



## zeddd (May 29, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It would surprise me if he read anything.


He doesn’t read but he does write, rumour has it he is writing a sequel to “tender is the night”. I believe the working title is “Russian piss whore splashdown party”
How’s Melania? STDs are troublesome


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2018)

*Report: Sessions Key Witness In Robert Mueller Obstruction Probe*




The New York Times reports that Trump berated Jeff Sessions and tried to get him to reverse Sessions' recusal on the Russia probe. Mueller is now investigating the incident. And Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani says they are preparing for the possibility of impeachment. Lawrence discusses with John Heilemann, Harry Litman, and Jason Johnson.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scott Pruitt is still in the cabinet after all his scandals for a reason, Trump will fire Sessions and replace him with Pruitt who won't need to be confirmed by the senate. Pruitt is just as greedy, vacuous and stupid as Trump.


----------



## greg nr (May 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Report: Sessions Key Witness In Robert Mueller Obstruction Probe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, they can't fire sessions and replace him with pruit. Sessions can only be replaced if he dies (watch out for those rooftops jeff), resigns voluntarily, or is removed for cause (that could be challenged in court). Otherwise it falls to internal rules of succession at the doj. The federal vacancies act is actual law, so they can't just change the rules mid stream.

Secondly, rudy is only talking about impeachment for one reason. They are trying to fire his base up to come out at the midterms and preserve the house and senate. It's part of the midterm strategy and you can hear it echo'd in a lot of campaigns already. Trump is trying to amplify that meme. His base will be upset when he is impeached, but they are indifferent about the midterms. They want to associate the two.

It might work as ridiculous as it sounds. Once the feedback loops start, and the wurlitzer kicks in, this will be at the front of every trump voters mind. They don't believe trump did anything wrong and really do see the investigations as an attempt to bring him down; illegitimately in their feeble little minds.

But feeble minds can vote here. So can russian bots. The midterms are not a sure thing. GOTV!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2018)

*Wine-Banks: Rudy Giuliani Admitted Robert Mueller Has A Good Obstruction Case*





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have a look at the first few seconds of this video to see how Donald spent memorial day weekend, just look at the tweets!
I don't figure Trump will make it to the midterms and if Mitch is gonna do the fucker, it will be soon...

Donald is squealing like a pig and dancing like he's got a live wire stuck up his ass, make em squirm bigly Bobby! He is not gonna like being turned into America's biggest loser.


----------



## greg nr (May 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Wine-Banks: Rudy Giuliani Admitted Robert Mueller Has A Good Obstruction Case*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitch is nothing if not a coward. He won't take the lead on something like this. He is going to follow the money, and right now the mercers and the koch's and the nra and the russians are threatening him if he moves. This isn't about party - it never was, they lost that years ago. It's about money. And the money is still backing the asshat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> First, they can't fire sessions and replace him with pruit. Sessions can only be replaced if he dies (watch out for those rooftops jeff), resigns voluntarily, or is removed for cause (that could be challenged in court). Otherwise it falls to internal rules of succession at the doj. The federal vacancies act is actual law, so they can't just change the rules mid stream.
> 
> Secondly, rudy is only talking about impeachment for one reason. They are trying to fire his base up to come out at the midterms and preserve the house and senate. It's part of the midterm strategy and you can hear it echo'd in a lot of campaigns already. Trump is trying to amplify that meme. His base will be upset when he is impeached, but they are indifferent about the midterms. They want to associate the two.
> 
> ...


I thought he could replace Sessions with Pruitt because Pruitt is in the cabinet and won't need to be confirmed for a certain period of time. Pruitt can take over in justice, Trump could simply eliminate all the rules underpinning the DOJ, carry that into the midterms Mitch!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Mitch is nothing if not a coward. He won't take the lead on something like this. He is going to follow the money, and right now the mercers and the koch's and the nra and the russians are threatening him if he moves. This isn't about party - it never was, they lost that years ago. It's about money. And the money is still backing the asshat.


Some money is backing these assholes, but I'll bet more is backing the other side along with more voters. Something is holding Donald's leash and some fear is constraining his behavior, he's worried, look at the tweet storm.


----------



## greg nr (May 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I thought he could replace Sessions with Pruitt because Pruitt is in the cabinet and won't need to be confirmed for a certain period of time. Pruitt can take over in justice, Trump could simply eliminate all the rules underpinning the DOJ, carry that into the midterms Mitch!



This is covered by the federal vacancies act. If a cabinet member leaves office because of death, resignation or is removed for cause, the president can appoint another cabinet member of equal or higher status for (I think) 5 months. Af6ter that they will have to be confirmed.

If none of those conditions are met. Say trump just outright fires sessions, he can't appoint pruitt. He has to nominate him and wait for the senate to confirm him. Now the senate can do that very quickly when they want to, so this may not be a big barrier, but he would need to wait until he (or whomever it is) gets confirmed.

In the meantime the next in line would be put in charge.

But in the end, Pruitt would be in charge. He could do immense and permanent damage to the DoJ. And it would mean the end to any investigations. At the very least, he could taint the evidence so badly it couldn't be used to get a conviction, even if a prosecutor agreed to bring the charges to court, whichh they would be barred from doing. And muehler would have to break the law to issue his report; hopefully he would do that but there is no guarentee.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2018)

BOOM


----------



## greg nr (May 30, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2018)

*Michael Avenatti Compares Alleged Cohen Audio Recordings To Watergate Tapes*




Attorney Michael Avenatti joins MSNBC after his Wednesday court appearance, and offers reaction to a federal judge’s warning about his standing in the Michael Cohen search warrant proceedings. Avenatti also calls for the public release of alleged audio recordings made by Cohen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This could be HUGE!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2018)

Not much of a turn out for deep in orange turd country. Wonder how many were paid to be there lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2018)

Things innocent people don't say, what a bunch of morons.


----------



## greg nr (May 31, 2018)

You guys will be happy to hear that there is an article in salon that misrepresents where the senate stands on trump. It will make you feel better. You won't be better, but hey, it's something. 

https://www.salon.com/2018/05/30/sessions-recusal-from-the-russia-investigation-was-fatal-for-trump/

*Sessions’ recusal from the Russia investigation was fatal for Trump*
*Evidence is growing that Trump doesn’t have the votes to survive impeachment in the Senate*


----------



## greg nr (May 31, 2018)

*Robert Mueller's obstruction of justice probe is bigger than we realized*


President Trump's fixation on “no collusion” has long belied this reality of the Russia investigation: The obstruction of justice half of the probe appears significantly more troublesome for him personally.

It's also likely to be much bigger than we realized.

That's the big, reinforcing takeaway from the New York Times's scoop Tuesday night that Trump asked Attorney General Jeff Sessions to un-recuse himself in the Russia probe. It's merely the latest clear example of Trump trying to control or otherwise sway the people who could be in charge of his own fate. And it underlines the fact that he had very few boundaries in doing so.


(snip) 

The confrontation, which has not been previously reported, is being investigated by the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, as are the president’s public and private attacks on Mr. Sessions and efforts to get him to resign. Mr. Trump dwelled on the recusal for months, according to confidants and current and former administration officials who described his behavior toward the attorney general. 

(snip) 

In retrospect, it makes sense that this kind of episode would exist. On that list of 49 questions Trump's lawyers believe Mueller is interested in asking Trump, eight of them deal specifically with Sessions's recusal. It's been clear for a while that Trump was unhappy with that decision — and The Post has long reported Sessions has been a significant focus of Mueller's — but some questions seemed to allude specifically to an episode such as this: 

(snip) 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2018/05/30/the-trump-obstruction-of-justice-probe-is-bigger-than-we-realized/?utm_term=.016ba2478679


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You guys will be happy to hear that there is an article in salon that misrepresents where the senate stands on trump. It will make you feel better. You won't be better, but hey, it's something.
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/05/30/sessions-recusal-from-the-russia-investigation-was-fatal-for-trump/
> 
> ...


Primary season is over and if they are gonna do Donald, now would be a good time. I wouldn't be surprised if Mueller suddenly releases his obstruction of justice findings. Donald HAS to go down and quickly too, he's too dangerous and unstable, I'd be surprised to see him make it through summer and maybe not until then if he keeps going like he is. Hopefully not too many will die and the damage to the country will minimal before he's gone, directly to jail with no bail.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Primary season is over and if they are gonna do Donald, now would be a good time. I wouldn't be surprised if Mueller suddenly releases his obstruction of justice findings. Donald HAS to go down and quickly too, he's too dangerous and unstable, I'd be surprised to see him make it through summer and maybe not until then if he keeps going like he is. Hopefully not too many will die and the damage to the country will minimal before he's gone, directly to jail with no bail.



i'm not believing you anymore. america is fucked up. our democracy is a stake. 35% of the country would let trump commit murder.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Primary season is over and if they are gonna do Donald, now would be a good time. I wouldn't be surprised if Mueller suddenly releases his obstruction of justice findings. Donald HAS to go down and quickly too, he's too dangerous and unstable, I'd be surprised to see him make it through summer and maybe not until then if he keeps going like he is. Hopefully not too many will die and the damage to the country will minimal before he's gone, directly to jail with no bail.


I like Donny's daily witch Hunt tweets. It shows how shook up he really is


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2018)

I'd like to see Mueller drop his request for an interview. The request might just be a stall. "We'll see what happens". Be patient and enjoy the dotard in chief panic.


----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified [email protected]*realDonaldTrump* 12h12 hours ago

_

Not that it matters but I never fired James Comey because of Russia! The Corrupt Mainstream Media loves to keep pushing that narrative, but they know it is not true!

The corrupt Mainstream Media is working overtime not to mention the infiltration of people, Spies (Informants), into my campaign! Surveillance much?_

Some classic tweets today...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2018)

That Donald Trump would think that his impetus for firing Comey "doesn't matter" shows how detached from reality he really is


----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

Well, he said on camera that it was a about the Russia investigation with Comey.
This country is really fucked up. The insanity of fake news, conspiracy theories, racism, nationalism mixed
with a dogma of "Christianity". It's a sickness.


----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

This far right idiocy has really set this country back decades. Same old shit. I seriously thought we had gotten past a lot of that. I was naive.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> This far right idiocy has really set this country back decades. Same old shit. I seriously thought we had gotten past a lot of that. I was naive.


The mainstreaming and legitimization of far-right whack-job ideology is what bothers me most


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2018)

That something like an Alex Jones not only exists but flourishes is a sad sad commentary


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

since education has failed, there really is only one solution as i see it...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Primary season is over and if they are gonna do Donald, now would be a good time. I wouldn't be surprised if Mueller suddenly releases his obstruction of justice findings. Donald HAS to go down and quickly too, he's too dangerous and unstable, I'd be surprised to see him make it through summer and maybe not until then if he keeps going like he is. Hopefully not too many will die and the damage to the country will minimal before he's gone, directly to jail with no bail.


You are suffering from the "reasonable man" theory of politics. It isn't valid right now, and I'm not sure it ever was.

The gop won't turn on trump until his base dwindles and his support is in the low 20's. That hasn't happened. GOP senators do love their jobs, and know that if they take any principled stand they will be primaried or out right defeated because the base gets pissed at them and doesn't turn out to vote for them.

Trumps support with the gop base is still where it was. It has neither improved nor degraded. It's stuck solidly in the high 30's overall, but among those still registered as republican, it is in the mid to high 80's. That implies a death sentence for any senator that votes to convict. Primaries are dominated by the base. Only registered republicans tend to vote in the R primaries, unless the D's are trying to ratfuck them for some reason. And their votes are absolutely crucial in the generals. And the crazies have long memories, easily re-angered by the next challenger.

The R senators simply won't do it. No matter how blatant the evidence. Even if there are audio or video tapes. Even if he stands on fifth avenue and admits it is all true. They simply won't vote "yes" on an impeachment vote to convict. They may abstain, but they won't vote aye.

Sorry, I love the optimistic view of their character, but it just isn't true.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You are suffering from the "reasonable man" theory of politics. It isn't valid right now, and I'm not sure it ever was.
> 
> The gop won't turn on trump until his base dwindles and his support is in the low 20's. That hasn't happened. GOP senators do love their jobs, and know that if they take any principled stand they will be primaried or out right defeated because the base gets pissed at them and doesn't turn out to vote for them.
> 
> ...



thanks for pointing out reality...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

evangelicals will have to turn on trump for the R's to turn on him

and he is more popular with them than was bush, mccain or romney,.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2018)

All of the below is from the article posted at https://www.democraticunderground.com/100210681865#post8 - I don't know how you can compell a president to obey the constitution without removing him from office, which isn't happening. But, it's still rocks on our side of the scales of justice.

*AT LAST. Some action on the Emoluments Clause*
This has chapped my hide about Trump since before he was inaugurated. Senator Bluementhal to the rescue -- 

UNROLLED: https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1002380514685140992.html 

One week out from oral arguments in our case to compel the President to obey the Constitution of the United States. We’re seeking to hold President Trump accountable for violating the Foreign Emoluments Clause – the Constitution’s preeminent anti-corruption provision. 

President Trump has repeatedly&flagrantly violated the Constitution’s Foreign Emoluments Clause. He has thumbed his nose at its plain text, and in doing so, thumbed his nose at the American people as well. 

What is the Foreign Emoluments Clause? Before the President receives any gifts, payments, or benefits from foreign governments he must first receive the consent of Congress. Pretty simple, right? Not for this President. 

Thanks to the work of investigative journalists, we already know that President Trump has benefited from foreign governments granting him&his businesses trademarks&overseas governments paying rent to Trump properties. What don’t we know? 

President Trump calls his business dealings with foreign governments “little conflicts of interest.” But they have big implications for American policy&Americans’ trust in their government. 
Mr. President, we’ll see you in court. 


TWITTER THREAD:

Richard Blumenthal

@SenBlumenthal
12h
Replying to @SenBlumenthal
President Trump calls his business dealings with foreign governments “little conflicts of interest.” But they have big implications for American policy&Americans’ trust in their government.


Richard Blumenthal

@SenBlumenthal
https://twitter.com/SenBlumenthal/status/1002380522683879426

Mr. President, we’ll see you in court. https://www.theusconstitution.org/litigation/trump-and-foreign-emoluments-clause/ …

10:45 PM - May 31, 2018

*Blumenthal, et al. v. Trump | Constitutional Accountability Center*
The Foreign Emoluments Clause of the Constitution prohibits the President from accepting any benefits from foreign states unless he first obtains the consent of Congress. President Trump has never...

theusconstitution.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You are suffering from the "reasonable man" theory of politics. It isn't valid right now, and I'm not sure it ever was.
> 
> The gop won't turn on trump until his base dwindles and his support is in the low 20's. That hasn't happened. GOP senators do love their jobs, and know that if they take any principled stand they will be primaried or out right defeated because the base gets pissed at them and doesn't turn out to vote for them.
> 
> ...


I hope you are wrong, but feel you might be right. Now would be the perfect time to dispose of Donald, take the hit, cause the GOP brand is in the toilet with over 60% of the voting public. I figure the republicans are gonna get murdered at the polls, if the public gets to decide Trumps fate, the case will be made to them before the midterm election is over and it will be horrific for the GOP and Trump. You'll never convince the base, but the other 2/3 s of the country might want change, accountability, a constitutionally functional, responsible government and justice. Whatever happens to Trump in the meantime, I figure yer gonna have a landslide election, if not, we are fucked too. If the Democrats lost almost 60 seats in 2010 over trying to give folks health care, I imagine Donald will lose the GOP over a 100 seats

I see Donald put the steel and aluminum tariffs on his free trade partners, settlement time soon and Uncle Sam will owe a pile, we have a treaty and Donald won't be there forever. Sooner or later America will wake up and shake itself off, I figure Donald will give them a belly full of the great white hope bullshit and they will want normal back real bad.


----------



## Terps (Jun 1, 2018)

Lowest unemployment in history today. Ya better brace for impact it's gonna be a long 6 more years. Oh by the way whatever happened to the Stormy Daniels. I thought I thought the porn star was supposed to get trump kicked out of office.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2018)

Wonder how much tRUmp got paid to do this.


----------



## Terps (Jun 1, 2018)

On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


tRUmp's golf outings have cost the tax payers over 60 million.


----------



## Terps (Jun 1, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp's golf outings have cost the tax payers over 60 million.


elections have consequences no one elected Muller.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


Sessions, Rosenstein and Mueller aren't lefties, they are lifelong Repubs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


Trump wastes that much every few weekends in Florida, but not for too much longer. Yer rooting for treason, guess that makes you a fool or a traitor too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> elections have consequences no one elected Muller.


So does committing crimes like conspiracy to defraud the USA and obstruction of justice. This ain't no game fool, your country is at stake.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump wastes that much every few weekends in Florida, but not for too much longer. Yer rooting for treason, guess that makes you a fool or a traitor too.


I'm liking this lawsuit against Dotard for the Emoluments violations. If they are granted discovery, the curtain opens on Trump finances


----------



## travisw (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> *Lowest unemployment in history today*. Ya better brace for impact it's gonna be a long 6 more years. Oh by the way whatever happened to the Stormy Daniels. I thought I thought the porn star was supposed to get trump kicked out of office.....


No it isn't.







*Strong hiring in May cuts unemployment rate to 18-year low*
*http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/01/us-gains-223k-jobs-rate-falls-to-18-year-low-3-8-pct.html*



Terps said:


> On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


You guys wasted $80 million looking into Clinton. How'd that go?
*Independent probes of Clinton Administration cost nearly $80 million*
*http://edition.cnn.com/ALLPOLITICS/stories/1999/04/01/counsel.probe.costs/*


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 1, 2018)

travisw said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup it was a blow job.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Wonder how much tRUmp got paid to do this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144648


of course those sources are much more expensive, which is why they were being choked out.

Now you can pay a lot more for electricity and everything it produces. Maybe people will start to conserve and go off grid solar........


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 1, 2018)

greg nr said:


> of course those sources are much more expensive, which is why they were being choked out.
> 
> Now you can pay a lot more for electricity and everything it produces. Maybe people will start to conserve and go off grid solar........


i looked back at my old 6th grade science book and am now powering my house with a potato.


----------



## Terps (Jun 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump wastes that much every few weekends in Florida, but not for too much longer. Yer rooting for treason, guess that makes you a fool or a traitor too.


 You've been saying the same thing for 15 months. The result has not changed. But you keep riding on that stupid cherry.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope you are wrong, but feel you might be right. Now would be the perfect time to dispose of Donald, take the hit, cause the GOP brand is in the toilet with over 60% of the voting public. I figure the republicans are gonna get murdered at the polls, if the public gets to decide Trumps fate, the case will be made to them before the midterm election is over and it will be horrific for the GOP and Trump. You'll never convince the base, but the other 2/3 s of the country might want change, accountability, a constitutionally functional, responsible government and justice. Whatever happens to Trump in the meantime, I figure yer gonna have a landslide election, if not, we are fucked too. If the Democrats lost almost 60 seats in 2010 over trying to give folks health care, I imagine Donald will lose the GOP over a 100 seats
> 
> I see Donald put the steel and aluminum tariffs on his free trade partners, settlement time soon and Uncle Sam will owe a pile, we have a treaty and Donald won't be there forever. Sooner or later America will wake up and shake itself off, I figure Donald will give them a belly full of the great white hope bullshit and they will want normal back real bad.


it wasn't because of health care.

it was because there was a BLACK MAN in the white house.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


Your posts are an ongoing waste of bandwidth


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> On another wonderful note the left has wasted 17 million dollars of American taxpayer money so far on the special counsel.......


how many trillions of dollars did trump add to the deficit?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> how many trillions of dollars did trump add to the deficit?


Or how many Americans or children has trump killed or destroyed?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> elections have consequences no one elected Muller.


You should have thought about the cost of electing a treasonous President before voting for him. His ties and collusion with Putin was obvious and easy for anybody to see as early as July 2016.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i looked back at my old 6th grade science book and am now powering my house with a potato.


frog-juice is more efficient


----------



## Terps (Jun 1, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> You should have thought about the cost of electing a treasonous President before voting for him. His ties and collusion with Putin was obvious and easy for anybody to see as early as July 2016.


 Right so easy to see that nobody has seen it in over 15 months keep dreaming buddy you're gonna have a rough next 6 years


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> Right so easy to see that nobody has seen it in over 15 months keep dreaming buddy you're gonna have a rough next 6 years


thats a great sig MAGAMORON !!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> Right so easy to see that nobody has seen it in over 15 months keep dreaming buddy you're gonna have a rough next 6 years


It was totally obvious to me when Trump reversed himself about his promise to release his tax returns that Trump was in Putin's pocket. The only way you can possibly think he wasn't is by denying the facts that were right in front of your nose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2018)

Terps said:


> Right so easy to see that nobody has seen it in over 15 months keep dreaming buddy you're gonna have a rough next 6 years


----------



## Terps (Jun 1, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> It was totally obvious to me when Trump reversed himself about his promise to release his tax returns that Trump was in Putin's pocket. The only way you can possibly think he wasn't is by denying the facts that were right in front of your nose.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

Terps said:


>


you're a fucking loser. buck will jizz on your face if you suck his dick for $14....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2018)

*Monologue: Tweet Sorrow | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Roseanne's firing, Samantha Bee's chastisement, and North Korea's latest overtures.


----------



## Terps (Jun 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you're a fucking loser. buck will jizz on your face if you suck his dick for $14....


Are you saying she does not love the cock?!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2018)

*Trump war against Mueller will make Dem midterm turnout soar*
http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/390218-trump-war-against-mueller-will-make-dem-midterm-turnout-soar

Trump it has been said, is his own best communications director. It should also be said, he may be the best communications director for Democrats. 

Trump, even more than Richard Nixon, plays the politics of the enemy list. Virtually every day, Trump chooses an enemy to attack. His attacks dominate the news. This politics of enemy lists creates a growing anger and fear among voters who are disturbed by what damage this brand of politics will do to America if it continues unchecked.


For every voter in the Trump base who is motivated to vote by these attacks, even more voters who disapprove of Trump are motivated to vote.
*More...*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wonder what Mitch and the GOP leadership think about running against Mueller in the midterms. Let's see, who is more credible, Trump or Mueller, Hummmm.... What to do? America's morons will have to be out in record numbers in November, cause everybody else with a brain will be. There will be a lot of charges, bombshells and convictions before November, the GOP congress is gonna look like shit. It won't be an election as much as it will be a trial of Donald Trump and the jury will find him guilty, bigly. Donald will attack Mueller during the midterms and accuse him of "political interference", Mueller won't need to attack Trump, there are plenty of people to do that.

I still figure the GOP leadership will do him in before the midterms, Donald is forcing the issue and a good trigger is all that's required to give them enough cover to impeach him. They gotta try to hornswoggle the base as much as they can and if Donald were in jail after removal that would be so much easier. I don't think "Free Donald" will be a winning slogan in the future.

This rolling dumpster fire will come to a screeching halt, it's just a question of when and how much damage will be done in the meantime.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

like i said, i don't believe you anymore.

i'm just gonna buy more ammo. time is coming...


----------



## Terps (Jun 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump war against Mueller will make Dem midterm turnout soar*
> http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/390218-trump-war-against-mueller-will-make-dem-midterm-turnout-soar
> 
> Trump it has been said, is his own best communications director. It should also be said, he may be the best communications director for Democrats.
> ...


 You're delusional what it really comes down to is even the deep state's will start to profit From the booming economy and there's no way that they will allow it to be derailed. You watch after the mid terms even the news organizations will start to shift towards Trump because they will come to the realization that they have no existence without him.

Also you're smoking crack if you think there's a blue wave coming especially if there's a peace deal brokered with North Korea you're just living in magic fairy land


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Translation:

"All of you guys are much smarter than I am, but I don't have to listen to you because I KNOW how everything will happen in the future. Owe yes"


----------



## Terps (Jun 3, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Translation:
> 
> "All of you guys are much smarter than I am, but I don't have to listen to you because I KNOW how everything will happen in the future. Owe yes"


 Why should I listen to a group of morons who have been continuously wrong for 3 years. You all have 0 credibility. You jump on every little band wagon that comes by and then when it's proven wrong You pretend like it never existed. It's like a nothing Burger buffet. Try getting some stuff right and maybe I'll listen to you however That has yet to happen.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for making my point!


----------



## Terps (Jun 3, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for making my point!


stu·pid·i·ty
st(y)o͞oˈpidədē/
_noun_

behavior that shows a lack of good sense or judgment.
"I can't believe my own stupidity"
 So you've been continuously wrong for 3 years. Before & After the election. And you all are continuously proved wrong almost weekly. I don't think that's good judgment and if do, well that's why you fall under this word.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 3, 2018)

Right, everyone else is stupid, but not you! 

Except everyone else knows how to spell the word Oh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2018)

Terps said:


> the deep state's will start to profit From the booming economy and there's no way that they will allow it to be derailed.


LOL

golly, the mental delusions you have to go through to keep justifying this shit to yourself is insane


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2018)

Terps said:


> You jump on every little band wagon that comes by and then when it's proven wrong You pretend like it never existed.


"OBAMA WIRETAPP TRuMP TOWER THO!!!!!!"
"#RELEASETHEMEMO AND EXPOSE THE CORRUPT DEEP STATE!!!!!"
"OBAMA PUT SPIEZ IN DA TWuMP CAMPAIN THO!!!!!"


----------



## Terps (Jun 3, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Right, everyone else is stupid, but not you!
> 
> Except everyone else knows how to spell the word Oh.


That's cute you have no argument see so gonna sit there and try and hit me on spelling........


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2018)

Terps said:


> That's cute you have no argument see so gonna sit there and try and hit me on spelling........


it's not really the incorrect spelling that he's jabbing you for, it's the fact that your incorrect spelling betrays you to be a sock puppet of a really dumb, fat, broke, racist loser who got booted from this site after a really bad meltdown, alex.

ever start that dispensary like you said you would, lard-ass?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2018)

Terps said:


> You're delusional what it really comes down to is even the deep state's will start to profit From the booming economy and there's no way that they will allow it to be derailed. You watch after the mid terms even the news organizations will start to shift towards Trump because they will come to the realization that they have no existence without him.
> 
> Also you're smoking crack if you think there's a blue wave coming especially if there's a peace deal brokered with North Korea you're just living in magic fairy land


Speaking of smoking crack, define the "deep state", who is involved and how do they exercise power? The government is completely in the control of the GOP, so who is this "deep state" ya keep pulling out of yer ass. Are you really that stupid and naive to believe such transparent bullshit?

Your world view seems tenuous at best and yer swallowing some pretty obvious lies hook line and sinker, why when Donald sets the hook on ya it'll rip yer arsehole out.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2018)

Terps said:


> You're delusional what it really comes down to is even the deep state's will start to profit From the booming economy and there's no way that they will allow it to be derailed. You watch after the mid terms even the news organizations will start to shift towards Trump because they will come to the realization that they have no existence without him.
> 
> Also you're smoking crack if you think there's a blue wave coming especially if there's a peace deal brokered with North Korea you're just living in magic fairy land


The big money is betting on a severe recession. We never see spikes up. Only spikes down and the market recovers mostly, then spikes down again. 

You are in a fairy land already if you think North Korea will give up its nukes. Not going to happen. Trump can draw up a peace treaty with NK but only if he recognizes NK's right to hold nukes as a deterrent. "The Libya model". LOL what a bunch of stumblebums.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> You are in a fairy land already if you think North Korea will give up its nukes. Not going to happen. Trump can draw up a peace treaty with NK but only if he recognizes NK's right to hold nukes as a deterrent. "The Libya model". LOL what a bunch of stumblebums.



exactly


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> like i said, i don't believe you anymore.
> 
> i'm just gonna buy more ammo. time is coming...


Stock up and practice at the range, don't think you'll need it though, at least I hope. I imagine with those steel import tariffs guns will be more expensive!

I figure if Donald is still around in November it will be a bloodbath for the GOP, even in Dixie. Mueller is closing in and something is stopping Donald from removing a really big hair from his asshole, Donald only responds to fear. Jeff Sessions is an asshole, but he's a smart asshole and wants to stay away from Russia, probably has some kind of secret deal cut with Mueller to avoid jail. Sessions is cock blocking Trump for a reason and Trump is too chicken to fire him, so far.

The democrats will be out in force in november and the republicans have lost the middle of the country and the youth vote for a generation. All that are left in the GOP base are racist Trumper loonies and assorted assholes, all the good folks have left the party by now. 35 to 40% of the electorate does not win elections, even way down south in the land of cotton. After the midterms what will be left of the GOP will be insane and make the current version look mild as the base is distilled down to the really dumb and crazy.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stock up and practice at the range, don't think you'll need it though, at least I hope. I imagine with those steel import tariffs guns will be more expensive!
> 
> I figure if Donald is still around in November it will be a bloodbath for the GOP, even in Dixie. Mueller is closing in and something is stopping Donald from removing a really big hair from his asshole, Donald only responds to fear. Jeff Sessions is an asshole, but he's a smart asshole and wants to stay away from Russia, probably has some kind of secret deal cut with Mueller to avoid jail. Sessions is cock blocking Trump for a reason and Trump is too chicken to fire him, so far.
> 
> The democrats will be out in force in november and the republicans have lost the middle of the country and the youth vote for a generation. All that are left in the GOP base are racist Trumper loonies and assorted assholes, all the good folks have left the party by now. 35 to 40% of the electorate does not win elections, even way down south in the land of cotton. After the midterms what will be left of the GOP will be insane and make the current version look mild as the base is distilled down to the really dumb and crazy.



trump is already planning his deep state conspiracy theories regarding the midterms. retards across america are soaking it up...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump is already planning his deep state conspiracy theories regarding the midterms. retards across america are soaking it up...


They are pushing the "Embrace the Chaos" meme. They are trying to make incompetent thrashing a positive thing. With the base, it probably is........


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

greg nr said:


> They are pushing the "Embrace the Chaos" meme. They are trying to make incompetent thrashing a positive thing. With the base, it probably is........


it's unbelievable how gullible and naive the white evangelical has become. too much church, guns and fox news leads to brain damage.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 4, 2018)

You've heard it before. But this is where this is heading. Court battle after court battle, all the way to SCOTUS. And no prosecutions can happen while its underway.

*Trump says he has the power to pardon himself*
Source: *Marketwatch *

Over Twitter, President Donald Trump on Monday said he has the power to pardon himself, as the investigation into alleged collusion by his presidential campaign with Russian continues. "As has been stated by numerous legal scholars, I have the absolute right to PARDON myself, but why would I do that when I have done nothing wrong? In the meantime, the never ending Witch Hunt, led by 13 very Angry and Conflicted Democrats (& others) continues into the mid-terms," the president tweeted. Trump's lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, said on Sunday that Trump "probably" has that power, though he said the political ramifications of doing so would be "tough."

Read more: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/trump-says-he-has-the-power-to-pardon-himself-2018-06-04


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You've heard it before. But this is where this is heading. Court battle after court battle, all the way to SCOTUS. And no prosecutions can happen while its underway.
> 
> *Trump says he has the power to pardon himself*
> Source: *Marketwatch *
> ...


tough? if he isn't impeached the same day he pardons himself, there'll be blood in the streets


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tough? if he isn't impeached the same day he pardons himself, there'll be blood in the streets



there absolutely will be BLOOD in the STREETS if cheeto jesus tries to pardon himself.

like i've said in the recent past, America is GONNA HAVE TO TAKE OUT THE TRASH, its' starting to stink in here...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

On a happier note, what happens in the land of the setting sun, usually happens later in the rest of the country...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*California's GOP is collapsing. Is that a sign for Republicans nationwide?*
*After Tuesday's primary, the GOP may not even have a candidate in the running for governor or Senate this fall.*
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/california-s-gop-collapsing-sign-republicans-nationwide-n879286

WASHINGTON — Republicans once dominated California. This year, GOP candidates are limping toward the finish line.

Last week, independents surpassed Republicans to become the second-largest bloc of registered voters in the state after Democrats. And after Tuesday's unusual "jungle" primary, the GOP might have missed its shot at the governor's mansion and a Senate seat — something experts say that should be a dire warning for the party nationwide.

California's primary system, implemented in 2012, means Republicans are no longer guaranteed a slot on the general election ballot and must compete with Democrats in the primary, where only the top two finishers advance to November, regardless of party. It's caused serious headaches for Democrats. But for Republicans, the problem is existential.

The state's most recent Republican governor, Arnold Schwarzenegger, reaches for cataclysmic language when describing the state of his party. "Today, we are the Titanic after it hit the iceberg, but before the last bit of the ship submerged," he told a group of fellow Republicans this spring.
*More....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there absolutely will be BLOOD in the STREETS if cheeto jesus tries to pardon himself.
> 
> like i've said in the recent past, America is GONNA HAVE TO TAKE OUT THE TRASH, its' starting to stink in here...


Make sure ya get a video taped explanation before ya chop the head off yer GOP congressman or senator, they don't answer many questions with their head on a pike!

Donald's water is getting heavier by the day and he's just getting started, it's enough to drown an elephant!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trump is already planning his deep state conspiracy theories regarding the midterms. retards across america are soaking it up...


I agree, what Trump is up to is obvious, but I don't think it's gonna work. He will force the issue as Mueller closes in, his statements (through Rudy) that he is above the law say as much. More heat is required and Trump will soon have it as soon as he hears Cohen is talking or some other trigger. The fact that no family members have been indicted means they can still be charged by NY state and a federal pardon won't help them. I'm pretty sure something will come up soon that will force the issue to a head.

Once Trump is out of office he's fucked bigly and knows it and he will be out of office one day, or Obama will be the last president of the republic, Trump wouldn't really count as one. Then again the Romans counted Nero as an emperor, even if he helped bring down the empire and burn Rome...

Do you think Donald will leave the White House a free man or in cuffs? I'm betting on a perp walk before the midterms. Pence's hand will still be on the bible when the cuffs click on Donald's tiny wrists.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

maybe Mueller is waiting to charge him till he's out of office and can't pardon himself?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe Mueller is waiting to charge him till he's out of office and can't pardon himself?


There is a lot of speculation there are sealed indictments waiting for him to leave office. They get around statute of limitation issues as well as prosecuting a sitting potus.

But he could still pardon himself before he leaves. It can be a blanket pardon for any and all crimes he may have committed. We wouldn't even know about it until he disclosed it after he left office. Then the courts would be busy for a while, and he would be free.

It's generally assumed it wouldn't stand lower court challenges, but it has never been tested. Likewise, it's untested whether you can pardon a co-conspirator. That would arguably be a crime in itself (obstruction) that a court may not want to allow. They generally frown on using the law to break the law.

With a radical right majority on the SCOTUS though, all bets are off when it comes to predicting an outcome based on logic and law. There are a lot of originalists who bristle when anyone tries to interpret a very clearly stated constitutional power. You can already hear them making these arguments. It's all very muddy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> But he could still pardon himself before he leaves. It can be a blanket pardon for any and all crimes he may have committed. We wouldn't even know about it until he disclosed it after he left office. Then the courts would be busy for a while, and he would be free.


Says who? He could be arrested and held without bail (happens with espionage cases all the time) until the SCOTUS makes a determination, let him sue, good luck with that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree, what Trump is up to is obvious, but I don't think it's gonna work. He will force the issue as Mueller closes in, his statements (through Rudy) that he is above the law say as much. More heat is required and Trump will soon have it as soon as he hears Cohen is talking or some other trigger. The fact that no family members have been indicted means they can still be charged by NY state and a federal pardon won't help them. I'm pretty sure something will come up soon that will force the issue to a head.
> 
> Once Trump is out of office he's fucked bigly and knows it and he will be out of office one day, or Obama will be the last president of the republic, Trump wouldn't really count as one. Then again the Romans counted Nero as an emperor, even if he helped bring down the empire and burn Rome...
> 
> Do you think Donald will leave the White House a free man or in cuffs? I'm betting on a perp walk before the midterms. Pence's hand will still be on the bible when the cuffs click on Donald's tiny wrists.


i think you are wrong. Donald Trump has become a cult leader and approximately 35% of voters will ALWAYS support him, even if he commits murder.

as you can see, AMERICA is going to have to take out the trash again.

35% of my countrymen are so angry about our country. we should help them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think you are wrong. Donald Trump has become a cult leader and approximately 35% of voters will ALWAYS support him, even if he commits murder.
> 
> as you can see, AMERICA is going to have to take out the trash again.
> 
> 35% of my countrymen are so angry about our country. we should help them...


After the midterms nobody is gonna care what those dumb bastards believe, let em worship the asshole, make a church to Cheeto Jesus. Donald has a lot of very powerful, smart and dedicated people mad as Hell at him, they will get the fucker, and they are just as pissed as you.

You'd be surprised at how a guilty verdict or two can take the wind outta their sails with the public.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After the midterms nobody is gonna care what those dumb bastards believe, let em worship the asshole, make a church to Cheeto Jesus. Donald has a lot of very powerful, smart and dedicated people mad as Hell at him, they will get the fucker, and they are just as pissed as you.
> 
> You'd be surprised at how a guilty verdict or two can take the wind outta their sails with the public.


they are all afraid of him and his control of the republican base. they are also complicit in his crimes.

this shit is going to get really fucking ugly...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think you are wrong. Donald Trump has become a cult leader and approximately 35% of voters will ALWAYS support him, even if he commits murder.
> 
> as you can see, AMERICA is going to have to take out the trash again.
> 
> 35% of my countrymen are so angry about our country. we should help them...


America ain't nothing special in that regard, look it up, 35% of any population does not value democracy and like authoritarian government. We have them here in Canada too, but history and fear have increased their numbers in the USA. Ya got lucky with Donald, if he had a brain America wouldn't have stood a chance, reform or die as a country, America 2.0 might be a good idea.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

We here in Canada could put in a good word for ya with Her Majesty the Queen, perhaps she'll take ya back? She's a much better Queen than the drama queen you now have running the place, the lady has class and doesn't lie either. Face it, the American experiment has failed, you were defeated as a country by an idiot like Donald Trump. When yer government has a FOR SALE sign on it, the russians might buy it, government by the highest bidder is another term for a slave auction.

PS: You'll have to "dispose" of Trump before we can help you though...


----------



## the rock (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> they are all afraid of him and his control of the republican base. they are also complicit in his crimes.ng alot better about it self now than in the last ten years.





Sour Wreck said:


> they are all afraid of him and his control of the republican base. they are also complicit in his crimes.
> 
> this shit is going to get really fucking ugly...


Do you have a specific time when the ugliness will occur,right now were sitting pretty


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 4, 2018)

the rock said:


> Do you have a specific time when the ugliness will occur,right now were sitting pretty


Welcome weak ass member


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 4, 2018)

the rock said:


> Do you have a specific time when the ugliness will occur,right now were sitting pretty



that shows your complete lack of logic and understanding of reality.

congrats fox sheep...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2018)

the rock said:


> Do you have a specific time when the ugliness will occur,right now were sitting pretty


So ya figure yer winning something eh, what exactly is that? Ya think Donald Trump is a better president than Obama? BTW There is a consensus among all presidential historians that Trump is the worst president in American history. Yer shitting yerself, what's Donald gonna do for you, are you a russian or something?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 5, 2018)

trump supporters are angry and desperate.

a deadly combination...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2018)

*Mueller Puts President Trump In Desperate Position; Pardon Spree A Bad Idea | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow explains why if Donald Trump wanted to pardon his way out of the Mueller investigation by pardoning all of his family, friends, and colleagues, the Russian indictments would still keep everyone on the hook, so Trump would have to pardon the Russians too.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Firing Mueller won't help with this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh but what a tangled web we weave, when first we practice to deceive...
I figure Donald has nearly woven himself a hermetically sealed cocoon of bullshit.
When this asshole goes down it will be epic and he'll go all the way to the very bottom.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Says who? He could be arrested and held without bail (happens with espionage cases all the time) until the SCOTUS makes a determination, let him sue, good luck with that.


A little piece of paper called the Constitution. US Courts give a LOT of deference to challenges based on explicit constitutional powers. If a future DoJ decides to challenge trumps use of a pardon (don't forget, there are a limited number of parties that could have standing to challenge trumps use of pardons), courts would likely stay any prosecutions while the challenge is in motion. By default, the pardon would be valid until it was struck down. You can't prosecute someone who is technically not guilty by means of a pardon.

If trump does it before he leaves office, and disallows the doj from challenging it in court, there may not be a way of knocking it down.

But assuming he does it in secret and only lets it out he did it after he leaves office, another admin could bring the challenge forwards, but he would be technically not guilty until the pardon was vacated. He would be free to eat mcdonalds and tweet about everything and anything. He'd probably even get tv time whenever he wanted it.

Sucks, but checks and balances are taken seriously.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2018)

http://theweek.com/speedreads/776888/doj-ruled-44-years-ago-that-president-cannot-pardon-himself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2018)

greg nr said:


> A little piece of paper called the Constitution. US Courts give a LOT of deference to challenges based on explicit constitutional powers. If a future DoJ decides to challenge trumps use of a pardon (don't forget, there are a limited number of parties that could have standing to challenge trumps use of pardons), courts would likely stay any prosecutions while the challenge is in motion. By default, the pardon would be valid until it was struck down. You can't prosecute someone who is technically not guilty by means of a pardon.
> 
> If trump does it before he leaves office, and disallows the doj from challenging it in court, there may not be a way of knocking it down.
> 
> ...


SCOTUS makes the call and all the experts say he can't pardon himself, with major crimes including espionage hanging over his head, I figure jail until they do. The last time I checked those folks on the court watch the news and apprehend the danger to the country and constitution, even Trump's own appointment will turn on him, no man is above the law trumps all other considerations. Even those he pardons might have a fight for their freedom if they are part of a conspiracy that also involves him, like election fraud, or conspiring with a hostile power, RICO might also apply. When he is removed from office, he's just another citizen and he'll be a sorry one too. Tradition causes ex presidents to be treated with deference, Trump has shit upon tradition and it's gonna shit on him. He knows this, which is why he is panicking bigly, and so he should, many have died for far less.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> SCOTUS makes the call and all the experts say he can't pardon himself, with major crimes including espionage hanging over his head, I figure jail until they do. The last time I checked those folks on the court watch the news and apprehend the danger to the country and constitution, even Trump's own appointment will turn on him, no man is above the law trumps all other considerations. Even those he pardons might have a fight for their freedom if they are part of a conspiracy that also involves him, like election fraud, or conspiring with a hostile power, RICO might also apply. When he is removed from office, he's just another citizen and he'll be a sorry one too. Tradition causes ex presidents are treated with deference, Trump has shit upon tradition and it's gonna shit on him. He knows this, which is why he is panicking bigly, and so he should, many have died for far less.



he and white evangelicals are about to become the most hated americans alive.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> SCOTUS makes the call and all the experts say he can't pardon himself, with major crimes including espionage hanging over his head, I figure jail until they do. The last time I checked those folks on the court watch the news and apprehend the danger to the country and constitution, even Trump's own appointment will turn on him, no man is above the law trumps all other considerations. Even those he pardons might have a fight for their freedom if they are part of a conspiracy that also involves him, like election fraud, or conspiring with a hostile power, RICO might also apply. When he is removed from office, he's just another citizen and he'll be a sorry one too. Tradition causes ex presidents to be treated with deference, Trump has shit upon tradition and it's gonna shit on him. He knows this, which is why he is panicking bigly, and so he should, many have died for far less.


Not the way pardons work. A pardon is an iron clad defense (until it is vacated) since by definition, you are not guilty of the crimes you were pardoned of. "Any and all crimes against the United States". It doesn't matter if it's treason, murder, or child rape. You are not guilty and can't be jailed or punished in any way.

It would be like the gov't putting you in jail, without trial, without charging you with a crime. They can't do that.

To hold someone in jail, you have to charge them with a specific crime. You go before a judge who approves the charges and arraigns you. That judge decides if you are held in jail or get out on bail pending trial.

A judge would toss the charges if a pardon is in place. Even if a judge rules the pardon is invalid, they likely wouldn't hold a defendant in jail pending appeal.

And the scotus would decide it, which is to say john roberts would decide it since we know how the other 8 would vote. Roberts is an originalist. We probably wouldn't like the eventual decision. SCOTUS is a politicized body. It always has been.

But no matter how the court rules, we should push for a constitutional amendment to declare that a potus may not pardon themselves, co-conspirators, or direct family members without a 2/3 vote in both houses to approve it. No person should be above the law. It can even be done retroactively, thus revoking any pardons granted by the pretender in chief.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Not the way pardons work. A pardon is an iron clad defense (until it is vacated) since by definition, you are not guilty of the crimes you were pardoned of. "Any and all crimes against the United States". It doesn't matter if it's treason, murder, or child rape. You are not guilty and can't be jailed or punished in any way.
> 
> It would be like the gov't putting you in jail, without trial, without charging you with a crime. They can't do that.
> 
> ...


From what I understand a pardon comes with an admission, or assumtion of guilt, in other words you have to be convicted of a crime to receive one. I also believe the convicted criminal gives up their fifth amendment rights pertaining to the crime when accepting a pardon. If they were a co conspirator, the president could then be open to prosecution for obstructing through the testimony of a co conspirator.

I'm sure trump will try anything to save his ass, legal or not, so we have to assume special circumstances for the down fall of his white priveleged, lying fat ass.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 6, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> From what I understand a pardon comes with an admission, or assumtion of guilt, in other words you have to be convicted of a crime to receive one. I also believe the convicted criminal gives up their fifth amendment rights pertaining to the crime when accepting a pardon. If they were a co conspirator, the president could then be open to prosecution for obstructing through the testimony of a co conspirator.
> 
> I'm sure trump will try anything to save his ass, legal or not, so we have to assume special circumstances for the down fall of his white priveleged, lying fat ass.


No, the pardon power is broad and absolute. You don't even need to be charged. The only limitation known is that you can't pardon future crimes. That would be a carte blanche, and it isn't a part of english common law, which is where the definition of a pardon originated.

Remember Richard Nixon? Gerald Ford pardoned him before any charges were brought.

President Ford issued a presidential pardon (Proclamation 4311) on September 8, 1974, which granted former president Richard Nixon a full and unconditional pardon for any crimes he might have committed against the United States while president (Wikipedia).​But it looks like we will need another yes vote to convict. This one doesn't look very certain.

*Manchin goes full MAGA*
Source: *Politico*



The vulnerable West Virginia Democrat is embracing Donald Trump, figuratively and literally: ‘We just kind of do the man-bump type thing.’

By BURGESS EVERETT 06/06/2018 04:02 AM EDT

RANSON, W.Va. — Joe Manchin wants you to know he really likes Donald Trump.

The West Virginia senator doesn’t put it quite that way. But more than any other Democrat in Congress, he's positioned himself as a vocal Trump ally. In fact, the senator, up for reelection in a state Trump won by more than 40 points, told POLITICO he isn’t ruling out endorsing Trump for reelection in 2020 — a position practically unheard of for a politician with a “D” next to his name.

“I’m open to supporting the person who I think is best for my country and my state,” Manchin said this week from the driver’s seat of his Grand Cherokee, insisting he’s game to work with any president of either party. “If his policies are best, I’ll be right there.”

Trump’s popularity in West Virginia has Republicans salivating over the prospect of knocking off the legendary 70-year-old senator and former governor this fall. In response, Manchin is sidling up to the president — his policies, his nominees, at times even Trump himself — as the independent-minded Democrat prepares for the toughest race of his career against GOP state Attorney General Patrick Morrisey.

Read more: https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/06/manchin-trump-west-virginia-midterms-626437​


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2018)

Paul Ryan joins Gowdy in saying there was no spy in the tRUmp campaign.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.
> 
> I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.
> 
> ...


Not before this POS goes http://commonsensewonder.blogspot.com/2018/06/sources-wasserman-schultz-screamed-at.html


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like the GOP purged Democratic voter registrations in California.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Not before this POS goes http://commonsensewonder.blogspot.com/2018/06/sources-wasserman-schultz-screamed-at.html


There is no common sense in the link you posted, just a slick propaganda rag financed by a right wing billionaire. Just another hack selling out their country because of stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like the GOP purged Democratic voter registrations in California.


Did they hack? Sounds like a felony and civil lawsuits by those purged no matter how it was done. Perhaps the GOP subcontracted the hacking to the russians, again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2018)

greg nr said:


> No, the pardon power is broad and absolute. You don't even need to be charged. The only limitation known is that you can't pardon future crimes. That would be a carte blanche, and it isn't a part of english common law, which is where the definition of a pardon originated.
> 
> Remember Richard Nixon? Gerald Ford pardoned him before any charges were brought.
> 
> ...


Manchin is dealing with a high percentage of idiots in his state, though I figure he could be harder on Trump and win, when the time comes it'll be thumbs down for Donald if this guy wins. Of more concern is the sleazy move by McConnell not to recess the senate during campaign season, but I figure folks are on to that and the Dems will substitute some heavy hitters like Obama and Biden for them on the campaign trail.

I don't think Pence will pardon Trump, even if he promises him he will (one of the best bald face liars I've ever seen), no honor among thieves or traitors either. Donald can't pardon himself, he will try a secret pardon for himself and wave it around, but I figure they expect that and will deal with it accordingly.

Mueller has lots of time to charge the principals and even though Trump can pardon for past crimes, it's hard to know which ones to pardon if they haven't been charged yet and then there's the russians, who might have to be pardoned too, if the family is to be pardoned... If they haven't been charged federally they can be indicted by NY state, so can Donald come to think of it. Mueller has other ways to "smoke Donald out", what's interesting is Jeff Sessions role in all this, he's acting uncharacteristically like a good citizen in this area of his portfolio, a savage heathen in all others. He's cock blocking Donald for a reason and it's clearly driving Donald nuts, he must have a secret deal or at least a hope of getting off on perjury. Donald appears to be boxed in and they must be driving him like a steer down the shoot to his execution, if not end the investigation now, there are lots of ways of doing it. Something's keeping this process going and Donald squirming and screaming, somebody must figure on some breaking news to resolve this.

Mueller is squeezing Maniforts nuts to the cracking point and I wonder how Paulie is gonna like prison. Depending on Donald for anything is a mistake and I don't think Mueller needs Manafort to make the case against Trump, it would be nice, since he is a direct link to russia. They probably got Manafort for so much shit that even if he cut a deal he'd still spend the rest of his life in jail.

Trump is in deep shit and the only way out is to go for a power grab and become "Fuhrer for life", Die Trumpenfuhrer!
A few folks might have something to say about that, not the GOP congress though, only Heil Trumpenfuhrer from them.

There's still a couple of weeks left until the first day of summer and the circle is closing in, with Donald a week can be a very long time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Manchin is dealing with a high percentage of idiots in his state, though I figure he could be harder on Trump and win, when the time comes it'll be thumbs down for Donald if this guy wins. Of more concern is the sleazy move by McConnell not to recess the senate during campaign season, but I figure folks are on to that and the Dems will substitute some heavy hitters like Obama and Biden for them on the campaign trail.
> 
> I don't think Pence will pardon Trump, even if he promises him he will (one of the best bald face liars I've ever seen), no honor among thieves or traitors either. Donald can't pardon himself, he will try a secret pardon for himself and wave it around, but I figure they expect that and will deal with it accordingly.
> 
> ...


Constitutional crisis coming soon. This won't end well no matter how it ends. The Republicans have fully sold their souls and we will not be free of this for a long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Constitutional crisis coming soon. This won't end well no matter how it ends. The Republicans have fully sold their souls and we will not be free of this for a long time.


Yep, it's gonna be messy until they work up the guts to put the beast down, we are waaaaay past due on doing Donald. Goes to show ya what an awful state the country is in and how many morons are on the loose.

Hope comes from the bellwether state of California and the extinction of the GOP, or more likely a splitting of the right into two parties. It happened here in Canada after a disastrous Progressive Conservative (an oxymoron for sure) government left them with only one seat in parliament, they split into the PC party and the reform party. When they split they were excluded from power for a decade and only when they united into the conservative party (dropped the progressive) did they regain power for another decade of fuckups under Steven Harper. If the republicans lose a landslide and accelerate their descent into madness after the midterms, the conservative money might just form another conservative party and gradually take back the GOP over time. The only way the leadership and donor class can reclaim ownership of the republican party is to get rid of Donald, as in prison for life with no Twitter.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, it's gonna be messy until they work up the guts to put the beast down, we are waaaaay past due on doing Donald. Goes to show ya what an awful state the country is in and how many morons are on the loose.
> 
> Hope comes from the bellwether state of California and the extinction of the GOP, or more likely a splitting of the right into two parties. It happened here in Canada after a disastrous Progressive Conservative (an oxymoron for sure) government left them with only one seat in parliament, they split into the PC party and the reform party. When they split they were excluded from power for a decade and only when they united into the conservative party (dropped the progressive) did they regain power for another decade of fuckups under Steven Harper. If the republicans lose a landslide and accelerate their descent into madness after the midterms, the conservative money might just form another conservative party and gradually take back the GOP over time. The only way the leadership and donor class can reclaim ownership of the republican party is to get rid of Donald, as in prison for life with no Twitter.


Once you worship at the altar of dumbness, there is no way back.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2018)

Go granny go, a 94 year old woman in Elgin Ill. is fighting town officials to keep her Impeach trump sign in her yard lol.

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/390929-illinois-woman-fighting-to-keep-impeach-president-trump-now


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Go granny go, a 94 year old woman in Elgin Ill. is fighting town officials to keep her Impeach trump sign in her yard lol.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/390929-illinois-woman-fighting-to-keep-impeach-president-trump-now


everyone in america that feels this way should have a sign in their yard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2018)

Trump is accusing Canada of burning down the WH, wonder where he read that! It was the British, honest!


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Go granny go, a 94 year old woman in Elgin Ill. is fighting town officials to keep her Impeach trump sign in her yard lol.
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/390929-illinois-woman-fighting-to-keep-impeach-president-trump-now


I remember the "America, love it, or leave it" stickers in '68. Really? In order to live in this country, I must obey? That's not freedom. That city council is in for a whole lot of unwanted scrutiny and ridicule, not to mention law suits.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 6, 2018)

*The Astonishing Tale of the Man Mueller Calls ‘Person A’*
One of the most shocking revelations from the special counsel’s investigation is the suggestion that Paul Manafort’s longtime aide is a pawn of Russian intelligence.

https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/562217/


----------



## greg nr (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


>


Why it's King Shit himself! I got em figured for a drama queen. There are a lot of idiots in America, but not enough to crown Donald king, the longer he stays the deeper the reforms that will be put into place. If the democrats don't merely win, but sweep the board, he might be gone before the change of power, as a lot of pissed off lame duck GOP congressmen with nothing to lose blame Trump for their sudden unemployment.

If Trump is still around in November it's gonna be hard on the GOP, how bad does their governance have to be? How far from conservative values and constitutional norms does Trump have to go? How much obvious election cheating and outright treason is enough? Obama would have been lynched, much less impeached if he did what Trump does in a week. Racism/tribalism, fear, hate and greed make average people stupid and those already idiots, more so. I wonder how many of his supporters would invest their life savings with Trump or work as a contractor for one of his businesses?

If Mueller waits until after the midterms to issue the first finding, it will be a dandy! If he's fired before then he will be called to testify and will present the findings then. I have a feeling the senate judiciary committee might be eager to hear from Mueller and the GOP is secretly ready for what he has to say or some action by Trump to set the ball rolling.

I'll bet a lot of GOP members already know of their death sentence from the internal polling in their districts...


----------



## topcat (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing the reaction of the religious right when the facts behind Eyefangkuh Trump's abortion of her and Daddy's love child come out. The records of the payment of said abortion and daughter's payoff are in Cohen's documents. Yeah, I made it up, but it's feasible.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why it's King Shit himself! I got em figured for a drama queen. There are a lot of idiots in America, but not enough to crown Donald king, the longer he stays the deeper the reforms that will be put into place. If the democrats don't merely win, but sweep the board, he might be gone before the change of power, as a lot of pissed off lame duck GOP congressmen with nothing to lose blame Trump for their sudden unemployment.
> 
> If Trump is still around in November it's gonna be hard on the GOP, how bad does their governance have to be? How far from conservative values and constitutional norms does Trump have to go? How much obvious election cheating and outright treason is enough? Obama would have been lynched, much less impeached if he did what Trump does in a week. Racism/tribalism, fear, hate and greed make average people stupid and those already idiots, more so. I wonder how many of his supporters would invest their life savings with Trump or work as a contractor for one of his businesses?
> 
> ...



trumps approval rating among republicans is 87%

no GOP politicians will stand up to him, except a few, all of who have already announced their retirement.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the reaction of the religious right when the facts behind Eyefangkuh Trump's abortion of her and Daddy's love child come out. The records of the payment of said abortion and daughter's payoff are in Cohen's documents. Yeah, I made it up, but it's feasible.



i think dumbfuck white evangelicals are all-in. i really believe they will go down with the ship.

i also hope that america from this point forward view them as the dumbass brainwashed troublemakers that they are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

*GOP Gets Wiped Out In California Senate Race | The Last Word*




In the State of Nixon and Reagan, no Republican running for U.S. Senate got more than 9% of the vote against Dianne Feinstein one of the Democrats leading the investigation of the Trump campaign & Russian operatives. That has the Democratic Candidate for Gov. daring Trump to come campaign. Ron Klain joins Lawrence.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maybe there's something in this, is it just California or is it an indicator of something bigger and broader? 9%! for the GOP, where are all the shitheads, have they all left the state? Unless they all went back to the south east, this shit gotta hurt the GOP even in Dixie. The GOP should have at least 30% support, even in California.

What other states have a similar open primary system? More similar examples would be useful for projecting the results of the midterms accurately. This type of system might be a good choice for your state too, seems to give better options to the voting public.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP Gets Wiped Out In California Senate Race | The Last Word*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit didn't go down like that in the cali house races. there was no signal of a blue wave in the primary...

turnout wasn't even that great.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


>


More spanking materials


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> More spanking materials


I think someone will end up rolling the magazine up, get a fist full of red tie with the other hand, and slap him around the ears with it until the SS drags them off... Maybe the SS will take their time dragging them off Trump," We thought we were supposed to protect the president, nobody said anything about a king...".


----------



## topcat (Jun 7, 2018)

Dems got their candidate on all but one solid red district ballot. That's progress. Indeed, there needs to be a higher turnout. Me thinks herr gropenfuhrer (from Ahnodt Svatzenegger days) will provide the impetus in coming weeks. It's a big state, with still a lot of backward, regressive republicants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

It looks like Sean Hannity and half of Fox news might end up in jail, maybe Mueller will charge him after Trump is removed. It looks like Hannity could be charged over this business one day in the future, after Donald is gone.


----------



## Terps (Jun 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like Sean Hannity and half of Fox news might end up in jail, maybe Mueller will charge him after Trump is removed. It looks like Hannity could be charged over this business one day in the future, after Donald is gone.


I just got to ask as I'm assuming like usual you just jumped on a bandwagon without doing any research. Did you watch the clip where he said it?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 7, 2018)

What other president could inspire such art?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

Terps said:


> I just got to ask as I'm assuming like usual you just jumped on a bandwagon without doing any research. Did you watch the clip where he said it?


With the other shit he's up to his neck in, a case could be made, not just on the bullshit that fell out of his mouth, but if ya add it up and I'm sure some lifer in the DOJ is. Who knows what shit will come out of this, Maybe Cohen has him on his mountain of recordings with his pants down, Mueller has a lot more info but knows Trump will abuse his office and the constitution to cover his treason and other crimes so he's playing him.

Something has got Donald squirming and boxed in, cause he's howling and dancing in the center of the Twitter tornado. He sure is acting like a guilty man, but I suppose you figure he's some kind of God, because he gets those you don't like and are afraid off. Your not a conservative you're a Trumper and something other than common sense, integrity and a love of your country is jerking your chain. Alternative facts don't work in court, they work only with morons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

greg nr said:


> What other president could inspire such art?


Where the Hell have you been poking around to find that!


----------



## Terps (Jun 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the other shit he's up to his neck in, a case could be made, not just on the bullshit that fell out of his mouth, but if ya add it up and I'm sure some lifer in the DOJ is. Who knows what shit will come out of this, Maybe Cohen has him on his mountain of recordings with his pants down, Mueller has a lot more info but knows Trump will abuse his office and the constitution to cover his treason and other crimes so he's playing him.
> 
> Something has got Donald squirming and boxed in, cause he's howling and dancing in the center of the Twitter tornado. He sure is acting like a guilty man, but I suppose you figure he's some kind of God, because he gets those you don't like and are afraid off. Your not a conservative you're a Trumper and something other than common sense, integrity and a love of your country is jerking your chain. Alternative facts don't work in court, they work only with morons.


So based off what you say here you do not believe in the first amendment as it stands correct? Because Alan Dershowitz disagrees with you.


----------



## Terps (Jun 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> shit didn't go down like that in the cali house races. there was no signal of a blue wave in the primary...
> 
> turnout wasn't even that great.


Even with the rigged system a republican still made the ticket some blue wave lmfao. How long are you going to be wrong its been 3 years now.You like to ask if I am tired of winning yet hell no but losing constantly and being proven wrong for 3 years has to be getting old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2018)

Terps said:


> So based off what you say here you do not believe in the first amendment as it stands correct? Because Alan Dershowitz disagrees with you.


A lot of lawyers disagree with Alan Dershowitz. Your not allowed to shout fire in a theater, or counsel criminal acts, or be a party of a conspiracy to obstruct justice. You can say what ya want, though sometimes it can get ya hanged or at least put in jail. Sean better hope that Cohen don't serve him up to Mueller with all those audio recordings he was in the habit of making. I figure Sean has made a lot of enemies in the DOJ and FBI, if anything turns up I'm sure they will look real hard at nailing his ass, after Donald is done, that is.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 8, 2018)

And on another note...

*Romney Predicts 4 More Years for Trump*
Source: *U.S. News retell of AP*

PARK CITY, Utah (AP) — He once called Donald Trump "a con man," but Mitt Romney on Thursday night predicted that Trump would "easily" win his party's presidential nomination in 2020 and "solidly" win a second term. 

Romney, the GOP's failed 2012 presidential nominee from Massachusetts, now a Republican Senate candidate in Utah, made the prediction as he welcomed dozens of high-profile business and political leaders to a mountainside retreat in Utah Thursday night. As he has every year since 2012, Romney played host to an invitation-only summit focused on the future of American leadership at home and abroad. 

The future, he predicted, would feature Trump as America's leader at least for another six years. 

"I think that not just because of the strong economy and the fact that people are going to see increasingly rising wages," Romney said, "but I think it's also true because I think our Democrat friends are likely to nominate someone who is really out of the mainstream of American thought and will make it easier for a president who's presiding over a growing economy."

Read more: https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2018-06-07/romney-predicts-4-more-years-for-trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And on another note...
> 
> *Romney Predicts 4 More Years for Trump*
> Source: *U.S. News retell of AP*
> ...


So Mitt is slurping down the kool aid with both hands, I'd say your country is in great danger with over 80% of republicans supporting Trump and 40+% approving of his job performance. What criteria they are using to judge performance eludes me, Trump is a real and present danger. Can you really blame republican politicians for thinking the public are fools, when 40% are and enough of the rest don't give a shit. Like I said, in a way yer lucky that Trump is so stupid and damaged as a human being, if he had a brain and a plan America wouldn't have stood a chance and the rest of us would be fucked too. Though maybe I'm speaking too soon, Donald is heading to Asia to talk to another nuclear armed psycho, Donald likes dictators though...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And on another note...
> 
> *Romney Predicts 4 More Years for Trump*
> Source: *U.S. News retell of AP*
> ...


fuck mitt romney !!!!! rich out of touch piece of shit


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 8, 2018)

greg nr said:


> And on another note...
> 
> *Romney Predicts 4 More Years for Trump*
> Source: *U.S. News retell of AP*
> ...


Kiss the ring...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Kiss the ring...


More like kiss his ass... Even in Utah the base is nuts, mormons believe crazy shit and fell for a guy long ago named Joe Smith who was a lot like Donald, a fabulist sociopath. I figured Mitt would have more spine since Trump is not too popular in mormon country.

Donald will have his church and worshipers too, just like Elvis, in fact I'll bet there are a lot of the same people in both churches, since cognitive dissonance is not an issue for them. It's how they can call themselves christians, while serving the Devil day everyday, they also worship Trump and put his values before Christ's. Some folks are real good at bullshitting themselves.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More like kiss his ass... Even in Utah the base is nuts, mormons believe crazy shit and fell for a guy long ago named Joe Smith who was a lot like Donald, a fabulist sociopath. I figured Mitt would have more spine since Trump is not too popular in mormon country.
> 
> Donald will have his church and worshipers too, just like Elvis, in fact I'll bet there are a lot of the same people in both churches, since cognitive dissonance is not an issue for them. It's how they can call themselves christians, while serving the Devil day everyday, they also worship Trump and put his values before Christ's. Some folks are real good at bullshitting themselves.


the people that believe obama is a muslim believe trump is a christian.

wow, what a fucked up group of morons...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2018)

Terps said:


> So based off what you say here you do not believe in the first amendment as it stands correct? Because Alan Dershowitz disagrees with you.


How does banning a religion square up with that freedom of religion thing in the first amendment, lard-ass?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 8, 2018)

Terps said:


> So based off what you say here you do not believe in the first amendment as it stands correct? Because Alan Dershowitz disagrees with you.


Actions that are part of a conspiracy to commit treason or obstruct justice isn't protected under the first amendment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2018)

*Monologue: Turd in the Punchbowl | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trump introducing his trademark drama to the G7

*New Rule: Crass Dismissed | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill warns that free speech is under fire from both ends of the political spectrum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2018)

Trump considers Canada and your NATO allies "national security threats" and imposed tariffs because of a national security emergency. Do you think he will try to cancel the midterm elections if it doesn't look good for him? Nullify the results because of a national security threat (the russians might help with that)? I think Trump is capable of anything and if the republicans go along with him, you could have a "long congress", unless someone grows a pair down there and puts the beast down. I know all the arguments against such notions, but you are dealing with Trump here and common sense or decency play no part, he is a desperate, cornered, narcissistic sociopath so expect the absolute worst. Lets just see if we can avoid nuclear war in the next week, I'm sure Mueller is thinking about such things, before he does something that causes Donald to need a distraction.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump considers Canada and your NATO allies "national security threats" and imposed tariffs because of a national security emergency. Do you think he will try to cancel the midterm elections if it doesn't look good for him? Nullify the results because of a national security threat (the russians might help with that)? I think Trump is capable of anything and if the republicans go along with him, you could have a "long congress", unless someone grows a pair down there and puts the beast down. I know all the arguments against such notions, but you are dealing with Trump here and common sense or decency play no part, he is a desperate, cornered, narcissistic sociopath so expect the absolute worst. Lets just see if we can avoid nuclear war in the next week, I'm sure Mueller is thinking about such things, before he does something that causes Donald to need a distraction.


He can't cancel the midterms. They aren't run by the federal gov't. They are run by the states. He could try to postpone the presidential 2020 election, but that is a constitutional mandate, and the courts would stop him unless there was a legitimate national emergency. But the states would have to take that action to stop the midterms, which would hurt them since their members would have to leave office when their term ends.

But even if the 2020 presidential election wasn't held, trump would still cease to be president on Jan 20. Succession would fall to the speaker of the house since the vp slot would also be vacant. Since the house changes leaders before the president, that would be whomever was elected speaker on Jan 4th (I think, it's first week in Jan). If some states hold the federal election, but others don't, or if the election doesn't get out of the electoral college, the house can vote in a new president. It still wouldn't be trump.

So unless he sends the army into the scotus and house and shuts everything down and declares marshall law, his term will end. The constitution is explicit. Terms end, only elections can start them.

Bullets trump paper however. If the army breaks for trump, the country ends.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Bullets trump paper however. If the army breaks for trump, the country ends.


this says it all, i will leave america when this happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2018)

greg nr said:


> He can't cancel the midterms. They aren't run by the federal gov't. They are run by the states. He could try to postpone the presidential 2020 election, but that is a constitutional mandate, and the courts would stop him unless there was a legitimate national emergency. But the states would have to take that action to stop the midterms, which would hurt them since their members would have to leave office when their term ends.
> 
> But even if the 2020 presidential election wasn't held, trump would still cease to be president on Jan 20. Succession would fall to the speaker of the house since the vp slot would also be vacant. Since the house changes leaders before the president, that would be whomever was elected speaker on Jan 4th (I think, it's first week in Jan). If some states hold the federal election, but others don't, or if the election doesn't get out of the electoral college, the house can vote in a new president. It still wouldn't be trump.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but Trump will still try, he's desperate and cunning, but not too bright and doesn't know how the constitution works. He will try to destroy the country before he is forcibly removed from power and will foment unrest after he is gone, until the judge takes away his Twitter. He is gonna try to do as much damage as possible. I don't think too many in the military leadership would follow Trump into a power grab, if you have seen the US army field manual criteria for leadership abilities, you'll know Trump has none, he couldn't lead a pack of dogs (morons are another matter).

The congress has let him get away with everything so far, most in the GOP wouldn't say a thing if he floated the idea of a power grab. Ya got lucky with Trump, if he had a brain and a plan the country would be toast and so would the rest of us.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> Hopefully in 7 years


Yer either a Trumper who just discovered RIU or a new pair of socks that smell kinda used... Or maybe some 14 year old kid who doesn't know any better.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2018)

Yep, we're real impressed with this loser up here in Canada, I wonder what Putin ordered him to do about Korea... "Weak and dishonest" sounds like Trump, I think Donald is projecting again.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House attacks Canada on eve of North Korea summit*





President Trump flew to Singapore from Canada, where he participated in an especially contentious G7 summit that came after he triggered a trade dispute with several of the US' closest allies. The quick succession of combative G7 meetings and his arrival in Singapore for a summit with North Korea's dictator set up a striking contrast best captured by a pair of tweets Trump issued after leaving Canada in which he slammed Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau as "very dishonest & weak" and reneged on US plans to sign a joint communique with the G7 leaders.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2018)

Trump is just jealous of Ivanka's obvious infatuation with Trudeau


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 10, 2018)

Fine then, we are no longer going to accept the occasional Canadian penny in comerce anymore either. They will be seperated then discarded into fountains through out the states with not so well wishes, believe me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Fine then, we are no longer going to accept the occasional Canadian penny in comerce anymore either. They will be seperated then discarded into fountains through out the states with not so well wishes, believe me.


If Trump gave the word they'd be all in favor of invasion, why not, if yer in for treason already and don't mind Putin as yer Lord and master. You folks gotta do something about the morons in yer midst and in particular the moron in chief, he's probably gonna start a war and kill millions in yer name, if Putin wants it. Putin just wants America out of asia, so does China, he also wants to break up the G7 and NATO and his boy Donald is following orders, weakening the USA in every way he can. Putin owns the fucker, he's totally his bitch, Vlad's kompromat must be mighty indeed. Treason is always bitter tasting as are most poisons and ya'd have to be numb from the neck up not to sense it here.

PS, we got rid of the penny up here a few years ago, prices are rounded up or down, you won't find many Canadian pennies soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump is just jealous of Ivanka's obvious infatuation with Trudeau


I figure it's got more to do with treason, the russian invite to the G7 was a give away, Vlad owns him. Everything Trump has done and is doing serves Putin's interests, he's owned and by extension so are you and so is every other American.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure it's got more to do with treason, the russian invite to the G7 was a give away, Vlad owns him. Everything Trump has done and is doing serves Putin's interests, he's owned and by extension so are you and so is every other American.



I take offense at your premise of anyone "owning" me


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure it's got more to do with treason, the russian invite to the G7 was a give away, Vlad owns him. Everything Trump has done and is doing serves Putin's interests, he's owned and by extension so are you and so is every other American.


How did vladamir buy him


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> How did vladamir buy him


I doubt it was very difficult. Trump is a vulgarian, enough money would buy him easily. And if you back that up with incriminating blackmail, it isn't much of a trick to make him do what Putin wants. Think about it... What did Putin buy? Did he buy an intelligent, well educated man who had devoted his life to public service? No, he bought a privileged, slum-lord realty realty tycoon who starred in a reality show that glorified himself. That was easy.

Trump is out for Trump, not the country. He doesn't give a shit about America. The real question is why so many in America would vote for such an obvious piece of shit and why they still support him while he destroys the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I take offense at your premise of anyone "owning" me


That's the reality of the situation, many who did not support Hitler, ended fighting and dying in the frozen Hell of Stalin's USSR. He is your commander and chief and the way things are now, your owner, because your republic is broken and you are not free right now, you have a king (or should I say queen, as in drama), the GOP congress made him one. You have an absolute monarchy right now, I live in a constitutional monarchy and it feels much better.

You should resent Trump as your commander and chief a lot more than me saying your not truly free because of it, right now America is a prisoner of hate and fear, Donald is it's ugly face. Will you also take offense when he murders millions in your name with a nuclear war for a news cycle distraction? You and all Americans would have to own that, just like the people of Germany own Hitler.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> How did vladamir buy him


Read some honest professionally produced news, it's not hard to see. 

I'm pretty sure Mueller knows why Putin has his hand up Trump's ass working his mouth like he was Howdy Doody.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Read some honest professionally produced news, it's not hard to see.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mueller knows why Putin has his hand up Trump's ass working his mouth like he was Howdy Doody.


No offense but which one is honest???

Probably none of them?? When it comes to politics...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

"LISTEN YOU STUPID ASSHOLE", the adults in the room said... Donald is just following Vlad's orders at the G7, why he even invited him back in to the G7, even after he attacked America, WOW!


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree with you, but Trump will still try, he's desperate and cunning, but not too bright and doesn't know how the constitution works. He will try to destroy the country before he is forcibly removed from power and will foment unrest after he is gone, until the judge takes away his Twitter. He is gonna try to do as much damage as possible. I don't think too many in the military leadership would follow Trump into a power grab, if you have seen the US army field manual criteria for leadership abilities, you'll know Trump has none, he couldn't lead a pack of dogs (morons are another matter).
> 
> The congress has let him get away with everything so far, most in the GOP wouldn't say a thing if he floated the idea of a power grab. Ya got lucky with Trump, if he had a brain and a plan the country would be toast and so would the rest of us.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer either a Trumper who just discovered RIU or a new pair of socks that smell kinda used... Or maybe some 14 year old kid who doesn't know any better.


pcause a billionaire president who


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, we're real impressed with this loser up here in Canada, I wonder what Putin ordered him to do about Korea... "Weak and dishonest" sounds like Trump, I think Donald is projecting again.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *White House attacks Canada on eve of North Korea summit*
> 
> ...


you don’t need to be impressed brotha, he’s our president and I know the silent majority of America sees the great things he’s doing and are happy. He def has a lot of faults but he’s also not stupid like some people say, he’s a billionaire. I know anyone can do it if their dad gives them start up but that’s not true. I don’t have the figures but I believe more rich people die poor then die rich. Just because the haters yell the loudest and are more rash in how they get their message out. And the Russia shit went no where which is why the investigation has gone out of control going after anyone around Trump for any offense. If the shoe was on the other foot their is no way Obama, Clinton or Clinton wouldn’t end up in prison at the conclusion of the investigation. Obviously I have a different point of view on things then you but please don’t listen to one side just because they’re people are yelling the loudest or getting the dirtiest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> No offense but which one is honest???
> 
> Probably none of them?? When it comes to politics...


Try the CBC or BBC for some perspective, honest news sources are not hard to find if yer honest with yourself and don't just believe what you want to believe, like Obama is a Muslim or some other screwball alternate fact. Reality isn't hard to find, though it's sometimes difficult to deal with.


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> No offense but which one is honest???
> 
> Probably none of them?? When it comes to politics...


Deff none of them, they are all run by the same people or corporate interlocking committees or what ev they’re called


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> pcause a billionaire president who
> 
> you don’t need to be impressed brotha, he’s our president and I know the silent majority of America sees the great things he’s doing and are happy. He def has a lot of faults but he’s also not stupid like some people say, he’s a billionaire. I know anyone can do it if their dad gives them start up but that’s not true. I don’t have the figures but I believe more rich people die poor then die rich. Just because the haters yell the loudest and are more rash in how they get their message out. And the Russia shit went no where which is why the investigation has gone out of control going after anyone around Trump for any offense. If the shoe was on the other foot their is no way Obama, Clinton or Clinton wouldn’t end up in prison at the conclusion of the investigation. Obviously I have a different point of view on things then you but please don’t listen to one side just because they’re people are yelling the loudest or getting the dirtiest.


Yer full of shit and I or anybody else on this thread can easily prove it, even the news part of fox news reports the truth about this criminal who weaseled his way into power with the help of a hostile power, that he now serves, that makes him a traitor and you either a fool or not much better. This ain't no left right argument here, liberal/conservative has nothing to do with it at all, it's about hate, fear, racism, tribalism and treason, right vs wrong, easy stuff for regular folks who are not socially and emotionally retarded.


----------



## topcat (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> How did vladamir buy him


With money, how else? Comrade Drumpf is deep in debt to Russian government controlled banks and oligarchs. But you knew that, correct?


DonnyBrasc0 said:


> No offense but which one is honest???
> 
> Probably none of them?? When it comes to politics...


No offense, but the shorter list is who lies, starting with Fux Newz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> Deff none of them, they are all run by the same people or corporate interlocking committees or what ev they’re called


And trump is gonna solve this imaginary issue, how exactly?


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And trump is gonna solve this imaginary issue, how exactly?


I don’t think I said he’d solve it and it’s not imaginary, it’s public information. Here’s a snippet of what I found with a 1 second google search, wonder if it goes deeper....


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

I seriously can never get over how nasty lefties personalities are, just real angry people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> No offense but which one is honest???
> 
> Probably none of them?? When it comes to politics...


Yer just what Putin wants, confused, that's why the russians are experts in disinformation and have a rich history of creating bullshit. They now have a conduit into the west with the help of the right wing media who's talking points mesh pretty closely with the kremlin's lately. Traditional news sources use and adhere to professional journalistic standards. Propaganda and serves the interests of those who create it, news serves your interests and it does it by telling the truth.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer just what Putin wants, confused, that's why the russians are experts in disinformation and have a rich history of creating bullshit. They now have a conduit into the west with the help of the right wing media who's talking points mesh pretty closely with the kremlin's lately. Traditional news sources use and adhere to professional journalistic standards. Propaganda and serves the interests of those who create it, news serves your interests and it does it by telling the truth.


are you starting to understand how stupid the people are on the fox news, rush, hannity, trump side?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> I seriously can never get over how nasty lefties personalities are, just real angry people.


Like I said yer full of shit and not driven by common sense, but something else is jerking yer chain to the point where ya don't even feel the cock being driven up yer own arsehole, we call such people fools where I come from. Left or right has nothing to do with this issue, it's just a meaningless term in this context, right vs wrong is the issue here and you clearly don't know the difference.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> its gonna get worse fucktard.
> 
> i see trump supporters getting their asses beat in public for wearing MAGA hats in the future.
> 
> how's that?


Wouldnt be able to beat my ass the lefties around here weigh 120 lbs us rightys weight 170 - 400


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> are you starting to understand how stupid the people are on the fox news, rush, hannity, trump side?


I can still shit on em can't I!


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Wouldnt be able to beat my ass the lefties around here weigh 120 lbs us rightys weight 170 - 400


Seriously they all have real bad envy and self worth issues turning them into whiny high school girls who can’t have a convo with someone that thinks differently without personally insulting even though they’re the side of acceptance and equality, though I believe the black slaves in our past sees the left a little differently....


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said yer full of shit and not driven by common sense, but something else is jerking yer chain to the point where ya don't even feel the cock being driven up yer own arsehole, we call such people fools where I come from. Left or right has nothing to do with this issue, it's just a meaningless term in this context, right vs wrong is the issue here and you clearly don't know the difference.


History disagree with you mister sheep...


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> Seriously they all have real bad envy and self worth issues turning them into whiny high school girls who can’t have a convo with someone that thinks differently without personally insulting even though they’re the side of acceptance and equality, though I believe the black slaves in our past sees the left a little differently....


Dude to be honest with all the hipsters around here I could probably take on a hundred at one time I weighh 230 most I see are twigs n could break in half I was raised working a farm these guys where raised on video games


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer just what Putin wants, confused, that's why the russians are experts in disinformation and have a rich history of creating bullshit. They now have a conduit into the west with the help of the right wing media who's talking points mesh pretty closely with the kremlin's lately. Traditional news sources use and adhere to professional journalistic standards. Propaganda and serves the interests of those who create it, news serves your interests and it does it by telling the truth.


I figured you’d love Russia since your on the side of turning the US into a communists country....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> Seriously they all have real bad envy and self worth issues turning them into whiny high school girls who can’t have a convo with someone that thinks differently without personally insulting even though they’re the side of acceptance and equality, though I believe the black slaves in our past sees the left a little differently....


Maybe he's not left wing, but just an angry patriotic American who loves his country and hates treason and stupidity, you might be seeing more of them soon...


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe he's not left wing, but just an angry patriotic American who loves his country and hates treason and stupidity, you might be seeing more of them soon...


I think he’s left but I am on the side of the angry patriots. And my prob with trump is only that he’s not doing what he promised


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Dude to be honest with all the hipsters around here I could probably take on a hundred at one time I weighh 230 most I see are twigs n could break in half I was raised working a farm these guys where raised on video games


Smart like tractor, pull many plow as the russians say/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> I think he’s left but I am on the side of the angry patriots. And my prob with trump is only that he’s not doing what he promised


You ain't a patriot that much is for sure, anybody who puts Trump before the constitution is not a patriot or much of an American for that matter.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Smart like tractor, pull many plow as the russians say/


Well my dad was a Nazi but Im not...but he turned me into a Machine he made me work in the farm and outside from 10 till 6 then he made me help him fix anything with engines he was a racer sometimes id work from 10 am to 2 am all week gettn his shit ready most lefties I kno have a part time job at att...or taco bell


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> History disagree with you mister sheep...


Don't you know history is being made as we speak and the story ain't over yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Well my dad was a Nazi but Im not...but he turned me into a Machine he made me work in the farm and outside from 10 till 6 then he made me help him fix anything with engines he was a racer sometimes id work from 10 am to 2 am all week gettn his shit ready most lefties I kno have a part time job at att...or taco bell


You'd swear there were no left wing farmers, there's lot's and they work too, so do a lot of other people, yer just white, not special.


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

I also hate that everyo


DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Well my dad was a Nazi but Im not...but he turned me into a Machine he made me work in the farm and outside from 10 till 6 then he made me help him fix anything with engines he was a racer sometimes id work from 10 am to 2 am all week gettn his shit ready most lefties I kno have a part time job at att...or taco bell


Yessir, working for your money makes you not want to give it to people who don’t work thus creating a conservative. What I hate the most is people think that only the left loves the earth and smokes herb and shit but that is totally false, conservatives believe in real freedom, not just the freedoms one side thinks you should have.


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't you know history is being made as we speak and the story ain't over yet.


True but history also teaches left wing ideology always ends in misery and death


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You'd swear there were no left wing farmers, there's lot's and they work too, so do a lot of other people, yer just white, not special.


Not really from where I am most farmers here are mexican and white ..
But I live right next to hipsterville...full of trump haters..like I said they all are half my size and half of the guys look like they have stds...


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You ain't a patriot that much is for sure, anybody who puts Trump before the constitution is not a patriot or much of an American for that matter.


Lol what?


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Smart like tractor, pull many plow as the russians say/


Limp like noodle, plowed many times


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Not really from where I am most farmers here are mexican and white ..
> But I live right next to hipsterville...full of trump haters..like I said they all are half my size and half of the guys look like they have stds...


They do have stds...


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> I also hate that everyo
> 
> Yessir, working for your money makes you not want to give it to people who don’t work thus creating a conservative. What I hate the most is people think that only the left loves the earth and smokes herb and shit but that is totally false, conservatives believe in real freedom, not just the freedoms one side thinks you should have.


Dude we definitly love the earth...clean up our lakes that get polluted by trashy fucks who dump all their liqour cans on the beach, we ride dirtbikes, jetsking, seeing nature, working with nature on the farm, its livn the dream


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> They do have stds...


Better where gloves then when I get jumped by crazy maga haters


----------



## Tfunk0704 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ya remember a little bit ago when all those people were protesting with the native Americans and were supposed to be earth lovers but when it was over they all left the place a freaking dump. Like really freaking bad.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> Ya remember a little bit ago when all those people were protesting with the native Americans and were supposed to be earth lovers but when it was over they all left the place a freaking dump. Like really freaking bad.


Omg I remember that shit it was like a homeless encampment cleanup nasty ass shit


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Wouldnt be able to beat my ass the lefties around here weigh 120 lbs us rightys weight 170 - 400


i believe the 300-400 shit. plenty of white trash around where i live


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can still shit on em can't I!



the whole country should be shitting on them


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> *Well my dad was a Nazi* but Im not...but he turned me into a Machine he made me work in the farm and outside from 10 till 6 then he made me help him fix anything with engines he was a racer sometimes id work from 10 am to 2 am all week gettn his shit ready most lefties I kno have a part time job at att...or taco bell


@UncleBuck is going to crucify you....


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> @UncleBuck is going to crucify you....


Well I hope not...im not a Nazii..it was apart of my life story..I had zero control over my dads load when he made me..so yeah I guess sorry uncle buk


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

morons are morons, can't fix stupid. and when you get your news from faux and facebook, you are stupid


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Well I hope not...im not a Nazii..it was apart of my life story..I had zero control over my dads load when he made me..so yeah I guess sorry uncle buk


you have nazi blood in you and you voted for the candidate that was supported by the KKK.

congrats nazi....


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you have nazi blood in you and you voted for the candidate that was supported by the KKK.
> 
> congrats nazi....


I didnt vote...Due to issues with the law...lol...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> I didnt vote...Due to issues with the law...lol...


but if you were off parole you would have voted for cheeto jesus, i get it...


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> but if you were off parole you would have voted for cheeto jesus, i get it...


Okay dude Fine U win but really vote for...Hilary??? It was like tryna choose between getting fucked in the ass or the ear... not a good selection to choose from you know..


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> but if you were off parole you would have voted for cheeto jesus, i get it...



Why do you respond to these moronic sheeple? The guy just said he is 30 years old and obese! 

Then he says that he is smarter than anyone else. 


(Better get used to it. It happens every June, when school is over for the summer.)


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Why do you respond to these moronic sheeple? The guy just said he is 30 years old and obese!
> 
> Then he says that he is smarter than anyone else.
> 
> ...


Hey there fellow staff member..well my normal weight is about 190...I gained 40 tho after smoking pot I get to hungry sometimes lol...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Hey there fellow staff member..well my normal weight is about 190...I gained 40 tho after smoking pot I get to hungry sometimes lol...


so you're an obese fat ass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Not really from where I am most farmers here are mexican and white ..
> But I live right next to hipsterville...full of trump haters..like I said they all are half my size and half of the guys look like they have stds...


You mean American farmers don't you? Mexicans don't own farms in the USA as a rule and are racially classed as caucasian if it matters. So I guess you mean hispanic American farmers...


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You mean American farmers don't you? Mexicans don't own farms in the USA as a rule and are racially classed as caucasian if it matters. So I guess you mean hispanic American farmers...


Sorry I meant white farmers mexican workers is what I meant


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> so you're an obese fat ass.


I don't care that he's fat so much, it's that he's so fucking stupid that bothers me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Why do you respond to these moronic sheeple? The guy just said he is 30 years old and obese!
> 
> Then he says that he is smarter than anyone else.
> 
> ...


These guys are too dumb for school, I have a feeling it's just a bad memory for them, a bunch of elites trying to tell em stuff...


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These guys are too dumb for school, I have a feeling it's just a bad memory for them, a bunch of elites trying to tell em stuff...


You guys think everything is a conspiracy well then quit paying taxes, tell the goverment to fuck itself if trump really is as bad as you say he is


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These guys are too dumb for school, I have a feeling it's just a bad memory for them, a bunch of elites trying to tell em stuff...


they were homeschooled, but dropped out. they read and write at a 6th grade level


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

hunting squirrels were more important than readin and writin .... forget math, fuckers can add 2 + 2


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

Tfunk0704 said:


> I seriously can never get over how nasty lefties personalities are, just real angry people.


Grab them by the pussy, alex


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Grab them by the pussy, alex


Like u never said that one time in your whole life every man I ever hung out with say shit like that before


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

*Joe: President Donald Trump's Attack On Allies Offers No Strategic Benefit | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




In a series of tweets, President Donald Trump criticized Canadian PM Justin Trudeau's statement that the seven countries had come to a consensus on encouraging free and fair trade. Trump blasted Trudeau for being 'meek and mild.' The panel discusses.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What normal people think...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> You guys think everything is a conspiracy well then quit paying taxes, tell the goverment to fuck itself if trump really is as bad as you say he is


Nah, we pay our taxes 

We’re not criminals like you obese useless whites


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Like u never said that one time in your whole life every man I ever hung out with say shit like that before


He didn’t just say it, he was describing how he rapes women

There’s about two dozen women who can confirm he wasn’t just talking.

Trump is a rapist


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Like u never said that one time in your whole life every man I ever hung out with say shit like that before


How many of your friends were Presidential candidates?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

here's a day in the life of a homeschooler


_ah heck momma, i am tired of all this learnin. it's making my head hurt.

i reckon i am smart enough to get me a job at the factory in town. i don't 
need no science, readin, writin and rithmatic to operate a machine down at the
factory. besides, the good book tells us we can't trust mankind and science.

i mean momma, i sit here and try to concentrate on this readin and all i can
think of is being out in the woods and huntin squirrels. besides, thats really
all i need momma. a good gun and some squirrels to hunt. i can feed myself.
schoolin is over rated momma.

now billy bob, listen. i want you to grow up to be a smart, educated man.
i also want you to be a god-fearing man. how do you suppose you are going
to accomplish those things without putting in the effort?

momma, i've been down the factory where daddy works. i have seen what he does.
he doesn't need no readin or writin for his job. he sure don't need any math
or science either. and look mamma, he's a smart, god-fearing man.

well son, i guess we can call it day for readin and writin, but i want you
to do your bible studies before you go huntin. 

ah momma !!!!

billy bob, get you bible and open it to Leviticus 20:13
now read this with me billy bob...

13 If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have 
committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall 
be upon them.

ah momma, this bible study stuff is easy. i hate them queers and we should just 
kill em all.

ok billy bob, you are free to go huntin squirrels now, but i want you to memorize
that bible verse and repeat it back to me next week when have school day again. 
now run along and get out this house._


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Nah, we pay our taxes
> 
> We’re not criminals like you obese useless whites


Wow so if Trump is a Criminal then you are abiding a Criminal? Why not be real man like me and tell the system to fuck itself like I did..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: President Donald Trump's Attack On Allies Offers No Strategic Benefit | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole thing is so disingenuous. He focuses on one tiny aspect of trade, dairy - which makes up less than $600million total and harps about a 270% tariff that Canada charges. As a whole, American tariffs are just as high, even slightly higher than Canada's or any of our other allies. But the under-educated will seize on this one tiny part which reflects Canadian domestic politics and go crazy with it. This is the problem, the truth is always at a disadvantage to a clever lie with most of our electorate.

Trump is doing Putin's bidding as much as if he were a paid Soviet agent. This should be obvious to anybody with a brain.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Wow so if Trump is a Criminal then you are abiding a Criminal? Why not be real man like me and tell the system to fuck itself like I did..


The more of your posts I read the more surprised that you are not a fervent Trump supporter. Or at least you claim not to be.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The more of your posts I read the more surprised that you are not a fervent Trump supporter. Or at least you claim not to be.


Well Im just tired of the bullshit..hilary is a lier?? Trump a liar? I feel like they are playing us all...I like the fact that Trump is a boss thats about it...say what you want about his politics but the guy has money and knows how to make it

I am considering myself neither left or right. Im for my own safety and no one can tell me how to live my life Like I said I already told the judges to fuck themselves they were serving the filthiest part of the county so I saw what they did to it and said nah fuck you fools I aint gonna listen to your piece of shit orders


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Like u never said that one time in your whole life every man I ever hung out with say shit like that before


That explains a lot, get some friends who aren’t predators


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> That explains a lot, get some friends who aren’t predators


Dude go watch a vid of wolves maiting..its nature jus cuz I wanna grab someone by the pussy dont make me a rapist its natrual instinct


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Dude go watch a vid of wolves maiting..its nature jus cuz I wanna grab someone by the pussy dont make me a rapist its natrual instinct


I think we can aim higher than a pack of wolves when it comes to meeting another human. It is not a natural instinct to sexually assault women unless you are instinctively a rapist


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I think we can aim higher than a pack of wolves when it comes to meeting another human. It is not a natural instinct to sexually assault women unless you are instinctively a rapist


I mean dude its one thing to be bullshiting joke talk locker room talk about it with other men another thing to be actually doing it come on now your jus as much a dog as ol Donald we all are that story was a typical Left wing Attack


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Well Im just tired of the bullshit..hilary is a lier?? Trump a liar? I feel like they are playing us all...I like the fact that Trump is a boss thats about it...say what you want about his politics but the guy has money and knows how to make it
> 
> I am considering myself neither left or right. Im for my own safety and no one can tell me how to live my life Like I said I already told the judges to fuck themselves they were serving the filthiest part of the county so I saw what they did to it and said nah fuck you fools I aint gonna listen to your piece of shit orders



you do realize trump filed bankruptcy 4 times and american banks would not touch him.

without russia he would BROKE AS FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Dude go watch a vid of wolves maiting..its nature jus cuz I wanna grab someone by the pussy dont make me a rapist its natrual instinct


you republitards are so crude. you all will not be able to survive in civillized america.

make sure you can hunt and fish for your living, because you morons are gonna have to live under rocks in the woods where you belong.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you do realize trump filed bankruptcy 4 times and american banks would not touch him.
> 
> without russia he would BROKE AS FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well you know shit happens when you first start becoming a player he was playing big New York


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Well you know shit happens when you first start becoming a player he was playing big New York


i don't call that successful. if we could see his taxes, we could see who he is beholden too.

republicans are some stupid asses


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i don't call that successful. if we could see his taxes, we could see who he is beholden too.
> 
> republicans are some stupid asses


I thought he already released dat shit


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> I mean dude its one thing to be bullshiting joke talk locker room talk about it with other men another thing to be actually doing it come on now your jus as much a dog as ol Donald we all are that story was a typical Left wing Attack


Except it wasn’t in a locker room with republojocks, it was to tv journalists one generation younger. He’s an enabler


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> I thought he already released dat shit


Nope. He said he would "when his audit was over" but never released any evidence that there was one. Later he said he would never release them. 

He is not a boss, he is a conman.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Except it wasn’t in a locker room with republojocks, it was to tv journalists one generation younger. He’s an enabler


LOCKEROOM TALK man u guys are prisspies


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> LOCKEROOM TALK man u guys are prisspies


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> LOCKEROOM TALK man u guys are prisspies


Stop shouting you fucking trump gobbler


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Stop shouting you fucking trump gobbler


Hey man Im not a Trump supporter tho


----------



## zeddd (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Hey man Im not a Trump supporter tho


You’re the worst type, in-the-closest doesn’t know he’s a trumptard


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> I thought he already released dat shit


exactly why morons and trump supporters should not vote.

they don't think.

thanks for confirming your stupidity...


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> exactly why morons and trump supporters should not vote.
> 
> they don't think.
> 
> thanks for confirming your stupidity...


Lol so did u vote for hilary


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nope. He said he would "when his audit was over" but never released any evidence that there was one. Later he said he would never release them.
> 
> He is not a boss, he is a conman.


remember he said he would sue all of his seuxal assault accusers also.

he has done nada. 

he's a fucking bullshitter and the republitards take that dick right down their throats


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

zeddd said:


> You’re the worst type, in-the-closest doesn’t know he’s a trumptard



lol, closeted trumptard


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Lol so did u vote for hilary


You are a moron. Welcome to the ignore list.


----------



## Snowman112233 (Jun 11, 2018)

My bet is that he legalizes weed federally then wins in 2020 because of it. Not a fan of 45 by the way. Just my guess


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> I like the fact that Trump is a boss


no he isn;t, he's owned by putin. deeply in debt to that guy. broke as a joke


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> I mean dude its one thing to be bullshiting joke talk locker room talk about it with other men another thing to be actually doing it


donny actually does it. he rapes women. he has settled multiple rape cases


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

Snowman112233 said:


> My bet is that he legalizes weed federally then wins in 2020 because of it. Not a fan of 45 by the way. Just my guess


goddamn, how many of these pathetic trumptard socks are we gonna get spammed with


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn, how many of these pathetic trumptard socks are we gonna get spammed with


How many computers are there in St. Petersburg?


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a moron. Welcome to the ignore list.


Come on man I dont ignore ur extreme leftism


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Come on man I dont ignore ur extreme leftism


if you pay me $14 i will let you suck my dick


----------



## greg nr (Jun 11, 2018)

Some people get angry when faced with unprecedented levels of corruption and graft, verified acts of treason, and gross incompetence.

Other people get angry when a black president wears a tan suit or puts his feet up on a desk. 

Some people get angry with constant and bald faced lies during actual wh briefings or speeches.. Verified as lies. Yet retold over and over.

Other people get angry at statements that were never actually made, but that some liar on a conservative news outlet claimed were said..

There is no equivalence. There is no both sides do it. Only one side does, and trump is their leader. And trump's base is the epitome of pointless anger.


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if you pay me $14 i will let you suck my dick


No thanks buck I know your gay and open for business but im a straight man Ill tell my friend uncle baldrick tho..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> No thanks buck I know your gay and open for business but im a straight man Ill tell my friend uncle baldrick tho..


it's not gay if you suck my dick


----------



## DonnyBrasc0 (Jun 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not gay if you suck my dick


Idk if it works like that..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 11, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> How many computers are there in St. Petersburg?


They got new ones recently, the dumpster was full of foam packing


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 11, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Idk if it works like that..


The uncertainty


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The uncertainty


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2018)

*MPs show support for Trudeau in dispute with Trump*




Members of Parliament from across the Canadian political spectrum demonstrated support for Prime Minister Justin Trudeau in his trade dispute with Donald Trump by unanimously adopting an NDP motion against Trump's tariffs on aluminum and steel.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Good one Donald fucking with America's largest trading partner and biggest energy supplier.


----------



## Snowman112233 (Jun 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn, how many of these pathetic trumptard socks are we gonna get spammed with


Fuck you! I din’t vote for trump and hope to see him in jail some day. Fuck that dude.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump Is Fighting For Russia, Fighting With Canada*




"Russia is good! Canada is bad! Burgers are pancakes!"


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 12, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Dude go watch a vid of wolves maiting..its nature jus cuz I wanna grab someone by the pussy dont make me a rapist its natrual instinct


Ummm no it’s not a natural instinct to grab a women’s pussy... fuck me. And wolves mating........WTF .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 12, 2018)

DonnyBrasc0 said:


> Idk if it works like that..


Only if you swallow, god said so.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 12, 2018)

What people need to keep in mind is that Russia is playing a new game when it comes to military aggression and intimidation. They are weaponizing corruption. This is an actual thing in international conflict gaming. The CIA has used it, so it isn't new.

Look at it this way. If you had $1B to invest in a new weopon system, what would it get you? 

Maybe a new fighter or anti-aircraft design, but few actual working units. It wouldn't come close to a state of the art sub or aircraft carrier (russia only has one carrier, and it is so decrepit it had to be assisted at sea before it could get to syria). It certainly wouldn't get you anything you could consider a lasting or unbeatable system.

But if you take that $1B, and use it to corrupt institutions (like the GOP, NRA, and Evangelical bodies) and leaders, you could transform the battlefields without ever dusting off your boots. Enemies would yield unexpectedly, you could destroy alliances that oppose you and create chaos and disruption among your enemies. And it would be a deal.

A $1M here, a few hundred $K there, and sooner or later you have levers that are far more effective than missiles or ships or planes. Because when you use those assets, nobody fires back. It's your own side that is hurting you. Putin can just sit back and laugh.

And when you have tens of Billion$ to throw around, you can turn an awful lot of leaders. The GOP and it's love of greed was ripe for this. They have been totally infiltrated. Trump was an asset from the start. People like kelly and tillerson and flynn were already there as well. 

This is all about the money. Ours becoming theirs. And nobody will stop it. Because MONEY.

Lifting sanctions is worth billions and billions to the oligarchs. What they spent to get this done is a fraction of the interest on the capital alone. They will keep doing it. They own our gatekeepers.


----------



## topcat (Jun 12, 2018)

Snowman112233 said:


> Fuck you! I din’t vote for trump and hope to see him in jail some day. Fuck that dude.


He made that comment to antagonize Sessions. He's just reacting to prevailing attitudes, it's not genius. "You don't need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows." Leaving it to the states to decide would be simple and suits his thought process. Do you make your voting decision based on a single issue?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> What people need to keep in mind is that Russia is playing a new game when it comes to military aggression and intimidation. They are weaponizing corruption. This is an actual thing in international conflict gaming. The CIA has used it, so it isn't new.
> 
> Look at it this way. If you had $1B to invest in a new weopon system, what would it get you?
> 
> ...


I think ya hit the nail on the head, Vlad is the chief oligarch. Maybe somebody will realise how disastrous the "citizens united" decision was. When the country is for sale to anonymous "donors", the Russians might just buy it and it looks like they did. If the democrats manage to claw the country back for you, the first priority must be electoral reform and putting the money in politics on a tight leash with full public disclosure. Currently the country is ripe for the picking for anybody with the big bucks to throw around. Someone could buy ya and snuff ya one day, and that day might already be here.

Another priority might be unleashing your national security agencies on the cocksuckers with the mission of quietly wiping them from the face of the earth and taking their money whenever possible.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think ya hit the nail on the head, Vlad is the chief oligarch. Maybe somebody will realise how disastrous the "citizens united" decision was. When the country is for sale to anonymous "donors", the Russians might just buy it and it looks like they did. If the democrats manage to claw the country back for you, the first priority must be electoral reform and putting the money in politics on a tight leash with full public disclosure. Currently the country is ripe for the picking for anybody with the big bucks to throw around. Someone could buy ya and snuff ya one day, and that day might already be here.
> 
> Another priority might be unleashing your national security agencies on the cocksuckers with the mission of quietly wiping them from the face of the earth and taking their money whenever possible.


The russian equivelant of *Plata O Plomo?

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2018)

greg nr said:


> The russian equivelant of *Plata O Plomo?
> *


After this bullshit, only lead for those boys and ya take their silver whenever and wherever ya find it. I'd say cold war level sanctions on russia and cutting off their internet as much as possible from the west, let em get it through China. I'm sure someone has a few other ideas for helping them to achieve a stone age existence until the end of the century.

Guts are a prerequisite for public office and dealing with Putin takes some, Trump has no virtues and therefore no courage. The GOP leadership lacks a spine and therefore has no virtue, the base lacks brains as well as virtues.
"Courage is the most important of all the virtues, because without courage you can't practice any other virtue consistently. You can practice any virtue erratically, but nothing consistently without courage".
:Maya Angelou


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

vanity fair says michael cohen expects to be arrested any day. michael cohen says vanity fairs source is wrong.

who do you believe?

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/12/trump-lawyer-michael-cohen-expects-to-be-arrested-any-day-now.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> vanity fair says michael cohen expects to be arrested any day. michael cohen says vanity fairs source is wrong.
> 
> who do you believe?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/12/trump-lawyer-michael-cohen-expects-to-be-arrested-any-day-now.html


He wouldn't have a clue he was gonna be arrested, Mueller doesn't hand out notices. Even if Trump pardons the rat, Mueller and other prosecutors have a ton of paper, computers and cellphones with perhaps hundreds or even thousands of recorded conversations. Ya just know that's driving Trump nuts! If he pardons Cohen, but Cohen's evidence sinks him, that would be a bit too much for Donald to take, Cohen walking and Donald being the loser holding the bag...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> vanity fair says michael cohen expects to be arrested any day. michael cohen says vanity fairs source is wrong.
> 
> who do you believe?
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/12/trump-lawyer-michael-cohen-expects-to-be-arrested-any-day-now.html


Maybe Mueller is gonna dangle Cohen in front of Donald on a hook like the worm he is, come get it Donnie pardon time. Maybe Mueller will be so happy with the haul of shit he took out of Cohen's office and home that he'll give him a pass, just like he was cooperating. In a way he is cooperating, by being so stupid, sloppy, lazy and sleazy, remember he worked closely for a decade with Jared and Don Jr too. If they charge Cohen along with Russians as part of a conspiracy case, that would make pardons problematic to say the least. I'd say Cohen is the key to Trump, no testimony required, Mueller has the recordings and boxes of paper evidence. He also has Trump's tax returns and knows about every dime that passed through his hands for the last ten years, Mueller knows everything, including what Putin has on Trump and soon everybody else will know too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe Mueller is gonna dangle Cohen in front of Donald on a hook like the worm he is, come get it Donnie pardon time. Maybe Mueller will be so happy with the haul of shit he took out of Cohen's office and home that he'll give him a pass, just like he was cooperating. In a way he is cooperating, by being so stupid, sloppy, lazy and sleazy, remember he worked closely for a decade with Jared and Don Jr too. If they charge Cohen along with Russians as part of a conspiracy case, that would make pardons problematic to say the least. I'd say Cohen is the key to Trump, no testimony required, Mueller has the recordings and boxes of paper evidence. He also has Trump's tax returns and knows about every dime that passed through his hands for the last ten years, Mueller knows everything, including what Putin has on Trump and soon everybody else will know too.


i am more than convinced the trumptards will not care. and if they don't their representatives are not gonna stick their necks out.

just last night republitards nominated a racist in virginia.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/13/trump-corey-stewart-support-tweet-643531

times are changing in america and not for the better. i don't believe we will be able to solve this problem with elections or the courts.

america needs to take out the WHITE TRASH again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i am more than convinced the trumptards will not care. and if they don't their representatives are not gonna stick their necks out.
> 
> just last night republitards nominated a racist in virginia.
> 
> ...


It's the general election that they need to worry about, I told ya the GOP would be vomiting up unelectable candidates as the base is full of Trump loonies now and the moderates are gone. Societies can do a lot of things to protect themselves from this kind of foolishness, ya just need a government willing to institute them. Let's hope for a landslide in the midterms, Trump would already be a bad memory if your political system was functional, once the courts get a hold of him he's gone forever.

As for the trumptards, you are dealing with a cult of personality, evidence and reason won't help with them.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2018)

I think that unless the doj suspects a suspect will flee, it's standard practice to give them notice before arrest. That way they can arrange legal representation and prepare people close to them.

So it is possibly justice gave him a heads up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2018)

Perhaps this might explain the rise of Trump...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/13/health/falling-iq-scores-study-intl/index.html
*IQ scores are falling and have been for decades, new study finds*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perhaps this might explain the rise of Trump...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/13/health/falling-iq-scores-study-intl/index.html
> *IQ scores are falling and have been for decades, new study finds*


republicans have controlled spending on public edcuation for decades now. check out kansas and others. in parts of oklahoma they only go to school 4 days a week.

we are becoming a 3rd world country.

time for america to take out the WHITE TRASH !!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I think that unless the doj suspects a suspect will flee, it's standard practice to give them notice before arrest. That way they can arrange legal representation and prepare people close to them.
> 
> So it is possibly justice gave him a heads up.


Mikey has lots of russian friends and connections, he also has powerful "friends" in America who could help with getting him to russia. I think they've got enough on Cohen to put him away forever and the only way out is to roll over on Trump or run (with help). I don't think Trump will pardon him because it won't help Trump with all the evidence the government seized and Trump being Trump, will blame Cohen for being sloppy etc.

I hope Cohen had one of those apps installed on his many phones that automatically record phone conversations and Mikey just forgot about the recordings. He probably used them to impress Donald with his wonderful "memory", because I'm sure he was too stupid to remember complicated conversations and instructions. If we're real lucky he had a voice activated app to record regular conversations too and turned himself into a "walking wire"!

Manafort did "publish" his secret messages inadvertently in his "Apple cloud account", after all and that's why he's going to jail. From what I've seen these people are not too bright, using email to conduct an international criminal conspiracy of this magnitude is simply idiotic, Don jr. and the rest are arrogant, ignorant fools. Cohen's dozen phones should have been shredded years ago and the remains scattered at sea, if Cohen had any brains that is.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 13, 2018)

rumor is cohen is dropping his attorneys for new ones.

is this a signal he is about to flip on trump?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2018)

Trumps lawyer dropped his lawyers to get new lawyers


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2018)

Katy Tur just now announced on MSNBC that Cohen has in fact been informed by prosecutors that his arrest is imminent.

He dropped his trump linked lawyer.

He is facing decades in prison.

Even though he is flipping, he will still spend a significant amount of time in jail - if trump continues to with hold pardons until he leaves office (he will have signed them before his term ends).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2018)

Donald is gonna need a distraction for the next couple of days to get through the news cycle and weekend, look for something dramatic before the weekend or on the weekend. Cohen is rolling over on him, Manafort is looking at a stay in the crowbar hotel by the weekend and other shoes are dropping. If Donald is true to form he will want to seize control of the news cycle with something dramatic, another disgusting act that makes no sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2018)

*The Mueller Probe Is About To 'Hit The Fan'*




Is Michael Cohen's legal staffing shake-up the calm before the storm? Because hardly anyone is staying calm about it.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2018)

(note: this entire post is a quote - I didn't write any of it though its a good article)

*Republican chairwoman just issued a blatant threat to her own party on Trump's behalf*






Observers both inside and outside the GOP have argued for some time that the Republican Party is already dead. At the very least, it’s no longer the party of conservatives, but the party of Trump, they insist. After a tweet late Wednesday by Republican Party Chairwoman Ronna Romney McDaniel, it appears the argument is over.

That threat is actually a complete capitulation on behalf of the GOP establishment, and it marks the end of the Grand Ole Party as we know it. The Republican Party is now the Party of Trump, come what may.


[link:https://washingtonpress.com/2018/06/13/republican-chairwoman-just-issued-a-blatant-threat-to-her-own-party-on-trumps-behalf/|

Is the coup finally complete?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> (note: this entire post is a quote - I didn't write any of it though its a good article)
> 
> *Republican chairwoman just issued a blatant threat to her own party on Trump's behalf*
> 
> ...


Troof. President Camacho for life.


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2018)

The Dotard Reelection Campaign stopped paying his legal bills. Now he needs specialist plea bargain attorneys and money to pay them. "I love you boss." Tough talker going to prison.


Sour Wreck said:


> rumor is cohen is dropping his attorneys for new ones.
> 
> is this a signal he is about to flip on trump?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

topcat said:


> The Dotard Reelection Campaign stopped paying his legal bills. Now he needs specialist plea bargain attorneys and money to pay them. "I love you boss." Tough talker going to prison.


who he chooses as a new attorney will go a long way in determining if he is flipping.

rumors are he is disappointed in trump and the trump family. he says his life is flipped upside down, same with his wife and childrens lives. 

i think he has decided to flip.

is there where white evangelicals will eat their words and turn on cheeto jesus?

of is he their new savior and fuck jesus christ?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> who he chooses as a new attorney will go a long way in determining if he is flipping.
> 
> rumors are he is disappointed in trump and the trump family. he says his life is flipped upside down, same with his wife and childrens lives.
> 
> ...


Guliani says Cohen isn't flipping. So I'm pretty sure Cohen is flipping
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/14/giuliani-cohen-no-flip-cooperate-645619


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2018)

'Ol bug-eyed Julie (how do 'ya like my teeth? They're paid for!) Yawni, is an asset. He should purchase a neck though, for credibility. He's just a talking head on top of androgynous shoulders. He misses the carnival life and attention it brought. He'll be prosecuted too, for obstruction of justice.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Guliani says Cohen isn't flipping. So I'm pretty sure Cohen is flipping
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/14/giuliani-cohen-no-flip-cooperate-645619


Think about this for a minute. The attorney for the POTUS goes on national tv and says that a key witness who could implicate his client won't flip. Meaning he won't reveal incriminating information to prosecutors. Meaning there IS incriminating evidence to reveal, and nobody even flinches.

Where are we?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Think about this for a minute. The attorney for the POTUS goes on national tv and says that a key witness who could implicate his client won't flip. Meaning he won't reveal incriminating information to prosecutors. Meaning there IS incriminating evidence to reveal, and nobody even flinches.
> 
> Where are we?


The stupidity of the American public knows no bounds, tRUmp and his cult following are counting on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2018)

On a side note...
---------------------------------------------------------------
*New York attorney general sues Trump Foundation*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/14/politics/new-york-lawsuit-trump-foundation/index.html

The New York attorney general on Thursday sued President Donald Trump's charitable foundation along with its directors -- the President, his sons Eric and Donald Jr. and daughter Ivanka, alleging they violated state and federal charities law.

Attorney General Barbara Underwood alleges a pattern of persistent illegal conduct over more than a decade that includes extensive unlawful political coordination with the Trump presidential campaign.
*More...*


----------



## kkt3 (Jun 14, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Think about this for a minute. The attorney for the POTUS goes on national tv and says that a key witness who could implicate his client won't flip. Meaning he won't reveal incriminating information to prosecutors. Meaning there IS incriminating evidence to reveal, and nobody even flinches.
> 
> Where are we?


Another perfect example of why America is the most morally bankrupt society on the planet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2018)

I can feel a twitter tornado coming soon! Boy the GOP sure looks like shit to anybody with their head screwed on straight, and it's just beginning. The snowball is rolling down the hill now at a good clip, and it's crushing and picking up shit like Cohen as it goes. I wonder what Donald is gonna do for a distraction from the bad news week that he's in the middle of right now, I'm sure Vlad gave him a list of ways to fuck the country up, so something will pop up I'm sure.

If you thought the news was bad this week for the GOP and Trump, just wait, the drum beat of shoes dropping will only increase in tempo as the midterms approach. The question on the ballot this time is Shakespearean, "To be or not to be", a matter of national suicide, or change, wanna continue the death ride with Donald or get off. You decide, love and life, or hate and death, guilty or innocent, treason or patriotism, stupid or smart. For those who know right from wrong the choice is clear, what's not, is if that's a big enough majority of Americans right now.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2018)

la la la......... The GOP mantra


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Guliani says Cohen isn't flipping. So I'm pretty sure Cohen is flipping
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/14/giuliani-cohen-no-flip-cooperate-645619



i agree...

guiliani is like trump. when he opens his mouth diarrhea runs out.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> On a side note...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> *New York attorney general sues Trump Foundation*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/14/politics/new-york-lawsuit-trump-foundation/index.html
> ...



chump change.

the majority of us know he is a criminal. but we are currently dealing with treason.

america needs to TAKE OUT THE WHITE TRASH again !!!!!!


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2018)

It's a bad day quit popcorn.......

*Ahead of likely charges, Cohen looks to sell property, hire lawyers with plea expertise*
Ahead of likely charges, Cohen looks to sell property, hire lawyers with plea expertise

McClatchyDC

@McClatchyDC
https://twitter.com/McClatchyDC/status/1007376646725398533

Ahead of likely charges, Cohen looks to sell property, hire lawyers with plea expertise http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/article213115049.html …

5:38 PM - Jun 14, 2018

*Ahead of likely charges, Cohen looks to sell property, hire lawyers with plea expertise*
mcclatchydc.com


72

65 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## greg nr (Jun 14, 2018)

I guess I'll just have to toke more....

*Exclusive: Michael Cohen believes Trump and his allies are turning on him*
Source: *CBS News*

CBS News has learned that Michael Cohen, President Trump's longtime personal attorney, believes the president and his allies are turning against him. Sources familiar with Cohen's legal problems say that he is increasingly feeling isolated from Mr. Trump and his allies, and Cohen appears to be moving closer to a legal strategy of cooperating with investigators given the gulf that now exists between him and Mr. Trump. 

A source says about Cohen, "the signals are crystal clear" that they are turning on him. 

These new developments come as Cohen fields inquiries about whether he is going to "flip" and cooperate with investigators. 

Cohen's associates say that in recent days he has become increasingly irritated by statements made in the media by the president's lawyer in the Russia investigation, Rudy Giuliani. A source tells Pegues the president's allies are trying to attack Cohen in the event that he does flip.

Read more: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/michael-cohen-isolated-believes-trump-allies-turning-on-him/ 


Let's hope this is the best birthday present ever--for the nation.
7


----------



## greg nr (Jun 15, 2018)

*The cover of tomorrow's NY Daily News (Perfect): Fraud In The Family*
View image on Twitter


Polly [email protected]
https://twitter.com/dcpoll/status/1007485437378793472

Friday's @NYDailyNews front: Fraud in the Family. State AG sues meathead Trump clan for sham charity. OMG








#Maddow https://nydn.us/2LTh5YD

12:50 AM - Jun 15, 2018


605

349 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy



25


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't members of congress swear the same oath to defend and protect the constitution that the military takes? Shouldn't they be held to the same standards? A soldier breaks his oath through an act of cowardice, so does a congressman or senator.

Usually defend and protect requires guts on the part of those doing the defending and protecting...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm hoping for a hundred plus seat change in the house and a shocking loss for the GOP in the senate, even with their limited exposure. If these circumstances don't lead to a landslide, I'd say the country is in big trouble and so are we here in Canada. I believe the GOP lost the middle of the country and I see dozens of talented former republicans with brains on TV thrashing their former party and Donald daily. What Donald Trump and a lame duck resentful GOP congress would do then will be interesting to say the least. I hope they take the fucker with them when they go, cause they will have a month to finally do their constitutional duty before they go back home to face their neighbors. If the Dems pull off a big victory, Trump will be going berserk between november and january and literally anything is possible from this desperate sociopath and the idiots who hang onto his every word as if it were truth. Assuming they can understand what he is saying, since he often contradicts himself in the same sentence. But I guess the hate and malice are easy to understand and that's what really appeals to the base, policy is of no concern and neither are patriotism, honor, common sense or truth.

The dark side is strong with in Donald, he has power over the weak minded and there are many.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 15, 2018)

Trump just went into full dictator mode:

*Trump tells Fox News he wants Americans to obey him like North Koreans obey Kim Jong-un*
Source: *RawStory*




BRAD REED 
15 JUN 2018 AT 08:54 ET 

During a surprise interview with “Fox & Friends” on Friday, Trump said he was impressed by the respect that Kim commanded from his people. 

“He’s the head of the country — and he’s the strong head, don’t let anyone think anything different,” Trump said during the interview. “He speaks and his people sit up in attention.* I want my people to do the same.*” 

Kim Jong-un runs a totalitarian dictatorship in which people face imprisonment or execution if they criticize him. According to human rights watchdog Amnesty International, North Korea has imprisoned an estimated 120,000 people based on political grounds across four separate camps dedicated to imprisoning political dissidents. 

Despite this, the president has praised Kim for being a “very tough” leader who “loves” the people of his country. 


Aaron Rupar

@atrupar
3h
Replying to @atrupar
OMG -- Trump again says that during the 2016 campaign, parents of Korean War veterans approached him asking for help returning remains of American soldiers who died there. The war ended in 1953. pic.twitter.com/hq4AS8EqEZ


Aaron Rupar

@atrupar
https://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1007607479348363265

WOW -- Trump says he wants American people to treat him like North Koreans treat totalitarian dictator Kim Jong Un.

"Hey, he's the head of a country, and he's the strong head -- he speaks and his people sit up at attention. *I want my people to do the same.*" pic.twitter.com/A43xYXsFod

8:55 AM - Jun 15, 2018




1,217

1,585 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2018)

Manafort just had his bail revoked and he's headed to jail.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 15, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Manafort just had his bail revoked and he's headed to jail.


Cohen may follow him. He has an evidence delivery deadline today. If he doesn't produce it and flip, he will be arrested on the spot. He might get arrested anyway.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 15, 2018)

Aww, wittle wittle poty needs his nappies.....

*Donald Trump is officially out of gas*
Bill Palmer | 1:13 pm EDT June 15, 2018
Palmer Report » Analysis

It’s gotten even worse. When Donald Trump was at the G7 summit, he often came off like he was half dead. He lumbered around like a zombie. He was accused by other nations of having fallen asleep during meetings. Even though his handlers had him showing up late and leaving early, they couldn’t cover for the fact that he was out of gas. Then came his North Korea summit, where he seemed to be completely out of it. Now that he’s home, new developments say that he’s not exactly recovering.


On Thursday, there were zero public events on Donald Trump’s official calendar. Today there are also zero public events on his schedule. It’s not as if he has anything going on behind the scenes either. Best anyone can tell, he’s in bed watching Fox News while eating Big Macs. This is how he spends most of every day – but these past two days, it’s _all_ he’s doing.



Donald Trump is out of gas, and not in the way that you or I would be worn out if we just came back from an international trip. He didn’t do anything _during_ his trip. He slept on Air Force One, then he presumably slept his way through most of the G7, then he went to Singapore and did little beyond holding a forty minute meeting with Kim. This trip should not have worn him out to the extent that he’s needed to spend the whole rest of the week in bed since he got home – particularly considering that he’s also surely going to end up doing nothing this weekend.



There are differing schools of thought about whether we’re worse off when Donald Trump is trying to do the job and doing it horribly, or when he’s not even trying. I’m not sure what side I’m on when it comes to that particular debate. But the bottom line is that this guy has nothing left in the tank. He’s gearing up for the fight of his life. His presidency, his family, and his freedom hang in the balance as his criminal scandals come to a head during this new prison phase. Instead of gearing up for one last fight, Trump is sleepwalking.

Help fund Palmer Report's early and accurate political analysis: *PayPal • GoFundMe*

You can follow Palmer Report on *Facebook* and *Twitter*, or sign up for our *mailing list*.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Aww, wittle wittle poty needs his nappies.....
> 
> *Donald Trump is officially out of gas*
> Bill Palmer | 1:13 pm EDT June 15, 2018
> ...


It looks like stress and a shitty lifestyle are taking its toll on Donald, he is looking pretty bad lately, looks stressed out, good, no rest for the wicked...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2018)

*Paul Manafort sent to jail, pending trial*




A judge sent former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort to jail as he awaits trial on foreign lobbying and other charges. CNN's Shimon Prokupecz reports.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
One down and a lot more to go, Paulie heard the jail door slam behind him and he'll be coming out in a box, unless... I wonder what Donald's reaction would be if he suddenly made bail again someday soon! Too bad he didn't go to jail in NYC instead of Virginia, I hear Riker's island is lovely this time of year. But I do understand he is gonna spend some quality time in a DC jail till they figure out where to warehouse him. I figure about two weeks should do it, he'll wanna talk to Mueller by then, if Cohen is gonna talk, maybe Paul will wanna get in first. No wonder that Donald is all stressed out!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't members of congress swear the same oath to defend and protect the constitution that the military takes? Shouldn't they be held to the same standards? A soldier breaks his oath through an act of cowardice, so does a congressman or senator.
> 
> Usually defend and protect requires guts on the part of those doing the defending and protecting...



politicians in america are criminals...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Trump just went into full dictator mode:
> 
> *Trump tells Fox News he wants Americans to obey him like North Koreans obey Kim Jong-un*
> Source: *RawStory*
> ...



if i some how end up in a crowd of people listening the retards and he says anything remotely close, i will stand up, whip out my dick and start peeing on people who cheer...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2018)

*Drunk Uncle Sam*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2018)

*Monologue: A Feckless Stunt | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including a scathing new Justice Department report, legal drama for the president's former lawyer, and Donald Trump's meeting with his new best friend.

*Justin and Donald | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill puts on a modern spin on the "Goofus and Gallant" comic strip with Donald Trump and Canadian PM Justin Trudeau.

*New Rule: #BlueToo | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill calls for a review of police hiring practices and demands that good cops stop protecting their abusive peers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2018)

I think the hold Putin has on Trump is now asylum, Trump will run to Moscow on air force one if he thinks he's gonna be impeached. Trump will claim a "deep state coup" and do propaganda from Moscow like Tokyo Rose to a 5th column of his hardcore base. Whatever Putin had on Trump is irrelevant now and I figure Trump is sucking his arse for a place to run to. I wonder how long the plane will be on the tarmac in Moscow before they bring it back, Pence might have a few questions to answer too. I wonder if the heat will get hot enough before the election for him to try, wouldn't look good for the GOP if he went before the midterms. Trump is eager for another meeting with Putin, and Putin WILL be fucked anyway after this stunt, so why not. Trump could even announce it before he leaves and the GOP wouldn't do anything about it. Hell he'd be in Moscow for a month before they would impeach him and even then the base would freak out on them.

Putin couldn't refuse to let Donald land and stay because if he refused, Trump might nuke russia on the way back home to try to eliminate the evidence and cause a distraction. Only after Donald is removed from office will Putin turn on him and send him back home, in chains with any luck. Pardon that president Pence, even though Putin probably owns him too, seems Manafort really wanted Pence as VP, so that tells ya something.

I always expect the worst from Donald and he seldom disappoints, if he ran to moscow while pardoning every criminal in the USA on the way, I wouldn't be surprised, would you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2018)

*I'd personally like to carve a swastika in that cocksucker's forehead. I hope he ends up in the bighouse and someone carves him one. *
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
1. OF COURSE
7 hours ago
*Report: Trump Adviser Stephen Miller Pushed for Border Separation Policy*





*LEAH MILLIS/REUTERS*



White House adviser Stephen Miller was the driving force behind President Trump’s decision to enforce the family separation policy at U.S. borders, according to _The New York Times_. Unlike Trump, who has publicly claimed to hate the practice, Miller told the _Times _it was a “simple decision.” “No nation can have the policy that whole classes of people are immune from immigration law or enforcement. … The message is that no one is exempt from immigration law,” he was quoted as saying. The immigration hardliner had argued in recent months for “zero tolerance” policies and a new way to end the common practice of “catch and release,” which allowed illegal immigrants to be released into the country while their cases were being processed. Miller also reportedly pushed Trump and other White House officials to begin using deterrence policies, and after border numbers spiked in April, he was said to have been instrumental in convincing Trump to resort to the “nuclear option” now so widely being condemned as inhumane.


READ IT AT THE NEW YORK TIMES

*How Trump Came to Enforce a Practice of Separating Migrant Families*
Image





A child cried as her mother was searched and detained in McAllen, Tex., this past week.


----------



## vancityj (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4152034


Some hero, low standards or just another traitor trying to piss off patriots.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Stephen Miller is going to hell.


vancityj said:


> View attachment 4152034


Oh look another idiot teen developing into a full fledged incel.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 17, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4152034


"I'm stuck in this position and can't get up!"


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)

The Don is goin' Down. 
FUCK TRUMP. 
Hell yeah, Deniro.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2018)

What does repudiation of Trump and Trumpism look like at the polls in America today? 
What does acceptance and support of treason by the voters look like? 

This may well devolve into violence because the assault on the constitution knows no bounds by this administration or congress. Trump betrayed the country and violates the constitution, the GOP congress betrayed the constitution and their duty to their constituents. Apparently Mitch McConnell is plotting midterm election strategy with the white house and with russia's help, gerrymandering, cheating, voter suppression, fear, hate, stupidity and good old fashioned bullshit they might might just pull it off. If not, just take it anyway, declare a state of emergency or something (Vlad can help with that one) and cancel the midterms or the results in those districts you claim were interfered with and "rigged", to use a well worn phrase. The trouble is Donald is leading their efforts and despite Mitch and Vlad's best efforts...

A landslide in November or America is either finished or in for a very rough ride. I think in November it might be vote, shoot or get shot, or maybe all three, in some parts of the country. If you don't vote, or vote GOP in november yer a fucking fool.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 18, 2018)

SCOTUS seems to be green lighting gerrymandering in extreme cases. This won't be about repudiation, it will be about who gets to vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> SCOTUS seems to be green lighting gerrymandering in extreme cases. This won't be about repudiation, it will be about who gets to vote.


Ultimately it will be about survival, America's and your's, I'm far too close for comfort myself and the collateral damage is starting to set in on both sides of the border. I feel turn out will be massive and the extremely motivated folks are on our side, other than hardcore Trumpers I don't even see it on their side. Cheating won't be enough to overcome the onslaught in November, there are just too many scandals and lies. The middle of the country, the independents are leaning strongly to the democrats and Trump's trade war is gonna kill rural America. I think as the election approaches it's gonna rain shoes on the GOP and Trump won't help either. If Trump doesn't cause a landslide the country is broken beyond repair for a generation and when ya come back, you will be greatly diminished in the eyes of your friends and foes, with a deeply wounded economy and your alliances in tatters.

I think most of what Trump does is follow Putin's playbook, he's completely owned. The "space force" is the latest example of weakening the armed forces by diluting funding on mostly useless projects, bet Putin loves the idea. The air force was doing military space just fine and there was no big internal drive to create this largely useless organisation. Maybe they will dress them in star trek uniforms, it's made for TV anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2018)

*China Is Targeting ‘President Donald Trump-Country’ With Latest Tariffs | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




China’s latest round of tariffs now include hundreds of products. The hardest hit states are actually ‘Trump-country.’ Stephanie Ruhle breaks down which states could lose the most in this looming trade war.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wonder what the heartland thinks of Trump now! Trump states are being targeted, Kentucky whiskey, soybeans and a long list of other things that hurt Trump's core supporters in the wallet. Nothing gets these folks attention like going for their wallet, treason is fake news, trade wars are fake news too, until it hits their wallet, that tends to snap them back to reality in a hurry, things clear up real quick then.

Wait till he fucks up NAFTA if ya wanna see hurting and howling, Canada and Mexico are gonna take a knife to Trump's base and we know just where to poke it. Corn farmers in the midwest are gonna be cornholed and all through the south the pain will be particularly bad. It's not just Canada and Mexico, but the EU, China and all your other trading partners and allies are gonna do the same thing, target Trump country, the export markets for certain products and commodities are gonna collapse in the US. Remember, the banking crises of 2008 happened less than 10 years ago and the global economy is by no means stable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

*Trump Wants To 'Win' More Than He Wants To Lead*




The President's message of empathy to his party regarding the forcible separation of children from parents: 'Win!'


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2018)

I think we are going to need a bigger basket..... Remember, crossing the border without the proper authorization is a misdemeanor, not a felony.

*Poll: Republicans Approve of Trump's Family Separation Policy*
(Daily Beast) The poll of roughly 1,000 adults aged 18 and over, and conducted June 14-15, asked respondents if they agreed with the following statement: “It is appropriate to separate undocumented immigrant parents from their children when they cross the border in order to discourage others from crossing the border illegally.” 

Of those surveyed, 27 percent of the overall respondents agreed with it, while 56% disagreed with the statement. Yet, Republicans leaned slightly more in favor, with 46% agreeing with the statement and 32 percent disagreeing. Meanwhile, 14 percent of Democrats surveyed supported it and only 29% of Independents were in favor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I think we are going to need a bigger basket..... Remember, crossing the border without the proper authorization is a misdemeanor, not a felony.
> 
> *Poll: Republicans Approve of Trump's Family Separation Policy*
> (Daily Beast) The poll of roughly 1,000 adults aged 18 and over, and conducted June 14-15, asked respondents if they agreed with the following statement: “It is appropriate to separate undocumented immigrant parents from their children when they cross the border in order to discourage others from crossing the border illegally.”
> ...


So are you saying more republicans than democrats are heartless racists, that's a shocking revelation lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 19, 2018)

This is eye opening and shows how brainwashed republicans are.

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/6/18/1772921/-All-you-need-to-know-about-the-Republicans-is-in-this-Kim-Jong-un-approval-poll?detail=emaildkre


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> So are you saying more republicans than democrats are heartless racists, that's a shocking revelation lol.


Uhmm, actually, the republicans said it themselves. I didn't have to.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 19, 2018)

Look, squirrel !!!!!

*'Morally Bankrupt': After Tax Cuts for Richest, House GOP Unveils $5.4 Trillion Attack on Nation's S*
Source: *Common Dreams*

Published on 
Tuesday, June 19, 2018 
by Common Dreams 


The Republican budget's "extreme cuts to healthcare, retirement security, anti-poverty programs, education, infrastructure, and other critical investments are real and will inflict serious harm on American families." 

by Jake Johnson, staff writer 

With the nation's attention rightly fixated on President Donald Trump's horrific treatment of immigrant children, House Republicans on Tuesday quietly unveiled their 2019 budget proposal that calls for $537 billion in cuts to Medicare, $1.5 trillion in cuts to Medicaid, and four billion in cuts to Social Security over the next decade in an effort to pay for their deficit-exploding tax cuts for the wealthy. 

"It's morally bankrupt, patently absurd, and grossly un-American," the advocacy group Patriotic Millionaires said of the GOP's budget proposal, which calls for $5.4 trillion in total spending cuts from major domestic programs. 

Robert Greenstein, president of the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities (CBPP), argued in a statement that the Republican proposal demonstrates clearly shows the "House majority's fiscal priorities haven't changed." 

"It’s easy to become numb to the harshness of these budgets and to brush aside their policy implications based on the assumption (likely correct) that few, if any, of these policies will be enacted this year," Greenstein said. "But this budget reflects where many congressional leaders—and the president—would like to take the country if they get the opportunity to enact these measures in the years ahead. Rather than help more families have a shot at the American dream, it asks the most from those who have the least, and it would leave our nation less prepared for the economic and other challenges that lie ahead."

Read more: https://www.commondreams.org/news/2018/06/19/morally-bankrupt-after-tax-cuts-richest-house-gop-unveils-54-trillion-attack-nations


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 19, 2018)

fuck the house, especially the freedom caucus, aka: the tea party.

fucking retarded pieces of shit. 

time for america to take out the WHITE TRASH again. tea party included !!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I think we are going to need a bigger basket..... Remember, crossing the border without the proper authorization is a misdemeanor, not a felony.
> 
> *Poll: Republicans Approve of Trump's Family Separation Policy*
> (Daily Beast) The poll of roughly 1,000 adults aged 18 and over, and conducted June 14-15, asked respondents if they agreed with the following statement: “It is appropriate to separate undocumented immigrant parents from their children when they cross the border in order to discourage others from crossing the border illegally.”
> ...


Yep, nothing like picking on little kids to drive up those poll numbers, most normal people are disgusted and outraged at cruelty to children. It's adding up, Trump is fucking himself and the republicans too, this has nothing to do with treason, it's just everyday stupid and cruel with Trump. Holding kids hostage, how do you think that will go over with the general public?

"Do what I want or the kid gets it, it'll be all your fault", said the psycho as he held the knife to the child's throat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

*Why Family Separations May Be President Donald Trump’s ‘Katrina Moment’ | Deadline | MSNBC*




WAPO’s Philip Rucker, POLITICO’s Annie Karni, Fmr Clinton campaign adviser Jenn Palmieri, and Fmr DOJ spokesman Matt Miller on the Trump administration doubling down their “zero tolerance” policy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

*Lawmakers shout at Trump after immigration meeting*




Democratic lawmakers gathered in protest following President Trump's meeting with GOP lawmakers over his immigration policy that separates children from their parents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

*Michael Cohen 'willing to give information' on Trump, source says*




Donald Trump's personal attorney Michael Cohen has signaled to friends that he is "willing to give" investigators information on the President if that's what they are looking for, and is planning on hiring a new lawyer to handle a possible indictment from federal prosecutors. CNN's Sara Murray reports.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maybe Trump will start shooting kids, instead of caging them, as a distraction for when Cohen rolls over on him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

*Massachusetts’ governor says family separations are “inhumane” and rescinds National Guard offer*
https://qz.com/1308424/massachusetts-governor-charlie-baker-protests-family-separations-by-withdrawing-national-guard-offer/
Amidst a wave of prominent Republican figures who have come out against the Trump administration’s “zero-tolerance” policy of separating the children of undocumented immigrants from their parents, Massachusetts governor Charlie Baker has withdrawn his offer to send state National Guard troops to the US-Mexico border.
*more...*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I see governors are pulling national guard troops from the border now, even republican ones. Child abuse is an unpopular thing among decent people, Trump and his white house are blind to all of this and what you don't see can get you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 19, 2018)

Apparently the orange turd will screw anyone without a second thought.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2018)

Meanwhile up here in Canada, what a normally functioning society is doing in 2018. It's amazing the things ya can get done if yer country is not led by a sociopathic idot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Senate passes pot bill, paving way for legal cannabis in 8 to 12 weeks*
*Federal government's bill legalizing recreational cannabis passes 52-29*
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/senate-passes-government-pot-bill-1.4713222
Senators have voted to pass the federal government's bill legalizing recreational marijuana by a vote of 52-29, with two abstentions, paving the way for a fully legal cannabis market within eight to 12 weeks.

"I'm feeling just great," said Sen. Tony Dean, who sponsored the bill in the Senate. "We've just witnessed a historic vote for Canada. The end of 90 years of prohibition. Transformative social policy, I think. A brave move on the part of the government."..
*more...*


----------



## greg nr (Jun 20, 2018)

Is America Great Again? This is a policy set in place by our "president". He will stop this "infestation". It's not like these are people or anything.....

*Toddlers Separated From Parents at the Border Are Being Detained in 'Tender Age' Shelters*
Source: *Time*

Trump administration officials have been sending babies and other young children forcibly separated from their parents at the U.S.-Mexico border to at least three "tender age" shelters in South Texas, The Associated Press has learned. 

Lawyers and medical providers who have visited the Rio Grande Valley shelters described play rooms of crying preschool-age children in crisis. The government also plans to open a fourth shelter to house hundreds of young migrant children in Houston, where city leaders denounced the move Tuesday. 

The United Nations, some Democratic and Republican lawmakers and religious groups have sharply criticized the policy, calling it inhumane. 

The three centers — in Combes, Raymondville and Brownsville — have been rapidly repurposed to serve needs of children including some under 5. A fourth, planned for Houston, would house up to 240 children in a warehouse previously used for people displaced by Hurricane Harvey, Mayor Sylvester Turner said.

Read more: http://time.com/5316764/toddler-immigrants-tender-age-shelters/ 


We DO know where the babies are. 

Trump stolen baby centers -- called 'shelters' for children under age 5 -- are in 

Combes, TX; 

Raymondville, TX; 

Brownsville, TX, 

with one soon to be in Houston, TX, the Houston location to house up to 240 stolen babies.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, nothing like picking on little kids to drive up those poll numbers, most normal people are disgusted and outraged at cruelty to children. It's adding up, Trump is fucking himself and the republicans too, this has nothing to do with treason, it's just everyday stupid and cruel with Trump. Holding kids hostage, how do you think that will go over with the general public?
> 
> "Do what I want or the kid gets it, it'll be all your fault", said the psycho as he held the knife to the child's throat.



are you starting to understand me now?

these people aren't human or normal.

they are america's WHITE TRASH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and i am afraid the US Govt is going to have to take the WHITE TRASH out again.

these people are not worth trying to discuss anything with, the only thing they will understand is bullets...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meanwhile up here in Canada, what a normally functioning society is doing in 2018. It's amazing the things ya can get done if yer country is not led by a sociopathic idot.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Senate passes pot bill, paving way for legal cannabis in 8 to 12 weeks*
> *Federal government's bill legalizing recreational cannabis passes 52-29*
> ...




please flood our country with more weed than we and all the mexicans can smoke. 

i hope it drives the border agents, dea and jeff sessions crazy... let's overgrow the united states government !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 20, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Is America Great Again? This is a policy set in place by our "president". He will stop this "infestation". It's not like these are people or anything.....
> 
> *Toddlers Separated From Parents at the Border Are Being Detained in 'Tender Age' Shelters*
> Source: *Time*
> ...



with trumps/sessions/miller/neilsons actions and the lack there of from the republican senate and house i can only pray this shit further hurts republicans in november....

these fuckers need to pay...


----------



## Sativied (Jun 20, 2018)

Violence is never the answer. 

I’m j/k, what you all need is







After all what good is the 2nd amendment if it doesn’t prevent nazis from taking over.

Seriously, violence isn’t the answer, yet. Only 40% of eligible voters vote in the midterm elections. For voters under age of 30 it’s less than 20%. Maybe try and help mobilize them before you all reboot the Civil War. Vote them out, kill the GOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> are you starting to understand me now?
> 
> these people aren't human or normal.
> 
> ...


Ya gotta change the government first and hold onto it for a spell, so don't just vote in november, give money and volunteer too. First a sane, humane government that works in the interests of the people and country, then work on fixing the damage that Trump and the GOP have wrought. There is an enormous amount of damage already done and wrongs to be righted. The hundreds and even thousands of criminal trials, plea deals, house and senate investigations will fuck the GOP for a generation, if you can get a functioning congress.

Dealing with Trumpers is like boiling a frog, heat it up slowly and it doesn't know it's being cooked, throw it into boiling water and it'll jump and squirm. In a way Obama was like throwing a pot of boiling water at a bunch of frogs, it got them jumping and squirming. Trump was the reaction, the great white hope and a lot of confused, fear and hate driven people fell head over heels for the Cheeto Jesus. Why they don't even mind babies being stolen from mothers, I'll bet most of em would be ok with death camps complete with crematoriums too.

Rest assured, the vast majority of people are appalled at stealing babies from mothers, it's got folks paying attention and is a way more effective issue than treason and corruption. Trump cannot see this because he is literally brain damaged, unfortunately for the children, he will probably dig in on this.


----------



## aquafuge (Jun 20, 2018)

question #1: if you could go back to 1938 and eliminate Hitler, would you?
question #2: will this same question with Trump as the subject be relevant in ten years time?
Remember, this is how it started in Germany, Italy, and Spain. to take a line from the Manic Street Preachers "If you tolerate this, then your children will be next" just sayin'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

aquafuge said:


> question #1: if you could go back to 1938 and eliminate Hitler, would you?
> question #2: will this same question with Trump as the subject be relevant in ten years time?
> Remember, this is how it started in Germany, Italy, and Spain. to take a line from the Manic Street Preachers "If you tolerate this, then your children will be next" just sayin'


"First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.
Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.
Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me".
----------- *Martin Niemöller*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

Sativied said:


> After all what good is the 2nd amendment if it doesn’t prevent nazis from taking over.


Perhaps the most interesting observation, it hasn't so far and it's lack of utility as way of protecting freedom is on full display with Trump and his supporters. Whoever owns the armed forces owns the country, unless yer a functioning democracy, then the people do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

*Trump is determined to make Republicans’ challenge in November even more difficult*
By Paul WaldmanJune 19 at 2:52 PM
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2018/06/19/trump-is-determined-to-make-republicans-challenge-in-november-even-more-difficult/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.35181149dff7

If you’re a Republican in a competitive district — or even one that wasn’t really supposed to be competitive — you may be asking when President Trump is going to stop making your life so much more difficult. You loved the tax cut, of course, but while it accomplished the profound moral good of helping large corporations buy back billions of dollars in stock, the voters stubbornly refuse to say they’ve been helped by it. And now things are going off the rails. It’s almost as if the president doesn’t want Republicans to hold on to Congress.
*more...*


----------



## Sativied (Jun 20, 2018)

aquafuge said:


> question #1: if you could go back to 1938 and eliminate Hitler, would you?
> question #2: will this same question with Trump as the subject be relevant in ten years time?


Technically and effectively you would eliminate Trump by eliminating Hitler, and with them about 50 million baby boomers (Trump is from 1946), and all their children and grandchildren. Including me. If I lived back then I would have loved a chance to kill Hitler but going back now and killing him would have more casualties than WWII. 

Moral of the story is, it’s too late to eliminate Hitler. Much respect for those who tried though, including Germans and Scientology member Tom Cruise.

If however you run into a time machine and feel like going for it, might wanna go at least a decade earlier, Nazi Germany started in 1933 and Hitler was at it for longer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 20, 2018)

If you really want this to end, put the Koch bothers, Robert Mercer and the rest of these billionaires that are funding this shit in a attempt to change this country into their personal kingdom following their rules on trial for Sedition and Treason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> If you really want this to end, put the Koch bothers, Robert Mercer and the rest of these billionaires that are funding this shit in a attempt to change this country into their personal kingdom following their rules on trial for Sedition and Treason.


Perhaps if Jeff Bezos wants to stay free he might cough up a few billion for the democrats in november. I'm sure other wealthy people are thinking about their own fate and fortune under an unchecked Trump regime.

I figure the Mercers are at risk of going to jail and appear to be caught up in the russia/election business. If the house and senate change in november the shit will really hit the fan and Trump will freak out bigly. If Trump keeps this shit up and Mueller keeps raining shoes on him, I can see a landslide in the house in november. It will be interesting to see how the lame ducks in congress will react to their loss and Trumps roll in it, perhaps they'll be pissed enough to impeach him!


----------



## Sativied (Jun 20, 2018)

Doesn’t look like the Koch brothers are happy with Trump atm. They are funding campaigns against the tariffs (for obvious reasons of course) and, 

“The Libre Initiative, a nonprofit group financially backed by the Koch brothers, called on the Trump administration on Tuesday to reverse course on what's been called a zero tolerance immigration policy, which forces children to part ways with their families if they illegally cross the border.”
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/19/a-koch-backed-group-and-other-business-leaders-are-calling-on-trump-to-end-policy-on-family-separation.html

Trump’s too unstable be a good puppet and nazis aren’t good for business on the long run.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

If Trump keeps this kind of shit up and of course causes more new shit and with Mueller dropping a steady stream of shit on him right up to election day, I'd say Donald is gonna be buried in shit by then.

I figure a hundred seat majority for the Democrats in the house and 3 or 4 of the 8 GOP senate seats up for grabs will be gone to them too. Keep up the good work Donald, you already have every American worth a fuck pissed at you and the GOP now. Even some of the arseholes are starting to come around...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like Trump caved in on family separations, what do you know, he figured it out.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*President Donald Trump Executive Order Expected To End Family Separations Immediately | MSNBC*




In the wake of the border crisis affecting thousands of migrant children, President Donald Trump is expected to sign an executive order that would end family separations, but continue his administration's "zero tolerance" policy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

*HAD ENOUGH*
*Steve Schmidt: Why I Quit the ‘Vile’ Republican Party*
*‘I won’t share a party label with people who think it’s all right to put babies in internment camps. My fidelity is to my country, not my political party. Country first.’*
NICO HINES
*06.20.18 7:46 AM ET*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/steve-schmidt-mccains-campaign-chief-quits-indecent-and-immoral-gop

Steve Schmidt, the veteran GOP strategist who worked in the George W. Bush White House and ran John McCain’s campaign for president, accused Republicans of complicity with the “vile” Trump administration and its “evil” policies unless they follow him and quit the party.

Schmidt announced Tuesday night that he had formally left the party over Trump’s policy of separating families at the U.S. border with Mexico.

Speaking to The Daily Beast, he called for his old boss, President Bush, to set aside political convention and come out to publicly challenge Trump’s grip on both the country and the Republican Party, which he feels is set to collapse. “This is a metastasis, a cancer, a toxin that has destroyed the Republican Party,” he said.

He said he fears that “cowards” Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell have failed in their constitutional duty to act as counterweights to the Executive Branch, opening up the possibility that an era of liberal American democracy could be coming to an end.

“The American people are fed a daily diet of nonsense-talk and lies in the form of what is effectively state media on Fox News and nobody should underestimate the threat posed by a political party where conservatism is now defined by absolute obedience to a leader with autocratic tendencies who fetishizes dictators and autocrats all over the world,” he said.

“Trump didn’t destroy the Republican Party—it’s the cowardice of the Republican leaders, their complicity in all of it, the lack of courage to stand up for what's right.


“Republican members of Congress are cowed and fearful of Trump and they have abrogated their oaths to defend the Constitution of the United States from Trump's attacks on the rule of law; on objective truth; his defilement of important institutions; his sundering of the American people; his betrayals of the Atlantic alliance; his racism; and his cruelty. The party has become profoundly corrupt, both financially in the form of men like Scott Pruitt and Jared [Kushner] and Ivanka [Trump], but also intellectually rotten and corrupt.”
*more...*


----------



## greg nr (Jun 20, 2018)

One of the many things that people are overlooking is that there is a sizable federal agency that seems perfectly happy executing orders that closely mimic nazi concentration camps and immigration policies (short of holocaust anyway, well, at least for now). 

Not a single child would be mistreated if there weren't federal employees willing to follow orders. Orders that clearly bring trauma and emotional pain to children. They even mock them.

So when you smugly think there is no way the military would back trump, remember there are always people willing to follow orders rather than face the consequences of objecting.

ICE officers have the same protections soldiers do. They can refuse to follow an order they believe to be illegal or immoral.

It seems they chose not to use those protections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

greg nr said:


> One of the many things that people are overlooking is that there is a sizable federal agency that seems perfectly happy executing orders that closely mimic nazi concentration camps and immigration policies (short of holocaust anyway, well, at least for now).
> 
> Not a single child would be mistreated if there weren't federal employees willing to follow orders. Orders that clearly bring trauma and emotional pain to children. They even mock them.
> 
> ...


Human nature, read and weep and why good, honest, responsible government is crucial.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milgram_experiment
The Milgram experiment on obedience to authority figures was a series of social psychology experiments conducted by Yale University psychologist Stanley Milgram. They measured the willingness of study participants, men from a diverse range of occupations with varying levels of education, to obey an authority figure who instructed them to perform acts conflicting with their personal conscience. Participants were led to believe that they were assisting an unrelated experiment, in which they had to administer electric shocks to a "learner." These fake electric shocks gradually increased to levels that would have been fatal had they been real.[2]

The experiment found, unexpectedly, that a very high proportion of men would fully obey the instructions, albeit reluctantly. Milgram first described his research in a 1963 article in the Journal of Abnormal and Social Psychology[1] and later discussed his findings in greater depth in his 1974 book, Obedience to Authority: An Experimental View.[3]

The experiments began in July 1961, in the basement of Linsly-Chittenden Hall at Yale University,[4] three months after the start of the trial of German Nazi war criminal Adolf Eichmann in Jerusalem. Milgram devised his psychological study to answer the popular contemporary question: "Could it be that Eichmann and his million accomplices in the Holocaust were just following orders? Could we call them all accomplices?"[5] The experiment was repeated many times around the globe, with fairly consistent results.
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

What took him so long? That's right he's rolling over on Donald! Such an upstanding citizen to have incharge of the finances of a major political party. Between characters like this and Donald's increasing legal expenses, I don't think the GOP will have any money left in November. I wonder what they will find when they lift that particular rock up, what's gonna squirm in the heat of sunlight.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen resigns from RNC committee post, sources say*
By ELIANA LARRAMENDIA
ZUNAIRA ZAKI
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/michael-cohen-resigns-rnc-committee-post/story?id=56033406

Michael Cohen, President Trump’s longtime confidant and former personal attorney, has resigned from his post as deputy finance chair of the Republican National Committee's Finance Committee, sources close to the RNC told ABC News.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 20, 2018)

greg nr said:


> One of the many things that people are overlooking is that there is a sizable federal agency that seems perfectly happy executing orders that closely mimic nazi concentration camps and immigration policies (short of holocaust anyway, well, at least for now).
> 
> Not a single child would be mistreated if there weren't federal employees willing to follow orders. Orders that clearly bring trauma and emotional pain to children. They even mock them.
> 
> ...


And since we know that police departments don't even interview a candidate for the job if his IQ is too high, I assume that they want idiots that will blindly follow orders. It's safe to assume they probably do the same at the federal level for the same reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2018)

*Jake Tapper: Trump surrendered for the first time*




CNN's Jake Tapper breaks down President Donald Trump's decision to back down from his administration's practice of separating immigrant families at the US-Mexico border.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Jun 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Jake Tapper: Trump surrendered for the first time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Anyone with a heart feels very strongly about it"

It was your fucking idea Trump, you dick.

I bet Miller was/is shitting himself eating lunch today, his idea to separate children from their parents was probably the worst advice Trump's gotten so far and Trump loves to hate people he feels intentionally or unintentionally wronged him. 

And with Trump's list of fuck ups so far for it to be the worst advice...damn that's special.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)

Two notable things about trumps order: 1) it's a pause, not a permanent action, and 2), any children currently in jail will stay there. One of the issues the next administration will have is that ICE kept no records of whose children were taken, or even what the children's names and parents names are. 

How is a 2 year old going to be able to tell investigators who they are, let alone who their parents are? They will need a dna registry just to try to reassemble families. In far too many cases, the separations will be permanent, and the children will grow up orphans in the cold custody of a jail.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Two notable things about trumps order: 1) it's a pause, not a permanent action, and 2), any children currently in jail will stay there. One of the issues the next administration will have is that ICE kept no records of whose children were taken, or even what the children's names and parents names are.
> 
> How is a 2 year old going to be able to tell investigators who they are, let alone who their parents are? They will need a dna registry just to try to reassemble families. In far too many cases, the separations will be permanent, and the children will grow up orphans in the cold custody of a jail.


they will be fostered or adopted eventually. and in the long run, they will get to stay in america. the youngest ones will fare better than the ones that will remember.

donald trump is piece of shit and so are his low-life supporters.

time to take out the WHITE TRASH again... 55% of republicans support this behavior. who raised these assholes !!!!! nazis?


----------



## Sativied (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> who raised these assholes !!!!! nazis?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


>


There's a Time cover that Trump can frame and hang in his office. It will be made into a devastating election poster to use against the republicans in the midterms.

One other effect of this image is that it's gonna make a lot of good folks cry and so it should. Just remember the child in this picture did not return to the comforting arms of her mother, but ended up in a cage, where she probably still is. She's probably still crying too and will for a long time to come.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Two notable things about trumps order: 1) it's a pause, not a permanent action, and 2), any children currently in jail will stay there. One of the issues the next administration will have is that ICE kept no records of whose children were taken, or even what the children's names and parents names are.
> 
> How is a 2 year old going to be able to tell investigators who they are, let alone who their parents are? They will need a dna registry just to try to reassemble families. In far too many cases, the separations will be permanent, and the children will grow up orphans in the cold custody of a jail.


You'll end up with the international red cross, the UN and other humanitarian NGOs demanding access to the children, America what have you become?

Trump reluctantly signed a weasel worded piece of paper under enormous social pressure with no good will or intent behind it. I'd put as much faith in it as in any other Trump contract, none, good faith, contracts and promises are not possible with this person any more than they were with Hitler.

The evil that men do can out live them and this is an example. Infants and toddlers need to be held and loved, it is essential to their social and emotional development and you don't get a second chance. These are wounds inflicted on children that won't go away, permanent damage has been done already.

I feel a great crime has been committed here and someone must pay a steep price for this unnecessary human tragedy.


----------



## aquafuge (Jun 21, 2018)

when you look at fascist regimes and see the police and army doing things we know are just wrong, like rounding up jewish kids, knowing they're going to die, and beating reporters, taking children and all the other shit that's just wrong, you ask yourself why, don't they know this is wrong? but they are caught up in the ideology of that one person who tells them he will make it right and it is literally controlling the masses through the illiterate. We used to be amused by all these 'Bubbas', well, never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. because in their mind - he's just doing what he said he'd do. they don't know what it's like to be an immigrant because they never were - their parents were the immigrants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

*Joe: This Was A Decision President Donald Trump And Jeff Sessions Made | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




After an enormous public outcry, President Donald Trump on Wednesday signed an executive order to end the separation of families at the U.S. border yet the order doesn't address the more than 2,300 children separated from their families. The panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

*GOP strategist Steve Schmidt DENOUNCES Party, WILL Vote for Democrats*




Republican strategist Steve Schmidt, one of the GOP's loudest critics of President Trump, renounced the party early Wednesday and announced that he will begin voting for Democrats.

Schmidt slammed Trump in a Twitter thread, saying he was leaving the party that once ended slavery.

“29 years and nine months ago I registered to vote and became a member of The Republican Party which was founded in 1854 to oppose slavery and stand for the dignity of human life,” Schmidt tweeted. 

“Today I renounce my membership in the Republican Party. It is fully the party of Trump,” he added.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

*Trump's Executive Order To Undo An Executive Failure*




Donald Trump did the impossible. In that, he said it was impossible to end his own policy of cruelly separating families at the border until, for political reasons, he was forced to.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)

So we have an institutional policy of taking children and babies away from their parents, anonomizing them, and awarding no-bid contracts to unknown companies to jail them until they can be transitioned through adoption agencies (for profit) like the one owned by betsy devos brother.

And a third of the country is ok with that. Happy about it even. Deplorables. Every one.


Doug Farrar

@BR_DougFarrar

Bethany Adoption Agency's Senior Vice President for Child and Family Services is... Brian DeVos. https://www.facebook.com/bethanyfans/posts/10152916365171960 …

Doug Farrar

@BR_DougFarrar

Currently, Michigan's Bethany Adoption Agency has 81 children who have been forcibly separated from their parents. https://www.wzzm13.com/article/news/local/michigan/bethany-christian-services-providing-foster-homes-for-81-children-due-to-border-crisis/69-565745151 …

In 2013, Betsy DeVos donated $300,000 to Bethany after the agency claimed religious exemption https://www.wzzm13.com/article/news/local/michigan/bethany-christian-services-providing-foster-homes-for-81-children-due-to-border-crisis/69-565745151 …

6:50 PM - Jun 20, 2018


142

267 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy





Bethany Adoption Agency's Senior Vice President for Child and Family Services is... Brian DeVos.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)

They took the time to plan ahead to line the pockets of contributors and associates (likely with kickbacks to donald ducks as well), but intentionally had no plan to keep track of who the kids belong to....

*Businesses Received Federal Contracts to Care for Migrant Children*
Source: *Wall Street Journal*

In the months before the Trump administration began its “zero-tolerance” policy that resulted in the separation of families at the Mexican border, the government awarded a flurry of contracts and grants to private companies and nonprofits to help run facilities for migrant children around the country.

Read more: https://www.wsj.com/articles/nonprofits-other-businesses-getting-millions-in-federal-contracts-to-care-for-migrant-children-1529596377?tesla=y&mod=article_inline


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)

womp womp....

*Corey Lewandowski dropped by speakers bureau*
Source: *CNN*

Former Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski has been dropped by his speakers bureau after dismissing the story of a 10-year-old girl with Down syndrome who was reportedly separated from her mother after crossing the border illegally, CNN has learned. 

Leading Authorities, Inc., one of Washington DC's top speakers bureaus, severed ties with Lewandowski on Wednesday, a source familiar with the matter said. His name no longer appears on the bureau's website. 

Speakers bureaus like LAI handle speaking gigs for notable political and media personalities, which can be a lucrative business. Speakers can net five- or even six-figure checks for one engagement. 

Lewandowski has drawn widespread criticism for remarks he made on Fox News on Tuesday. When former senior Democratic National Committee adviser Zac Petkanas talked about "a 10-year-old girl with Down syndrome" who had been "taken from her mother and put in a cage," Lewandowski dismissed the anecdote, saying, "Womp womp."

Read more: http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/21/media/corey-lewandowski-speakers-bureau/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

Well it's the first day of summer and Donald is still around, if your society and country was functioning anywhere near normal Donald would be just a bad memory and convicted felon severing time by now. I just didn't figure on members of congress betraying their oaths to the constitution, country and constituents so flagrantly and completely. The GOP is completely owned by a radical cult like minority of Trump worshipers and it's do Donald's bidding or die. It's only between their primaries and election day they can assert themselves and go against Trump. After election day there might be a few who will be more independent from Trump and a little bit pissed about being unemployed after january.

The public needs to administer a little "shock and awe" to Trump and the GOP, get Donald planning that one way trip to moscow before january. If ya were really lucky, or Mueller was clever, he could be spooked to run before the election, that should finish the GOP and Pence too. It would be humiliating, but the fastest way to get back on track as a country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> They took the time to plan ahead to line the pockets of contributors and associates (likely with kickbacks to donald ducks as well), but intentionally had no plan to keep track of who the kids belong to....
> 
> *Businesses Received Federal Contracts to Care for Migrant Children*
> Source: *Wall Street Journal*
> ...


This will be the subject of congressional investigations next year, after the midterms. I think this latest stunt might have cost the republicans the senate, states can't be gerrymandered and voter suppression won't be enough to stop the onslaught. There are only 8 GOP seats on the line and I'll be damned if a few of them don't flip, I believe the results in the house will shock and astound the pundits and public alike. There's lot's more bad news coming for Donald and the republicans between now and november, that much is for sure.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well it's the first day of summer and Donald is still around, if your society and country was functioning anywhere near normal Donald would be just a bad memory and convicted felon severing time by now. I just didn't figure on members of congress betraying their oaths to the constitution, country and constituents so flagrantly and completely. The GOP is completely owned by a radical cult like minority of Trump worshipers and it's do Donald's bidding or die. It's only between their primaries and election day they can assert themselves and go against Trump. After election day there might be a few who will be more independent from Trump and a little bit pissed about being unemployed after january.
> 
> The public needs to administer a little "shock and awe" to Trump and the GOP, get Donald planning that one way trip to moscow before january. If ya were really lucky, or Mueller was clever, he could be spooked to run before the election, that should finish the GOP and Pence too. It would be humiliating, but the fastest way to get back on track as a country.


Told you so.

Trump will not be impeached and removed from office. We are going to fix this through the electoral process which will take some time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Told you so.
> 
> Trump will not be impeached and removed from office. We are going to fix this through the electoral process which will take some time.


Yep, in about six months or less. The only question will be if the GOP get their asses whipped in november, will those with nothing to lose fuck Donald because they are pissed and want to take the fucker with them when they go in january? Remember, Donald and Mueller have got a lot of news to make between now and election day and there are many shoes left to drop. 

I think the disgusting episode with the kids on the border will hurt the GOP more than anything else, even treason, the Time cover will make an effective election poster.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well it's the first day of summer and Donald is still around, if your society and country was functioning anywhere near normal Donald would be just a bad memory and convicted felon severing time by now. I just didn't figure on members of congress betraying their oaths to the constitution, country and constituents so flagrantly and completely. The GOP is completely owned by a radical cult like minority of Trump worshipers and it's do Donald's bidding or die. It's only between their primaries and election day they can assert themselves and go against Trump. After election day there might be a few who will be more independent from Trump and a little bit pissed about being unemployed after january.
> 
> The public needs to administer a little "shock and awe" to Trump and the GOP, get Donald planning that one way trip to moscow before january. If ya were really lucky, or Mueller was clever, he could be spooked to run before the election, that should finish the GOP and Pence too. It would be humiliating, but the fastest way to get back on track as a country.


trump has a better chance of being shot than going to prison.

the transformation of the dumbasses in this country is complete.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)

So it seems that Melania wore a special coat when she visited the child-prisoners at the detention center.












It reads "I Really Don't Care - Do U?"

I do, I really do. Beatch!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5871221/Melania-Trump-wears-jacket-REALLY-DONT-CARE-U-visit-immigrant-children.html


----------



## greg nr (Jun 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well it's the first day of summer and Donald is still around, if your society and country was functioning anywhere near normal Donald would be just a bad memory and convicted felon severing time by now. I just didn't figure on members of congress betraying their oaths to the constitution, country and constituents so flagrantly and completely. The GOP is completely owned by a radical cult like minority of Trump worshipers and it's do Donald's bidding or die. It's only between their primaries and election day they can assert themselves and go against Trump. After election day there might be a few who will be more independent from Trump and a little bit pissed about being unemployed after january.


Now where have I heard that before?

The GOP won't betray the Donald. His base is their base. His power is their power. If they buck the base, they will be eliminated, and not just from politics, from any job or investment opportunity they may ever want in the future. They wouldn't be able to volunteer in a leper colony if they vote to remove him. 

They simply won't go there. And if you throw pence into the mix, they will absolutely bring guns into the senate and use them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

melanie is a fucking cunt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Now where have I heard that before?
> 
> The GOP won't betray the Donald. His base is their base. His power is their power. If they buck the base, they will be eliminated, and not just from politics, from any job or investment opportunity they may ever want in the future. They wouldn't be able to volunteer in a leper colony if they vote to remove him.
> 
> They simply won't go there. And if you throw pence into the mix, they will absolutely bring guns into the senate and use them.


I think Mitch McConnell will cut anybody's throat to hold onto power in the senate, America's or Donald's, makes no difference as long as he can get away with it.

Donald distilled down the GOP base to it's lowest elements, as the good folks have left the party, it's great for having an iron grip on the party, not so good for general elections. When the pictures and sounds came out about the kids on the border the GOP elected leadership panicked, they saw the danger immediately and knew their seats were at risk, Donald missed the whole thing because he has no heart and had to be told. This election will be a referendum on Trump and since the senate won't try him the people will.

That time cover of the crying little girl facing Trump will cost the GOP millions of votes all by itself.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, in about six months or less. The only question will be if the GOP get their asses whipped in november, will those with nothing to lose fuck Donald because they are pissed and want to take the fucker with them when they go in january? Remember, Donald and Mueller have got a lot of news to make between now and election day and there are many shoes left to drop.
> 
> I think the disgusting episode with the kids on the border will hurt the GOP more than anything else, even treason, the Time cover will make an effective election poster.


As much as I'd like to think Trump's removal this year is possible, I just can't move the thought out of the realm of fantasy.

Trump can still win in 2020 too. The white racist men and women who voted for Trump are the reason for Trump and they aren't going to change their minds. Not in large numbers at any rate. He starts the election season with about 38% of the vote locked in. Some help from Putin, a major catastrophe, Homeland Security "misses" a terrorist threat and they land a blow, a war also would make Trump's re-election more likely.

Politicians cater to who votes and especially who voted for them. By now, Republican politicians have learned that the only people who will vote for them are Trump supporters. To stick with Trump might be a dead end politically but they get no love from moderates or liberals be they Democrat or Republican so they will stick with the Radical Right and fight like hell to win it all. 

As Greg points out if they behave, wealthy Republican supporters are almost certain to give loyal Trump supporting congressmen high paying work once they leave office. Whether they are sticking with Trump because they agree with him or because they think they have to or for future job considerations, Republican congress will continue to support Trump.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> As much as I'd like to think Trump's removal this year is possible, I just can't move the thought out of the realm of fantasy.
> 
> Trump can still win in 2020 too. The white racist men and women who voted for Trump are the reason for Trump and they aren't going to change their minds. Not in large numbers at any rate. He starts the election season with about 38% of the vote locked in. Some help from Putin, a major catastrophe, Homeland Security "misses" a terrorist threat and they land a blow, a war also would make Trump's re-election more likely.
> 
> ...



i believe we are moving closer and closer to a civil war.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i believe we are moving closer and closer to a civil war.


I think we may be closer but still a long way away.

I don't think a war will break out. Most of those Trump supporters don't have camo-painted oxygen tanks anyway.


----------



## topcat (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i believe we are moving closer and closer to a civil war.


Too true. Expect assassination attempts and some of them successful.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

topcat said:


> Too true. Expect assassination attempts and some of them successful.


might be reason to rejoice.

i bet politicians would stop playing games if they start getting shot at...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I think we may be closer but still a long way away.
> 
> I don't think a war will break out. Most of those Trump supporters don't have camo-painted oxygen tanks anyway.


that's ok, mossy oak comes in XXXL at wally world...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that's ok, mossy oak comes in XXXL at wally world...


*Scott Pruitt Spent Thousands On ‘Tactical Pants’ And ‘Tactical Polos’*
_https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/scott-pruitt-tactical-pants-polos_us_5b2b8035e4b0040e273ff9d3
_
Trump supporters aren't so crude as to buy camo from Wally. They need designer camo.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> *Scott Pruitt Spent Thousands On ‘Tactical Pants’ And ‘Tactical Polos’*
> _https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/scott-pruitt-tactical-pants-polos_us_5b2b8035e4b0040e273ff9d3
> _
> Trump supporters aren't so crude as to buy camo from Wally. They need designer camo.



wrong

cabinet members won't but camo from wally, but have of his supporters have a half a closet full of wally's realtree and mossy oak.

some even have the realtree recliner and couch.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

trump supporters need a camo'd couch so the ice cream and cookies don't see them and run off...


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i believe we are moving closer and closer to a civil war.


I kinda think we're already in one, maybe I'm crazy, maybe it's the vodka and cranberry juice I've been drinking tonight. I think it's already been started a couple years ago and is now picking up momentum. Won't be long until there's actual mass killing and fighting in the major cities. I don't want to see this happen, but it's probably going to and soon

I'm going to have another drink and shut up and pass out, I've got a long day of driving tomorrow, probably pulling a 14 hour workday.

Also, I took my work truck home tonight, I'm driving for the new LTL/TL division at my work tomorrow. I fucking have a 53 foot semi trailer full of beer sitting in my driveway

LTL/TL = Less than TruckLoad/TruckLoad


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> I kinda think we're already in one, maybe I'm crazy, maybe it's the vodka and cranberry juice I've been drinking tonight. I think it's already been started a couple years ago and is now picking up momentum. Won't be long until there's actual mass killing and fighting in the major cities. I don't want to see this happen, but it's probably going to and soon
> 
> I'm going to have another drink and shut up and pass out, I've got a long day of driving tomorrow, probably pulling a 14 hour workday.
> 
> ...


get some rest buddy. i got your back in the streets when we get there...


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 21, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> I kinda think we're already in one, maybe I'm crazy, maybe it's the vodka and cranberry juice I've been drinking tonight. I think it's already been started a couple years ago and is now picking up momentum. Won't be long until there's actual mass killing and fighting in the major cities. I don't want to see this happen, but it's probably going to and soon
> 
> I'm going to have another drink and shut up and pass out, I've got a long day of driving tomorrow, probably pulling a 14 hour workday.
> 
> ...


Says best kept refrigerated, maybe throw a bag of ice in there before calling it night, safe travels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2018)

*Nationwide Rallies Planned for June 30 to Protest Trump Administration’s ‘Zero Tolerance’ Immigration Policy*
POSTED 10:01 AM, JUNE 21, 2018, BY CNN WIRE, UPDATED AT 01:40PM, JUNE 21, 2018
http://ktla.com/2018/06/21/nationwide-rallies-planned-for-june-30-to-protest-trump-administrations-zero-toleration-immigration-policy/

President Trump may have caved to increasing pressure when he signed an executive order reversing his administration’s family-separation policy, but his about-face has not quelled outrage among some critics.

Hundreds of rallies are planned as part of a Families Belong Together national day of action on Saturday, June 30, to protest the administration’s “zero tolerance” immigration policy, which remains in effect.

Advocacy groups such as MoveOn, the Human Rights Campaign and the American Civil Liberties Union have joined in, and at least 130 rallies in 48 states are planned — including a main rally in Washington’s Lafayette Square, across the street from the White House. More than 13,000 people have RSVPd on Facebook that they plan to attend the Washington protest.

In the executive order he signed on Wednesday, Trump declared it is his administration’s policy to “maintain family unity,” including by detaining entire families together “where appropriate and consistent with law and available resources.”

But event organizers, in a post Wednesday night, said the executive order “is not a solution to the crisis created by his administration; it keeps kids imprisoned indefinitely, and doesn’t reunite thousands of separated families. But it does show the administration is reacting to public pressure, so we will continue to increase our pressure for justice …”

While Trump’s executive order ended the administration’s controversial separation policy, the future remains unclear for the estimated 2,300 children and their families already affected.

Those separated children are in facilities or foster homes spread across numerous states far from the US-Mexico border, and so far the administration has not provided details on how it plans to unite the children with their parents.

“[President Trump’s] alleged solution to a crisis of his own making is many months too late. It is a crisis that should not have happened to begin with. He has caused irreparable damage to thousands of immigrant families,” said ACLU executive director Anthony D. Romero in a statement Wednesday.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## topcat (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> melanie is a fucking cunt.


Feckless, too. "I really don't give a feck". Is she here legally? "Release the immigration papers"(memo). Deport her parents, the damn foreigners. Separate her from them, the fucking communists.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

topcat said:


> Feckless, too. "I really don't give a feck". Is she here legally? "Release the immigration papers"(memo). Deport her parents, the damn foreigners. Separate her from them, the fucking communists.


lock the bitch up with ICE and let her get raped for all i care.... i am done with trump supporters


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wrong
> 
> cabinet members won't but camo from wally, but have of his supporters have a half a closet full of wally's realtree and mossy oak.
> 
> some even have the realtree recliner and couch.


Trucks too!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Trucks too!


oh shit, if you voted for trump you gotta have a truck or you are just a wannabe

never know when you need to disguise yourself and shoot a liberal


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> oh shit, if you voted for trump you gotta have a truck or you are just a wannabe
> 
> never know when you need to disguise yourself and shoot a liberal


I got a truck because I had to. Ended up moving around so much trying to find a decent place here that I had to get one.

Trucks are pretty much a necessity here. Its the stupid loud ufo lit monster trucks that are useless.

My truck is a tasteful burgundy though.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

i have a leveled truck with mud tires, but my brain over rules my redneck


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 21, 2018)

This whole child separation fiasco will go down in history as a stain on this country like the Japanese internment camps and the Trail of Tears. Such unnecessary cruelty from a nation that thrives and depends on immigrant labor.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have a leveled truck with mud tires, but my brain over rules my redneck


Sometimes my redneck takes over.. but I'd still never support someone like trump. Dudes had multiple investigations going since before he even started campaigning


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Sometimes my redneck takes over.. but I'd still never support someone like trump. Dudes had multiple investigations going since before he even started campaigning


well let's be honest, my redneck is taking over, because i want to beat the fuck out of trump voters. moving out of the city was detrimental to my mental state.

i moved behind enemy lines...

i'm armed, i will survive...


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 21, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Sometimes my redneck takes over.. but I'd still never support someone like trump. Dudes had multiple investigations going since before he even started campaigning


There is good redneck and bad redneck.

Good rednecks are always welcome at my backyard grill.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 21, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> There is good redneck and bad redneck.
> 
> Good rednecks are always welcome at my backyard grill.


mine too, beer, steaks, vodka, whiskey and the finest smoke, if you don't vote republitard...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2018)

Napsalot manor is known for it's hospitality, but I don't lower the drawbridge for just anyone


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2018)

My bet is still January 20, 2021.

If we're lucky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2018)

I see Trump really wants to see Vlad in the next month, he needs help with the midterms, and if it doesn't go well, a place to run to. He can claim asylum from a "deep state coup", and whine and bitch from moscow until the CIA or a cheeseburger induced stroke kills him. I dunno if there are any McDonalds left in moscow now, I thought Vlad got rid of them.
*Update*
Looks like Donald is in luck, McDonalds is still in russia, so it'll feel just like home for the exPOTUS. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mcdonalds-russia/in-russia-mcdonalds-golden-arches-have-a-russian-shine-idUSKBN15H1E0

Think about it for a minute, moscow is the only way to avoid a jail cell, and foster the ego saving delusion about a "deep state coup", I figure Donald is trying to make travel arrangements, so he will see Vlad before the NATO meeting. If you think a little bit more about the situation, Vlad had better not say no to his request, but will turn on him later after he is removed from power.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Seeks Meeting With Putin Even as Allies Seek to Isolate Russia*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/21/world/europe/bolton-moscow-trump-putin-meeting.html
By Peter Baker and Andrew E. Kramer
June 21, 2018

WASHINGTON — President Trump hopes to meet with President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia in the next few weeks even as the American leader increasingly clashes with European allies over how to counter Moscow’s assertive actions in Europe and the Middle East.

Mr. Trump is sending his national security adviser, John R. Bolton, to Moscow next week to discuss a possible meeting. Mr. Trump is already scheduled to attend a NATO summit meeting in Brussels next month, followed by a long-delayed visit to Britain. He could presumably add a stop in another country like Austria to see Mr. Putin.

Mr. Trump has been eager to get together with Mr. Putin for months despite increasing tension in the relationship between Russia and the West. Just two weeks ago, Mr. Trump urged the rest of the Group of 7 major industrial powers to readmit Russia, which was expelled in 2014 after its armed seizure of Crimea from Ukraine. But the other members rejected the idea, deeming it inappropriate.
*More...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 22, 2018)

Filthy foreign animals,MAGA.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 22, 2018)

losers ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> losers ^^^^^^^^^


Fucking assholes.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2018)

"these aren't people they are illegal aliens."


----------



## vancityj (Jun 22, 2018)

Donald Trump 2020 Fuck Your Feelings Funny MAGA T-Shirt, Hoodie, Tank Top

https://chummytees.com/products/donald-trump-2020-fuck-your-feelings-funny-maga-t-shirt-hoodie-tank-top


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 22, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4154607
> Donald Trump 2020 Fuck Your Feelings Funny MAGA T-Shirt, Hoodie, Tank Top
> 
> https://chummytees.com/products/donald-trump-2020-fuck-your-feelings-funny-maga-t-shirt-hoodie-tank-top


loser !!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4154607
> Donald Trump 2020 Fuck Your Feelings Funny MAGA T-Shirt, Hoodie, Tank Top
> 
> https://chummytees.com/products/donald-trump-2020-fuck-your-feelings-funny-maga-t-shirt-hoodie-tank-top


At least we have "feelings", not a heartless chickenshit and fool like you. You'll see people's "feelings" in action come november.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 22, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4154607
> Donald Trump 2020 Fuck Your Feelings Funny MAGA T-Shirt, Hoodie, Tank Top
> 
> https://chummytees.com/products/donald-trump-2020-fuck-your-feelings-funny-maga-t-shirt-hoodie-tank-top


I agree. Fuck your feelings, snowflakes. Enjoy your dying gasps.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4154607
> Donald Trump 2020 Fuck Your Feelings Funny MAGA T-Shirt, Hoodie, Tank Top
> 
> https://chummytees.com/products/donald-trump-2020-fuck-your-feelings-funny-maga-t-shirt-hoodie-tank-top


It must be awful trying to defend Trump.

So, tell me,

Who is going to be indicted next?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2018)

*Tom Arnold: ‘President Donald Trump Is An Illegitimate President’ | Deadline | MSNBC*




Tom Arnold sits down with MSNBC’s Nicolle Wallace to discuss his meeting with Michael Cohen. Arnold talks about his Vice series, “Hunt for the Trump Tapes,” which is focused on finding ‘incriminating’ Trump tapes with Cohen’s help. Arnold also speaks about his ex-wife Roseanne Barr saying she is “full on with the Nazis.”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder what Donald will think when he sees this! Looks like Mikey has discovered the freedom and joy of song, Mister Mueller will be calling I'm sure, he's always looking for aspiring talent! You'll be a star Michael, why you'll go down in history as one of the greatest stool pigeons of all time! Sing Mikey sing, a ballad about Donald and the russian bear! Once Mueller gets his claws into Cohen he'll "bleed him white", everything will be on the table and he'll answer every question asked about everyone of the million documents the government seized.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 22, 2018)

tom says he has seen the pee pee tape...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2018)

*Breaking: Tom Arnold Says Michael Cohen Has Tapes on Trump*




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dunno what to make of this...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Breaking: Tom Arnold Says Michael Cohen Has Tapes on Trump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cohen is making a play for more money from Trump?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 22, 2018)

trump is in a very tight spot now.

prosecutors subpoena National Enquirer records in Cohen case


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Tom Arnold: ‘President Donald Trump Is An Illegitimate President’ | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like what he's doing but he sounds like he has an eightball of coke lodged in a sinus (for just a situation).


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 22, 2018)

vancityj said:


> View attachment 4154607
> Donald Trump 2020 Fuck Your Feelings Funny MAGA T-Shirt, Hoodie, Tank Top
> 
> https://chummytees.com/products/donald-trump-2020-fuck-your-feelings-funny-maga-t-shirt-hoodie-tank-top


Grow some pubic hair so when you get shit on its not child abuse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2018)

*Monologue: President Hold My Beer | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Donald Trump's flip-flop on his child detention policy and Melania's fashion fiasco.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2018)

*Tom Arnold Says Michael Cohen Is Cooperating “100%” With Prosecutors | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence gets Tom Arnold to answer questions about Michael Cohen- and Tom Arnold says Michael Cohen will tell the truth about Donald Trump.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is an interview that should drive Donald nuts!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 23, 2018)

cohen has denied all of that ^^^^^


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2018)

*New Rule: The Good Sex Economy | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill reiterates that economic recessions are survivable events; what Trump is doing to this country is not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> cohen has denied all of that ^^^^^


Just for a laugh, bet Donald didn't like that photo with Cohen and I'm sure he saw the interview! Cohen is gonna hang Trump and he knows it's gonna put him in jail. When Cohen starts talking, everybody is gonna start talking to get ahead of things, Manafort must be in a much more cooperative mood by now. The assholes are starting to suffer and it's just beginning.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just for a laugh, bet Donald didn't like that photo with Cohen and I'm sure he saw the interview! Cohen is gonna hang Trump and he knows it's gonna put him in jail. When Cohen starts talking, everybody is gonna start talking to get ahead of things, Manafort must be in a much more cooperative mood by now.



the one thing you aren't considering is trumptards. they deny facts and reality in favor of their cult leader. they will never, ever, ever, ever accept the truth. that is where we are in this country. 

trump can do no wrong, it's hillary, comey, obama, mueller, dems, fake news, witch hunt, MSM, immigrants, nancy and chuck...

this is not going to end well...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the one thing you aren't considering is trumptards. they deny facts and reality in favor of their cult leader. they will never, ever, ever, ever accept the truth. that is where we are in this country.
> 
> trump can do no wrong, it's hillary, comey, obama, mueller, dems, fake news, witch hunt, MSM, immigrants, nancy and chuck...
> 
> this is not going to end well...


For them, reality has a way of bitch slapping such people all of a sudden. I believe the republican party is gonna be extinct in a lot of parts of America after November and by the time election day rolls around they are gonna have trouble in Dixie. Their only hope is for massive russia help and too many eyes are watching now, the element of surprise has been lost. Trump's base won't win elections, even in traditionally "red districts".This is because there is a lot more stuff yet to come out that will be devastating, not to mention what Donald will be up to, including caging kids, snatching babies, decapitating the DOJ and maybe even running off to russia.

Forget the base, don't even bother, if Trump had his way they'd be wearing brown shirts by now and would replace the police. Ya might even have to shoot a few one day, not that you'd mind...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 23, 2018)

Good read on comments by Mark Sanford (republican primaried out of office by trump supported opponent) over at daily kos...... https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/6/16/1772496/-Mark-Sanford-Explains-Why-Republicans-Will-Do-Nothing-As-The-Republic-is-Destroyed?detail=emaildkre

Right now the nation’s soul is being forcibly separated from our stated values. We have been and are currently under assault by a hostile foreign power that is undermining our elections and a hostile President that is undermining our democracy, our culture and our future. 

*Complicit Republicans and their complicit voters are not a loyal opposition at this critical moment. They are a threat and we must outvote them everywhere, every time, in every election, whether its school boards, statehouses or the White House.

Because they do not care about whether or not they are ruining the country and the world for decades to come. They care about ruining the day of a liberal. They care about winning the Game.*

But this is not a game.​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Good read on comments by Mark Sanford (republican primaried out of office by trump supported opponent) over at daily kos...... https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/6/16/1772496/-Mark-Sanford-Explains-Why-Republicans-Will-Do-Nothing-As-The-Republic-is-Destroyed?detail=emaildkre
> 
> Right now the nation’s soul is being forcibly separated from our stated values. We have been and are currently under assault by a hostile foreign power that is undermining our elections and a hostile President that is undermining our democracy, our culture and our future.
> 
> ...


Ya get an "A" for Attitude, clear thinking and writing. Your country is on the line and this is not a game, I hope many people do more than just vote, but help others to do so as well. Give money, volunteer and beat the shit out of a Trumper if ya gotta...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

If your a US citizen living within 100 miles of the border, ICE owns yer ass and you don't have the same rights as other citizens. I wonder if they are looking for people coming in from Canada, but the traffic is all the other way, we have people crossing our border fleeing America with their children like it was nazi Germany. Maybe that's why ICE is there, to intercept them before the can make the Canadian border and put them in concentration camps, just like the nazis did, come to think about it...

Since the dreamers are gonna be the next to be rounded up and deported, I figure Canada should step up to the plate and take the top 30%, at least. They already know how to speak english, are assimilated and college educated, thanks to Uncle Sam. Canada needs lots more immigrants (so does the USA) and these folks are prime citizenship targets, valuable national assets and if you don't want them, I figure we should bring them here and take the cream of the crop while we're at it.

Ya know this stuff would be a lot easier if ya just tattooed social insurance numbers on people's foreheads in 1" high numbers to denote citizenship (members of the 1% and the Trump family would be exempt).
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Border patrol agents are stopping people on highways in New England to check their citizenship*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/23/us/maine-new-hampshire-border-patrol-checkpoints/index.html
Far from ground zero in the Trump administration's crackdown on illegal immigration along the southern border, US Customs and Border Protection checkpoints on highways in Maine and New Hampshire are catching the eye of civil liberties groups.

On Interstate 95 near the remote northern Maine town of Lincoln this week, the Border Patrol said it made nine drug seizures and two arrests for immigration violations during an 11-hour checkpoint operation in which agents asked motorists about their place of birth and citizenship status.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

Ya can't make this shit up...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Kremlin Broke News Of John Bolton's Trip, Republican Senators To Celebrate 4th of July In Moscow*

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/6/23/1774751/-Kremlin-Broke-News-Of-John-Bolton-s-Trip-Republican-Senators-To-Celebrate-4th-of-July-In-Moscow
An interesting day has dawned in America when the Kremlin knows more about the travels of top administration officials than we do. The White House verified John Bolton’s upcoming trip to Russia only after the Kremlin broke the news. Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty:

"On June 25-27, U.S. National Security Adviser John Bolton will meet with U.S. allies in London and Rome to discuss national security issues, and travel to Moscow to discuss a potential meeting between Presidents Trump and Putin," Garrett Marquis, special assistant to the president, wrote on Twitter.

Bolton's specific itinerary was not immediately released.

The U.S. comments come hours after Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov had indicated to reporters that Bolton would visit Moscow.

"As far as we know, such a trip will actually take place. This is all that we can say right now," Peskov told reporters on June 21 when asked whether Moscow was expecting Bolton's visit.

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Russia was "ready for contacts" with the United States.

"If the agreement on a high-level meeting is reached, it will be announced," Lavrov added.

Bolton is not the only one looking to take “a high level meeting.” Four United States Senators will be celebrating Independence Day in Russia and they’re all hopped up about an audience with Vladimir Putin as well. They are Richard Shelby, (R-AL) John Kennedy (R-LA) Steve Daines (R-MT) and John Hoeven (R-ND).
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

An interesting read, that I happen to agree with.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*On the issue of Trump and his "base." Something. Doesn't. Add. Up.*
If you live long enough, you start to realize that very little in life is "black and white," most issues have many varying shades of gray that can alter perceptions and opinions. But it appears that Trump doesn't "do" grays, everything is stark black and white with this clown. Depending on who you talk to, he's either the greatest thing since the invention of the combustion engine, or the anti Christ with a terrible rug.

God knows that this bleeds over into the way Trump is covered, and the way we talk about him. And here lies the problem. Either Trump is a successful businessman, or he's an incompetent boob. Either he's a sadistic racist, or he just wants strong borders. But, when you talk about Trump's "base," it suddenly isn't black and white at all. It isn't anything, because the two explanations are totally incompatible with each other. The explanations just don't make sense.

On the one side, there's you and me, us regular guyz and galz. An extended period of time and polling has led us to the inevitable conclusion that Trump has a rock solid base of 35-40% that will never desert him, no matter what. He could literally shoot one of them on 5th Avenue, and they'd cast an absentee ballot for him from their deathbed. This is just a fact.
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya get an "A" for Attitude, clear thinking and writing. Your country is on the line and this is not a game, I hope many people do more than just vote, but help others to do so as well. Give money, volunteer and beat the shit out of a Trumper if ya gotta...


back in the good old days... i think trumptards need a taste of the good old days again.... only this time they will be on the receiving side...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If your a US citizen living within 100 miles of the border, ICE owns yer ass and you don't have the same rights as other citizens. I wonder if they are looking for people coming in from Canada, but the traffic is all the other way, we have people crossing our border fleeing America with their children like it was nazi Germany. Maybe that's why ICE is there, to intercept them before the can make the Canadian border and put them in concentration camps, just like the nazis did, come to think about it...
> 
> Since the dreamers are gonna be the next to be rounded up and deported, I figure Canada should step up to the plate and take the top 30%, at least. They already know how to speak english, are assimilated and college educated, thanks to Uncle Sam. Canada needs lots more immigrants (so does the USA) and these folks are prime citizenship targets, valuable national assets and if you don't want them, I figure we should bring them here and take the cream of the crop while we're at it.
> 
> ...



this 100 miles zone is unconstitutional, but it has been going on for quite some time

am i being detained?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> back in the good old days... i think trumptards need a taste of the good old days again.... only this time they will be on the receiving side...


I think a nice mussolini style end would be in good taste at this point.....

Imagine the ratings! trump would be soooo happy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

*Why does CANADA want more IMMIGRANTS? - VisualPolitik EN*




One in every five Canadians was born abroad, a percentage which is almost double that of the US or the UK. And, truth be told, this hasn’t led to any national tragedy, in fact, quite the contrary!

Today we are going to look at Canada, a country who truly believes in open borders and globalization!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

*Inside a Flat Earth convention, where nearly everyone believes Earth isn't round*




Many believers at the Flat Earth International Conference, an educational seminar about our planet, support a theory that Earth is flat.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder how many Trumpers are here? This is what delusion looks like and they have no hate, fear or Trump driving it either, ok maybe a little paranoia!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Inside a Flat Earth convention, where nearly everyone believes Earth isn't round*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are plenty who say we haven't been to the moon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> There are plenty who say we haven't been to the moon.


Lot's of crossover, between the moon hoaxers, flat earthers, Trumpers and born yesterday christians etc, one thing in common is they all believe bulllshit and don't have two clues to rub together. Some people are deficient in the ability to reason and think logically, complete ignorance of science is also another common feature among them.

Moon hoax theories are good click bait for morons on youtube, there's more profit in spreading bullshit than in educating people using the truth.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 24, 2018)

You guys forgot birthers, crisis actor believing massacre deniers, and deep state conspiracy nut jobs.... among many other groups.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You guys forgot birthers, crisis actor believing massacre deniers, and deep state conspiracy nut jobs.... among many other groups.


Wingnuttery is alive and well, the world does not want for bullshit. Yep flat earth & moon landing hoaxes, "teach the controversy" in schools will be the next thing they will want.

Oh and don't forget Donald Trump is a good christian man who doesn't lie, cheat or steal, if yer gonna teach bullshit ya might as well do it right...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2018)

I think folks would notice jimmy, ya kinda stand out in a crowd big fella and you did do a lot to help bring this about...
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*James Comey Says He's So Ashamed Of Child Detentions He Talked Of Posing As Canadian*
*"I am disgusted, I am horrified, I am embarrassed, I’m ashamed."*
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/comey-so-ashamed-by-detentions-canadian-citiizen_us_5b2eba4fe4b0321a01d1af66

Former FBI director James Comey said he was so “ashamed” by the Trump administration’s decision to separate thousands of children from their parents at the border that he and his wife discussed telling people they were Canadian when they arrived in Ireland this week.

Comey made the comments in an interview Friday at the Irish Film Institute in Dublin during a European tour to promote his book “A Higher Loyalty,” The Irish Times reported.

“I am ashamed of the way my country has acted with respect of those children. I am disgusted, I am horrified, I am embarrassed, I’m ashamed,” Comey said.

“My wife and I were joking — not really joking; we wanted to tell the people on the customs line coming here that we were Canadian,” Comey added. “We were joking but it’s funny because it reveals a truth: I’m ashamed.”
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think folks would notice jimmy, ya kinda stand out in a crowd big fella and you did do a lot to help bring this about...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> *James Comey Says He's So Ashamed Of Child Detentions He Talked Of Posing As Canadian*
> *"I am disgusted, I am horrified, I am embarrassed, I’m ashamed."*
> ...



fuck james comey, that self righteous prick is the reason we are in this situation. i don;t give a fuck how he feels...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2018)

Here is a sobering thought. The republicans control 32 state legislatures. If they get to 34, they can convene a constitutional convention and completely rewrite the constitution. 

It wouldn't require any additional ratification. Anything they write becomes the highest law in the land. Any amendment or article they remove is gone completely and can't be used as precedent for lower court decisions.

All they would need is a majority vote of the delegates, which would be solidly trumpian.

Woman, minorities, and anyone under 21 could lose the right to vote at the state level. Slavery could become legal again. How states elect senators and house members could be taken away from the people. The very definition of what it means to be a citizen could change. Prohibitions on torture, improper search ans seizure, basic rights, all could be gone.

2 more state legislatures. 2.

Remember that as you elect state officials.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Here is a sobering thought. The republicans control 32 state legislatures. If they get to 34, they can convene a constitutional convention and completely rewrite the constitution.
> 
> It wouldn't require any additional ratification. Anything they write becomes the highest law in the land. Any amendment or article they remove is gone completely and can't be used as precedent for lower court decisions.
> 
> ...


Yep, make Trump king while they are at it. I figure the GOP's grip on the country is about be put to the test on a national and state level, I think in many parts of the country they are gonna be extinct. The next few months will be interesting, everybody forgets that Mueller is working quietly in the background and I figure he's gonna drop something on Donald before the election. This election will be a turning point for America and a trial of Donald Trump, the congress won't do it, so the American people will get a crack, ya got jury duty coming up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2018)

I see the American Red Cross can't get into the detention centers for children, how bad is it when the senators, congressman, NGO's and the American Red Cross can't gain access to the kids. The public is feed government propaganda footage of boys and young men, subtext (be afraid of these people), the girls and young children are hidden away. Trump is spouting racist rhetoric of pure lies and hate and is holding thousands of children hostage in secret conditions. I don't trust a thing the Trump administration says about these children and their treatment and I sure as shit don't trust Trump with their safety and welfare.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see the American Red Cross can't get into the detention centers for children, how bad is it when the senators, congressman, NGO's and the American Red Cross can't gain access to the kids. The public is feed government propaganda footage of boys and young men, subtext (be afraid of these people), the girls and young children are hidden away. Trump is spouting racist rhetoric of pure lies and hate and is holding thousands of children hostage in secret conditions. I don't trust a thing the Trump administration says about these children and their treatment and I sure as shit don't trust Trump with their safety and welfare.


Sheesh, even Hitler let the red cross into the pow camps....... I think they even visited the real camps, though only very small areas.

They are also keeping lawmakers out. And they control all spending authority and have constitutional oversight powers......


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh, and it turns out there is a deep and long fascist history to the "I don't care, do you?" quote. It was a saying used by mussilini's goons to dismiss the atrocities of the regime. Figures.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 25, 2018)

So typical of the bots....

*Bernie Sanders supporter David Lynch thinks Trump could end up being ‘one of the greatest presidents in history’*

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/06/bernie-sanders-supporter-david-lynch-thinks-trump-end-one-greatest-presidents-history/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2018)

*Harley-Davidson moving jobs out of US over Trump's tariffs*




President Donald Trump's trade policy is backfiring on Harley-Davidson. The company is shifting some production of motorcycles for European customers out of the United States to avoid EU retaliatory tariffs.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The pain is starting real quick, by election day a lot of folks are gonna be out of a job if Donald keeps going with his trade war. Let's see, trade wars and layoffs, snatching babies and abusing children, cruel and vulgar behavior, treason, abuse of office. What do his supporters see in this guy? Is getting the brown folks worth fucking up the richest society in human history? Far too many people are bullshitting themselves about not being racist and are willing to cut their own throat and that of their country because of it. I think seeing Obama as president caused something to snap in a lot of white Americans, they seem to have lost their minds, soon they will lose their jobs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2018)

*How LBJ Foresaw the Election of Donald Trump*
http://bigthink.com/21st-century-spirituality/lbj-lowest-white-man

In the 1964 presidential election Barry Goldwater received only 6 percent of the African American vote, down 26 points from fellow Republican Richard Nixon’s failed run four years earlier. Among other critics, Martin Luther King Jr. said that while Goldwater was not necessarily bigoted, his philosophy “gives aid and comfort to the racists.”

While Goldwater helped to kick off a strong conservative streak still apparent in American politics today, including a role in Ronald Reagan’s 1980 victory, he was trounced by Lyndon B. Johnson in 1964. Johnson had been president for less than two years following the JFK’s assassination, yet his domineering personality and acerbic tone made him a popular public figure.


Johnson took advantage of this alpha role by bending political capital to his advantage. The man was not without racist sentiments, using race as a buffer and tool for jockeying. Running the country during the era of Civil Rights, Johnson knew how to inspire resentment in what today is being called the ‘white working class’ when he stated,

_"If you can convince the lowest white man he’s better than the best colored man, he won’t notice you’re picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he’ll empty his pockets for you"._

It may or may not have been Mark Twain that said history doesn’t repeat, but it rhymes. Regardless of source, the sentiment remains remarkably true a half-century after LBJ’s crass sentiment.
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Harley-Davidson moving jobs out of US over Trump's tariffs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am very proud of the USA's trading partners by putting tariffs on products that will hurt trump voters the most. 

brilliant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> _"If you can convince the lowest white man he’s better than the best colored man, he won’t notice you’re picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he’ll empty his pockets for you"._



we are a mentally diseased nation. we really are doomed. this shit will fail at some point...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2018)

I like the sound of this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I like the sound of this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156260


They could have a picture of Trump blowing Putin and his base wouldn't mind at all, just as long as he gets them brown folks and pisses off liberals. Come on he's running concentration camps for kids that not even the American Red Cross can access and the base is just fine with it. Most of these folks come from a long line of traitors, they celebrate it every summer with military reenactments and marching around the statues of losers.

Evidence doesn't matter, facts don't matter, only guilty verdicts matter and they can be pardoned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2018)

*Steve Schmidt: By A fluke, Voters Elected An Imbecilic Con Man | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




While considering Trump's bashing of BMW, one of South Carolina's largest employers, the panel discusses the lies the president tells and why voters are often willing to believe them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## gonnagro (Jun 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They could have a picture of Trump blowing Putin and his base wouldn't mind at all, just as long as he gets them brown folks and pisses off liberals. Come on he's running concentration camps for kids that not even the American Red Cross can access and the base is just fine with it. Most of these folks come from a long line of traitors, they celebrate it every summer with military reenactments and marching around the statues of losers.
> 
> Evidence doesn't matter, facts don't matter, only guilty verdicts matter and they can be pardoned.


"Come on he's running *Obama's* *ordered and built* concentration camps for kids"

FTFY


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> "Come on he's running *Obama's* *ordered and built* concentration camps for kids"
> 
> FTFY


"I can't defend Trump on this so I'll say something false about Obama".


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> "Come on he's running *Obama's* *ordered and built* concentration camps for kids"
> 
> FTFY


Yeah, I remember when Obama called immigrants animals and kidnapped children,wait maybe that never happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> "Come on he's running *Obama's* *ordered and built* concentration camps for kids"
> 
> FTFY


The press and the American Red Cross had access when Obama ran family detention centers and you could trust Obama to be a decent honest human being who followed the law. Obama never ran a concentration camp for infants and toddlers, only fucking animals do that and only assholes support it. I guess a picture of Donald blowing Putin doesn't bother you since ya never mentioned it. It's been nearly two years since Obama was president, time to man up and stop blaming others for your fuckups.

Another heartless chicken shit Trumper traitor.


----------



## gonnagro (Jun 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The press and the American Red Cross had access when Obama ran family detention centers and you could trust Obama to be a decent honest human being who followed the law. Obama never ran a concentration camp for infants and toddlers, only fucking animals do that and only assholes support it. I guess a picture of Donald blowing Putin doesn't bother you since ya never mentioned it. It's been nearly two years since Obama was president, time to man up and stop blaming others for your fuckups.
> 
> Another heartless chicken shit Trumper traitor.


None of this post is true, and in fact Gov. J. Ventura was turned away from entry in to one when he requested to see what was inside. Obama did run them and concealed it just like any deceitful politician would, (probably why he's pretty silent abut the whole thing, because it would backfire right in his face).

There are no pictures I'm aware of of Trump blowing Putin, so can't speak to that, but you guys are pro LGBT, so why would it bother you? Jealous?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 26, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> None of this post is true, and in fact Gov. J. Ventura was turned away from entry in to one when he requested to see what was inside. Obama did run them and concealed it just like any deceitful politician would, (probably why he's pretty silent abut the whole thing, because it would backfire right in his face).
> 
> There are no pictures I'm aware of of Trump blowing Putin, so can't speak to that, but you guys are pro LGBT, so why would it bother you? Jealous?


Yes, the Obama administration detained many unaccompanied minors at the border, however they did not separate families for seeking asylum. A big difference wouldn't you say? This whole thing is red meat for Trump's base, and a distraction from the fact that his attorney is about to be arrested and his campaign manager is already in jail facing charges.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> None of this post is true, and in fact Gov. J. Ventura was turned away from entry in to one when he requested to see what was inside. Obama did run them and concealed it just like any deceitful politician would, (probably why he's pretty silent abut the whole thing, because it would backfire right in his face).
> 
> There are no pictures I'm aware of of Trump blowing Putin, so can't speak to that, but you guys are pro LGBT, so why would it bother you? Jealous?


Bullshit and a deliberate distortion of the facts, ask Jesse Ventura what he thinks of Trump, he thinks he's a piece of shit, as do all decent people. You've got real low standards for ethics, morality, patriotism and leadership, it must be the hate ya like about him.

In dealing with Trump, Obama is following Lincoln's advice, " Never wrestle in the mud with a pig, you'll get all dirty and the pig will enjoy it".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

I'll bet there are a lot of Trumper harley fans that are shitting bricks right about now. Square that circle, who do you love, yer Harley hog or the pig Trump. Harley Davidson will be destroyed because they offended the great leader, don't forget to pile on with the boycotts, hate mail and threats, the master must be served.

To those with a brain, ya might be able to get a good price on a Harley, if ya use the right approach with a Trumper who owns one, they ain't too bright.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump to Harley riders: Who do you love more?
The president is testing the loyalty of his supporters with his aggressive attacks on the iconic motorcycle manufacturer.*
By STEPHANIE MURRAY 06/26/2018 04:04 PM EDT
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/06/26/donald-trump-harley-davidson-riders-676517

President Donald Trump declared war on Harley-Davidson on Tuesday, saying its decision to shift production overseas could be the “beginning of the end” for the iconic motorcycle company that’s a darling of the Republican Party.

He also predicted he would suffer little fallout for his aggressive tweets. "The people who ride Harley-Davidsons are not happy with Harley-Davidson,” Trump told reporters later.
So far, many Harley lovers aren’t willing to pick sides in the brewing battle.

“I am 100 percent behind the president and behind Harley-Davidson,” said Ted Richardson, a member of the North Georgia Mountain Riders group who owns a Harley.

Trump stepped up his Twitter attacks on Harley-Davidson on Tuesday morning, after the motorcycle company said on Monday that it would move much of its Kansas City manufacturing to Thailand to avoid paying steep tariffs on its motorbikes sold in the European Union.
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet there are a lot of Trumper harley fans that are shitting bricks right about now. Square that circle, who do you love, yer Harley hog or the pig Trump. Harley Davidson will be destroyed because they offended the great leader, don't forget to pile on with the boycotts, hate mail and threats, the master must be served.
> 
> To those with a brain, ya might be able to get a good price on a Harley, if ya use the right approach with a Trumper who owns one, they ain't too bright.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



trump supporters are dumb son of bitches.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2018)

We have officially crossed into the twilight zone with right wingers, a quote from the article sums it up, "Who or what is QAnon? Just asking that question sucks you into a world that's like Pizzagate on bath salts". Just when I thought these wack jobs couldn't get any crazier I see this.


https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywex8v/what-is-qanon-conspiracy-theory


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> We have officially crossed into the twilight zone with right wingers, a quote from the article sums it up, "Who or what is QAnon? Just asking that question sucks you into a world that's like Pizzagate on bath salts". Just when I thought these wack jobs couldn't get any crazier I see this.
> 
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywex8v/what-is-qanon-conspiracy-theory


Right up there with flat earthers, but when ya consider a large portion of the country can't figure out that Trump is an evil cocksucker who can't be trusted with anything, much less power, its not entirely unexpected. If ya don't feel like voting, remember all the morons out there who will...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

I like how this guy expresses himself, an American Patriot and real conservative who believes in the constitution. I don't agree with his ideology, but I can't argue about the integrity, honor and patriotism of the man. You might wanna pay attention to what this guy is saying, it's a warning from a wise man
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Schmidt: GOP Is "A Threat To Liberal Democracy" | All In | MSNBC*




Trump's autocratic impulses are transforming the country, according to the former strategist, and the Republican Party is enabling him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## greg nr (Jun 27, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4156327


This has been evident to anyone with eyes for quite some time. Ryan has backed nunez fully. Mconnel has also backed trump - even threatening obama to not disclose what he was up to.

Everyone in the GOP is complicit, which is why they will probably get away with it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 27, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> and in fact Gov. J. Ventura was turned away from entry in to one


sorry but he was governor until 2003. he was a civilian at the time. you wouldn't be let in either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> This has been evident to anyone with eyes for quite some time. Ryan has backed nunez fully. Mconnel has also backed trump - even threatening obama to not disclose what he was up to.
> 
> Everyone in the GOP is complicit, which is why they will probably get away with it.


They have permanently lost anybody with a brain, the youth for a generation, the national security and law enforcement communities, the military and the independents. They've lost everybody who is not a Trumper and I'm hoping the midterms will be a sound repudiation of Trump and the GOP, if not yer finished as a democracy and we are fucked here in Canada. I think Trump might have even lost few Harley fans with his latest boneheaded tweets. It will be a struggle, but the good guys will win, Trump is a loser and he's gonna lose this time too and anything he has control over like the GOP, loses too. The majority of Americans won't trust the republicans to hold Trump to account, check him and impeach him.

The rot runs deep in the GOP and the lifers in the FBI and justice departments are gonna have a real close look after the midterms. I figure the shit is really gonna hit the fan soon and for the next few years it's gonna be a rough ride for America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> sorry but he was governor until 2003. he was a civilian at the time. you wouldn't be let in either.


I don't think facts matter with his type, Trumpers don't deal too well with facts, their usual diet is bullshit and Donald keeps them well supplied. Any bullshit will do, it's just a cover for racism hate and fear, that's what's really jerking their chain. Vote, because idiots like that probably do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think facts matter with his type


facts are now fake news thanks to trumpf and the gop. 

the pendulum will swing just as hard the other way soon enough.


----------



## gonnagro (Jun 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In dealing with Trump, Obama is following Lincoln's advice, " Never wrestle in the mud with a pig, you'll get all dirty and the pig will enjoy it".


That's some serious bullshit right there. Obama's just being the pussy he always was. He knows he's just as guilty.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> That's some serious bullshit right there. Obama's just being the pussy he always was. He knows he's just as guilty.


A Trumper complaining about bullshit, now that's rich.. Obama knows better, why don't you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 27, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> That's some serious bullshit right there. Obama's just being the pussy he always was. He knows he's just as guilty.


Did you read that on Seth Rich's laptop? Infowarz? Hannity?

Which of Trump's associates do you think Mueller will indict next?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 27, 2018)

We are already doubly fucked. As soon as the GOP gets to put some fox mouthpiece into kennedy's chair on SCOTUS, there will be no stopping the ruin. They will have a solid 5-4 vote on every issue from abortion to marriage to voting rights.

They can even shut down the free press with a few tweaks to the independence of reporters and a reinterpretation of first amendment rights. Gays won't be able to hide like they did in the 50's. They will be in jail or worse. Same for activists.

Arresting opponents without charge will be child's play. Democracy dies with a 50-49 vote prior to the mid terms.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 27, 2018)

Let's hope Warner wasn't just blowing smoke rings here. This might just turn over the gop's apple cart for a while....

Senator Mark Warner, a Democrat, reportedly said to a crowd at a private fundraiser: “If you get me one more glass of wine, I’ll tell you stuff only Bob Mueller and I know. If you think you’ve seen wild stuff so far, buckle up. It’s going to be a wild couple of months.”

Buckle up indeed.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Let's hope Warner wasn't just blowing smoke rings here. This might just turn over the gop's apple cart for a while....
> 
> Senator Mark Warner, a Democrat, reportedly said to a crowd at a private fundraiser: “If you get me one more glass of wine, I’ll tell you stuff only Bob Mueller and I know. If you think you’ve seen wild stuff so far, buckle up. It’s going to be a wild couple of months.”
> 
> Buckle up indeed.


I don't think Mueller is gonna fuck around with Trump at all, he's gonna drop a big one or several all at once on him, overwhelming force, shock and awe, he's playing for keeps. Trump's legal strategy is to fire everyone in sight when the time comes and make Scott Pruitt the AG, I think Mueller is waiting for the primaries to finish before he acts.I believe he will drop one on Donald that the GOP can't ignore during election season, forget the "rules", one way or another the American people are gonna judge this shit, if the GOP won't act on Mueller's findings. There's no way out for the GOP they are about to have a blow torch applied to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

*Bloomberg: Robert Mueller To Zero In On Donald Trump-Russia Collusion Allegations | Hardball | MSNBC*




Today, Bloomberg News reported Mueller is also preparing to "accelerate" his probe into possible collusion between the Trump Campaign and the Kremlin.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
September shit storm, maximum pain for the republicans


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Bloomberg: Robert Mueller To Zero In On Donald Trump-Russia Collusion Allegations | Hardball | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm gonna watch this, but i don;t think you understand. the GOP is complicit, they are not going to admit this and fox news has been laying the ground work for years.

this will take a war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm gonna watch this, but i don;t think you understand. the GOP is complicit, they are not going to admit this and fox news has been laying the ground work for years.
> 
> this will take a war.


After the election, see how things play out, a majority in the house and senate and quite possibly a landslide will see the political landscape change overnight. If you think you saw Trump squirm in the past, just wait till then, he'd be running off to moscow on airforce one pardoning everyone he could think of. Mueller must know what Putin has on Trump by now and the only hold he has on Donald is Asylum. The only way out for Donald in the end is to run for russia and I figure he's sucking Vlad's arse on the upcoming trip to arrange things. Donald will broadcast russian propaganda from moscow and claim a "deep state coup" drove him from power. If yer really lucky, it might happen before the election, with Donald leaving the GOP and his base high and dry. I wonder how many weeks he'd be in moscow before the GOP got around to impeaching him. I can see it now a procession of GOP senators will go to moscow and beg Donald to come back, Donald will insist on keeping air force one and renaming it Trump one and not until they make that bad man Mueller go away.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 28, 2018)

Is trump looking to leave NATO? At the G7, Trump said of the NATO Summit on July 11-12 in Brussels: "It will be an interesting summit. NATO is as bad as NAFTA. It's much too costly for the U.S."

Another payback to Russia?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Is trump looking to leave NATO? At the G7, Trump said of the NATO Summit on July 11-12 in Brussels: "It will be an interesting summit. NATO is as bad as NAFTA. It's much too costly for the U.S."
> 
> Another payback to Russia?


He will see Putin before the meeting and pull out of NATO, it's payment for political asylum, Donald knows the heat is about to be dialed up to unimaginable levels as the election approaches. If the republicans lose in november and the democrats get even a small majority in the house, Trump knows he is finished, a landslide will see him gone to moscow in a hurry. I'm hoping he'll get spooked and bolt before the election. It's his only way out if the democrats win bigly in november, moscow and deep state coup bullshit, or jail and humiliation, the choice is clear.

Mueller probably knows whatever Putin has over Trump by now and a lot more besides, when the FBI lifted up that stone all kinds of things were squirming around in the sunlight:

Obstruction of justice
Bank fraud
Election fraud
Multiple FEC violations
Conspiracy with a hostile foreign power against the USA
Tax evasion
Money laudering
RICO violations

I'm sure Mueller's folks are gonna go down the list eventually and it will be a long list too, this is just a sample.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2018)

This is an example of the kind of nutter candidates the republicans will be vomiting up in the future as the base is boiled down to the hard core assholes. You had better vote if ya love yer country and good life, cause these folks and Donald Trump will ruin the beautiful dream of your existence in a hurry. America is only one election away from hope or complete disaster, a lot of folks will be surprised at how fast things can go down hill. Just think if Trump is president in the middle of a banking crises like 2008 with the electronic banking system locked up solid for months on end and yer ATM and credit cards are useless, and your employer can't make payroll anyway. That's how quickly it can all slip away, many people would be on the street starving with in months, if not with in weeks. Well off upper middle class people would be eating the lawns of their McMansions like goats to stay alive. But hey, they can always blame it on the liberals, democrats, foreigners, brown folks and unions, though it won't help with the grass stains on their teeth and knees...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NORTH CAROLINA GOP PRIMARY WINNER SAYS GOD IS A WHITE SUPREMACIST, JEWS ARE SATANIC*
http://www.newsweek.com/russell-walker-republican-candidate-racist-god-jews-north-carolina-house-999434
A North Carolina state House of Representatives candidate who recently won the Republican primary has claimed Jews are Satanic, U.S. soldiers are being poisoned by the government and that God is a white supremacist.

Russell Walker, the Republican candidate for House District 48’s Scotland and Hoke counties, lost the support of the North Carolina Republican Party this week after being tied to several racist and bizarre claims. Walker’s personal campaign website and Facebook pages tied to him espouse his belief in white supremacy and what he sees as the Christian Bible’s support for the white race above all others. Walker has filed lawsuits to keep Confederate symbols in public places as well as against the Hoke County News-Journal for refusing to publish his conspiratorial letters to the editor.

After being linked to years of bizarre and racist behavior, the North Carolina GOP officially severed ties with the lone Republican candidate on the ballot in the upcoming November election. Walker, who owns property in Aberdeen, will face Democratic incumbent Garland Pierce, an African-American minister.

“Based on recent behavior and previous statements, the North Carolina Republican Party is unable and unwilling to support the Republican nominated candidate for North Carolina House District 48," GOP chairman Robin Hayes said in a statement provided to the Charlotte Observer Tuesday. "The NCGOP along with our local parties in Hoke, Scotland and Robeson Counties will be spending our time and resources supporting Republican candidates that better reflect the values of our party.”
*More...*


----------



## greg nr (Jun 28, 2018)

*Bernie Sanders brags ‘in many ways we did win the election’ hours after Anthony Kennedy announces retirement*

Yes, Bernie, in many ways you did win the election for Donald Trump. Are you happy about that?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Bernie Sanders brags ‘in many ways we did win the election’ hours after Anthony Kennedy announces retirement*
> 
> Yes, Bernie, in many ways you did win the election for Donald Trump. Are you happy about that?


He doesn't care if ICE is menacing brown skinned families in the south west. White people like him can afford to say things like "Trump's win is the best thing that ever happened to Progressives(TM)".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Bernie Sanders brags ‘in many ways we did win the election’ hours after Anthony Kennedy announces retirement*
> 
> Yes, Bernie, in many ways you did win the election for Donald Trump. Are you happy about that?


Are ya tired of winning yet Bernie?


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2018)

]


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> He doesn't care if ICE is menacing brown skinned families in the south west. White people like him can afford to say things like "Trump's win is the best thing that ever happened to Progressives(TM)".


He is also a gun humper. He doesn't much like the press, either.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, now we KNOW why kennedy finally decided to resign. He was likely blackmailed, errr, convinced it would be best for his family.. 

*SCOTUS Justice Kennedy's son was TRUMP'S BANKER AT DEUTSCHE BANK*

View image on Twitter


Steve Silberman

@stevesilberman

Well, here's an unnerving factoid: Trump's "most trusted" private banker at @DeutscheBank for 12 years was... Justice Kennedy's son! https://www.ft.com/content/8c6d9dca-882c-11e7-bf50-e1c239b45787 …

2:14 PM - Jun 28, 2018


5,955

6,515 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to Idiocracy, the only time in American history when the majority of people would welcome a presidential assassination.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2018)

Stay classy Mr President.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2018)

Maybe he's planning to send all those little Latino girls he kidnapped to his Chinese brothels.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 29, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe he's planning to send all those little Latino girls he kidnapped to his Chinese brothels.


And Mike Pence gets the boys.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2018)

If yer Trump's Russian banker yer in neck deep and Deutsche Bank is just a proxy for russian money. What an interesting connection, I'm sure Mister Mueller is looking into it. The rot appears to run deep through the right and even into the SCOTUS, that will now be all three branches of government infected with treason and russian connections.

Looks like Putin found the keys to taking down the USA, just do what everybody else does, buy republicans and in Vlad's case, back it up with blackmail. Why not, he's a billionaire and America is for sale, nothing new here, except the owner.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's business career is more connected to Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy than we ever knew*
http://www.businessinsider.com/anthony-kennedy-son-loaned-president-trump-over-a-billion-dollars-2018-6
Deutsche Bank loaned President Donald Trump over $1 billion for his real-estate projects while Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy's son led a real-estate division there, The New York Times reported Thursday.
Justin Kennedy was the global head of the real-estate capital markets division of Deutsche Bank, which loaned to Trump when other banks wouldn't.
Anthony Kennedy's retirement next month will give Trump an opportunity to shift the balance of the Supreme Court to the right.
The son of Supreme Court Justice Anthony Kennedy was leading a real-estate division of Deutsche Bank as it gave President Donald Trump over $1 billion in loans to finance his real-estate projects when other banks wouldn't, The New York Times reported Thursday.

Justin Kennedy, the former global head of Deutsche Bank's real-estate capital markets division, was one of Trump's close business associates, The Times reported, citing two sources familiar with the matter.

Because of Trump's inconsistent track record in business, which included multiple bankruptcy filings and frequent lawsuits, most other major banks would not lend to him. Deutsche Bank loaned Trump the funds to construct and renovate skyscrapers and other developments in New York City and Chicago, The Times reported.

After Trump's first address to Congress, in February 2017, he reportedly stopped to chat with Anthony Kennedy, saying: "Say hello to your boy. Special guy."

*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2018)

*This Nation Is Beginning to Realize the Full Extent of What It Did to Itself in November 2016*
*The country's head is clearing. The spell of the reality show presidency* is wearing off.*
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/a21775485/migrant-child-crisis-trump-presidency/

Optimism may be illusory, but it’s all we have at this point, so, when it stirs, anywhere, it’s worthy of nurture and support. Over the past week, ever since the administration*’s crimes against humanity along the southern border were revealed, there became an edge to the political opposition that has not been there through all the marches and the rhetoric that have attended this government since the president* was inaugurated. Up until now, all of the #Resistance has contained a barely acknowledged undercurrent of futility. It was not that the opposition was empty. It was that it generally broke like a wave on a seawall when it collided with the immutable fact that the president*’s party controlled every lever of political power at the federal level, as well as a great number of them out in the states, too.

The week just passed has changed the calculations. The images from the border, and the White House’s fatheaded trolling of the situation, seems to have shaken up everyone in Washington to the point at which alliances are more fluid than they have been since January of 2017. There seems little doubt that the Republicans in the House of Representatives are riven with ideological chaos, struck numb by the basic conundrum of modern conservatism: When your whole political identity is defined by the proposition that government is not the solution, but, rather, the problem, you don’t know how to operate it when fortune and gerrymandering hand you the wheel.
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 29, 2018)

un-fucking-believable.

this country is fucked...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> un-fucking-believable.
> 
> this country is fucked...


Assuming everything works out all right in november, we all live happily ever after and the rule of law is upheld, how many assholes do you think will go to jail along with Trump when the dust settles on this shit? It must be over a thousand by now.

The performance the republicans put on with Rosenstein yesterday was just incredible, they know something big is gonna break soon. Mueller is gonna shit on these cocksuckers before and during election season. Scott Pruitt is still around, ready to fill the AG slot when Donald fires Rosenstein and Sessions resigns. Mueller knows he will only get to issue one finding (now being labeled as conclusions), before Trump fires everybody in sight at the DOJ and rolls the dice with congress. If Mueller is gonna be fired it will be during the election or just before it gets rolling, the public will see the evidence against Trump before the election and it will be staggering, Mueller is gonna do this fucker even if it kills him. You will be the jury on this one, if the GOP doesn't do Donald, you'll get yer chance to make the call on Trump and the GOP with solid facts to guide your decision. Mueller will give the republicans one last chance, but it will be timed to place maximum pressure on them to act, if not...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Assuming everything works out all right in november, we all live happily ever after and the rule of law is upheld, how many assholes do you think will go to jail along with Trump when the dust settles on this shit? It must be over a thousand by now.
> 
> The performance the republicans put on with Rosenstein yesterday was just incredible, they know something big is gonna break soon. Mueller is gonna shit on these cocksuckers before and during election season. Scott Pruitt is still around, ready to fill the AG slot when Donald fires Rosenstein and Sessions resigns. Mueller knows he will only get to issue one finding (now being labeled as conclusions), before Trump fires everybody in sight at the DOJ and rolls the dice with congress. If Mueller is gonna be fired it will be during the election or just before it gets rolling, the public will see the evidence against Trump before the election and it will be staggering, Mueller is gonna do this fucker even if it kills him. You will be the jury on this one, if the GOP doesn't do Donald, you'll get yer chance to make the call on Trump and the GOP with solid facts to guide your decision. Mueller will give the republicans one last chance, but it will be timed to place maximum pressure on them to act, if not...


facts don't matter to trumptards.

he could shoot someone on 5th avenue.

unless democrats take both houses of congress we are fucked. and with a stacked supreme court there is no recourse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> facts don't matter to trumptards.
> 
> he could shoot someone on 5th avenue.
> 
> unless democrats take both houses of congress we are fucked. and with a stacked supreme court there is no recourse.


Agreed, facts don't matter to Trumpers, it's all about race, tribalism and getting the "liberals". Yes he could shoot someone, commit treason and grab women by the pussy. The same people who believed the birther lie about Obama are the same ones who support Trump, people who believe what they want and ignore the rest, prejudiced. Fortunately many of them are gonna get hammered because of Trump's trade wars and the GOP's social and tax policies that serve the 1%. Nothing gets folks attention or changes their minds like someone reaching for their wallet, especially these people. Midwest and rural voters love the soybean and corn tariffs and everybody is just gonna be thrilled with the increase in prices and layoffs that are now starting to kick in, Harley Davidson was so impressed they moved overseas and are gonna layoff in Ohio!

I'm hopeful that both houses will shift this time around, a landslide in the house seems very likely and possibly even some moderate republican senators going independent. I think if impeachment gets to the senate Trump is done, we have yet to see what Mueller is gonna drop and I'll bet it will be HUGE! They can only steal and cheat the election, they can't win it, they've lost the middle of the country permanently and will descend into madness after this election.

Normally it would take a decade or two to deal with the republicans, but Trump is leading them on a fast charge over the cliff and into the abyss. He has magicly gathered up all the assholes in the country and given them a united voice, and united they shall fall. The dark side is strong with in the Donald, he has great power over the weak minded and evil, even though he is merely a cunning fool.

I think ya need USA 2.0, if an idiot like Donald Trump can nearly defeat the USA, something is seriously wrong with your system of governance. If Trump had a brain and a plan American would have been fucked, yer democracy wouldn't have stood a chance. Yer not out of the woods yet and the bear can still get ya, in fact the russian bear is looking at the midterms for more fun.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2018)

*INFAMY*
*Anthony Kennedy, You Are a Total Disgrace to America*
*No one expected Kennedy to allow Donald Trump to pick his successor. But he has. And it should forever taint his legacy as a jurist.*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/anthony-kennedy-you-are-a-total-disgrace-to-america

MICHAEL TOMASKY
07.02.18 4:54 AM ET
It’s been a few days now, but the shock of Anthony Kennedy’s retirement announcement hasn’t abated a bit. This is partly because of the ghastly coming ramifications, more on which later. But it’s also because I honestly didn’t think Kennedy would allow Donald Trump to name his successor.

I thought he had more respect for the United States of America than to allow this corrupt gangster who’s almost certainly never read a Supreme Court opinion in his life to name his successor. Yes, Kennedy is conservative, so to that extent it makes sense that he’d want a Republican president to make the call, and maybe it’s just that simple. But whatever his motivation, Kennedy has altered and destroyed his legacy.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like Trump is gonna give Putin the Crimea, pull out of NATO and the WTF, Trump is owned by Putin and Donald will do anything to get a place to run to. I figure if he gets there and is impeached, he'll die there, Putin will descreately poison him as soon as he's done with him, when his usefulness comes to an end he will simply be disposed of. Only the Trumpers will care and there won't be too many by then. The midterms and Mueller are coming at the GOP and Trump like a freight train and Trump has orders from Vlad, if he wants to avoid jail and humiliation. He might do "deep state coup", propaganda bullshit from moscow to incite a fifth column of racists asshole traitors back in the USA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2018)

*Cohen: My family and country come first*




President Donald Trump's personal attorney, Michael Cohen, tells ABC News' George Stephanopoulos that "my wife, my daughter and my son have my first loyalty and always will."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looks like Mikey might roll over on Donald, a pardon wouldn't do him much good, he's in too deep and nobody can trust Trump for anything. This is all coming to a head during the election, yer in new territory here folks and it's gonna be spectacular. Manafort is still squirming and even if he served up Donald on a silver platter, he's still gonna do time and lot's of it. Cohen was an evidence horder and there are a dozen cellphones full of conversations and millions of documents with Cohen giving a guided tour.

No wonder Donald is sucking Vlad's ass for a place to run to, there will be a HUGE shit storm this fall and during the election. The republicans will be put in a vice and the squeeze will be on between the Trump loonies and the majority of people in their districts and states this midterm. I would look for a lot of protests and even riots if some of them try to campaign in public this fall, they have never seen a hard time like the one they are gonna get this time around. Between outright treason, corruption, constitutional violations and crimes against humanity committed on the southern border, I'd say folks are pissed and will be hunting down and protesting republicans where they speak. They are both owned by Donald and own what he says and does because they did nothing, they are in the thrall of lunatics in their own party who are commanded by Trump. The base of the republican party has become a race driven mob, drunk with hate and fear, willing to believe the most transparent lies as a cover for their racism, fear and hate.

I figure by the time the election rolls around the economy will be in the gutter if Trump plays chicken with a trade war. Even Hitler was smart enough to pick one fight at a time, Trump launched an all out trade war on everybody at once and everybody is hitting back at Trump's base with tariffs of their own. Pulling out of the WTO, NATO and NAFTA is on Donald's agenda before the election, it's almost as if Donald doesn't care who wins in november, perhaps because he not planning on being around, but running to moscow. It's the same reason Trump hasn't hired expensive legal help with his own money, he knows he has no defense, so it's fire everybody in the DOJ and replace them with Scott Pruitt who will fire Mueller. He might as well roll the dice with congress, he'll make up some bullshit reason for cause and if they impeach him, just jump on Air Force One for the getaway of the century. SO LONG SUCKERS!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2018)

*Ex-Republican Operative Steve Schmidt: ‘The Party of Trump Must Be Obliterated. Annihilated. Destroyed’*
*A candid conversation with the former GOP power player*
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/ex-republican-operative-steve-schmidt-the-party-of-trump-must-be-obliterated-annihilated-destroyed-667008/
WASHINGTON – Steve Schmidt has worked at the highest levels of Republican politics. He helped run George W. Bush’s 2004 presidential campaign and oversaw the confirmations of Supreme Court Justices John Roberts and Samuel Alito. He led Sen. John McCain’s ’08 presidential bid and helped introduce Sarah Palin to the world. The American Association of Political Consultants once named him its “GOP Campaign Manager of the Year.”

But today, Schmidt is finished with the Republican Party. He renounced his membership last week in a series of withering tweets that quickly went viral. Under Trump, he wrote, the party had become “corrupt, indecent, and immoral.” With the exception of a select few, the GOP was “filled with feckless cowards who disgrace and dishonor the legacies of the party’s greatest leaders.” He pointed to the Trump administration’s family separation policy and use of detention centers for young immigrant children – “internment camps for babies” – and the refusal of House Speaker Paul Ryan and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell to repudiate the president.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 3, 2018)

7 GOP Senators celebrating the 4th of July in Moscow, how fucked up is this considering the current situation, treasonous scum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2018)

Nobody is this stupid all on their own, Vlad must have a team writing Donald's agenda to destroy America. Mitch and Paul are helping by doing nothing while America burns, out of fear of Donald's base, for the sake of tax cuts for the super rich and stealing another seat on the SCOTUS, they are condoning and supporting treason. The GOP needs to be wiped out in the midterms a "house cleaning" should be the theme and going for a senate majority. If the victory is big enough perhaps some moderate republican senators might go independent. If ya want yer country back, a landslide in november should do the job, now go work for it and make it happen for the sake of your country and the world.

If you win in November and gain control of your country again remember, Putin MUST BE CRUSHED, you're at war with that cocksucker and the only thing that will stop him is the grave, we should make the arrangements. An example needs to be made and it is entirely necessary to do it, nobody pulls this shit and lives. 

I really do hope Donald runs for moscow before the election and leaves the republicans and fox news high and dry, a win by the democrats will see him gone on air force one at the first whiff of impeachment. I'm pretty sure running is Donald's game plan and only way out, he's just gotta do Vlad a few favors first. Vlad dare not refuse Trump lest he get nuked, but I figure will turn on him after he is removed from office, if only to crow about how great a spy he is.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump goes to war with corporate America*
The president’s widening trade war is pushing longtime GOP allies to the front lines of a fight against the Trump administration.
By BEN WHITE and MEGAN CASSELLA
07/03/2018 05:07 AM EDT Updated 07/03/2018 02:38 PM EDT
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/07/03/trump-war-corporate-america-harley-davidson-666926

President Donald Trump is now at full-scale war over trade policy with some of the Republican Party’s staunchest allies in big business, including executives at iconic American brands such as General Motors and Harley-Davidson who previously shied away from criticizing an often irascible president.

Trump’s approach has created a high-stakes showdown without recent political precedent: A Republican president betting that his populist approach to trade will thrill his working-class base and blow away any short-term economic fallout or reduced political support from the nation’s largest business organizations. His message to corporate America so far: I don’t care what you say, my base is with me.


On the other side, corporate titans and market analysts fear Trump is on the cusp of damaging the American economy — and that he will not recognize the failure of his approach until it’s too late.

“With every successive firecracker that Trump sets off, we see corporate leaders and groups emboldened and ready to go on the public stage to take him on,” said Nancy Koehn, a business historian at Harvard. “This isn’t the natural order of history that large business groups oppose a Republican president. Trump has a from-the-gut sense that his base will be with him come hell or high water. But it’s a very big bet with no certainty of success.”

The latest salvo in Trump vs. Big Business came Monday when the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, long a stalwart backer of Republican economic policies, broke sharply with the president. “The administration is threatening to undermine the economic progress it worked so hard to achieve,” Chamber President Tom Donohue said in announcing a campaign to oppose Trump’s tariffs. “We should seek free and fair trade, but this is just not the way to do it.”
*More...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> 7 GOP Senators celebrating the 4th of July in Moscow, how fucked up is this considering the current situation, treasonous scum.


Donald taught them that treason doesn't matter to the base of the GOP, only getting them brown folks and the liberals that are allied with them matter. Imagine with all the shit that's going down, these morons figure the 4th of july is a good time to go suck russia's ass. I dunno when these fools are running for election the next time, but they will be struggling under a mountain of Trump's baggage and it will break their backs. I hope Mueller Nukes the fuckers just before election time, he'll only get one shot before he's fired, so I expect it will be a knockout punch. Massive voting hacking by the russians and Donald helping them in every way he can, but a lot of eyes will be watching. Who knows, perhaps a 3rd country will attack the russians cyber efforts to meddle in the election, just to screw them over and as a self defensive measure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

Could the GOP leadership be following the call of their true masters, money? Money or the base!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Report: GOP May Turn On President Donald Trump Over Tariffs | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Politico reports that Republican senators are getting frustrated with Trump's tariffs, arguing that Trump doesn't understand how his tariffs are hurting the U.S. economy. Lawrence discusses the fallout with Jared Bernstein, Neera Tanden, and John Harwood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

Fox gets caught on air with "alternate facts", cherry picked statistics. I'm sure some of this shit is getting through to the meatheads since it concerns money, their money. Dunno if Donald has the power to arbitrarily pull out of the WTO or if he needs congress, he can nonetheless fuck it up and will.

Getting rid of the WTO is a russian idea, since it gives America a big advantage in the world economy. One more nail in America's coffin. Leave Trump in office long enough and the US dollar as currency for world trade will be the final nail, then you'll see the shit truly hit the fan!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*US will lose all WTO cases related to Trump’s tariffs: James Bacchus*




Former WTO Appellate Body Chairman James Bacchus discusses President Trump’s steel and aluminum tariffs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2018)

I used to think tRUmp was Putins puppet but have come to believe they are more partners, at least in the orange turds mind.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I used to think tRUmp was Putins puppet but have come to believe they are more partners, at least in the orange turds mind.



they are partners in trumps mind, because vlad has the pee pee tape....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I used to think tRUmp was Putin's puppet but have come to believe they are more partners, at least in the orange turds mind.


In Putin's mind Trump is a sucker and Putin has utter contempt for him and I'm sure has a psychological profile and expert advice on how to manage Donald. At some level Putin is a russian patriot, even though he heads a corrupt oligarchy, he was born, educated and worked as an intelligence professional in the KGB. Trump is in way over his head and is owned, at this point Donald needs a place to run to when the hammer falls. Whatever Vlad has on Trump doesn't matter much anymore, it's political asylum from a "deep state coup", that's what Trump needs now. 

He's gonna run and ya should let him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> they are partners in trumps mind, because vlad has the pee pee tape....


There may be a tape but my guess would be a little girl being brutalized. tRUmp has convinced himself he is Putins partner because of the orange turds lust for power.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> There may be a tape but my guess would be a little girl being brutalized. tRUmp has convinced himself he is Putins partner because of the orange turds lust for power.


when his presidential days are over, he wants to be an oligarch...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> when his presidential days are over, he wants to be an oligarch...


He's got three choices: Prison, a fugitive in moscow, or dead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> There may be a tape but my guess would be a little girl being brutalized. tRUmp has convinced himself he is Putins partner because of the orange turds lust for power.


Do you think Trump's base would care? 
Would the GOP congress care? 
Would Melania wear her, "I don't care jacket"?
Would a disgusting video released on the internet do anything to move these idiots? 

Remember he could shoot someone and they wouldn't care either. If yer willing to overlook treason with a hostile power that has thousands of nukes pointed at you right now, yer pretty well willing to cut yer own throat, so anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2018)

My guess , when Putin says so ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July BTW, I'm sure some are setting off fireworks and some are taking target practice! Good luck and let's hope it's not the last 4th as a free country and people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> My guess , when Putin says so ...


It's so painfully obvious, Donald is clearly Vlad's bitch! Best case scenario is Donald runs for moscow and destroys the republican party in the process, I don't figure Pence would survive as POTUS long either in the aftermath. Embarrassing for sure, but it will be like having a good, but painful shit after being bound up for a spell, ya can flush the Donald, the GOP and the "base" down history's toilet in one shot.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Happy 4th of July BTW, I'm sure some are setting off fireworks and some are taking target practice! Good luck and let's hope it's not the last 4th as a free country and people.


I'm not in a celebratory mood today. This is a holiday dedicated to declaring our independence from a ruthless and oppressive monarchy. Yet, we are in the midst of re-establishing that oppression. 

Every value our forefathers believed in is being sold out. 

Every principle we fought two world wars to defend is being obliterated.

Allies are being betrayed and enemies aided and comforted.

Racism is rampant and blatant. Our court of last resort is about to militarized against lgbt's, minorities, and non-radical-christian beliefs and beings. Children no longer have a right to literacy or to even be in the care of their parents.

Nope, nothing to celebrate today, but just like in baseball, maybe next year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

greg nr said:


> I'm not in a celebratory mood today. This is a holiday dedicated to declaring our independence from a ruthless and oppressive monarchy. Yet, we are in the midst of re-establishing that oppression.


Ole King George was mad, had a blood condition that made him piss blue and go crazy. They ended up tying him to a chair with a gage in his mouth (the madness of King George), something that will happen to Donald if they ever get him into a court of law. The American war was deeply unpopular in Britain at the time and the King didn't really have power, parliament did and had so since the English civil war a hundred years before where they chopped off one king's head and declared a semi republic.

Back then they knew how to deal with the likes of Donald!
*The Madness of King George" (1994) - best scene*





Celebrate anyway, celebrate the fact that your country will be yours again before long and the lessons learned will not be soon forgotten, neither will the treason.

If not, America 1776-2016 RIP


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

i'm gonna get drunk tonight


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm gonna get drunk tonight


I can't say it's an improper response... Stay away from Trumpers! I repeat DO NOT DRINK WITH TRUMPERS, DO NOT DRINK ARMED! Drink for recreation and enjoyment, combat is done cold sober.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can't say it's an improper response... Stay away from Trumpers! I repeat DO NOT DRINK WITH TRUMPERS, DO NOT DRINK ARMED! Drink for recreation and enjoyment, combat is done cold sober.


i'm getting drunk whether i go to watch fireworks or not. if i go watch fireworks i will be surrounded by the enemy, armed with beers and lawn chairs...

i should probably stay away, lol...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2018)

scotbot said:


> you motherfuckers need help. The Donald is living rent free in you heads,lol RENT FREEE


I just drop in to shit on Donald and those stupid enough to support him at this point. Politics is boring in Canada we have normal people ( for the most part) doing that stuff. It's fascinating to see how hate and fear drive people to cut their own throats to support Trump, some folks are real bad judges of character, or are racist who are bullshitting themselves and everybody else. Donald owns the base for a reason and the reason is pretty obvious by now, he gets the brown folks and their liberal friends and they overlook treason, corruption, abuse of power, national chaos, lying, economic disaster and incompetence. If Shakespeare were around he'd be writing plays about this shit, King Lear, MacBeth and Othello, this would be right up his ally!

It's a nice day here in Canada and I'm off to fly my drone on another atmospheric adventure, I like to drop in and make an observation or two. If yer an American, treason should be your concern and if yer a patriot, yer concern is a treasonous criminal living rent free in the white house. Don't you know a sociopath when you see one? Google it and see if Donald matches the checklist, ya don't even need to be a doctor to make the call. Do you really think Donald is gonna do you any favors? Unless you happen to live in russia that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

I see Putin poisoned another two people in England with nerve gas, it's amazing how bold Putin has become now that he owns the POTUS. I wonder how long it will be before he starts knocking off American politicians who displease him.

To those who think this is some kind of game, people are being poisoned and the UK was attacked in an act of war, so was America, but some people are too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Putin poisoned another two people in England with nerve gas, it's amazing how bold Putin has become now that he owns the POTUS. I wonder how long it will be before he starts knocking off American politicians who displease him.
> 
> To those who think this is some kind of game, people are being poisoned and the UK was attacked in an act of war, so was America, but some people are too stupid to figure it out.


wishful thinking is, putin kills a couple of senators that are being paid and are in bed with russia. the rest of american republican politicians then realize they are fucking with satan and start walking straight again.

of course the base votes them out.

fucking moronic hillbillies...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wishful thinking is, putin kills a couple of senators that are being paid and are in bed with russia. the rest of american republican politicians then realize they are fucking with satan and start walking straight again.
> 
> of course the base votes them out.
> 
> fucking moronic hillbillies...


If some senators start talking about going after russia, Trump will attack them and they will end up dead in a nerve gas attack with nothing done about it, that will bring the rest around pretty quick!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

I think the allies should expel the US from NATO until it gets it's act together and has a responsible, reliable government that is not controlled by a treasonous sociopath. Russia has an economy smaller than Italy, and Canada, the UK, Germany, and the other NATO allies should be able to deal with russia while Donald sucks Vlad's ass. Since Vlad thinks taking territory from other countries is a great idea, I'm sure China agrees and that area of russia east of the Ural mountains has several time zones of forested wilderness, just north of the Chinese border too! I'm sure with a little planing and cooperation, we in the west can help make this happen! Russia lives on oil exports and I'm sure something can be done about that too and since they use the internet to attack the west, cut it off from europe at least, let them get it through China. Cold war level sanctions would be a good idea along with the intelligence services stealing Vlad's and the Oligarch's money where ever they find it stashed in the west. That should do until America gets it's act together and deals with Trump and the republicans, cause right now ya might as well have a treaty with Hitler, as Trump's America.

We won't have to expel the US from NATO, Trump will try to pull out anyway, but I think congress would be involved. Nobody can trust Trump, what would he do if the russians nuked ya? "Hey it could have been a lot of people who vaporized NY, it could have been the Chinese, or some fat guy in Jersey, they didn't vote for me anyway and think of all that prime real estate, why manhattan was burned right down to the bedrock..."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

Just think, while those seven republican senators were celebrating the 4th of July in russia and probably looking for cash, Vlad was poisoning his enemies with nerve gas on UK soil for the second time. Maybe they should drop by the UK on the way home and have a little chat with one of your NATO allies about russia and Vlad, perhaps recalling the attack on American democracy would help too. I wonder did they have any NRA people along to act as bagmen for the cash contributions, gun rights are suppose to be a big thing in russia, except they don't exist in reality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2018)

Pretty fumy stuff but sadly true.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=153&v=p5I_AaaQY3g


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just think, while those seven republican senators were celebrating the 4th of July in russia and probably looking for cash, Vlad was poisoning his enemies with nerve gas on UK soil for the second time. Maybe they should drop by the UK on the way home and have a little chat with one of your NATO allies about russia and Vlad, perhaps recalling the attack on American democracy would help too. I wonder did they have any NRA people along to act as bagmen for the cash contributions, gun rights are suppose to be a big thing in russia, except they don't exist in reality.


It makes me wonder if Vladdy has dirt on all the defenders of Trumsky. Like Devin Nunes, Jim Jordan and Trey(Benghazi!) Gowdy for starters.


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.
> 
> I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.
> 
> ...


November 5, 2024?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2018)

Their plan is the same as the Kim family in north korea. Here's the next two presidents if they have their way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

*EPA chief Scott Pruitt resigns amid scandals, citing 'unrelenting attacks'*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/05/politics/scott-pruitt-epa-resigns/index.html

(CNN)Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Scott Pruitt has resigned after months of ethics controversies, citing "the unrelenting attacks" on himself and his family, which "have taken a sizable toll on all of us."

President Donald Trump first tweeted the news Thursday that Pruitt had resigned.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There's one possibility off the table, no AG Pruitt.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 5, 2018)

pruitt is a pussy, he blamed it on unprecedented attacks against him and his family.

i hope the fucker goes broke and has to sell cars or insurance.

no offense to car or insurance salesmen. 

well wait, fuck car and insurance salesmen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

*Michael Cohen hires Clinton scandal veteran Lanny Davis*
\By DARREN SAMUELSOHN
07/05/2018 06:30 PM EDT Updated 07/05/2018 07:52 PM EDT
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/07/05/michael-cohen-lanny-davis-trump-clinton-695880
President Donald Trump's embattled former personal lawyer Michael Cohen, who has dropped hints that he may cooperate with federal prosecutors investigating his former boss, has hired an attorney and PR man who led former President Bill Clinton's public defense against multiple scandals in the 1990s.

Lanny Davis, who spent countless hours defending Clinton more than two decades ago, said on Thursday he’s now representing Cohen in the tightening federal probe.


“Like most of America, I have been following the matter regarding Michael Cohen with great interest,” Davis said in a statement. “As an attorney, I have talked to Michael many times in the last two weeks. Then I read his words published on July 2, I recognized their sincerity. Michael Cohen deserves to tell his side of the story — subject, of course, to the advice of counsel.”

Davis was referring to Cohen’s interview published Monday by ABC News in which the president’s longtime personal attorney said he’d “put family and country” ahead of Trump. Many legal and political observers interpreted that as a signal that Cohen is preparing to cooperate with federal prosecutors investigating Trump.

Davis will be working alongside Guy Petrillo, a New York-based lawyer hired last month to replace Stephen Ryan and Todd Harrison. Both men have been representing Cohen as he deals with the fallout from the FBI raid in early April of his office and residences.
*More...*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder what Donald thinks of this! Looks like Mike has better legal help than Donald. I'll bet Hillary's lawyer is working pro bono for Mikey, maybe even Hillary paying his legal fees, WHAT A BITCH!


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 5, 2018)

January 20th 2021 just a guess though. I'm not really political but people bashed the last 3 or 4 potus and really thought they were going to be kicked out of office also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> January 20th 2021 just a guess though. I'm not really political but people bashed the last 3 or 4 potus and really thought they were going to be kicked out of office also.


So ya haven't noticed anything different about Trump eh... What do ya think of concentration camps for infants and toddlers? Separating mothers and young children? Deliberately creating orphans? You don't need to be political, just have common sense, eyes in your head and a heart in yer chest.

Time to pay attention to this political stuff, a woman's right to choose is on the line next and treason is on the table right now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> November 5, 2024?


Uses the screenname "Overgrowthegov" and sucks up Trumpian authoritarianism like pablum


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

*John O. Brennan: GOPers’ July 4th Trip To Russia 'Does Not Make Sense’ | Deadline | MSNBC*




The former CIA Director weighs in on Republicans trip to Moscow ahead of Trump's meeting with Putin.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder do any of these senators have recall laws in their states? They might regret this little visit after the shit hits the fan.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2018)

tRUmp and the GOP want all these meetings with Putin and Russia to be secret and off the record with no documentation what so ever, gee I wonder why.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 5, 2018)

is it wrong to want real jesus to choke out cheeto jesus?


----------



## the rock (Jul 5, 2018)

Another fabulous day in America,why dont y'all bingewatch celebrity apprentice and learn something about making our country great again


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2018)

the rock said:


> Another fabulous day in America,why dont y'all bingewatch celebrity apprentice and learn something about making our country great again


Some of these idiots would actually suck cheeto jesus's dick if he asked, like this clown for one.


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So ya haven't noticed anything different about Trump eh... What do ya think of concentration camps for infants and toddlers? Separating mothers and young children? Deliberately creating orphans? You don't need to be political, just have common sense, eyes in your head and a heart in yer chest.
> 
> Time to pay attention to this political stuff, a woman's right to choose is on the line next and treason is on the table right now.


First connecting those places to concentration camps shows me your views are warped and a insult to my Jewish family that died in said camps.
Next about taking the kids from the mother's nothing can compare to the amount that social services create on a hourly basis or the true atrocities happening to children world wide or even our own children suffering.
Next POTUS can not do anything about abortions or women's rights Google roe v wade and the constitution of the United states.
Lastly I never said I did not notice anything about our POTUS nor did I say I don't pay attention to politics. To quote myself "I'm not really political" I'm just more concerned about other things then most would like to open there eyes too and see what the real problems are going on.
have a great day


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Uses the screenname "Overgrowthegov" and sucks up Trumpian authoritarianism like pablum


it's a sock


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

the rock said:


> oh that hurts captain,the first thing you come to me with is about trumps penis,shows what ur thinking.Ive been growing for 40 yrs and i couldnt give two shits about you so have a nice life while I spend my $$$. Must suck being so jealous of the Pres that you troll a 420 site thinking its a political forum.Dont waste your time replying as im out surfing tonight watching thr sunset


no you aren't


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 5, 2018)

the rock said:


> oh that hurts captain,the first thing you come to me with is about trumps penis,shows what ur thinking.Ive been growing for 40 yrs and i couldnt give two shits about you so have a nice life while I spend my $$$. Must suck being so jealous of the Pres that you troll a 420 site thinking its a political forum.Dont waste your time replying as im out surfing tonight watching thr sunset


I don't try to argue with cult members, it's pointless. Swallow that load snowflake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> First connecting those places to concentration camps shows me your views are warped and a insult to my Jewish family that died in said camps.
> Next about taking the kids from the mother's nothing can compare to the amount that social services create on a hourly basis or the true atrocities happening to children world wide or even our own children suffering.
> Next POTUS can not do anything about abortions or women's rights Google roe v wade and the constitution of the United states.
> Lastly I never said I did not notice anything about our POTUS nor did I say I don't pay attention to politics. To quote myself "I'm not really political" I'm just more concerned about other things then most would like to open there eyes too and see what the real problems are going on.
> have a great day


How about grab them by the pussy then, not offended, think he's fit for office? Potus appoints SCOTUS and roe vs wade is up for grabs. I don't care if you had jewish ancestry or not, Trump is running concentration camps for kids that not even the American red cross can access, that is a fact. You appear to not be a very good judge of character.

Learn from your own history.

"First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me".

Martin Niemöller (1892–1984)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2018)

the rock said:


> Another fabulous day in America,why dont y'all bingewatch celebrity apprentice and learn something about making our country great again


If you were a little smarter you might be able to troll the "rocks and decorations" section of an aquarium forum


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about grab them by the pussy then, not offended, think he's fit for office? Potus appoints SCOTUS and roe vs wade is up for grabs. I don't care if you had jewish ancestry or not, Trump is running concentration camps for kids that not even the American red cross can access, that is a fact. You appear to not be a very good judge of character.
> 
> Learn from your own history.
> 
> ...


Oh my your a piece of work ain't ya lol.
As for his comment about grabbing a women at least he didn't actually do it while being POTUS unlike Bill C (Google is your friend). Do I think he's fit for office? No I don't or any POTUS that has been since JFK.
But this is why I'm not political and choose to stop chatting with you because nothing but life experience is going to change either ones of our minds. 
Best of luck to you hope your life turns out well. I will be blocking you as soon as I figure out because of your antisemitic comments and views.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Oh my your a piece of work ain't ya lol.
> As for his comment about grabbing a women at least he didn't actually do it while being POTUS unlike Bill C (Google is your friend). Do I think he's fit for office? No I don't or any POTUS that has been since JFK.
> But this is why I'm not political and choose to stop chatting with you because nothing but life experience is going to change either ones of our minds.
> Best of luck to you hope your life turns out well. I will be blocking you as soon as I figure out because of your antisemitic comments and views.


no offense but you seem like a really stupid idiot


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

the rock said:


> Another fabulous day in America,why dont y'all bingewatch celebrity apprentice and learn something about making our country great again


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> no offense but you seem like a really stupid idiot


No offense taken. Opinions are like assholes everyone's got one


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Oh my your a piece of work ain't ya lol.
> As for his comment about grabbing a women at least he didn't actually do it while being POTUS unlike Bill C (Google is your friend). Do I think he's fit for office? No I don't or any POTUS that has been since JFK.
> But this is why I'm not political and choose to stop chatting with you because nothing but life experience is going to change either ones of our minds.
> Best of luck to you hope your life turns out well. I will be blocking you as soon as I figure out because of your antisemitic comments and views.


So, what about that swamp Trump was all so into draining? It's deeper and wider. Seems to be going in the wrong direction.

How come he doesn't do better background checks on the people who advise and represent him? They keep getting indicted. Maybe Trump should think twice about the crowd he's running with.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> No offense taken. Opinions are like assholes everyone's got one


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4160732


Hum........ I guess they don't get opinions then 


Fogdog said:


> So, what about that swamp Trump was all so into draining? It's deeper and wider. Seems to be going in the wrong direction.
> 
> How come he doesn't do better background checks on the people who advise and represent him? They keep getting indicted. Maybe Trump should think twice about the crowd he's running with.


My view of this POTUS is the same as the last five. They lie and buy there way into office push there own agenda to make themselves and friends more wealthy.




Sorry unclebuck had to fact check that the condition imperforate anus and acording to Cincinnati childrens hospital its 1 in 5000 so some of them do have assholes in the sence of it just something is wrong with the sphincter muscle.
https://blog.cincinnatichildrens.org/rare-and-complex-conditions/anorecal-malformations-continence/


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2018)

I knew a girl who didn't have an asshole, but she had an operation that gave her an asshole and everyone was very happy for her


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> No offense taken. Opinions are like assholes everyone's got one


You may have 2 or 3


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 5, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I knew a girl who didn't have an asshole, but she had an operation that gave her an asshole and everyone was very happy for her


Was the operation performed in a church and called a wedding


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Was the operation performed in a church and called a wedding


No


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> My view of this POTUS is the same as the last five. They lie and buy there way into office push there own agenda to make themselves and friends more wealthy.


Naive


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

All Americans, not only in the States most heavily affected but in every place in this country, are rightly disturbed by the large numbers of illegal aliens entering our country.

The jobs they hold might otherwise be held by citizens or legal immigrants. The public service they use impose burdens on our taxpayers.

That's why our administration has moved aggressively to secure our borders more by hiring a record number of new border guards, by deporting twice as many criminal aliens as ever before, by cracking down on illegal hiring, by barring welfare benefits to illegal aliens.

In the budget I will present to you, we will try to do more to speed the deportation of illegal aliens who are arrested for crimes, to better identify illegal aliens in the workplace...

We are a nation of immigrants. But we are also a nation of laws. It is wrong and ultimately self-defeating for a nation of immigrants to permit the kind of abuse of our immigration laws we have seen in recent years, and we must do more to stop it.


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Naive


I know right. Politicians are the most honest trustworthy people in the world and only do things to better the people as a whole with no hidden agendas or self gain..... smh. I'm being sarcastic if it didn't show lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> I know right. Politicians are the most honest trustworthy people in the world and only do things to better the people as a whole with no hidden agendas or self gain..... smh. I'm being sarcastic if it didn't show lol


You seem like a very simple person. How old are you?


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You seem like a very simple person. How old are you?


Is that all anyone on this thread can do is try to bash someone that does not totally agree with your views (kind of a hypocrite move isn't it)? I post something and the only thing that gets said is name calling yet I'm the simple one.........
The OP asked a question and I answered it turns out they are a antisemit so I blocked them.
Btw I'm a old, overweight, some gray hair, my boobs and ass are sagging a little bit so have at it kiddo


----------



## Rrog (Jul 6, 2018)

So, you look like the pres


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

*Malcolm Nance: 'The Republican Party Has Surrendered To Russia' | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Author & MSNBC Analyst Malcolm Nance reacts to Trump's latest remarks on Putin and GOP senators meeting with Russian officials in Moscow. Nance is joined by reporter Brian Bennett who has more on Trump's upcoming summit with Putin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

If ya wanna pee in the


doctordetroit said:


> Is that all anyone on this thread can do is try to bash someone that does not totally agree with your views (kind of a hypocrite move isn't it)? I post something and the only thing that gets said is name calling yet I'm the simple one.........
> The OP asked a question and I answered it turns out they are a antisemit so I blocked them.
> Btw I'm a old, overweight, some gray hair, my boobs and ass are sagging a little bit so have at it kiddo


If ya wanna pee in the tall grass ya gotta learn to run with the big dogs, if you think Trump is OK or just a regular person in spite of the facts and a mountain of evidence to the contrary, you'd better be able to defend you positions. Don't try that antisemitic bullshit on me, it's a lie plan and simple, think about what Trump said about jews if ya want antisemitic, Kushner aside. Trump is a traitor and your are either one too, or you don't care and that would make you a fool, but no patriot. Pay attention to the real news, not fox, this is gonna be very serious business, make no mistake, treason is very serious stuff indeed and feelings will run high. Have a thoughtful day and try to love your country a little more and show some respect for it at least.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2018)

i'm going to say this thread has devolved..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i'm going to say this thread has devolved..


I try to keep it civil and stick to the issues and facts, treason, abuse of power, corruption and the large scale abuse of children are serious issues, so is crippling the US economy with trade tariffs, emotions will run high. Your gonna see a lot of patriots come out of the woodwork soon and some folks better hope they are on the right side of history when the dust settles. There is very serious business afoot and it includes a woman's right to choose BTW, I figure the feuding in America has just begun and the fight for the soul of the country will be bitter. Your either a tribalist or an American who is loyal to the constitution and country, the choice will be stark in coming days. Some who come here have become intolerant of the bullshit they hear from so called conservatives, or those who falsely believe Trump is just another politician, he is not, he's a full blow sociopath who is capable of anything, including mass murder. It's coming down to the rule of law, or the rule of Trump, ya gotta expect a little group cohesion on the part of those who believe in and fight for the constitution and the rule of law, you know the stuff they taught ya in school...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks like a street hustler looking for his next trick, open shirt tied at the bottom, maybe tRUmp and Putin are lovers lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like a street hustler looking for his next trick, open shirt tied at the bottom, maybe tRUmp and Putin are lovers lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160893


Young Vlad was a rebel in his illegal jeans bought on the black market, or maybe being a young cut throat he had access to the special store for communist party flunkies. He looked better in his KGB uniform, it suits him, it was his profession and really still is. He owns Trump and is using him like toilet paper, he'd have trouble getting a normal human being to do the things Donald does for free. This guy is your real president, Trump takes his orders, it's Putin 45, not Trump. Unlike Donald, Vlad has a plan for America and you won't like it at all, it involves it's down fall.

Vlad, for purpose of photo look like your soul has been sucked out.


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Uses the screenname "Overgrowthegov" and sucks up Trumpian authoritarianism like pablum


I'm allowed to guess just like anyone else. I happen to wager he'll go two terms. Doesn't mean I'm pro Trump, that's just my wager. Unpopular wager yes, but a guess all the same.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like a street hustler looking for his next trick, open shirt tied at the bottom, maybe tRUmp and Putin are lovers lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160893


Looks like he swings both ways. "What you have in mind, cowboy?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> I'm allowed to guess just like anyone else. I happen to wager he'll go two terms. Doesn't mean I'm pro Trump, that's just my wager. Unpopular wager yes, but a guess all the same.


Guess away, but it seems like yer short selling America, usually Trumpers are hoping for a permanent dictatorship and an end to democracy as a way of getting at those nasty brown folks. You should explain yerself a bit more if ya don't wanna get jumped on by the regulars, treason and a real and present danger to the republic and constitution incite strong feelings in patriots and it's gonna get a lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> I know right. Politicians are the most honest trustworthy people in the world and only do things to better the people as a whole with no hidden agendas or self gain..... smh. I'm being sarcastic if it didn't show lol


It is naive to say that Democrats are the same as Republicans.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> It is naive to say that Democrats are the same as Republicans.



I would normally agree with you but you guys blur the line with your histerics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> I'm allowed to guess just like anyone else. I happen to wager he'll go two terms. Doesn't mean I'm pro Trump, that's just my wager. Unpopular wager yes, but a guess all the same.


You smell like alt right incel


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> It is naive to say that Democrats are the same as Republicans.


It's naive to believe Democrats are not beholden to their donors the same as Republicans. That's what's being highlighted when people say _both parties are the same_; they mean they're both bribed to represent special interests at the expense of their constituents, _not that they both hold the same political views_

_A very easy concept to understand_


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Real reform means strong border security, and we can build on the progress my administration has already made -- putting more boots on the Southern border than at any time in our history and reducing illegal crossings to their lowest levels in 40 years.

Real reform means establishing a responsible pathway to earned citizenship -- a path that includes passing a background check, paying taxes and a meaningful penalty, learning English, and going to the back of the line behind the folks trying to come here legally.

And real reform means fixing the legal immigration system to cut waiting periods and attract the highly-skilled entrepreneurs and engineers that will help create jobs and grow our economy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's naive to believe Democrats are not beholden to their donors the same as Republicans. That's what's being highlighted when people say _both parties are the same_; they mean they're both bribed to represent special interests at the expense of their constituents, _not that they both hold the same political views_
> 
> _A very easy concept to understand_


It is naive to say Republicans and Democrats are the same.

I know you can't understand it but there are many examples from last year that prove this.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Real reform means strong border security, and we can build on the progress my administration has already made -- putting more boots on the Southern border than at any time in our history and reducing illegal crossings to their lowest levels in 40 years.
> 
> Real reform means establishing a responsible pathway to earned citizenship -- a path that includes passing a background check, paying taxes and a meaningful penalty, learning English, and going to the back of the line behind the folks trying to come here legally.
> 
> And real reform means fixing the legal immigration system to cut waiting periods and attract the highly-skilled entrepreneurs and engineers that will help create jobs and grow our economy.


How does it feel to know you were lied to and yet you still want that useless wall? Did you know that illegal immigrants are quietly and peacefully helping build this economy and paying taxes? They are a net gain to this economy and represent 5% of the workforce. Do you really endorse shrinking the workforce by 5% for no good reason?

Real reform means our educational system produces all the entrepreneurs and engineers that help create jobs. Meanwhile, H-1B visas are stalled by Trump and the GOP.

I'd be so embarrassed if I supported Trump like you do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's naive to believe Democrats are not beholden to their donors the same as Republicans. That's what's being highlighted when people say _both parties are the same_; they mean they're both bribed to represent special interests at the expense of their constituents, _not that they both hold the same political views_
> 
> _A very easy concept to understand_


It's also easy to understand that Trump is a real and present danger and there is a strong primi facial case that he is a traitor based on public knowledge, I'm sure Mueller knows more and so will we all. There is no equivalence, the GOP betrayed the country and constitution period, it's real black and white and the contrast is becoming clearer with everyday that passes and every act of obstruction of justice and every act of sucking the russian's asses. Tribalism and racism is the only reason to support Trump and the republicans at this point, soon it will be seen as treasonous by the majority of Americans and rightly so, because it is..


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Obama said that 2-12-13 not Trump.




Maybe really take a look into things before jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> It is naive to say Republicans and Democrats are the same.
> 
> I know you can't understand it but there are many examples from last year that prove this.


_Why don't you address the criticism that's actually being made?_

Democrats and Republicans both accept special interest money to fund their campaigns, this ensures they will represent those special interests at the expense of their constituents who voted them into office. 

*Do you even agree that this is a problem or do you support it?*


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's also easy to understand that Trump is a real and present danger and there is a strong primi facial case that he is a traitor based on public knowledge, I'm sure Mueller knows more and so will we all. There is no equivalence, the GOP betrayed the country and constitution period, it's real black and white and the contrast is becoming clearer with everyday that passes and every act of obstruction of justice and every act of sucking the russian's asses. Tribalism and racism is the only reason to support Trump and the republicans at this point, soon it will be seen as treasonous by the majority of Americans and rightly so, because it is..


It's funny how people believe these completely fabricated narratives about Trumps' collusion with Russia when there is zero evidence of this. None, nadda, zip. It's a completely fabricated narrative that was made up the day he took office. SHOW US THE EVIDENCE.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> It's funny how people believe these completely fabricated narratives about Trumps' collusion with Russia when there is zero evidence of this. None, nadda, zip. It's a completely fabricated narrative that was made up the day he took office. SHOW US THE EVIDENCE.


Somebody else wanna field this one and mention the russian contacts, convictions and indments, oh and Mueller is just getting going. That meeting with the russians in Trump tower is a bit hard to explain away too, they tried several times and got caught several times.

Anybody wanna thump this Trumper?


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Somebody else wanna field this one and mention the russian contacts, convictions and indments, oh and Mueller is just getting going. That meeting with the russians in Trump tower is a bit hard to explain away too, they tried several times and got caught several times.
> 
> Anybody wanna thump this Trumper?


No proof of involvement by Trump in any treasonous activity. As I said, and you failed to prove.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> It's funny how people believe these completely fabricated narratives about Trumps' collusion with Russia when there is zero evidence of this. None, nadda, zip. It's a completely fabricated narrative that was made up the day he took office. SHOW US THE EVIDENCE.


I'm curious what you would define as 'collusion'

Even an extremely conservative viewpoint would conclude Trump colluded with elements within Russia to help him win


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

The state of the union this post July 4th


Overgrowthegov said:


> No proof of involvement by Trump in any treasonous activity. As I said, and you failed to prove.


Mueller will do the proving and the only reason Don jr and Jared are not behind bars is that everybody knows Trump will abuse his office and pardon them, so Mueller will wait until he does Donald first.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's also easy to understand that Trump is a real and present danger and there is a strong primi facial case that he is a traitor based on public knowledge, I'm sure Mueller knows more and so will we all. There is no equivalence, the GOP betrayed the country and constitution period, it's real black and white and the contrast is becoming clearer with everyday that passes and every act of obstruction of justice and every act of sucking the russian's asses. Tribalism and racism is the only reason to support Trump and the republicans at this point, soon it will be seen as treasonous by the majority of Americans and rightly so, because it is..


Hey, I hope so. Trump and the Republicans are garbage.


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The state of the union this post July 4th
> 
> Mueller will do the proving and the only reason Don jr and Jared are not behind bars is that everybody knows Trump will abuse his office and pardon them, so Mueller will wait until he does Donald first.


Good luck with that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody wanna thump this Trumper?


it's unfair to pick on the mentally inferior.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> Good luck with that.


I guess that's why Donald is doing all the obstruction of justice, why he even confessed to it on national TV, if they have nothing to hide, leave the investigation alone to do their job. The constant stream of whining and bullshit makes Trump look guilty as Hell, cause he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> Good luck with that.


It will be evidence that will bring these assholes down, law not luck.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be evidence that will bring these assholes down, law not luck.


even the republican funded Steele dossier said the evidence of money laundering for russia was startling.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _Why don't you address the criticism that's actually being made?_
> 
> Democrats and Republicans both accept special interest money to fund their campaigns, this ensures they will represent those special interests at the expense of their constituents who voted them into office.
> 
> *Do you even agree that this is a problem or do you support it?*


What part of what I said don't you understand?

I said, it is naive to say Democrats and Republicans are the same. There is plenty of evidence to support my statement.

You keep talking about "special interest money" as if that in and of itself is proof of corruption. You have made the classic mistake of confusing accepting legal campaign donations with graft.

Let's use Pelosi as an example. She's the recipient of beaucoup bucks this year. Do you know that she's on record for supporting progressive causes 94% of the time? Sanders clocks in at 96%. I mean, are you that sensitive that one or two votes makes such a difference to you?

Pelosi is the leader of the Democratic Caucus Campaign Committee. You know, the same DCCC that stiffed the Colorado guy, Tilleman? 

Here is the spending breakdown for the DCCC this year according to *FCC filings* (<link embedded here)

*Grand Total Spent on 2018 Federal Elections: $11,237,553*
*Affiliates*
Democratic Congressional Campaign Cmte (PAC)
Based on data released daily by the FEC on July 06, 2018.

Independent Expenditures: $11,237,553
Coordinated Expenses: $197,954
Independent Expenditures: $11,237,553
For Democrats: $789,613
Against Democrats: $0
For Republicans: $137,052
Against Republicans: $10,540,157
Electioneering Communications: $0
Communication Costs: $0

Explain please how accepting legal campaign donations equals corruption? Seems to me that the DCCC is going after Republicans HARD. Is that corrupt? Is that what's got you all bothered?

What specific act of corruption are you talking about? Pelosi has virtually the same record as Bernie. Is your belief that Pelosi is corrupt based upon one vote?

Look at that. The DCCC actually spent most of their money for and against actual campaigns instead of lining their own pockets like your much beloved Justice Democrats did. Did you know that 99% of all money raised and spent by Justice went into the "salaries" and consulting fees?

Who are Sander's supporters to cast shade regarding corruption anyway? "Our Revolution" doesn't report it's spending because it is a non-profit LLC so we don't know what they have done. Their results thus far have been deplorable. Justice Democrats, to their credit, report how they are corruptly spending their money -- on themselves, LOL.l


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> it's unfair to pick on the mentally inferior.


I guess we'll see who is mentally inferior after he wins a second term.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> I guess we'll see who is mentally inferior after he wins a second term.


Nah

The 2016 election told us what we needed to know. MAGA hats are the dunce caps of this era.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2018)

Ya can't make this shit up, FUCK TRUMPERS ARE STUPID!
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Mar-a-Lago files request to hire 61 foreign temporary workers*
By Jamie Ehrlich, CNN
Updated 12:26 PM ET, Fri July 6, 2018

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/06/politics/mar-a-lago-foreign-workers-request/index.html
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump's resort, Mar-a-Lago, filed a request to the Department of Labor for 61 additional visas for foreign servers and cooks, according to a Job Order Records filed on Thursday and Friday.

The Florida resort requested 61 H-2B visas, which are visas for temporary non-agricultural workers. In order to obtain H-2Bs, employers must prove that there are not enough US workers who are "able, willing, qualified, and available" to do the temporary work. 40 of the visas were for servers, while 21 were for cooks.
In January, the resort requested 70 H-2B visas for cooks, housekeepers, and servers.
The latest request sets the wages at $12.68 per hour for the servers and $13.31 for the cooks. Due to terms set by the visa, employees can only work for the company that sponsors the visa itself. The servers and cooks would work October through May.
The President has said before in a 2015 interview with MSNBC that "getting help in Palm Beach during the season is almost impossible." However, the New York Times reported in 2016 that since 2010, only 17 of 300 American applicants were hired at the club. And since October of 2015, Mar-a-Lago has filed 10 separate requests for H-2B visas.
Though Mar-a-Lago requested 61 visas, information has not been made public on how many visas it will receive. Congress sets a cap of 66,000 new H-2B visas a year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> I guess we'll see who is mentally inferior after he wins a second term.


you already won. trump loves you.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Somebody else wanna field this one and mention the russian contacts, convictions and indments, oh and Mueller is just getting going. That meeting with the russians in Trump tower is a bit hard to explain away too, they tried several times and got caught several times.
> 
> Anybody wanna thump this Trumper?


no, anyone who does is wasting their time. these people are the dumbest of the dumb.

dumb ass soybean farmers can't sell their crop, but trump is doing his job well.

can't fix stupid, can only kill it...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> can't fix stupid, can only kill it...


inbreeding is working but it does take time. lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> it is naive to say Democrats and Republicans are the same.


_It depends on the context_

In the context of social issues, you're right, Democrats and Republicans are not the same. But in the context of campaign finance, Democrats and Republicans are exactly the same, they even accept campaign contributions from the same industries, ensuring said industries always succeed in getting legislation that benefits them passed, regardless of who gets elected


Fogdog said:


> You keep talking about "special interest money" as if that in and of itself is proof of corruption.


Accepting money from any special interest group _*is*_ corruption

Special interests expect a return on their investment, otherwise, they wouldn't contribute to a politicians campaign


Fogdog said:


> You have made the classic mistake of confusing accepting legal campaign donations with graft.


Republicans like James Inhofe accept "_legal campaign donations_" from fossil fuel special interests, then vote against climate change legislation in the Senate. According to you, those "_legal campaign donations_" do not influence his vote. You and I both know you're not that stupid, _you're lying_. You know the legal money Inhofe takes from the fossil fuel industry influences his votes on climate change regulation. 

The same can be said for Democrats who accept legal special interest money. _To believe otherwise is naive_


Fogdog said:


> Do you know that she's on record for supporting progressive causes 94% of the time?


That's exactly why that statistic is meaningless. The only statistic that matters is if they accept campaign contributions from special interests or not. If they do, they're corrupt(able), if they don't, they're not. Very simple


Fogdog said:


> Explain please how accepting legal campaign donations equals corruption?


_Really? You need this explained to you?

OK.._

If I give you money, you owe me something. I don't give money away for nothing, nobody does, especially people with lots of it. What you owe me is laxed regulations towards my industry. It's your job to vote how I want you to vote in congress. If you don't, you won't be getting my money next time around, instead, I'll use the money I would have given you to fund your opponents campaign, because he'll vote accordingly in congress, or, likewise, I won't fund him


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Special interests expect a return on their investment, otherwise, they wouldn't contribute to a politicians campaign


and sadly enough, politicians wouldn't become politicians if it wasn't for the special interest money. 

pruitt when in the OK state political "system" making 38K a year got approved for a 2 million loan to buy part of a minor league baseball team. then when he became AG, the bank that loaned him that money won a majority of financing bids for the gov't.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> and sadly enough, politicians wouldn't become politicians if it wasn't for the special interest money.


Actual progressives are slowly but surely beginning to change that

That's a bullshit myth that's been perpetuated by both left and right for long enough. Fuck Barney Frank


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> I guess we'll see who is mentally inferior after he wins a second term.


There's no need to wait for anything as you've done a bang-up job of proving it here and now


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Actual progressives are slowly but surely beginning to change that


if they were truly progressive, they would feel the plight of the common man and accept minimum wage for whatever position they are running for. don't progressives believe in income equality?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> if they were truly progressive, they would feel the plight of the common man and accept minimum wage for whatever position they are running for. don't progressives believe in income equality?


That's a pretty absurd premise

There's nothing wrong with earning money. The problem arises when the disparity between the rich and the poor becomes so great that the poor can no longer afford basic necessities. If the poor can't even afford the amenities required to bathe themselves, how can you expect them to afford to buy the products the rich produce? 

If I can't afford to buy it, you can't sell it. That hurts us both.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _It depends on the context_
> 
> In the context of social issues, you're right, Democrats and Republicans are not the same. But in the context of campaign finance, Democrats and Republicans are exactly the same, they even accept campaign contributions from the same industries, ensuring said industries always succeed in getting legislation that benefits them passed, regardless of who gets elected
> 
> ...


_It depends on the context -- _Nope. It is naive to say Democrats are the same as Republicans. This is a fact and facts not subject to interpretation. 

At least you are starting to accept there is a difference in social policies. Glad to know your comprehension is not zero.

Yet you are still denying facts. Democrats and Republicans are not the same in terms of campaign finance reform as the evidence recorded in the Congressional Record indicates. Every Democratic Caucus Senator seated in 2014 voted for repeal of Citizen's United and ever Republican voted against it to sustain a veto. No matter how bad your math skills, I would expect that even to the hapless @Padawanbater2 , 0% of Republicans supporting the measure is not the same as 100% of Democrats supporting Bernie's measure to repeal CU.

Accepting money to wage a campaign is not a corrupt act either. If you want to make changes to campaign financing laws, first take away control of Congress by Republicans. Most Democrats support campaign finance reforms but no Republicans do. 

In order to control the house and bring a campaign finance reform bill to a vote, progressives and Progressives(TM) Democrats will need to hold 218 seats. At best, Progressives(TM) this year are going to seat somewhere between 1 and 8 of the Progressive(TM) brand. I realize numbers are a bit abstract to you but let me just say that 8 Progressive (TM) representatives <<<< 210 Democrats who didn't drink the koolaid. 

How do you Progressives(TM) intend to enact campaign finance reform with all of 8 seats at the most? Progressives(TM) are going to need real progressives to enact that reform. Yet here you are making all sorts of false assumptions and slanderous statements about the very Democrats who literally voted for campaign finance reform when they could. Aren't you the one who keeps talking about kissing Republican ass in order to win back the presidency? You are one walking logical fallacy. Does your sister have to check to make sure you buttoned your shirt properly before you leave the house?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> _It depends on the context -- _Nope. It is naive to say Democrats are the same as Republicans. This is a fact and facts not subject to interpretation.
> 
> At least you are starting to accept there is a difference in social policies. Glad to know your comprehension is not zero.
> 
> ...


I'm not interested in your feelings about it. Address my previous points, or continue talking to yourself


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not interested in your feelings about it. Address my previous points, or continue talking to yourself


"not interested in discussing belief". That's good because everything in my post was based upon facts.

For example: 0% GOP senator supporting repeal of the CU ruling is not the same as 100% Dem senators supporting repeal of CU. I realize numbers are hard for you so maybe you should talk with this one of over with a caregiver if you can't understand the difference between 0% and 100%. 

I already did address your claims about corruption. It is a fact that accepting legal campaign donations is not a corrupt act.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> "not interested in discussing belief". That's good because everything in my post was based upon facts.
> 
> I already did address your claims about corruption. It is a fact that accepting legal campaign donations is not a corrupt act.


Right. So you believe James Inhofe is not influenced in his votes by the legal campaign contributions he accepts?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Right. So you believe James Inhofe is not influenced in his votes by the legal campaign contributions he accepts?


I'm not Karnak. I don't claim read minds. You are the one who claims to be able to do that. You should just come out and say what Inhove is thinking. By our current system, accepting legal campaign donations is not a corrupt act without the promise by the recipient to give the donor something of value in return. 

Do I see the conflict of interest? Yes, which is why I support campaign finance reform. Because campaign spending is heavily biased to the winning side, I don't support unilaterally refusing legal campaign donations. The objective is winning back the House this fall, not ideological purity. You can take your faux morality and shove it. It wasn't very long ago that you and other hypocritical Cultists were crying because Tillemann in Colorado didn't get a turn at the DCCC tit or at least that's his story.

If you want to change the law then Progressives(TM) will need at least 218 votes in the House and 60 votes in the Senate. At best, Progressives(TM) will have about 8 seats in the House and one in the Senate. IF you REALLY meant to get campaign laws changed, I would expect your Cult to try to work with others. Instead you are the kid in the corner that bites and nobody wants to have any association with. 

You've never admitted that Justice Democrats fleeced you Progressives(TM). I find that extremely funny in light of all the hypothetical BS in your arguments.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> By our current system, accepting legal campaign donations is not a corrupt act without the promise by the recipient to give the donor something of value in return.
> 
> Do I see the conflict of interest? Yes


So the special interests of the fossil fuel industry have to _explicitly, and in writing, state_, "*This is a bribe, specifically so you do our bidding*", in order for you to accept that it's government corruption?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So the special interests of the fossil fuel industry have to _explicitly, and in writing, state_, "*This is a bribe, specifically so you do our bidding*", in order for you to accept that it's government corruption?


Those are the rules we currently live under. If you want to change the rules, first you must be able to write them and have the numbers in Congress to pass them.

I repeat: Do I see the conflict of interest? Yes, which is why I support campaign finance reform. My congressmen support it too. Your idiotic idea of unilaterally refusing campaign donations to somehow flip Republican controlled districts is what I reject. 

None of your Progressive(TM) candidates are running in districts that are even remotely conservative which just goes to show how much faith Progressives(TM) have in their own policies.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't remember asking about "_the rules we live under"_. I just asked you if the special interests bribes that James Inhofe accepts from the fossil fuel industry influences his votes in the Senate. Do they or not? This is a 'yes' or 'no' question. No need for your added commentary. Simply answer the question with a 'yes' or 'no'. 

Lee Carter won in Virginia, Brent Welder is poised to win in Nebraska. Ben Jealous in Maryland. Stop lying


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't remember asking about "_the rules we live under"_. I just asked you if the special interests bribes that James Inhofe accepts from the fossil fuel industry influences his votes in the Senate. Do they or not? This is a 'yes' or 'no' question. No need for your added commentary. Simply answer the question with a 'yes' or 'no'.
> 
> Lee Carter won in Virginia, Brent Welder is poised to win in Nebraska. Ben Jealous in Maryland. Stop lying


Straight up, unless Inhofe is found to have taken campaign donations in return for favors by him then you have no case for accusing him of corruption. Absent evidence, you'd have to ask Inhofe if he is influenced by donations. I don't read minds.

There are plenty of examples where the congressional candidate's district has a large footprint in an industry. Manchin and the coal industry for example. It's completely understandable that Manchin, the majority of people in West Virginia and the coal industry are aligned and "pro-coal" without needing to trot up a corruption charge for Manchin's acceptance of fossil fuel lobbying donations.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lee Carter won in Virginia, Brent Welder is poised to win in Nebraska. Ben Jealous in Maryland. Stop lying


Regarding the three people you named, so what if a few names can be dredged up as examples of politicians succeeding without a superior spending budget? You and I read the same paper that shows 95% of the time, the campaign that spends the most, wins. Are you claiming the paradigm has shifted and "this time it's different"?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Straight up, unless Inhofe is found to have taken campaign donations in return for favors by him then you have no case for accusing him of corruption. Absent evidence, you'd have to ask Inhofe if he is influenced by donations. I don't read minds.
> 
> There are plenty of examples where the congressional candidate's district has a large footprint in an industry. Manchin and the coal industry for example. It's completely understandable that Manchin, the majority of people in West Virginia and the coal industry are aligned and "pro-coal" without needing to trot up a corruption charge for Manchin's acceptance of fossil fuel lobbying donations.


Just like Marco Rubio saying he accepts legal donations from the NRA because they support his stance on gun regulations. There is no way to falsify or verify that; that the NRA gives him money because he supports their position or he supports the NRA's position because they give him money..

The only solution is to support political candidates that don't present the question because they're not influenced by outside interests


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Regarding the three people you named, so what if a few names can be dredged up as examples of politicians succeeding without a superior spending budget? You and I read the same paper that shows 95% of the time, the campaign that spends the most, wins. Are you claiming the paradigm has shifted and "this time it's different"?


I'm saying with the right candidate and political message, progressive candidates can win in deep red districts because the message resonates across the political spectrum


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Real reform means strong border security, and we can build on the progress my administration has already made -- putting more boots on the Southern border than at any time in our history and reducing illegal crossings to their lowest levels in 40 years.
> 
> Real reform means establishing a responsible pathway to earned citizenship -- a path that includes passing a background check, paying taxes and a meaningful penalty, learning English, and going to the back of the line behind the folks trying to come here legally.
> 
> And real reform means fixing the legal immigration system to cut waiting periods and attract the highly-skilled entrepreneurs and engineers that will help create jobs and grow our economy.


did you copy and paste that from a trump email begging for donations?

those donations just pay his legal bills because he's fucking broke ya know


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> It's funny how people believe these completely fabricated narratives about Trumps' collusion with Russia when there is zero evidence of this. None, nadda, zip. It's a completely fabricated narrative that was made up the day he took office. SHOW US THE EVIDENCE.


his campaign manager is sitting in prison for conspiring with russians right now

5 others have pleaded guilty for things like lying to the FBI about their meetings with russians

something like 20 indictments, many of them on russian actors

then there is his retard son's emails proving he conspired with russian spies to weaponize information stolen from the united states


you are a cuck


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Transcript:
> 
> PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA: “Real reform means strong border security, and we can build on the progress my administration has already made -- putting more boots on the Southern border than at any time in our history and reducing illegal crossings to their lowest levels in 40 years.
> 
> ...


It worked too. Illegal migration into the US dropped to almost nothing under Obama. Even today, the numbers are way down. This border security thing is made up to scare weaklings like you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Straight up, unless Inhofe is found to have taken campaign donations in return for favors by him then you have no case for accusing him of corruption. Absent evidence, you'd have to ask Inhofe if he is influenced by donations. I don't read minds.


Now you have to be able to read minds in order to spot obvious government corruption. _OK.._

See what we mean when we say third wave Democrats would rather Republicans win than progressives? If progressives win, we change the game. If Republicans win, the status quo continues


----------



## Overgrowthegov (Jul 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> his campaign manager is sitting in prison for conspiring with russians right now
> 
> 5 others have pleaded guilty for things like lying to the FBI about their meetings with russians
> 
> ...


You should go indict the president right now with all your valuable information that proves treason. Oh wait...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

Overgrowthegov said:


> You should go indict the president right now with all your valuable information that proves treason. Oh wait...


who do you think will be indicted next?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Now you have to be able to read minds in order to spot obvious government corruption. _OK.._
> 
> See what we mean when we say third wave Democrats would rather Republicans win than progressives? If progressives win, we change the game. If Republicans win, the status quo continues


You don't say in your post who the numbers are for. I have no idea what your point is in your post.

To prove corruption you need evidence of quid pro quo. And, yes, I have no idea what Inhof was thinking. He is the senior citizen from Oklahoma, one of the centers of the fossil fuel industry. Of course he supports the fossil fuel industry. What do you expect? That he'd be hot about wind farms?

Check your list of Progressives(TM) from Oklahoma. Are any of them running for a seat in US Congress on the policy of eliminating fossil fuels? More than likely, Democrats running for national office in Oklahoma are not ones you approve of. I would hazard a guess that they are less progressive than you Progressives(TM) want. I would also hazard the guess that they are or will be the most liberal candidates from Oklahoma.


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> How does it feel to know you were lied to and yet you still want that useless wall? Did you know that illegal immigrants are quietly and peacefully helping build this economy and paying taxes? They are a net gain to this economy and represent 5% of the workforce. Do you really endorse shrinking the workforce by 5% for no good reason?
> 
> Real reform means our educational system produces all the entrepreneurs and engineers that help create jobs. Meanwhile, H-1B visas are stalled by Trump and the GOP.
> 
> I'd be so embarrassed if I supported Trump like you do.


How can I take you serious when you contradict yourself commenting to the same post?


Fogdog said:


> It worked too. Illegal migration into the US dropped to almost nothing under Obama. Even today, the numbers are way down. This border security thing is made up to scare weaklings like you.


Ok here's another 

All Americans, not only in the States most heavily affected but in every place in this country, are rightly disturbed by the large numbers of illegal aliens entering our country.

The jobs they hold might otherwise be held by citizens or legal immigrants. The public service they use impose burdens on our taxpayers.

That's why our administration has moved aggressively to secure our borders more by hiring a record number of new border guards, by deporting twice as many criminal aliens as ever before, by cracking down on illegal hiring, by barring welfare benefits to illegal aliens.

In the budget I will present to you, we will try to do more to speed the deportation of illegal aliens who are arrested for crimes, to better identify illegal aliens in the workplace...

We are a nation of immigrants. But we are also a nation of laws. It is wrong and ultimately self-defeating for a nation of immigrants to permit the kind of abuse of our immigration laws we have seen in recent years, and we must do more to stop it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> How can I take you serious when you contradict yourself commenting to the same post?
> 
> Ok here's another
> 
> ...


where's the part where he talks about ripping crying toddlers away from their mommas and throwing them both in separate concentration camps


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Like your buddy said this border thing is insignificant and made up to scare people.


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Why don't you face the real problems in this country? All this anger isn't good for you and the energy spent might actually make a difference if you focused on one of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Why don't you face the real problems in this country? All this anger isn't good for you and the energy spent might actually make a difference if you focused on one of them.


hush up trumptard


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> Like your buddy said this border thing is insignificant and made up to scare people.


true, that

The US isn't in a crisis. Under Obama's administration, the number of illegal migrants declined to a fraction of what it was under GWB. The "Mexican job-stealing rapist illegal immigrant" crisis was manufactured by Republicans.

The people who have illegally found a home here are peaceful, less prone to crime, violence, unemployment and pay taxes at a higher rate than natural born citizens. They currently make up about 5% of the workforce. 

I find it difficult to take Trumptards like you seriously because if I said what you just did, I would be joking.


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> View attachment 4161299


are you just using "different opinion"as a euphemism for the rotten core of white supremacy, racism, and pedophilia running through the GOP?


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> View attachment 4161304


"agree with me or you love america"

you dumbass whites have gotten really bad at making memes


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Oh to soon?  I'm not white sorry


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> View attachment 4161299


What do you claim to be?


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What do you claim to be?


I'm race fluid


----------



## doctordetroit (Jul 6, 2018)

Have a good life everyone. Won't be looking at this thread anymore.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> View attachment 4161308
> Have a good life everyone. Won't be looking at this thread anymore.


They all say that


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They all say that


They hang around unwanted. Like gum on a shoe.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> I'm not white


so you're a white


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

doctordetroit said:


> View attachment 4161308
> Have a good life everyone. Won't be looking at this thread anymore.


didn't that guy pay out $32 million for "inappropriate" acts at work towards a woman?

$32 million seems like rape-level inappropriateness


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 6, 2018)

First Openly Gay Person in George Washingtons Cabinet.
Dude was both Gay, and an outsider.
Today he would be ridden out on a rail, if the right had their way.



I find it ironic that the guy that is one of the fathers of the Continental Army was from Prussia, was GAY, and was Washingtons dude.

Now Legal Immigrants that are enlisted in the Military are getting discharged with NO DUE PROCESS.

Why does tRump HATE THE CONSTITUTION.

The Constitution Guarantees Due Process to ALL PERSONS.

Not Just American Citizens. ALL PERSONS. Get over it snowflakes.

And coming here for Refugee Status.. IS NOT A CRIME!!!!! WTF????

Anyone that goes against this, like it or not, you are not following the Constitution, like you tell everyone else to do.

WHY DO YOU HATE THE CONSTITUTION, IF YOU DONT WANT TO FOLLOW DUE PROCESS????? CANT HAVE IT BOTH WAYS.


*Friedrich Wilhelm von Steuben*

Four ships named after General von Steuben, see Von Steuben
*Baron von Steuben*

Friedrich Wilhelm von Steuben, by Charles Willson Peale
*Birth name* Friedrich Wilhelm August Heinrich Ferdinand von Steuben
*Born* September 17, 1730
Magdeburg, Kingdom of Prussia
(now Magdeburg, Germany)
*Died* November 28, 1794 (aged 64)
Utica, New York, United States
*Buried* Steuben Memorial State Historic Site, Remsen, New York, United States
*Allegiance*




Prussia (1744–1762)




United States (1778–1783)
*Service/branch*




Prussian Army




Continental Army
*Years of service* 1744–1762
1778–1783
*Rank*  Major General
*Battles/wars*
War of 1744


Siege of Prague (1744)
Seven Years' War


Siege of Prague (1757)
Battle of Kunersdorf
Siege of Kolberg
Siege of Schweidnitz
American Revolutionary War


Valley Forge
Battle of Monmouth
Battle of Blandford
Siege of Yorktown
*Awards* Cross of the Order of _De la Fidelite_
*Signature* 
*Friedrich Wilhelm August Heinrich Ferdinand Steuben* (born *Friedrich Wilhelm Ludolf Gerhard Augustin von Steuben*; September 17, 1730 – November 28, 1794), also referred to as *Baron von Steuben* (German: [fɔn ˈʃtɔʏbn̩]), was a Prussian and later an American military officer. He served as Inspector General and a major general of the Continental Army during the American Revolutionary War. He is credited with being one of the fathers of the Continental Army in teaching them the essentials of military drills, tactics, and disciplines.[1] He wrote _Regulations for the Order and Discipline of the Troops of the United States_, the book that served as the standard United States drill manual until the War of 1812.[2] He served as General George Washington's chief of staff in the final years of the war

*Sexuality*
Von Steuben was gay. His exits from the court of Hohenzollern-Hechingen and from Paris were under clouds of accusation of homosexual activity. Von Steuben arrived in the United States with his 17-year-old secretary, Peter Stephen Du Ponceau, who is rumored to have been his lover.[30] At Valley Forge, he began close relationships with Benjamin Walker and William North, then both military officers in their 20s, which are assumed by many to have been romantic.[31] Because homosexuality was criminalized at the time, records of his relationships are limited to references in correspondences. Von Steuben formally adopted Walker and North and made them his heirs.[32] A third young man, John W. Mulligan Jr. (1774–1862), also considered himself one of Steuben's "sons"; he inherited Von Steuben's vast library, collection of maps and $2,500 in cash.[3


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> They hang around unwanted. Like gum on a shoe.


Except gum on a shoe isn't needy


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

dumbfuck cult45ers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2018)

Somebody high up in the federal government might go to jail over failing to unify the children separated from their parents. The former ethics guy in the federal government said so, Alex Azar testified before congress he could find everybody with "a few keystrokes". If they fail to reunify these children without a really good reason, the HHS might end up in jail, that's you Alex, until they do! A cabinet secretary in jail imagine that...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump administration seeks more time to reunite some migrant families split at border*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/immigration/trump-administration-seeks-to-extend-deadline-for-reuniting-some-migrant-families-split-at-border/2018/07/06/b3260a02-8131-11e8-b658-4f4d2a1aeef1_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9522c4cd74af

By Maria Sacchetti July 6 at 8:14 PM

Lawyers for the Trump administration on Friday asked a federal judge for more time to reunite immigrant children with their parents, the latest signal that the government is struggling to bring families back together after separating thousands as they crossed the U.S.-Mexico border earlier this year.

U.S. District Judge Dana Sabraw in San Diego ordered the government to return children younger than 5 to their parents by Tuesday, but federal lawyers said they could meet that deadline for only about half of the 101 children in that age group.

Officials say they have deployed hundreds of government employees and opened a command center usually reserved for natural disasters to match parents and children. But the massive effort is complicated by difficulty in locating some parents and, in other cases, uncertainty about the parents’ identities. Some parents have been deported and others have been freed in the United States, apparently without a system to monitor everyone’s whereabouts.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2018)

*Gov. Jay Inslee: President Donald Trump Does Not Intend To Reunite Families | All In | MSNBC*




Inslee says officials told his office that children might be placed in foster homes instead of being reunited with their parents.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sure the judge will be interested in this, she seems like a nice lady...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2018)

*President Trump's Trade War Is Likely To Hit Counties He Won The Hardest | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




As Trump ramps up his trade war, reports indicate it could be voters in counties who supported him in the 2016 campaign who are hit by the repercussions the most. Ron Insana discusses.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm impressed with all of Donald's vote getting, "winning" ideas, trade wars with everybody in sight all at once, stealing children and hiding them from the press, public and NGOs, treason, obstruction of justice, corruption, incompetence and being the biggest asshole in recent history. I'm sure all this is really gonna help with those midterm elections and all those republican congress folks must be just happy as clams.

Attention Walmart shoppers, the recent doubling of prices is beyond our control and is a result of government policy. Looks like Donald is gonna pay off the national debt in a year with tariff taxes. Hope y'all like them thar new government taxes, don't worry though, only brown folks who are part of the 1% will get some of the money.

It's pretty clear that unless ya got yer head completely stuck up yer own ass, yer gonna vote democratic, Hell, most sensible patriotic folks would be giving money, knocking on doors, making phone calls and volunteering for the democrats too. The democrats aren't perfect, but at least they are not a bunch of traitors who sold out their country to an enemy power that has thousands of nukes pointed at you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2018)

Funny stuff from our south.


https://twitter.com/i/status/862384890171449344


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Funny stuff from our south.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/862384890171449344


Ya need more like him, I figure with Trump the GOP fucked up so bad they are gonna have trouble in Dixie this november, if not, we might all be in trouble.

I'm sure this guy gets death threats and hate mail by the bushel, Trumpers must hate him bigley


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2018)

Here is a something that will open up new avenues of investigation and provides another a direct link of the Trump campaign to russia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Manafort campaign ties now part of Mueller investigation*




Prosecutors for special counsel Robert Mueller said in a court filing that they intend to present evidence at the trial of former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort that a banking executive allegedly helped Manafort obtain loans of more than $6 million while the banker sought a role in the Trump campaign. CNN's Sara Murray reports.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a something that will open up new avenues of investigation and provides another a direct link of the Trump campaign to russia.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Manafort campaign ties now part of Mueller investigation*
> 
> ...


BUT NO COLLUSION BECAUSE MANAFORT'S CRIMES HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CAMPAIGN!!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Really?

Better read up some more.

Michael Cohen was paid $400,000 by Ukraine to set up a face to face meeting with Donald Trump back in June of 2017. Michael Cohen has never filed a FARA, nor is he a registered representative of the Ukraine, as required by law.

So this is the LITERAL definition of pay for play, right? Money for access?

BBC reports that the payment was "arranged by intermediaries acting for Ukraine's leader, Petro Poroshenko" and that shortly after the meeting in June of 2017, Ukraine decided to stop investigating Paul Manafort. Totally coincidental, I am sure.

Why was Michael Cohen needed? Ukraine felt that they could only get a photo op with Trump. They really wanted a face to face meeting. So they reached out to Cohen, official fixer of all problems. And wouldn't you know, Cohen was happy to accept the $400,000 fee for his assistance. Are the missing SARS reports the ones showing Ukrainian payments to Cohen?

The meeting went on, photos were taken, Manafort was let off the hook. 
Ukraine stopped cooperating with Robert Mueller's investigation. 

Cohen Denies.

I bet Cohen will sing like a Canary now. tRump better be afraid.

Since Donald Trump took the oath of office, one thing has been clear: this administration’s foreign policy would effectively be up for sale. We’ve long seen the President’s personal business interests influence America’s foreign policy and the nations that offered his campaign help during the election receive preferential treatment. And today, the level of corruption continued to escalate with this bombshell report from the _BBC:_

Donald Trump’s personal lawyer, Michael Cohen, received a secret payment of at least $400,000 (£300,000) to fix talks between the Ukrainian president and President Trump, according to sources in Kiev close to those involved.

The payment was arranged by intermediaries acting for Ukraine’s leader, Petro Poroshenko, the sources said, though Mr Cohen was not registered as a representative of Ukraine as required by US law.

Mr Cohen denies the allegation.

The meeting at the White House was last June. Shortly after the Ukrainian president returned home, his country’s anti-corruption agency stopped its investigation into Trump’s former campaign manager, Paul Manafort.

The _BBC_ also goes on to cite a report that indicated the following:

The report states that Poroshenko returned from Washington and, in August or September, 2017, decided to completely end cooperation with the US agencies investigating Manafort. He did not give an order to implement this decision until November 2017.

The order became known to the US government after scheduled visits by Poroshenko’s senior aide to see Mueller and the CIA director, in November and December, were cancelled.


The report says that an “element of the understanding” between Poroshenko and Trump was that Ukraine agreed to import US coal and signed a $1bn contract for American-made diesel trains.

These deals can only be understood as Poroshenko buying American support, the reports say.

In March, the Trump administration announced the symbolically important sale of 210 Javelin anti-tank missiles to Ukraine.

Even under President Obama, the US did not sell arms to Ukraine.

And there you have it. Donald Trump’s “fixer” Michael Cohen being paid hundreds of thousands of dollars to set up a meeting between the President of Ukraine and the President of the United States. Not only that, the dropping of Manafort’s case was reportedly a direct appeal to obtain the President’s patronage.
The piece goes on to report that Felix Sater helped Cohen in this endeavor. Aside from one of the failed Trump Tower Moscow deals, Cohen and Sater also collaborated on the Ukraine peace deal…

On January 27, 2017, Cohen, and Sater met with Ukrainian lawmaker Andriy Artemenko at a dinner in New York in an attempt to create a back-channel peace deal with Ukraine and Russia. A move many saw as a covert method to lift sanctions. Artemenko left the sealed plan with Cohen who was supposed to deliver it to former National Security Adviser Michael Flynn. Artemenko claims he “got confirmation” from Sater that his plan was delivered to the White House. Artemenko confirmed the dinner took place and that the intention was to create this deal. Cohen confirmed the dinner took place but denies this was the content discussed. Because of this deal with Cohen and Sater, Artemenko has since been stripped of his citizenship and accused of treason…

I bring this other deal up because it further bolsters my next point. Michael Cohen did not register as a foreign agent before working on behalf of a foreign government. Given the fact Special Counsel Robert Mueller charged Rick Gates and Paul Manafort under the Foreign Agent Registration Act, this adds another worry to Cohen’s mountain of legal issues.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2018)

Shifting the wrestling match to a more opinionated genre.

"Statewide, the number of fatalities rose, but at a much slower rate than in previous years. Rates for localities in the New River Valley tracked similarly to 2016, while those in the Roanoke Valley showed significant spikes in deaths.

FDA Lawyers love Trump and dumb Americans.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 7, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Funny stuff from our south.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/862384890171449344



trae crowder, the liberal redneck is fucking awesome, check out his youtube page

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHsQd-vRXK1bp4vpifl6yA

another clip


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> trae crowder, the liberal redneck is fucking awesome, check out his youtube page
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTHsQd-vRXK1bp4vpifl6yA
> 
> another clip


You'd be surprised at how quickly a guy like that can break the spell over some Trumpers and bitch slap them back to reality, once the fever breaks it's all over over for the GOP and then it will be all over for Trump. A landslide by the democrats in november will leave Trump with 3 options, prison, run, or death. The republican party is gonna go the way of the whig party, they are on the skids, Donld is greasing them and they are accelerating downward fast. There's a summer of fun yet to happen and Mueller is waiting to put the republicans in a most difficult position just before the election by dropping a ton of shit. By the time november rolls around the GOP is gonna be pretty well fucked, they will go down first and Donald will go to moscow or jail not too long after the democrats take power. If the GOP gets fucked bad enough in the midterms, they might impeach Trump out of spite after the election, WTF they won't have jobs anyway.

I figure Donald is gonna ride this herd of elephants to extinction, then hop on AF1 for moscow, SO LONG SUCKERS! That's the best case scenario, ruin the right, destroy the GOP senate chances in 2020 and leave shit on the faces of the Trumpers, though they'd just lick it off and eat it. The country could get back to normal and begin the process of rooting out the traitors and crooks. You'll have well over a thousand assholes to put in prison too, there's lot's of justice to be one yet.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 7, 2018)

i figure the GOP is complicit and in bed with the russians also.

they will deny until the bitter end.

cult followers don't turn on their leaders, they go down with the ship


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 7, 2018)

I am a vacuum cleaner bag in the vacuum of space and


----------



## blaze 57 (Jul 7, 2018)

Brandon Straka bitch slaps the Left back into reality. #Walk Away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Brandon Straka bitch slaps the Left back into reality. #Walk Away.


speaking of reality, who do you think will be indicted next?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Cohens next

Carter Page.

And the reason Cohen got Clintons old attorney Lanny Davis, is for payback time.

Davis, and Cohen are going to Burn tRump


Bill Clinton's counsel Lanny Davis says Trump "cannot say no" to Mueller interview.

Davis said he thinks Mr. Trump could try to say no to speaking to Mueller, but then Mueller has the "subpoena power to drag him in front of a grand jury." Davis predicted if Mr. Trump says no, he will either be impeached or he will be pushed out of office because he's committing a political offense he can never recover from."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2018)

Greed under the tRUmp administration knows no bounds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Greed under the tRUmp administration knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161907


People need to realise that Donald would gas box cars full of infants to make a buck, have a headline, a distraction, or cover his ass. Just so people know "what" they are dealing with, an indecent sociopath who is capable of anything, things normal people can't or won't imagine. He'd ok selling poisoned infant formula if there were a buck to be made and he could get away with it, it's that bad, ask any shrink who's willing to be honest about it.

Donald is not firing on all cylinders and is a real and present danger if there ever was one, only an idiot can fail to see it by now. Racism, hate and fear can make people stupid too, not just dumb genes, it turns otherwise normal folks into fools. Ya might as well follow Hitler as Trump, given absolute power there would be little difference between them, except Hitler was smarter, less corrupt, had a plan and never sold out his country to the russians.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 8, 2018)

99.9999% Agree.

1 point of contention.

tRump aint a Sociopath.

He a Psychopath.

Psychopath has LESS CONSCIENCE.

At least a Sociopath is sometimes capable of knowing what compassion is, may not use it though.

But a Psyco has 000 conscience.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2018)

Comb-over Caligula would like to do the same over here.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/kassycho/chinese-woman-ink-xi-jinping-live-stream-disappeared?utm_term=.wske3YmAP#.nbEpmEL2d


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2018)

Look Trumpers, she was white with blond hair and had an english name, surely you can empathise! Now just get Donald to agree that Vlad is a murdering cocksucker and I might think twice about him being Vlad's bitch. Everybody knows what Trump's response will be, treasonous of course. I wonder if those seven GOP senators are having second thoughts about spending july 4th in russia, any side trips planned to Britain, Donald is going there this week so I'm sure he'll defend Putin and embarrass the USA.

It could have been improperly disposed of "leftovers" from the first attack, or a new attack, using a weapon of mass destruction as an instrument of assassination can be messy. Vlad must have wanted to send a message to other russian "traitors" living in Britain.

I wonder what Donald would do if the congress were attacked like that and wiped out, America's very own "Reichstag fire". Donald would of course deny russian involvement and who could argue with him? Expect the unexpected, I wouldn't put anything past these assholes. Look at it like this, when you've kicked the giant in the nuts and brought him to his knees, ya don't kiss him, ya cut his throat, cause when he gets back on his feet yer gonna be in trouble.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Woman dies after being exposed to Soviet-era nerve agent, UK authorities say*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/08/uk/uk-woman-dies-after-being-exposed-to-soviet-era-nerve-agent-authorities-say/index.html

(CNN)A woman who was exposed to a Soviet-era nerve agent in Amesbury, England, died on Sunday, the Metropolitan Police said in a written statement.

The woman, identified by police as Dawn Sturgess, 44, was exposed to Novichok earlier this week after handling a contaminated item.
"This is shocking and tragic news. Dawn leaves behind her family, including three children, and our thoughts and prayers are with them at this extremely difficult time," UK Counter Terrorism head assistant commissioner Neil Basu said Sunday.
Charles Rowley, 45, who was also exposed to the nerve agent, remains hospitalized in critical condition, police said.
Test samples from Sturgess and Rowley show they were exposed to Novichok "after touching a contaminated item with their hands," police said in a news release.
Detectives are working to identify the source of the contamination, police said, but a source has not yet been established. Police said there is no evidence that either Sturgess or Rowley visited any of the sites where former Russian spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia may have been poisoned in March.
"We are not in a position to say whether the nerve agent was from the same batch that the Skripals were exposed to," police said. "The possibility that the two investigations might be linked is clearly a key line of inquiry for police. However, it is important that the investigation is led by the evidence available and the facts alone."


----------



## the rock (Jul 8, 2018)

DT v VM shmach1 M22


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2018)

Special counsel has announced that Kellyanne Conway broke federal law twice.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Its also a shame Mueller had to point this out, as it happened last year, and its widely known. Justicce Dept is shielding her, as is tRump. He can pardon her, so it unfortunately makes her not accountable..

No draining of the swamp here. Shes the Creature from the Black Lagoons woman


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 8, 2018)

Nothing will come of it if tRUmp stays in power, if he's out this bitch is toast.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 8, 2018)

Kellyanne Conway is like a cyst in a YT DIY cyst-draining video- they don't get the sac out so it keeps coming back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Special counsel has announced that Kellyanne Conway broke federal law twice.


It's a good thing being a liar isn't against the law or she'd be gone forever. She had better not try "alternative facts" with Mueller, or he will send her up the river for a stretch and only a pass from the teflon Don will get her loose. But maybe Donald might be soon completely absorbed in other things like trying to stay in office and out of jail and forget all about Kelly, she'd only get a fine anyway, maybe a record though, I don't think there's time involved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2018)

It's just beginning for the GOP, imagine them losing in a landslide and Donald running off to moscow spewing "deep state coup" bullshit. I don't think there will be too many republican "town hall" meetings this election season, just being seen, much less speaking in public is gonna be a challenge for most republicans when the shit really hits the fan. Child abuse causes passions to run high in good people, treason does the same thing and the consequences are often dire, getting shit on in public is the least of them.
*
‘Where are the babies, Mitch?’: McConnell pursued from restaurant by angry crowd*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2018/07/08/where-are-the-babies-mitch-mcconnell-pursued-from-restaurant-by-angry-crowd/?utm_term=.2873955b5277

A group of Democratic Socialists and other angry protesters pursued Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) through a restaurant parking lot on Saturday, berating him with a mixture of immigration rhetoric and personal insults — and at one point an apparent threat to visit his home.

The Louisville encounter was the second time in two weeks that McConnell's private life has been disrupted by a spontaneous protest — and it was the latest in a weeks-long series of confrontations between powerful Republicans and those eager to shame them on camera, wherever they are found.
*More...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's just beginning for the GOP, imagine them losing in a landslide and Donald running off to moscow spewing "deep state coup" bullshit. I don't think there will be too many republican "town hall" meetings this election season, just being seen, much less speaking in public is gonna be a challenge for most republicans when the shit really hits the fan. Child abuse causes passions to run high in good people, treason does the same thing and the consequences are often dire, getting shit on in public is the least of them.
> *
> ‘Where are the babies, Mitch?’: McConnell pursued from restaurant by angry crowd*
> 
> ...



fuck mitch mcconnell.

i hope his death is slow and painful after he fucked democracy and stole a scotus pick from obama.

he's a real piece of shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2018)

Here is something that will drive peoples health care costs through the roof. Trumpers are so concerned that brown folks get health care that they are willing to cut their own throats and have been for years. It's hate filled morons like this that cause the richest country in the world to fuck over its own citizens on healthcare, brown folks might get some and we can't have that. It's better to die in agony, have a higher infant mortality rates, lower life expectancies, be vulnerable to epidemics and have public health crisis, oh and also pay three times more than countries with single payer. Better to pay 5 or 10 times more for your prescription drugs and vote republican because hate comes before everything else. Hate makes ya stupid and willing to cut yer own throat along with those ya don't like and anybody else's who happens to be around, ask any suicide bomber or Trumper. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Administration Freezes Payments Required By The Affordable Care Act*
https://www.npr.org/2018/07/08/627042776/trump-administration-freezes-payments-required-by-the-affordable-care-act

The Trump administration said Saturday that it is temporarily halting billions of dollars of payments designed to help insurers meet the Affordable Care Act requirement that they provide coverage regardless of whether a person is healthy or sick.

The administration said it was withholding $10.4 billion in the so-called "risk adjustment" payments, citing a district court ruling from earlier this year in New Mexico. While the administration says it is required to stop payments because of the court decision, insurers say the move could result in higher premiums for millions of individuals and small businesses.

The risk adjustment program plays an important role in the ACA by pooling risk for insurers, transferring funds from insurers who enroll healthier members for relatively less, to those that take on higher costs in order to enroll sicker members. The idea is to insulate insurance companies from the cost of enrolling people with pre-existing conditions, and remove the incentive for insurance companies to cherry pick healthy people.
*more...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is something that will drive peoples health care costs through the roof. Trumpers are so concerned that brown folks get health care that they are willing to cut their own throats and have been for years. It's hate filled morons like this that cause the richest country in the world to fuck over its own citizens on healthcare, brown folks might get some and we can't have that. It's better to die in agony, have a higher infant mortality rates, lower life expectancies, be vulnerable to epidemics and public have public health crisis, oh and also pay three times more than countries with single payer. Better to pay 5 or 10 times more for your prescription drugs and vote republican because hate comes before everything else. Hate makes ya stupid and willing to cut yer own throat along with those ya don't like and anybody else's who happens to be around, ask any suicide bomber or Trumper.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Administration Freezes Payments Required By The Affordable Care Act*
> https://www.npr.org/2018/07/08/627042776/trump-administration-freezes-payments-required-by-the-affordable-care-act
> ...


They will blame Obama. I don't know if you have noticed, but they are not smart.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is something that will drive peoples health care costs through the roof. Trumpers are so concerned that brown folks get health care that they are willing to cut their own throats and have been for years. It's hate filled morons like this that cause the richest country in the world to fuck over its own citizens on healthcare, brown folks might get some and we can't have that. It's better to die in agony, have a higher infant mortality rates, lower life expectancies, be vulnerable to epidemics and public have public health crisis, oh and also pay three times more than countries with single payer. Better to pay 5 or 10 times more for your prescription drugs and vote republican because hate comes before everything else. Hate makes ya stupid and willing to cut yer own throat along with those ya don't like and anybody else's who happens to be around, ask any suicide bomber or Trumper.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Administration Freezes Payments Required By The Affordable Care Act*
> https://www.npr.org/2018/07/08/627042776/trump-administration-freezes-payments-required-by-the-affordable-care-act
> ...


Didn't they telegraph this move last week? 

This is interesting from a behavioral science point of view.

Introduce legislation to end the ACA and the entire US public spasms in outrage. Effectively end the ACA by breaking the financial core of the plan and the meaning of this action goes right over Trumper, if not the non-voting majority's heads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2018)

*The Trump-Russia Ties Hiding In Plain Sight | CNBC*





Trump's in-plain-sight embrace of Russia gets obscured by the Trump news avalanche. But long before running for president, Trump relied on Russian money. Trump also consistently defends Russia and attacks U.S. officials investigating Russia.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2018)

The turd was turned down for a casino license in Australia in the 1980's because of his ties to organized crime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2018)

*Could President Donald Trump Be A Russian Intelligence Asset? | All In | MSNBC*




New York Magazine's Jonathan Chait lays out the most extreme possibility of Trump-Russia collusion: that Trump has been a Russian intelligence asset since 1987.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2018)

*President Donald Trump Admin. Won't Meet Child Reunification Deadline | All In | MSNBC*




The Trump administration won't meet a Tuesday deadline to reunite all separated immigrant children under five with their parents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2018)

It looks like the price for another conservative SCOTUS seat might be NATO, Mitch will surely support the withdrawal from NATO in return for another SCOTUS seat. It seems that Donald, the GOP and the russians have cut a deal for the Supreme court, even down to "arranging" Kennedy's retirement.

Donald Trump is a traitor, the republican leadership knows it and is suborning and supporting treason and has been for awhile. They can say it wasn't proven in court, but they have a higher standard to uphold and most importantly national security. The actions and more importantly the inaction of the GOP congress is gonna lead to national disaster and possibly nuclear war. If the democrats look like they are gonna win in a landslide, Donald might try to create some kind of crises or even start a war. He will run in the end, if he doesn't get everybody nuked first. Vlad knows Donald doesn't have long to go, so he's riding him hard trying and squeeze out the last benefits he can before the jig is up, at this point Donald needs a place to run to and knows it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2018)

*Steve Schmidt: President Donald Trump NATO Attack Makes World More Dangerous | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Political veteran Steve Schmidt has a damage assessment on the NATO alliance and warns Trump’s attack today made the world more dangerous.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder if the GOP will do anything about Trump and Putin before the election because the current situation is becoming increasingly intolerable. Soon Trump will have tariffs on everything crippling the US economy and unless he arbitrarily tries to withdraw from NATO, the allies will just wait until the midterm election and a congressional leash or impeachment. So a lot is on the line this time around, freedom and all those other things that make life sweet and worth living. Make sure ya register and vote is ya got a brain, if yer a Trumper have the good sense to stay home and think about your life, learn to love more and hate less.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

My crystal ball says January 20, 2025 at 11:59:59. Because who else can get your panties in a bunch? Without a boogie man, everyone would realize the US dropped more bombs with drones in 2017, than Obama did in eight years!

You're all such suckers with: Russia! Illegals internment camps! (why no outcry when Obama did the same? Hint, they did slight of hand, because Obama is Peace Prize President.), you're the Nazi!. But that's all a game they want you to play, where the only ones who win are our capitalist overlords.

There's a certain image. Obama is party with Cheech and Chong, Trump is let's party Leave it to Beaver style. 

Neither is happening. 

Homelessness is at an all time high, and was going up at the same time as Obama too.

Rather than say: hey! Why is that guy on the street with a "God bless, homeless need food. Hungry!" But instead you ignore him, walk by. Then you go online saying, "Trump locks up kids."

Rather than say: hey! Why is some dangerous refugee coming here? We blew up his land. But instead you welcome someone who hates you, rather than get off your sorry ass and speak up against a tyrannical government who shouldn't have intervened in policy who made him come here.

Rather than say:hey! It's good to accept we got Obama, who didn't do shit anyway. All he did was give us bandaids, yet kept cutting us, never letting the wound heal. But instead you say, we won't accept democracy, it's tyranny of the 51%. (Hint, I agree.) What you really want is to vote, then if the result is wrong, do a mulligan, with threats of violence if you don't get the results you want.

That's why you'll always be slaves. 

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> My crystal ball says January 20, 2025 at 11:59:59. Because who else can get your panties in a bunch? Without a boogie man, everyone would realize the US dropped more bombs with drones in 2017, than Obama did in eight years!
> 
> You're all such suckers with: Russia! Illegals internment camps! (why no outcry when Obama did the same? Hint, they did slight of hand, because Obama is Peace Prize President.), you're the Nazi!. But that's all a game they want you to play, where the only ones who win are our capitalist overlords.
> 
> ...


Obama hasn't been president for two years, Trump is president now and he is a traitor and if he is president for too much longer there will be a lot more homeless, many of the morons who voted for him will be among them.

You know nothing of Buddha or anything about mindfulness, compassion comes first, self last


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Obama hasn't been president for two years, Trump is president now and he is a traitor and if he is president for too much longer there will be a lot more homeless, many of the morons who voted for him will be among them.
> 
> You know nothing of Buddha or anything about mindfulness, compassion comes first, self last


You need to read up on who the Buddha was. He left his family. Went out to find himself. One day after several years, he became enlightened under a tree. Who else got enlightened with a tree? Jesus? Hmmm? Religions not all that different?

By not understanding yourself, and having compassion for self, how can you expect to know compassion for other?

Why do you say get rid of Trump? Don't you mean get rid of democracy? Otherwise you're just a big cry baby who whines when their team doesn't win the Super Bowl.

Either accept the system, or you deny. But what will you replace it with?

Why is Trump a traitor? Because he's damn well doing what he promised, and trying hard. Only people like on the Supreme Court block him. Other Republicans don't always agree. A lot of the time only Trump agrees.

But isn't that how the system works? Three branches: judicial, presidential, and legislative? People mean nothing. We are chumps. They know all, we only tell "oh master, will you be my master?" Rather than being master of yourself. So when you're not master of yourself, who can you blame? The master is mean! 

Yet, you decide that. Obama was a good master, but Trump bad. To those who hated Obama, he was a bad master, so they got together and got a new master who rid us of evils he did, like Obama Care, and in it's place we get Trump No Cares! 

I agree something is very broken. But it's been broken for over 242 years. It's not like this situation magically happened because of Trump, it was a long time in the making. 

By our imperialist ways, capitalism, and hoping some savior saves us. For you it was Obama, for others it's now Trump, who you see as the anti-christ.

So screw it. Let's become a dictatorship. I love being ruled by others and getting told what to do. Wanna meet and get rid of Trump? Sounds fun! You convinced me!

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> You need to read up on who the Buddha was. He left his family. Went out to find himself. One day after several years, he became enlightened under a tree. Who else got enlightened with a tree? Jesus? Hmmm? Religions not all that different?
> 
> By not understanding yourself, and having compassion for self, how can you expect to know compassion for other?
> 
> ...


Only cult members and neo Nazis agree with you. How does it feel to be in the minority?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> You need to read up on who the Buddha was. He left his family. Went out to find himself. One day after several years, he became enlightened under a tree. Who else got enlightened with a tree? Jesus? Hmmm? Religions not all that different?
> 
> By not understanding yourself, and having compassion for self, how can you expect to know compassion for other?
> 
> ...


Your a sock puppet with nothing meaningful to say, you also appear to be a fool. Read less and meditate more, no point in even beginning though if you are sociopathic. The way it works is, the bigger the heart the faster the progress, it's like being a mechanic, ya can read about it all ya want but ya won't be a mechanic until ya get yer hands dirty and keep them that way. Meditate for one hour each day in two formal sessions and stay as focused as you can on the tactile sensation of the respiration process. It usually takes a novice about 6 to 8 weeks of regular daily practice to manifest the full spectrum of perceptual changes and cause significant changes to prefrontal neuromorphology. It makes ya happy, hate less and clears yer thinking up while at the same time building out those parts of your brain that process emotion.

It's a bit like being a christian in that you can't get through the pearly gates with a heart full of hate, ya can't become enlightened or awakened with a head full of bullshit. Just like ya can't be a christian and a Trumper, ya can't be a Buddhist and be one either, though you can be a bullshit artist.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2018)

Two points of view on the same event, notice who looks the fool.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 13, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Two points of view on the same event, notice who looks the fool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164449 View attachment 4164450


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Two points of view on the same event, notice who looks the fool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164449 View attachment 4164450


The look on Trudeau's face says it all, alass the moment was lost on Donald, just as well, he doesn't have much of a sense of humor...


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Jul 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The look on Trudeau's face says it all, alass the moment was lost on Donald, just as well, he doesn't have much of a sense of humor...



So whats the bet now? Or we just hoping that he doesn't get re-elected?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> So whats the bet now? Or we just hoping that he doesn't get re-elected?


I’ll bet we rely on Exxon exporting Russian Oil to the US before Trump lowers the tariffs on solar panels.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2018)

Can't wait for the day Comb-over Caligula has a psychotic breakdown on camera, you know it's coming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> So whats the bet now? Or we just hoping that he doesn't get re-elected?


No bets here, see the booky's, I figure they are offering good odds on Donald being gone by the end of the year. We're about 4 months out from the midterms and Trump's trade wars with everybody all at once are hammering the agricultural sectors and heartland. By the time the midterms roll around Mueller will have dropped a ton of shit on Trump and the GOP. Only a traitor or a fool would vote republican in the midterms at this point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Can't wait for the day Comb-over Caligula has a psychotic breakdown on camera, you know it's coming.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164472


Maybe a cheeseburger got him...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164470


Yep, they are giving Donald a "warm" welcome, he isn't helping by behaving like shit and committing diplomatic malpractice on a grand scale. These same clowns who are in the thrall of Trump, wanted to hang Hillary over an email server and chanted it repeatedly at rallies like a "1984 two minutes of hate" scene. Imagine if Obama did one thousandth of what Trump gets away with in a week, they would have lynched him on the national mall in a heartbeat. Maybe they will want to erect statues to these traitors someday and parade around them with tiki torches, perhaps someone could make a giant concrete orange turd for them to worship, ya don't need much, Trump proved that.

I wonder what they are gonna say when their kids and grandkids come home from school and ask them why they supported a heartless traitor and incompetent fool. Donald Trump and Benedict Arnold will be mentioned in the same breath by future historians as classic examples of traitors. I guess they will probably want history revised, like how the civil war became the "war of states rights" or other bullshit, or maybe treat history like science, don't teach the unpleasant truth at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

*Mueller indicts 12 Russian military officers for DNC hacking*




At a Department of Justice press conference, US Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein announced that 12 Russian intelligence officers have been charged with the DNC hacking and conspiring to interfere with the 2016 presidential election.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It will make pardons difficult if these russians are charged as part of a conspiracy involving Trump's people including his family. Cooperating and conspiring with the russians is treason and it needs to be dealt with harshly and swiftly. The republicans are aiding and abetting, benefiting from an attack on the United States and attempting to obstruct investigations and justice in matters of national security.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

*Red Hot Congressional Strzok Fest 2018*




Describing Peter Strzok's congressional hearing as 'going off the rails' is an insult to defective trains.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Illegals internment camps! (why no outcry when Obama did the same?!


you're retarded


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Why is Trump a traitor?


conspiring with putin


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2018)

*Who Needs Allies When You've Got Foes Like Vladimir?*




The president's trip to Europe looks like it will be mutually beneficial to Trump and his closest international allies. But enough about Putin...


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mueller indicts 12 Russian military officers for DNC hacking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a brilliant chess move by Mueller. Avenatti made the analogy of him playing chess (or, 3D chess) and the other side playing checkers (or, even simpler chinese checkers). Trump is too stupid to play chess, witness his choice of front man, Judy Riuliani (the alter-ego). Now, after he'd learned about this indictment coming a week ago, he's still calling the investigation of an attack on the country a "witch hunt" and "fake news". This is dereliction of duty and worthy of impeachment. Don't worry about Pence, his time is coming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2018)

topcat said:


> This was a brilliant chess move by Mueller. Avenatti made the analogy of him playing chess (or, 3D chess) and the other side playing checkers (or, even simpler chinese checkers). Trump is too stupid to play chess, witness his choice of front man, Judy Riuliani (the alter-ego). Now, after he'd learned about this indictment coming a week ago, he's still calling the investigation of an attack of the country a "witch hunt" and "fake news". This is dereliction of duty and worthy of impeachment. Don't worry about Pence, his time is coming.


Putin is an unnamed co conspirator in future indictments, as will be Trump himself, the difference is Putin is holding the strings and Trump is the puppet. Putin is the ultimate spymaster who is running the POTUS as an agent and using him to destroy and weaken the USA, Trump is a traitor. I believe Mueller has the proof of this but Trump and the republicans are obstructing justice while giving aid and comfort to an enemy state that is engaged in an ongoing attack on America. They are aiding and abetting an ongoing attack on American democratic institutions and the constitution of the United States, the one they swore an oath (with consequences) to protect and defend against ALL ENEMIES FOREIGN and *DOMESTIC* , that will soon include Trump and ALL those who support him.

Vote, your country is full of traitors who don't know shit from beans and would sell you down the river in a heartbeat. There was another time in American history when a third of the country became enemies of the constitution and mankind, it did not end well and they only had gunpowder to work with then. If you don't have a landslide this time around I really don't know what would cause one and I would not be optimistic about America's future or my own for that matter. Trump couldn't recite the Lord's prayer without fucking it up, is obviously a traitor and 40% of Americans are OK with it, folks aren't that stupid all on their own, they need fox news, hate fear and racism jerking their chains. It will be real easy to see the future after november, will America fail the "National IQ Test" yet again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2018)

I see Putin arrived in Finland, I was surprised that Trump wasn't waiting at the bottom of the plane stairs to lick his masters shoes clean. Donald's biggest priority on this trip is trying to make travel arrangements to moscow with Vlad and he will do ANYTHING to avoid jail and humiliation. Vlad has to be careful in dealing with Donald while he has the nuclear biscuit in his pocket, but I figure Trump selling "deep state coup" bullshit from moscow to a confused and idiotic base back in America, might be useful to Vlad. If there's too much heat, Vlad will send Trump back when his usefulness is over, whatever works for Putin, in the end he will be disposed of like used toilet paper. Vlad knows how to deal with traitors, his and yours.

The bottom is dropping out of the political barometer and there's a perfect shit storm coming, if America survives this ordeal the republicans won't after the dust settles on this. Ya never know though, the democrats survived the civil war, but a hostile foreign power who had the ability to annihilate you in less than an hour wasn't involved then. There's no getting around the fact that the GOP leadership knew much of this from routine intelligence briefings and know more than the press and public, many have access to classified information. I can't believe there are no outraged veteran cold warriors in the districts of these congress people, there must be people who scream TRAITOR at them on sight, or there soon will be. Perhaps the cries of "HANG THEM" will be heard outside of Trump rallies for a change, as the evidence comes out and patriots gain their voice.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I’ll bet we rely on Exxon exporting Russian Oil to the US before Trump lowers the tariffs on solar panels.


that's what a big part of this us about for putin, because of the sactions they cannot drill in the black sea where the riches await and putin needs exxon. recently it was reported that in anticipation of dropped/relaxed sanctions putin re-manned and sparked up the boats that go out there.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin is an unnamed co conspirator in future indictments, as will be Trump himself, the difference is Putin is holding the strings and Trump is the puppet. Putin is the ultimate spymaster who is running the POTUS as an agent and using him to destroy and weaken the USA, Trump is a traitor. I believe Mueller has the proof of this but Trump and the republicans are obstructing justice while giving aid and comfort to an enemy state that is engaged in an ongoing attack on America. They are aiding and abetting an ongoing attack on American democratic institutions and the constitution of the United States, the one they swore an oath (with consequences) to protect and defend against ALL ENEMIES FOREIGN and *DOMESTIC* , that will soon include Trump and ALL those who support him.
> 
> Vote, your country is full of traitors who don't know shit from beans and would sell you down the river in a heartbeat. There was another time in American history when a third of the country became enemies of the constitution and mankind, it did not end well and they only had gunpowder to work with then. If you don't have a landslide this time around I really don't know what would cause one and I would not be optimistic about America's future or my own for that matter. Trump couldn't recite the Lord's prayer without fucking it up, is obviously a traitor and 40% of Americans are OK with it, folks aren't that stupid all on their own, they need fox news, hate fear and racism jerking their chains. It will be real easy to see the future after november, will America fail the "National IQ Test" yet again...


supposedly, 40% his rallies are in a high school gym the last few months..mein orange fuhrer has come up with curtains and tight camera angles in order to continue the scam. trump is running a very dangerous game. i have to laugh at what rosenstein said during russian indightment..he made it clear 'no charges against any american- in this' no charges of changing votes- in this. lawyer speak for 'that doesn't mean it won't be in the next set of charges'.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## blaze 57 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 16, 2018)

Treason weasels.

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/7/16/1781013/-Indictment-key-Republican-leaders-had-secure-back-channel-to-the-Kremlin-in-October-2016?detail=emaildkre


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 16, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Treason weasels.
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/7/16/1781013/-Indictment-key-Republican-leaders-had-secure-back-channel-to-the-Kremlin-in-October-2016?detail=emaildkre


mueller knows this shit already. i hope all of these dicks are charged with treason and made an example for the rest of the dumbfucks who support this admin...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


So, who photoshopped that, an American moron or a russian intelligence asset, both perhaps. A fool or a traitor, both perhaps, posted it, I count sociopaths as fools too, emotionally and socially retarded.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 16, 2018)

*DOJ Charges Russian National Maria Butina With Acting As Foreign Agent*

_WASHINGTON ― A Russian national with close ties to the National Rifle Association and to a well-connected Republican operative was arrested this week and indicted for illegally acting as an unregistered agent of the Russian Federation, federal authorities announced on Monday._

_Maria Butina, a 29-year-old Russian who has been living in Washington was arrested Sunday, following an FBI investigation that included a search of two of Butina’s electronic devices._

_In an affidavit unsealed Monday, Kevin Helson, an FBI agent with the counterintelligence division within the bureau’s Washington field office, said he’d found evidence that Butina had worked with an unnamed Russian official to establish what she called “back channel” lines of communication between the Kremlin and American politicians, presumably within the GOP. According to Helson, Butina sought to use the NRA to gain access to U.S. officials in order to pursue the interests of the Russian government._

Another big nuthin burger. I mean, the NRA? The champion of the 2nd amendment and protector of the people's rights to arm themselves for the time when "Big Government" turns into tyranny?

No way. Russia is big into gun control laws. The NRA would never betray its members and court favor with Russia. This must be some kind of huge mistake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2018)

*Ex-Fox analyst: Watched Trump grovel at Putin*
Anderson Cooper 360
*Ex-Fox analyst unloads: Trump licked Putin's boots*
Retired Lt. Col. and former Fox analyst Ralph Peters gives his take on President Donald Trump's performance today during his meeting and news conference with Russian President Vladimir Putin.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/07/17/putin-trump-closed-door-grovel-ralph-peters-ac-sot-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/trump-putin-summit/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*Trump deals a shocking blow to US intelligence agencies*
By Josh Campbell Updated 9:16 PM ET, Mon July 16, 2018
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/16/opinions/trump-wedge-white-house-intelligence-community-campbell/index.html

Josh Campbell is a CNN analyst, providing insight on national security, crime, and justice issues. He previously served as a Supervisory Special Agent with the FBI conducting global terrorism and kidnapping investigations. Follow him on Twitter at @joshscampbell. The views expressed in this commentary are his own. View more opinion articles on CNN.

(CNN)At FBI field offices and CIA stations around the world, our nation's intelligence professionals turned on their televisions Monday and witnessed their own commander in chief take to the airwaves and completely undermine their work.

Standing next to Russian President Vladimir Putin at a summit in Helsinki, President Donald Trump skirted a question from a reporter about whether he would denounce Russian interference in the 2016 election by instead invoking former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and attacking the FBI.
*more...*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump's treason is now obvious for all to see and there's no getting away from it unless your delusional. Putin still has a use for Trump, there will a higher price to pay for treason than we've seen so far. I wonder if those republican house members who have been obstructing justice into the russian investigation will continue?

If America doesn't have a landslide in november yer fucked and so is everybody else in the west, we might already be fucked, depending on what Putin ordered Trump to do during the 2 hour meeting. The body language and Trump's statements clearly demonstrate that he is totally owned by Putin and will do ANYTHING he is told to do. Does he still have the nuclear biscuit in his pocket, or did he give it to Vlad as a souvenir? If Vlad wanted to nuke America he wouldn't have a better chance than now, except he can't be sure that US commanders in the nuclear triad will launch on him in return.

I wonder what the price will be and I wonder what Vlad has on Trump, political asylum would be one thing, but there is something else he has on Donald that must be not only illegal, but truly shocking and disgusting. Child sexual abuse caught on film is about the only thing that I can think of that Putin might have on Trump that could jerk his chain. Donald had been going to Russia regularly since the fall of the Soviet Union and all the hotel rooms for guys like Trump are setup like movie studios. Mueller has all the financial stuff and a lot of intel so he probably knows enough to put Trump away for several lifetimes. Whatever Putin has on Trump is enough to put him out of the game instantly, child porn would do it, the base would be ok with it, but the larger public and any normal person would not.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4166636


Trump will pardon her, she's the only one of "team russia" who has been caught and if Vlad is a good commander he'll take care of his people and tell Trump to cut her lose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey, maybe Vlad and Donald were planning a nerve gas attack to wipe out congress in that 2 hour meeting so Donald could take over as dictator, who could argue with him when he said it wasn't the russians who did it. I'm sure GOP house and senate members would never think that Donald would do that to them, he's on their team after all and since they are so special he would never betray them...

It would sure end an impeachment trial in a hurry, Vlad could supply the novichok and the operatives to deliver it, Hell Donald might even be able to talk Devin Nunes into delivering it for him or escorting the russian operatives into the building.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*Trump On Russia's Election Meddling: 'We're All To Blame'*




Donald Trump was a few feet away from the man who orchestrated an attack on American democracy. So, of course, he confronted Hillary Clinton.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*Joe: Yesterday, President Donald Trump Showed Cowardice On The World Stage | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Joe Scarborough reacts to Monday's joint news conference in Finland with President Donald Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's what Joe and crew thinks of Donald's latest fiasco, what they say off camera would be interesting to hear, curse words and all! Trump is a traitor and you'd have to be a fool not to see it and complicit if you obstruct the investigation or support Trump.

Vlad walked his dog in Helsinki, Trump might as well have been wearing a collar and down on all fours with Vlad holding his leash. Vlad has complete control of Donald who was very well mannered and subordinate to his master, Vlad's compromot on Donald must be mighty indeed. I'd swear Donald would blow him in Public if ordered to.

BTW: The attack on America's election system and democratic institutions including the constitution continues...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)

But MAGA makes me feel powerful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*John Brennan: President Donald Trump Is Giving Aid, Comfort To The Enemy | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Former CIA Director John Brennan discusses Monday's joint news conference in Finland with President Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin, saying Republicans must put pressure on the president after the meeting and that an outcry must be strong.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This guy does not talk loosely and should be taken very seriously indeed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> But MAGA makes me feel powerful.


It's actually MRGA Make Russia Great Again and you can see the joy on the russian side including the victory lap in the oval office with Trump and "team russia" in the photo you posted earlier


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*Rant of The Year: This White Patriot is Disgusted With Traitor Trump!*




"No American President has ever disgraced himself, the presidency and the United States like Trump did in Helsinki. The video of Trump sucking-up to Putin will endure as a monument to stupidity, arrogance and idiocy throughout the ages. Trump beclowned himself and made the world much more dangerous. What a fool!" - Steve Schmidt.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Patriots are speaking out, is this you @Sour Wreck  I think he speaks for millions and he's spitting mad. The GOP candidate is gonna have fun showing up at this guy's door looking for a vote this fall. I think he'd be swallowing a shotgun that was shoved through his teeth, makes me wish he lived in Louie Gohmert's district and ole Lou came a call'n...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Ripped Farmer (Jul 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No bets here, see the booky's, I figure they are offering good odds on Donald being gone by the end of the year. We're about 4 months out from the midterms and Trump's trade wars with everybody all at once are hammering the agricultural sectors and heartland. By the time the midterms roll around Mueller will have dropped a ton of shit on Trump and the GOP. Only a traitor or a fool would vote republican in the midterms at this point.



So now its end the year, half way through his first term.

Okay, got it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Rant of The Year: This White Patriot is Disgusted With Traitor Trump!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is not me. my beard is trimmed and don't wear a cowboy hat. but the way you can really tell its not me is i would have used the word 'motherfucker' 25 times to describe trump and trumptards...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> So now its end the year, half way through his first term.
> 
> Okay, got it.


Nobody predicted the republicans would be cowards and traitors too, not to worry, gravity will soon take hold of Donald and claw him earthward. A normally functioning congress would have impeached and sent Donald to deal with Mueller as a private citizen and he'd be just a bad memory by now. It looks like it will be up to the American people to deal with Trump through changing congress, Muller is gonna lay out the case before the midterms probably close to the election to put maximum heat on the GOP to do the right thing. Trump is a traitor and only another one or a fool would support him or the republicans at this point. Who would have thought it would take so long to get rid of a treasonous loser who was surfing a wave of hate, fear, racism and stupidity.

What's your opinion of Trump's treason in Helsinki? How about the preceding fiascos at NATO and in Britain?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh but We are living in the UpsideDown now. Facts don't matter. We have all been infiltrated with Dis-Info Agents.
The dis-info campaign is on strong now. If you disagree with collusion between Trump and Putin you are now pro-nuclear war.
As liberals have also been the most pro-war party forever. Hillary's servers held millions of child porn photos from under a pizza place!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Oh but We are living in the UpsideDown now. Facts don't matter. We have all been infiltrated with Dis-Info Agents.
> The dis-info campaign is on strong now. If you disagree with collusion between Trump and Putin you are now pro-nuclear war.
> As liberals have also been the most pro-war party forever. Hillary's servers held millions of child porn photos from under a pizza place!!


These assholes are gonna be bitch slapped real hard by reality soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)

*Mueller Asks Manafort Judge to Immunize Five Witnesses*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-17/mueller-asks-manafort-judge-to-give-immunity-to-five-witnesses


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nobody predicted the republicans would be cowards and traitors too, not to worry, gravity will soon take hold of Donald and claw him earthward. A normally functioning congress would have impeached and sent Donald to deal with Mueller as a private citizen and he'd be just a bad memory by now. It looks like it will be up to the American people to deal with Trump through changing congress, Muller is gonna lay out the case before the midterms probably close to the election to put maximum heat on the GOP to do the right thing. Trump is a traitor and only another one or a fool would support him or the republicans at this point. Who would have thought it would take so long to get rid of a treasonous loser who was surfing a wave of hate, fear, racism and stupidity.
> 
> What's your opinion of Trump's treason in Helsinki? How about the preceding fiascos at NATO and in Britain?


i think mueller is putting the investigation on hold in september, so as not to mess with the election...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)

*DOJ adds charge against Russian Maria Butina of acting as an agent of a foreign government*

https://www.politicususa.com/2018/07/17/update-doj-adds-charge-against-russian-maria-butina-of-acting-as-an-agent-of-a-foreign-government.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

*SUBPOENA THE FUCKING TRANSLATOR*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> *SUBPOENA THE FUCKING TRANSLATOR*


The Russian translators? Sorry, they all fell out of windows this morning.


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 17, 2018)

Yep, still a nothing burger.


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wow, you are a fucking idiot. and a traitor. you sorry piece of shit...


Show me CONCLUSIVE evidence, instead of circumstantial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think mueller is putting the investigation on hold in september, so as not to mess with the election...


I don't think that is gonna happen this time around


gonnagro said:


> Show me CONCLUSIVE evidence, instead of circumstantial.


People are doing life on less evidence than the public has already seen. Get a clue and a country


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Fuck you, a nothingburger. This Summit, everything that was caught on camera, and then Trump's press conference today....are Historic in their Treason and Traitorous Evidence. Do you seriously think the majority of Americans will let this continue?


Well I hope they do. Except for your whining, your party hasn't got shit to offer!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Russian translators? Sorry, they all fell out of windows this morning.


Putin speaks pretty good english, there are videos of it, he really doesn't need a translator. Besides I'm sure the russians recorded the whole thing along with several other intelligence agencies, maybe we'll get to hear the master and his puppet speaking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Well I hope they do. Except for your whining, your party hasn't got shit to offer!


Yours only has benefits for the 1% and treason on offer, are you a one percenter or a traitor?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Well I hope they do. Except for your whining, your party hasn't got shit to offer!


It's about removing Trump now. Country above any Party...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Show me CONCLUSIVE evidence, instead of circumstantial.


The evidence that "wow, you are a fucking idiot. and a traitor. you sorry piece of shit..." is in your posts for all to see and it is CONCLUSIVE!


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yours only has benefits for the 1% and treason on offer, are you a one percenter or a traitor?


No, my name would have to be Hillary to fit that description!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Show me CONCLUSIVE evidence, instead of circumstantial.


i'd rather give you the electric chair for supporting and voting for a traitor.

i guess you suck putins dick too...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Fuck you, a nothingburger. This Summit, everything that was caught on camera, and then Trump's press conference today....are Historic in their Treason and Traitorous Evidence. *Do you seriously think the majority of Americans will let this continue?*


yes, most of the republican party are now complicit in treason. they still support him...

bullets....


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Even Rand Paul has now went to conspiracy theory memes and nonsense. "Trump Derangement Syndrome" he said. Incredible. They are all Complicit. This a supposed libertarian that believes in individual liberty and sovereignty of the USA...defending this treason on a world stage.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Even Rand Paul has now went to conspiracy theory memes and nonsense. "Trump Derangement Syndrome" he said. Incredible. They are all Complicit. This a supposed libertarian that believes in individual liberty and sovereignty of the USA...defending this treason on a world stage.


fuck rand paul, i am now convinced he is delusional...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*Tapper: Trump undermined his own apology*
The Lead
CNN's Jake Tapper says President Trump took things to a new level with his statement clarifying his comments at the joint press conference with Russian President Vladimir 
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/07/17/trump-contradicts-himself-tapper-monologue-lead-vpx.cnn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Watch Donald squirm


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 17, 2018)

In reality most gop tirds figure his base will go along with him. Not much difference from Russians and gopers...


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

It was like a hostage reading a script...NOT written by him. What does Putin have on Trump? It's incredible, it has to come to a head.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)

Tapes of tRUmp raping children.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Tapes of tRUmp raping children.


Most likely, it's the only thing vile enough to make Donald realise he'd be finished if it ever got out. I'm sure russian intelligence explored the extent and depth of Donald's sexual appetites in moscow years ago and probably has many hours of Trump porn. Donald has no morals, conscience, or self regulation and a history of gross sexual misconduct so literally anything is possible. I'm sure Vlad has a shipping container of compromot on Donald, almost as much as Mueller has accumulated, though Vlad's stuff is spicer by a mile.

Donald knows he's fucked and figures if he does Vlad enough favors he'll have somewhere to run off to on AF1 when the heat gets dialed up hot enough. Vlad had better be careful and let Trump land while he's still got control of the nukes, he dare not refuse, never corner a vicious animal, give em a way out, or the appearance of one at least...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)

He's a close friend of Jeffrey Epstein.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'd rather give you the electric chair for supporting and voting for a traitor.
> 
> i guess you suck putins dick too...


Nah he gets snowballs from Trump. Secondhand semen.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin speaks pretty good english, there are videos of it, he really doesn't need a translator. Besides I'm sure the russians recorded the whole thing along with several other intelligence agencies, maybe we'll get to hear the master and his puppet speaking.


I believe found a copy of what trump said to Putin in the meeting.....


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

"Putin was Extremely Strong and Powerful when he told me what to do..." - President DJ Trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Even Rand Paul has now went to conspiracy theory memes and nonsense. "Trump Derangement Syndrome" he said. Incredible. They are all Complicit. This a supposed libertarian that believes in individual liberty and sovereignty of the USA...defending this treason on a world stage.


Ron and rand have been pussy deep in Russian money for years


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Who knew russian money was so deep and wet?


----------



## Budman231 (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow you really hit your theory out of the park didn't you?...lmfao


----------



## Budman231 (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow you really hit your theory out of the park didn't you?...lmfao


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2018)

Budman231 said:


> Wow you really hit your theory out of the park didn't you?...lmfao


Member since:
Today


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2018)

*Trump Walks Back His 'Would' For A 'Wouldn't'*




Donald Trump made an addendum to his Helsinki statements, changing the meaning of his widely condemned remarks into the exact opposite of the what he originally said. No biggie!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Walks Back His 'Would' For A 'Wouldn't'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck his daddy for not spraying donald onto his momma's stomach...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

i keep seeing stories on the news how this plant or that plant is losing jobs, due to import tax. the people losing their jobs that voted for trump still think he is doing the right thing. i hope they are eating their shoelaces for dinner in a few months. see if those STUPID motherfuckers still support cheeto jesus then.

god damn america has DUMBED down.

home schooling and bible thumping is a YUGE failure...

fuck you idiots that voted for trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)

*Jimmy Kimmel on Trump/Putin Summit*




Jimmy breaks down Trump's one-one-one meeting and press briefing with Russia's President Vladimir Putin and he talks about the Justice Department indicting 12 Russian intelligence agents for hacking Clinton staff members and DNC servers during the election campaign. Many saw the timing of these indictments as a message to Trump, but one person in particular saw it as a full exoneration.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Tapper: Trump undermined his own apology*
> The Lead
> CNN's Jake Tapper says President Trump took things to a new level with his statement clarifying his comments at the joint press conference with Russian President Vladimir
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/07/17/trump-contradicts-himself-tapper-monologue-lead-vpx.cnn
> ...


 Being a constant liar, I'd think he would be better at it. It's painfully obvious he didn't want to "clarify" his statement and did so because he was told he needed to, probably convinced by Bolton, since he's the latest addition. Clearly, his body language, showing the petulant child being forced to apologize, when he doesn't really mean it and the inclusion of the ad-lib, "could be other people, also" shows he's a poor liar. It was killing him to have to read, then to have to read those words that weren't his own.


----------



## OldCrab (Jul 18, 2018)

“To all the people who let this election break up families and friends let this sink in. You were supremely confident Hillary Clinton would win the presidential election; you voted for her with glee. As a lifelong Republican, I bit down hard and cast my vote for Donald Trump. Then the unimaginable happened. He won.
And you lost your freaking minds.

I knew you would take the loss hard—and personally—since all of you were super jacked-up to elect the first woman president. But I did not imagine you would become totally deranged, attacking anyone who voted for Trump or supported his presidency as a racist, sexist, misogynistic, homophobic Nazi-sympathizer.

The weirdness started on social media late on Election Night, as it became clear Hillary was going to lose. A few of you actually admitted that you were cradling your sleeping children, weeping, wondering what to tell your kindergartner the next morning about Trump’s victory. It continued over the next several days. Some of you seriously expressed fear about modern-day concentration camps. Despite living a privileged lifestyle, you were suddenly a casualty of the white patriarchy. Your daughters were future victims; your sons were predators-in-waiting. You threatened to leave Facebook because you could no longer enjoy the family photos or vacation posts from people who, once friends, became Literal Hitlers to you on November 8 because they voted for Donald Trump.

I admit I was a little hurt at first. The attacks against us Trump voters were so personal and so vicious that I did not think it could be sustained. I thought maybe you would regain your sanity after some turkey and egg nog.

But you did not. You got worse. And I went from sad to angry to where I am today: Amused.
As the whole charade you have been suckered into over the last 18 months starts to fall apart—that Trump would not survive his presidency; he would be betrayed by his own staff, family, and/or political party; he would destroy the Republican Party; he would be declared mentally ill and removed from office; he would be handcuffed and dragged out of the White House by Robert Mueller for “colluding” with Russia—let me remind you what complete fools you have made of yourselves. Not to mention how you’ve been fooled by the media, the Democratic Party, and your new heroes on the NeverTrump Right.

On November 9, you awoke from a self-induced, eight-year-long political coma to find that White House press secretaries shade the truth and top presidential advisors run political cover for their boss. You were shocked to discover that presidents exaggerate, even lie, on occasion. You became interested for the first time about the travel accommodations, office expenses, and lobbyist pals of administration officials. You started counting how many rounds of golf the president played. You suddenly thought it was fine to mock the first lady now that she wasn’t Michelle Obama. Once you removed your pussy hat after attending the Women’s March, you made fun of Kellyanne Conway’s hair, Sarah Sanders’ weight, Melania Trump’s shoes, Hope Hicks’ death stare; you helped fuel a rumor started by a bottom-feeding author that U.N. Ambassador Nikki Haley slept with Donald Trump. You thought it was A-OK that Betsy DeVos was nearly physically assaulted and routinely heckled. You glorified a woman who has sex on camera for a paycheck.

You have learned all kinds of new things that those of us who didn’t willfully ignore politics for the past eight years already knew. For example, we already knew that illegal immigrants were being deported and families were being separated.

Some of your behavior has been kinda cute. It was endearing to watch you become experts on the Logan Act, the Hatch Act, the Second Amendment, the 25th Amendment, and the Emoluments Clause. You developed a new crush on Mitt Romney after calling him a “sexist” for having “binders full of women.” You longed for a redux of the presidency of George W. Bush, a man you once wanted imprisoned for war crimes. Ditto for John McCain. You embraced people like Bill Kristol and David Frum without knowing anything about their histories of shotgunning the Iraq War.

Classified emails shared by Hillary Clinton? Who cares! Devin Nunes wanting to declassify crucial information of the public interest? Traitor!
But your newfound admiration and fealty to law enforcement really has been a fascinating transformation. Wasn’t it just last fall that I saw you loudly supporting professional athletes who were protesting police brutality by kneeling during the national anthem? Remember how you fanboyed a mediocre quarterback for wearing socks that depicted cops as pigs?

But now you sound like paid spokesmen for the Fraternal Order of Police. You insist that any legitimate criticism of the misconduct and possibile criminality that occured at the Justice Department and FBI is an “attack on law enforcement.” While you once opposed the Patriot Act because it might have allowed the federal government to spy on terrorists who were using the local library to learn how to make suitcase bombs, you now fully support the unchecked power of a secret court to look into the phone calls, text messages and emails of an American citizen because he volunteered for the Trump campaign for a few months.
Spying on terrorists, circa 2002: Bad. Spying on Carter Page, circa 2017: The highest form of patriotism.

And that white, male patriarchy that you were convinced would strip away basic rights and silence any opposition after Trump won? That fear has apparently been washed away as you hang on every word uttered by James Comey, John Brennan, and James Clapper. This triumvirate is exhibit “A” of the old-boy network, and represents how the insularity, arrogance, and cover-your-tracks mentality of the white-male power structure still prevails. Yet, instead of rising up against it, you are buying their books, retweeting their Twitter rants and blasting anyone who dares to question their testicular authority. Your pussy hat must be very sad.

But your daily meltdowns about Trump-Russia election collusion have been the most entertaining to observe. After Robert Mueller was appointed as Special Counsel, you were absolutely convinced it would result in Trump’s arrest and/or impeachment. Some of you insisted that Trump wouldn’t last beyond 2017. You quickly swallowed any chum tossed at you by the Trump-hating media on MSNBC, the New York Times and the Washington Post about who was going down next, or who would flip on the president.

For the past year, I have watched you obsess over a rotating cast of characters: Paul Manafort, Donald Trump, Jr., Jared Kushner, Carter Page, Reince Priebus, Jeff Sessions, Michael Flynn, Steve Bannon, Sam Nunberg, and Hope Hicks are just a few of the people you thought would turn on Trump or hasten his political demise. But when those fantasies didn’t come true, you turned to Michael Avenatti and Stormy Daniels for hope and inspiration. It will always be your low point.
Well, I think it will be. Each time I believe you’ve hit bottom, you come up with a new baseline. Perhaps defending the unprecedented use of federal power to spy on political foes then lie about it will the next nail in your credibility coffin.

The next several weeks will be tough for you. I think Americans will learn some very hard truths about what happened in the previous administration and how we purposely have been misled by powerful leaders and the news media. I wish I could see you as a victim here, but you are not. I know you are smart; you chose to support this insurgency with your eyes wide open.

Now, I shall sit back and enjoy your pain.”


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> “To all the people who let this election break up families and friends let this sink in. You were supremely confident Hillary Clinton would win the presidential election; you voted for her with glee. As a lifelong Republican, I bit down hard and cast my vote for Donald Trump. Then the unimaginable happened. He won.
> And you lost your freaking minds.
> 
> I knew you would take the loss hard—and personally—since all of you were super jacked-up to elect the first woman president. But I did not imagine you would become totally deranged, attacking anyone who voted for Trump or supported his presidency as a racist, sexist, misogynistic, homophobic Nazi-sympathizer.
> ...


You're a fucking long winded goof. And an asshole too.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 18, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> You're a fucking long winded goof. And an asshole too.


Reprinted for clarification and emphasis


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> HA HA I love it - a typical response from a dickhead who has not got the brain of a Ostrich - keep your head in the sand


No fool like an old fool and you're here to prove it.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2018)

You quoted yourself? That explains a lot. I admit, I didn't read the whole vomit. Does snowflake feel the walls closing in?


----------



## OldCrab (Jul 18, 2018)

one day I hope you feeble minds wake up and realize how badly the libs have buried the country

M A G A = Making America Great Again

you dunces are not worthy of another response - I am out of your childish rant - and all it does is prove you do not do any real fact checks from RELIABLE real sources - please wake up and stop accepting some other clowns opinions and do some research of your own


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> who has not got the brain of a Ostrich


english your is second language, see I.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> one day I hope you feeble minds wake up and realize how badly the libs have buried the country
> 
> M A G A = Making America Great Again
> 
> you dunces are not worthy of another response - I am out of your childish rant - and all it does is prove you do not do any real fact checks from RELIABLE real sources - please wake up and stop accepting some other clowns opinions and do some research of your own


Adios Immigrant


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> one day I hope you feeble minds wake up and realize how badly the libs have buried the country
> 
> M A G A = Making America Great Again
> 
> you dunces are not worthy of another response - I am out of your childish rant - and all it does is prove you do not do any real fact checks from RELIABLE real sources - please wake up and stop accepting some other clowns opinions and do some research of your own


This fuck ^^ is another troll with few posts. No pot. Go away, bitch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 18, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> This fuck ^^ is another troll with few posts. No pot. Go away, bitch.


another red hat wearer that makes them easier to spot from a distance.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab and The Government are probably one and the same .


----------



## Rrog (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrabs is a blathering idiot. A dime a dozen. Believes anything on the tube that starts with Fox. And he’s not alone, and they vote the way Russia wants


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 18, 2018)

hotrodharley said:


> OldCrab and The Government are probably one and the same .


complains about liberals who are responsible for marijuana legalization on a pot growing site.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 18, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> complains about liberals who are responsible for marijuana legalization on a pot growing site.


He's a paid troll. The Government too and it didn't even try to hide it. Except which government.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 18, 2018)

Rrog said:


> A dime a dozen


you are severely overestimating. lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 18, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> complains about liberals who are responsible for marijuana legalization on a pot growing site.


LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> “To all the people who let this election break up families and friends let this sink in. You were supremely confident Hillary Clinton would win the presidential election; you voted for her with glee. As a lifelong Republican, I bit down hard and cast my vote for Donald Trump. Then the unimaginable happened. He won.
> And you lost your freaking minds.
> 
> I knew you would take the loss hard—and personally—since all of you were super jacked-up to elect the first woman president. But I did not imagine you would become totally deranged, attacking anyone who voted for Trump or supported his presidency as a racist, sexist, misogynistic, homophobic Nazi-sympathizer.
> ...


Ok so your not only a traitor, but you are also a fool. What about all the charges and convictions? Dozens of Russians have been charged along with Trump officials. Trump is a traitor the evidence is overwhelming and you are an idiot. Trump is destroying your country and your too much of a self centered asshole to see it or care. From the text above I'd say you were a sociopath, you write like one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> “To all the people who let this election break up families and friends let this sink in. You were supremely confident Hillary Clinton would win the presidential election; you voted for her with glee. As a lifelong Republican, I bit down hard and cast my vote for Donald Trump. Then the unimaginable happened. He won.
> And you lost your freaking minds.
> 
> I knew you would take the loss hard—and personally—since all of you were super jacked-up to elect the first woman president. But I did not imagine you would become totally deranged, attacking anyone who voted for Trump or supported his presidency as a racist, sexist, misogynistic, homophobic Nazi-sympathizer.
> ...


Who is going to be indicted next?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> “To all the people who let this election break up families and friends let this sink in.


Your wife left you because you were an asshole and a Trumper, the two are inseparable at this point...

It's also the reason you don't have any friends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)

*George Will Considers The 'Embarrassing Wreck Of A Man' | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Washington Post columnist George Will considers the president a 'Sad, Embarrassing Wreck of a Man,' in his latest piece while James Fallows in The Atlantic says now is a moment of truth for the GOP. Both join Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

OldCrab said:


> one day I hope you feeble minds wake up and realize how badly the libs have buried the country
> 
> M A G A = Making America Great Again
> 
> you dunces are not worthy of another response - I am out of your childish rant - and all it does is prove you do not do any real fact checks from RELIABLE real sources - please wake up and stop accepting some other clowns opinions and do some research of your own


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)

*Prosecutors: Russian agent traded sex for access*




Prosecutors said Maria Butina should be held in jail until her trial because her life in the US has been predicated on deception, including attempts to exchange sex for political access. CNN's Jessica Schneider reports.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Prosecutors: Russian agent traded sex for access*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let's hope these were married, god fearing, christian men. i hope their wives leave every god damned one of them....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2018)

*The state of the Union
 *


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Only cult members and neo Nazis agree with you. How does it feel to be in the minority?


Ayn Rand said the same stupid garbage you do. But she called said corporations are the unfairly abused minority. So you agree with Ayn Rand? Since you talk the same way she does! 

She was against the Neo Nazis, cult members and talked about being a minority, too.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you're retarded


So the picture you guys posted wasn't from the Obama era? That the only reason you "care" is because some FluffPost article from an idiot who found a picture, from a guy who started it.

Why can't you just admit, that both sides want to fuck you in the ass? It's not just Trump, but every single president doesn't care one bit about you. Not one politician cares about you. They only care for your vote.

It's not proof enough, that there's pictures of Bush having a threesome with Barry and Michelle, after the two presidents no longer need your vote? Naw, Bush all of a sudden became enlightened to the ways of the mighty Barry. It can't be possible Barry is actually Bush 1.5! Nope, not possible.

Oh, BTW, that picture of the photoshopped Trump with the little girl, was a fake psy-op too! Whoops. The little girl was set on the ground, had her picture taken when she wanted mommy to pick her up. Then after the photo op, the mother picked her up.

The mother was also from a rich family of a man who owns a large fishing boat. She "stole" the money and snuck over the border, leaving behind her other children. The father eventually got back is wife and daughter. Double whoops!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> So the picture you guys posted wasn't from the Obama era? That the only reason you "care" is because some FluffPost article from an idiot who found a picture, from a guy who started it.
> 
> Why can't you just admit, that both sides want to fuck you in the ass? It's not just Trump, but every single president doesn't care one bit about you. Not one politician cares about you. They only care for your vote.
> 
> ...



i have problems with you if you put trump on par with our previous presidents.

W was a fucking dick that appeared to sleep during school and couldn't speak for shit. but he was an angel compared to trump


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have problems with you if you put trump on par with our previous presidents.
> 
> W was a fucking dick that appeared to sleep during school and couldn't speak for shit. byt he was an angel compared to trump


Totally, I rather he kill me softly. It's like when you are a frog and the temperature goes up slowly, you cook. But when thrown in boiling water you jump.






Let's sing. W killing me softly with his song. Oam! Oam! Oam!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

*Was Helsinki A 'Top-Three' Worst Moment Of Trump's Presidency?*




Kowtowing to an adversary on an international stage would be the lowest moment of most presidencies. But most presidencies aren't Donald Trump's.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
At least it makes for good late night comedy, people like Colbert, Maher, Seth Meyers and a host of others bring the news into sharp focus and have a low tolerance level for bullshit. The line between comedy and the news is blurring however, the difference being the news is a tragicomedy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

*Max Boot slams Putin's proposal to interrogate former US ambassador*




CNN global affairs analyst Max Boot slams the White House for considering Russian President Vladimir Putin's proposal to interrogate former US ambassador to Russia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It appears the WH hasn't yet decided whether to give up the former US ambassador to russia and 10 others to Putin for interrogation...

There are morons who would still vote for Trump, after the impeachment, trials, proven treason and convictions, there will be no cure for them short of a bullet and a rope. When the magnitude of what was done to America sinks in, there are going to be many who will regret that the internet leaves a permanent record of their thoughts, words and actions...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

*Trump says he'll have another meeting with Putin, again calls media 'enemy of the people'*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/19/politics/donald-trump-vladimir-putin-summit/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump said Thursday he is "looking forward" to meeting again with Russian President Vladimir Putin to "begin implementing" issues they discussed during their summit earlier this week.

Trump, who touched off a major political controversy with his embrace of Putin in Helsinki, Finland, accused the news media -- which he again dubbed the "enemy of the people" -- of distorting the summit and pining for a confrontation between the US and Russia.
In a series of tweets Thursday morning, Trump argued his summit with Putin "was a great success."
"The Summit with Russia was a great success, except with the real enemy of the people, the Fake News Media," Trump said. "I look forward to our second meeting so that we can start implementing some of the many things discussed, including stopping terrorism, security for Israel, nuclear proliferation, cyber attacks, trade, Ukraine, Middle East peace, North Korea and more."
*more..*
​


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump says he'll have another meeting with Putin, again calls media 'enemy of the people'*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/19/politics/donald-trump-vladimir-putin-summit/index.html
> 
> Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump said Thursday he is "looking forward" to meeting again with Russian President Vladimir Putin to "begin implementing" issues they discussed during their summit earlier this week.
> ...


And ADOPTION


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Meanwhile back to the "Witch Hunt", seems there's a whole pile of witches, time to gather up some firewood and have a little "old time religion" barbecue ...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mueller releases list of more than 500 pieces of evidence against Manafort*
http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/397812-mueller-releases-list-of-more-than-500-pieces-of-evidence-against
Special counsel Robert Mueller's office on Wednesday released an itemized list of evidence prosecutors are considering for use against Paul Manafort as the former Trump aide's Washington D.C. trial approaches.

The list, first reported by Politico, contains about 500 items ranging from immunity agreements to texts between Manafort, Ukraine's former president and a fellow U.S. political consultant.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> And ADOPTION


I think Trump is soon gonna need ASYLUM, this is setting the stage rather nicely for Mueller's coming bombshells. This midterm election will see the highest turnout in history, everything is on the line, and the shoes will be dropping like rain all through the campaign. By the first week of november the majority of Americans will be ready to burn Donald and the GOP at the stake. At this point it wouldn't help the republicans if they impeached Trumps ass, in most of the country they are finished as a political force. I think by the time election day rolls around the GOP is even gonna have trouble in Dixie, it will be that bad. Donald is gonna ride the elephant into the ground, Dumbo is fucked.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't you guys understand that the election system was compromised and tRUmp didn't win, vote totals were changed and the election was stolen. tRUmp and the GOP have made it easier to do it again this year for the next election and blocked any attempts to fix it, wake the fuck up.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

22 states have said they are changing nothing and 5 of those have no paper copies and are totally electronic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't you guys understand that the election system was compromised and tRUmp didn't win, vote totals were changed and the election was stolen. tRUmp and the GOP have made it easier to do it again this year for the next election and blocked any attempts to fix it, wake the fuck up.


Patriots in the law enforcement and intelligence communities understand it as do many people, changes are coming to many states this election as well. There are an awful lot of folks on to this shit and they will be watching and taking action on their own without direction from the government. The GOP can only cheat and steal the election, they cannot win it and forming an alliance with America's enemies to hold onto power will have disastrous results for the republicans. Mueller has yet to begin shitting on Trump and this whole festering mess and he is gonna do it just before and during the election, the American people will decide this issue. The GOP in congress are scared shitless and rightly so, they are gonna have to go before the general public soon and run for their jobs again, it's not looking good for them. I figure if this keeps up the democrats will pick up a few senate seats even with the odds against them, in 2020 the republicans will be decimated after the inquires, commissions, convictions and trials. They'll have a lot of senate seats up for grabs in 2020 and a lot of GOP senators with traitor Trump's baggage around their necks. The TV ads the democrats will run against them will simply take your breath away, they will just use their own words caught on video against them for the most part.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

Democrats will be turned away from the poles in mass in many different ways. Voter registration systems can be purged, they can alter your info to make your attempt to vote very difficult, they can restrict the number of voting machines in heavy democratic areas to create long lines to discourage voting. And if they need to they can change vote totals. These things were used to put tRUmp in office and they will use it again to control the houses to keep tRUmp in power.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

Why do you think tRUmp eliminated the position of National Cyber Security Czar.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

GOP run house intel committee refuses to let Democrats interview Maria Butina.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

GOP is trying to block funding to protect the next election.


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 19, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Don't you guys understand that the election system was compromised and tRUmp didn't win, vote totals were changed and the election was stolen. tRUmp and the GOP have made it easier to do it again this year for the next election and blocked any attempts to fix it, wake the fuck up.


Don't YOU understand you're completely full of shit! Hillary lost, (just like she should have), GET THE FUCK OVER IT!

Get ready for 6 additional years, the Democrats can't find their purpose anymore and have NOTHING to offer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

Struck a nerve


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Don't YOU understand you're completely full of shit! Hillary lost, (just like she should have), GET THE FUCK OVER IT!
> 
> Get ready for 6 additional years, the Democrats can't find their purpose anymore and have NOTHING to offer.


Even if Hillary lost why would you want Trump a Putin sympathizer re-elected? Do you hate America that much ?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't engage these low IQ fools, just distractions.


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 19, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Even if Hillary lost why would you want Trump a Putin sympathizer re-elected? Do you hate America that much ?


Thought I kinda answered that. "the Democrats can't find their purpose anymore and have NOTHING to offer."

The search for Democrat relevance continues . . .


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's how much all this Russian bullshit matters to the average American (recent Gallup pole):







Situation with Russia, now to small to even waste time recording. Only the media gives a shit and that's all fake anyway. See you at the 2020 Trump re-election party!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Here's how much all this Russian bullshit matters to the average American (recent Gallup pole):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Healthcare ...the Republican solution = die young


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Here's how much all this Russian bullshit matters to the average American (recent Gallup pole):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only poll that matters is an election poll. Unlike Republicans, Democrats do give a shit about the Democratic institutions in this country and we aren't about to let Putin take them away from us through Trump without a battle.

I'm not going to make a prediction just yet regarding Trump's re-election. I will say that recent elections point to a big loss for Republicans this fall.


----------



## travisw (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Here's how much all this Russian bullshit matters to the average American (recent Gallup pole):
> 
> Situation with Russia, now to small to even waste time recording. Only the media gives a shit and that's all fake anyway. See you at the 2020 Trump re-election party!


So if we ignore the fact that polls aren't actually worth a shit

A couple of things happened after they did this poll that are kinda relevant right? Factor in that 4 point margin of error and things look completely different if they do the poll today.

*12 Russians indicted in Mueller investigation*
*https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/13/politics/russia-investigation-indictments/index.html*

*




*
*Maria Butina is the 'spy' the Trump administration asked for: Talker*
*https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/07/19/maria-butina-alleged-spy-trump-administration-asked-talker/800507002/*


*Criticism grows after President Trump 'sides with Putin' in Helsinki*
*http://abc7news.com/politics/criticism-grows-after-president-trump-sides-with-putin-in-helsinki/3774704/*

Are you old enough to remember when Gallup had Republicans winning by 15% in 2010, or predicted President Romney in 2012?

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/2010_generic_congressional_vote-2171.html

*Gallup's 2012 election polling debacle: what went wrong?*
*https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/nov/23/gallup-2012-election-polling-debacle*

Gallup stopped several of their polls out of embarrassment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Democrats will be turned away from the poles in mass in many different ways. Voter registration systems can be purged, they can alter your info to make your attempt to vote very difficult, they can restrict the number of voting machines in heavy democratic areas to create long lines to discourage voting. And if they need to they can change vote totals. These things were used to put tRUmp in office and they will use it again to control the houses to keep tRUmp in power.


I think in november your NATO allies are gonna launch an unGodly cyber attack on russia with the goal of disrupting or blunting such an attack on your election system. There are other actors involved in this and have been from the start, I don't think the NATO allies are gonna let russia control the internet during election season, either is the USA unless Trump specifically orders them not to and even then they won't obey him.

If you have a landslide I wouldn't expect Trump to be around long, he'd probably be gone before the democrats took over in january. If there's a big democratic win in the midterms I would expect the shit to hit the fan hard and fast, soon after the election, Trump will run if he can and he should be able to get his ass to moscow on AF1 if he plans a bit, say a trip to europe, then a quick short notice unscheduled trip to moscow. 

Donald has left everybody who trusted him high and dry, I can't see the GOP being any different than the bankers, investors and tradesmen he's fucked over before. The russians obtained certain "guarantees" that Donald would follow through and obey orders very carefully, Vlad's mighty compromot makes a double cross by Donald very unlikely. The promise of asylum would also be a powerful inducement at this point to someone delusional like Trump, who is looking to avoid prison and humiliation. I'll bet he even thinks he can retain his property and money in the west while living as a fugitive in moscow. He'll do, "deep state coup" propaganda for Vlad from moscow to a treasonous base of 5th columnist back home in 'MERICA'.


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 19, 2018)

travisw said:


> So if we ignore the fact that polls aren't actually worth a shit
> 
> A couple of things happened after they did this poll that are kinda relevant right? Factor in that 4 point margin of error and things look completely different if they do the poll today.
> 
> ...


Only the media circus and a gaggle of libtard morons on here give a shit about any of those things. And the gaggle on here ain't changing anybody's mind.

#WalkAway #Trump2020


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Only the media circus and a gaggle of libtard morons on here give a shit about any of those things. And the gaggle on here ain't changing anybody's mind.
> 
> #WalkAway #Trump2020


Why are you here then? Thirsting for the truth?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

*Vlad is coming to Washington**!* Will Donald pimp out Melania to Vlad and give him the Lincoln bedroom? 
Just in time for election season too! That should go over with the GOP leadership and congressional candidates like a turd in the punch bowl. Yep, all the while russia will be attacking American elections and democratic institutions while Donald wines and dines him and sucks his arse in public. Maybe Vlad will fly home with Maria Butina and pardons for team russia!

I wonder will Mueller drop shit on Donald while Vlad has the red carpet rolled out for him, perhaps he will address a joint session of congress and give a state of the union address, he is the real president and it's about time he showed up at the WH.

Maybe he'll bring some novichok for congress...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump inviting Putin to Washington this fall*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/19/politics/donald-trump-vladimir-putin-summit/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump hopes to welcome Russian President Vladimir Putin in Washington this fall, White House press secretary Sarah Sanders said in a statement Thursday.

"President Trump asked (national security adviser John Bolton) to invite President Putin to Washington in the fall and those discussions are already underway," Sanders tweeted Thursday, hours after Trump tweeted he is "looking forward" to meeting again with Putin to "begin implementing" issues they discussed during their summit earlier this week.
The invitation was extended to Putin by Bolton earlier on Thursday, according to a National Security Council spokesman.
The pair of tweets were the latest indication that Trump is doubling down on his Russian rapprochement strategy even as his approach to Putin continues to draw bipartisan criticism and questions abound as to what Trump and Putin agreed to during their first meeting.
The Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats said he still does not know what Trump and Putin discussed on Monday and was caught off-guard during an interview Thursday by news that Trump and Putin were planning a second meeting in Washington this fall.
"Say that again?" Coats offered. "That's gonna be special."
White House officials have not explained why Coats was not informed about the invitation in advance.
The preparations for a second Trump-Putin meeting -- and in Washington no less -- were the latest twist in Trump's winding road back from Helsinki. Since he refused to back the US intelligence community's assessment of Russian interference in 2016, Trump has alternated between trying to quell the political uproar he ignited and seeking to avoid backing down from his handling of the summit.
Trump later said he misspoke when he suggested he didn't believe Russia was behind a cyber influence campaign in 2016, but he has not acknowledged that he repeatedly put the US intelligence community's assessment and Putin's denials on the same footing -- even giving added credence to Putin's denial.
Instead, Trump has used his clean-up remarks to again insist that there was "no collusion" between his campaign and Moscow, while also insisting that it "could be other people also" who interfered in the 2016 election.
And while he later acknowledged in an interview with CBS News that Putin was responsible for the effort to undermine the election, he only attributed that responsibility to Putin being "in charge of the country." The New York Times later reported, and the former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper confirmed to CNN, that Trump was briefed on specific US intelligence indicating that Putin personally ordered the 2016 Russian influence campaign.
Trump on Wednesday again reignited the controversy when he replied "no" when asked if Russia is still targeting the United States, directly contradicting the current Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats. White House press secretary Sarah Sanders claimed later in the day that Trump was saying "no" to answering additional questions.
On Thursday, Trump offered fresh remarks, claiming to CNBC he has been "far tougher on Russia than any president in many, many years" and warning that he would be Putin's "worst enemy" if their diplomatic engagement does not work out.
News of a second Trump-Putin summit came soon after the Senate voted unanimously to rebuke Putin's attempt to convince Trump to hand over current and former American officials for questioning -- an offer Trump had previously called "incredible. Moments before the vote, the White House rebuked its openness to Putin's offer.
Trump on Friday also accused the news media -- which he again dubbed the "enemy of the people" -- of distorting the summit and pining for a confrontation between the US and Russia, blaming reporters even as much of the coverage this week has focused on Republicans' condemnations.
In a series of tweets Thursday morning, Trump argued his summit with Putin "was a great success."
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 19, 2018)

i hope, we the american people, hang donald trump...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope, we the american people, hang donald trump...


by the nuts...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanksgiving would be a good time to bring the country together for some good division.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Thanksgiving would be a good time to bring the country together for some good division.


Good old family division:

Which is better, cranberry sauce or Turkey stuffing?

Which is better, the white meat or the dark meat?

Should candied yams come with marshmallows?

Apple pie or Pumpkin pie?

After:

Football on TV or a game of Risk?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Good old family division:
> 
> Which is better, cranberry sauce or Turkey stuffing?
> 
> ...


Pass the turkey, so ya voted for a traitor uncle Bob, guess y'all feel like shit now, DON'T TELL ME YER A TRUMP TRATOIR TOO! Yer a FUCKING IDIOT! As the diner table get's overturned and the wrestling commences... Ain't politics fun.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pass the turkey, so ya voted for a traitor uncle Bob, guess y'all feel like shit now, DON'T TELL ME YER A TRUMP TRATOIR TOO! Yer a FUCKING IDIOT! As the diner table get's overturned and the wrestling commences... Ain't politics fun.


Politics aren't as important as family. Yes, I have a totally bonkers right wing nut for a brother but I love him and we don't talk politics around the Thanksgiving get together.

Our game of Risk is cut throat though. I've made a 12 year old nephew cry. He beat me last year. Crowed as if he'd won the Stanley Cup, the World Series, the Superbowl and the World Cup all in one. Good times.

I'll get him this year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Politics aren't as important as family. Yes, I have a totally bonkers right wing nut for a brother but I love him and we don't talk politics around the Thanksgiving get together.
> 
> Our game of Risk is cut throat though. I've made a 12 year old nephew cry. He beat me last year. Crowed as if he'd won the Stanley Cup, the World Series, the Superbowl and the World Cup all in one. Good time.
> 
> I'll get him this year.


Staying away from politics might be wise this thanksgiving because things should be getting really interesting about then. Make sure ya don't have the TV on a news channel, that might be hazardous to sibling harmony...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why are you here then? Thirsting for the truth?


More like hungry for attention.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Staying away from politics might be wise this thanksgiving because things should be getting really interesting about then. Make sure ya don't have the TV on a news channel, that might be hazardous to sibling harmony...


We both feel the same way on this issue. No need to even remind each other, we just avoid the topic. 

TV News during the holiday get together? Does anybody do that?

Is there an equivalent to Thanksgiving holiday in Canada?

Christmas is different what with all the gifts and traditions, it seems more for the kids than adults. At least to me.

Candied Yams with or without marshmallows? Now that's a topic worth getting out the razor blades for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Is there an equivalent to Thanksgiving holiday in Canada?


We celebrate our thanksgiving a bit earlier cause fall comes sooner in the great white north, we have turkey etc, but it's not as big a deal as in the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

*Intel Chief Dan Coats Find Out About Vladimir Putin’s White House Invite | NBC News*




At the Aspen Security Forum, NBC’s Andrea Mitchell breaks the news to Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats that the White House has invited Russian President Vladimir Putin to the White House in the fall. Coats also expresses concern about Trump’s solo meeting with Putin in Helsinki.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ole DNI Dan almost had a WTF moment on camera...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> More like hungry for attention.


So was Donald and he's getting a bit more attention than he bargained for, the press is stripping him naked and Mueller is gonna fuck him. I figure that's why he's kissing Vlad's ass for a way out and a one way trip on AF1 to moscow.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2018)

This is just getting too crazy. It's past the point of anything that makes sense. The president picked Putin's word over every us intelligence agency. Then withdrew his statement and then doubled back down on the original statement. 
It's a fucking joke anymore... Fuck this shit.


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So was Donald and he's getting a bit more attention than he bargained for, the press is stripping him naked and Mueller is gonna fuck him. I figure that's why he's kissing Vlad's ass for a way out and a one way trip on AF1 to moscow.


He might retire there after 2024.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> He might retire there after 2024.


you know he's committed serious crimes for which he will face prison time, possibly even while still in office, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

srh88 said:


> This is just getting too crazy. It's past the point of anything that makes sense. The president picked Putin's word over every us intelligence agency. Then withdrew his statement and then doubled back down on the original statement.
> It's a fucking joke anymore... Fuck this shit.


Maybe Donald is cracking up, we can only hope they drag him from the oval office frothing at the mouth. Once they whack him with the heavy duty tranquilizers they won't look back and he'll die drooling in a rubber room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> He might retire there after 2024.


He might die there if he can get away on AF1, Vlad might poison him, or send him back to the USA for trial and prison, whatever works for Vlad. Right now Vlad is using Trump like toilet paper and will flush him when he's done wiping his ass with him. Vlad knows how to deal with traitors, he murders russians ones, and blackmails and buys American traitors before disposing of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

*Republicans should be repulsed*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/who-are-you-and-what-have-you-done-with-my-party/2018/07/19/4827d7a8-8b7c-11e8-a345-a1bf7847b375_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f6415f8cbf06

By Joe Scarborough
July 19 at 6:29 PM
The morning after my first congressional reelection campaign, I was driving around Pensacola, Fla., collecting signs from supporters’ yards. It was an opportunity to spend time with my dad, who I had always suspected favored my brother over me. But I was confident that the previous night’s victory would make him proud. As we began driving through my neighborhood, the car radio was reporting election results: “And freshman Republican congressman Joe Scarborough breezed to reelection with an impressive 73 percent of the vote.” Turning toward my father in anticipation of some welcome adulation and praise, I found him instead glaring at the radio.

“Who the hell were the other 27 percent?” he bellowed.

Twenty years later, I am asking my father’s question of the party I once represented in Congress. For if it is true that only 40 percent of Republicans believe the United States should remain in NATO, as recent polling indicates, then who exactly are the other 60 percent?


Were they sleepwalking through history while our North Atlantic allies stood shoulder to shoulder with the United States during that long, twilight struggle against Communist Russia? Have they forgotten that during that Cold War, nothing less than the planet’s survival hung in the balance? Or that it was the North Atlantic alliance that pushed back tirelessly against Kremlin thugs who were trying to undermine the Western democracies? Or that American presidents from Harry S. Truman to George H.W. Bush shared NATO’s mission to free 100 million Eastern Europeans from the cruel grip of a regime that enslaved an entire continent and killed tens of millions of its own people?

Are today’s Republicans now so tribal as to blindly endorse a foreign policy warped by President Trump’s obvious allegiance to a former KGB chief who controls Russia through repression, bribery and political assassination and who has called the collapse of that evil empire the “greatest geopolitical tragedy of the 20th century”?

Exactly who are these people, and what have they done with my party? And how could any American support Trump’s tragically weak performance at Helsinki?
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

we have nazi's in america. and a lot of whiny little victim republicunts...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we have nazi's in america. and a lot of whiny little victim republicunts...


I'm sure the base will be cheered up when Vlad comes calling during election season to help rally the troops in the American 5th column. The GOP house and senate candidates might feel a little differently with Donald kissing Vlad's ass on national TV in the middle of the midterm elections! All the while Mueller is gonna be raining shoes on Donald and probably issuing his "conclusions" to a primed congress...

Donald is gonna be doing some dancing soon, the heat is getting turned up from both ends, Vlad is putting the squeeze on him and the republicans realise they are on a death ride with Donald and about to burst through the guardrail and go over the cliff. Looks like the extinction of the elephants to me, Dumbo got the Devil on his back and in his heart and it looks like he's gonna die a most painful and well deserved death.

Nobody with an ounce of sense in their heads are gonna vote for these clowns in november and that might mean a lot of states flip as well. The way things are going under Trumps leadership it's only gonna get worse for them by november. The republicans can cheat and steal close elections, landslides are another matter altogether and lot's of folks are real concerned, turn out will be historic, I figure the GOP is gonna lose the senate by an unexpectedly large number of the 8 seats up for grabs, states can't be gerrymandered. Vote, work, volunteer, help register others, drive people to the polls, sell/wear Trump is a traitor Tee shirts and give money, fight like Hell for your country...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 20, 2018)

When his term is up just like the rest, It's truly amazing how many people suffer from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) not only in America but across the planet, do Americans care who's in charge in Canada, Hell NO !!! Anyone suffering from TDS Please seek help it's not healthy, I didn't want Obama to win but I didn't focus on him I went on w/ my life even though he deserved to be criticized for every stupid dumb ass thing he did like giving away billions of dollars in bailout money that went right into the pockets of CEOs & making Americans pay fines out of their income tax check for not having medical insurance , thats as retarded as retarded gets, I guess you'd like something like that in Canada to replace your current healthcare system. LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> When his term is up just like the rest, It's truly amazing how many people suffer from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) not only in America but across the planet, do Americans care who's in charge in Canada, Hell NO !!! Anyone suffering from TDS Please seek help it's not healthy, I didn't want Obama to win but I didn't focus on him I went on w/ my life even though he deserved to be criticized for every stupid dumb ass thing he did like giving away billions of dollars in bailout money that went right into the pockets of CEOs & making Americans pay fines out of their income tax check for not having medical insurance , thats as retarded as retarded gets, I guess you'd like something like that in Canada to replace your current healthcare system. LOL


Trump is a traitor, what part of that don't you understand? Your country is at risk what part of that don't you understand? You have alliances with Canada and NATO that are being betrayed by your treasonous president but you appear to be too hate driven or stupid to know this. Anybody who supports Trump at this point in the game is a traitor and an idiot.

The republicans blocked a single payer health care system that would have cost a third of the present system because people like you were afraid that brown folks would get some. I like the health care system in Canada we pay only third the cost per capita that Americans do and our prescription drug costs are 1/5 to 1/10 of American costs. Yer dumb as a stump and ya don't know any better, you fuck yerself on a regular basis by being driven by your hate and fear.

You need to contact the Trump administration right now, I understand they are short staffed and are looking for unscrupulous people such as yourself. In Canada we have normal people doing politics who act in the best interests of the people and country, it's kinda boring here, like it should be. The doings of the Donald will soon be the doing of the Donald, you can still donate money to his legal defense though, if ya really believe the bullshit.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> When his term is up just like the rest, It's truly amazing how many people suffer from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) not only in America but across the planet, do Americans care who's in charge in Canada, Hell NO !!! Anyone suffering from TDS Please seek help it's not healthy, I didn't want Obama to win but I didn't focus on him I went on w/ my life even though he deserved to be criticized for every stupid dumb ass thing he did like giving away billions of dollars in bailout money that went right into the pockets of CEOs & making Americans pay fines out of their income tax check for not having medical insurance , thats as retarded as retarded gets, I guess you'd like something like that in Canada to replace your current healthcare system. LOL



you fucking retarded morons are still focused on obama.

suck my dick !!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

*What Do You Mean Trump And Putin Are Meeting Again?*




Stephen isn't the only person shocked to hear Trump invited Putin to the White House. So was Trump's Director of National Intelligence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

*Steve Schmidt: President Donald Trump Refuses To Defend The US | Hardball | MSNBC*




Despite his attempts to undo the damage done at Helsinki, the President has found it impossible to hold Putin accountable for Russian aggression toward the United States.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

*NYT: FBI seized tape of Trump discussing Playboy model payment*




The New York Times is reporting that during their raid of Michael Cohen's office, the FBI seized a secret recording of President Trump discussing a payment to former Playboy model Karen McDougal. The conversation took place two months before the 2016 election.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It makes me wonder what other things Cohen had recordings of, there are a dozen cell phones full of them and a cell phone can record an awful lot of audio in mp3 format. I'm sure Mikey accidentally recorded things he shouldn't have from time to time...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2018)

https://hillreporter.com/putin-says-trump-gave-up-crimea-and-other-parts-of-ukraine-during-private-summit-4097/amp

The best deals.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> https://hillreporter.com/putin-says-trump-gave-up-crimea-and-other-parts-of-ukraine-during-private-summit-4097/amp
> 
> The best deals.


i hope this is true. if people don't turn on him after that, they need to die with him when we find him guilty of treason.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NYT: FBI seized tape of Trump discussing Playboy model payment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope that whore melanie takes this personally. i would love to see a separation and divorce...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 20, 2018)

srh88 said:


> https://hillreporter.com/putin-says-trump-gave-up-crimea-and-other-parts-of-ukraine-during-private-summit-4097/amp
> 
> The best deals.


The Hill was quoting another source, Bloomberg. *This* is the Blooberg article which gives a little more depth:

Opening paragraph:

_Vladimir Putin told Russian diplomats that he made a proposal to Donald Trump at their summit this week to hold a referendum to help resolve the conflict in eastern Ukraine, but agreed not to disclose the plan publicly so the U.S. president could consider it, according to two people who attended Putin’s closed-door speech on Thursday._


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope that whore melanie takes this personally. i would love to see a separation and divorce...


Well if it doesn't happen the Trump marriage will be just like the Clinton's.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Well if it doesn't happen the Trump marriage will be just like the Clinton's.


are you stalking me, you fucking punk????


----------



## gonnagro (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> are you stalking me, you fucking punk????


Nope


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Nope


well the punk part is correct.

suck my dick loser


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Rant of The Year: This White Patriot is Disgusted With Traitor Trump!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a grow lights in right hand corner?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope that whore melanie takes this personally.


she should stab him in the neck in a fit of rage suited to a Slovenian whore of her distinction


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> she should stab him in the neck in a fit of rage suited to a Slovenian whore of her distinction


i would pay to see that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i would pay to see that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd contribute to her defense fund


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'd contribute to her defense fund


me too, fuck that that 2 bit whore. if she will kill the donald, i will contribute also...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> she should stab him in the neck in a fit of rage suited to a Slovenian whore of her distinction


She gives him the "evil eye" enough to burn him to dust. When Donald goes to prison she will soon be free of Donald with whatever money Donald has left. When the dam breaks, a lot of people are gonna turn on Trump like a pack of dogs, his wife will be one of them, she'll be a real BITCH!

Maybe they will take the "FREE DONALD" movement on the road though, there might be money to be made and suckers to fleece! The base is out there and they are a gullible bunch of morons who can be cultivated and milked like a herd of cows. These are pre qualified suckers and are valuable to any grifter who wants easy cash. Maybe they will start the church or Trump and have a golden statue of a crucified Donald crown of thorns and all erected that they can worship and have processions around carrying tiki torches...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2018)

*Trump Says 'Aggressive' Montenegro Could Start World War III*




The President and Tucker Carlson spitballed the absurd idea that Montenegro could start World War III. Then someone had the even more absurd idea to air the conversation.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you fucking retarded morons are still focused on obama.
> 
> suck my dick !!!!!!!


I bet you'd love to suck some Obama dick & eat some fat Hilary pussy Bitch Boy lmfao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I bet you'd love to suck some Obama dick & eat some fat Hilary pussy Bitch Boy lmfao


Why do you hate America?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why do you hate America?


He's just an asshole, he hates some Americans more than he loves America. Morons like that would burn their own house down if they thought it would piss off the "liberal" next door. A Trumper, not a conservative, just another clown waiting to be issued his brown shirt so he can destroy America at his master's command, even though his master lives in Moscow. Too stupid to be a free man and unfit to be an American, not what you would call a patriot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2018)

Not a good sign.

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/7/20/1782219/-The-FBI-s-top-cybersecurity-officials-are-jumping-ship?detail=emaildkre


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 21, 2018)

Uh oh, stinky is in trouble, what are the odds tRUmp tries to save him.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 21, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Uh oh, stinky is in trouble, what are the odds tRUmp tries to save him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168796



this is YUGE !!!!!!

I bet Mueller gets first crack at him !!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I bet you'd love to suck some Obama dick & eat some fat Hilary pussy Bitch Boy lmfao


Been there, done that, enjoyed it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Uh oh, stinky is in trouble, what are the odds tRUmp tries to save him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168796


He will be pardoned along with all the russians charged, if Donald jumps on the AF1 and runs to moscow. He will also try to block or slow down his extradition to the US and as president he can, he doesn't have a problem obstructing justice. The Brits want to talk to him about the russian influence in brexit, so he might be in trouble there too and can be charged there for what he did to allies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2018)

*Michael Avenatti: Michael Cohen Has 'Multiple' Recordings Of President Trump | Deadline | MSNBC*




Stormy Daniels’ lawyer Michael Avenatti responds to the news of a recording obtained by the FBI from Trump attorney Michael Cohen regarding payments to Playboy playmate Karen McDougal.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The doing of Donald might be like Nixon's undoing, by audio recording. Imagine if Cohen secretly pissed at Trump or others in the family just recorded everything on his phone! He worked closely for years with the family too and I'll bet he has recordings of them all doing illegal stuff perhaps enough for RICO and other charges, not to mention lawsuits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2018)

*Bernie Sanders says Trump "sold the American people out" in Putin summit*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bernie-sanders-says-trump-sold-the-american-people-out-in-putin-summit/

Last Updated Jul 21, 2018 1:04 PM EDT

Sen. Bernie Sanders said President Trump "sold the American people out" last week in Helsinki, Finland, during his summit with Russian President Vladimir Putin.

The Vermont senator made the remarks in a joint interview with breakout Democratic Party star and candidate for Congress Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. The interview will air Sunday morning on CBS News' "Face the Nation." 

Asked whether Mr. Trump should withdraw an invitation to Putin for a second meeting in Washington this fall, Sanders said it's "hard to comment on anything that Trump says because he could change his mind tomorrow."

"But I will tell you that I was absolutely outraged by his behavior in Helsinki, where he really sold the American people out," Sanders told "Face the Nation" moderator Margaret Brennan. "And it makes me think that either Trump doesn't understand what Russia has done, not only to our elections, but to cyberattacks against all parts of our infrastructure. Either he doesn't understand it, or perhaps he is being blackmailed by Russia because they may have compromising information about him or perhaps also, you have a president who really does have strong authoritarian tendencies and maybe he admires the kind of government that Putin is running in Russia."

"And I think all of that is a disgrace and a disservice to the American people," Sanders said. "And we have got to make sure that Russia does not interfere, not only in our elections, but in other aspects of our lives."

During a joint news conference in Helsinki with Putin, Mr. Trump said he didn't see any reason why it "would" be Russia that was responsible for meddling in the 2016 election. Mr. Trump made the comment just three days after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein announced the indictment of 12 Russians accused of hacking in the 2016 election. Mr. Trump's performance during the press conference with Putin was widely criticized, including by many members of his own party.

Mr. Trump later said in a Cabinet meeting, in a reversal, "the sentence should have been, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be Russia."

In that same Cabinet meeting, Mr. Trump also appeared to say "no" when a reporter asked if he believed Russia is still interfering. White House press secretary Sarah Sanders claimed the president was saying "no" to more questions, although exactly what Mr. Trump meant is still being questioned by some. 

The confusion came as Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats said this week that Russia is engaged in "ongoing, pervasive efforts to undermine our democracy."

CBS News' Brennan asked Sanders how his campaign and party can protect themselves against foreign meddling. 

"Margaret, that's a great question and I don't think anyone knows all of the answers, but one thing we do know is that we need a president who is going to do everything to work with statewide officials all over this country to make sure that when people cast a vote in November that vote is going to count," Sanders said. "Congress has allocated money to beef up and strengthen the protection of our electoral system. The president has got to be aggressive in implementing that. 

"And by the way, another area of concern about Trump is when he was asked, 'Do you think that Russians are still meddling still interfering in our processes,' he said, 'No,' despite what Dan Coats suggested."

"So we have a lot of work to do, but the integrity of American democracy is at stake," Sanders said. "And we have got to do everything that we can to protect the integrity of our elections."

Sanders said his office will take any good advice they can get and already has spent time and money — as have other offices — to "protect the integrity of our information."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2018)

*Fmr. CIA Director: Speaking Out To 'Shake Some Sense' Into People Around Trump | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




Former CIA Director John Brennan joins MTP Daily to discuss Trump calling him a “very bad person” and how the CIA is reacting to Trump’s walk back after siding with Putin over the intelligence community.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will be pardoned along with all the russians charged, if Donald jumps on the AF1 and runs to moscow. He will also try to block or slow down his extradition to the US and as president he can, he doesn't have a problem obstructing justice. The Brits want to talk to him about the russian influence in brexit, so he might be in trouble there too and can be charged there for what he did to allies.


Russia has no extradition treaty with the US. As soon as he sets down, he'll be Putin's bitch for life.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2018)

Stockholders will be directing CEO's to vacate Russia any moment now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2018)

*Exclusive: Accused Russian agent Butina met with U.S. Treasury, Fed officials*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-russia-butina-exclusive/exclusive-accused-russian-agent-butina-met-with-u-s-treasury-fed-officials-idUSKBN1KC0DC
WORLD NEWS
JULY 22, 2018 / 7:03 AM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
Sarah N. Lynch

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Accused Russian agent Maria Butina had wider high-level contacts in Washington than previously known, taking part in 2015 meetings between a visiting Russian official and two senior officials at the U.S. Federal Reserve and Treasury Department.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2018)

How about her and Kislyak in the oval office.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> How about her and Kislyak in the oval office.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169238


How about the smile on kislyak's face


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2018)

His second chin is smiling too


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> How about her and Kislyak in the oval office.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169238


Coffee girl


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She gives him the "evil eye" enough to burn him to dust. When Donald goes to prison she will soon be free of Donald with whatever money Donald has left. When the dam breaks, a lot of people are gonna turn on Trump like a pack of dogs, his wife will be one of them, she'll be a real BITCH!
> 
> Maybe they will take the "FREE DONALD" movement on the road though, there might be money to be made and suckers to fleece! The base is out there and they are a gullible bunch of morons who can be cultivated and milked like a herd of cows. These are pre qualified suckers and are valuable to any grifter who wants easy cash. Maybe they will start the church or Trump and have a golden statue of a crucified Donald crown of thorns and all erected that they can worship and have processions around carrying tiki torches...


they follow the judas goat..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judas_goat


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> How about her and Kislyak in the oval office.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169238


HOLY SHIT..!!! +rep


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Exclusive: Accused Russian agent Butina met with U.S. Treasury, Fed officials*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-russia-butina-exclusive/exclusive-accused-russian-agent-butina-met-with-u-s-treasury-fed-officials-idUSKBN1KC0DC
> WORLD NEWS
> JULY 22, 2018 / 7:03 AM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
> ...


like labor contractions..this is picking up speed- quickly.

how come no one is talking about on the morning shows?


----------



## blaze 57 (Jul 22, 2018)

James Wood tweeted someone bubble wrapped Hillary


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> like labor contractions..this is picking up speed- quickly.
> 
> how come no one is talking about on the morning shows?


Do you think Papadopoulos took one for team trump too?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> James Wood tweeted someone bubble wrapped Hillary


i'm leaving you for @UncleBuck comment.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She gives him the "evil eye" enough to burn him to dust. When Donald goes to prison she will soon be free of Donald with whatever money Donald has left. When the dam breaks, a lot of people are gonna turn on Trump like a pack of dogs, his wife will be one of them, she'll be a real BITCH!
> 
> Maybe they will take the "FREE DONALD" movement on the road though, there might be money to be made and suckers to fleece! The base is out there and they are a gullible bunch of morons who can be cultivated and milked like a herd of cows. These are pre qualified suckers and are valuable to any grifter who wants easy cash. Maybe they will start the church or Trump and have a golden statue of a crucified Donald crown of thorns and all erected that they can worship and have processions around carrying tiki torches...


death by dog..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> James Wood tweeted someone bubble wrapped Hillary


Your desperation is palpable


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

just in on putin summit helsinki:

'why did they choose that reporter because the question was too hard for me?' -blood orange toddler-in-chief


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

was the color 'lucifer' an option for his last tan?:


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't know why people have a hard time believing that the GOP would sell out this country in a attempt to seize power and hold on to it permanently by colluding with Russia and committing treason. The Confederacy has been rebranded to the GOP and they tried to destroy this country once to continue their disgusting agenda and they're doing it again,pretty simple.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

it's not just the GOP anymore..it's anything goes to maintain corporate control including democrats themselves..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> it's not just the GOP anymore..it's anything goes to maintain corporate control including democrats themselves..


There's plenty of disgusting politicians on both sides but there is a huge difference between a greedy criminal and someone committing treason against his own country.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> it's not just the GOP anymore..it's anything goes to maintain corporate control including democrats themselves..


So fucking naive and idiotic


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> So fucking naive and idiotic


you'll be happy to hear Pelosi has adopted a new slogan 'The People'


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2018)

[nazi chants grow louder in the streets]

Schuylaar: Nancy pelosis slogan does not motivate me sufficiently furthermore


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 22, 2018)

You know what scares me? Cheeto Jesus has had so much luck that I bet he gets a second term in office. The scenario plays out like this:

Cheeto the Beloved will get away with collusion/conspiracy but will be hit for money laundering and other underhanded shit. His base will cry so hard that those things mean nothing and he didn't hurt America at all. The trial will drag on for months and months and in the end his hand picked supreme court will vote 6 - 3 in favor of him being innocent of any crimes against America. He will be pardoned and his worshipers will flock around him in bigly numbers carrying signs with "KKK" and "Guns for Tots" and "Make America White Again".

Trump gets 4 more years cause his base rallies the country and the Russians interfere with the Bernie people again and the democrats fall apart at the seams. Hillary makes a last desperate attempt to be the first woman pres but jumps off a 2 story building after the stunning loss only to survive with 2 broken legs and a bad hair day.

I feel for you America. I pray that this wont happen but with Cheeto around........ya never know


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> You know what scares me? Cheeto Jesus has had so much luck that I bet he gets a second term in office. The scenario plays out like this:
> 
> Cheeto the Beloved will get away with collusion/conspiracy but will be hit for money laundering and other underhanded shit. His base will cry so hard that those things mean nothing and he didn't hurt America at all. The trial will drag on for months and months and in the end his hand picked supreme court will vote 6 - 3 in favor of him being innocent of any crimes against America. He will be pardoned and his worshipers will flock around him in bigly numbers carrying signs with "KKK" and "Guns for Tots" and "Make America White Again".
> 
> ...


never say never..but in this case..nyet.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> death by dog..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> You know what scares me? Cheeto Jesus has had so much luck that I bet he gets a second term in office. The scenario plays out like this:
> 
> Cheeto the Beloved will get away with collusion/conspiracy but will be hit for money laundering and other underhanded shit. His base will cry so hard that those things mean nothing and he didn't hurt America at all. The trial will drag on for months and months and in the end his hand picked supreme court will vote 6 - 3 in favor of him being innocent of any crimes against America. He will be pardoned and his worshipers will flock around him in bigly numbers carrying signs with "KKK" and "Guns for Tots" and "Make America White Again".
> 
> ...


I think Donald is gonna go down for the whole ball of wax, he's been indolent, impulsive and reckless his entire life making enemies all along the way. His only hope is to jump on AF1 when the shit really hits the fan and head for moscow on a one way trip. Asylum and blackmail are Vlad's hold over Trump now, Donald will do ANYTHING to avoid jail and humiliation, he would do "deep state coup" bullshit propaganda from moscow to the hate filled 5th column morons back home. Donald is delusional enough to believe he could be a treasonous fugitive living in moscow and retain his property in the west.

Make no mistake much of this is about money, Vlad's and he's got piles of it stashed in the west, when the dust settles on this shit he's gonna lose that money and probably his life too, you don't do this shit to America and live, or ya shouldn't. Like Obama had to deal with Osma a patriotic democratic president will probably snuff Vlad for the safety of the USA and the good of the world. Cold war level sanctions on russia are coming along with a host of other undreamed of measures, if they want internet access they will have to get it through China, if they wanna deal with the malware and viruses that pour out of the place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2018)

*Liberal Redneck - Vlad n Donnie 2gether 4ever*




Trump is either in some lizard form of love with Vladimir Putin or he's as terrified of him as the Russian people, but either way it's bad for us and nothing makes any god damn sense anymore.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Liberal Redneck - Vlad n Donnie 2gether 4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you're a trump supporter papaw, you need to go back to papaw school, lol....

so true....

fuck nazi's and russsians....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2018)

tRUmp is so far up Putin's ass he can see Sarah Palin's house.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp is so far up Putin's ass he can see Sarah Palin's house.


and taste the borsch he had for lunch...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2018)

Just a casual all caps tweet threatening war at 11:30 on a Sunday night. 
Super stable genius


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just a casual all caps tweet threatening war at 11:30 on a Sunday night.
> Super stable genius
> View attachment 4169662


Remember when Trump used to tweet that Obama would attack Iran in order to look strong?

This fucking moron also tweeted that Russian election meddling was a hoax this morning.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just a casual all caps tweet threatening war at 11:30 on a Sunday night.
> Super stable genius
> View attachment 4169662


he can't have a massive heart attack soon enough for me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Liberal Redneck - Vlad n Donnie 2gether 4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


subbed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just a casual all caps tweet threatening war at 11:30 on a Sunday night.
> Super stable genius
> View attachment 4169662


He needs a distraction from the Cohen tape news. The NATO allies have no confidence in Trump and would oppose any Iranian action including sanctions, America would have to go it alone in a new middle eastern war during an election.

Trump also just did yet another reversal on russian meddling, calling it a "hoax". Looks like the stress might be getting to Donald, the alternate reality field he creates around himself with a constant reflexive stream of bullshit, is starting to break down.

If you're a GOP congressman or senator running for election this fall you must be thrilled at the prospect of getting out there and rubbing shoulders with the common people this midterm. Ringing doorbells will be an adventure for sure and yer bound to be met with a few baseball bats, town halls will be a riot! Yer gonna need some list of "talking points" to carry Donald's water and get elected at the same time, a real feat of balancing. Vlad showing up at the WH in the middle of the campaign should just about put the cap on it for ya! You'll have a tratious, corrupt, psycho president in the process of going down in flames while losing his twisted mind and trying to take the country with him, good luck with that! Suicide anybody?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just a casual all caps tweet threatening war at 11:30 on a Sunday night.
> Super stable genius
> View attachment 4169662


he must be bipolar too..jesus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> he can't have a massive heart attack soon enough for me.


Imagine if the democrats win big in november and you work for the Trump administration, how long before the investigations and subpoenas begin? Lawyering up is gonna cost a fortune. The entire WH staff will resign in mass before january because all are gonna have to testify before congress and probably special commision(s) too. Nobody is gonna lie under oath for Donald when he might cut yer throat the next day as he has done with others. I'll bet half these assholes recorded their conversations with Trump to cover their asses in the future. I'll bet the russians recorded everything with Trump for years, if he farted in moscow they have it on tape.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

*Stelter: Sirens going off all over the place*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/07/23/warning-signs-going-off-stelter-rs-vpx.cnn
CNN's Brian Stelter says there are warning signs everywhere after President Trump's summit with Russian President Vladimir Putin in Helsinki, Finland.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2018)

Gowdy must have made a deal to stay out of prison.

https://www.topbuzz.com/a/6581130772718027270?user_id=6536264217716637706&language=en&region=us&app_id=1106&impr_id=6581421300877625606&gid=6581120996039344394&c=tw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Gowdy must have made a deal to stay out of prison.
> 
> https://www.topbuzz.com/a/6581130772718027270?user_id=6536264217716637706&language=en&region=us&app_id=1106&impr_id=6581421300877625606&gid=6581120996039344394&c=tw


He's almost starting to sound patriotic, almost. He was a former prosecutor and all of them know the score, Donald is fucked and so is the GOP for standing with him and obstructing justice. Trey is from a safe SC district, but he doesn't want to be around to pick up the pieces after the republicans shatter on the hard rock of reality so he's not running again. If this keeps up, districts like his in the heart of dixie might be up for grabs in november, Mueller's conclusions and a visit to the WH by Vlad might just do the trick too...


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2018)

Pity Trey Gowdy's parents put his head in a vise as an infant. Maybe they liked the look of Beaker, from the Muppets.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2018)

He's the banjo playing kid in the movie Deliverance all grown up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

*Rattled or frustrated, Trump is lashing out all over*
Analysis by Stephen Collinson, CNN
Updated 6:21 AM ET, Mon July 23, 2018
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/23/politics/donald-trump-russia-vladimir-putin-robert-mueller-cohen-north-korea/index.html

(CNN)President Donald Trump is lashing out in all directions as the fallout from his summit with Vladimir Putin becomes ever more toxic, the Russia investigation grinds on with no end in sight, and his frustration boils over on a lack of progress on North Korea.

The tensions reached a new level Sunday night when the President issued an all-caps threat against Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, who had warned the US that war with Tehran would be the "mother of all wars." Trump tweeted that Iran would "suffer consequences the likes of which few throughout history have ever suffered before" if its government again threatened the US, immediately ratcheting up tensions.
Exacerbating a sense of a White House under siege is the President's full-out assault on his former lawyer Michael Cohen, who recorded a conversation with Trump about a payment to a former Playboy model who alleges she had an affair with the former real estate tycoon before he entered politics.
The controversies raging around the Oval Office underline how the President is increasingly taking control of his own defense and is willing to dictate high-risk political and legal strategies. But his incessant and often false attacks on special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation also give the impression of someone who fears its ultimate conclusions and is unsettled that his fate may be out of his hands.


The most surreal aspect of the latest lurches of this unparalleled presidency is the intensifying public debate over the once implausible idea that the President of the United States is compromised by a hostile foreign power.
But Trump is vehemently defending the summit in Helsinki, Finland, seven days ago as a great success, despite lingering mystery over what went on in his private one-on-one meeting with Putin and amid uproar over his invitation to the Russian leader for a second summit at the White House.
He is also facing increasing scrutiny about the results of another major summit: his encounter with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un in Singapore last month, which ended with Trump declaring he had solved the isolated nation's nuclear threat.
Since then, Pyongyang has returned to its characteristic strategy of diplomatic obfuscation and delay. The Washington Post reported Sunday that despite publicly talking up the success of the summit, Trump was fuming to aides in private that there had not been more dramatic steps forward in denuclearizing the Korean Peninsula.
CNN's Kevin Liptak reported Sunday that according to a US official, the President had indeed registered frustration, but he was also convinced that North Korea's continued suspension of nuclear and missile tests was a positive achievement.
*No one can stop talking about the Putin summit*
One week on from the Putin summit, no one can stop talking about it. And Trump's defiance and failure to publicly rebuke the Russian leader in Finland over election interference is spurring unusual criticism from Republicans.
"The evidence is overwhelming," South Carolina Rep. Trey Gowdy said on "Fox News Sunday."
"It can be proven beyond any evidentiary burden that Russia is not our friend and they tried to attack us in 2016," Gowdy said. "So the President either needs to rely on the people that he has chosen to advise him, or those advisers need to reevaluate whether or not they can serve in this administration. But the disconnect cannot continue. The evidence is overwhelming, and the President needs to say that and act like it."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

topcat said:


> Pity Trey Gowdy's parents put his head in a vice as an infant. Maybe they liked the look of Beaker, from the Muppets.
> View attachment 4169809


Reminds me of a modern day Jefferson Davis...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed how totally fucking stupid the conservapigs meme's are? I try to laugh but the stupid is overwhelming.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


>


Icantdefendtrump.jpg


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


>


Irrelevant meme


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2018)

*Steve Schmidt: "Dangerous Day For American Democracy" | Deadline | MSNBC*




The former GOP strategist reacts to Trump’s threat to revoke security clearances from former intel officials who’ve been critical of his administration


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


>


how do you bankrupt many casinos? the house is guaranteed to win.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Imagine if the democrats win big in november and you work for the Trump administration, how long before the investigations and subpoenas begin? Lawyering up is gonna cost a fortune. The entire WH staff will resign in mass before january because all are gonna have to testify before congress and probably special commision(s) too. Nobody is gonna lie under oath for Donald when he might cut yer throat the next day as he has done with others. I'll bet half these assholes recorded their conversations with Trump to cover their asses in the future. I'll bet the russians recorded everything with Trump for years, if he farted in moscow they have it on tape.


.
i have a feeling when 'strong and powerful' putin and trump met alone, there was a laptop with some very special vids..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2018)

topcat said:


> Pity Trey Gowdy's parents put his head in a vice as an infant. Maybe they liked the look of Beaker, from the Muppets.
> View attachment 4169809


that's what happens with inbreeding. need we say more?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2018)

Apparently tRUmp gets some of his orders on twitter.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 23, 2018)

LOL WHAT A DOTARD!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Apparently tRUmp gets some of his orders on twitter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170048


Is it just me, or does his user name say "art of collusion"?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Steve Schmidt: "Dangerous Day For American Democracy" | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 don't even have it..that'll teach 'em

now for the president making money off his gig?







https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-presidential-seal/


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Apparently tRUmp gets some of his orders on twitter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170048



WTF? the rope..mueller is giving him plenty..even the brilliant writers of The Simpsons couldn't of come up with this narrative.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Is it just me, or does his user name say "art of collusion"?


you are correct


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2018)

MAKING AMERICA GREAT ?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2018)

Lol... Maga


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol... Maga
> View attachment 4170411


Getting out front of a WAVE ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 24, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol... Maga
> View attachment 4170411


He's a legend in his own mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2018)

23% of Americans are republicans and 88% of those approve of Trump's job performance, this is Trump's real base and when combined with the confused and ignorant independants (36%) amount to between 30 to 40% of the electorate. By the time Mueller is done with Trump those numbers should be closer to 30% by election day... The midterms are not looking good for the GOP and by the time november rolls around it will be even worse.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Amy Walter and Susan Page on Helsinski summit poll numbers, Trump factor in midterm races*




Amy Walter of the Cook Political Report and Susan Page of USA Today join Judy Woodruff to discuss how President Trump’s controversial meeting in Helsinki with Vladimir Putin is playing out in the polls, how the president is affecting midterm campaigns around the country, and why Sen. Bernie Sanders and Democratic House candidate Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez were campaigning in Kansas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Lol... Maga
> View attachment 4170411


Dear Donald...
Then why haven't you done anything to protect America? Also, why do you suck Putin's ass?

Not even the base is stupid enough to believe that one, a lie too far methinks.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dear Donald...
> Then why haven't you done anything to protect America? Also, why do you suck Putin's ass?
> 
> Not even the base is stupid enough to believe that one, a lie too far methinks.


Read the comments on that post. People are indeed dumb enough to believe it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Read the comments on that post. People are indeed dumb enough to believe it


30% won't win elections and if the GOP loses the house Trump is in trouble when Mueller presents his conclusions to congress. I figure Mueller has got Trump firmly by the balls with a rock solid case on multiple charges and the senate will have a hard time finding him innocent. I think by the time the midterms roll around the GOP senate majority might even be in trouble, even though they only have 8 seats open. The GOP has a lot of senate sets up for grabs in 2020 and if they are to have any hope at all, Trump will have to be a bad memory well before then.

Racism runs deep in america and across a sizable proportion of the electorate, but Donald is very bad and I don't think the GOP can overcome all the baggage and bullshit that go along with Trump. They have the majority of the white vote, but is it enough of it to win? Fortunately enough white folks are smart enough not fall for Trump and the party of stupid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 30% won't win elections and if the GOP loses the house Trump is in trouble when Mueller presents his conclusions to congress. I figure Mueller has got Trump firmly by the balls with a rock solid case on multiple charges and the senate will have a hard time finding him innocent. I think by the time the midterms roll around the GOP senate majority might even be in trouble, even though they only have 8 seats open. The GOP has a lot of senate sets up for grabs in 2020 and if they are to have any hope at all, Trump will have to be a bad memory well before then.
> 
> Racism runs deep in america and across a sizable proportion of the electorate, but Donald is very bad and I don't think the GOP can overcome all the baggage and bullshit that go along with Trump. They have the majority of the white vote, but is it enough of it to win? Fortunately enough white folks are smart enough not fall for Trump and the party of stupid.


Millennials will probably save the country if they stay focused but i fear they are the NOW generation and will give up if they don't get what they want NOW
I'm a dying breed but maybe that is a good thing ...America has always been great to me ...warts and all


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2018)

*Trump-ally congressmen introduce impeachment resolution against Deputy AG Rosenstein*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/25/politics/rosenstein-impeachment-resolution/index.html
(CNN)House Freedom Caucus leaders Reps. Mark Meadows and Jim Jordan on Wednesday escalated their fight with the Justice Department, introducing a resolution to impeach Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein.

The resolution is not a sign that the House is about to vote to impeach Rosenstein, as House Judiciary Chairman Bob Goodlatte and House Oversight Chairman Trey Gowdy -- who have been pushing for documents from the Justice Department -- did not sign on. The House is also leaving for a month long recess after Thursday.
The resolution to impeach Rosenstein, which Meadows and his conservative allies have been threatening for weeks, is the strongest step that conservative allies of President Donald Trump have taken in their feud with Rosenstein and the Justice Department.
In a statement, Meadows said Rosenstein should be impeached because of the Justice Department stonewalling of congressional subpoenas, hiding information from Congress and for signing one of the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act warrant renewals for Trump campaign foreign policy adviser Carter Page.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By no means a done deal, just showboating for Trump, I don't think the senate would convict and I don't even think they can get a majority in the house to impeach, they have absolutely no case for starters. Any vote to impeach Rosenstein would happen at the start of election season after the upcoming break and not too many GOP house members want to be on the record for that during the election.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2018)

Talk is they don't have the votes, not even close supposedly, so this is just another distraction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2018)

Too bad, Trump was lining up Vlad's visit for around nov second! I'll bet Mitch McConnell shit a brick when he heard that Vlad would be staying at the WH a week before the midterms! Makes me wonder about Donald...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House says next Trump-Putin meeting delayed*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/25/politics/trump-putin-meeting-delay/index.html

Washington (CNN)The follow-up meeting President Donald Trump proposed holding with his Russian counterpart in the fall will no longer happen this year, the White House said on Wednesday.

"The President believes that the next bilateral meeting with President Putin should take place after the Russia witch hunt is over, so we've agreed that it will be after the first of the year," Trump's national security adviser John Bolton said in a statement.
The second set of talks, which Trump instructed Bolton to organize last week, drew surprise and consternation among some national security officials. The invitation was abruptly announced on Twitter by White House press secretary Sarah Sanders. Moscow had yet to accept before the delay was announced.


Trump inviting Putin to Washington this fall
"In Helsinki, @POTUS agreed to ongoing working level dialogue between the two security council staffs," Sanders wrote. "President Trump asked @Ambjohnbolton to invite President Putin to Washington in the fall and those discussions are already underway."


The news caught at least one senior administration off guard. Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats was being interviewed on stage when the announcement came. He reacted with shock, angering some in the White House. He was later forced to apologize.
The Kremlin, which acknowledged the invitation last week, did not immediately accept. Instead, a spokesman suggested the talks could occur on the sidelines of international summits.
"There was no discussion of future contacts at the Helsinki meeting, but several days later the United States suggested hosting the next summit in Washington at the end of the year," a Kremlin aide was quoted saying in TASS, the state-run news agency. "The offer was conveyed by US National Security Adviser John Bolton. Trump also touched upon this matter in his statements."
"Practical steps to prepare for that meeting have not yet begun," the aide said.
He did not rule out that the possibility that Putin and Trump could meet on the sidelines of the G20 summit in Argentina and other international forums attended by both leaders.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like Gerrymandered Jordan is gonna toss his hat in the ring. I'm sure he'll protect the constitution like he protected those athletes back home...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Jim Jordan to run for House speaker*




Rep. Jim Jordan, a leader in the conservative House Freedom Caucus and former chairman of the group, told CNN he will announce his run for speaker of the House of Representatives in a letter to colleagues.
Jordan has long said he was interested in the post, but the news comes after Jordan has faced questions about his time as an assistant coach at Ohio State University and whether he knew about alleged sexual abuse by a former Ohio State medical doctor who treated athletes there.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Gerrymandered Jordan is gonna toss his hat in the ring. I'm sure he'll protect the constitution like he protected those athletes back home...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Rep. Jim Jordan to run for House speaker*
> 
> ...


Gym jordan has no chance


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4171545


*Why the Allen Weisselberg subpoena is so dangerous for Trump*
*Allen Weisselberg, the man at the financial center of Trump's businesses, presents a new problem for the president.*
https://thinkprogress.org/allen-weisselberg-subpoenaed-trump-organization-cohen-investigation-187aa7fafd57/
Allen Weisselberg, the man at the financial center of President Trump’s sprawling business operation for the past several decades, has been subpoenaed as a witness in the federal criminal probe into longtime Trump associate Michael Cohen, the Wall Street Journal reported Thursday.

According to the Journal, the exact date of the subpoena is currently unknown, so it’s possible Weisselberg may have already testified.

News of the subpoena comes days after a secret audio recording of Cohen speaking with Trump was leaked to the press. In the recording, the two men are overheard discussing a payment to American Media Inc. (AMI), which had purchased former Playboy model Karen McDougal’s story of an alleged affair she had with Trump years earlier, shortly before the 2016 election. The company — whose CEO, David Pecker, is friends with Trump — never ran the story, allegedly employing a practice known as “catch and kill,” to ensure McDougal never took her story public.

Cohen can be heard in the recording saying he had talked to Weisselberg about the logistics of purchasing McDougal’s story from AMI. “I’ve spoken to Allen Weisselberg about how to set the whole thing up with…funding,” Cohen says, adding that he and Weisselberg had discussed what happens “when it comes time for the financing.”

Weisselberg also reportedly arranged the $130,000 payment to adult film actress Stormy Daniels, who also claims to have had an affair with Trump, in the weeks leading up to the election. Weisselberg has said he didn’t know the payments, which were routed through Cohen and meant to act as hush money, were meant for Daniels.

It’s unclear if prosecutors are interested in that payment or in something more fundamental to Trump’s business or charity, which Weisselberg also spearheaded.

Weisselberg serves as the Trump Organization’s Chief Financial Officer and Executive Vice President, having joined the company after he graduated college in the 1970s. He mostly keeps a low profile: his name does not appear on the Trump Organization’s website, and he has been described as Trump’s “closest business confidant,” and a Trump aide who “fits in with the wallpaper.”

Since Trump’s inauguration, Weisselberg — along with the president’s sons, Donald Jr. and Eric — has been responsible for any company decisions, supposedly without any involvement on the part of the president.

He was named a trustee of the neither blind nor independent Donald J. Trump Revocable Trust, which holds the president’s assets (and from which the president can withdraw money whenever he wishes). Bloomberg reported that Weisselberg also became deeply involved in Trump’s personal finances over the years; among other things, he “paid household bills, made large purchases for Trump, and has communicated with Trump’s outside investment advisers.”

Weisselberg was also the treasurer of the now-defunct Donald J. Trump Foundation. The charity is being sued by the state of New York for “extensive and persistent violations of state and federal law,” including allegedly using charity funds to support Trump’s presidential campaign. Weisselberg’s name notably showed up in an email Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski sent before the Iowa caucuses asking, “Is there any way we can make some disbursements this week while in Iowa? Specifically on Saturday.”

Weisselberg has not been charged with anything, but his involvement with the investigation could open up new avenues for investigators.

The probe is being conducted by prosecutors in the Southern District of New York, following a raid on Cohen’s office and residences earlier this year. During that raid, investigators seized scores of documents and papers related to Cohen’s work for the president, including the aforementioned audio recording, which he took without Trump’s knowledge.

The raid itself was instigated following a referral from Special Counsel Robert Mueller, who is currently investigating Russian interference in the 2016 election and possible obstruction by Trump and his associates. That could spell trouble for the president: even if Trump interferes with the Mueller probe or attempts to have it shut down, the Cohen investigation would proceed, leaving Trump exposed.


_*Philip Rucker

@PhilipRucker
Just got off phone with a former Trump Org employee who echoed @KatyTurNBC reporting on Weisselberg subpoena: “Alan knows everything and anything about all the financials...He knows every dollar that goes in and every dollar that leaves. He knows where all the bodies are buried.”

2:59 PM - Jul 26, 2018
8,744
3,604 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy
“Alan knows everything and anything about all the financials…He knows every dollar that goes in and every dollar that leaves,” a former Trump Organization employee told Washington Post White House bureau chief Philip Rucker on Thursday. “He knows where all the bodies are buried.”*_

As of yet, the president has not commented on the new development. Spokespersons for the Trump Organization also declined the Journal’s request for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2018)

*WSJ: Top Trump Org. official subpoenaed*




Allen Weisselberg, a top Trump Organization official and the company's longtime chief financial officer, has been subpoenaed to testify as part of the ongoing criminal investigation into President Donald Trump's former attorney Michael Cohen, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing people familiar with the investigation. CNN's Brynn Gingras reports.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hope Donald helps this guy out with his legal fees! Donald isn't spending money on his own legal defence, Cohen has better legal help, so he probably won't pay for his accountant's legal fees either. Trump is planning (hoping) he can run to russia when the heat gets too hot, he's not gonna waste money on legal fees for cases he can't win. As long as he can spend sucker money like campaign contributions on legal expenses for him and his family, he won't spend any of his own. I'd be looking for Trump to be moving money offshore, to the extent he has any, that might be hard to do now.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Have any real restaurants put nothingburgers on the menu yet?

That shit needs to be like a half pound of beef and pork with all the toppings.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 26, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Have any real restaurants put nothingburgers on the menu yet?
> 
> That shit needs to be like a half pound of beef and pork with all the toppings.



I don't care for them, they all have russian dressing.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 26, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Have any real restaurants put nothingburgers on the menu yet?
> 
> That shit needs to be like a half pound of beef and pork with all the toppings.


Special prosecutor sauce


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 26, 2018)

When trump falls pence will be president and possibly paul ryan vp. Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 26, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't care for them, they all have russian dressing.


The secret sauce, Its been russian dressing all along. Gasp!


----------



## vancityj (Jul 26, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> When trump falls...


*Wishful thinking* is the formation of beliefs and making decisions according to what might be pleasing to imagine instead of by appealing to evidence, rationality, or reality. It is a product of resolving conflicts between belief and desire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2018)

vancityj said:


> *Wishful thinking* is the formation of beliefs and making decisions according to what might be pleasing to imagine instead of by appealing to evidence, rationality, or reality. It is a product of resolving conflicts between belief and desire.


BINGO! Fool
*Cohen Prepared To Assert To Mueller Trump Knew About 2016 Trump Tower Mtg. | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence talks with fmr. federal prosecutor Mimi Rocah about the potential consequences for President Trump after NBC News source said Trump's fmr. lawyer Michael Cohen is prepared to assert to Robert Mueller that Trump knew in advance of the 2016 meeting with Russians at Trump Tower for dirt on Hillary Clinton. Tim O'Brien and Mieke Eoyang also join.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> When trump falls pence will be president and possibly paul ryan vp. Beam me up Scotty.


If Trump falls after the midterms Nancy Pelosi might be president since Pence is into this russian shit up to his neck. Not wishful thinking, but a very real possibility, impeachment before the end of the year might even be on the table if the GOP gets fucked over enough.

Too bad about Vlad's visit being delayed that would have given the democrats the senate for sure!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like Trump might be doing something dramatic tomorrow or this weekend to get the Cohen news off the front pages! Cohen is spilling the beans on Donald and the meeting with the russians, EXPLOSIVE! This is smoking gun stuff... Trump and the family must be shitting bricks and freaking out bigly. Look for a tweet tornado...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 27, 2018)

vancityj said:


> *Wishful thinking* is the formation of beliefs and making decisions according to what might be pleasing to imagine instead of by appealing to evidence, rationality, or reality. It is a product of resolving conflicts between belief and desire.


Do you believe in the toof ferry?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Trump might be doing something dramatic tomorrow or this weekend to get the Cohen news off the front pages! Cohen is spilling the beans on Donald and the meeting with the russians, EXPLOSIVE! This is smoking gun stuff... Trump and the family must be shitting bricks and freaking out bigly. Look for a tweet tornado...


Just another Saturday crying session with the useful idiot


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 27, 2018)

I hear Hannity is concerned about Cohen's recordings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

vancityj said:


> *Wishful thinking* is the formation of beliefs and making decisions according to what might be pleasing to imagine instead of by appealing to evidence, rationality, or reality. It is a product of resolving conflicts between belief and desire.


you might be right. it does seem that the "average" person is stupider, less empathetic, more self absorbed, and feels more entitled than people did 20 years ago. so maybe most of them deserve trump. but some of us deserve better. so those of us who are more evolved have to suffer for the average people....again....we're getting tired of waiting for you to catch up, we may start eliminating you soon


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> I hear Hannity is concerned about Cohen's recordings.


man, i hope so. maybe him and OReilly can team up on a podcast?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

*Putin: 'Ready' to go to Washington, invites Trump to Moscow*




Russian President Vladimir Putin said he is ready to go to Washington and has invited US President Donald Trump to Moscow, but there "has to be necessary conditions."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maybe it's still on! I wonder when Mitch McConnell is gonna call up Mueller and beg him to present his conclusions! Another russian meeting, Donald must need extra instructions because he's so stupid, Vlad needs to give him an update.

Millions of American morons are eager to give their freedom to a traitor in exchange for the vague promise of getting at the brown folks and their "liberal" allies. Why not, they gave up health care for themselves and their families because they are controlled by hate and fear. They also gave the 1% the biggest tax cut in history at the expense of everyone else including themselves, only hate make ya that stupid, folks with low IQs have more sense.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Putin: 'Ready' to go to Washington, invites Trump to Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The summit to return the Soviet union to greatness?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2018)

Maybe he's planning to run after the midterms go blue, if the election isn't hacked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

he should be planning his escape route to russia, may be the only way he avoids being shot or hung


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2018)

Tether him to Senator Burr until his trial


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey, listen to the Progressives(TM). Russian interference in our election and helping Trump win is all a distraction from passing Sander's universal health care bill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, listen to the Progressives(TM). Russian interference in our election and helping Trump win is all a distraction from passing Sander's universal health care bill.


I keep hearing the conservatives support treason, not progressives. If you had single payer health care you will go a long way to reducing the fear in American society, this will help to elect more responsible governments. Besides a single payer system would cost less than a third of the current mess. Racism is the only reason the richest country in the world doesn't have universal health care, a shameful situation. It's the same reason that got Trump elected and it's the reason he's still there, the base control the GOP and they are racist to the core.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he should be planning his escape route to russia, may be the only way he avoids being shot or hung


does a 727 have enough range from Mar a Lardo to Moscow?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> does a 727 have enough range from Mar a Lardo to Moscow?


He will make the trip on AF1 and if he's spooked he'd do it before the election too! His farewell message to America will be, SO LONG SUCKERS! Donald will claim a deep state coup brought him down and do propaganda from moscow for Vlad. He'll be in moscow a long time before he loses support from the base and republican senators will pilgrimage to moscow to try and talk Donald into coming back home. They will beg for treason


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I keep hearing the conservatives support treason, not progressives. If you had single payer health care you will go a long way to reducing the fear in American society, this will help to elect more responsible governments. Besides a single payer system would cost less than a third of the current mess. Racism is the only reason the richest country in the world doesn't have universal health care, a shameful situation.


*Why Don’t Sanders Supporters Care About the Russia Investigation?*

_https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/14/opinion/bernie-supporters-russia-investigation.html

Some believe that Russian meddling is, at best, irrelevant to the needs of working-class Americans, whom Democrats should focus on: Katrina vanden Heuvel, the editor of The Nation, has chastised Democrats, saying, “Focusing on Trump’s ties to Russia alone will not win the crucial 2018 midterm elections, nor will it win meaningful victories on issues like health care, climate change, and inequality that affect all of our lives.”

Others say that the investigation is an overhyped, “neo-McCarthyist” conspiracy theory. The journalist Masha Gessen, for example, wrote in The New York Review of Books that it was “distracting from real, documentable, and documented issues” and at the same time “promoting a xenophobic conspiracy theory in the cause of removing a xenophobic conspiracy theorist from office.”_

*Bernie Sanders: Russia and Stormy Daniels distract us from real problem of inequality*

_https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/mar/20/bernie-sanders-russia-and-stormy-daniels-distract-us-from-real-problem-of-inequality

Enough about Russia and Stormy Daniels. The leaders of the progressive movement want to talk about growing income inequality in the US.

At a live-streamed town hall event on Monday night, Senator Bernie Sanders once again circumvented cable news to host a 90-minute panel discussion on poverty, the decline of the middle class and the consolidation of corporate power.

He was joined in Washington by Senator Elizabeth Warren, director Michael Moore and economist Darrick Hamilton while roughly 1.7 million viewers tuned in to watch online, according to Sanders’ office. 

Speaking to the Guardian before the event, Sanders said: “We have to fight Trump every day. But we have to not lose our vision as to where we want to go as a country. We can talk about the disastrous role Russia has played in trying to undermine American democracy. That is enormously important. But we also have to talk about the fact that we have the highest rate of child poverty in any major economy of the world.”
_
The two -- fighting child poverty and investigating Russia are not linked at all. Yet, Sanders portrays Russia investigation as an impediment to fixing US social problems. We can and should do both. The reason we haven't passed universal healthcare is only tangentially linked to the Russia investigation -- in that Republicans hold power in part due to Russian meddling.

There is a Russian connection with Sanders. I don't know how tenuous or how strong it is but there is some other reason why Sanders is trying to using the old false dilemma argument. We can so investigate Russian interference AND fight to reduce childhood poverty. The reason we have not addressed the latter has more to do with who is in power. I don't know why Sanders led his movement in this direction but I smell a rotten fish in that pile of garbage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

Here is what Donald is thinking about, this guy has the keys to the kingdom.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CFO Of President Trump Org Reportedly Being Called To Testify In Cohen Case | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




The CFO of the Trump Organization is reportedly being called to testify in Michael Cohen’s case. Ali Velshi and tax expert David Cay Johnston tell you all about Allen Weisselberg’s long history with the Trump family and whether or not he’ll flip on the president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> *Why Don’t Sanders Supporters Care About the Russia Investigation?*
> 
> _https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/14/opinion/bernie-supporters-russia-investigation.html
> 
> ...


You seem to be overly concerned about Bernie, he has a lot of corporate democratic enemies and anybody who is in someone's pocket is no friend of Bernie's. During the 2016 election Trumps air time on the corporate networks was measured in weeks and Bernie's was measured literally in seconds. With the recent gutting of the ACA a lot of people are gonna be worried to death about health care and it's a good issue for a large segment of the electorate. Freaking out about Trump won't get to all the potential voters, good health care policy will help to get rid of the GOP and Trump too. The problem with the GOP was they bitched about the ACA but never had an alternative except crawl away and die if yer poor.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You seem to be overly concerned about Bernie, he has a lot of corporate democratic enemies and anybody who is in someone's pocket is no friend of Bernie's. During the 2016 election Trumps air time on the networks was measured in weeks and Bernies was measured literally in seconds. With the recent gutting of the ACA a lot of people are gonna be worried to death about health care and it's a good issue for a large segment of the electorate. Freaking out about Trump won't get to all the potential voters, good health care policy will help to get rid of the GOP and Trump too. The problem with the GOP was they bitched about the ACA but never had an alternative except crawl away and die if yer poor.


Then tell me, do you think the Russia investigation is in fact a distraction? I assume you don't. If you don't, what good can come from Sanders saying that?

By the way, Sanders excoriated Democrats for implementing the ACA because he wanted universal healthcare. Not that anybody could pass Universal Healthcare at the time.


----------



## travisw (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> During the 2016 election Trumps air time on the corporate networks was measured in weeks and Bernie's was measured literally in seconds.


Yeah, that isn't true.

Sanders did receive less coverage than Clinton in 2015. Which wasn't surprising given he had not yet won anything, and she was receiving more, let's not forget, it was mostly negative scrutiny over her use of a private server to handle email and never ending coverage of Benghazi.

Starting in Jan. the two have received very similar amounts of coverage, from January 4 to February 12, Sanders' campaign was covered for 32 minutes on the network newscasts -- less than Clinton (36 minutes) and Trump (51 minutes), but more than Ted Cruz (26 minutes) and Rubio (nine minutes). 

Another study, by researchers at the USC Annenberg Center on Communication Leadership and Policy, also found rough parity between the two.

Ev Boyle, the associate director of the center, and a group of researchers spent a week counting every mention of a candidate on 14 major news websites, including latimes.com.

"The Bernie Blackout isn't really a thing," Boyle concluded, noting that Sanders had close to the same level of coverage as Clinton, although both were far behind Trump.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2018)

travisw said:


> Yeah, that isn't true.
> 
> Sanders did receive less coverage than Clinton in 2015. Which wasn't surprising given he had not yet won anything, and she was receiving more, let's not forget, it was mostly negative scrutiny over her use of a private server to handle email and never ending coverage of Benghazi.
> 
> ...


Rigged


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 27, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Rigged


Fake news.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> Fake news.


Sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

I see Donald is just hopping mad about Cohen and his bookkeeper, now Cohen is accusing Trump of direct involvement in the russian meeting at Trump tower. The heat is being cranked up and Mueller is just sitting back and watching Trump implode, he'll make his move at the best possible moment. Mueller's moves will be timed with the election in mind and it will put maximum pressure on the republicans and present the facts before the American people before the election. Mueller wants Donald's ass bigly and he's gonna get it, before charging the family, on NY state charges if required.

I figure Donald will issue pardons from moscow until he's removed from office and if he runs to moscow he'll pardon the russians and his family. He might even pardon thousands of dangerous criminals from moscow just to fuck with the USA and tie up the courts. He'll have lots of time since the republicans won't impeach him even if lives in moscow. Murder doesn't matter to his base and neither does treason, most of them are willing to cut their own throats and uncle Sam's too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Then tell me, do you think the Russia investigation is in fact a distraction? I assume you don't. If you don't, what good can come from Sanders saying that?
> 
> By the way, Sanders excoriated Democrats for implementing the ACA because he wanted universal healthcare. Not that anybody could pass Universal Healthcare at the time.


The russian business is deadly serious and Bernie thinks so too from his many public statements. Ya can't fault Bernie for standing his ground against the corporate democrats like the Clintons who made the democratic party just another version of the republicans, betrayed the working people for corporate cash and took the only choice the people had away from them.

Even after they cheated him, he stood with them against Trump for the good of the country like the patriot he is. The week after the election when everybody was in shock, Bernie soldiered on and ya saw him a lot on TV. Cut Bernie some slack, he's one of the good guys who cares about the country. If Bernie went up against Trump he would have beat him like a fucking drum in 2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

travisw said:


> Yeah, that isn't true.
> 
> Sanders did receive less coverage than Clinton in 2015. Which wasn't surprising given he had not yet won anything, and she was receiving more, let's not forget, it was mostly negative scrutiny over her use of a private server to handle email and never ending coverage of Benghazi.
> 
> ...


You've done yer homework apparently, I heard that Bernie only got seconds of air time on ABC while they covered Trump's empty podium for a half hour. Bernie was the change candidate and that's what the people wanted above all else, with russian help Donald conned enough of them.

Bernie sure got a lot of air time right after the election though, while everybody else was in shock, Bernie carried on, another day at the office. Bernie also sowed the seeds of change and his disciples are running in 2018 with some success too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The russian business is deadly serious and Bernie thinks so too from his many public statements. Ya can't fault Bernie for standing his ground against the corporate democrats like the Clintons who made the democratic party just another version of the republicans, betrayed the working people for corporate cash and took the only choice the people had away from them.
> 
> Even after they cheated him, he stood with them against Trump for the good of the country like the patriot he is. The week after the election when everybody was in shock, Bernie soldiered on and ya saw him a lot on TV. Cut Bernie some slack, he's one of the good guys who cares about the country. If Bernie went up against Trump he would have beat him like a fucking drum in 2016.


Rigged
and 
Distraction
and
If Bernie hadn't lost he would have won




Yeah. Well, some people don't need facts, I suppose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Rigged
> and
> Distraction
> and
> ...


The DNC screwed Bernie that's a fact and DNC people resigned over it. Bernie came on side and encouraged his supporters to do so for the good of the country. In the end Clinton got more delegates, she was a democrat and Bernie was an outsider who represented change.

If Bernie ran against Trump in the election he would have won hands down and I believe there's polling to back it up. Clinton was a horrible candidate, she might have made a fine president, but as a candidate it was an uphill slog.

Attacks on Bernie and progressives are a distraction, Trump and the GOP are the enemies of America. Bernie has honor, guys like Corey Booker are corporate democrats who lack character and courage, not much better than the GOP. Bernie is the leading voice for getting money out of politics and offers real solutions that work just fine in other countries like Canada. America needs to go extremely left just to get to the center and out of the right wing ditch created by the billionaire owned media.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's what should be of concern, Canada is considered a security risk and has sanctions on it's aluminum along with other allies. Canada has a free trade agreement with the USA and the WTO will settle the matter in the end.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sanctions on Russia's Rusal could be lifted, Mnuchin says*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/27/politics/mnuchin-russia-sanctions-rusal/index.html

(CNN)The Trump administration is looking into lifting sanctions against a major Russian aluminum company founded by one of Vladimir Putin's closest allies.

The Treasury Department is considering relieving Rusal of penalties even though its former owner, oligarch Oleg Deripaska, was sanctioned this year by the US in an attempt to punish the Kremlin for interfering in the 2016 US presidential election.
The possible relief for Rusal comes as President Donald Trump continues to deal with the fallout from his Helsinki summit with the Russian president. Democrats and Republicans urged Trump to ramp up sanctions -- not dial them back -- and strike at even more sectors of the Russian economy.
The US imposed sanctions on Rusal in April because of its ties to Deripaska. But the Treasury Department said a few weeks later that it was considering removing sanctions against the massive aluminum company after a surge in aluminum prices.
In an interview with CNN, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin said the US government knew the impact sanctions would have on Rusal. The company's founder, Deripaska, has since stepped down from his role as a non-executive director on its board.
"It wasn't a surprise that Rusal was going to get picked up if we sanctioned Deripaska," Mnuchin said on the sidelines of the G-20 meeting of finance ministers in Buenos Aires on Saturday. "We evaluated the impact. We made a decision."
Representatives from Rusal could not be reached for comment.
Related: US signals it would consider some exemptions on Iranian oil
By targeting Deripaska and six other prominent Russian oligarchs the Treasury specifically hit members of Putin's inner circle.
The Treasury said Deripaska had been accused of bribery, extortion, racketeering, ordering the murder of a rival businessman and having links to organized crime. Deripaska has denied "the alleged basis" of US sanctions, according to statements he provided to London's High Court, the Telegraph reported in May.
At the time, Mnuchin said the sanctions were intended to punish Russia for aggressive behavior around the world, which also included Russia's annexation of Crimea and its military campaign in Syria. But the move wound up roiling global aluminum markets.
Mnuchin said the priority of the Trump administration was to enforce sanctions against Russia, including Rusal, as required under a law passed by Congress last summer to punish Russia for interfering in the US election.
"We were going to enforce the Russia sanctions," said Mnuchin not put Rusal out of business. "The objective was to impact the oligarchs, not to impact the hardworking people of Rusal as a result of the sanctions."
Related: Defense bill offers harsh words for Russia and China
The law passed by Congress last year gives Treasury new powers to go after Russian oligarchs. Trump reluctantly signed the bill, which was passed with a veto-proof majority, despite criticizing the legislation and previously questioning the effectiveness of US sanctions against Russia.
While seeking sanctions relief, Rusal has taken steps to water down Deripaska's involvement in the company. Deripaska has previously agreed to reduce his stake to below 50% and resign from the firm's board in order to give Rusal a shot at getting off the sanctions list. Seven other members of the board, nominated by a Deripaska-owned company, also resigned in May.
Deripaska also has financial ties to Paul Manafort, who was Trump's campaign chairman in 2016 and is now awaiting trial on a slew of financial crimes related to his work for the Russia-friendly government of Ukraine. Manafort was charged by special counsel Robert Mueller, who is tasked with investigating Russia's interference in the 2016 election and related matters.
None of the recent sanctions against Deripaska are related to his ties to Manafort.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The DNC screwed Bernie that's a fact and DNC people resigned over it. Bernie came on side and encouraged his supporters to do so for the good of the country. In the end Clinton got more delegates, she was a democrat and Bernie was an outsider who represented change.
> 
> If Bernie ran against Trump in the election he would have won hands down and I believe there's polling to back it up. Clinton was a horrible candidate, she might have made a fine president, but as a candidate it was an uphill slog.
> 
> Attacks on Bernie and progressives are a distraction, Trump and the GOP are the enemies of America. Bernie has honor, guys like Corey Booker are corporate democrats who lack character and courage, not much better than the GOP. Bernie is the leading voice for getting money out of politics and offers real solutions that work just fine in other countries like Canada. America needs to go extremely left just to get to the center and out of the right wing ditch created by the billionaire owned media.


I got your message the first time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2018)

*Stephen Examines The Conservative 'Walk Away' Memes*




A series of conservative's #WalkAway memes show former Democrats explaining why they left the party. Only problem is, the people are stock photos from Shutterstock.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2018)

Sure would like to see this.

http://dcist.com/2018/07/dc_attorney_general_karl_racine_may.php


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2018)

An example showing how I feel where the real differences lie between Progressives(TM), progressives, and Republicans. Herein is a discussion regarding socialist policies and the new image "social democrat"






Its hard to watch all the way through. I'll just say that there wasn't disagreement between the two Democrats on policies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> An example showing how I feel where the real differences lie between Progressives(TM), progressives, and Republicans. Herein is a discussion regarding socialist policies and the new image "social democrat"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure capitalism doesn't exist and neither does pure communism, instead in all successful democracies we have socialism, even in the USA. We have a mix of the systems in practical use to varying degrees, some more socialist countries appear to do quite well economically.

In 30 to 50 years we'll all be communists when 80 to 90% of the population become unemployable and redundant, your seeing the beginnings of this trend now. Technology makes us all richer, it's increasingly gonna be a question of distribution, the 1% owning 90% of the wealth and not paying taxes on it is unsustainable. Single payer health care systems, free college education and guaranteed annual incomes are the way of the future, there's no choice in the matter if people are be valued human beings instead of seen as useless mouths.

Trump is serving the purpose of destroying and dividing the right in the USA, global economic changes must flow from the USA and the destruction of the right is helpful if the world is to move forward. In Canada the right was divided for a decade and the country was better for it, in California the republicans disappeared and the place went from ungovernable to an economic success overnight. Hopefully Trump does the same for the right in America, helps it disappear. The democrats need a progressive socialist wing to balance and watch the corporate types and the big money they thirst after that will now follow the democrats into power.

A large majority of Americans want money out of politics and it should be top priority. The russians were buying into the American political system because it's for sale to the highest bidder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2018)

I figure this is a good metaphor for the current situation, think of Bugs as Trump and the Hillbillies as republicans dancing to his tune after he pulled the plug on the republican party establishment and started calling the "tune" out to the base. Come on, the current reality is not as funny, but is more absurd than this cartoon!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bugs Bunny's square dance in 'Hillbilly Hare'*


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)

*!WITCHHUNT!*
*



*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

*There are 100 days to the midterm election. Here's what to watch*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/29/politics/100-days-until-midterms-outlook/index.html

Washington (CNN)Voters are now 100 days away from delivering their verdict on President Donald Trump's first two years in office, and while the political landscape could shift dramatically in three months, right now, the wind is at Democrats' backs.

Democrats need a net gain of 23 seats to wrest control of the House away from Republicans. And they need a net gain of two seats to take a Senate majority, although the path to get to that number is difficult.
Trump got some welcome news on Friday, with the announcement that the economy grew at a 4.1% in the second quarter, the best number since 2014. Trump will surely make that growth part of his midterms pitch to voters.
But despite a strong economy, the GOP's woes are evident in Trump's sagging approval rating and Democrats' edge in the generic congressional ballot. They're even more stark with Democratic candidates outraising Republicans in the vast majority of competitive races.
But the biggest problem for the GOP -- which has played out consistently in special elections over the last year -- is that Democratic voters are much more enthusiastic, and therefore more likely to vote in November.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump falls after the midterms Nancy Pelosi might be president since Pence is into this russian shit up to his neck. Not wishful thinking, but a very real possibility, impeachment before the end of the year might even be on the table if the GOP gets fucked over enough.
> 
> Too bad about Vlad's visit being delayed that would have given the democrats the senate for sure!


he wanted to bring putin to prove that putin threw the race for the 2018 midterms blue wave..'he was here..he could've done it'. bloody red meat for the 30% unfortunately putin has already professed his love for trump that day..kind of hard to walk back 'yes, i did..yes, i did'.

this was all put together during the helsinki meeting.

he's not coming because that strategy is no longer viable BECAUSE of what putin admitted.

i can't believe trump was still so stupid as to suggest a visit..personally, if i were putin..i'd stay far away from entering the US.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You seem to be overly concerned about Bernie, he has a lot of corporate democratic enemies and anybody who is in someone's pocket is no friend of Bernie's. During the 2016 election Trumps air time on the corporate networks was measured in weeks and Bernie's was measured literally in seconds. With the recent gutting of the ACA a lot of people are gonna be worried to death about health care and it's a good issue for a large segment of the electorate. Freaking out about Trump won't get to all the potential voters, good health care policy will help to get rid of the GOP and Trump too. The problem with the GOP was they bitched about the ACA but never had an alternative except crawl away and die if yer poor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

I figure Mikey has more things to worry about than being disbarred, hard to practice law from prison. Sounds like obstruction of justice and threatening a witness to me...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rudy Giuliani: Michael Cohen Has Been Warned To Keep His Mouth Shut*
*Cohen is in "grave danger of being disbarred" for violating attorney-client privilege, Trump's lawyer said.*
By Mary Papenfuss, HuffPost US
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/giuliani-says-cohen-has-been-warned-to-keep-quiet_us_5b5cff5ae4b0b15aba997304

President Donald Trump’s legal team has warned his former fixer, Michael Cohen, to stop speaking out and violating lawyer-client confidentiality, the president’s attorney Rudy Giuliani told ABC News Saturday.

The warning comes just six days after Trump’s team waived lawyer-client privilege concerning a recorded conversation between Cohen and his former boss apparently about a payment to former Playboy model who has said she and Trump had a long-running affair. 

“We have complained” to Cohen’s lawyers that “he’s violated the attorney-client privilege, publicly and privately,” Giuliani told the network. Giuliani said Cohen is in “grave danger of being disbarred.”

But Cohen’s attorney, Lanny Davis, told Huffpost in a statement that Giuliani “seems to be confused.”

Giuliani “expressly waived attorney-client privilege last week and repeatedly and inaccurately — as proven by the tape — talked and talked about the recording, forfeiting all confidentiality,” Davis said.
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 29, 2018)

fuck rudy, that piece of shit is gonna get his, just like trump...


----------



## blaze 57 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 29, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


Jennie Craig ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


Are you so gay for him that you have to fake soft-core porn?

Why don't you post the real Time magazine covers of him?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


Homoerotic fetishization of a morbidly obese septuagenarian 

Sad


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

Less than a hundred days until the midterms and Donald wants to shut the government down, the GOP leadership must be thrilled! A government shutdown 60 days before a general election.
Sometimes I think Donald might be secretly working for the democrats, but he'd be moonlighting from his regular job working for Vlad.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump threatens shutdown over wall, immigration*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/29/politics/donald-trump-shutdown-wall/index.html
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump threatened to push the government into shutdown ahead of the coming appropriations deadline in September if Congress does not fund his border wall and change the nation's immigration laws.

"I would be willing to 'shut down' government if the Democrats do not give us the votes for Border Security, which includes the Wall! Must get rid of Lottery, Catch & Release etc. and finally go to system of Immigration based on MERIT! We need great people coming into our Country!" Trump tweeted Sunday.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

*Why Democrats are optimistic about midterms*




CNN's John King looks at new data around the midterm house races that are giving Democrats hope that they can wrest control of the House of Representatives away from the GOP.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I figure it's gonna be a lot worse for the GOP than this, America has all the conditions for a landslide of epic proportions. The story isn't over yet, there are government shutdowns, another Vlad meeting, Donald in general and Mueller has yet to present his conclusions on obstruction and russian collusion. The elephants are heading into a firestorm with Donald leading the way. Who's Donald gonna blame when it all fucks up? That's right, according to Donald the russians are helping the democrats and that's a reason to invalidate the election results (he doesn't understand the constitutional process).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you so gay for him that you have to fake soft-core porn?
> 
> Why don't you post the real Time magazine covers of him?


Because he's a dishonest fool who is no better than Trump, up here in Canada we call em assholes.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


If Trump is so great, why do you feel a need to present a faked version of him?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> If Trump is so great, why do you feel a need to present a faked version of him?


Nazis did it better.







and a bit more subtly.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nazis did it better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subtlety is antithetical to Trumpism


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

The true state of Trump imagery in America, they can even raise a dollar for his portrait!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prankster puts Putin’s portrait in Trump’s place in presidential gallery*
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/ny-news-trump-putin-portrait-prankster-20180729-story.html
DENVER — The Colorado Capitol's wall of presidential portraits is missing one — President Donald Trump.

KUSA-TV reports the group that collects private donations for the portraits hasn't received a single dollar needed to hang Trump's picture.

But on Thursday, a prankster placed a portrait of Russian President Vladimir Putin on an easel below the blank space on the wall where Trump's portrait would go.
View image on Twitter


As seen in the Colorado State Capitol Hall of Presidential Portraits today...#putinpotus

Putin's portrait was removed by a tour guide, but not before state Sen. Steve Fenberg, D-Boulder, tweeted a picture.

The presidential portraits cost about $10,000 and are paid for through donations.

Jay Seller of the Colorado Citizens for Culture, the group that collects the donations, says it took about four months to collect the money for the portraits of former presidents Barack Obama and George W. Bush.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

*Trump Co-Author: He’s Having A 'Catastrophic Internal Experience' | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





Trump’s “Art of the Deal” co-author, Tony Schwartz, joins Ari Melber in a new “Beat” segment called “State of Mind”, to discuss the mounting pressure on Trump as the criminal probes around him intensify. Schwartz notes that Trump is “thin-skinned” and criticism to him feels like, “an inner explosion”.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2018)

Something big is coming this week, tRUmp is in full blown manic mode on twitter today and he does this just before big announcements.


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big is coming this week, tRUmp is in full blown manic mode on twitter today and he does this just before big announcements.


I'd like to find out more. I'm a dinosaur and I don't do "social media", or TV. Maybe I don't research enough, so please no cryptic "google is your friend", but I don't even know the correct words to use to get what I want, then quit in frustration. I depend on you guys to show me to the sites. Pity this cripple, but it's by design.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'd like to find out more. I'm a dinosaur and I don't do "social media", or TV. Maybe I don't research enough, so please no cryptic "google is your friend", but I don't even know the correct words to use to get what I want, then quit in frustration. I depend on you guys to show me to the sites. Pity this cripple, but it's by design.


if you've never seen trump tweets, keep it that way. your life will be much better for it


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> if you've never seen trump tweets, keep it that way. your life will be much better for it


I've seen 'em, but only when they are presented to me. If I must join tweeter to see what is inferred about him, then I'll do without.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big is coming this week, tRUmp is in full blown manic mode on twitter today and he does this just before big announcements.


Yep, Donald's been twitching and dancing like he has a red hot poker shoved up his ass. He has had a lot of bad news with Cohen and his accountant and he's eager for another meeting with Vlad, probably to arrange his escape after the shit really hits the fan. I figure a democratic landslide might spook him, since he doesn't want to get caught in the country when the impeachment hearings begin and they might begin before the democrats take power.

Donald wanted Vlad to come to the WH on Nov 2nd! He now wants a government shutdown a month before the election. The republican leadership in the house and senate must be shitting their pants!

I don't see Mueller acting before election season, but he might start presenting his conclusions soon, he'll only get one shot before Trump freaks out and fires him and the entire DOJ leadership, so it should be quite the conclusion!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2018)

topcat said:


> I've seen 'em, but only when they are presented to me. If I must join tweeter to see what is inferred about him, then I'll do without.


You'll find everything thing you need to know online at the news sites and youtube. Trump's tweets are largely meaningless, yer not missing much, the media pretty much covers it.

Youtube is a good place to watch cable news shows if you don't have TV, for MSNBC shows search for keywords like maddow, hardball, last word, 11th hour and filter the search results by upload date to get the latest shows. CNN and MSNBC shows are often streamed live as well on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cnn+live+stream

Click the FILTER button on the top left of the screen and choose upload date for non live streamed stuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2018)

Rudy ain't sure if his asshole is punched or bored these days, computer hacking conspiracy is much easier to prove and the standards are so much lower than election fraud, but I think that can be charged as well and a conviction would be very likely, based on public evidence alone. Obstruction of justice is a slam dunk, etc. Mueller will concern himself with computer hacking, conspiracy and obstruction of justice until Trump is removed from office, after that the sky's the limit and Donald knows it. Donald has done several lifetimes worth of crimes and Mueller or the future DOJ will charge and convict him of everyone they can, money laundering and tax evasion, bank and wire fraud are really easy "paper trail cases" to prove.

Initially Mueller will present his key conclusions to congress and the American people on Obstruction of Justice, computer hacking and election fraud conspiracy with the russians, the evidence will be detailed and stunning. This will probably happen before the election so the American people can decide and it will also put maximum pressure to convict. It will be much better for the republicans if their house justice members prosecute, than if the democrats prosecute Trump in the senate after the election. What might happen is the republicans impeach and prosecute Trump in the senate if they lose the election bigly. If the democrats do it after power changes hands they are gonna make it look real bad for Trump, the republicans and perhaps Pence as well, ya could have a double header and Nancy Pelosi as POTUS, Trump's base would be apoplectic!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Giuliani says he's not sure collusion is a crime despite Mueller investigation*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/30/politics/rudy-giuliani-collusion-crime-cnntv/index.html
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump's lawyer, Rudy Giuliani, said Monday that he's not sure collusion with Russia would be considered a crime.

But legal experts have repeatedly said that anyone found collaborating with Russia on the 2016 election could be charged with other crimes, such as conspiracy -- and special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation is ongoing.
Asked about former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort's upcoming trial, Giuliani told CNN "New Day" co-anchor Alisyn Camerota that Manafort "was not involved with intimate business relationships with Donald Trump."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2018)

*Opinion | Here's why Trump wouldn't have won without Russia*




Columnist Max Boot walks through the evidence he says shows Russian meddling pushed President Trump over the finish line in 2016. Read more: https://wapo.st/2mRuPbX.


----------



## vancityj (Jul 30, 2018)

*Donald Trump Won’t Say if He’ll Accept Result of Election*

By Patrick Healy and Jonathan Martin
Oct. 19, 2016

In a remarkable statement that seemed to cast doubt on American democracy, Donald J. Trump said Wednesday that he might not accept the results of next month’s election if he felt it was rigged against him — a stand that Hillary Clinton blasted as “horrifying” at their final and caustic debate on Wednesday.

“That’s horrifying,” Mrs. Clinton replied. “Let’s be clear about what he is saying and what that means. He is denigrating — he is talking down our democracy. And I am appalled that someone who is the nominee of one of our two major parties would take that position.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/20/us/politics/presidential-debate.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2018)

vancityj said:


> *Donald Trump Won’t Say if He’ll Accept Result of Election*
> 
> By Patrick Healy and Jonathan Martin
> Oct. 19, 2016
> ...


It ain't up to him, he lives with the results like everybody else, he can whine and he can squirm, but in the end it's run to russia or prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2018)

*Rudy Giuliani Doesn't Know If Colluding Is Crime*




Trump's legal team has come a long way from 'no collusion!' to 'collusion is not a crime!'


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Rudy Giuliani Doesn't Know If Colluding Is Crime*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if he can just convince Americans that conspiracy is not a crime LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 31, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now if he can just convince Americans that conspiracy is not a crime LOL


wonder if trump is trying to convince manafort that bank fraud isn't a crime too? 540 year sentence is funny as hell to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now if he can just convince Americans that conspiracy is not a crime LOL


"Alternative facts & alternative reality", killing people isn't a crime, but murder is. Rudy is confusing the law with the label.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> wonder if trump is trying to convince manafort that bank fraud isn't a crime too? 540 year sentence is funny as hell to me.


Rudy went for the Jump the Shark award by adding into all of that misinformation, the claim that tweeting is free speech and therefore what Trump said on twitter can't be used against him in an obstruction of justice charge.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 31, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Rudy went for the Jump the Shark award by adding into all of that misinformation, the claim that tweeting is free speech and therefore what Trump said on twitter can't be used against him in an obstruction of justice charge.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 31, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


>


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


>


They blacked-out "raja"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks like Donald might be ready to move on the DOJ, he wants sessions to end the Mueller investigation with over two dozen russians charged along with Americans and the Manafort trial beginning... If he figures the investigation should end, I guess he won't need to pardon anybody either. What about Don jr, Jared Ivanka, Cohen and all the others who are yet to be charged? Are their pardons already signed?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump says Sessions should end Mueller investigation 'right now'*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/01/politics/trump-russia-jeff-sessions-mueller/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump on Wednesday said his attorney general, Jeff Sessions, should end special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into Russian election interference, arguing that the ongoing probe is hurting the United States.

Although the President has repeatedly criticized the investigation and Sessions' decision to recuse himself from overseeing it, Trump's tweet that his attorney general "should stop" the probe is notable and raises fresh questions about whether the President is attempting to obstruct justice.
"This is a terrible situation and Attorney General Jeff Sessions should stop this Rigged Witch Hunt right now, before it continues to stain our country any further. Bob Mueller is totally conflicted, and his 17 Angry Democrats that are doing his dirty work are a disgrace to USA!" the President tweeted.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2018)

There seems to be a note of panic in that tweet! Donald must know something big and bad is gonna break, like Donald, since Cohen and his accountant have been on the target list, Donald has been a bit stressed... Between Cohen and his accountant squealing, Donald could end up being sentenced to several lifetimes in prison. Once Trump is out of office he'd better be in russia, cause if he's in the USA the cuffs will be on his tiny wrists before President Pence can take his hand off the bible. There will be no pardons for being in bed with the russians, Pence will be lucky not to be impeached himself and the sooner Donald is a bad memory the better for Pence. If Donald runs to russia I wouldn't expect Pence to last as POTUS for very long, clean hands would be required.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump to Attorney General Jeff Sessions: Stop Mueller probe 'right now'*

Trump calls on Attorney General Jeff Sessions to end Robert Mueller's Russia probe immediately, escalating his attacks on the inquiry.
"Attorney General Jeff Sessions should stop this Rigged Witch Hunt right now," the president tweets. "Bob Mueller is totally conflicted, and his 17 Angry Democrats that are doing his dirty work are a disgrace to USA!"
The president's attacks on the special counsel have escalated in recent weeks. Trump's attorney, former New York Mayor Rudy Giuliani, made headlines on Monday saying that "collusion is not a crime."
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/01/trump-urges-attorney-general-sessions-to-stop-mueller-probe-right-now.html

President Donald Trump on Wednesday called on Attorney General Jeff Sessions to end Robert Mueller's Russia probe immediately, escalating his attacks on the inquiry.

"Attorney General Jeff Sessions should stop this Rigged Witch Hunt right now," the president wrote in a post on Twitter. "Bob Mueller is totally conflicted, and his 17 Angry Democrats that are doing his dirty work are a disgrace to USA!"
*more...*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 1, 2018)

the way he has been behaving on twitter, shit must be about to get bad for him and he knows it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the way he has been behaving on twitter, shit must be about to get bad for him and he knows it


Trump had a twitter shit storm last night, the Manafort trial is getting to him. We ain't even into election season yet and the trials are just beginning, this is just a preview of what is to come. Donald is becoming more unstable and dangerous by the day, the evidence against him and his family is HUGE, many of his closest associates are looking at life sentences, of course they are gonna roll over on him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2018)

*A 'Smocking Gun,' Al Capone, And Obstruction Of Justice*




Wednesday brought a trifecta of Twitter nonsense from the President, with tweets about Al Capone, a 'smocking gun,' and basically obstruction of justice in plain sight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2018)

*Liberal Redneck - Campaign Ads/Vote for Tristan*




It's campaign ad season and you'll never believe it but conservatives have lost their goddamn minds. It got me to thinkin....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Liberal Redneck - Campaign Ads/Vote for Tristan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frenchname for Congress in all 57 states


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2018)

*New Rule: The Party of Putin | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill asks how Russia has managed to flip not just Trump, but the entire GOP.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2018)

*Monologue: Enema of the People | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trumps attacks on journialism, Paul Manafort's trial, and the emergence of #QAnon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2018)

The near tie election in a very safe OH district is the best indicator yet of what will happen in nov, there are two or three dozen more GOP seats that are more competitive than this election. The republicans spent a fortune on this "safe" district and can't do the same thing in all the at risk GOP districts in nov. Depending on what else happens between now and november the democrats could pick up between 50 to 100 seats in the house and even a few in the senate. This election is a referendum on Trump and the republican congress that failed in their constitutional responsibilities and even basic patriotic duty as citizens.

Trump isn't on the ballot this time around, so there's no need for Mueller to take a break during campaign season. I would expect him to present something to congress before they take a break, just to make the election interesting!.

Courage is the queen of the virtues, for without courage none of the other virtues are possible, the GOP congress failed to have the courage to lead and the republican base failed to have the courage, intelligence and common sense to live as free people. There's over 35% of the voting population who are more than willing to ignore reality and give their and your freedom to Donald Trump and turn America into Putin's plaything. Trump confessing treason on twitter and publicly humiliating himself and America in Helsinki does matter at all, just like "grab them by the pussy" doesn't matter to these morons.

Character is destiny and Donald's destiny involves a prison cell, or life as a fugitive traitor in moscow, he would be in disgrace, except he never had any grace to lose.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Why Ohio’s 12th District matters*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/right-turn/wp/2018/08/07/why-ohios-12th-district-matters/?utm_term=.9faa757fad70

By Jennifer Rubin
August 7 at 2:00 PM
Email the author
Primary elections in Ohio, Washington, Michigan, Kansas and Missouri on Tuesday will help gauge whether President Trump is the kiss of death for the GOP. In particular, the special election in Ohio’s 12th Congressional District will go a long way toward giving us an answer to the critical political question: Does Trump hurt Republicans more than he helps?

FiveThirtyEight explains:

Just like in Georgia’s 6th District and Pennsylvania’s 18th District, Democrats in Ohio’s 12th District picked as their nominee a fresh-faced 30-something: Franklin County Recorder Danny O’Connor. And just like in Georgia and Pennsylvania, Republicans chose a 50-something veteran of state politics: state Sen. Troy Balderson.

Moreover, Trump has embraced Balderson, stumping for him at a raucous rally. Balderson in turn has embraced much of the Trump agenda, including repeal of Obamacare. “As a member of Congress, I would vote to repeal and replace Obamacare once and for all and bring true market reforms to the health care industry that increase competition and drive down the cost of premiums for consumers,” he told the Columbus Dispatch. That’s an odd position in a state that successfully extended Medicaid under the Affordable Care Act to about 700,000 Ohioans. He has also adopted the standard National Rifle Association stance on guns: “I do not believe that banning or regulating guns from law-abiding citizens will do anything to end gun violence.” He likewise backs Trump’s wall. Asked about support for “dreamers,” he deflects the question to stress his strong-on-borders bona fides.


In normal political times none of this would be problematic. “Ohio’s 12th District is traditionally Republican. According to FiveThirtyEight’s partisan lean metric, it is 14 percentage points more Republican-leaning than the nation as a whole,” according to FiveThirtyEight. A classic country-club Republican district in the suburbs of Columbus, this was Ohio Gov. John Kasich’s district for years. Kasich, usually the embodiment of the #NeverTrump movement, nevertheless endorsed Balderson; Trump’s appearance with Balderson, however, underscores that today’s Republicans are captives of the president and his hard-right message. (The Post’s Amber Phillips reports, “Presidents always cast a large shadow in the first congressional election of their tenure. But Trump so completely dominates the political conversation — he even goes out of his way at rallies such as the one he held Saturday in Ohio to make it about himself — that it’s fair to say this race is a referendum on Trump.”)

Often compared to Rep. Conor Lamb (D-Pa.), who won a Trump district in a special election, O’Connor is running as a moderate on bread-and-butter economic issues, especially health care, and a message deploring Washington gridlock and lack of bipartisanship. He opposes Trump’s wall but doesn’t want to abolish Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE). He favors tax cuts for the middle class but says the tax plan was a give-away to corporations. His response to the Columbus Dispatch on guns was reflective of his I’m-not-a-crazy-lefty approach:

The gun issue, O’Connor said, “cries out for common sense.” He noted his roots growing up in rural western Ohio, where there was hunting and shooting cans on Friday nights.

“None of that is done with assault rifles,” said O’Connor, who now lives in Clintonville. ”‘Red flag’ laws, why don’t we have them? If someone who commits domestic violence wants a gun, they should be denied. Why don’t we have a ban on people on the no-fly list from owning firearms?”

Red flag laws, including one proposed in the Ohio legislature, would allow guns to be temporarily taken from a person until a court decides whether he is a danger to himself or others. Balderson, of Zanesville, opposes the proposal.

“I would not take anybody’s guns,” he said, including those who, after obtaining a gun, are found to have a mental health issue. “If they’re licensed and lawfully allowed to have a gun, we can’t go confiscate it.”

Democrats are prepared to announce victory either way. If they win a district this Republican, they’re looking at a landslide in November. If O’Connor comes close, Democrats will quickly remind us that five dozen seats are less Republican than the Ohio 12th. Navin Nayak, the executive director of the Center for American Progress Action Fund, argues in a memo: “There are 60 districts held by Republicans that are more favorable to Democrats than OH-12 (R+6 or lower). But a closer look at those districts reveals that, with three months to go, Democrats have already succeeded in making all but 4 of those 60 seats competitive.” He continues:

These 56 races provide Democrats with ample opportunity to pick up the 23 seats they need to flip control of the House. Of course, there are roughly another two-dozen seats that are rated as competitive or potentially competitive that are equally or more Republican than OH-12 (R+7 or higher). . . . It is also worth remembering that the OH-12 race was rated Likely R back in March and has consistently trended toward Democrats.

In short, most pollsters and analysts (and some honest Republicans) recognize the Democrats have a very good shot at recapturing the House majority. Tuesday’s results will tell us how big that victory might be and whether a blue wave — able also to sweep out Republican U.S. senators, governors and state lawmakers — is cresting.


----------



## blaze 57 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


awwww sweetie, you better find a safe place and a nipple to suck on.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 9, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> awwww sweetie, you better find a safe place and a nipple to suck on.


What he actually needs is some Kool-Aid antidote. 

Although it will never work for some of the most deranged.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> What he actually needs is some Kool-Aid antidote.
> 
> Although it will never work for some of the most deranged.


I've got the recipe that Jim Jones used. It's the koolest Kool Aid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


>


Yep, it sure does look like Donald is scared shitless, he's been panic tweeting hoping that morons like you would buy the bullshit. Saying something repeatedly only convinces idiots, I guess we're gonna see in 90 days what the majority of Americans think about the situation, good luck with that. I guess all those charges and convictions including two dozen russians with dozens more indictments to come don't count. Donald is a dick and so are you, at least Donald is bright enough to know when someone is cutting his throat, you, not so much, though you both do regularly fuck yourselves with your posts...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 9, 2018)

Holy panic posting.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> I've got the recipe that Jim Jones used. It's the koolest Kool Aid


It was Flavor Aid, for the record.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It was Flavor Aid, for the record.


In this case it might be the "electric koolaid acid test", we're dealing with, though suicide by bullshit flavored kool aid (Flavor Aid) is a good metaphor, too bad the Trumpers who are slurping it down didn't have to take the rest of us along on their horror show of a trip


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 9, 2018)

In the navy it was called "bug juice"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In this case it might be the "electric koolaid acid test", we're dealing with, though suicide by bullshit flavored kool aid (Flavor Aid) is a good metaphor, too bad the Trumpers who are slurping it down didn't have to take the rest of us along on their horror show of a trip


#Protip: Grape hid the cyanide taste best.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It was Flavor Aid, for the record.


yeah, i know. facts don't seem to matter to blaze57


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> I've got the recipe that Jim Jones used. It's the koolest Kool Aid


do you really?

it's gotta be something like drano or rat poison and cherry flavored kool-aid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> do you really?


sure. 3 ingredients: flavor aid , water, cyanide. shake, don't stir. serve in chilled martini glass.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> sure. 3 ingredients: flavor aid , water, cyanide. shake, don't stir. serve in chilled martini glass.


was it cyanide? maybe it was grape kool-aid..should we look it up?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 9, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> was it cyanide? maybe it was grape kool-aid..should we look it up?


it has been attributed to Kool Aid but it really was Flavor Aid. @Unclebaldrick knows since it was made near Chicago if i remember correctly


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 9, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> was it cyanide? maybe it was grape kool-aid..*should we look it up?*


lol, didn't know you knew how to use google


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

Jim Jones Martini. ha
I remember listening to that whole audio tape of the suicide on yt. "Let's all die with...dignity... dont cry.." 
Creepy shit.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)

But the Trump Cult is even Creepier...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2018)

*Gop Faces Midterm Test As WH Deals With Controversy | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




With some of the elections this week still undecided, former RNC Chairman Michael Steele sees an uphill battle for Republicans going into November. Shannon Pettypiece, White House Correspondent for Bloomberg News, also joins the discussion.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Jim Jones Martini. ha
> I remember listening to that whole audio tape of the suicide on yt. "Let's all die with...dignity... dont cry.."
> Creepy shit.


wonder which tape will best reflect our dear president.

wonder what people will call it in 40 years.

i imagine it will start with:

'that's some weird shit' - W on inaugural day speech


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2018)

*New Rule: I, Q | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: I, Q | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


sad, but true...

god damn fucking retarded losers...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2018)

Attention Harley lovers, moronic Trumpers are gonna be selling their Harleys cheap because their master told them to, look for deal's. Ask em what's wrong? Don't they wanna sell their Harley real cheap so they can make America great again, tell, em to put their money where their mouth is. Any Trumper that drives a Harley is a traitor to Trump, their lord and master, I mean if treason is ok with these idiots, then anything should go, including selling their hog, they can donate the proceeds to Donald's re-election (legal) fund. Showing up at a Trump rally with a hog will be a mistake, unless ya want it trashed by fanatical Trumpers whipped up by the great white hope.

Yep, Harley Davidson should go bankrupt because Donald says so and the morons will fall into line, betray America, betray Harley, betray themselves, hate sure makes ya stupid.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump: Harley Davidson boycott would be ‘great’*
https://nypost.com/2018/08/12/trump-harley-davidson-boycott-would-be-great/
President Trump said a planned boycott of iconic American motorcycle manufacturer Harley-Davidson for wanting to move some of its operations outside the United States would be “great.”

“Many @harleydavidson owners plan to boycott the company if manufacturing moves overseas. Great!,” Trump wrote on Twitter Sunday. “Most other companies are coming in our direction, including Harley competitors. A really bad move! U.S. will soon have a level playing field, or better.”

Trump sent the tweet from his golf resort in Bedminster, N.J., where he hosted members of “Bikers for Trump” on Saturday afternoon.

Harley-Davidson executives said in June that they were planning to shift production of motorcycles being sold in European markets to overseas factories.

They said it was in response to retaliatory tariffs the European Union slapped on imported hogs after Trump imposed levies on steel and aluminum imports from Europe.

Harley-Davidson said the EU’s tariffs would increase the cost of one of its bikes by $2,200.

Some owners told the New York Times that the decision would end their decades-old relationship with the Wisconsin-based company. “I’m riding my last Harley,” Gary Rathbun, a 67-year-old retired truck driver attending the legendary Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in North Dakota, told the newspaper. “It was American made, and that’s why we stood behind them.”


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 12, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Attention Harley lovers,
> Harley-Davidson said the EU’s tariffs would increase the cost of one of its bikes by $2,200.
> 
> Some owners told the New York Times that the decision would end their decades-old relationship with the Wisconsin-based company. “I’m riding my last Harley,” Gary Rathbun, a 67-year-old retired truck driver attending the legendary Sturgis Motorcycle Rally in North Dakota, told the newspaper. “It was American made, and that’s why we stood behind them.”



One problem:



Sturgis is in SOUTH Dakota.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2018)

rollitup said:


> One problem:
> 
> 
> 
> Sturgis is in SOUTH Dakota.


FAKE GEOGRAPHY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2018)

rollitup said:


> One problem:
> 
> 
> 
> Sturgis is in SOUTH Dakota.


Maybe Trump will have a MAGA rally there this week, if ya thought Charlottesville was something...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2018)

rollitup said:


> One problem:
> 
> 
> 
> Sturgis is in SOUTH Dakota.


It's the NY Post, not the NY Times,accuracy ain't one of their strong points, besides the Times people are better educated!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2018)

*Omarosa Reveals Trump's Secret Staff Nicknames*




Cue the Tapes of Wrath! As Omarosa's press tour continues, she discloses some of the nasty nicknames Trump privately gives to his staff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2018)

A repost of someone else's comment in the NYT that I thought was insightful.

_"It's not about decency. It's about emotional intelligence and integrity. Trump supporters aren't confused. Deep down they're 100% aware of how corrupt Trump is and how easily they were duped....but admitting that means admitting liberals were correct. Modern day Trump Republicans would rather watch the nation burn than imply that liberals had a good point. 

Instead they feign insanity adhering to crackpot conspiracy theories to quell the cognitive dissonance screeching through their brains like a banshee". 
_


----------



## londonfog (Aug 16, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> was it cyanide? maybe it was grape kool-aid..should we look it up?


Why grape Kool Aid ?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 16, 2018)

trump supporters can rim america's asshole, thats where they belong. but they must move fast because they deserve the money shot across the teeth and nose too....

fuck stupid ass white people... america is better than redneckville...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2018)

The NYT says Omarosa might have over 200 recordings, don't ya just love sociopaths, she's cut from the same cloth as Donald. Having her in the news with Donald must be bad for the base since she's black and I'm sure that counts against him with the largely racist base. 

I figure Donald might remove more security clearances and perhaps even try to remove Mueller's as well, though I'm sure the GOP leadership is panicking about him doing it before the election. Removing John Brenan's security clearance harmed national security, interfered with the russia investigation and impeded his ability to testify before congress and the courts. Sounds like another investigation by the new congress, if the democrats win in nov there will be a mass exodus from the WH as staffers fear being hauled before congress. If there's a landslide in the midterms, Trump might be lonely in the WH as everybody heads for the hills looking to avoid ruinous legal expenses and liabilities.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Another Day, Another Omarosa Tape*




Another Day, Another Omarosa Tape


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The NYT says Omarosa might have over 200 recordings, don't ya just love sociopaths, she's cut from the same cloth as Donald. Having her in the news with Donald must be bad for the base since she's black and I'm sure that counts against him with the largely racist base.
> 
> I figure Donald might remove more security clearances and perhaps even try to remove Mueller's as well, though I'm sure the GOP leadership is panicking about him doing it before the election. Removing John Brenan's security clearance harmed national security, interfered with the russia investigation and impeded his ability to testify before congress and the courts. Sounds like another investigation by the new congress, if the democrats win in nov there will be a mass exodus from the WH as staffers fear being hauled before congress. If there's a landslide in the midterms, Trump might be lonely in the WH as everybody heads for the hills looking to avoid ruinous legal expenses and liabilities.
> 
> ...


No matter how many cockroaches get killed, there will always be more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)

*New Rule: Avatar America | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill argues that the phony personas people adopt in public are vastly different than the weirdness they crave.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No matter how many cockroaches get killed, there will always be more.


What a great name for a new brand of cockroach killer, "Mueller's Roach Remover". 

It's gonna get real expensive for guys like Stephen Miller when he gets hauled before congress to explain his role in kidnapping kids on the southern border, not to mention his interviews with Mueller and future congressional commissions etc. A lot of Trump WH staff are gonna pay dearly for legal representation, millions, it will break most of them even if they are not charged or go to jail. When the house and perhaps senate change hands in november the fun will begin. The size of the victory will determine the life of the Trump presidency and once he is gone the lifers in the DOJ and intelligence communities will be eager for justice and payback, no democratic politician will need to goad them into action. This is gonna be a years long nightmare for these bastards and will cost them a fortune. 

Just over 80 days until the midterms, if the democrats win bigly it will be an interesting time between the election and when congress changes hands in january. I figure a big win by the democrats in november will cause Trump to be impeached before january 2018 when they would take over the house at least. Trump will force the issue by his actions both before, during and after the elections and a resentful GOP congress might impeach him after the election with hopefully a lot of lame duck republicans voting to impeach. One thing is for sure, Trump is gonna cause trouble for the country to try and save his own ass, everybody with common sense knows he will abuse his office and powers to the maximum that his limited abilities will allow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)

It seems that Dan McGhan has been spending a lot of quality time with Mueller, I wonder if they have been asking about pardons, since McGhan is the guy who would write them up for Donald, but perhaps they've just printed up a bunch of fill in the blank forms that they can use or sell later. Looks like McGhan learned John Dean's lesson and is not gonna sacrifice himself for Donald, maybe Rudy will take the job of White House counsel.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NYT: White House counsel McGahn cooperated 'extensively' with special counsel probe*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/18/politics/white-house-counsel-mcgahn-trump-mueller/index.html
Washington (CNN)White House counsel Don McGahn has cooperated extensively with special counsel Robert Mueller's probe, participating in several interviews spanning 30 hours over the last nine months, The New York Times reported Saturday.

McGahn has provided "detailed accounts about the episodes at the heart of the inquiry into whether President Trump obstructed justice," including providing information that the Mueller team otherwise would not have learned about, the Times reported, citing a dozen current and former White House officials and other individuals briefed on the matter. CNN has reported that McGahn was interviewed by Mueller's team last last year.
McGahn's decision to cooperate was partly due to the fact that the President's initial legal team had decided to fully cooperate with Mueller's investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election, believing their client had nothing to hide and they could bring a quick end to the probe, the newspaper reported. But McGahn became concerned that the President planned to set him up to be held responsible for any potential illegal incidents of obstruction, the Times reported, citing to people close to him. So the White House counsel and his attorney came up with a strategy to cooperate as extensively as possible with the special counsel in order to prove that there was no wrongdoing by McGahn, the newspaper reported.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)

*Monologue: Omarosa Week | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including a new wave of reality show drama in the White House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2018)

Bill said this a year and a half ago and it's useful to recall it during the coming election and also to email out to the Trumpers in your life.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Rule: Trump and the Long Con | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill Maher explores the similarities between President Trump and a snake oil salesman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2018)

So, 40% of voters believe Trump and Rudy, wow... I guess ya gotta check yer heart and brain as well as yer spine at the door if ya wanna be a republican these days.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rudy Giuliani: “Truth Isn’t Truth” | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Joe Scarborough reacts to President Trump’s personal attorney, Rudy Giuliani, who spoke on Meet the Press and laid out a new position on the Trump legal team’s response to that 2016 meeting with Russians in Trump Tower.


----------



## blaze 57 (Aug 20, 2018)

John Brennan = angry old drunk.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 20, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> John Brennan = angry old drunk.


And American Patriot
WHY do you hate America?


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2018)

Donald tRUmp = pedo criminal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Donald tRUmp = pedo criminal


Conman, sociopath, incompetent fool, useful idiot and traitor too, Donald has plumbed many depths of depravity, a lifetime criminal asshole.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 20, 2018)

He will be out in 2024


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 20, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> He will be out in 2024


of prison?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

*Why President Donald Trump Is ‘Freaking Out’ Over Don McGahn’s Talks With Mueller | Deadline | MSNBC*




NYT’s Peter Baker and Ken Vogel, former FBI assistant director Frank Figliuzzi, and The Daily Beast’s Betsy Woodruff on Trump’s fury following the report revealing the extent of White House counsel Don McGahn ‘s cooperation with the special counsel’s investigation


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> He will be out in 2024


I figure he'll be lucky to be still out of jail by the end of the year. The midterm election will determine Trump's impeachment, a jury will determine his guilt and a judge his sentence. If America had a functioning congress Trump would have been a bad memory long ago, 2019 does not look like a good year for Donald.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fmr. Prosecutor: Trump Is In 'The Jackpot Seat For Impeachment' | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




President Trump reportedly tells Reuters that he could “run” the Mueller probe if he wanted to, as The New York Times reveals President Trump’s lawyer, Don McGahn, spoke with Mueller’s team for 30 hours and Rudy Giuliani tells NBC News that a Trump-Mueller interview could be a perjury trap. Former Counsel to Mayor Bill de Blasio, Maya Wiley, tells “The Beat” that “you can’t be trapped in perjury if you’re not perjuring yourself”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

What a coincidence, right at the end of primary season and just before the general election, a very dangerous time for Donald, it will be even more dangerous after the election if there are a lot of resentful lame duck republicans in the congress. Donald is not on the ballot during the midterms, so Mueller is gonna soldier on, Trump is panicking because he thinks Mueller might drop his conclusions on congress before the election, though I think it would be worse for him after the midterms, if the democrats win bigly, but before the change of government in january. The outgoing GOP congressmen might just take Trump out with them when they go...

Donald ain't gonna be president forever and when he isn't, Mueller has enough to put him in prison forever. Donald might well end up pardoning everybody but himself (because he can't), though being the only one left to take the fall is not Donald's style, he'll want lot's of company on the way down. Maybe he can get a fill in the date pardon from Pence before he resigns, though a president Pence would be fighting for his political life and writing a blank check for Donald, treason included, is never wise.

Donald is right to call it a "witch hunt", because after Mueller releases his conclusions the majority of Americans will want to burn him at the stake on the WH lawn.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump is powerless as his legal fate spins out of his control*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/21/politics/donald-trump-president-fate-no-control-frustration-powerless/index.html
(CNN)President Donald Trump may no longer control his fate, a plight that helps explain his increasingly volcanic Twitter eruptions.
Trump's persona -- in politics, business and life -- relies on his self-image as the guy who calls the shots, closes deals and forces others to react to the shock moves of a master narrative weaver.

But as a legal web closes around the President, he's in a far weaker position than he would like, a situation especially underlined by the bombshell revelations that White House counsel Donald McGahn has spent 30 hours in interviews with special counsel Robert Mueller.

Trump reacted to a media frenzy over the McGahn revelations in characteristic fashion: by launching a new Twitter assault on Mueller, taking new shots at his new nemesis John Brennan and diverting attention with newsy comments on the Federal Reserve.
But sources told CNN on Monday that the President was unsettled that he didn't know the full extent of McGahn's testimony and had remained agitated through the weekend, believing the latest developments made him look weak.

McGahn's conversations with Mueller are not the only drama that is leaving Trump waiting on events, rather than dictating them.
Prosecutors and jurors over whom he has little control, the legal exposure of some of his top former associates and the surprising constraints of the most powerful job in the world and those who serve him are leaving him -- for once -- struggling to control his own story.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

I think Donald is gonna freak out over this news, I wonder who's gonna lose their security clearance as a distraction from this one. His accountant, WH counsel, campaign manager and now his personal lawyer are outright squealing, cutting deals and cooperating, Donald knows what Donald did and he's worried, the walls are closing in. Time for something rash and spectacularly stupid! Donald's entire miserable criminal existence is an open book to Mueller now and it must be unpleasant reading indeed.

Mikey is gonna rat out the Don and his WH counsel has been talking his head off to Mueller, shit is starting to stick to the teflon Don.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NBC Exclusive: Michael Cohen In Talks For Plea Deal | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

More bad news for Donald, direct evidence of election finance violations and Cohen has yet to start squealing like a stuck pig, and he will, Mueller will bleed him white. Donald is gonna start doing even stranger things soon, he is not gonna deal with the heat he's under very well, I'd expect a continued twitter tirad until he hangs himself several times over, as he has already done. The only way out is to run to moscow if he can, the only two other options are humiliation and prison or death. Donald is too much of a chicken shit for suicide, but if it came to it he'd try and take as many others as he could with him.

Donald going nuts and freaking out daily trying to save his own ass and it must be a thrilling prospect for the GOP going into the midterm elections. A trade war, criminal trials, plea deals, Mueller's conclusions, continued russian meddling, congressional failures and abudcation and Donald's daily ravings are gonna make a real barn burner of a midterm election, hopefully it will be an early night, if so you might sleep the peaceful sleep of the saved, if not the national nightmare will continue and worsen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen Says He Paid Off Woman Who Claimed Affair at Trump’s Direction*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/21/nyregion/michael-cohen-plea-deal-trump.html
By William K. Rashbaum, Maggie Haberman and Ben Protess
Aug. 21, 2018

Michael D. Cohen, President Trump’s former fixer, pleaded guilty on Tuesday to campaign finance and other charges. He made the extraordinary admission that he paid a pornographic actress “at the direction of the candidate,” referring to Mr. Trump, to secure her silence about an affair she said she had with Mr. Trump.

Mr. Cohen told a judge in United States District Court in Manhattan that the payment was “for the principal purpose of influencing the election” for president in 2016.

Mr. Cohen also pleaded guilty to multiple counts of tax evasion and bank fraud, bringing to a close a monthslong investigation by Manhattan federal prosecutors who examined his personal business dealings and his role in helping to arrange financial deals with women connected to Mr. Trump.

Mr. Cohen, dressed in a dark suit and a yellow tie, entered the courtroom in United States District Court in Manhattan at about 4 p.m., nodded his head at reporters and smiled.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

Paul's nightmare ain't over and if he's depending on Donald for a pardon, he is taking quite a risk, he has to be desperate to depend on Donald for anything.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inside The Courtroom: Jury Finds Paul Manafort Guilty On 8 Counts | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




NBC’s Ken Dilanian and former Assistant U.S. Attorney, Daniel Goldman, take us inside the courtroom where Paul Manafort was found guilty on 8 counts, including tax fraud, failing to file a foreign bank account, and bank fraud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 21, 2018)

By the time the weekend rolls around Donald is gonna have a hair the size of a beer bottle up his ass and will be twitching and tweeting this week end. He might even go off the deep end during his rally tonight, stay tuned he might hang himself on TV yet again before the day is done.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 21, 2018)

You need to hear this.

https://dworkinreport.com/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

If ya wanna know why Trump is in so much shit right now read this, there's an election in 80 some days and congress will probably change hands. Mueller won't have to lift a finger to impeach this president, the NY district and Cohen will do it for him, not much point in Trump attacking Mueller when this is gonna reach out and get him. The freaking out should be explosive and someone is definitely gonna lose their security clearance for a starting distraction, war anybody? America should be in for quite the tweetstorm this week end, BTW there are sure a lot of witches burning right now and a few more about to be tied to the stake...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What you might have missed in the Cohen plea*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/opinions/wp/2018/08/22/what-you-may-have-missed-in-the-cohen-plea/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5f12ed66a092

By Jennifer Rubin
Opinion writer
August 22 at 10:00 AM
President Trump’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen has accused Trump of directing him to commit crimes with the intention of improperly influencing the 2016 election. That is stunning and will have ramifications, I suspect, for voters and every Republican officeholder who does not support an immediate serious investigation by the House and/or Senate Judiciary committees. If the accusations are true, Trump will have committed a crime, should be impeached and, after leaving office, prosecuted. The framers surely would agree that committing a crime in order to obtain the presidency falls in the category of “High Crimes & Misdemeanors.” This is not a prediction of what will occur, but what should follow from our constitutional system.

In case you doubt the strength of the case: Did you notice all the other people implicated in Cohen’s plea? There is “Corporation-1,” presumably American Media Inc. (AMI), which owns the National Enquirer (“Magazine-1”). Members of Corporation-1 (including editor in chief, or “Editor-1”) would presumably have information and be able to corroborate Cohen’s account regarding the Karen McDougal payoff. The information document filed against Cohen also notes the existence of a text between Editor-1 and Cohen, corroboration of the arrangement to pay off a second woman, presumably Stormy Daniels. An encrypted phone call is also mentioned, as is an attorney (one more witness!) who represented both women. And let’s not forget the “executives of the Company” [Trump’s] who “grossed up” the reimbursement to Cohen; that’s two or more additional witnesses. We learn that “Executive-1” received the request or reimbursement and shared it with more executives. More witnesses. In Count 7, Cohen is accused of enabling Corporation-1 to make an illegal corporate campaign donation. That means the company and/or its executives might have liability as well. Count 8 mentions campaign executives (who might they be? how many?) who worked with Cohen to effectuate the scheme.

In sum, it’s not Cohen’s word against Trump’s, but rather a raft of witnesses whom prosecutors have or will be able to talk to (some to avoid liability of their own) and documents as well. There is, in short, a ton of evidence out there concerning the campaign finance scheme to make sure two women didn’t mess up Trump’s chances of getting elected. If Trump learned anything from the Paul Manafort trial, it should be that discrediting a single witness doesn’t eradicate piles of complementary evidence. Trump might try discrediting Cohen, but it’s Cohen who has the corroborating documents and witnesses to back him up.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

Here's what the legal experts think about the Cohen situation and what it means for Trump. At this rate it sure looks like congress is gonna have to juggle this red hot potato before the midterms. The evidence is overwhelming and Mueller isn't even involved, but I'm sure he will be at some point. It keeps getting worse for Donald with each passing day and his water keeps getting heavier to carry for the GOP, it will end up breaking the elephant's back and drowning the beast.

All this and Omarosa too, oh Donald. I guess Obama was right when he said on national TV before the election that he believed that Trump was "unfit" for office, ya can't fault him for that prediction...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*How Bad Is This For President Donald Trump; What Are The Possibilities? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




While Michael Cohen didn't mention Trump's name in the federal courtroom, he did say a candidate told him to pay hush money and that the intent was to influence the 2016 election. Will Cohen be able to save himself? The panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

And it begins... If Trump wants to refute Cohen's sworn testimony, then he needs to put himself under oath and on the record, say before congress at his impeachment trial.

BTW: I though Trump only hired " the best", so saying Cohen was third rate is kinda rich...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Attacks Michael Cohen, Accuses Him of Fabricating Testimony*
*Tweet comes morning after president’s ex-attorney implicated him in guilty plea to campaign-finance charge*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-attacks-michael-cohen-says-hes-a-poor-lawyer-1534943248
By Rebecca Ballhaus
Updated Aug. 22, 2018 10:16 a.m. ET
WASHINGTON—President Trump on Wednesday accused Michael Cohen of fabricating his testimony that the president ordered him to buy the silence of two women during the 2016 campaign, the morning after his former lawyer implicated him in a federal crime as he pleaded guilty to campaign-finance violations, among other charges.

The president also mocked Mr. Cohen’s legal prowess, though he had paid him for more than a decade to handle legal and business matters for himself and his Trump Organization business.

“If anyone is looking for a good lawyer, I would strongly suggest that you don’t retain the services of Michael Cohen!” Mr. Trump tweeted Wednesday, in his first public comment on the matter.

In a second tweet, he accused Mr. Cohen of lying in federal court. Tweeting praise for Paul Manafort, his former campaign chairman who was convicted on eight counts of fraud on Tuesday, Mr. Trump wrote, “unlike Michael Cohen, he refused to ‘break’—make up stories in order to get a ‘deal.’ ”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> You need to hear this.
> 
> https://dworkinreport.com/
> 
> ...


I don't wanna install shit or subscribe to listen to a podcast, there are better sources of information, they need to provide information first, instead of harvesting subscribers and email addresses. It's just a goddam mp3 file and if it's important it should be more accessible.
Does this guy have some special insight or information not available elsewhere?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

*President Donald Trump's Legal Troubles Resembling 'A Crime Boss Struggling' | Deadline | MSNBC*




MSNBC contributor Eddie Glaude, NYT’s Michael Schmidt, the LA Times’ Eli Stokols, and MSNBC national affairs analyst John Heilemann on Trump’s ‘mob-like’ approach to governing the nation


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't wanna install shit or subscribe to listen to a podcast, there are better sources of information, they need to provide information first, instead of harvesting subscribers and email addresses. It's just a goddam mp3 file and if it's important it should be more accessible.
> Does this guy have some special insight or information not available elsewhere?


In the states you don't have to do anything but go to the link and listen, must be because your in Canada.

Try a VPN with a US exit point


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> In the states you don't have to do anything but go to the link and listen, must be because your in Canada.
> 
> Try a VPN with a US exit point


I had a closer look, (it wasn't that obvious) and found I can play it in a window https://dworkinreport.com/?powerpress_pinw=691-podcast with a link. I'll give it a listen, thanks.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2018)

I didn't think it was all that great, myself

"you know?"


----------



## gonnagro (Aug 22, 2018)

Tom Arnold has turned into an idiot. Trump can do that to some people.


#Walkaway


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2018)

This is why they want Kavanaugh so bad, big plans for the future, scary stuff.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2018)

Part two of the Tom Arnold interview is up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2018)

Orange kinda suits Donald, though I don't think they have tanning beds or hair restoration treatments in a supermax prison


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2018)

I feel like after Cohen spills it all we should have some kinda special election. I also think trump will resign soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I feel like after Cohen spills it all we should have some kinda special election. I also think trump will resign soon.


You are gonna have a "special" election in less than 80 days, Trump is not the problem in America, massive racism is and the next "Trump" won't be long coming on the scene. If racism & tribalism wasn't a factor the GOP would lose every federal race this coming election, if people voted on the basis of facts and the good of the country the GOP wouldn't stand a chance. Trump rides on racism like a surfer on the crest of a wave that is about to crash on the rocks of reality. He could run to moscow as an open traitor and fugitive and would still only bottom out at 25% support, nothing matters to these folks, they don't respond to reason or facts and like Trump would destroy the country if they could.

Vote, volunteer, give money, help register people and drive folks to the polls this midterm, ya can do more than just vote, do whatever ya can, your country is on the line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Tom Arnold has turned into an idiot. Trump can do that to some people.
> 
> 
> #Walkaway


He's on the right side of history and he's right about all those Trump recordings.

As for the walkaway bullshit and russian trolls...
*Stephen Examines The Conservative 'Walk Away' Memes*


----------



## gonnagro (Aug 23, 2018)

Why do you defend an idiot with an even bigger idiot? 


#Walkaway


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 23, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Why do you defend an idiot with an even bigger idiot?
> 
> 
> #Walkaway


Says the idiot sporting a walkaway# LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Why do you defend an idiot with an even bigger idiot?
> 
> 
> #Walkaway


Don't you think Trump is an idiot?


----------



## gonnagro (Aug 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't you think Trump is an idiot?


For possibly paying two hookers with campaign funds, (if this did happen). Yes.
For not firing Mueller and Sessions. Yes.

Everything else. No.
Two years later, still a better choice that Bernie and tHillary.


#Walkaway


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 23, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Tom Arnold has turned into an idiot. Trump can do that to some people.
> 
> 
> #Walkaway


Tom Arnold has always been an idiot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> For possibly paying two hookers with campaign funds, (if this did happen). Yes.
> For not firing Mueller and Sessions. Yes.
> 
> Everything else. No.
> ...


Why do you think he settled multiple rape charges?


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> For possibly paying two hookers with campaign funds, (if this did happen). Yes.
> For not firing Mueller and Sessions. Yes.
> 
> Everything else. No.
> ...



I'm always late to the party and just found out what walkaway means. So, now I know what a "Russian bot" is, too. Hey, put in a "y'all" for authenticity. It's always good for a giggle. But seriously, you need new material.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2018)

*Dropping Like Flies: Another President Trump Ally Cooperates With Investigators | Deadline | MSNBC*




Former FBI assistant director Frank Figuliuzzi, former U.S. attorney Chuck Rosenberg, AP’s Jill Colvin, and NYT’s Nick Confessore on AMI CEO David Pecker’s cooperation with federal authorities in exchange for immunity, following Michael Cohen’s plea deal.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another one bites the dust, Donald's buddy Peckerhead is in deep shit and is gonna squeal like a pig, he'll back up Cohen's testimony along with documents and records. Donald confessed on TV yet again, this time criminal election violations, they are starting to turn on Donald to save their own skins, Uncle Sam has got these clowns by the balls and he's squeezing real hard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2018)

I wonder what Donald will do when the FBI raids Trump tower, they've got cause and the evidence for the warrant. Of course Mueller won't have anything to do with it, yet... Rosenstein fucked Trump by spreading the investigation through five branches of the DOJ and I figure they've got a deal cut with Sessions to cockblock Donald and protect Rosenstein until after the midterms.

Donald should be in fine form this weekend, but he's gonna have more bad news everyday as the pace of events quicken. If this keeps up much longer they will carry Donald out of the WH frothing at the mouth and raving. Maybe stress and cheeseburgers will get him with heart attack and put him out of his misery...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NY Times: Manhattan DA looking at criminal charges against Trump Organization*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/23/politics/nyt-manhattan-da-trump-organization/index.html

The Manhattan District Attorney's Office is considering pursuing criminal charges against the Trump Organization and two senior company executives in connection to Michael Cohen's payment to adult film star Stormy Daniels, the New York Times reported Thursday, citing two officials with knowledge of the matter.

According to the Times, a state investigation would focus on how the Trump Organization accounted for its reimbursement to Cohen, Trump's former personal lawyer and fixer, for the $130,000 he paid to Daniels, who said she had an affair with President Donald Trump. Trump has denied the affair.
When he pleaded guilty Tuesday in Manhattan federal court to eight criminal counts of campaign finance violations, tax fraud and bank fraud, Cohen admitted he paid Daniels the hush money during the 2016 campaign. Cohen was speaking as he accepted a plea deal that includes jail time.
The officials who spoke to the Times said the DA's office has not yet made a decision on whether to proceed and the review is only in the earliest stages.
The Times reports the Trump Organization recorded the reimbursement to Cohen as a legal expense, but federal prosecutors said Cohen did no legal work in connection with the matter. The payments were for fake legal invoices in connection with a nonexistent retainer agreement, according to the report.
The Trump Organization declined to comment to the Times.
Should charges come against the organization or employees of the organization, Trump would not be able to pardon them. While the President has vast pardon powers over federal crimes, those powers do not extend to state crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2018)

Wow what a lead up to the midterm elections, Trump's past is catching up to him in a timely manner! Trump's company is gonna get busted along with his foundation and I'm sure Trump will be too one day. The campaign, Trump org, the Trump charity and the family are all on the chopping block along with Trump. The tables are turning, Donald was overwhelming the press and public with sleaziness, now the "deep state", affectionately known as Uncle Sam is dumping a non stop stream of shit on Donald from different directions and he and those around him are feeling a bit overwhelmed. It's just getting started and will go on for a very long time to come, there will be well over a thousand assholes caught up in this fiasco before it's over.

Donald will probably trigger his own impeachment before the midterms, indictments are coming fast now and almost everybody around Donald will be in jail or pardoned soon. The demands for congressional involvement and impeachment hearings will grow louder with each passing day and the harm to the GOP's election chances will increase. Dunno how things can get much more serious, but they will...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2018)

*Monologue: Orange Tuesday | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including more bad news for the Trump crime family.

*Former CIA Director John Brennan | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Former CIA Director John Brennan joins Bill to discuss Donald Trump's attacks on the intelligence community and the president's failure to hold Russia accountable for interfering in US elections.

*New Rule: Wok the Vote | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill argues that the Democratic Party needs a ringer of its own to counter Trump's partnership with Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2018)

Pence's right hand will still be on the bible when the cuffs go on Donald's wrists, the only thing keeping Trump out of jail is the presidency, if not he'd be there already. He's gonna have worse weeks than this and might crack or croke under the strain, any normal person would have eaten a bullet by now. Looks like it might be impeachment and prison, run to russia, or death by cheeseburger plus stress...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Reporter Hears Fear In The Voices Of Donald Trump Staff After Wild Week | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




As the week wore on, the news for Trump and his White House went from bad to worse as one reporter notes he now hears fear in the voices of White House staff when he speaks to them. Our panel joins to react.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pence's right hand will still be on the bible when the cuffs go on Donald's wrists, the only thing keeping Trump out of jail is the presidency, if not he'd be there already. He's gonna have worse weeks than this and might crack or croke under the strain, any normal person would have eaten a bullet by now. Looks like it might be impeachment and prison, run to russia, or death by cheeseburger plus stress...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Reporter Hears Fear In The Voices Of Donald Trump Staff After Wild Week | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Hope springs eternal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hope springs eternal


Donald is helping a lot too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2018)

Donald has got a tweet storm going this weekend with the usual targets, he might pardon Manafort and decapitate the the DOJ soon, he's pretty spooked. He can't kill this or sweep it under the carpet and the GOP leadership are scared shitless that he's gonna act to pardon people and fire his way through the DOJ before the election, he will after for sure.

Donald is fucked, Cohen, Manafort, Weiselberg, Pecker and a host of others will RAT him out him under oath, along with a mountain of documents, hours of recordings and video, and we haven't even gotten around to what russia has on him. It not just a question of time, but what will a sociopath with power and control of nukes do, before congress does him, will he try to take everybody else with him? Will he lose what's left of his twisted mind and go barking mad? Suicide? Run to russia? Resign? How far will the GOP congress let this go, cause Donald is gonna take it all the way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2018)

*How Donald Trump Got Involved in a Global Fraud | The New Yorker*





The New Yorker
Published on Aug 17, 2017
Adam Davidson follows the money trail in one of President Donald Trump's past deals all the way to Vladimir Putin.


----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has got a tweet storm going this weekend with the usual targets, he might pardon Manafort and decapitate the the DOJ soon, he's pretty spooked. He can't kill this or sweep it under the carpet and the GOP leadership are scared shitless that he's gonna act to pardon people and fire his way through the DOJ before the election, he will after for sure.
> 
> Donald is fucked, Cohen, Manafort, Weiselberg, Pecker and a host of others will RAT him out him under oath, along with a mountain of documents, hours of recordings and video, and we haven't even gotten around to what russia has on him. It not just a question of time, but what will a sociopath with power and control of nukes do, before congress does him, will he try to take everybody else with him? Will he lose what's left of his twisted mind and go barking mad? Suicide? Run to russia? Resign? How far will the GOP congress let this go, cause Donald is gonna take it all the way.



Using logic to gauge what would happen next is useless. Still, I have to use it to formulate a projection. I don't think the traitor in chief will resign. He doesn't have the nerve (though he has a formidable gut) to commit suicide, he's just too narcissistic. My feeling is he'll go kicking and screaming to prison...if he remains in the country. I'm feeling more and more that you're premise of him running to Russia is a real possibility. I used to think of it as a wishful thought but no more. The worst is that he'll continue to distract by making another war. As Daddy Bush said over and over (not about war) "good for business, good for the economy". He's now warning the stock market (investors) that they'll become poor if he's impeached. Why even address the subject if you're innocent? It's satisfying to watch him squirm. Squirmin' vermin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2018)

topcat said:


> Using logic to gauge what would happen next is useless. Still, I have to use it to formulate a projection. I don't think the traitor in chief will resign. He doesn't have the nerve (though he has a formidable gut) to commit suicide, he's just too narcissistic. My feeling is he'll go kicking and screaming to prison...if he remains in the country. I'm feeling more and more that you're premise of him running to Russia is a real possibility. I used to think of it as a wishful thought but no more. The worst is that he'll continue to distract by making another war. As Daddy Bush said over and over (not about war) "good for business, good for the economy". He's now warning the stock market (investors) that they'll become poor if he's impeached. Why even address the subject if you're innocent? It's satisfying to watch him squirm. Squirmin' vermin.


If Vlad would let him land and stay in russia he'd be gone on AF1 when he's used up everybody and thing he can, even then his approval ratings would be in the 30's! If America does not repudiate Trump and the GOP this midterm I'm not optimistic about the future, too large a proportion of the population would be Hell bent on self destruction for the country to survive. I'm betting on Trump continuing to fuck up, publicly hang himself and continue the lifelong habit as an incompetent dufus, this I hope will to save America, if the asshole had a brain and a plan the country would be in a lot more trouble.

When the trials are done and the histories written a lot of people who supported Trump are gonna have shit all over their faces. Future generations are gonna ask why these people were so naive and foolish as to believe Trump, they are gonna look like complete idiots with a little historical perspective (they already do). Of course by now we've pretty much got it figured out that it's racism driven fear and hate that are the root of Trump's core support, nothing more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2018)

*Trump Loses Mind After Convictions | Our Cartoon President | SHOWTIME*




As Paul Manafort and Michael Cohen are found guilty on criminal counts, Our Cartoon President and his closest confidants strategize about the best way to respond to the turmoil. Catch all the drama, emotion, and suspense now! All episodes available now, only on Showtime.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 27, 2018)

The best show on TV


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 27, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> The best show on TV


Not realistic. Too much hair on his head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2018)

So this social and emotional retard has a 40% job approval rating eh? Trump is something a man like John McCain would scrape off the bottom of his shoe. Racism makes ya blind as well as stupid.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: President Donald Trump's Actions Elevated John Mccain's Standing | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




The president on Monday ordered American flags at U.S. buildings be lowered to half-staff for Sen. John McCain until his burial on Sunday. The move comes after pressure from politicians and the American Legion when Trump returned the WH flag to full staff.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 28, 2018)

I think there is something about these "approval ratings" that you may not understand. Many people will* always say *they support the president--whoever it is--because they think that saying anything else is not being a good American. I'd say that half of those who say they approve fall into this category. They may even hate trump, and never vote republican, but they will still say they approve of the prez.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I think there is something about these "approval ratings" that you may not understand. Many people will* always say *they support the president--whoever it is--because they think that saying anything else is not being a good American. I'd say that half of those who say they approve fall into this category. They may even hate trump, and never vote republican, but they will still say they approve of the prez.


Many believe that no matter how much they hate a president that the office deserves respect and support, tRUmp may change the thinking on this stance lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I think there is something about these "approval ratings" that you may not understand. Many people will* always say *they support the president--whoever it is--because they think that saying anything else is not being a good American. I'd say that half of those who say they approve fall into this category. They may even hate trump, and never vote republican, but they will still say they approve of the prez.


I sure as shit hope so!
Though those numbers do energize the opposition and show folks how important it is to vote.
The midterms will tell the tale and we won't have long to wait, Trump might go nuts before then though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Many believe that no matter how much they hate a president that the office deserves respect and support, tRUmp may change the thinking on this stance lol.


I guess being a Canadian I miss the mystical aspect of the presidency, a prime minister would have been turfed long ago. Though this is the land of the legendary late Rob Ford former mayor of Toronto, a pioneer among crazy politicians whose anitics are as yet unmatched by Trump...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess being a Canadian I miss the mystical aspect of the presidency, a prime minister would have been turfed long ago. Though this is the land of the legendary late Rob Ford former mayor of Toronto, a pioneer among crazy politicians whose anitics are as yet unmatched by Trump...


Crack-head was fun to watch


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2018)

This is not a boast but Ford is a amateur compared to tRUmp for being a crazy disgusting human being, the difference is tRUmp has always had the money to bury the stories. What will come out will shock even the people who are repulsed by him.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> This is not a boast but Ford is a amateur compared to tRUmp for being a crazy disgusting human being, the difference is tRUmp has always had the money to bury the stories. What will come out will shock even the people who are repulsed by him.


The scary part is Trumps antics are while he is sober


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> The scary part is Trumps antics are while he is sober


Can you imagine Trump with a few stiff drinks in him, his own secret service would punch him out! That would be a video worth paying for, Trump drunk, if ya thought cold sober was something to behold... Keep the nuclear football away from him and hide his biscuit too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> This is not a boast but Ford is a amateur compared to tRUmp for being a crazy disgusting human being, the difference is tRUmp has always had the money to bury the stories. What will come out will shock even the people who are repulsed by him.


Just don't want you folks to think we Canadians look down on ya for Trump, we have our crazies too, though Trump is a sociopathic lifetime criminal, a traitor and a real and present danger to the republic. We are all lucky he is such an incompetent fool and damaged individual, if Trump had a brain and a plan America would have been screwed, depending on the midterms, ya still might be. I'm hoping for a landslide midterm election as America's salvation, the bigger the victory the shorter Trump's reign and the quicker he's in russia or jail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2018)

More proof that Trump is cracking under the pressure, he's going nuts alright, wanting to regulate internet searches says it all.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump’s economic adviser: ‘We’re taking a look’ at whether Google searches should be regulated*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/08/28/trump-wakes-up-googles-himself-and-doesnt-like-what-he-sees-illegal/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0a113736c992

The Trump administration on Tuesday said it would explore regulating Google — an effort that would challenge protections around free speech online — in response to the president’s allegations that the tech giant manipulates its search results to prominently display negative stories about him and other Republicans.

President Trump in a predawn tweet claimed that search returns for “Trump News” were “RIGGED, for me & others, so that almost all stories & news is BAD,” apparently responding to a report from Fox News. Then, his top economic adviser, Larry Kudlow, said the White House is “taking a look” at whether, and how, Google should be regulated by the government.

In the United States, regulating search results could violate the First Amendment, said lawmakers from both parties, free-speech advocates and tech experts. The Trump administration’s threat drew rebukes from Democrats and a few Republicans, who said government shouldn’t play a role in monitoring search results or other content online.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2018)

*“TRUMP IS NUTS. THIS TIME REALLY FEELS DIFFERENT”: TRUMP REJECTS “WAR COUNCIL” INTERVENTION, GOES IT ALONE*
*With his closest allies defecting, the president increasingly trusts only his instincts. He “got joy” from stripping former C.I.A. director John Brennan’s security clearance. And after betrayals by Allen Weisselberg and David Pecker, a former White House official says, Trump “spent the weekend calling people and screaming.”*

BY GABRIEL SHERMAN
AUGUST 27, 2018 2:22 PM
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/08/donald-trump-nuts-rejects-war-council-intervention-goes-it-alone

After Michael Cohen’s plea deal last week, Donald Trump spiraled out of control, firing wildly in all directions. He railed against “flippers” in a rambling Fox & Friends interview, and lashed out on Twitter at Attorney General Jeff Sessions, the Justice Department, and Robert Mueller. In the wake of his outbursts, White House officials have discussed whether Trump would listen to his closest New York City friends in an effort to rein him in. Two sources briefed on the matter told me that senior officials talked about inviting Rudy Giuliani and a group of Trump’s New York real-estate friends including Tom Barrack, Richard LeFrak, and Howard Lorber to the White House to stage an “intervention” last week. “It was supposed to be a war council,” one source explained. But Trump refused to take the meeting, sources said. “You know Trump—he hates being lectured to,” the source added. (Spokespeople for LeFrak and Lorber say they have no knowledge of a meeting. A spokesperson for Barrack didn’t comment.)

More than ever, Trump is acting by feeling and instinct. “Trump is nuts,” said one former West Wing official. “This time really feels different.” Deputy Chief of Staff Bill Shine has privately expressed concern, a source said, telling a friend that Trump’s emotional state is “very tender.” Even Jared Kushner and Ivanka Trump are unsettled that Trump is so gleefully acting on his most self-destructive impulses as his legal peril grows. According to a source, Jared and Ivanka told Trump that stripping security clearances from former intelligence officials would backfire, but Trump ignored them. Kushner later told a friend Trump “got joy” out of taking away John Brennan’s clearance. His reaction to the death of John McCain—quashing a White House statement in praise of the senator, and restoring White House flags to full staff—falls into the same self-indulgent category.

The news of Cohen’s plea and Paul Manafort’s conviction, which were followed by revelations that Trump Organization C.F.O. Allen Weisselberg and National Enquirer publisher David Pecker are cooperating with federal prosecutors, have rattled Trump like few other turns in the investigation have, sources said. Flying on Air Force One to his West Virginia rally last week, Trump seemed “bummed” and “down and out,” a person briefed on his mood told me. “He was acting like, ‘I know the news is bad, but I don’t know what to do about it,’” the source said. At the rally, an uncharacteristically subdued Trump barely mentioned Cohen or Manafort.

By the weekend, though, his anger had returned. “He spent the weekend calling people and screaming,” one former White House official said. According to sources, the president feels cornered with no clear way out. His months-long campaign to get Sessions to resign—so that Trump could appoint a new A.G. who would shut down the Russia probe—not only failed to get Sessions to step down, but it’s caused him to dig in, as evidenced by Sessions’s rare statement asserting the independence of the Justice Department. “Trump knows at least through the midterms he won’t get another A.G.,” a former White House official said.

After Cohen effectively named Trump an unindicted co-conspirator in campaign-finance crimes with the payments to Stormy Daniels and Playboy Playmate Karen McDougal, Trump’s public posture was that the payments weren’t crimes. Privately, according to two sources, Trump attorneys suggested that a strategy for dealing with the issue could be for Trump to admit to having affairs with women and paying hush money to them for years. That way, he could assert that the payments to Daniels and McDougal were normal business—not campaign donations meant to influence the 2016 election. Trump, according to the sources, rejected this advice. “It was because of Melania,” one source said.

Inside the West Wing, a sense of numbness and dread has set in among senior advisers as they gird for what Trump will do next. “It’s a return to the abyss,” said one former official who’s in frequent contact with the White House. “This is back to being a one-man show, and everyone is on the outside looking in.”

Two sources told me that Trump continues to raise the possibility of a pardon for Manafort, his former campaign chairman. Trump has been clashing with White House counsel Don McGahn, who, sources said, is strongly against granting Manafort a pardon. (A lawyer for McGahn did not respond to a request for comment.) Trump has told people he’s considering bringing in a new lawyer to draft a Manafort pardon, if McGahn won’t do it. “He really at this point does not care,” a former official said. “He would rather fight the battle. He doesn’t want to do anything that would cede executive authority.”

The White House did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2018)

This is too funny. You know something is wrong when your lawyer needs to get a lawyer. Without doubt, the most corrupt president and administration ever. #Stock the Swamp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2018)

*President Donald Trump's Latest Battles Are With Google And Canada | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




The president's new trade agreement with Mexico seems to leave Canada out in the cold. Trump also accused Google of rigging its search results against him. Shannon Pettypiece joins to discuss.


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2018)

"Everyone's against me because they think I'm paranoid". Stop making bad news and the bad news will go away. Fatty is going down and he feels it. To quote James Brown, "I feel good".


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2018)

topcat said:


> "Everyone's against me because they think I'm paranoid". Stop making bad news and the bad news will go away. Fatty is going down and he feels it. To quote James Brown "I feel good".


"I knew that you would"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/08/the-end-of-trumps-reign/568480/

very good article. only thing i don't like is that trump could NEVER be Macbeth....Macbeth is worthy of pity....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

1


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/08/the-end-of-trumps-reign/568480/
> 
> very good article. only thing i don't like is that trump could NEVER be Macbeth....Macbeth is worthy of pity....


If Shakespeare were around today the current US political situation with Trump would be the meat and potatoes for many a play. The bard would have made quick work of Trump and I'm sure would have had something to say about the current POTUS.

Those he commands move only in command,
Nothing in love. Now does he feel his title
Hang loose about him, like a giant’s robe
Upon a dwarfish thief.

About sums up Trump's end, he is lost in the shoes of his predecessors, Obama was one of the best and Trump is undoubtedly the worst POTUS, the contrast couldn't be clearer. He cheated and stole the election by breaking the law with the help of an adversarial country that was attacking America at the same time (with his help), he's a literal traitor and as Obama said "unfit" for office. After impeachment and a fair and honest trial he should be publicly executed without undue delay.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

*Trump Administration Is Trying to Systematically Strip Citizenship From Many Americans Born Near Mexico Border*
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/08/trump-administration-trying-to-strip-citizenship-from-americans-born-near-mexico-border.html

The next phase in the Trump administration’s effort to reduce immigration is to strip Americans who were simply born and raised _near_ the border with Mexico of their citizenship by claiming their birth certificates and other birth documents are fraudulent. In June, U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services, which is part of the Department of Homeland Security, began an Orwellian-sounding process of “denaturalization” of American citizens that the U.S. government believed obtained citizenship through identity theft and fraud. Over the last nearly 30 years, revoking an American of citizenship has been exceedingly rare, occurring in only several hundred instances. That appears set to change and a Washington Post reportWednesday found the government’s program of invalidating what appears to be almost exclusively Hispanic Americans’ citizenship, by revoking passports of Americans born along the southern border, is not a limited piecemeal effort. It’s an active, if discreet American policy that’s being carried out against card-carrying citizens.
*more...*


----------



## INF Flux (Aug 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More proof that Trump is cracking under the pressure, he's going nuts alright, wanting to regulate internet searches says it all.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump’s economic adviser: ‘We’re taking a look’ at whether Google searches should be regulated*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/08/28/trump-wakes-up-googles-himself-and-doesnt-like-what-he-sees-illegal/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0a113736c992
> ...


Just for a moment, try to remove Trump from the equation and ask yourself, is corporate censorship a thing that fit's the definition of Fascism? I feel like we're going down a slippery slope and the slide is being sold to us in such a way that people are cheering it on.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Aug 30, 2018)

INF Flux said:


> Just for a moment, try to remove Trump from the equation and ask yourself, is corporate censorship a thing that fit's the definition of Fascism? I feel like we're going down a slippery slope and the slide is being sold to us in such a way that people are cheering it on.


It's bullshit there's supposed to be a separation of church and state. Yet corporations like Facebook are becoming a government of their own. Many companies "require" a Facebook account to show you're not a degenerate and grade your "ethics" based upon their corporate religious ideals.

but show how you drew a swastika on your friend's head while drunk at frat party ten years ago, indicating uninclusive behavior not compatible with their pinko commie mission statement. But it was funny how Disney fired James Gunn giving them a taste of their own medicine with the whole #DisneyrehireJamesGunnbeausewe'rehypocrits.


----------



## INF Flux (Aug 30, 2018)

I feel like there's no Left, left anymore. People who give to the ACLU seem to be blind to what's happening.

Meanwhile, what's #TheAssistance doing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> It's bullshit there's supposed to be a separation of church and state. Yet corporations like Facebook are becoming a government of their own. Many companies "require" a Facebook account to show you're not a degenerate and grade your "ethics" based upon their corporate religious ideals.
> 
> but show how you drew a swastika on your friend's head while drunk at frat party ten years ago, indicating uninclusive behavior not compatible with their pinko commie mission statement. But it was funny how Disney fired James Gunn giving them a taste of their own medicine with the whole #DisneyrehireJamesGunnbeausewe'rehypocrits.


You'll see what the democrats will do soon, there is no "left" in America, only variations on right wing ideology, there might be after the election though. Corporate media does not cover left leaning politicians and if it does, does so pejoratively, they are afraid of losing all those pharma and insurance advertising dollars.

Meanwhile, Donald continues his Hell ride to reality and it's gonna be a hard landing. He won't be alone though, since the WH staff is gonna be along for the ride and it's gonna cost them a fortune in legal expenses.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Harried Staff Sees Donald Trump Unready For Possible Democratic House | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You'll see what the democrats will do soon, there is no "left" in America, only variations on right wing ideology, there might be after the election though. Corporate media does not cover left leaning politicians and if it does, does so pejoratively, they are afraid of losing all those pharma and insurance advertising dollars.
> 
> Meanwhile, Donald continues his Hell ride to reality and it's gonna be a hard landing.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Harried Staff Sees Donald Trump Unready For Possible Democratic House | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


Right wingers fear Rachel and any intelligent woman


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Right wingers fear Rachel and any intelligent woman


There are a lot of them headed for congress this fall and the Trumpers will like them a whole lot less then! I think we need to stop calling Trumpers conservatives or even right wing, they are a racist cult of personality. Republican/Trumper are one in the same though and it's a difference without a distinction that's headed for political extinction. Trumpism will disappear like Hitlerism because there was nothing to it but hate and fear, it was based on bullshit. The fear, stupidity, cupidity and hate will linger however, ready for the next Trump to gather up and use against America, freedom and decency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

*Democrats Alarmed At GOP Use Of Private Security Documents | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This should alarm anybody with a brain... If the congress changes hands some of these folks are gonna want highly detailed answers about this matter and there will be an intelligence committee hearing on it ASAP. This is very serious criminal shit and there are only a few people in the WH accountable for it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2018)

I agree, it will be violent when they drag Donald out of the WH kicking and screaming after his impeachment, more so when the FBI indicts him, puts a set of cuffs on his wrists and perp walks the fucker... When Mueller and Uncle Sam are done tag teaming this asshole the American public are gonna wanna burn him at the stake. When the public finds out the truth about Trump they are gonna be inclined to be very violent, Donald will need the full power and protection of the US constitution to avoid a gruesome and quite violent public end.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump warns change would come 'violently' if Republicans lose in midterms*
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/trump-warns-change-violently-republicans-lose-midterms/story?id=57482932
President Trump told Evangelical leaders during a closed door dinner at the White House that there will be "violence" if Democrats take control in the November election.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2018)

The anti-christ speaks to the anti-christians. Charmed by a snake.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 30, 2018)

topcat said:


> The anti-christ speaks to the anti-christians. Charmed by a snake.


well said, well said,

fuck fake white evangelical christians. vengence is mine saith the lord...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2018)

topcat said:


> The anti-christ speaks to the anti-christians. Charmed by a snake.


Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats as the say in the bible, the actual christians from the conmen bullshit artists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2018)

*Donald Trump a FIVE-Time Draft-Dodger - John McCain an American Hero*




In this episode of "The Conversation", Jesse talks about Donald Trump’s outrageous and repeated claim to be, “the most militaristic person EVER.” He weighs Trump’s statement against the facts, including, official federal draft documents, and wildly disrespectful remarks made against former prisoner of war, John McCain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2018)

Another asshole bites the dust, we are well on the way to a thousand assholes caught up in this bullshit.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lobbyist Sam Patten Pleads Guilty to Steering Foreign Funds to Trump Inaugural*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/31/us/politics/patten-fara-manafort.html

By Kenneth P. Vogel, Sharon LaFraniere and Adam Goldman
Aug. 31, 2018

WASHINGTON — An American lobbyist on Friday admitted brokering access to President Trump’s inauguration for pro-Russian Ukrainian politicians in a scheme that highlighted the rush by foreign interests to influence the new administration.

As part of a plea agreement under which he pledged to cooperate with federal prosecutors, the lobbyist, Sam Patten, pleaded guilty to failing to register as a foreign agent for a Russia-aligned Ukrainian political party, and to helping a Ukrainian oligarch who funded that party illegally purchase four tickets to Mr. Trump’s inauguration.

Although the charges were not brought by the special counsel investigating Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election, Robert S. Mueller III, they stem from his team’s work, and overlap substantially with its continuing investigation, suggesting that Mr. Patten could be a useful witness.

The case sketched out by prosecutors encompassed Mr. Patten, a respected Republican operative and consultant whose family was once part of Washington’s social elite; money transfers from a Cypriot bank; and a Russian national who had also worked for Paul Manafort, Mr. Trump’s former campaign manager, and been accused of maintaining ties to Russian intelligence.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2018)

Lets hope by election day with all the shit coming out and the the tariffs starting to bite his base on the ass, he will be down to less than 30%, that will spell disaster for the GOP with a landslide in the house and even the senate up for grabs. Mueller is yet to speak save by his actions (indictments, convictions and more flippers than Marineland), he will keep plugging away and since Trump is not on the ballot in the midterm election I don't see why he wouldn't dump a shitload of indictments whenever he's ready. I believe some evidence needs to be presented to the American public in the form of a conclusion before the election. If the democrats take the house and senate there will be Hell to pay, Donald is gonna flip out and will go mad or run for russia before january 20th. There would be plenty of "high crimes and misdemeanors", just between the election and the change of congress, as Donald squirms, squeals and tries to delay, derail, or end the investigations. He will probably force the republicans to impeach him before they leave office by doing something monumentally stupid and desperate.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*President Donald Trump's Disapproval Soars, Robert Mueller Approval Solid | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Donald Trump reached his highest disapproval number yet and nearly half of Americans want him impeached, but there is a number that is "stunning” says Michael Tomasky, Neera Tanden and Jonathan Alter join Ali Velshi to talk Trump's rising unpopularity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/04/politics/bob-woodward-book-donald-trump-fear/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

Yep Donald is cracking, the phoney is being exposed and stripped naked in public so all can see his inadequacy and ugliness. Most intelligent people would have trouble doing the job of POTUS, Trump is insofar over his head he'll never see the light of day again, unfit and unable. Only by surfing a wave a race hate and fear contained in the republican party is he able to defy the law of gravity. It's amazing that Trump and the GOP has any support at all when you consider recent events and the failures of congress and the corruption of the POTUS.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/04/politics/bob-woodward-book-donald-trump-fear/index.html
*'We're in crazytown'* actual CNN headline
*Bob Woodward: Trump's aides stole his papers 'to protect the country'*

(CNN)WARNING: This story contains graphic language.

President Donald Trump's closest aides have taken extraordinary measures in the White House to try to stop what they saw as his most dangerous impulses, going so far as to swipe and hide papers from his desk so he wouldn't sign them, according to a new book from legendary journalist Bob Woodward.
Woodward's 448-page book, "Fear: Trump in the White House," provides an unprecedented inside-the-room look through the eyes of the President's inner circle. From the Oval Office to the Situation Room to the White House residence, Woodward uses confidential background interviews to illustrate how some of the President's top advisers view him as a danger to national security and have sought to circumvent the commander in chief.

Many of the feuds and daily clashes have been well documented, but the picture painted by Trump's confidants, senior staff and Cabinet officials reveal that many of them see an even more alarming situation — worse than previously known or understood. Woodward offers a devastating portrait of a dysfunctional Trump White House, detailing how senior aides — both current and former Trump administration officials — grew exasperated with the President and increasingly worried about his erratic behavior, ignorance and penchant for lying.
Chief of staff John Kelly describes Trump as an "idiot" and "unhinged," Woodward reports. Defense Secretary James Mattis describes Trump as having the understanding of "a fifth or sixth grader." And Trump's former personal lawyer John Dowd describes the President as "a fucking liar," telling Trump he would end up in an "orange jump suit" if he testified to special counsel Robert Mueller.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds like Woodward has another best seller and Trump is gonna help with sales by freaking out over it! Too bad he didn't read it, he'd be really pissed, I don't imagine he's gonna like Mueller's report either and probably won't read it either. Just over 60 days until the election, less when you consider some states have mail in ballots and early voting. Donald is sweating bigly already and just after the election sure as shit he is gonna decapitate the DOJ and fire all the prosecutors, again. I wouldn't be surprised if the GOP impeaches him after the election because he went off the deep end.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Just another bad book': Trump dismisses Woodward's explosive book*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/04/politics/white-house-response-bob-woodward/index.html
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump on Tuesday downplayed a bombshell new book by veteran journalist Bob Woodward portraying the chaos and dysfunction inside the White House as "just another bad book."

Trump offered his pushback on Tuesday in an interview with the conservative publication Daily Caller after CNN and The Washington Post reported on some of the book's most explosive allegations, including disparaging comments Defense Secretary Jim Mattis and White House chief of staff John Kelly privately made about Trump and military actions the President sought to take against Syria and North Korea.
"It's just another bad book. He's had a lot of credibility problems," Trump said of Woodward, who has reported on multiple presidents and alongside Carl Bernstein broke news of the Watergate scandal that ultimately led to President Richard Nixon's resignation.
"It's just nasty stuff," Trump said.
*more...*


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> It's bullshit there's supposed to be a separation of church and state. Yet corporations like Facebook are becoming a government of their own. Many companies "require" a Facebook account to show you're not a degenerate and grade your "ethics" based upon their corporate religious ideals.
> 
> but show how you drew a swastika on your friend's head while drunk at frat party ten years ago, indicating uninclusive behavior not compatible with their pinko commie mission statement. But it was funny how Disney fired James Gunn giving them a taste of their own medicine with the whole #DisneyrehireJamesGunnbeausewe'rehypocrits.


Namaste you fucking POS hypocrite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

Trump's aides say he's, "a crazy lying idiot".

"He's an idiot. It's pointless to try to convince him of anything. He's gone off the rails. We're in crazytown," Kelly is quoted as saying at a staff meeting in his office. "I don't even know why any of us are here. This is the worst job I've ever had."
----Gen. John Kelly


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 4, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Many believe that no matter how much they hate a president that the office deserves respect and support, tRUmp may change the thinking on this stance lol.


Our president is an overtly corrupt idiotic clown that hates the free press. I feel like a citizen of a third world nation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Our president is an overtly corrupt idiotic clown that hates the free press. I feel like a citizen of a third world nation.


As the Chinese say, "your living in interesting times"! Hopefully it will be a case of what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger, the worse Trump behaves the bigger the democratic victory. Once Americans pry the GOP's hands from the levers of power Donald's fall won't be long, I figure the republicans will take him with them on the way out of Washington, not because they are patriotic, but because they are spiteful and will want payback for losing their seats in january. Donald is gonna go nuts on the DOJ after the election whoever wins in november and if the GOP lose bigly they might do Donald when he acts. Two years from now Donald will be a bad memory and an inmate of a supermax, nobody will give a fuck about his "base". Let's hope the GOP 2020 campaign slogan will be "Free Donald" and his "base" insists on it.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2018)

Truly, Trump is mad, dumb with Power. So open about his criminality and his lies. And the entire party is complicit. Very strange times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Truly, Trump is mad, dumb with Power. So open about his criminality and his lies. And the entire party is complicit. Very strange times.


He's making sure he's taking the GOP with him on the way down, I guess that's how they are really gonna MAGA, suicide by Trump. America will be better off without them, California went from ungovernable to winning when they got rid of the GOP. Hopefully the right will be divided into the republican party with all the crazies and a new conservative party with more sensible, though misguided people. This will split their vote and keep them out of office along with the corruption and bad ideas they carry as luggage, Trump will use up and destroy the GOP. Donald is gonna ride the elephant into the ground.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 4, 2018)

Well, the really strange thing is, something like 30% of people out there love the guy. I still can't get that to make rational sense.
It IS like a cult at this point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

*Bob Woodward’s Book Portrays ‘A Nervous Breakdown’ Of The White House | Hardball | MSNBC*




There are explosive new details about the Trump White House today, uncovered by veteran journalist Bob Woodward in his upcoming book "FEAR."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Well, the really strange thing is, something like 30% of people out there love the guy. I still can't get that to make rational sense.
> It IS like a cult at this point.


It is a cult and it's fueled by hate and fear and lubricated by FOX news, but even they are starting to report reality. Many of these people are bullshitting themselves and are driven by hatred, fear, racism and tribalism, Trump is the great white hope. Every society has around 30% of the population that does not value democracy and are generally assholes, history and high levels of fear make that number fluctuate up and down a bit in America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2018)

60 Days to go until the election...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bernstein: Trump presidency a national emergency*




Carl Bernstein says details from Bob Woodward's book, "Fear: Trump in the White House," should be a warning sign to congressional Republicans and the country that the Trump presidency is a national emergency.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Sep 4, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Namaste you fucking POS hypocrite.


Tashi delek.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

The Woodward book is all the buzz in the media and Donald must be going nuts, it makes him look like an idiot, because he is. I'm looking for the biggest distraction that Donald's crippled imagination can come up with this week. Donald must be freaking out if he's watching cable news, the ridicule, insults, bare truth and criticism are more than a narcissistic sociopath like Donald can handle. It's gonna be a tough week for the staff if Trump is watching the cable news shows.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 5, 2018)

01/20/2024

I wonder which of you wont make it.


----------



## Organicus (Sep 5, 2018)

Truly a wanker, how the hell does a prick like him get to be a president ? 
Put him in prison , were he belong’s.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Woodward book is all the buzz in the media and Donald must be going nuts, it makes him look like an idiot, because he is. I'm looking for the biggest distraction that Donald's crippled imagination can come up with this week. Donald must be freaking out if he's watching cable news, the ridicule, insults, bare truth and criticism are more than a narcissistic sociopath like Donald can handle. It's gonna be a tough week for the staff if Trump is watching the cable news shows.


I'm enjoying his meltdown. Simply delicious.


----------



## Organicus (Sep 5, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'm enjoying his meltdown. Simply delicious.


He will melt down into a pile of shit , I bet the wife really detest’s him , it’s all about the money . The whole family are truly laughed at here in this country. It is like the muppet show , but a lot more cringy .


----------



## Organicus (Sep 5, 2018)

Organicus said:


> He will melt down into a pile of shit , I bet the wife really detest’s him , it’s all about the money . The whole family are truly laughed at here in this country. It is like the muppet show , but a lot more cringy .


Rule BRITTANIA ... I’m just saying , TRUMP keep you’r nose out of country we don’t want you here .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'm enjoying his meltdown. Simply delicious.


I'm not, it's too dangerous for the country and world, he needs to go quickly. After he's out of office he can be dealt with according to the law and evidence, with what is already publicly known it will put him away for life. He can freakout all he wants in an orange jumpsuit pacing his 6x10, I'm sure the walls of the cell will echo with his his rage, unless he ends up in a rubber room, they don't echo much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Organicus said:


> He will melt down into a pile of shit , I bet the wife really detest’s him , it’s all about the money . The whole family are truly laughed at here in this country. It is like the muppet show , but a lot more cringy .


He's already a pile of shit that is being held up by a scaffolding of the republican party, when the scaffolding collapses in the midterms the towering pile of shit will come under the law of gravity and quickly fall to the ground straight through to Hell! Donald is gonna lead the elephants into extinction this fall and they might return the favor by impeaching him before leaving Washington in january.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 01/20/2024
> 
> I wonder which of you wont make it.


You need to watch more of the "fake" media, it's not looking too good for Cheeto Jesus or the GOP. Sixty days until we find out what the majority of Americans think about the situation. Dufus Donald is not done fucking up yet, he might even have a government shutdown before the midterms and there's all of those indictments, trials and Mueller's report too! Donald might be gone before the end of the year, he's already publicly known as an unindicted criminal co conspirator in the Cohen case, a judge said so.


----------



## Organicus (Sep 5, 2018)

I’m not from the states , so I don’t know fully how thing’s work there , but , will he actually go to court then jail. Are they waiting for his president’cy to end ? Why can’t they do that now ? After all he is a criminal , a racist , and god know’s what else .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> 01/20/2024
> 
> I wonder which of you wont make it.


No tears when your boy is gone , I would ould say no whining but that is all Trumps klan does


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not, it's too dangerous for the country and world, he needs to go quickly. After he's out of office he can be dealt with according to the law and evidence, with what is already publicly known it will put him away for life. He can freakout all he wants in an orange jumpsuit pacing his 6x10, I'm sure the walls of the cell will echo with his his rage, unless he ends up in a rubber room, they don't echo much.


 But he won't go quickly, you must know that. I have to think that justice will prevail, the alternative just creates stress, not good for plants, or people. Humpty Trumpty (for his egg shape) will break down mentally but he won't be impeached by the current ruling anti-christian Republicans. With them in control, there are no legal remedies and the world suffers. So, live every day as if it is your last. Oh, and eat your vegetables.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You need to watch more of the "fake" media, it's not looking too good for Cheeto Jesus or the GOP. Sixty days until we find out what the majority of Americans think about the situation. Dufus Donald is not done fucking up yet, he might even have a government shutdown before the midterms and there's all of those indictments, trials and Mueller's report too! Donald might be gone before the end of the year, he's already publicly known as an unindicted criminal co conspirator in the Cohen case, a judge said so.





Herb & Suds said:


> No tears when your boy is gone , I would ould say no whining but that is all Trumps klan does


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Organicus said:


> I’m not from the states , so I don’t know fully how thing’s work there , but , will he actually go to court then jail. Are they waiting for his president’cy to end ? Why can’t they do that now ? After all he is a criminal , a racist , and god know’s what else .


The will jail him when he is removed from office, in the American system of Government he represents a third of the government with the congress and the courts being the other branches. The president runs the administration, is commander and chief and is responsible for large part of foreign affairs, the congress make the laws, levies taxes and is suppose to be a check on the presidency and hold it to account, the courts enforce and interpret the laws according to the constitution, that's the theory....

Ya can't bust him for being a racist in America, over a third of the population is and it's not against the law there. There is a legal opinion by the DOJ that a sitting president cannot be indicted, but it is untested by the SCOTUS and it clashes with the principle doctrine of "no man is above the law". Trump will likely be impeached after the election, he will force the issue by his actions


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


>


From your reply I'd say your as emotionally and socially retarded as Trump. Anybody who supports Trump now is either an idiot or a traitor or both, unless your from russia, then yer just doing your job, if your from America your just a useful idiot.

Farm much outside your basement? Hog prices are falling so low you can toss wieners at people, soybeans and corn prices are way down, real farmers are getting fucked and a lot of them are going democratic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

topcat said:


> But he won't go quickly, you must know that. I have to think that justice will prevail, the alternative just creates stress, not good for plants, or people. Humpty Trumpty (for his egg shape) will break down mentally but he won't be impeached by the current ruling anti-christian Republicans. With them in control, there are no legal remedies and the world suffers. So, live every day as if it is your last. Oh, and eat your vegetables.


Everything depends on the midterms and how bad a pounding the GOP gets, if the Dems get the house by 50 seats and a senate majority it will mean Trump will probably be gone after the election with the republicans doing him before january. If not, the democrats will do him after january and there might be a few republican senators who will go independant, there are three independents that caucus with the democrats now (King, Lieberman and Sanders), so a half dozen independent republicans after the midterms is a possibility. The bottom line is there will be enough to do Donald when the time comes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

*Bob Woodward Book A 'Devastating' Portrait Of President Donald Trump WH | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Details made available Tuesday from Bob Woodward's new book 'Fear,' offer revealing glimpses of interactions with former Trump lawyer John Dowd as well as Trump's impressions of AG Sessions. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From your reply I'd say your as emotionally and socially retarded as Trump. Anybody who supports Trump now is either an idiot or a traitor or both, unless your from russia, then yer just doing your job, if your from America your just a useful idiot.
> 
> Farm much outside your basement? Hog prices are falling so low you can toss wieners at people, soybeans and corn prices are way down, real farmers are getting fucked and a lot of them are going democratic.



"Ermahgerd, all Trump supporters dont do the things I want and I hate them all sooooo much for it"





I haven't spoken to one farmer that isn't a fan. Maybe you just mad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

*New bombshell book expected from Watergate reporter*




Bob Woodward's new tell-all, "Fear: Trump in the White House," depicts paranoia throughout the administration, sources say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> I haven't spoken to one farmer that isn't a fan. Maybe you just mad.


Have you actually spoken to farmers? They are not as stupid as you and your buddies and have brains enough to know when someone is an idiot and when someone is screwing them. As for Trumpers, after the midterms nobody is gonna give a shit what passes through yer mind, I won't even dignify it as thinking. Nobody likes a traitor and if you don't demonstrate loyalty to the country and constitution nobody is gonna support you but morons and they are not a majority. Just 2 months to find out for sure though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Mach1 said:


> I agree 2024! Leftist loosing their mind for another 6yrs! Economy is booming! MAGA


The economy is booming (don't forget to say thank you to Obama now) for the 1% and Wall St (GOP tax cuts for the 1%), everybody else not so much. It's not about left or right, but about right versus wrong, know the difference sock puppet? I'll make even clearer, it's about treason versus patriotism, what side are you on, Uncle Sam's or Putin's?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

This is gonna drive Trump nuts, look for a Twit shit in the near future. It's revolt from within the WH, Trump is too big an asshole to deal with, the heat is on and Donald is losing what's left of his twisted mind. Sure hope Mattis has left informal standing orders about the nuclear launch codes and gave the guys with the footballs tasers and tranquilizer shots they can use on the POTUS etc. It would be simpler just to give him a biscuit with the wrong codes though. I wonder does the national security team have a plan for when Trump flips out. A good question to ask below.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I Am Part of the Resistance Inside the Trump Administration*
*I work for the president but like-minded colleagues and I have vowed to thwart parts of his agenda and his worst inclinations.*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/opinion/trump-white-house-anonymous-resistance.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage

The Times today is taking the rare step of publishing an anonymous Op-Ed essay. We have done so at the request of the author, a senior official in the Trump administration whose identity is known to us and whose job would be jeopardized by its disclosure. We believe publishing this essay anonymously is the only way to deliver an important perspective to our readers. We invite you to submit a question about the essay or our vetting process *here.*

President Trump is facing a test to his presidency unlike any faced by a modern American leader.

It’s not just that the special counsel looms large. Or that the country is bitterly divided over Mr. Trump’s leadership. Or even that his party might well lose the House to an opposition hellbent on his downfall.

The dilemma — which he does not fully grasp — is that many of the senior officials in his own administration are working diligently from within to frustrate parts of his agenda and his worst inclinations.

I would know. I am one of them.

To be clear, ours is not the popular “resistance” of the left. We want the administration to succeed and think that many of its policies have already made America safer and more prosperous.

But we believe our first duty is to this country, and the president continues to act in a manner that is detrimental to the health of our republic.

That is why many Trump appointees have vowed to do what we can to preserve our democratic institutions while thwarting Mr. Trump’s more misguided impulses until he is out of office.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have you actually spoken to farmers? They are not as stupid as you and your buddies and have brains enough to know when someone is an idiot and when someone is screwing them. As for Trumpers, after the midterms nobody is gonna give a shit what passes through yer mind, I won't even dignify it as thinking. Nobody likes a traitor and if you don't demonstrate loyalty to the country and constitution nobody is gonna support you but morons and they are not a majority. Just 2 months to find out for sure though.



Yup, yer mad.

I live in the country, surrounded by many farmers. They love them some Trump.

MAGA


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 5, 2018)

Mach1 said:


> I agree 2024! Leftist loosing their mind for another 6yrs! Economy is booming! MAGA



Them losing their minds over it is just added comedy.

Economy is booming and we are killing it right along with. They are too busy being worried about plastic straws and smashing Trumps star.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Them losing their minds over it is just added comedy.
> 
> Economy is booming and we are killing it right along with. They are too busy being worried about plastic straws and smashing Trumps star.


Your talking to your sock puppet and completely divorced from reality like Trump, have a look at the real news today for fuck sakes and try real hard to catch a clue. I wouldn't worry about getting the "liberals", it's the conservatives surrounding Trump in the WH who are panicking, freaking out, calling him an idiot and trying to save the country from this moronic traitor.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Them losing their minds over it is just added comedy.
> 
> Economy is booming and we are killing it right along with. They are too busy being worried about plastic straws and smashing Trumps star.


The economy is shit

Wages are falling, healthcare and gas and food and rents are skyrocketing, the market is stagnant for 7 months now, and the job numbers are the worst since 2011


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2018)

*This Is a Constitutional Crisis*
*A cowardly coup from within the administration threatens to inflame the president’s paranoia and further endanger American security.*
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/09/this-is-a-constitutional-crisis/569443/

David Frum
Staff writer at The Atlantic

Impeachment is a constitutional mechanism. The Twenty-Fifth Amendment is a constitutional mechanism. Mass resignations followed by voluntary testimony to congressional committees are a constitutional mechanism. Overt defiance of presidential authority by the president’s own appointees—now that’s a constitutional crisis.

If the president’s closest advisers believe that he is morally and intellectually unfit for his high office, they have a duty to do their utmost to remove him from it, by the lawful means at hand. That duty may be risky to their careers in government or afterward. But on their first day at work, they swore an oath to defend the Constitution—and there were no “riskiness” exemptions in the text of that oath.

On Wednesday, though, a “senior official in the Trump administration” published an anonymous op-ed in The New York Times, writing:

Many of the senior officials in his own administration are working diligently from within to frustrate parts of his agenda and his worst inclinations. I would know. I am one of them.

The author of the anonymous op-ed is hoping to vindicate the reputation of like-minded senior Trump staffers. _See, we only look complicit! Actually, we’re the real heroes of the story._

But what the author has just done is throw the government of the United States into even more dangerous turmoil. He or she has enflamed the paranoia of the president and empowered the president’s willfulness.

What happens the next time a staffer seeks to dissuade the president from, say, purging the Justice Department to shut down the Mueller investigation? The author of the Times op-ed has explicitly told the president that those who offer such advice do not have the president’s best interests at heart, and are, in fact, actively subverting his best interests as he understands them on behalf of ideas of their own.

He’ll grow more defiant, more reckless, more anti-constitutional, and more dangerous.

And those who do not quit or are not fired in the next few days will have to work even more assiduously to prove themselves loyal, obedient, and on the team. Things will be worse after this piece. They will be worse because of this piece.

The new Bob Woodward book set the bad precedent. The high official who thought the president so addled that he would not remember the paper he snatched off his desk? Those who thought the president stupid, ignorant, beholden to Russia—and then exited the administration to return to their comfortable, lucrative occupations? Who substituted deep-background gripe sessions with a reporter for offering detailed proof of presidential unfitness, or worse, before the House or Senate? Yes, better than the robotic servility of the public record. But only slightly.


What would be better?

Speak in your own name. Resign in a way that will count. Present the evidence that will justify an invocation of the Twenty-Fifth Amendment, or an impeachment, or at the very least, the first necessary step toward either outcome, a Democratic Congress after the November elections.

Your service in government is valuable. Thank you for it. But it is not so indispensable that it can compensate for the continuing tenure of a president you believe to be amoral, untruthful, irrational, antidemocratic, unpatriotic, and dangerous. Previous generations of Americans have sacrificed fortunes, health, and lives to serve the country. You are asked only to tell the truth aloud and with your name attached.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

594 days of the Trump administration and he's struggling to make day 600 even the with extraordinary help from the GOP, with a functioning congress he wouldn't have made it 60 days. He should never have been sworn in as POTUS, the main failure was with the electoral college it's purpose was to keep the likes of Trump out of office, that's why the US doesn't have direct presidential elections. It might be time to get rid of the electoral college or reform it and say only qualified psychiatrists or other mental health professionals would be nominated to it. Prospective POTUS should be required to be examined by a reformed electoral college. It might be easier to reform the electoral college and make it useful, than to get rid of it with constitutional changes.

The POTUS controls nuclear weapons...


----------



## Quani (Sep 6, 2018)

I dont know a lot of US laws. How could possibly Trump be out ? Who can decide this ?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 6, 2018)

Soybeans


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 6, 2018)

Corn has come up a bit since government welfare kicked in. More corporate welfare. I live in a real farming community. These retards would back trump no matter what. Unless they get hit too bad. Trumpeters are hilarious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

*Here is the full NYTimes Op-ed*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*I Am Part of the Resistance Inside the Trump Administration*
*I work for the president but like-minded colleagues and I have vowed to thwart parts of his agenda and his worst inclinations.*
Sept. 5, 2018
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/opinion/trump-white-house-anonymous-resistance.html

President Trump is facing a test to his presidency unlike any faced by a modern American leader.

It’s not just that the special counsel looms large. Or that the country is bitterly divided over Mr. Trump’s leadership. Or even that his party might well lose the House to an opposition hellbent on his downfall.

The dilemma — which he does not fully grasp — is that many of the senior officials in his own administration are working diligently from within to frustrate parts of his agenda and his worst inclinations.

The root of the problem is the president’s amorality. Anyone who works with him knows he is not moored to any discernible first principles that guide his decision making.

Although he was elected as a Republican, the president shows little affinity for ideals long espoused by conservatives: free minds, free markets and free people. At best, he has invoked these ideals in scripted settings. At worst, he has attacked them outright.

In addition to his mass-marketing of the notion that the press is the “enemy of the people,” President Trump’s impulses are generally anti-trade and anti-democratic.

Don’t get me wrong. There are bright spots that the near-ceaseless negative coverage of the administration fails to capture: effective deregulation, historic tax reform, a more robust military and more.

But these successes have come despite — not because of — the president’s leadership style, which is impetuous, adversarial, petty and ineffective.

From the White House to executive branch departments and agencies, senior officials will privately admit their daily disbelief at the commander in chief’s comments and actions. Most are working to insulate their operations from his whims.

Meetings with him veer off topic and off the rails, he engages in repetitive rants, and his impulsiveness results in half-baked, ill-informed and occasionally reckless decisions that have to be walked back.

“There is literally no telling whether he might change his mind from one minute to the next,” a top official complained to me recently, exasperated by an Oval Office meeting at which the president flip-flopped on a major policy decision he’d made only a week earlier.

The erratic behavior would be more concerning if it weren’t for unsung heroes in and around the White House. Some of his aides have been cast as villains by the media. But in private, they have gone to great lengths to keep bad decisions contained to the West Wing, though they are clearly not always successful.

It may be cold comfort in this chaotic era, but Americans should know that there are adults in the room. We fully recognize what is happening. And we are trying to do what’s right even when Donald Trump won’t.

The result is a two-track presidency.

Take foreign policy: In public and in private, President Trump shows a preference for autocrats and dictators, such as President Vladimir Putin of Russia and North Korea’s leader, Kim Jong-un, and displays little genuine appreciation for the ties that bind us to allied, like-minded nations.

Astute observers have noted, though, that the rest of the administration is operating on another track, one where countries like Russia are called out for meddling and punished accordingly, and where allies around the world are engaged as peers rather than ridiculed as rivals.

On Russia, for instance, the president was reluctant to expel so many of Mr. Putin’s spies as punishment for the poisoning of a former Russian spy in Britain. He complained for weeks about senior staff members letting him get boxed into further confrontation with Russia, and he expressed frustration that the United States continued to impose sanctions on the country for its malign behavior. But his national security team knew better — such actions had to be taken, to hold Moscow accountable.

This isn’t the work of the so-called deep state. It’s the work of the steady state.

Given the instability many witnessed, there were early whispers within the cabinet of invoking the 25th Amendment, which would start a complex process for removing the president. But no one wanted to precipitate a constitutional crisis. So we will do what we can to steer the administration in the right direction until — one way or another — it’s over.

The bigger concern is not what Mr. Trump has done to the presidency but rather what we as a nation have allowed him to do to us. We have sunk low with him and allowed our discourse to be stripped of civility.

Senator John McCain put it best in his farewell letter. All Americans should heed his words and break free of the tribalism trap, with the high aim of uniting through our shared values and love of this great nation.

We may no longer have Senator McCain. But we will always have his example — a lodestar for restoring honor to public life and our national dialogue. Mr. Trump may fear such honorable men, but we should revere them.

There is a quiet resistance within the administration of people choosing to put country first. But the real difference will be made by everyday citizens rising above politics, reaching across the aisle and resolving to shed the labels in favor of a single one: Americans.

The writer is a senior official in the Trump administration.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Quani said:


> I dont know a lot of US laws. How could possibly Trump be out ? Who can decide this ?


The house of representatives would impeach him, then the senate presided over by the chief justice of the SCOTUS would have to vote by a 2/3 majority to convict. Vice President Pence would be sworn in and Trump is out of office and in jail or a nuthouse. It could happen in hours, if there were the political will, but with the midterm elections 2 months away, Donald will probably be allowed to run wild for a spell.

It won't be good for the republicans to have Donald thrashing around squirming and squealing during the election campaign, they are already behind in the polls and this ain't helping.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> These retards would back trump no matter what. Unless they get hit too bad. Trumpeters are hilarious.


Wonder what they think of the news over the past couple of days, if Trump continues the trade wars they are gonna get it in the ass, justice I guess there's a price to be paid for stupidity. I think a silent majority of farmers are gonna jump ship on the GOP this time around, especially if Trump continues the trade war bullshit, American agriculture is gonna get hit real hard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

*A Damning Op-Ed Distracts Trump From A Damning Book*




Trump is fuming Bob Woodward's new book, an anonymous op-ed in the New York Times, and probably other things that we'll learn later in future books and anonymous op-eds.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Trump's job approval is down to 36% and the polls don't factor in the news from the last couple of days, the GOP congress must be about to panic. They are in for one Helluva ride to the midterms with Donald at the wheel, 60 days to go until the election.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump's job approval is down to 36% and the polls don't factor in the news from the last couple of days, the GOP congress must be about to panic. They are in for one Helluva ride to the midterms with Donald at the wheel, 60 days to go until the election.


VOTE like your life depends on it , for it does !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> VOTE like your life depends on it , for it does !


Volunteer, drive people to the polls, register young people, give money, time and tell the Trumpers in your life to stay home in november if they can't behave and vote like adults and patriotic Americans.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Volunteer, drive people to the polls, register young people, give money, time and tell the Trumpers in your life to stay home in november if they can't behave and vote like adults and patriotic Americans.


Trumper voting is November 7th


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 6, 2018)

The traitors that is the GOP will turn on tRUmp when they think they can't use him anymore to get what they want. Then these pieces of shit will try to paint themselves as the saviors of America when they do. That OP-ed is a cowards attempt to wash the stink off themselves.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> The traitors that is the GOP will turn on tRUmp when they think they can't use him anymore to get what they want. Then these pieces of shit will try to paint themselves as the saviors of America when they do. That OP-ed is a cowards attempt to wash the stink off themselves.


Lawrence O'Donnell thinks it was Dan coats.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Lawrence O'Donnell thinks it was Dan coats.


I think it was Pence


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 6, 2018)

Ivanka wrote it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 6, 2018)

Who ever it is, they are not a patriot, just another sniveling coward trying to put themselves in a better light.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Lawrence O'Donnell thinks it was Dan coats.


Welcome to the witch hunt/inquisition, working in the WH these days must be like doing time in Hell. Donald is having a conniption or hopefully a cheeseburger induced stroke, that would solve a lot of problems real quick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Who ever it is, they are not a patriot, just another sniveling coward trying to put themselves in a better light.


Hey they got the tax cuts for the rich, destroyed the environment and don't forget those judges, what if they had to put up with a lot of crazy and treason to get it... 

The kind of stink these assholes will have on them won't wash off, but will grow worse over time. Look on the bright side, it's gonna cost every one of them a fortune in legal fees.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 6, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> SoybeansView attachment 4193754


but Ripped Farmer has her finger on the pulse of all the farmers. How dare you question her.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> but Ripped Farmer has her finger on the pulse of all the farmers. How dare you question her.


Ripped farmer has their head up their ass and is just another garden variety psycho troll, you know,"Git them thar Liberals (and brown folks)". Donald can do no wrong since he is the leader of the white tribe, the great white hope, they are the same bunch who said Obama was the worst president ever, I guess until Donald that is. Every country has idiots like them,about 30% of the population, when they get into power they bring ya folks like Hitler. Too stupid to be free


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think it was Pence


I think it was his speechwriter


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your talking to your sock puppet and completely divorced from reality like Trump, have a look at the real news today for fuck sakes and try real hard to catch a clue. I wouldn't worry about getting the "liberals", it's the conservatives surrounding Trump in the WH who are panicking, freaking out, calling him an idiot and trying to save the country from this moronic traitor.


The real fake news that just hates them some Trump so bad it hurts their feels? Yeah, I'll get right on that.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> The economy is shit
> 
> Wages are falling, healthcare and gas and food and rents are skyrocketing, the market is stagnant for 7 months now, and the job numbers are the worst since 2011


Rent goes up every year. Probably because new boats come out every year, too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> The real fake news that just hates them some Trump so bad it hurts their feels? Yeah, I'll get right on that.


The real fake news aka FOX is even questioning this presidents legitimacy


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 6, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> The real fake news aka FOX is even questioning this presidents legitimacy



You watch that crap, too?

Dont work much, do we?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> You watch that crap, too?
> 
> Dont work much, do we?


Retired and legal grower


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Rent goes up every year. Probably because new boats come out every year, too.


The economy is not helping Americans under trump like it did during obama 

Obama gave Americans tax cuts and wages were rising. Healthcare was going up slower than ever before and gas was cheap. Now gas and healthcare are skyrocketing while wages drop, and only billionaires are getting tax breaks

And the deficit is blowing up, saddling Americans with debt so billionaires can get tax breaks

The trump economy sucks ass


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 6, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Retired and legal grower


All those years of work, and now you sit around watching fox news and other fake media?

So sorry it ended this way.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> The economy is not helping Americans under trump like it did during obama
> 
> Obama gave Americans tax cuts and wages were rising. Healthcare was going up slower than ever before and gas was cheap. Now gas and healthcare are skyrocketing while wages drop, and only billionaires are getting tax breaks
> 
> ...



Nah.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Rent goes up every year. Probably because new boats come out every year, too.


Have I told you about right wing heaven called Idaho? You can shout right wing gibberish in any public place in Idaho and nobody will even think you strange. Here's a piece of property that maybe you could afford assuming you qualify for the loan:

 

Location: Kamiah, Id
Price: $39,000


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Retired and legal grower


Me too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> All those years of work, and now you sit around watching fox news and other fake media?
> 
> So sorry it ended this way.


I'm retired too and I'm having loads of fun here in Canada with great government pensions and free health care, though I have a pretty good private pension too. Too bad morons don't like brown folks in America or you'd have free health care too, after all you do live in the richest country in the world (for now).

I mostly watch MSNBC and CNN in the evening, but I try to stay busy with my grow or building and flying racing quads. Life is good and I do enjoy laying around too, I've earned the right.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 6, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Have I told you about right wing heaven called Idaho? You can shout right wing gibberish in any public place in Idaho and nobody will even think you strange. Here's a piece of property that maybe you could afford assuming you qualify for the loan:
> 
> View attachment 4194004
> 
> ...


if yoiu don't like your neighbors, put the wheels back on the trailer and move it on down the road.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> The economy is not helping Americans under trump like it did during obama
> 
> Obama gave Americans tax cuts and wages were rising. Healthcare was going up slower than ever before and gas was cheap. Now gas and healthcare are skyrocketing while wages drop, and only billionaires are getting tax breaks
> 
> ...



Its too late for this bucky. Just post memes and call everyone a racist and ride it out for whats left of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Its too late for this bucky. Just post memes and call everyone a racist and ride it out for whats left of it.


You are a racist and you support a racist, racist policies and even treason, your more than willing to "believe" the thinnest of lies and screw yourself too. Where I come from we call such people idiots, hate makes ya blind and stupid. 

Pay attention to the real news, your making a complete ass of yourself, for what?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Nah.





Ripped Farmer said:


> Its too late for this bucky. Just post memes and call everyone a racist and ride it out for whats left of it.


reply again


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> reply again


Hey mister I have a question for you!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Hey mister I have a question for you!


triggered


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> triggered


Nah.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Nah.


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4194276


Just trying to catch up to you. Not even close yet. I hope that's ok.

Seriously tho, I have a question for you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> Just trying to catch up to you. Not even close yet. I hope that's ok.
> 
> Seriously tho, I have a question for you.


Then spit it out, like Trump's dick


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 6, 2018)

Donald Trump has never satisfied a woman

That's why he pays them monies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2018)

*The Strange Case of the Explosive Anonymous Op-Ed*




The fallout from the anonymous NYT op-ed continues to wreak havoc in the White House. Well, more havoc than normal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2018)

*A personal observation:*
I was just watching Donald speak at his latest rally and I think I saw him slurring his words and the right side of his face and upper lip does not appear to be working properly. He might have had a small stroke of even perhaps bell's palsy ( a paralysis of one half of the face).

Perhaps the cheeseburgers are silently doing their work, like the guy who wrote the NYT OP-ED. Stress causes an increase in chronic levels of cortisol that inflames arteries and cause cholesterol to stick like glue. Recent research has found that chronic stress in the past 90 days is the biggest factor in having a heart attack. I'd say Donald has been having a stressful time for these past several months and the level of fear and rage is about to go through the roof.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2018)

For those who want a reminder of what a real president looks like, speaks and behaves. Have a look, it's somehow refreshing...

Obama is making his move, Donald's day of reckoning is drawing near. Donald ain't gonna like Obama piling on and he's just getting started, everybody opposed to Trump is coming out of the starting gates like rockets. Things are stacking with just 60 days to go until election day, the republican congressional leadership must be freaking out, the senate is in full play and it's gonna get worse, a lot worse.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former President Obama unleashes on Trump, GOP - Full speech*
59,140 views




During a speech in Illinois, Former President Barack Obama said President Donald Trump is "capitalizing on resentment that politicians have been fanning for years" and questioned "What happened to the Republican Party?", in his most pointed rebuke to date of his successor in the White House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2018)

*Trump Executives Face U.S. Campaign-Finance Probe, Source Says*
By 
Greg Farrell
and 
Christian Berthelsen
September 7, 2018, 6:34 PM ADT

 
Manhattan prosecutors continue inquiry after Cohen guilty plea
 
What did Weisselberg know and sign off on as company’s CFO?
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-07/trump-executives-are-said-to-face-campaign-finance-probe-by-u-s

Federal prosecutors in Manhattan are investigating whether anyone in the Trump Organization violated campaign-finance laws, in a follow-up to their conviction last month of Michael Cohen, according to a person familiar with the matter.

The inquiry, not previously reported, shows that the Manhattan U.S. attorney’s office doesn’t intend to stand down following the guilty plea from Trump’s longtime personal lawyer. Manhattan prosecutors are working on a parallel track to U.S. Special Counsel Robert Mueller, who is tasked with examining Russian interference in the presidential election and who is referring other matters as they arise to appropriate sections of the Justice Department.

Representatives of the prosecutors in New York declined to comment, while officials for the Trump Organization didn’t immediately respond to several requests for comment.

Among other crimes, Cohen admitted to violating campaign finance laws. He acknowledged that he paid off a woman who claimed to have had an affair with the president, saying he did it at the direction of the candidate himself and that Trump’s company then repaid him. Notably, the president said the next day that Cohen’s acts weren’t a crime. Whether others in Trump’s orbit were complicit -- steering money to benefit his campaign without making proper disclosures or by exceeding federal limits -- is not yet clear. No one else has been charged.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2018)

Tee shirt idea GOP= Government Of Putin


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tee shirt idea GOP= Government Of Putin


You should do that. Maybe get a trademark. At least a website. Genius.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2018)

*Monologue: Threat Level Orange | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including President Trump's hunt for a rogue staff member.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2018)

Just thinking about the news for the past week, month and year, are ya tired of winning yet?

Even an idiot like Trump is regretting starting all this bullshit by running for POTUS, his ego has led him to doom and disaster. Anybody who supports Trump at this point is profoundly stupid or completely ignorant of the most basic facts.

If America does not have a democratic landslide in the house and a majority in the senate this midterm, I wouldn't be optimistic about the future at all. If things stay the same in the house and senate and Trumpism is validated, America is finished as a free country.

By the time election day rolls around in november I feel no amount of gerrymandering, dirty tricks, voter suppression, or russian help will matter, the GOP is gonna be fucked and so is Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> You should do that. Maybe get a trademark. At least a website. Genius.


I saw it somewhere else on a chat and thought it would be a good slogan, besides I'm retired with a good pension and live in Canada. Trump's treason concerns me most (US, NATO & NORAD) and I tend to stay clear of US domestic issues like guns etc.

But hey if the russians can fuck with ya Americans then just wait till we Canadians get a grip on yer arse, move over Vlad! Donald does consider us a national security threat (at least for trade purposes), be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2018)

*A Twitter Bill to Swallow*




Conservatives believe they are being silenced by Twitter through shadow bans. They learned about the conspiracy to shut them out of Twitter....on Twitter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

The talk of independent conservative senators is starting, there are three on the Democratic side and more to come on the GOP side, the number depends on the results of the midterms.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ben Sasse: I regularly think about leaving GOP*




Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE) tells CNN's Jake Tapper that he has considered leaving the Republican Party, saying that he thinks both the Democrats and Republicans need reform and have no real vision for the future.


----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The talk of independent conservative senators is starting, there are three on the Democratic side and more to come on the GOP side, the number depends on the results of the midterms.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ben Sasse: I regularly think about leaving GOP*
> 
> ...


This guy was unknown to me before this post and despite his declaration that he wasn't a politician, he seems to have been well coached and is just more of the same Trump cultists. Not to be believed, or trusted. Fuck Trump and everyone who voted/supports him and his crime family.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

topcat said:


> This guy was unknown to me before this post and despite his declaration that he wasn't a politician, he seems to have been well coached and is just more of the same Trump cultists. Not to be believed, or trusted. Fuck Trump and everyone who voted/supports him and his crime family.


Actually he is one of the few who has called out Trumpski


----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Actually he is one of the few who has called out Trumpski


Good to know. Still, McCain did too and I gave him credit for doing so, but it didn't change my core feelings about him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

topcat said:


> This guy was unknown to me before this post and despite his declaration that he wasn't a politician, he seems to have been well coached and is just more of the same Trump cultists. Not to be believed, or trusted. Fuck Trump and everyone who voted/supports him and his crime family.


I don't like his ideology but his voters do, they might not like Trump so much. The point is there are cracks showing in the GOP with the rise of independent senators who might form a separate conservative caucus and the nucleus of a new conservative party that might divide the right. After the election if your a GOP senator in a "normal" state where the citizens have brains and are patriots, being an independent might be your only option in 2020. There are 22 republican and 11 democratic senators up for reelection in 2020, the stink of Trump will be heavy in the air, the investigations still fresh in people's minds and these assholes will have a lot to answer for with tons of video of them sucking Trump's ass and betraying their oaths of office, the TV ads running against them will be bloodchilling...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2018)

topcat said:


> This guy was unknown to me before this post and despite his declaration that he wasn't a politician, he seems to have been well coached and is just more of the same Trump cultists. Not to be believed, or trusted. Fuck Trump and everyone who voted/supports him and his crime family.


By his voting record, Sasse is as right wing as they get. Last year, he voted in support of progressive causes only 0.47% of the time. True, some of his colleagues voted 0% but still, I hope he slips on a banana peel and breaks his head.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 9, 2018)

As long as its not a Democrat! I'm good!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4195886
> As long as its not a Democrat! I'm good!


He’s not the president, putin is

Have you burned your nikes yet?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4195886
> As long as its not a Democrat! I'm good!


mmmhumm 
Tiny hands


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4195886
> As long as its not a Democrat! I'm good!


Isn't that his message to America concerning tax breaks ?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Isn't that his message to America concerning tax breaks ?


I thought it was for electing him.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I thought it was for electing him.


Actually it should be the National campaign poster for the Republican plan for America


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He’s not the president, putin is
> 
> Have you burned your nikes yet?


Sold his Harley?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sold his Harley?


Thrown his keurig out the window


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## halo2killer (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4195908


Please tell me what Trumpkins support not what they are against?
Can I keep my healthcare with pre-existinmg condition ?
Will our infrastructure get addressed?
Is a tribute wall helping anyone ?
And why are you wanting a parade ...TIA
Oh and is that a Muslim Trump supporter?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4195886
> As long as its not a Democrat! I'm good!


Which one of these treasonous morons is you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> View attachment 4195907


FAKE NEWS debunked


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 9, 2018)

I bet you call Trump a fascist also.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I bet you call Trump a fascist also.


I think the last year and a half proved you can throw all the facts you want at a Trump lover and nothing gets thru to those kool-aid drinking hypocrites ...so lets just focus on persuading Americans instead


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think the last year and a half proved you can throw all the facts you want at a Trump lover and nothing gets thru to those kool-aid drinking hypocrites ...so lets just focus on persuading Americans instead


You can still shit on em though...


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can still shit on em though...



Oh, the uneducated actually LIKE that! 


They love the smell of other people's shit.


----------



## halo2killer (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## playallnite (Sep 9, 2018)

Lee Harvey Oswald where are you when we need you?


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Oh, the uneducated actually LIKE that!
> 
> 
> They love the smell of other people's shit.


And the hits keep on rolling lol. Just brillant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2018)

relaxinginUSA said:


> And the hits keep on rolling lol. Just brillant.


OMG it's...it's you !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Oh, the uneducated actually LIKE that!
> 
> 
> They love the smell of other people's shit.


They sure do lap up Donald's BS, most aren't stupid enough to really believe it, it's just another expression of contempt for the most part. At this point in the game they are treasonous cocksuckers nothing more, the choice in november couldn't be more stark or critical to the survival of the republic. Trump committed treason and the GOP went along for the ride, tried to hide the fact and obstructed justice on matters on national security. It is business of the most serious kind and the republicans failed in their constitutional duties to protect the constitution and as patriots for their failure to protect the country from continued russian attacks on the American electoral system.

The attack by russia is ongoing, and I don't mean to sound alarmist, but they have thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at you as well. That probably means they don't have America's best interest at heart!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I bet you call Trump a fascist also.


Hollywood, comedians, every single news source, the internet, facts, history, science, its all just left wing bullshit. Each one of those designed to shut down conservative But I don't worry. You posted that to balance all that out.

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/nmmrhx/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart-fox-news-channel---fair---balanced


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I bet you call Trump a fascist also.


Sure, because he is or I should say wants to be a fascist, but isn't smart enough to succeed, though not from lack of trying. Look up the definition of fascist, Donald fts the bill. Face it most republicans these days are hate filled morons who are too stupid to think that treason is a bad thing or that Trump is a bad person. I don't have any problem calling Trump a fascist, even though he's so damaged, stupid and narcissistic as to be insensible to ideology. It's how we know his supporters are nothing more than racists, the ideology changes daily ( and sometimes in the same sentence) as do the policies, the only consistent thing is the stupidity, racism, lies and hatred. His supporters are more than willing to believe obvious lies and idiotic conspiracy theories, anything but the truth and facts. The truth is most of Trump's base are fear driven racist chicken shits who know they can't compete with the brown folks on a level playing field. They have weighed themselves in the balance and found that they are wanting, thus their rage and resentment.

*Definition of fascism*
_: a political philosophy, movement, or regime (such as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition
2: a tendency toward or actual exercise of strong autocratic or dictatorial control_


----------



## relaxinginUSA (Sep 9, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> OMG it's...it's you !


Ikr? lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2018)

*CNN Key Race Alert: This is the narrow path to a Democratic Senate*
By Terence Burlij, CNN
Updated 3:04 AM ET, Mon September 10, 2018
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/09/politics/cnn-key-races-senate-update-early-september/index.html

Washington (CNN)There are two months until the midterm elections in November and Democrats still have a narrow path to the Senate majority despite a map that favors Republicans and includes 10 Democratic incumbents running in states President Donald Trump won, five of them by double-digit margins.

The President carried Indiana and Missouri by 19 points each, but a pair of new polls released this week by NBC News/Marist show Democratic Sens. Joe Donnelly and Claire McCaskill waging competitive re-election fights. In a two-way contest, Donnelly leads Republican Mike Braun 49% to 43% in the Hoosier State, while McCaskill and Josh Hawley are locked in a dead heat -- each with 47% -- in the Show Me State.
Another prime target for Republicans is Florida, where Quinnipiac University found Democratic Sen. Bill Nelson and Republican Gov. Rick Scott running even with 49% each after some $37 million in television ads -- roughly half of that by Scott's campaign.
The Blue Wall of Great Lakes states that Trump toppled in November 2016 so far looks to be holding for Democrats in 2018. Sens. Bob Casey (Pennsylvania), Sherrod Brown (Ohio), Debbie Stabenow (Michigan) and Tammy Baldwin (Wisconsin) are all favorites for re-election. Of that group, Baldwin appears to have the toughest race, facing a challenge from conservative state Sen. Leah Vukmir.
To be sure, the deep red states where Democratic incumbents are hoping to hang on may play to type and keep the majority out of reach for the party. But if a blue wave crests higher than expected, it could lift Democrats in states that would be all but lost in a more neutral environment.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2018)

*Author Believes Multiple Grounds For Impeachment | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Professor Allan Lichtman joins Morning Joe to discuss his new book 'The Embattled Vote in America,' and why he believes impeachment is still likely for the president.


----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> I bet you call Trump a fascist also.


It's so popular, who doesn't? No bets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2018)

Donald is getting down to his hard core base now, his support among independents is down 16 points, gravity has taken hold and Donald is beginning to fall. The GOP congressional leadership is in a perfect storm with 56 days until the midterms and there's worse to come, much worse. 

Hey, Donald might even have a government shutdown before the election, he's stupid enough to do anything!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CNN Poll: Trump approval down 6 points in a month, hits low among independents*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/10/politics/cnn-poll-trump-approval-independents/index.html

WASHINGTON (CNN)President Donald Trump's approval rating has fallen 6 points in the last month and stands at a new low among political independents, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.

Overall, just 36% approve of the way the President is handling his job, down from 42% in August. Among independents, the drop has been sharper, from 47% approval last month to 31% now. That's 4 points below his previous 2018 low of 35% approval among political independents in CNN polling, and 1 point below his previous all-time low among independents in CNN polling, reached in November 2017.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 11, 2018)

*Trump is harming the dream of America more than any foreign adversary ever could*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-is-harming-the-dream-of-america-more-than-any-foreign-adversary-ever-could/2018/09/10/662e21a4-b52e-11e8-a2c5-3187f427e253_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ec46152223af

By Joe Scarborough
September 10 at 6:42 PM
Cataclysmic events often bring with them violent and abrupt endings to settled ages and long-established norms. Those absorbing the impact of these historical aftershocks rarely grasp the epochal changes in real time.

Who could have imagined during their commute home on the night of Nov. 21, 1963, that an event in Dallas the next day would shake the postwar order guaranteed by America’s victory in World War II? Even after Lee Harvey Oswald’s shots rang out from the Texas School Book Depository, could anyone have foreseen the collapse of such an ordered age soon overtaken by the anarchy of Vietnam, the murders of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. and Bobby Kennedy, the race riots, Chicago, Kent State, Watergate, postindustrial rot and the cultural chaos set loose across the country by these events?

And could even the most insightful observer have foreseen — while staring at the billowing smoke set against New York’s brilliant September sky — the avalanche of strategic blunders set in motion by Osama bin Laden’s attack on the United States?


Of course not. But two wars, three presidents and 17 years later, the tragic lessons of that time are still lost on our leaders.

On Sept. 10, 2001, the United States dominated the world stage in a way no other country had since the height of the Roman and British empires. NATO’s long twilight struggle against the Soviet Union ended with Russia in ruins. The Japanese economic miracle, predicted by some to turn America into little more than a granary for Japan, had flatlined. And a rising China was still struggling with a multitude of internal security concerns and was eclipsed on the world stage by the Pax Americana. The United States deployed a dazzling display of both soft- and hard-power assets across the globe.

On the eve of bin Laden’s attacks, America’s gross domestic product was nearly 10 times China’s and 40 times Russia’s. The U.S. military machine was unparalleled, with the Pentagon spending more on national defense than the next 15 countries combined. And despite those staggering outlays, Washington was running a $125 billion surplus.


Seventeen years later, endless wars abroad and reckless policies at home have produced annual deficits approaching $1 trillion. President Trump’s Republican Party will create more debt in one year than was generated in the first 200 years of America’s existence. And while the United States has been mired in endless wars and bloody occupations over the past 17 years, China has used that same period to aggressively develop economic partnerships across Asia, Europe, Latin America and Africa. Perhaps that is one reason China will soon overtake the United States as the world’s largest economy.

Any discussion of policy failures since 2001 must begin with George W. Bush’s decision to invade Iraq even though no evidence linked Saddam Hussein’s regime to the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks. Even a majority of Senate Democrats voted for a resolution supporting the Iraq invasion, and more than 70 percent of Americans agreed. But we were wrong. That war cost nearly 5,000 American lives, $2 trillion and inestimable damage to America’s credibility across the globe.

The excesses of Bush’s military adventurism led to his successor, President Barack Obama, placing the United States in a defensive crouch for the better part of eight years. The commander in chief defined his foreign policy approach this way: “Don’t do stupid [stuff].” Even Democratic foreign policy experts would quietly complain that their president’s strategic retreat from the world would come at great cost. The ignoring of crossed red lines, the rise of the Islamic State and the deaths of 500,000 Syrians proved Obama’s Democratic critics right.


Sixteen years of strategic missteps have been followed by the maniacal moves of a man who has savaged America’s vital alliances, provided comfort to hostile foreign powers, attacked our intelligence and military communities, and lent a sympathetic ear to neo-Nazis and white supremacists across the globe.

For those of us still believing that Islamic extremists hate America because of the freedoms we guarantee to all people, the gravest threat Trump poses to our national security is the damage done daily to America’s image. As the New York Times’s Roger Cohen wrote the month after Trump’s election, “America is an idea. Strip freedom, human rights, democracy and the rule of law from what the United States represents to the world and America itself is gutted.”

Osama bin Laden was killed by SEAL Team 6 before he accomplished that goal. Other tyrants who tried to do the same were consigned to the ash heap of history. The question for voters this fall is whether their country will move beyond this troubled chapter in history or whether they will continue supporting a politician who has done more damage to the dream of America than any foreign adversary ever could.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How President Donald Trump Harms Dream Of US More Than Foreign Foes | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




In his latest Washington Post column, Joe Scarborough reflects on the anniversary of 9/11, writing that Donald Trump 'has done more damage to the dream of America than any foreign adversary ever could.'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2018)

It's not looking good for the GOP in november, things are piling up on Donald, he's freaking out bigly and could strike out at anytime with damaging words and actions. The republican congress's failure in their constitutional duties to check and hold to account a president who is unable to fulfil the duties of office and is unfit mentally and morally to lead, will have consequences. The GOP is in the complete thrall of Donald Trump and the 30%+ of the voters who are the worst and least patriotic of Americans. Many of Trump's base are simply stupid, others have their minds so warped by fear, hatred and prejudice that they are more than willing to fuck themselves at the polls and regularly do. Hillary called them deplorables, I just think they are assholes, it's a more down to earth term and better describes them.

Maybe that blue wave might be a Blue Tsunami with the senate up for grabs too, Mitch seemed real worried talking about it on TV yesterday. Ya never know a hundred seat shift in the house is possible along a 2 seat or more democratic majority in the senate. It's about 55 days until election day with shoes dropping and new shit coming out daily, Mueller hasn't said a fucking word yet or leaked a thing, perhaps he doesn't need to. Things are going from bad to worse for the GOP congress this election, what do you expect, Donald is leading them and with his base of morons he has near total power over them...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Midterm elections: Democrats hold 14-point lead in battle for the House, poll says*
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2018/09/12/midterms-democrats-hold-14-point-lead-battle-house-poll-says/1281018002/

WASHINGTON – Democrats hold a 14-point lead over Republicans in the battle for the U.S. House, according to a Quinnipiac University National Poll released Wednesday.

The poll of 1,038 voters showed that Americans preferred Democratic candidates for Congress over GOP candidates by 52 percent to 38 percent. Democrats were boosted by independent voters, who favored them over Republicans by 50 percent to 35 percent.

As in most polls, the results revealed a gender gap. Men narrowly favored Democrats over Republicans by six percentage points, 48 percent to 42 percent, while women favored Democrats over Republicans by 20 percentage points, 55 percent to 35 percent.

White voters were split, with 48 percent favoring Republicans and 45 percent supporting Democrats. Black voters overwhelmingly preferred Democrats to Republicans, 84 percent to 7 percent. Latino voters also favored Democrats over Republicans, 64 percent to 22 percent.

The one thing most voters agreed on: Congress is doing a bad job. Nearly three-quarters of the voters surveyed – 72 percent – said they disapproved of Congress.

"Could the 'blue wave' become a tsunami?" said Tim Malloy, assistant director of the Quinnipiac University Poll. "There are a lot of factors, and eight weeks of campaigning, that make up the answer to that question. Whoever wins, they're going into a Congress with an abysmal approval rating."

Congress should be more of a check on President Donald Trump, according to 58 percent of voters. However, while Democrats and independents want the legislative branch to rein in the president, Republicans strongly disagreed. Among GOP voters, 62 percent said Congress is already doing enough to check Trump, while 11 percent said lawmakers need to do more.

A majority of voters – 58 percent – said they do not want Congress to begin impeachment proceedings against Trump. That result helps explain why most Democratic candidates have avoided talking about impeachment.

The poll had some rare good news for the press.

A majority of voters trust the news media more than Trump to tell the truth about important issues – 54 percent to 30 percent. However, Republicans trust Trump more by an overwhelming 72 percent to 12 percent.

Most Americans, 69 percent, said they believe the news media is an important part of democracy. A minority of voters, 21 percent, said the media is "the enemy of the people," a phrase often used by Trump to blast the press.

The poll was conducted from Sept. 6-9 and has a margin of error of about 4 percentage points in either direction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2018)

*Donald Trump: The Storm Before The Storm*




Stephen warns people in the path of Hurricane Florence to stay safe, while reminding the president that Stormy Daniels is headed right for him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2018)

Donald can't be too happy about this, sounds like Paulie is gonna squeal like a pig. Trump might have another twit shit this weekend, between Flynn, Cohen, Manafort and everybody else who's gonna roll over on him (including several lawyers) it looks like Donald is fucked. Wonder if Trump will be an unindicted co conspirator, the heat just got turned up several notches for Donald, Don Jr and Kushner. Mueller is gonna bleed this fucker white and Paulie will spend many an hour playing "This is your life" with the Mueller team, in the end Mueller will know it all and so will you.

The GOP congress is like a hostage in the backseat of a dilapidated car traveling at high speed on a dangerous road being driven with wild abandon by a reckless lunatic on a date with doom. The left front wheel has just flown off and the crazed desperate driver in pressing down harder on the accelerator... 55 days until the election and Donald ain't done making bad news for the GOP by a long shot.
YEAH HA! JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Paul Manafort pleads guilty, cooperates with DOJ*




Former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort has plead guilty to two charges in federal court and is cooperating with special counsel Robert Mueller's office.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald can't be too happy about this, sounds like Paulie is gonna squeal like a pig. Trump might have another twit shit this weekend, between Flynn, Cohen, Manafort and everybody else who's gonna roll over on him it looks like Donald is fucked. Wonder if Trump will be an unindicted co conspirator, the heat just got turned up several notches for Donald, Don Jr and Kushner.
> 
> The GOP congress is like a hostage in the backseat of a dilapidated car traveling at high speed on a dangerous road being driven with wild abandon by a reckless lunatic on a date with doom. The left front wheel has just flown off and the crazed desperate driver in pressing down harder on the accelerator...
> YEAH HA! JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL!
> ...


And according to Trump supporter Alan Dershowitz Trump can't pardon
Manafort either because if he did Manafort can still be forced to testify
Today is a great day toward the end of a huge mistake


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> And according to Trump supporter Alan Dershowitz Trump can't pardon
> Manafort either because if he did Manafort can still be forced to testify
> Today is a great day toward the end of a huge mistake


Donald's demise will be spectacular, he'll fight until the last elephant lies dead in the dust. I figure he'll go with a whimper when the time comes, he has no real courage or leadership ability and does not inspire loyalty. If he could, he'd run to russia on AF1, but I'm not sure if Vlad will want him and the heat and stupid that goes along with him. His propaganda value would be his control of millions of American morons and that would be appealing to Vlad, but not worth the cost I should think.

I think if the GOP take a shit kicking in the midterms and lose the whole ball of wax, they might take Donald with them on the way out of Washington, there would be enough lame ducks in the house to impeach and if the senate goes democratic a few GOP senators might go independant. Donald will probably do something stupid and dramatic between the election and january and force the issue, they would do Donald out of spite, not patriotism..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's demise will be spectacular, he'll fight until the last elephant lies dead in the dust. I figure he'll go with a whimper when the time comes, he has no real courage or leadership ability and does not inspire loyalty. If he could, he'd run to russia on AF1, but I'm not sure if Vlad will want him and the heat and stupid that goes along with him. His propaganda value would be his control of millions of American morons and that would be appealing to Vlad, but not worth the cost I should think.
> 
> I think if the GOP take a shit kicking in the midterms and lose the whole ball of wax, they might take Donald with them on the way out of Washington, there would be enough lame ducks in the house to impeach and if the senate goes democratic a few GOP senators might go independant. Donald will probably do something stupid and dramatic between the election and january and force the issue, they would do Donald out of spite, not patriotism..


I like the way you think


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2018)

*Mimi Rocah: Mueller Made Paul Manafort Plea Deal ‘As Pardon-Proof As Possible’ | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




Former federal prosecutor Mimi Rocah joins to break down Paul Manafort's plea deal and how significant it really is.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4198802


Ya never know, he's been spending a lot of time with Pence, "You'll pardon me Mike, right? Sure boss...
If he resigns he will be walking into an indictment the moment Pence is sworn in and with Russians involved, I doubt Pence will risk a pardon. If Trump resigns HE WILL TRY TO PARDON HIMSELF and issue blanket pardons for his family. I can see him riding it out until the midterms, he's not done using up the GOP yet, though I hope the Guy is right about him quitting. If Pence is president the democrats will have him by the balls over a variety of things and he might be useful to a democratic congress. The Pence gay marriage rights act should be his first bill signing, or perhaps an abortion rights bill...

If Trump quits in two weeks you win the D day pool! Mission accomplished...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2018)

Pence won't survive this either, he was hand picked by Manafort.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2018)

Maybe the GOP is looking to avoid a double header after the election with Pelosi as president! Donald would need an incentive to quit, he's gonna go down swinging unless he gets something out of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> Pence won't survive this either, he was hand picked by Manafort.


D'oh shoulda hit reply!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2018)

*Monologue: Florence and the Ratings Machine | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trump's feud with hurricanes and Paul Manafort's plea deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2018)

*New Rule: Scary Socialism | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill argues that socialism isn't as scary as it sounds and calls on Democrats to ramp up their rhetoric against Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2018)

*The Most Canadian Marijuana Story Ever*




A Canadian pot dispensary is robbed at "bear-spray-point" and old people are hitting new highs.


----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4198802


I'd like to believe this, I just don't see the narcissist in chief giving up that position. But, I can't count on logic anymore, when trying to predict the dotard's next action. I fear a new war, "how can they impeach me when we're in a war and I'm doing a great job?" I would like to see what he Supremes have to say about pardoning oneself, though.


captainmorgan said:


> Pence won't survive this either, he was hand picked by Manafort.


 We haven't heard anything about Pence, yet. I think there's plenty of dirt to come to the surface about him, too. Just a hunch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2018)

*Paul Manafort Must Have ‘Blockbuster Information,’ Says Former. Prosecutor | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Glenn Kirschner tells Lawrence O'Donnell why the plea agreement struck by Paul Manafort leads him to conclude that Manafort has "blockbuster information" to share with Robert Mueller in his investigation of Pres. Trump's campaign and Russia.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Paul Manafort Must Have ‘Blockbuster Information,’ Says Former. Prosecutor | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know without good golf weather Trump is losing it , right about now ...EXCELLENT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> You know without good golf weather Trump is losing it , right about now ...EXCELLENT


Poor Donald he was a victim of the hurricane effects, I would expect a tweet storm on the weekend, it looks like Paulie is gonna roll over on Fat Donnie. Donald might panic decapitate the DOJ and fire Mueller before the election, he will after the election no matter who wins. Donald might also start a war to distract and try and influence the election...


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Paul Manafort Must Have ‘Blockbuster Information,’ Says Former. Prosecutor | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds about as ridiculous as Sean Hannity's "tick tocs". You do realize this is exactly what they do so you watch their commercials every ten minutes? This is how they survive or sensationalism like we learned in high school journalism. They got you!


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Sounds about as ridiculous as Sean Hannity's "tick tocs". You do realize this is exactly what they do so you watch their commercials every ten minutes? This is how they survive or sensationalism like we learned in high school journalism. They got you!



Naive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Sounds about as ridiculous as Sean Hannity's "tick tocs". You do realize this is exactly what they do so you watch their commercials every ten minutes? This is how they survive or sensationalism like we learned in high school journalism. They got you!


Manafort has manaflipped

Remember, mueller already knows everything he wants hear from manafort. 

Good luck with your criminal regime


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Sounds about as ridiculous as Sean Hannity's "tick tocs". You do realize this is exactly what they do so you watch their commercials every ten minutes? This is how they survive or sensationalism like we learned in high school journalism. They got you!


Paulie is gonna connect the dots on the witness stand for Mueller, another nail in Trump's coffin. A normal (un brain damaged) person would have resigned as POTUS by now or eaten a bullet, everybody around him has been convicted or is cooperating against him. It's long past time for Donald to go, a decent person would resign for the good of the country and not hide behind the presidency. Donald is clearly an idiot, his own people say so and his words and actions confirm this fact, what the fuck is wrong with you? If you can't change your mind according to facts you might as well be dead, you no longer respond to stimuli. The courts will prove him guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, a much higher standard of conduct is required for the POTUS, Trump is unfit and unable and with the accumulated public evidence of treason, is a real and present danger to the republic.

50 days until judgement day, things will happen fast after november...


----------



## topcat (Sep 16, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> Sounds about as ridiculous as Sean Hannity's "tick tocs". You do realize this is exactly what they do so you watch their commercials every ten minutes? This is how they survive or sensationalism like we learned in high school journalism. They got you!


Have you graduated high school yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2018)

*Big Money Republican Donors Fleeing The Party Weeks Before Midterms | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




We are 50 days away from midterms and some of the GOP’s biggest donors are fleeing the party. Stephanie Ruhle breaks down whether or not it is too late to swing the party. Weighing in: GOP Strategist Evan Siegfried, Sirius XM Progress radio host Mark Thompson and the U.S. Editor of Financial Times Alphaville Brendan Greeley.


----------



## GoatSoup (Sep 17, 2018)

Maybe the NRA can give Trump a hint, with this and one bullet?:


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2018)

GoatSoup said:


> Maybe the NRA can give Trump a hint, with this and one bullet?:


The NRA loves Trump. Why would they do that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2018)

*Trump will slap 10% tariffs on $200 billion in Chinese goods — and they will go to 25% at year-end*

President Donald Trump will put 10 percent tariffs on an $200 billion in Chinese goods, which will go up to 25 percent at the end of the year.
The action heightens the trade conflict between the world's two largest economies.
Trump is considering whether to put tariffs on more than $250 billion more in Chinese products.
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/17/trump-puts-new-tariffs-on-china-as-trade-war-escalates.html
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2018)

*Trump Orders Declassification of Cherry-Picked Documents Aimed at Discrediting the Russia Investigation*
By ELLIOT HANNON
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/09/trump-declassify-carter-page-fisa-comey-texts.html

President Trump on Monday ordered the declassification of select classified documents relating to the Russia investigation, including the secret court order and supporting interviews that allowed for the surveillance of former campaign adviser Carter Page. The selection of documents, which includes unredacted text messages from former government officials Trump has pegged as mortal enemies—including former FBI director James Comey, deputy director Andrew McCabe, former FBI officials Peter Strzok and Lisa Page, as well as interviews with Justice Department official Bruce Ohr—amount to a one-sided data dump under the auspices of “transparency” that’s designed to provide ammunition to Trump allies in congress to discredit and derail the Mueller investigation.

Trump allies in the House have for months been sparring with the intelligence community in its efforts to try to obtain what are essentially cherry picked documents to validate Trump’s claims that he is the subject of some sort of widespread conspiracy, rather than an investigation into wrongdoing by Trump or his associates. It’s a political fight that Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein has faced most publicly, telling congress the DOJ “is not going to be extorted” in select members’ push to gain access to classified records. “When the President issues such an order, it triggers a declassification review process that is conducted by various agencies within the intelligence community, in conjunction with the White House Counsel, to seek to ensure the safety of America’s national security interests,” the Department of Justice said in a statement Monday. “The Department and the Federal Bureau of Investigation are already working with the Director of National Intelligence to comply with the President’s order.”

The circumstances surrounding the FISA warrant granted to monitor Carter Page have been used by the right as evidence that the agencies were out to get Trump dating back to the campaign and the current investigation is therefore inherently biased. “The Justice Department had turned over thousands of pages of materials to Congress, though its leaders had made clear there was a line they would not cross because making some materials public might put sources at risk or harm an ongoing investigation,” the Washington Post notes. “The Justice Department already has released thousands of texts from Lisa Page and Strzok, and it has also made public a heavily redacted version of its application for a Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court order to monitor Carter Page.”

“Legal experts and former government officials said the move represented an extraordinary level of presidential involvement in an investigation that has notched guilty pleas from five of Mr. Trump’s associates,” the Wall Street Journal reports. “Former government officials said the documents wouldn’t necessarily immediately become public but would instead likely be transmitted to committees in Congress that have requested the information, particularly the House Intelligence Committee. Lawmakers could then choose to release the information. It also would become subject to freedom of information laws.”


----------



## topcat (Sep 18, 2018)

Add this to the obstruction of justice charges in the secret, sealed Grand Jury indictment. Mayday! Fat Man (Secret Service code) down!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 18, 2018)

topcat said:


> Add this to the obstruction of justice charges in the secret, sealed Grand Jury indictment. Mayday! Fat Man (Secret Service code) down!


Obstruction of justice in plain sight


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 18, 2018)

You guys really need to turn off CNN.

They already wore out and over played the fake Russian conspiracy-collusion story months ago. Its old and proven false.

Mueller has zero and even Comey said from the beginning Trump was not being investigated but CNN ran with it for ratings $$ only.

Where have ya'll been?

Answer: Glued To CNN


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 18, 2018)

FOX has a breaking story about possible charges in the Benghazi investigation.


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Orders Declassification of Cherry-Picked Documents Aimed at Discrediting the Russia Investigation*
> By ELLIOT HANNON
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/09/trump-declassify-carter-page-fisa-comey-texts.html
> 
> ...



I say just let a grand jury look at everything and make a determination. FAIR.

Anything we see will be heavily redacted anyway, so nothing there to draw any kind of conclusion. 

Maybe a grand jury already has it?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 18, 2018)

Arrogance quickly turning to desperation for Trump and his lawyers.


----------



## AlexJones4eva (Sep 18, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> Arrogance quickly turning to desperation for Trump and his lawyers.


lmfao it's like he takes no L's. How can someone this corrupt not have any real dirt in his background that can actually be used against him? Why doesn't anyone believe a porn star? Why do people find it odd that a woman takes 35 years after kava hell naw raped her. It's completely obvious these damn magatards don't even want to hear anything from credible sources. First CNN tells them the truth and that didn't work. Then a porn star tells about him and that didn't work. What can we do to stop this man?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 18, 2018)

AlexJones4eva said:


> What can we do to stop this man?


donate money to the 700 Club.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 18, 2018)

Someone played ya'll into thinking he wasn't gonna be president the whole time.


600+days in and the Trump Train is full steam ahead.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 18, 2018)

600 days and still got my Obamacare and Hillary still not indicted. On a sad note, Ivanka's business went bankrupt. Sad!


----------



## AlexJones4eva (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Someone played ya'll into thinking he wasn't gonna be president the whole time.
> 
> 
> 600+days in and the Trump Train is full steam ahead.


He stole the election. Some how them damn russians motivated every hillbilly in the hollar to vote and that should be illegal.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 18, 2018)

AlexJones4eva said:


> He stole the election. Some how them damn russians motivated every hillbilly in the hollar to vote and that should be illegal.


Obama set him up to pay him back for the birther issue.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 18, 2018)

AlexJones4eva said:


> He stole the election. Some how them damn russians motivated every hillbilly in the hollar to vote and that should be illegal.


Russia...LOL

They just mad.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Russia...LOL
> 
> They just mad.


Yes, treason by our president does tend to ruffle our feathers. I'll own that.


----------



## AlexJones4eva (Sep 18, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, treason by our president does tend to ruffle our feathers. I'll own that.


You can't get mad about treason when the former president wasn't even a citizen.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 18, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, treason by our president does tend to ruffle our feathers. I'll own that.



Nobody treasoned anyone.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Nobody treasoned anyone.


There is an investigation into this. We'll see.

Your and my opinion are not important.


----------



## AlexJones4eva (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Nobody treasoned anyone.


Don't act like your handlers didn't take you down to the polling station.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2018)

AlexJones4eva said:


> You can't get mad about treason when the former president wasn't even a citizen.


It's true that whatever Marcos did in the Philippines has no bearing on the investigation into Trump's campaign for conspiracy with Putin to overthrow our government.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Someone played ya'll into thinking he wasn't gonna be president the whole time.
> 
> 
> 600+days in and the Trump Train is full steam ahead.


Remember those shithole countries?

In the first half of 2017, they totaled more than $85.3 billion in value. Chinese imports from the African continent almost doubled by an estimated 46 percent, compared to the same period a year ago reaching around $38.4 billion.
The upward trend in exports from the Asian giant to African countries was driven mainly by the shipbuilding, railway and aeronautics sectors, which rose sharply by 200, 161 and 252 percent respectively.http://www.africanews.com/2017/08/04/africa-china-trade-grows-by-19-percent-in-2017//

It's a shame he cant just see them as (income generating) Countries.
He's playing china's hand very well.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 18, 2018)

AlexJones4eva said:


> You can't get mad about treason when the former president wasn't even a citizen.


Alex Jones lol. The impotent leading the impotent. Mushroom dicks foreva.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> You guys really need to turn off CNN.
> 
> They already wore out and over played the fake Russian conspiracy-collusion story months ago. Its old and proven false.
> 
> ...


Your making a fool of yourself again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> I say just let a grand jury look at everything and make a determination. FAIR.
> 
> Anything we see will be heavily redacted anyway, so nothing there to draw any kind of conclusion.
> 
> Maybe a grand jury already has it?


Let's just stop obstructing justice and abusing the office, let's just let Mueller finish the investigation, let's just do our job and stop interfering with the DOJ and harming the country by releasing classified information for political reasons and to obstruct justice. If Trump wants transparency, let him release his tax returns, but that would prove the russians own him and that he's not so rich, just a money launderer for the russians...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2018)

AlexJones4eva said:


> You can't get mad about treason when the former president wasn't even a citizen.


Are you a birther? Not even Trump believes that shit, he confessed to the lie on TV before his 2016 election/crime, there's video.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2018)

blaze 57 said:


> You guys really need to turn off CNN.
> 
> They already wore out and over played the fake Russian conspiracy-collusion story months ago. Its old and proven false.
> 
> ...


Speaking of fake news, remember when you told us the op-ed was debunked and fake?

Shrimp dick


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Someone played ya'll into thinking he wasn't gonna be president the whole time.
> 
> 
> 600+days in and the Trump Train is full steam ahead.


Full steam?

It’s the most disastrous and failed presidency of all time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Nobody treasoned anyone.


Trump is a traitor and Mueller will prove it beyond a reasonable doubt, if America were in a declared war he would be executed as a traitor. Trump is a literal traitor and engaged in a conspiracy with a hostile foreign power that was waging war on the American democratic system of government. BTW they have thousands of nukes pointed at you right now, only a moron wouldn't apprehend the real and present danger to the country. Also there's the added factor that Trump is an idiot, his own people say so and his words and actions make it kinda obvious to anybody with a brain. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Remember those shithole countries?
> 
> It's a shame he cant just see them as (income generating) Countries.


But they're fulla black people who Trump doesn't like


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> But they're fulla black people who Trump doesn't like


..and now they are full of Communist backed Industries that he likes.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 19, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Remember those shithole countries?
> 
> In the first half of 2017, they totaled more than $85.3 billion in value. Chinese imports from the African continent almost doubled by an estimated 46 percent, compared to the same period a year ago reaching around $38.4 billion.
> The upward trend in exports from the Asian giant to African countries was driven mainly by the shipbuilding, railway and aeronautics sectors, which rose sharply by 200, 161 and 252 percent respectively.http://www.africanews.com/2017/08/04/africa-china-trade-grows-by-19-percent-in-2017//
> ...


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is a traitor and Mueller will prove it beyond a reasonable doubt, if America were in a declared war he would be executed as a traitor. Trump is a literal traitor and engaged in a conspiracy with a hostile foreign power that was waging war on the American democratic system of government. BTW they have thousands of nukes pointed at you right now, only a moron wouldn't apprehend the real and present danger to the country. Also there's the added factor that Trump is an idiot, his own people say so and his words and actions make it kinda obvious to anybody with a brain. What the fuck is wrong with you?



OMG, THE SKY IS FALLING!!! LIBERAL NEWS MEDIA TOAD ME SO.









Yawn. Mueller will never touch Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> OMG, THE SKY IS FALLING!!! LIBERAL NEWS MEDIA TOAD ME SO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mueller already put his lawyer and campaign manager in prison

Manafort and trump have been criminal partners since the 80s and manafort has manaflipped

Tell us more about your fantasies, ya fucking illegal


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Full steam?
> 
> It’s the most disastrous and failed presidency of all time



Sounds like more Fake News from your liberal media types. 

In fact, it sounds like feelings, which is not actual news.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 19, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Mueller already put his lawyer and campaign manager in prison



Thats nice. 

I put 4 quarters in a machine the other day to get one of those nfl helmet pencil toppers. Weren't those like 25 cents back in the day?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Sounds like more Fake News from your liberal media types.
> 
> In fact, it sounds like feelings, which is not actual news.


Obama: 8 years, 0 indictments, 0 criminal charges, 0 guilty pleas, 0 prison sentences

Trump: 1.7 years, 40 indictments, 200+ criminal charges, 6 guilty pleas, 5 prison sentences 

That’s a disastrous and failed illegitimate presidency


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 19, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Sounds like more Fake News from your liberal media types.
> 
> In fact, it sounds like feelings, which is not actual news.


Fake news and feelings isn't that what the whole "deep state" conspiracy is based on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Thats nice.
> 
> I put 4 quarters in a machine the other day to get one of those nfl helmet pencil toppers. Weren't those like 25 cents back in the day?


Ya know, when a prosecutor flips a criminal, they flip the criminal on someone higher up the chain. And they’re not just praying for information they had no idea existed, they are looking for a witness to testify to crimes they already knew about

What do you think manafort is having for breakfast today in prison?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2018)

Attention Walmart shoppers, the recent rise is prices is because the president is an idiot...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Walmart is where the trade war comes home*
by Nathaniel Meyersohn @CNNMoney
https://money.cnn.com/2018/09/19/news/companies/walmart-tariffs-trump-china/index.html
*Two weeks ago, Walmart asked the Trump administration to walk back its plan to put tariffs on Christmas lights, shampoo, dog food, luggage, mattresses, handbags, backpacks, vacuum cleaners, bicycles, cooking grills, cable cords and air conditioners.*
In a letter to US Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer, the company said expanded tariffs on Chinese imports would hurt its customers, its suppliers and the US economy.

"The immediate impact will be to raise prices on consumers and tax American business and manufacturers," Walmart said.

The administration was unmoved. On Monday, it pressed forward with 10% tariffs on those products and $200 billion worth of other imports from China. The tariffs, which take effect next week, will jump to 25% at the end of the year.

The latest round of tariffs brings the US trade war with China directly to Walmart (WMT), the country's largest retailer, and hits the everyday products it sells.


*Raise prices or take the hit*
Other retailers and consumer goods companies, including Ace Hardware and Joann fabric and craft stores, also lobbied the administration.

Target (TGT) said the tariffs will "hurt American consumers," and said working families will pay more for school and college essentials like notebooks, calculators, binders and desks.

The administration did not bend to the company's plea. It imposed tariffs on those goods — although it did spare bicycle helmets, high chairs, car seats and playpens from the final list. It also left off Apple Watches and Air Pods, a reprieve for Apple.

Target and Walmart will now face a tough choice: They can absorb the higher costs from tariffs by taking a hit to their profit margins, or they can pass some of the price increases on to their customers.

"Either consumers will pay more, suppliers will receive less, retail margins will be lower, or consumers will buy fewer products or forego purchases altogether," Walmart warned in its letter.

The National Retail Federation, a trade group, estimated that a 25% tariff on furniture would cost Americans $4.5 billion more per year, while a 25% levy on travel items like luggage and handbags would cost an additional $1.2 billion.

Washing machines were an early example of how tariffs filter down to shoppers. The Trump administration imposed a 20% trade penalty on washers earlier this year, and laundry equipment prices spiked close to 20% in recent months, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Walmart will have to wrestle with the price question in a big way. Of the company's $500 billion in sales last year, about $50 billion was linked to Chinese imports or investments in Chinese businesses, estimated Greg Melich, a retail analyst at MoffettNathanson.

And raising prices is anathema to Walmart, a company that controls 10% of the US retail market and has a customer base of low- and middle-income Americans.

"Given that Walmart was such a huge source of cheap products for low income customers over the years, this really hurts the very people that Trump professes to help," said Sucharita Kodali, a retail analyst for research firm Forrester.

The White House did not respond to a request for comment.

Kodali predicted that prices will rise in categories where products have become less expensive in recent years, such as hockey gear. Ice hockey gloves made the administration's final list. So did baseball gloves.


*Supply chain havoc*
Walmart's American suppliers rely on parts from China to assemble and finish production in the United States. For example, Lasko fans, which are assembled in the United States and sold at stores, rely on motors from China.

The same with bikes: Each mass market bicycle requires 40 individual parts to make, all of which are imported. "Tariffs on these parts would make U.S. manufacturing uncompetitive and drive up the price of bicycles for children and families," Walmart told Lighthizer.

Although the company has been working to buy more bikes from American manufacturers, not enough are made in the United States to meet demand. Even with 25% tariffs, buying bikes with Chinese parts will still be cheaper than suppliers shifting production entirely, Walmart said.

The Trump administration is using tariffs to push companies to manufacture more goods in the United States. But the National Retail Federation says the administration's thinking is flawed and carefully planned supply chain plans can't be redrawn overnight.

Retailers order their products six months to a year in advance, and they are left scrambling to find new options for 2019.

"The [administration] continues to overestimate the ability of US companies to shift supply chains out of China," the trade group said in its own letter to Lighthizer. "Global supply chains are extremely complex. It can take years to find the right partners who can meet the proper criteria and produce products at the scale and cost that is needed."

For example, the United States imported close to $220 million worth of dog leashes last year, and more than 80% came from China. And $474 million worth of lights for Christmas trees were imported to the United States last year, 85% of which were from China.

So while Walmart is already locked in for the coming holiday season, Christmas lights will probably be more expensive next year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2018)

The GOP is underwater with, women, younger voters, minorities and now seniors. Who's left? I don't believe there are that many stupid assholes in America, there's more than a few for sure, but a majority of the country can't be dumb as shit...

Looks like the GOP will have to run a voter suppression campaign against senior citizens, along with the other usual suspects. Only a fool would vote for a party that has to cheat to win, with voter suppression, russian help, dark money and gerrymandering.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The GOP's older voter problem*
By James A. Barnes
Updated 10:33 AM ET, Wed September 19, 2018
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/19/politics/the-gops-older-voter-problem/index.html

(CNN)Is the GOP having a senior moment?
Late summer surveys by CNN and other organizations show senior voters tilting decisively towards Democratic congressional candidates. That would dramatically reverse the recent pattern in midterm elections when the elderly provided a major boost to GOP candidates.
In CNN surveys conducted in early August and early September, registered voters who are 65 years of age and up preferred Democratic congressional candidates to Republicans by margins of 20 and 16 percentage points, respectively. CNN is not the only news organization to report this kind of GOP deficit among seniors. A late August Washington Post-ABC News survey found that if older voters were casting their ballots today, they would back Democratic candidates for the House of Representatives over Republican candidates by a whopping 22-point margin, 57% to 35%. Similarly, a national poll by Marist College conducted in early September found that among voters 60 years of age and up, they favored Democratic congressional candidates by a 15-point margin.
This is a potentially huge problem for Republicans: In the 2010 and 2014 midterm elections when Republicans regained control of the House and Senate, respectively, GOP candidates were solidly backed by voters 65 and up. When Democrats won control of both the House and the Senate in the 2006 midterm elections, they had a narrow advantage among senior voters.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2018)

This should be just about be the last big piece in the Russian conspiracy case, and the beginning of many financial, tax, fraud, money laundering and FEC indictments for Donald. That's in addition to obstruction of justice, abuse of office and other high crimes and misdemeanors committed while in office. So, Flynn, Manafort, Cohen, Gates, Papadopoulos are convicted and cooperating with Mueller along with Trump's lawyers and the WH counsel, looks kinda grim for Donald, legally speaking. The latest polls are looking grim for the GOP and if they lose the house and senate Donald will surely lose what's left of his twisted mind
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ABC: Michael Cohen spoke to Mueller team for hours*




Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump's former attorney, has spoken with special counsel Robert Mueller's team several times over the past month, ABC News reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2018)

*Monologue: Private Parts and Public Hearings | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including salacious details from Stormy Daniels' new book and the row over Trump's Supreme Court nominee.

*New Rule: Narcissist in Chief | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill says we should call President Trump's malignant narcissism what it is: a serious and dangerous mental illness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2018)

These tech people who own or control these outfits are so fucking rich they can afford their own space programs. If I were these people facing this kind of government threat I'd be dumping money on the democrats by the boxcar load, funding PACs, ads and dirty tricks (your dealing with treason and an existential threat to the republic here, anything goes).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White House distances itself from reports that Trump could target Facebook, Google and Twitter with a new executive order*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-white-house-trump-facebook-google-twitter-executive-order-20180922-story.html
he White House sought to distance itself Saturday from reports that President Donald Trump is considering an executive order that would subject tech giants like Facebook, Google and Twitter to federal investigations for alleged political bias.

For weeks, top tech companies have been on edge, fearing that the Trump administration could seek to regulate the industry in response to the president's tweets attacking social-media sites for silencing conservatives online. Their worst suspicions seemed to come true Friday night, with the emergence of a draft executive order that called for nearly every federal agency to study how companies like Facebook police their platforms and refer instances of "bias" to the Justice Department for further study.

But three White House aides soon insisted they didn't write the draft order, didn't know where it came from, and generally found it to be unworkable policy anyway. One senior White House official confirmed the document had been floating around the White House but had not gone through the formal process, which is controlled by the staff secretary.

Asked about the document, Lindsay Walters, the deputy White House press secretary, said of the digital-age 'whodunit' on Saturday: "Although the White House is concerned about the conduct of online platforms and their impact on society, this document is not the result of an official White House policy making process."
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Sounds like more Fake News from your liberal media types.
> 
> In fact, it sounds like feelings, which is not actual news.


and yet that's how you wish this country.. based on feelings. Q: abortion..feelings or someone else's body? A: bomb the abortion clinic and kill the doctor.

you can't deny this.

this country is NOT doing well..UI is so high in florida that when i was laid off my job i only got approved for half.

I reported two years ago that i work for a company which invoices it's strategic accounts..hilton marriott etc who get paid IN CASH UPFRONT..property management companies same thing..where can you live without the RENT UPFRONT? yet at my company they're 60,90, 120 days and NEVER PAY.

they do business like trump and don't pay their bills..my mechanic made that connection and he's right.

the right is sucking this country dry and it only takes one spark for backdraft.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 23, 2018)

Not soon enough as far as I am concerned


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Not soon enough as far as I am concerned


Welcome to the Politics section of RIU 
Cheers !


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Obama: 8 years, 0 indictments, 0 criminal charges, 0 guilty pleas, 0 prison sentences
> 
> Trump: 1.7 years, 40 indictments, 200+ criminal charges, 6 guilty pleas, 5 prison sentences
> 
> That’s a disastrous and failed illegitimate presidency


+rep

it sure is and if we don't stop..' our side versus your side' mentality he will have succeeded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Not soon enough as far as I am concerned


Ride The Dragon with Me
or use a racing quad... Welcome to RIU politics


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2018)

With about 5 weeks to go until the midterms and with global just in time supply chains, the effects of Trump's trade war should be felt before the election. Attention Walmart Shoppers you're about to get fucked, don't forget who's got the grip on yer arse in november!

Let's hope America doesn't have another collective brain fart in november, anything less than a decisive win by the democrats in the house and a majority in the senate will mean trouble. America needs to make up its mind about Trump, and what kind of country and people it is, if Trumpism is repudiated in the midterms and the GOP are beaten badly, Trump might not make it until the new year. The republicans might just impeach him on the way out of town, if there are enough lame ducks in the house or retirees in the house and the GOP senators up for election in 2020 and after are frightened sufficiently.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Walmart is where the trade war comes home*
https://money.cnn.com/2018/09/19/news/companies/walmart-tariffs-trump-china/index.html
*Two weeks ago, Walmart asked the Trump administration to walk back its plan to put tariffs on Christmas lights, shampoo, dog food, luggage, mattresses, handbags, backpacks, vacuum cleaners, bicycles, cooking grills, cable cords and air conditioners.*

In a letter to US Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer, the company said expanded tariffs on Chinese imports would hurt its customers, its suppliers and the US economy. "The immediate impact will be to raise prices on consumers and tax American business and manufacturers," Walmart said.

The administration was unmoved. On Monday, it pressed forward with 10% tariffs on those products and $200 billion worth of other imports from China. The tariffs, which take effect next week, will jump to 25% at the end of the year.

The latest round of tariffs brings the US trade war with China directly to Walmart (WMT), the country's largest retailer, and hits the everyday products it sells.


Raise prices or take the hit
Other retailers and consumer goods companies, including Ace Hardware and Joann fabric and craft stores, also lobbied the administration.

Target (TGT) said the tariffs will "hurt American consumers," and said working families will pay more for school and college essentials like notebooks, calculators, binders and desks.

The administration did not bend to the company's plea. It imposed tariffs on those goods — although it did spare bicycle helmets, high chairs, car seats and playpens from the final list. It also left off Apple Watches and Air Pods, a reprieve for Apple.

Target and Walmart will now face a tough choice: They can absorb the higher costs from tariffs by taking a hit to their profit margins, or they can pass some of the price increases on to their customers.

"Either consumers will pay more, suppliers will receive less, retail margins will be lower, or consumers will buy fewer products or forego purchases altogether," Walmart warned in its letter.

The National Retail Federation, a trade group, estimated that a 25% tariff on furniture would cost Americans $4.5 billion more per year, while a 25% levy on travel items like luggage and handbags would cost an additional $1.2 billion.

Washing machines were an early example of how tariffs filter down to shoppers. The Trump administration imposed a 20% trade penalty on washers earlier this year, and laundry equipment prices spiked close to 20% in recent months, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Walmart will have to wrestle with the price question in a big way. Of the company's $500 billion in sales last year, about $50 billion was linked to Chinese imports or investments in Chinese businesses, estimated Greg Melich, a retail analyst at MoffettNathanson.

And raising prices is anathema to Walmart, a company that controls 10% of the US retail market and has a customer base of low- and middle-income Americans.

"Given that Walmart was such a huge source of cheap products for low income customers over the years, this really hurts the very people that Trump professes to help," said Sucharita Kodali, a retail analyst for research firm Forrester.

The White House did not respond to a request for comment.

Kodali predicted that prices will rise in categories where products have become less expensive in recent years, such as hockey gear. Ice hockey gloves made the administration's final list. So did baseball gloves.


Supply chain havoc
Walmart's American suppliers rely on parts from China to assemble and finish production in the United States. For example, Lasko fans, which are assembed in the United States and sold at stores, rely on motors from China.

The same with bikes: Each mass market bicycle requires 40 individual parts to make, all of which are imported. "Tariffs on these parts would make U.S. manufacturing uncompetitive and drive up the price of bicycles for children and families," Walmart told Lighthizer.

Although the company has been working to buy more bikes from American manufacturers, not enough are made in the United States to meet demand. Even with 25% tariffs, buying bikes with Chinese parts will still be cheaper than suppliers shifting production entirely, Walmart said.

The Trump administration is using tariffs to push companies to manufacture more goods in the United States. But the National Retail Federation says the administration's thinking is flawed and carefully planned supply chain plans can't be redrawn overnight.

Retailers order their products six months to a year in advance, and they are left scrambling to find new options for 2019.

"The [administration] continues to overestimate the ability of US companies to shift supply chains out of China," the trade group said in its own letter to Lighthizer. "Global supply chains are extremely complex. It can take years to find the right partners who can meet the proper criteria and produce products at the scale and cost that is needed."

For example, the United States imported close to $220 million worth of dog leashes last year, and more than 80% came from China. And $474 million worth of lights for Christmas trees were imported to the United States last year, 85% of which were from China.

So while Walmart is already locked in for the coming holiday season, Christmas lights will probably be more expensive next year.

CNNMoney (New York)
First published September 19, 2018: 10:20 AM ET


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With about 5 weeks to go until the midterms and with global just in time supply chains, the effects of Trump's trade war should be felt before the election. Attention Walmart Shoppers you're about to get fucked, don't forget who's got the grip on yer arse in november!
> 
> Let's hope America doesn't have another collective brain fart in november, anything less than a decisive win by the democrats in the house and a majority in the senate will mean trouble. America needs to make up its mind about Trump, and what kind of country and people it is, if Trumpism is repudiated in the midterms and the GOP are beaten badly, Trump might not make it until the new year. The republicans might just impeach him on the way out of town, if there are enough lame ducks in the house or retirees in the house and the GOP senators up for election in 2020 and after are frightened sufficiently.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


be old school and save your christmas lights.


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> and yet that's how you wish this country.. based on feelings. Q: abortion..feelings or someone else's body? A: bomb the abortion clinic and kill the doctor.
> 
> you can't deny this.
> 
> ...



So I'm trolling along and toss out a feelings post to get the game going, and you come back with bombing unborn children and doctors, you got fired, a mechanic that fixed your connections and an old Kurt Russell movie.

Have fun today!


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> be old school and save your christmas lights.


Isn't this common practice?

Or do people throw them away at the end of each season in your neighborhood?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 24, 2018)

So, do you guys get it yet? The GOP will never, ever, raise a finger to stop or even slow down trump. He is they. And they are corrupt. Through and through, and they don't care what murica thinks about it.

They will hold on to power. They will kill democracy to do it. Ignoring facts is child's play. Ignoring crimes is easy. Appointing a perjuring serial rapist to a lifetime appointment in a position where he can literally rewrite the constitution is a no brainer.

Next, invalidating elections and imprisoning the opposition. Welcome to stalingrad.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So, do you guys get it yet? The GOP will never, ever, raise a finger to stop or even slow down trump. He is they. And they are corrupt. Through and through, and they don't care what murica thinks about it.
> 
> They will hold on to power. They will kill democracy to do it. Ignoring facts is child's play. Ignoring crimes is easy. Appointing a perjuring serial rapist to a lifetime appointment in a position where he can literally rewrite the constitution is a no brainer.
> 
> Next, invalidating elections and imprisoning the opposition. Welcome to stalingrad.


Vote Blue in November our vote is all any of us can do


----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2018)

I get it. I've thought of it a lot, but I have to resist the feeling that justice will not prevail. The alternative is a drag on my psyche. It fucks with my happiness. Still, I'm armed and ready for any possible outcome.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So, do you guys get it yet? The GOP will never, ever, raise a finger to stop or even slow down trump. He is they. And they are corrupt. Through and through, and they don't care what murica thinks about it.
> 
> They will hold on to power. They will kill democracy to do it. Ignoring facts is child's play. Ignoring crimes is easy. Appointing a perjuring serial rapist to a lifetime appointment in a position where he can literally rewrite the constitution is a no brainer.
> 
> Next, invalidating elections and imprisoning the opposition. Welcome to stalingrad.


That is their goal, I agree. I don't think they are in the position of doing what you say just yet. 

My prediction is that Trump's GOP loses the House, keeps the Senate and Trump stay in power as President. The economy tanks next year or 2020, right wingers blame Democrats because "obstruction by Democrats" and Trump's thugs take their violence onto the streets with his blessings. After that they try to implement the things you say. I don't think it will be a successful coup but it's going to get rough for the next decade or so.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Isn't this common practice?
> 
> Or do people throw them away at the end of each season in your neighborhood?


they're so cheap it's easier to buy than to unwrap a dry, dead xmas tree.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Vote Blue in November our vote is all any of us can do


take heart, everyone is energized and ready..everyone i talk to 'are you registered? are you voting? friends and family?'..i get 'yes' every time.

and we all agree on Gillum.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 24, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> they're so cheap it's easier to buy than to unwrap a dry, dead xmas tree.


If I want a christmas tree I buy a $3 permit and go cut one in the nearby deep dark forest


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Isn't this common practice?
> 
> Or do people throw them away at the end of each season in your neighborhood?





Sir Napsalot said:


> If I want a christmas tree I buy a $3 permit and go cut one in the nearby deep dark forest


I buy live and plant it in the spring, my neighbors do what they want to do


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So, do you guys get it yet? The GOP will never, ever, raise a finger to stop or even slow down trump. He is they. And they are corrupt. Through and through, and they don't care what murica thinks about it.
> 
> They will hold on to power. They will kill democracy to do it. Ignoring facts is child's play. Ignoring crimes is easy. Appointing a perjuring serial rapist to a lifetime appointment in a position where he can literally rewrite the constitution is a no brainer.
> 
> Next, invalidating elections and imprisoning the opposition. Welcome to stalingrad.


We'll have less than 7 weeks to find out if that right wing fantasy will come true, I'm hoping not. People need to realise they can do more than just vote, they can help others too by driving them to the polls or helping with mail in ballots etc and they can help register them as well, they can donate money, volunteer and knock on doors. You do live in a democratic republic and even though it's not functioning as intended by the founders, the levers of power are still in the hands of the people. The problem is racism, hatred, fear, political tribalism and history amplifies the 30 some percent of the population in any society who are arseholes and idiots and sometimes puts them over the top in elections.

I think Donald fucked up the golden opportunity that the GOP thought they had to cement their position of power, instead 30 states are up for grabs along with the senate, the house is gone it's just a question of by how much. If the GOP gets a whooping in november it will get real interesting between then and january 20th, Donald will know he is about to get run over by a train then, so will the entire WH staff. Mueller's conclusions on the first part of the russia investigation might be presented to congress about then.

We'll have to see if he's gonna fire Rosenstein this week, that might trigger other things unknown to the public or Trump. Everybody has had lots of time to prepare for this shit and plans have been made, these folks are smarter than Donald. If the republicans win the midterms you can forget about the Mueller investigation, freedom and democracy too, the people would get the government they deserve, Donald on steroids with total power. I'd be sponsoring you folks as refugees here in Canada long before Trump cancelled the 2020 election, then again if it got to that Canada would be in deep trouble too


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 25, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> they're so cheap it's easier to buy than to unwrap a dry, dead xmas tree.


We were talking about lights being thrown away instead of saved. 



schuylaar said:


> be old school and save your christmas* lights.*


But speaking of trees, those trees ya'll buy at the corner stand for 50-100 bucks. They paid like 10-12 bucks for those things. 

Real trees or santa should skip your house.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Real trees or santa should skip your house.


you don't make the rules mr. mine all mine..and since that's all they pay for them, i'm sure you go and find yourself one and steal it , don't you? 

that's what righties do.

frazier fir in sofla are $75+ at a stand and about 25% less at publix.

do you go to publix in the middle of the night and take one?

that's what righties do..they help themselves to which doesn't belong to them..kinda like that brett kavanaugh pig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2018)

The world is laughing at America, in a typical western parliamentary democracy after the ample evidence of treason, incompetence and dereliction of duty the republicans would likely lose every single seat in parliament and would never recover from the disaster. The fact that the GOP is still a player in the midterm elections speaks to the widespread racism, political tribalism and broken two party political system. The fact that Trump is still in office proves the American political system is broken. You can no longer afford the luxury of such utter bullshit, the world is passing you by while you're busy cutting your own throat while watching a clown show on TV. The world is laughing and crying at the same time, you are the richest country on the planet and have it all, but a lot of people don't like brown folks and are willing to destroy their own country over it.

Only an idiot or a traitor would vote for a republican in november, there's no real choice for a patriot. If the majority of Americans are patriots you may survive, if the majority are traitors you cannot. Six weeks until we find out if the country survives, a close election after the two years of bullshit & turmoil America has endured would mean the country is fucked. A landslide would mean the end of Donald as POTUS and the beginning of his and his families indictments, trials and imprisonment. Trump is the kind of person your founding fathers warned you about, take heed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘People actually laughed at a president’: At U.N. speech, Trump suffers the fate he always feared*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/people-actually-laughed-at-a-president-at-un-speech-trump-suffers-the-fate-he-always-feared/2018/09/25/990b1d52-c0eb-11e8-90c9-23f963eea204_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d3566dcfbf6c

By David Nakamura
September 25 at 5:14 PM
UNITED NATIONS — President Trump has long argued that the United States has been taken advantage of by other nations — a “laughing stock to the entire World,” he said on Twitter in 2014 — and his political rise was based on the premise that he had the strength and resolve to change that.

But at the U.N. General Assembly on Tuesday, Trump got a comeuppance on the world’s biggest stage. Delivering a speech that aimed to establish U.S. “sovereignty” over the whims and needs of other nations, the president’s triumphant moment was marred in the first minute when he was met by laughter — at his expense.

The embarrassing exchange came when Trump boasted that his administration had accomplished more over two years than “almost any administration” in American history, eliciting audible guffaws in the cavernous chamber hall. The president appeared startled. “Didn’t expect that reaction,” he said, “but that’s okay.” Members of the audience chuckled again — perhaps this time in sympathy.

Trump continued his address, which lasted an additional 34 minutes, but the moment marked a pointed rejoinder from the international community to a president who has delighted in poking traditional U.S. allies and partners in the eye on trade, security alliances and general diplomatic bonhomie.

“He has always been obsessed that people are laughing at the president. From the mid-’80s, he’s said: ‘The world is laughing at us. They think we’re fools,’ ” said Thomas Wright, a Europe analyst at the Brookings Institution. “It’s never been true, but he’s said it about every president. It’s the first time I’m aware of that people actually laughed at a president. I think it is going to drive him absolutely crazy. It will play to every insecurity he has.”


For Trump, the moment wasn’t just embarrassing. It also punctured one of the core fabulist assertions of a president who has, according to Washington Post fact-checkers, made more than 5,000 false or misleading statements since taking office. As the midterm elections approach, Trump has begun boasting of a long list of accomplishments for his administration, at one point reciting them at a recent campaign rally from two pieces of paper that he pulled from his suit jacket.

In doing so, the president typically has claimed sweeping success and placed himself favorably in historical comparison to the nation’s greatest leaders. At a rally in Springfield, Mo., last week, Trump was wrapping up an hour-long address to supporters with some flowery teleprompter prose about the courage of America’s founders when he strayed from the script to assert that his election in 2016 was “the greatest movement in the history of our country.” At the United Nations, Trump’s claim to have done more in less than two years than most of the 44 previous administrations defied any bounds of reality — or hubris. The difference was that he was not talking to a room full of excited, red-hat-wearing “MAGA” supporters who cheer him on.

German delegation at U.N. appears to laugh at Trump
Germany's delegation at the U.N. General Assembly appeared to laugh during President Trump's speech on Sept. 25. (Reuters)
“On one hand, you feel, ‘Oh, God, how awful that the American president is being laughed at on the world stage,’ ” said Julie Smith, who served as deputy national security adviser to Vice President Joe Biden.
“But on the other hand, you kind of feel good that Trump was finally escaping the bubble of political rallies that continually gives him the impression that everyone agrees with the false claims he is making,” said Smith, who watched Trump’s speech from Berlin, where she is spending a year as a fellow at the Bosch Academy. “There was a moment I thought to myself, ‘This is good that the president is being exposed to how the rest of the world sees him.’ ”


Though the world leaders’ laughter at the United Nations was spontaneous, there might have been a bit of extra feeling behind it among some of the delegates in the room. TV cameras caught German diplomats chuckling — perhaps a form of release after relations between Trump and Chancellor Angela Merkel got off to a bad start and have continued to devolve. Last year, Germans attending a conference at the Economic Council of the Christian Democratic Union in Berlin laughed and applauded after Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross’s microphone was cut off in mid-sentence after he spoke past his allotted time via video feed. Merkel then rebutted parts of his remarks in her own speech.

On social media, Trump’s critics quickly mocked him on Tuesday.

“American Presidents used to set the global agenda at the UNGA. Now Trump gets laughed at,” tweeted Ben Rhodes, who as a top national security aide to President Barack Obama helped craft U.N. speeches. “The world just laughed @realDonaldTrump,” comedian Wanda Sykes tweeted. Referring to the famed theater in Harlem in which the audience boos and heckles bad performers offstage, she added, “Stay tuned, they might go full ‘Showtime at the Apollo’ on him.” By the afternoon, Trump was projecting an air of nonchalance, telling reporters that his boast in the speech “was meant to get some laughter.” But most observers weren’t buying it from a president who seldom laughs at himself and whose default expression is an unsparing glare. “It’s got to hurt,” said Wright, the Brookings Institution analyst. “It was on camera and it was spontaneous. It was on one of the biggest stages in the world.”


----------



## greg nr (Sep 26, 2018)

This is game, set, match folks.


> New: Orrin Hatch has quietly weighed in on an upcoming Supreme Court case that could expand Trump’s pardon power. He argues that the dual sovereignty doctrine, which allows for fed and state prosecution of the same crime, should be put to rest. My latest: https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/09/trump-pardon-orrin-hatch-supreme-court/571285/ …


What this means is that if the scotus changes this exception, a pardon at the federal level will prevent charges at the state level.

Trump will never be charged. His family will never be charged. His companies will never be charged. He will keep all the money he has stolen.

Now do you get why kavenaugh, why now? Trump is going scorched earth on this. And so is the gop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2018)

*The World Unites In Laughing At Trump*




The opening line of Trump's speech at the United Nations got a big laugh. Problem is, it wasn't intended to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> This is game, set, match folks.
> 
> 
> What this means is that if the scotus changes this exception, a pardon at the federal level will prevent charges at the state level.
> ...


And so will the otherside, some people really do love their country and there will be trouble, bigly trouble, they aren't gonna lay down and play dead, are you? Feel like fighting more than ever, or giving up? If some of the criminal accusations coming out about Kavanaugh are true he will be impeached or resign. Trump will NOT get away with this and neither will his family, they are going down bigly or there will be civil war, no peace without justice.

Up here in Canada I'm just gonna wait it out, it's all up to you folks, vote, volunteer, donate, register people and try to talk sense into the Trumpers in your life. The midterm election in 5 weeks is one of the most important in American history the continued existence of the country as a free nation under the rule of law is at stake. The country is about to pass judgement on Trump and those who enable him, will hate destroy America or not?

I believe the republicans will pay a terrible price for what they have done and more importantly for what they have not, their constitutional duty. I hope for all of our sakes (including stupid Trumpers) that I'm right because the alternative is very frightening indeed.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 26, 2018)

Just explaining how democracy is dying before our eyes. Wait until they invalidate midterm elections they don't like. They aren't giving up power now that they have it. It will take a musolini solution. But that is not a sure thing by any means.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Just explaining how democracy is dying before our eyes. Wait until they invalidate midterm elections they don't like. They aren't giving up power now that they have it. It will take a musolini solution. But that is not a sure thing by any means.


Hey, Trump is capable of anything, but everybody else is not nearly that stupid. The republicans know they are gonna get an unGodly fucking at the polls in november and are desperate, it's an indication that Mitch McConnell thinks he's gonna lose the senate in a year when they should have picked up seats. There are 30 GOP senate seats up for grabs in 2020 and the stink of Trump will still be thick in the air, even though he'll be just a bad memory by then. Imagine what the investigations, prosecutions and national commissions might reveil in the months and weeks leading up to that election. All those senators will have tons of video of them sucking Trump's ass and the TV ad the will be run against them by a fully aroused opposition will be astounding A half dozen GOP senators might go independent after the election, the dems caucus the three now. Also with the republican Trump "base" now a bunch of lunatics, what kind of candidates do you think they will vomit up in 2020?


----------



## greg nr (Sep 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, Trump is capable of anything, but everybody else is not nearly that stupid. The republicans know they are gonna get an unGodly fucking at the polls in november and are desperate, it's an indication that Mitch McConnell thinks he's gonna lose the senate in a year when they should have picked up seats. There are 30 GOP senate seats up for grabs in 2020 and the stink of Trump will still be thick in the air, even though he'll be just a bad memory by then. Imagine what the investigations, prosecutions and national commissions might reveil in the months and weeks leading up to that election. All those senators will have tons of video of them sucking Trump's ass and the TV ad the will be run against them by a fully aroused opposition will be astounding A half dozen GOP senators might go independent after the election, the dems caucus the three now. Also with the republican Trump "base" now a bunch of lunatics, what kind of candidates do you think they will vomit up in 2020?


You are assuming there will be national elections held in 2020? How quaint.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> You are assuming there will be national elections held in 2020? How quaint.


There had better be, or somebody is gonna die, if I know my Americans. America has had elections during the civil war and Lincoln was reelected then, so canceling the elections would require a nuke or two and Vlad's help for sure. Like I said Trump himself is capable of anything, but those around him are not nearly as stupid and desperate. If Trump loses it means prison for the rest of his miserable existence and he would do anything to avoid it and the humiliation that would go along with it.

Your allies are not gonna let the russians run wild on the internet, but will and are taking action, also your own people don't need orders to act on this one, everybody is watching and knows the score, except Trump that is.

Look on the bright side, there's a very good possibility that Donald will cause a government shutdown before the election! He did want Vlad to visit him at the WH a few days before the midterms, but Mitch and the GOP leadership convinced him it would be suicide (for him and them). There's no cure for Donald's kind of stupid except a bullet or impeachment and a rubber room.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 26, 2018)

Russia has elections, so he has his model. You get to chose between trump and a candidate he picks, who won't campaign, who will support trump, and who would never be chosen by an electoral college controlled by trump.

It's easy. They don't even need to do that. Just watch them. 

Democracy is already dead in this country. The people just don't realize it yet. There will be no violent uprising. The regime won't be overthrown, There will be a few whimpers. But tat is about it.

The orange mushroomhead is on the teevee now saying how jina is rigging the election because they don't like his trade deal. That is the groundwork to invalidate elections. They will steal not just one election, they will steal dozens of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Russia has elections, so he has his model. You get to chose between trump and a candidate he picks, who won't campaign, who will support trump, and who would never be chosen by an electoral college controlled by trump.
> 
> It's easy. They don't even need to do that. Just watch them.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit more optimistic, we will soon see how things will turn out and if America fails the national IQ test yet again. A mistake this time around could be fatal. I do think that the fact that Donald is a fucking idiot will save America, if he had a brain he'd be a lot more dangerous, though evil and stupid is bad enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2018)

*This Is Why Trump Doesn't Do Solo Press Conferences*


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2018)

The Chinese are scared of his giant brain...


----------



## Ripped Farmer (Sep 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> you don't make the rules mr. mine all mine..and since that's all they pay for them, i'm sure you go and find yourself one and steal it , don't you?
> 
> that's what righties do.
> 
> ...



No, we buy a few hundred every year and then mark them up 500% and sell them. 

It feels like stealing because its easy money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4206732


i would hope to god that that would be the trigger on the impeachment gun....give him the power, the second he uses it, it becomes undeniable evidence of his collusion. NO other reason to pardon anyone involved in this entire investigation. EVERYONE indicted so far is guilty as fuck....the only question left is what to do with this fucking shitbag while he's still in office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2018)

*Monologue: Courting Disaster | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including the ongoing battle over SCOTUS nominee Brett Kavanaugh.

*New Rule: Church and Destroy | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill commemorates the 10th anniversary of "Religulous" and notes the similarities between President Trump and the God of the Old Testament.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like Donald might have fucked up the Kavanaugh nomination too, Trump apparently coached him and insisted on a belligerent and pugnacious attitude before the committee that most likely included easily proved perjury, all no doubt to please Trump. Now Trump just cut Mitch McConnell's throat when he caved in on the FBI investigation and pulled the rug out from under everybody including Kavanaugh who could be charged with perjury at some future date (typical Trump behavior). I think that when the FBI looks into this they will find Kavanaugh lied to the senate about being a virgin choir boy etc, he told numerous falsehoods during his testimony that contrary FBI interviews can prove. In any case his performance in the hearing was disqualifying and he proved he perjured himself under previous testimony by claiming impartiality when he was clearly a biased political operative.

This SCOTUS mess along with the russian treason, the cruel border fiasco, the failed Puerto Rico response, the general chaos, confusion and incompetence can't play well for the republicans among voters who want to survive. America can do much better than this bunch of clowns, for fuck sakes vote, a landslide is required to survive as a free country. Dispose of the clown and the clowns that support him, then move on, ya got a lot of lost ground to make up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 29, 2018)

I sure I'm glad we (commerce) wont ever need anything from Africa.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I sure I'm glad we (commerce) wont ever need anything from Africa.


¿ ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2018)

Stink Bug said:


> Can't wait for Snowflake Meltdown V2.0 when Kavanaugh is confirmed.


Can’t wait for a lifetime of reminding voters that the gop loves them some drunken serial rapists


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2018)

You need more like this guy, the gutless wonders in the GOP will have a hard time with the democratic veterans running this time around.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*West Virginia War Vet Predicts Blue Wave In Coal Country*




TYT Politics Contributor Ryan Grim (https://Twitter.com/ryangrim) spoke with Democratic congressional candidate Richard Ojeda about medical cannabis, the West Virginia teacher's strike, and how Ojeda's 24 years of military service inspired him to run for West Virginia Senate and now for U.S. Congress.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Courage is the queen of the virtues for without courage, none of the others matter much in a pinch. I'd vote for this fucker in a heartbeat and I figure a lot of folks from WV will too.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 30, 2018)

it just devolves..check THIS..'dems want to destroy medicare with medicare for all..'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 30, 2018)

*Late Night in the Age of Trump - Hosts mock Trump Night after Night - CNN’s Latest Special Report*


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿ ?


LOL I agree!

"This SCOTUS mess along with the russian treason, the cruel border fiasco, the failed Puerto Rico response, the general chaos, confusion and incompetence can't play well for the republicans among voters who want to survive."


May have mindlessly added to the list of the above quote.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/10/01/trump-reporter-insult-854870

i find it interesting that while some presidents have had less than perfect relationships with the press, none of them have been openly antagonistic, combative, and insulting to them, either.
Thomas Jefferson and John Adams had a great mudslinging fight in ally owned newspapers....
"During Jefferson’s campaign against John Adams, both men used the press to levy insults at each other. Jefferson-allied papers accused President Adams of being a hermaphrodite and a hypocrite, while Adams’ camp attacked Jefferson’s racial heritage, accusing him of being “the son of a half-breed Indian squaw, sired by a Virginia mulatto father” as well as an atheist and libertine. But though Jefferson’s relationship with the press was complicated, he was still a staunch advocate for press freedom, stating “the only security of all is in a free press.”"

Nixon was raked over the coals mercilessly in the media (deservedly so), and so was Bill Clinton. 
they were all treated much more harshly than trump has been treated, and still managed to maintain a cordial relationship with the press in public.
but that's because they were politicians, their careers were built on being able to compromise, on being able to reach a consensus....whereas trumps career seems to have been built on lying, stealing from contractors, and a big fat loan from his father.
Teddy Roosevelt would give reporters information on Sunday night, and watch the common people on Monday for their reactions, and would base many of his decisions on those reactions. He was so popular with the people that his opponents were afraid to attack him openly.
But trump has decided that instead of making friends with the press, and using them as a very handy tool, it's a better idea to not only alienate them, it's a good idea to actively attack them. to call them liars. to act the injured party....
while i don't imagine that there is any news outlet that has no bias, their basic function is to inform people of facts. those facts have to be verifiable, or the news agency leaves itself open to legal action. carefully count the number of legal actions brought against news outlets by trump.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2018)

Despite what Mitch McConnell and the republicans want, it doesn't look good for Kavanaugh's SCOTUS nomination. If the allegations against him are true he might have to resign his current position as a judge. Perjury would cost him the job too if the democrats take the senate. Trump tried to limit the investigation but the cat is out of the bag now, Trump caved on limiting things today and the press is all over it now.

If this clown is confirmed and the democrats win the senate he will probably be indicted for perjury and forced to resign, no need to impeach him he ain't the POTUS, a supreme court seat doesn't fit into a jail cell very well and robes don't look right on a convicted criminal. Hey maybe Trump would pardon him, but that would involve an admission of guilt etc. It would be a real mess alright and maybe the Dems might want to look into Gorsuch's background too, since the GOP lied and misled on this nomination. Maybe you'll have a double header on the SCOTUS, remember truth is stranger than fiction of late, anything seems possible, Trump is president after all...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 1, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Despite what Mitch McConnell and the republicans want, it doesn't look good for Kavanaugh's SCOTUS nomination. If the allegations against him are true he might have to resign his current position as a judge. Perjury would cost him the job too if the democrats take the senate. Trump tried to limit the investigation but the cat is out of the bag now, Trump caved on limiting things today and the press is all over it now.
> 
> If this clown is confirmed and the democrats win the senate he will probably be indicted for perjury and forced to resign, no need to impeach him he ain't the POTUS, a supreme court seat doesn't fit into a jail cell very well and robes don't look right on a convicted criminal. Hey maybe Trump would pardon him, but that would involve an admission of guilt etc. It would be a real mess alright and maybe the Dems might want to look into Gorsuch's background too, since the GOP lied and misled on this nomination. Maybe you'll have a double header on the SCOTUS, remember truth is stranger than fiction of late, anything seems possible, Trump is president after all...


Booyah !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2018)

I wonder what Donald would do in the event of a giant blue wave taking the house and senate, he'd be facing a very different congress in january. This SCOTUS bullshit going on in the senate now can't be helping the republicans senate candidates at the polls and whole states can't be gerrymandered. I hope this guy is right...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OOPS! Fox News Poll Shows Voters Don’t Think Republicans Care About America*




Fox News likely wasn’t expecting the results of their latest poll which found that a majority of people in this country believe that the Republican Party cares more about their party than they do about their country. That’s not good news for a Party whose last few campaign slogans have included things like “Make America Great Again” and “Country First.” The public now understands that those slogans were nothing more than words for those people, as Ring of Fire’s Farron Cousins explains.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2018)

*Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes
as He Reaped Riches From His Father
The president has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire, but a Times investigation found that he received at least $413 million in today’s dollars from his father’s real estate empire, much of it through tax dodges in the 1990s.*
By DAVID BARSTOW, SUSANNE CRAIG and RUSS BUETTNER
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/10/02/us/politics/donald-trump-tax-schemes-fred-trump.html
Oct. 2, 2018
President Trump participated in dubious tax schemes during the 1990s, including instances of outright fraud, that greatly increased the fortune he received from his parents, an investigation by The New York Times has found.

Mr. Trump won the presidency proclaiming himself a self-made billionaire, and he has long insisted that his father, the legendary New York City builder Fred C. Trump, provided almost no financial help.

But The Times’s investigation, based on a vast trove of confidential tax returns and financial records, reveals that Mr. Trump received the equivalent today of at least $413 million from his father’s real estate empire, starting when he was a toddler and continuing to this day.

Much of this money came to Mr. Trump because he helped his parents dodge taxes. He and his siblings set up a sham corporation to disguise millions of dollars in gifts from their parents, records and interviews show. Records indicate that Mr. Trump helped his father take improper tax deductions worth millions more. He also helped formulate a strategy to undervalue his parents’ real estate holdings by hundreds of millions of dollars on tax returns, sharply reducing the tax bill when those properties were transferred to him and his siblings.

These maneuvers met with little resistance from the Internal Revenue Service, The Times found. The president’s parents, Fred and Mary Trump, transferred well over $1 billion in wealth to their children, which could have produced a tax bill of at least $550 million under the 55 percent tax rate then imposed on gifts and inheritances.

The Trumps paid a total of $52.2 million, or about 5 percent, tax records show.

The president declined repeated requests over several weeks to comment for this article. But a lawyer for Mr. Trump, Charles J. Harder, provided a written statement on Monday, one day after The Times sent a detailed description of its findings. “The New York Times’s allegations of fraud and tax evasion are 100 percent false, and highly defamatory,” Mr. Harder said. “There was no fraud or tax evasion by anyone. The facts upon which The Times bases its false allegations are extremely inaccurate.”

Mr. Harder sought to distance Mr. Trump from the tax strategies used by his family, saying the president had delegated those tasks to relatives and tax professionals. “President Trump had virtually no involvement whatsoever with these matters,” he said. “The affairs were handled by other Trump family members who were not experts themselves and therefore relied entirely upon the aforementioned licensed professionals to ensure full compliance with the law.”

[Read the full statement]

The president’s brother, Robert Trump, issued a statement on behalf of the Trump family:

“Our dear father, Fred C. Trump, passed away in June 1999. Our beloved mother, Mary Anne Trump, passed away in August 2000. All appropriate gift and estate tax returns were filed, and the required taxes were paid. Our father’s estate was closed in 2001 by both the Internal Revenue Service and the New York State tax authorities, and our mother’s estate was closed in 2004. Our family has no other comment on these matters that happened some 20 years ago, and would appreciate your respecting the privacy of our deceased parents, may God rest their souls.”

The Times’s findings raise new questions about Mr. Trump’s refusal to release his income tax returns, breaking with decades of practice by past presidents. According to tax experts, it is unlikely that Mr. Trump would be vulnerable to criminal prosecution for helping his parents evade taxes, because the acts happened too long ago and are past the statute of limitations. There is no time limit, however, on civil fines for tax fraud.

The findings are based on interviews with Fred Trump’s former employees and advisers and more than 100,000 pages of documents describing the inner workings and immense profitability of his empire. They include documents culled from public sources — mortgages and deeds, probate records, financial disclosure reports, regulatory records and civil court files.

The investigation also draws on tens of thousands of pages of confidential records — bank statements, financial audits, accounting ledgers, cash disbursement reports, invoices and canceled checks. Most notably, the documents include more than 200 tax returns from Fred Trump, his companies and various Trump partnerships and trusts. While the records do not include the president’s personal tax returns and reveal little about his recent business dealings at home and abroad, dozens of corporate, partnership and trust tax returns offer the first public accounting of the income he received for decades from various family enterprises.

[11 takeaways from The Times’s investigation]

What emerges from this body of evidence is a financial biography of the 45th president fundamentally at odds with the story Mr. Trump has sold in his books, his TV shows and his political life. In Mr. Trump’s version of how he got rich, he was the master dealmaker who broke free of his father’s “tiny” outer-borough operation and parlayed a single $1 million loan from his father (“I had to pay him back with interest!”) into a $10 billion empire that would slap the Trump name on hotels, high-rises, casinos, airlines and golf courses the world over. In Mr. Trump’s version, it was always his guts and gumption that overcame setbacks. Fred Trump was simply a cheerleader.

“I built what I built myself,” Mr. Trump has said, a narrative that was long amplified by often-credulous coverage from news organizations, including The Times.

Certainly a handful of journalists and biographers, notably Wayne Barrett, Gwenda Blair, David Cay Johnston and Timothy L. O’Brien, have challenged this story, especially the claim of being worth $10 billion. They described how Mr. Trump piggybacked off his father’s banking connections to gain a foothold in Manhattan real estate. They poked holes in his go-to talking point about the $1 million loan, citing evidence that he actually got $14 million. They told how Fred Trump once helped his son make a bond payment on an Atlantic City casino by buying $3.5 million in casino chips.

But The Times’s investigation of the Trump family’s finances is unprecedented in scope and precision, offering the first comprehensive look at the inherited fortune and tax dodges that guaranteed Donald J. Trump a gilded life. The reporting makes clear that in every era of Mr. Trump’s life, his finances were deeply intertwined with, and dependent on, his father’s wealth.
*more...*


----------



## gonnagro (Oct 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Engaged in Suspect Tax Schemes
> as He Reaped Riches From His Father
> The president has long sold himself as a self-made billionaire, but a Times investigation found that he received at least $413 million in today’s dollars from his father’s real estate empire, much of it through tax dodges in the 1990s.*
> By DAVID BARSTOW, SUSANNE CRAIG and RUSS BUETTNER
> ...


Oh c'mon, is this really news.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 3, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Oh c'mon, is this really news.


Some people need repetition in order to learn. You still haven't gotten it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 3, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Oh c'mon, is this really news.



You're absolutely right, it is in fact NOT NEWS that Trump is a fake


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/10/01/trump-reporter-insult-854870
> 
> i find it interesting that while some presidents have had less than perfect relationships with the press, none of them have been openly antagonistic, combative, and insulting to them, either.
> Thomas Jefferson and John Adams had a great mudslinging fight in ally owned newspapers....
> ...


What's that saying about a broken clock?
Trump uses the press as a punching bag because it scores him points. Everytime this subject comes up I remember the day when Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard joined 4000 other veterans in solidarity with the Standing Rock protests against a pipeline through their water supply and the brutality they'd faced. I tuned to CNN waiting for the breaking news. The ran Wolf Blitzer's Turkey tips as the lead story all day long and never mentioned it. They lie about the wars and most egregiously, just don't bother to cover things that might be against their advertisers agendas. From Fox to msnbc, the people in flint know their story isn't being told, the people in baltimore know their story isn't being told, the people in virginia, etc. We're being told the economy is great. I'm driving past Hoovervilles, left and right. 
The forces that are arrayed against Trump lacking credibility is a problem. Truth and better policy would beat him easy. Everyone knows he's full of shit. A better option needs to be better. Just like his attacks on media wouldn't land if they weren't tangentially grounded in average peoples reality.


----------



## topcat (Oct 3, 2018)

Yuge news of the fraudulent prezydint. Fat Man down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2018)

*New Rule: Power Begets Power | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill calls on liberals to stop chasing conservatives out of restaurants and focus on chasing them out of office.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 6, 2018)

Ripped Farmer said:


> Isn't this common practice?
> 
> Or do people throw them away at the end of each season in your neighborhood?


A bit late to the party but I still have my parents big bulbs with tinfoil bases lol. Unfortunately that’s the definition of hoarder I think .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 6, 2018)

gonnagro said:


> Oh c'mon, is this really news.


News to me, but then again I don't watch Fox or Brietbart or right wing facebook sources...so your mileage may vary !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2018)

It doesn't look like there will be much talk of Trump's impeachment until after the election and I figure turn out will be historic. If the turn out is HUGE the republicans are fucked and so is Donald, sooner than most people think, it all depends on the results of the midterms. I and most outsiders find it incredible that after two years of incompetence, treason, crime, cover up and obstruction of justice the republicans are still in a competitive position. I think a lot of folks who normally don't vote, will this time.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: Power Begets Power | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this complaint before. It's false. As if we can only do one or the other.

Hispanic food service workers can refuse to serve fascists who endorse inhumane racist policies against Hispanic people. The restaurant owner has the right to object but then again, he'd be short handed if the staff stood together on this. 

AND we can run campaigns to defeat fascists holding public offices. 

There is no need to make it one or the other. In fact they are two distinct actions. This time, Maher is confused but others have said the same thing so he's not alone in this mistake.

Also the crazy notion that liberals should be careful not to upset fasicists or else they will wake up sleeping racists who will then vote Republican. That's pretty ignorant.

YES, get out and vote.

YES, refuse to serve those in the Trump administration who have harmed people for no good reason other than politics.

YES, we can do both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2018)

This is a small sample of the current malfeasance and why this election should be a landslide, something is making large segments of the American population extraordinarily stupid. Racism, fear, hate and the political tribalism that rides on it makes people cut their own throats, it makes treason with the russians acceptable and openly criminal behavior ok, they don't even care if they are lied to...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lawrence On President Donald Trump And Rod Rosenstein's ‘Strangest’ Meeting | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence O'Donnell explains why President Trump's meeting with Rod Rosenstein was "the strangest meeting in history between a President and a Deputy Attorney General" and how it fits in the big picture of the Mueller probe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I've seen this complaint before. It's false. As if we can only do one or the other.
> 
> Hispanic food service workers can refuse to serve fascists who endorse inhumane racist policies against Hispanic people. The restaurant owner has the right to object but then again, he'd be short handed if the staff stood together on this.
> 
> ...


I think Bill's point was that many of these people don't bother to vote (he's working it for laughs too), I figure they will this time around. In fact this whole sordid episode has been a real political education for a generation or two of Americans. The fact is many young people don't vote and many especially don't show up for the midterms, older more conservative and socially radical voters do show up to vote.

I don't think Bill said people shouldn't give these assholes a hard time in public, just that it's better to vote than to protest, many who are on the streets never showed up at the ballot box.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think Bill's point was that many of these people don't bother to vote (he's working it for laughs too), I figure they will this time around. In fact this whole sordid episode has been a real political education for a generation or two of Americans. The fact is many young people don't vote and many especially don't show up for the midterms, older more conservative and socially radical voters do show up to vote.
> 
> I don't think Bill said people shouldn't give these assholes a hard time in public, just that it's better to vote than to protest, many who are on the streets never showed up at the ballot box.


Not voting is another and separate issue. I don't get why people seem to think they are related.


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 10, 2018)

maybe if democrats weren't so concerned with the mass killing (abortion) of their voter base for the last 60 years they would do better in elections.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> maybe if democrats weren't so concerned with the mass killing (abortion) of their voter base for the last 60 years they would do better in elections.


Abortion should be safe, legal and rare. The overwhelming supermajority of Americans agree on this

You rapey republican retards simply hate women and are insecure about any woman doing anything


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2018)

INF Flux said:


> What's that saying about a broken clock?
> Trump uses the press as a punching bag because it scores him points. Everytime this subject comes up I remember the day when Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard joined 4000 other veterans in solidarity with the Standing Rock protests against a pipeline through their water supply and the brutality they'd faced. I tuned to CNN waiting for the breaking news. The ran Wolf Blitzer's Turkey tips as the lead story all day long and never mentioned it. They lie about the wars and most egregiously, just don't bother to cover things that might be against their advertisers agendas. From Fox to msnbc, the people in flint know their story isn't being told, the people in baltimore know their story isn't being told, the people in virginia, etc. We're being told the economy is great. I'm driving past Hoovervilles, left and right.
> The forces that are arrayed against Trump lacking credibility is a problem. Truth and better policy would beat him easy. Everyone knows he's full of shit. A better option needs to be better. Just like his attacks on media wouldn't land if they weren't tangentially grounded in average peoples reality.


+rep

we need to let democracy happen..while being force fed your candidate..in other words, i wouldn't want to be in the next person shoes who pulls what hillary pulled on the country.

hillary clinton is single handedly responsible for trumps presidency.

if we make them accountable; they won't do it again..like cops.

there should be prosecution for DNC shenanigans.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> +rep
> 
> we need to let democracy happen..while being force fed your candidate..in other words, i wouldn't want to be in the next person shoes who pulls what hillary pulled on the country.
> 
> ...


Did Gillum send yet fin back?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> maybe if democrats weren't so concerned with the mass killing (abortion) of their voter base for the last 60 years they would do better in elections.


There is nothing wrong with killing parasites. Round worms, fetus, scabies are all easily cured using modern medical technology.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> maybe if democrats weren't so concerned with the mass killing (abortion) of their voter base for the last 60 years they would do better in elections.


Unborn, undead same difference, it's just so much religiously motivated bullshit, fodder for fools. Ya might as well be concerned about zombies...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2018)

These dipshits think society is bad now, wait till 5 million non-abortions are walking the streets.
Followed by another 5 million the year after that..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2018/10/10/fact-checking-president-trumps-usa-today-op-ed-medicare-for-all/?utm_term=.5719ff117931
so at least half of what he said was bullshit? NO FUCKING SHIT! why are you dumbasses surprised a fucking liar lies? is it going to surprise you when he says something antisemitic? something anti black or latino? something anti women? have you had your heads in the sand with bernie? trump is a low life hater piece of shit. that's all he has ever been, and all he'll ever be. accurate reporting is important, surprise when a piece of sub human filth tells more lies is just stupid.


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> These dipshits think society is bad now, wait till 5 million non-abortions are walking the streets.
> Followed by another 5 million the year after that..


yeah 5 million more democrats a year would be disaster


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> yeah 5 million more democrats a year would be disaster


No, you'll be housing the majority of them as they become of voting age.


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> No, you'll be housing the majority of them as they become of voting age.


obviously. we are talking about lefty voters here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> obviously. we are talking about lefty voters here.


Red states rely on welfare from blue states 

The parts of the country Hillary won make up two thirds of the economy


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Red states rely on welfare from blue states
> 
> The parts of the country Hillary won make up two thirds of the economy


wrong as usual.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> wrong as usual.


No 

Red states are also the fattest states, have the highest rates of venereal disease, and highest disability rates

Lowest education too

Supporting trump is basically just a bunch of dumb, fat losers trying to get revenge for correctly being called dumb fat losers their whole lives


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> No
> 
> Red states are also the fattest states, have the highest rates of venereal disease, and highest disability rates
> 
> ...


I think you're making things up again.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> I think you're making things up again.


ask jeeves


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> wrong as usual.


I believe you, like republicans believe their sexual assault victims.


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> ask jeeves


I did. It clearly shows you guys are liars.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> I think you're making things up again.


I think you haven’t had sex in years


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I think you haven’t had sex in years


We're talking politics you sick pervert. I'm not here to get your jollies off.


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> I believe you, like republicans believe their sexual assault victims.


We don't believe liars. You do.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 12, 2018)

Someone's cranky and suffering from dsb, dreaded seamen build-up^^^^^


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> We're talking politics you sick pervert. I'm not here to get your jollies off.


Do you get sad about being unfuckable?


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you get sad about being unfuckable?


You don't even know what good fuckin smells like bro.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> You don't even know what good fuckin smells like bro.


Totally not what a virgin would say.

I believe you.


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Totally not what a virgin would say.
> 
> I believe you.


i'm not even gonna tell you because then you would know.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> i'm not even gonna tell you because then you would know.


Lulz


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> so the story goes there is a virgin and two guys are spending thier friday night double teaming him. You guys totally fuck.


Now you're just fantasizing


----------



## WordzyBoii (Oct 12, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Now you're just fantasizing


naww just thinking about the barrels of pussies i totally fuck all the time. And how you 2 guys want me to teach you how to fuck.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 12, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> naww just thinking about the barrels of pussies i totally fuck all the time. And how you 2 guys want me to teach you how to fuck.


Because women are totally turned-on by guys who talk like you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2018)

*New Rule: The Fault in Our Stars | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill argues that the Democrats need a leader with more substance than celebrity.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 13, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> naww just thinking about the barrels of pussies i totally fuck all the time. And how you 2 guys want me to teach you how to fuck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: The Fault in Our Stars | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't particularly like bill maher, but this is about the "rightest" he's ever been. if the democrats don't pick a real candidate, that has real experience in politics, and has a real platform to stand on, then we get 4 more years of trump, and what the fuck ever piece of shit comes after him...as if it will matter at that point, we'll be electing the "president of the wastelands" because that's all trump will leave us with, after he steals the whole country and sends it to russia, as a present for his lover, Vlad


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 13, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Do you get sad about being unfuckable?


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't particularly like bill maher, but this is about the "rightest" he's ever been. if the democrats don't pick a real candidate, that has real experience in politics, and has a real platform to stand on, then we get 4 more years of trump, and what the fuck ever piece of shit comes after him...as if it will matter at that point, we'll be electing the "president of the wastelands" because that's all trump will leave us with, after he steals the whole country and sends it to russia, as a present for his lover, Vlad


 Will Trump win the popular vote, or just depend on Russia again for the electoral college?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> Will Trump win the popular vote, or just depend on Russia again for the electoral college?


does it matter? does it make him a bigger traitor? a bigger liar? a bigger piece of shit? the only question seems to be order of magnitude to me


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does it matter? does it make him a bigger traitor? a bigger liar? a bigger piece of shit? the only question seems to be order of magnitude to me


No, I'm just asking because you're making the predictions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> No, I'm just asking because you're making the predictions.


you don't gotta be the amazing fucking Kreskin to make these predictions....


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't gotta be the amazing fucking Kreskin to make these predictions....


But, but, will he win the popular vote? Yes, it does matter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2018)

topcat said:


> But, but, will he win the popular vote? Yes, it does matter.


i'm honestly not sure. as far as i can see from polls, stories, and attitudes, his base is shrinking, but are still hardcore, and very active. it depends on how many people get off their asses and vote against him, and not just in California. beating him isn't enough, he has to be beaten in the right states, or the electoral college will ignore the will of the people again and leave this fuck in office.
i'm planning to vote, pretty obvious who for.(actually, don't know yet, if the independents can get a good candidate running, i may vote for them, but that could be just as bad, if everyone who voted for bernie last time would have voted for Hillary, we wouldn't be having this discussion, we'd be having a similar one with different names) i'm encouraging all my friends to get the fuck off their asses and vote against trump.
but all my predictions are suspect, because i laughed every time i thought "president trump".....i'm not fucking laughing now....


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm honestly not sure. as far as i can see from polls, stories, and attitudes, his base is shrinking, but are still hardcore, and very active. it depends on how many people get off their asses and vote against him, and not just in California. beating him isn't enough, he has to be beaten in the right states, or the electoral college will ignore the will of the people again and leave this fuck in office.
> i'm planning to vote, pretty obvious who for.(actually, don't know yet, if the independents can get a good candidate running, i may vote for them, but that could be just as bad, if everyone who voted for bernie last time would have voted for Hillary, we wouldn't be having this discussion, we'd be having a similar one with different names) i'm encouraging all my friends to get the fuck off their asses and vote against trump.
> but all my predictions are suspect, because i laughed every time i thought "president trump".....i'm not fucking laughing now....


I'm with you, not trying to give you a hard time.


----------



## topcat (Oct 13, 2018)

He might win again, if he's still alive, but that 35% base won't do it for him, unless the Russians and GOP are active in the disinformation/voter suppression area. He just keeps alienating those that he needs, truly bizarre. I feel like I'm living in someone's fantasy and not my own. Similar to a couple Twilight Zone episodes. Maybe that's what our "reality" is, just some other entity's fantasy. To paraphrase Timbuk3, "the future's so _bleak, _I gotta wear shades".


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2018)

WordzyBoii said:


> We don't believe liars. You do.


this coming from a trump supporter.....that's rich


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 13, 2018)

Normally, I do my due diligence and homework on each candidate for every office when I vote and cast my vote for the person I think will do the best job regardless of party. 

This will be the first time in my life where I'm going to just walk in and vote Democrat across the board.

Republicans have proven completely complicit in Trump's lies and crimes and continued destruction of this nation.

They all deserve to be fired. November 6th, they're going to be.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Normally, I do my due diligence and homework on each candidate for every office when I vote and cast my vote for the person I think will do the best job regardless of party.
> 
> This will be the first time in my life where I'm going to just walk in and vote Democrat across the board.
> 
> ...


#metoo...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Normally, I do my due diligence and homework on each candidate for every office when I vote and cast my vote for the person I think will do the best job regardless of party.
> 
> This will be the first time in my life where I'm going to just walk in and vote Democrat across the board.
> 
> ...


#metoo


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2018)

Sometimes I’ll throw a pity vote to the ultra progressive candidate if the dem will win solidly 

Not this year. I want to drive up the margins


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2018)

About three weeks to go, I'm simply amazed that the republicans are still on the political radar. America's political system needs reform, only two parties and primaries aren't mentioned in the constitution, with the current system the country is not just falling behind the world but flirting with suicide. You folks need constitutional reform as well, USA 2.0 would be a good idea.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Kornacki Breaks Down The Latest Midterm Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




With just three weeks until voters head to the polls, Steve Kornacki returns to Morning Joe with polling on key races, including New York's 27th congressional district and Utah's 4th congressional district.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About three weeks to go, I'm simply amazed that the republicans are still on the political radar. America's political system needs reform, only two parties and primaries aren't mentioned in the constitution, with the current system the country is not just falling behind the world but flirting with suicide. You folks need constitutional reform as well, USA 2.0 would be a good idea.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Steve Kornacki Breaks Down The Latest Midterm Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Nope

No way we open up a constitutional convention in today's political climate. Maybe after we've had a few cycles with big money banned from election campaigns. We'd need to pass an amendment to get around the right wing SCOTUS and repeal Citizen's United and other rulings that protect corporations as if they were people. Those changes and others such as permanently protecting people's right to privacy when making medical choices are possible by writing amendments. This can be done without opening up a constitutional convention where literally anything can be written into the constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2018)

*Canada to start legal Marijuana sales*





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As of midnight pot is legal in Canada, but not completely free, that will take time and constitutional challenges to the existing law along with amendments to the new law over time. I wanted to get involved in helping to free the herb in America too, but ya gotta deal with Trump before you can move anywhere but down. I figure a big blue wave in November will move legalization closer in America, though it will end up as a state by state thing, somewhat like Canada. A single clinical trial proving the benefits of THC as a prophylactic for Alzheimer's would change things overnight, research is moving forward in Canada now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2018)

https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/411679-pence-in-georgia-after-looking-at-hurricane-michael-damage-causes-of

Seriously, does it really matter what the "cause" is ? whether it's entirely natural, or only 99% natural, what ever percentage we're contributing is just making it worse, and doing it faster. at the time in our worlds development that we ought to be trying to cut as much pollution as possible to counteract as much of this as we can, we're still just dumping huge amounts of pollutants into the atmosphere and oceans. then wondering why we're getting record storms, yearly. why the global climate is shifting, why dry places are flooding and rain forests are drying up. when we're slowly losing coast line world wide to rising ocean levels.
does it really make a difference who or what is to blame? isn't it time to quit ignoring a problem that's getting worse every year? isn't it time to start trying to take steps?
Pence and trump both need to open their fucking ignorant eyes and see what the fuck is going on. you can deny a bull stomping on you and goring you till you die, and you'll still be a dead puddle of stomped on shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Canada to start legal Marijuana sales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've seen how Canada is dealing with it.....we'll pass on any Canadian help legalizing, thanks, k


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2018)

https://www.vox.com/2018/10/17/17990268/pat-robertson-khashoggi-saudi-arabia-trump-crisis

church and state are supposed to be separate. why is this shit tolerated? if this old piece of shit war monger wants to serve political messages, then his "churches'" tax exempt state should be revoked, and they should call themselves something else.
and what a message it is...."For those who are screaming blood for the Saudis — look, these people are key allies,” Robertson said. While he called the faith of the Wahabists — the hardline Islamist sect to which the Saudi Royal Family belongs — “obnoxious,” he urged viewers to remember that “we’ve got an arms deal that everybody wanted a piece of…it’ll be a lot of jobs, a lot of money come to our coffers. It’s not something you want to blow up willy-nilly.”

what a fucking man of god.....what a fucking man of peace.......what a fucking load of stinking horseshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.vox.com/2018/10/17/17990268/pat-robertson-khashoggi-saudi-arabia-trump-crisis
> 
> church and state are supposed to be separate. why is this shit tolerated? if this old piece of shit war monger wants to serve political messages, then his "churches'" tax exempt state should be revoked, and they should call themselves something else.
> and what a message it is...."For those who are screaming blood for the Saudis — look, these people are key allies,” Robertson said. While he called the faith of the Wahabists — the hardline Islamist sect to which the Saudi Royal Family belongs — “obnoxious,” he urged viewers to remember that “we’ve got an arms deal that everybody wanted a piece of…it’ll be a lot of jobs, a lot of money come to our coffers. It’s not something you want to blow up willy-nilly.”
> ...


Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats, this situation has made who is a charlatan and who is an actual christian crystal clear. There are not many Christians in America, it's mostly just a bunch of self deluded ignoramuses who have no clue as to what it's really all about. Ya can't get through the pearly gates carrying a heart full of hate is lesson #1.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2018)

~Intermission~


----------



## topcat (Oct 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats, this situation has made who is a charlatan and who is an actual christian crystal clear. There are not many Christians in America, it's mostly just a bunch of self deluded ignoramuses who have no clue as to what it's really all about. Ya can't get through the pearly gates carrying a heart full of hate is lesson #1.


 Most are "religious" and not christian, but anti-christian cult members.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2018)

One more example of an impeachable offense committed by Trump, the GOP has turned the constitution into a joke.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*E-mail Revelation Puts Neat Bow On President Donald Trump FBI HQ Scandal | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow reports on newly released e-mails that show how Donald Trump used his position to help his own business, and the lies told in the course of following Trump's orders.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
Spoiler on the upcoming #MuellerReport: The tRUmp campaign knowingly colluded with the Russians, and Donald was very much aware of it. His family, and some business associates were also involved. ... Mueller knows all. 

6:18 AM - 17 Oct 2018


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats, this situation has made who is a charlatan and who is an actual christian crystal clear. There are not many Christians in America, it's mostly just a bunch of self deluded ignoramuses who have no clue as to what it's really all about. Ya can't get through the pearly gates carrying a heart full of hate is lesson #1.


but isn't that the WASP wet dream?

he who ends with most toys wins, no matter how he got it because bible!

sociology 101


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2018)

I can't wait until after 11/6, death to the trumpian regime!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2018)

*Rod Rosenstein says the Russia probe has uncovered a widespread Russian effort to meddle in the 2016 race*

https://www.businessinsider.com/rod-rosenstein-interview-mueller-russia-probe-2018-10

Read between the lines. Rod is tellin' us the conspiracy is much bigger than the current list of indictments and Americans are likely involved.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> *Rod Rosenstein says the Russia probe has uncovered a widespread Russian effort to meddle in the 2016 race*
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/rod-rosenstein-interview-mueller-russia-probe-2018-10


Trump says "Nyet"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/hillary-clinton-gets-asked-painfully-scripted-questions-on-colbert-report

this was a very funny bit. the only thing about it that wasn't funny is the last few lines, where the possibility of a 2020 presidential election run is not ruled out....
if you want 4 more years of trump....run Hillary. that's EXACTLY what will happen.....NOTHING will motivate trump followers to get out and vote more than a chance to completely and totally humiliate Hillary a second time. and NOTHING will drive more voters away from the democratic party than Hillary running again. i WILL NOT vote for her. i know MANY people who will never vote for her. most of them despise trump, but i wouldn't trust them to vote for Hillary instead....
if she is the democratic candidate, i WILL be voting independent......and so will many other people, and that is the surest way to get 4 more years of trump......


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/hillary-clinton-gets-asked-painfully-scripted-questions-on-colbert-report
> 
> this was a very funny bit. the only thing about it that wasn't funny is the last few lines, where the possibility of a 2020 presidential election run is not ruled out....
> if you want 4 more years of trump....run Hillary. that's EXACTLY what will happen.....NOTHING will motivate trump followers to get out and vote more than a chance to completely and totally humiliate Hillary a second time. and NOTHING will drive more voters away from the democratic party than Hillary running again. i WILL NOT vote for her. i know MANY people who will never vote for her. most of them despise trump, but i wouldn't trust them to vote for Hillary instead....
> if she is the democratic candidate, i WILL be voting independent......and so will many other people, and that is the surest way to get 4 more years of trump......


At least they put the fake news warning on the link.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks like the GOP might have to disenfranchise more than minorities, but the elderly and women as well. Will they purge female names from the voter lists because the republicans are so far under water with women?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Tried To Mansplain The Midterms To Women*




Donald Trump tweeted reasons why female voters are going to side with him in the midterms, despite polls indicating that 63% of women prefer Democrats compared to the 33% for Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2018)

I think the democrats lead is much higher than any of the polls indicate, but people shouldn't be complacent, just barely winning is not good enough, but it might save the country. It appears the GOP is even having trouble in Dixie and I figure on a senate surprise too, the polls are erratic and I don't think they are telling the whole tale. Early voting is way up, double, triple and quadruple last years numbers and heavy turn out favors the democrats considerably. Trump and the GOP are underwater with women and seniors, two of the biggest voting groups, not to mention the youth vote which will probably show up this year at least.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New NBC News / WSJ Poll: Turnout is going to be 'through the roof' | Meet The Press | NBC News*






Democratic enthusiasm appears to be reaching historic highs for a midterm election in the latest NBC News / WSJ poll.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

All the polls are about "likely" voters, but this election is probably gonna be decided by "unlikely" voters, lots of people who normally don't bother to vote will this time. Big turn outs usually favor the democrats. Trumps approval rating is 45%, it's amazing what money, stupidity, treason and racism can do for a loser like Donald. The GOP are in an alliance with the Russians to steal the election, why not when they actively subvert democratic institutions with gerrymandering and suppress the constitutional right of Americans to vote, working with the Russians to undermine democracy is not such a big step. If they have to cheat to win they are really losers and only losers could vote for them, racism driven suckers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Trump stays you Whiney little bitches he’s the peoples choice


Only old white people and bigots Psst helots by millions of votes and No electoral college can save him in November


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> BYE BYE LOL
> 
> Oh noooo don’t ban me from this place! I just wanna sit here all day with all of you awesome winners!!! Please don’t ban me LOL


Are those tears? Cause I love the taste of Alt-right tears


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Trump stays you Whiney little bitches he’s the peoples choice


He will die in a fist fight.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Or maybe you’d rather just sit here and make small hand jokes while you jerk off to kidddy porn with the admins here. 

Feds will be by for their regular info collections you rats make a single file line


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Hey herbs and suds, how bout some Stoli and an underage girl? We’ll fire out Soviet AKs in the air and pretend we understand American politics


You have to get rid of that stink breath skid mark


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe he’d lose in a fist fight to one of the big burly she-man monkeys you share your bathroom with. Your idea of a woman GAY RIGHTS LOL


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Maybe he’d lose in a fist fight to one of the big burly she-man monkeys you share your bathroom with. Your idea of a woman GAY RIGHTS LOL


YOU HAVE THE BEST WORDS !


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Maybe he’d lose in a fist fight to one of the big burly she-man monkeys you share your bathroom with. Your idea of a woman GAY RIGHTS LOL


Try not to boner


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> ALL YOU HAVE IS WORDS LOL YOU DUMB SHIT


BENGHAZI 
There feel better? Skidmark


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Words and memes LMAO you can do it guys eventually this will all pay off BWAHAHHA

go cut your dick off and buy some titties you’ll probably feel a lot better about your situation once you just let it out man 

team winning


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> ALL YOU HAVE IS WORDS LOL YOU DUMB SHIT


Why does the voilent right get so upset over words they drive their cars into crowds of innocent people?


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Good luck in November


Thanks you ruska fuck, you’re fucking lying ass cnn polls have been full of shit and wrong for a fucking decade and every time it’s more and more WRONG. We’re keeping the house and the senate and overturning Roe, no more transgender bullshit, no more Obamacare bullshit, no more socialized bullsht

Gear up for YEARS MORE of childish foot stomping name calling liberal obstruction tantrums


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Peace out bitches I’ll leave you hereto talk to yourselves about how badly you’re getting fucked by the world and how you and your children will never be anything more than the scum under my shoe


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Thanks you ruska fuck, you’re fucking lying ass cnn polls have been full of shit and wrong for a fucking decade and every time it’s more and more WRONG. We’re keeping the house and the senate and overturning Roe, no more transgender bullshit, no more Obamacare bullshit, no more socialized bullsht
> 
> Gear up for YEARS MORE of childish foot stomping name calling liberal obstruction tantrums


Lol


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

Why didn't the left act like this when Obama won?

It's almost like dumb racists will never be happy, hmmm.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe it’s because when Obama won the RIGHT didn’t pull all this bullshit.... 

We dealt with it for 8 years. We didn’t attack people or accuse the world of racism. You didn’t get your way and you launched a civil war


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> LOL


Men's suicide rates are still higher than women's overall, however, and there's been a troublingly steep increase in suicides of men from age 45 to 64 as well, as so-called 'deaths of despair' from drug, alcohol and suicide deaths spike among white, middle-aged men without a college degree. The only age group that didn't experience a rise in suicide rates from 2000-2016 was men over 75 years old, who already had the highest suicide rate of all.


Winning!


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Lmao it’s ok we kill you by be thousands on the regular


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

There are no suicides in black men 45-64 because only 3% of them make it to that age LOL


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Man this is fun where are all your troll ass friends


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Maybe it’s because when Obama won the RIGHT didn’t pull all this bullshit....
> 
> We dealt with it for 8 years. We didn’t attack people or accuse the world of racism. You didn’t get your way and you launched a civil war


Nobody acussed him of not being born in America, called him a liar in the middle of his state of the union address, called Michelle a tranny, death threats?

You're deluded and a very unhappy person, you should try suicide.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Of course people talked shit like every president but y’all took it to a different level lmao. Non stop, every move he makes, every way he looks, every feature you can slander, everyone who supports him every move he makes YORE OBSESSED LOL


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

He takes a breath you cry. He looks this way you cry. His wife wears a pair of shoes you cry. 

You build your entire belief system to just be the OPPOSITE of trumps! LOL you e let him entirely dictate our belief system


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Try getting an ounce of transparency from a dem president LOL it’s never happened they don’t even talk to cameras but once a year.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Try getting an ounce of transparency from a dem president LOL it’s never happened they don’t even talk to cameras but once a year.


Are there unicorns in your land of make believe? I always wanted to see one like you children do


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Trump picked a fight him and his supporters can't finish, chicken shit snowflake, lol.


Why keep fighting we’ve already won and been winning... we get our way with everything and America is a success because of it and that bothers you badly I understand.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> I’m shocked I’m not banned yet I’ll have to up the stakes and post in every section


All you have is words


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Oct 22, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> All you have is words


Not true, I’m full of action. Maybe one day you’ll get to see.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Not true, I’m full of action. Maybe one day you’ll get to see.


All you have is words


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Not true, I’m full of action. Maybe one day you’ll get to see.


LOL
I'm your Huckleberry


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

He didn't even bother to say goodbye


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Trump stays you Whiney little bitches he’s the peoples choice


sure he is, you ignorant, hate filled monkey. keep telling yourself that after the midterms, when the republicans get their asses kicked, all the way to the next elections, where the "people" will show racist, hating little pieces of shit where they belong....and it's not fucking D.C.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Or maybe you’d rather just sit here and make small hand jokes while you jerk off to kidddy porn with the admins here.
> 
> Feds will be by for their regular info collections you rats make a single file line


guilty people have paranoid delusions....people with a clear conscience don't have fantasies like you do....so tell us...was the kiddy porn thing a Freudian slip? is that what you do when you aren't being a racist proud boy?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Maybe he’d lose in a fist fight to one of the big burly she-man monkeys you share your bathroom with. Your idea of a woman GAY RIGHTS LOL


what's your idea of a woman? a mix of carol bradey, edith bunker, and june lockhart? are they allowed to have jobs? or are they supposed to be silent, barefoot, pregnant, and busy in the kitchen? is it ok if they come to church with a black eye once in a while? gotta keep em in line, right?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

TheBeardedBudzman said:


> Man I am getting real tired of winning. 8 long years of Obama I never thought I’d finally bask in the day that every one of you liberal faggots became so unhinged you’re literally gay for trump all you do or talk about or think about is how WE ARE CRUSHING YOU in this country and your taliban loving, illegal immigrant dick sucking, fag fucking pedophile agenda is VANISHING and being entirely eradicated and it’s BEAUTOFUL watching you all sit here and bitch and cry like a bunch of defeated losers


so, you hate liberals so much, it's ok to have a traitor in office? it's ok to have someone who publicly, unashamedly, happily kisses putin ass in public?
he's embarassing the whole country in front of the rest of the world....fucking syria talked shit about us.....SYRIA.....and you defend him....you and the rest of the people who support this semi human plague deserve whatever fate befalls him...and it won't be a pleasant retirement.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

what a motherfucking loser ......wonder what his life is actually like? and if we could bomb the next family gathering he has? would have to be a good thing, getting those fucking genes out of the pool


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what a motherfucking loser ......wonder what his life is actually like? and if we could bomb the next family gathering he has? would have to be a good thing, getting those fucking genes out of the pool



Yeah, he's gone now. The moron actually lives in the Okefenokee Swamp!! 


I guess I'm the one who drains the swamp.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

you don't have to believe what i believe, you don't even have to be polite, but goddamn, come on full blast being a dick on purpose, and you get what you get


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so, you hate liberals so much, it's ok to have a traitor in office? it's ok to have someone who publicly, unashamedly, happily kisses putin ass in public?
> he's embarassing the whole country in front of the rest of the world....fucking syria talked shit about us.....SYRIA.....and you defend him....you and the rest of the people who support this semi human plague deserve whatever fate befalls him...and it won't be a pleasant retirement.


Two weeks to find out how things are gonna turn out, I find it hard to believe a majority of Americans will vote for the GOP in November when you consider the chaos, incompetence and dereliction of duty during the past two years, unless they are Hell bent on suicide. Everybody knows America is about to pass judgement on Trump and the GOP, other issues like health care and social security are important too and if the republicans win you can say goodbye to both. On a lighter note, if the republicans win they will probably kill most of the people who voted for them when they cut off their medicaid, medicare and social security...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Two weeks to find out how things are gonna turn out, I find it hard to believe a majority of Americans will vote for the GOP in November when you consider the chaos, incompetence and dereliction of duty during the past two years, unless they are Hell bent on suicide. Everybody knows America is about to pass judgement on Trump and the GOP, other issues like health care and social security are important too and if the republicans win you can say goodbye to both. On a lighter note, if the republicans win they will probably kill most of the people who voted for them when the cut off their medicaid, medicare and social security...


Now that is a "silver lining" LMAO


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Two weeks to find out how things are gonna turn out, I find it hard to believe a majority of Americans will vote for the GOP in November when you consider the chaos, incompetence and dereliction of duty during the past two years, unless they are Hell bent on suicide. Everybody knows America is about to pass judgement on Trump and the GOP, other issues like health care and social security are important too and if the republicans win you can say goodbye to both. On a lighter note, if the republicans win they will probably kill most of the people who voted for them when they cut off their medicaid, medicare and social security...



I think you underestimate the stupidity of the Americans. When I read that 50 percent of women don't support trump, I say WTF are the other 50 percent thinking? They are truly the American Idiot!

Can you imagine what a female trump chump is like?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I think you underestimate the stupidity of the Americans. When I read that 50 percent of women don't support trump, I say WTF are the other 50 percent thinking? They are truly the American Idiot!
> 
> Can you imagine what a female trump chump is like?


Uhm ?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 22, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I think you underestimate the stupidity of the Americans. When I read that 50 percent of women don't support trump, I say WTF are the other 50 percent thinking? They are truly the American Idiot!
> 
> Can you imagine what a female trump chump is like?


I have a sister in law who is and has always been a rabid right winger. So, yeah, I know exactly the kind of woman you are talking about. She benefited from collective bargaining through her nurse's union her entire career but hates unions. 

Her job is ICU nurse, a tough job and she's good at it I have no doubt. In spite of the industry she works in and the very high cost of staying in her ICU, she's angry at Democrats because they prevented the repeal of the ACA. Of course, she get's her health care coverage through her union. Oh -- the union thing again.

Anyway, she's still in Trump's camp and would be one of the 68% of Republican women who still support Trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Uhm ?


5 o'clock shadow and all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I have a sister in law who is and has always been a rabid right winger. So, yeah, I know exactly the kind of woman you are talking about. She benefited from collective bargaining through her nurse's union her entire career but hates unions.
> 
> Her job is ICU nurse, a tough job and she's good at it I have no doubt. In spite of the industry she works in and the very high cost of staying in her ICU, she's angry at Democrats because they prevented the repeal of the ACA. Of course, she get's her health care coverage through her union. Oh -- the union thing again.
> 
> Anyway, she's still in Trump's camp and would be one of the 68% of Republican women who still support Trump.


at least 12% of the idiots had an epiphany....maybe they can wake up another 12 %


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least 12% of the idiots had an epiphany....maybe they can wake up another 12 %


The only thing that will stop my SIL and brother from voting against Democrats is death. But, yeah, some are seeing the light about Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Can you imagine what a female trump chump is like?


Can you imagine being married to one!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can you imagine being married to one!


no, but i can't make myself try that hard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

*How Trump's approval rating could affect midterms | CITIZEN by CNN*




CNN's John King analyzes President Trump's rising approval rating at the CITIZEN by CNN political forum and how it could affect congressional races in toss-up states in the 2018 midterm elections.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Expert opinion for what it's worth, I don't think the usual suspects (likely voters) will decide the issue this time, those who don't like Trump and are concerned about the country will vote in large numbers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

*Will Midterms Prove A 'Slam Dunk' For Democrats? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




With just 15 days before the midterms, 50 percent of likely voters are inclined to vote for Democrats and 41 percent for Republicans, according to the latest NBC News/WSJ numbers. The Morning Joe panel breaks down the polling.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More expert opinion, the facts so far are that early voting numbers are way up in those states that have it and that historically large turn outs favor the democrats. Donald has been spending a lot of "quality time" with Ted Cruz lately, there's even trouble in Texas for the republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

*NBC/WSJ Poll Shows High Voter Interest Ahead Of Midterm Elections | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




NBC’s Mark Murray joins MTP Daily to discuss the NBC/WSJ poll, which shows that 65 percent of registered voters have a high interest in the midterm elections and what issues matter the most for November.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ya know something? I haven'y heard a peep about Jesus, looks like the Antichrist Cheeto Jesus bumped him right out of American politics, Jesus used to be the most important guy in American politics, before Cheeto Jesus that is. Jesus was a bad fit for those folks anyway, they never really believed in anything he stood for, love thy neighbor doesn't mention thy neighbors color.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will Midterms Prove A 'Slam Dunk' For Democrats? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't very comforting numbers. I don't get why people are so obsessed with opinion polls. Especially nationwide polls in an election that is entirely affected by local politics. .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2018)

This might help explain why Ted is in trouble...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inside Ted Cruz's Brain During The Texas Debate -*




Go inside Ted Cruz's head during his debate with challenger Beto O'Rourke. There's plenty of room.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2018)

*Trump Supporters Deluded Into Believing The President Has Made Them Rich*




Democrats hear Trump's lies and dismiss them. But, not the President's base. They believe the lies. Here's the proof.

*Liberal Journalist Goes Undercover At Trump Rally To Talk Racism, Rape and Pussy Grabbing.*





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is what bullshit and the people who believe it look like, think this is a majority of Americans? Think any of them were honest or even firing on all cylinders? Think Donald has attracted people who are are lot like him, those who bullshit themselves and others, folks with low empathy scores? SAY HELLO TO THE SUICIDE SHEEP, THESE STIRLING EXAMPLES OF THE MODERN REPUBLICAN PARTY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now that is a "silver lining" LMAO


Looks like somebody else agrees too. Dunno why Mitch McConnell said the GOP were gonna go after medicare and social security if they won the election, cause it's true I guess. I figure he thinks the base is so far gone that they can screw them anyway they want and it will still be ok cause they are numb from the neck up.

This should be called the national IQ test, not the midterm election...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hundreds Of Thousands Of Americans Will Die If Democrats Don't Flip The House*




Hundreds of thousands of Americans will die if the GOP successfully overturns Obamacare. That is why democrats MUST flip the House...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2018)

*Liberal Muckraker Secretly Films Get Out The Vote Video For Democrats...At Trump Rally*




I went undercover at Trump's Phoenix rally on October 19th, 2018 and secretly filmed a Get Out The Vote video for Democrats. Not only is this the first time a stunt like this has happened, but the White House ALSO gave me press credentials. Really.


----------



## blake9999 (Oct 23, 2018)

More treason at work...:

*Trump and Putin plan Paris meeting*

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-45960585


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Liberal Muckraker Secretly Films Get Out The Vote Video For Democrats...At Trump Rally*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was outstanding! +rep

was that really you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2018)

I think the tide is turning against the republicans in the midterm election this week, the GOP miscalculation on healthcare and trying to lie their heads off about preexisting conditions will make a difference. They voted 70 times to eliminate Obamacare and 18 GOP states are suing to get rid of preexisting conditions, now they are all running bullshit panic ads claiming to support preexisting conditions. Then there's the republican's corruption, crime, incompetence, dereliction of duty and treason to consider as well. WHAT TO DO? Who's still confused?

How about Trump's latest middle class tax cut lie and congress isn't even in session, only an idiot would spout such a falsehood. Or whipping up fear and hate against poor desperate women and children in the so called "caravan" heading north.

This election is all about Trump and since Trump is his own press agent, naturally he is going to "run" the midterm election campaign, not the expert assholes who do this for a living...

The national IQ test is 13 days away though the early voting turn out is often triple the numbers of last election. It looks good for the democrats and America, hopefully the vast majority of the people have morals and ethics as well as common sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2018)

*Trump Paints A False Portrait Of The Migrant Caravan*




With the midterms quickly approaching, Donald Trump is trying out some new lies, many having to do with the migrant caravan and an imaginary tax cut for the middle class.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See what I mean...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2018)

Here is something interesting I noticed in the following article, "A majority of those surveyed say Trump will have "a lot" of impact on their congressional vote on Nov. 6 – *35 percent who are casting their ballot to show their opposition to him, 23 percent to show their support*. Only one in four say the president doesn't have at least some effect on their vote". As election day approaches the democratic lead appears to be widening fast and early voting numbers are triple last years early turn out in many places.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*USA TODAY/Suffolk Poll: The midterms are all about Trump, and Democrats have the edge in the stretch*
Susan Page and Cat Hofacker, USA TODAYPublished 7:04 a.m. ET Oct. 25, 2018 | Updated 10:35 a.m. ET Oct. 25, 2018

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2018/10/25/poll-midterm-elections-donald-trump-democrats/1742432002/

WASHINGTON – The midterm elections are all about the man who's not on the ballot.

A new USA TODAY/Suffolk University Poll finds President Trump driving the decisions of a majority of voters who say they are determined to send a message of either support or opposition to him. That dynamic is giving Democrats an edge as the crucial campaign heads into the final stretch.

A majority of those surveyed say Trump will have "a lot" of impact on their congressional vote on Nov. 6 – 35 percent who are casting their ballot to show their opposition to him, 23 percent to show their support. Only one in four say the president doesn't have at least some effect on their vote.

Indeed, Trump hasn't shied from making the Nov. 6 election a referendum on him, holding huge rallies in a string of red and swing states and telling the crowds that a vote for the local Senate or House candidate is "a vote for me." Midterms are often a judgment about the sitting president, but never in modern times has one campaigned so hard to make sure it is. 

That now translates to an advantage for Democrats on the generic congressional ballot – that is, the hypothetical choice between an unnamed Republican and an unnamed Democrat. By 51-43 percent, likely voters say they would support the Democratic candidate, not the Republican one, if the election were held today. That eight-point difference is a significant edge, albeit not an overwhelming one. In the USA TODAY poll in August, Democrats led by 11 points.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is something interesting I noticed in the following article, "A majority of those surveyed say Trump will have "a lot" of impact on their congressional vote on Nov. 6 – *35 percent who are casting their ballot to show their opposition to him, 23 percent to show their support*. Only one in four say the president doesn't have at least some effect on their vote". As election day approaches the democratic lead appears to be widening fast and early voting numbers are triple last years early turn out in many places.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *USA TODAY/Suffolk Poll: The midterms are all about Trump, and Democrats have the edge in the stretch*
> ...


Gerrymandering means an 8 point edge is really only 2 points for Democratic Party taking control of the House due to the undemocratic advantage Republicans seized when they won control of redistricting in 2010.

Pretty much certain the Senate stays in Republican hands.

Trump is not going to get impeached and removed so forget that.

The real victory takes place in the states where there seems to be a good chance of flipping them from red to blue ahead of the next round of redistricting after 2020. Liberals should show up and vote, the earlier the better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Gerrymandering means an 8 point edge is really only 2 points for Democratic Party taking control of the House due to the undemocratic advantage Republicans seized when they won control of redistricting in 2010.
> 
> Pretty much certain the Senate stays in Republican hands.
> 
> ...


I agree about gerrymandering and voter suppression, winning state houses is important too.

It looks like the senate won't change, but I think all bets are off with this election there will be more than a few surprises.

As for Trump getting impeached, we'll just have to see what Mueller has to say and what evidence he has, what gets done about it depends on the results of the midterms. Race hate and political tribalism run deep in America and you need reform to minimize it's impact, it's the source of Trump's power and the cause of unnecessary division. Racism, hatred and tribalism make people stupid and blind, Trump is a symptom


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree about gerrymandering and voter suppression, winning state houses is important too.
> 
> It looks like the senate won't change, but I think all bets are off with this election there will be more than a few surprises.
> 
> As for Trump getting impeached, we'll just have to see what Mueller has to say and what evidence he has, what gets done about it depends on the results of the midterms. Race hate and political tribalism run deep in America and you need reform to minimize it's impact, it's the source of Trump's power and the cause of unnecessary division. Racism, hatred and tribalism make people stupid and blind, Trump is a symptom


Trump is not going to be removed from office. Would bet my membership at RIU on it. 

Impeachment is different and can happen if the US House of Reps flip but it takes 2/3 majority in the Senate to remove from office. Won't happen. You are right that the Mueller investigation could dredge up enough but I still think that at least 35 "party over country" Republican Senators will not vote to remove Trump from office, regardless. 

I don't see any good reason to hold impeachment proceedings in the House unless the Senate looks ripe to remove from office. Obstruct, embarrass, investigate, anything to stop Trump and the GOP from fulfilling its right wing agenda but impeachment isn't one that I'd like to see them do unless the odds look good for removal from office too.

The tactic didn't work all that well for Republicans over Clinton. By the end of his term, Clinton's approval ratings were pretty good in spite of the impeachment asterisk Republicans hung over his name.

Good god, it wasn't that long ago that a stained blue dress and a cheating lying husband was a national scandal, bringing the work of Congress to a standstill. The president can invite Russia to interfere in our elections and it doesn't matter to the current Congress. Talk about how times can change.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... get ready for 4 more years TRUMP who is YOUR PRESIDENT you communist liberals


Oh look another traitor troll, we're waiting for the election results, if there are enough fools like you then America is finished. We can now say that the republican party is a racist organization and republicans are racists, it's the only consistent thing about Trump, that and sucking Putin's ass. The ideology changes every day and sometimes in the same sentence of a speech, so it can't be that. Must be getting at those brown folks and their liberal allies that got ya all worked up enough to ignore Trump's treason, incompetence and abuse of office. Liberals are what you treasonous idiots call patriots these days. 2009 must be your DOB.


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 25, 2018)

please give me one piece of evidence trump is racist?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> please give me one piece of evidence trump is racist?


You are an idiot. You are a fraud. You are a veteran impersonator.

Welcome new member! Have a Latke!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Gerrymandering means an 8 point edge is really only 2 points for Democratic Party taking control of the House due to the undemocratic advantage Republicans seized when they won control of redistricting in 2010.
> 
> Pretty much certain the Senate stays in Republican hands.
> 
> ...


re-districting is on the ballot now..happening way before 2020..felons getting their vote back too.

there may be hope for florida afterall.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> please give me one piece of evidence trump is racist?


why so many russians? putin is really throwing everything at the wall.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... get ready for 4 more years TRUMP who is YOUR PRESIDENT you communist liberals


does putin givve you the choice of tea or roof?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the tide is turning against the republicans in the midterm election this week, the GOP miscalculation on healthcare and trying to lie their heads off about preexisting conditions will make a difference. They voted 70 times to eliminate Obamacare and 18 GOP states are suing to get rid of preexisting conditions, now they are all running bullshit panic ads claiming to support preexisting conditions. Then there's the republican's corruption, crime, incompetence, dereliction of duty and treason to consider as well. WHAT TO DO? Who's still confused?
> 
> How about Trump's latest middle class tax cut lie and congress isn't even in session, only an idiot would spout such a falsehood. Or whipping up fear and hate against poor desperate women and children in the so called "caravan" heading north.
> 
> ...


don't worry..we're pacing ourselves..i haven't even voted yet..i'm savoring this.


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 25, 2018)

bahaha... im a veteran impersonator unclebuck for pedophile like yourself to question if im a veteran is very funny and i dont need to prove to you im a 100% P&T home bound veteran and have been since 2009 oh and by the way 2009 was my last deployment not my year i was born... i know you probably got all hot and heavy thinking about me being a little boy and all but sorry to burst your bubble... Please bahahah... lets hear some more of your amazing wisdom


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... im a veteran impersonator unclebuck for pedophile like yourself to question if im a veteran is very funny and i dont need to prove to you im a 100% P&T home bound veteran and have been since 2009 oh and by the way 2009 was my last deployment not my year i was born... i know you probably got all hot and heavy thinking about me being a little boy and all but sorry to burst your bubble... Please bahahah... lets hear some more of your amazing wisdom


Oh, ok. I am a lovely Asian female Bi-sexual yoga instructor.

Sorry I did not believe you.

But you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> please give me one piece of evidence trump is racist?


The Obama birther lie, the call to execute the innocent Central Park 5, the discrimination cases brought by the federal government over housing discrimination, his Charlottesville response...

Looks like yer some sock puppet who got ran off the site for being stupid.


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 25, 2018)

hmmm... definitely didn't contest to being a pedophile did you you fucking creep lol and I love how thru all the insults and bullshit no one and give me any proof that Trump is a racist, sexiest or anything else. All this entire thread is, is a bunch of wine bag communist liberals who will believe ANYTHING chuck, nansi, george or the democratic party throws at you. This is truly the most pathetic and comical thing i have ever seen. please give me some more liberal logic i can laugh my ass off at. i'll be waiting


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> hmmm... definitely didn't contest to being a pedophile did you you fucking creep lol and I love how thru all the insults and bullshit no one and give me any proof that Trump is a racist, sexiest or anything else. All this entire thread is, is a bunch of wine bag communist liberals who will believe ANYTHING chuck, nansi, george or the democratic party throws at you. This is truly the most pathetic and comical thing i have ever seen. please give me some more liberal logic i can laugh my ass off at. i'll be waiting


Your penis is very tiny.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> reading thru this thread and seeing how pathetic you liberals are has truly made my year thank you from the bottom of my heart and just remember next time your casting your vote YOU CAN BE A WINNER TOO!! MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN! hahahahahahaha.....


Very tiny. Is that a mushroom on the tip?


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 25, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Very tiny. Is that a mushroom on the tip?


leave it to the pedophile to always want to talk about penis... I bet you and Anthony Weiner would get along great no wonder your a democrat LMAO


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> leave it to the pedophile to always want to talk about penis... I bet you and Anthony Weiner would get along great no wonder your a democrat LMAO


Have you always had third grade writing skills or are you just new to English? Damn, they must need people badly to use you.


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 25, 2018)

haha... see all you liberal's are the same when you realize that you have no facts to back your pathetic accusations you always revert back to trying to make yourself feel better by putting other people down right. this truly could not be a more perfect debate against a liberal and conservative. "Conservative" give me proof Trump is racist "Liberal" you have a small penis and can't spell.... LMAO oh this is so epic


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> haha... see all you liberal's are the same when you realize that you have no facts to back your pathetic accusations you always revert back to trying to make yourself feel better by putting other people down right. this truly could not be a more perfect debate against a liberal and conservative. "Conservative" give me proof Trump is racist "Liberal" you have a small penis and can't spell.... LMAO oh this is so epic


Here's a fact. You write like a child.


----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... get ready for 4 more years TRUMP who is YOUR PRESIDENT you communist liberals


Will he win the popular vote?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> haha... see all you liberal's are the same when you realize that you have no facts to back your pathetic accusations you always revert back to trying to make yourself feel better by putting other people down right. this truly could not be a more perfect debate against a liberal and conservative. "Conservative" give me proof Trump is racist "Liberal" you have a small penis and can't spell.... LMAO oh this is so epic


Welcome back, cool2bum


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 25, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Here's a fact. You write like a child.


That's unfair to children.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... omg you "people" and no I don't mean that racist I'm just not sure how you identify i mean i get unclebaldrick is a pedophile but as far as the rest of you go... bahaha you liberals don't even know what gender you are let alone how to run a country yet you try to make fun of my spelling hahahaha... the pic of obama is a prime example of complete failure LMAO


Huh?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... omg you "people" and no I don't mean that racist I'm just not sure how you identify i mean i get unclebaldrick is a pedophile but as far as the rest of you go... bahaha you liberals don't even know what gender you are let alone how to run a country yet you try to make fun of my spelling hahahaha... the pic of obama is a prime example of complete failure LMAO


Do you get a fever with those fits?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... im a veteran impersonator unclebuck for pedophile like yourself to question if im a veteran is very funny and i dont need to prove to you im a 100% P&T home bound veteran and have been since 2009 oh and by the way 2009 was my last deployment not my year i was born... i know you probably got all hot and heavy thinking about me being a little boy and all but sorry to burst your bubble... Please bahahah... lets hear some more of your amazing wisdom


WTF ???


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... omg you "people" and no I don't mean that racist I'm just not sure how you identify i mean i get unclebaldrick is a pedophile but as far as the rest of you go... bahaha you liberals don't even know what gender you are let alone how to run a country yet you try to make fun of my spelling hahahaha... the pic of obama is a prime example of complete failure LMAO


I smell something the POTUS says is grab-able if you are famous enough 
I think it reminds me of sheep dung TBH


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... omg you "people" and no I don't mean that racist I'm just not sure how you identify i mean i get unclebaldrick is a pedophile but as far as the rest of you go... bahaha you liberals don't even know what gender you are let alone how to run a country yet you try to make fun of my spelling hahahaha... the pic of obama is a prime example of complete failure LMAO


Who do you think mueller will indict next?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> please give me one piece of evidence trump is racist?


the 800 troops he's sending to the border, troll?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bahaha... im a veteran impersonator unclebuck for pedophile like yourself to question if im a veteran is very funny and i dont need to prove to you im a 100% P&T home bound veteran and have been since 2009 oh and by the way 2009 was my last deployment not my year i was born... i know you probably got all hot and heavy thinking about me being a little boy and all but sorry to burst your bubble... Please bahahah... lets hear some more of your amazing wisdom


did you vote, homebound?

FTW did you really think we really though you were born in 2009? how old would that make you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> YOUR DAMN RIGHT TRUMP IS SENDING THE MILITARY TO DEFEND OUR BORDER YOU LIBTARD TWAT WAFFLE /QUOTE]
> Wow that is a new one for me
> You kool-aid drinking fascist have the "best" words


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, ok. I am a lovely Asian female Bi-sexual yoga instructor.
> 
> Sorry I did not believe you.
> 
> But you are a fucking idiot.


You guys been feeding the Trump sucking troll all night?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> omg you have to be the dumbest person i have every come across "home bound" is a rating that the VA gives disabled veteran who cant hardly leave there home because of there injury's and yes i still vote even tho im "home bound" second YOUR DAMN RIGHT TRUMP IS SENDING THE MILITARY TO DEFEND OUR BORDER YOU LIBTARD TWAT WAFFLE YOU HAVE ALMOST 10000 PEOPLE COMING TO INVADE OUR COUNTRY FLYING THERE FLAGS. if they were looking for work and refuge then they would be waving AMERICAN flags..... hahaha so whats it feel like to be sooooo dumb?? do you get confused when you see a pic of a boy and girl on restroom signs? do guns make you run and hide in your safe place? lets see liberals are pro rape, pro abortion, pro pedophilia, pro suicide and they are anti-gun, anti free speech, anti wemon's rights.... plus they hate America, hate patriotism oh and if you disagree with anything a liberal say's they get violent, yelling, screaming, trying to kill people the list goes on yet the conservatives are the ones causing violence and division in this country.... you just cant fix stupid and your a prime example of that. Just think of all the people that you are turning into republicans because of how dumb you and your entire party are LMAO THANK YOU!!





combatvet2009 said:


> do you know what the definition of a terrorist is?? if not let me help Terrorist means "a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims". now that you understand the definition of terrorist do you know what a sealed indictment is?? haha... see there is different law in the time of war and tech we still are... the most important part about kavanaugh becoming supreme court is he understands that! just youtube him explaining it to Lindsey Gram there are over 50000 sealed indictments against republicans and democrats that is considered terrorism. And you wonder how he will drain the swamp HAHAHA.... oh you guys are in for such a surprise lmao


triggered..i'm leaving you for our head troll master @UncleBuck. surprise? i love surprises..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> do you know what the definition of a terrorist is?? if not let me help Terrorist means "a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims". now that you understand the definition of terrorist do you know what a sealed indictment is?? haha... see there is different law in the time of war and tech we still are... the most important part about kavanaugh becoming supreme court is he understands that! just youtube him explaining it to Lindsey Gram there are over 50000 sealed indictments against republicans and democrats that is considered terrorism. And you wonder how he will drain the swamp HAHAHA.... oh you guys are in for such a surprise lmao


Is the surprise that you are going to take English lessons?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

*Battleground Texas: Could a Democrat really beat Ted Cruz? | Dispatch*




It’s one of the highest profile midterm races in America. Incumbent Ted Cruz is up against rising Democratic star Beto O’Rourke in a battle that's seen as key to the Democrats’ long-shot hopes of regaining the Senate. Our Paul Hunter goes down to the Lone Star State to check in on the race, the stakes and the possibilities.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> I love how butt hurt and triggered you libtards get and whats even better non of you have came at me with any facts LMAO typical. But of course its completely ok for you to call me a fascist and be racist saying just because i'm black i drink cool-aid... yet the conservatives are the racist, fascist, bigots Right? yet who is trying to silence free speech instead of showing and shred of evidence that backs your claims


Mueller has lot's of evidence and convictions too, Flynn, Manafort and Cohen to name a few. I stated some facts earlier, but yer just trolling, you probably don't even vote, your not contributing anything useful to the conversation and you're inarticulate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> nope but i love how triggered you get when you read my post and cry because my grammar lol but the absolute best part is liberals claim to be the accepting one and say you the defenders of the less fortunate and raise awareness. yet every time you get the opportunity to "enlighten" someone you just bully them for not thinking the way you do. hmmm...


Nobody here accused you of thinking or even being capable of it, you have been appropriately labeled a fool.


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

bottom line is all you white people are racist right?? that's what liberals say anyways.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> nope but i love how triggered you get when you read my post and cry because my grammar lol but the absolute best part is liberals claim to be the accepting one and say you the defenders of the less fortunate and raise awareness. yet every time you get the opportunity to "enlighten" someone you just bully them for not thinking the way you do. hmmm...


There is that always the Victim card 

You poor deprived little thing


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
“Private messages between group leaders, members and associates show an effort to keep their violent intentions secret...” Guess what #TeamTreason? Your backchannel comms for discussing various felonies weren’t any safer than Heil Cletus’ were below. 







http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-robert-rundo-arrest-20181024-story.html

why are these men carrying pvc pipes with end caps on them?


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> There is that always the Victim card
> 
> You poor deprived little thing


oh how i love when you people prove my point lmao


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> I love how butt hurt and triggered you libtards get and whats even better non of you have came at me with any facts LMAO typical. But of course its completely ok for you to call me a fascist and be racist saying just because i'm black i drink cool-aid... yet the conservatives are the racist, fascist, bigots Right? yet who is trying to silence free speech instead of showing and shred of evidence that backs your claims





combatvet2009 said:


> bottom line is all you white people are racist right?? that's what liberals say anyways.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> what a joke you using a news group like the national just goes to show you literally have no facts on anything hahaha oh and remember Hillary oh ya the fluffed the numbers, dead people voted and ILLEGAL'S voted and you still couldn't get it done hahaha..... so keep telling yourself you have a chance.


I'm from Canada and thought folks in the states might like a more objective and common sense viewpoint, you don't have to watch it and didn't from the timing of your response. BTW the National is the CBC's (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) main news program, not a news group which can be found on USENET, another part of the internet.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> omg you have to be the dumbest person i have every come across "home bound" is a rating that the VA gives disabled veteran who cant hardly leave there home because of there injury's and yes i still vote even tho im "home bound" second YOUR DAMN RIGHT TRUMP IS SENDING THE MILITARY TO DEFEND OUR BORDER YOU LIBTARD TWAT WAFFLE YOU HAVE ALMOST 10000 PEOPLE COMING TO INVADE OUR COUNTRY FLYING THERE FLAGS. if they were looking for work and refuge then they would be waving AMERICAN flags..... hahaha so whats it feel like to be sooooo dumb?? do you get confused when you see a pic of a boy and girl on restroom signs? do guns make you run and hide in your safe place? lets see liberals are pro rape, pro abortion, pro pedophilia, pro suicide and they are anti-gun, anti free speech, anti wemon's rights.... plus they hate America, hate patriotism oh and if you disagree with anything a liberal say's they get violent, yelling, screaming, trying to kill people the list goes on yet the conservatives are the ones causing violence and division in this country.... you just cant fix stupid and your a prime example of that. Just think of all the people that you are turning into republicans because of how dumb you and your entire party are LMAO THANK YOU!!


I bet most of the “caravan” can write better English than you trumptard


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> oh how i love when you people prove my point lmao


You people?
You mean "white Veterans" with an opposing political view ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> see your so racist your even trying to tell me what color i am wow


I'm talking about me , Skippy


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> I love how butt hurt and triggered you libtards get and whats even better non of you have came at me with any facts LMAO typical. But of course its completely ok for you to call me a fascist and be racist saying just because i'm black i drink cool-aid... yet the conservatives are the racist, fascist, bigots Right? yet who is trying to silence free speech instead of showing and shred of evidence that backs your claims


Huh?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> bottom line is all you white people are racist right?? that's what liberals say anyways.


Dumb doesn't see colors


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> I bet most of the “caravan” can write better English than you trumptard


No shit.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> hahahah... no wonder your so fucked up YOUR CANADIAN wow that explains everything lmao your news is literally the prime example of censorship and a country controlling every outlet and censoring anything that goes against there view lol


*You're


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Dumb doesn't see colors


thats just dumb im not color blind LMAO


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> You are an idiot. You are a fraud. You are a veteran impersonator.


Brother you are a POS I have discharge papers older than you


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> omg this is so much fun and you libtards are so easily triggered


Huh?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> omg this is so much fun and you libtards are so easily triggered


Cool and in control 
Now bow down to my magnificence , Boy !


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> first im not your brother non of my "brother's" are dumb enough to be liberals you fucking fraud


Fake is what you are son ...Project much?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> first im not your brother non of my "brother's" are dumb enough to be liberals you fucking fraud


Are your brothers illiterate too?


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Brother you are a POS I have discharge papers older than you


if you did truly serve your either a POG or piece time bitch LMAO.... or officer hahaha


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> if you did truly serve your either a POG or piece time bitch LMAO.... or officer hahaha


*You're


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> if you did truly serve your either a POG or piece time bitch LMAO.... or officer hahaha


You are embarrassing to real military vets...btw I was drafted
Such a wonderful display on your part STFU


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> if you did truly serve your either a POG or piece time bitch LMAO.... or officer hahaha


I believe you served, like republicans believe their own sexual assault victims.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> drafted oh you were forced to serve... i volunteered you piece of shit so who is the real embarrassment here?


You must be proud of your draft dodging president then, huh?


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

next


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> next


Huh?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> tell that to Clintons accusers oh ya there is a double standard i forgot


What does that have to do with you lying about serving our country?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> drafted oh you were forced to serve... i volunteered you piece of shit so who is the real embarrassment here?


The uneducated need jobs too 
Congrats on surviving with PTSD...it is obvious as you are triggered continuously , brother


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> You must be proud of your draft dodging president then, huh?


oh i"m sorry do you need some attention i have been ignoring you and its not fair please bring up a valid argument and i will gladly give it the attention it deserves hahah...


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> oh i"m sorry do you need some attention i have been ignoring you and its not fair please bring up a valid argument and i will gladly give it the attention it deserves hahah...


I believe you served, just not for this country.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> next


You keep saying ignorant shit...and sadly I still am forced to consider you my brother


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> The uneducated need jobs too
> Congrats on surviving with PTSD...it is obvious as you are triggered continuously , brother


hahaha.. you have no idea you fucking pog i know it makes you feel cool to call a real veteran brother but im not your brother y brothers didn't have to be forced to defend there family and brothers they do it willing so next time you think of yourself as a veteran remember that your a drafty who had to be forced


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> hahaha.. you have no idea you fucking pog i know it makes you feel cool to call a real veteran brother but im not your brother y brothers didn't have to be forced to defend there family and brothers they do it willing so next time you think of yourself as a veteran remember that your a drafty who had to be forced


Any convictions or you just couldn't find a job ?
U need a Snickers


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

oh and fyi.. my grammer sucks because of TBI that had me in a coma for 3 months from a IED hahahaha... thats why im home bound now hahaha.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> oh and fyi.. my grammer sucks because of TBI that had me in a coma for 3 months hahahaha... thats why im home bound now hahaha.


Don't worry we can all tell something is really wrong with you
My condolences


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Any convictions or you just couldn't find a job ?
> U need a Snickers


you should have read my grammar a year ago if you think this is bad. but see a pog like you wouldnt understand these kind of injury's lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> you should have read my grammar a year ago if you think this is bad. but see a pog like you wouldnt understand these kind of injury's lmao


You have da best werds


----------



## combatvet2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

LMAO


Herb & Suds said:


> You have da best werds


spoken like a true shit bird POG LMAO your nothing more than a coward drafty with no balls of your own hahah.. i bet your dad was so proud haha


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> LMAO
> 
> spoken like a true shit bird POG LMAO your nothing more than a coward drafty with no balls of your own hahah.. i bet your dad was so proud haha


My dad raised great children and now I will show you how a man responds to your childish insults ...ADIOS


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> My dad raised great children and now I will show you how a man responds to your childish insults ...ADIOS


Agreed


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> do you know what the definition of a terrorist is?? if not let me help Terrorist means "a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims". now that you understand the definition of terrorist do you know what a sealed indictment is?? haha... see there is different law in the time of war and tech we still are... the most important part about kavanaugh becoming supreme court is he understands that! just youtube him explaining it to Lindsey Gram there are over 50000 sealed indictments against republicans and democrats that is considered terrorism. And you wonder how he will drain the swamp HAHAHA.... oh you guys are in for such a surprise lmao


My dogs don’t like bananas


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 26, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Agreed


He joined the fake Buddhist chinaman in the IGNORE bin LOL


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> omg this is so much fun and you libtards are so easily triggered


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> my grammer sucks because of ToxicShock that had me in a coma for 3 months from a IUD hahahaha


FIFY, Gomer Pyle.


----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> oh and fyi.. my grammer sucks because of TBI that had me in a coma for 3 months from a IED hahahaha... thats why im home bound now hahaha.


This explains a lot to me. Sad.
Edit; Thoughts and prayers. Still sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

They continue to chant, "Lock her up" at Trump rallies over Clinton using a private email server. "Lock him up" should be chanted on the WH lawn by thousands daily and perhaps after the midterms it will!

*Trump Won't Stop Using His Phone That's Being Spied On*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> thats just dumb im not color blind LMAO


Have you ever sniffed a mans ass?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

*Bombing Suspect Arrested in Florida; Van With Pro-Trump Stickers Seized*
 I see they busted the mass bomber, turns out he was another crazy Trumper (surprise) and he had his van windows plastered with love pictures of Donald. A hate and fear driven emotionally unstable person, one of the GOP "base", who was a victim of Trump's hateful rhetoric, as are all too many Trumpers. I wonder if he watched FOX news? (Do bears shit in the woods?)

If this guy thinks he was pissed off, wait until he sees the election results from jail and then meets his new cell mate in prison. Hey maybe Donald will pardon him, he did write nice things about him on his van!

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/26/nyregion/cnn-cory-booker-pipe-bombs-sent.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

*The inspiration behind viral Brett Kavanaugh Cartoon | The Investigators with Diana Swain*




A powerful image from a Canadian cartoonist went viral after Christine Blasey Ford testified she was sexually assaulted by Brett Kavanaugh. Diana talks to editorial cartoonist Bruce MacKinnon about the creation of the image, and who gets to say what goes in his cartoons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2018)

*Mail bomb suspect Cesar Sayoc's disturbing social media posts*




In social media posts on Facebook and Twitter, bomb suspect Cesar Sayoc vilified many of the prominent Democrats, Trump critics and organizations who were targeted with suspicious packages containing explosive devices.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yep a Trumper, one of the ones who show up at the rallies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

*Monologue: Peak Florida | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including the arrest of a suspected "MAGA Bomber" and Republican hysteria over migrant refugees.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

I wonder if the FBI will contact Rollitup about posts made by the MAGA bomber Cesar Sayoc, he sounds a lot like some of the Trumpers that have been posting here...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if the FBI will contact Rollitup about posts made by the MAGA bomber Cesar Sayoc, he sounds a lot like some of the Trumpers that have been posting here...


LOCK THEM UP ! MAGA


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2018)

combatvet2009 said:


> oh how i love when you people prove my point lmao


you people? you mean a woman with an opposing view?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if the FBI will contact Rollitup about posts made by the MAGA bomber Cesar Sayoc, he sounds a lot like some of the Trumpers that have been posting here...


he doesn't strike me a hippie in any way..there's always something..it's like how dogs talk to each other.

this guy is very narcissistic though, just like trump..i guess all that rally shit got to someone.

the Seminole Tribe have disavowed any knowledge of this freak

so is he white? do we even know? his mugshot says white.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

*Monologue: Peak Florida | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




The same Republicans who voted to repeal Obamacare in its entirety are now on the campaign trail defending certain elements of the ACA.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't strike me a hippie in any way..there's always something..it's like how dogs talk to each other.
> 
> this guy is very narcissistic though, just like trump..i guess all that rally shit got to someone.
> 
> ...


You are missing the point , no matter his race... ONE LESS TRUMP VOTE


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Any convictions or you just couldn't find a job ?
> U need a Snickers


no..now we're doing Twix Left or Right..choose a side.

the marketing idiot thought that up is probably gone by now.

i can't believe a candy company would politicize their product by selling more of one side or the other

think i'll write to Mars and let them know how disturbing this is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> no..now we're doing Twix Left or Right..choose a side.
> 
> the marketing idiot thought that up is probably gone by now.
> 
> ...


For the record ...Lefts are more palatable LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't strike me a hippie in any way..there's always something..it's like how dogs talk to each other.
> 
> this guy is very narcissistic though, just like trump..i guess all that rally shit got to someone.
> 
> ...


He's a Trumper and an asshole, his genetic inheritance is only relevant in so far as it impacts his mental health. There are black female Trumpers (I've posted the videos) too, though none appear to be psychologically sound, but then again do any of these people seem normal. People should be judged by the content of their character, not the color of their skin, as ML King said.

This guy has mental health issues as well as emotional control problems, one of the nuts who fall from the trees when the wind of change blows...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's a Trumper and an asshole, his genetic inheritance is only relevant in so far as it impacts his mental health. There are black female Trumpers (I've posted the videos) too, though none appear to be psychologically sound, but then again do any of these people seem normal. People should be judged by the content of their character, not the color of their skin, as ML King said.
> 
> This guy has mental health issues as well as emotional control problems, one of the nuts who fall from the trees when the wind of change blows...


So your saying we got lucky he didn't become POTUS ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> So your saying we got lucky he didn't become POTUS ?


Would he be much worse than Trump who is constantly tossing his own kind of bombs and generally blowing up democracy?

If he was born rich and had a clean up crew behind him like Trump...

The late Charlie Manson would have been a better president than Trump, Charlie didn't lie as much, was easier to get along with and I'm pretty sure he didn't commit treason either!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

*New Rule: To Hell with Halloween | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill makes the case that Halloween is spooking voters into voting Republican on Election Day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

*The Tariff President Says 'We Don't Have Tariffs'*




Does Donald Trump, the president who has enacted tariffs generously, discussed them in an interview as if he'd never heard of them before.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> You are missing the point , no matter his race... ONE LESS TRUMP VOTE


he's a felon and can't vote in florida.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> he's a felon and can't vote in florida.


so pitiful


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> he's a felon and can't vote in florida.


He was registered, wonder if he committed voter fraud too...
Both NY and FL disenfranchise felons and he was busted in both places.


----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> he doesn't strike me a hippie in any way..there's always something..it's like how dogs talk to each other.
> 
> this guy is very narcissistic though, just like trump..i guess all that rally shit got to someone.
> 
> ...


Hippy? Is that a race now? I don't keep up on these terms and I yearn to learn. Wait, is that a reference to RIU as a commune of peace loving people? I'm no longer hip by design. Maybe I'm not Irish, but Hippy. I can live with that.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 27, 2018)

"Despite nine arrests since 1991, Sayoc is not a convicted felon, according to records from the Florida Department of Law Enforcement."

https://www.tampabay.com/florida-politics/buzz/2018/10/26/bombing-suspect-is-registered-to-vote-in-miami-dade-voted-in-august-primary-2016-election/


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 27, 2018)

He did vote in 2016.


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

When are you guys going to realize that all this bullshit is to separate you. When you choose a side, they win. Dosent matter the side. What we see now a days is extremes in idealolgy. Neither are right, both are dangerous. Until Americans can start claiming responsibility for there own lives and destiny the government will continue to stick there hands in our pockets and miss appropriate our taxes. The more they do this the more powerful they become. Theyll keep giving you new iphones every year, distracting you with bullshit news. Keeping you obedient and fearful of losing your american dream. You know why they call it the american dream? Because you'd have to be asleep to believe it. Wake up america. When theres no middle class jobs, you dont get a high class job, you get whatever is left. Hope it's not walmart. I guarantee it will be a multibillion dollar company that pays minimum wage to all workers. $12 an hour to some low level manager. If your not an exec, you starve


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> When are you guys going to realize that all this bullshit is to separate you. When you choose a side, they win. Dosent matter the side. What we see now a days is extremes in idealolgy. Neither are right, both are dangerous. Until Americans can start claiming responsibility for there own lives and destiny the government will continue to stick there hands in our pockets and miss appropriate our taxes. The more they do this the more powerful they become. Theyll keep giving you new iphones every year, distracting you with bullshit news. Keeping you obedient and fearful of losing your american dream. You know why they call it the american dream? Because you'd have to be asleep to believe it. Wake up america. When theres no middle class jobs, you dont get a high class job, you get whatever is left. Hope it's not walmart. I guarantee it will be a multibillion dollar company that pays minimum wage to all workers. $12 an hour to some low level manager. If your not an exec, you starve


omg we all need to kill ourselves?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> When are you guys going to realize that all this bullshit is to separate you. When you choose a side, they win. Dosent matter the side. What we see now a days is extremes in idealolgy. Neither are right, both are dangerous. Until Americans can start claiming responsibility for there own lives and destiny the government will continue to stick there hands in our pockets and miss appropriate our taxes. The more they do this the more powerful they become. Theyll keep giving you new iphones every year, distracting you with bullshit news. Keeping you obedient and fearful of losing your american dream. You know why they call it the american dream? Because you'd have to be asleep to believe it. Wake up america. When theres no middle class jobs, you dont get a high class job, you get whatever is left. Hope it's not walmart. I guarantee it will be a multibillion dollar company that pays minimum wage to all workers. $12 an hour to some low level manager. If your not an exec, you starve


Isnt that why you voted for Trump?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 27, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> omg we all need to kill ourselves?


Yes what ever it takes. Hurry up and stop voting, remove your own civil rights before some else does.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Yes what ever it takes. Hurry up and stop voting, remove your own civil rights before some else does.


That is the big Trumpublican plan with their #walkaway movement LOL


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

I dont vote usually. It's a joke. Ya know the saying, if you dont vote, you cant complain. I say, if you vote, you cant complain. To each his own. Until I understood that picking between canidates that are chosen for me is not freedom of choice. Its just a choice. You choose one or the other, but by no means does that signify freedom of my choice or yours. It was someone else who made the choices for you to choose from. The choices were made for you. What I want, is for each person to challenge everything. If its on the news, its probably there for a reason and I know that reason isnt in my, or your, best interest. Why would anyone in there right mind choose trump or hillary as the best options this country has? Within that lies the problem. I wish we would do away with this style of voting. Make it illegal for corporations to give money to politicians. We the people could never come up with the sort of money a corporation could give to their candidate. I suggest we stopping talking the bait and realize that none of these ass clowns use our tax money for what they say there going to do with it. This fuckin country always has a war to fight. The war on drugs, the war on poverty, the war on hunger, the war on whatever. Yet they never win, the war keeps going. You awake yet? The real war is waged by our government on the middle class. We arent divided by color, were divided by bank accounts.


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

I dont believe that extreme democratic or republican views help this country at all. Its divides. Look at this forum. All divided. Like you or I are the bad guys? Naw, your fighting the wrong people buddy


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> I dont believe that extreme democratic or republican views help this country at all. Its divides. Look at this forum. All divided. Like you or I are the bad guys? Naw, your fighting the wrong people buddy


Is that why you voted for Trump?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> I dont believe that extreme democratic or republican views help this country at all. Its divides. Look at this forum. All divided. Like you or I are the bad guys? Naw, your fighting the wrong people buddy


Who are you fighting America's government ?


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

@Herb & Suds. You got it man. Im old enough to have seen better days. Ive watched the government divide this country more efficiently then how they blow through money. Shit has gotten worse since the second Bush came into office and has been sideways ever since. Bill clinton wasnt a bad dude, but we have yet to see anything like him. Government could and should be a unifying organization. Have any of you watched the broadcast of the house, senate, or congress. Bunch of babies acting like there in high school. These politicians, these days, wow, what a joke. Im sll for government but understand they dont do what they say and there job is to keep their word to the people, you and me. Not what corporation gave the most money. Our voices are silent at best


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

People like hillary and trump are puppets for the masters


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> People like hillary and trump are puppets for the masters


The Jews?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> @Herb & Suds. You got it man. Im old enough to have seen better days. Ive watched the government divide this country more efficiently then how they blow through money. Shit has gotten worse since the second Bush came into office and has been sideways ever since. Bill clinton wasnt a bad dude, but we have yet to see anything like him. Government could and should be a unifying organization. Have any of you watched the broadcast of the house, senate, or congress. Bunch of babies acting like there in high school. These politicians, these days, wow, what a joke. Im sll for government but understand they dont do what they say and there job is to keep their word to the people, you and me. Not what corporation gave the most money. Our voices are silent at best


Isn't that why you voted for Trump?


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

Dont want to change minds but hope to plant the seed so some might open there eyes enough to realize whats going on


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

Havent voted in a federal ellection for 30 years


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> The Jews?


Maybe, some people think that, but I dont know about that one buddy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> no..now we're doing Twix Left or Right..choose a side.
> 
> the marketing idiot thought that up is probably gone by now.
> 
> ...


As usual, you are misinformed and can only see things through your own narcissistic eyes.

The Twix campaign got it's start from a successful Shreddies (Chex) campaign in England where they used Shreddies squares and Shreddies diamonds. They though they might adapt it here. It is not political, you are just a narcissist.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> @Herb & Suds. . Bill clinton wasnt a bad dude,


Slick Willie the person, maybe, but his penis says otherwise. Anyone who can't keep their urges in check is a liability serving another master than we the people who can't be entrusted with the keys to the kingdom.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Slick Willie the person, maybe, but his penis says otherwise. Anyone who can't keep their urges in check is a liability serving another master than we the people who can't be entrusted with the keys to the kingdom.


"I just grab them by the pussy".


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

Right. Higher standards to those who want the power, no doubt. You get it


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "I just grab them by the pussy".


You're the one obsessed with him, not me. He's just like any other politician, a bad actor who couldn't make it in Hollywood anymore, or ever. Although I do find it funny how much he triggers you. So that's at least one positive for him.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Slick Willie the person, maybe, but his penis says otherwise. Anyone who can't keep their urges in check is a liability serving another master than we the people who can't be entrusted with the keys to the kingdom.


Sez the Trump supporter


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

Right? You say hillary or trump and people loose there minds. Throw out all logic and start regurgitating what they heard on cnn this morning. Thats what im fighting


----------



## DonkyDikBuds (Oct 27, 2018)

You hear that trump bought the copy right to the phrase "trump supporter". Yea man, everytime you say it you owe him money. Good thing I found out from the news otherwise how would I know anything (fake news that someone believes)


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> Havent voted in a federal ellection for 30 years


I wouldn't brag about that.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Sez the Trump supporter


Haha! I don't support any politician, really. They're all moderate to extreme right-wing with pretty much the same opinion.

Here's all the political leanings of every current senator.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> Havent voted in a federal ellection for 30 years


Then stay out of it


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Haha! I don't support any politician, really. They're all moderate to extreme right-wing with pretty much the same opinion.
> 
> Here's all the political leanings of every current senator.


Oh god that stupid meaningless grid again. 

I suppose you find comfort in a fake analytical method that confirms your personal bias. So weak-minded, you right wing Nazis are.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2018)

DonkyDikBuds said:


> I dont vote usually. It's a joke. Ya know the saying, if you dont vote, you cant complain. I say, if you vote, you cant complain. To each his own. Until I understood that picking between canidates that are chosen for me is not freedom of choice. Its just a choice. You choose one or the other, but by no means does that signify freedom of my choice or yours. It was someone else who made the choices for you to choose from. The choices were made for you. What I want, is for each person to challenge everything. If its on the news, its probably there for a reason and I know that reason isnt in my, or your, best interest. Why would anyone in there right mind choose trump or hillary as the best options this country has? Within that lies the problem. I wish we would do away with this style of voting. Make it illegal for corporations to give money to politicians. We the people could never come up with the sort of money a corporation could give to their candidate. I suggest we stopping talking the bait and realize that none of these ass clowns use our tax money for what they say there going to do with it. This fuckin country always has a war to fight. The war on drugs, the war on poverty, the war on hunger, the war on whatever. Yet they never win, the war keeps going. You awake yet? The real war is waged by our government on the middle class. We arent divided by color, were divided by bank accounts.


naive


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Oh god that stupid meaningless grid again.
> 
> I suppose you find comfort in a fake analytical method that confirms your personal bias. So weak-minded, you right wing Nazis are.



Besides my views everyone is equal not equity retaliation, immigration, and abortion, I'm superly duperly far left extremist. And if it weren't for anti-yawehians, who I'm agreement in that "god" is a total asshole too, conflating abortion with killing, that used to be an issue most lefties agreed with too.

Here's me.







Here's Hitler. Notice I'm way closer to Ghandi. Sorry, but being against you wanting to genocide all the evil whites in no way makes me a Nazi.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Besides my views everyone is equal not equity retaliation, immigration, and abortion, I'm superly duperly far left extremist. And if it weren't for anti-yawehians, who I'm agreement in that "god" is a total asshole too, conflating abortion with killing, that used to be an issue most lefties agreed with too.
> 
> Here's me.
> 
> ...


How long did it take you to convince yourself of that bullshit? Get out more and get laid.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> How long did it take you to convince yourself of that bullshit? Get out more and get laid.


I get laid more than I can handle, almost. But thanks for your concern.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I get laid more than I can handle, almost. But thanks for your concern.


They have to be conscious for it to count. 
MAGA KAVANAUGH


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I get laid more than I can handle, almost. But thanks for your concern.


Almost more than you can handle means you should build up your hands


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> They have to be conscious for it to count.
> MAGA KAVANAUGH


Not they, only with one person. Unlike scummy lefties, I don't have the urge to fuck everything that moves.


----------



## bundee1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Not they, only with one person. Unlike scummy lefties, I don't have the urge to fuck everything that moves.


Triggered about the perpetual mercy fuck that is your marriage?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I get laid more than I can handle, almost. But thanks for your concern.


If you have to handle it you aren't getting laid. It's called beating off.



Buddha2525 said:


> Besides my views everyone is equal not equity retaliation, immigration, and abortion, I'm superly duperly far left extremist. And if it weren't for anti-yawehians, who I'm agreement in that "god" is a total asshole too, conflating abortion with killing, that used to be an issue most lefties agreed with too.
> 
> Here's me.
> 
> ...


Of course you don't understand what's wrong with these idiotic graphics. First, it's a pseudo-technical graphic that falsely conveys a linear relationship to non-linear opinions and beliefs.

Second, the "score" on each axis is arrived at by summing responses to categorical data.

How do you feel about freedom? strongly like freedom = 1
How do you feel about regulationns? feel they are sometimes needed = 3

average score is 2

Looks good, oh, looky there, in the authortiarian-fascism scale got a 2. What is lost in this is that you can't add a feeling about freedom to a feeling about regulations.

I don't think you can understand this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2018)

This is why the GOP and Trump should be worried, notice all the nice ladies in the video? This is what happens when you piss off women in general, they are real good at this "social shit", you know banding together and working in a common cause to protect their rights as citizens and human beings. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Democrats Care So Much About Early Voting (HBO)*




PHOENIX, Arizona — Election Day is still a couple of weeks away. But in dozens of states across the country, voters can already vote — and Democrats are pouring millions of dollars into making that happen.

Resources are finite in any campaign, especially in the final days. A dollar spent is a precious thing. An hour spent is even more precious.

The Democrats often struggle to get their base out in midterm elections. But early voting gives them more chances to try to make that happen.

VICE News goes inside the Democrats' early vote turnout operation in Arizona to see how it works.

"People who need to take a little more time to do the research are also going to vote early because they've got the opportunity to do so," Felecia Rotellini, Arizona Democratic Party chairwoman, told VICE News. And we believe that when Arizona voters — Republican, Democrats, independent — go to look at whom they should vote for, they're gonna pick Democrats."


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Besides my views everyone is equal not equity retaliation, immigration, and abortion, I'm superly duperly far left extremist. And if it weren't for anti-yawehians, who I'm agreement in that "god" is a total asshole too, conflating abortion with killing, that used to be an issue most lefties agreed with too.
> 
> Here's me.
> 
> ...


“I’m not a nazi but we need to take this white genocide thing seriously.”


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> “I’m not a nazi but we need to take this white genocide thing seriously.”


I've dated and had unprotected sex with tested partners of all races. The breeding version of white genocide I'm assuming you're referring to doesn't exist. But actually killing whites based on what will happen if people take white privledge nonsense seriously will lead to deaths because humans don't take kindly to being considered slaves.

But humans as a whole are more enlightened than your white guilt shits on floors and Fogdog's racist rants about blaming others for his short comings.

All people of every race and gender blame economic status because of an unfair resource distribution system, not only by rich white 'cis' Christian rape culture patriarchy Republican males., but of the rich from all races, genders, sexual preference, political affiliation, or religion.

Your kind doesn't exist anywhere except online, or the crazy folks who attend antifa rallies. The rest of humanity isn't batshit insane. Thank Buddha!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I've dated and had unprotected sex with tested partners of all races. The breeding version of white genocide I'm assuming you're referring to doesn't exist. But actually killing whites based on what will happen if people take white privledge nonsense seriously will lead to deaths because humans don't take kindly to being considered slaves.
> 
> But humans as a whole are more enlightened than your white guilt shits on floors and Fogdog's racist rants about blaming others for his short comings.
> 
> ...


How do affirmative action, equal funding for a good education to all kids and fair lending laws cause white genocide?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I've dated and had unprotected sex with tested partners of all races.


Do you make them produce a hard copy of their test results over coffee, you romantic bastard


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Do you make them produce a hard copy of their test results over coffee, you romantic bastard


No. We went to a doctor together where the results were "all clean." Every woman I've been with was willing to accept responsibility of the fact a baby is nature's consequence for futhering a specie.

What's less romantic is getting an STI. Testing is simple and cheap which only takes a couple weeks to find out.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> No. We went to a doctor together where the results were "all clean." Every woman I've been with was willing to accept responsibility of the fact a baby is nature's consequence for futhering a specie.
> 
> What's less romantic is getting an STI. Testing is simple and cheap which only takes a couple weeks to find out.


You've been lying nonstop since you came here, fake buddha but this one is a whopper. 

Your hand is the only woman who would have you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 27, 2018)

Let's get clinical

clinical


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Let's get clinical
> 
> clinical


I know, right? About as romantic as a visit to the MD to get a wart removed.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I know, right? About as romantic as a visit to the MD to get a wart removed.


That's unfair to wart removal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks like the Trumpers are running in place and not going anywhere, an interesting observation, the comment section for this video is interesting too.
*---------------------------------------------------------
How Trump rallies are frozen in time*




On Aug. 12, 2016, The Post's Jenna Johnson reported on a President Trump rally in Erie, Pa. She returned to the same arena Oct. 10 as Trump campaigns for midterms.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2018)

*Trump voter: We've got a crazy man driving the train*




CNN's Alisyn Camerota interviewed Trump voters who are switching their voter registration to Independent for the 2018 midterms.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's hope there are a lot more like these people and that a lot of pissed off and frightened non likely voters turn out as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2018)

i voted friday. i feel bad actually. you're supposed to vote for the people you think will do the best job. i didn't vote for the people i thought would do the best job, i voted AGAINST trump...it's a hell of a situation when you have to cast your vote to get rid of a cancer, instead of being able to vote for growth, prosperity, progress.....at least one of the democrats i voted for wasn't the best choice, their republican opponent has better ideas, and seems much more intelligent to me....but i'll be fucked in the middle of main street on sunday afternoon before i'll support the trump party.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> I've dated and had unprotected sex with tested partners of all races. The breeding version of white genocide I'm assuming you're referring to doesn't exist. But actually killing whites based on what will happen if people take white privledge nonsense seriously will lead to deaths because humans don't take kindly to being considered slaves.
> 
> But humans as a whole are more enlightened than your white guilt shits on floors and Fogdog's racist rants about blaming others for his short comings.
> 
> ...


White privilege is real

White genocide is not. It is a nazi conspiracy theory 

Please stop spamming us with nazi conspiracy theories


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2018)

I like this former republican Steve Schmidt, clear thinking and speaking...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Schmidt: We've Arrived At This Dark Hour Because Of Donald Trump | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Political veteran Steve Schmidt joins to discuss Trump's rhetoric both before and after the president's critics were targeted with a slew of pipe bombs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2018)

*Steve Schmidt: President Donald Trump Is 'Stoking And Inciting' Worst Among Us | All In | MSNBC*




Donald Trump is "stoking and inciting - for the purposes of political power - the worst amongst us to take action in his name," says Steve Schmidt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2018)

Trump is a completely useless fuck, he's so pathetically incompetent and evil he sometimes inspires a laugh or two between the tears... Only a complete idiot would vote for the republicans in the midterm national IQ test. The truly unbelievable thing about all this is the level of approval and support Trump and the republicans have considering the events of the past two years. There have been fuck ups, scandals and a half dozen lies almost every day, not to mention the corruption, Russians and criminal convictions.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hate Is Not What America Stands For*




For no reason whatsoever, Donald Trump made up a lie about one of America's worst tragedies to address its latest.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is a completely useless fuck, he's so pathetically incompetent and evil he sometimes inspires a laugh or two between the tears... Only a complete idiot would vote for the republicans in the midterm national IQ test. The truly unbelievable thing about all this is the level of approval and support Trump and the republicans have considering the events of the past two years. There have been fuck ups, scandals and a half dozen lies almost every day, not to mention the corruption, Russians and criminal convictions.
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hate Is Not What America Stands For*
> 
> ...


What a paradox. To state one is against hate by expressing extreme hate. Woops. 

Nietzsche was right, "Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster."


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> What a paradox. To state one is against hate by expressing extreme hate. Woops.
> 
> Nietzsche was right, "Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster."


You're not helping anything, white power fake Buddha.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> What a paradox. To state one is against hate by expressing extreme hate. Woops.
> 
> Nietzsche was right, "Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster."


Even Christians hate sin. You are full of shit and trying to peddle false equivalency bullshit, stop trolling and open your eyes, if you are incapable of doing the right thing then don't vote. Anger is the first step in motivation, the difference is serious normal people are angry now and your kind is out numbered. Donald is leading you off a cliff and into the abyss but your too hate filled and stupid to see it, just keep "triggering the libs" fool, stay home and have some fun on election day while the patriotic citizens vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2018)

*Admit it. Republicans have broken politics.*




Neither party is perfect, but Republicans in Congress have been drifting towards political extremism since long before Trump, and they’re making it impossible for Congress to work the way it’s supposed to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2018)

*David Remnick: President Donald Trump Presidency Represents An Emergency | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




The New Yorker's David Remnick and Matthew Miller join Morning Joe for a discussion on the Trump presidency and its impact on the country. Remnick writes about the midterms in the latest New Yorker issue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2018)

*Trump's Base: 10 Reasons Why They Continue To Support Him - REVEALED*




Democrats want to know why Trump's base continues to support him. We reveal 10 reasons from science, biology, human behavior and decision making.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump's Base: 10 Reasons Why They Continue To Support Him - REVEALED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only one one reason- they're assholes


----------



## Buddha2525 (Oct 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Even Christians hate sin. You are full of shit and trying to peddle false equivalency bullshit, stop trolling and open your eyes, if you are incapable of doing the right thing then don't vote. Anger is the first step in motivation, the difference is serious normal people are angry now and your kind is out numbered. Donald is leading you off a cliff and into the abyss but your too hate filled and stupid to see it, just keep "triggering the libs" fool, stay home and have some fun on election day while the patriotic citizens vote.


Hate is a strong completely irrational emotion that comes from ignorance and fear.

Until you can still the mind, letting go, you can't fight a productive battle. A soldier fighting only fueled with emotion will always lose against an enemy combatant who's achieved wuxin((無心), no mind.

That's why Christians suck. They're ruled by their emotions and believe in a false concept they call sin.

Hate is a mood, that blinds a person to seeing reality. Only when you can let go of emotions as quickly as they arise, are you truly free and experience the now of Nirvana.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Hate is a strong completely irrational emotion that comes from ignorance and fear.
> 
> Until you can still the mind, letting go, you can't fight a productive battle. A soldier fighting only fueled with emotion will always lose against an enemy combatant who's achieved wuxin((無心), no mind.
> 
> ...


Buddha2525, I teach mindfulness meditation and you are full of shit and have no real understanding, I don't believe you've meditated for a minute of your life. Learn to practice mindfulness of breathing for an hour a day in two formal sittings and do other mindfulness practices like paying total attention to tasks etc. If you're normally socialized and are capable of empathy your perception will change over the next few weeks and you will become more happy and content, you will also be more sensitive to the suffering of others. You must practice however, reading books is not that important, practice is and to be successful you must be compassionate or have the ability to become that way. It would be pretty much impossible for a mindful person to support Donald Trump and the republicans, mindfulness requires honesty, personal integrity and compassion.

This is not dogma or opinion but the effects of the exercises on a normally socialized human being, hundreds of millions have gone through this process of personal enrichment and growth. Practice is required though, to enjoy the view you must first climb the mountain. In the "business" I'm known as Bodhidharma, one of many who use that handle, it means awake to the way of the world or the way we work if you will. BTW if you're older pot can be beneficial to a practice by aiding the morphological changes in the brain, though for younger practitioners cannabis is not recommended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2018)

He's making a good point...  I wonder how many death threats Don will get over this one!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Don Lemon: 'White men' are biggest terror threat to US, and there is no travel ban on them*
BY JOE CONCHA - 10/31/18 08:04 AM EDT

CNN anchor Don Lemon declared that "the biggest terror threat in this country is white men," adding that "there is no travel ban on them" in an exchange that has prompted rebuke from conservatives on social media.

"I keep trying to point out to people and not to demonize any one group or any one ethnicity," Lemon said to fellow CNN anchor Chris Cuomo during a hand off of their respective programs late Monday. "But we keep thinking that the biggest terror threat is something else, someone people who are marching, you know, towards the border, like it's imminent."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2018)

Donald's day of reckoning might arrive sooner than many people think, including Donald, it depends on the election results. I have an intuition that the democrats might take a hundred seats in the house and perhaps win or tie the senate, the GOP is even having trouble in Dixie. Early voting numbers are way up and turn out should be historic with many people who normally don't vote (young people) voting and I think it's gonna break for the democrats in a big way from the state houses to the senate, I can feel the tremors of a coming political earth quake. For Donald those tremors are the first signs of a fast approaching freight train that's gonna blow right through the WH at thigh speed and run over Donald, Mueller will be driving it. Congress will torment Trump's minions like they were roasting in Hell with endless investigations

What will Donald do between the election and Jan 20th with a lame duck GOP congress and Mueller tabling his findings? Fire everybody in sight in the DOJ on Wednesday evening and disband the FBI! I wouldn't put anything past this idiot.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's day of reckoning might arrive sooner than many people think, including Donald, it depends on the election results. I have an intuition that the democrats might take a hundred seats in the house and perhaps win or tie the senate, the GOP is even having trouble in Dixie. Early voting numbers are way up and turn out should be historic with many people who normally don't vote (young people) voting and I think it's gonna break for the democrats in a big way from the state houses to the senate, I can feel the tremors of a coming political earth quake. For Donald those tremors are the first signs of a fast approaching fright train that's gonna blow right through the WH at thigh speed and run over Donald, Mueller will be driving it. Congress will torment Trump's minions like they were roasting in Hell with endless investigations
> 
> What will Donald do between the election and Jan 20th with a lame duck GOP congress and Mueller tabling his findings? Fire everybody in sight in the DOJ on Wednesday evening and disband the FBI! I wouldn't put anything past this idiot.


Great minds...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2018)

What an extraordinary interview, she wouldn't say this stuff if she wasn't sure, she is no dummy. The Trumpers think this granny is the Devil, so she can't be that bad! She just might have ole Donald by the nuts before long and I expect those sharp fingernails will dig in after the new year, then we should hear Donald howl.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Leader Nancy Pelosi Makes A Midterm Prediction*




Democratic Leader Nancy Pelosi has previously forecasted that Democrats would win the midterms 'if the election were held today.' Here's her new prediction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2018)

*Trump Thinks The Migrant Caravan Is On Twitter*




The President addressed the migrant caravan directly via Twitter, telling them to 'TURN AROUND!' Does he think they have data plans?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2018)

I think their attitude and answers will be different when the FBI interviews them... These two losers are gonna be in the hot seat soon and judging from the last question asked it ain't gonna be a pretty sight.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*After Presenting Allegations Against Mueller, Wohl Asked If He’s Prepared For Prison | NBC News*




Attorney Jack Burkman and far-right conspiracy theorist Jacob Wohl held a press conference Thursday afternoon to lay out the allegations of a woman they say has credible accusations against Special Counsel Robert Mueller.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2018)

*A Twitter Troll Tried To Frame Robert Mueller*




If you think Surefire Intelligence, the company accusing Robert Mueller of sexual harassment, sounds like a made-up company... that's because it definitely is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2018)

*A Nation Of Immigrants Is Being Told To Fear Immigrants*




Donald Trump began his White House address by saying America is 'a welcoming country,' then proceeded to deliver a fear-stoking speech about the dangers of immigrants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2018)

A fox "journalist", this is what integrity does not look like.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Wallace Faces Facts On The Late Show*




Fox News Sunday' host Chris Wallace receives a (gentle) fact-checking from Stephen Colbert after the two go deep discussing the situation of migrants seeking asylum in the United States.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office*, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.
> 
> I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.
> 
> ...


i'm going to say right about now..President George HW Bush casting his ballot with faithful friends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2018)

4 Days to go until election day and everybody is holding their breath, metaphorically speaking that is. After a defeat in the first world war and a financial crises and depression that made the one in America look tame, Hitler and the Nazis only ever got 33% of the popular vote in the 1933 German election. America has a booming economy (thanks to Obama), is the leading military power by fucking near an order of magnitude and is the richest country in human history, draw your own conclusions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2018)

*Monologue: The Midterms Are Coming! | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including good omens for the midterm election and fear-mongering over the migrant caravan.

*New Rule: Win or Go Home | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2018)

*Will Young People Turn Out To Vote?*




Kids these days! ...could exercise their constitutional right to change the course of their democracy.

*Republicans And Democrats Have Different Sexy Thoughts*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2018)

Madison Square Garden NY 1939


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A fox "journalist", this is what integrity does not look like.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Chris Wallace Faces Facts On The Late Show*
> 
> ...


so chris wallace doesn't like the facts and does what every rightie does..ignores it and goes with his own beliefs that aren't tethered in reality..being shown he was incorrect, like a man-baby, had to tear up the card and throw into the air..even under the most positive of conditions they can't handle truth and act out.

how unprofessional.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Great minds...


dream alike......i have the same dream.....just don't be disappointed when it doesn't all crystallize upon waking....the fucker leads a charmed life, he should be dead 50 times, he should be in prison 100 times.....he should be punched in the mouth at least every other time he opens it.....and yet......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2018)

*Trump's Showdown documentary - full*




The documentary methodically reveals how an investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election has grown to threaten Donald Trump’s presidency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2018)

Hopefully everybody in the states is busy either voting or helping other like minded people to the polls. A blue earth quake might be in the offing, there are hints and signs of a seismic wave building this election morning. Donald is already bullshitting his new line about voter fraud and illegals voting, making veiled threats and trying to suppress the Hispanic vote. I think we will know by early evening (eastern time) which way the wind is gonna blow and can again start making educated guesses for Donald's "D" day of reckoning. Donald is fucked with any congress that does it's constitutional duty because he is guilty as Hell. Let's hope we hear "Lock him Up!" chanted on the WH lawn by massive crowds after Mueller's conclusions come out.

What happens between tonight and the change over of power in January will be interesting and will largely depend on the magnitude of the coming blue wave. After the blue wave passes look out for the shit storm in Washington as Mueller dumps a truck load on Donald. Many lame duck house republicans will have nothing to loose and will be plenty pissed at Donald for fucking up the good thing they had going! If Donald were to do something stupid after the election, I think he might be surprised by the reaction of the lame duck congress, so will the "base".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2018)

*Colbert Crunches The Midterms Down To One Statistic*





When it comes to the 2018 midterms, there have been too many polls and predictions to count. That's why Stephen consolidated them all into one final data point before the vote.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Colbert Crunches The Midterms Down To One Statistic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lion Ted actually accepted an interview with Triumph!


----------



## xjking (Nov 6, 2018)

I think we're gonna keep him around until 2024, ymmv


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

xjking said:


> ymmv


my mileage may vary RADICALLY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2018)

xjking said:


> I think we're gonna keep him around until 2024, ymmv


He would be useful to the democrats, but the base wants Trump's ass, he has no principles, whoever has him by the balls owns him, he'd be Pelosi's puppet instead of Putin's! After Mueller is done with Donald the GOP leadership will want him (secretly) impeached, tried, imprisoned and a bad memory by 2020.


----------



## topcat (Nov 6, 2018)

xjking said:


> I think we're gonna keep him around until 2024, ymmv


Will he win the popular vote?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 6, 2018)

And I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
Help me, I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
On for tonight 
On for tonight


----------



## xjking (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2018)

xjking said:


>


You need shot just for posting such a shitty meme


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> And I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
> Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
> Help me, I'm holding on for dear life, won't look down won't open my eyes
> Keep my glass full until morning light, 'cause I'm just holding on for tonight
> ...


I remember my first time voting. But I actually _was _19.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

i was 19 as well, Reagan vs. Mondale in 84


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2018)

xjking said:


>


Can I grab your mommy's snousy ?


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Nov 6, 2018)

xjking said:


>


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was 19 as well, Reagan vs. Mondale in 84







Fucking sell out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I would like to stick my dick in your ear. Would you like that?


i doubt i would notice, the hole in my ear is larger than a hair......


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i doubt i would notice, the hole in my ear is larger than a hair......


Is that a tiny penis joke? Pretty good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Is that a tiny penis joke? Pretty good.


glad you got it, loses something when i have to explain a joke...or an insult


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> glad you got it, loses something when i have to explain a joke...or an insult


Uh huh. You're bretty good at this man. I'm, like, totally insulted and stuff.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Uh huh. You're bretty good at this man. I'm, like, totally insulted and stuff.


good, now go away, or i shall taunt you a second time...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2018)

I wonder how long it will be before Donald goes through the DOJ and fires everybody in sight including Mueller. There are a lot of vulnerable GOP senators running in 2020 and that election will be different than the uphill senate battle of 2018. The fight is on and Donald is not gonna be standing still between now and January, he's gonna do everything he can to stop not just Mueller, but all the many DOJ investigations into him and his family. I don't know why he bothers, he could just admit it and say "fuck you", the idiots who support him and voted for the GOP wouldn't care anyway, he could sell their asses to Putin (probably already did) and they wouldn't give a shit.

America is in deep trouble and the fight is about to get real nasty, the shit storm will begin soon.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jerry Nadler Warns Trump Against Firing Mueller As Democrats Win House In Blue Wave | MSNBC*





Ranking Member and likely incoming Chairman of the House Judiciary Committee tells Ari Melber “all options are on the table” if Trump tries to “sabotage” the probe, or fires “key people,” or abuses the pardon power, laying down a firm marker on protecting Bob Mueller.

*Steve Schmidt: 'The Unchecked Corruption Is At Its End' | MSNBC*




Steve Schmidt remarks on the major headlines from election night, the first being that Donald Trump now has a check on his power, having lost permission Republican control in the House, and the other being that divisions over Trump in American politics were deepened.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Uh huh. You're bretty good at this man. I'm, like, totally insulted and stuff.


Roger is a psychopath who likes to say fuck this and fuck that, he’s not generally a Trumptard but he dabbles with eugenics


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2018)

DonJr.TheMoron said:


> View attachment 4228465


it's Mueller time!..if you've got the time..we're gonna give you time..Mueller Beer!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how long it will be before Donald goes through the DOJ and fires everybody in sight including Mueller. There are a lot of vulnerable GOP senators running in 2020 and that election will be different than the uphill senate battle of 2018. The fight is on and Donald is not gonna be standing still between now and January, he's gonna do everything he can to stop not just Mueller, but all the many DOJ investigations into him and his family. I don't know why he bothers, he could just admit it and say "fuck you", the idiots who support him and voted for the GOP wouldn't care anyway, he could sell their asses to Putin (probably already did) and they wouldn't give a shit.
> 
> America is in deep trouble and the fight is about to get real nasty, the shit storm will begin soon.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Mueller is done..he was just waiting for mid-terms to be over and not pull a comey..i still don't get why he did that to clinton.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 7, 2018)

xjking said:


> I think we're gonna keep him around until 2024, ymmv


we're three steps ahead comrade..




*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist


Greetings, Nakhodka. We see you. Think twice before proceeding.








12:26 AM - 7 Sep 2018



15 replies241 retweets697 likes






Tweet text








New conversation

*UsHadrons*‏@ushadrons Sep 7
Replying to @counterchekist
86[.]102[.]47[.]255 Protocol 41 - IPv6 encapsulation potential 6 in 4 IPv6 tunnel active Policy Violation suspicious behavior IPv6 Tunnel.

2 replies5 retweets24 likes


*UsHadrons*‏@ushadrons Sep 7
Arsen'yev, Primorskiy (Maritime) Kray, Russia 44.1600,133.2700

1 reply4 retweets15 likes


*UsHadrons*‏@ushadrons Sep 7
Dmitry Simonchik, Alexei V Golovin, Nafis R Asliahov.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2018)

That didn't take long! The shit storm has begun...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jeff Sessions out as attorney general*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/07/politics/sessions-resign/index.html
Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump on Wednesday fired Attorney General Jeff Sessions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2018)

It's gonna be a long time until Jan 03/2019, before Rosenstein allows Whitaker to take over the Mueller investigation, he needs to be confirmed by congress, even to have that temporary authority. Rosenstein has been confirmed, Matthew Whitaker has not been and the ethics branch of the DOJ would strongly recommend recusal anyway. Whitaker has been warned and will be repeatedly about spending serious prison time if he obstructs justice, like two of Nixon's attorney generals and they were confirmed by congress, Whitaker could not be confirmed even by the current senate.

It might be a good time for a few GOP senators to take a little revenge on Donald and keep Mueller's investigation alive until Jan. As long as they can slide it by the base and blame Mueller and the democrats I think many in the GOP leadership want Mueller and the democrats to do the dirty work of doing Donald. Now that his utility is almost over it's time to feed him to the Democrats, Pense has been patient and wants his turn as POTUS...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: President Donald Trump Was Freaked Out Yesterday | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Democrats had the biggest House gains in the 2018 midterms since Watergate, but Donald Trump appeared to be in denial about those wins. The Morning Joe panel recaps the midterms and the president's Wednesday news conference.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's gonna be a long time until Jan 03/2019, before Rosenstein allows Whitaker to take over the Mueller investigation, he needs to be confirmed by congress, even to have that temporary authority. Rosenstein has been confirmed, Matthew Whitaker has not been and the ethics branch of the DOJ would strongly recommend recusal anyway. Whitaker has been warned and will be repeatedly about spending serious prison time if he obstructs justice, like two of Nixon's attorney generals and they were confirmed by congress, Whitaker could not be confirmed even by the current senate.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Joe: President Donald Trump Was Freaked Out Yesterday | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I have been been programmed by the liberal media to find your screen name extremely offensive. Sorry, but you have to go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Unfortunately, I have been been programmed by the liberal media to find your screen name extremely offensive. Sorry, but you have to go.


Try to be more positive... and get a mind of your very own.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Try to be more positive...


Nope. You are too offensive. Sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Nope. You are too offensive. Sorry.


Go ahead elaborate, I await your words of wisdom


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2018)

*DOJ Insider Explains How Donald Trump’s New AG Could Be Stopped | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




President Trump fired Attorney General Jeff Sessions and replaced him with Matthew Whitaker as Acting AG. Former Solicitor General Neal Katyal tells Ari Melber that Whitaker, who will now oversee the Mueller probe, is a "constitutional nobody" and breaks down how he could be stopped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 8, 2018)

*The guy who wrote the DOJ regulations and Kelly Ann Conway's husband, write this compelling expert piece in the NYT.* Very interesting and worth a read.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump’s Appointment of the Acting Attorney General Is Unconstitutional*
*The president is evading the requirement to seek the Senate’s advice and consent for the nation’s chief law enforcement officer and the person who will oversee the Mueller investigation.*
By Neal K. Katyal and George T. Conway III
Mr. Katyal and Mr. Conway are lawyers.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/08/opinion/trump-attorney-general-sessions-unconstitutional.html?action=click&module=Opinion&pgtype=Homepage

What now seems an eternity ago, the conservative law professor Steven Calabresi published an op-ed in The Wall Street Journal in May arguing that Robert Mueller’s appointment as special counsel was unconstitutional. His article got a lot of attention, and it wasn’t long before President Trump picked up the argument, tweeting that “the Appointment of the Special Counsel is totally UNCONSTITUTIONAL!”

Professor Calabresi’s article was based on the Appointments Clause of the Constitution, Article II, Section 2, Clause 2. Under that provision, so-called principal officers of the United States must be nominated by the president and confirmed by the Senate under its “Advice and Consent” powers.

He argued that Mr. Mueller was a principal officer because he is exercising significant law enforcement authority and that since he has not been confirmed by the Senate, his appointment was unconstitutional. As one of us argued at the time, he was wrong. What makes an officer a principal officer is that he or she reports only to the president. No one else in government is that person’s boss. But Mr. Mueller reports to Rod Rosenstein, the deputy attorney general. So, Mr. Mueller is what is known as an inferior officer, not a principal one, and his appointment without Senate approval was valid.

But Professor Calabresi and Mr. Trump were right about the core principle. A principal officer must be confirmed by the Senate. And that has a very significant consequence today.It means that Mr. Trump’s installation of Matthew Whitaker as acting attorney general of the United States after forcing the resignation of Jeff Sessions is unconstitutional. It’s illegal. And it means that anything Mr. Whitaker does, or tries to do, in that position is invalid.

Much of the commentary about Mr. Whitaker’s appointment has focused on all sorts of technical points about the Vacancies Reform Act and Justice Department succession statutes. But the flaw in the appointment of Mr. Whitaker, who was Mr. Sessions’s chief of staff at the Justice Department, runs much deeper. It defies one of the explicit checks and balances set out in the Constitution, a provision designed to protect us all against the centralization of government power.

If you don’t believe us, then take it from Supreme Court Justice Clarence Thomas, whom Mr. Trump once called his “favorite” sitting justice. Last year, the Supreme Court examined the question of whether the general counsel of the National Labor Relations Board had been lawfully appointed to his job without Senate confirmation. The Supreme Court held the appointment invalid on a statutory ground.

Justice Thomas agreed with the judgment, but wrote separately to emphasize that even if the statute had allowed the appointment, the Constitution’s Appointments Clause would not have. The officer in question was a principal officer, he concluded. And the public interest protected by the Appointments Clause was a critical one: The Constitution’s drafters, Justice Thomas argued, “recognized the serious risk for abuse and corruption posed by permitting one person to fill every office in the government.” Which is why, he pointed out, the framers provided for advice and consent of the Senate.

What goes for a mere lawyer at the N.L.R.B. goes in spades for the attorney general of the United States, the head of the Justice Department and one of the most important people in the federal government. It is one thing to appoint an acting underling, like an acting solicitor general, a post one of us held. But those officials are always supervised by higher-ups; in the case of the solicitor general, by the attorney general and deputy attorney general, both confirmed by the Senate.

Mr. Whitaker has not been named to some junior post one or two levels below the Justice Department’s top job. He has now been vested with the law enforcement authority of the entire United States government, including the power to supervise Senate-confirmed officials like the deputy attorney general, the solicitor general and all United States attorneys.

We cannot tolerate such an evasion of the Constitution’s very explicit, textually precise design. Senate confirmation exists for a simple, and good, reason. Constitutionally, Matthew Whitaker is a nobody. His job as Mr. Sessions’s chief of staff did not require Senate confirmation. (Yes, he was confirmed as a federal prosecutor in Iowa, in 2004, but Mr. Trump can’t cut and paste that old, lapsed confirmation to today.) For the president to install Mr. Whitaker as our chief law enforcement officer is to betray the entire structure of our charter document.

In times of crisis, interim appointments need to be made. Cabinet officials die, and wars and other tragic events occur. It is very difficult to see how the current situation comports with those situations. And even if it did, there are officials readily at hand, including the deputy attorney general and the solicitor general, who were nominated by Mr. Trump and confirmed by the Senate. Either could step in as acting attorney general, both constitutionally and statutorily.

Because Mr. Whitaker has not undergone the process of Senate confirmation, there has been no mechanism for scrutinizing whether he has the character and ability to evenhandedly enforce the law in a position of such grave responsibility. The public is entitled to that assurance, especially since Mr. Whitaker’s only supervisor is Mr. Trump himself, and the president is hopelessly compromised by the Mueller investigation. That is why adherence to the requirements of the Appointments Clause is so important here, and always.

As we wrote last week, the Constitution is a bipartisan document, written for the ages to guard against wrongdoing by officials of any party. Mr. Whitaker’s installation makes a mockery of our Constitution and our founders’ ideals. As Justice Thomas’s opinion in the N.L.R.B. case reminds us, the Constitution’s framers “had lived under a form of government that permitted arbitrary governmental acts to go unchecked.” He added “they knew that liberty could be preserved only by ensuring that the powers of government would never be consolidated in one body.”

We must heed those words today.

_Neal K. Katyal (@neal_katyal) was an acting solicitor general under President Barack Obama and is a lawyer at Hogan Lovells in Washington. George T. Conway III (@gtconway3d) is a litigator at Wachtell, Lipton, Rosen & Katz in New York._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2018)

Matt who? Looks like Donald might be hedging his bets on Whitaker, didn't take long to throw this guy under the bus, if Whitaker has a brain under that bald head, he won't take any chances for Trump. This guy is gonna end up in an orange jump suit if he does anything at all against the Mueller investigation and he'd better be real careful in his testimony before congress and a grand jury about conversations with Trump.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump backpeddles on knowing Matt Whitaker*




President Trump says he doesn't know acting attorney general Matt Whitaker despite calling him a "great guy" one month prior on Fox news.

*Whitaker backlash prompts concern at the White House*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/08/politics/white-house-matt-whitaker-criticism/index.html

*(CNN)There is a growing sense of concern inside the White House over the negative reaction to Matthew Whitaker being tapped as acting attorney general after Jeff Sessions' abrupt firing.*

Whitaker, who was Sessions' chief of staff, has faced criticism since Wednesday afternoon's announcement for his previous comments on special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation.
Several senior officials told CNN they were surprised by the criticism, and believe it could potentially jeopardize Whitaker's chances of remaining in the post if it continues to dominate headlines.
Whitaker is expected to take over oversight of Mueller's investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election and whether Trump campaign associates colluded with Russia. He has given no indication he believes he needs to step aside from overseeing the probe, according to one person familiar with his thinking, a belief echoed by White House officials. And a source close to the President told CNN that the idea of Whitaker ending or suppressing the Russia probe is not an option as of now.
But Whitaker has previously expressed deep skepticism about the probe, including arguing in a 2017 CNN op-ed that Mueller was "dangerously close to crossing" a red line following reports that the special counsel was looking into Trump's finances and calling Mueller's appointment "ridiculous" and "a little fishy" in a 2017 appearance on the "Rose Unplugged" radio program.
Whitaker also spoke about the investigation in numerous other radio and television appearances, including CNN, where he was a legal commentator.
It was not widely known among White House staff that he'd commented repeatedly on the special counsel's investigation in interviews and on television -- which is ironic given that this is what drew President Donald Trump to him and raises continued questions over the depth of the administration's vetting process.
Sam Clovis, a 2016 Trump campaign national chairman who has close ties to Whitaker, encouraged him to get a regular commentary gig on cable television to get Trump's attention, according to friends Whitaker told at the time. Whitaker was hired as a CNN legal commentator last year for several months before leaving the role in September 2017 to head to the Justice Department.

Along with the breadth of his previous comments on the investigation, there have been questions about the legality of Whitaker's appointment.

*George Conway, the husband of White House counselor Kellyanne Conway, co-authored a New York Times op-ed published Thursday that called the appointment "unconstitutional."
The Appointments Clause of the Constitution, Article II, Section 2, Clause 2, Conway wrote, "means Mr. Trump's installation of Matthew Whitaker as acting attorney general of the United States after forcing the resignation of Jeff Sessions is unconstitutional. It's illegal. And it means that anything Mr. Whitaker does, or tries to do, in that position is invalid."
*
Whitaker's standing ultimately depends on the President. But continued negative coverage will get Trump's attention.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2018)

*The Worst Intern Assignment At The White House*





Press Secretary Sanders released a statement condemning a CNN reporter's behavior during Trump's latest press conference. And, breaking news, it wasn't accurate.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Matt who? Looks like Donald might be hedging his bets on Whitaker, didn't take long to throw this guy under the bus, if Whitaker has a brain under that bald head, he won't take any chances for Trump. This guy is gonna end up in an orange jump suit if he does anything at all against the Mueller investigation and he'd better be real careful in his testimony before congress and a grand jury about conversations with Trump.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Trump backpeddles on knowing Matt Whitaker*
> ...


Are you implying that Trump is either riddled with dementia or lying?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> Mueller is done..he was just waiting for mid-terms to be over and not pull a comey..i still don't get why he did that to clinton.


Yes, yes, we know that reality is plastic to you.

How about that election we just had? Democrats kicked ass, didn't they?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Are you implying that Trump is either riddled with dementia or lying?


Donald is brain damaged and a life of indolence has magnified his many innate character flaws, age and a shitty life style also seem be contributing to the resultant asshole who is the POTUS! Of course Donald lies pathologically and is incapable of honest or even factual discourse, he does not live in the moment, but for it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2018)

Breakdown of Sarah's doctored video of Acosta
https://www.vox.com/2018/11/9/18079348/trump-doctored-acosta-video


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Breakdown of Sarah's doctored video of Acosta
> https://www.vox.com/2018/11/9/18079348/trump-doctored-acosta-video


it just shows how stupid you have to be to support trump....."what you see and read isn't real"......don't believe your own eyes.....believe my lies......


----------



## topcat (Nov 9, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Are you implying that Trump is either riddled with dementia or lying?


That's rhetorical, correct?

Edit; that's rhetorical, too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2018)

Looks like stormy times ahead for Trump, your move Matthew Whitaker, let's see how you handle this FEC violation and the other charges stemming from it. Cohen already plead guilty to the crime and is eager to testify against Trump in this slam dunk of a case, real low hanging fruit for Uncle Sam here, no rush to go after the Russian thing yet. I thought they would dangle Don jr by the nuts as bait, but there's no need, this is easy to prove and directly implicates Trump with a felony(s).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WSJ: Prosecutors Gather Evidence Of Donald Trump Role In Stormy Daniels Payments | Katy Tur | MSNBC*




Federal prosecutors have gathered new evidence relating to the role President Trump may have played in arranging payments to adult film star Stormy Daniels.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2018)

topcat said:


> That's rhetorical, correct?
> 
> Edit; that's rhetorical, too.


Yep

I intended to be agreeably sarcastic. Maybe we should agree upon a sarcasm font because the internet doesn't allow for tone of voice or a glint of the eye that would help. Though being flamed for unintentionally hitting a hot button can be amusing too.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Matt who? Looks like Donald might be hedging his bets on Whitaker, didn't take long to throw this guy under the bus, if Whitaker has a brain under that bald head, he won't take any chances for Trump. This guy is gonna end up in an orange jump suit if he does anything at all against the Mueller investigation and he'd better be real careful in his testimony before congress and a grand jury about conversations with Trump.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Trump backpeddles on knowing Matt Whitaker*
> ...


how can he say he doesn't know him?..he JUST appointed HIM. trump is a MONSTER and this is JUST THE BEGINNING.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Breakdown of Sarah's doctored video of Acosta
> https://www.vox.com/2018/11/9/18079348/trump-doctored-acosta-video


propaganda.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> propaganda.


?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2018)

they slowed down part of the video in order to give them "room" to speed up another part without changing the overall time, the sneaky bastards


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> they slowed down part of the video in order to give them "room" to speed up another part without changing the overall time, the sneaky bastards


And it was only about the eighth biggest scandal this week

Whereas if obama had jay carney do the same...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2018)

*Monologue: Split Decision | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including midterm election results and Trump's firing of Jeff.
*New Rule: The Slow-Moving Coup | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his penultimate New Rule of the season, Bill takes a look back at an exhausting year in politics and issues a warning about Trump's dictatorial desires.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2018)

*Trump And Putin's Weekend In Paris*




Donald Trump is heading to Paris this weekend for two of his favorite things: meeting with Vladimir Putin and parades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2018)

Next up in the unfolding drama
Stormy screwed Trump literally and now figuratively, if Whitaker does anything to interfere he will be ignored and will end up in prison for obstruction of justice. Whitaker will have to have a very small brain and big balls to act illegally while being surrounded in the DOJ by FBI agents and prosecutors who are far better lawyers than him. Since his appointment is not legal or constitutional senators are suing, the courts and senate might become involved soon. This is not a Mueller case but a "spin off" to other parts of the DOJ, the FEC and IRS are involved in this matter as well...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WSJ reporter: Trump pretty much lied*




Wall Street Journal reporter Michael Rothfeld discusses the new report that says federal prosecutors have gathered evidence that shows Trump played a central role in hush money payments to Stormy Daniels and Karen McDougal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2018)

This Whitaker guy has a million sets of legal eagle eyes on him, if he does anything the DOJ is now gonna leak like a sieve to the press and DOJ whistle blowers will line up waiting to testify at the house justice committee. The heat will be on the senate to haul this guy in and if they don't it will have consequences for the GOP senators in the 2020 elections.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Following Criticism, Trump Begins Distancing Himself From The New Acting AG | Deadline | MSNBC*




Former US attorney Joyce Vance, former CIA & Pentagon chief of staff Jeremy Bash, WaPo’s Jennifer Rubin, and MSNBC legal analyst Maya Wiley on the growing conflict of interests between Trump’s new acting AG Matt Whitaker and the Mueller investigation


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 10, 2018)

What's a Guilty verdict worth vs a little chaos ?

The New York State Attorney General is one of the most powerful law enforcement officials in America and former NY AG Eric Schneiderman had targeted Exxon Mobil over global warming.

When Schneiderman was forced to resign last May, that seemed bullish for Exxon Mobil, but now his successor Barbara Underwood has sued the company.

Timing is everything.

In a 2016 _Morning Consult_ column, Whitaker parroted language conservatives and industry groups deployed to defend Exxon.
https://www.eenews.net/stories/1060105607

Edit; cause my timing is off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2018)

Is anybody surprised by Trump's behavior?
When the heat gets turned up, Trump cracks up, well, you ain't seen nothing yet, Donald is about to have a blow torch applied to his arse and you should see quite the dance then as he squirms! Like I said, it will be an interesting time until January and even after with a ton of evidence coming out and the GOP senate on the hot seat in a slam dunk, very public televised, impeachment trial. None of the republican senators who are up for reelection in 2020 will want Trump around, but would never say so or vote for impeachment, other GOP senate votes will have to be found. If they don't do Donald it will be a disaster in the house and senate for republicans in 2020, they will be very exposed in the senate then with 30 seats up for grabs. A shitload of compelling evidence against Trump will be unleashed on Washington soon, one way or another. We all know Trump has committed impeachable offenses almost beyond counting, pick one or two or...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Armistice Day: White House defends Trump WW1 no-show*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46179291
*The White House has defended US President Donald Trump's decision to miss a memorial event on Saturday after he faced a backlash.*

Mr Trump, who was in France to mark the centenary of World War One's end, cancelled a visit to a US military cemetery because it was raining.

Bad weather and "near-zero visibility" grounded the presidential helicopter, White House officials said.

French, German and Canadian leaders attended memorial events on Saturday.

However, Mr Trump was reluctant to bring extra disruption to Paris traffic for a last-minute motorcade, his officials said.

Trump-Macron smooth over Euro army row
In pictures: France's Armistice Day commemorations
French and German leaders mark WW1 Armistice
"President Trump did not want to cause that kind of unexpected disruption to the city and its people," press secretary Sarah Sanders said, noting the trip was 60 miles (96km) north-east of Paris.

Mr Trump spent much of Saturday at the American ambassador's residence, and visited another US cemetery in a Paris suburb on Sunday.

Critics observed how Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau had traveled 118 miles outside Paris to attend a ceremony - in the rain - at a cemetery in Vimy.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2018)

just in case anyone is sick of this fvck you can 'teach' your iphone..today is the day i re-filter..its enough already.

From Apple's user guide: http://help.apple.com/iphone/10/#/iph5b557ed3d


Mute a channel. To prevent a channel’s stories from appearing in For You or in a list of topics, swipe a story right, then tap Mute Channel. To see stories from that channel again, tap the channel in Favourites, then tap Don’t Mute near the top of the screen.

To unmute a channel that isn’t a favourite, tap Search, search for the channel, tap the channel in the search results, then tap Don’t Mute near the top of the screen.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> And it was only about the eighth biggest scandal this week
> 
> Whereas if obama had jay carney do the same...


i'm sorry..but can you pass they Grey Poupon?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> ?


for them..who does shit like this?

told everyone he was going to be like a tick..going to be rough to get him out- then we still have to get all the legs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2018)

*GOP Jesus*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This Whitaker guy has a million sets of legal eagle eyes on him, if he does anything the DOJ is now gonna leak like a sieve to the press and DOJ whistle blowers will line up waiting to testify at the house justice committee. The heat will be on the senate to haul this guy in and if they don't it will have consequences for the GOP senators in the 2020 elections.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Following Criticism, Trump Begins Distancing Himself From The New Acting AG | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


the dudes a total nazi..just missing the red suspenders..blahhhhhhhh and soil..heil! heil!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
Reminder: Mueller knows everything. ... And I mean everything. #TeamTreason is going down.

5:38 AM - 13 Nov 2018


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2018)

the confirm..any time now. he wouldn't have put this up if it wasn't a certainty.







*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
*Get ready, patriots. *

3:24 PM - 12 Nov 2018



*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
“Mueller is holding “dozens of sealed indictments” of people associated with the president... “Nobody who’s close to the Russians is getting out of this.” Bingo. As previously stated; move over “blue wave,” It’s time for tRUmp’s “Mueller apocalypse.” 

10:15 AM - 9 Nov 2018


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> *Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
> Reminder: Mueller knows everything. ... And I mean everything. #TeamTreason is going down.
> 
> 5:38 AM - 13 Nov 2018


This is my last try. I have sent you PMs pointing out an error you made that is (probably, if I assume you are sane) to your advantage to delete.

I tried


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2018)

Donald has a large hair up his ass about something, he's worried and should be!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The President Is In A Foul Mood’ | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*





New reports say President Trump is spiraling and the White House is in chaos. Stephanie Ruhle is joined by LA Times White House Reporter Eli Stokols and Politico Senior Washington Correspondent Anna Palmer to discuss the president’s attacks on world leaders and his own staff and which top officials could be on their way out.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2018)

'cocoon of bitterness and resentment..'

mueller has closed all the doors- nowhere to run..he's going to make this as painful for him as trump has made this for us..we are witnessing the beginning of the end.

they're going to need to take him out in one of these:







be prepared, he's not going to go classy..it's going to be ugly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

I think Whitaker might have bullshitted Trump to get the acting AG gig, if he didn't know he can't get away with it before, he does now and I figure you'll hear Donald freaking out on him soon if he doesn't get what he wants. Whitaker has the job and the paycheck that goes with it and he'll be difficult for Donald to replace, why wouldn't he lie to Trump to get what he wants?

Maybe this is one of the reasons Trump is freaking out, he's got everything riding on Whitaker and I figure Whitaker might fuck him.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Opinion | Don't panic about the future of the Mueller investigation — yet*




Acting attorney general Matthew Whitaker may now be in charge of the Mueller probe, but he's more constrained than you might think, says Post contributor and law expert Randall D. Eliason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

Whitaker had better not be passing info on to Donald because Donald will blurt it out in public and might already have! Looks like the experts are pretty confident about shit happening real soon and it looks like Donald knows about it, someone is going to want to know how he found out some day and Donald will probably tell them who told him...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indictments Coming? What Mueller's Latest Move Means For President Trump | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Mueller's team & lawyers for Paul Manafort told a federal court they want more time before filing a status update in Manafort's case. So what could this be signaling about Trump & Mueller's investigation? Maya Wiley & Frank Figliuzzi react.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

He's gonna have a blow out and then a meltdown while Mitch McConnell goes "Cluck cluck cluck" and runs around in circles like a chicken...
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Dr Bandy Lee Explains The Danger Posed By Donald Trump*





Mental Health Professionals Protecting America
Published on Sep 24, 2018

*MSNBC Guest Bandy Lee 'We Must Act Soon' Against Mentally Ill Trump Or Risk Him Going 'Violent'*


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2018)

The Holiday Season just became brighter.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> The Holiday Season just became brighter.


we just got a cold front last night, breaking the heat finally- it's been an oven everyday mid-90's +humidity.

it felt like what i would consider a miracle.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 16, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> we just got a cold front last night, breaking the heat finally- it's been an oven everyday mid-90's +humidity.
> 
> it felt like what i would consider a miracle.


I'll trade you some of this for a little of that heat lol


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> I'll trade you some of this for a little of that heat lol
> View attachment 4234069


gladly- we had no winter last year..can't wait to go outside again later..it feels amazing but only lasts a day or two.


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2018)

Manafort's lawyers and the Mueller prosecutors have mutually asked for a 10 day extension of his sentencing, so we can expect indictments coming soon. Trump has more knowledge of the investigation, either from Whitaker passing along information, or even Mueller giving the grifter in chief a heads up, evidenced by his recent meltdown. That has the Dotard panicking. The concern is that he'll start a new war, just to deflect from it all, but I think the next week will provide a real Thanksgiving. There will be many more indictments to come, so buckle up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

topcat said:


> Manafort's lawyers and the Mueller prosecutors have mutually asked for a 10 day extension of his sentencing, so we can expect indictments coming soon. Trump has more knowledge of the investigation, either from Whitaker passing along information, or even Mueller giving the grifter in chief a heads up, evidenced by his recent meltdown. That has the Dotard panicking. The concern is that he'll start a new war, just to deflect from it all, but I think the next week will provide a real Thanksgiving. There will be many more indictments to come, so buckle up.


hope you're right, give all of team trump indictments for christmas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

topcat said:


> Manafort's lawyers and the Mueller prosecutors have mutually asked for a 10 day extension of his sentencing, so we can expect indictments coming soon. Trump has more knowledge of the investigation, either from Whitaker passing along information, or even Mueller giving the grifter in chief a heads up, evidenced by his recent meltdown. That has the Dotard panicking. The concern is that he'll start a new war, just to deflect from it all, but I think the next week will provide a real Thanksgiving. There will be many more indictments to come, so buckle up.


Maybe they are gonna do a " shock and awe" on Donald with multiple indictments coming from all directions, the Stormy stuff from the SDNY, Mueller with the Russia stuff, perhaps tax and money laundering crimes coming from other parts of the government. Rosenstein & Mueller know that Donald will freak out and fire both of them so they might as well lay all the cards on the table at once since they won't get a second chance as Trump fires his way through the DOJ, until the senate pulls the rug out from under him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe they are gonna do a " shock and awe" on Donald with multiple indictments coming from all directions, the Stormy stuff from the SDNY, Mueller with the Russia stuff, perhaps tax and money laundering crimes coming from other parts of the government. Rosenstein & Mueller know that Donald will freak out and fire both of them so they might as well lay all the cards on the table at once since they won't get a second chance as Trump fires his way through the DOJ, until the senate pulls the rug out from under him.


i hope so, but this all reminds me of the scene in blazing saddles where Hedley Lamar is telling the Governer "we have to protect out phony baloney jobs".....how many politicians, either republican or democrat, wants to change the status quo? how many want to start a precedent of politicians actually being held responsible for their actions? i hope they surprise me, but all i see happening is trump finishing out his one term....and then possibly being indicted for some things...i really want to be wrong...HArrumph....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope so, but this all reminds me of the scene in blazing saddles where Hedley Lamar is telling the Governer "we have to protect out phony baloney jobs".....how many politicians, either republican or democrat, wants to change the status quo? how many want to start a precedent of politicians actually being held responsible for their actions? i hope they surprise me, but all i see happening is trump finishing out his one term....and then possibly being indicted for some things...i really want to be wrong...HArrumph....


No democratic politician will have to tell the lifers in the national security community and the DOJ to go after this cocksucker hammer and tongs in hand! Trump has committed many crimes, lost many supporters and has accumulated many enemies, too many people want his scalp, including yerself!

PS Trump does bear a striking resemblance to the character of the scatter brained "Governor" played by Mel Brooks in Blazing Saddles, life imitates art.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> The Holiday Season just became brighter.


Donald's nuts roasting on an open fire, Mueller nipping at his ass...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2018)

*The White House Has Reached Peak Insanity*




According to an aide, the White House has reached a level of insanity unlike anything before. And that's saying something.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2018)

*Monologue: Burning Down the House | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Trump's response to the California wildfires and paranoia over the Mueller probe.

*New Rule: Just Don't Go There | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his final New Rule of the season, Bill calls on Americans to find something to talk about other than politics.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Monologue: Burning Down the House | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep NEW RULES


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Monologue: Burning Down the House | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn it i hate bill maher.....i don't care if every word that's ever come out of his mouth is 100% correct( not that he's anywhere close to 100% )....he's the most self righteous, sanctimonious, smug, rude, fucking asshole i've ever had the displeasure to observe......and it disturbs me enough people like this cocksucker that he has his own show....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/18/politics/donald-trump-william-mcraven/index.html

https://www.stripes.com/news/former-admirals-and-generals-warn-trump-is-dangerous-to-military-and-country-1.430242

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/us/politics/president-trump-military.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trumps-election-eve-border-mission-puts-the-military-in-partisan-crosshairs/2018/11/02/880dd048-deb5-11e8-85df-7a6b4d25cfbb_story.html?utm_term=.63a026544ca3

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/donald-trump-skinny-budget-generals-veterans-diplomacy-us-state-department-foreign-aid-programmes-a8207646.html

seems like the commander in chief doesn't have the support of his generals, or his troops....
seems like trump, the "very stable genius" is smarter than the generals and admirals, and will show them all how it's supposed to be done......as soon as he figures out what the fuck "it" is......
i hope the military starts to stand up to this idiot and his fucking lunacy...put a few troops on the border, put a lot of troops in Florida, helping to clean up.....put a lot of troops in California, helping to clean up....maybe even loan a few to Cuba.....
ommfg....how did we come to this?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2018)

*Democrats file lawsuit challenging Whitaker appointment*




Three Democratic senators on Monday filed a lawsuit challenging the appointment of acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2018)

*LOCK HER UP!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WaPo: Ivanka used personal email for government business*




The Washington Post reports that first daughter, and White House adviser, Ivanka Trump sent hundreds of government emails using a personal email account.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2018)

*It’s time for the rats to leave Trump’s sinking ship*
By Eugene Robinson
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/its-time-for-the-rats-to-leave-trumps-sinking-ship/2018/11/19/1720f592-ec3c-11e8-96d4-0d23f2aaad09_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f4b1b6787ed9

Like a television show that has jumped the shark, President Trump’s frantic act grows more desperate and pathetic by the day.

Asked by Chris Wallace of “Fox News Sunday” to grade his presidency, Trump absurdly replied: “Look, I hate to do it, but I will do it, I would give myself an A-plus. Is that enough? Can I go higher than that?”

Much closer to the mark is the assessment by Republican lawyer and operative George Conway, the husband of one of Trump’s closest White House aides, counselor Kellyanne Conway: “The administration is like a s---show in a dumpster fire.”

And it is all getting worse. The cravenness, incompetence, corruption, dysfunction, insanity — all of it.

Trump is anxious to award himself high marks because the nation, in no uncertain terms, just flunked him. A blue wave swept Democrats to take control of the House, with the party grabbing its biggest haul of GOP-held seats since the Watergate midterm following Richard M. Nixon’s resignation in 1974. Republican bastions such as Texas and Georgia became competitive for the first time in more than a generation. Orange County, Calif., the birthplace of Reagan-era conservatism, will be represented exclusively by Democrats when the new Congress convenes.


Trump made three campaign trips to Montana — a state he won in 2016 by 20 points — in an attempt to knock off Democratic incumbent Sen. Jon Tester, against whom Trump holds a personal grudge. (Tester led the successful fight against Trump’s bizarre attempt to install his personal physician as head of Veterans Affairs.) Nevertheless, Tester prevailed.


President Trump speaks at a White House ceremony last week. (Calla Kessler/The Washington Post)
No wonder that multiple news reports describe the president as angry, frustrated and even less rational than usual. He has neglected his ceremonial duties, declining to join other world leaders at a ceremony in France commemorating the 100th anniversary of the end of World War I and failing to lay a wreath at Arlington National Ceremony for Veterans Day.

“I probably, you know, in retrospect I should have, and I did last year,” Trump told Wallace about going to Arlington. Fact check: He didn’t. On Veterans Day 2017, Trump was in Vietnam.


It is mystifying why Trump, at a moment when he should be licking his wounds, seems intent on alienating veterans and the military. In that same interview with Wallace, who generally managed to keep a straight face, Trump went out of his way to attack retired Adm. William H. McRaven, who oversaw the raid that killed Osama bin Laden.

Back in August, McRaven had criticized Trump as a national embarrassment in a Post op-ed. A rational leader would have let it pass. Trump, who is anything but rational, called McRaven a “Hillary Clinton fan” and an “Obama backer” and implied that the former Navy SEAL was something of a slacker. “Wouldn’t it have been nice if we got Osama bin Laden a lot sooner than that, wouldn’t it have been nice?” Trump said.

Seriously, that is what the commander in chief thinks about one of the all-time greatest triumphs of U.S. intelligence and special ops. Unbelievable. Sad.


Republicans who might be inclined to sign up for another season of Trump’s fading reality show should pause and take stock. There should be no doubt, at this point, that the man is a giant loser who will drag the GOP down with him.

“I wasn’t on the ballot,” he whined to Wallace. But he spent weeks on the campaign trail, begging supporters to vote as if he were. At almost every stop, he said that a vote for the GOP candidate would be “a vote for me.” The result? Millions more voted against Trump than for him. And this was just a warm-up for 2020.

Trump has already robbed the GOP of any coherent philosophy. The party that once supported the military now abuses it as a scapegoat. The party that once stood for fiscal responsibility now manages the nation’s finances in a manner that drunken sailors would find imprudent. The party that once claimed to champion personal rectitude and Christian morality now winks at payoffs to paramours and porn stars. The party that once valued order now celebrates Sybaritic chaos.


Come January, a Democratic House will begin performing the oversight duties that Speaker Paul D. Ryan (R-Wis.) neglected. Does anyone believe that proper scrutiny of, say, the Trump family’s international business dealings is likely to improve the president’s political standing? I don’t.

In the Churchillian sense, the midterm election was the “end of the beginning.” My understanding is that rats tend to leave a sinking ship.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2018)

*Donald Trump Goes To Battle With Another War Hero*




A week after skipping out on multiple ceremonies honoring veterans, Donald Trump is now lashing out at the war hero who led the charge to take out Osama bin Laden.

*Trump Flubs The Name Of The Disaster Zone He's In*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's gonna have a blow out and then a meltdown while Mitch McConnell goes "Cluck cluck cluck" and runs around in circles like a chicken...
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Dr Bandy Lee Explains The Danger Posed By Donald Trump*
> 
> ...


ummmmmmm, we didn't know this?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's gonna have a blow out and then a meltdown while Mitch McConnell goes "Cluck cluck cluck" and runs around in circles like a chicken...
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *Dr Bandy Lee Explains The Danger Posed By Donald Trump*
> 
> ...


I don't like Trump either but, you must know,

The people of the US aren't going to break our constitution just to please some Canadians. Until a super majority of Senators agree that Trump must go, he will remain in office. Maybe you know something I don't know but nothing has changed in the Senate to signal this is possible.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> goddamn it i hate bill maher.....i don't care if every word that's ever come out of his mouth is 100% correct( not that he's anywhere close to 100% )....he's the most self righteous, sanctimonious, smug, rude, fucking asshole i've ever had the displeasure to observe......and it disturbs me enough people like this cocksucker that he has his own show....


0.3% market share among cable viewers who are a shrinking population might be enough to keep his show alive but isn't really much to talk about. Gold Rush, a reality tv show about gold miners in Alaska has twice his market share.

Let the 0.3% have their Bill. He's less harmless than anything on Fox.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> He's less harmless than anything on Fox.


So you're saying he's more harmful?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> 0.3% market share among cable viewers who are a shrinking population might be enough to keep his show alive but isn't really much to talk about. Gold Rush, a reality tv show about gold miners in Alaska has twice his market share.
> 
> Let the 0.3% have their Bill. He's less harmless than anything on Fox.


ok, i guess i have my "opiate"....let the masses have theirs....the dumbass, ignorant....nm....let the masses have theirs


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So you're saying he's more harmful?


I knew what he was saying.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/20/investing/why-dow-dropped/index.html

Tell me more about how trump is good for the economy.......
seriously....where are all the guys who keep saying it's ok to be a traitorous, misogynist, racist, lying piece of shit, as long as the economy is in great shape?.....


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So you're saying he's more harmful?


Who knows what I said? Somebody deleted my post. Not that I care but I didn't use any naughty words or dox anybody so fuck you whoever did that. 

I think that if he were more harmless then he'd be more harmful than somebody who is much more harmless.

Or something like that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I don't like Trump either but, you must know,
> 
> The people of the US aren't going to break our constitution just to please some Canadians. Until a super majority of Senators agree that Trump must go, he will remain in office. Maybe you know something I don't know but nothing has changed in the Senate to signal this is possible.


I don't want you to break the constitution, Trump already did that, just for the congress to enforce it and do their duty, just like a majority of Americans want. The senate is not impervious to public pressure and Mitch McConnell might be having trouble holding things together.

Guess we will just have to see what Mueller and the lifers in the DOJ have and we might not hear much until the congress changes next year. I think they might whack Trump and a bunch of others all at once, cause Trump will panic fire dozens in the DOJ and they might only get one chance. I wonder if Matt Whitaker has a preassigned pardon in his pocket? Dunno if it would stand up with the SCOTUS though.

The point of the post is that Donald is getting more erratic as the heat gets turned up, his psychopathology predicts his behavior, so does the maxim, the best predictor of future behavior is past performance. Donald has never remotely experienced the kind of stress he's gonna endure over the coming months and he does not deal with stress, or reality for that matter, very well.

Yer best option is he strokes out cheeseburger in one hand and an iphone in the other, found dead in bed mid tweet...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is the latest example of Trump breaking the US constitution.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump raised investigating Clinton with Rosenstein, Whitaker and McGahn*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/20/politics/donald-trump-don-mcgahn-clinton-comey/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump on multiple occasions raised with Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein and Matt Whitaker, who was then-chief of staff to Jeff Sessions, whether the Justice Department was progressing in investigating Hillary Clinton, according to a source familiar with the matter.

The President also wanted his previous White House counsel, Don McGahn, to ask the Justice Department to prosecute Clinton on numerous occasions, but McGahn rebuffed doing that, the source said.
Anticipating the question about Clinton would be raised, Whitaker came prepared to answer with what Justice was doing on Clinton-related matters, including the Clinton Foundation and Uranium One investigations, the source said. The source added that Whitaker was trying to appease the President, but did not seem to cross any line.
The New York Times first reported on Trump's requests to McGahn to prosecute Clinton, as well as former FBI Director James Comey.
The Justice Department did not immediately respond to CNN's requests for comment.
In March, then-Attorney General Sessions revealed that Utah's top federal prosecutor, John Huber, was looking into allegations that the FBI abused its powers in surveilling a former Trump campaign adviser, and claims that more should have been done to investigate Clinton's ties to a Russian nuclear energy agency, which have not been proven.
And in January, CNN reported that the US attorney and FBI in Arkansas were investigating allegations of corruption related to the Clinton Foundation. The FBI and federal prosecutors are looking into whether donors to the foundation were improperly promised policy favors or special access to Clinton while she was secretary of state in exchange for donations to the charity's coffers, as well as whether tax-exempt funds were misused, the official said. A spokesman for Clinton dismissed the allegations as unfounded.
William Burck, a lawyer for McGahn, issued a statement following the Times report that said the President hadn't ordered prosecutions of Clinton or Comey.
"Mr. McGahn will not comment on his legal advice to the president. Like any client, the president is entitled to confidentiality. Mr. McGahn would point out, though, that the president never, to his knowledge, ordered that anyone prosecute Hillary Clinton or James Comey," Burck said.
The White House did not immediately respond to CNN's requests for comment.
This is a breaking story and will be updated.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't want you to break the constitution, Trump already did that, just for the congress to enforce it and do their duty, just like a majority of Americans want. The senate is not impervious to public pressure and Mitch McConnell might be having trouble holding things together.
> 
> Guess we will just have to see what Mueller and the lifers in the DOJ have and we might not hear much until the congress changes next year. I think they might whack Trump and a bunch of others all at once, cause Trump will panic fire dozens in the DOJ and they might only get one chance. I wonder if Matt Whitaker has a preassigned pardon in his pocket? Dunno if it would stand up with the SCOTUS though.
> 
> ...


Nope, our constitution is just fine. We aren't going to tear it up for Canada or right wingers or people on the left. 

Until 30 Republican Senators say they are ready to remove Trump from office, there is no good reason to pursue impeachment.

Trump's going to finish his two remaining years and then we'll deal with the carnage he'll leave behind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2018)

the platform i'm looking for someone to run on, is "Erase the tRump legacy".....undo everything he's done, de-privatize nasa, re-fund pbs and the national parks, fire every incompetent fuck he put into an ambassador position, tell the nra to get fucked, tell hate groups to shut the fuck up, work with the rest of the government to straighten out immigration...fuck, just work WITH the rest of the government, not against it....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Who knows what I said? Somebody deleted my post. Not that I care but I didn't use any naughty words or dox anybody so fuck you whoever did that.
> 
> I think that if he were more harmless then he'd be more harmful than somebody who is much more harmless.
> 
> Or something like that.


Your post wasn't deleted


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, our constitution is just fine. We aren't going to tear it up for Canada or right wingers or people on the left.
> 
> Until 30 Republican Senators say they are ready to remove Trump from office, there is no good reason to pursue impeachment.
> 
> Trump's going to finish his two remaining years and then we'll deal with the carnage he'll leave behind.


Like I said, Trump broke the constitution, though I can see amending it one day as required by the passing of time and changes in society. The current constitution depends on the personal character and integrity of the POTUS who controls a third of the government, but the current occupant of the office lacks these basic human qualities. Your constitution is not fine, but a deeply flawed document and Trump has exposed it as such, the constitution was a creation of men, not God. The current problem with America involves more than the constitution, but the will of those who enforce it and the hatred that has almost half the nation driven mad and Hell bent on self destruction.

If Trump lasts 2 more years it will be because the constitution is broken, it's just a piece of paper without those who keep the oath they swore to it. There is more to a constitution than paper and words, there are oaths and the integrity (or lack of) of those who have sworn to protect and defend it from the likes of Trump.

If there is cause then the house should impeach Trump and present the case to the senate before the next election, the senators will be on the record and then the American people can judge them and the evidence for themselves. Senators cannot say what they will do until presented with the evidence at the trial. You'll need 67 senators to convict Trump, about a dozen republicans...


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your constitution is not fine, but a deeply flawed document


Shut up, clown


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I don't like Trump either but, you must know,
> 
> The people of the US aren't going to break our constitution just to please some Canadians.


@DIY-HP-LED


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

Canada is a good friend and trading partner.....but i don't think many Canadians have fuck all to tell us about politics
 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2018/02/07/peoplekind-is-the-least-of-justin-trudeaus-problems/?utm_term=.72fc7633c9a6

https://www.mtlblog.com/whats-happening/10-things-justin-trudeau-has-done-horribly-wrong-as-canadas-prime-minister

https://theconversation.com/why-justin-trudeau-is-not-the-leader-many-believe-he-is-90796



soooo, maybe just check the attitude, maple syrup


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist


We’re winning, patriots. ... And wayyy more than you realize right now... 

5:26 AM - 21 Nov 2018


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Canada is a good friend and trading partner.....but i don't think many Canadians have fuck all to tell us about politics
> View attachment 4236731
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2018/02/07/peoplekind-is-the-least-of-justin-trudeaus-problems/?utm_term=.72fc7633c9a6
> 
> ...


dang is his maple leaf hot..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

The current constitution depends on the personal character and integrity of the POTUS who controls a third of the government, but the current occupant of the office lacks these basic human qualities. The current problem with America involves more than the constitution, but the will of those who enforce it and the hatred that has almost half the nation driven mad and Hell bent on self destruction.

Who wants to respond to the above, not react. I didn't kick Uncle Sam in the nuts here, but I'm raising reasonable concerns that I'm pretty sure will be addressed one day. 

The US constitution is good enough for now, it has to be, but face it, a simple minded asshole like Donald Trump has damn near broken you as a country and he damn well broke the constitution. The main problem now is with the congress, specifically the senate, not the constitution, though he is exploiting "holes" in it too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I don't like Trump either but, you must know,
> 
> The people of the US aren't going to break our constitution just to please some Canadians. Until a super majority of Senators agree that Trump must go, he will remain in office. Maybe you know something I don't know but nothing has changed in the Senate to signal this is possible.


Yeah, who do they think they are, Russians?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

a simple minded asshole like donald trump was in the right place at the right time, with the right backing....letting politics become self controlling is the problem. a lack of checks and balances is the problem.....trump is just a fucking tumor, caused by the underlying cancer....corrupt government with no one to stop it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Canada is a good friend and trading partner.....but i don't think many Canadians have fuck all to tell us about politics
> View attachment 4236731
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2018/02/07/peoplekind-is-the-least-of-justin-trudeaus-problems/?utm_term=.72fc7633c9a6
> 
> ...


Trudeau is normal and I don't always agree with him, these are the kind of stories you'd see about your own government in normal times with normal people at the helm.

Your political system is about to make a major adjustment and the shit is really about to hit the fan, the constitution and more importantly the people who enforce it are about to be tested.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trudeau is normal and I don't always agree with him, these are the kind of stories you'd see about your own government in normal times with normal people at the helm.
> 
> Your political system is about to make a major adjustment and the shit is really about to hit the fan, the constitution and more importantly the people who enforce are about to be tested.


i think you're going to be disappointed....trump will go out with a whimper, in two years, at the end of his term. he lost his majority, and won't get shit done for the rest of his administration, judges will block everything for long enough for him to get out of office...then the damage control can start in earnest....no point in trying to fix shit in the middle of the storm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> Shut up, clown





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're going to be disappointed....trump will go out with a whimper, in two years, at the end of his term. he lost his majority, and won't get shit done for the rest of his administration, judges will block everything for long enough for him to get out of office...then the damage control can start in earnest....no point in trying to fix shit in the middle of the storm


All I can say is the expert lawyer talking heads on TV are saying there's a reckoning coming soon and they appear to be in agreement. From what we've seen in the press so far it looks like several slam dunk cases any one of which could knock Trump out of office. I don't think the democrats are gonna be in any hurry about Trump unless he forces their hand, he's good for their 2020 election prospects. They will want to impeach and try him in the senate though, so they can put the republican senators on the spot with a publicly televised impeachment trial.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> Shut up, clown


Sometimes when yer watching the drunken neighbors wrestling naked on their front lawn one will occasionally look up and tell ya to "Fuck off", it doesn't make it less interesting though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're going to be disappointed....trump will go out with a whimper, in two years, at the end of his term. he lost his majority, and won't get shit done for the rest of his administration, judges will block everything for long enough for him to get out of office...then the damage control can start in earnest....no point in trying to fix shit in the middle of the storm


See what I mean, these guys are not light weights, but are experienced lawyers and prosecutors, legal experts. These two things mentioned here only scratch the surface, there are lot's more slam dunk cases to be made against Trump. Mueller and the SDNY are gonna corn hole this fucker and the DOJ and FBI are gonna need a tractor trailer to deliver all the evidence to congress.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fmr. DOJ Prosecutor: I Could Draft Trump Indictment Right Now | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




A New York Times report reveals President Trump wanted to order the Justice Department to prosecutor two of his biggest political adversaries: Hillary Clinton and former FBI Director James Comey. Former Prosecutor Gene Rossi tells Ari Melber that based on the reporting, he could “draft an indictment against” Trump for an “attempt to obstruct justice”.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> See what I mean, these guys are not light weights, but are experienced lawyers and prosecutors, legal experts. These two things mentioned here only scratch the surface, there are lot's more slam dunk cases to be made against Trump. Mueller and the SDNY are gonna corn hole this fucker and the DOJ and FBI are gonna need a tractor trailer to deliver all the evidence to congress.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Fmr. DOJ Prosecutor: I Could Draft Trump Indictment Right Now | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Yeah, no doubt a prosecutor could draft an indictment right now. It won't matter until the Senate will act.

Is this a hard concept for you?

The real value of this is to inform the voting public of the inside double dealing and corruption going on during this administration and make it hard for Trump or any Republican to get elected to national office in 2020.

Is this a hard concept for you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All I can say is the expert lawyer talking heads on TV are saying there's a reckoning coming soon and they appear to be in agreement. From what we've seen in the press so far it looks like several slam dunk cases any one of which could knock Trump out of office. I don't think the democrats are gonna be in any hurry about Trump unless he forces their hand, he's good for their 2020 election prospects. They will want to impeach and try him in the senate though, so they can put the republican senators on the spot with a publicly televised impeachment trial.


the same talking heads that laughed about trump's chance to get elected? (of course, i was laughing with them....)


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, no doubt a prosecutor could draft an indictment right now. It won't matter until the Senate will act.
> 
> Is this a hard concept for you?
> 
> ...


why are you so rude to him?- it's thanksgiving..have some heart..you don't need to be like this.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> why are you so rude to him?- it's thanksgiving..have some heart..you don't need to be like this.


When are you going to join the Republican Party? I mean, Democrats are the reason the Kavanaugh made it to the Supreme Court and Gillum didn't get elected as Governor, not to mention Bernie would have won if he'd run as a Republican. So join the Republican Party already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the same talking heads that laughed about trump's chance to get elected? (of course, i was laughing with them....)


These are a different flavor of talking head, the election had political pundits and pollsters, this time around it's experienced prosecutors and former FBI agents talking about their areas of expertise. The ultimate jury for this stuff is the American people and they will stand in judgement over Trump and the GOP senate because they are gonna see the evidence too. I think Mueller and others are gonna make air tight cases in the impeachment trial and it will be political suicide for many republican senators to vote not guilty, it will also be suicide for many if they do. Most of the GOP senate will be in an impossible position and will deserve it, by the time Donald is done with the republicans Mitch McConnell will be sweating over his seat in 2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, no doubt a prosecutor could draft an indictment right now. It won't matter until the Senate will act.
> 
> Is this a hard concept for you?
> 
> ...


I think it was my point all along, Trump will be impeached though, if not, the end of the GOP will be much quicker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2018)

There are conservative judges, but no Trump judges (not even Kavanaugh). This guy is gonna preside over Trump's impeachment trial in the senate, I wonder if Trump is gonna attack him!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chief Justice Roberts Denounces President Trump's 'Obama Judge' Remarks | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




Supreme Court Chief Justice John Roberts criticized remarks made by President Trump who focused his legal upsets in federal court on a judge appointed by former President Obama. NBC's Pete Williams reports.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/he-has-managed-the-most-impeachments-in-history-and-warns-impeaching-kavanaugh-would-be-a-waste-of-time

i'd love for trump and every single asshole he has appointed to get kicked the fuck out so hard the shoe-prints on their asses would be permanent....but it's harder than just shouting "impeach the fucker!".....
politicians have had time to slowly pass laws that protect them from being prosecuted for things that would get the rest of us thrown on the chain gang, makin' littl'uns out of bigguns


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sometimes when yer watching the drunken neighbors wrestling naked on their front lawn one will occasionally look up and tell ya to "Fuck off", it doesn't make it less interesting though.


Ok

Don't forget to tell Grandma we're bringing a pumpkin pie for dinner


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 22, 2018)

i have faith in justice roberts and he's the tie breaker now- he'll do the right thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2018)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-fans-sink-savings-into-iraqi-dinar-scam

this is the level of intelligence that got trump into the whitehouse....a building he should have never been allowed to enter, even as a guest......God said invest in this......fuck me......i am just stunned at this level of stupidity....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-fans-sink-savings-into-iraqi-dinar-scam
> 
> this is the level of intelligence that got trump into the whitehouse....a building he should have never been allowed to enter, even as a guest......God said invest in this......fuck me......i am just stunned at this level of stupidity....


At least they won't be donating the money to Trump's reelection (legal defense) fund. As the old saying goes, "A fool and their money soon part ways", it explains why Donald lost the family fortune, bankrupted casinos and ended up bluffing his way to billionaire status by laundering Russian money. He's still selling his office and selling out his country, the latest buyers are the Saudis, fuck knows how much money (we'll find out one day) they are paying him to let a murder by the crown prince slide by.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At least they won't be donating the money to Trump's reelection (legal defense) fund. As the old saying goes, "A fool and their money soon part ways", it explains why Donald lost the family fortune, bankrupted casinos and ended up bluffing his way to billionaire status by laundering Russian money. He's still selling his office and selling out his country, the latest buyers are the Saudis, fuck knows how much money (we'll find out one day) they are paying him to let a murder by the crown prince slide by.


i don't think it's cash, more likely bases where we want them, to protect the oil we want from the russians...who are busy trying to take over interpol so putin can continue to make people disappear....damn it, what a fucked up web we weave.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving from Donald Trump, a phone call to the troops from his resort, how touching (I wonder who twisted his arm to do it). Guess it would be too much trouble to visit some of them, perhaps the ones deployed as a stunt on the border who are eating MREs for Thanksgiving diner...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump attacks migrants, judges during Thanksgiving call with troops*




President Donald Trump used a Thanksgiving morning call with military members to weigh in on a wide variety of sensitive political topics, a stark departure from typical holiday greetings from the commander in chief.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like another nail in Donald's coffin, Mueller ain't wasting his time, Trump is worried and fighting for his life with a lot riding on Matt Whitaker and Whitaker is being circled by sharks in the DOJ. Whatever Whitaker does will become known, in his position he can only act through others in the DOJ and FBI and they will rat him out to congress and the press. Maybe he has a secret preassigned pardon in his pocket, but that wouldn't stand up with the SCOTUS if he was part of a conspiracy to obstruct justice along with Trump. I think he must have bullshitted Trump about doing all kinds of stuff to impede the investigation just to get the job, he'd be nuts to go out on a limb for Donald under these circumstances, after all the whole world is watching...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WASH POST: ROGER STONE ASSOCIATE IN PLEA NEGOTIATIONS WITH MUELLER*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/stone-associate-jerome-corsi-is-in-plea-negotiations-with-special-counsel-according-to-a-person-with-knowledge-of-the-talks/2018/11/23/29765b3a-eaa5-11e8-a939-9469f1166f9d_story.html?utm_term=.32f44e1ac776

By Rosalind S. Helderman ,
Josh Dawsey and
Manuel Roig-Franzia November 23 at 12:00 PM
Conservative writer and conspiracy theorist Jerome Corsi is in plea negotiations with special counsel Robert S. Mueller III, according to Corsi and another person with knowledge of the talks.

The talks with Corsi — an associate of both President Trump and GOP operative Roger Stone — could bring Mueller’s team closer to determining whether Trump or his advisers were linked to WikiLeaks’ release of hacked Democratic emails in 2016, a key part of his long-running inquiry.

Corsi provided research on Democratic figures during the campaign to Stone, a longtime Trump adviser. For months, the special counsel has been scrutinizing Stone’s activities in an effort to determine whether he coordinated with WikiLeaks. Stone and WikiLeaks have repeatedly denied any such coordination.
*more...*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like a plea deal kinda guy. Would have trouble with the truth in open court and might ask the judge to see his birth certifcate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2018)

proof that a phd in political science from Harvard doesn't mean you're not crazy


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4237602
> Looks like a plea deal kinda guy. Would have trouble with the truth in open court and might ask the judge to see his birth certifcate.


Anyone who fell for the birth certificate shit is a racist fucking dumbassof the highest order


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> proof that a phd in political science from Harvard doesn't mean you're not crazy


And then again, some people are just whores. Always been that way, there's money in it.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4237602
> Looks like a plea deal kinda guy. Would have trouble with the truth in open court and might ask the judge to see his birth certifcate.


did his time in the barrel come whilst i was napping?

<trump gulps urine>

EDIT: damn no perp walk; took the easy way out like a rat jumping a sinking ship.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like another nail in Donald's coffin, Mueller ain't wasting his time, Trump is worried and fighting for his life with a lot riding on Matt Whitaker and Whitaker is being circled by sharks in the DOJ. Whatever Whitaker does will become known, in his position he can only act through others in the DOJ and FBI and they will rat him out to congress and the press. Maybe he has a secret preassigned pardon in his pocket, but that wouldn't stand up with the SCOTUS if he was part of a conspiracy to obstruct justice along with Trump. I think he must have bullshitted Trump about doing all kinds of stuff to impede the investigation just to get the job, he'd be nuts to go out on a limb for Donald under these circumstances, after all the whole world is watching...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *WASH POST: ROGER STONE ASSOCIATE IN PLEA NEGOTIATIONS WITH MUELLER*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/stone-associate-jerome-corsi-is-in-plea-negotiations-with-special-counsel-according-to-a-person-with-knowledge-of-the-talks/2018/11/23/29765b3a-eaa5-11e8-a939-9469f1166f9d_story.html?utm_term=.32f44e1ac776
> ...


it feels like we're 75% of the way up on a roller coaster before all hell breaks lose with the first drop straight down.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Anyone who fell for the birth certificate shit is a racist fucking dumbassof the highest order
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth


I am truly amazed of how many ignorant dumb ass fools we have in this country. Inbreeding did not help


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2018)

Just a reminder that Mueller isn't Trump's greatest threat, this case from the SDNY looks like a slam dunk. Cohen (and his documents & recordings) along with Donald's accountant will sing a song in perfect harmony that will put Donald away for several lifetimes and his buddy Pecker from the National Enquirer will sing along on the FEC violation tune too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*From Fixer To Flipper: How Cohen Changed His Tune On President Donald Trump | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Trump's attorney and fixer Michael Cohen once said he would take a bullet for Trump. Fast forward to today, and he's flipped on the president adding to the legal drama surrounding the Trump White House. Philip Rucker, Tamara Keith, Michael Steele, & Eugene Robinson discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2018)

Here is a CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) news story on the Mueller investigation and if it is drawing to a conclusion. Mueller might be fired, but the investigations will continue for years and congress is yet to begin their investigations. I figure Mueller might end up working for congress or some other congressional commission one day and he will see this thing through to the end.

Donald is gonna end up in prison or dead and I don't think he will complete his term of office, but make no mistake, he's gonna go kicking and screaming all the way out the door and into a prison cell. Donald might go directly from the white house to the jailhouse with no stop in between!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Robert Mueller ending the Russia investigation? | The Investigators with Diana Swain*




Robert Mueller could be on the verge of wrapping up his 18-month long probe into Russian election interference. Diana talks to WIRED contributing editor Garrett M. Graff about the potential endgame.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/11/26/trump-mueller-2016-staffers-1015019
i think any trump staffer that wants to make sworn testimony should be allowed to. then those statements should be fully investigated, and anyone found to be perjuring themselves should join the list waiting prosecution.
the ones who aren't, put them in the public record, for what they're worth


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/11/26/trump-mueller-2016-staffers-1015019
> i think any trump staffer that wants to make sworn testimony should be allowed to. then those statements should be fully investigated, and anyone found to be perjuring themselves should join the list waiting prosecution.
> the ones who aren't, put them in the public record, for what they're worth



donald trump doesn't get to call the shots here so he's going to stomp his hooves..just keep complaining donny-boy..

President Donald Trump complained Monday that Robert Mueller has thus far ignored Trump 2016 campaign staff who the president said want to be interviewed for the special counsel's Russia investigation, renewing his attacks on Mueller's probe into allegations of collusion between Trump's campaign and the Russian government as biased.

"[W]ill he be putting in statements from hundreds of people closely involved with my campaign who never met, saw or spoke to a Russian during this period?" the president wrote, referring to Mueller's expected final report. "So many campaign workers, people inside from the beginning, ask me why they have not been called (they want to be)."

EDIT: those who don't get called, end up indicted, Brainiac


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow is this guy stupid, no wonder he was a crook he's too dumb to make an honest living.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Manafort Breached Plea Deal by Repeatedly Lying, Mueller Says*
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/26/us/politics/mueller-paul-manafort-cooperation.html
By Sharon LaFraniere
Nov. 26, 2018

403
WASHINGTON — Paul Manafort, President Trump’s former campaign chairman, repeatedly lied to federal investigators in breach of a plea agreement he signed two months ago, the special counsel’s office said in a court filing late on Monday.

Prosecutors working for the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, said Mr. Manafort’s “crimes and lies” about “a variety of subject matters” relieve them of all promises they made to him in the plea agreement. But under the terms of the agreement, Mr. Manafort cannot withdraw his guilty plea.

Defense lawyers disagreed that Mr. Manafort had violated the deal. In the same filing, they said Mr. Manafort had met repeatedly with the special counsel’s office and “believes he has provided truthful information.”

But given the impasse between the two sides, they asked Judge Amy Berman Jackson of the United States District Court for the District of Columbia to set a sentencing date for Mr. Manafort, who has been in solitary confinement in a detention center in Alexandria, Va.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2018)

*Colbert Looks Back At America's Epic Fall*




Try as they might, Stephen and Jon find there's no escaping the unavoidable news cycle. In this edition of 'America: Epic Fall,' they look back at the best monologue moments from the autumn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2018)

*Former Top Supreme Court Lawyer: Donald Trump Is Impeachable | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




Former U.S. acting Solicitor General, Neal Katyal, who wrote the rules outlining the Special Counsel’s power joins Ari Melber to discuss bombshell reporting that President Trump tried to order the prosecution of his political rival, Hillary Clinton and a key Mueller probe witness, James Comey. Kaytal notes that it’s easy to “suffer a little bit of amnesia” in the Trump era, because he keeps doing “crazy” and “unconstitutional things”, but that Trump trying to abuse powers by jailing his adversaries is impeachable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2018)

Well it seems Paul Manafort has been a busy boy, no wonder Mueller has been squeezing his nuts until his eyes near popped out. Looks like Roger Stone's "turn in the barrel" next, these two former business partners are still partners in crime it seems.

The Bombshells keep coming like they were dropping from an endless formation of B52s. In normal times this would have been a HUGE story all by itself...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Guardian: Manafort met with Assange in 2016*
*https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/11/27/paul-manafort-julian-assange-ecuadorian-embassy-meeting-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/this-week-in-politics/*

According to the Guardian, former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort is alleged to have met with WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange at the Ecuadorian embassy in London between 2013 and 2016, including a meeting in March 2016 just months before the first WikiLeaks publication of DNC documents.

*Mueller investigating 2017 meeting between Manafort and Ecuador's President*
By Carl Bernstein and Devan Cole, CNN
Updated 2:15 PM ET, Tue November 27, 2018
*https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/27/politics/paul-manafort-julian-assange-meetings/index.html*

Washington (CNN)Special counsel Robert Mueller's team has been investigating a meeting between former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort and Ecuadorian President Lenin Moreno in Quito in 2017 and has specifically asked if WikiLeaks or its founder, Julian Assange, were discussed in the meeting, a source with personal knowledge of the matter tells CNN.

In November 2017, The Associated Press reported that Moreno publicly acknowledged meeting with Manafort and a group of Chinese businessmen who wanted to privatize the country's electric corporation. Moreno said the proposal was rejected.
Earlier Tuesday, The Guardian reported that Manafort secretly met several times with Assange inside the Ecuadorian embassy in London, including around the time he was made a top figure in the Trump campaign. The Guardian, citing sources, said Manafort met with Assange in 2013, 2015 and in the spring of 2016.
Both WikiLeaks and Manafort feature prominently in Mueller's investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election and whether the Trump campaign colluded with Moscow. In a court filing on Monday, Mueller accused Manafort of lying to investigators after agreeing to cooperate with the special counsel's office.
*more...*

*Mueller investigating meeting between Manafort and Ecuador's president*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 27, 2018)

I like Presidents who aren't under investigation or impeached


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wow is this guy stupid, no wonder he was a crook he's too dumb to make an honest living.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Manafort Breached Plea Deal by Repeatedly Lying, Mueller Says*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/26/us/politics/mueller-paul-manafort-cooperation.html
> ...



dang..this is quite explosive..huge even.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wow is this guy stupid, no wonder he was a crook he's too dumb to make an honest living.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Manafort Breached Plea Deal by Repeatedly Lying, Mueller Says*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/26/us/politics/mueller-paul-manafort-cooperation.html
> ...



they're no longer letting us read without paying..i'd be interested in the rest of the article..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well it seems Paul Manafort has been a busy boy, no wonder Mueller has been squeezing his nuts until his eyes near popped out. Looks like Roger Stone's "turn in the barrel" next, these two former business partners are still partners in crime it seems.
> 
> The Bombshells keep coming like they were dropping from an endless formation of B52s. In normal times this would have been a HUGE story all by itself...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



this is big.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2018)

sorry poodle, this is a lie:

"I have never met Julian Assange or* anyone connected to him*," Manafort said in a statement. "I have never been contacted by anyone connected to Wikileaks, either directly or indirectly. I have never reached out to Assange or Wikileaks on any matter. We are considering all legal options against the Guardian who proceeded with this story even after being notified by my representatives that it was false."

solitary confinement..i wonder why? is he still allowed his phone, laptop and printer?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> they're no longer letting us read without paying..i'd be interested in the rest of the article..


Go to the NYT or WP website and click on the story you want to read with the *right mouse button*, next choose *Open in incognito window* from the context menu that appears. Limitless free articles, works with Chrome and Netscape

Might also work with the links I post too.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go to the NYT or WP website and click on the story you want to read with the *left mouse button*, next choose *Open in incognito window* from the context menu that appears. Limitless free articles, works with Chrome and Netscape
> 
> Might also work with the links I post too.


cool, friend..thanks!

i did use your links btw.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2018)

Comforting words from Comey...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Comey says acting AG Whitaker ‘may not be the sharpest knife in our drawer’*
By John Wagner November 27 at 1:30 PM
Former FBI director James B. Comey apparently isn’t too impressed with the mental prowess of President Trump’s acting attorney general.

Matthew G. Whitaker “may not be the sharpest knife in our drawer,” Comey said during a radio interview on Monday night in which he sized up the man Trump installed this month to replace ousted attorney general Jeff Sessions.

Comey was asked by WGBH News in Boston whether he thinks Whitaker could derail special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s investigation of Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election. Whitaker has spoken critically of the inquiry, and Trump — as recently as Tuesday — continues to call it a “witch hunt.”

“I think it’s a worry, but to my mind not a serious worry,” Comey said. “The institution is too strong, and [Whitaker], frankly, is not strong enough to have that kind of impact.”

“He may not be the sharpest knife in our drawer, but he can see his future and knows that if he acted in an extralegal way, he would go down in history for the wrong reasons, and I’m sure he doesn’t want that,” added Comey, who was fired by Trump last year and later wrote a book that portrays the president as an ego-driven congenital liar.

Whitaker, a former U.S. attorney in Iowa, was Sessions’s chief of staff before Trump chose him to lead the Justice Department.

Trump has called Whitaker “a very smart man.” Earlier this year, Trump called Comey “an untruthful slime ball.”


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Comforting words from Comey...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Comey says acting AG Whitaker ‘may not be the sharpest knife in our drawer’*
> ...


I wish I was as confident as Comey. "Congenital" liar gives Trump somewhat of an out. I've never heard of a "liar" gene. Maybe he meant to say "serial". Trump offspring however, perhaps.
Edit: Even then, his family of liars is just a product of conditioning.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 27, 2018)

topcat said:


> I wish I was as confident as Comey. "Congenital" liar gives Trump somewhat of an out. I've never heard of a "liar" gene. Maybe he meant to say "serial". Trump offspring however, perhaps.
> Edit: Even then, his family of liars is just a product of conditioning.


Prolly fits the "firmly established habit" in second definition. Maybe a personality could be inheritable trait that would make a person more prone to lying? All I know is his father wasn't well regarded for his honesty by the people of his time either.

con·gen·i·tal
/kənˈjenədl/
_adjective_

(especially of a disease or physical abnormality) present from birth.
"a congenital malformation of the heart"
synonyms: inborn, inherited, hereditary, innate, inbred, constitutional, inbuilt, natural, inherent
"congenital defects"
(of a person) having a particular trait from birth or by firmly established habit.
"a congenital liar"
synonyms: inveterate, compulsive, persistent, chronic, regular, habitual, obsessive, confirmed;More
In any case, we aren't about to give him a pass on his lying because "he was born that way". nuh-uh nowaynohow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2018)

For a guy who trusts his "gut" and who doesn't care about facts, he sure seems interested in what facts Mueller has uncovered. For a guy holding all the cards he sure is doing a lot of whining and dancing, he looks scared and he should be because he's guilty and knows it. He cheated his way to the presidency not just with Russian help on a few different fronts, but also with several election fraud violations.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump appears consumed by Mueller investigation as details emerge*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/28/politics/donald-trump-robert-mueller-behavior/index.html

*Washington (CNN)Donald Trump's behavior isn't doing much to bolster White House assurances that he's got nothing to worry about from Robert Mueller's probe, after a series of potentially ominous turns in the Russia investigation.*

The President's recent barrage of tweets and comments and testimony from sources close to him -- coinciding with thickening intrigue around the special counsel -- hint instead at deep concern on Trump's part.
"Heroes will come of this, and it won't be Mueller and his terrible Gang of Angry Democrats," Trump tweeted on Tuesday, blasting the special counsel as a "conflicted prosecutor gone rogue."

Despite this outburst of fury, White House press secretary Sarah Sanders painted a portrait of a President who was serenely awaiting Mueller's findings.
"I don't think the President has any concerns about the report because he knows that there was no wrongdoing by him and that there was no collusion," Sanders told reporters at her first daily briefing in a month.
The explanation for Trump's angst over his predicament seems to lie in a flurry of startling and potentially significant developments and reports swirling around his jailed ex-campaign chairman Paul Manafort and other associates.

Trump, the most powerful man in the world who crafted a self-flattering image as the ultimate strongman boss, is in a deeply vulnerable spot and appears to feel cornered and in increasing peril.
He has no choice but to watch as Mueller, an adversary whose discrete public profile makes him an elusive target, grinds away, apparently getting ever closer to Trump's inner circle and perhaps even to the President himself.
*more...*


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 28, 2018)

And his followers don't care. Fascists


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> And his followers don't care. Fascists


I think they are idiots, but we're splitting hairs here. The bottom line is these people believe what they want to, regardless of the facts, they are emotionally driven and their perspective of reality is distorted by racism, fear, hatred and tribalism. When confronted by reality they lie, squirm, deflect and become angry, they are willing to believe the most transparent of lies and idiotic conspiracy theories. It's more of an expression of contempt for the brown folks and their liberal allies than an indicator of low intelligence, though that helps a lot with this kind of non thinking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> And his followers don't care. Fascists


There are no shortage of his "followers" so it makes it very important to vote, these idiots do vote, so if you disagree with their world view, vote and get politically active. Trump and his followers have done wonders for the democratic party, not just votes, but have helped to drive internal reform and change in the party as well.

By the time Trump is done using up the GOP they will be fucking near extinct, they are headed for one Hell of screwing in 2020 and the longer Trump is around the worse it will be.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
Now we’re getting to the “good stuff.” I can’t imagine why tRUmp’s campaign manager needed to travel to the U.K. for meetings with Assange (a RIS/GRU stooge) in 2013, 2015, and 2016... Oh wait, yes I can.  #TeamTreason is going down, patriots.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/nov/27/manafort-held-secret-talks-with-assange-in-ecuadorian-embassy


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
Counterchekist Retweeted Counterchekist

Given all breaking stories today involving #TeamTreason’s connections to @WikiLeaks; one has to wonder about the timing of their, Malcolm Nance, and Jester’s coordinated (and failed) deza attack this past Sunday. You know, especially considering the “weird” timing below...

Counterchekist added,












*Counterchekist*@counterchekist
A.) Guccifer 2.0 first appeared June 15th, 2016; so how did Nance’s “friend” know 14 days prior, and before Crowdstrike released their findings? https://www.thedailybeast.com/exclusive-lone-dnc-hacker-guccifer-20-slipped-up-and-revealed-he-was-a-russian-intelligence-officer……
Show this thread
3:02 PM - 27 Nov 2018


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
It’s stunning how many people completely underestimate a.) how much Mueller already knows; and b.) how much trouble the tRUmp family & campaign are in. No one is escaping this.

6:17 PM - 27 Nov 2018


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2018)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
These arrests are a much bigger deal than most realize... 

https://www.justice.gov/usao-edny/pr/two-international-cybercriminal-rings-dismantled-and-eight-defendants-indicted-causing

9:35 AM - 28 Nov 2018


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 28, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> *Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
> These arrests are a much bigger deal than most realize...
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/usao-edny/pr/two-international-cybercriminal-rings-dismantled-and-eight-defendants-indicted-causing
> ...


Thanks for sharing every little piece of... uh, whatever, that you find on the internet, Tty... Oh, sorry, Schuylaar. A lot of us don't know about Twitter and shit like that. You have the best network of "little birds". We rely upon you and value your copied and pasted opinions. You can tell in that you have made 52 posts in the last day and gotten three "likes".

My only regret... I didn't get to watch a video.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2018)

It looks like Mueller is making his moves, time for Whitaker to step up and stand in front of a speeding freight train, time to see how small Matt's brain is. Look for Donald to start howling at Whitaker soon, if not there's trouble in the DOJ, but the place would leak like a sieve to the press if he did anything. I can imagine the conversation Rosenberg and Mueller would have with this idiot and the kinds of questions they would ask him even if he didn't raise a finger to interfere with the investigation. Matt Whitaker is either scared stiff or he's the dumbest son of a bitch in legal history, he isn't talking to his staff, but to government witnesses.

Since Manafort fucked up his plea deal Cohen has to be real happy, his value to the government is now much higher and his sentence will be much shorter.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Michael Cohen pleads guilty, says he lied about Trump's knowledge of Moscow project*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/29/politics/michael-cohen-guilty-plea-misleading-congress/index.html
(CNN)President Donald Trump spoke with Michael Cohen more extensively about the proposed Trump Tower project in Moscow than Cohen previously told Congress, Cohen admitted in federal court Thursday.
*more...*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thanks for sharing every little piece of... uh, whatever, that you find on the internet, Tty... Oh, sorry, Schuylaar. A lot of us don't know about Twitter and shit like that. You have the best network of "little birds". We rely upon you and value your copied and pasted opinions. You can tell in that you have made 52 posts in the last day and gotten three "likes".
> 
> My only regret... I didn't get to watch a video.


I gave her a "like" for her geographical knowledge regarding Jackson Hole


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2018)

Yep a steady stream of shit is hitting the fan now. Cohen has enough on Trump to get out of jail free and he's gonna, Donald is really rattled over this one, why he even cancelled the meeting with Vlad at the G 20 over it. Uncle Sam has Cohen, Trump's accountant and tons of documents, they got Donald's mouth piece/fixer, his bean counter, recordings, the documents and the emails too. If Donald wasn't POTUS he be in prison, period end of story.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cohen’s new plea deal may be only the tip of the iceberg*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/plum-line/wp/2018/11/29/cohens-new-plea-deal-may-be-only-the-tip-of-the-iceberg/?utm_term=.36a58e1450e3
*Robert S. Mueller III is closing in on President Trump.*

That’s the best interpretation of Thursday’s striking news that the special counsel has obtained a guilty plea and an agreement to cooperate from Michael Cohen, President Trump’s erstwhile attorney, fixer and all-around handyman.

Cohen is now admitting that he lied to Congress about some key matters involving his former boss. But the really important part isn’t what’s in the documents that have been released Thursday; it’s what isn’t in them.

In a nine-page filing, prosecutors laid out a litany of lies that Cohen admitted he told to congressional lawmakers about the Moscow project — an attempt, Cohen said, to minimize links between the proposed development and Trump as his presidential bid was taking off.

Cohen falsely said efforts to build a Trump-branded tower in Moscow ended in January 2016, when in fact discussions continued through that year, the filing said. Among the people Cohen briefed on the status of the project was Trump himself, on more than three occasions, according to the document.

Trump has repeatedly said that he had no business dealings in Russia, tweeting in July 2016, “For the record, I have ZERO investments in Russia” and telling reporters in January 2017 that he had no deals there because he had “stayed away.”

When he spoke to reporters about this Thursday, Trump stressed over and over that it would have been perfectly fine for him to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, as he had long sought to do. Legally speaking, that’s true. But given the controversy around Trump’s solicitousness toward Vladimir Putin and the growing realization that Russia was intervening in the campaign on his behalf, through 2016 it was important for him to distance himself publicly from Russia, which he did many times by stressing that he had no investments there.

That provides the explanation for why Cohen would have lied to Congress about the Moscow deal, claiming that by the time the campaign heated up it was no longer being considered. In the document filed Thursday with Cohen’s guilty plea, the Mueller team explains that while Cohen testified and said publicly that the Moscow project was abandoned before the Iowa caucus in early 2016, that was in fact false:

COHEN made the false statements to (1) minimize links between the Moscow Project and [Trump] and (2) give the false impression that the Moscow Project ended before ‘the Iowa caucus and . . . the very first primary,’ in hopes of limiting the ongoing Russia investigations.

The status of Trump’s long-pursued dream to build a Trump Tower Moscow might seem like a relatively minor part of the entire scandal. Indeed, if you were Trump you might say, “I never told Cohen to lie about that, and anyway, who cares?”

But this matter is only what Cohen is admitting to in exchange for his cooperation with Mueller. It tells us nothing about what else he has told Mueller, and on what subjects.

Here’s what Trump told reporters today about Cohen:

He was convicted of various things unrelated to us. He was given a fairly long jail sentence, and he’s a weak person, and by being weak, unlike other people that you watch, he’s a weak person, and what he’s trying to do is get a reduced sentence. So he’s lying about a project that everybody knew about.

Interestingly enough, just moments later Trump lamented how terribly unfairly Paul Manafort — who also pleaded guilty in exchange for cooperating with prosecutors — is being treated. Manafort is apparently not “weak” in Trump’s eyes. That’s probably because Manfort’s lawyers have been regularly briefing Trump’s lawyers on his sessions with Mueller’s team, meaning Manafort has all but acting as a spy for the president. Manafort is still valuable to Trump; Cohen is not.


But it’s more than that. Just about everyone who has followed this story closely understands that whatever might or might not have happened with Trump and Russia during the campaign, the real threat to the president lies in the Trump Organization. As Adam Davidson of the New Yorker put it, “I am unaware of anybody who has taken a serious look at Trump’s business who doesn’t believe that there is a high likelihood of rampant criminality.”

Cohen was intimately involved for years in that business, making deals and putting out fires. If he’s telling Mueller everything he knows, Trump could be in serious trouble.

Some of what Cohen has to reveal could indeed involve Russia. Let’s recall that despite his denials, Trump has had extensive financial connections to Russia for some time. After a series of business bankruptcies in the 1990s, Trump found it increasingly difficult to convince banks to loan to him, but as Eric Trump reportedly told a golf journalist a few years ago, “we don’t rely on American banks. We have all the funding we need out of Russia.” (Eric Trump has denied saying this.)


Donald Trump Jr. has said something similar. “Russians make up a pretty disproportionate cross-section of a lot of our assets,” the older brother said in 2008, “say in Dubai, and certainly with our project in SoHo and anywhere in New York. We see a lot of money pouring in from Russia.” In addition, Trump properties have been a magnet for Russian oligarchs and mobsters, who have bought hundreds of millions of dollars worth of them for the apparent purpose of money laundering.

Will all of that appear perfectly legal and not potentially scandalous in any way once the details are fully known? What do you think?

From everything we’ve learned over the past couple of years, Cohen seems to have worshiped Trump and wanted desperately to win his favor. But the admiration went only in one direction. As Roger Stone told the New York Times in April, “Donald goes out of his way to treat him like garbage.” It might be time for Cohen to get his payback.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2018)

*Trump should be freaked out right about now*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/opinions/wp/2018/11/29/trump-should-be-freaked-out-right-about-now/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.c3747eac6ea8
By Jennifer Rubin
Opinion writer
November 29 at 2:17 PM
*The Post reports on the latest plea deal with President Trump’s former lawyer Michael Cohen:*

President Trump’s former personal attorney Michael Cohen pleaded guilty Thursday in New York to lying to Congress about a Moscow real estate project that Trump and his company pursued at the same time he was running for president.

In a nine-page filing, prosecutors laid out a litany of lies that Cohen admitted he told to congressional lawmakers about the Moscow project — an attempt, Cohen said, to minimize links between the proposed development and Trump as his presidential bid was well underway.

Cohen’s guilty plea — his second in four months — is the latest development in a wide-ranging investigation by special counsel Robert S. Mueller III into Russian interference in the 2016 election. Activity in that probe has intensified this week, as one planned guilty plea was derailed, and, separately, prosecutors accused Trump’s former campaign chairman Paul Manafort of lying to them since he pleaded guilty.

[…] Cohen previously said the project stalled in January 2016, prompting him to email a top aide to Russian President Vladimir Putin seeking help. Cohen previously said that he never received a response and that the project was halted that month.

Just hours after that news broke, Trump decided to cancel a meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin in Buenos Aires, perhaps fearing a replay of the disastrous appearance with Putin in Helsinki, when Trump sided with him over the conclusive findings of the U.S. intelligence community that Russia meddled in our election.

“Cohen was Trump’s fixer and was clearly part of the effort to conspire with Russia,” said Max Bergmann, who heads the Moscow Project. “Most worrying for Trump, Cohen knows what Trump knew and when he knew it. The walls are closing in.”

There are multiple issues here.

Trump: Cohen lying to get reduced sentence
President Trump on Nov. 29 said his former personal lawyer Michael Cohen is lying to federal prosecutors about a Trump real estate project in Moscow. (The Washington Post)

First, Trump recently turned in his written answers to Mueller. If Mueller asked about the Moscow Trump Tower deal and Trump lied, saying that it had ended in January, that would be a strong basis for a perjury charge. Trump might say that he didn’t know Cohen was continuing in talks with Russia, but the tantalizing detail from the indictment, namely that Cohen communicated with Individual 1 (presumably Trump) three times, suggests that Mueller may have some definitive evidence of the conversations. (Did Cohen tape them?) The Post reports: “Prosecutors seemed to make a point in the document of emphasizing how Cohen had talked with Trump himself — whom they didn’t name — about the project. The document said Cohen lied because he hoped his testimony would limit the ongoing Russia investigations.” In other words, both Cohen and Trump tried to disguise the extent of Trump’s ties with Russia, which, in the context of the campaign, may have been part of a conspiracy to help get him elected.


Second, Trump appears to be conducting foreign policy to avoid implicating himself in wrongdoing, it seems, and therefore has to cancel a meeting to avoid underscoring the appearance that he is under Putin’s thumb. The idea that Trump would meet with Putin and read him the riot act appears to be out of the question.

Third, Cohen plainly is cooperating with Mueller — and not communicating with Trump. Unlike the situation with Manafort, Trump has no way of seeing inside the Cohen-Mueller talks. That creates enormous uncertainty and risk. Trump may already have contradicted himself under oath.

Fourth, if it weren’t obvious already, Cohen’s plea agreement shows that the Mueller probe is not a “witch hunt.” Rep. Jerrold Nadler (D-N.Y.), in line to chair the House Judiciary Committee, issued a statement, which read in part:

The Special Counsel has now secured guilty pleas from President Trump’s personal attorney, his campaign manager, his deputy campaign manager, a foreign policy advisor to his campaign, and his National Security Advisor. He has filed 191 charges against more than thirty individuals—almost all of whom are in President Trump’s orbit, Vladimir Putin’s orbit, or both. The President can pretend that this investigation has nothing to do with him and nothing to do with Russia, but these indictments speak for themselves. We must allow this investigation to run its course without interference from the President or his allies on Capitol Hill. As the new Congress begins, these developments make clear that my colleagues and I must step in and provide accountability. No one is above the law, not even the President, and our job will be to check his impulse to abuse his office to protect himself. We will do everything in our power to allow the Special Counsel to finish his work and follow the facts and the law to their conclusion.

Fifth, the Cohen revelations emphasize the need for legislation to protect Mueller. Senate Minority Leader Charles E. Schumer (D-N.Y.) implored his colleagues to do just that: “It’s a reminder that there has been a remarkable volume of criminal activity uncovered by the special counsel’s investigation. No one — especially not the president — can credibly claim that the investigation is a fishing expedition. Calling Mueller’s investigation a ‘witch hunt’ is just a lie. Plain and simple. A lie.” He continued, “The president’s actions clearly show he has a lot to hide, but he is afraid of the truth and doesn’t want Mueller or anyone else to uncover it. . . . Let’s not forget, President Trump has already fired the attorney general and replaced him with a lackey, without Senate approval, a nominee whose only qualification seems to be that he has a history of criticizing the special counsel.”


Finally, if Cohen is telling the truth, Trump lied during the campaign in flatly denying any deals in Russia. That in itself is a big deal. Trump took a bizarrely pro-Putin stance during the campaign and in the debates specifically. The notion that a candidate would take the side of a foreign foe of the United States while negotiating business deals in that country should be seen as wholly unacceptable, perhaps even an attempt to defraud voters. If he was doing it to assist his own economic interests, it can be seen as a quid pro quo.

But was it illegal or impeachable? If lying about the Trump Tower deal was part of a scheme to conspire/collude with Russia, the latest revelation will be one more fact in a conspiracy charge (or campaign finance violation against Trump). Trump’s shocking insistence Thursday that he was “allowed to do whatever I wanted during the campaign” seems to leave open the possibility that he did not comprehend the ramifications of working with the Russians to feather his own nest and get him elected.

Lying about Russia deals also might be considered one in a series of impeachable acts. Constitutional law professor Laurence Tribe told me, “The only pre-election lying (or other misconduct) that becomes impeachable if and when the candidate wins office is conduct that contributes materially to a fraudulent victory, which much of Trump’s activity with Russia during the 2016 campaign may well have done.” Remember, Article One of Richard Nixon’s impeachment included “making or causing to be made false or misleading public statements for the purpose of deceiving the people of the United States.”


Cohen is helping Mueller to tie Trump — financially, personally, politically — to the highest levels of the Russian government. Whether that amounts to crimes (apart from efforts to obstruct justice) remains to be seen. It does, however, mean that Trump lied his way into the presidency, in part, to protect financial interests in Russia and perhaps to get Russian assistance (e.g., in disclosing dirt on Hillary Clinton). Trump has every reason to panic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2018)

*Cohen Exposes Trump's Business Ties With Russia*




In confessing his own crimes, Michael Cohen has exposed potential wrongdoing by his former boss. Again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2018)

*Toobin: First day I thought Trump may not finish term*




CNN's Jeffrey Toobin discusses Michael Cohen pleading guilty to lying to Congress about a proposed Trump Tower project in Moscow.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Toobin: First day I thought Trump may not finish term*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the GOP will end their support once they no longer can get anything from trump which will be soon..he will have the limited power of executive order only because of the House majority..pelosi will take care to owe him nothing..trump will try- she used to be an '8'.

what GOP does about is another thing because they have no spine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2018)

Be sidetrackedsidetracked

Global warming is on trial in New York.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2018)

'yo, brah..high five!'







'we got away with it..!!!'

so in love..







does anyone think they fvcked yet?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 30, 2018)

If any of us want to read someone's Tweets, we will go to Twitter.

Please stop spamming our forum.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 30, 2018)

rollitup said:


> If any of us want to read someone's Tweets, we will go to Twitter.
> 
> Please stop spamming our forum.


no worries..i won't post anything any longer- see ya!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 30, 2018)

rollitup said:


> If any of us want to read someone's Tweets, we will go to Twitter.
> 
> Please stop spamming our forum.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2018)

schuylaar said:


>


Just found out Ivanka's Aunt Flo was in town down in Argentina?? Sad face.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 30, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> no worries..i won't post anything any longer- see ya!


A perfectly rational response when asked not to subscribe us all to your favorite Twitter feed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2018)

Opinion
*Maybe They’re Just Bad People*
*Not all Trump support is ideological.*
By Michelle Goldberg

Opinion Columnist
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/26/opinion/trump-supporters-bill-white-bryan-eure.html?fallback=0&recId=1DkkIKW7Jvkw9Acww7eNpTXIy4e&locked=0&geoContinent=NA&geoRegion=NS&recAlloc=most_popular&geoCountry=CA&blockId=most-popular&imp_id=948502562&action=click&module=Most Popular&pgtype=Homepage

Seven years ago, a former aide to Ralph Reed — who also worked, briefly, for Paul Manafort — published a tawdry, shallow memoir that is also one of the more revealing political books I’ve ever read. Lisa Baron was a pro-choice, pro-gay rights, hard-partying Jew who nonetheless made a career advancing the fortunes of the Christian right. She opened her book with an anecdote about performing oral sex on a future member of the George W. Bush administration during the 2000 primary, which, she wrote, “perfectly summed up my groupie-like relationship to politics at that time — I wanted it, I worshiped it, and I went for it.”

It’s not exactly a secret that politics is full of amoral careerists lusting — literally or figuratively — for access to power. Still, if you’re interested in politics because of values and ideas, it can be easier to understand people who have foul ideologies than those who don’t have ideologies at all. Steve Bannon, a quasi-fascist with delusions of grandeur, makes more sense to me than Anthony Scaramucci, a political cipher who likes to be on TV. I don’t think I’m alone. Consider all the energy spent trying to figure out Ivanka Trump’s true beliefs, when she’s shown that what she believes most is that she’s entitled to power and prestige.

Baron’s book, “Life of the Party: A Political Press Tart Bares All,” is useful because it is a self-portrait of a cynical, fame-hungry narcissist, a common type but one underrepresented in the stories we tell about partisan combat. A person of limited self-awareness — she seemed to think readers would find her right-wing exploits plucky and cute — Baron became Reed’s communications director because she saw it as a steppingstone to her dream job, White House press secretary, a position she envisioned in mostly sartorial terms. (“Outfits would be planned around the news of the day,” she wrote.) Reading Baron’s story helped me realize emotionally something I knew intellectually. It’s tempting for those of us who interpret politics for a living to overstate the importance of competing philosophies. We shouldn't forget the enduring role of sheer vanity.

That brings us to Monday’s New York Times article about Bill White and his husband, Bryan Eure, headlined “How a Liberal Couple Became Two of N.Y.’s Biggest Trump Supporters.” The answer: ego. A former big-ticket Democratic fund-raiser, White went straight from Hillary Clinton’s election night party to Donald Trump’s when he realized which way the wind was blowing. (“I didn’t want to be part of that misery pie,” he said of the dreary vibe at the Clinton event.) Another turning point came earlier this year when, he claims, Chelsea Clinton snubbed him at Ralph Lauren’s Polo Bar in Manhattan, leading him to call Donald Trump Jr., who offered to come to him right away.

This story, like Baron’s book, is arresting in its picture of shameless, unvarnished thirst. White and Eure mouth some talking points about disliking “identity politics” and valuing “authenticity.” Like a lot of Trump apologists, White insists the president isn’t racist because African-American employment figures have improved during his administration. But the lurid opportunism that’s driving him and his husband to embrace Trump is obvious. Such opportunism is far from rare; it’s just not often that we see it exhibited so starkly.

Trump is hardly the first politician to attract self-serving followers — White and Eure, after all, used to be Clintonites. (The guest list at their lavish wedding, The Times once wrote, “read like a telephone book, if the White Pages printed a version containing only the rich and influential.”) But Trump is unique as a magnet for grifters, climbers and self-promoters, in part because decent people won’t associate with him. With the exception of national security professionals sticking around to stop Trump from blowing up the world, there are two kinds of people in the president’s orbit — the immoral and the amoral. There are sincere nativists, like Bannon and senior adviser Stephen Miller, and people of almost incomprehensible insincerity.

In many ways, the insincere Trumpists are the most frustrating. Because they don’t really believe in Trump’s belligerent nationalism and racist conspiracy theories, we keep expecting them to feel shame or remorse. But they’re not insincere because they believe in something better than Trumpism. Rather, they believe in very little. They are transactional in a way that makes no psychological sense to those of us who see politics as a moral drama; they might as well all be wearing jackets saying, “I really don’t care, do u?”

Baron’s book helped me grasp what public life is about for such people. “I loved being in the middle of something big, and the biggest thing in my life was Ralph,” she wrote in one of her more plaintive passages. “Without him, I was nobody.” Such a longing for validation is underrated as a political motivator. Senator Lindsey Graham, another insincere Trumpist, once justified his sycophantic relationship with the president by saying, “If you knew anything about me, I want to be relevant.” Some people would rather be on the wrong side than on the outside.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/30/politics/michael-cohen-pardon-expectation-donald-trump/index.html

it just shows the lack of foresight trump suffers from, and apparently infects others with. it doesn't occur to trump that anyone else is smarter than he is, so he never expects to get caught in his idiocy....even though he always gets caught in his idiocy.....
it doesn't occur to trump that it might not be a good idea to have sex with porn stars and strippers while married.
it doesn't occur to trump that these same porn stars and strippers aren't going to honor any kind of agreement if it will get them money,attention or both later.
it doesn't occur to trump that there will be some kind of records of all of this, and that people smarter than him might be looking for those records later on.
it didn't occur to trump that that behavior might come back to haunt him, if he ran for president...and a lot of other behavior he would rather have never been brought to light....
and, it didn't occur to either of these monkeys that it would be an incredibly bad idea to pardon a chief witness against trump, when an investigation of trump is just getting into gear and accelerating towards the abyss.....
i'd like to have a president that things occur to.....and advisors that have foresight.....


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2018)

schuylaar said:


>


The look he'll have when his tweeter is taken from him in prison. Sad.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2018)

It would be nice if instead of spamming us with an entire article copied and pasted here, people would post pithy or well said parts of an article to make a point and provide their own comment as well. Then insert a link to the whole article in case the reader wants more information.

It would be nice.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2018)

^^^ And then there are the posts that make no sense whatsoever.



Fogdog said:


> It would be nice if instead of spamming us with an entire article copied and pasted here, people would post pithy or well said parts of an article to make a point and provide their own comment as well. Then insert a link to the whole article in case the reader wants more information.
> 
> It would be nice.


They could write a long commentary about a short article. I don't care. It has grown quite tedious that there are so many Vostok 2.0/Ttystikk type posts.

I guess people get excited and can't help themselves. I am not saying that they have bad intentions, they just need to rethink what the heck they are doing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2018)

Most of the long copy paste opinion pieces are from the WP and NYT that have limited access to their sites so I copy the whole article for the benefit of readers who don't know how to "trick" the sites. Most of these are highly relevant to the topic which is current news and events related to Trump's downfall, the last article though was more peripheral. I thought the shallow self centered motives of Trumpers expressed in the article, "Maybe They’re Just Bad People" are common among those who surround Trump. It helps to divine the motives of key people in the drama like Lindsey Graham.

"Senator Lindsey Graham, another insincere Trumpist, once justified his sycophantic relationship with the president by saying, “If you knew anything about me, I want to be relevant.” Some people would rather be on the wrong side than on the outside".

I would council, know thy enemy, for some of them their true motives are rooted racism, or fear, for others it's greed or vanity. If you want to defeat America's enemies or marginalize them like the con artists who manipulate and control them, you must understand what drives them. Lindsey Graham is not an enemy of America, he just put his own interests ahead of his oath of office and country, just like all the others.

I'll try to post fewer long opinion pieces, but if I do, you are not required to read them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of the long copy paste opinion pieces are from the WP and NYT that have limited access to their sites so I copy the whole article for the benefit of readers who don't know how to "trick" the sites.
> 
> I'll try to post fewer long opinion pieces, but if I do, you are not required to read them.


The free press shouldn't cost a dollar. I appreciate the read, saves me clicks.

The consistency of the formatting streamlines this thread, imo


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> The free press shouldn't cost a dollar. I appreciate the read, saves me clicks.
> 
> The consistency of the formatting streamlines this thread, imo


unlike things that look foreign and unstreamlined?

wouldn't want to go there..it's foreign and unstreamlined..new thoughts..may hurt head.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2018)

wow just wow..that's about right..lets elect him again!


"Senator Lindsey Graham, another insincere Trumpist, once justified his sycophantic relationship with the president by saying, “If you knew anything about me, I want to be relevant.” Some people would rather be on the wrong side than on the outside".

really?, how selfish..he and trump should share a cell


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 2, 2018)

Flaming Narcissist said:


> wow just wow..that's about right..lets elect him again!
> 
> 
> "Senator Lindsey Graham, another insincere Trumpist, once justified his sycophantic relationship with the president by saying, “If you knew anything about me, I want to be relevant.” Some people would rather be on the wrong side than on the outside".
> ...









No irony at all folks.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 2, 2018)

Dump has been awfully quiet on his beloved Twitter this weekend. I hope that piece of shit cant sleep at night...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 2, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of the long copy paste opinion pieces are from the WP and NYT that have limited access to their sites so I copy the whole article for the benefit of readers who don't know how to "trick" the sites. Most of these are highly relevant to the topic which is current news and events related to Trump's downfall, the last article though was more peripheral. I thought the shallow self centered motives of Trumpers expressed in the article, "Maybe They’re Just Bad People" are common among those who surround Trump. It helps to divine the motives of key people in the drama like Lindsey Graham.
> 
> "Senator Lindsey Graham, another insincere Trumpist, once justified his sycophantic relationship with the president by saying, “If you knew anything about me, I want to be relevant.” Some people would rather be on the wrong side than on the outside".
> 
> ...


Not trying to pick a fight.

Stock advice, news, geophysical science, astrophysics, climate science are all better explained and reported in places other than RIU. The cutting edge of pot growing and hot takes on current events is what this site does well. IMO.

I don't read your long posts, FWIW. I don't like being led to a conclusion, I'd rather hear your opinion and draw my own. This all saying that for me, your many long copy and paste type posts make this thread unreadable. I'm interested in your opinions as well as why you came to them. I'm sure you are smart enough to express them concisely. Maybe others want to be spoon fed the news but I think that news reporting is done better elsewhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 2, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Dump has been awfully quiet on his beloved Twitter this weekend. I hope that piece of shit cant sleep at night...


It's widely reported that he can't and is up at all hours tweeting. It's not a conscience that's troubling him, but fear. Mueller is methodical, smart and determined, he knows more than anybody and I'm pretty sure a straight arrow like him despises a greedy asshole like Trump. Mueller wants Trump's ass and his family's too, he's got the bunch of them by the balls and if Trump wasn't POTUS he'd be in prison. Things are sure getting interesting as this drama unfolds, it might be bad for the country, but it's great for ratings, Game of Thrones got nothing on PSYCHO POTUS.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 2, 2018)

It's bad for the county like it's bad for a patient to remove a malignant cancerous tumor. But you're right, he has no conscience, only if it effects himself and his wealth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2018)

Trump had a big twit shit on Michael Cohen today and this video explains why. Cohen along with Trump's bean counter and the documents they will provide will put Trump on the hook for FEC violations, election fraud, Russian conspiracy, obstruction of justice and a host of other crimes too numerous to mention. If Donald doesn't die first he's going to prison forever just as soon as they pry his tiny hands off the presidency, straight from the WH to the jailhouse. Mueller ain't just gonna throw the book at this clown, he's gonna dump an entire legal library on him.

I really do think there will be a thousand assholes in jail or squeal deals before the dust settles on this one. It'll be an excellent enema for the American body politic, a real good cleansing. Donald has gathered every asshole in America to his banner an extraordinary collection of con artists, charlatans, thieves, nuts, racists, fascists, losers and idiots, that is the Trump republican party.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Many Investigations Is Michael Cohen Helping Out? | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




New details have emerged about President Trump and his inner circle including how many investigations Michael Cohen is actually helping out in. NBC’s Ken Dilanian and Tom Winter and former Deputy Assistant Attorney General Elliot Williams join Stephanie Ruhle to break down the latest on President Trump’s former fixer.

*Trump praises Roger Stone's 'guts,' slams former lawyer for cooperating with Mueller*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/03/politics/donald-trump-roger-stone-guts-robert-mueller-michael-cohen-tweets/index.html

The President on Monday also called for Cohen to receive "a full and complete sentence" for crimes he has pleaded guilty to.

_"'Michael Cohen asks judge for no Prison Time.' You mean he can do all of the TERRIBLE, unrelated to Trump, things having to do with fraud, big loans, Taxis, etc., and not serve a long prison term?" Trump tweeted, adding, "He makes up stories to get a GREAT & ALREADY reduced deal for himself, and get [...] his wife and father-in-law (who has the money?) off Scott Free. He lied for this outcome and should, in my opinion, serve a full and complete sentence."_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump had a big twit shit on Michael Cohen today and this video explains why. Cohen along with Trump's bean counter and the documents they will provide will put Trump on the hook for FEC violations, election fraud, Russian conspiracy, obstruction of justice and a host of other crimes too numerous to mention. If Donald doesn't die first he's going to prison forever just as soon as they pry his tiny hands off the presidency, straight from the WH to the jailhouse. Mueller ain't just gonna throw the book at this clown, he's gonna dump an entire legal library on him.
> 
> I really do think there will be a thousand assholes in jail or squeal deals before the dust settles on this one. It'll be an excellent enema for the American body politic, a real good cleansing. Donald has gathered every asshole in America to his banner an extraordinary collection of con artists, charlatans, thieves, nuts, racists, fascists, losers and idiots, that is the Trump republican party.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


i think you're being optimistic. i'll just be happy to get rid of the fucker after his term is over. if he goes to prison, that's just extra candy....it just seems to me that if they had a smoking gun, they would have already used it to shoot trump.....he's a fucking moron, but he has a natural, low cunning, and seems to protect himself naturally, somehow....like the layer of slime that keeps slugs and snails from melting on the sidewalk......


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Dump has been awfully quiet on his beloved Twitter this weekend. I hope that piece of shit cant sleep at night...


they read him the riot act on behavior when a president has passed..don't worry he'll be back to normal soon..laid out the plan for government shutdown- christmas time 'nothing happening..perfect time' -DJT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're being optimistic. i'll just be happy to get rid of the fucker after his term is over. if he goes to prison, that's just extra candy....it just seems to me that if they had a smoking gun, they would have already used it to shoot trump.....he's a fucking moron, but he has a natural, low cunning, and seems to protect himself naturally, somehow....like the layer of slime that keeps slugs and snails from melting on the sidewalk......


I don't think Trump is too optimistic, he's dancing around like there's a hot poker shoved up his ass and is obviously stressed out to the point where he's constantly freaking out. He is committing new crimes and impeachable offenses on twitter by the day now as he wiggles and squirms. Trump might hang himself before Mueller gets around to doing him, he'll be going nuts this weekend because a shit load of info is gonna hit the fan this week in court filings. The fireworks will begin soon...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Trump is too optimistic, he's dancing around like there's a hot poker shoved up his ass and is obviously stressed out to the point where he's constantly freaking out. He is committing new crimes and impeachable offenses on twitter by the day now as he wiggles and squirms. Trump might hang himself before Mueller gets around to doing him, he'll be going nuts this weekend because a shit load of info is gonna hit the fan this week in court filings. The fireworks will begin soon...
















feel free to do further pinch-out.. when putin smiles i imagine that's what a snake would look like if it could..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 4, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think Trump is too optimistic, he's dancing around like there's a hot poker shoved up his ass and is obviously stressed out to the point where he's constantly freaking out. He is committing new crimes and impeachable offenses on twitter by the day now as he wiggles and squirms. Trump might hang himself before Mueller gets around to doing him, he'll be going nuts this weekend because a shit load of info is gonna hit the fan this week in court filings. The fireworks will begin soon...


i believe i've said before, there are situations where i'd be happy to be proven wrong. this is definitely one of them. hope i owe you several drinks before it's over


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2018)

It looks like Flynn squealed his head off right from the beginning, even before Donald tried to get Comey to "go easy on Flynn". I wonder if Trump is gonna change his tune on Flynn's sentencing now that he knows that he told Mueller everything, is he gonna complain that Flynn got no jail time? Is Donald gonna now twit bitch that Flynn should have a long prison sentence?

Donald sure twit bitched about Michael Cohen getting off lightly after cooperating fully with Mueller, figures his ex fixer and lawyer should go to prison for a long time. I wonder why he wants poor Mikey to do hard time? I have a feeling that Paul Manafort and the others waiting on a pardon from Trump will be thrown under the bus, there would be no benefit to Donald to pardon anybody except family members. A pardon is an admission of guilt and it also means the loss of 5th amendment rights and that would mean they'd have to testify against him anyway.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 5, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like Flynn squealed his head off right from the beginning, even before Donald tried to get Comey to "go easy on Flynn". I wonder if Trump is gonna change his tune on Flynn's sentencing now that he knows that he told Mueller everything, is he gonna complain that Flynn got no jail time? Is Donald gonna now twit bitch that Flynn should have a long prison sentence?
> 
> Donald sure twit bitched about Michael Cohen getting off lightly after cooperating fully with Mueller, figures his ex fixer and lawyer should go to prison for a long time. I wonder why he wants poor Mikey to do hard time? I have a feeling that Paul Manafort and the others waiting on a pardon from Trump will be thrown under the bus, there would be no benefit to Donald to pardon anybody except family members. A pardon is an admission of guilt and it also means the loss of 5th amendment rights and that would mean they'd have to testify against him anyway.


flynn did so because of his son who just had a new baby..

donalds family members are going to jail because they will be prosecuted on state matters- unpardonable.

donald sees himself in cohen and he's doing to him what fred did to donald the dotard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2018)

Donald has gotta be nervous about Flynn and Cohen, he should be in fine form this weekend squealing and squirming on twitter. I wonder if Donald has been jerking Whitaker's chain lately, insisting he shut everything down. Good luck with that, Matt has a date with congress in a month and inquiring minds will want to know!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ex-CIA official on Mueller: Size 16 shoe is about to drop*




Former CIA officer Phil Mudd and former prosecutor Laura Coates discuss the significance of Robert Mueller's filing detailing the cooperation of President Trump's former national security adviser Michael Flynn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2018)

*The Trumps, Obamas & Clintons All In One Row*





*Flynn's Sentencing Memo Was So [Redacted]*




When Stephen read Michael Flynn's sentencing memo, he couldn't help but to [redacted].


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has gotta be nervous about Flynn and Cohen, he should be in fine form this weekend squealing and squirming on twitter. I wonder if Donald has been jerking Whitaker's chain lately, insisting he shut everything down. Good luck with that, Matt has a date with congress in a month and inquiring minds will want to know!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ex-CIA official on Mueller: Size 16 shoe is about to drop*
> 
> ...


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? a 16? dang just think of the size of his thumbs.


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 6, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? a 16? dang just think of the size of his thumbs.


And the cervical pain.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2018)

Junior getting indicted tomorrow? Thoughts and prayers for that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2018)

Donald isn't prepared at all for what is about to happen, he lies so much he can't get good lawyers. Apparently the Trump legal strategy is, "Jesus take the wheel", according to sources.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The White House Has No Plan for Confronting the Mueller Report*
*Nervous aides expect the president to lead the way, tweet up a storm—and, Rudy Giuliani promises, fight back.*
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/12/trump-white-house-has-no-plan-counter-mueller-report/577417/

*Nobody knows how the White House plans to respond to the Mueller report—including the people who work at the White House*.

The special counsel is reportedly nearing the end of his probe. Sentencing memos are dropping. Plea deals are being struck. The president’s legal team expects a response to his written interview “soon.”
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 6, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> And the cervical pain.


gotta take the bad with the good, in this case


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 6, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has gotta be nervous about Flynn and Cohen, he should be in fine form this weekend squealing and squirming on twitter. I wonder if Donald has been jerking Whitaker's chain lately, insisting he shut everything down. Good luck with that, Matt has a date with congress in a month and inquiring minds will want to know!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Ex-CIA official on Mueller: Size 16 shoe is about to drop*
> 
> ...



mueller did a BRILLIANT takeaway..flynn gave mueller so much information that he's recommending no jail time which will eat at; and pulls the pardon rug right out from underneath trump

that's was his only ace up his sleeve.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm not kidding this is what the new US ambassador to the UN said...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Heather Nauert cited D-Day as the height of U.S.-German relations. Now she’s headed to the U.N.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/12/07/heather-nauert-cited-d-day-height-us-german-relations-now-shes-headed-un/?utm_term=.9591efe7ec29

By Isaac Stanley-Becker December 7 at 6:55 AM
The United Nations came into existence to vanquish Germany, as 26 nations jointly pledged in 1942 not to surrender to “savage and brutal forces seeking to subjugate the world.”

Three-quarters of a century later, the woman who would soon become President Trump’s pick to represent the United States at the United Nations cited the D-Day landings — a cornerstone of this unwavering Allied pledge and the basis of the Nazi defeat on the Western Front — to showcase the strength of German-American relations.

“When you talk about Germany, we have a very strong relationship with the government of Germany,” Heather Nauert, the State Department’s spokeswoman, said in June. As evidence of that long-standing friendship between the United States and Germany, Nauert added: “Tomorrow is the anniversary of the D-Day invasion. We obviously have a very long history with the government of Germany, and we have a strong relationship with the government.” She also pointed to the example of the Marshall Plan, which rebuilt Western Europe in the ashes of Adolf Hitler’s quest for global domination.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

you know, donnie is going to make some lawyer very, very, wealthy.....whoever heads that team is going to make out like a bandit....obstruction of justice, collusion, tax evasion, campaign malfeasance...things i don't even know the names of...yet.....
you would imagine, after this pile of shit not only hits the fan, but crushes it...that republicans would just shut the fuck up and be ashamed for a few years, but somehow i doubt that....somehow, i think they'll continue this nonpartisan bullshit till we have to rise up and do something about it ourselves......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> somehow, i think they'll continue this nonpartisan bullshit till we have to rise up and do something about it ourselves......


Like vote them out of office and make the GOP extinct, the right needs to split into the conservative party and the Trump party, let two new parties arise from the ashes of the republican party. The money will follow the conservative party, the Trumpers will be led into the political and financial wilderness to starve and die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, donnie is going to make some lawyer very, very, wealthy....


He'd better make sure he gets paid up front in cold hard cash, dead beat Donnie has a reputation for stiffing lawyers and lying to them too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2018)

Here's what that "high point in US German relations" looked like, just in case anybody missed the above reference. This is what yer granddaddy did to be free...
*Saving Private Ryan - Omaha Beach HD*




Saving Private Ryan - 1998 - Directed by Steven Spielberg - Depiction of the Omaha Beach assault

*Heather Nauert cited D-Day as the height of U.S.-German relations. Now she’s headed to the U.N.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ns-now-shes-headed-un/?utm_term=.9591efe7ec29


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He'd better make sure he gets paid up front in cold hard cash, dead beat Donnie has a reputation for stiffing lawyers and lying to them too...


i think who ever decides to lower themselves into the filth far enough to defend the clan deserves what they get....but yeah it ought to be up front, or they may end up having to join a class action suit with all the contractors and other former trump employs he's screwed over during his career of fuckery
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's what that "high point in of US German relations" looked like, just in case anybody missed the above reference. This is what yer granddaddy did to be free...
> *Saving Private Ryan - Omaha Beach HD*
> 
> 
> ...


It was just a lover's spat.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm not kidding this is what the new US ambassador to the UN said...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Heather Nauert cited D-Day as the height of U.S.-German relations. Now she’s headed to the U.N.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/12/07/heather-nauert-cited-d-day-height-us-german-relations-now-shes-headed-un/?utm_term=.9591efe7ec29
> ...



i thought she was cameron diaz..that certainly clears things up.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He'd better make sure he gets paid up front in cold hard cash, dead beat Donnie has a reputation for stiffing lawyers and lying to them too...


that's why no one will take his case or lend him money.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think who ever decides to lower themselves into the filth far enough to defend the clan deserves what they get....but yeah it ought to be up front, or they may end up having to join a class action suit with all the contractors and other former trump employs he's screwed over during his career of fuckery
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


anyone know whatever happened to the missing $107M from the Inaugural Account?..perhaps- no..never mind.. but had it been there he might've been able to use it if it didn't disappeared into thin air.

*Why Trump’s inauguration money is a major part of Mueller’s Russia investigation*
*Russia-tied donations and oligarch connections have drawn Mueller’s interest.*

https://www.vox.com/2018/7/5/17505728/trump-inauguration-mueller-russians-rick-gates


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2018)

*Tillerson says Trump directed him to do things that violate the law*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/tillerson-says-trump-directed-him-to-do-things-that-violate-the-law/2018/12/07/2e8623dc-fa34-11e8-863c-9e2f864d47e7_story.html?utm_term=.3b2bf692cf09

By Carol Morello December 7 at 11:06 AM
Former secretary of state Rex Tillerson said Thursday night that his relationship with President Trump grew tense after he repeatedly told the chief executive that many of the things he was asking him to do were illegal.

“So often, the president would say, ‘Here’s what I want you to do, and here’s how I want you to do it,’ ” Tillerson said at a fundraiser for the MD Anderson Cancer Center in Houston, in his first public remarks about his truncated tenure since Trump summarily fired him by tweet in March.

“And I would have to say to him, ‘Mr. President, I understand what you want to do. But you can’t do it that way. It violates the law,’ ” he said.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 7, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Tillerson says Trump directed him to do things that violate the law*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/tillerson-says-trump-directed-him-to-do-things-that-violate-the-law/2018/12/07/2e8623dc-fa34-11e8-863c-9e2f864d47e7_story.html?utm_term=.3b2bf692cf09
> 
> By Carol Morello December 7 at 11:06 AM
> ...


Trump should follow the law.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2018)

So Trump hired a Sec of State that was "dumb as a rock" and "lazy as hell". 

What happened to best and britghtest?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 7, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump should follow the law.


What? That's crazy! Only the Democrats need to concern themselves with that because the Republicans are the "Law and Order Party"

You're crazy, Foxdog. Do your homework!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump should follow the law.


why bother now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump should follow the law.


Good luck with that!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2018)

*Federal Prosecutors ‘Concluded that President of the United States Committed a Felony’......*
"now we’re seeing that in a court filing for the first time, which, as some legal observers have noted with varying emphasis on the fact, means federal prosecutors have concluded that Trump directed someone to commit a crime, which is a crime. Put another way, SDNY prosecutors believe the president directed and coordinated felonies."
https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/federal-prosecutors-concluded-that-president-of-the-united-states-committed-a-felony/


----------



## playallnite (Dec 7, 2018)

I hope he does a " Bud Dwyer", the sooner the better.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 7, 2018)

doublejj said:


> *Federal Prosecutors ‘Concluded that President of the United States Committed a Felony’......*
> "now we’re seeing that in a court filing for the first time, which, as some legal observers have noted with varying emphasis on the fact, means federal prosecutors have concluded that Trump directed someone to commit a crime, which is a crime. Put another way, SDNY prosecutors believe the president directed and coordinated felonies."
> https://lawandcrime.com/high-profile/federal-prosecutors-concluded-that-president-of-the-united-states-committed-a-felony/


ya think?


----------



## owsleygarcia95 (Dec 8, 2018)

Is this still really happening? I got rid of my TV 3 months ago because I just couldn't take it anymore lol......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2018)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 4245417
> 
> I hope he does a " Bud Dwyer", the sooner the better.


Naw, that's a brain that needs to be kept in a pickle jar for further study, better he hangs himself. 

The only problem with Donald doing himself is that he's gonna want to take others with him when he goes and in his position that could potentially be a lot of people, millions in fact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2018)

owsleygarcia95 said:


> Is this still really happening? I got rid of my TV 3 months ago because I just couldn't take it anymore lol......


You must live in a cave and have no internet connection, time to pay a attention again, the doing of Donald will be HUGE! His screams of rage will be heard all over the world, you won't need a TV or internet connection to hear them. Perhaps like some ancient God, Donald's displeasure will be made manifest by a bright flash of light in the sky, a mighty roar and a mushroom cloud...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

owsleygarcia95 said:


> Is this still really happening? I got rid of my TV 3 months ago because I just couldn't take it anymore lol......


fucking a its still happening, and will keep on happening till the low life motherfucking piece of shit is no longer befouling the highest office in the land


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2018)

owsleygarcia95 said:


> Is this still really happening? I got rid of my TV 3 months ago because I just couldn't take it anymore lol......


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Naw, that's a brain that needs to be kept in a pickle jar for further study, better he hangs himself.
> 
> The only problem with Donald doing himself is that he's gonna want to take others with him when he goes and in his position that could potentially be a lot of people, millions in fact.


he would have to be able to read the instruction manual for the football- i understand it's pretty intense..it has words..like 10 pages.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Naw, that's a brain that needs to be kept in a pickle jar for further study, better he hangs himself.
> 
> The only problem with Donald doing himself is that he's gonna want to take others with him when he goes and in his position that could potentially be a lot of people, millions in fact.


but hitler..he didn't take anyone..well, except..i think melania should be the worried one.

even hitler had a dog..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You must live in a cave and have no internet connection, time to pay a attention again, the doing of Donald will be HUGE! His screams of rage will be heard all over the world, you won't need a TV or internet connection to hear them. Perhaps like some ancient God, Donald's displeasure will be made manifest by a bright flash of light in the sky, a mighty roar and a mushroom cloud...


mushroom cloud- the ultimate tribute to his lack of manhood..his mushroom peen.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2018)

owsleygarcia95 said:


> Is this still really happening? I got rid of my TV 3 months ago because I just couldn't take it anymore lol......


I have no TV. Watch Rachel Maddow online. We're getting to the best part of the prezidint "performance".

I hope no one has the poor judgement to give Donnie, "the stool", a dog. No dog deserves that treatment.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2018)

topcat said:


> I have no TV, either. Watch Rachel Maddow online. We're getting to the best part of the prezidint "performance".
> 
> I hope no one has the poor judgement to give Donnie "the stool" a dog. No dog deserves that treatment.


he's never had a pet, unlike hitler..


----------



## owsleygarcia95 (Dec 8, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You must live in a cave and have no internet connection, time to pay a attention again, the doing of Donald will be HUGE! His screams of rage will be heard all over the world, you won't need a TV or internet connection to hear them. Perhaps like some ancient God, Donald's displeasure will be made manifest by a bright flash of light in the sky, a mighty roar and a mushroom cloud...


lmfao I have internet but haven't turned my TV on in months. I just don't have time to care any more. Let me know when the impeachment proceedings start and then maybe I'll watch again lol


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2018)

I think one day they will find that one of the biggest bribes in history is being paid by MBS and the Saudis to Kushner and Trump so he can get away with murder. The stupidity and arrogance of this asshole is incredible, he still doesn't realize that a call to MBS is gonna be recorded by a half dozen intelligence agencies. For Kushner to accept a call or make one to MBS in light of recent events is beyond dumb, to be an accessory after the fact by advising him how to get away with murdering a US resident is criminal.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New York Times: Kushner offered advice to Saudi crown prince after journalist's death*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/08/politics/jared-kushner-saudi-crown-prince-mohammed-bin-salman/index.html

Washington (CNN)The President's son-in-law and senior adviser, Jared Kushner, continued to have private conversations with Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman following the murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi, according to The New York Times.

Kushner offered the de facto Saudi ruler advice "about how to weather the storm" following the death of Khashoggi, the Times reported on Saturday, citing a Saudi source familiar with the conversations.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think one day they will find that one of the biggest bribes in history is being paid by MBS and the Saudis to Kushner and Trump so he can get away with murder. The stupidity and arrogance of this asshole is incredible, he still doesn't realize that a call to MBS is gonna be recorded by a half dozen intelligence agencies. For Kushner to accept a call or make one to MBS in light of recent events is beyond dumb, to be an accessory after the fact by advising him how to get away with murdering a US resident is criminal.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *New York Times: Kushner offered advice to Saudi crown prince after journalist's death*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/08/politics/jared-kushner-saudi-crown-prince-mohammed-bin-salman/index.html
> ...


they're just 'international brahs' doing whatever 'international brahs' do..kushner is sooooooooo stupid..does he REALLY think that this fvcker has any interest in him other than what he can provide politically?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Tillerson says Trump directed him to do things that violate the law*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/tillerson-says-trump-directed-him-to-do-things-that-violate-the-law/2018/12/07/2e8623dc-fa34-11e8-863c-9e2f864d47e7_story.html?utm_term=.3b2bf692cf09
> 
> By Carol Morello December 7 at 11:06 AM
> ...


Tillerson described Trump as "a man who's undisciplined, doesn't like to read, doesn't read briefing reports, doesn't like to get into the details of a lot of things but rather says 'this is what I believe.'"

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/07/politics/donald-trump-rex-tillerson/index.html


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 9, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good luck with that!


I'm just trying to keep it simple for the Trumpkins. If they can't understand that increasing the rate of borrowing to make the current economy look good at a time of economic expansion is absolutely the wrong thing to do. If they are willing to overlook executive action after executive order that violates the law then I figure I'll just keep it simple. No need to discuss, just say it as clearly as possible.

Trump should follow the law.

Obviously, Trump is not the intended recipient of that message.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I'm just trying to keep it simple for the Trumpkins. If they can't understand that increasing the rate of borrowing to make the current economy look good at a time of economic expansion is absolutely the wrong thing to do. If they are willing to overlook executive action after executive order that violates the law then I figure I'll just keep it simple. No need to discuss, just say it as clearly as possible.
> 
> Trump should follow the law.
> 
> Obviously, Trump is not the intended recipient of that message.


Have you noticed that the posts by the Trumpers have been getting fewer? Except for the odd troll, the Trumpers have largely fallen silent lately, it's getting increasingly hard to defend the indefensible, they know they're gonna be stabbed in the back in the end.

It's just getting started, these are merely the opening rounds, the new congress is not even sitting yet and the evidence of impeachable and criminal offenses by Trump is becoming overwhelming. The Democrats didn't want to talk about impeachment yet, but they have already been forced to acknowledge the gravity of the situation and are mentioning it now. Mueller will have Trump hung in the congress before the impeachment trial or indicted on obtaining his office fraudulently.

Donald might lose what's left of his twisted mind before this is over, he's gonna call his base into the streets and try to foment riot and revolution if he can. He'll do anything including starting a war to try and wiggle out of impeachment, jail and humiliation. Donald is hiding out in the WH like Julian Assange is hiding out in the Ecuadorian embassy, as soon as either of them leaves their sanctuary they done. No resignation for Donald unless it's some kind of super plea deal, unlikely.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2018)

Donald tweeted today that there was no "Smocking gun" between himself and Russia. He used this quaint archaic spelling in two tweets.

Stable genius. Very stable.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Have you noticed that the posts by the Trumpers have been getting fewer?* Except for the odd troll, the Trumpers have largely fallen silent lately, it's getting increasingly hard to defend the indefensible, they know they're gonna be stabbed in the back in the end.
> 
> It's just getting started, these are merely the opening rounds, the new congress is not even sitting yet and the evidence of impeachable and criminal offenses by Trump is becoming overwhelming. The Democrats didn't want to talk about impeachment yet, but they have already been forced to acknowledge the gravity of the situation and are mentioning it now. Mueller will have Trump hung in the congress before the impeachment trial or indicted on obtaining his office fraudulently.
> 
> Donald might lose what's left of his twisted mind before this is over, he's gonna call his base into the streets and try to foment riot and revolution if he can. He'll do anything including starting a war to try and wiggle out of impeachment, jail and humiliation. Donald is hiding out in the WH like a Julian Assange is hiding out in the Ecuadorian embassy as soon as either of them leaves their sanctuary they done. No resignation for Donald unless it's some kind of super plea deal, unlikely.


truth is, the ban hammer saw a few nails.

silencing others with opposing opinion got us trump.

keep your friends close; enemies closer..it's obvi to some..others- not so much.

a testosterone thing..go figure.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> truth is, the ban hammer saw a few nails.
> 
> silencing others with opposing opinion got us trump.
> 
> ...


Uh huh. Your friendship with Trumpers who are nice to you sure is a clever plan - as is your "friendship" with a certain member's former girlfriend where you pretended not to be involved with that member and assured the girlfriend that you were from a "different country". Very clever. You really are advancing the Progressive cause. And all this time I just thought you were a self-serving narcissist who just wanted attention.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 10, 2018)

how long do you think it will take netflix or hulu to make a movie about all this, once trump is out? i'd say they'll be racing to beat each other. which one of them will get alec baldwin to play trump?
they could get Race Bannon to come out of retirement to play Pence

a manatee can play sarah huckabee, a very old senile orangutan can play giulianni, scott pruit can be portrayed by an oil covered penguin, steve bannon could be played by a goat, as long as it's an ultra conservative goat.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how long do you think it will take netflix or hulu to make a movie about all this, once trump is out? i'd say they'll be racing to beat each other. which one of them will get alec baldwin to play trump?
> they could get Race Bannon to come out of retirement to play PenceView attachment 4246758
> 
> a manatee can play sarah huckabee, a very old senile orangutan can play giulianni, scott pruit can be portrayed by an oil covered penguin, steve bannon could be played by a goat, as long as it's an ultra conservative goat.....


Ellen Degeneres as Jared?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how long do you think it will take netflix or hulu to make a movie about all this, once trump is out? i'd say they'll be racing to beat each other. which one of them will get alec baldwin to play trump?
> they could get Race Bannon to come out of retirement to play PenceView attachment 4246758
> 
> a manatee can play sarah huckabee, a very old senile orangutan can play giulianni, scott pruit can be portrayed by an oil covered penguin, steve bannon could be played by a goat, as long as it's an ultra conservative goat.....


they already have it on Showtime and you can find episodes on YT:


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2018)

so now, Nick Ayers is leaving the WH because he didn't take on Trumpy.

citation: need more time with his 3 kids under the age of 5- they're growing so fast..

out of two Chief of Staff..why does everything Trump touches, dies?





*Nick Ayers Resigned From The White House As Trump Is Looking For His Own Chief Of Staff*

https://www.bustle.com/p/nick-ayers-resigned-from-the-white-house-as-trump-is-looking-for-his-own-chief-of-staff-13606278


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2018)

just in-

maria butina going for the plea deal..betchya she KNOWS shit
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/12/06/maria-butina-plea-deal-negotiations-brian-todd-tsr-vpx.cnn







they're dropping like roaches off the wall after being sprayed hitting the ground with their exoskeleton with a thump/thud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

Now here is something ya don't see every day! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We are former senators. The Senate has long stood in defense of democracy — and must again.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/we-are-former-senators-the-senate-has-long-stood-in-defense-of-democracy--and-must-again/2018/12/10/3adfbdea-fca1-11e8-ad40-cdfd0e0dd65a_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.c02957929d8a

*By 44 Former U.S. Senators December 10 at 8:30 PM
Dear Senate colleagues,*

As former members of the U.S. Senate, Democrats and Republicans, it is our shared view that we are entering a dangerous period, and we feel an obligation to speak up about serious challenges to the rule of law, the Constitution, our governing institutions and our national security.

We are on the eve of the conclusion of special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s investigation and the House’s commencement of investigations of the president and his administration. The likely convergence of these two events will occur at a time when simmering regional conflicts and global power confrontations continue to threaten our security, economy and geopolitical stability.

It is a time, like other critical junctures in our history, when our nation must engage at every level with strategic precision and the hand of both the president and the Senate.

We are at an inflection point in which the foundational principles of our democracy and our national security interests are at stake, and the rule of law and the ability of our institutions to function freely and independently must be upheld.

During our service in the Senate, at times we were allies and at other times opponents, but never enemies. We all took an oath swearing allegiance to the Constitution. Whatever united or divided us, we did not veer from our unwavering and shared commitment to placing our country, democracy and national interest above all else.

At other critical moments in our history, when constitutional crises have threatened our foundations, it has been the Senate that has stood in defense of our democracy. Today is once again such a time.

Regardless of party affiliation, ideological leanings or geography, as former members of this great body, we urge current and future senators to be steadfast and zealous guardians of our democracy by ensuring that partisanship or self-interest not replace national interest.

_Max Baucus (D-Mont.), Evan Bayh (D-Ind.), Jeff Bingaman (D-N.M.), Bill Bradley (D-N.J.), Richard Bryan (D-Nev.), Ben Nighthorse Campbell (R-Colo.), Max Cleland (D-Ga.), William Cohen (R-Maine), Kent Conrad (D-N.D.), Al D’Amato (R-N.Y.), John C. Danforth (R-Mo.), Tom Daschle (D-S.D.), Dennis DeConcini (D-Ariz.), Chris Dodd (D-Conn.), Byron Dorgan (D-N.D.), David Durenberger (R-Minn.), Russ Feingold (D-Wis.), Wyche Fowler (D-Ga.), Bob Graham (D-Fla.), Chuck Hagel (R-Neb.), Tom Harkin (D-Iowa), Gary Hart (D-Colo.), Bennett Johnston (D-La.), Bob Kerrey (D-Neb.), John Kerry (D-Mass.), Paul Kirk (D-Mass.), Mary Landrieu (D-La.), Joe Lieberman (I-Conn.), Blanche Lincoln (D-Ark.), Richard Lugar (R-Ind.), Barbara Mikulski (D-Md.), Ben Nelson (D-Neb.), Sam Nunn (D-Ga.), Larry Pressler (R-S.D.), David Pryor (D-Ark.), Don Riegle (D-Mich.), Chuck Robb (D-Va.), Jay Rockefeller (D-W.Va.), Jim Sasser (D-Tenn.), Alan Simpson (R-Wyo.), Mark Udall (D-Colo.), John W. Warner (R-Va.), Lowell Weicker (I-Conn.), Tim Wirth (D-Colo.)_


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Now here is something ya don't see every day! *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *We are former senators. The Senate has long stood in defense of democracy — and must again.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/we-are-former-senators-the-senate-has-long-stood-in-defense-of-democracy--and-must-again/2018/12/10/3adfbdea-fca1-11e8-ad40-cdfd0e0dd65a_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.c02957929d8a
> ...


except when it's a group of practicing psychiatrists that posted a letter in the New England Journal Of Medicine warning us of Dotard.

*The psychiatrist who briefed Congress on Trump’s mental state: this is “an emergency”*
*The case for evaluating the president’s mental capacity — by force if necessary.*
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/1/5/16770060/trump-mental-health-psychiatrist-25th-amendment

final GOP answer: simple legal transaction for which an attorney (cohen) was hired - Kevin McCarthy (R-CA)

i'm not kidding..they're taking him out like this:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now here is something ya don't see every day!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *We are former senators. The Senate has long stood in defense of democracy — and must again.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/we-are-former-senators-the-senate-has-long-stood-in-defense-of-democracy--and-must-again/2018/12/10/3adfbdea-fca1-11e8-ad40-cdfd0e0dd65a_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.c02957929d8a
> ...


They didn't mention Trimp once - no smocking gun.

That totally exonerates the President.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

How come none of the predictions for when Trump would be impeached in this thread haven't come true?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> How come none of the predictions for when Trump would be impeached in this thread haven't come true?


Because the republicans are a bunch of traitors who have failed in their constitutional duty. Also I'm not Carnack the Great or some other prophet, I'm just having fun seeing who the next rat to get whacked by Mueller will be. He's saving King Rat for last.

This just means a quicker death of the right in America, Trump will take the GOP with him when he goes. I'd look for a long term of liberal rule after Trump, human rights laws, voting rights legislation, women's reproductive rights, those sort of things. Not even Jesus can save the republicans because they are worshiping at the altar of the Devil.

Donald has gathered racists, traitors, losers and assholes to his cause, there's not a single decent person to be found among them. It has shown the world that racists belong in the same category as child molesters, traitors and others with no moral or ethical foundation.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

you should move down here and vote. I don't see what you are accomplishing up there in canada other than election interference just like you're a russian.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> you should move down here and vote. I don't see what you are accomplishing up there in canada other than election interference just like you're a russian.


What do you think trumps campaign manager and personal lawyer are having for lunch in prison today?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What do you think trumps campaign manager and personal lawyer are having for lunch in prison today?


something like this..







or this:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> How come none of the predictions for when Trump would be impeached in this thread haven't come true?


none of the predictions haven't come true?...so some have come true?....or is it backwards day¿


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> none of the predictions haven't come true?...so some have come true?....or is it backwards day¿


none of them have come true. Trump is still your president.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> none of the predictions haven't come true?...so some have come true?....or is it backwards day¿


You beat me to it


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a hard time connecting with democrats because of how smart you guys are.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> I have a hard time connecting with democrats because of how smart you guys are.


Hey Panhead

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Panhead
> 
> Shut the fuck up.


Panhead was a leftist hero. Wasn't he smuggling muslims into America?


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 11, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What do you think trumps campaign manager and personal lawyer are having for lunch in prison today?


Cockmeat sandwiches


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> Cockmeat sandwiches


with walnut sauce.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> with walnut sauce.


I'm sure you've had a few cockmeat sandwiches

(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> none of them have come true. Trump is still your president.


just because he stole, lied, and cheated his way into the office, doesn't make him "my president"...i claim absolutely no ownership of that pile of shit


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> Panhead was a leftist hero. Wasn't he smuggling muslims into America?


Is this where Panhead's sock threatens to beat me up in yet anther disgusting violent jail rape fantasy?

You suck Panhead.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

just in! get out the popcorn!..nancy and trump CAGE MATCH!!!!..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> you should move down here and vote. I don't see what you are accomplishing up there in canada other than election interference just like you're a russian.


You appear to approve of Russian interference and treason


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> I have a hard time connecting with democrats because of how smart you guys are.


As Voltaire once said, "Those who can make you believe absurdities can also make you commit atrocities", just say'n...


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> none of them have come true. Trump is still your president.


it's a 'best guess' thread.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You appear to approve of Russian interference and treason


compared to canadian interference you're damn right brother.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where Panhead's sock threatens to beat me up in yet anther disgusting violent jail rape fantasy?
> 
> You suck Panhead.


Panhead used to be nicer.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> Panhead used to be nicer.


why fog dog want to be raped so bad?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> compared to canadian interference you're damn right brother.


did you just see trumpy lose it above in the YT?^^^^^^^

we are in for some fun


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> did you just see trumpy lose it above in the YT?^^^^^^^
> 
> we are in for some fun


yeah he's so triggered omg he's gonna quit any day now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> compared to canadian interference you're damn right brother.


Ya got something against honesty and integrity I see. You like liars like Trump and must figure they are gonna do something for you in particular, like what exactly? 

Listen up Cetus, the Russians are a hostile foreign power that seeks the downfall of the USA and they recently attacked your country, they also have thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at you right now. Only an idiot would fail to apprehend the danger of having an unfit, incompetent, criminal POTUS who is in Putin's pocket.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya got something against honesty and integrity I see. You like liars like Trump and must figure they are gonna do something for you in particular, like what exactly?
> 
> Listen up Cetus, the Russians are a hostile foreign power that seeks the downfall of the USA and they recently attacked your country, they also have thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at you right now. Only an idiot would fail to apprehend the danger of having an unfit, incompetent, criminal POTUS who is in Putin's pocket.


if he's in Putins pocket wouldn't that insure our safety. It's better this way.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> yeah he's so triggered omg he's gonna quit any day now.


i know, right? i'm stoked..there are people for the first time in his life who get to tell him 'no'.

this is a whole brand NEW REALITY..NEVER BEFORE SEEN..and we get to see it unfold.

kind of like the truman show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> if he's in Putins pocket wouldn't that insure our safety. It's better this way.


I was right about the Trumpers being thin on the ground lately, yer just here trolling. Let's hear a rational fact based defense of Donald and his policies, assuming you know what they are, other than, "Git the brown folks and liberals".


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> if he's in Putins pocket wouldn't that insure our safety. It's better this way.


do you own khaki pants and a tiki torch?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> if he's in Putins pocket wouldn't that insure our safety. It's better this way.


I believe that's treason and stupidity all rolled into one, yer too stupid to be a free man.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was right about the Trumpers being thin on the ground lately, yer just here trolling. Let's hear a rational fact based defense of Donald and his policies, assuming you know what they are, other than, "Git the brown folks and liberals".


We don't want to get the "brown folks" or however you refer to them. We want to not get the "brown folks".


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe that's treason and stupidity all rolled into one, yer too stupid to be a free man.


well you're canadian so you have no say in any of this. go tap a tree brother.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> We don't want to get the "brown folks" or however you refer to them. We want to not get the "brown folks".


who 'we'? too bad you don't get to choose.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> too bad you don't get to choose.


sure we do. America elected Trump and he's closing our border and our government in no specific order.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> We don't want to get the "brown folks" or however you refer to them. We want to not get the "brown folks".


The logical end of such "thinking" is stacking people up like chord wood in death camps complete with ovens to dispose of the "undesirables". Didn't I see you on TV carrying a tiki torch?


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 11, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The logical end of such "thinking" is stacking people up like chord wood in death camps complete with ovens to dispose of the "undesirables". Didn't I see you on TV carrying a tiki torch?


I'm literally shaking right now because I never noticed that he was literally Hitler.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> I'm literally shaking right now because I never noticed that he was literally Hitler.


seems you're in a little midterm conundrum + no chief of staff, no press secretary- what's a despot to do?

what size do you think he takes in a jumpsuit to match his skin color XXX-DOTARD?

the funny thing- he's gotta stay sitting president- the VERY moment he's not..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

Chuck and Nancy just shit on Donald's front lawn, he'll love the comments made to the press outside the WH! I wonder if he'll try to ban Nancy from the WH grounds for impertinence.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Schumer: Trump's temper tantrum will not get him border wall*




Democratic leaders Sen. Charles Schumer (R-NY) and Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) talk to reporters after a contentious Oval Office meeting with President Donald Trump where the president vowed to shutdown the government if border security isn't funded.


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> just in! get out the popcorn!..nancy and trump CAGE MATCH!!!!..


 Trump is too distracted by his "performance", constantly looking at the cameras and bumbling his lines.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> I'm literally shaking right now because I never noticed that he was literally Hitler.


LOL

Are you still working as janitor at your son's self storage facility? "Just for the healthcare" lmfao


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> none of them have come true. Trump is still your president.


Nope

Putin is


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> sure we do. America elected Trump and he's closing our border and our government in no specific order.


Americans elected hillary clinton actually


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 11, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> why fog dog want to be raped so bad?


Pathetic

Hey Panhead. Why did cops beat the shit out of you time and again? 

Tell us it wasn't your fault. We all need a good laugh.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 11, 2018)

If you search Google for idiot Trump's image shows up.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 11, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Hey Panhead.


could we get perma therad of a spreadsheet of original usernames and sock usernames? it would make it so much easier to keep up with. sorta a who's who of RIU??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> If you search Google for idiot Trump's image shows up.....


Just did it and Trump has become the very definition and image of the word idiot, I think it'll stick as a nickname.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2018)

topcat said:


> Trump is too distracted by his "performance", constantly looking at the cameras and bumbling his lines.


i like the c-span version; it's as if you're in the room, so intriguing.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2018)

*Nancy And Chuck Are: Democrats On The Offensive*




So a president, a Senate minority leader, and a House minority leader walk into an Oval Office...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2018)

topcat said:


> Trump is too distracted by his "performance", constantly looking at the cameras and bumbling his lines.


It one of the reasons why Trump is the worst negotiator in history, if you have him in a public setting he will always play to the cameras, the moment and it consumes all of his attention. While Donald is taking care of his ego, smart people like Chuck and Nancy can own him a half dozen different ways. Chuck even got him to publicly own the government shutdown, "the Trump shutdown" as Nancy characterized it, Donald was left holding the hot potato with a stupid look on his face when the music ended. Out played, called out and out smarted on national TV, Donald's asshole must be burning tonight!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 12, 2018)

I heard he didn't come down until after 11:30 this morning. The pressure is frying what little brain he has.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2018)

This is a compelling argument by a legal expert and the SCOTUS would be hard pressed to disagree. Maybe the next AG will order Trump indicted, William Barr sounds like the kind of legal professional who might and he will listen to this guy's legal arguments for sure.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Laurence Tribe: President Donald Trump Can Be Indicted For Federal Crimes | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Trump might think that he has immunity from prosecution, but Laurence Tribe explains there's nothing in the Constitution that prevents the indictment of a sitting president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

*Stephen Has A Prison Tip For Michael Cohen*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/columnists/kass/ct-met-chicago-13th-ward-alderman-race-kass-20181206-story.html

goddamn, i hope this kid wins, and they take down a whole corrupt administration....Chicago could sure use the face lift, and American politics would be rid of another parasite


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/13/politics/donald-trump-tweets-michael-cohen-sentencing/index.html

"He lied for this outcome and should, in my opinion, serve a full and complete sentence," Trump tweeted about Cohen last week.
i think trump's just worried about who his cell mate is going to be, wants Cohen there to share with so he doesn't get stuck with a brown person


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

I wonder when the LOCK HIM UP! chants by large crowds will start on the WH lawn?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/ap-exclusive-iran-hackers-hunt-nuclear-workers-us-59793065

fucking IRAN is hacking us?...motherfucking IRAN?..what the fuck is next? Disneyland hacking us? if Iran can successfully hack us....we fucking suck, and a lot of people should be getting fired. why aren't we fighting back? why don't we have a system to stop this shit? why don't we just raid their facility that doesn't exist, and shoot the hackers that aren't there dead? not a crime to raid something that doesn't exist, or to kill hackers that aren't there.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/13/politics/donald-trump-tweets-michael-cohen-sentencing/index.html
> 
> "He lied for this outcome and should, in my opinion, serve a full and complete sentence," Trump tweeted about Cohen last week.
> i think trump's just worried about who his cell mate is going to be, wants Cohen there to share with so he doesn't get stuck with a brown person


Cohen won't serve the full 3 years, he's gonna shave time off it by ratting out Trump, his kids and organization, that sentence starts in March and we will see how much time Mikey actually serves. Talk about serving up Trump's head on a silver platter, between the documents, recordings, the bean counter and his buddy Peckerhead at AMI, Uncle Sam got multiple "smocking" guns, all pointing at Donald. 

This is the SDNY, Mueller is also going to make additional moves against Trump with similar slam dunk cases. Strap in cause this big fish is gonna thrash around and freak out when they reel him in, they are just about finished playing him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/ap-exclusive-iran-hackers-hunt-nuclear-workers-us-59793065
> 
> fucking IRAN is hacking us?...motherfucking IRAN?..what the fuck is next? Disneyland hacking us? if Iran can successfully hack us....we fucking suck, and a lot of people should be getting fired. why aren't we fighting back? why don't we have a system to stop this shit? why don't we just raid their facility that doesn't exist, and shoot the hackers that aren't there dead? not a crime to raid something that doesn't exist, or to kill hackers that aren't there.......


Can ya blame them? With Donald and MBS on the other side it's hard not to be sympathetic, after all hacking and bribery worked for the Russians and Saudis. Maybe they should have just paid a massive bribe to Trump and Kushner like the Saudis did to get Trump to break the Iran treaty.

Until the US government addresses the concerns about election hacking and dark money the US remains vulnerable not only to the Russians, but anybody with the resources and motivation to fuck with ya.Trump and the republicans benefited from collusion, hacking and probably bribery, like the NRA passing $30 million from the Russians to the republicans during the 2016 election for instance.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cohen won't serve the full 3 years, he's gonna shave time off it by ratting out Trump, his kids and organization, that sentence starts in March and we will see how much time Mikey actually serves. Talk about serving up Trump's head on a silver platter, between the documents, recordings, the bean counter and his buddy Peckerhead at AMI, Uncle Sam got multiple "smocking" guns, all pointing at Donald.
> 
> This is the SDNY, Mueller is also going to make additional moves against Trump with similar slam dunk cases. Strap in cause this big fish is gonna thrash around and freak out when they reel him in, they are just about finished playing him.


i hope so, but i think he has at least one more deep dive left in him....and he'll try to come up in russian waters.....wouldn't that be some shit? trump directs AF1 to take him to moscow........where he is a national "hero" to be used as a propaganda tool till he dies...."the Russian American President"...to be trotted out at all state functions and parades


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> like the NRA passing $30 million from the Russians to the republicans during the 2016 election for instance.


the N.R.A. needs to have all it's political teeth pulled. no more campaign contributions from them, for anyone, unless every cent of it is completely transparent. actually, that's a damn good rule for EVERY contribution of over 1000 dollars. no anonymous contributions...this isn't fucking charity. most of these people are richer than Croesus to begin with, they should be able to finance their own campaigns. any contributions should go into a fund that is equally split up between the major candidates. i don't care who can run the most commercials, or who has the nicest banners. i want solid platforms, workable ideas, honesty, and integrity....those things are free.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope so, but i think he has at least one more deep dive left in him....and he'll try to come up in russian waters.....wouldn't that be some shit? trump directs AF1 to take him to moscow........where he is a national "hero" to be used as a propaganda tool till he dies...."the Russian American President"...to be trotted out at all state functions and parades


He might just do it, he's capable of anything, but I don't think he'll be worth the trouble and heat to Vlad. If he did something like that there would be cold war level sanctions imposed on Russia as soon as the US government changes hands. I think there should be cold war level sanctions on Russia until Vlad is gone, all your allies have been attacked as well so it shouldn't be too much of a problem to take a HUGE bite out of the cocksuckers. I also think we should confiscate their money wherever we find it in the west, just hack and clean out their bank accounts in the tax havens etc.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 13, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> We don't want to get the "brown folks" or however you refer to them. We want to not get the "brown folks".


you don't have any brown folks in russia..haven't you noticed? but no one's exactly beating the immigration door down over there..why would that be?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like she's gonna rat out the NRA, maybe we'll find out about where the millions the Russians gave to the GOP went. I wonder if any members of congress got some Russian money, or did it all go to Donald. Remember all those resignations from the NRA leadership awhile back? There's a reason they are filing for bankruptcy, I wonder how long it's gonna take the republican party to do the same after Donald cleans them out.

It sounds like Butina is squealing like a pig to the FBI about the NRA and all those corrupt assholes are running for cover too. This along with the downfall of Roger Stone and others might lead to a complete collapse of the grifter wing of the republican party.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russian Spy Maria Butina Pleads Guilty To Conspiracy | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

*What Trump Wants In A Chief Of Staff*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/13/politics/donald-trump-tweets-michael-cohen-sentencing/index.html
> 
> "He lied for this outcome and should, in my opinion, serve a full and complete sentence," Trump tweeted about Cohen last week.
> i think trump's just worried about who his cell mate is going to be, wants Cohen there to share with so he doesn't get stuck with a brown person


Trump will go to a super-max and solitary confinement for "security" reasons, maybe Don jr, Jared and Eric will be on the same cell block, kinda like a "family plan". Maybe they could put hidden cameras and mics in the cells and common areas and make a reality TV show out of it " America's biggest Losers" perhaps. If the family gets pardoned they will probably end up in state prison and I hear state prison ain't as nice as club fed.

They might have to put Donald in a rubber room though, he'd be raving in a week in a 6'x8' solitary cell, real quiet with no TV. His secret service agent would shove food through the grub hole in the cell door for him, his only escape would be reading and he can't do that! Someone will probably leak a video of prisoner 00045 freaking out in his cell, so ya might see it someday...

Donald is gonna make a few firsts:
First convict
First prisoner
First traitor
First idiot
First...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2018)

Jesus! Is there anything related to Trump that isn't corrupt? Ya don't need to only impeach this piece of shit, but flush him down history's toilet as well. Christ he probably has stolen the WH silverware and paintings, have they fired the person who keeps track of the inventory yet?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Wall Street Journal: Trump inaugural committee under criminal investigation*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/13/politics/trump-inauguration-spending-investigation/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump's 2017 inaugural committee is currently being investigated by federal prosecutors in New York for possible financial abuses related to the more than $100 million in donations raised for the event, The Wall Street Journal reported Thursday.

Citing conversations with people familiar with the investigation, which is being handled by the US Attorney's office in Manhattan, the Journal reported that prosecutors are also looking into whether the committee accepted donations from individuals looking to gain influence or access to the new administration.
The paper notes that "giving money in exchange for political favors" is illegal, as is misuse of any donated funds. The committee was registered as a nonprofit.

According to the Journal, sources told the paper that the investigation "partly arises out of materials seized in the federal probe of former Trump lawyer Michael Cohen's business dealings."

*WSJ: Trump inaugural committee under investigation*


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 13, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump will go to a super-max and solitary confinement for "security" reasons, maybe Don jr, Jared and Eric will be on the same cell block, *kinda like a "family plan*". Maybe they could put hidden cameras and mics in the cells and common areas and make a reality TV show out of it " America's biggest Losers" perhaps. If the family gets pardoned they will probably end up in state prison and I hear state prison ain't as nice as club fed.
> 
> They might have to put Donald in a rubber room though, he'd be raving in a week in a 6'x8' solitary cell, real quiet with no TV. His secret service agent would shove food through the grub hole in the cell door for him, his only escape would be reading and he can't do that! Someone will probably leak a video of prisoner 00045 freaking out in his cell, so ya might see it someday...
> 
> ...


too high profile..they're gonna spread the wealth and break them up.

i'd be interested in that leaked YT from prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2018)

*The Embarrassing President Feels Embarrassed*




Donald Trump claims he didn't know that Michael Cohen, the fixer who got helped him get away with illegal activities, was committing illegal activities.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 14, 2018)

this would be the time for him to take a plea deal and resign with some dignity, so we can get on with running the country.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 14, 2018)

well you waited and it's here..Michael Cohen totally throws Trumpy under the bus and saying those sweet little words you've been dying to hear:

https://abc13.com/politics/watch-michael-cohen-speaks-exclusively-on-gma/4896898/

even though we already know, there's a sense of relief that washes over you to hear it coming from him after all we've been through as a country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2018)

If Donald is impeached he will be tried in the senate with the chief justice of the SCOTUS presiding and he has no defense whatsoever against these charges. This will put tremendous pressure on the GOP senators to vote to convict, the evidence in this case alone is overwhelming and it's gonna be very difficult for anybody in the senate to vote not guilty and survive politically. This is gonna put the GOP senate in one Helluva pickle, they will be damned by the voters if they fail to convict and primaried by the base of Trumper loonies if they do!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Neal Katyal: President Trump Is ‘Wigging Out’ & Without A Defense Anymore | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Trump is defending himself against allegations he broke the law, particularly in the wake of the news that Michael Cohen is going to jail. Former Acting U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal joins to discuss.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 14, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What Trump Wants In A Chief Of Staff*


this was superior joke writing and performance at it's best +rep


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 14, 2018)

We wish you a Mueller Christmas 
We wish you a Mueller Christmas 
We wish you a Mueller Christmas 
And Indictments Next Year!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2018)

*Mental Health Experts on Donald Trump • BRAVE NEW FILMS*




In our latest film, "Mental Health Experts on Donald Trump," leading mental health experts speak out on the world’s most dangerous man, President Donald Trump. 

Our president has incited his followers to violence, consistently misconstrues reality, brags about his sexual assaults, and is unable to respond calmly to any criticism. He has the nuclear codes, has threatened to use them, and taunts hostile nations about the size of his button. 

Trump’s recent cognitive test was a sham. Everyone who has access to the nuclear codes must pass physical and mental readiness according to the Nuclear Personnel Reliability Program, everyone except the president. The experts agree - we need a nonpartisan expert panel to assess Trump’s mental fitness.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Mental Health Experts on Donald Trump • BRAVE NEW FILMS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but that's why we're safe- he's the Dotard..you need to be able to read 10 pages of intense instruction and have a 2nd person to initiate.

i mean he can't even EM..get real people.

he has a Twitter app on his Jitterbug..ever dl an app and it doesn't work? he has to have basic knowledge how to run an OS or iOS.


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 15, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus! Is there anything related to Trump that isn't corrupt? Ya don't need to only impeach this piece of shit, but flush him down history's toilet as well. Christ he probably has stolen the WH silverware and paintings, have they fired the person who keeps track of the inventory yet?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Wall Street Journal: Trump inaugural committee under criminal investigation*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/13/politics/trump-inauguration-spending-investigation/index.html
> ...


This is where the real crimes are hidden. It was the first thing he rushed to place off limits to the Mueller probe.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2018)

bahhhhh humbug:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2018)

*He's The Top Result On Google For 'Idiot'*




Iowa's Republican Congressman Steve King had some serious gripes with Apple. So he raised them with the CEO of Google.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2018)

I found this amusing, dunno where the Trump base is getting their TV news now...
These folks are starting to get reality checked in a way that's becoming hard to ignore, even FOX is turning on Trump now.

Can the Crucifixion of Cheeto Jesus be far off?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fox News Analyst Hits Trump's Latest Tweet With A Blistering Fact-Check*
*Andrew McCarthy warns Trump about a word he keeps using.*
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/donald-trump-michael-cohen-rat_us_5c1707c4e4b05d7e5d835056
There’s a word President Donald Trump keeps using to describe his former longtime personal attorney Michael Cohen.

Cohen was sentenced last week to three years in prison after pleading guilty to numerous criminal charges and is now cooperating with special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation.

According to Trump, that makes his ex-lawyer a “rat.”
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

well...rat seems to be an appropriate term to me....it's supposed to be someone turning evidence against a criminal individual or organization.....isn't that exactly what Cohen is?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well...rat seems to be an appropriate term to me....it's supposed to be someone turning evidence against a criminal individual or organization.....isn't that exactly what Cohen is?


He is a "witness" for the state, Mafia/Guilty people call them "Rats".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> He is a "witness" for the state, Mafia/Guilty people call them "Rats".


well, i meant from trump's point of view....but know what? call a Rattus Rattus a Rattus Norvegicus , and it's still a Rat....
"witness for the state" implies that he's a good guy, whose doing this all because it's the right thing to do...Cohen is doing no such thing...he's a fuck who worked for a bigger fuck, and did shit he knew full well that he shouldn't be doing....and when he got caught, he squealed...like a rat....
so it seems a pretty appropriate appellation to me
don't get me wrong, i'm glad Cohen turned, i hope he pukes out every detail in his rotten little brain.....but call a Rattus a Rattus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2018)

If Cohen serves up Trumps's head on a silver platter and helps get rid of the cocksucker as POTUS, it's worth a free pass. Lots of other mafia "rats" got better deals for a lot less, saving the country from Trump is worth a lot and as Rudy says, "He didn't kill anybody or rob anybody...".

The thing about Cohen is the tons of documents and half a dozen cellphones (with recordings) the Feds took from his office and home. This will be the source of a world of hurt for Trump and his family, they already have spun the inauguration corruption investigation out of it.

17 different state, municipal and federal entities are investigating Trump on a dozen different fronts now and the new congress is yet to begin investigating and oversight! Almost every organization he has ever overseen as an adult is under investigation. He doesn't even have the shadow of a legal team to deal with it all and has no defense against most of the slam dunk cases anyway.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2018)

*The President Is Facing 17 Investigations*




It's not often in U.S. history that a president faces an investigation while in office. Let alone 17.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Cohen serves up Trumps's head on a silver platter and helps get rid of the cocksucker as POTUS, it's worth a free pass. Lots of other mafia "rats" got better deals for a lot less, saving the country from Trump is worth a lot and as Rudy says, "He didn't kill anybody or rob anybody...".
> 
> The thing about Cohen is the tons of documents and half a dozen cellphones (with recordings) the Feds took from his office and home. This will be the source of a world of hurt for Trump and his family, they already have spun the inauguration corruption investigation out of it.
> 
> 17 different state, municipal and federal entities are investigating Trump on a dozen different fronts now and the new congress is yet to begin investigating and oversight! Almost every organization he has ever overseen as an adult is under investigation. He doesn't even have the shadow of a legal team to deal with it all and has no defense against most of the slam dunk cases anyway.


i'm going to disagree about the 'rob anybody' see Trump U $25M settlement. Fact.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2018)

all this just illustrates to me that there are a lot of fucking idiots in America. (and the rest of the world)....trump is nothing but a bullshit talking fucking con man. that's all he's ever been, and all he'll ever be. 100 years ago he would have been selling snake oil from the back of a wagon, and don and eric would have been shilling in the crowd....
i've said it before, and i'll say it again....there needs to be a test before people are allowed to vote. you have to have at least a rudimentary awareness of the situation, before your opinion matters...if you're voting from ignorance...you fuck the rest of us....
one standardized test that all people who want to vote must pass before they're allowed to....with a few simple questions about the candidates, and their platforms. if you can't answer....you don't deserve to vote. Rights come with Responsibilities.....but it seems like people don't like that second part....everyone wants their "rights"...but none of these dumbass bastards wants to take any responsibility for themselves and their choices....


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all this just illustrates to me that there are a lot of fucking idiots in America. (and the rest of the world)....trump is nothing but a bullshit talking fucking con man. that's all he's ever been, and all he'll ever be. 100 years ago he would have been selling snake oil from the back of a wagon, and don and eric would have been shilling in the crowd....
> i've said it before, and i'll say it again....there needs to be a test before people are allowed to vote. you have to have at least a rudimentary awareness of the situation, before your opinion matters...if you're voting from ignorance...you fuck the rest of us....
> one standardized test that all people who want to vote must pass before they're allowed to....with a few simple questions about the candidates, and their platforms. if you can't answer....you don't deserve to vote. Rights come with Responsibilities.....but it seems like people don't like that second part....everyone wants their "rights"...but none of these dumbass bastards wants to take any responsibility for themselves and their choices....



You're absolutely correct ...


and I said the same thing after Nixon was reelected!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2018)

rollitup said:


> You're absolutely correct ...
> 
> 
> and I said the same thing after Nixon was reelected!


and you were absolutely right.
a lot of people claim Robert Heinlein was a closet fascist, but i think he had it right in starship troopers. you don't get to vote until you earn it. through military or civil service, or at the very least, being aware of the situations you're about to vote about...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2018)

ever wonder exactly what kind of things have happened to trump supports during their lives to make them the way they are?
when i look at trump, i see a huckster, a con man, a used car salesman in a plaid polyester sports coat, with white bucks and a white belt...
a lying, hateful, frightened, mean spirited spiteful little fuck....
when they look at trump....i can only imagine they see something vastly different....but i can't quite visualize what it is they see...saint trump? trump the misunderstood? someone who would shake the establishment up.....well, they got that, but i doubt in the way they wanted.
every day of his presidency has made me hate him more. anything at all "good" that he has achieved has been an accident, fortunate fallout from his fuckery.....and yet these people continue to support him, no matter how many shameful facts...undeniable facts, come to light.
they refuse to believe the truth, claim it's all lies, that he's being framed, that it's a witch hunt.....how do you argue with that level of....i'd like to say stupidity..but i think insanity is more accurate.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever wonder exactly what kind of things have happened to trump supports during their lives to make them the way they are?
> when i look at trump, i see a huckster, a con man, a used car salesman in a plaid polyester sports coat, with white bucks and a white belt...
> a lying, hateful, frightened, mean spirited spiteful little fuck....
> when they look at trump....i can only imagine they see something vastly different....but i can't quite visualize what it is they see...saint trump? trump the misunderstood? someone who would shake the establishment up.....well, they got that, but i doubt in the way they wanted.
> ...



You're absolutely correct ...


and I said the same thing about Nixon, Reagan, and both Bushes!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever wonder exactly what kind of things have happened to trump supports during their lives to make them the way they are?
> when i look at trump, i see a huckster, a con man, a used car salesman in a plaid polyester sports coat, with white bucks and a white belt...
> a lying, hateful, frightened, mean spirited spiteful little fuck....
> when they look at trump....i can only imagine they see something vastly different....but i can't quite visualize what it is they see...saint trump? trump the misunderstood? someone who would shake the establishment up.....well, they got that, but i doubt in the way they wanted.
> ...


You ever watch all star wrestling (advertising)? The promoters are working the numbers.


----------



## topcat (Dec 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever wonder exactly what kind of things have happened to trump supports during their lives to make them the way they are?
> when i look at trump, i see a huckster, a con man, a used car salesman in a plaid polyester sports coat, with white bucks and a white belt...
> a lying, hateful, frightened, mean spirited spiteful little fuck....
> when they look at trump....i can only imagine they see something vastly different....but i can't quite visualize what it is they see...saint trump? trump the misunderstood? someone who would shake the establishment up.....well, they got that, but i doubt in the way they wanted.
> ...


"Winning" is everything to them. It doesn't matter what is done to win and never admit you were wrong. Nothing less than a cult.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2018)

topcat said:


> "Winning" is everything to them. It doesn't matter what is done to win and never admit you were wrong. Nothing less than a cult.


no....it's more than that. i know people like that...and while it is accurate in trump's case...there's more. being driven to win is a....neuroses? and never admitting you were wrong usually only applies to that neuroses...you can tell the truth about other things, most things, anything that doesn't directly apply to you're particular sickness...trump just doesn't tell the truth unless it coincidentally serves his purposes at the moment. he habitually lies, exaggerates, is a master prevaricator.....actually, i'm not sure he can not prevaricate....he's been dancing around the truth so long that's just the way he moves from place to place now.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2018)

Whatever Flynn told Mueller must have been worth a lot, the judge was pissed at the sentencing and called Flynn a traitor to his face. The other clowns in this case must be praying they don't end up in front of a judge who takes patriotism seriously like this guy, Donald would be gone forever if he ever ended up in front of this fellow! Donald and the family must be starting to worry and panic now, these "non crimes" as Rudy characterizes them have drawn a harsh rebuke from a federal judge who will probably deliver a stiff prison sentence.

I think during Donald's future trial they will have to gag and tie him to a chair where he will grunt and squirm with his eyeballs bugged out for the cameras. I hope they're gonna be professional about it and get him a nice ball gag from a local sex shop and not some sock and rag arrangement, this will be on national TV after all so we will want Donald to look his best! Maybe it could be an orange ball to match his jumpsuit and complexion....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Judge Delays Ex-President Donald Trump Official Michael Flynn’s Sentencing | MSNBC*




A federal judge delayed the sentencing for Trump's former national security advisor, Michael Flynn. Judge Emmet Sullivan told Flynn, ‘You sold your country out.' The retired three-star general pleaded guilty to lying to federal investigators about his communications with the Russian ambassador during the presidential transition. Flynn is set to return to court in 90 days. NBC’s Julia Ainsley reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2018)

Here is a good headline:
*FLYNN FUCKS HIMSELF*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2018)

*The Last Word Flynn Wanted To Hear: 'Treason'*




The judge overseeing Michael Flynn's case seemed curious that the word 'treason' wasn't being said more frequently.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Last Word Flynn Wanted To Hear: 'Treason'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew that that the word "treason" could sound so sexy.

All I want for Christmas is to hear that word over and and over again.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Last Word Flynn Wanted To Hear: 'Treason'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep dude..+rep

'trump hates christmas because it's not about him..'

Dear God, what have we become..?

apparently, i'm european now..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I never knew that that the word "treason" could sound so sexy.
> 
> All I want for Christmas is to hear that word over and and over again.


if only these hearings could be public..but words will do.

i watched it 3x just to read what the judge said and have colbert act it out


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whatever Flynn told Mueller must have been worth a lot, the judge was pissed at the sentencing and called Flynn a traitor to his face. The other clowns in this case must be praying they don't end up in front of a judge who takes patriotism seriously like this guy, Donald would be gone forever if he ever ended up in front of this fellow! Donald and the family must be starting to worry and panic now, these "non crimes" as Rudy characterizes them have drawn a harsh rebuke from a federal judge who will probably deliver a stiff prison sentence.
> 
> I think during Donald's future trial they will have to gag and tie him to a chair where he will grunt and squirm with his eyeballs bugged out for the cameras. I hope they're gonna be professional about it and get him a nice ball gag from a local sex shop and not some sock and rag arrangement, this will be on national TV after all so we will want Donald to look his best! Maybe it could be an orange ball to match his jumpsuit and complexion....
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


i'll put a jockstrap on right now, and not take it off till they need to gag trump with it......anything to help out....on second thought, just a pair of drawers would be better, don't want to miss all that taint sweat


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

We've had 700 days of Donald so far. I wonder how many more days he has left before they impeach him? There's lot's going on that we don't know about here, it's probably even worse than we think, something pissed off that judge during Flynn's sentencing. I think Trump took a massive bribe from the Saudis to change middle east policy and kill the Iran nuclear treaty and of course is in bed with the Russians. The scale of the crimes is staggering and I think we have a long way to go before we get to the bottom of this business. I still believe over a thousand assholes will end up in prison or squeal deals before the dust settles on this one.

Donald is done, it's just question of time and I don't think that time will be long...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2018)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/vladimir-putin-faces-questions-annual-press-conference-n950226

i'd like to paint the line right across his face and cross it a few thousand times in spiked boots....
something needs to be done about this fucking loudmouthed Czar wannabe.....like a bullet to the brain.
and while we're at it, why don't we blow up his building full of hackers in downtown moscow?....
and kick the fucking russians right straight the fuck out of Ukraine? where they weren't invited and aren't wanted?
and sink a few of those ships they're ramming shit with?....they're the ones getting close to a dangerous line, and i say they've already crossed the fucker, a few times.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've had 700 days of Donald so far. I wonder how many more days he has left before they impeach him? There's lot's going on that we don't know about here, it's probably even worse than we think, something pissed off that judge during Flynn's sentencing. I think Trump took a massive bribe from the Saudis to change middle east policy and kill the Iran nuclear treaty and of course is in bed with the Russians. The scale of the crimes is staggering and I think we have a long way to go before we get to the bottom of this business. I still believe over a thousand assholes will end up in prison or squeal deals before the dust settles on this one.
> 
> Donald is done, it's just question of time and I don't think that time will be long...


i hope you're right...but washington is so fucked up, i see trump finishing his one term, not running again, and not getting any federal indictments. probably lots of state ones as a private citizen after he leaves office....
i hope i'm wrong, and i hope they crucify him....but i just have this feeling that if they were going to do ANYTHING meaningful, they would already be doing it.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/vladimir-putin-faces-questions-annual-press-conference-n950226
> 
> i'd like to paint the line right across his face and cross it a few thousand times in spiked boots....
> something needs to be done about this fucking loudmouthed Czar wannabe.....like a bullet to the brain.
> ...


Cold war level sanctions until he or anybody like him is gone, all your democratic allies have been attacked too so it's doable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Every one of you delusional and deranged Liberals have no idea what you’re talking about. Trump isn’t getting removed and he will serve a 2nd term. Keep crying pu$$ies.


Do you think he will run for re-election on the strength of his 2000 point market loss this year or the record number of criminal indictments 

Also, how small is your penis


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Every one of you delusional and deranged Liberals have no idea what you’re talking about. Trump isn’t getting removed and he will serve a 2nd term. Keep crying pu$$ies.


and don't forget that ISIS has been defeated and no longer exists thanks to Dear Leader. LOL.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> and don't forget that ISIS has been defeated and no longer exists thanks to Dear Leader. LOL.


Please show us proof where President Trump stated that “ISIS no longer exists”. ISIS has been defeated just like the Nazis have been defeated. But Nazis still exist. Cause you’re just doing the same ol garbage the media is doing. Adding your own words to change the context of the message.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope you're right...but washington is so fucked up, i see trump finishing his one term, not running again, and not getting any federal indictments. probably lots of state ones as a private citizen after he leaves office....
> i hope i'm wrong, and i hope they crucify him....but i just have this feeling that if they were going to do ANYTHING meaningful, they would already be doing it.......


Evidence of wrong doing please? Or are we just going to crucify people cause you got butthurt feelings?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/vladimir-putin-faces-questions-annual-press-conference-n950226
> 
> i'd like to paint the line right across his face and cross it a few thousand times in spiked boots....
> something needs to be done about this fucking loudmouthed Czar wannabe.....like a bullet to the brain.
> ...


Where was your outcry for those Arab nations and North Korea making threats to de


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cold war level sanctions until he or anybody like him is gone, all your democratic allies have been attacked too so it's doable.


Russia has had more sanctions put on them. Does CNN fail to do their so called unbiased job at reporting that? Or is their only focus is to attack the President every chance they get and spin stories using misleading context in order to get a rise out of Liberals?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We've had 700 days of Donald so far. I wonder how many more days he has left before they impeach him? There's lot's going on that we don't know about here, it's probably even worse than we think, something pissed off that judge during Flynn's sentencing. I think Trump took a massive bribe from the Saudis to change middle east policy and kill the Iran nuclear treaty and of course is in bed with the Russians. The scale of the crimes is staggering and I think we have a long way to go before we get to the bottom of this business. I still believe over a thousand assholes will end up in prison or squeal deals before the dust settles on this one.
> 
> Donald is done, it's just question of time and I don't think that time will be long...


Donald is done? Who says so, CNN? His approval rating is higher at this point than the past 2 Administrations. He has done more for the American people than the last 2 Administrations as well. But your bias media outlets will not report on facts. They just write opinion articles and pass them off as facts. Poor poor liberals.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Please show us proof where President Trump stated that “ISIS no longer exists”. ISIS has been defeated just like the Nazis have been defeated. But Nazis still exist. Cause you’re just doing the same ol garbage the media is doing. Adding your own words to change the context of the message.


i'm just channeling my inner fruity rudy guiliani. 

like when he said he never signed the letter of intent and then he signed the letter of intent.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Donald is done? Who says so, CNN? His approval rating is higher at this point than the past 2 Administrations. He has done more for the American people than the last 2 Administrations as well. But your bias media outlets will not report on facts. They just write opinion articles and pass them off as facts. Poor poor liberals.


when do the Russian orphans get adopted? It's getting close to 2.5 years and not one has been adopted yet.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm just channeling my inner fruity rudy guiliani.
> 
> like when he said he never signed the letter of intent and then he signed the letter of intent.


Ok that’s fine to be upset. No President has 100% of the population on his side. But, this President is by far more socially attacked than any President you know of for the most part. And it has nothing to do with the accusations of lies and criminal activity. It has to do with the assumption of said activity and passing it off as solid truth where no proof is presented. In other words, the media has the extreme LEFT believing everything they can possibly say negative about him. And that’s the problem. They generated so much false outrage, that facts and anything he does positive for the citizens of America is just swept under the rug.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> when do the Russian orphans get adopted? It's getting close to 2.5 years and not one has been adopted yet.


Thata boy. Deflect to meaningless rhetoric cause that’s all is left. BS media coverage and looney LEFTISTS spreading misinformation and blatant lies on social media. It’s what people that are losing resort to.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Ok that’s fine to be upset. No President has 100% of the population on his side. But, this President is by far more socially attacked than any President you know of for the most part. And it has nothing to do with the accusations of lies and criminal activity. It has to do with the assumption of said activity and passing it off as solid truth where no proof is presented. I’m other words, the media has the extreme LEFT believing everything they can possibly say negative about him. And that’s the problem. They generated so much false outrage, that facts and anything he does positive for the citizens of America is just swept under the rug.


this president has socially attacked more people than the last 2 admins. what goes around comes around.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Thata boy. Deflect to meaningless rhetoric cause that’s all is left. BS media coverage and looney LEFTISTS spreading misinformation and blatant lies on social media. It’s what people that are losing resort to.


no collusion. i have no contacts at all with Russia. 

did you see the midterm results? the left is hardly losing.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> But, this President is by far more socially attacked than any President you know of for the most part.


That's because he's an asshole who is consumed with asserting that fact with his own words


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

just out of curiousity, what would you rank as trumps' top 5 accomplishments that benefitted the american people as you said?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> this president has socially attacked more people than the last 2 admins. what goes around comes around.


Yup. He called out all the hypocrisy in every corner of the social world we live in. The double standards at which the ELITE LEFT live by. The constant accusations without evidence. The blatant covering up for the Clintons. I mean, you did watch it on live TV when James Comey was clearly asked “did those emails contain markings of “CLASSIFIED?”. And his response was “Yes”. So why isn’t Hillary facing perjury charges like everyone Mueller is indicting for the same charge of lying to federal agents and government officials? She clearly stated the emails didn’t contain “classified”.

Let’s leave Trump out of it. Let’s pretend Trump doesn’t exist in this scenario. Why isn’t Hillary guilty of perjury?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's because he's an asshole who is consumed with asserting that fact with his own words


An asshole he is. I will agree 100000%. But that doesn’t make him wrong. Our parents can raise us with tough love, but that doesn’t mean that what they are doing is wrong. It’s just that we don’t like it. But it doesn’t change the intent.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> He called out all the hypocrisy in every corner of the social world we live in.


so you only have a problem when others call him out for his hypocrisy?? not when he does it to others. makes sense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Let’s pretend Trump doesn’t exist in this scenario.


2 more years and this becomes reality.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> just out of curiousity, what would you rank as trumps' top 5 accomplishments that benefitted the american people as you said?


Higher job market
Increase in wages
Reduction in income tax from 32% to 20-22%
Better border security
Enforced Deportation laws
De-escalating North Korean nuclear crisis
Negotiating better trades deals with our northern and southerN neighbors.
Appointing constitutional Supreme Court Justices that don’t legislate from the bench, rather they interpret our constitution as intended.

These are just off the top of my head.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> 2 more years and this becomes reality.


That’s your opinion. But like most people who were duped, he was supposed to lose the election by a land slide. And the only explanation you can accept other than him just winning, is that he was helped by the Russians. When in fact, Comey was the one who dropped the bomb shell announcement about her email server that swayed independent voters to abandon their Hillary position.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> De-escalating North Korean nuclear crisis


LOL. that made your top five? they havent' stopped doing anything and are re-escalating their program


TheGreenGreek said:


> Negotiating better trades deals with our northern and souther neighbors.


so you are for globalism? nice to hear.


TheGreenGreek said:


> Higher job market


90 million still unemployed. if the u5 and u6 numbers were incorrect for obama they are incorrect for trump


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> he was supposed to lose the election by a land slide.


he lost by almost 5 million votes. not a landslide but not insignificant.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> so you only have a problem when others call him out for his hypocrisy?? not when he does it to others. makes sense.


When you see him do it, that’s the response. Not the initiation of it. Big difference being the responder rather than the instigator.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> he lost by almost 5 million votes. not a landslide but not insignificant.


He lost nothing. Popular vote means nothing other than specific highly populated states being in favor of one party. Remove California and Hillary loses by 2 million popular vote. But since popular vote means nothing and has never elected a President, it’s pointless talking about it.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> LOL. that made your top five? they havent' stopped doing anything and are re-escalating their program
> 
> so you are for globalism? nice to hear.
> 
> 90 million still unemployed. if the u5 and u6 numbers were incorrect for obama they are incorrect for trump


You have no proof other than media telling you nothing has been done. N Korea hasn’t tested a missile or has expanded their nuclear weapon research

Globalism? No.

90 million unemployed? What lol? Try 6.6 million. How many more minorities are out to work now? Oh that’s right, the most in history.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You have no proof other than media telling you nothing has been done. N Korea hasn’t tested a missile or has expanded their nuclear weapon research


you have no proof other than what trump told us. he does have a history of lying in case you've been asleep for the last few decades

jsut from a few days ago: https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/20/asia/north-korea-us-nuclear-threat-intl/index.html


TheGreenGreek said:


> 90 million unemployed? What lol? Try 6.6 million


that was what trump said not me. look it up. he said real UE was close to 42% for obama. same for him then.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You have no proof other than media telling you nothing has been done. N Korea hasn’t tested a missile or has expanded their nuclear weapon research
> 
> Globalism? No.
> 
> 90 million unemployed? What lol? Try 6.6 million. How many more minorities are out to work now? Oh that’s right, the most in history.


Nope. I went to North Korea and saw those sites myself. They are all state of the art nuclear weapons facilities.

You lose.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> you have no proof other than what trump told us. he does have a history of lying in case you've been asleep for the last few decades
> 
> jsut from a few days ago: https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/20/asia/north-korea-us-nuclear-threat-intl/index.html
> 
> that was what trump said not me. look it up. he said real UE was close to 42% for obama. same for him then.


I rather choose to believe Trump and his Adminstration rather than the media who has been caught multiple times creating fake or misleading articles and interviews. Being caught as a CNN anchor saying that what they are reporting is “a big nothing burger” so they can get higher ratings should have you rethinking who to believe. And how about you watch entire videos, rather than clips that can and are taken out of context in order to make it seem like he saying something other than what his intended purpose is. He is not the only victim. The media does this to whoever they want. The media is acting like the judges and manipulating you into being the executioner. Trump lies? Name a President who hasn’t. I can’t and neither can you. It’s the nature of politics. WE are being lied to if a lie is said by either party. Whether it’s a Democrat or republican. If they are supposed to represent the American people, and they lie. They lie to all of us regardless of who we vote for. Because they are elected to govern Americans, not just their own voters.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Higher job market
> Increase in wages
> Reduction in income tax from 32% to 20-22%
> Better border security
> ...


I celebrate the failures of Trump

Failure to repeal the ACA
Failure to build the wall
Failure to stop the investigation into Russian interference in our election
Failure to privatize Social Security and Medicare
to name a few

but most of all Failure hold the House of Representatives and massive losses in state governments in the mid-terms.

Your list is pretty vague, by the way.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I celebrate the failures of Trump
> 
> Failure to repeal the ACA
> Failure to build the wall
> ...


ACA is on all of congress and on Paul Ryan. It’s not a Trump Only thing.

The wall has been underway for months now and is getting funded. Either Democrats work with him, or he uses the Military and public funding to get it done.

He never tried to stop the investigation. He asked for transparency and fair treatment. Since you know who got off clean after lying to Congress and federal agents multiple times.

I don’t know much about the social security move.

And he didn’t lose in the midterms. You know who lost? Obama. Cause he lost both House and Senate while losing the most seats in your lifetime. Trump gained in the Senate, Supreme Court and governorships. The House is nearly not as important as the Senate. Look at who you got running things lol. Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> ACA is on all of congress and on Paul Ryan. It’s not a Trump Only thing.
> 
> The wall has been underway for months now and is getting funded. Either Democrats work with him, or he uses the Military and public funding to get it done.
> 
> ...


You and facts seem distant?
Won the Senate? He had the best possible field to hold the Senate that Republicans have had in years...He won red states and 2020 is not friendly for the right , Skippy
I believe firing Comey because of "this Russia thing"
is the very definition of "trying to stop the investigation"
I bet you cheered when All those Russians raced into the oval office cheering ?
The wall LOL
Is only changed by the Military laying razor wire and barriers otherwise the wall maintenance schedule is still the same as under Obama
Now that I reread your post "the social security move" is just one of many things you are uninformed about...thoughts and prayers


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I rather choose to believe Trump


https://www.factcheck.org/2016/02/trump-wildly-inflates-unemployment/

seems you are quite mis-informed. you are the person trump loves.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> The House is nearly not as important as the Senate.


except for their ability to subpoena his tax returns. and they will be creating his budget. but yeah, not nearly impotent as the Senate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Every one of you delusional and deranged Liberals have no idea what you’re talking about. Trump isn’t getting removed and he will serve a 2nd term. Keep crying pu$$ies.


Are you suppose to be a conservative? or a Trumper? They are very different things, one believes in an ideology and the other believes in an asshole.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> ACA is on all of congress and on Paul Ryan. It’s not a Trump Only thing.
> 
> The wall has been underway for months now and is getting funded. Either Democrats work with him, or he uses the Military and public funding to get it done.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see.

The Obama recovery which gave all of Trump's favorable economic numbers is on Trump but Trump's failure to build his wall or repeal the ACA is on somebody else. 

In other words good = Trump, bad = anybody else because -- wait for it -- Obama! Laugh Out Loud

Weak, weak, weak arguments there, Trumptard.

The mid terms were entirely driven by the majority's disgust at Trump. It's just going to get worse for you Trumpkins next year when Pelosi leads the House , Democrats use their subpeona powers to force Trump to reveal tax returns, drive investigations into obvious corrupt acts in the White House and focus the nation's attention on his party's attempts to take away health care from tens of millions of people.

Meanwhile, the drip, drip, drip of excess stomach acid is eating a hole in Trump's presidency due to Muellers very thorough and legal investigation. 

Is this where you say Benghazi? Too funny you are.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Is this where you say Benghazi? Too funny you are.


Uranium One would be my guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Evidence of wrong doing please? Or are we just going to crucify people cause you got butthurt feelings?


The courts will do the crucifixions and they've got a Helluva start already, even FOX news is reporting it now.

Trolling must take up a lot of your time, I mean yer not exactly convincing anybody here, so why bother. What exactly is Donald gonna do for you?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> Uranium One would be my guess.


LOL

That too. 

Remember when Trump took his bad mood to Europe after the elections were over?

*Somebody Get the President*'s Babysitter*
*Trump is throwing temper tantrums at world leaders because presidenting* isn't fun anymore.*
_
Grim times down at Camp Runamuck, and god bless Eli Stokols of the Los Angeles Times for elegantly capturing the predicament in which El Caudillo Del Mar-A-Lago finds himself—with a phrase of solid, 24-karat gold.
_
_But his mood apparently has changed as he has taken measure of the electoral backlash that voters delivered Nov. 6. With the certainty that the incoming Democratic House majority will go after his tax returns and investigate his actions, and the likelihood of additional indictments by special counsel Robert S. Mueller III, Trump has retreated into a *cocoon of bitterness and resentment*, according to multiple administration sources._​_
There are no more adoring rallies to give, and all the Wrong People soon will have subpoena power, and Robert Mueller is over there, just out of sight, humming while he hones his ax. Being president* is nowhere near as much fun as running for president* was.
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/a25097125/president-trump-rage-midterms-emmanuel-macron-france/
_

_
_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> An asshole he is. I will agree 100000%. But that doesn’t make him wrong. Our parents can raise us with tough love, but that doesn’t mean that what they are doing is wrong. It’s just that we don’t like it. But it doesn’t change the intent.


What exactly are you saying here?
Are you implying that a sociopath like Donald loves you?
That he gives a fuck about America?
Trump is an emotional and social retard who operates on the level of a young child and you think of him as some sort of father figure?

It must be racism and a kind of neurotic fear driven tribalism that has your perspective so warped and your blind spot so large. Your attempts at logical argument are amusing and insightful though unsuccessful, you should study rhetoric if you want to engage in such public bullshit.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What exactly are you saying here?
> Are you implying that a sociopath like Donald loves you?
> That he gives a fuck about America?
> Trump is an emotional and social retard who operates on the level of a young child and you think of him as some sort of father figure?
> ...


So you think Hillary loves you? She called black men super predators. Her and her husband stole millions from the Haiti relief fund. Lied to Congress and got away with it because of political bias that was put in place during the end of Bush into the Obama administration. And he is smarter than you. Just because you can look up big words on google and post on the internet like an adult doesn’t make you smart.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What exactly are you saying here?
> Are you implying that a sociopath like Donald loves you?
> That he gives a fuck about America?
> Trump is an emotional and social retard who operates on the level of a young child and you think of him as some sort of father figure?
> ...


Racism? Haha haha stop lacing your weed with crack.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

What’s funny about this thread is how much you hate Trump that you would willingly vote in people who are literally throwing you under the bus


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

This shit gets stranger every day. Donnies in a real pickle. He doesn't know who the fuck to listen to now.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

I mean he's gotta listen to his QAnon Cult members. That's all he's gonna have left before the end.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> What’s funny about this thread is how much you hate Trump that you would willingly vote in people who are literally throwing you under the bus


Almost all of that trillion dollars added to the national debt by Trump's unfunded tax cut was given to the wealthiest in the nation. 

When Trump said he was a winner you thought he was going to win for you. Silly goose.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> What’s funny about this thread is how much you hate Trump that you would willingly vote in people who are literally throwing you under the bus


Don't look now..Trumps been throwing the US under the bus.
The Cboe Volatility Index — one of the market's best gauges of marketplace fear — rose above 30.

Russian Metals are stronger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So you think Hillary loves you? She called black men super predators. Her and her husband stole millions from the Haiti relief fund. Lied to Congress and got away with it because of political bias that was put in place during the end of Bush into the Obama administration. And he is smarter than you. Just because you can look up big words on google and post on the internet like an adult doesn’t make you smart.


Are you Russian retards still spouting that same old debunked shit?

Anyhoo, who do you think mueller will indict next?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Please let it be Jr. Let's get this rollin' Mueller.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Don't look now..Trumps been throwing the US under the bus.
> The Cboe Volatility Index — one of the market's best gauges of marketplace fear — rose above 30.
> 
> Russian Metals are stronger.


Russians Russians Russians! Lol. It’s all Russia! Oh no, they are flooding our voting booths and electing people! You are stuck in a mental trap set for you by the LEFT. The party of identity politics and double standards.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Please let it be Jr. Let's get this rollin' Mueller.


Keep dreaming. Enjoy 2020. Democrats have garbage career politicians lined up to tax our asses into poverty in order to bus in more illegals to get votes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Russians Russians Russians! Lol. It’s all Russia! Oh no, they are flooding our voting booths and electing people! You are stuck in a mental trap set for you by the LEFT. The party of identity politics and double standards.


Lotta guilty pleas for trump associates dealing with Russia though


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Almost all of that trillion dollars added to the national debt by Trump's unfunded tax cut was given to the wealthiest in the nation.
> 
> When Trump said he was a winner you thought he was going to win for you. Silly goose.


Income tax brackets have lowered. Stop smoking crack.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Keep dreaming. Enjoy 2020. Democrats have garbage career politicians lined up to tax our asses into poverty in order to bus in more illegals to get votes.


Speaking of illegals, who do you think mueller will indict next


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Income tax brackets have lowered. Stop smoking crack.


The all time record midterm loss tells me people aren’t feeling it


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Please let it be Jr. Let's get this rollin' Mueller.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

660 job cuts at the Detroit-Hamtramck GM plant today. Those people are starting to feel it.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

And it's not just Trump himself and his 4chan neckbeard, useless Alex Jones listening retarded basement trolls either.
The entire Republican Party are delusional morons.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Dotard is gonna shut down the government because of Fox N' Friends. Lol.
Oh and after he calls to withdraw from Syria on Vlad's orders.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> And it's not just Trump himself and his 4chan neckbeard, useless Alex Jones listening retarded trolls either.
> The entire Republican Party are delusional morons.


Yet they control the White House, Senate, governorships and Supreme Courts lol. Democrats are morons. They are telling you to your face they are going to tax your ass to high heavens so they can bus in a bunch of illegals in order to get votes. Haven’t you realized by now that Democrat use minorities to empower them by promising to give them a better life, yet do nothing once they are elected? That goes for some Republicans too. It’s a politics thing, just mostly a Democrat problem.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

I threw red meat to a Trumptard. This is always followed by all kinds of bullshit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Income tax brackets have lowered. Stop smoking crack.


You be thinking of health and education. Comrade


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> You be thinking of health and education. Comrade


Oh that’s perfect cause I’m a Nurse


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> My field isn’t affected by the economy you idiot.


Yeah, momma will keep bringing you pop tarts no matter what I suppose


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Income tax brackets have lowered. Stop smoking crack.


You really don't know do you? 

You really don't know that practically ALL of the benefit went to the 1%. 

Because you listen to the liar in chief.

Oh man have you been fed a load of garbage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Russia Russia Russia! You have no other explanation or rational thinking. Hillary says Russia, you morons fall in line lol.


Why all the guilty pleas for secret talks with Russia then ?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Yeah, real cowardly, sorry people disagree with you. Like Mueller.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Oh that’s perfect cause I’m a Nurse


So am I

I diagnose trump supporters with ectopic pregnancies so they have to abort their white babies


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Watching you idiots insulting people for their politics is so funny. Cause your pu$$y asses keep your mouths shut when your out in public. I’ve first hand seen how cowardly Liberals are. Unless you’re wearing masks and holding weapons, you’re the most sorry bunch of “Americans” this country has ever had the displeasure of enduring.


What's wrong, wasn't Crimea as hard?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

I see Mattis quit in disgust today. Only slime balls support Trump all the good folks are long gone.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mattis quits, says his views aren't 'aligned' with Trump's*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/20/politics/donald-trump-james-mattis-out/index.html
Washington (CNN)Defense Secretary James Mattis resigned Thursday on the heels of President Donald Trump's plans to withdraw troops from Syria, citing irreconcilable policy differences in a move that took Washington by surprise.

"Because you have the right to have a Secretary of Defense whose views are better aligned with yours on these and other subjects, I believe it is right for me to step down from my position," Mattis wrote in his letter to the President.
Mattis' resignation letter amounts to a rebuke of several of Trump's foreign policy views, with the outgoing defense secretary touting the importance of US alliances and of being "unambiguous" in approaching adversaries like Russia and China. It is devoid of any praise for the President.
*more...*


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Yet he worships a real Coward. A coward and a conman.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yeah, real cowardly, sorry people disagree with you. Like Mueller.


You put all your chips in on Mueller and all he has done is hand out perjury charges cause he can’t find shit lol. Boy you Liberals have been hyped up for nothing. It’s the equivalent to masterbating and not getting off at the end.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Born with a silver spoon, blew all of Dad's money, Never got his hands dirty or did any actual work in his life, draft-dodging, lyin' conman...


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Mattis quit in disgust today. Only slime balls support Trump all the good folks are long gone.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mattis quits, says his views aren't 'aligned' with Trump's*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/20/politics/donald-trump-james-mattis-out/index.html
> ...


In disgust? Adding words again so you can change the context of the article? The same ol liberal play book. Mattis leaving is fine because he is obviously not a constitutional American. That’s fine. People are entitled to their own opinions and ways they do things. Again, doesn’t mean Trump is to blame.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Born with a silver spoon, blew all of Dad's money, Never got his hands dirty or did any actual work in his life, draft-dodging, lyin' conman...


Kinda like most Liberals who stay at home living in their parents basements until they are 40, then getting a job at Starbucks and call it a successful life lol.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yet he worships a real Coward. A coward and a conman.


Oh do I? You’re the one with the big accusations here but still can’t prove a damn thing other than CNN talking points. Loser to your core. You’re below me on every aspect of existence.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Just wanna let you know you're on the very wrong side of history. But if you don't get it by now, you are hopeless.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You put all your chips in on Mueller and all he has done is hand out perjury charges cause he can’t find shit lol. Boy you Liberals have been hyped up for nothing. It’s the equivalent to masterbating and not getting off at the end.


You appear to be rather liberal. 
You know Mattis said Russia, Russia, Russia and then China as a warning in his letter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You put all your chips in on Mueller and all he has done is hand out perjury charges cause he can’t find shit lol. Boy you Liberals have been hyped up for nothing. It’s the equivalent to masterbating and not getting off at the end.


Only perjury?

You sure about that?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Just wanna let you know you're on the very wrong side of history. But if you don't get it by now, you are hopeless.


Funny how you know what the right and wrong side is. Yet you still support throwing Americans to the wolves for illegals just so the government can give you a free phone and food stamps lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Only perjury?
> 
> You sure about that?


That's his liberal side.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Funny how you know what the right and wrong side is. Yet you still support throwing Americans to the wolves for illegals just so the government can give you a free phone and food stamps lol.


How’d your 401k do this year


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

"throwing Americans to the Wolves for Illegals.." 
How dramatic. Foolishly inaccurate and dramatic.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> That's his liberal side.


Sorry I work for a living and I’m properly educated. Nothing liberal about me. I don’t need to be part of a group to feel important. I believe in individualism. I don’t need politicians telling me what and who I am and how I should act. That’s the Democrat handbook. You give up your individual potential in order to fit inside of a group so you don’t feel alone and worthless.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> "throwing Americans to the Wolves for Illegals.."
> How dramatic. Foolishly inaccurate and dramatic.


So inaccurate that you can’t prove otherwise


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes. Much like a cult member to exaggerate the danger of any outside thought as a deathly threat.
And the real threat to a trumptard's world...is facts. I'm not here to find that for you. We put in our own work around here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Sorry I work for a living and I’m properly educated. Nothing liberal about me. I don’t need to be part of a group to feel important. I believe in individualism. I don’t need politicians telling me what and who I am and how I should act. That’s the Democrat handbook. You give up your individual potential in order to fit inside of a group so you don’t feel alone and worthless.


Oh, a lone "Wolf" of sorts.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yes. Much like a cult member to exaggerate the danger of any outside thought as a deathly threat.
> And the real threat to a trumptard's world...is facts. I'm not here to find that for you. We put in our own work around here.


Work for a liberal consists of finding ways not to do anything. To put in as little as possible while trying to maximize what you can get out


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Work for a liberal consists of finding ways not to do anything. To put in as little as possible while trying to maximize what you can get out


The liberal counties in America account for 65% of gdp


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So inaccurate that you can’t prove otherwise


how about proving "throwing Americans to the Wolves for Illegals"?

You do know that about 99% of all violent crime is committed by people who are here legally, don't you? 70% by white male US citizens. If you want to take a bite out of crime, suggest you start putting white men under surveillance. Not that I'd favor doing so but that is direction you are headed if you want to use police crackdowns to control violent crime.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh, a lone "Wolf" of sorts.


No I believe in family and friendships. I don’t believe in grouping people politically to try to make them out to all be the same.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> how about proving "throwing Americans to the Wolves for Illegals"?
> 
> You do know that about 99% of all violent crime is committed by people who are here legally, don't you? 70% by white male US citizens. If you want to take a bite out of crime, suggest you start putting white men under surveillance. Not that I'd favor doing so but that is direction you are headed if you want to use police crackdowns to control violent crime.


You think crime is the only negative factor illegals produce? I work as a Nurse. And I have done travel nursing for 3 and a half years. 72% of debt owed to hospitals in states like Florida, Texas, California, Pennsylvania and New York are by illegals getting emergency care and stiff the hospital with the bill. Guess who has to pay for that? That’s right, your higher insurance premiums that also went higher due to the ACA locking out state bordered policies that would have driven prices down due to opening to more competition.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> No I believe in family and friendships. I don’t believe in grouping people politically to try to make them out to all be the same.


Just a wall.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Work for a liberal consists of finding ways not to do anything. To put in as little as possible while trying to maximize what you can get out


Best description of a Republican or trumptards as Ive ever heard.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Just a wall.


Yup a wall is proven to work and saves more money. It pays for itself in less than 2 years.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Best description of a Republican or trumptards as Ive ever heard.


Exactly what I thought. You have nothing lol. Just a big mouth on the internet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yup a wall is proven to work and saves more money. It pays for itself in less than 2 years.


Metal Slats? from Russian Backed Mills?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Metal Slats? from Russian Backed Mills?


We get most of our metals from China and Japan anyways. But Russia is the problem? Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You think crime is the only negative factor illegals produce? I work as a Nurse. And I have done travel nursing for 3 and a half years. 72% of debt owed to hospitals in states like Florida, Texas, California, Pennsylvania and New York are by illegals getting emergency care and stiff the hospital with the bill. Guess who has to pay for that? That’s right, your higher insurance premiums that also went higher due to the ACA locking out state bordered policies that would have driven prices down due to opening to more competition.


You made that up completely


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yup a wall is proven to work and saves more money. It pays for itself in less than 2 years.


That’s completely made up

You’re just repeating a lie trump said


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> That’s completely made up
> 
> You’re just repeating a lie trump said


Go back to smoking crack. You’re an insignificant person in a world where you don’t have a clue.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> We get most of our metals from a China and Japan anyways. But Russia is the problem? Lol.


No, the problem is foreign backed gangs in central and so. america.
So yes Russia is the problem.

Drones are cheaper.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> No, the problem is foreign backed gangs in central and so. america.
> So yes Russia is the problem.
> 
> Drones are cheaper.


So we should ignore China, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Israel and just focus on Russia? Is that what you’re saying? Cause I’m not sure if you’re aware, there were more sanctions put on Russia. Or did the news not tell you that?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So we should ignore China, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Israel and just focus on Russia? Is that what you’re saying? Cause I’m not sure if you’re aware, there was more sanctions put on Russia. Or did the news not tell you that?


and yet you hear of no complaints from the russian public. hmmm


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you suppose to be a conservative? or a Trumper? They are very different things, one believes in an ideology and the other believes in an asshole.


i had him on trump train..he's both.


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> My field isn’t affected by the economy you idiot.


Male prostitution?


----------



## bundee1 (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Kinda like most Liberals who stay at home living in their parents basements until they are 40, then getting a job at Starbucks and call it a successful life lol.


I think you're referring to the heroin and opioid addicted children of red state Republicans minus the job part.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So we should ignore China, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Israel and just focus on Russia? Is that what you’re saying? Cause I’m not sure if you’re aware, there were more sanctions put on Russia. Or did the news not tell you that?


By me pointing out to you there's a foreign influence behind the gangs driving people to the boarder, you deduce that I think we should lower security elsewhere? you are new here.

Question Everything.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

bundee1 said:


> Wait you moron Trump just pulled the troops out of Syria. Get your shit straight.


Duh, we are wasting money and resources. Let them have their civil war and work it out. They have other Arab allies. They don’t need us, our money or our blood.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So what you’re saying is, there are no Liberals who have a heroin addiction or meth? It’s just republicans. That’s the problem with you morons. You think it’s all one side or the other.


You are the one who wants to build a wall.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Go back to smoking crack. You’re an insignificant person in a world where you don’t have a clue.


Who do you think mueller will indict next?

And what’s with 16 trump associates having secret meetings with Russia?

Also, why did they nix the sanctions on olig deripaska?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So what you’re saying is, there are no Liberals who have a heroin addiction or meth? It’s just republicans. That’s the problem with you morons. You think it’s all one side or the other.


One of the top predictors of trump support was being from an area riddled by opioid addiction


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Duh, we are wasting money and resources. Let them have their civil war and work it out. They have other Arab allies. They don’t need us, our money or our blood.


You literally just said we shouldn’t ignore Syria now you’re saying we should 

Are you fucked up on opioids?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> You are the one who wants to build a wall.


Yes, to keep ILLEGALS and DRUGS from entering our country. Will it be 100% effective? Fuck no. But it’s proven to work like 80%+ in even more hostile regions of the world. The first act by them entering a country being an illegal doesn’t exactly speak well for the persons integrity in regards to respecting our laws. How would you feel if your friend brought someone you don’t know to your house, and the first thing they do is expect you to take care of them and give them money to live. Meanwhile we have homeless veterans who could be taken care of with that money. 

Guess what, those veterans are not just limited to Republicans. There are homeless Democrats living in poverty as well. Do you care now? Does it really take for them to have to be only your political affiliation? They equally put their lives on the line for you. Whether you agree with it or not. There were people on both sides of the political spectrum who fought together and were equally putting their life up as collateral in order to make a living and get money for college. What the fuck do you think it looks like when those people are being put 2nd in line for recognition and opportunity. Are you kidding me right now? If that wall allows for even a 10% increase in veteran care, I’ll take it every day of the week. Thats the kind of American I am. That could easily be one of you living in the street. Willing to increase your odds by 10%? I think so if it were you. And I’d be the guy who made it possible. Because I voted for someone who did it for that exact reason. 

Cheers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yes, to keep ILLEGALS and DRUGS from entering our country. Will it be 100% effective? Fuck no. But it’s proven to work like 80%+ in even more hostile regions of the world. The first act by them entering a country being an illegal doesn’t exactly speak well for the persons integrity in regards to respecting our laws. How would you feel if your friend brought someone you don’t know to your house, and the first thing they do is expect you to take care of them and give them money to live. Meanwhile we have homeless veterans who could be taken care of with that money.
> 
> Guess what, those veterans are not just limited to Republicans. There are homeless Democrats living in poverty as well. Do you care now? Does it really take for them to have to be only your political affiliation? They equally put their lives on the line for you. Whether you agree with it or not. There were people on both sides of the political spectrum who fought together and were equally putting their life up as collateral in order to make a living and get money for college. What the fuck do you think it looks like when those people are being put 2nd in line for recognition and opportunity. Are you kidding me right now? If that wall allows for even a 10% increase in veteran care, I’ll take it every day of the week. Thats the kind of American I am. That could easily be one of you living in the street. Willing to increase your odds by 10%? I think so if it were you. And I’d be the guy who made it possible. Because I voted for someone who did it for that exact reason.
> 
> Cheers.


Speaking of respect for federal laws and opposition to drugs, how is your federally illegal manufacturing of a schedule 1 narcotic going


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> One of the top predictors of trump support was being from an area riddled by opioid addiction


I’ve never known heroin, crack, meth addicts to be people who really gave a shit to place a vote. Sorry but that’s the truth. The ones who are voting are the parents of those addicts. Again, both a Democrat and Republican problem. So when both Democrat and Republican governed areas are doing nothing to effectively make a change locally. Then how is Trump the bad guy for actually doing something to fix the problem? You do want it fixed don’t you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I’ve never known heroin, crack, meth addicts to be people who really gave a shit to place a vote. Sorry but that’s the truth. The ones who are voting are the parents of those addicts. Again, both a Democrat and Republican problem. So when both Democrat and Republican governed areas are doing nothing to effectively make a change locally. Then how is Trump the bad guy for actually doing something to fix the problem? You do want it fixed don’t you?


What did trump do to fix the opioid crisis


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What did trump do to fix the opioid crisis


Gave dozens of addicts high paying jobs in his administration, keeping them off the streets. I hope Kellyanne's husband knows some good treatment clinics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Gave dozens of addicts high paying jobs in his administration, keeping them off the streets. I hope Kellyanne's husband knows some good treatment clinics.


I voted for trump because I hate drugs and illegal stuff and I respect our federal laws 

Also please comment on my illegal drug grow


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> What did trump do to fix the opioid crisis


He presented a possible solution, but morons in congress are too busy pointing fingers at each other having the people they govern going at it as well. That’s how civil war can break out. When you drift too far from the center, bad shit happens.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I’ve never known heroin, crack, meth addicts to be people who really gave a shit to place a vote. Sorry but that’s the truth. The ones who are voting are the parents of those addicts. Again, both a Democrat and Republican problem. So when both Democrat and Republican governed areas are doing nothing to effectively make a change locally. Then how is Trump the bad guy for actually doing something to fix the problem? You do want it fixed don’t you?


FBI estimated damage to the general public and a fine of over 1 Billion to this repeat offender, but your man let the veterans, and american people down.

McKesson Corporation (McKesson), one of the nation’s largest distributors of pharmaceutical drugs, agreed to pay a record $150 million civil penalty for alleged violations of the Controlled Substances Act (CSA), the Justice Department announced today.
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/mckesson-agrees-pay-record-150-million-settlement-failure-report-suspicious-orders


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I voted for trump because I hate drugs and illegal stuff and I respect our federal laws
> 
> Also please comment on my illegal drug grow


So you’re just here for the politics then? Give it a rest dude lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> He presented a possible solution, but morons in congress are too busy pointing fingers at each other having the people they govern going at it as well. That’s how civil war can break out. When you drift too far from the center, bad shit happens.


Didn’t he declare the opioid crisis a federal emergency then not give a single penny to fight it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> He presented a possible solution, but morons in congress are too busy pointing fingers at each other having the people they govern going at it as well. That’s how civil war can break out. When you drift too far from the center, bad shit happens.


Dude, your game is weak. Grasscity weak.

Try harder. Get better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So you’re just here for the politics then? Give it a rest dude lol.


How can you speak out against drugs and illegals while you illegally cultivate drugs

Doesn’t that seem pretty retarded, even for a trumptarded racist like yourself


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 20, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dude, your game is weak. Grasscity weak.
> 
> Try harder. Get better.


What the fuck are you even talking about? Oh I’m sorry. Don’t let me get in the way of your self proclaimed superiority lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? Oh I’m sorry. Don’t let me get in the way of your self proclaimed superiority lol.


Did you really just laugh out loud


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? Oh I’m sorry. Don’t let me get in the way of your self proclaimed superiority lol.


Sorry guy, it doesn't take much to feel superior to your type.







Now tell us about how you support the asshole who "knows more about ISIS than the intelligence community", "knows the best people" but can't keep his staff from quitting and writing scathing books about him, attacked the Clinton Foundation while crying for somebody to "lock her up" but just had his foundation shut down for flagrant self dealing and his whole family is now barred from sitting on a non-profit's Board?

People like you are too fucking stupid to realize exactly how easy it is to be superior to you. If you actually are old enough and motivated enough to vote for Trump; savor it - it is the last time you will be voting for a President that won for a very, very long time.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You think crime is the only negative factor illegals produce? I work as a Nurse. And I have done travel nursing for 3 and a half years. 72% of debt owed to hospitals in states like Florida, Texas, California, Pennsylvania and New York are by illegals getting emergency care and stiff the hospital with the bill. Guess who has to pay for that? That’s right, your higher insurance premiums that also went higher due to the ACA locking out state bordered policies that would have driven prices down due to opening to more competition.


Grade: F
Proof not shown

How about proving that Americans are being thrown to illegal wolves. You made the claim. So prove it blowhard.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yes, to keep ILLEGALS and DRUGS from entering our country. Will it be 100% effective? Fuck no. But it’s proven to work like 80%+ in even more hostile regions of the world. The first act by them entering a country being an illegal doesn’t exactly speak well for the persons integrity in regards to respecting our laws. How would you feel if your friend brought someone you don’t know to your house, and the first thing they do is expect you to take care of them and give them money to live. Meanwhile we have homeless veterans who could be taken care of with that money.
> 
> Guess what, those veterans are not just limited to Republicans. There are homeless Democrats living in poverty as well. Do you care now? Does it really take for them to have to be only your political affiliation? They equally put their lives on the line for you. Whether you agree with it or not. There were people on both sides of the political spectrum who fought together and were equally putting their life up as collateral in order to make a living and get money for college. What the fuck do you think it looks like when those people are being put 2nd in line for recognition and opportunity. Are you kidding me right now? If that wall allows for even a 10% increase in veteran care, I’ll take it every day of the week. Thats the kind of American I am. That could easily be one of you living in the street. Willing to increase your odds by 10%? I think so if it were you. And I’d be the guy who made it possible. Because I voted for someone who did it for that exact reason.
> 
> Cheers.


Most of the drugs smuggled into this country come through our ports, not across the border. A wall isn't going to stop drugs from being smuggled into this country if they don't cross where the wall goes. Damn it you are stupid.

What does that have to do with the homeless veterans population? We could take care of them right now. No need to wait. Why hasn't Trump done something about them? He has a GOP controlled congress who could just write a check to take care of them. Why didn't he? Nobody in his party even talked about this problem.

Your problem is you only listen to the voices in your head.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry guy, it doesn't take much to feel superior to your type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't I see that guy carrying a Tiki torch on TV?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Didn't I see that guy carrying a Tiki torch on TV?


Yeah, I wonder what he's doing right now?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, I wonder what he's doing right now?


Time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Grade: F
> Proof not shown
> 
> How about proving that Americans are being thrown to illegal wolves. You made the claim. So prove it blowhard.


Proof, evidence and facts are not his forte, baseless assertions, bald faced lies and idiotic conspiracy theories are what he believes, anything but the truth. I figure he trolling more than Trumping, nobody is that stupid all on his own, he's gotta be faking it or very fucked up.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Proof, evidence and facts are not his forte, baseless assertions, bald faced lies and idiotic conspiracy theories are what he believes, anything but the truth. I figure he trolling more than Trumping, nobody is that stupid all on his own, he's gotta be faking it or very fucked up.


Imagine the kind of mind that trolls for Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2018)

*The TV Is Telling The President What To Do*




The President isn't signing a resolution to fund the government thanks to advice from his top advisor: the television.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What exactly are you saying here?
> Are you implying that a sociopath like Donald loves you?
> That he gives a fuck about America?
> Trump is an emotional and social retard who operates on the level of a young child and you think of him as some sort of father figure?
> ...


+rep


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Imagine the kind of mind that trolls for Trump.


you mean like this kind of mind?







this is what happens when you don't allow all thoughts, forcing your agenda..







do you think trumpy paid for his attorney like he said he would in rally mode..?

jokes on you NAZI!

where's your messiah now?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The TV Is Telling The President What To Do*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we need to get cath cowboy back from john oliver..


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Russians Russians Russians! Lol. It’s all Russia! Oh no, they are flooding our voting booths and electing people! You are stuck in a mental trap set for you by the LEFT. The party of *identity politics and double standards*.


and what do you call people who wear red hats all in one room and raising their right arm?

our laws are based on The Rule of Law..not feelings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yup. He called out all the hypocrisy in every corner of the social world we live in. The double standards at which the ELITE LEFT live by. The constant accusations without evidence. The blatant covering up for the Clintons. I mean, you did watch it on live TV when James Comey was clearly asked “did those emails contain markings of “CLASSIFIED?”. And his response was “Yes”. So why isn’t Hillary facing perjury charges like everyone Mueller is indicting for the same charge of lying to federal agents and government officials? She clearly stated the emails didn’t contain “classified”.
> 
> Let’s leave Trump out of it. Let’s pretend Trump doesn’t exist in this scenario. Why isn’t Hillary guilty of perjury?


who gives a flying motherfuck about Hillary? trump IS the fucking hypocrisy in every corner of the world...it's ok for him to cheat on his wife, and pay to cover it up, it's ok for him to buy rent controlled buildings and try to kick the people who live in them out so he can charge whatever he wants? it's ok for him to direct his lawyers to commit illegal acts? it's ok for him and his whole family to start a charity that they used to enrich themselves? just exactly what hypocrisy is it you're referring to him exposing? besides his own?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Russia Russia Russia! You have no other explanation or rational thinking. Hillary says Russia, you morons fall in line lol.


Hillary seems to have a very large penthouse apartment in your head....which is ok, there was plenty of room in there


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> In disgust? Adding words again so you can change the context of the article? The same ol liberal play book. Mattis leaving is fine because he is obviously not a constitutional American. That’s fine. People are entitled to their own opinions and ways they do things. Again, doesn’t mean Trump is to blame.


Are you fucking high? Jim Mattis was a General in the Marines......trump was a draft dodger.....
but Mattis is not a constitutional american......what ever the fuck that means......do you mean a patriot? because trump is as fucking far from a patriot as it's possible to be...he's a fucking traitor, a collusion-ist, he cares about america in one context....how it effects trump....
Mattis has the defense distinguished service medal, the navy distinguished service medal, the legion of merit, the bronze star, and 3 meritorious service medals.....but trump is the true patriot....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yes, to keep ILLEGALS and DRUGS from entering our country. Will it be 100% effective? Fuck no. But it’s proven to work like 80%+ in even more hostile regions of the world. The first act by them entering a country being an illegal doesn’t exactly speak well for the persons integrity in regards to respecting our laws. How would you feel if your friend brought someone you don’t know to your house, and the first thing they do is expect you to take care of them and give them money to live. Meanwhile we have homeless veterans who could be taken care of with that money.
> 
> Guess what, those veterans are not just limited to Republicans. There are homeless Democrats living in poverty as well. Do you care now? Does it really take for them to have to be only your political affiliation? They equally put their lives on the line for you. Whether you agree with it or not. There were people on both sides of the political spectrum who fought together and were equally putting their life up as collateral in order to make a living and get money for college. What the fuck do you think it looks like when those people are being put 2nd in line for recognition and opportunity. Are you kidding me right now? If that wall allows for even a 10% increase in veteran care, I’ll take it every day of the week. Thats the kind of American I am. That could easily be one of you living in the street. Willing to increase your odds by 10%? I think so if it were you. And I’d be the guy who made it possible. Because I voted for someone who did it for that exact reason.
> 
> Cheers.


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=mexican+american+border+tunnels

this has been going on since the early 80s at least....wtf is a wall going to do to stop this?
a wall is a ridiculous stupid idea. the border is 2000 miles long....how many men do you need to patrol a 2000 mile long border?
we'll need to hire some immigrants to do it.......


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=mexican+american+border+tunnels
> 
> this has been going on since the early 80s at least....wtf is a wall going to do to stop this?
> a wall is a ridiculous stupid idea. the border is 2000 miles long....how many men do you need to patrol a 2000 mile long border?
> we'll need to hire some immigrants to do it.......


Tell that to Israel. The wall is working great for them.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=mexican+american+border+tunnels
> 
> this has been going on since the early 80s at least....wtf is a wall going to do to stop this?
> a wall is a ridiculous stupid idea. the border is 2000 miles long....how many men do you need to patrol a 2000 mile long border?
> we'll need to hire some immigrants to do it.......


there's been mention of the virtual wall that the military does..seems like a good option- if you really need a wall.

it won't cost $5B either..Q: where is all this money coming from? same place the tax cut money for business owners? 

A: social security and medicare from it's people.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Tell that to Israel. The wall is working great for them.


yeah, it's working great.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Damn you Liberal sheep get triggered easy lol. It’s hard living like you I bet. Waking up every day, trying desperately to find something to complain about. Someone to blame your problems on. A person to insult just so you can feel like you accomplished something. Yet here you are, just typing away your butthurt feelings further proving you have no facts to back up your accusations. Only talking points passed down by the media, which you believe knows more than the President and his staff. You know why you idiots keep asking “what has Trump done that’s great”? Because you’re too stupid and lazy. It’s just easier for you to watch Don Lemon, Steven Colbert and Anderson Cooper to get your government facts from. It doesn’t matter what Trump does to help. People like you are already invested in being a bitter morons. You can think all you want that Trump won’t serve a 2nd term. The #WalkAway movement has already put a 2 million voter hole in the Democrat party. And that number continues to rise everyday because the smart ones are seeing past the surface.


i would LOVE to have to look for something to be pissed about....all i have to do is turn the computer on and open the news services i look at every day.....and i get more news of how badly trump is running things, about how badly the entire world is doing....there's no shortage of things to be pissed about, or people to blame for them....i've been told i'm horrible pessimist, so i try to find at least one uplifting story a day, one story that shows me that there is still hope in the world.....those are the stories i have trouble finding.......unfortunately


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> there's been mention of the virtual wall that the military does..seems like a good option- if you really need a wall.
> 
> it won't cost $5B either..Q: where is all this money coming from? same place the tax cut money for business owners?
> 
> A: social security and medicare from it's people.


It would cost more. Deploying military has residual costs. A wall pays for itself once it stops the vast majority of illegals coming in and getting on government assistance. And the upkeep is also cheaper than using military bodies


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would LOVE to have to look for something to be pissed about....all i have to do is turn the computer on and open the news services i look at every day.....and i get more news of how badly trump is running things, about how badly the entire world is doing....there's no shortage of things to be pissed about, or people to blame for them....i've been told i'm horrible pessimist, so i try to find at least one uplifting story a day, one story that shows me that there is still hope in the world.....those are the stories i have trouble finding.......unfortunately


Yea cause what you’re watching is bias, paid for propaganda that news station knows sells. They sell drama and opinions. Then they pass it off as fact. Then when it falls apart, they move on to something new and shocking to get you to forget about the last thing they mislead you about. You don’t hear much from David Hogg, Emma Gonzalez, Dr. Christine Fraud these days do you? I wonder why?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> It would cost more. Deploying military has residual costs. A wall pays for itself once it stops the vast majority of illegals coming in and getting on government assistance. And the upkeep is also cheaper than using military bodies


fail..i'm really good a math. plus i was talking about the virtual wall..you don't need military to run it- anyone can.

The Institute on *Taxation* and Economic Policy released a report in February 2016, stating that 11 million *illegal* immigrants in the United States are *paying* annually an estimated amount of $11.64 billion in state and local *taxes*, "on average an estimated 8 percent of their incomes."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_impact_of_illegal_immigrants_in_the_United_States

illegal immigrants regularly pay into SS/MED and never see a dime of it.

white people are the biggest participants of social safety net.

which position are you looking for that they take away from you? would it be the fruit picking or the meat slaughtering?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yea cause what you’re watching is bias, paid for propaganda that news station knows sells. They sell drama and opinions. Then they pass it off as fact. Then when it falls apart, they move on to something new and shocking to get you to forget about the last thing they mislead you about. You don’t hear much from David Hogg, Emma Gonzalez, Dr. Christine Fraud these days do you? I wonder why?


I am guessing I am not the first to break this to you, but you are not smart.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> fail..i'm really good a math. plus i was talking about the virtual wall..you don't need military to run it- anyone can.
> 
> The Institute on *Taxation* and Economic Policy released a report in February 2016, stating that 11 million *illegal* immigrants in the United States are *paying* annually an estimated amount of $11.64 billion in state and local *taxes*, "on average an estimated 8 percent of their incomes."
> 
> ...


At the federal, state, and local levels, taxpayers shell out approximately $134.9 billion to cover the costs incurred by the presence of more than 12.5 million illegal aliens, and about 4.2 million citizen children of illegal aliens. That amounts to a tax burden of approximately $8,075 per illegal alien family member and a total of $115,894,597,664. The total cost of illegal immigration to U.S. taxpayers is both staggering and crippling. In 2013, FAIR estimated the total cost to be approximately $113 billion. So, in under four years, the cost has risen nearly $3 billion. This is a disturbing and unsustainable trend.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am guessing I am not the first to break this to you, but you are not smart.


Sure buddy. Let me see you have your Bachelors in Nursing, while working towards your Masters. You don’t have the stamina or mental aptitude to do anything meaningful in your life other than live your life on the internet, complaining. Oh wait, I forgot, it’s usually the loud mouths that claim others aren’t smart, because you are a dumbass dependent with no sense of individual goals. Just accept reality that you’re a loser and all you will ever be is that. Of course you have the option to make a change in your life, but that would require work. And we all know how well Liberals work lol. All thru school Liberal students trying to complain and weasel their way to good grades because of some bogus disadvantage or unfair treatment. It’s always the same story. If it’s challenging, you need the rules adjusted in order for you to succeed. Because most liberals are in fact dependent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> The #WalkAway movement


You mean the meme started in Russia and promoted by their trolls? What's your game, idiot troll, idiot Trumper, or internet research agency troll from Russia? Someone must be paying you to act this stupid and get the shit beat out of you by smarter better informed liberals on a pot site.

The only people walking away are good people from the republican party, most of the good folks have left already there's pretty much just scum remaining. The liberals are the only ones left on the political field in America moving forward, the conservatives committed suicide by allowing racist and lunatics to take over their party. You had better look forward to voter and human rights legislation also hate crime laws, LGBT rights, immigration reform and large scale amnesty. The GOP is now a racist organization and will be soon marginalized as a regional party at best.

There are no aliens, they're people just like you, they're not from another planet, just another country. Get used to it cause you've got a lot of brown folks in yer future, Trump and people like you have motivated them to vote now, suck it up. Try learning Spanish, it will help with your nursing career, so would having a heart and empathy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Sure buddy. Let me see you have your Bachelors in Nursing, while working towards your Masters. You don’t have the stamina or mental aptitude to do anything meaningful in your life other than live your life on the internet, complaining. Oh wait, I forgot, it’s usually the loud mouths that claim others aren’t smart, because you are a dumbass dependent with no sense of individual goals. Just accept reality that you’re a loser and all you will ever be is that. Of course you have the option to make a change in your life, but that would require work. And we all know how well Liberals work lol. All thru school Liberal students trying to complain and weasel their way to good grades because of some bogus disadvantage or unfair treatment. It’s always the same story. If it’s challenging, you need the rules adjusted in order for you to succeed. Because most liberals are in fact dependent.


Lol. Glad you are applying yourself. But you are not smart.

Sorry.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> fail..i'm really good a math. plus i was talking about the virtual wall..you don't need military to run it- anyone can.
> 
> The Institute on *Taxation* and Economic Policy released a report in February 2016, stating that 11 million *illegal* immigrants in the United States are *paying* annually an estimated amount of $11.64 billion in state and local *taxes*, "on average an estimated 8 percent of their incomes."
> 
> ...


How racist are you that you limit their work ability to shit work. Liberals are racist and they don’t even know it. Because you’re used to being told what group you belong to and how to live inside that group. Illegals don’t just pick fruits or work at slaughter houses. They also take jobs away from American landscapers, restaurants positions and construction jobs. But you’re convinced by your clear stereotype of Mexicans as low wage fruit pickers.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. Glad you are applying yourself. But you are not smart.
> 
> Sorry.


Sorry to tell you, but you’re the uneducated one here. All you’re saying is “you’re stupid” “you’re wrong” wah wah wah. Crying like a little bitch. Stupid people don’t make it in my position in a career, sorry. Your belittling of intelligence just clearly shows how angry you are because you know inside you’re a dumbass playing on the internet, pretending you are a smart person.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You mean the meme started in Russia and promoted by their trolls? What's your game, idiot troll, idiot Trumper, or internet research agency troll from Russia? Someone must be paying you to act this stupid and get the shit beat out of you by smarter better informed liberals on a pot site.
> 
> The only people walking away are good people from the republican party, most of the good folks have left already there's pretty much just scum remaining. The liberals are the only ones left on the political field in America moving forward, the conservatives committed suicide by allowing racist and lunatics to take over their party. You had better look forward to voter and human rights legislation also hate crime laws, LGBT rights, immigration reform and large scale amnesty. The GOP is now a racist organization and will be soon marginalized as a regional party at best.
> 
> There are no aliens, they're people just like you, they're not from another planet, just another country. Get used to it cause you got of brown folks in yer future, Trump and people like you have motivated them to vote now, suck it up. Try learning Spanish, it will help with your nursing career, so would having a heart and empathy.


Yup racism. When all else fails, fall back on identity politics and calls for racism. It’s the same thing with you goons. You can’t accept your loses, so you resort to calling people racists. Because all you can do is accuse and finger point. If you honesty think that the Liberal base isn’t shrinking, you’re just a fool.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Sorry to tell you, but you’re the uneducated one here. All you’re saying is “you’re stupid” “you’re wrong” wah wah wah. Crying like a little bitch. Stupid people don’t make it in my position in a career, sorry. Your belittling of intelligence just clearly shows how angry you are because you know inside you’re a dumbass playing on the internet, pretending you are a smart person.


The fact that you are dumb is pretty self evident. I no longer argue with dumb people who think that facts are subjective.

Sorry bro, I read your posts - you dumb.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yup racism. When all else fails, fall back on identity politics and calls for racism. It’s the same thing with you goons. You can’t accept your loses, so you resort to calling people racists. Because all you can do is accuse and finger point. If you honesty think that the Liberal base isn’t shrinking, you’re just a fool.


How did that shrinking liberal base fare during the last election?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Damn you Liberal sheep get triggered easy lol. It’s hard living like you I bet. Waking up every day, trying desperately to find something to complain about. Someone to blame your problems on. A person to insult just so you can feel like you accomplished something. Yet here you are, just typing away your butthurt feelings further proving you have no facts to back up your accusations. Only talking points passed down by the media, which you believe knows more than the President and his staff. You know why you idiots keep asking “what has Trump done that’s great”? Because you’re too stupid and lazy. It’s just easier for you to watch Don Lemon, Steven Colbert and Anderson Cooper to get your government facts from. It doesn’t matter what Trump does to help. People like you are already invested in being a bitter morons. You can think all you want that Trump won’t serve a 2nd term. The #WalkAway movement has already put a 2 million voter hole in the Democrat party. And that number continues to rise everyday because the smart ones are seeing past the surface.


That whole walk away thing really hurt us in the midterm


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yea cause what you’re watching is bias, paid for propaganda that news station knows sells. They sell drama and opinions. Then they pass it off as fact. Then when it falls apart, they move on to something new and shocking to get you to forget about the last thing they mislead you about. You don’t hear much from David Hogg, Emma Gonzalez, Dr. Christine Fraud these days do you? I wonder why?


Are you really mad at victims of rape and gun massacres?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> At the federal, state, and local levels, taxpayers shell out approximately $134.9 billion to cover the costs incurred by the presence of more than 12.5 million illegal aliens, and about 4.2 million citizen children of illegal aliens. That amounts to a tax burden of approximately $8,075 per illegal alien family member and a total of $115,894,597,664. The total cost of illegal immigration to U.S. taxpayers is both staggering and crippling. In 2013, FAIR estimated the total cost to be approximately $113 billion. So, in under four years, the cost has risen nearly $3 billion. This is a disturbing and unsustainable trend.


You’re citing a group founded by a white supremacist, sweetcheeks


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> More of the same from you, the village idiot lol. Wah wah wah you’re dumb wah wah wah lol. I’m smarter than you wah wah wah. Dude, you will never convince me of my level of intelligence. I know what I have accomplished and how smart I am to be able to do so. Again, you’re just a no life on the internet with a major inferiority complex.


I have no reason to try to convince you of anything - you believe in magical thinking. I could show you where you are a complete idiot but you believe that feelings are facts - but they are not.

You aren't the first dummy I have encountered. But Rush and Hannity tell you are smart which appeals to you for obvious reasons. There is no point in arguing with your sort of dumbass who will just deny the sources when they refute your pathetic argument.

So I assume you are Greek. (((They))) never should have let Greeks into this country. Most are genetic Turks anyway. They take jobs from decent people and drive down wages. Their culture is foreign to us and they don't assimilate well. Why did they come here instead of fixing their own country's massive problems? I used to live in a Greek neighborhood. They had gangs, terrible gangs. A women I know was killed by one because they are criminals and brought crime with them.

But some, I assume, are good people.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re citing a group founded by a white supremacist, sweetcheeks


As if he cares. It feels true to him


TheGreenGreek said:


> Sorry to break it you moron. All Democrats are not Liberals. Just like all Republicans are not conservatives. And yes, once again, the ignorance shows. Do yourself a favor pea brain. Go look up the loses your apologizer in chief took in his midterms. Shit, even Bush Jr lost both House and Senate. Yet Trump gained in the Senate, gained in governorships and gained in seating 2 constitutionalists on the Supreme Court with a 3rd on the way. So if you’re calling Trumps midterm a loss, what do you call Obama’s since he lost more seats than any other President in your lifetime? Since Eisenhower to be exact.


See?

Bro, you dumb. Glad you feel smart. Be best.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Are you really mad at victims of rape and gun massacres?


She was no rape victim. She was a mentally disturbed woman the Democrats found that was tied to Justice Kavannaughs past as a child. They used her, paid her and forgot about her. Maybe you should worry about what the effects of lying rape victims does to our individual freedoms if it became accepted to just believe any woman who says rape. You watched as the Democrats got exposed as grimy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Sorry to break it you moron. All Democrats are not Liberals. Just like all Republicans are not conservatives. And yes, once again, the ignorance shows. Do yourself a favor pea brain. Go look up the loses your apologizer in chief took in his midterms. Shit, even Bush Jr lost both House and Senate. Yet Trump gained in the Senate, gained in governorships and gained in seating 2 constitutionalists on the Supreme Court with a 3rd on the way. So if you’re calling Trumps midterm a loss, what do you call Obama’s since he lost more seats than any other President in your lifetime? Since Eisenhower to be exact.


He actually lost 7 governorships and the 9 point loss you guys suffered was the biggest in American midterm history


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> As if he cares. It feels true to him
> 
> See?
> 
> Bro, you dumb. Glad you feel smart. Be best.


There you go again, allowing your inferior mentality take the beat of you. Might as well just copy and paste CNN articles instead of typing. It will save your half brained existence some time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> She was no rape victim. She was a mentally disturbed woman the Democrats found that was tied to Justice Kavannaughs past as a child. They used her, paid her and forgot about her. Maybe you should worry about what the effects of lying rape victims does to our individual freedoms if it became accepted to just believe any woman who says rape. You watched as the Democrats got exposed as grimy.


Brett kavanaugh and his buddy took her in a room, pinned her down, tried to rip her clothes off, and covered her mouth so no one could hear her scream 

Even an idiot who gets a2 year RN from the local junior college could diagnose that as attempted rape


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> There you go again, allowing your inferior mentality take the beat of you. Might as well just copy and paste CNN articles instead of typing. It will save your half brained existence some time.


CNN is far more credible than the white supremacist hate group you just spammed us with, klanman


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> There you go again, allowing your inferior mentality take the beat of you. Might as well just copy and paste CNN articles instead of typing. It will save your half brained existence some time.


You should make me feel really stupid by telling me how .any governorships the Republicans gained this year.

How do you feel about the Republicans stealng a Supreme Court spot by violating the Constitution?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> He actually lost 7 governorships and the 9 point loss you guys suffered was the biggest in American midterm history


Those are made up numbers.

You're the fake deep news state! You are probably even a Jew.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have no reason to try to convince you of anything - you believe in magical thinking. I could show you where you are a complete idiot but you believe that feelings are facts - but they are not.
> 
> You aren't the first dummy I have encountered. But Rush and Hannity tell you are smart which appeals to you for obvious reasons. There is no point in arguing with your sort of dumbass who will just deny the sources when they refute your pathetic argument.
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait. You could show me where I am a complete idiot? But you aren’t, because you’re nothing but a loud mouth on the internet. 

My parents came here legally and the way it was intended. Your discriminatory views continue to show how brain washed you are that you must group label. No one said people shouldn’t migrate here. That is your broken brain having a low selective argumentative capacity. You add to the context in order to change it. Nowhere will you find me saying immigrants shouldn’t migrate to America. Especially since my family are legal immigrants.

But please, continue to sound like a jackass. By you attacking my heritage and family, just once again shows you have no idea what the hell you're talking about. You come to a dead end in your argument and you deflect to another topic lol. Then when that fails, you just call me stupid because you temporarily ran out of rebuttals.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> You’re citing a group founded by a white supremacist, sweetcheeks


CNN labels them white supremacists and that makes them so? What makes them white supremacists, other then CNN telling you that’s what they are? Is it because they literally beat the piss out of ANTIFA members and the whole world watched how fast they retreated when they faced opposition?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those are made up numbers.
> 
> You're the fake deep news state! You are probably even a Jew.


I want to find out where greenk works so his supervisor can audit his patient history

Guaranteed that this klanman gives inferior care to non white patients


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> As if he cares. It feels true to him
> 
> See?
> 
> Bro, you dumb. Glad you feel smart. Be best.


So what you’re saying is all Democrats are Liberals and all Republicans are conservatives? Is that what you’re saying, and calling me dumb for saying the opposite?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> CNN labels them white supremacists and that makes them so? What makes them white supremacists, other then CNN telling you that’s what they are? Is it because they literally beat the loss out of ANTIFA members and the whole world watched how fast they retreated when they faced opposition?


FAIR was founded by John tanton

John tanton was an avowed white supremacist. He said do himself

You dumbass klanman


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Wait wait wait. You could show me where I am a complete idiot? But you aren’t, because you’re nothing but a loud mouth on the internet.
> 
> My parents came here legally and the way it was intended. Your discriminatory views continue to show how brain washed you are that you must group label. No one said people shouldn’t migrate here. That is your broken brain having a low selective argumentative capacity. You add to the context in order to change it. Nowhere will you find me saying immigrants shouldn’t migrate to America. Especially since my family are legal immigrants.
> 
> But please, continue to sound like a jackass. By you attacking my heritage and family, just once again shows you have no idea what the hell you're talking about. You come to a dead end in your argument and you deflect to another topic lol. Then when that fails, you just call me stupid because you temporarily ran out of rebuttals.


So how many governors did the GOP gain in 2018. What percentage of the vote voted against Obama in 2010? What percentage voted against Trump in 2018?

Come on little associate nurse... You made a claim that "liberals" are shrinking in numbers but then just waved away contrary evidence by saying that not all Democrats are liberals. But it is quite relative isn't it? Certainly 99% of Dems are more liberal than Trump. Do you just redifine what a liberal is everytime you post one of your made up feelings as a fact.

Summing up... U dumb. If you were a bit smarter you would realize it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Wait wait wait. You could show me where I am a complete idiot? But you aren’t, because you’re nothing but a loud mouth on the internet.
> 
> My parents came here legally and the way it was intended. Your discriminatory views continue to show how brain washed you are that you must group label. No one said people shouldn’t migrate here. That is your broken brain having a low selective argumentative capacity. You add to the context in order to change it. Nowhere will you find me saying immigrants shouldn’t migrate to America. Especially since my family are legal immigrants.
> 
> But please, continue to sound like a jackass. By you attacking my heritage and family, just once again shows you have no idea what the hell you're talking about. You come to a dead end in your argument and you deflect to another topic lol. Then when that fails, you just call me stupid because you temporarily ran out of rebuttals.


I’m all for immigration but I do not care for illegal criminals like you bringing drugs and showing no respect for federal laws

The worst insult is that your drugs aren’t even good looking. Grow better drugs you fucking WOP


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So what you’re saying is all Democrats are Liberals and all Republicans are conservatives? Is that what you’re saying, and calling me dumb for saying the opposite?


So you are saying that Republicans gained governorships in 2018? How proud did that make you my Turkish friend?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should make me feel really stupid by telling me how .any governorships the Republicans gained this year.
> 
> How do you feel about the Republicans stealng a Supreme Court spot by violating the Constitution?


Stole a seat by violating the constitution? If that were true, something would have been done. But like usual, it’s just the Liberals was of saying “we lost, so let’s blame it on something illegal” lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Stole a seat by violating the constitution? If that were true, something would have been done. But like usual, it’s just the Liberals was of saying “we lost, so let’s blame it on something illegal” lol.


Yeah, you dumb. Too dumb to know it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Stole a seat by violating the constitution? If that were true, something would have been done. But like usual, it’s just the Liberals was of saying “we lost, so let’s blame it on something illegal” lol.


The constitution says the senate
must advise and consent on Supreme Court nominations 

The gop never gave merrick garland a hearing. They did not advise nor consent

That violates the letter of the constitution, klanman


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, you dumb. Too dumb to know it.


Funny how you say illegal, stole, violated etc... yet nothing was done. No charges were brought up. Just complaints that your side lost again lol. Hey man, keep this up. You look like a retard at this point. Just a dumb person with internet access.

There it is again, your inferiority complex. “You’re dumb” “you’re dumb” lol. 

Dude give it up, you’re a dependent, uneducated loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Funny how you say illegal, stole, violated etc... yet nothing was done. No charges were brought up. Just complaints that your side lost again lol. Hey man, keep this up. You look like a retard at this point. Just a dumb person with internet access.
> 
> There it is again, your inferiority complex. “You’re dumb” “you’re dumb” lol.
> 
> Dude give it up, you’re a dependent, uneducated loser.


how many governorships did you guys pick up


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, you dumb. Too dumb to know it.





UncleBuck said:


> FAIR was founded by John tanton
> 
> John tanton was an avowed white supremacist. He said do himself
> 
> You dumbass klanman


Racism racism racism lol. Man, it really is just a natural reaction for you to just claim racism lol. The numbers are real. There are other sources.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Racism racism racism lol. Man, it really is just a natural reaction for you to just claim racism lol. The numbers are real. There are other sources.


The numbers you cited are from a guy who calls himself a white supremacist

If you weren’t a racist you would cite those “other sources” instead of the white supremacist you retarded klanman


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> There you go again, allowing your inferior mentality take the beat of you. Might as well just copy and paste CNN articles instead of typing. It will save your half brained existence some time.


'roid rage..and you're the one with 95% of the posts..triggered much?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> and you're the one with 95% of the posts..triggered much?


Nope. I’m sitting comfortably here watching you Liberals have meltdown after meltdown not able to even debate. Sounding like a bunch bitchy little girls who don’t get their way lol.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> The numbers you cited are from a guy who calls himself a white supremacist
> 
> If you weren’t a racist you would cite those “other sources” instead of the white supremacist you retarded klanman


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/record-135-billion-a-year-for-illegal-immigration-average-8-075-each-25-000-in-ny

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/homeland-security/352869-the-cost-of-illegal-immigration-to-taxpayers-is-growing?amp

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2018/03/10/cutting-welfare-to-illegal-aliens-would-pay-for-trumps-wall/amp/

Are all of these sources also racist? Damn you’re such a loser.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Nope. I’m sitting comfortably here watching you Liberals have meltdown after meltdown not able to even debate. Sounding like a bunch bitchy little girls who don’t get their way lol.


you forgot the 'roid rage' portion of my quote..too close to home?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You are seriously one dumb fuck. Holy shit. Please, just go outside. Play in the leaves, go for a walk. Obama appointed him firstly. Secondly, the GOP did what Biden did with Clarence Thomas in the 90’s. Ever heard of the “Biden Rule”?


i remember anita hill.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i remember anita hill.


Yup. Where was the evidence? Liberals don’t require evidence. Just butthurt feelings and malicious intent to remove someone in their path.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Ever heard of the “Biden Rule”?


first off, the Biden rule was based on a hypothetical situation, there was no SC vacancy at the time.
secondly, later in the same speech, he said the Pres should be able to put forward a moderate nomination if the Senate is consulted.

another swing and a miss...


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> first off, the Biden rule was based on a hypothetical situation, there was no SC vacancy at the time.
> secondly, later in the same speech, he said the Pres should be able to put forward a moderate nomination if the Senate is consulted.
> 
> another swing and a miss...


You can’t read. I never mentioned about a vacancy. I used the Biden Rule as the basis to the delayment of an appointment. And it wasn’t hypothetical. He tried to get it passed so there could be a delay in appointments until after an election.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You can’t read. I never mentioned about a vacancy. I used the Biden Rule as the basis to the delayment of an appointment.


the biden rule is another made up story by the Repubs. 

you can't read. there was no vacancy, it was a hypothetical situation, not reality. and later he said there should be no delay for an appt if the Pres consulted the Senate with a moderate choice.

yet another swing and a miss...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Awww look at this loser try to get underneath my skin lol. Associate nurse? Hahahahaha. You AGAIN provide a clear view to your belittlment of intelligence and success. It couldn’t be more clear that you’re a loser with no money, probably no job and most likely are using your parents WiFi lol. 99% of Democrats don’t identify as Liberals you idiot. Same as 99% of conservatives don’t identify as Conservative. You’re a uneducated loser. Just deal with it.


The conservative movement died during the Bush administration. There is nothing conservative about today's Republican Party.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> The conservative movement died during the Bush administration. There is nothing conservative about today's Republican Party.


And there is nothing Liberal about the Democrat party. Just some wannabe communists trying to “stand up to the man” lol.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> the biden rule is another made up story by the Repubs.
> 
> you can't read. there was no vacancy, it was a hypothetical situation, not reality. and later he said there should be no delay for an appt if the Pres consulted the Senate with a moderate choice.
> 
> yet another swing and a miss...


Made up? You’re brain dead. He literally tried to have the senate pass a rule for congress to wait to appoint a justice after an election. There are plenty of sources and videos of him stating it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2018)

so back to reality greenie, the GOP violated the Constitution by not allowing Obama's appt of Merrick Garland. and you fell for their excuse about the hypothetical Biden rule as their justification. 
you are easily duped, huh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> literally tried


but did not.

4 strikes and you're still out.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> And there is nothing Liberal about the Democrat party. Just some wannabe communists trying to “stand up to the man” lol.


Right, the Democratic Party is a liberal progressive party. 

Now then about that so-called conservative movement. One of the foundations of that movement was small government and fiscal responsibility. They never delivered it, even when Reagan was in office but Bush Jr's tax cut for the wealthy during massive expansion in government spending became the grave-site for that movement. What's so conservative about cutting taxes and increasing spending as Trump and his GOP dogs so gleefully tout as a major accomplishment?


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> What's so conservative about cutting taxes and increasing spending as Trump and his GOP dogs so gleefully tout as a major accomplishment?


"I have a good brain"
-Donald J Trump


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Time to get jobs losers!

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-administration-announces-plan-to-tighten-work-requirements-for-food-stamp-recipients


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/record-135-billion-a-year-for-illegal-immigration-average-8-075-each-25-000-in-ny
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/blogs/congress-blog/homeland-security/352869-the-cost-of-illegal-immigration-to-taxpayers-is-growing?amp
> 
> ...


Those are google links to the same white supremacist guys fake statistics


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re a uneducated loser.


Huh


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Time to get jobs losers!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-administration-announces-plan-to-tighten-work-requirements-for-food-stamp-recipients


Highest rates of food stamp usage are in counties trump won


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Time to get jobs losers!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-administration-announces-plan-to-tighten-work-requirements-for-food-stamp-recipients


if i pass a drug test, i get fired from my job. winning!


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Those are google links to the same white supremacist guys fake statistics


Hahahahaha Now the NYPost is fake? The WashingtonExaminer is fake? The Hill is fake? You’re all kinds of stupid and confused.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Hahahahaha Now the NYPost is fake? The WashingtonExaminer is fake? The Hill is fake? You’re all kinds of stupid and confused.


If there isn't a connection to Soros it's fake. typical Nazi!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Time to get jobs losers!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-administration-announces-plan-to-tighten-work-requirements-for-food-stamp-recipients


I've never been fired or let go during a downsizing. I've always been considered too important and difficult to replace. I've quit several jobs to go to better ones but have never been unemployed even one day. Are you saying I should take a second job? You can thank me for never once being without health care coverage even though I hardly ever need to use it. 

I don't think you are any more of a nurse than you were a fake Buddhist.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> If there isn't a connection to Soros it's fake. typical Nazi!


Another dumbass joins in lol. Have a seat, there are plenty of others like you here today.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> I've never been fired or let go during a downsizing. I've always been considered too important and difficult to replace. I've quit several jobs to go to better ones but have never been unemployed even one day. Are you saying I should take a second job? You can thank me for never once being without health care coverage even though I hardly ever need to use it.
> 
> I don't think you are any more of a nurse than you were a fake Buddhist.


I know cause being a nurse is something someone needs to lie about lol. You’re no more an important worker than you are a fake Buddhist.

See how that works there? We can all just say what we want.

And FYI, you having insurance or not doesn’t absolve me from doing my job. I treat illegals every day that never pay the bill. You can thank a lot of them for your rates being where they are, plus the ACA.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Another dumbass joins in lol. Have a seat, there are plenty of others like you here today.


You don't tell me to sit down. I was already sitting Nazi.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> You don't tell me to sit down. I was already sitting Nazi.


Do any of you really believe that Republican Americans are Nazis? I mean, do you even know what a Nazi is? I know. My grandfather faced them in WW2. You have no idea the meaning of things. Your kind likes to regurgitate nonsense you hear other lunatics spew because you can’t think of anything else. That is a trait of stupidity/voluntary ignorance.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Do any of you really believe that Republican Americans are Nazis? I mean, do you even know what a Nazi is? I know. My grandfather faced them in WW2. You have no idea the meaning of things. Your kind like to just regurgitate nonsense because you can’t think of anything else. That is a trait of stupidity/voluntary ignorance.


HAHAHA "republican american" what a nazi way to describe yourself. Why are you so upset about being a nazi? You some kind of snowflake or something?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Hahahahaha Now the NYPost is fake? The WashingtonExaminer is fake? The Hill is fake? You’re all kinds of stupid and confused.


Those media outlets are real but they aren't exactly good sources for facts based reporting. The articles were written by a right wing lobbyist group and came with warning labels like this:

THE VIEWS EXPRESSED BY CONTRIBUTORS ARE THEIR OWN AND NOT THE VIEW OF THE HILL




TheGreenGreek said:


> I know cause being a nurse is something someone needs to lie about lol. You’re no more an important worker than you are a fake Buddhist.
> 
> See how that works there? We can all just say what we want.


Right. I see how it works. You just make shit up and echo back other people's words.

Fake buddhist, fake nurse.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Another dumbass joins in lol. Have a seat, there are plenty of others like you here today.


Welcome, dumbass. Actually not welcome.

Why did you come back, fake Buddah? Why do deplorables like you feel the need to slither back to sites where nobody likes you and you've been banned many times? 

Pathetic.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Those media outlets are real but they aren't exactly good sources for facts based reporting. The articles were written by a right wing lobbyist group and came with warning labels like this:
> 
> THE VIEWS EXPRESSED BY CONTRIBUTORS ARE THEIR OWN AND NOT THE VIEW OF THE HILL
> 
> ...


You’re a triggered buffoon lol


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Welcome, dumbass. Actually not welcome.
> 
> Why did you come back, fake Buddah? Why do deplorables like you feel the need to slither back to sites where nobody likes you and you've been banned many times?
> 
> Pathetic.


Oh and now you’re lying lol. I’ve been banned many times? The loser triggered Liberal is obvious lol.

Nobody likes you here wah wah wah lol. You’re one of the most pathetic excuses of a human I have ever witnessed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Do any of you really believe that Republican Americans are Nazis? I mean, do you even know what a Nazi is? I know. My grandfather faced them in WW2. You have no idea the meaning of things. Your kind likes to regurgitate nonsense you hear other lunatics spew because you can’t think of anything else. That is a trait of stupidity/voluntary ignorance.


Trump called Nazis very fine people


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Those media outlets are real but they aren't exactly good sources for facts based reporting. The articles were written by a right wing lobbyist group and came with warning labels like this:
> 
> THE VIEWS EXPRESSED BY CONTRIBUTORS ARE THEIR OWN AND NOT THE VIEW OF THE HILL
> 
> ...


Wah wah wah, he is successful so I will just call him fake wah wah wah. Dude, get off your smelly fat ass and get a job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Oh and now you’re lying lol. I’ve been banned many times? The loser triggered Liberal is obvious lol.
> 
> Nobody likes you here wah wah wah lol. You’re one of the most pathetic excuses of a human I have ever witnessed.


No one likes you though


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Wah wah wah, he is successful so I will just call him fake wah wah wah. Dude, get off your smelly fat ass and get a job.


If your job is so good how come back in September you is all talking about just trying to grow your own meds without spending too much money. Seems like a broke ass nazi thing to say. I also like that you had one grow under your belt at that time and then were downing people about their grows and telling them what they are doing wrong within a month of being here. Fucking Nazi's.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> HAHAHA "republican american" what a nazi way to describe yourself. Why are you so upset about being a nazi? You some kind of snowflake or something?


How does it feel to be clinically stupid?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> No one likes you though


That’s your opinion. But FACTS tell a different story.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> That’s your opinion. But FACTS tell a different story.


Factually, who likes you?


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> How does it feel to be clinically stupid?


How does it feel to post in 1 thread for months straight. LOL I aint never tried to act all book learned on here. Seems like you could find a place with smarter people than this thread. Birbs of a feather flock together. Flap away Nazi.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> If your job is so good how come back in September you is all talking about just trying to grow your own meds without spending too much money. Seems like a broke ass nazi thing to say. I also like that you had one grow under your belt at that time and then were downing people about their grows and telling them what they are doing wrong within a month of being here. Fucking Nazi's.



Hmmm a new grower not trying to spend a fortune while he is learning? You don’t say lol. 

I wasn’t downing anyone. Lie much?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> How does it feel to post in 1 thread for months straight. LOL I aint never tried to act all book learned on here. Seems like you could find a place with smarter people than this thread. Birbs of a feather flock together. Flap away Nazi.


Prove I’m a Nazi you loser. You’re another person who will amount to nothing in life and die a loser.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Prove I’m a Nazi you loser. You’re another person who will amount to nothing in life and die a loser.


And I quote "


TheGreenGreek said:


> I’m a Nazi loser.


 "


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> How does it feel to post in 1 thread for months straight. LOL I aint never tried to act all book learned on here. Seems like you could find a place with smarter people than this thread. Birbs of a feather flock together. Flap away Nazi.


Says the fucking retarded Liberal who uses a picture of Dennis Rodman who is friends with North Korea’s dictator. I guess you don’t have a problem with him lol.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Why is he worried about my friends? Seems you fucking retards forget that conversation is a 2 way street. You don’t control the narrative.


What friends? you're the guy that got sore when he brought that up.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Says the fucking retarded Liberal who uses a picture of Dennis Rodman who is friends with North Korea’s dictator. I guess you don’t have a problem with him lol.


That's Rodzilla. Does a black man talking to an Asian trigger you? Or is it that he has friends across the world?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> And I quote "
> "


Exactly what I thought. You’re a degenerate loser.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> That's Rodzilla. Does a black man talking to an Asian trigger you?


Since you’re not even saying anything meaningful and you’re proven to be mentally challenged, I welcome you to the ignore list.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Exactly what I thought. You’re a degenerate loser.


You think you're so much better than me because you got a "job" or whatever pretty much everyone else has.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Since you’re not even saying anything meaningful and you’re proven to be mentally challenged, I welcome you to the ignore list.


Only snowflakes use the ignore list.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> You think you're so much better than me because you got a "job" or whatever pretty much everyone else has.


No, I’m better than you because I’m educated, make great money, have a career, have a moral compass and can actually speak in full sentences.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> Only snowflakes use the ignore list.


Hey man, Liberals had a huge problem with our President meeting with Kim, but you idolize Dennis Rodman who is actually friends with him lol. You can’t make that shit up! Lol. You’re mentally defective lol.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> No, I’m better than you because I’m educated, make great money, have a career, have a moral compass and can actually speak in full sentences.


No you're not you're a wierdo nazi on riu. Arguing about Trump. lmfao. Fuck yo sentences nazi!


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Hey man, Liberals had a huge problem with our President meeting with Kim, but you idolize Dennis Rodman who is actually friends with him lol. You can’t make that shit up! Lol. You’re mentally defective lol.


The fact that liberals is capitalized just shows how educated you are. Thank adolph for spell check am i rite?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> No you're not you're a wierdo nazi on riu. Arguing about Trump. lmfao. Fuck yo sentences nazi!


Cha Ching! Another Liberal loser getting triggered and having a meltdown lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> No, I’m better than you because I’m educated, make great money, have a career, have a moral compass and can actually speak in full sentences.


At least your not conceited.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Cha Ching! Another Liberal loser getting triggered and having a meltdown lol.


I thought I was on ignore. Did finding out that's what snowflakes do influence your decision?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> The fact that liberals is capitalized just shows how educated you are. Thank adolph for spell check am i rite?


Title case, or up style, is another method. Whether or not you capitalize a word in a title depends on its part of speech. According to most style guides that use title case, the basic rules are as follows:


Capitalize the first and last word in a title, regardless of part of speech
Capitalize all nouns (baby, country, picture), pronouns (you, she, it), verbs (walk, think, dream), adjectives (sweet, large, perfect), adverbs (immediately, quietly), and subordinating conjunctions (as, because, although)


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> I thought I was on ignore. Did finding out that's what snowflakes do influence your decision?


Nope. I want to drop some education on your stupid ass before I ignore you. Later loser. Get a job.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Title case, or up style, is another method. Whether or not you capitalize a word in a title depends on its part of speech. According to most style guides that use title case, the basic rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> Capitalize the first and last word in a title, regardless of part of speech
> Capitalize all nouns (baby, country, picture), pronouns (you, she, it), verbs (walk, think, dream), adjectives (sweet, large, perfect), adverbs (immediately, quietly), and subordinating conjunctions (as, because, although)


Little snowflake running to google? Acting like I care about your biased source?


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Nope. I want to drop some education on your stupid ass before I ignore you. Later loser. Get a job.


Wouldn't this thread be better if everyone agreed with you?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> At least your not conceited.


Those are facts. Sorry I’m not cowering myself because you find it offensive that I can be all those things.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Those are facts. Sorry I’m not cowering myself because you find it offensive that I can be all those things.


But you can't get a plant to bud. how did that rdwc go for ya? lol back to soil I see.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Those are facts. Sorry I’m not cowering myself because you find it offensive that I can be all those things.


I'm conceited to. Unlike you I don't work for anyone. I am the boss. Never wanted a career (way to many hrs). I just wanted to travel allot, party fairly hard and make enough money to semi retire at 40. Did it to.
But go on tell everyone how much better you are than others.

"your so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, don't you?" comes to mind.

On a side note if you voted for Trump you are automatically grouped into the uneducated segment. That's because thats who his voter base is- poor and uneducated.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re a triggered buffoon lol


You quoted and stood by an article that the publisher disowned. I called you out on it, dumbass and this is your reply. lmfao

You are the triggered buffoon.

When you aren't triggered, you are still a buffoon. Fake Buddah.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Oh and now you’re lying lol. I’ve been banned many times? The loser triggered Liberal is obvious lol.
> 
> Nobody likes you here wah wah wah lol. You’re one of the most pathetic excuses of a human I have ever witnessed.


How much longer before you get banned, fake buddah?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Awww look at this loser try to get underneath my skin lol. Associate nurse? Hahahahaha. You AGAIN provide a clear view to your belittlment of intelligence and success. It couldn’t be more clear that you’re a loser with no money, probably no job and most likely are using your parents WiFi lol. 99% of Democrats don’t identify as Liberals you idiot. Same as 99% of conservatives don’t identify as Conservative. You’re a uneducated loser. Just deal with it.


For the record... I have more education than you are ever likely to get. But that doesn't really matter - I haven't said once that I am smart. What I have said is that you are dumb, and you most assuredly are.

You are dumb because you have strong opinions about things that are not true. You have already said that you dismiss anything that disagrees with your worldview (i.e. facts) as made up news - apparently because the news is not currently running stories about the accuser of Cavanaugh [shrug?] and because David Hogg is not on the front page at this time.

So here are some opportunities for you to look not dumb.

You said that this last midterm was proof that the number of liberals is dropping. This was apparently due to the fact that there are two more Republican Senators than before. But you didn't mention that there were 26 Democrats and only 9 Republican senators up for election. If you were not dumb, you would realize that this was pretty obviously not that great of an accomplishment. You mentioned how many states the Republicans gained in gubernatorial elections yet despite being sure that they gained some. In order to not prove yourself as very dumb, please list those gains. Please back up your assertion that the 2010 midterm was somehow something much more negative to the sitting President than the 2018 elections were. Certainly you should be not dumb enough to know what gerrymandering is - so please compare the national vote totals by party of 2010 with 2018 - or are those just made up.

Additionally, you very dumbly claim that 99% of Democrats do not see themselves as "liberals". In order to appear not very dumb, please show some evidence of this.

Most dumbly, you claim that "liberals" don't need evidence to charge people with crimes. That one made me laugh. Your President is literally the most guilty of this in the entire country. I could list instances all day long. Lock Hillary up. Voter fraud resulted in Trimp losing the popular vote (funny how his blue ribbon voter fraud commission met, spent millions, and then dissolved without a shred of evidence, isn't it?) Speaking of voter fraud, isn't it funny that no concern was given by the Republicans to absentee ballot fraud, just on potential fraud resulting from misrepresentation that might also be used to disenfranchise minority voters, and then suddenly strong evidence of absentee ballot fraud by Republicans starts to emerge? No, probably not to you because, as a dummy, you discount anything that doesn't confirm your ridiculous worldview. My Turkic friend, you are dumb.

And then you dumbly asked if we have ever heard of "The Biden Rule". Uh, yeah. We have. It was the thing that Mitch McConnell made up to justify breaking the Constitution for his dumb constituents to dumbly justify the contradiction of being "pro-Constitution" while violating the letter and spirit of the same. Please show me the Biden rule in the Constitution or any legislation whatsoever. So if Trump does not get another appointment until January of 2020, he will not make a nomination? Is that what you are saying? Just bringing up the Biden Rule as something that is real, makes you among the dumbest 10% of all people in America. Apparently your opinion is "a Senator said something once - so that overrules the Constitution." Just fucking dumb.

There's so much more wrong with your posts - so much assertion as fact of things that you cannot back up that anybody with half a brain (this excludes most current Republicans) must come to the conclusion that you are either totally dishonest and willing to violate the rules of society while shitting on the Constitution, or you are just a poor, dumb, rube.

Sorry my little dumb friend; you are dumb. So dumb that you don't know it. I am glad you are learning a vocation though and wish you the best, but maybe you should consider that learning how to do insert an IV, catheter or clean a bedpan does not really qualify you to hold the ridiculous ideas about politics that you hold. That shit came straight from Fox News, Limbaugh and Hannity - and you honestly cannot find a dumber audience in this whole country.

You won't answer this. Because you are too dumb to answer it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yup. Where was the evidence? Liberals don’t require evidence. Just butthurt feelings and malicious intent to remove someone in their path.


her testimony under oath?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Highest rates of food stamp usage are in counties trump won


Highest levels of opiate abuse too. Go figure.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Nope. I’m sitting comfortably here watching you Liberals have meltdown after meltdown not able to even debate. Sounding like a bunch bitchy little girls who don’t get their way lol.


A pro tip for you. If you "like" Schuylaar's posts, she will be your friend no matter what you say or how dumb at you are. She's_ that hard up._


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Those are google links to the same white supremacist guys fake statistics


Because he's dumb.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm conceited to. Unlike you I don't work for anyone. I am the boss. Never wanted a career (way to many hrs). I just wanted to travel allot, party fairly hard and make enough money to semi retire at 40. Did it to.
> But go on tell everyone how much better you are than others.
> 
> "your so vain, I bet you think this song is about you, don't you?" comes to mind.
> ...


You’re just another drone who actually believes that one political party is supported by 1 type of individual. That’s why idiots like you are a prime example of how arrogant the LEFT has become. Yet every state that is ran by Democrats is riddled with homelessness, high crime and high taxes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Hmmm a new grower not trying to spend a fortune while he is learning? You don’t say lol.
> 
> I wasn’t downing anyone. Lie much?


He was just pointing out that you are either a total liar or just plain dumb. My money is on both


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Because he's dumb.


You know I don’t care about anything you post right? You’ve already made it clear you are not aware of your mental deficiency. So there is nothing productive I can do for you. I can’t fix stupid people like you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re just another drone who actually believes that one political party is supported by 1 type of individual. That’s why idiots like you are a prime example of how arrogant the LEFT has become. Yet every state that is ran by Democrats is riddled with homelessness, high crime and high taxes.


Let me ask you ... Do you consider any of that to be a cogent argument?

I think it sounds much more like 'things a cult member would say', a very dumb one.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He was just pointing out that you are either a total liar or just plain dumb. My money is on both


What money? Borrowing a 20 from mom and dad doesn’t count as your money snowflake.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re just another drone who actually believes that one political party is supported by 1 type of individual. That’s why idiots like you are a prime example of how arrogant the LEFT has become. Yet every state that is ran by Democrats is riddled with homelessness, high crime and high taxes.


Both sides seem arrogantly entrenched to me. We be polarized!


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Let me ask you ... Do you consider any of that to be a cogent argument?
> 
> I think it sounds much more like 'things a cult member would say', a very dumb one.


Again, nazi, racist, white supremacist and now cult member? Yet look at how Liberals are grouped up and told how to live and think lol. The stupid is in no shortage for you.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Both sides seem arrogantly entrenched to me. We be polarized!


I can agree with this. The reason why it’s like this is because of misleading social networking and bias media. One side wants to have a discussion, the other is just trying to shut the other side up while calling them Nazis and Russians lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You know I don’t care about anything you post right? You’ve already made it clear you are not aware of your mental deficiency. So there is nothing productive I can do for you. I can’t fix stupid people like you.


Put me on ignore. 

I gave you a lot of specific questions. You'll ignore them because you are very dumb.

How many gubernatorial seats didja pick up on November 6tb? Which was your favorite?

You claim 'Trump' did well in the midterms but Obama got killed in 2010 (which he most assuredly did). Please compare the vote totals nationwide between Republican and Democrat from those two years. I assert that those numbers make the two comparable at the very least. How come Obama got killed but Trimp somehow won? Is it the State governor races that you attribute your unsupportable assertion to?

In addition, you dumb,

Thank you.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I can agree with this. The reason why it’s like this is because of misleading social networking and bias media. One side wants to have a discussion, the other is just trying to shut the other side up while calling them Nazis and Russians lol.


Well if you were convinced Trump stole the election, you might do the same thing! I agree that our current media dynamics perpetuate the us vs them thing.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Well if you were convinced Trump stole the election, you might do the same thing! I agree that our current media dynamics perpetuate the us vs them thing.


I would wait for proof. Not immediately resort to knowing because of bias media opinion articles with misleading titles and verbiage.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Put me on ignore.
> 
> I gave you a lot of specific questions. You'll ignore them because you are very dumb.
> 
> ...


 I said maintained.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I would wait for proof. Not immediately resort to knowing because of bias media opinion articles with misleading titles and verbiage.


Confirmation bias is difficult to overcome


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Confirmation bias is difficult to overcome


So we should be polarized because one side chooses to disregard the other as equals and even get as low as to call them traitors? All because Hillary Clinton resorted to saying “Russian Interference” during her debates after she was exposed as using a private email server to store classified material on, which she also lied about to congress and the FBI? Do you see the double standard here?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Confirmation bias is difficult to overcome


If at any point Trump has evidence against him supporting the accusation that he used Russians to rig our election machines, then I will denounce him and off with his head. But I require proof to pass any judgement.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So we should be polarized because one side chooses to disregard the other as equals and even get as low as to call them traitors? All because Hillary Clinton resorted to saying “Russian Interference” during her debates after she was exposed as using a private email server to store classified material on, which she also lied about to congress and the FBI? Do you see the double standard here?


I see the double standard, and I perceive double standards on the right as well. What did you think of Trumps budget after 8 years of bitching about the deficit?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I see the double standard, and I perceive double standards on the right as well. What did you think of Trumps budget after 8 years of bitching about the deficit?


I think Trump has work ahead of him. I think his spending is higher than I want it to be.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I said maintained.


You are two dumb to answer the questions. Even maintained is a hopeless fantasy. He got body slammed. And wait, there's more...

Just watch. He's already toast. But there are protocols, even now.

Face it, Nick... You dumb.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I think Trump has work ahead of him. I think his spending is higher than I want it to be.


Or maybe it was the massive tax cut for the very wealthy. 

Dummy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I would also like to add that building the wall will for sure, without a doub willt save this country $50 Billion or more. It’s not hard to do the math. The less we pay for illegals, the more we save to use for legal citizens and programs for Americans. There is no reason to allow them to skip ahead of the line when we have our own to take care of.


Ok, do the math. I hear it's not hard. Of course, we will make you back up your claims. Go.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> So we should be polarized because one side chooses to disregard the other as equals and even get as low as to call them traitors? All because Hillary Clinton resorted to saying “Russian Interference” during her debates after she was exposed as using a private email server to store classified material on, which she also lied about to congress and the FBI? Do you see the double standard here?


Soooo, Russian interference (btw, dummy, no claims have been made about Russians changing votes at voting machines. You really have to be a fucking moron to think this is the only highly problematic way that collusion with a foreign power can go.) is fake, but the "Biden Rule" is real. Show us the Biden Rule in any sort of legal principle or law.

You can't. But you believe it is a "thing".

Wanna know why?

''Cause you dumb.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You don’t really think I was serious when I said Russians at the voting booths. Why don’t you read the entire text and see the entire context. Picking a portion of a message and changing the context doesn’t work on me moron.


Sweep up or something. Maybe you can handle that?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 21, 2018)

Gold filings are my waste product


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I think Trump has work ahead of him. I think his spending is higher than I want it to be.


prepare for more disappointment. You do know that this shut down is about how he wants to spend more, don't you?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> prepare for more disappointment. You do know that this shut down is about how he wants to spend more, don't you?


You have your opinions, I have mine. I believe he is playing the long game and he is in it to put us on top. Investing is the key to any successful business. Every President has his Positives along with the Negatives. Let me ask you, since you hate Trump so badly, could you give me 1 flaw Obama had as a President?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You have your opinions, I have mine. I believe he is playing the long game and he is in it to put us on top. Investing is the key to any successful business. Every President has his Positives along with the Negatives. Let me ask you, since you hate Trump so badly, could you give me 1 flaw Obama had as a President?


You can't see the difference between fact and opinion.

It is a fact that Trump is fighting to spend MORE. This is fact, not opinion.

You voiced "disappointed that he hasn't cut the budget" and "has more work cut out for him".

I am merely pointing out the fact that Trump is showing no concern about cutting the budget. You voted for him, you support him. I didn't and don't. Blame yourself for your spend thrift president.

Obama? bwawwwhaaawwwaaaahhhhaaaahaaaaa Obama cut the deficit each of the last five years of his presidency. Suck Obama's dick.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 21, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You have your opinions, I have mine. I believe he is playing the long game and he is in it to put us on top. Investing is the key to any successful business. Every President has his Positives along with the Negatives. Let me ask you, since you hate Trump so badly, could you give me 1 flaw Obama had as a President?


Yes, but your opinions are very dumb.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> You can't see the difference between fact and opinion.
> 
> It is a fact that Trump is fighting to spend MORE. This is fact, not opinion.
> 
> ...


Actually his deficit rose over 100 billion in his last year in office.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Actually his deficit rose over 100 billion in his last year in office.


LOL

deficit is not same as debt. 

You really are dumb.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit


Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> deficit is not same as debt.
> 
> You really are dumb.


No, it’s his deficit. How are you laughing when you’re wrong lol. Wow...

https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit
> No, it’s his deficit. How are you laughing when you’re wrong lol. Wow...
> 
> https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit


You can't read either. You idiot. By your own link,

The deficit decreased in years of Democratic Party control for 2012, 2013, 2014

GOP took over Congress in 2015 which was the last year deficits went down. Their budget deficit went up a bit in 2016, Obama's last year. You do know that Congress writes the budgets, don't you?

Then Trump took over 2017, 2018 were big deficit increases when GOP had full control of congress and the WH. And we haven't seen the big increases due to Trump's unfunded tax cuts, due in 2020.

Trump and his GOP congress isn't conservative in any fiscal way. They spend like drunken sailors.

You lose again. You might have read the link you posted and sounded less stupid but I guess it didn't have enough pictures..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2018)

Looks like Donald is pissed that Whitaker won't go to jail for him. Whitaker is being watched like a hawk in the DOJ and the house justice committee is eagerly waiting for him in January. I don't think this guy is gonna take too many chances for Trump, I figure he's playing him to get the gig.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Lashed out at Whitaker after explosive Cohen revelations*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/21/politics/trump-lashed-out-at-whitaker-after-explosive-cohen-revelations/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump has at least twice in the past few weeks vented to his acting attorney general, angered by federal prosecutors who referenced the President's actions in crimes his former lawyer Michael Cohen pleaded guilty to, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter.

Trump was frustrated, the sources said, that prosecutors Matt Whitaker oversees filed charges that made Trump look bad. None of the sources suggested that the President directed Whitaker to stop the investigation, but rather lashed out at what he felt was an unfair situation.
The first known instance took place when Trump made his displeasure clear to acting attorney general Matt Whitaker after Cohen pleaded guilty November 29 to lying to Congress about a proposed Trump Tower project in Moscow. Whitaker had only been on the job a few weeks following Trump's firing of Jeff Sessions.
Over a week later, Trump again voiced his anger at Whitaker after prosecutors in Manhattan officially implicated the President in a hush-money scheme to buy the silence of women around the 2016 campaign -- something Trump fiercely maintains isn't an illegal campaign contribution. Pointing to articles he said supported his position, Trump pressed Whitaker on why more wasn't being done to control prosecutors in New York who brought the charges in the first place, suggesting they were going rogue.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit
> No, it’s his deficit. How are you laughing when you’re wrong lol. Wow...
> 
> https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit


What do you say about DIY's news, troll?

Or do you just quote garbage propaganda that even the site's publisher denies?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit
> No, it’s his deficit. How are you laughing when you’re wrong lol. Wow...
> 
> https://www.usgovernmentdebt.us/federal_deficit


You tell me, dummy. I have called you on being wrong a dozen times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2018)

*Trump lashed out at Whitaker after Cohen news*




President Donald Trump has at least twice in the past few weeks vented to his acting attorney general Matthew Whitaker, angered by federal prosecutors who referenced the President's actions in crimes his former lawyer Michael Cohen pleaded guilty to, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2018)

*Mick Mulvaney Will Let Trump Be Trump*




Mick Mulvaney plans to stay out of Jared and Ivanka's way when he takes the role of acting White House chief of staff. But that's what everyone says.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Donald is pissed that Whitaker won't go to jail for him. Whitaker is being watched like a hawk in the DOJ and the house justice committee is eagerly waiting for him in January. I don't think this guy is gonna take too many chances for Trump, I figure he's playing him to get the gig.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Lashed out at Whitaker after explosive Cohen revelations*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/21/politics/trump-lashed-out-at-whitaker-after-explosive-cohen-revelations/index.html
> ...


CNN? ROFL


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I would wait for proof. Not immediately resort to knowing because of bias media opinion articles with misleading titles and verbiage.


I’d say the prison sentences trump associates are getting are pretty good proof


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> What do you say about DIY's news, troll?
> 
> Or do you just quote garbage propaganda that even the site's publisher denies?


Where did they deny it? Man, all you do is lie. You can’t help it. You just have to lie every time you get proven to be a misinformed, misguided moron who quotes CNN like it’s the word of god lol. You’re consumed by ignorance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I would also like to add that building the wall will for sure, without a doubt will save this country $50 Billion or more. It’s not hard to do the math. The less we pay for illegals, the more we save to use for legal citizens and programs for Americans. There is no reason to allow them to skip ahead of the line when we have our own to take care of.


Speaking of illegals, how is your federally illegal narcotics manufacturing going?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Where did they deny it? Man, all you do is lie. You can’t help it. You just have to lie every time you get proven to be a misinformed, misguided moron who quotes CNN like it’s the word of god lol. You’re consumed by ignorance.


Trump has more than doubled the deficit to over a trillion dollars

He says he doesn’t care because he’ll be gone and it’ll be someone else’s problem


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> I’d say the prison sentences trump associates are getting are pretty good proof


Perjury charges are not Russian collusion charges, which is what this whole witch hunt was about to begin with. Trump can’t control who lies or is mistated during questioning. Mueller has nothing on Russian Collusion, which is exactly why he is handing out perjury charges. And of course there is the claim that Mueller is using the perjury charges in order to use as a tactic to get people to lie for him. But that’s not proven to be true at the moment.

P.S. Let me guess, Mueller has evidence but he is just waiting to gather more and more to build a case? So you think someone leading an investigation into a President that has been accused of being an agent of Russia would just be calmly allowed to continue to be President? Especially if he had proof of Russian help? Wake up, you’re being strung along.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Perjury charges are not Russian collusion charges, which is what this whole witch hunt was about to begin with. Trump can’t control who lies or is mistated during questioning. Mueller has nothing on Russian Collusion, which is exactly why he is handing out perjury charges. And of course there is the claim that Mueller is using the perjury charges in order to use as a tactic to get people to lie for him. But that’s not proven to be true at the moment.
> 
> P.S. Let me guess, Mueller has evidence but he is just waiting to gather more and more to build a case? So you think someone leading an investigation into a President that has been accused of being an agent of Russia would just be calmly allowed to continue to be President? Especially if he had proof of Russian help? Wake up, you’re being strung along.


Trump hires only the best. The best at perjury, treason, back door payoffs and best of all, the best liars.

So, you are OK with the people that Trump hired doing all those deeds? Do you really think Trump didn't know? lmfao

It's truly funny watching Trumkin trolls try to defend Trump. Is this where you say Obama?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump hires only the best. The best at perjury, treason, back door payoffs and best of all, the best liars.
> 
> So, you are OK with the people that Trump hired doing all those deeds? Do you really think Trump didn't know? lmfao
> 
> It's truly funny watching Trumkin trolls try to defend Trump. Is this where you say Obama?


You just described Hillary and Bill Clinton lol. But hey, don’t let the facts get in the way of you being a one sided, tunnel visioned moron.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Trump hires only the best. The best at perjury, treason, back door payoffs and best of all, the best liars.
> 
> So, you are OK with the people that Trump hired doing all those deeds? Do you really think Trump didn't know? lmfao
> 
> It's truly funny watching Trumkin trolls try to defend Trump. Is this where you say Obama?


And I see since I trashed your lie about Obama reducing the deficit in each of his last 5 years, you’re moving on to something else because you once again got proven to be a IDIOT!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Perjury charges are not Russian collusion charges, which is what this whole witch hunt was about to begin with. Trump can’t control who lies or is mistated during questioning. Mueller has nothing on Russian Collusion, which is exactly why he is handing out perjury charges. And of course there is the claim that Mueller is using the perjury charges in order to use as a tactic to get people to lie for him. But that’s not proven to be true at the moment.
> 
> P.S. Let me guess, Mueller has evidence but he is just waiting to gather more and more to build a case? So you think someone leading an investigation into a President that has been accused of being an agent of Russia would just be calmly allowed to continue to be President? Especially if he had proof of Russian help? Wake up, you’re being strung along.


There are only perjury charges?

You sure about that one, klanman?

Why did 16 trump associates have secret meetings with Russian spies?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> And I see since I trashed your lie about Obama reducing the deficit in each of his last 5 years, you’re moving on to something else because you once again got proven to be a IDIOT!


Obama lowered the deficit more than any other president in history 

Your hero trump immediately doubled the deficit to over s trillion dollars

What’s up with that, klanman?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> And I see since I trashed your lie about Obama reducing the deficit in each of his last 5 years, you’re moving on to something else because you once again got proven to be a IDIOT!


Answer my questions - unless you are too dumb. You have been proven wrong a dozen times. But you are a coward. A dumb one.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Answer my questions - unless you are too dumb. You have been proven wrong a dozen times. But you are a coward. A dumb one.


Exactly what I thought. You’re a typical dumbass with a big mouth on the internet. Always asking the questions, getting proven wrong, but then can’t answer any lol. You’re such a pathetic loser lol. Back to the basement with you!


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Answer my questions - unless you are too dumb. You have been proven wrong a dozen times. But you are a coward. A dumb one.


You’ve been proven wrong on everything you are grabbing at straws with. All you have is CNN talking points because you can’t think for yourself lol. You are a sheep lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’ve been proven wrong on everything you are grabbing at straws with. All you have is CNN talking points because you can’t think for yourself lol. You are a sheep lol.


You are telling someone else that they can’t think for themselves and are a sheep while parroting trump propaganda about CNN verbatim


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’ve been proven wrong on everything you are grabbing at straws with. All you have is CNN talking points because you can’t think for yourself lol. You are a sheep lol.


Name something specific you have proven me wrong at. And then tell me how many gubernatorial races the Republicans just picked up in November.

Dummy.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Name so etching specific you have proven me wrong at. And then tell me how many gubernatorial races the Republicans just picked up in November.
> 
> Dummy.


Who said picked up? I said maintained. Republicans gained in Senate, maintained power on governorship level and will soon be appointing a 3rd Constitutionalist Justice. All the Democrats have is the House. Which they will most likely lose again in 2022 if they decide to sit around and just try to block President Trump until 2020.
By the way, you ever wonder why Chuck Schumer and even Diane Feinstein both are on video saying we need to stop illegal immigrants and we need to strengthen our borders. Then when Trump gets elected, they just stopped supporting that completely? It’s because Democrats are losing the black vote more and more and need droves of illegals to come in and get citizenship so they could vote Democrat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Who said picked up? I said maintained. Republicans gained in Senate, maintained power on governorship level and will soon be appointing a 3rd Constitutionalist Justice. All the Democrats have is the House. Which they will most likely lose again in 2022 if they decide to sit around and just try to block President Trump until 2020.
> By the way, you ever wonder why Chuck Schumer and even Diane Feinstein both are on video saying we need to stop illegal immigrants and we need to strengthen our borders. Then when Trump gets elected, they just stopped supporting that completely? It’s because Democrats are losing the black vote more and more and need droves of illegals to come in and get citizenship so they could vote Democrat.


Democrats are losing the black vote?

Huh. You must be retarded or something


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> And I see since I trashed your lie about Obama reducing the deficit in each of his last 5 years, you’re moving on to something else because you once again got proven to be a IDIOT!


Go back and look at your post, dumbshit. The Big bump up due to the Bush recession. Only two years after Obama took away the punchbowl from the children, the deficit was trending down until Republicans first took control of Congress in 2015 since then, it's trended up ever since. That unfunded tax cut is going to make the deficit surge up in 2020. Of course, you'll blindly and ignorantly blame Democrats for that.

These are fact and shown in your own stupid posts. But you can't read without a right wing filter.

There is nothing conservative about Republican. Just greed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2018)

I'll bet Trump would resign if Pence post dated a pardon for him beforehand, but he would pardon his family first (fuck everybody else). That could be the basis for some kind of "deal", but I doubt it, Pence will want as much distance between himself and Trump as possible when it blows up, besides Pence has no idea what crimes he might be pardoning. Mueller, the DOJ and the democrats would have to be part of any deal and it wouldn't help the Trump bunch with the state crimes or civil actions. I don't see a pardon or a "deal" in the cards for the way this mess ends, looks like impeachment and prison or death. It'll be the doing of Donald or the death of Donald.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Who said picked up? I said maintained. Republicans gained in Senate, maintained power on governorship level and will soon be appointing a 3rd Constitutionalist Justice. All the Democrats have is the House. Which they will most likely lose again in 2022 if they decide to sit around and just try to block President Trump until 2020.
> By the way, you ever wonder why Chuck Schumer and even Diane Feinstein both are on video saying we need to stop illegal immigrants and we need to strengthen our borders. Then when Trump gets elected, they just stopped supporting that completely? It’s because Democrats are losing the black vote more and more and need droves of illegals to come in and get citizenship so they could vote Democrat.


Define maintained. It does not describe what happened to Republican governor candidates.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet Trump would resign if Pence post dated a pardon for him beforehand, but he would pardon his family first (fuck everybody else). That could be the basis for some kind of "deal", but I doubt it, Pence will want as much distance between himself and Trump as possible when it blows up, besides Pence has no idea what crimes he might be pardoning. Mueller, the DOJ and the democrats would have to be part of any deal and it wouldn't help the Trump bunch with the state crimes or civil actions. I don't see a pardon or a "deal" in the cards for the way this mess ends, looks like impeachment and prison or the death. It'll be the doing of Donald or the death of Donald.


This is why it's important that states initiate their own proceedings against Trump and his family, friends and associates.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet Trump would resign if Pence post dated a pardon for him beforehand, but he would pardon his family first (fuck everybody else). That could be the basis for some kind of "deal", but I doubt it, Pence will want as much distance between himself and Trump as possible when it blows up, besides Pence has no idea what crimes he might be pardoning. Mueller, the DOJ and the democrats would have to be part of any deal and it wouldn't help the Trump bunch with the state crimes or civil actions. I don't see a pardon or a "deal" in the cards for the way this mess ends, looks like impeachment and prison or the death. It'll be the doing of Donald or the death of Donald.


You need to come back to reality.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You need to come back to reality.


LOL

Good one.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> Go back and look at your post, dumbshit. The Big bump up due to the Bush recession. Only two years after Obama took away the punchbowl from the children, the deficit was trending down until Republicans first took control of Congress in 2015 since then, it's trended up ever since. That unfunded tax cut is going to make the deficit surge up in 2020. Of course, you'll blindly and ignorantly blame Democrats for that.
> 
> These are fact and shown in your own stupid posts. But you can't read without a right wing filter.
> 
> There is nothing conservative about Republican. Just greed.


You’re changing the context and narrative. You said Obama’s last 5 years in office saw the deficit cut each year. That’s not true because it went up by over 100 Billion in his last year in office and I proved it. Now you’re deflecting to an excuse as to why? Lol.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Define maintained. It does not describe what happened to Republican governor candidates.


How do you need more of a definition than the word “maintained”? Republicans still maintain more governorships than democrats. The only area where Democrat have the majority is now in the House come January.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re changing the context and narrative. You said Obama’s last 5 years in office saw the deficit cut each year. That’s not true because it went up by over 100 Billion in his last year in office and I proved it. Now you’re deflecting to an excuse as to why? Lol.


Obama lowered the deficit more than any other president in history 

Trump immediately doubled the deficit

How’s that going for you


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You need to come back to reality.


How’s that wall going? Ya know, the one Mexico is paying for?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> Good one.


I know, I amaze myself sometimes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> How do you need more of a definition than the word “maintained”? Republicans still maintain more governorships than democrats. The only area where Democrat have the majority is now in the House come January.


Far more Americans live under democratic governors


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> This is why it's important that states initiate their own proceedings against Trump and his family, friends and associates.


For what crime?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> For what crime?


Stealing from charities for one


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re changing the context and narrative. You said Obama’s last 5 years in office saw the deficit cut each year. That’s not true because it went up by over 100 Billion in his last year in office and I proved it. Now you’re deflecting to an excuse as to why? Lol.


Dude, 

Congress writes the budgets. Congress was completely in control of the budget at the time you are crying Obama.

If you want to carp about rising deficits, just look at how much they have gone up in the first two years of Trump's administration, when the GOP controlled it all. And they passed that unfunded tax cut which promises defict rises every year through 2027. Again, this when GOP is completely in charge. You have no Democrats to hide behind. The people you are tolling for are using you.

bbbbut Obama. LMFAO


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

We live in America. And in this Republic, everyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty in the court of law. Trump is not guilty of any crime at the moment. So you can sit there and cry, bitch, complain, insult, lie and weasel your way around it. But the FACTS are that Trump hasn’t committed any crimes until proven he has done so. Biased media articles are not proof or evidence of wrong doing. They are just opinions, like the ones you have.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

*It’s Not Just Robert Mueller. President Donald Trump Faces 7 Separate Investigations And Lawsuits.*
Prosecutors are digging into the president’s business from which he refused to divest.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-investigations_us_5b85861de4b0511db3d229d7

*New York Attorney General Investigates Trump Foundation, Trump Campaign and Cohen For Campaign Finance Laws, Fraud *

*Maryland Attorney General And District of Columbia Attorney General Sue Trump For Emoluments Clause Violation*

*Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance Potential Investigation Into Trump Organization For Fraud

New York State Department Of Taxation Investigates Trump Over Allegations He And His Father Committed Decades Of Tax Fraud

*


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 22, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> *It’s Not Just Robert Mueller. President Donald Trump Faces 7 Separate Investigations And Lawsuits.*
> Prosecutors are digging into the president’s business from which he refused to divest.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-investigations_us_5b85861de4b0511db3d229d7
> ...


CNN and now Huff Post? Get real lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> We live in America. And in this Relublic, everyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty in the court of law. Trump is not guilty of any crime *at the moment*. So you can sit there and cry, bitch, complain, insult, lie and weasel your way around it. But the FACTS are that Trump hasn’t committed any crimes until proven he has done so. Biased media articles are not proof or evidence of wrong doing. They are just opinions, like the ones you have.


"At the moment"

That's why they call them Investigations.

Did you know that Hillary Clinton's e-mail investigation went on for 2 1/2 years after which the FBI found nothing other than some administrative rules had been broken? I'll bet you still claim she is guilty. So, now, you hypocritical piece of dysentery-riddled dung, you are claiming Trump innocent after only a few months of investigations. Let the investigations continue and eventually we'll see what they find. Meanwhile, I enjoy how much Republicans cry, wail and pout over investigations that are concern much more serious allegations than what Clinton was ever accused of.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> We live in America. And in this Republic, everyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty in the court of law. Trump is not guilty of any crime at the moment. So you can sit there and cry, bitch, complain, insult, lie and weasel your way around it. But the FACTS are that Trump hasn’t committed any crimes until proven he has done so. Biased media articles are not proof or evidence of wrong doing. They are just opinions, like the ones you have.


LOL

trump is guilty as fuck


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> We live in America. And in this Republic, everyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty in the court of law. Trump is not guilty of any crime at the moment. So you can sit there and cry, bitch, complain, insult, lie and weasel your way around it. But the FACTS are that Trump hasn’t committed any crimes until proven he has done so. Biased media articles are not proof or evidence of wrong doing. They are just opinions, like the ones you have.


Lock her up!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You need to come back to reality.


Donald seems to be coming back to reality, but as Dr. Johnston once observed, "Nothing concentrates the mind like being hanged the next day". Donald sure is squirming and dancing, it looks like he's scared to death with his abnormal interest and interference in the DOJ, he sure doesn't act like an innocent man. His guilt or innocence will be determined by a jury one day and his sentence decided by a judge.

Donald is like Julian Assange hiding out in the Ecuadoran embassy, as soon as either leaves their sanctuary they are going to be arrested. At this point Trump is hiding behind the presidency to avoid indictment on the same charges Cohen was convicted on. Mikey Cohen was sentenced to 3 years, according to DOJ guidelines Trump would get 5 to 10 years for the same crime because he directed it (there are tapes). There will be a lot more federal indictments in Donald's future, not to mention state and civil actions.

One guy Donald was considering for his chief of staff job figured it would cost him a half a million in legal fees at a minimum to work in the WH! The congress will torture Trump's minions and relatives like they were roasting in Hell and Donald ain't even paying his own legal bills much less anybody else's. Here's an idea, why don't you contribute to Trump's 2020 election fund, it will all be used for his legal defense anyway. The only problem is Donald can't get any lawyers to work for him because he lies to them and he's a fucking deadbeat, so payment will be up front. Your financial contribution can help your hero to MAGA, put yer money where your mouth is, support the leader of the white tribe. PSYCHO POTUS needs your money!


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald seems to be coming back to reality, but as Dr. Johnston once observed, "Nothing concentrates the mind like being hanged the next day". Donald sure is squirming and dancing, it looks like he's scared to death with his abnormal interest and interference in the DOJ, he sure doesn't act like an innocent man. His guilt or innocence will be determined by a jury one day and his sentence decided by a judge.
> 
> Donald is like Julian Assange hiding out in the Ecuadoran embassy, as soon as either leaves their sanctuary they are going to be arrested. At this point Trump is hiding behind the presidency to avoid indictment on the same charges Cohen was convicted on. Mikey Cohen was sentenced to 3 years, according to DOJ guidelines Trump would get 5 to 10 years for the same crime because he directed it. There will be a lot more federal indictments in Donald's future, not to mention state and civil actions.
> 
> One guy Donald was considering for his chief of staff job figured it would cost him a half a million in legal fees at a minimum to work in the WH! The congress will torture Trumps minions and relatives like they were roasting in Hell and Donald ain't even paying his own legal bills much less anybody else's. Here's an idea, why don't you contribute to Trump's 2020 election fund, it will all be used for his legal defense anyway. The only problem is Donald can't get any lawyers to work for him because he lies to them and he is a fucking deadbeat, so payment will be up front. Your financial contribution can help your hero to MAGA, put yer money where your mouth is, support the leader of the white tribe. PSYCHO POTUS needs your money!


bbbbbbbbut obama


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2018)

*Opinion | No, collusion is not a crime. But conspiracy is*




Trump's supporters say 'collusion' can't be prosecuted. They're wrong. Legal expert Randall D. Eliason explains.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> You’re just another drone who actually believes that one political party is supported by 1 type of individual..


Well, apart from uneducated and poor the 2nd type of Trump voter is the white supremacist.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> We live in America. And in this Republic, everyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty in the court of law. Trump is not guilty of any crime at the moment. So you can sit there and cry, bitch, complain, insult, lie and weasel your way around it. But the FACTS are that Trump hasn’t committed any crimes until proven he has done so. Biased media articles are not proof or evidence of wrong doing. They are just opinions, like the ones you have.


Trumps guilty of allot of things.
Lying to avoid the draft is one.
Sexual misconduct is another.
Continual misuse of charities money.
Failure to pay workers.
Being a miserable prick and cutting off power etc to his slums.
Breach of various casino licencing laws
Using campaign donations to pay women shut up money and probably also the funds to allow him to have sex with them.
Tax fraud
Using influence to fast track the immigration laws for his 'wife".
Inciting violence.
The list is very long but lets add conspiracy to rig the American election with a foreign power shall we?

Wonder why he wants to pull out of Syria for? Putin's very happy about that isn't he?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 22, 2018)

[QUOTE="Fogdog, post: 14650833, member: 889677"*]I've never been fired or let go during a downsizing. I've always been considered too important and difficult to replace.* I've quit several jobs to go to better ones but have never been unemployed even one day. Are you saying I should take a second job? You can thank me for never once being without health care coverage even though I hardly ever need to use it.

I don't think you are any more of a nurse than you were a fake Buddhist.[/QUOTE]

in love with yourself much?

downs syndrome child calls @Fogdog 'retarded'..and laughs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 22, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> [QUOTE="Fogdog, post: 14650833, member: 889677"*]I've never been fired or let go during a downsizing. I've always been considered too important and difficult to replace.* I've quit several jobs to go to better ones but have never been unemployed even one day. Are you saying I should take a second job? You can thank me for never once being without health care coverage even though I hardly ever need to use it.
> 
> I don't think you are any more of a nurse than you were a fake Buddhist.
> 
> ...


Uh, you are the one that claims to earn six figures, but lives in a crappy 900 sq ft condo in a retirement community and can't afford Thanksgiving dinner or more than $5 of gas after a few months not working.

So,,, 

just lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> I know, I amaze myself sometimes.


Lol

Good one.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 22, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> [QUOTE="Fogdog, post: 14650833, member: 889677"*]I've never been fired or let go during a downsizing. I've always been considered too important and difficult to replace.* I've quit several jobs to go to better ones but have never been unemployed even one day. Are you saying I should take a second job? You can thank me for never once being without health care coverage even though I hardly ever need to use it.
> 
> I don't think you are any more of a nurse than you were a fake Buddhist.
> 
> ...


Seems my over the top and satyric response to a troll about its use of a stereotype accusing all liberals of being underemployed caused collateral damage on a person who fits that stereotype.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Yea cause what you’re watching is bias, paid for propaganda that news station knows sells. They sell drama and opinions. Then they pass it off as fact. Then when it falls apart, they move on to something new and shocking to get you to forget about the last thing they mislead you about. You don’t hear much from David Hogg, Emma Gonzalez, Dr. Christine Fraud these days do you? I wonder why?


did you read what i said? i don't watch network news. i start with google news, then go to pbs, Factcheck.org, BBC, Reuters......i don't even know who the anchors are on any of the networks. so, while i can't say any news source is completely unbiased, i think i get a pretty fair cross section to draw my own conclusions from.
so where do you get your news? i'm guessing Fox is high on the list


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2018)

*The awkward debate around Trump's mental fitness*




Trump has made questions about his mental fitness unavoidable, with nearly every major news network now openly discussing whether the president has the the cognitive stability to do his job. But psychiatrists and mental health experts have been largely absent in the debate about Trump’s mental health. That’s thanks to the Goldwater Rule, a decades-old ethical guideline that’s coming under serious pressure as Trump starts his second year in office.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The awkward debate around Trump's mental fitness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it might not be a bad idea for presidential candidates to be given a psychological screening before the campaign starts....you'd have to have a partisan board of examiners, who have to reach a consensus. say 7 examiners, and 2 have to be picked by republicans, 2 by democrats...the other three independent/unaligned....if they can't agree on a candidates mental health....well, they still get to run, but with the public being informed of their mental state.......
that probably won't work....but something, for god's sake.....it's been proven that fucking insane people can be elected president....recently.....


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> At least your not conceited.


shhhhhhh this is a virtual cage match..don't interrupt them.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it might not be a bad idea for presidential candidates to be given a psychological screening before the campaign starts....you'd have to have a partisan board of examiners, who have to reach a consensus. say 7 examiners, and 2 have to be picked by republicans, 2 by democrats...the other three independent/unaligned....if they can't agree on a candidates mental health....well, they still get to run, but with the public being informed of their mental state.......
> that probably won't work....but something, for god's sake.....it's been proven that fucking insane people can be elected president....recently.....


no. they could've leveraged the 25th or any number of things and still can..the GOP has no spine and is greedy as the day is long- they ignored him in lieu of tax cuts that aren't paid for.

if we need to see anything? let's make it TAX RETURNS.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> How much longer before you get banned, fake buddah?


that's not him.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2018)

NWO4LIFE said:


> But you can't get a plant to bud. how did that rdwc go for ya? lol back to soil I see.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 23, 2018)

honestly, i think that a presidential candidate should have very little expectation of privacy. they should all be required to make their taxes from at least the previous 5 years public, any criminal record, any history of psychiatric treatment......if you want to occupy the highest office in the land, you should be prepared to be completely transparent


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2018)

Fogdog said:


> You quoted and stood by an article that the publisher disowned. I called you out on it, dumbass and this is your reply. lmfao
> 
> You are the triggered buffoon.
> 
> When you aren't triggered, you are still a buffoon. Fake Buddah.





Fogdog said:


> How much longer before you get banned, fake buddah?


it's not him.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> honestly, i think that a presidential candidate should have very little expectation of privacy. they should all be required to make their taxes from at least the previous 5 years public, any criminal record, any history of psychiatric treatment......if you want to occupy the highest office in the land, you should be prepared to be completely transparent


i agree with all except for the psych treatment because it goes against HIPAA compliance..medical history is private.

should we ask the female candidates how many abortions they've had?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 23, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> that's not him.


How much longer before that fake Greek fake Buddha is banned?


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 24, 2018)

Wooohooo the typical response from a FAR LEFTIST. I bet you would love to silence everyone with a differing opinion than yours. And you call everyone else Nazi and Communists lol. You’re a joke.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 24, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Wooohooo the typical response from a FAR LEFTIST. I bet you would love to silence everyone with a differing opinion than yours. And you call everyone else Nazi and Communists lol. You’re a joke.


You seem pretty bitter and angry for a guy who’s supposedly winning


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2018)

This is how Donald is spending Christmas, not exactly the picture of peace and good will, more like panicked and frantic. Donald is scared and trying to get mighty Matt Whitaker to stand in front of the speeding Mueller and SDNY freight trains like he was some kind of superman. He wants Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin to interfere in the markets because they are going south and with Donald's help the decline is getting deeper and steeper. He fucked up on the government shut down, Syria and Jim Mattis one of the few "adults in the room" resigned, Trump is in a snit about his resignation letter and is forcing him out two months early with out a proper replacement.

The wheels are coming off the Trump presidency and Donald is hiding behind it to avoid indictment and imprisonment. Donald is already a publicly known co conspirator in 2 crimes that netted his lawyer Cohen 3 years, Donald could get up to 10 years for directing election fraud in a slam dunk case that already has one conviction, multiple witnesses, a ton of documents and even recordings. Donald obtained his office by several fraudulent schemes using his company, his charitable foundation and by conspiring with the Russians to defraud the USA. Uncle Sam can easily prove it all in a court of law beyond a reasonable doubt because Donald was so impulsive, lazy, sloppy and stupid.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump rants while 'all alone' in White House on Christmas Eve*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/24/politics/trump-christmas-chaos/index.html

(CNN)It's Christmas in America: The President is home alone in the White House, ranting at his foes inside and outside; an administration lurching deeper into crisis; stock markets are in free fall and the government is paralyzed by a partial shutdown.

Donald Trump is spending the festive season as he did much of the year, sparking chaos and raising concerns in the capital and around the world about his impulsive behavior and boiling with frustration as he barges right up to the limits on his power.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2018)

Donald trying to act human and failing...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump asks 7-year-old 'Are you still a believer in Santa?'*
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/25/politics/trump-santa-phone-call/index.html

(CNN)At what age do children wise up to the truth about Santa?

President Trump would like to know.
In a Christmas Eve call with a young child Monday night, Trump asked a 7-year-old named Coleman whether he or she still believes in Santa Claus, saying that was a "marginal" age for knowing the truth.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is how Donald is spending Christmas, not exactly the picture of peace and good will, more like panicked and frantic. Donald is scared and trying to get mighty Matt Whitaker to stand in front of the speeding Mueller and SDNY freight trains like he was some kind of superman. He wants Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin to interfere in the markets because they are going south and with Donald's help the decline is getting deeper and steeper. He fucked up on the government shut down, Syria and Jim Mattis one of the few "adults in the room" resigned, Trump is in a snit about his resignation letter and is forcing him out two months early with out a proper replacement.
> 
> The wheels are coming off the Trump presidency and Donald is hiding behind it to avoid indictment and imprisonment. Donald is already a publicly known co conspirator in 2 crimes that netted his lawyer Cohen 3 years, Donald could get up to 10 years for directing election fraud in a slam dunk case that already has one conviction, multiple witnesses, a ton of documents and even recordings. Donald obtained his office by several fraudulent schemes using his company, his charitable foundation and by conspiring with the Russians to defraud the USA. Uncle Sam can easily prove it all in a court of law beyond a reasonable doubt because Donald was so impulsive, lazy, sloppy and stupid.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


re:mnuchin..calling bank ceo's on christmas eve eve, to ask if they have money in their vaults, is a bad sign, men..this is what happens before everyone runs to the bank to take their money out when the market crashes..banks often have to order money from the fed similar to a grocery list..what happens when they don't have enough when panic sets in?- more panic..then Martial Law.

media reported he made melania fly back to DC after she and her BF exchanged presents and fvcks in NY.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald trying to act human and failing...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump asks 7-year-old 'Are you still a believer in Santa?'*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/25/politics/trump-santa-phone-call/index.html
> ...


'marginal' like his presidency..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2018)

so he can't even practice statesmanship with a 7 year old? it didn't occur to him to ask "so what did you ask Santa for this year?"....which would have presented the kid with an opportunity to answer the question without trump ever having to ask it.....
i'm a socially inept hermit that lives on the side of a mountain....and it occurred to me......


----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald trying to act human and failing...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump asks 7-year-old 'Are you still a believer in Santa?'*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/25/politics/trump-santa-phone-call/index.html
> ...


"You know all that Santa stuff is fake news, dontcha' kid? Hey, where ya' goin', crybaby? Snowflake."


----------



## zeddd (Dec 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so he can't even practice statesmanship with a 7 year old? it didn't occur to him to ask "so what did you ask Santa for this year?"....which would have presented the kid with an opportunity to answer the question without trump ever having to ask it.....
> i'm a socially inept hermit that lives on the side of a mountain....and it occurred to me......


He’s a white guy like you, socially inept and crying white tears. Leave the kids out of this, it looks you don’t give a shit about them except to virtue signal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> He’s a white guy like you, socially inept and crying white tears. Leave the kids out of this, it looks you don’t give a shit about them except to virtue signal.


That's racist and totally uncalled for, Trump is a sociopath and they come in all colors.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's racist and totally uncalled for, Trump is a sociopath and they come in all colors.


Trump is a narcissist imo. I’m sorry you don’t understand white privilege. How is it racist to point out wp and those who unwittingly benefit from it?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Trump is a narcissist imo. I’m sorry you don’t understand white privilege. How is it racist to point out wp and those who unwittingly benefit from it?


His post had nothing to do with white privilege. 

He simply pointed out what an asshole Trump is for what he said. 

He also stated that as unknowedgable as he may be, even he could have been more tactful in that situation.

How you come up with white privilege on Roger's part and start insulting him over it is anybody's guess.

I've got my money on drunken shit-posting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> He’s a white guy like you, socially inept and crying white tears. Leave the kids out of this, it looks you don’t give a shit about them except to virtue signal.


i was going to post something nasty here, but i don't want to be a hypocrite...i really do try not to judge people i know nothing about....how about some of you enlightened social justice warriors try the same?
how about asking a question here or there before you form an opinion? how about not being huge fucking hypocrites, just because you have preconceptions and prejudices of your own to deal with, apparently


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> His post had nothing to do with white privilege.
> 
> He simply pointed out what an asshole Trump is for what he said.
> 
> ...


Not drinking, not white either, he posted that he was white and socially inept, I agree and suggest your president is similar, white boi


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was going to post something nasty here, but i don't want to be a hypocrite...i really do try not to judge people i know nothing about....how about some of you enlightened social justice warriors try the same?
> how about asking a question here or there before you form an opinion? how about not being huge fucking hypocrites, just because you have preconceptions and prejudices of your own to deal with, apparently


You don’t see it and I don’t blame you, it’s endemic, however you are honest about your shortcomings so you may consider the possibility that you are not only a self confessed social inept, you are a tacit supporter of Trump.


----------



## TheGreenGreek (Dec 26, 2018)

Racist, Nazi, White Supremacist, Stupid, Inept, Sociopath, Liar, Traitor, Fear Monger, Draft Dodger etc... This is the LEFT for you lol. These are the words they have on deck for the moment they lose an argument or can't debate at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Racist, Nazi, White Supremacist, Stupid, Inept, Sociopath, Liar, Traitor, Fear Monger, Draft Dodger etc... This is the LEFT for you lol. These are the words they have on deck for the moment they lose an argument or can't debate at all.


All of those descriptions of Trump are accurate and true, they have been proved in front of our eyes on TV over the past 2 years.

You are controlled by hatred and fear it is clear from your posts, these are the predominate base emotions that drive you through your days. The logical end of Trumpism is death and self destruction, only a fool still believes any of it. I don't think you believe or really even care that much, yer just here to trigger the libs and voice your contempt for common humanity and decency, your just another arsehole.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Racist, Nazi, White Supremacist, Stupid, Inept, Sociopath, Liar, Traitor, Fear Monger, Draft Dodger etc... This is the LEFT for you lol. These are the words they have on deck for the moment they lose an argument or can't debate at all.


And your point is what?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 26, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Racist, Nazi, White Supremacist, Stupid, Inept, Sociopath, Liar, Traitor, Fear Monger, Draft Dodger etc... This is the LEFT for you lol. These are the words they have on deck for the moment they lose an argument or can't debate at all.


Would you prefer "very fine people"?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2018)

Opinion
*Time for G.O.P. to Threaten to Fire Trump*
*Republican leaders need to mount an intervention.*
By Thomas L. Friedman
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/24/opinion/impeach-fire-president-trump.html?action=click&module=Opinion&pgtype=Homepage

Up to now I have not favored removing President Trump from office. I felt strongly that it would be best for the country that he leave the way he came in, through the ballot box. But last week was a watershed moment for me, and I think for many Americans, including some Republicans.

It was the moment when you had to ask whether we really can survive two more years of Trump as president, whether this man and his demented behavior — which will get only worse as the Mueller investigation concludes — are going to destabilize our country, our markets, our key institutions and, by extension, the world. And therefore his removal from office now has to be on the table.

I believe that the only responsible choice for the Republican Party today is an intervention with the president that makes clear that if there is not a radical change in how he conducts himself — and I think that is unlikely — the party’s leadership will have no choice but to press for his resignation or join calls for his impeachment.

It has to start with Republicans, given both the numbers needed in the Senate and political reality. Removing this president has to be an act of national unity as much as possible — otherwise it will tear the country apart even more. I know that such an action is very difficult for today’s G.O.P., but the time is long past for it to rise to confront this crisis of American leadership.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> And your point is what?


He's trying to tell us that he's a right wing extremist arsehole, a fear and hate driven loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Racist, Nazi, White Supremacist, Stupid, Inept, Sociopath, Liar, Traitor, Fear Monger, Draft Dodger etc... This is the LEFT for you lol. These are the words they have on deck for the moment they lose an argument or can't debate at all.


Why so bitter?

Is your penis tiny?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 26, 2018)

His troll game is tiny, that's for sure


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> His troll game is tiny, that's for sure


Crying about the names people call you after running a campaign against political correctness is pretty pathetic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2018)

zeddd said:


> You don’t see it and I don’t blame you, it’s endemic, however you are honest about your shortcomings so you may consider the possibility that you are not only a self confessed social inept, you are a tacit supporter of Trump.


tac·it
/ˈtasət/
_adjective_
adjective: *tacit*
understood or implied without being stated.
"your silence may be taken to mean tacit agreement"
synonyms: implicit, understood, implied, hinted, suggested;More....
i dare you...double dog dare you to find one thing i've ever said in support of trump....i'll give you a dollar....i'll give you two.....


----------



## SeaOfGreenGold (Dec 26, 2018)

So I just went thru the last 5 pages or so. I really have to say... Some of you are COMPLETELY out of your mind and need to reassess your life and goals. The words that come to mind about some of you are unhinged, delusional and triggered. It is very clear some of you have no idea what you're talking about and when asked to provide evidence, you change the topic or context. People who have those types of social habits can't be reasoned with or even trusted because there is a underlying issue. The issue is those people don't care whether or not what they are defending, is fact or fiction. They just go with whatever the majority of the internet/forum participants are going with. This is called Tribalism. And I am sorry to say, the LEFT have become this way.

Cheers.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tac·it
> /ˈtasət/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *tacit*
> ...


Lol, defines tacit then asks for direct quotes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 26, 2018)

SeaOfGreenGold said:


> So I just went thru the last 5 pages or so. I really have to say... Some of you are COMPLETELY out of your mind and need to reassess your life and goals. The words that come to mind about some of you are unhinged, delusional and triggered. It is very clear some of you have no idea what you're talking about and when asked to provide evidence, you change the topic or context. People who have those types of social habits can't be reasoned with or even trusted because there is a underlying issue. The issue is those people don't care whether or not what they are defending, is fact or fiction. They just go with whatever the majority of the internet/forum participants are going with. This is called Tribalism. And I am sorry to say, the LEFT have become this way.
> 
> Cheers.


Who do you think mueller will indict next


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 26, 2018)

SeaOfGreenGold said:


> So I just went thru the last 5 pages or so. I really have to say... Some of you are COMPLETELY out of your mind and need to reassess your life and goals. The words that come to mind about some of you are unhinged, delusional and triggered. It is very clear some of you have no idea what you're talking about and when asked to provide evidence, you change the topic or context. People who have those types of social habits can't be reasoned with or even trusted because there is a underlying issue. The issue is those people don't care whether or not what they are defending, is fact or fiction. They just go with whatever the majority of the internet/forum participants are going with. This is called Tribalism. And I am sorry to say, the LEFT have become this way.
> 
> Cheers.


Up yours


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2018)

SeaOfGreenGold said:


> So I just went thru the last 5 pages or so. I really have to say... Some of you are COMPLETELY out of your mind and need to reassess your life and goals. The words that come to mind about some of you are unhinged, delusional and triggered. It is very clear some of you have no idea what you're talking about and when asked to provide evidence, you change the topic or context. People who have those types of social habits can't be reasoned with or even trusted because there is a underlying issue. The issue is those people don't care whether or not what they are defending, is fact or fiction. They just go with whatever the majority of the internet/forum participants are going with. This is called Tribalism. And I am sorry to say, the LEFT have become this way.
> 
> Cheers.


Another sock puppet who was banned for being an arsehole.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Who do you think mueller will indict next





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another sock puppet who was banned for being an arsehole.





Sir Napsalot said:


> Up yours


A fact free post. No wonder the Padawan liked it.

Hey @Padawanbater2 , how many Republican votes will Nancy need to get elected Speaker? I am trying to calculate how much she will owe the Republicans. I don't know why you won't answer this question despite my repeated attempts. We all rely on your expert opinion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

SeaOfGreenGold said:


> So I just went thru the last 5 pages or so. I really have to say... Some of you are COMPLETELY out of your mind and need to reassess your life and goals. The words that come to mind about some of you are unhinged, delusional and triggered. It is very clear some of you have no idea what you're talking about and when asked to provide evidence, you change the topic or context. People who have those types of social habits can't be reasoned with or even trusted because there is a underlying issue. The issue is those people don't care whether or not what they are defending, is fact or fiction. They just go with whatever the majority of the internet/forum participants are going with. This is called Tribalism. And I am sorry to say, the LEFT have become this way.
> 
> Cheers.


and you are qualified to make these statement because?.....you're not just another guy, talking out of his ass? like the rest of us?.....


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

zeddd said:


> He’s a white guy like you, socially inept and crying white tears. Leave the kids out of this, it looks you don’t give a shit about them except to virtue signal.


please define virtue signal..please use examples.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A fact free post. No wonder the Padawan liked it.
> 
> Hey @Padawanbater2 , how many Republican votes will Nancy need to get elected Speaker? I am trying to calculate how much she will owe the Republicans. *I don't know why you won't answer this question despite my repeated attempts*. We all rely on your expert opinion.


because you're so fvcking annoying he has you on ignore.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opinion
> *Time for G.O.P. to Threaten to Fire Trump*
> *Republican leaders need to mount an intervention.*
> By Thomas L. Friedman
> ...


as of the 3rd, Commander Chaos' wings are clipped = nothing more for GOP = see ya wouldn't want to be ya.

they're almost as despicable as he is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> because you're so fvcking annoying he has you on ignore.


Or perhaps it is because I actually ask him about his moronic statements that he can't answer - much like I do with Tty and yourself.
Maybe you can answer the question. You seemed very upset about it at the time.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

TheGreenGreek said:


> Racist, Nazi, White Supremacist, Stupid, Inept, Sociopath, Liar, Traitor, Fear Monger, Draft Dodger etc... This is the LEFT for you lol. These are the words they have on deck for the moment they lose an argument or can't debate at all.


Truth hurts..so does love..if the shoe fits?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Or perhaps it is because I actually ask him about his moronic statements that he can't answer - much like I do with Tty and yourself.
> Maybe you can answer the question. You seemed very upset about it at the time.


i have you on ignore.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i have you on ignore.


So you can't answer it. You were so upset about her owing the Republicans.

How is your lawsuit for the smell seller going? How about your job hunt. Plenty of people will be willing to pay for your "book" of smell business. That's like gold.  .


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 27, 2018)

schuylaar said:


> i have you on ignore.


Obviously not or you wouldn't be quoting him and arguing with him.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Lol, defines tacit then asks for direct quotes.


fine...find a place i imply support for trump.....i find him morally reprehensible, and have for a long time before he ever thought about a political career....but how would you know that, you're busy judging people you don't know


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Obviously not or you wouldn't be quoting him and arguing with him.


She is not very smart. As if anybody actually believes that Schuylaar could not read a post about herself.

Maybe you should ask her to ask Padawan how many Republican votes Nancy Pelosi will need to become Speaker and how much she will owe Republicans.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fine...find a place i imply support for trump.....i find him morally reprehensible, and have for a long time before he ever thought about a political career....but how would you know that, you're busy judging people you don't know


How about your eugenics rant? that’s pretty liberal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

zeddd said:


> How about your eugenics rant? that’s pretty liberal


what about it? never said i was a liberal, or a conservative....find one place, tacit or straight the fuck out, where i've ever supported trump?
redirect all you want....i own everything i've ever said....everyone here has already heard it....nothing on the planet pisses me off more than a hypocrite, so i do my best not to be one....and you've called me one, so i'd like you to provide some proof....and stay on point....i'm an asshole...opinionated....we all know that already....find me supporting trump.....¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-says-most-workers-affected-by-shutdown-are-democrats.....

so our commander in chief thinks it's ok to shut down the government, because most of the government employs it effects are democrats?......do i even need to start the rant?......just another fucking ridiculous reason for a ridiculous fucking asshole to do a ridiculous fucking thing.....that these "justifications" even occur to trump are proof that he's mentally about 7 years old....."it's ok to do bad things to bad people".......even though the only thing in the world that makes those people bad are that they don't support donnie. doesn't matter to trump that those people have families....doesn't occur to trump that a lot of non government employs are effected by the shutdown...or that a lot of them aren't democrats......it seems like very little occurs to trump that doesn't have to do with his very narrow focus.....


----------



## zeddd (Dec 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what about it? .¿


Eugenics is a very right wing political view, Trump is very right wing and allows children to die in his ice camps, they are brown children hence the eugenics reference, ergo tacit support.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Obviously not or you wouldn't be quoting him and arguing with him.


no, he is..there's a 'show' button at the bottom, in case you need to see which moron a normal member is responding to, in order to understand the conversation, you can.

i use it sparingly.

you are not on my ignore list.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another sock puppet who was banned for being an arsehole.


Member Since:
Yesterday 








*SeaOfGreenGold*
*New Member*
38
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore
Member Since:

Yesterday

Messages:

4

Likes Received:

1

Trophy Points:

1
SeaOfGreenGold was last seen:

Yesterday at 11:50 PM


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 27, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Michael Cohen’s visiting Prague would be a huge development in the Russia investigation*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2018/04/14/michael-cohen-visiting-prague-would-be-a-huge-development-in-the-russia-investigation/?utm_term=.ceb5e37a5396
> 
> McClatchy reported on Friday evening that special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s team has evidence of a trip by President Trump’s personal lawyer to Prague in the late summer of 2016. Overseas travel to non-Russian countries might strike some observers as an incremental — if not unimportant — development in Mueller’s probe. That is not the case. Confirmation that Cohen visited Prague could be quite significant.
> ...


Confirmed


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 27, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Confirmed


the missing link now connected..bam!

when will they be by the WH to get Dotards measurements for his orange jumpsuit?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2018)

Politics are normal and boring in Canada most of the time, none of the excitement of the current US situation, but still plenty of stupidity too. Just to show you how things work in a normal country in 2018, here is the lead story from last nights CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) National News.

*Executives dismissed from beleaguered Winnipeg cannabis producer after product recalls*
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/bonify-recalled-cannabis-manitoba-1.4959609

or watch the show

*The National for Thursday, December 27, 2018 — Problems on the pot market, stocks go for a ride.*





It seems there's a shortage of pot in Canada, since I produce my own bud and oil I haven't noticed too much except the government price is at least 4 times as much as I sell it to friends for (I also give bud and oil to poor medical patients for free). I don't figure the shortages will persist, there's money to be made, it grows like a weed and between greed and capitalism the supply issues will be resolved.

This is off topic, but it allows a bit of perspective, nothing will change in America until you get rid of not only Trump, but the republicans too. Then you can deal with the real problems that confront the country and you too can enjoy news stories about pot legalization issues at the top of the news.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2018)

*Russia GDP Growth Rate*

 
Thanks trump!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2018)

I wonder how many businesses will go under if idiot follows through and closes the southern border, it would probably be in the hundreds. The US sells a lot of corn to mexico too and after this stunt they won't be buying much, fucking the farmers who support him again. BTW It's also a violation of NAFTA and WTO rules, eventually America will have to pay up for Trumps antics.

Imagine what Trump is gonna be like when the heat gets turned up, you'd better impeach him cause if he runs and is defeated America won't make it from the election to the inauguration. Trump knows that the bible will still be warm from the hand of the new POTUS being sworn in, when the cuffs would go on his wrists, the FBI would perp walk him away from the inauguration. Ya best do Donald with a lighting quick impeachment before he can cause too much mischief. Donald has to go sooner or later and if he has too much time to ponder his fate we all could be in deep trouble, almost all the cabinet is being filled with temp help and Mattis is gone in days. Donald will try to hide Mueller's report and yer gonna see some fireworks in congress and the courts soon, Donald is gonna need a big distraction around then...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Trump threatens to shut down southern border as government funding stalemate drags on*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-threatens-to-shut-down-southern-border-as-government-funding-stalemate-drags-on/2018/12/28/e32f56f0-0aa1-11e9-88e3-989a3e456820_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9356b502209c

With the partial government shutdown headed toward its second week and no resolution in sight, President Trump on Friday issued a string of tweets in which he once again vowed to close the entire U.S. border with Mexico and halt aid to several Latin American countries unless Democrats agree to his demand for billions of dollars in wall funding.

Trump is also canceling plans to visit his Florida resort, Mar-a-Lago, and will remain in Washington over the New Year holiday, Office of Management and Budget Director Mick Mulvaney said.

About 25 percent of the federal government has been shut down since Saturday, with roughly 800,000 workers affected, including an estimated 350,000 who are on furlough at home.

“We will be forced to close the Southern Border entirely if the Obstructionist Democrats do not give us the money to finish the Wall & also change the ridiculous immigration laws that our Country is saddled with,” Trump said in a morning tweet.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2018)

Deadbeat Donald, chickenshit Donald, character is destiny...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Reporting Sheds Light On Donald Trump, Robert Mueller During Vietnam Era | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




New NYT reporting sheds light on how the president is said to have avoided the Vietnam War draft, and new Wired reporting discusses Robert Mueller's military service. Also: What's next in the Mueller probe?


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 29, 2018)

I was watching the news this morning and they were throwing the 'I' word around pretty liberally. They were saying the first thing the Democrats will do is reopen the government then possibly look into the article of impeachment. I hope they get their way, I voted for them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I was watching the news this morning and they were throwing the 'I' word around pretty liberally. They were saying the first thing the Democrats will do is reopen the government then possibly look into the article of impeachment. I hope they get their way, I voted for them.


When they go after Donald it will be shock and awe and it will be fast too, Donald will be shocked and in cuffs real quick, perp walked out of the front door of the WH by the FBI. When Nancy decides to do Donald she won't fuck around at all, when the case goes to the senate they will have very little choice but to convict, I figure Nancy, Chuck and Mitch will have it all worked out in secret beforehand. If that's the case the impeachment trial will be very fast and Pence sworn in before Donald knows what happened. The evidence will be overwhelming, conclusive and shocking to the vast majority of Americans and enough of the republicans will have to vote to impeach or face near certain defeat in the 2020 election. The GOP is even having trouble in Dixie and not even gerrymandering can save them from another pounding in the house, besides the senate can't be gerrymandered anyway. Next time around you could run a corpse against Trump and win in a landslide, but he'll be in prison or a corpse himself by then.

I'm sure the democrats would prefer to wait on impeachment until they get closer to the election, but events are gonna force their hand along with everybody else's. Donald is going nuts and taking the country with him, sooner or later someone is gonna have to step on his neck. In the end Donald will probably do himself by triggering impeachment with some outlandish act of extreme stupidity.

I can't wait for Mueller's book, DOING DONALD, it would be a smash hit bestseller and a Helluva movie or maybe mini series...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 29, 2018)

I wonder if Donald fucked over any Russians over loans? Why would anybody lend Donald Trump a dime after his track record? Donald laundered Russian money and sold a lot of condos to them including a few in Trump tower. Deadbeat Donnie has a bad track record of not paying debts, so the Russians have other reasons to lend him money.

I don't think Paul Manafort is ever gonna see the light of day again and he will wait a long time for a Trump pardon. Donald might not even get a chance to pardon his family and if it's all part of a conspiracy to obtain his office by fraudulent means, those pardons might be challenged and thrown out by the SCOTUS, in any case it won't help them with state charges. The law suits that have been and will be filed against everything Trump will break him and his family anyway. Donald has got his cock caught in the meat grinder and he's getting sucked in screaming all the way.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*TIME: Ex-spy pressured Manafort over debts*




Paul Manafort was pressured by a former Russian associate to pay back millions he owed during the time he was running Donald Trump's 2016 presidential campaign, according to a new report from Time magazine. #CNN #News


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 30, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if Donald fucked over any Russians over loans? Why would anybody lend Donald Trump a dime after his track record? Donald laundered Russian money and sold a lot of condos to them including a few in Trump tower. Deadbeat Donnie has a bad track record of not paying debts, so the Russians have other reasons to lend him money.
> 
> I don't think Paul Manafort is ever gonna see the light of day again and he will wait a long time for a Trump pardon. Donald might not even get a chance to pardon his family and if it's all part of a conspiracy to obtain his office by fraudulent means, those pardons might be challenged and thrown out by the SCOTUS, in any case it won't help them with state charges. The law suits that have been and will be filed against everything Trump will break him and his family anyway. Donald has got his cock caught in the meat grinder and he's getting sucked in screaming all the way.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


it amazes me how cable is JUST reporting this..it's been out for a long time.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 30, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Eugenics is a very right wing political view, Trump is very right wing and allows children to die in his ice camps, they are brown children hence the eugenics reference, ergo tacit support.


You realize the same laws and treatment occurred during the Obama years right , nobody screamed then. Selective outrage .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 30, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I was watching the news this morning and they were throwing the 'I' word around pretty liberally. They were saying the first thing the Democrats will do is reopen the government then possibly look into the article of impeachment. I hope they get their way, I voted for them.


Trump will not be impeached with a Republican majority in the Senate, sorry it wont happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> You realize the same laws and treatment occurred during the Obama years right , nobody screamed then. Selective outrage .


No, obama did not separate crying toddlers from their mamas and stick them in separate concentration camps


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Trump will not be impeached with a Republican majority in the Senate, sorry it wont happen.


Trump is a criminal 

A really dumb one 

Racist too

And he has to pay for sex. Oh and he’s a rapist too


----------



## zeddd (Dec 30, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> You realize the same laws and treatment occurred during the Obama years right , nobody screamed then. Selective outrage .


Only ones screaming are the rest of the world, absolutely nobody outside the US likes trump except Erdogan, Duterte and Kim, and one of them wants to nuke you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Trump will not be impeached with a Republican majority in the Senate, sorry it wont happen.


In a way I kinda hope yer right, it will mean the end of the GOP and the right in America, the republican brand has been damaged beyond repair and the ranks of the party are filled with racist idiots who will vomit up undetectable loonies in 2020. I kinda figure some republicans in the senate might want a post Trump political future and Mitch McConnell doesn't want to lose the senate in a landslide in 2020, the GOP has it's ass exposed in the senate then and they are headed for another pounding in the house too. The republican senators are gonna be between a rock and a very hard place after the impeachment case is made, for many it will be an impossible position.

Don't be too sure about the impossibility of impeachment, Mueller isn't wasting his time and when the evidence is presented things and attitudes might change a bit. When Nancy does Donald it will be prearranged with Mitch, or he and the republicans will be put in one Helluva position and might just find the votes. Remember Donald and his family are sloppy, arrogant and ignorant idiots who left a ton of evidence and dozens of co operating witnesses. Don jr. communicated the conspiracy via email for Christ sake, everybody with even the tiniest brain knows that email is insecure and permanent. The evidence seized in the Micheal Cohen raid is measured in tons with millions of documents and even sound recordings on the dozen or so phones among other things. Shit, Donald is an unnamed co conspirator in at least two election related criminal cases.

This game is not done by a long shot and at this point Donald is hiding behind the presidency to keep from being indicted. I don't think anybody is gonna give Donald a deal or a pardon because they don't know the true magnitude of his treason. Oh well, at least his jump suit will match his complexion, until the tan wears off at least, then he should turn the same color as the pale circles around his eyes cause by the tanning goggles.

Donald isn't the great leader of the white tribe, but a rather pathetic second rate con man who played millions of American morons for suckers. Donald is a traitor too and when it's proven beyond a reasonable doubt, those who still support him will eventually be considered to be traitors as well. The republicans have lost the national security communities en mass and most of the military too. How many Trumpers do you figure there are left in the FBI? CIA? NSA? DOJ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In a way I kinda hope yer right, it will mean the end of the GOP and the right in America, the republican brand has been damaged beyond repair and the ranks of the party are filled with racist idiots who will vomit up undetectable loonies in 2020. I kinda figure some republicans in the senate might want a post Trump political future and Mitch McConnell doesn't want to lose the senate in a landslide in 2020, the GOP has it's ass exposed in the senate then and they are headed for another pounding in the house too. The republican senators are gonna be between a rock and a very hard place after the impeachment case is made, for many it will be an impossible position.
> 
> Don't be too sure about the impossibility of impeachment, Mueller isn't wasting his time and when the evidence is presented things and attitudes might change a bit. When Nancy does Donald it will be prearranged with Mitch, or he and the republicans will be put in one Helluva position and might just find the votes. Remember Donald and his family are sloppy, arrogant and ignorant idiots who left a ton of evidence and dozens of co operating witnesses. Don jr. communicated the conspiracy via email for Christ sake, everybody with even the tiniest brain knows that email is insecure and permanent. The evidence seized in the Micheal Cohen raid is measured in tons with millions of documents and even sound recordings on the dozen or so phones among other things. Shit, Donald is an unnamed co conspirator in at least two election related criminal cases.
> 
> ...


i think you're leaning in the right direction...but don't underestimate the number of lunatics in the republican party....if trump has the opportunity to run again in 20, there's a real chance he could get back in. Democrats like to talk a lot, but they don't seem quite as keen to actually get out and vote, while the crazy ass republicans will be there at the crack of dawn, waiting for the doors to open....no one thought he would get elected to begin with....don't project your feelings onto the situation...be cold, clinical, and frightened


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 31, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> You realize the same laws and treatment occurred during the Obama years right , nobody screamed then. Selective outrage .


fail.

actually it was confirmed by General Kelly this morning that it was Sessions who ordered the child internment in may.

FOX isn't news or facts..they're an opinion talk show.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think you're leaning in the right direction...but don't underestimate the number of lunatics in the republican party....if trump has the opportunity to run again in 20, there's a real chance he could get back in. Democrats like to talk a lot, but they don't seem quite as keen to actually get out and vote, while the crazy ass republicans will be there at the crack of dawn, waiting for the doors to open....no one thought he would get elected to begin with....don't project your feelings onto the situation...be cold, clinical, and frightened


I don't blame ya for being pessimistic, but Trump and the republicans have lost the middle of the country and all of the true patriots. I figure the GOP brand has been damaged beyond repair, at least until demographic changes start to bite. There are a lot of smart patriotic people who are determined to see justice done and the threat to the country removed. The last "America First" movement collapsed in the wake of Pearl Harbor and this one will too in the wake of Trump's impeachment and the release of overwhelming evidence.

I don't think you could consider those who would still support Trump as patriots in the aftermath of an impeachment trial and overwhelming evidence of literal treason. They have clearly put their cult leader above the law and before the welfare and safety of the country, they have demonstrated allegiance to something that is an enemy of the constitution and therefore the country. " To protect and defend against all enemies *foreign and domestic*", is I believe how it reads...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2018)

zeddd said:


> Only ones screaming are the rest of the world, absolutely nobody outside the US likes trump except Erdogan, Duterte and Kim, and one of them wants to nuke you.


you forgot Putin......who apparently LOVES trump.....and why wouldn't he?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2018)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't blame ya for being pessimistic, but Trump and the republicans have lost the middle of the country and all of the true patriots. I figure the GOP brand has been damaged beyond repair, at least until demographic changes start to bite. There are a lot of smart patriotic people who are determined to see justice done and the threat to the country removed. The last "America First" movement collapsed in the wake of Pearl Harbor and this one will too in the wake of Trump's impeachment and the release of overwhelming evidence.
> 
> I don't think you could consider those who would still support Trump as patriots in the aftermath of an impeachment trial and overwhelming evidence of literal treason. They have clearly put their cult leader above the law and before the welfare and safety of the country, they have demonstrated allegiance to something that is an enemy of the constitution and therefore the country. " To protect and defend against all enemies *foreign and domestic*", is I believe how it reads...


i don't know about the whole country. i live in eastern Tn., close to Knoxville. there are still a lot of old school rednecks here who will vote for trump because he's a republican, even though he really isn't a republican. he's changed his party affiliation 5 times since 1987.
they'll vote for him because anything progressive scares them. they'll vote for trump because he supports the fear they feel when they see anyone they don't understand...and i'm willing to bet there are people like them in every state, even california...


----------



## zeddd (Dec 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you forgot Putin......who apparently LOVES trump.....and why wouldn't he?


Putin thinks Trump is a dick, like everyone else, useful idiots have their place but it is not love, contempt maybe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know about the whole country. i live in eastern Tn., close to Knoxville. there are still a lot of old school rednecks here who will vote for trump because he's a republican, even though he really isn't a republican. he's changed his party affiliation 5 times since 1987.
> they'll vote for him because anything progressive scares them. they'll vote for trump because he supports the fear they feel when they see anyone they don't understand...and i'm willing to bet there are people like them in every state, even california...


About 30 to 35% when averaged nationally, it's the same ratio in almost every country on earth, history and entrenched racism make the number higher in some states. In America the citizens of some rural states have much more power through the senate than others in say California and that is a major issue and impediment to the will of the majority being exercised. I think Trump is gonna blow up the red/blue political map right down to the gerrymandered districts and you'll see drastic change in 2020 if Trump is not removed before the election. I don't think Mitch is gonna like what will happen to his senate majority if the GOP give an obviously guilty Trump a pass on impeachment. The GOP is gonna be in one Helluva pickle anyway and they are heading into a no win situation with Trump. He who sups with the Devil tends to get burned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2019)

Donald's head is still rolling around the oval office from their last meeting over the shutdown where Chuck and Nancy tag teamed Donald into taking responsibility for the shut down and fucking his own negotiating position. Some great negotiator eh?

This is what Donald has to look forward to in the new year and he's too stupid to have even a clue as to what is coming his way, Mueller will be the least of his worries...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pelosi's daughter: 'She'll cut your head off'
*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/01/02/alexandra-pelosi-nancy-pelosi-daughter-cut-head-off-trump-meeting-newday-vpx.cnn/video/playlists/this-week-in-politics/

Before her mother is set to meet with President Trump and other congressional leaders at the White House over border security, Alexandra Pelosi offers insight into how likely incoming House Speaker Nancy Pelosi approaches meetings with the President.


----------



## NWO4LIFE (Jan 2, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald's head is still rolling around the oval office from their last meeting over the shutdown where Chuck and Nancy tag teamed Donald into taking responsibility for the shut down and fucking his own negotiating position. Some great negotiator eh?
> 
> This is what Donald has to look forward to in the new year and he's too stupid to have even a clue as to what is coming his way, Mueller will be the least of his worries...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thanks I'll send this info to my handler. She says that and I google "severed heads in San Francisco" Seems that there are a couple cases of that happening there in the last few months. I'm getting a BONUS!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2019)

*Watch Anchor Shred Trumpian Claim That 'Nothing Matters' | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





In the Trump era, everyone from comedians to pundits have claimed that “nothing matters”. MSNBC anchor Ari Melber runs through an exhaustive list of times when Trump has been defeated or stopped by facts and reporting. Melber also notes that many of the same pundits who were wrong in their predictions about the 2016 election were also wrong in 2018. Melber argues that the evidence shows that “in a Democracy, things matter when we make them matter”.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Facts matter to Manafort and Cohen, they'll be doing time because of facts and facts will get the undivided attention of a lot of other people who are gonna do time too. The fact is, the retribution has not even begun yet and many others are going to be ground up by the wheels of justice before this is over. There are a lot of crimes yet to be dealt with and a lot of people are involved, just in the NRA alone dozens might be ensnared by laundering Russian money into the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2019)

NWO4LIFE said:


> Thanks I'll send this info to my handler. She says that and I google "severed heads in San Francisco" Seems that there are a couple cases of that happening there in the last few months. I'm getting a BONUS!!!


"Handler"? If someone is paying you for this bullshit they are sure getting ripped off, like Trump yer not competent enough to do the job. It might be helpful to your "cause" if you had a point to make and if what you write makes sense. I'm all for humor and use it quite a bit, but if this is an attempt at it, well, that's a failure too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2019)

So, if Trump is impeached and imprisoned in 2019, will he run for president in 2020? If he's impeached and found innocent by the republicans in spite of overwhelming evidence of guilt, how will that look in 2020 with all the damning evidence made public?

He'll have the nomination of the GOP base in his pocket, even from jail. FREE DONALD will be the rallying cry of the republicans in 2020! Even though he will be continuously in court and convicted for a host of other crimes too numerous to mention, Free Donald...

Mitt Romney challenging Donald for control of 60 million republican morons is a joke, he doesn't have a snowballs chance in Hell. Shit, even now 90% of these idiots still support and approve of Trump, most think he's doing a great job and that incompetence, treason and corruption don't matter and can be ignored.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2019)

a lot of them don't care...they're getting what they want, and they know it can't last forever, so they're riding it like a redheaded rented government mule....and they'll get off of it when it wheezes out it's last lie and falls over, releasing it's bowels on the American people for the last time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2019)

ISIS almost got him in the Philippines- that's why he hasn't been back in spite of his man-love for Duterte


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> ISIS almost got him in the Philippines- that's why he hasn't been back in spite of his man-love for Duterte


nice! you read

and the last thing that was said was..'i'll take one for the team, mates'..before the motorcade re-routed and they didn't get the chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

*Why Fox News just can't quit Donald Trump*




*Fox News and Donald Trump are having a public love affair, but their relationship is less of a romance and more of a hostage situation. *
After eight years of attacking President Obama, Fox has happily adapted to its new role as a guard dog for the Trump administration. But the relationship between Fox and Trump is less of a romance and more of a hostage situation. Rupert Murdoch, Executive Chairman of News Corp (which owns Fox News), was a vocal critic of Trump during the 2016 campaign. He criticized Trump’s position on immigration, accused Trump of “embarrassing” the country, and was once described as “the billionaire Donald Trump can’t win over.” So what explains Murdoch’s change of heart? Why is one of Trump’s most influential critics allowing his network to turn into a Trump PR channel?


----------



## legallyhealed (Jan 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What's the best guess as to when Donald Trump will leave office, either by resignation or impeachment? Bonus points if ya guess either obstruction of justice or conspiracy with the russians and get it right too.
> 
> I'll go with March 15th, figure things should come to a head about then. In spite of the best efforts of the republican congress to obstruct justice, coddle and protect him.
> 
> ...


2024


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

*The Trump-Fox & Friends feedback loop, explained*





*How the ‘dumbest news show’ on TV influences the White House*

Fox & Friends has spent years being a fever swamp of conspiracy theories, right-wing propaganda, smear campaigns, and general absurdity. Now, it's President Trump's favorite show, with the power to hijack the news cycle for days at a time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> 2024


So what do you like about Trump the most?


----------



## legallyhealed (Jan 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what do you like about Trump the most?


i don’t care for his personality.. but i respect his policies of America first.. and he bypasses the media and goes strait to twitter, to the american people... and i’ve been following politics a LONG time, and traditionally, that’s political suicide.. UNLESS you have nothing to hide, regardless how many people hate you. it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights, not every other countries rights.. remember, the Govt have ZERO money, they just manage our hard earned money.and, he just sighed off on legalizing Hemp, which no traditional republican would EVER do.. bc it helps the farmers. hope that helps


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> 2024


LMFAO Only if hell freezes over


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> i don’t care for his personality.. but i respect his policies of America first.. and he bypasses the media and goes strait to twitter, to the american people... and i’ve been following politics a LONG time, and traditionally, that’s political suicide.. UNLESS you have nothing to hide, regardless how many people hate you. it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights, not every other countries rights.. remember, the Govt have ZERO money, they just manage our hard earned money.and, he just sighed off on legalizing Hemp, which no traditional republican would EVER do.. bc it helps the farmers. hope that helps


His policies benefit Russia first


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

*Why 60% of Americans don't believe Trump's Russia lies | With Chris Cillizza*




As the Mueller probe ramps up, President Trump has taken to Twitter to slam the investigation. But according to a recent Wall Street Journal/NBC poll, less than 34 percent of people believe Trump is “honest and truthful” about the Russia investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> i don’t care for his personality.. but i respect his policies of America first.. and he bypasses the media and goes strait to twitter, to the american people... and i’ve been following politics a LONG time, and traditionally, that’s political suicide.. UNLESS you have nothing to hide, regardless how many people hate you. it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights, not every other countries rights.. remember, the Govt have ZERO money, they just manage our hard earned money.and, he just sighed off on legalizing Hemp, which no traditional republican would EVER do.. bc it helps the farmers. hope that helps


First, his "policies" change from the beginning of a sentence to the end, even the wall" has become steel slats now. Wasn't Mexico suppose to pay for the "wall", not American taxpayers like you? Why do you figure the government is shut down?

Trumps twitter feed is a disaster of lies and stupidity and he demonstrates this daily, people hate Donald for a very good reason, he's a bad person and the worst president in American history. Most patriots hate traitors and there's nothing wrong with that.

If Donald is fighting for "your rights", how does that relate to US policy and international affairs? Donald has been a disaster for American foreign policy selling out America to Russia, Saudi Arabia and Turkey, why do you think all of those good people resigned in protest? Do you think Trump is a better man than Mattis? How about the fact he's a draft dodger and tax cheat?

The government has zero money because Trump and the GOP gave a trillion dollar tax break for the super rich and the shaft for guys like you. Doesn't yer asshole feel sore or is it just gone numb?

Trudeau a literal liberal just legalized pot in Canada, not some bullshit hemp law, pot is being legalized anyway, it's time has come. Pot will be legal in the US too just as soon as Trump and the GOP are gone from power.

You have pretty low moral, ethical and performance standards, Trump is lazy and indolent, he watches TV most of the day instead of working the job and it's widely reported that he is unfit and incompetent.

I don't believe any of your so called" reasons" for liking Trump because they are not in accordance with reality. I believe your just another fear driven racist who's gone tribal and off the deep end. Don't feel too bad though, you've go lot's of company, but there are not enough of you to destroy your own country with stupidity. At least you had better hope there isn't, cause you won't like what would happen then.

Get used to a lot of brown folks in yer future, most are better people than you and probably more worthy of citizenship.

BTW Trump's shutdown has caused DHS to release thousands of migrants into the USA. All "caravans" coming north will be catch and release into the USA, gracias senior Trump! Deportations are suspended too!

Are ya tired of winning yet?

*Trump’s shutdown has paralyzed immigration courts. Oh, the irony.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trumps-shutdown-has-paralyzed-immigration-courts-oh-the-irony/2019/01/01/4e9c8682-0d46-11e9-8938-5898adc28fa2_story.html?utm_term=.5ab88ea8deba

IN THE name of securing the border and keeping out illegal immigrants, President Trump has opted for a partial government shutdown. Irony of ironies, that shutdown has paralyzed the nation’s immigration courts, shuttering many of them and allowing several hundred undocumented immigrants to dodge deportation orders each day the shutdown continues. They are among many hundreds of others whose cases will be postponed for years — or, in effect, indefinitely — for every day the closure lasts.
*more...*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights


Which of "your" rights is Trump fighting for?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> i don’t care for his personality.


The Greeks said it (Heraclitus) thousands of years ago and it's as true today as it was then, *character is destiny. *Donald is a sociopath or a pathological narcissist if you prefer, but they are just names for the variations of the same basic prefrontal cortex brain damage.

Only a fool would fail to see the danger of such a person as POTUS, Trump only has one trick, fight, that is the opposite of negotiate and as we have plainly seen, Trump is a pretty pathetic negotiator, if he can't bully his way through, he's fucked. Chuck and Nancy rode him like a horse on national TV and got him to take responsibility for the shutdown. Tired of winning yet?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> i don’t care for his personality.. but i respect his policies of America first.. and he bypasses the media and goes strait to twitter, to the american people... and i’ve been following politics a LONG time, and traditionally, that’s political suicide.. UNLESS you have nothing to hide, regardless how many people hate you. it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights, not every other countries rights.. remember, the Govt have ZERO money, they just manage our hard earned money.and, he just sighed off on legalizing Hemp, which no traditional republican would EVER do.. bc it helps the farmers. hope that helps


of trumps policies, what has benefited you directly?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Greeks said it (Heraclitus) thousands of years ago and it's as true today as it was then, *character is destiny. *Donald is a sociopath or a pathological narcissist if you prefer, but they are just names for the variations of the same basic prefrontal cortex brain damage.
> 
> Only a fool would fail to see the danger of such a person as POTUS, Trump only has one trick, fight, that is the opposite of negotiate and as we have plainly seen, Trump is a pretty pathetic negotiator, if he can't bully his way through, he's fucked. Chuck and Nancy rode him like a horse on national TV and got him to take responsibility for the shutdown. Tired of winning yet?









*Malignant narcissism* is a psychological syndrome comprising an extreme mix of *narcissism*, antisocial behavior, aggression, and sadism.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malignant_narcissism


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Which of "your" rights is Trump fighting for?


his right to have mexico pay for a wall.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Greeks said it (Heraclitus) thousands of years ago and it's as true today as it was then, *character is destiny. *Donald is a sociopath or a pathological narcissist if you prefer, but they are just names for the variations of the same basic prefrontal cortex brain damage.
> 
> Only a fool would fail to see the danger of such a person as POTUS, Trump only has one trick, fight, that is the opposite of negotiate and as we have plainly seen, Trump is a pretty pathetic negotiator, if he can't bully his way through, he's fucked. Chuck and Nancy rode him like a horse on national TV and got him to take responsibility for the shutdown. Tired of winning yet?


he was rode hard and put away wet..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 3, 2019)

America should have elected Donald Trump the King of Sleaze, not POTUS
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*State and FBI investigators are reportedly probing allegations that Trump's golf club gave fake green cards to undocumented workers*
https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-bedminster-golf-club-undocumented-workers-fake-green-card-fbi-investigation-2018-12


*The FBI and New Jersey prosecutors are reportedly investigating whether management at President Donald Trump's New Jersey golf club provided unauthorized immigrants with fake green cards.*
*An attorney representing two women who said they worked illegally at Trump's club has shared evidence with prosecutors and federal agents, according to the New York Daily News.*
*The women's allegations were first reported by The New York Times earlier this month. They said managers were aware of their immigration status and willing to produce fake documents.*

The FBI and New Jersey prosecutors are reportedly investigating whether management at President Donald Trump's New Jersey golf club provided unauthorized immigrants with fake documents, according to the New York Daily News.
*more...*

*Trump Provided FAKE GREEN CARDS to His Illegal Immigrant Workers*




-A new report indicates an investigation is underway into fake green cards and Social Security numbers provided by Donald Trump's New Jersey golf club to undocumented immigrant employees


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> LMFAO Only if hell freezes over


It's getting colder by the minute...

I don't like Trump any better than the next guy but the bottom line is that the Democratic Party has become Republican lite. Until that changes, they'll keep getting their ass handed to them.

He won't be out one minute sooner than Jan 20, 2021 and at the rate the Democrats are going, he's a serious threat for four more years.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> It's getting colder by the minute...
> 
> I don't like Trump any better than the next guy but the bottom line is that the Democratic Party has become Republican lite. Until that changes, they'll keep getting their ass handed to them.
> 
> He won't be out one minute sooner than Jan 20, 2021 and at the rate the Democrats are going, he's a serious threat for four more years.


You have showed over and over that you're politically clueless.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2019)

londonfog said:


> You have showed over and over that you're politically clueless.


Keep watching, genius.

Edit: you were one of the many here who didn't think Trump had a snowball's chance in hell of winning, and look how that turned out. You sure you want to ride that horse again?


----------



## londonfog (Jan 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Keep watching, genius.
> 
> Edit: you were one of the many here who didn't think Trump had a snowball's chance in hell of winning, and look how that turned out. You sure you want to ride that horse again?


Yup and admittedly I was wrong. I did learn that we have a lot of politically ignorant voters...or non voters. Bernie Babies were one such group, that showed me just how some voter can turn dumb as shit. Are you not the one that mailed in his voting ballot but could not recall who the fuck you voted for. Dumb ass shit


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Yup and admittedly I was wrong. I did learn that we have a lot of politically ignorant voters...or non voters. Bernie Babies were one such group, that showed me just how some voter can turn dumb as shit. Are you not the one that mailed in his voting ballot but could not recall who the fuck you voted for. Dumb ass shit


We 'Bernie babies' voted for someone we really believed in.

We might even do it again.

Can't have that!


----------



## londonfog (Jan 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> We 'Bernie babies' voted for someone we really believed in.
> 
> We might even do it again.
> 
> Can't have that!


Yup.
"Give us Bernie or we give you Trump" technique.
How is that working out for you ? How close are you to getting that 15 an hour min.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> i don’t care for his personality.. but i respect his policies of America first.. and he bypasses the media and goes strait to twitter, to the american people... and i’ve been following politics a LONG time, and traditionally, that’s political suicide.. UNLESS you have nothing to hide, regardless how many people hate you. it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights, not every other countries rights.. remember, the Govt have ZERO money, they just manage our hard earned money.and, he just sighed off on legalizing Hemp, which no traditional republican would EVER do.. bc it helps the farmers. hope that helps


https://www.thestar.com/news/world/analysis/2018/11/15/815-false-claims-the-staggering-scale-of-donald-trumps-pre-midterm-dishonesty.html
Just sayin .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Yup.
> "Give us Bernie or we give you Trump" technique.
> How is that working out for you ? How close are you to getting that 15 an hour min.


$50 says Tty doesn't vote in 2020.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 4, 2019)

The initial excitement of a new president is over. The actions of a new government takes several years to make a change. New order numbers for factory orders has dropped to the number of 10 years ago. Get ready


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> It's getting colder by the minute...
> 
> I don't like Trump any better than the next guy but the bottom line is that the Democratic Party has become Republican lite. Until that changes, they'll keep getting their ass handed to them.
> 
> He won't be out one minute sooner than Jan 20, 2021 and at the rate the Democrats are going, he's a serious threat for four more years.


Over half the current democratic caucus is considered progressive, that's progress...


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 4, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> The initial excitement of a new president is over. The actions of a new government takes several years to make a change. New order numbers for factory orders has dropped to the number of 10 years ago. Get ready


You mean get ready for his tax cut and trade war induced recession? We're about to get fucked hard by a tiny desensitized mushroom. It has to be hard or no one would feel a thing. He will go down as THE WORST president in history until Camacho gets elected.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 4, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Keep watching, genius.
> 
> Edit: you were one of the many here who didn't think Trump had a snowball's chance in hell of winning, and look how that turned out. You sure you want to ride that horse again?


The perfect storm isn't a mandate ...America isn't headed far right


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2019)

legallyhealed said:


> i don’t care for his personality.. but i respect his policies of America first.. and he bypasses the media and goes strait to twitter, to the american people... and i’ve been following politics a LONG time, and traditionally, that’s political suicide.. UNLESS you have nothing to hide, regardless how many people hate you. it’s refreshing actually to see a president fight for MY rights, not every other countries rights.. remember, the Govt have ZERO money, they just manage our hard earned money.and, he just sighed off on legalizing Hemp, which no traditional republican would EVER do.. bc it helps the farmers. hope that helps


Ok so yup, Hemp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm surprised Trump hasn't sold Alaska back to the Russians yet for a dollar, I'm sure if Vlad asked he would, it's not like the republicans would object either. If it wasn't for the senate seats Mitch would be OK with it in exchange for a few more partisan judges. What Mitch does not realize is they have lost control of the dragon and what the GOP is morphing into, no judge can support, not even the ones he's appointing now. The republican party is already shattered and changed beyond all recognition and control is slipping from their hands and into those of the mindless mob. It's the Trump party now and he will try to control it from prison one day, trouble is they don't allow twitter and phones in a supermax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 4, 2019)

Have a look at HR1, if you want your country back get behind it and move heaven and earth to make it law. It will be one Hell of a fight and worth every bit of effort, no excuses get on board. Screw the fact that Trump is president and the GOP has the senate, build momentum over this and the democrats will utterly destroy the GOP in 2020. Make those cocksuckers eat it. Some American should start a thread over this one and keep it on the top of the stack, it's the most important thing besides getting rid of Trump.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HR 1: The Historic Bill No One Is Talking About*




Equal Citizens is working to spread the word about HR 1, the soon-to-be-introduced House bill that would fix our democracy. Watch as Lessig invokes the memory of Doris "Granny D" Haddock to illustrate just how significant HR 1 (and the fight to get it passed) will be.

*House Democrats Taking On Campaign Corruption*




The new Democrat Majority in the House are proposing a new bill to take on dark money. John Iadarola, Michael Shure, Brooke Thomas, and Maytha Alhassen hosts of The Young Turks, break it down. 

Read more here: https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politi...

"House Democrats unveiled details of their first bill in the new Congress on Friday — a sweeping anti-corruption bill aimed at stamping out the influence of money in politics and expanding voting rights.

This is House Resolution 1 — the first thing House Democrats will tackle after the speaker’s vote in early January. To be clear, this legislation has little-to-no chance of passing the Republican-controlled Senate or being signed by President Donald Trump.

But by making anti-corruption their No. 1 priority, House Democrats are throwing down the gauntlet for Republicans. A vast majority of Americans want to get the influence of money out of politics, and want Congress to pass laws to do so, according to a 2018 Pew Research survey. Given Trump’s multitude of scandals, it looks bad for Republicans to be the party opposing campaign finance reform — especially going into 2020."


----------



## londonfog (Jan 4, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> $50 says Tty doesn't vote in 2020.


Hell even when he does vote, he can't recall whom he voted for


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 4, 2019)

londonfog said:


> Hell even when he does vote, he can't recall whom he voted for


Nah, this shit is public record. There are even apps to tell you if your friends voted. He won't vote - just like the primary.

Did you know they even post your phone number with your registration if you are stupid enough to give it to them?

Its true.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 4, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, this shit is public record. There are even apps to tell you if your friends voted. He won't vote - just like the primary.
> 
> Did you know they even post your phone number with your registration if you are stupid enough to give it to them?
> 
> Its true.


You can see if they voted, not who they voted for. Tty himself will not be able to tell you who he voted for. It has done this before. It is not very smart


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2019)

Rachel talks about HR1 at 15:00 min. HR1 is the democrats first bill, contrast that with the republicans first bill in 2016 that allowed crazy people to buy guns! This is America's chance to get their country back and if yer gonna expend political effort or money you might want to look into this and get behind it for the next big 2 year push. Make Mitch eat it for desert after he swallows a full dose of Trump. This is important, don't be stupid.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Democrats Paint Stark Contrast With Outgoing Republicans | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow reports on some of the early actions taken by new Democratic governors in their first days in office and outlines the Democratic congressional priorities illustrated in H.R. 1.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2019)

i'm not trying to be a dick....but hr1 is doomed. there's no way it'll ever pass....ever...ever.
if the dems are as savvy as i hope they are, they know this, and have no expectation of it passing....it's a negotiating point...it's a position to work from....it's the baseline of what they want, and they know they'll never get it, so they'll use it as a platform to stand on while negotiating for what they can get from the republicans....the democrats don't have a large enough majority to ram anything through without the support of at least a few republicans.....so expect a long and bitter fight to get ANYTHING done for quite a while....the dems can put a stop to most of the republican fuckery that's been going on...but not all of it.
and i'm not convinced every dem that got in should have....republicans have been standing in the shit shower for a while now, but democrats have been known to be crooks from time to time too....so i'm watching all the motherfuckers.....rep and dem.....don't trust a single one of them...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not trying to be a dick....but hr1 is doomed. there's no way it'll ever pass....ever...ever.
> if the dems are as savvy as i hope they are, they know this, and have no expectation of it passing....it's a negotiating point...it's a position to work from....it's the baseline of what they want, and they know they'll never get it, so they'll use it as a platform to stand on while negotiating for what they can get from the republicans....the democrats don't have a large enough majority to ram anything through without the support of at least a few republicans.....so expect a long and bitter fight to get ANYTHING done for quite a while....the dems can put a stop to most of the republican fuckery that's been going on...but not all of it.
> and i'm not convinced every dem that got in should have....republicans have been standing in the shit shower for a while now, but democrats have been known to be crooks from time to time too....so i'm watching all the motherfuckers.....rep and dem.....don't trust a single one of them...


I figure they are playing the long game on this and I've noticed the republicans and extreme right are already freaking out (a good sign). When this becomes more widely know I think it will catch on, people need to be for something, not just against Trump. HR1 will go a Helluva long way towards getting the country back under the control of the people and is worth all the skin you can spare to move forward. After 2 years of pounding it the democrats can run on it in 2020 and win in another landslide taking the senate and increasing the majority in the house. People want their government back and they are going to get it or there's gonna be big trouble, this is an excellent first step. It kinda looks like what happened in California is gonna happen nationally with the sidelining of the GOP. After Trump, America will be ready for a good anti corruption law and election reform, there should be a lot of support for if they play it right. Democrats as well as republicans can be busted under this law, it's anti corruption and anti sleaze and is designed to get support from the public.

The current system has holes in it that the Russians walked right through, change is required for survival.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2019)

it would be great...but most politicians aren't that concerned about what the public supports...they're concerned about what gets them what they want. they don't all want the same thing and some...even most of them are essentially honest...(goddamn...it almost hurts to say that)....but the bad ones are still there...still taking bribes, still "advancing" legislation that moves the country backwards...still writing laws to order for corporations to use to kill steal and rape, literally and figuratively....you're expecting the change to come quickly...i'm expecting it to come....one bloody step at a time, fought for and won with sweat, tears, and acrimony.....i'm actually expecting the beast to die and the new beast to rise from it's rotting carcass....the trick is to get the halter on the new beast before it starts to rampage on it's own......


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> We 'Bernie babies' voted for someone we really believed in.
> 
> We might even do it again.
> 
> Can't have that!


rather be a bernie babe than a clinton crony.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 5, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Which of "your" rights is Trump fighting for?


where'd he go? we were just getting to the meat and bones of what Dotard has done for him in real time..wait! do you think there's a CHANCE that the answer is NOTHING?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 5, 2019)

*Liberal Redneck - The God Damn Wall*




Let's talk about walls, y'all. One hypothetical dumb dumb wall in particular. 
Also Happy Fuckin New Year, baybas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2019)

*Stephen Is Back, The Government Is Not*




Stephen is back from hiatus. The government is not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2019)

*Trump Just Wants To Be On Primetime TV*




Regularly scheduled programming gets interrupted by irregularly spoken exaggerating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2019)

The latest on treason...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why the latest Paul Manafort news is a very big deal*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/09/politics/paul-manafort-donald-trump-robert-mueller/index.html

(CNN)On Tuesday we learned -- thanks to a redaction error in a filing in the special counsel's investigation into Russian interference -- that Paul Manafort met with a Russian-linked operative named Konstantin Kilimnik during the course of the 2016 campaign. And in that meeting, according to special counsel Robert Mueller's office, Manafort discussed policies related to the Russia-Ukraine relationship and shared polling data about the 2016 campaign with Kilimnik.

That. Is. Huge.
You'll remember that President Donald Trump's constant refrain when it comes to Manafort, who has already been convicted of a series of financial crimes related to his dealing with the Ukrainian government, is that any and all charges against him happened well before he entered Trump's orbit.
"Sorry, but this is years ago, before Paul Manafort was part of the Trump campaign," tweeted Trump in October 2017. "But why aren't Crooked Hillary & the Dems the focus????"
Which, until we got a look at the accidentally unredacted material on Tuesday, was true! While you could argue -- and many people have -- that Trump should have done his due diligence on Manafort, who had spent years advising foreign governments, before hiring him to run his campaign in the spring of 2016, it was hard to dispute Trump's main point that any and all wrongdoing by Manafort happened prior to his being involved with Trump.
Except, not now.
Manafort, according to the filings, had conversations with Kilimnik, who is suspected to be a member of the Russian intelligence organization, while he was serving as the head of Trump's campaign. (Manafort's official title was "campaign chairman" but functioned as campaign manager during his time with Trump.) Those conversations apparently came even as Russian officials were hacking into the email servers at the Democratic National Committee -- which led to a series of damaging leaks via the website WikiLeaks later in 2016.
Not only that, but Manafort's legal team also acknowledges that he shared polling information with Kilimnik in those conversations, a fact that seems to make clear -- as if it needed to be made any more clear -- that this wasn't simply a social call between two old friends.
House Intelligence Committee chair Rep. Adam Schiff told CNN Wednesday that the revelation raises "profound questions about why all the secrecy, why all the lies. And most seriously, why is a campaign manager of a US presidential candidate providing campaign polling data to someone linked to a foreign adversary's intelligence agency?''
Now, it's important to note here that nowhere in the latest Manafort-Mueller filings is there any evidence that Manafort was directed by Trump to meet with Kilimnik or that Trump was ever aware that Manafort did so. This latest filing matters, but it is far from the smoking gun against Trump that some people have been searching for.
But make no mistake: The Manafort filings on Tuesday do matter in a major way -- in that they rebut two central claims that Trump makes ad nauseam:
1) All of Manafort's criminal activity and wrongdoing came years before he was formally involved in the Trump campaign
2) There wasn't even the whiff of collusion between anyone in his campaign and the Russians.
On that second point, it's not clear from the filings whether or not Mueller believes that the meetings and conversations between Manafort and Kilimnik constitute collusion to aid Trump and hurt Hillary Clinton between the Russians and Manafort. But given Manafort's role in the campaign, the timing of the meetings and the Russia hacking and the unanimous conclusion of the US intelligence community that Russia interfered in the election to help Trump and hurt Hillary Clinton, there's a whole lot of reasons to suspect at least the possibility of collusion.
The broader point here -- and I have to remind myself of this every day -- is that we don't know all (or even close to most) of what Mueller knows. And neither does Trump. The President's constant lamentations about the probe's lack of material evidence are belied seemingly on a weekly basis these days by release -- accidental or purposeful -- of details of the Mueller investigation we didn't know before.
What we learned on Tuesday puts Manafort back at the very center of all of this. Which is a very big deal given not only his prominent place in the Trump campaign but the fact that he was one of three top Trump aides in that June 2016 Trump Tower meeting in which Russians had promised dirt on Clinton.

Put simply: This latest Manafort news is a very big deal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2019)

Ya can't make this shit up...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Congressional Marijuana Bill Is Actually Numbered H.R. 420*
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomangell/2019/01/09/new-congressional-marijuana-bill-is-actually-numbered-h-r-420/#1137f2e92e60
In a hat tip to marijuana culture, lawmakers on Capitol Hill have officially reserved the number H.R. 420 for a bill that would dramatically change federal cannabis laws.
*more..*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2019)

This should get Donald dancing! Cohen has enough on Trump to bury him many times over and I don't think Mikey will disappoint, let the fireworks begin. Just think how many witnesses that Cohen is gonna drag in with his testimony, of course he's gonna tell them that the president directed him to perjure himself before congress. I wonder if the congress are gonna get any of the documents the government seized from his office. Also, he was involved with the Russians too, remember that trip to Prague, it's gonna be a bad day(s) for Donald. Look for this shit to blow wide open in February with Mueller tabling his report while Donald is distracted by this stuff, a one two punch to the face, a left jab followed up by a right hand hay maker. Mikey might distract Donald and prime congress for impeachment, looks like he's gonna be the opening act.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen, Trump's former lawyer, to testify publicly before Congress*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/10/politics/michael-cohen-testify-congress/index.html

(CNN)President Donald Trump's former lawyer Michael Cohen will testify before the House Oversight Committee, the first major move by House Democrats to haul in a member of Trump's team connected to special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation, according to a schedule published by the committee.

Cohen has agreed to testify publicly before the panel on February 7, according to a statement from Cohen.
"I thank Michael Cohen for agreeing to testify before the Oversight Committee voluntarily," said Oversight Chairman Elijah Cummings, a Democrat from Maryland, in a statement. "I want to make clear that we have no interest in inappropriately interfering with any ongoing criminal investigations, and to that end, we are in the process of consulting with Special Counsel Mueller's office."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2019)

Big news tonight, a consequence of the democrats taking the house and chairmanship of committees, somebody read this private congressional testimony to the NYT ...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*F.B.I. Opened Inquiry Into Whether Trump Was Secretly Working on Behalf of Russia*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/11/us/politics/fbi-trump-russia-inquiry.html

Following President Trump’s firing of James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, the bureau grew increasingly concerned about whether the president’s actions constituted anti-American activity.CreditCreditSarah Silbiger/The New York Times
By Adam Goldman, Michael S. Schmidt and Nicholas Fandos
Jan. 11, 2019

WASHINGTON — In the days after President Trump fired James B. Comey as F.B.I. director, law enforcement officials became so concerned by the president’s behavior that they began investigating whether he had been working on behalf of Russia against American interests, according to former law enforcement officials and others familiar with the investigation.

The inquiry carried explosive implications. Counterintelligence investigators had to consider whether the president’s own actions constituted a possible threat to national security. Agents also sought to determine whether Mr. Trump was knowingly working for Russia or had unwittingly fallen under Moscow’s influence.

The investigation the F.B.I. opened into Mr. Trump also had a criminal aspect, which has long been publicly known: whether his firing of Mr. Comey constituted obstruction of justice.

Agents and senior F.B.I. officials had grown suspicious of Mr. Trump’s ties to Russia during the 2016 campaign but held off on opening an investigation into him, the people said, in part because they were uncertain how to proceed with an inquiry of such sensitivity and magnitude. But the president’s activities before and after Mr. Comey’s firing in May 2017, particularly two instances in which Mr. Trump tied the Comey dismissal to the Russia investigation, helped prompt the counterintelligence aspect of the inquiry, the people said.
*more...*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2019)

This one made me throw up in my mouth......
*Ivanka Trump is reportedly under consideration to lead The World Bank....*
https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Ivanka-Trump-is-reportedly-under-consideration-to-13527735.php


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2019)

doublejj said:


> This one made me throw up in my mouth......
> *Ivanka Trump is reportedly under consideration to lead The World Bank....*
> https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Ivanka-Trump-is-reportedly-under-consideration-to-13527735.php


She might be in a state prison with in the year and the recipient of a pardon before then...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2019)

This is not really a surprise to those who have been following along and have enough brains to connect the dots. Donald is in for one Helluva ride from here on out and by the time he crashes and burns the GOP will be finished as a national party. If Donald doesn't kill us all before he goes at least he will have destroyed the GOP and NRA, so some good might come of it. 

This poster child for the 1% is helping to drive America to the left at a surprising rate. The country is rapidly approaching major election reforms, single payer health care, progressive taxation, cannabis legalization and meaningful gun laws. This will be a direct result of the destruction of the right in America, Trump is leading them right over a cliff.

Before ya know it the place will be like Canada, welcome to the 21st century.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NYT: FBI Investigated Whether Donald Trump Was Secretly Working For Russia | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




An explosive New York Times report reveals that the FBI opened an inquiry into whether Trump was secretly working for the Russians after the president fired fmr. FBI Director James Comey. Michael Schmidt, Frank Figliuzzi, Barbara McQuade, & Chuck Rosenberg react.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2019)

*It’s the beginning of the end for the gun lobby’s power*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/its-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-the-gun-lobbys-power/2018/12/16/515e8dfa-ffe2-11e8-862a-b6a6f3ce8199_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.22759f7123b8

Sometimes, dramatic shifts in American politics go unnoticed. They are buried under other news or dismissed because they represent such a sharp break from long-standing assumptions and expectations.

So please open your mind to this: Taken together, the events of 2016 and the results of the 2018 election will be remembered as the beginning of the end of the gun lobby’s power.

Supporters of reasonable gun regulation have been so cowed by National Rifle Association propaganda over the past quarter-century that we are reluctant even to imagine such a thing. No matter how many innocents are slaughtered, no matter how many Americans organize, demonstrate and protest, we assume the NRA and its allies will eventually overpower us.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is why I think the GOP is fucked, when word gets out that Donald Trump was not alone in his treason, but had the help of the republicans in committing it and getting away with it while continuing to obviously betray the country, the reaction of the majority will be decisive. It's going to be not just be bad for Donald and his cronies, but for GOP as well, and since the party is now filled with racist morons driven mad by tribalism and hate, it will be destructive too. No sensible person could vote for a republican who is in the thrall of Trump and his cult like base of treasonous morons, if they want a future and any sense of safety and security.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rep. Joaquin Castro ‘Stunned,’ Vows Thorough Investigation | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Rep. Joaquin Castro, Member of the House Intelligence Committee, tells Ali Velshi he is stunned by the New York Times report that the FBI opened an investigation into whether President Trump was working on behalf of Russia. He vows that the Intel Committee under Democrats, will now do a thorough investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2019)

*Trump Trackdown 'The End of the World'*





A fifties TV series
It's about a con-man called TRUMP.
-The episode is directed by a man named DONALD.
-Trump is portrayed as a huge populist, just like the President.
- 6:10 "Be careful son, I can sue you." Trump often threatened to sue people before becoming president.
- 7:40 "Trump hasn't given the Sheriff a thing to go on," Trump fans constantly say this when someone brings up Robert Müller.
-"It's funny how a big lie can make us all kids again" Sounds like it references Trumps divisive lies, that make us argue, and act like kids.
-The lawman who investigated Trump is played by an actor called ROBERT, just like ROBERT MÜLLER. 
-"I can build a wall that nothing will penetrate." "You ask how I will build that wall. I will tell you" You can't get more obvious than that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Trackdown 'The End of the World'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old do you think Putin was when he watched this?


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm just courious, who is leading in this betting?? HE IS in he's 3rd year of Presidency, I would feel pretty stupid if I was here predicting he's,way out,but this is SJW headqouters soo... yours trully Russian bot..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I'm just courious, who is leading in this betting?? HE IS in he's 3rd year of Presidency, I would feel pretty stupid if I was here predicting he's,way out,but this is SJW headqouters soo... yours trully Russian bot..


Do they let you access RIU in prison or do you have to buy access through a black market cell phone.

Asking for a friend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I'm just courious, who is leading in this betting?? HE IS in he's 3rd year of Presidency, I would feel pretty stupid if I was here predicting he's,way out,but this is SJW headqouters soo... yours trully Russian bot..


Yer either a Russian or ya might as well be one, Trump is a traitor and if you continue to support him you will be considered one too. As for being an American, you ain't worth a fuck, your no patriot, a frightened racist fool maybe, but no patriot. Racists put hate first and America last and are more than willing to commit treason, the civil war should have taught that lesson. 

Trump is a traitor and I figure you know it, but you put your fear and hatred before your country, you ain't stupid enough to believe it, but you are evil enough not to care.

If the GOP congress was doing it's constitutional duty Donald would be a bad memory by now, looks like he's gonna take the republicans with him when he goes down. You ain't gonna like the 2020 election results at all.

I'm about to start up on the pool thing cause I figure Donald's time will be short, we'll just have to see what Mikey Cohen has to say to congress and what Mueller has to say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2019)

More evidence of treason, I'm pretty sure somebody has recordings...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Reportedly Went to “Extraordinary Lengths” to Hide Details of Putin Talks From His Own Officials*
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/01/trump-reportedly-went-to-extraordinary-lengths-to-hide-details-of-putin-talks-from-his-own-officials.html

At a time when President Donald Trump’s relationship with Moscow is under the microscope, the Washington Post reveals a distressing fact: there are no detailed records of the commander in chief’s five personal meetings with President Vladimir Putin. Trump has gone to “extraordinary lengths” to keep the details of his conversations with Putin hidden. And it’s to a degree that some experts have characterized as unprecedented.

In one particularly galling example, Trump took the notes from his own interpreter. After a 2017 meeting in Hamburg, Trump told his interpreter not to discuss what had taken place behind closed doors with members of his own administration. So when a White House adviser and a senior State Department official went asking for more details about what had taken place in the more than two-hour sitdown, the interpreter declined to elaborate. That may have been the most extreme example, but it’s not that out of the ordinary considering “there is no detailed record, even in classified files, of Trump’s face-to-face interactions with the Russian leader at five locations over the past two years,” notes the Post.
*more...*


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 14, 2019)

@DIY-HP-LED trumps is same traitor as your last 5-6 presidents..So that argument is out of the window..
My guy was Bernie.. But he is too normal for you..So he lost..
If your whore had won you will be speaking Russian or Chinese by now.. 

I can't understand so much hate for trump.. 
He has 2 more years, elect somebody else next terms and get over it...

And yes What if he win again??

What then??

Try to reply like normal person not SJW brainless idiot..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @DIY-HP-LED trumps is same traitor as your last 5-6 presidents..So that argument is out of the window..
> My guy was Bernie.. But he is too normal for you..So he lost..
> If your whore had won you will be speaking Russian or Chinese by now..
> 
> ...


Nice premise.


Moron.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I'm just courious, who is leading in this betting?? HE IS in he's 3rd year of Presidency, I would feel pretty stupid if I was here predicting he's,way out,but this is SJW headqouters soo... yours trully Russian bot..


they need to teach you russian bots how to spell......and use capitalization, and punctuation.....and proper sentence structure.....
no matter what you have to say, no matter how intelligent it may be, if this is the way you convey that information, many people will discount it as the ramblings of an uneducated idiot.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they need to teach you russian bots how to spell......and use capitalization, and punctuation.....and proper sentence structure.....
> no matter what you have to say, no matter how intelligent it may be, if this is the way you convey that information, many people will discount it as the ramblings of an uneducated idiot.....


At this point it is a familiar question if a particular troll is a very stupid American or a Russian troll.

Does it really matter anymore? I mean, they both serve the same master


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @DIY-HP-LED trumps is same traitor as your last 5-6 presidents..So that argument is out of the window..
> My guy was Bernie.. But he is too normal for you..So he lost..
> If your whore had won you will be speaking Russian or Chinese by now..
> 
> ...


you supported bernie and you can't understand the hate for trump? and Hillary is a whore?....are you sure you voted for bernie?
did you do it on a dare? cause you really, really sound like a trumptard.
what if he wins again? well, honestly, i'll just withdraw further from the rest of the fucking idiots in the country. sometimes you just have to let a sick diseased animal thrash out its last gasps....and trump's government is a very fucking sick, diseased animal....it just won't quit thrashing......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> @DIY-HP-LED trumps is same traitor as your last 5-6 presidents..So that argument is out of the window..
> My guy was Bernie.. But he is too normal for you..So he lost..
> If your whore had won you will be speaking Russian or Chinese by now..
> 
> ...


Read the news, Trump is a traitor and you support him so stop bullshitting. If you can't understand why the majority of Americans hate his guts your just as bad as he is, patriots hate traitors, that a simple fact of life. I didn't vote for Hillary because I'm a Canadian, but I know a traitor when I see one. Trump ( individual #1) is now hiding behind the presidency to avoid arrest for election and banking fraud. Unlike Donald, Hillary wasn't a traitor who sold out her country to the Russians.

Trump won't last the year, so there's little point in speculating about his re election, it's gonna be bad enough for the GOP without him, with him it will be a complete wipe out, even in Dixie

If you voted for Bernie you'll be delighted about the massive shift to the left that America is currently under going.

BTW Bernie supports the democrats election reform and anti corruption bill HR1, do you?


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Read the news, Trump is a traitor and you support him so stop bullshitting. If you can't understand why the majority of Americans hate his guts your just as bad as he is, patriots hate traitors, that a simple fact of life. I didn't vote for Hillary because I'm a Canadian, but I know a traitor when I see one. Trump ( individual #1) is now hiding behind the presidency to avoid arrest for election and banking fraud. Unlike Donald, Hillary wasn't a traitor who sold out her country to the Russians.
> 
> Trump won't last the year, so there's little point in speculating about his re election, it's gonna be bad enough for the GOP without him, with him it will be a complete wipe out, even in Dixie
> 
> ...


Do you live in Canada or??


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Do you live in Canada or??


Your moms pussy tastes like borscht


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Do you live in Canada or??


Just go back to DIY's post and sound out the words. The answer to your question can be found there. "Canada" has a lot of letters so it is difficult but the effort will do you good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> Do you live in Canada or??


Oh I'm Canadian and Trump has committed treason against multiple military alliances my country has with the USA. He's also a literal traitor against the United States too and if there was a hot war going on he'd be on the wrong end of a rope. 

Robert Mueller will easily prove that Trump is a Russian agent because Donald is stupid, lazy and sloppy, so was Don jr and all the rest of them. If your gonna commit treason against the USA you'd better know what the fuck yer doing and this bunch doesn't have two clues to rub together.


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 14, 2019)

I asked you a simple question ,And you didn't answer it...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I asked you a simple question ,And you didn't answer it...


Trump loves the ignorant.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Trump loves the ignorant.


No matter what country they work for.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh I'm Canadian and Trump has committed treason against multiple military alliances my country has with the USA. He's also a literal traitor against the United States too and if there was a hot war going on he'd be on the wrong end of a rope.
> 
> Robert Mueller will easily prove that Trump is a Russian agent because Donald is stupid, lazy and sloppy, so was Don jr and all the rest of them. If your gonna commit treason against the USA you'd better know what the fuck yer doing and this bunch doesn't have two clues to rub together.


That's the funny thing about it from Putin's perspective. Putin doesn't give a fuck if Trump gets caught - whether or not Trump gets exposed it is still a big Putin win.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's the funny thing about it from Putin's perspective. Putin doesn't give a fuck if Trump gets caught - whether or not Trump gets exposed it is still a big Putin win.


I don't think he's going to like the sanctions that come along with the retribution.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 14, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think he's going to like the sanctions that come along with the retribution.


No doubt, but the Russian people are such docile sheep that they won't remove him as long as he made them feel less backward. Yes, they will suffer economically but Putin will still be one of the world's richest men - which he became by stealing from the motherland without consequences.

Russians have demonstrated for hundreds of years how they will tolerate thieving, murdering leaders indefinitely as long as it makes them feel strong and proud about... whatever, despite their innate backwardness. They never really change.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I asked you a simple question ,And you didn't answer it...


If I'm a Canadian there's a pretty good chance I'm living in Canada, which by the way I am. If you believe Trump, you can trust me, besides my IP address is a dead giveaway.
Now answer my question Do you support the democrats anti corruption and election reform bill HR1? If yer a Bernie bro you should be all over it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No doubt, but the Russian people are such docile sheep that they won't remove him as long as he made them feel less backward. Yes, they will suffer economically but Putin will still be one of the world's richest men - which he became by stealing from the motherland without consequences.
> 
> Russians have demonstrated for hundreds of years how they will tolerate thieving, murdering leaders indefinitely as long as it makes them feel strong and proud about... whatever, despite their innate backwardness. They never really change.


IDK, man

I wouldn't blame the person who lives in a police state for being afraid of and being cowed by the police. I wouldn't blame the person who lives in a state that has no free press for not knowing much of the world around them. I don't blame the Russian people for their shitty leaders, I blame the shitty leader. Unfortunately,the only way to get at that shitty leader is through the Russian economy, which will harm people who I think are mostly blameless. Still, The US has every right to defend itself from Putin's government and so the innocent will suffer too. That is also the history or Russia.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She might be in a state prison with in the year and the recipient of a pardon before then...


there's always the state charges..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No doubt, but the Russian people are such docile sheep that they won't remove him as long as he made them feel less backward. Yes, they will suffer economically but Putin will still be one of the world's richest men - which he became by stealing from the motherland without consequences.
> 
> Russians have demonstrated for hundreds of years how they will tolerate thieving, murdering leaders indefinitely as long as it makes them feel strong and proud about... whatever, despite their innate backwardness. They never really change.


He won't be rich in the west for long, most of his money is stashed where Uncle Sam can get it and I figure the US should attack Putin and the Oligarchs like they attacked America and your allies. Just take the money, clean out their bank accounts all at once one dark and stormy night, a half a trillion dollar compensation fund for American recovery. If this cocksucker is gonna be a billionaire it will be in rubles inside of a heavily sanctioned Russia, not in greenbacks.

The Russian people will suffer and I have little sympathy, Cold War Two as far as I'm concerned and I figure when you get a real president they will agree along with all your allies who have been attacked as well. Cage the animal until you can kill him.

Make it very clear that the Russian people's extreme suffering is the result of Putin's actions, they will get the message, they have the internet too, at least until we figure out how to cut it off from the rest of the world or degrade the service to the point of uselessness. This is like any other war, half measures are a recipe for defeat, ya gotta be bold and creative and expect to get hit back. Your being attacked already so you only have two choices, fight or surrender, there is no appeasement option this time around. Putin is gonna wipe his ass with Trump one day, you had better hope he hasn't figured out a way of nuking us and getting away with it without being fucked himself. He does have the POTUS in his pocket after all and Trump wouldn't bat an eye as long as he avoids prison. Donald would fly to Moscow and hand Putin the launch codes and football in exchange for asylum.

It's an absolute certainty that Trump will go to prison for the rest of his life as soon as he is no longer president, shit he might even be perp walked out of the WH in cuffs by the FBI at the rate he's going.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/money-and-power/a14480615/vladimir-putin-net-worth/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-post/wp/2018/03/29/its-time-to-go-after-vladimir-putins-money-in-the-west/?utm_term=.352e3be93c5a

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-sanctions-browder/kremlin-foe-bill-browder-tells-west-russian-money-is-putins-achilles-heel-idUSKBN1JB0E7

you can go after SOME of the money...but you're never going to get it all....i doubt he remembers where it all is...and until he's out of office, he has the entire wealth of Russia to draw on.
i'd rather start an aggressive campaign against his intelligence gathering and propaganda disseminating unit....we know where his hackers are....lets blow that fucking building up on payday....just to get the slackers.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2019)

At this point it's no longer thump....it's the entire republican party. Total treasonous slim holes could stop this at any time. This would end in a day if the crooked republicans weren't propping him up. Never forget the republicans own this shit show.....vote all of them out!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/money-and-power/a14480615/vladimir-putin-net-worth/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/democracy-post/wp/2018/03/29/its-time-to-go-after-vladimir-putins-money-in-the-west/?utm_term=.352e3be93c5a
> 
> ...


I figure America will have a whole lot of help in taking Putin and the oligarch's money, especially if they "spread it around" with the governments of the tax havens and where it's stashed (greed can do wonders). Remember, this would be an alliance of many nations lead by the USA with a tremendous amount of reach and the ability to twist both arms off at the shoulders if anybody doesn't want to "co operate". This is in addition to a surprise hacking attack to clean out thousands of bank accounts overnight. The new POTUS can declare a national emergency (a real one, that a very good national security case could be made for) and order the confiscation of all Russian owned assets in the USA.

There would be lot's of other clandestine and hacking operations as well, all designed to send an unmistakable and extremely painful long term message, " if you fuck with us we will crush you and impoverish you for a generation". Fuck with any election of any alliance member at your peril, we'll need a new NATO like organization to make it stick hard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2019)

One can only hope...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mueller Probes an Event With Nunes, Flynn, and Foreign Officials at Trump’s D.C. Hotel*
*Devin Nunes has been a pitbull for the president, growling at the prosecutors investigating Trumpworld. Now an event that Nunes himself attended is under Mueller’s microscope.*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/mueller-probes-an-event-with-nunes-flynn-and-foreign-officials-at-trumps-dc-hotel

The Special Counsel’s Office and federal prosecutors in Manhattan are scrutinizing a meeting involving former House Intelligence Committee Chairman Devin Nunes, one-time National Security Adviser Michael Flynn, and dozens of foreign officials, according to three sources familiar with the investigations.

The breakfast event, which was first reported by The Daily Sabah, a pro-government Turkish paper, took place at 8:30 a.m. at the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C. on Jan. 18, 2017—days before President Donald Trump’s inauguration. About 60 people were invited, including diplomats from governments around the world, according to those same sources.
*more...*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One can only hope...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mueller Probes an Event With Nunes, Flynn, and Foreign Officials at Trump’s D.C. Hotel*
> *Devin Nunes has been a pitbull for the president, growling at the prosecutors investigating Trumpworld. Now an event that Nunes himself attended is under Mueller’s microscope.*
> ...


 Lock him up....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

*Is Donald Trump Working For Russia?*




Working hard for Russia or hardly working for America?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Lock him up....


If congress doesn't deal with Donald I figure yer gonna see thousands of people surround the WH chanting "Lock him up" 24/7. Donald had better hope all those federal employees who protect his ass from the wrath of the people are paid by then.

He knows that jail awaits him when he is no longer POTUS and he needs to be quickly impeached, once the process starts. Christ help ya if he is defeated in an election in 2020 and has from November to January to ponder his fate and take action to destroy the country to save himself the embarrassment, humiliation and prison. He will try to take you with him when he goes down, they had better not give him too much time to try. The only possible way out is to fly to Moscow on AF1 and ask Vlad for asylum from the "deep state", I wonder what the price would be...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 15, 2019)

Trump will resign sometime in 2019........if he's not assasinated.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If congress doesn't deal with Donald I figure yer gonna see thousands of people surround the WH chanting "Lock him up" 24/7. Donald had better hope all those federal employees who protect his ass from the wrath of the people are paid by then.
> 
> He knows that jail awaits him when he is no longer POTUS and he needs to be quickly impeached, once the process starts. Christ help ya if he is defeated in an election in 2020 and has from November to January to ponder his fate and take action to destroy the country to save himself the embarrassment, humiliation and prison. He will try to take you with him when he goes down, they had better not give him too much time to try. The only possible way out is to fly to Moscow on AF1 and ask Vlad for asylum from the "deep state", I wonder what the price would be...


I still think that some sort of power grab will occur where Trump basically dares the Republicans to stop him from shredding the Constitution. Given the well of ethical decay they have willingly jumped into, it's a coin toss as to whether they stop him. I guess it all depends on whether they think it will benefit them in the end. They don't give a shit about America, this is all about self interest for them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Trump will resign sometime in 2019........if he's not assasinated.


I would like to think this is true but I suspect that Trump knows that he'll be going to prison or that his entire "empire" will be shown to be based on illegal activities and stripped from him. That's a powerful incentive to stay in power. Perhaps one out is him arranging full pardon with Pence, but given the number of state charges against him, I kind of doubt if that will be enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Trump will resign sometime in 2019........if he's not assassinated.


Trump won't resign because he's going to prison as soon as he's out of office and he knows it. Right now he's hiding behind the presidency to avoid a decade of prison for election and banking fraud alone (Individual #1). In a way assassination would be the easy way out for him, going nuts in a solitary supermax cell after a humiliating trial(s) would be my preferred ending. He will need to answer some questions for the CIA under difficult circumstances.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

*President Donald Trump’s Historic Russia Denial Will Follow Him Forever | The Last Word | MSNBC*





"I never worked for Russia" could become the "I am not a crook" moment of Trump's presidency. It comes amid new reports that Trump concealed notes about his private conversations with Putin and Mueller is investigating an event involving Devin Nunes and Michael Flynn. Lawrence discusses with Michael Isikoff, Ned Price and Andrew Weiss.


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If I'm a Canadian there's a pretty good chance I'm living in Canada, which by the way I am. If you believe Trump, you can trust me, besides my IP address is a dead giveaway.
> Now answer my question Do you support the democrats anti corruption and election reform bill HR1? If yer a Bernie bro you should be all over it.


You can be Canadian and Live in USA.. I'm not internet police or hacker to check your ip adress.. I see that those subhuman sjw scum's didnt warn you that I'm Russian BOT.. I dont support trump but I don't hate him.. I'm just glad that war whore didn't win.. I dont know about law that you talking about,but I support every anti corruption bill.. But my question Why the f do you care about trump?? And Hate him? He is not your president, USA is not your country..

Peace and Love From Cro Bro!!

For spelling errors I apologise to you..My spell checker doesn't work on cell phone..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I still think that some sort of power grab will occur where Trump basically dares the Republicans to stop him from shredding the Constitution. Given the well of ethical decay they have willingly jumped into, it's a coin toss as to whether they stop him. I guess it all depends on whether they think it will benefit them in the end. They don't give a shit about America, this is all about self interest for them.


all i'm waiting for is the army of the people marching past my house. as soon as i see it, i'm grabbing my gear, my ammo, and hopping on the end of the line. when 2/3s of the country are standing outside the white house, armed and pissed...it's going to be too late for any negotiations....
and here's a thought...why does he have any protection right now? why is the secret service getting paid? shut that shit the fuck down too, let fuckface trump protect himself....and fire the fuckers running for fast food....let donnie waddle down to whataburger himself.....the fucking shutdown should be working both ways...the fat little fuck doesn't get to keep all his conveniences while people are going broke for his stupid fucking wall


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all i'm waiting for is the army of the people marching past my house. as soon as i see it, i'm grabbing my gear, my ammo, and hopping on the end of the line. when 2/3s of the country are standing outside the white house, armed and pissed...it's going to be too late for any negotiations....
> and here's a thought...why does he have any protection right now? why is the secret service getting paid? shut that shit the fuck down too, let fuckface trump protect himself....and fire the fuckers running for fast food....let donnie waddle down to whataburger himself.....the fucking shutdown should be working both ways...the fat little fuck doesn't get to keep all his conveniences while people are going broke for his stupid fucking wall


Interns probably got them. Fun fact, if the gubmint wasn't shut down in 95, Monica Lewinski never would have been alone with Bill


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Interns probably got them. Fun fact, if the gubmint wasn't shut down in 95, Monica Lewinski never would have been alone with Bill


well....thank you for the image of trump fucking an intern with a cigar......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> You can be Canadian and Live in USA.. I'm not internet police or hacker to check your ip adress.. I see that those subhuman sjw scum's didnt warn you that I'm Russian BOT.. I dont support trump but I don't hate him.. I'm just glad that war whore didn't win.. I dont know about law that you talking about,but I support every anti corruption bill.. But my question Why the f do you care about trump?? And Hate him? He is not your president, USA is not your country..
> 
> Peace and Love From Cro Bro!!
> 
> For spelling errors I apologise to you..My spell checker doesn't work on cell phone..


Because he is a traitor and a direct national security threat to my country as well as the USA. There are still tariffs on Canadian steel and aluminum because Trump considers Canada (your NATO and NORAD partner) a hostile nation. Also, I like the USA and Americans in general and hate to see them fucked over by a traitor. Anybody who likes America hates Trump, only those who don't care about their country have your attitude, unless yer a Russian, then yer just doing yer job (and a poor one if yer lurking here).

Besides, politics is boring in Canada (as it should be) with not too much for me to be concerned about because we have normal patriotic people doing those jobs, not traitors supported by race driven fools.

Don't you care that Trump is a traitor?
Are you an American Patriot or something else?
Do you hate brown people more than you love America? (At this point only race driven tribalists and idiots support Trump or don't care)

The public evidence of his guilt is overwhelming and Uncle Sam has is even more conclusive proof with no room for doubt at all. By the end of February the GOP senate should be in one Helluva pickle over Trump and if the republicans don't come around soon (they speak frankly in private) they will be finished as a national party. There are years of scandal yet to unfold, I'd look for a split among the right between the conservative wealthy class and the Trumper losers who make up his base, the conservatives will have a new party and the republicans will be lead into the political wilderness to die. The bottom line is the right will be out of power in America for at least a decade, maybe longer and the republican party will go the way of the Whig party.

BTW Hillary has not been on the political stage for 2 years, but she was right about Trump being Putin's puppet, because there is overwhelming evidence that he is.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


He's scared shitless about his reelection in 2020, so is Lindsey Graham, both are more scared of their primaries than of their election because they figure they are safe in Dixie, I disagree. It might be soon time for GOP senators from more sensible areas of the country up for reelection in 2020 to go independent, because Mitch is gonna sacrifice their senate seats for his own. There are a lot of vulnerable republican senators up for reelection in 2020 and voting not guilty in a slam dunk (very public, as on TV) impeachment trial will expose all of them to the wrath of their voters. If they vote not guilty they will own whatever Donald does afterwards and that could be a lot, even if they vote guilty, it might not help them in 2020. The democrats are not in too big a rush to get rid of Donald just yet, the closer to the election the better for them, but events and evidence will force their hand.

The impeachment trial will really be a treason trial and will get wall to wall TV coverage with unprecedented numbers of viewers, all the networks and cable channels will cover every second of it with expert legal commentators. Donald would have to run naked up and down the Washington mall, or nuke somebody to try and distract the public from it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Because he is a traitor and a direct national security threat to my country as well as the USA. There are still tariffs on Canadian steel and aluminum because Trump considers Canada (your NATO and NORAD partner) a hostile nation. Also, I like the USA and Americans in general and hate to see them fucked over by a traitor. Anybody who likes America hates Trump, only those who don't care about their country have your attitude, unless yer a Russian, then yer just doing yer job (and a poor one if yer lurking here).
> 
> Besides, politics is boring in Canada (as it should be) with not too much for me to be concerned about because we have normal patriotic people doing those jobs, not traitors supported by race driven fools.
> 
> ...


That's telling him, Gordie.

Canada and America aren't going to be broken up by some sub-civilized-world troll asshats and a crooked NYC slumlord's dumbass kid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


I truly believe he will go down in history as a Quisling or Benedict Arnold.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Because he is a traitor and a direct national security threat to my country as well as the USA. There are still tariffs on Canadian steel and aluminum because Trump considers Canada (your NATO and NORAD partner) a hostile nation. Also, I like the USA and Americans in general and hate to see them fucked over by a traitor. Anybody who likes America hates Trump, only those who don't care about their country have your attitude, unless yer a Russian, then yer just doing yer job (and a poor one if yer lurking here).
> 
> Besides, politics is boring in Canada (as it should be) with not too much for me to be concerned about because we have normal patriotic people doing those jobs, not traitors supported by race driven fools.
> 
> ...


Are you in Ontario? If yes you may want to pay a bit more attention to this shit show......trump lite aka ford is an idiot who stole the playbook.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

Budley Doright said:


> Are you in Ontario? If yes you may want to pay a bit more attention to this shit show......trump lite aka ford is an idiot who stole the playbook.


I'm in Nova Scotia and figure Ford is Ontario's version of Trump, if Winn and the liberals didn't fuck up so badly he'd still just be Rob Ford's older brother. The NDP left such a bad taste in folks mouths when they had power they were off the table as a viable alternative to the liberals. He did make the cannabis dispensaries private though, so some good might come of it...

Generally though politics is boring in Canada when compared to the USA. Even though Doug Ford is an asshole, he's not nearly as bad an asshole as Donald, ya'd have to go a long way to match Donald for shear stupid, dangerous and evil! Game of Thrones has nothing on the current political situation in the USA for shear drama and entertainment value.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm in Nova Scotia and figure Ford is Ontario's version of Trump, if Winn and the liberals didn't fuck up so badly he'd still just be Rob Ford's older brother. The NDP left such a bad taste in folks mouths when they had power they were off the table as a viable alternative to the liberals. He did make the cannabis dispensaries private though, so some good might come of it...
> 
> Generally though politics is boring in Canada when compared to the USA. Even though Doug Ford is an asshole, he's not nearly as bad an asshole as Donald, ya'd have to go a long way to match Donald for shear stupid, dangerous and evil!


thump is in a league of his own....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I truly believe he will go down in history as a Quisling or Benedict Arnold.


He will do anything to hold onto power, the tighter he grasps the more easily it will slip through his fingers. Already he's got 30+ very nervous and vulnerable senators up for re election in 2020 and he's putting them all at risk so he won't get primaried by a bunch of extreme loonies in his state. I figure a lot of them are gonna break, not just with Mitch, but with the republican party as well, the "brand" won't be worth shit with the majority of voters soon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will do anything to hold onto power, the tighter he grasps the more easily it will slip through his fingers. Already he's got 30+ very nervous and vulnerable senators up for re election in 2020 and he's putting them all at risk so he won't get primaried by a bunch of extreme loonies in his state. I figure a lot of them are gonna break, not just with Mitch, but with the republican party as well, the "brand" won't be worth shit with the majority of voters soon.


I just keep thinking about all those fucking rallies and the fact that he is dumb enough to believe his own echo chamber. I fully expect him to call upon the faithful to descend upon Washington with guns to save him. Frankly, if he were smarter and more capable he would have laid the groundwork to circumvent the government entirely - but he's not.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I just keep thinking about all those fucking rallies and the fact that he is dumb enough to believe his own echo chamber. I fully expect him to call upon the faithful to descend upon Washington with guns to save him. Frankly, if he were smarter and more capable he would have laid the groundwork to circumvent the government entirely - but he's not.


If they show up in Washington with guns they will be outnumbered 10 to one and if they start shooting at those protesting Trump, the cops will shoot them. If Trump incited the violence, the next day after the shootings would see many times more protesters showing up howling for Trump's blood, something like that would just piss people off to the point where they wouldn't give a fuck. A Trumper at one of those events would be scared shitless and after a shooting their life would be in serious peril. There are plenty of people who hate Trump who have guns too and if they can't get at him, someone with a MAGA hat on might do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they show up in Washington with guns they will be outnumbered 10 to one and if they start shooting at those protesting Trump, the cops will shoot them. If Trump incited the violence, the next day after the shootings would see many times more protesters showing up howling for Trump's blood, something like that would just piss people off to the point where they wouldn't give a fuck. A Trumper at one of those events would be scared shitless and after a shooting their life would be in serious peril. There are plenty of people who hate Trump who have guns too and if they can't get at him, someone with a MAGA hat on might do.


I agree. But is Trump smart enough to realize that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I just keep thinking about all those fucking rallies and the fact that he is dumb enough to believe his own echo chamber. I fully expect him to call upon the faithful to descend upon Washington with guns to save him. Frankly, if he were smarter and more capable he would have laid the groundwork to circumvent the government entirely - but he's not.


that would get them all in the same place....too tempting a target for all the Generals who have to hate his fucking guts.....wouldn't you drop a whole squadron worth of the nastiest sub-nuclear bombs you had on Washington if trump and his whole "army" was there?....
i think the General who actually did it would be out next president.....i'd vote for the fucker, just out of sheer gratitude


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I agree. But is Trump smart enough to realize that?


let's hope not


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I just keep thinking about all those fucking rallies and the fact that he is dumb enough to believe his own echo chamber. I fully expect him to call upon the faithful to descend upon Washington with guns to save him. Frankly, if he were smarter and more capable he would have laid the groundwork to circumvent the government entirely - but he's not.


I was beginning to worry about that in 2017 and 2018, especially when things got hot between Proud Boys and people who opposed fascists in my town, Portland. I'm not becoming complacent but with the convictions of fascists from the Charlottesville riots and the charges on fascists who beat protesters in New York and progress towards legal bans of fascist marches in Portland, I'm beginning to relax a bit. 

After all who ever heard of a power mad wannabe world dominating dictator who spends a third of his year out of office playing golf?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 16, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm in Nova Scotia and figure Ford is Ontario's version of Trump, if Winn and the liberals didn't fuck up so badly he'd still just be Rob Ford's older brother. The NDP left such a bad taste in folks mouths when they had power they were off the table as a viable alternative to the liberals. He did make the cannabis dispensaries private though, so some good might come of it...
> 
> Generally though politics is boring in Canada when compared to the USA. Even though Doug Ford is an asshole, he's not nearly as bad an asshole as Donald, ya'd have to go a long way to match Donald for shear stupid, dangerous and evil! Game of Thrones has nothing on the current political situation in the USA for shear drama and entertainment value.


It’s boring because we’re so lethargic, myself included lol. I’m not sure she fucked it up that bad really but that’s for another discussion, they all seem to fuck it up, some worse than others . But yes he is, as I said, Trump lite. It’s the whole populist thing that has had a huge effect, once we dispel the fear of being overrun by marauding hordes of terrorists we’ll be much better off lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I agree. But is Trump smart enough to realize that?


Probably not, be he doesn't give a fuck, his orders from Putin are to disrupt the USA, get rid of sanctions and the western alliance by any and all means, government shutdowns are part of that and riots would fit in with that plan too. It's real easy to understand if Trump is a traitor, he's an idiot, but he is not that stupid all on his own, he has Russian and republican help.

I'm glad I'm not an American, because I'd be climbing the walls along with the other patriots and looking for blood. Being Canadian I have a little distance from many of the issues confronting most Americas, but it is very painful to watch obvious betrayal and extreme corruption, even from across the border. I figure 2/3's of the country are gonna be howling for Trump's blood before too long and the republicans are gonna pay dearly for supporting their dear leader and suborning perjury and treason.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

i highly doubt trump is an active "asset" for putin. being an effective spy requires intelligence, the ability to play opponents off of each other, an ability to manipulate people, and i don't consider proud boys to be "people"....i meant the ability to manipulate intelligent people who aren't looking for someone like you to begin with.
i do believe putin is using him, manipulating him......but not directly controlling him. i hate putin as i rarely hate anyone....i truly believe he hates America with all his heart, and is trying to do everything he can to hurt and embarrass us, to discredit us with the rest of the world.
but....he is not stupid. he was a lt. colonel in the kgb for years, before resigning to go into politics. i do believe he's been manipulating trump since before trump decided to run, he's almost certainly the reason why trump decided to run. i think every time they speak, putin keeps hammering at trumps obvious weaknesses, and stroking him to continue his isolationism, and the trade wars that are crippling the economy.....perhaps it would be a good idea for them to not speak to each other anymore?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i highly doubt trump is an active "asset" for putin. being an effective spy requires intelligence, the ability to play opponents off of each other, an ability to manipulate people, and i don't consider proud boys to be "people"....i meant the ability to manipulate intelligent people who aren't looking for someone like you to begin with.
> i do believe putin is using him, manipulating him......but not directly controlling him. i hate putin as i rarely hate anyone....i truly believe he hates America with all his heart, and is trying to do everything he can to hurt and embarrass us, to discredit us with the rest of the world.
> but....he is not stupid. he was a lt. colonel in the kgb for years, before resigning to go into politics. i do believe he's been manipulating trump since before trump decided to run, he's almost certainly the reason why trump decided to run. i think every time they speak, putin keeps hammering at trumps obvious weaknesses, and stroking him to continue his isolationism, and the trade wars that are crippling the economy.....perhaps it would be a good idea for them to not speak to each other anymore?


I figure Vlad owns Trump but has to communicate and meet with him frequently because Donald is so fucking stupid and can't follow simple orders. I believe Vlad is giving Donald his marching orders and that your NATO allies have recordings of him doing so that they probably shared with the NSA. Eavesdropping on Donald and Vlad's meetings would be a top priority for any western intelligence agency and all of your NATO allies tried their level best to do it for their own national security reasons. Britain and Canada are very good at this sort of thing and the Dutch intelligence agency had compete control over the web cams (that weren't covered with tape!) in the Russian internet research agency and literally watched (and recorded) the hackers attack America. The NSA was reading Russian encrypted cables like they were plain text, probably cracking it with quantum computers. One day the public will know the truth or enough of it to make an informed decision.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

so the Dutch watched them hack us, and didn't tell us as it was happening? i hope i'm misunderstanding that...
we've been on good terms with the Netherlands since 1782, i'd hate to think an ally that we have had that long would watch an enemy state carry out an attack and not tell us about it until it was done


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/01/26/dutch-media-reveal-country-to-be-secret-u-s-ally-in-war-against-russian-hackers/?utm_term=.549db5e253f9


so they did tell us.....two years later....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the Dutch watched them hack us, and didn't tell us as it was happening? i hope i'm misunderstanding that...
> we've been on good terms with the Netherlands since 1782, i'd hate to think an ally that we have had that long would watch an enemy state carry out an attack and not tell us about it until it was done


They informed the NSA about the social media stuff in a timely manner in 2016 before the election. The internet research agency was doing the social media hacking and the GRU (military intelligence) was doing the email hacking. There is a lot of info that is passed around "informally" too among the five eyes and western intelligence agencies. Stuff involving Putin and the communications of the POTUS are handled very discreetly and are probably only put on the "record" as required.

Not too worry yer allies are doing all they can to help, but it works with countries, like it works with people, ya can't save someone from themselves, only they can do that. With Devin Nunes running the intelligence oversight committee can you blame them for not sharing things "officially" until their American counterpart approves? As it stands now this stuff ended up in the papers and it really shouldn't have, unless the methods of collection were already compromised.

The point is it illustrates the fact that you are not alone in the fight and other allied intelligence agencies are very effective and are gonna have a big impact on events in the USA by helping to bust the Russians and Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2019)

*The Art Of The Doing Whatever Putin Asks You To*




President Trump floated an idea so crazy that it just might work... to Putin's advantage.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2019)

Trump is a real and present danger to the national security of the USA, these people are very clear about this, trust them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*John Brennan Agrees: President Donald Trump Is Clear And Present Danger To U.S. | All In | MSNBC*




Former CIA director John Brennan concurs with former senior Justice Department official David Laufman’s conclusion that the president is a clear and present danger to the national security of this country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2019)

*Bill Maher: If We Don’t Impeach President Donald Trump, Where Is The Bar? | Hardball | MSNBC*




Bill Maher, host of HBO’s Real Time, joined Hardball to give his thoughts on the government shutdown, Steve King, and he thinks Trump should be impeached.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2019)

*The Atlantic Makes The Case For Impeachment | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




The Atlantic's Yoni Appelbaum joins Morning Joe to discuss his latest cover story 'Impeach Donald Trump.'

*Impeaching Clinton was a mistake. Impeaching Trump is urgent, The Atlantic's new cover story insists.*
https://theweek.com/speedreads/818219/-impeaching-clinton-mistake-impeaching-trump-urgent-atlantics-new-cover-story-insists

"This wasn't the argument that I set out to make," that Congress must impeach President Trump, Yoni Appelbaum says at The Atlantic. But after researching the previous three impeachments in U.S. history, it became clear pundits and Democratic leaders "have overlearned the lessons of Bill Clinton's impeachment, which backfired on his accusers" in 1998, "and entirely forgotten the real significance of Andrew Johnson's" in 1868.

By Appelbaum's estimation, Trump's multi-pronged "attack on the very foundations of America's constitutional democracy" already more than qualifies him for impeachment and removal from office, but even if the Senate disagrees and fails to convict, the process is its own remedy "in five distinct forms," he explains in The Atlantic's March cover story, posted online late Wednesday:

In these five ways — shifting the public's attention to the president's debilities, tipping the balance of power away from him, skimming off the froth of conspiratorial thinking, moving the fight to a rule-bound forum, and dealing lasting damage to his political prospects — the impeachment process has succeeded in the past. In fact, it's the very efficacy of these past efforts that should give Congress pause; it's a process that should be triggered only when a president's betrayal of his basic duties requires it. But Trump's conduct clearly meets that threshold. The only question is whether Congress will act. [Yoni Appelbaum, The Atlantic]

"It is absurd to suggest that the Constitution would delineate a mechanism too potent to ever actually be employed," Appelbaum writes. "With a newly seated Democratic majority, the House of Representatives can no longer dodge its constitutional duty. It must immediately open a formal impeachment inquiry into President Trump, and bring the debate out of the court of public opinion and into Congress, where it belongs." Read the entire history lesson and argument for impeachment, including where Bill Clinton's accusers went wrong and Hillary Clinton's earlier cameo in impeachment law, at The Atlantic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2019)

*The State Of The Union Is... Cancelled?*




Nancy Pelosi dis-invited Trump from his own State of the Union address. And it's going to drive him crazy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2019)

I figure Mitch might be leaving Donald (and the government employees) to twist in the wind over the government shutdown, not just as revenge for Trump fucking him over on the shutdown, but to whittle Trumps poll numbers down and set him up for a downfall. Donald will have to be dealt with soon and Mitch is just the kind of sneaky cocksucker to do him while avoiding the blame. The build up to Cohen's house testimony is revealing new crimes, from paying for false polling, to Trump (Breaking news) now suborning Cohen's perjury to congress. This is in addition to the two election and banking fraud felonies (individual #1) that Trump faces in the SDNY. Cohen has not even publicly testified before congress (and the TV cameras) yet and already the dominoes are starting to fall.

Mitch will have to get rid of Donald before 2020, one way or another, if not, I don't think even he will hold his seat in the next election. He needs to make sure Donald is not just a bad memory, but in prison too, well before 2020 to avoid a senate wipe out of republicans. This is gonna get very very bad for Trump and the GOP had better break with him soon. Cohen appears before congress on Feb 7th and it should make for one Helluva show, make sure ya got lot's of popcorn cause Mikey might be there for days and I figure he's gonna try to get outta jail by stepping on Trumps neck! Things might come to a head in February or March, if not, ya might as well burn the constitution on the steps of the capital building.

According to this story Donald and his kids are fucked for lying to congress, I wonder when the subpoenas to Don jr, Eric, and Ivanka will be issued...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*President Trump Directed His Attorney To Lie To Congress About The Moscow Tower Project*
*Trump received 10 personal updates from Michael Cohen and encouraged a planned meeting with Vladimir Putin.*
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/trump-russia-cohen-moscow-tower-mueller-investigation

President Donald Trump directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, according to two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter.

Trump also supported a plan, set up by Cohen, to visit Russia during the presidential campaign, in order to personally meet President Vladimir Putin and jump-start the tower negotiations. “Make it happen,” the sources said Trump told Cohen.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2019)

I wonder if those two federal government law enforcement officials who talked to Buzzfeed are pissed about not being paid because of the shutdown!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BuzzFeed: Sources say Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about proposed Moscow project*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/17/politics/buzzfeed-trump-cohen-lie-congress-moscow/index.html

*President Donald Trump personally directed his longtime attorney Michael Cohen to lie to Congress about the Moscow Trump Tower project, two federal law enforcement officials involved in an investigation of the matter told BuzzFeed.*

The law enforcement officials told BuzzFeed that Trump directed Cohen to claim negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Moscow ended months earlier than they actually did. The law enforcement sources told BuzzFeed that Cohen confirmed to special counsel Robert Mueller's team that Trump issued the order to lie to Congress.
CNN has not corroborated the BuzzFeed report.
Mueller's office learned Trump directed Cohen to lie to Congress through interviews with multiple witnesses from the Trump Organization, internal company emails, text messages, and other documents, Buzzfeed reports.
When asked for comment, Trump's attorney Rudy Giuliani told CNN, "If you believe Cohen I can get you a great deal on the Brooklyn Bridge."
Cohen declined to comment to BuzzFeed, as did a spokesperson for the special counsel's office.
Trump supported a plan to personally visit Russia during the 2016 presidential campaign, BuzzFeed reports, to personally meet with President Vladimir Putin to negotiate. According to BuzzFeed, Trump said to Cohen, "Make it happen."
The law enforcement sources told BuzzFeed that Ivanka Trump and Donald Trump Jr. received regular, detailed updates from Cohen about the Moscow project.
CNN previously obtained a document showing Donald Trump had signed a letter of intent to move forward with negotiations to build a Trump Tower in Russia, despite Giuliani initially claiming the document was never signed. After the report, Giuliani admitted he was incorrect and told CNN, "I probably meant to say there was never a deal much less a signed one."
Cohen pleaded guilty in November to making false statements to Congress about the Russia investigation. While pleading guilty, Cohen said he and Trump had spoken more extensively about the propose Moscow Trump Tower project during the 2016 presidential election than he had admitted to Congress.
Cohen previously said talks about the Moscow project had ended in January 2016. He said he lied out of a sense of obligation to Trump.
Cohen is cooperating with Mueller and has spoken with the special counsel's office for more than 70 hours on topics beyond the proposed Moscow project, a source with knowledge of the discussions told CNN.
This story is breaking and will be updated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2019)

Twitter is twittering about this one, time to start up the D day pool again, I wonder what would be a good date to pick, will it be in February, March or April...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Resign Or Be Impeached': Twitter Erupts Over Bombshell Trump Obstruction Report*
*Calls for Trump to leave office grow after report claimed he told Michael Cohen to lie to Congress.*
https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/trump-obstruction-report-twitter-reaction_us_5c41826de4b0a8dbe16fb1f4?ec_carp=4976341146559926648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2019)

*Polls agree: Americans don't like shutdown and they blame Trump*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/18/politics/polling-roundup-shutdown/index.html

(CNN)As the partial government shutdown nears the one-month mark, there have been a number of public opinion polls examining how the public feels about the shutdown, which was sparked by a funding standoff over President Donald Trump's proposal for a new wall along the border with Mexico.

Six high-quality polls have been released this week touching on Trump, the shutdown, the Democrats in Congress and the wall.
Most confirmed what we already knew from before the shutdown started: Opposition to a border wall is widespread and deep. But beyond that general opposition, the new polls offer some consistent results, including:
Blame, in the public's mind, rests largely at the White House
Many object to the shutdown, especially as a tactic to build the wall,
Few see a wall as an effective way to combat undocumented immigration.
About half of Americans (51%) said it would be unacceptable if the only way to end the shutdown was to pass a bill that includes Trump's requested funding for the border wall, according to a Pew Research Center poll released on Wednesday. On the other side, 29% said it would be unacceptable for the only end to the shutdown to come via a bill that does not include the president's requested funding for the wall.
Multiple other polls show similar sentiments, including a Quinnipiac University finding that 61% of voters would support a bill funding new border security measures without funding a wall, including 36% of Republicans, 78% of Democrats and two-thirds of independents.
Seven-in-ten Americans said that shutting down the federal government in order to reach an agreement on government policy is a bad strategy and only 22% thought it was a good strategy, according to a PBS NewsHour/Marist poll.
So, Americans oppose the strategy of shutting down the government, but is that because of the wall itself? Or the government? Probably both.
Support for the wall is still low, at around four-in-ten, across all the polls (40% support in Pew, 43% in Quinnipiac, 39% in CNN/SSRS and 42% in ABC/Washington Post).
Further, the Pew survey found that only about a third of Americans (34%) said that expanding the wall would lead to a major reduction in illegal immigration to the US and, according to Quinnipiac's poll, 43% of voters feel a wall is an effective way to protect the border. Both polls found sharp partisan divides on the matter: In the Pew study, 69% of Republicans and Republican-leaning independents said it would reduce illegal immigration vs. just 7% among Democrats and Democratic-leaning independents, and Quinnipiac's results show 87% of Republicans consider the wall effective protection for the border, while 95% of Democrats say it is not.
It's becoming clear that the shutdown is an issue for American's perceptions of the government. In a Gallup poll released Wednesday, the number who cited the government as the most important problem facing the country today went up from 19% in December to 29% in January. But even this is driven by partisanship. In the Pew poll, 79% of Democrats and Democratic-leaning independents say the government shutdown is a "very serious" problem for the country, just 35% of Republicans and Republican-leaning independents feel the same.
Majorities disapprove of the way Trump (61%), Republicans in Congress (60%) and Democrats in Congress (53%) are handling negotiations over the shutdown, according to Pew Research.
And most Americans are blaming Trump for the shutdown. In each of four polls that asked respondents to place blame, majorities said that lies with the President, while about a third in each cited Democrats in Congress as primarily responsible.
The President's overall approval has definitely taken a hit, too. Not all polls showed a substantial downturn from where he was in December to where he is now, but taken together there is clear downward movement in his ratings. One of his biggest losses has been among white Americans without college degrees, an important base for Trump. In the new polls, four surveys conducted among all adults found approval ratings below 40%. Back in December, before the shutdown began, polls conducted using the same methodology found a wider range of approval ratings, including several over 40%. Each of those findings on their own wouldn't amount to much, but the consensus across polls suggests real movement in the public opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2019)

*We've Come A Long Way From 'No Collusion'*




It's been a long journey from 'No collusion!' to 'I never said there was no collusion between the campaign.'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2019)

*Monologue: Shutdown Showdown | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including the ongoing government shutdown, President Trump's shady lawyers and his latest spat with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi.

*New Rule: Middle Class Squeeze | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his first New Rule of the season, Bill bemoans the state of America's shrinking middle class.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2019)

*BuzzFeed’s stumble fuels doubts about the press, even if a few details are missing*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/buzzfeeds-stumble-fuels-doubts-about-the-press-even-if-a-few-details-are-missing/2019/01/19/b509ed32-1b93-11e9-88fe-f9f77a3bcb6c_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9134f52d683c

By Paul Farhi January 19 at 10:06 AM

Although the details about what it got wrong are still sketchy, BuzzFeed News’ apparently mistaken story about Michael Cohen and President Trump is the highest profile misstep yet for a news organization during a period of heightened and intense scrutiny of the press.

Reporters at the Guardian, CNN, McClatchy News and other outlets have published disputed, suspect or uncorroborated stories about Trump and the investigation swirling around him since special counsel Robert S. Mueller III began his probe 21 months ago. Each instance has elicited cries of “fake news” from the president and his supporters, stoking the claim that the mainstream media is biased and irresponsible.

But these disputed stories have tended to be about discreet events or actions; they were effectively clues rather than conclusions about Trump’s potential criminality.

BuzzFeed’s story on Thursday, written by Jason Leopold and Anthony Cormier, was of a different nature and magnitude: It reported that prosecutors had detailed evidence that Trump had directed Cohen to lie to Congress about Trump’s proposed office tower project in Moscow in 2016 — a direct accusation of presidential criminality. Democrats argued that would be an impeachable offense, if proved.

The big claim led to a big fall on Friday. In an extraordinary and seemingly surgically worded statement, Mueller’s office cast doubt on BuzzFeed’s report.

“BuzzFeed’s description of specific statements to the special counsel’s office, and characterization of documents and testimony obtained by this office, regarding Michael Cohen’s congressional testimony are not accurate,” the statement said.

President Trump tweeted an unverified claim about, “prayer rugs” at the southern border on Jan. 18, stoking fears about border security. (Elyse Samuels/The Washington Post)

The statement was simultaneously broad and seemingly specific. It challenged the central thrust of BuzzFeed’s explosive story — that Mueller’s team had detailed evidence of felonious acts by the president.

The fact that the normally buttoned-up special counsel’s office felt compelled to issue a statement suggests that the story’s conclusions were too baldly stated and too consequential to stay unchallenged. In effect, Mueller’s office seemed to be saying that BuzzFeed went too far and got some things wrong, though it did not say how or what.

In fact, what it didn’t say was important, too. It didn’t say Mueller had no evidence that Trump had sought to influence Cohen — just that BuzzFeed’s description of such statements was inaccurate. Nor did it spell out which reported statements were inaccurate and in what way. Further, it offered no details about how BuzzFeed had mischaracterized any evidence that Mueller has collected.

This gave the online news organization a small bit of daylight and some hope of vindication. In response to Mueller’s office, editor Ben Smith issued a statement saying BuzzFeed stood by its story. He urged Mueller “to make clear what he’s disputing.”

Right or wrong, BuzzFeed has been in the uncomfortable position of being alone on its Cohen story. No other news organization has confirmed or duplicated the story through its own reporting since BuzzFeed published it — typically a bad sign for the veracity of any reported allegation, as scoops are often matched within hours when a major story breaks.

Under Smith’s tenure, BuzzFeed News has split from the main BuzzFeed site and become a source of serious investigative journalism and political reporting. Its series on assassinations of people opposed to Russian President Vladimir Putin was a finalist for the Pulitzer Prize last year.

Mueller’s spokesman, Peter Carr, has been a font of “no comments” to reporters since the special counsel’s office began looking in May 2017 into Russian involvement in the 2016 election. He has remained silent amid tens of thousands of stories about Mueller’s investigation, even as some of these press reports appeared to go off track.

No news outlet, for example, has been able to corroborate the Guardian’s story in late November about a secret meeting between Trump’s former campaign chairman, Paul Manafort, and Julian Assange, who heads WikiLeaks, the online organization that leaked thousands of emails apparently stolen by Russian hackers from the Democratic National Committee. Manafort and WikiLeaks disputed the story, which implied a connection between the Trump campaign and the leaks. The Guardian has stood by the story.

Last month, McClatchy reported that unidentified intelligence agencies had picked up cellphone signals indicating that Cohen had traveled to Prague at the height of the presidential campaign in 2016, lending credence to claims in the disputed Steele Dossier that Cohen had met secretly there with Russian officials to coordinate with Trump’s campaign. Cohen has denied the story, which also hasn’t been confirmed by another news organization.

CNN has published at least two disputed stories on the Russia probe.

The first, in June 2017, reported that Congress was investigating a Russian investment fund with ties to Trump transition officials. CNN retracted the article, which was based on a single anonymous source, but never said it was inaccurate; it also forced three journalists responsible for its publication to resign.

A second CNN article in July reported that Michael Cohen intended to tell Mueller that Trump had approved a fateful meeting at Trump Tower in June 2016 between Russian operatives and his top campaign officials, Manafort, Donald Trump Jr. and son-in-law Jared Kushner. Although one of the story’s key sources — Cohen’s lawyer, Lanny Davis — recanted his support for the claim after publication, CNN has also stood by this story, which was co-written by Carl Bernstein, one of The Washington Post’s legendary Watergate reporters.

BuzzFeed has also faced a buzz saw of criticism from Trump supporters for publishing the Steele Dossier, a collection of unconfirmed reports alleging that Russian officials held compromising information about Trump, that was compiled by Christopher Steele, a former British intelligence officer. Trump has repeatedly denounced it as “bogus” and “a pile of garbage.”

Ironically, Trump relied on his nemesis, Mueller, to advance his critique of BuzzFeed and the press on Friday night.

Despite repeatedly disparaging Mueller as a dishonest prosecutor and the ringleader of a “witch hunt” against him, he retweeted a tweet from Fox News commentator Geraldo Rivera that read, “This is just the most egregious example of the rampant unfairness that has tainted this partisan witch-hunt from the beginning. The utter hatred for @realDonaldTrump has empowered a legion of back stabbers wielding flamboyant falsehoods to undermine @POTUS.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2019)

*Donald Trump is destroying his own presidency*




The investigation into the Trump campaign’s ties to Russia is serious, but what’s imperiling Donald Trump’s presidency is, well, Donald Trump. Vox's editor-in-chief Ezra Klein explains.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2019)

It definitely has the feel of a hostage negotiation, "Agree or da dreamers get whacked"! Next Trump will try mass deportations of dreamers (the courts might stop it though). Bullying and extortion are the only way Trump knows how to negotiate so don't be surprised if he tries to make innocent people suffer so he can get a "win".

Oh well, Canada is always on the look out for high quality immigrants, let's see: they speak English already, many are highly educated (thanks Uncle Sam), are culturally assimilated, security cleared and the vast majority are young folks who won't burden the health care system and who will produce even more new Canadians! I'm sure the government of Canada will skim off the top 30% real quick (probably more), it would be a smart move, sorry but if America elected an idiot as POTUS we are gonna take advantage of the fool.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump proposes extending DACA, TPS protections in exchange for wall funding*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/19/politics/house-democrats-border-security-funding-trump/index.html

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump proposed extending protections for Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals recipients and individuals with Temporary Protected Status in exchange for border wall funding in remarks Saturday afternoon. The proposed deal, however, will likely be dead on arrival due to a lack of support from Democrats.

The President's latest offer links his demand for $5.7 billion for a border wall to the BRIDGE Act, legislation that would extend protections for so-called "Dreamers," undocumented immigrants who arrived in the US as children and are covered by the DACA program.
The compromise proposal would also allow immigrants covered by Temporary Protected Status -- some of whose protections Trump has rescinded -- to remain in the country.
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2019)

who ever replaces trump has his work cut out for him.....the whole first year should be restoring funding to the national parks, NPR, NASA, and all the other good programs he's fucked up. it should be taking back the tax cuts for rich fucks and redistributing them where they belong, to people who work their asses off for those rich people and get fucked by them. it should be dismissing all the stupid, ignorant, unqualified ambassadors and other appointments, and replacing them with qualified, intelligent, motivated people. it should be scrapping trumps trade "plan".....and basically renegotiating NAFTA...it should be reaffirming our commitment to NATO....it should be shoring up ties with estranged allies...allies that were estranged by trump.....and finally, it should be spent piling sanction after sanction on putin's head...till his neck snaps


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who ever replaces trump has his work cut out for him.....the whole first year should be restoring funding to the national parks, NPR, NASA, and all the other good programs he's fucked up. it should be taking back the tax cuts for rich fucks and redistributing them where they belong, to people who work their asses off for those rich people and get fucked by them. it should be dismissing all the stupid, ignorant, unqualified ambassadors and other appointments, and replacing them with qualified, intelligent, motivated people. it should be scrapping trumps trade "plan".....and basically renegotiating NAFTA...it should be reaffirming our commitment to NATO....it should be shoring up ties with estranged allies...allies that were estranged by trump.....and finally, it should be spent piling sanction after sanction on putin's head...till his neck snaps


If only we had the help of the "american" or "dutch" oil industry.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2019)

there's a difference?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's a difference?


Well when Clinton gave away the gulf reserves the dutch were compelled to offer .25 per bbl. to the American People. .25 more then their stateside cohorts.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who ever replaces trump has his work cut out for him....



A very similar thing was said in 1976, and 1992, and 2008 ...


Does anyone see a pattern?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2019)

*HERE ARE THE POTENTIAL CRIMINAL CHARGES TRUMP IS FACING SO FAR*
BY RAMSEY TOUCHBERRY ON 1/19/19 AT 12:22 PM

https://www.newsweek.com/possible-criminal-charges-continue-grow-trump-over-report-he-told-michael-1298108

Thursday night’s bombshell report by Buzzfeed News that President Donald Trump directed Michael Cohen to lie to Congress–under oath–over negotiations with Russia about a Trump Tower project in Moscow during the 2016 campaign could amount to several obstruction of justice charges.

And the way the president has been publicly handling news surrounding Cohen, his former attorney and “fixer,” is only making matters worse. In addition to obstruction of justice and suborning perjury, the president is wading into the territory of witness tampering, former federal prosecutors tell Newsweek.

“It is all of those,” said Nick Akerman, a partner at Dorsey & Whitney and a former assistant special Watergate prosecutor. He’s also a former assistant U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York, the same district in which Cohen’s court proceedings and guilty pleas have unfolded over the past months.

Barbara McQuade, a former U.S. attorney for the Eastern District of Michigan, agreed, telling Newsweek that “even under [Attorney General Nominee] William Barr’s narrow interpretation,” the alleged actions would, at the very least, amount to obstruction of justice “because Trump would be concealing evidence as opposed to directing subordinates to stop investigating…The first article of impeachment against President Nixon was for obstructing justice by efforts to conceal evidence, the same allegation that we have here.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> A very similar thing was said in 1976, and 1992, and 2008 ...
> 
> 
> Does anyone see a pattern?


Donald did fuck things up more than average though and it will take awhile to undo the damage, if ever.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2019)

*The end of Trump? - The Fifth Estate*




With a new Congress in office, the talk of impeachment in the air, and the Mueller inquiry closing in, Donald Trump’s days as POTUS may be numbered. Or are they?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2019)

*Mueller looks into Trump campaign's NRA ties*




Special counsel Robert Mueller's team has expressed interest in the Trump campaign's relationship with the National Rifle Association during the 2016 campaign.
"When I was interviewed by the special counsel's office, I was asked about the Trump campaign and our dealings with the NRA," Sam Nunberg, a former Trump campaign aide, told CNN.
The special counsel's team was curious to learn more about how Donald Trump and his operatives first formed a relationship with the NRA and how Trump wound up speaking at the group's annual meeting in 2015, just months before announcing his presidential bid, Nunberg said. 
Nunberg's interview with Mueller's team in February 2018 offers the first indication that the special counsel has been probing the Trump campaign's ties to the powerful gun-rights group. As recently as about a month ago, Mueller's investigators were still raising questions about the relationship between the campaign and the gun group. CNN's Sara Murray reports.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2019)

Trump is out for no one but himself and whoever will help him at that moment.

He's not leaving office one minute before January 20, 2021- if we're lucky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Trump is out for no one but himself and whoever will help him at that moment.
> 
> He's not leaving office one minute before January 20, 2021- if we're lucky.


He might not have a choice about that, if not the GOP is finished as a national party and the right will probably split and be out of power for a generation. America is moving to the left and so is the democratic party, if HR1 becomes law there will be no looking back.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might not have a choice about that, if not the GOP is finished as a national party and the right will probably split and be out of power for a generation. America is moving to the left and so is the democratic party, if HR1 becomes law there will be no looking back.


What's HR1 and why do you think the Supreme Court in its current configuration would let it stand?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2019)

Maybe the SCOTUS has seen Trump and the Russian use of dark money through the NRA and has a change in attitude about some things.

Here is HR1 and it's a legitimate first step to reclaiming your federal government. Sometimes it's a lot easier to reform than to revolt, especially if the majority of people agree. This is the first bill the democrats are introducing, the first bill the GOP introduced in 2016 was to allow crazy people to buy guns, there is a difference between the parties now. Clinton's loss saw the decline of the corporate democrats and the rise of the progressives in the party. Bill Clinton lead the corporate democrats and erased the difference between democrats and GOP and made folks rightly cynical about politics.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/11/30/18118158/house-democrats-anti-corruption-bill-hr-1-pelosi

If you have government by the highest bidder, then the buyer might not be an American, it might even be an enemy.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> What's HR1 and why do you think the Supreme Court in its current configuration would let it stand?


You want big money out of elections, but you don't know what HR1 is. 
Low information voters


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

i think hr1 is a great idea....but it'll have to be shoved down their throat with a stick, and then it'll have to be enforced mercilessly for it to have any effect at all......they'll have to establish an arm of law enforcement to make sure it gets enforced....perhaps a combination of secret service, IRS, and FBI personnel, with the ability to examine tax and financial records, and look into possible criminal activities....i see it becoming one of the larger branches of law enforcement....for a couple of generations, anyway


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

i know this is a fantasy...but government service should be a compulsory thing that happens to you...decided by algorithms in computers....with absolutely no human choice involved. 
"candidates" would have no serious criminal record, a history of public service, an I.Q. above a certain level, good physical and mental makeups....
no more time wasting campaigns, no more opportunity for big business to buy politicians, no more psychos like fucking trump.....
but no...we'd rather have popularity contests where we get to pick the crooked fuck we like best to steal from us for the next 4 years.......


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

Have fun playing with yourselves. He is never getting impeached.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

probably not....much more likely is he'll get shot in the head, and all his followers will make him a martyr, so they can keep spreading his hate, racism, and misogyny, even after he's dead


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Have fun playing with yourselves. He is never getting impeached.


first intelligent thing you've posted. the Senate has too many pussy Repubs to do it even if the House impeaches him. 

he will do prison time though after he's out in 2020


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> first intelligent thing you've posted. the Senate has too many pussy Repubs to do it even if the House impeaches him.
> 
> he will do prison time though after he's out in 2020




You are deluded beyond imagination.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably not....much more likely is he'll get shot in the head, and all his followers will make him a martyr, so they can keep spreading his hate, racism, and misogyny, even after he's dead


Also delusions of ganger.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> You are deluded beyond imagination.


Because he'll be in Russia?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Also delusions of ganger.


whats ganger? if you meant anger, it's not delusional, it's very real.....if you meant something else, please explain


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> You are deluded beyond imagination.


did you see the Cohen video? of him implicating Trump? or is Fox still covering Benghazi?

you know as much about law as Rudy.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> did you see the Cohen video? of him implicating Trump? or is Fox still covering Benghazi?
> 
> you know as much about law as Rudy.


Bro, it's gunna be debunked by dinner time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Bro, it's gunna be debunked by dinner time.


whose dinner time? Cohen in prison or Manafort in prison?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

The real heroes are the Republicans that found and hired Steele. That started this whole ball rolling...


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

Pacific standard time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm on mountain time. Can't help ya.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

Smoke another blunt for me. I'm busy winning.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Smoke another blunt for me. I'm busy whining.


blunts? how old are you 16?


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

YO THIS SITE ADMIN IS BLOCKING PEOPLE WITH ORIGINAL IDEAS!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

stop yelling little girl.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

THIS SITE IS CENSORSHIP!


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 23, 2019)

Hypocrites get the bottom of the mass grave.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2019)

He who has the most bullets wins.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Have fun playing with yourselves. He is never getting impeached.


In a way I hope yer right, it would be nice to see the republicans going into 2020 with Donald hung around their neck like a dead albatross. The GOP would be really fucked then especially after a slam dunk televised impeachment trial where they vote not guilty. If they vote guilty they will be primaried by their lunatic base, if they vote not guilty then the general public will throw them out of office even in Dixie. The GOP is already carrying enough of Trump's water to drown a herd of elephants and letting impeachable offenses slide will finish the right for a generation.

This is assuming Donald doesn't kill you or rune your life first, he fucks his supporters more than those who oppose him. Didn't the border agents union support this guy, you know the people who haven't been paid for a month? Only traitors and morons support Trump at this point, which are you?

PS You didn't put a pre-payment on a condo in the Moscow Trump tower did you? I hear Vlad has dibs on the $50 million penthouse...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> YO THIS SITE ADMIN IS BLOCKING PEOPLE WITH ORIGINAL IDEAS!


evidently you don't put yourself in that category.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> YO THIS SITE ADMIN IS BLOCKING PEOPLE WITH ORIGINAL IDEAS!


You never had an original thought in your life, that requires intelligence and imagination, qualities you clearly lack.


----------



## topcat (Jan 23, 2019)

He'll be impeached. He won't be _convicted._ 

He'll be indicted. He _will _be convicted. More satisfying than impeachment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2019)

Donald is always breaking new ground and there's always a first time for everything, this polling is before any public congressional investigations and bombshell testimony. A public impeachment investigation and a senate trial on TV might change those polling numbers a lot. Oh yeah, there's that Mueller report too that I'm sure will be rolled into the mix. Remember the congress has yet to hold real public hearings and I'm sure people are gonna wonder where the senate investigations are when the house starts dropping shit on Trump.

Donald is gonna take the GOP with him when he goes down anyway, if they continue to support him as public evidence grows the more damage will be done. I think this might cost Mitch his republican senate majority no matter what, and even his own senate seat if things get bad enough and with Trump they will. Donald still has a nuclear war and the murder of millions left in him, he'll need a big distraction soon. What do you think China might do if Donald uses nukes in North Korea a few hundred miles from their capital city and tens of millions of it's citizens are covered in fall out? Anybody want a suitcase nuke in their future? If you think the USA can get away with nuking somebody in today's world, think again, it won't be a freebie.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SUPPORT FOR DONALD TRUMP'S IMPEACHMENT IS HIGHER THAN HIS APPROVAL RATING, NEW POLL SHOWS*
https://www.newsweek.com/support-donald-trump-impeachment-higher-approval-rating-vs-new-poll-1300633

resident Donald Trump isn't exactly popular right now. In fact, a new poll shows that more people seem to support impeaching him than approve of the job he's doing.

The survey from Public Policy Polling—a Democratic polling company that also does public polls—pegged Trump's approval rating at just 40 percent, while 57 percent disapproved. Forty-six percent of voters, meanwhile, supported impeaching Trump, while just 44 percent are opposed, according to the poll.

The survey polled 760 registered voters from January 19 through 21. It had a margin of error of plus or minus 3.6 percentage points.

The survey also pitted Trump against hypothetical Democratic opponents for the 2020 election to see where things stood. Trump trailed all seven likely Democratic candidates that the company used: former Vice President Joe Biden (53 percent to 41 percent), Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders (51 percent to 41 percent), California Senator Kamala Harris (48 percent to 41 percent), former Texas Representative Beto O’Rourke (47 percent to 41 percent), Massachusetts Senator Elizabeth Warren (48 percent to 42 percent), New Jersey Senator Cory Booker (47 percent to 42 percent) and New York Senator Kirsten Gillibrand (47 percent to 42 percent).

"It really doesn’t matter which Democratic hopeful you test against him right now," said Dean Debnam, president of Public Policy Polling, in a statement. "Voters prefer any of them over Trump at halftime of his Presidency." And while many voters seem to support the idea, it would be a tall task to remove Trump from office through impeachment since Republicans control the Senate, which would have to vote to convict him of the charges. But Democrats could move to begin impeachment proceedings in the House. Trump himself brought this up over the weekend, maintaining that impeachment would hurt the stock market.

He tweeted on Saturday: "The Economy is one of the best in our history, with unemployment at a 50 year low, and the Stock Market ready to again break a record (set by us many times) - & all you heard yesterday, based on a phony story, was Impeachment. You want to see a Stock Market Crash, Impeach Trump!"

In the tweet, Trump appeared to be referencing an article from BuzzFeed News that said Trump directed his former lawyer Michael Cohen to lie to Congress, according to two unnamed federal law enforcement officials. A spokesman for special counsel Robert Mueller disputed aspects of the story (without going into much detail), but BuzzFeed says it stands by its reporting.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Smoke another blunt for me. I'm busy winning.


Your own family won’t talk to you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2019)

Here's a high crime, or a regular one at the very least, one of many... I can smell the smoke of the constitution burning while Mitch McConnell warms his hands on the fire.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen postpones House testimony, citing 'threats against his family'*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/23/politics/michael-cohen-testimony-postponed/index.html

(CNN)President Donald Trump's former lawyer Michael Cohen announced he is postponing his public congressional testimony that was scheduled for February 7, citing "ongoing threats against his family" from the President and his attorney Rudy Giuliani.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2019)

Cohen made a smart move in refusing to testify after Trump's threats, he will eventually, after he makes Trump own it. Another article of impeachment, criminal charge and eventual lawsuit. It lends credibility to Cohen's testimony and increases public interest.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speier on Trump and Cohen: Feels like 'The Godfather'*




Rep. Jackie Speier (D-CA) responds to President Donald Trump's former lawyer Michael Cohen postponing his public congressional testimony, saying the alleged threats from Trump against his family makes her feel like she is in one of "The Godfather" films. #CNN #News


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

you know he's going to try to pardon himself and his whole family for anything they've done up to that time.......right before he leaves office.....i almost hope it works. it might be more satisfying to watch him become a world-wide pariah. he'd end up on a compound full of his most faithful followers, with his family, with no money, no golf, no press coverage, no one reading his tweets...
he could spend his final days building a wall around his compound, to keep out the fake news reporters that aren't there


----------



## londonfog (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know he's going to try to pardon himself and his whole family for anything they've done up to that time.......right before he leaves office.....i almost hope it works. it might be more satisfying to watch him become a world-wide pariah. he'd end up on a compound full of his most faithful followers, with his family, with no money, no golf, no press coverage, no one reading his tweets...
> he could spend his final days building a wall around his compound, to keep out the fake news reporters that aren't there


Big beautiful orange walls


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know he's going to try to pardon himself and his whole family for anything they've done up to that time.......right before he leaves office.....i almost hope it works. it might be more satisfying to watch him become a world-wide pariah. he'd end up on a compound full of his most faithful followers, with his family, with no money, no golf, no press coverage, no one reading his tweets...
> he could spend his final days building a wall around his compound, to keep out the fake news reporters that aren't there


Maybe he'll go out like Jim Jones and take his followers with him, they've already drunk the Koolaid.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> blunts? how old are you 16?



No, if Dmannn was 16 I would have banned him already.

But you are correct, he is a teenager ...

I can tell by his posts that he must be 19.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/24/business/wilbur-ross-loans-food-assistance-government-shutdown/index.html

our Commerce secretary, a trump appointee, doesn't understand why 800,000 government employs don't want to get loans to help get through the shut down....perhaps he will offer them all interest free loans, from his 700 million dollar net worth....
jesus wept tears of blood.....this is the kind of person trump puts in charge of the countries welfare....which is why most of us will soon be ON welfare.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/24/business/wilbur-ross-loans-food-assistance-government-shutdown/index.html
> 
> our Commerce secretary, a trump appointee, doesn't understand why 800,000 government employs don't want to get loans to help get through the shut down....perhaps he will offer them all interest free loans, from his 700 million dollar net worth....
> jesus wept tears of blood.....this is the kind of person trump puts in charge of the countries welfare....which is why most of us will soon be ON welfare.....


From what I've been reading old Wilbur might die in jail and his millions won't be of much use, except to bury him in style. The last I heard, they don't put luggage racks on hearses...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 24, 2019)

*The State Of The State Of The Union*




Nobody knows if we're going to have a State of the Union address. Here's how we got here...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

*FBI arrests longtime Trump associate Roger Stone*




Roger Stone has been indicted by a grand jury on charges brought by special counsel Robert Mueller, who alleges that the longtime Donald Trump associate sought stolen emails from WikiLeaks that could damage Trump's opponents at the direction of "a senior Trump Campaign official." #CNN #News


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-says-he-loves-and-respects-furloughed-government-workers-they-1304755

just more lies, hypocrisy, and delusion, from the chief executive officer of our country......
i wish ALL of the 800,000 "furloughed" government employees could tell trump in person just how much they care about his love and respect, and how much they support what he's doing.....


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *FBI arrests longtime Trump associate Roger Stone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, those big, beautiful walls closing in to pop the pus filled orange skin bag that is Trump.


----------



## adower (Jan 25, 2019)

D day will be 2024 after his second complete term.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

adower said:


> D day will be 2024 after his second complete term.


go the fuck away, stupid troll.....if you sincerely want a second term from this fucking moron, you're too goddamn stupid to even fucking acknowledge.....ignored on your first stupid ass post.....


----------



## adower (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> go the fuck away, stupid troll.....if you sincerely want a second term from this fucking moron, you're too goddamn stupid to even fucking acknowledge.....ignored on your first stupid ass post.....


Lol here we go with the name calling and anger. We can go fact for fact but you’ve already ignored me. Trump is the great white hope.


----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2019)

Will he win the popular vote?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

adower said:


> Lol here we go with the name calling and anger. We can go fact for fact but you’ve already ignored me. Trump is the great white hope.


More like the death of the great white hope, Trump is destroying the right at record speed. Puerto Rico will be the 51st state in 3 years after the GOP gets wiped out in 2020. If Donald is still around in 2020 it will be even worse for the right and if the senate votes not guilty in a slam dunk impeachment trial even Mitch McConnell's seat will be up for grabs. The republicans are fucked even in Dixie from here on out, Donald is leading them after all and he has completely fucked up anything he's had control over. Who but an idiot bankrupts a casino and loses their family fortune? Who but an idiot would vote for such a person...


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 25, 2019)

adower said:


> Lol here we go with the name calling and anger. We can go fact for fact but you’ve already ignored me. Trump is the great white hope.


Why are you ok with supporting a traitor? Its clear now if it wasnt from the start, that he sold our country out for money. Petty piece of shit. This country is big enough to tolerate and debate the 1st amendment rights of skinheads, racists and ignorant libertarians, but not the existence of traitors. Can't seperate yourself from the hate long enough to acknowledge the danger to this country he is?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

*Melber: 'Noose Is Tightening' Around President Donald Trump Campaign | Craig Melvin | MSNBC*




"MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber offers analysis of what the federal grand jury indictment of Roger Stone means for the Mueller investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

bundee1 said:


> Why are you ok with supporting a traitor? Its clear now if it wasnt from the start, that he sold our country out for money. Petty piece of shit. This country is big enough to tolerate and debate the 1st amendment rights of skinheads, racists and ignorant libertarians, but not the existence of traitors. Can't seperate yourself from the hate long enough to acknowledge the danger to this country he is?


Hate trumps patriotism, it always has and always will, every racist is a potential traitor.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 25, 2019)

adower said:


> Lol here we go with the name calling and anger. We can go fact for fact but you’ve already ignored me. Trump is the great white hope.


Actually, that's his normal voice. Roger is not angry, he simply has a very direct way of saying what he means.

I agree with him in this regard but am too polite to point out that you are too fucking stupid to even fucking acknowledge. So, I'm glad Roger said it. I wouldn't say you are too fucking stupid to even fucking acknowledge but if asked, I would agree with that assessment. What I don't understand is why somebody who is too fucking stupid to even fucking acknowledge would support Trump who is even more fucking stupid to even fucking acknowledge. I guess that because you are too fucking stupid to even fucking acknowledge, I can't think down to your level and so can't understand what somebody who is too fucking stupid to even fucking acknowledge says.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

Donald needed a distraction from the Roger Stone bust and that is most likely the only reason why he reopened the government today. Roger is as big a treasonous cocksucker as Donald and I figure a narcissist like Stone will throw anybody under the bus to get out of jail, he doesn't want to end up a locked up loser like his old partner Manafort. Trump started the shut down and now he's ending it, incompetence or carrying out Putin's treasonous orders to damage America, take yer pick. There is a reason Trump ended the shutdown today and I figure that reason was Roger Stone and his visit from the FBI. They did the "full monty" on Roger, raid, cuffs, perpwalk and custody with 250K bail, too bad they didn't wait a bit so he would have to spend the weekend in jail. Since he was a Russian agent I don't know why they didn't keep him in custody like all the other Russian agents they catch.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Donald Trump caved. And now the government is going to re-open.*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/25/politics/government-shutdown-donald-trump-nancy-pelosi/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh oh Roger...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Roger Stone Draws the Judge Who Threw Paul Manafort in Jail*
By 
Andrew M Harris
January 25, 2019, 2:53 PM AST
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-25/roger-stone-draws-the-judge-who-threw-paul-manafort-in-jail

Self-anointed political dirty trickster Roger Stone will have to tread carefully as he prepares to defend against charges of obstructing Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s probe and lying about his communications with WikiLeaks.

The no-nonsense judge assigned Stone’s case has already demonstrated that she’s got little patience for defendants who misbehave. U.S. District Judge Amy Berman Jackson issued a gag order on Donald Trump’s former campaign manager Paul Manafort and later revoked his bail and threw him in jail.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2019)

If America tolerates treason, it's finished as a free country, a judge needs to slap these assholes real hard with maximum sentences. Uncle Sam should sue the cocksuckers for a billion bucks each, except Trump who should be sued for 10 billion and who should never see the light of day again. America can't tolerate this happening again, new laws are required to make the process of removal and conviction quicker and easier, make it as hard to prove as a "marijuana conspiracy" case was a few years back.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stone’s indictment reveals Team Trump’s profound betrayal of the country*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/stones-indictment-reveals-team-trumps-profound-betrayal-of-their-country/2019/01/25/d38a72de-20c7-11e9-9145-3f74070bbdb9_story.html?utm_term=.70d3a05c73ec

By Editorial Board January 25 at 4:28 PM

ROGER STONE was indicted Friday for lying to Congress and witness tampering, not for conspiring with Russian intelligence or WikiLeaks, Moscow’s partner in disseminating materials stolen from the Democratic National Committee. Yet if special counsel Robert S. Mueller III did not disclose evidence of criminal collusion, the indictment makes clear that senior officials of the Trump campaign — including, possibly, Donald Trump himself — reacted to the criminal intelligence operation of a prime U.S. adversary by secretly trying to take advantage of it.
*more...*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 25, 2019)

adower said:


> Lol here we go with the name calling and anger.


awww, sad little trumptard is against name calling and anger. right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2019)

*Monologue: Yippee Ki-Yay, Pussygrabber | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Nancy Pelosi's domination of Donald Trump, Roger Stone's indictment, and smirking Catholic teenagers.

*New Rule: Grow Up | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




In his editorial New Rule, Bill responds to Stan Lee fans upset over his recent blog post and says it's time to put away childish things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2019)

let's go back to colbert, i HATE bill mahr


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> let's go back to colbert, i HATE bill mahr


Colbert isn't as much fun to watch as he used to be. Agree with you on Maher. He's as slimy as a hagfish.

John Oliver for the win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2019)

Whitaker has been briefed and congress will will want to talk to him soon...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's acting attorney general makes rare Mueller statement*




Special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 presidential election is "close to being completed," acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker said.
Whitaker told reporters he has been "fully briefed" on the investigation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whitaker has been briefed and congress will will want to talk to him soon...
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump's acting attorney general makes rare Mueller statement*
> 
> ...


i sure would have liked to have been a fly on the wall at that briefing.....
doesn't Whitaker look stressed?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sure would have liked to have been a fly on the wall at that briefing.....
> doesn't Whitaker look stressed?


Oh yeah, he'll have Trump breathing down his neck wanting to know what Mueller has on him and he has a date with congress next week and they are gonna want to know why he blabbed about an ongoing investigation. He looked panicked to me after he fucked up and realized he spoke about the investigation and should not have.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 28, 2019)

adower said:


> Lol here we go with the name calling and anger. We can go fact for fact but you’ve already ignored me. Trump is the great white hope.


I hold Trump to his promise to build that wall and have Mexico will pay for it.

I'd be glad to go fact for fact if you want. I'm doubtful that a Trumpkin can even recognize a fact after three years of Trump lying 6 times an hour. I'm already embarrassed for you that you actually defend Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2019)

I doubt you'll hear back from him, they usually just throw a few bombs and run for the hills. Trying to "trigger the libs" and getting the brown folks are more important to them than their country, which is why they voted for an obvious idiot & traitor.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

well, i got in an "argument" at the store this morning...saw a dumbass wearing a maga hat. i didn't say anything, but i had to look away and shake my head.....the guy had to ask me if i had a problem......so i told him about my problem....at slowly increasing volume, till i was shouting at him that he and everyone like him were the biggest fucking problem the country's ever had....the manager of the store came and tried to calm me down (i've known him for close to ten years)....i tried to calm down but the fucking maga moron had to start running his dicksucker again....and i chased him down the aisle with a can of soup i was going to use to reshape that fucking hat.....when i gave up the manager was behind me with my cart of shit..."go pay for this and go home...." 
i keep telling motherfuckers they ought to be glad they're talking shit to me through the internet......

and the funny thing is the guy was twice my size....he kept looking at me like a saint bernard being harassed by mouse.....fucking tourists....fucking maga tourists.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2019)

sad part is they won't even believe it when the whole trump syndicate goes to prison after this is all over. 

he might be an idiot but this whole fake news thing he started was pretty smart to cover his ass. i think he knew the shit hit the fan when Yates told him that Flynn had been under investigation for years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2019)

*Donald Trump's Compromise Got Him Nothing*




Donald Trump made Democrats an offer they could refuse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i got in an "argument" at the store this morning...saw a dumbass wearing a maga hat. i didn't say anything, but i had to look away and shake my head.....the guy had to ask me if i had a problem......so i told him about my problem....at slowly increasing volume, till i was shouting at him that he and everyone like him were the biggest fucking problem the country's ever had....the manager of the store came and tried to calm me down (i've known him for close to ten years)....i tried to calm down but the fucking maga moron had to start running his dicksucker again....and i chased him down the aisle with a can of soup i was going to use to reshape that fucking hat.....when i gave up the manager was behind me with my cart of shit..."go pay for this and go home...."
> i keep telling motherfuckers they ought to be glad they're talking shit to me through the internet......
> 
> and the funny thing is the guy was twice my size....he kept looking at me like a saint bernard being harassed by mouse.....fucking tourists....fucking maga tourists.....


If I was an American I'd be chewing MAGA hatted heads off left, right and center and soon you will have a lot of help with shitting on these fools. Did you notice the spontaneous shouting of "Lock Him UP!" when Roger Stone was outside the courthouse the first time? Today he didn't even bother with a press scrum outside his arraignment because patriotic citizens were waiting to shout him down. It won't be too long before wearing a MAGA hat will be a dangerous thing to do, just wait a spell, you'll see. Getting a strip torn off them in public will be the least of their worries, getting horse whipped, the shit beat outta them or shot, might be a very real concern for them by summer. Some patriots take treason very seriously and if these morons publicly support a traitor by wearing a MAGA hat they will be considered one too, soon it will be like waving a swastika in America during WWII.

Keep up the good work and fighting the good fight, your doing it for your country not just because yer pissed. Some folks require a hard education, they can't think but they can feel and you should make them feel like shit at every opportunity (don't get shot!). Words can wound and be used as weapons when required and this is a case where they should. When reason doesn't work and kindness is wasted, there's always pain...


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i got in an "argument" at the store this morning...saw a dumbass wearing a maga hat. i didn't say anything, but i had to look away and shake my head.....the guy had to ask me if i had a problem......so i told him about my problem....at slowly increasing volume, till i was shouting at him that he and everyone like him were the biggest fucking problem the country's ever had....the manager of the store came and tried to calm me down (i've known him for close to ten years)....i tried to calm down but the fucking maga moron had to start running his dicksucker again....and i chased him down the aisle with a can of soup i was going to use to reshape that fucking hat.....when i gave up the manager was behind me with my cart of shit..."go pay for this and go home...."
> i keep telling motherfuckers they ought to be glad they're talking shit to me through the internet......
> 
> and the funny thing is the guy was twice my size....he kept looking at me like a saint bernard being harassed by mouse.....fucking tourists....fucking maga tourists.....


It is coming down to this. The MAGA cap represents so much violence and corruption that wearing one in public has become the equivalent of fighting words.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It is coming down to this. The MAGA cap represents so much violence and corruption that wearing one in public has become the equivalent of fighting words.


it has become the new white hood....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> it has become the new white hood....


that's kind of what it feel's like...and on top of it, i'm a hillbilly....people expect me to fucking own one of the goddamn things for some reason....kind of like working for u.p.s. and people thinking your a fascist, because you're wearing a brown shirt.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i got in an "argument" at the store this morning...saw a dumbass wearing a maga hat. i didn't say anything, but i had to look away and shake my head.....the guy had to ask me if i had a problem......so i told him about my problem....at slowly increasing volume, till i was shouting at him that he and everyone like him were the biggest fucking problem the country's ever had....the manager of the store came and tried to calm me down (i've known him for close to ten years)....i tried to calm down but the fucking maga moron had to start running his dicksucker again....and i chased him down the aisle with a can of soup i was going to use to reshape that fucking hat.....when i gave up the manager was behind me with my cart of shit..."go pay for this and go home...."
> i keep telling motherfuckers they ought to be glad they're talking shit to me through the internet......
> 
> and the funny thing is the guy was twice my size....he kept looking at me like a saint bernard being harassed by mouse.....fucking tourists....fucking maga tourists.....


What kind of soup?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's kind of what it feel's like...and on top of it, i'm a hillbilly....people expect me to fucking own one of the goddamn things for some reason....kind of like working for u.p.s. and people thinking your a fascist, because you're wearing a brown shirt.....


I had to quit wearing my US ARMY VETERAN hat for the same reason....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I had to quit wearing my US ARMY VETERAN hat for the same reason....


you did not....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What kind of soup?


Campbell's split pea with ham....so it was extra dense....seemed appropriate, in an inappropriate situation...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you did not....


yes i have, when I go out in public. I take it off when I go into a store....too many people have come up to me and assumed I was a trumper...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> yes i have, when I go out in public. I take it off when I go into a store....too many people have come up to me and assumed I was a trumper...


that's sad and disappointing, that a service man is automatically associated with trump....a worthless draft dodging piece of shit


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's sad and disappointing, that a service man is automatically associated with trump....a worthless draft dodging piece of shit


I dont prejudge them and thank them for their service but from my personal experience it has been a lot of white veterans that end up saying stupid racist shit the more comfortable they feel talking to you. The black vets that I've seen aren't Trump supporters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2019)

*The Donald Trump Quote That Illustrates Everything Wrong With Donald Trump - SOME MORE NEWS*




In today's episode, we analyze just a few words from Donald Trump (a president (of a country (with people in it))) to easily come to the conclusion that he's malicious, incompetent, a liar, and someone constantly thinking about getting away with crimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 30, 2019)

Now, this looks interesting...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pro-Russian Twitter account used non-public material from Mueller's team in effort to discredit Russia probe*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/30/politics/special-counsel-russia-documents/index.html

Washington (CNN)
A pro-Russian Twitter account used information from a criminal case that Robert Mueller's team brought against a Russian social media company as part of a disinformation campaign, according to a new filing from the Justice Department.

That publication of documents that had been shared with defense attorneys, but not made public in the ongoing case, was yet another disinformation campaign from Russia -- this time aimed at discrediting Mueller's investigation, federal prosecutors wrote in the filing Wednesday.
"Certain non-sensitive discovery materials in the defense's possession appear to have been altered and disseminated as part of a disinformation campaign aimed (apparently) at discrediting ongoing investigations into Russian interference in the U.S. political system," prosecutors wrote.
The documents -- though they did not contain sensitive information that could harm American national security -- should have never reached the public's view, the prosecutors said.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2019)

*Fading NRA Panics Over Exposed Ties To Russia | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow looks at the waning fortunes of the NRA and the latest round of infighting as their infiltration by Russian interests, including admitted Russian agent Maria Butina, are exposed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2019)

Yeah, the Trumpers say, let them thar liberals in Florida, Alabama, Texas and 
Mississippi drown! That'll git them thar coastal elites, besides they don't believe in no stink'n climate change fake news.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Rule: Climate Emergency | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2019)

HOUSTON (Reuters) - New York’s attorney general sued Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM.N) on Wednesday, alleging that the world’s largest oil company for years misled investors about the risks of climate change regulations on its business.

This was in October, and now not a peep online of the status that I can find.
Too many distractions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2019)

From the CBC Canada 11 months ago, more on the shit the NRA is in.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Is Russia funding the NRA?*




Is Russia funding the NRA? The FBI is looking into whether the Kremlin used the NRA to illegally funnel cash to Donald Trump's campaign. In the wake of the school shooting in Parkland, Florida, the CBC’s Wendy Mesley speaks to former Florida congressman Alan Grayson about the NRA's influence over GOP politicians and Russia's alleged connections to the organization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks like the NRA might be fucked, that asshole Wayne LaPierre must be shitting his pants right about now...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Investigators Are Zeroing in on Top NRA Leaders’ Russia Ties—and Challenging the Gun Group’s Story*
*The role of a former NRA president and the group’s 2015 Moscow trip are under scrutiny.*
*DAN FRIEDMANFEBRUARY 1, 2019 5:01 PM*
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/02/nra-russia-investigations-david-keene-pete-brownell/

After remaining all but mum for the past two years about news reports detailing its ties to Russia, the National Rifle Association finally spoke up this week. The gun group tried to distance itself from a 2015 trip to Moscow by top NRA officials that was arranged by Maria Butina, who pleaded guilty last year to acting as a Russian agent and participating in a conspiracy against the United States. But congressional investigators are challenging the NRA on what they think is a bogus cover story and stepping up investigations of the group.

The 2015 Moscow trip has drawn attention in particular because it appears to have been a key development in an influence campaign orchestrated by Butina and her handler, Russian official Alexander Torshin, to try to cultivate ties with American conservatives and Republicans—eventually including Donald Trump—and nudge them toward pro-Russia policies. Amid the mounting pressure, NRA CEO Wayne LaPierre finally broke his silence on the matter, asserting through attorneys this week that he had opposed the trip and acted to distance the gun group from it.

But Oregon Sen. Ron Wyden, who is investigating the NRA as the top Democrat on the Senate Finance Committee, has information contradicting the gun group’s claims that it had no “official” connection to the 2015 Moscow trip, sources told Mother Jones. Wyden is preparing a detailed report on the trip. And congressional investigators are homing in on David Keene, a former NRA president who was the trip’s primary organizer on the NRA side, according to people familiar with the matter. “This was driven in large by Keene,” said a person who reviewed NRA emails about the travel plans. Keene, a longtime conservative Republican figurehead and former opinion editor for the Washington Times, also sought an interview with Russian President Vladimir Putin during the trip, according to reports this week, though one did not take place.

Keene received a subpoena from the Senate intelligence committee last year and was recently interviewed by the panel, which is pressing ahead with its own Russia investigation, according to a person familiar with the probes. Meanwhile, a spokesman for Pete Brownell, who was the NRA’s first vice president while on the Moscow junket and later became NRA president, says Brownell is cooperating with investigators.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

*DONALD TRUMP JR. WILL BE INDICTED BY MUELLER, FORMER PROSECUTOR SAYS, AND WILL HELP TO ENSNARE HIS FATHER*
BY CHRISTINA ZHAO ON 2/2/19 AT 4:03 PM
https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-jr-will-be-indicted-mueller-former-prosecutor-says-and-will-help-1315865

Donald Trump Jr. will be indicted and used by special counsel Robert Mueller to ensnare his father President Donald Trump, a former prosecutor predicted.

During a segment on MSNBC’s AM Joy on Saturday, Paul Butler, a former Department of Justice public corruption prosecutor, and host Joy Reid discussed the latest developments in Mueller’s investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election and possible collusion between Trump’s campaign team and Moscow officials.

“Does Mueller have to indict Trump in order to put the proper coda at the end of the long symphony?” Reid asked the ex-prosecutor.

“Mueller is not going to indict Trump, because he’s going to follow the DOJ employee handbook, but he has leverage over the president in terms of Donald Trump, Jr.,” Butler explained. “We’ve seen Mueller use people’s kids to get to folks in the past. He could do this with Donald Trump, Jr.”

He continued: “Trump, Jr. went into the Senate Intelligence Committee, took an oath to tell the truth, and lied his butt off.”

“You think he will get indicted?” Reid asked.

“If Roger Stone and Michael Cohen get indicted for lying to the Intelligence Committee and Donald, Jr. lied, then he gets indicted too,” Butler responded.

Earlier this week, Rep. Jackie Speier (CA), a Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee who grilled the president’s eldest son on his Russian contacts in December 2017, restated her concerns that Trump Jr. lied to the committee after suggesting in December that he lied on “at least two occasions.” 

When asked by MSNBC Live host Katy Tur on Tuesday whether she suspected that anyone in Trump’s circle, in addition to the president’s former adviser Roger Stone, lied to the committee, she suggested Trump Jr. without directly naming him.

“I am concerned that other people lied to the committee and I wouldn’t be surprised if we find out through the Mueller investigation and report that he has identified others,” the Democratic representative said.

“Who potentially do you think could have lied?” Tur pressed.

“Well, I’m not going to go there with you right at the moment, but I think you could probably figure out. People within the Trump Organization who have testified before the committee,” Speier said, a description that pointed to Trump Jr.

After attending a Trump tower meeting in June 2016 where he was offered information about former Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton, Trump Jr. told the committee he didn’t disclose the meeting to his father. However, Trump’s former attorney and personal “fixer” Michael Cohen, who pleaded guilty to making false statements to Congress last year, disagreed with Trump Jr.’s claims.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *DONALD TRUMP JR. WILL BE INDICTED BY MUELLER, FORMER PROSECUTOR SAYS, AND WILL HELP TO ENSNARE HIS FATHER*
> BY CHRISTINA ZHAO ON 2/2/19 AT 4:03 PM
> https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-jr-will-be-indicted-mueller-former-prosecutor-says-and-will-help-1315865
> 
> ...


of course trump's children lie...they've grown up with trump as a role model......they lie, steal, cheat, practice racism and misogyny,
have no personal values or ethics....because that's who raised them...you can't expect children that were raised by a thieving, lying clown to have high moral standards.....


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 3, 2019)

They wont touch Trump Jr.

That's a pipe dream as long as Trump is in office. I wouldn't be surprised though if they picked him up the moment Trump leaves the White House grounds for the last time in a two years.


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> They wont touch Trump Jr.
> 
> That's a pipe dream as long as Trump is in office. I wouldn't be surprised though if they picked him up the moment Trump leaves the White House grounds for the last time in a two years.


Jr. lied to congress, I think he may be next to be indicted. Either way, democrats will have two years to expose all of the gang that couldn't lie straight's lies, 2020 should be a landslide.


----------



## Justin-case (Feb 3, 2019)

Ivanka on the other hand, trump is the only that touches ivanka.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 3, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Jr. lied to congress, I think he may be next to be indicted.


It would be a very, very stupid move to do so.

The statute of limitations on federal felonies is 5 years. (Capitol offenses are much longer, but that isn't the case here.)

In order to indict and charge junior and get him to roll over on his dad, you're going to have to wait. After all, Trump could simply tell him to plead guilty, get sentenced, then pardon him and there's nothing for him to worry about.

You wait. Two years.

Then the day Trump leaves office, you pick up junior, charge him, and there's nothing on this earth daddy can do to help him. Then he'll roll over like a 10 cent whore on nickle night.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, the Trumpers say, let them thar liberals in Florida, Alabama, Texas and
> Mississippi drown! That'll git them thar coastal elites, besides they don't believe in no stink'n climate change fake news.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *New Rule: Climate Emergency | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


"Oceans are warming faster than we thought"

"Ice in Antarctica is melting faster than we thought"

Wait for it. Right wingers will start saying "I told you those scientists were wrong about climate change". Then cut funding.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> HOUSTON (Reuters) - New York’s attorney general sued Exxon Mobil Corp (XOM.N) on Wednesday, alleging that the world’s largest oil company for years misled investors about the risks of climate change regulations on its business.
> 
> This was in October, and now not a peep online of the status that I can find.
> Too many distractions.


You got me interested and I started looking. There is a wave of lawsuits being filed all over this country. Here's a report about one that pertains to my neck of the woods:

https://insideclimatenews.org/news/14112018/crab-fishermen-climate-change-lawsuit-fossil-fuel-companies-ocean-algae-neurotoxin-fishery-closure

Dated November 18.

It was reported locally but as you say, things have gone silent since. I guess we won't hear much while Exxon's lawyers tie the lawsuit up with their shenanigans. But the issue is real. Crabbers have lost a lot of prime time harvest days before Christmas to algae blooms that render Dungeness Crab unsafe to eat. The industry has no complaint about the closures and have advocated for strict safety standards but it costs them. They have a valid complaint in that regard.

Here's what Exxon's lawyer said:

_Scott J. Silvestri, corporate media relations manager of Exxon Mobil Corp., said in an email to the Chronicle that reducing greenhouse gas emissions is a global issue and requires global participation and actions.

"Lawsuits like this — filed by trial attorneys against an industry that provides products we all rely upon to power the economy and enable our domestic life — simply do not do that," he said.
_
When I read those words, I can't help but get pissed off. The double dealing Exxon does all it can to delay action at a global scale then tells local people their issues are counter productive to taking action at a global scale.

The article from a local paper: https://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2018/11/oregon_and_california_crabbers.html

Too bad there wasn't actual local coverage. The report came from The Associated Press.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2019)

The New York case will settle "weather" it's real or not.
I can see where distraction is keeping it out of the court of pubic opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> It would be a very, very stupid move to do so.
> 
> The statute of limitations on federal felonies is 5 years. (Capitol offenses are much longer, but that isn't the case here.)
> 
> ...


I figure Mueller wants Don jr's ass too, but he might bust him to draw Trump out and force him to pardon junior, it won't help him at all though. A pardon is an admission of guilt under the law and abrogates his 5th amendment rights. Congress will pull him in right after the pardon and put him on the hot seat again with no pleading the 5th, another pardon dad please. Repeat please, then there's the state charges and they will come with no pardon. It might end up being more important to get a traitor out of office than to get Don jr.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Mueller wants Don jr's ass too, but he might bust him to draw Trump out and force him to pardon junior, it won't help him at all though. A pardon is an admission of guilt under the law and abrogates his 5th amendment rights. Congress will pull him in right after the pardon and put him on the hot seat again with no pleading the 5th, another pardon dad please. Repeat please, then there's the state charges and they will come with no pardon. It might end up being more important to get a traitor out of office than to get Don jr.


there isn't enough time to get him out of office now, unless an axe we don't know about is already swinging....anything they started tomorrow would take pretty much until the pricks term is over to implement.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Mueller wants Don jr's ass too, but he might bust him to draw Trump out and force him to pardon junior, it won't help him at all though. A pardon is an admission of guilt under the law and abrogates his 5th amendment rights. Congress will pull him in right after the pardon and put him on the hot seat again with no pleading the 5th, another pardon dad please. Repeat please, then there's the state charges and they will come with no pardon. It might end up being more important to get a traitor out of office than to get Don jr.


That post is wrong on so many levels that it's not worth pointing it all out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there isn't enough time to get him out of office now, unless an axe we don't know about is already swinging....anything they started tomorrow would take pretty much until the pricks term is over to implement.


It would kinda insure that Trump is finished as POTUS, leaving that idiot in office is dangerous to the country and a bunch of forced family pardons would do it. Imagine what Trump would do from November 2019 until Jan 20th 2020 with the certainty that a set of cuffs await him after the inauguration of the new POTUS in a landslide democratic win. They'd perp walk the fucker before the bible cooled off from the new POTUS's hand and he knows it.

I figure he will be impeached and the republican senate will be put on the spot with a very public televised senate trial. The GOP senate will be between a rock and a hard place and the democrats win either way, thought the country might loose a lot if he stays in office until after the election. There will be an impeachment trial and the closer to the election it is the better it will be for the democrats, but first there will be a bunch of very entertaining and informative public house investigations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> That post is wrong on so many levels that it's not worth pointing it all out.


IF Don jr. is indicted, what other reason could there be other than bait for Trump? I agree that Mueller might wait until Trump is out of office and I don't really think he needs junior on a hook to issue his report. Impeachment is a political act, not a legal one and Donald pardoning his family members would be very unpopular even among republicans, it would go over like a turd in the punch bowl with the public and congress. Family pardons would also make burying Mueller's report that much more difficult, especially if junior was charged with the indicted Russians in a conspiracy case.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> IF Don jr. is indicted, what other reason could there be other than bait for Trump? I agree that Mueller might wait until Trump is out of office and I don't really think he needs junior on a hook to issue his report. Impeachment is a political act, not a legal one and Donald pardoning his family members would be very unpopular even among republicans, it would go over like a turd in the punch bowl with the public and congress. Family pardons would also make burying Mueller's report that much more difficult, especially if junior was charged with the indicted Russians in a conspiracy case.


I don't think Republicans would be outraged about anything anymore.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 3, 2019)

Your entire post was wrong. A pardon is the complete removal of the crime. After a pardon, the crime never existed.

It is not an admission of guilt.

Congress would not be able to send him a Christmas card, let alone subpoena him.

Your entire thought process and understanding of what a pardon is and how it works is completely wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't think Republicans would be outraged about anything anymore.


I agree, but it won't stop the democrats from using an impeachment trial to put the GOP senate and house on the spot, after public hearings and closer to the election when it will have maximum impact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Your entire post was wrong. A pardon is the complete removal of the crime. After a pardon, the crime never existed.
> 
> It is not an admission of guilt.
> 
> ...


A pardon is an admission of guilt, look it up. It also means the abrogation of the right to non self incrimination, no pleading the 5th, again look it up before you accuse me of ignorance and being wrong about this matter.

Congress CAN subpoena Don jr, as many times as they wish and they don't need to send him a card, only the legal paper work.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A
> 
> A pardon is an admission of guilt, look it up. It also means the abrogation of the right to non self incrimination, no pleading the 5th, again look it up before you accuse me of ignorance and being wrong about this matter.
> 
> Congress CAN subpoena Don jr, as many times as they wish and they don't need to send him a card, only the legal paper work.


Not quite true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not quite true.


Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where did I go wrong?


It's complicated. I am no legal scholar but from some casual reading it is not correct. Look into it. Your interpretation stems from a 1915 case and is far from certain.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where did I go wrong?


Everywhere. I'll take them one at a time.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> A pardon is an admission of guilt


No, it is not. I don't know what hack site you got that off of, but it's entirely wrong.

A presidential pardon literally wipes the crime out. It doesn't exist anymore. It never, ever happened.

Here is article 72 of the U.S. Constitution that grants the president pardon abilities:

_“The President shall have the power to grant pardons, reprieves, respites or remissions of punishment or to suspend, remit or commute the sentence of any person convicted of any offence: (a) in all cases where the punishment or sentence is by a Court Martial; (b) in all cases where the punishment or sentence is for an offence against any law relating to a matter to which the executive power of the Union extends; and (c) in all cases where the sentence is a sentence of death”.
_
That's it. Notice it doesn't say "but the guy is still guilty"?

Because he isn't. That's exactly what a pardon does: It completely obliterates the crime. It never happened. It no longer exists.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> It also means the abrogation of the right to non self incrimination, no pleading the 5th


No, it does not. If you can still be incriminated in any way, you keep your 5th amendment rights. It takes a very, extremely limited scope for that to ever happen. In fact, it's only ever happened once in American history.

So no. You're wrong. Flat out.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Congress CAN subpoena Don jr, as many times as they wish and they don't need to send him a card, only the legal paper work.


Wrong.

Congress, like any body of law, has to have probable cause to use a subpoena. They can't just issue them like candy for no reason whatsoever.

The entire idea of getting Junior to testify against Trump is that Junior would be facing punishment for a crime. Now, that we know of, the only crime Junior is guilty of is lying to congress, a felony.

So if they charge him with lying to congress and lying to the FBI and President Trump pardons him for those crimes, that's it. It's over. They can't then subpoena Junior to testify about what Trump did because Junior was no doubt involved in it as well, which is self incriminating. He would then simply take the 5th. Forever.

That's how it works.

The only time you are not allowed to plead the 5th is when you can not in any way be implicated. Anything Junior testifies against his father about, he was also involved in, ergo, he can be implicated and thus be a witness against himself even if he hadn't been charged of that particular crime at the time.

It's you that needs to do a lot more reading. Or you could do what I did and get a degree in Criminal Justice. Then you'd understand a lot of this shit much better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Everywhere. I'll take them one at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the opinions of American legal scholars and I've seen them repeated by many times by highly respected former prosecutors and law professors. A pardon is an admission of guilt and abrogates a person's 5th amendment rights because since they are pardoned they can't incriminate themselves. Trump will issue a blanket pardon for Don jr., absolving him of all crimes committed before the pardon, either that or Don pleads the 5th and it starts all over again. Get some actual legal opinions about this, I have and I don't think all of those lawyers were lying, your not qualified to form such an opinion based on your interpretation of the constitution, get professional help.

The speaker and her majority run the house of representatives and they can subpoena whoever they wish as often as they wish, remember all those Hillary email investigations, or the Benghazi ones?

You should have studied for that legal degree, you might have made it to the bar. Unless the degree is from Trump University...

*Watch Joe Arpaio Learn His Pardon Was An Admission Of Guilt | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




MSNBC’s Ari Melber confronts Senate candidate Joe Arpaio over his immigration record and fact checks Arpaio’s claim that accepting President Trump’s pardon doesn’t mean he’s guilty. The Supreme Court ruled otherwise as Melber explains on The Beat.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Your entire post was wrong. A pardon is the complete removal of the crime. After a pardon, the crime never existed.
> 
> It is not an admission of guilt.
> 
> ...


actually, it is..remember sheriff joe?

Melber then walked the sheriff through a Supreme Court case, _Burdick v. United States_, that makes clear a pardon "carries an imputation of guilt and acceptance of a confession of it."

https://www.newsweek.com/joe-arpaio-found-out-admitted-guilt-trump-pardon-live-tv-781824

remember *men*, you are not always correct, in fact, you're often wrong. when you get members banned for 'the fun of it'..you actually cut your nose to spite your face and are dumbing yourselves down by not allowing others with knowledge, correct the record.

you're turning into little trumps..

PS..that was for Pada..why are you big, bearded men so frightened of a twenty-something with great cheekbones?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 4, 2019)

lol


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> lol


Yep. He's hopeless. 

This is why jails are chock full of people who THINK they know their rights.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. He's hopeless.
> 
> This is why jails are chock full of people who THINK they know their rights.


I wasn't laughing at him. The whole pardoning thing seems pretty muddy. You may have to override ignore to see what I am laughing at.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wasn't laughing at him. The whole pardoning thing seems pretty muddy. You may have to override ignore to see what I am laughing at.


do you ever wonder why someone who gets nothing but derision keeps coming back for more? self esteem issues? daddy didn't pay enough attention to them? daddy paid too much attention to them?......?


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wasn't laughing at him. The whole pardoning thing seems pretty muddy. You may have to override ignore to see what I am laughing at.


OH. Well then, just for that 'special kind of stupid' - from the very link you posted, dimwit:

*Disclaimer:* Official Supreme Court case law is only found in the print version of the United States Reports. Justia case law is provided for general informational purposes only, and may not reflect current legal developments, verdicts or settlements. We make no warranties or guarantees about the accuracy, completeness, or adequacy of the information contained on this site or information linked to from this site. Please check official sources.

All of that notwithstanding, that case does not in any way pertain to Junior. The person who typed up a sensationalist article is an idiot. The two cases are in no way related.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> OH. Well then, just for that 'special kind of stupid' - from the very link you posted, dimwit:
> 
> *Disclaimer:* Official Supreme Court case law is only found in the print version of the United States Reports. Justia case law is provided for general informational purposes only, and may not reflect current legal developments, verdicts or settlements. We make no warranties or guarantees about the accuracy, completeness, or adequacy of the information contained on this site or information linked to from this site. Please check official sources.
> 
> All of that notwithstanding, that case does not in any way pertain to Junior. The person who typed up a sensationalist article is an idiot. The two cases are in no way related.


You must be getting legal advice from Rudy. If pardons worked the way you believe and there is no abrogation of 5th amendment rights, Trump would have pardoned Flynn, Manifort, Stone and all the rest of the traitors (literal not legal, since there's no "hot" war going on). It's settled law by the SCOTUS (in 1915) that a pardon is an admission of guilt and that precedent has not been overturned yet. All the legal experts agree on these two points: Accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt and the abrogation of 5th amendment rights if a pardon is accepted. The broader in scope the pardon, the broader in scope the abrogation of 5th amendment rights, if Donald gives junior a blanket pardon, he would have to testify to everything.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2019)

You're wrong. Flat out. Completely.

I'm going to dumb this down to where even a child could understand it:

George Burdick (the case you and that other failure of intelligence keep quoting) was the editor of The New York Tribune, about the biggest paper there was at the time (circa 1915).

Now, somebody at the Treasury department was leaking information to The New York Tribune, and they were printing all of it. Think Watergate. It was essentially the same exact thing. And much like Nixon, it was driving President Woodrow Wilson insane...and making him look like the horses ass he was.

So Congress uses a subpoena to haul George Burdick into a hearing to find out who his source at the U.S. Treasury Department is. He refuses to say, takes the 5th, and that's that.

Woodrow Wilson, who was looking like a complete horses ass over all of this and much more, had the bright idea to "pardon" George Burdick. Now, at the time, no crime had been committed at all. Nobody had been charged with anything at all.

What President Wilson thought (and he was wrong) was that if he issued a blanket pardon to George for any and all crimes that* MIGHT* have been committed, then it wouldn't be possible for him to incriminate himself, and he would be forced to testify in full and could no longer plead the 5th.

And President Wilson was *WRONG!*

George told Woodrow Wilson to, in essence, shove his pardon up his ass. He wasn't going to accept the pardon because he had done nothing wrong, wasn't going to reveal his source as it was protected by the 1st ammendment and that was that...and he (George) *STILL* wasn't going to testify.

So they issued a warrant for arrest against George for contempt. He was fined around 400 dollars if memory serves (a shit load of money back then) and jailed.

Then of course the appeal started and it *RAPIDLY* went to the Supreme Court.

Now, the Supreme Court had two issues to decide:

Can a person refuse a pardon?
Can the president offer a pardon for a crime that doesn't actually exist and nobody has actually been charged with?
Well, SCOTUS being SCOTUS, they answered the first question but not the second.

The answer to the first question is simply this: If a person goes before the court, or the senate or congress, and wishes to have full pardon and be exempt from anything he/she may say, then he has to present that pardon to the body in question. If he doesn't, then that body can ignore the fact that the pardon exist at all.

What that means, in essence, is that a person must actually *CHOOSE *to accept the pardon and then present it to the court in order to have it be valid.

That, of course, is something that good old George Burdick *NEVER DID*.

And so he still refused to testify and told Woodrow Wilson to go fuck himself and told congress to go fuck themselves and he got away with it.

So now that you know your beloved case has *NOTHING* to do *WHATSOEVER* with Donald Trump, Jr. or his father, let it go. For fucks sake...I usually get paid for teaching.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You're wrong. Flat out. Completely.
> 
> I'm going to dumb this down to where even a child could understand it:
> 
> ...


Argue with Ari Melber and all the other legal experts about it, as far as they and I'm concerned, it's settled law. We will soon see if one of these assholes can plead the 5th when Trump pardons him, the fact that he hasn't pardoned Don jr., Cohen, Manifort and Flynn already should give you a clue. He can pardon but can't silence them since they have no 5th amendment rights after pardoning. They've already testified before congress and grand juries and I'll bet the grand jury testimony had a few of them pleading the 5th. 

This will be settled in a very public way soon, what really has not been tested by the SCOTUS is whether the POTUS can be indicted and I believe he can. If not, he would be above the law and could literally shoot someone on 5th avenue without legal consequence.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

i think the reason he hasn't pardoned anyone is that a., some of them haven't been convicted, so what is there to pardon...yet? and b., if he pardons the people that have been convicted, it would look incredibly bad...bad enough that even he knows it.
we do seem to overlook the fact that although he is an old man that eats a lot of fast food, he may live another 30 years...the worst people seem to live he longest... and he is aware that he has to live in this country after he leaves office....there is only so much that he can get away with without become an actual pariah, instead of just a figurative one....
unless, of course, his collusion with putin is finally proven, then i think we can expect the whole family to grab their bug out bags of cash, and haul ass to the closest country friendly to russia with no extradition to the u.s........


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Argue with Ari Melber and all the other legal experts about it, as far as they and I'm concerned, it's settled law. We will soon see if one of these assholes can plead the 5th when Trump pardons him, the fact that he hasn't pardoned Don jr., Cohen, Manifort and Flynn already should give you a clue. He can pardon but can't silence them since they have no 5th amendment rights after pardoning. They've already testified before congress and grand juries and I'll bet the grand jury testimony had a few of them pleading the 5th.
> 
> This will be settled in a very public way soon, what really has not been tested by the SCOTUS is whether the POTUS can be indicted and I believe he can. If not, he would be above the law and could literally shoot someone on 5th avenue without legal consequence.


LMAO!!!

Dude, you're so out to lunch it's unreal. They're selling papers and ads. They're sensationalizing with *OPINION*. I honestly don't think you know what the 5th amendment protection is.

I'm going to try one last time to dumb it down to your level:

The only thing they have Junior on right now is lying to congress. Now, if he's actually charged with that, then the President could pardon him and nobody loses anything because the only thing that Junior got a pardon for was lying to congress.

So if congress subpoenaed junior to testify, what are they going to haul him in to testify about?

They can make make him admit he lied.

They can ask him why he lied.
That's about it.

There's a lot congress *CAN'T* do at that point.

They also can't ask junior to start talking about setting up the meeting with the Russians because that presents a crime (several crimes in fact) that Junior doesn't have a pardon for, and so he would be incriminating himself, so he gets his 5th amendment right to not say a word about it.

This is also why Trump didn't start handing out pardons to everybody: Once they have a pardon in hand, they're off the hot seat and he's on it. You don't give anybody a pardon unless it benefits you. Issuing pardons is the last thing on earth Trump wants to do because it absolves others from the crimes they committed.

He wants them in jail because he probably knows a lot more they did wrong.

Only an idiot starts dishing out pardons. Trump may be stupid, but he's not quite that stupid.

In Trump junior's case though, if all they charge him with is lying to congress, you can bet Trump will pardon him for it. And Congress can ask him why he lied all they want, and the only thing Junior will say will be something along the lines of "I don't know. I was just scared I guess and got my facts messed up. I'm sorry."

And it will never go any further than that. They ask him about any other crime he doesn't have a pardon for, he'll take the 5th all day long.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Dude, you're so out to lunch it's unreal. They're selling papers and ads. They're sensationalizing with *OPINION*. I honestly don't think you know what the 5th amendment protection is.
> 
> ...


Do you remember that time you claimed that a person who had a "Fuck Trump and all the people who support him" bumper sticker was grounds for being arrested and charged? You went on and on about that, calling people stupid and other histrionic outbursts.

Yeah, you were wrong about that. The local DA said so in a press release.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Dude, you're so out to lunch it's unreal. They're selling papers and ads. They're sensationalizing with *OPINION*. I honestly don't think you know what the 5th amendment protection is.
> 
> ...


As I said, argue with the experts whose opinion I'm echoing, they get paid many thousands of dollars by networks like CNN and MSNBC to offer legal guidance and opinion to the public. Also there are many eminent legal scholars who appear on these networks as guests who agree with this LEGAL opinion, these are not FOX news people either but professionals with integrity.

We will soon see who is correct here, the experts or you, when the public congressional hearings begin, and they are just getting started. There is a dearth of precedent because recipients of presidential pardons are usually granted them as the founding fathers intended and not as part of a criminal conspiracy. Trump can pardon people before they are charged with a crime or any time thereafter as he wishes, however the pardon powers are not absolute, he can't take a bribe for a pardon for instance. It will be interesting to see if can he pardon someone for a criminal conspiracy that he is part of along with about two dozen Russians. That one will be settled after he's out of office by the SCOTUS.

As for what Don jr will testify about, we'll just have to wait and see what kind of questions he is asked and I can think of a few myself, but the people doing the investigation are very good at this kind of thing. These clowns have lots to hide and they are all gonna squeal like pigs before prosecutors, the courts and congress, and there's nothing Trump can do about it. The only way out for Trump is to jump on AF1 and run for Moscow while still POTUS, then claim asylum from a deep state coup. I call it the, "So long suckers", solution.

You're too used to what congress can't do when run by a bunch of GOP clowns playing politics, not what is possible with competent, honest leadership and real crimes to investigate. I think we can agree that there have been many such crimes committed by Trump both before and during his presidency, but the final call on that is up to congress and the courts. He won't be POTUS for long, but long enough to destroy the republican party, so hopefully some good will come of the sordid mess. If the GOP senate does not convict Trump after the slam dunk case that will be publicly presented, it won't look good for them in 2020 at all, they'll even have trouble in Dixie...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2019)

*Can Trump really pardon himself?*




We asked legal experts about the limits of a president’s pardoning power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2019)

Here is a detailed and nuanced discussion of presidential pardon powers including the 1915 case, abrogation of 5th amendment rights for those receiving pardons is discussed at 28:00 into the video. There is some question as to an admission of guilt in some special cases, but not in the case of Trump and his family. The pardon power cannot be used to avoid impeachment however and this might be one place where they can nail them. If Trump wanted to avoid the pardon issue ending up in court, he'd have to pardon about 2 dozen Russians as well, if the charges were conspiring with a hostile foreign power to defraud the USA and illegally obtain his office. The SCOTUS is gonna earn it's money with this mess and Trump's appointees won't help him at all on these matters.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Presidential Pardon Power*




According to Article II, Section 2, of the United States Constitution, the president "shall have power to grant reprieves and pardons for offenses against the United States, except in cases of impeachment.” With the recent investigation into President Trump’s possible collusion with Russia by special counsel Robert Mueller, talk of presidential pardon power has surfaced. So the question remains: if President Trump were to be ever found guilty of a federal crime, could he pardon himself?

On Lawyer 2 Lawyer, host&nbsp;Bob Ambrogi joins guests Brian C. Kalt, professor of law and the Harold Norris Faculty Scholar at Michigan State University College of Law, and Robert L. Deitz, professor of Public Policy at the Schar School of Policy and Government at George Mason University, as they take an inside look at presidential pardon power. They discuss limits, take a look back at history, look ahead to see how this all will unfold, and get a deeper look into a possible presidential self-pardon and repercussions.

Brian C. Kalt is professor of law and the Harold Norris Faculty Scholar at Michigan State University College of Law.

Robert L. Deitz is professor of Public Policy at the Schar School of Policy and Government at George Mason University.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 4, 2019)

@DIY-HP-LED 

just so you know, taco and i went back and forth about presidential pardons. he thinks that the powers of the potus are absolute. i had to inform our "teacher" that the power was not absolute in that only federal charges are pardonable. he's not nearly as bright as he thinks he is. and not worth wasting your time on TBH.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 4, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> @DIY-HP-LED
> 
> just so you know, taco and i went back and forth about presidential pardons. he thinks that the powers of the potus are absolute. i had to inform our "teacher" that the power was not absolute in that only federal charges are pardonable. he's not nearly as bright as he thinks he is. and not worth wasting your time on TBH.


taco is OK, he just gets a hair up his ass sometimes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

i am not a scholar, but from what i've read over the last few days, taco is right, at least as far as pardons and impeachments go....may be misinterpreting things, but that's how it reads to me


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am not a scholar, but from what i've read over the last few days, taco is right, at least as far as pardons and impeachments go....may be misinterpreting things, but that's how it reads to me


You can't combat people that live on wishful thinking.

Best to just let it go and watch how they conveniently forget all about what they said when it turns out they were completely wrong the entire time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/04/politics/donald-trump-super-bowl-interview/index.html

when will trump learn that the best thing trump could ever do for himself is shut the fuck up?


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 5, 2019)

I think he gets voted out in 2020, hoping moderates take back power and everything becomes normal again.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 5, 2019)

*Trump inaugural committee suspected of conspiracy to defraud the United States, wire fraud and money laundering, subpoena indicates*

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-inaugural-committee-investigation-president-mueller-fraud-money-laundering-a8763526.html


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> *Trump inaugural committee suspected of conspiracy to defraud the United States, wire fraud and money laundering, subpoena indicates*
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-inaugural-committee-investigation-president-mueller-fraud-money-laundering-a8763526.html


No Collusion!! Witch hunt.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I think he gets voted out in 2020, hoping moderates take back power and everything becomes normal again.


yes and no....anyone taking power from trump is a good thing.....but i don't want things to go back to "normal"......"normal" is big business buying politicians, and i'm about tired of that shit. government by the people, for the people.....not for fucking profit


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 5, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> *Trump inaugural committee suspected of conspiracy to defraud the United States, wire fraud and money laundering, subpoena indicates*
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-inaugural-committee-investigation-president-mueller-fraud-money-laundering-a8763526.html


No surprise. Known for some time that was coming.

Every single organization he has is under investigation or already shut down. It's pathetic how absolutely rotten to the core he is and people are still stupid enough to support him.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Feb 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes and no....anyone taking power from trump is a good thing.....but i don't want things to go back to "normal"......"normal" is big business buying politicians, and i'm about tired of that shit. government by the people, for the people.....not for fucking profit


I agree, lobbying is just legal bribery. I want changes in that regard I'm just hoping moderates take back power with new ideas better for the American people. I'm worried we will go back and fourth hard left and right, and never get shit done.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 5, 2019)

I tell you what.... Dipshit in Chief has been in the news all over the place today and NONE of it has been good. When are people going to wake up and finally say 'We need to get rid of him'?


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 5, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> I tell you what.... Dipshit in Chief has been in the news all over the place today and NONE of it has been good. When are people going to wake up and finally say 'We need to get rid of him'?


Never.

He's a racist, womanizing asshole. He's them. They love him for it and will to the bitter end.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

i tried to find one good thing trump has ever done....EVER...and could not find any such information....every single positive thing i found about him was later contradicted, turns out the only time he's ever done anything charitable was when it would profit him in the end.....
has billlions (supposedly)...and as far as i can tell, he's never given a single dollar to any charitable organization that he didn't own himself, and skim out of to begin with...
https://www.apnews.com/021a4d59669949e1be59382c058c07db
trump's charity gave millions to veterans organizations...because trump, a three time draft dodger, values them and the sacrifices they made? or because he wanted to buy their endorsement? 

https://www.cnn.com/2016/09/12/politics/donald-trump-foundation-charity/index.html

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/trump-obama-salary-donations/

https://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/trump-and-the-truth-his-charitable-giving

trump loves trump....the rest of us can help trump, or get fucked.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> I tell you what.... Dipshit in Chief has been in the news all over the place today and NONE of it has been good. When are people going to wake up and finally say 'We need to get rid of him'?


two years ago?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 5, 2019)

Well choices have consequences and middle class tRUmp voters are now learning that. People filing their taxes are freaking out because instead of the promised larger return many are reporting that they now owe money. Wow what a news flash, the conman liar screwed someone over. I don't have any sympathy for those idiots but I do for the working people that didn't vote for the orange turd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

Donald's SOTU threat to not investigate him or the country will suffer didn't have the desired effect...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*House Intel Outlines Parameters Of Donald Trump Investigations | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow reviews the five threads of investigation outlined by the House Intelligence Committee now chaired by Rep. Adam Schiff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

*Democrats just called Trump's 'investigations' bluff*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/06/politics/donald-trump-investigation-adam-schiff-jerry-nadler/index.html
(CNN)In his State of the Union speech Tuesday night, President Donald Trump minced no words when it came to the ongoing -- and planned -- investigations into him and his Cabinet. 

"If there is going to be peace and legislation, there cannot be war and investigation," Trump said, to murmurs of disapproval from many Democrats in the House chamber.
The message was simple: If you like the current run of economic prosperity and (relative) peace in the world, then you had better end the special counsel investigation being run by Robert Mueller and stop before you start any congressional investigations. If you don't, bad -- if amorphous -- things will happen to the country.
That threat didn't hold for 12 hours. By Wednesday morning, House Intelligence Committee Chair Adam Schiff (California) announced he was launching a wide-ranging inquiry into Trump's finances and whether financial considerations were driving decisions made by the administration.

The investigation will "allow us to investigate any credible allegation that financial interests or other interests are driving decision-making of the President or anyone in the administration," explained Schiff.
Also on Wednesday, House Judiciary Committee Chair Jerry Nadler (New York) forewarned acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker that he would be expected to answer questions -- and not simply cite executive privilege -- in a hearing scheduled for this Friday. Nadler has gone so far as to issue a subpoena to compel Whitaker to testify in the event the acting AG chooses not to answer questions Friday.

Trump whacked the ball into Democrats' court on Tuesday night. And they whaled it right back at him today.
The Point: There'll be no retreat and no surrender in this fight between House Democrats and the Trump administration. I can make that promise.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

I wonder how many NRA people this guy is gonna roll over on to keep from spending the rest of his life behind bars. No wonder the NRA leadership is panicking and running for the hills, they laundered tens of millions of Russian cash into the 2016 election and should be very worried. Wayne Lapierre won't like prison very much and being a convicted felon who will have to give up his guns even less, assuming he ever gets out of prison.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Political operative who was dating alleged Russian spy Maria Butina indicted*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/06/politics/paul-erickson-indicted-russia-maria-butina/index.html
Washington (CNN)Paul Erickson, the political operative who was dating alleged Russian spy Maria Butina, has been indicted on wire fraud and money laundering charges, the US attorney in South Dakota announced on Wednesday.

The charges pertain to defrauding investors and are unrelated to the conspiracy that Butina pleaded guilty to in December. Butina pleaded guilty in federal court to attempting to infiltrate Republican political circles and influence US relations with Russia before and after the 2016 presidential election.

Butina has been cooperating with investigators and offering information on Erickson, who helped her make inroads into the conservative groups she was trying to influence, CNN reported in December.
"The Indictment alleges that on or about 1996, through August of 2018, Erickson knowingly and unlawfully devised a scheme and artifice to defraud and to obtain money from many victims by means of false and fraudulent pretense, representations, and promises," a news release by the office of US Attorney Ron Parsons reads.

"Erickson made various false and fraudulent representations to individuals located in South Dakota and elsewhere, to induce those investors to give him money to invest in his businesses, which were part of a scheme to defraud them and personally enrich Erickson," the press release reads.
Erickson was released on bond, according to the release, and a trial date has not been set.
"Mr. Erickson is anxious to let the criminal justice process play out and believes a story different from the Government's will emerge," Clint Sargent, Erickson's attorney in South Dakota, told CNN.

Erickson did not immediately respond to a request from CNN to comment.
Erickson is also the target of an investigation in Washington, although he has not yet faced any charges in that probe. His attorney in Washington, William Hurd, declined to comment.

While Erickson's charges appear largely unrelated to the conspiracy Butina was engaged in, there are clues in the indictment that some of the financial transactions may be linked to her. The money laundering portion of the indictment notes a $20,472.09 payment from one of Erickson's accounts to American University in 2017, when Butina was attending graduate school there. Another $9,000 in payments were directed to a recipient whose initials are listed as "M.B." in the indictment. Butina's lawyer, Robert Driscoll, declined to comment.

*Paul Erickson Fraud Charges Eyed For Connections To Maria Butina Case | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Seth Tupper, enterprise reporter for The Rapid City Journal, talks with Rachel Maddow about the indictment of Republican operative Paul Erickson and potential ties between his case and that of his girlfriend, admitted Russian agent Maria Butina.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2019)

*The Mueller investigation has sprouted. Therein lies the jeopardy for Trump.*

If the old Watergate expression is “It’s not the crime; it’s the coverup,” then today’s equivalent might be “It’s not the crime; it’s the crime’s offspring.”

Federal prosecutors in the Southern District of New York served a sweeping subpoena on President Trump’s inaugural committee on Monday. Nothing could more clearly illustrate the breadth of the president’s legal exposure and the limits of his nearly two-year strategy to attack and undermine special counsel Robert S. Mueller III — because the special counsel’s work is merely the sturdy root of a veritable Mueller family tree. What began as an FBI counterintelligence investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election has sprouted into multiple investigations in multiple jurisdictions examining multiple possible crimes. The case against the president’s personal lawyer and fixer Michael Cohen is the direct line, the first child. The investigation of the inaugural committee, which sprang from the Cohen case, is the grandchild. And on it goes.

The president no longer faces jeopardy from just one federal criminal probe, but at least three, and not just one prosecutor’s office, but the full resources of the entire Justice Department. In his State of the Union address on Tuesday, Trump asserted that “ridiculous partisan investigations” threatened the “economic miracle” that was happening on his watch. The threat of the investigations, however you characterize them, is to the president himself.

Prosecutors looking into illegality in one area of the president’s life have discovered evidence of potential crimes in other areas. Mueller’s discovery of wrongdoing by Cohen led to a referral to prosecutors in Manhattan, who secured a guilty plea from Cohen for violating campaign finance laws and alleged in court papers that it was Trump who directed Cohen to break the law. That investigation in turn produced evidence of wrongdoing at the Trump inaugural committee, which has led to an investigation of a Trump donor, a Los Angeles venture capitalist with ties to Qatar.

To open a new investigation, prosecutors need a credible predicate to believe that a crime has been committed. They must develop probable cause to believe they will uncover evidence or the fruit of a crime to persuade a federal judge to issue a search warrant. None of this suggests the witch hunt Trump often claims it is.

_[Mueller has already issued most of his report, one indictment at a time]_

Federal investigations are serious business, with high stakes for those involved. Public corruption cases undergo internal scrutiny at the Justice Department to avoid the possibility of political maneuvering. An individual who becomes a target in one wants to limit the possible crimes he faces to as narrow a range as possible. That is doubly true for a political officeholder, who must manage the political fallout of investigations as well as the prospect of being charged in court. Trump, however, is now fighting a legal battle on multiple fronts, both substantively and geographically. He is in jeopardy. Criminal charges once he leaves office or referrals to the House of Representatives for an impeachment inquiry before then are real possibilities.

Compounding all this is the fact that related investigations cross-pollinate. Evidence and cooperating witnesses produced in one case can help prosecutors in another, increasing the risk that wrongdoing, if it exists, will be uncovered. For example, once he pleaded guilty and became a cooperator, the president’s former deputy campaign chairman Rick Gates served as a witness against Trump’s former campaign chairman Paul Manafort at his trial. But as both a former campaign and inaugural staffer, Gates also has information that is useful in the other probes. Mueller recently told a judge in Washington that Gates continues to cooperate in “several ongoing investigations.”

Similarly, Cohen first agreed to plead guilty in the Southern District’s campaign finance probe, but then he became a cooperator for Mueller and provided, in the course of seven interviews, what the special counsel called “useful information’’ concerning certain discrete Russia-related matters core to its investigation. The same is true for Michael Flynn, who has cooperated in at least two separate investigations after pleading guilty to lying to federal investigators about his contacts with former Russian ambassador Sergey Kislyak. The pool of knowledge developed through crossover investigations amplifies prosecutors’ ability to uncover evidence and increases the likelihood they will have sufficient proof to bring charges.

_[Michael Cohen is probably just trying to avoid testifying, threats or no threats]_

Each new rock the Justice Department turns over holds the potential to launch entirely new lines of inquiry. In addition to the three investigations into the president and the organizations he has headed, Mueller has already referred multiple cases that we know of to prosecutors in Manhattan and Washington. The U.S. attorney in D.C. has secured guilty pleas from a former Senate staffer (for lying to investigators) and a Republican lobbyist (who arranged for foreigners to contribute to the president’s inauguration using straw donors), while SDNY continues to investigate whether prominent lawyers and lobbyists working with Manafort on behalf of Ukraine violated laws on foreign registration. Furthermore, the New York state attorney general is investigating the Trump Foundation, extending the president’s exposure beyond the Justice Department.

If Mueller is indeed winding down in the near future, as acting attorney general Matthew G. Whitaker recently claimed he was, it could only be with referrals to U.S. attorneys’ offices around the country. The reality is that in prosecutions, it’s never over until it’s over. New evidence can come to light at a late stage and trigger new investigations. Mueller’s reported interest in interactions between the representatives of the government of the United Arab Emirates and the Trump transition team seems ripe for such a referral. There are also concerns over potential financial improprieties in the development of Trump Tower Moscow. And this doesn’t even account for any unknown areas Mueller may be pursuing.

It’s this threat of multiple ongoing investigations spanning the foreseeable future that should frighten the president the most. Whatever his personal criminal liability, it’s now proven that the organizations he has run — business, political and governmental — have been populated with actual criminals. Six of his associates, including his longtime friend and political adviser, his lawyer, his campaign chairman, his deputy campaign chairman and a foreign policy adviser have been indicted or pleaded guilty. It would be naive at this point to believe that more such charges are not coming. That apple could fall very near the tree indeed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

Trump is pissed so Schiff must be doing something right! I have a feeling Adam Schiff is gonna be the target of many upcoming tweets, Donald might even forget about Mueller and the SDNY prosecutors for awhile. The focus of the media is gonna be on the house hearings from now on with bad news for Donald coming almost daily from multiple committees.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump furious after Schiff hires former NSC aides to help oversee his administration*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/politics/adam-schiff-trump-white-house-staffers/index.html

Washington (CNN)House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff has hired officials with experience at the National Security Council to help with his panel's oversight of President Donald Trump's administration, according to a committee aide.

The aide declined to say how recently the newly hired officials worked at the council, whether they served under Trump or to identify the individuals. But the move appears to have enraged the President and some members of his senior staff, who view the move as an intrusion. It comes as Democrats prepare to wield new investigative power after winning a House majority in 2018.
Trump fumed on Twitter Thursday about the recently launched investigations led by the Democratic intelligence chair and suggested he was raiding the White House staff.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a feeling a subpoena is on the way, there shouldn't be too much litigation required to get him in the hot seat, sounds like Matt has something to hide. I'm sure Trump has been pumping him for information on the Mueller and SDNY investigations and he probably provided it. Trump is known to publicly cut the throats of those who have done him favors and Matt Whitaker must be worried that Donald will blurt out something told to him in confidence.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Whitaker says he will not appear before House panel unless he gets guarantee he won't face subpoena*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/07/politics/matthew-whitaker-subpoena-house-judiciary-committee/index.html

(CNN)The Justice Department told the House Judiciary Committee on Thursday afternoon that acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker would not appear at Friday's closely-watched oversight hearing unless he receives a written assurance he won't be served with a subpoena.

The threat for Whitaker not to testify comes after the House Judiciary Committee voted earlier Thursday to authorize a subpoena for Whitaker ahead of his Friday testimony — which House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler said he would use only if Whitaker did not appear or would not answer the committee's questions, including about conversations with the White House involving special counsel Robert Mueller's Russia probe.
But the escalating dispute between Nadler and the Justice Department now raises questions about the likelihood of Whitaker appearing in what could be his only congressional testimony while leading the Justice Department, with William Barr on a path to be confirmed as the permanent attorney general by the Senate next week.

In the letter, the Justice Department criticized Nadler for authorizing the subpoena "even though the Committee had not yet asked him a single question" and suggested Democrats were seeking to "transform the hearing into a public spectacle."
"The committee evidently seeks to ask questions about confidential presidential communications that no attorney general could ever be expected to disclose under the circumstances," Assistant Attorney General Stephen Boyd wrote in the letter, obtained by CNN. The letter outlined a number of questions that Whitaker is prepared to answer and gave Nadler a 6 p.m. Thursday deadline to provide assurances he would not issue a subpoena before or during Friday's hearing.

"The Acting Attorney General will testify that at no time did the White House ask for, or did the Acting Attorney General provide, any promises or commitments concerning the Special Counsel's investigation," Boyd wrote. "With respect to the Special Counsel investigation, the Department has complied with the Special Counsel regulations, and the Acting Attorney General will make clear that there has been no change in how the Department has worked with the Special Counsel's office."

In a statement, Whitaker said he would be willing to testify with the assurance that the committee wouldn't issue a subpoena and would "engage in good faith negotiations before taking such a step down the road."
A senior Justice Department official told CNN that the bottom line is that the Department is not aware of any precedent for the authorization of a subpoena before questioning.

"This is a breach of the agreement," and a "striking departure from long-standing processes."
Asked about Whitaker testifying before Congress, President Donald Trump called Whitaker an "outstanding person" and said he would do very well should he testify.

"I think he's an outstanding person. I would say, if he did testify, he'd do very well. He's an outstanding person, a very very fine man," Trump said during a presidential memorandum signing in the Oval Office Thursday.
Asked whether Whitaker wouldn't testify due to a subpoena threat, Trump replied, "That I don't know."
Democrats approved giving Nadler the authority to subpoena Whitaker over the objection of Republicans earlier on Thursday, passing the resolution on a party-line vote, 23-13.

Nadler said that authorizing a subpoena for Whitaker was necessary because Whitaker failed to tell the committee whether the Trump administration would invoke privilege with respect to a series of questions they intend to ask about Whitaker's conversations with the White House about Mueller's probe and his decision not to recuse himself from the matter.

Nadler argued in a letter sent to Whitaker last month that he could not claim the White House reserved the right to claim executive privilege to avoid answering those questions. He asked Whitaker to consult with the White House ahead of the hearing and tell the committee whether he would invoke privilege.

"The subpoena will only be issued if he refuses to answer questions on a speculative basis of privilege," Nadler said. "If he does not show up — though I do expect he will — but if he refuses to answer questions he ought to answer, then we will have the tools we need to ensure that we may adequately meet our own responsibilities."

Republicans slammed Nadler for pre-emptively planning a subpoena for a witness who had voluntarily agreed to testify, saying it was setting a troubling precedent.
"A subpoena should only follow a breakdown of the accommodation process and as a last resort against persons seeking to frustrate legitimate oversight on this committee," said Rep. Doug Collins of Georgia, the committee's top Republican. "There has been no breakdown here."

Collins said that the Justice Department's response to the subpoena vote showed that Democrats "overplayed their hand."
"In a quest to score political points against the President, they authorized a preemptive subpoena, treating a voluntary witness as hostile," Collins said.

Republicans proposed an amendment, offered by Rep. Andy Biggs of Arizona, to add Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein -- a familiar target of the GOP given his past oversight of the Mueller probe -- to Nadler's subpoena, which was rejected by Democrats.
Several Republicans on the committee pushed for former Judiciary Chairman Bob Goodlatte, a Virginia Republican, to subpoena Rosenstein in the last Congress, though he ultimately did not appear.

Whitaker has been undertaking significant preparations ahead of the hearing, including conducting briefings with every the Justice Department component and participating in several mock hearings, according to the officials.

*Acting Attorney General won't testify if subpoenaed*




The Justice Department told the House Judiciary Committee on Thursday afternoon that acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker would not appear at Friday's closely-watched oversight hearing unless he receives a written assurance he won't be served with a subpoena.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4278268


You already posted this meme to this thread


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)

And you keep copying and pasting King James versions of news stories rather than simply posting a link and actually saying something original.

It should tip you off when nobody is responding to your walls of shitposting other than with a ridiculous meme that maybe you should rethink your copy and paste, plagiarist shitposting style.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> And you keep copying and pasting King James versions of news stories rather than simply posting a link and actually saying something original.
> 
> It should tip you off when nobody is responding to your walls of shitposting other than with a ridiculous meme that maybe you should rethink your copy and paste, plagiarist shitposting style.


I give attributions and links and don't claim others work as my own. There's no need to be so hostile, try to be more polite and I'll do the same, we are on the same side after all and only disagree on a few esoteric points of law. You claim to have a law degree, so you must know how to argue a point without descending into ad ad hominem attacks and insults. Don't tie your ego to your arguments, it's not the end of the world when you are wrong, learn and move on, I do.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)

It's plagiarism. You copy and paste THE ENTIRE ARTICLE.

Stop stealing other people's work. Post your thoughts and at most a short two sentence clip and a link for people to read the rest if they care to.

They get paid by clicks a great deal. By posting entire articles you are literally stealing from them.

Quit stealing other people's work, plagiarist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> It's plagiarism. You copy and paste THE ENTIRE ARTICLE.
> 
> Stop stealing other people's work. Post your thoughts and at most a short two sentence clip and a link for people to read the rest if they care to.
> 
> ...


Whatever, like I said move on. You don't need to read them or even view this thread. BTW: Plagiarism is claiming someone else's work as your own, I always provide a link to the article. I seem to recall that you copied and pasted quite a bit of text yourself a few pages back, without attribution.

I just had a nice 20 minute meditation sit and I'm feeling pretty good right now. You might want to try mindfulness meditation for a few weeks to improve your emotional health, seriously, check it out there are tons of resources online. Your posts seem to reflect unhappiness and meditation can help a lot with these kinds of issues


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)

So the fact you're stealing from people and breaking the law doesn't bother you at all.

Tells everybody all they need to know about you.

Meditate on that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> So the fact you're stealing from people and breaking the law doesn't bother you at all.
> 
> Tells everybody all they need to know about you.
> 
> Meditate on that.


Thanks for your ethical insights. BTW this is a pot site and most of the people who come here break the law, not me though, I'm a Canadian!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

DIY, i like you, but you could go a little lighter on the size of the posts...post a few pertinent lines and then a link...those that are interested will click through, and some of those websites will make a few bucks.


Taco....chill out,dude...take a big bong rip and work the kinks out of your neck....he's not really stealing or plagiarizing...he does give the authors credit, and he's not making anything off it of it that i'm aware of....it is sort of annoying, but it doesn't make him a criminal.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> DIY, i like you, but you could go a little lighter on the size of the posts...post a few pertinent lines and then a link...those that are interested will click through, and some of those websites will make a few bucks.
> 
> 
> Taco....chill out,dude...take a big bong rip and work the kinks out of your neck....he's not really stealing or plagiarizing...he does give the authors credit, and he's not making anything off it of it that i'm aware of....it is sort of annoying, but it doesn't make him a criminal.....


OK Roger, I'll try to keep it down to a paragraph or two for an intro to the article link. Thanks for your input, ya catch more flies with honey than shit!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You already posted this meme to this thread





TacoMac said:


> So the fact you're stealing from people and breaking the law doesn't bother you at all.
> 
> Tells everybody all they need to know about you.
> 
> Meditate on that.



You guys are on the same team. 

But it is a pretty good meme.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You guys are on the same team.
> 
> But it is a pretty good meme.


i do like the dog....he knows something....


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 7, 2019)

Why are you picking on the NRA? Those guys help keep the guns so we can protect our crops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Why are you picking on the NRA? Those guys help keep the guns so we can protect our crops.


Because they are a bunch of traitors, but mostly because it's related to the 30+ million dollars of illegal Russian campaign contributions to elect Trump. They made the news and I'm just posting it here because it's one of several illegal methods that helped get Trump elected. The NRA is on it's way out of the political picture in America and most likely as an organization too.

It's well past time for sensible gun regulations and the democrats will deliver, they had the first hearings on gun violence in 10 years the other day. Worry less about your protecting your crops and more about the safety of children who are being slaughtered in their schools and on the streets. Not allowing crazy people, terrorists and those on no fly lists to legally buy guns would be a good start on those regulations. America is changing and you can thank the illegal election of Trump for lighting the fuse that will burn down the house of the right. Trump is not just gonna take the GOP with him when he goes down, but the NRA too, hopefully the country will survive and come out stronger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

What a great time to go after Trump's tax returns, right when many of his base are realizing how badly they are getting screwed on their taxes this year. Yep, give it all to the 1% just as long as ya git them thar brown folks and trigger the libs. No need to tell these people to go fuck themselves, they are already busy doing it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We're Finally Going To Get Trump's Tax Returns*


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Because they are a bunch of traitors, but mostly because it's related to the 30+ million dollars of illegal Russian campaign contributions to elect Trump. They made the news and I'm just posting it here because it's one of several illegal methods that helped get Trump elected. The NRA is on it's way out of the political picture in America and most likely as an organization too.
> 
> It's well past time for sensible gun regulations and the democrats will deliver, they had the first hearings on gun violence in 10 years the other day. Worry less about your protecting your crops and more about the safety of children who are being slaughtered in their schools and on the streets. Not allowing crazy people, terrorists and those on no fly lists to legally buy guns would be a good start on those regulations. America is changing and you can thank the illegal election of Trump for lighting the fuse that will burn down the house of the right. Trump is not just gonna take the GOP with him when he goes down, but the NRA too, hopefully the country will survive and come out stronger.


Over 700 people died last year over faulty tires on their cars . My kids are fine and the NRA isn't going anywhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Over 700 people died last year over faulty tires on their cars . My kids are fine and the NRA isn't going anywhere.


Tens of thousands of people died from gun violence last year and probably over 700 kids died from finding guns in their homes and accidentally shooting themselves or other kids. Those cars that the tires were attached to were registered and insured and the drivers licensed after passing tests and paying fees, guns should be treated the same way.

As for the NRA, it's mostly an astro turf organization run by the gun companies and they are running scared right now. All I can say is read the news cause it looks like the NRA leadership has been caught in bed with the Russians which is why they are all running for the hills. Wayne Lapierre and the other NRA leaders seem a might nervous for a very good reason, they are probably guilty as sin.

My interest in all this is that it's related to the 2016 election scandal and the illegal election of Trump, I'm a Canadian and we have sensible gun laws where I live, it's reflected in the much lower number of people killed and injured by guns every year. Guns are an American domestic issue, though many of the guns used in crime here are smuggled in from the states, my main concern is treason against our many military alliances and trade agreements. Besides politics is boring in Canada, we have a normal person running the country fairly well, not a sociopathic traitor like Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Over 700 people died last year over faulty tires on their cars . My kids are fine and the NRA isn't going anywhere.


Wow, that is pretty complex thinking there. Do you think anybody is investigating those faulty tires? Do you think that problem should be solved?

I work in that industry. There are a lot of people involved in investigating and preventing faulty tires.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2019)

Pecker


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, that is pretty complex thinking there. Do you think anybody is investigating those faulty tires? Do you think that problem should be solved?
> 
> I work in that industry. There are a lot of people involved in investigating and preventing faulty tires.


Yes they are, I saw it on the news last night .


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Pecker


Nice one


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Yes they are, I saw it on the news last night .


Welcome, Schuylaar's new friend.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Nice one


I don't think he meant you.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tens of thousands of people died from gun violence last year and probably over 700 kids died from finding guns in their homes and accidentally shooting themselves or other kids. Those cars that the tires were attached to were registered and insured and the drivers licensed after passing tests and paying fees, guns should be treated the same way.
> 
> As for the NRA, it's mostly an astro turf organization run by the gun companies and they are running scared right now. All I can say is read the news cause it looks like the NRA leadership has been caught in bed with the Russians which is why they are all running for the hills. Wayne Lapierre and the other NRA leaders seem a might nervous for a very good reason, they are probably guilty as sin.
> 
> My interest in all this is that it's related to the 2016 election scandal and the illegal election of Trump, I'm a Canadian and we have sensible gun laws where I live, it's reflected in the much lower number of people killed and injured by guns every year. Guns are an American domestic issue, though many of the guns used in crime here are smuggled in from the states, my main concern is treason against our many military alliances and trade agreements. Besides politics is boring in Canada, we have a normal person running the country fairly well, not a sociopathic traitor like Trump.


Why is it that the biggest complainers of the American Constitution aren't even American? I think its terrible that Saudi Arabia stone a woman to death adultery but your not going to see me complaining about it on a Saudi Arabian marijuana growing page.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome, Schuylaar's new friend.


I don't get it?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> I don't get it?


No kidding.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No kidding.


Well are you going to explain it? I mean you're trying to cut me down right? don't you want me to understand it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Why is it that the biggest complainers of the American Constitution aren't even American? I think its terrible that Saudi Arabia stone a woman to death adultery but your not going to see me complaining about it on a Saudi Arabian marijuana growing page.


The vast majority of Americans want sensible gun regulations and the 2nd amendment is no impediment to that. Talk to many American shooting survivors and the families of hundreds of thousands of gun victims if you want to hear loud talk about banning guns. As I said, American gun regulation is an issue for Americans to decide and they will, my main concern is with treason and the NRA's roll in it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Over 700 people died last year over faulty tires on their cars . My kids are fine and the NRA isn't going anywhere.



As a Private Lawyer, Ted Cruz Defended (countries) Companies Found Guilty of Wrongdoing

You from Dallas or Moscow? 
Chances are you know more about tires then Cruz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Well are you going to explain it? I mean you're trying to cut me down right? don't you want me to understand it?


He's referring to David Pecker the guy who runs AMI (National Inquirer) and Trump's buddy who is currently in the news for trying to blackmail the richest guy in the world, let's see how that works out for him.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jeff Bezos accuses National Enquirer publisher of extortion and blackmail*




Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos says the publisher of the National Enquirer, American Media Inc., attempted to extort him by threatening to release his intimate photos.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

You guys must be smoking some really good weed because you're way too deep for me. As for Russia I really don't care what we did with them. It really doesn't affect me at all. I was voting for Trump whether Russia tried to persuade me or not. He was the best guy for the job. I surely wasn't going to vote for Hillary Clinton. Let's face it that was my other choice. If you want me to vote the other way tell the Democrats to come up with a better candidate.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's referring to David Pecker the guy who runs AMI (National Inquirer) and Trump's buddy who is currently in the news for trying to blackmail the richest guy in the world, let's see how that works out for him.


I got news for you I just quit my job at Amazon last week because they were exploiting me. I delivered packages for them for 14 hours a day for peanuts. You want to talk about being exploited the Amazon workers are exploited. I say good for him. You don't want pictures of your dick out there than don't take them. I don't take pictures of my cock do you take pictures of yours?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> I got news for you I just quit my job on Amazon last week because they were exploiting me. I deliver packages for them for 14 hours a day for peanuts. You want to talk about being exploited the Amazon workers exploited. I said good for him. You don't want pictures of your dick out there that don't take them. I don't take pictures of my cock do you take pictures of yours?


Yep I hear he's a real prick to work for, but he might have Pecker by the balls since he has a plea agreement with the feds in the Cohen/ individual #1 case and it looks like he might have broken it. Vote democratic for fair labor laws and gun regulations!


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

In fact I had a lot of my money taken from Amazon. Everytime I get my check it would be wrong. It's the reason why I quit. I want to get paid for what I do. Stealing money out of my paycheck isn't cool. Check it out online I'm Not The Only One.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> OK Roger, I'll try to keep it down to a paragraph or two for an intro to the article link. Thanks for your input, ya catch more flies with honey than shit!


Hmmmmmm...



TacoMac said:


> Post your thoughts and at most a short two sentence clip and a link for people to read the rest if they care to.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep I hear he's a real prick to work for, but he might have Pecker by the balls since he has a plea agreement with the feds in the Cohen/ individual #1 case and it looks like he might have broken it. Vote democratic for fair labor laws and gun regulations!


Are you Democrats pushing for Canada to become a socialist country? Cuz that's what's Happening Here. And I can't help but think that can't be good for your country either. When Donald Trump at the State of the Union Address says America will never be a socialist country and none of the Democrats clap is downright scary.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Are you Democrats pushing for Canada to become a socialist country? Cuz that's what's Happening Here.


Canada has always been a socialized country. You're either very young, very stupid, or both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Are you Democrats pushing for Canada to become a socialist country? Cuz that's what's Happening Here. And I can't help but think that can't be good for your country either. When Donald Trump at the State of the Union Address says America will never be a socialist country and none of the Democrats clap is downright scary.


I have free high quality health care and pay a third less for prescription drugs, have Canada pension and next year OAS (Old age security at 65), no complains from me or the vast majority of Canadians.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I have free high quality health care and pay a third less for prescription drugs, have Canada pension and next year OAS (Old age security at 65), no complains from me or the vast majority of Canadians.


 there's a big difference between social democracy and socialism.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> there's a big difference between social democracy and socialism.


Hey, which one fills the pot holes in the road? They are failing!


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey, which one fills the pot holes in the road? They are failing!


That would be Domino's Pizza.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> there's a big difference between social democracy and socialism.


Some democrats are democratic socialists and the party is swinging to the middle and away from the right and putting some distance between them and the extreme right wing republicans, giving Americans a choice for a change.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2019)

What if you live 10 miles from civilization?


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

During the State of the Union Address the other day when Donald Trump was talking about this new abortion law in New York where you can kill a baby right up to birth saying how wrong it is the whole room clapped except for these crazy Democrat woman. I thought to myself how would you like to be one of those women's kids? How do you go home and kiss your kid good night? If I was their kid I'd wonder would my mom have killed me? It's disgusting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> During the State of the Union Address the other day when Donald Trump was talking about this new abortion law in New York where you can kill a baby right up to birth saying how wrong it is the whole room clapped except for these crazy Democrat woman. I thought to myself how would you like to be one of those women's kids? How do you go home and kiss your kid good night? If I was their kid I'd wonder would my mom have killed me? It's disgusting.


You wanna tell women what to do with their own bodies and they wanna tell you what to do with yer guns...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> During the State of the Union Address the other day when Donald Trump was talking about this new abortion law in New York where you can kill a baby right up to birth saying how wrong it is the whole room clapped except for these crazy Democrat woman. I thought to myself how would you like to be one of those women's kids? How do you go home and kiss your kid good night? If I was their kid I'd wonder would my mom have killed me? It's disgusting.


Whats disgusting is that you would want the child to grow in that environment without any care or love.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> During the State of the Union Address the other day when Donald Trump was talking about this new abortion law in New York where you can kill a baby right up to birth saying how wrong it is the whole room clapped except for these crazy Democrat woman. I thought to myself how would you like to be one of those women's kids? How do you go home and kiss your kid good night? If I was their kid I'd wonder would my mom have killed me? It's disgusting.


Not surprisingly, no such law even exist.

Of course, Trump is the same man in that same speech that talked about the "abolition of civil rights."

He's a blithering idiot that's so far gone he slurs his speech and has no idea what he's talking about and just makes shit up as he goes along.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

I mean you're sitting here trying to tell me how many guns kill children last year, and our Democratic Party condones killing thousands and thousands and thousands of them every year.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

And I can't help but think that you Canadians are pissed off that we backed out of NAFTA.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Whats disgusting is that you would want the child to grow in that environment without any care or love.


Give it up for adoption don't kill it. I got one for you how about stop spreading your legs.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> And I can't help but think that you Canadians are pissed off that we backed out of NAFTA.


It's still in effect. Trump did a lot of smack talking, then signed essentially the very same deal. People like you are stupid enough to believe his complete bullshit...which Canadians and Mexicans laugh about so much they're having wide spread cramping issues.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You wanna tell women what to do with their own bodies and they wanna tell you what to do with yer guns...


Guns don't kill people people kill people. A gun is an inanimate object.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> It's still in effect. Trump did a lot of smack talking, then signed essentially the very same deal. People like you are stupid enough to believe his complete bullshit...which Canadians and Mexicans laugh about so much they're having wide spread cramping issues.


Then why all the Mexicans trying to come here?


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Then why all the Mexicans trying to come here?


So they can be miserable like us?


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Then why all the Mexicans trying to come here?


They aren't, nimrod. Central Americans are. They're going through Mexico to get here.

When you're quoting and talking to yourself, it's time for you to stop. You have serious mental issues.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

Let me ask you something. If tomorrow they said all guns were banned in America how long do you think it would take before gun violence stopped? I guarantee you it isn't going to be in my lifetime, my kids lifetime, or their kids lifetime.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Well are you going to explain it? I mean you're trying to cut me down right? don't you want me to understand it?


There are kittens starving in Africa. What the fuck do I care if you understand or not? It won't help those poor fucking kittens get some kibble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> I mean you're sitting here trying to tell me how many guns kill children last year, and our Democratic Party condones killing thousands and thousands and thousands of them every year.


You might as well be concerned about the un dead (zombies) as the unborn. Too many on the right are concerned about what happens before someone is born, but don't give a fuck about them after they are born. Women have to make these choices and it's none of your concern.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Let me ask you something. If tomorrow they said all guns were banned in America how long do you think it would take before gun violence stopped?


It would reduce by half within 20 years. Within 50 it would reduce by 75%. Within 100 it would become pretty rare.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> They aren't, nimrod. Central Americans are. They're going through Mexico to get here.
> 
> When you're quoting and talking to yourself, it's time for you to stop. You have serious mental issues.





TacoMac said:


> They aren't, nimrod. Central Americans are. They're going through Mexico to get here.
> 
> When you're quoting and talking to yourself, it's time for you to stop. You have serious mental issues.


Maybe it's from all the marijuana I smoke. Do you want to bash on that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Guns don't kill people people kill people. A gun is an inanimate object.


So is a car and they are regulated and the drivers are even licensed and insured...


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Maybe it's from all the marijuana I smoke. Do you want to bash on that?


No, Buddha, I wouldn't do that. I would point out that when you're doing the moronic shit you're doing (again) maybe you need to lay off a bit until you regain some level of intelligence. I know that's not really in the cards for you, but give it a try.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> I mean you're sitting here trying to tell me how many guns kill children last year, and our Democratic Party condones killing thousands and thousands and thousands of them every year.


Perhaps you should consider calling them (lawyers) the Corporate Party.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/mckesson-agrees-pay-record-150-million-settlement-failure-report-suspicious-orders
150,000,000 fine
65000 dead =$2300 per American death.

Up from $1000 per death in Dow Chemicals manipulation of legislation. 

Not helping the children without parents is shameful.


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> No, Buddha, I wouldn't do that. I would point out that when you're doing the moronic shit you're doing (again) maybe you need to lay off a bit until you regain some level of intelligence. I know that's not really in the cards for you, but give it a try.


Nice so I can be a sheep like you? Are you saying if I don't think your way I'm wrong? Hey you don't want socialism you want communism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Let me ask you something. If tomorrow they said all guns were banned in America how long do you think it would take before gun violence stopped? I guarantee you it isn't going to be in my lifetime, my kids lifetime, or their kids lifetime.


No harm in trying, more harm in not trying...


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> It would reduce by half within 20 years. Within 50 it would reduce by 75%. Within 100 it would become pretty rare.


There's 857 million guns in America. A hundred years? Try a thousand.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Give it up for adoption don't kill it. I got one for you how about stop spreading your legs.


Do you name your children at conception or the next morning?


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Nice so I can be a sheep like you?


You have no chance of that. I'm out of your league.



MR. CLAYS said:


> Are you saying if I don't think your way I'm wrong?


No. I'm saying when you post complete lies and falsehoods, you're wrong. And guess what: you're wrong.



MR. CLAYS said:


> Hey you don't want socialism you want communism.


I'm fully confident you have no idea what either of them is.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> There's 857 million guns in America. A hundred years? Try a thousand.


And the RepubliCON solution = more guns


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So is a car and they are regulated and the drivers are even licensed and insured...


Over 3,000 people a day die by cars we're not Banning them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Nice so I can be a sheep like you? Are you saying if I don't think your way I'm wrong? Hey you don't want socialism you want communism.


A sheep blindly follows Trump and does whatever he commands, no matter how stupid.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Nice so I can be a sheep like you? Are you saying if I don't think your way I'm wrong? Hey you don't want socialism you want communism.


What countries have the policies you desire?


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

You fools have been debating this topic on this thread for over 1 year. Donald Trump is still in office, the NRA still exist, and we all still have our guns. I think that makes you guys losers. Have a nice day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Over 3,000 people a day die by cars we're not Banning them


Ya can't ban guns unless you get rid of the 2nd amendment, but America can regulate them right down to single shot muskets if they wish, just as the conservative originalist on the SCOTUS believe. They can regulate maximum caliber and automatic weapons, so they can regulate semiautomatic and even repeating firearms too


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya can't ban guns unless you get rid of the 2nd amendment,


Actually, yes you can. It just hasn't been tried yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> You fools have been debating this topic on this thread for over 1 year. Donald Trump is still in office, the NRA still exist, and we all still have our guns. I think that makes you guys losers. Have a nice day.


We're just getting to the interesting part now, I made the mistake of thinking republicans were patriots and would never suborn treason, looks like I was wrong on that one. Americans seem to be correcting that now and will do so even more in 2020 when the GOP senate goes down and the democratic house majority increases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> You fools have been debating this topic on this thread for over 1 year. Donald Trump is still in office, the NRA still exist, and we all still have our guns. I think that makes you guys losers. Have a nice day.


I had ya figured for a Trumper, you should watch more than FOX news.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Donald Trump is still in office


You say that like you're somehow impressed he's actually made it two years, or half way through his first term. You also neglect to admit that he had a republican owned and operated government for those first two years.

Let's see how long he last now that he doesn't have everybody covering his ass.



MR. CLAYS said:


> the NRA still exist.


And they're bankrupt, laying off people and presently under investigation for money laundering.

In the last midterms in 2016, they spent 54 million dollars on campaigns for republicans and helped buy the majority.

You know how much they spent in this past round of elections in 2018?

1.6 million. That's it.

That comes right after Butina was arrested, a known Russian operative presently in jail spilling her guts. That cut off the NRA's money from Russia. It's only a matter of time before their officials are picked up for questioning. Some already have been.



MR. CLAYS said:


> I think that makes you guys losers.


Actually, that makes you the sheep you described earlier: you believe complete, total falsehoods and have absolutely no idea of reality at all. Most republicans live that way, that's why they're all so poor and stupid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Over 700 people died last year over faulty tires on their cars . My kids are fine and the NRA isn't going anywhere.


yeah, actually, i think it is....this is a huge scandal, that effects all the leadership of the organization....many of them are looking at potential prison time...the organization may not die...but it'll be a small time player for a very long time, and EVERY penny that goes through it will be watched with eagle eyes for a long, long time....they fucked up...now it's time to pay the piper


----------



## MR. CLAYS (Feb 8, 2019)

Check this out. I'm going out to shoot a couple rounds of trap. You guys have fun bickering about trump and guns. Hope it all works out for you, but at this particular moment I'm the victor. Got a president I love, got my guns and democracy. That makes you guys the losers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> You guys must be smoking some really good weed because you're way too deep for me. As for Russia I really don't care what we did with them. It really doesn't affect me at all. I was voting for Trump whether Russia tried to persuade me or not. He was the best guy for the job. I surely wasn't going to vote for Hillary Clinton. Let's face it that was my other choice. If you want me to vote the other way tell the Democrats to come up with a better candidate.


i do not agree with your assessment of the value of the candidates, but otherwise, a fair statement....it certainly did seem like an episode of southpark come to life....i felt very much that they weren't taking the election seriously, why should i?
actually, looking back now, we should have voted for bernie....i don't think for one second that he would have been worth a flying fuck as a president, but it would have thrown a monkey wrench into the plans of the establishment...not because he's anti-establishment....he's just a crochety, disagreeable old fuck...and it would have been fun watching republicans deal with a real socialist president for 4 years....if the old fart lived that long..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Check this out. I'm going out to shoot a couple rounds of trap. You guys have fun bickering about trump and guns. Hope it all works out for you, but at this particular moment I'm the victor. Got a president I love, got my guns and democracy. That makes you guys the losers.


LOL
all you need is love


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Check this out. I'm going out to shoot a couple rounds of trap. You guys have fun bickering about trump and guns. Hope it all works out for you, but at this particular moment I'm the victor. Got a president I love, got my guns and democracy. That makes you guys the losers.


That just shows the typical mindset of republicans:

You don't care what's good for the nation.
You don't care what's good for the future.
You don't care what's best for the planet.
The only thing you care about is your own narrow, little mind and winning.

What you don't realize is that it is you that's losing. Huge. In more ways than that little, uneducated pea brain of yours can comprehend.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Check this out. I'm going out to shoot a couple rounds of trap. You guys have fun bickering about trump and guns. Hope it all works out for you, but at this particular moment I'm the victor. Got a president I love, got my guns and democracy. That makes you guys the losers.


does it?...you have a traitorous fuck...that's who you support....someone whose destroying the country you claim to love. someone whose financial plan for the country is driving us into record debt. someone whose accomplishments include grabbing women by the pussy, not ever listening to one briefing, not being able to speak 20 true words in a row... a traitor who colluded with the biggest enemy this country has ever had, to get elected to an office where he could do irreparable damage....and he did it for the opportunity to build a motel in moscow...you don't have democracy...you've got a traitor, who would love to set himself up as a dictator...which would get him shot in the big fat orange head....
what you have is an attitude...which you don't deserve to have...you should have shame, supporting this criminal fuck...you probably think you're some kind of patriot, but you're just as bad as the piece of filth you support....people like you are the reason this country is in the fucking shithole it's in right now....and the reason we'll have to work twice as hard as we should have to to get the fuck out of it
just fuck off with your fucking attitude...ignored....


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Check this out. I'm going out to shoot a couple rounds of trap. You guys have fun bickering about trump and guns. Hope it all works out for you, but at this particular moment I'm the victor. Got a president I love, got my guns and democracy. That makes you guys the losers.



So we're the losers? Here you are saying you watched the SOTU speech and actually believed the lies that trump said! 

Actually believed him!  

And you are proud that you voted for trump, and are glad that he's the prez! 

You were duped, and are not smart enough to realize that you have been duped! Now you are calling us losers, and we know that you have been duped.

I mean, ya just can't make up shit like this! 

Carry on with your really smart viewpoints, we need to hear more of your stupidity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Here is a good conversation on the Bezos story.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*With Jeff Bezos, Has The Enquirer Messed With The Wrong Guy? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos accused the National Enquirer's parent company, American Media Inc., of 'extortion and blackmail' on Thursday for threatening to publish photographs from his personal life. The Morning Joe panel digs into the story.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Just watching Matt Whitaker squirm on YouTube live, here's a link for those without cable.
*Matthew Whitaker testifies before House judiciary committee – watch live*


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

The guy is such an obvious shill. It's embarrassing to watch. It's even more embarrassing to see someone with no spine or balls at all cover for a completely corrupt, morally bankrupt, draft dodging traitor like Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> The guy is such an obvious shill. It's embarrassing to watch. It's even more embarrassing to see someone with no spine or balls at all cover for a completely corrupt, morally bankrupt, draft dodging traitor like Trump.


From the looks of this circus it looks like the clown Whitaker will be on the hot seat for a while, days if not weeks. This guy is gonna end up in jail and the republicans are doing nothing but obstruct the investigation, but it's not gonna help them. This guy is gonna live as a witness, they might as well give him a bunk cause he's gonna spend a lot of quality time before the committee until he answers the questions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

i don't understand why anyone wants to defend trump...why anyone would take a fall for him? there isn't one single person on the planet that trump would take a fall for, not even his own children....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a good conversation on the Bezos story.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *With Jeff Bezos, Has The Enquirer Messed With The Wrong Guy? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


i think it would be great if he sued the shit out of them and shut them down...the reputable press works hard and gets paid shit...these clowns need to be taught that they aren't "the press"...they're fucking vultures, scavengers, parasites....and they need to crawl back under the rock they usually hide under
it would be even better if he could actually prove the blackmail or extortion allegations....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand why anyone wants to defend trump...why anyone would take a fall for him? there isn't one single person on the planet that trump would take a fall for, not even his own children....


Pee tapes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think it would be great if he sued the shit out of them and shut them down...the reputable press works hard and gets paid shit...these clowns need to be taught that they aren't "the press"...they're fucking vultures, scavengers, parasites....and they need to crawl back under the rock they usually hide under
> it would be even better if he could actually prove the blackmail or extortion allegations....


Oh, I think there's a lawsuit coming over this, but the prosecutors might pull the squeal deal Pecker had with the SDNY, the agreement stipulates he doesn't have to be convicted or charged with a crime, just if the prosecutors THINK he has committed one or wasn't forth coming with them! I hope he answers all the questions they are gonna have for him over this, or it's good bye deal and the same conviction for Pecker that Cohen got, only with more time in jail for Pecker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pee tapes.


Putin owns Trump a dozen different ways and has him by the balls another dozen ways. Vlad's compromot on Donald must be mighty indeed when you consider what is known already about the stupid fuck. I wonder what it could be, something that would finish Trump in a hurry, so it must be spectacular and very very bad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pee tapes.


how many tapes does he have? did he have some place set up with whores and video cameras that he took EVERYONE to?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Putin owns Trump a dozen different ways and has him by the balls another dozen ways. Vlad's compromot on Donald must be mighty indeed when you consider what is known already about the stupid fuck. I wonder what it could be, something that would finish Trump in a hurry, so it must be spectacular and very very bad.


there's so many possibilities....dead whores...dead competitors....piss tapes...snuff piss tapes....offers of obscene amounts of money for trump to do irreparable damage to the country for as long as he can....cause i'm pretty sure trump would sell his tiny little integrity, fairly cheaply.....


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how many tapes does he have? did he have some place set up with whores and video cameras that he took EVERYONE to?


I don't think it's that nearly as much as the money laundering.

I honestly think Trump doesn't give a damn if people see tapes of him in sick sex. Hell, most of those half-wits would love him for it.

Money laundering he goes to jail for. Getting pissed on in a Moscow hotel...well...nothing happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how many tapes does he have? did he have some place set up with whores and video cameras that he took EVERYONE to?


The Russians have hotel rooms setup for people like Trump that are like movie studios, they've had them since the commie days and Vlad has doubled down on it. Slip trump a little something to reduce his already almost nonexistent inhibitions and have a very underage girl knock on his hotel room door...
The term "pee tapes" is a placeholder for something far more serious, he'd just laugh pee tapes off since he has no shame, it has to be something criminal to get his attention.


----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I don't think it's that nearly as much as the money laundering.
> 
> I honestly think Trump doesn't give a damn if people see tapes of him in sick sex. Hell, most of those half-wits would love him for it.
> 
> Money laundering he goes to jail for. Getting pissed on in a Moscow hotel...well...nothing happens.


Correct. It's all about the money. It's the one thing he cares about. Hell, he'd proudly wear a pee tape as a badge of virility. So, is damn near the whole GOP indebted to Russia? After all, they all _hated _him during the primaries and they'd have everything they want in a President Pence, if they got rid of Trump. They'd put a positive spin on it. Law and order, you know. I don't get it, but money has to be involved.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2019)

Trump is always about money ...it is an addiction , I don't posess


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Considering this guy can afford his own fucking space program I'd say Pecker & AMI is fucked if Bezos can get him into civil court over this.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Scott Galloway: AMI Is Out Of Business, They Just Don’t Know It Yet | Velshi & Ruhle | MSNBC*




Following the National Enquirer’s headline exposing Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos’ love affair including private text messages and photos, Bezos launched an investigation into how the publication had access to those. Stephanie Ruhle breaks down the latest on this story and what could be so damaging that AMI would resort to apparent blackmail to end Bezos’ investigation. Weighing in: NBC’s Dylan Byers, NYU Professor Scott Galloway, University of Baltimore Law Professor Kim Wehle, GOP Strategist Rick Tyler and Sirius XM Progress Radio Host Mark Thompson.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians have hotel rooms setup for people like Trump that are like movie studios, they've had them since the commie days and Vlad has doubled down on it. Slip trump a little something to reduce his already almost nonexistent inhibitions and have a very underage girl knock on his hotel room door...
> The term "pee tapes" is a placeholder for something far more serious, he'd just laugh pee tapes off since he has no shame, it has to be something criminal to get his attention.


yeah, but we're not talking about shit on trump...we're talking about shit trump has on everyone NOT willingly testifying against HIM


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but we're not talking about shit on trump...we're talking about shit trump has on everyone NOT willingly testifying against HIM


Once Trump is removed as the POTUS I think a lot of people will lose their inhibitions about testifying against him, especially if the FBI has them by the balls and squeezes a bit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2019)

*National Enquirer's reporting on Jeff Bezos under scrutiny by federal prosecutors*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/08/media/national-enquirer-jeff-bezos/index.html

New York (CNN Business)With Jeff Bezos accusing American Media Inc. of attempted "extortion and blackmail," the company's legal troubles are just beginning.

Federal prosecutors are once again examining the conduct of American Media, or AMI for short, which owns the National Enquirer and other magazines.
Last year AMI, the company's CEO David Pecker, and chief content officer Dylan Howard struck an immunity deal with federal prosecutors. In exchange, they cooperated in the hush money case that ensnared Michael Cohen and implicated President Trump in campaign finance violations.
The AMI deal contained standard language that said that if the company committed "any crimes" in the future, "AMI shall thereafter be subject to prosecution."

In other words, the deal would be off.
*more...*


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2019)

MR. CLAYS said:


> Over 3,000 people a day die by cars


nope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2019)

Pecker and AMI don't need to be convicted or even charged with a crime to trash their squeal deal and if a judge agrees that they violated it Pecker is going to prison and AMI is history. Bezos is probably gonna sue these clowns for every dime they ever had.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Explosive Bezos Allegation Could Jeopardize Trump Ally Immunity | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





Amazon founder, Jeff Bezos, went public with an explosive allegation that the National Enquirer tabloid tried to blackmail him with stolen explicit pictures. MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent, Ari Melber, breaks down how the allegation could add gasoline to a federal probe impacting Michael Cohen and Trump. Trump ally and National Enquirer publisher, David Pecker, allegedly arranged for the Enquirer to buy stories from women linked to Trump, like former Playboy model Karen McDougal, in order to hide them and protect Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2019)

Some here might not like Bill Maher, but he is saying something important here, something many here have realized for a while. I think this gets to the root of many of the problems that America faces now.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Rule: The Republicans Are the Problem | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 11, 2019)

Only 630 days till Trump will be voted out ...worst case scenario


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only 630 days till Trump will be voted out ...worst case scenario


I figure getting voted out will be a worst case scenario because it will leave too much time for Trump to create mischief and even start a war. November until Jan 20th is a lot of time for Donald to ponder his fate and anticipate arrest at the inauguration of the new president. It might be good for the democrats if he ran for a second term, but bad for the country and probably the planet. This whole mess is in the process of blowing up in a very ugly way over the next several months and the longer it drags out the worse it will be for the GOP in the election. The democrats will impeach Trump with slam dunk cases on several counts with overwhelming evidence and pass that hot potato right into the hands of the GOP senate for a public TV trial. The republicans will be fucked with their base if they vote to convict and fucked with the larger public if they don't. A classic conundrum and a fatal situation for the GOP senate majority, I don't think Mitch is gonna want Donald around by next election and might just find enough votes to do him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's so many possibilities....dead whores...dead competitors....piss tapes...snuff piss tapes....offers of obscene amounts of money for trump to do irreparable damage to the country for as long as he can....cause i'm pretty sure trump would sell his tiny little integrity, fairly cheaply.....


Asparagus pee tapes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Asparagus pee tapes?


with Hollandaise......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure getting voted out will be a worst case scenario because it will leave too much time for Trump to create mischief and even start a war. November until Jan 20th is a lot of time for Donald to ponder his fate and anticipate arrest at the inauguration of the new president. It might be good for the democrats if he ran for a second term, but bad for the country and probably the planet. This whole mess is in the process of blowing up in a very ugly way over the next several months and the longer it drags out the worse it will be for the GOP in the election. The democrats will impeach Trump with slam dunk cases on several counts with overwhelming evidence and pass that hot potato right into the hands of the GOP senate for a public TV trial. The republicans will be fucked with their base if they vote to convict and fucked with the larger public if they don't. A classic conundrum and a fatal situation for the GOP senate majority, I don't think Mitch is gonna want Donald around by next election and might just find enough votes to do him.


it has been suggested here before that they're not going to impeach the peach, they're waiting for him to be out of office, and out of power, without any get out of jail free pardon cards...
of course, there is the slim possibility that he could win again in 2020....which means this will have all been wasted time...
time that someone could have spent channeling the spirit of Lee Harvey Oswald...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it has been suggested here before that they're not going to impeach the peach, they're waiting for him to be out of office, and out of power, without any get out of jail free pardon cards...
> of course, there is the slim possibility that he could win again in 2020....which means this will have all been wasted time...
> time that someone could have spent channeling the spirit of Lee Harvey Oswald...


The democrats will impeach him, there's too much evidence of treason and corruption, but they would like it to be closer to the election. It's too good an opportunity to destroy the republicans (and save the country) to pass up, Mitch McConnell will figure out a way to do Donald while causing the minimum amount of damage to his caucus. The only senate republicans to vote guilty will be those running in 2024 and the rest will face a very hard election after getting through their primaries. If Trump is impeached and convicted this spring, it won't be over, but just beginning, the trials for Donald, his family and a host of others for conspiracy with the Russians against the USA will start. All these trials (and convictions) will happen during the run up to the election and the republicans will pay the price for supporting treason. Hopefully it will be a high price, but many Americans are too hate filled and stupid to care that the POTUS committed treason with a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at them and who tried to destroy their democracy.

It's just too dangerous for the country to wait until the election to do Donald, if he is defeated he will have 3 months to cause mayhem and claim the election was rigged. Impeachment can happen very quickly, with in weeks, days or even hours if there is the political will and Mitch McConnell might not want a long drawn out public impeachment trial. Donald has to go, it's better for the country and the GOP if it happens quickly and the sooner the better. The republicans don't wanna go into the next election carrying Trump and enough of his water to drown the whole herd of elephants, they don't want him tweeting about it either and that means prison.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 12, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The democrats will impeach him, there's too much evidence of treason and corruption, but they would like it to be closer to the election. It's too good an opportunity to destroy the republicans (and save the country) to pass up, Mitch McConnell will figure out a way to do Donald while causing the minimum amount of damage to his caucus. The only senate republicans to vote guilty will be those running in 2024 and the rest will face a very hard election after getting through their primaries. If Trump is impeached and convicted this spring, it won't be over, but just beginning, the trials for Donald, his family and a host of others for conspiracy with the Russians against the USA will start. All these trials (and convictions) will happen during the run up to the election and the republicans will pay the price for supporting treason. Hopefully it will be a high price, but many Americans are too hate filled and stupid to care that the POTUS committed treason with a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at them and who tried to destroy their democracy.
> 
> It's just too dangerous for the country to wait until the election to do Donald, if he is defeated he will have 3 months to cause mayhem and claim the election was rigged. Impeachment can happen very quickly, with in weeks, days or even hours if there is the political will and Mitch McConnell might not want a long drawn out public impeachment trial. Donald has to go, it's better for the country and the GOP if it happens quickly and the sooner the better. The republicans don't wanna go into the next election carrying Trump and enough of his water to drown the whole herd of elephants, they don't want him tweeting about it either and that means prison.


In my mind, McConnell thinks he can control Trump. For the most part, he has been right so far. I don't see the Republicans removing him from office short of irrefutable damning evidence of personal criminal activity. Whatever happens, McConnell will make the decision that his right for him - country be damned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> In my mind, McConnell thinks he can control Trump. For the most part, he has been right so far. I don't see the Republicans removing him from office short of irrefutable damning evidence of personal criminal activity. Whatever happens, McConnell will make the decision that his right for him - country be damned.


He'd need a shock collar to control Trump, Donald can't control himself unless someone like Putin is holding a gun to his head. McConnell has the power to convict an impeached Trump and that's about the only hold he has over him. I don't think Mitch liked the government shutdown and was sweating bullets to avoid another one. I have faith that Mitch is a sneaky cocksucker and he'll cut Donald's throat as soon as he figures he can't get away with it. 

Before Trump came along the GOP would have had it all, a big majority in the house and an even bigger majority in the senate and probably the POTUS too. Donald lost them the house and the senate GOP majority will be in serious jeopardy next year and the very existence of the republicans as a national party after that. Even the gerrymandering advantage they've been building over the last decade is at risk with the loss of state houses and if it wasn't for that cheating the democrats majority would be much higher in the house than it is now. The coming impeachment trial will put Mitch in a very difficult position in the lead up to the 2020 elections. The shit is really gonna hit the fan about the Trump conspiracy with the Russians this spring and it's gonna look real bad for the GOP, that's not including the many other scandals that are gonna be publicly investigated by the house.

It won't make much difference to the 38% who still think Trump is doing a good job unless he fucks up their lives, Putin could be his running mate in 2020 for all they would care. The sad part is that even if you get rid of Trump, you'd still be stuck with 40% of the population who would be willing and eager to betray their country because of fear, hate and stupidity. Trump is as much a symptom as a problem and today's republicans are a bunch of fear driven racist marks who will quickly find another con man to serve their malice and tell them what they want to hear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2019)

*It's Time to Admit That Many Americans Are Stupid*




--It's time to admit that many Americans are stupid, even if it's not politically correct to do so, because in Trump's America it is increasingly a reality


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *It's Time to Admit That Many Americans Are Stupid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time to admit it? i've been fucking saying it for 53 years...
trump has nothing to do with how many Americans are stupid....some of it is genetic...there are just fucking morons all over the world, and they keep fucking each other and making more morons... some of it is societal, there are a lot of stupid people writing books, or making videos, about how to raise children, interact with other people, pursue a career, and other stupid people are reading or watching this drivel, and trying to use the useless "information" they contain...younger and younger people are having children, which isn't a good thing. people used to get married in their early teens, and start families right away...but those people weren't spoiled teens who had never done a days work in their entire lives. they were farm kids who had been getting up early and doing chores before school or lessons, then more chores after school. they spent their days milking cows, feeding the livestock, collecting eggs, toting water, helping mom cook, helping dad plow and weed and harvest....and they had been taught good family values, so that's what they passed on to their children...
teenagers now aren't taught a fucking thing, their parents are too busy tweeting each other, watching youtube, and playing games to have learned any good values, let alone be able to teach them to anyone


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2019)

A truly classic headline! One for the ages...


----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *It's Time to Admit That Many Americans Are Stupid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump surely knows it. He's now _con_vincing them that wall has been built, construction is going on now and all that is needed is money to "finish the wall", his latest rally chant. Next, he'll say the wall is finished, he won and they'll believe him. It's a fascinating observation of cult behavior.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *It's Time to Admit That Many Americans Are Stupid*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, people who slip into hubris do dumb things. Our problem isn't lack of ability, it's lack of humility.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2019)

It looks like Manafort has a cell for life, unless Trump pardons him, but I figure Donald will toss him under the bus. I see it's round #2 for Matt Whitaker with the house judiciary committee, I can see a XXL orange jumpsuit in his future, another asshole under the bus...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Democrats Call Acting AG Matt Whitaker Back To ‘Clarify’ Testimony | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence unpacks three breaking news stories. A judge in Manafort's case ruled that he lied to Mueller's team as House Judiciary chair summons Matt Whitaker back to clarify his testimony, and Trump downsized DHS task forces who protect elections from foreign meddling. Rep. Eric Swalwell and former federal prosecutor Cynthia Alksne weigh in on what this means for Trump and the Russia investigation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 14, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, people who slip into hubris do dumb things. Our problem isn't lack of ability, it's lack of humility.


i think it's both....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A truly classic headline! One for the ages...
> View attachment 4281989


I wonder if they realized...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wonder if they realized...


It's a pretty good double entendre and describes the situation very succinctly, besides I laughed my ass off. I figure Pecker is fucked, Bezos can afford his own space program with spare change, and if Pecker can be sued over this, he will be, for every dime he ever had and then some. He might have even flushed his squeal deal, along with his life and fortune down the toilet, it's gonna get crowded under Donald's bus real soon. It couldn't have happened to a more deserving bunch of clowns and I figure the judges are gonna max out on sentencing these assholes. 

Pecker and AMI were just another example of the many ways that Donald cheated his way to the POTUS, Russian hacking and help in several forms including tens of millions of dollars funneled through the NRA. Using the Trump organization and foundation in election fraud is yet another, along with Roger Stone and his coordination with Russian hacked email sources. I figure Trump cheated at least a dozen different ways to win the 2016 election, not including conspiring with the Russians.

The good part is I figure Uncle Sam has got this whole circus of clowns by the balls and we are about to see him squeeze.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think it's both....


Oh, I don't know. I see plenty of promising people around me. I like some of the new generation of politicians in Congress too. Trump, Trumpkins, some of the old guard in the Democratic leadership ranks all suffer from hubris. Calamity follows them. They won't last much longer.

But you and I see the world differently. Same world, different planets. 

*Hubris and the danger of leaders with extreme self-regard*
_We do not have to look far to find widely recognized “hubrists” from the worlds of politics and business. In the recent past, these include former US president, George W Bush, who, along with then British prime minister Tony Blair, overreached himself in the 2003 invasion of Iraq. Or the former and final CEO of Lehman Brothers, Richard Fuld, who in his overreaching transitioned from Wall Street royalty to, in the eyes of many, the pariah of the financial crisis, bringing down Lehman Brothers with him._

_While there is no shortage of hubrists in the public sphere today, hubris is far from a 21st-century phenomenon. Alexander the Great and Napoleon Bonaparte – while peerless as leaders in their time – both fell prey to hubris. The Ancient Greeks recognized its hazards and counselled against hubris in their myths and tragedies, often tying it to a reckoning meted out by the goddess of retribution and vengeance, Nemesis. But perhaps the most well known of the Greek myths to warn against hubris is that of Daedalus and Icarus.
_
It would be hubris to think the US is all that special in the history of civilization. 

http://theconversation.com/hubris-and-the-danger-of-leaders-with-extreme-self-regard-71548


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2019)

If you want a better society and the kind of country that results from it, start at the beginning of a new generation's lives, it takes 20 years to really see the results, but there are few short cuts in life. Do what is proven to work, only Trumpers say, "we don't need no stink'n edumacaton". Other countries have good ideas too and teaching civics and history might be a good start. The short school days would be an issue in a society where people need schools to provide daycare because both parents have to hold down two jobs to make ends meet though. With a school shooting in the US every couple of weeks, it would be helpful if the kids weren't worried about being slaughtered in their classrooms too.

Other places might have better ideas, ya can't argue with top results, Canada needs more of these ideas and the US can use them even more. If you want better citizens and fewer Trumpers then start with the education system. Schools are more evenly financed in Canada across the provinces and there are no dramatic differences between neighborhood schools, though we still have private schools.

Remember America is a much richer county than Finland (not because America does things better either).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Finland has the best education system in the world*




A segment on the approach to education in Finland taken from "Where To Invade Next" by Michael Moore.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, I don't know. I see plenty of promising people around me. I like some of the new generation of politicians in Congress too. Trump, Trumpkins, some of the old guard in the Democratic leadership ranks all suffer from hubris. Calamity follows them. They won't last much longer.
> 
> But you and I see the world differently. Same world, different planets.
> 
> ...


i doubt hubris is going to be much of an issue. trump is out of office is 2020....have absolutely no idea who is going to take over the shit pile he leaves behind, but they're going to have a LOT of work to do, undoing 4 years of trumps fucked up idiocy.....don't even think about hubris until whoever replaces trump goes into a second term...they simply won't have time to "over reach" themselves, they'll be entirely too busy refunding pbs, nasa, national arts programs, the national parks, kicking developers out of any federally owned land, tearing down trumps border wall (wouldn't that chap the motherfuckers asses? tear it down the day the cocksucker leaves office.....if he ever gets a foot of it built to begin with)
hubris simply shouldn't be an issue for at least two terms after trumps gets his fat fucking orange ass out of the whitehouse


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i doubt hubris is going to be much of an issue. trump is out of office is 2020....have absolutely no idea who is going to take over the shit pile he leaves behind, but they're going to have a LOT of work to do, undoing 4 years of trumps fucked up idiocy.....don't even think about hubris until whoever replaces trump goes into a second term...they simply won't have time to "over reach" themselves, they'll be entirely too busy refunding pbs, nasa, national arts programs, the national parks, kicking developers out of any federally owned land, tearing down trumps border wall (wouldn't that chap the motherfuckers asses? tear it down the day the cocksucker leaves office.....if he ever gets a foot of it built to begin with)
> hubris simply shouldn't be an issue for at least two terms after trumps gets his fat fucking orange ass out of the whitehouse


Its an issue right now though. Not just Trump but the people who support him. The reason I mentioned it was the comment by LED that Americans are dumb. I still believe our problems aren't lack of ability, it is something else. I said hubris, which is certainly evident in Trump among other failings. Is it that his followers suffer from the same or do they suffer from a lack of humility or do you think its something else?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you want a better society and the kind of country that results from it, start at the beginning of a new generation's lives, it takes 20 years to really see the results, but there are few short cuts in life. Do what is proven to work, only Trumpers say, "we don't need no stink'n edumacaton". Other countries have good ideas too and teaching civics and history might be a good start. The short school days would be an issue in a society where people need schools to provide daycare because both parents have to hold down two jobs to make ends meet though. With a school shooting in the US every couple of weeks, it would be helpful if the kids weren't worried about being slaughtered in their classrooms too.
> 
> Other places might have better ideas, ya can't argue with top results, Canada needs more of these ideas and the US can use them even more. If you want better citizens and fewer Trumpers then start with the education system. Schools are more evenly financed in Canada across the provinces and there are no dramatic differences between neighborhood schools, though we still have private schools.
> 
> ...


I thought you said we had to fix our constitution first.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I thought you said we had to fix our constitution first.


There are holes in the constitution that Trump and crew drove right through, much has to be settled by the SCOTUS because you've never had a president as unfit as Trump. Nobody is perfect, even the founding fathers and the way it's evolved in the USA the president has more power than the founders envisioned. A third of the government depends on the character of the POTUS and the other third depends on the character and courage of the congress to enforce the constitution. The current problem with America lies with the enforcement of the constitution, not the document its self, ya gotta go with what ya got.

The old Soviet Union had a wonderful constitution, but Stalin and the communist party enforced it, and I'm sure the Russian federation has a wonderful founding document too, but Putin and his cronies are enforcing that one too. A constitution is just paper and words ya need living people with character and courage to interpret and enforce it, qualities the republicans in the senate lack.

Right now it kinda looks like Trump is above the law and can't be indicted, this is a matter for the SCOTUS to determine not the DOJ, the constitution is unclear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Its an issue right now though. Not just Trump but the people who support him. The reason I mentioned it was the comment by LED that Americans are dumb. I still believe our problems aren't lack of ability, it is something else. I said hubris, which is certainly evident in Trump among other failings. Is it that his followers suffer from the same or do they suffer from a lack of humility or do you think its something else?


hubris yes...but trump and nearly everyone he appoints are massively lacking in ability to accomplish the tasks that need to be accomplished...so i stick with "both"....
although i do hope that there are at least a few in the upcoming crowd that stand out....but, you know, i'm not nearly as optimistic as you


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 15, 2019)

blake9999 said:


>


That girl bears an uncanny likeness to a witch


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are holes in the constitution that Trump and crew drove right through, much has to be settled by the SCOTUS because you've never had a president as unfit as Trump. Nobody is perfect, even the founding fathers and the way it's evolved in the USA the president has more power than the founders envisioned. A third of the government depends on the character of the POTUS and the other third depends on the character and courage of the congress to enforce the constitution. The current problem with America lies with the enforcement of the constitution, not the document its self, ya gotta go with what ya got.
> 
> The old Soviet Union had a wonderful constitution, but Stalin and the communist party enforced it, and I'm sure the Russian federation has a wonderful founding document too, but Putin and his cronies are enforcing that one too. A constitution is just paper and words ya need living people with character and courage to interpret and enforce it, qualities the republicans in the senate lack.


Sorry, I can't go there comparing Soviet Union to the US. 

I'm not going to dispute the need to erase the Electoral College if that's what you mean about needing to fix the Constitution. I simply state that without the large number of people who voted for Trump, the EC wouldn't have been a factor. 42% voted for him when as you say, it was obvious from the beginning he is unfit for office. He maintains about the same amount of support today. Maybe a little less. Those same people would object to your ideas on upgrading our social systems. They also applaud Trump's actions. The control Republicans have across the country in state houses and for the past two years in Washington stemmed from old white reactionary voters who I believe voted Republican because they couldn't stand having a black man in office and then a woman taking office after him. They show up to vote too. 

So, I don't think we have a problem with the constitution. Nor do I think upgrading our social systems is just a matter of listening to somebody from Canada. I think we have a hangover of old, previously entitled white people who are stuck in the past. The problem today is with our people, not an old piece of paper. 

It's just a matter of time. I think there is a change in demographics and understanding that both drove the wild swing toward reactionary right wing politics and is now driving the correction towards the kind of society you envision for us. I think a Democrat will be in charge of the WH in 2021, Democrats will maintain control of the House and by 2024, we will have scourged the Senate of the old racist white men who call themselves Republicans but are in fact traitors. 

The presidency is a powerful position, more so than in countries with Parliamentary style government. I admire the current government in Canada but parliamentary style government isn't exactly why Canada's system is working so well right now. Government doesn't seem to be working all that well in the UK, for example. They, along with the US are dealing with a generation that is older, racist, bigoted and right wing populist in their leanings. The problem is with these people, not a piece of paper.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 15, 2019)

I think she will make a good lesbian's bitch in prison.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I think we have a hangover of old, previously entitled white people who are stuck in the past.


yep. my dad is a trumptard and one of his latest comments was that he just wants America to be the same as when he was growing up. (post WW2) dad works, mom cleans and cooks, white picket fence, etc. blacks use a separate water fountain. sad but true. 

and he definitely hated the black POTUS and the thought of a woman was too much.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> yep. my dad is a trumptard and one of his latest comments was that he just wants America to be the same as when he was growing up. (post WW2) dad works, mom cleans and cooks, white picket fence, etc. blacks use a separate water fountain. sad but true.
> 
> and he definitely hated the black POTUS and the thought of a woman was too much.


When Americans are polled about attitudes regarding race, 60% of white people answer in ways that show they have racist tendencies. Mostly older white They wouldn't say they are racist but answer yes they agree when asked if black people don't experience hardship due to racism. Those people are Trump's base. Along with their racism comes a whole basket full for right wing beliefs and baggage. In ten years, demographic shifts to millenials and larger proportion of brown people will take those people out of power. 

So, no, I don't think the problem is the Constitution. It's people who want the Constitution to only apply to them. Our education system did us proud when they educated the millennials who will soon displace those older whites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2019)

blake9999 said:


>


Putting Ivanka on the house hot seat will get Donald's attention and if she's indicted, it will get her a pardon too. She was involved in the Moscow Trump tower business up to her eyeballs and there are lots of other very interesting questions that she might not want to answer honestly. If she is indicted for perjury and pardoned, congress will bring her right back in and ask the same questions plus a few others and she will have to answer, but hey, daddy can always come through with another pardon if she lies again. Watching her and the rest of these slim balls squirm under oath will be entertaining TV.

Congress ain't done with Matt Whitaker yet either and he is gonna spend long hours in front of the house judiciary committee with extended time for detailed questioning under oath, no 5 minute time limits here, no running out the clock either. Matt is gonna squirm, dance & sweat on the hot seat cause the heat is gonna be turned way up and his ass is gonna be on it for a long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Sorry, I can't go there comparing Soviet Union to the US.
> 
> I'm not going to dispute the need to erase the Electoral College if that's what you mean about needing to fix the Constitution. I simply state that without the large number of people who voted for Trump, the EC wouldn't have been a factor. 42% voted for him when as you say, it was obvious from the beginning he is unfit for office. He maintains about the same amount of support today. Maybe a little less. Those same people would object to your ideas on upgrading our social systems. They also applaud Trump's actions. The control Republicans have across the country in state houses and for the past two years in Washington stemmed from old white reactionary voters who I believe voted Republican because they couldn't stand having a black man in office and then a woman taking office after him. They show up to vote too.
> 
> ...


I did not mean to compare the US with the soviet union, but was trying to illustrate that a constitution is only as good as those who intrepid it and enforce it's provisions, like the emoluments clause for instance. The GOP house and senate were acting more like Putin's party than like a US constitutional body whose duty it was to provide oversight and constitutional enforcement. That situation was partly remedied during the last election and hopefully the cure will be complete with the next one.

The US constitution has been amended several times and will be again, more perfect union stuff and all that. I figure Trump's presidency will cause the SCOTUS to settle some heavy constitutional questions like indicting a sitting president among others. I've found that the structure of a government matters less than integrity and good will of the elected officials who run the government. A constitutional monarchy seems to work as well as a republic for most things. BTW Canada has lots of constitutional issues too

I agree that global change and technology are exacerbating America's existing social ills, racism and xenophobia are not exclusively American issues. Every country on earth has about a third of the population who are absolute assholes, America's current advantage is that Trump has concentrated almost all of them within the republican party!

What we are seeing is the not too distant rumblings of a technological storm that is gonna make the majority of people unemployable. Technological & political change, increased communications, ease of travel, civil wars and other forms of violence and disruption are causing global mass migrations of people. This situation is gonna stress most of the societies on our planet and it's only gonna get worse.

I think the republicans are finished for a few years and after that demographic changes will play an increasingly import role in US elections. Donald will lead to the demise of the right in America, the only question is how far will the pendulum swing to the left. At the rate middle aged white guys are dying off you won't have long to wait, most Trumpers lead shitty lifestyles, many like to drink, a lot!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> When Americans are polled about attitudes regarding race, 60% of white people answer in ways that show they have racist tendencies. Mostly older white They wouldn't say they are racist but answer yes they agree when asked if black people don't experience hardship due to racism. Those people are Trump's base. Along with their racism comes a whole basket full for right wing beliefs and baggage. In ten years, demographic shifts to millenials and larger proportion of brown people will take those people out of power.
> 
> So, no, I don't think the problem is the Constitution. It's people who want the Constitution to only apply to them. Our education system did us proud when they educated the millennials who will soon displace those older whites.


Agreed, about the 40%, history and a tribalistic political structure (party registration and primaries reinforce political identity) has expanded the 33% of assholes present in almost every society a bit. However many whites are repulsed by Trumpism, and along with frightened and alienated minority populations of every description, they should form a solid majority.

Good ideas about education can come from anywhere, Finland is #1 in education, so it would be a good place to look. Most of the reason there are disparities in the American education system is that many Americans are afraid the brown folks might get some. Its the same reason Americans don't have universal healthcare, brown folks might get some. Good public education and affordable or free higher education are prime causes of social mobility, for everybody with brains, including brown folks. There's an old saying that's appropriate to the situation, "Cut yer nose off to spite yer face"!


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Agreed, about the 40%, history and a tribalistic political structure (party registration and primaries reinforce political identity) has expanded the 33% of assholes present in almost every society a bit. However many whites are repulsed by Trumpism, and along with frightened and alienated minority populations of every description, they should form a solid majority.
> 
> Good ideas about education can come from anywhere, Finland is #1 in education, so it would be a good place to look. Most of the reason there are disparities in the American education system is that many Americans are afraid the brown folks might get some. Its the same reason Americans don't have universal healthcare, brown folks might get some. Good public education and affordable or free higher education are prime causes of social mobility, for everybody with brains, including brown folks. There's an old saying that's appropriate to the situation, "Cut yer nose off to spite yer face"!


There is another saying: If you think education is expensive, try ignorance. I get it. The problem we face is, those 60% that are racist also oppose what you propose.

Two more years until we can get rid of the Republican presidency.

Six more years until we can get rid of Republican controlled Senate.

Universal healthcare can't be made into law until those happen. Even then,

It's simply not something that will happen overnight. I don't think it should, either. Not if the Bernie's Medicare for all plan is what gets enacted. We have to do better than that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> There is another saying: If you think education is expensive, try ignorance. I get it. The problem we face is, those 60% that are racist also oppose what you propose.
> 
> Two more years until we can get rid of the Republican presidency.
> 
> ...


Depending on what happens over the next three months or so Donald's days might be numbered as POTUS and as a free citizen. The republican senate majority is at grave risk in 2020 because they will have their votes recorded, in a very public, impeachment trial. They will be damned if they do (by the base) and damned if they don't (by the electorate), because the evidence on multiple counts will be overwhelming and conclusive. From the bare glimpses we've seen thus far, it looks like Uncle Sam has Donald and dozens of other assholes firmly by the balls. The impeachment trial (treason trial) of Donald J Trump will definitively will be entertaining and it will be on all the TV channels! Does he have to be in attendance during the impeachment trial? Can the chief justice, who will be presiding, order Donald tied to his chair and gagged? It might be necessary! It should be a real riot...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Depending on what happens over the next three months or so Donald's days might be numbered as POTUS and as a free citizen. The republican senate majority is at grave risk in 2020 because they will have their votes recorded, in a very public, impeachment trial. They will be damned if they do (by the base) and damned if they don't (by the electorate), because the evidence on multiple counts will be overwhelming and conclusive. From the bare glimpses we've seen thus far, it looks like Uncle Sam has Donald and dozens of other assholes firmly by the balls. The impeachment trial (treason trial) of Donald J Trump will definitively will be entertaining and it will be on all the TV channels! Does he have to be in attendance during the impeachment trial? Can the chief justice, who will be presiding, order Donald tied to his chair and gagged? It might be necessary! It should be a real riot...


I still don't think Trump is going to get impeached or put in jail ever. 

I would be glad to be wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I still don't think Trump is going to get impeached or put in jail ever.
> 
> I would be glad to be wrong.


I don't think we will have to wait too long to find out and once he's out of office only a Pence pardon can save him from life in prison. I wonder how much and when Pence knew about the Russian business, or the other illegal acts during the election? Did he talk to Mueller too, if he was innocent in this business he would have cooperated with the special counsel (secretly)? Pence pardoning Trump would leave him along with the rest of the suckers like Manafort and Flynn holding the bag. Pardoning Trump for treason won't be a very popular or even smart move.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

i don't know what to think about Pence, actually....as far as what he knew or when he knew it....i can imagine both a scenario where they keep him totally in the dark, just using him as a figurehead to fill the spot with someone evangelicals would support...and a scenario where he is totally implicit in everything trump does....not sure which one is more accurate....
i'm not happy about it, but i agree with Fog on this one...if Mueller had something concrete to hit trump with, he would have hit the motherfucker with it by now...trump is apparently just smart enough to distance himself from the people who do his dirty shit for him...and smart enough to obtain and hide dirt on them that he can use to influence them, to protect him, when no sane person would.
trump may go to jail, but if he does, it'll be after he's out of office and all the federal suits he's dodging right now catch up with him, and he won't be impeached...if he was going to be, it would be happening by now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 16, 2019)

for manafort being out of politics for so long to suddenly show up on team trump is not a coincidence. and manafort was very supportive of pence being VP too. i don't think it was just for the Christian vote. the Christians weren't going to vote for hillary no how, no way.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 16, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I still don't think Trump is going to get impeached or put in jail ever.
> 
> I would be glad to be wrong.


impeach? no way with the GOP senate. 

prison? i think trump is looking at numerous state charges of money laundering in NY and FL. fingers crossed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> impeach? no way with the GOP senate.
> 
> prison? i think trump is looking at numerous state charges of money laundering in NY and FL. fingers crossed.


i think those cases are whats going to eventually put him in prison, if anything does.
what i'm waiting on is the pariah effect when he's out of office...what contractor would ever work for him without getting paid up front? what illegals will ever seek work at his properties again, after he sold them down the river? what bank will loan him money, after it becomes public just what a thief he is? what good American would ever work for this piece of shit, after him raping the entire Country? what lawyer would defend him, after the way he's treated every lawyer he's ever had?
who will do his dirty shit for him, after he's thrown EVERYONE under the bus?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think those cases are whats going to eventually put him in prison, if anything does.
> what i'm waiting on is the pariah effect when he's out of office...what contractor would ever work for him without getting paid up front? what illegals will ever seek work at his properties again, after he sold them down the river? what bank will loan him money, after it becomes public just what a thief he is? what good American would ever work for this piece of shit, after him raping the entire Country? what lawyer would defend him, after the way he's treated every lawyer he's ever had?
> who will do his dirty shit for him, after he's thrown EVERYONE under the bus?


steele did an interview with somebody after his dossier and he said the evidence of money laundering was startling. and he didn't have anywhere near the tools that Mueller and southern district of NY have


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> steele did an interview with somebody after his dossier and he said the evidence of money laundering was startling. and he didn't have anywhere near the tools that Mueller and southern district of NY have


if someone has found a smoking gun, they should use it to shoot his big orange ass with....wtf are they waiting on now?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if someone has found a smoking gun, they should use it to shoot his big orange ass with....wtf are they waiting on now?


i think it's a good tactic to wait (as long as he doesn't blow up the world)

he wont' be impeached at least by the Senate. and if the House does, his base will just think the deep state is out to get trump

and indicting a sitting potus could be held up in court for a long time and who knows what this SCoTUS will do

just pray he doesn't win in 2020 and there will be a gaggle of people lined up to indict him when he steps out of the WH


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i think it's a good tactic to wait (as long as he doesn't blow up the world)
> 
> he wont' be impeached at least by the Senate. and if the House does, his base will just think the deep state is out to get trump
> 
> ...


he won't step out of the whitehouse if he wins in 2020...someone will kill him...i open the news every day hoping to see the headline "trump dead"....i don't care if his fat ass dies from a cheeto embolism, or of someone blows the rotten pumpkin he calls a head straight the fuck to hell...seems like it's the only way we'll ever get rid of his pathetic fucking ass...evil worthless traitorous pieces of shit don't die young


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> for manafort being out of politics for so long to suddenly show up on team trump is not a coincidence. and manafort was very supportive of pence being VP too. i don't think it was just for the Christian vote. the Christians weren't going to vote for hillary no how, no way.


trump and manafort have been close buddies since the early 80s, when the russians started grooming donald to be their asset


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> trump and manafort have been close buddies since the early 80s, when the russians started grooming donald to be their asset


true. i should have said US politics. paul's been in Ukrainian politics. and i think he saw this as an easy way to repay the oligarchs the tens of millions he owed them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2019)

Call me an optimist, but I do believe the house will impeach and prosecute Donald before the US senate. The democrats like Mueller need to be extra careful in hunting this beast, ya only get one shot. The democrats are in no hurry to do Donald, there are lots of hearings on hundreds of subjects that will make plenty of bad headlines and news stories for Trump to come first, closer to the election would be best for the democrats. Trump will be impeached, whether he is convicted by 2/3's of the republican senate is another matter.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 16, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Call me an optimist, but I do believe the house will impeach and prosecute Donald before the US senate. The democrats like Mueller need to be extra careful in hunting this beast, ya only get one shot. The democrats are in no hurry to do Donald, there are lots of hearings on hundreds of subjects that will make plenty of bad headlines and news stories for Trump to come first, closer to the election would be best for the democrats. Trump will be impeached, whether he is convicted by 2/3's of the republican senate is another matter.


Vote him out of office in 2020 and then we can arrest and convict and lock him up....no republican interference needed...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> for manafort being out of politics for so long to suddenly show up on team trump is not a coincidence. and manafort was very supportive of pence being VP too. i don't think it was just for the Christian vote. the Christians weren't going to vote for hillary no how, no way.


Speaking of Christians, I haven't heard much from Jesus since the anti Christ Trump came on the scene, Jesus used to be every republicans best buddy! Jesus sure took a hike, I haven't seen hide nor hair, or even heard a peep about Jesus since ole Cheeto Jesus cast his spell over the republican party and cast out the patriots and true Christians. It didn't take that bunch long to go from all American christian patriots, to treasonous, heathen, orange devil worshipers!

At the risk of mixing metaphors!

Strong is the dark side with in the Donald, great power has he over the weak minded and evil...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Vote him out of office in 2020 and then we can arrest and convict and lock him up....no republican interference needed...


It might come to that, but an impeachment trial would answer a lot of questions and make the senate republicans own their votes in a very public impeachment trial. Many GOP seats are up for grabs in 2020 and the public hearings during the investigative phase in the house will stun many Americans and expose even more wrong doing. The democrats aren't gonna rush into impeachment, but their base expects it, Trump is guilty as sin on multiple counts and they will time the trial for maximum effect in the 2020 election. I don't think the republicans will want to go into 2020 with Donald as POTUS, much less if he is free to bitch tweet about how he was removed. America needs to do more than vote Trump out of office, there's the republican senate majority to deal with and the house majority to increase. 

As soon as a new POTUS is sworn in the cuffs will go on Donald's wrists, they would perp walk him from the inauguration, his only way out would be to jump on AF1 and run for Moscow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know what to think about Pence, actually....as far as what he knew or when he knew it....i can imagine both a scenario where they keep him totally in the dark, just using him as a figurehead to fill the spot with someone evangelicals would support...and a scenario where he is totally implicit in everything trump does....not sure which one is more accurate....
> i'm not happy about it, but i agree with Fog on this one...if Mueller had something concrete to hit trump with, he would have hit the motherfucker with it by now...trump is apparently just smart enough to distance himself from the people who do his dirty shit for him...and smart enough to obtain and hide dirt on them that he can use to influence them, to protect him, when no sane person would.
> trump may go to jail, but if he does, it'll be after he's out of office and all the federal suits he's dodging right now catch up with him, and he won't be impeached...if he was going to be, it would be happening by now.


https://www.newsweek.com/mike-pence-mentions-trump-met-silence-1333887

Pence helps clarify his own position....a very stupid position, apparently...now i'm just as worried about the possibility of
president Pence as i am about president dump


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> i think it's a good tactic to wait (as long as he doesn't blow up the world)
> 
> he wont' be impeached at least by the Senate. and if the House does, his base will just think the deep state is out to get trump
> 
> ...


i don't think it's a good idea to wait...the longer you leave his ass in office fucking things up, the longer it's going to take to clean up all the trump shit...the sooner he's gone, the sooner the country, and the world can breath easy and start working on things that actually will help everyone, instead of setting the entire world back every time he opens his mouth or signs his name to another useless, hateful, counterproductive piece of shit trump law...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know what to think about Pence, actually....as far as what he knew or when he knew it....i can imagine both a scenario where they keep him totally in the dark, just using him as a figurehead to fill the spot with someone evangelicals would support...and a scenario where he is totally implicit in everything trump does....not sure which one is more accurate....
> i'm not happy about it, but i agree with Fog on this one...if Mueller had something concrete to hit trump with, he would have hit the motherfucker with it by now...trump is apparently just smart enough to distance himself from the people who do his dirty shit for him...and smart enough to obtain and hide dirt on them that he can use to influence them, to protect him, when no sane person would.
> trump may go to jail, but if he does, it'll be after he's out of office and all the federal suits he's dodging right now catch up with him, and he won't be impeached...if he was going to be, it would be happening by now.


When they go after Trump with a senate impeachment trial, they are gonna have their ducks lined up, the house recently changed hands and the committees have just begun their inquiries and I'm pretty sure they will get their hands on Mueller's report to kick start things into over drive. Trump cheated several different ways besides colluding with the Russians to fraudulently obtain his office in the 2016 election and I figure Mueller can prove it all. Remember Trump and crew were ignorant, lazy, sloppy and stupid traitors who communicated their conspiracy on email and text for Christ's sake. The got Trumps lawyer (Cohen), his bean counter, his buddy Pecker by the pecker and a host of his minions in the bag, shit they've even got tapes too and literally tons of documents. Individual #1 is already an un-indicted co-conspirator in the election fraud case that put Cohen away and might put Pecker away too.

It hasn't been a month yet since the change in the house and the republicans have delayed appointing members to investigating committees, so it might take a few months to get the ball rolling or it might happen really quickly with the leaking or release of the Mueller report. The FBI and Mueller have been doing years of intensive leg work on this matter and can jump start the whole impeachment thing. It's gonna be interesting reality TV, as in Donald meets reality head first!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2019)

*‘Evidence in plain sight’ of Trump collusion with Russia, Schiff says*
By PATRICK TEMPLE-WEST
02/17/2019 10:55 AM EST
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/02/17/trump-russia-collusion-adam-schiff-1173434

House Intelligence Chairman Adam Schiff said Sunday that there is ample evidence Donald Trump’s presidential campaign colluded with Russia.

In an interview on CNN, Schiff rejected Senate Intelligence Chairman Richard Burr’s statements from earlier this month, in which Burr said evidence shows no collusion by the Trump campaign and Russia.“Chairman Burr must have a different word for it,” Schiff told host Dana Bash on “State of the Union,” pointing to communications between Russia and Donald Trump Jr. and former Trump aides George Papadopoulos and Michael Flynn.

“You can see evidence in plain sight on the issue of collusion, pretty compelling evidence,” Schiff said, adding, “There is a difference between seeing evidence of collusion and being able to prove a criminal conspiracy beyond a reasonable doubt.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2019)

It looks like Michael Cohen is gonna fire a half dozen torpedoes point blank right into Trump's side. Cohen's testimony should be entertaining to say the very least, Donald should be losing what little is left of his mind over this one. Mikey is gonna fuck Trump, he has documents and other witnesses including Donald's bean counter and Pecker along with AMI, to back him up. You just know that congress is gonna want to hear more about all of this stuff, much more. The republicans are gonna try to turn today's hearings into a circus, but it won't help, most people will just catch replays of the juicy parts on the cable shows.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen will testify that Trump knew Roger Stone talked with WikiLeaks about DNC email dump*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/27/politics/michael-cohen-testimony/index.html

(CNN)Donald Trump's former attorney Michael Cohen is prepared to testify that Trump was aware of longtime adviser Roger Stone's efforts to reach out to WikiLeaks in advance of its release of damaging information about Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign, according to a copy of his public testimony submitted to Congress and obtained by CNN.

In a stunning 20-page statement provided Tuesday night to lawmakers, Cohen details a wide range of allegations against Trump -- from making racist comments about African-Americans to participating during his presidency in an illegal hush-money scheme to keep his alleged extramarital affairs quiet -- as well as suggesting Trump faked a medical condition to get out of serving in the Vietnam War.
And Cohen will provide new details saying Trump was engaged in an aggressive pursuit of a major project in Russia in 2016, alleging the President's attorneys edited Cohen's 2017 testimony when he lied to Congress, downplaying the efforts to build a Trump Tower in Moscow.
He says Trump never directly ordered him to lie to Congress but he believed he was carrying out an order given his interactions with Trump, who was making public statements about not having any business dealings with Russia.
In short, Cohen calls Trump a "racist," a "conman" and a "cheat."
In the testimony, Cohen will allege that, in 2016, he witnessed Trump taking a phone call from Stone, who was on speakerphone.
"Mr. Stone told Mr. Trump that he had just gotten off the phone with Julian Assange and that Mr. Assange told Mr. Stone that, within a couple of days, there would be a massive dump of emails that would damage Hillary Clinton's campaign," Cohen will say, according to his prepared testimony.
Trump responded, according to Cohen: "Wouldn't that be great."
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2019)

I expect good things to come. I'm especially looking forward to indictment(s) Friday. Barr is not going to be the loyalist dotard wants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2019)

This is just getting going, of course congress is gonna want to know more about this festering pile of shit. Mikey will be getting day passes from prison to testify before congress, fuck they might as well put a cell in the basement of the capital building, because Cohen has a long tale to tell and it might take some time. If anybody can fuck Donald it's Michael Cohen and he sure looks ready, able and willing. He spent a decade fucking over other people for Trump, so he must have picked up some skills on how to do it...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ari Melber: Extraordinary Testimony, 'Damning Series Of Allegations' | MSNBC*




MSNBC's Katy Tur talks to Ari Melber and former federal prosecutor Glenn Kirschner about Michael Cohen's testimony in front of the House committee. Kirschner points out the the testimony alleges the president conspired to violate campaign finance law continued well into the White House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2019)

Here are just a few of the reasons that Donald has a date with a prison cell and there are lots more reasons, not including the Russian conspiracy and election fraud crimes. Donald would have to live ten thousand years to serve the time he 's gonna get over all the shit they will eventually charge him with, this is just the opening act. I figure they are gonna go for RICO convictions on the whole Trump clan and anybody stupid enough to carry water for them. Donald is gonna lose more than the presidency over this shit, he's also gonna lose his freedom and his fortune by the time Uncle Sam is done with him and his family. Everything except a noose is on the table and Donald knows it, he is in far over his head and his plunge to the bottom is accelerating after a spectacular splash down.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Michael Cohen Documents Raise Questions About Donald Trump Financial Fraud | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow looks at an example from the Donald Trump financial documents submitted by Michael Cohen as part of his House Oversight Committee testimony, in which Trump appears to adjust the valuation of a piece of real estate to change how he would look to a bank, which would be a crime if that's the case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2019)

*Michael Cohen’s Evidence Was A Last Minute Add, He’s Got More To Tell | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Rep. Raja Krishnamoorthi tells Lawrence that Michael Cohen has more to tell and will come back on March 6th to provide more information. Lawrence also talks with David Cay Johnston and Emily Jane Fox who had a stunning revelation about Cohen’s evidence.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 4, 2019)

*How Giuliani Might Take Down Trump*

The parallels between the Mafia and the Trump Organization are striking, and Giuliani perfected the template for prosecuting organized crime.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/opinion/rudy-giuliani-trump.html


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 4, 2019)

It may never happen as we need about a dozen Republican Senators to put country before party...I don't like our chances anymore


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> It may never happen as we need about a dozen Republican Senators to put country before party...I don't like our chances anymore


We only need 4.

We already have them on the national emergency debacle. 

It wont take much to get them on board for impeachment. 

The last thing on earth the GOP wants to do is hang their hopes on a president under impeachment. They will can his ass and find a replacement before the election if it comes to that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> We only need 4.
> 
> We already have them on the national emergency debacle.
> 
> ...


especially when the evidence of his crimes is literally irrefutable


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 4, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> especially when the evidence of his crimes is literally irrefutable


That is DJT jr's sig...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> That is DJT jr's sig...


my house is worth about $400,000 on the open market but i told the bank it was worth $10,000,000 when i asked the bank for a loan. 

that's legal right


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> That is DJT jr's sig...


It's the trust account. Anyone that's a member of the trust (the entire Trump family) can draw from it.

That's how they thought they wouldn't get caught.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2019)

Bend over Donald it's time fur yer anal probe, spread em wide and get comfy cause this is gonna hurt, a lot.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*House Democrats announce broad probe into allegations of obstruction of justice*
By Manu Raju and Jeremy Herb, CNN
Updated 3:30 PM ET, Mon March 4, 2019
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/04/politics/congress-investigates-obstruction-justice-jerry-nadler/index.html

(CNN)House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler on Monday announced a sweeping investigation into President Donald Trump's campaign, businesses, transition and administration, a probe that would lay the groundwork for Democrats if they choose to pursue impeachment proceedings against the President.

The Judiciary Committee on Monday sent letters to 81 people and entities -- including the White House, the Justice Department, senior campaign officials, Trump Organization officials and the President's sons — marking the start of a broad investigation that will tackle questions including possible corruption, obstruction of justice, hush-money payments to women, collusion with Russia and allegations of the President abusing his office and using it for personal gain.

They are demanding responses within two weeks.

The requests outline a sprawling investigation, seeking documents and communications on issues that include FBI Director James Comey's firing, possible pardons offered to Trump officials, Trump's finances and foreign governments, "catch-and-kill" payments involving the National Enquirer's parent company and Trump, Trump campaign contacts with Russians and WikiLeaks and communications between Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin.
*more...*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 4, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> We only need 4.
> 
> We already have them on the national emergency debacle.
> 
> ...


Not true to vote for impeachment it takes 2/3 of the senate ...so, 67?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2019)

I wonder when this sleazy cocksucker will end up in an orange jumpsuit. If Barr booted him from the DOJ it could be a good thing, or Trump could make him the new head of the FBI!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Matthew Whitaker has left the Justice Department
His next career move is unknown, but Whitaker has told friends that he will remain in Washington because there are "many opportunities here," sources said.*
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/justice-department/matthew-whitaker-has-left-justice-department-n978956

By Julia Ainsley
WASHINGTON — Former acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker left his position at the Justice Department on Saturday, a department spokeswoman said.

Whitaker had been serving as a senior counselor at the Justice Department since Attorney General William Barr was sworn in last month.

His next career move is unknown, but Whitaker has told friends that he will remain in Washington because there are "many opportunities here," according to sources who have spoken with him in recent days.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2019)

Here are some of the many reasons why Trump will die in prison. Cohen is gonna step on Donald's neck to reduce his prison sentence by squealing his head off to congress. Who needs Mueller when you've got Cohen, his tapes, documents and cancelled checks, then there are all the other Trump people who will testify too, including his accountant. When the feds have the mouth piece and the bean counter in the bag it's usually game over, even for Teflon Don.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cohen Lawyer: ‘Literally No Way To Dispute’ That Trump Committed A Crime | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lanny Davis, one of Michael Cohen's lawyers, tells Lawrence that the hush money payments made to Michael Cohen are irrefutable evidence that Trump has committed crimes.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 6, 2019)

this about does it and yet only scratches the surface..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 6, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> this about does it and yet only scratches the surface..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295480


Nice! You did a screen cap without your entire name appearing on it.







+++rep!


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 6, 2019)

LMAO!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks like more indictments coming Friday, I wonder if the MAGA morons are getting tired of all the bigly winning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like more indictments coming Friday, I wonder if the MAGA morons are getting tired of all the bigly winning.


Things have been warming up nicely, March should be a hot month for Donald and company and by April the house should be ready to burn the fucker at the stake. This is just getting started, grab yer popcorn and strap into yer seat cause it's gonna be the greatest show on earth and one Helluva ride. Once ole Uncle Sam shits out Donald from the POTUS job, he'll stomp him into the ground like a cockroach.

Hard core MAGA morons are incapable of learning, he'll always have 35% no matter what happens. They could have a video of him blowing Putin and it wouldn't make any difference to his base, same thing goes for shooting Uncle Sam on 5th Avenue. Donald might be an idiot, but he's smarter than the 40+% of the country who would vote for him and who think he's doing a great job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2019)

the strategy is not for one bombshell or another, it is for a long and slow process that repeatedly hammers home one simple message. donald is a criminal

after enough hearings over many many months this message will be an inescapable part of any discussion involving politics

it will not matter to the brainwashed 35% but for the rest of america it will be hammered home

same thing happened to nixon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

the question that keeps popping into my head is "how the fuck did it take this long for people to see this shit?"...i never, ever looked at trump and thought "there's a fine human being.".....from the day i became aware of him, my opinion has been low, and has dropped the more i learn....well before he had any political aspirations, he was just a slimy slum lord with delusions of grandeur, an overblown used car salesman, truly the descendant of draft dodging pimps and slum lords...with a rich tradition of failed businesses going back at least three generations....now, he's all those things, AND a traitor, a tax cheat, a ....well, you know the litany....
and i am average at best....i saw it, and i'm average...that means that at least half of the country is not only below average (which is...well, average) they're voting this motherfucking monkey into the whitehouse below average.
that's scary...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> the strategy is not for one bombshell or another, it is for a long and slow process that repeatedly hammers home one simple message. donald is a criminal
> 
> after enough hearings over many many months this message will be an inescapable part of any discussion involving politics
> 
> ...


Cohen had that many suitcases of documents with him during his committee testimony yesterday that it looked like he was gonna move into the house. He had three cart loads of documents for a day's worth of closed door testimony and I'm pretty sure they were all full of juicy stuff. I figure Cohen is more of a threat to Trump than Mueller and this process could move along more swiftly than many people realize, they got Donald by the balls a dozen different ways. If they can remove Donald from office the RICO charges and Russia business can come later, it'll be a hard rain of shoes for Trump from here on out.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

Trump will never face a RICO charge. I don't know where you're getting that idea.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/432961-trump-threatens-to-block-networks-from-hosting-debates-after-dems

oh no....trump has to debate...this motherfucker CANNOT shut his god damn mouth to save his life...and he's going to turn down an opportunity to lie to the American people AGAIN?....not fucking likely...if this narcissistic cocksucker can pass up an opportunity to be on tv, better look up, cause the fucking sky will be falling...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

And the hits keep coming, yet another slam dunk impeachable offence...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump FBI Building Scandal Returns Minus GOP Cover From Oversight | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow reports on the evidence suggesting that Donald Trump, to the detriment of taxpayers, interfered in plans for a new FBI headquarters to protect his hotel from potential competition from a new neighboring development.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Trump will never face a RICO charge. I don't know where you're getting that idea.


When he's removed from office, I don't see why he shouldn't, but there's plenty to put him away on for the rest of his life anyway. RICO would make cleaning up the mess so much easier, pardons for all would be problematic if there were also a couple of dozen Russians involved along with Trump. Uncle Sam will have some kind of conspiracy charge(s) waiting for Donald and they should be easy to prove too, just like everything else seems to be. Once this guy goes down, the fall will accelerate fast, yer gonna see a cascade effect of indictments and convictions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

*How Donald Trump Got Involved in a Global Fraud | The New Yorker*




Adam Davidson follows the money trail in one of President Donald Trump's past deals all the way to Vladimir Putin.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When he's removed from office, I don't see why he shouldn't, but there's plenty to put him away on for the rest of his life anyway. RICO would make cleaning up the mess so much easier, pardons for all would be problematic if there were also a couple of dozen Russians involved along with Trump. Uncle Sam will have some kind of conspiracy charge(s) waiting for Donald and they should be easy to prove too, just like everything else seems to be. Once this guy goes down, the fall will accelerate fast, yer gonna see a cascade effect of indictments and convictions.


I don't think you know what the RICO statute is.

Trump breaks the law. Several times. That does not constitute RICO. It doesn't meet the statute.

Now if Trump, Elon Musk, Bill Gates, and Sean Hannity were all in business together breaking the law, then you have a RICO. One man cheating on his taxes and making illegal campaign contributions and inflating his net worth doesn't constitute a multi-player ongoing criminal conspiracy for a RICO case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I don't think you know what the RICO statute is.
> 
> Trump breaks the law. Several times. That does not constitute RICO. It doesn't meet the statute.
> 
> Now if Trump, Elon Musk, Bill Gates, and Sean Hannity were all in business together breaking the law, then you have a RICO. One man cheating on his taxes and making illegal campaign contributions and inflating his net worth doesn't constitute a multi-player ongoing criminal conspiracy for a RICO case.


When taken in it's totality I think RICO would apply to Trump and his associates, but there would be no need to go there. As you said there are plenty of laws that have been broken and impeachable offenses committed and the evidence is overwhelming. The first priority is to remove Trump from office, then worry about picking from a large menu of possible indictments. There will be lot's of public hearings happening, America and Trump will learn a lot about congressional oversight, especially when real crimes are involved.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When taken in it's totality I think RICO would apply to Trump and his associates, but there would be no need to go there.


You are completely, totally, and in every way possible WRONG. What you THINK is irrelevant.

First off, Trump has never been involved in racketeering. Guess what? That's what the R in RICO stands for. For fucks sake man, it's OK to admit you don't know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> That's what the R in RICO stands for


As in a money laundering racket, which was an on going long term criminal conspiracy. RICO is not that big a reach in this case, but it should be unnecessary, Donald has provided plenty of proof. I'm just speculating on the news, I'm not a lawyer, but I have heard lawyers speaking of it on the cable shows. There's a lot to choose from when indicting Trump, I imagine they are gonna go with the low hanging fruit first.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

*sigh*

Again, one person laundering money does not make a RICO case. At all. Not even close. Trump isn't even being investigated at all for Money Laundering to begin with. He's being investigated for illegal campaign contributions, abuse of power and possible tax evasion.

But do continue to make shit up because it makes you feel smart.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Again, one person laundering money does not make a RICO case. At all. Not even close. Trump isn't even being investigated at all for Money Laundering to begin with. He's being investigated for illegal campaign contributions, abuse of power and possible tax evasion.
> 
> But do continue to make shit up because it makes you feel smart.


That's just the beginning of the list, we are really just getting going in the house with the investigations. Where do you think Trump has been getting his money for the past ten years with his credit rating? He's been the Russian condo king for years and eventually that is where this whole sordid mess is going, money laundering for the Russians and it's part of Putin's hold over him. 

Ya start with the low hanging fruit and we've seen plenty of examples of that in the past week with illegal campaign contributions and Cohen's testimony, but that is just the beginning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.justia.com/criminal/docs/rico/

"RICO allows for prosecution of all individuals involved in a corrupt organization."
they might be able to make a rico case about the charity he ran into the ground, because so many people are involved in it, but that would about be it, and it doesn't seem like the best way for them to go in that case. they would probably be better off pursuing individual charges, and using them as leverage to get some of them to testify against the rest...


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.justia.com/criminal/docs/rico/
> 
> "RICO allows for prosecution of* all individuals involved in a corrupt organization*."
> they might be able to make a rico case about the charity he ran into the ground, because so many people are involved in it, but that would about be it, and it doesn't seem like the best way for them to go in that case. they would probably be better off pursuing individual charges, and using them as leverage to get some of them to testify against the rest...


Relevant part highlighted.

The biggest fraudster of all time was Bernie Madoff. Not even he was RICO'd. Why? Because it was HIS organization. Nobody else's.

If Trump has proven anything, it's that he works of, by and for himself. It's HIS charity, nobody else's. It's HIS university, nobody else's. That's why they couldn't RICO him: it's JUST HIM. It doesn't matter how many people are working for him, that doesn't constitute a RICO.

A RICO is *SEVERAL DIFFERENT INDIVIDUALS WORKING TOGETHER IN AN ONGOING CRIMINAL CONSPIRACY.*

Let me dumb it down:

The FBI is investigating a drug dealer in Virginia. The guy is pretty big time. He moves, by their estimates, 20 million dollars per year. Over the course of a multi-year investigation, they find out that he buys his drugs from a kingpin in Texas. After investigating him for a year or two, they also find out that both of those guys are using an investment banker in New York to launder their money by way of real estate and stocks/bonds.

Now, the FBI has options. They can either charge each man individually, OR they can RICO them and try them all simultaneously for all their crimes together.

RICO is a very, very risky proposition and is very, very rarely used. It's like the insanity defense: you see it a lot on TV, but the reality is far, far different because the bar is set very, very high for both.

In a RICO, you would have to prove that ALL of those entities acted knowingly together over a period of time in an ongoing criminal conspiracy to get a conviction. If you lose against one, you lose against them all.

Trump will never, ever in a million years face a RICO. At most, they'll nail him for campaign finance violations, tax evasion, bank fraud and that's about it. On a good day. About the only people he's ever laundered money for are the Russians, which of course wouldn't constitute a RICO.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Relevant part highlighted.
> 
> The biggest fraudster of all time was Bernie Madoff. Not even he was RICO'd. Why? Because it was HIS organization. Nobody else's.
> 
> ...


Dude, RICO was made to prosecute scumbags like donald


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Dude, RICO was made to prosecute scumbags like donald


The funny part about it is it was created by his now lawyer Rudi. I think it would be totally hillarious if he were convicted under it.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Dude, RICO was made to prosecute scumbags like donald


No, it wasn't.

It was made to go after organized crime.

Back before RICO, it was next to impossible to stop organized crime because they knew the law very, very well. If they weren't directly involved with the crime, it was essentially impossible to ever convict them.

What's more, they (law enforcement) knew that the mob bosses all met, all discussed things, all divided up territories and actions. But, say one family committed 5 murders. Well, there was nothing they could do except against the people that carried out those murders, even though they knew full well that several of the mob bosses gave their permission for it to happen. Proving conspiracy was, at best, iffy.

They tried many times and failed.

That's the entire reason that RICO was created: To make them all responsible for the crimes they were a part of even if they were not directly responsible for that given crime.

It's what devastated organized crime in this country. Here's a layman's example of a before and after scenario.

Before RICO:
Family 1 - 2 counts murder in the first - Two men from the family go to jail for life.
Family 2 - 5 counts money laundering - 5 people from the family go to jail for 10 years tops.
Family 3 - 2 counts obstruction of justice, one count racketeering - one guy from the family goes to jail for 12 years.
Family 4 - 5 counts of bank fraud - 2 guys go to jail for 5 years.

After RICO, EVERYBODY goes to jail for life because they are ALL guilty of ALL of those crimes because they were all a part of an ongoing criminal conspiracy.

Trump doesn't do shit like that. He doesn't have that kind of setup at all. RICO wouldn't apply even if you tried to make it apply. There is nobody else. It's just him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> No, it wasn't.
> 
> It was made to go after organized crime.
> 
> ...


Donald is organized crime


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Donald is organized crime


Then you have no clue what organized crime is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

*Why The Trump Organization Now Risks Being Charged As A Criminal Enterprise*
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2019/03/06/why-the-trump-organization-now-risks-being-charged-as-a-criminal-enterprise/#d49c9883a187
Steve Denning Senior Contributor


"The guilty have a head start, and retribution is always slow of foot, but it catches up".
—Horace, Odes, Book III, Ode 2

I have already suggested "What The Mueller Report Will Say" about the Russia investigation, including the possibility that President Trump will be found to have become involved, wittingly or unwittingly, in multiple criminal conspiracies. But President Trump’s legal troubles are far from over, even if, as some implausibly suggest, that the Mueller Report turns out to be a “dud.”

Beyond Russia, Michael Cohen’s testimony last week before the House Oversight Committee pointed to the possibility of wide-ranging criminality within the Trump Organization before, during and after the 2016 presidential campaign, including election finance violations, bank fraud, charity fraud, tax fraud, insurance fraud, obstruction of justice and suborning perjury.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice! You did a screen cap without your entire name appearing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh..it's just us here right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

Here is an article by a former prosecutor, currently a legal talking head on MSNBC
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Trump Probe Looks a Lot Like a RICO Investigation*
*The crimes reportedly under investigation—money laundering, fraud, conspiracy—could amount to a criminal enterprise. That’s how my team of prosecutors put away Detroit’s mayor.*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/new-trump-probe-looks-a-lot-like-a-rico-investigation

Referring to a cooperator as a “rat,” President Trump sometimes sounds like a mob boss. He may ultimately be prosecuted like one, too.

While some reports say that Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation is winding down, it appears that another investigation is just gearing up. According to reports in The Wall Street Journal and The New York Times, a grand jury in the Southern District of New York recently issued a subpoena to the Trump inaugural committee, seeking documents relating to donors and spending. According to reports, the subpoena indicates that prosecutors are investigating conspiracy against the United States, false statements, mail fraud, wire fraud, money laundering and violations of campaign finance and inaugural committee laws. In addition, CNN has reported that federal prosecutors in Manhattan have expressed interest in interviewing executives from the Trump Organization.

It is impossible to know exactly what the federal prosecutors in Manhattan are investigating, but the wide array of crimes brings to mind a case that was prosecuted in Detroit when I served as U.S. Attorney for the Eastern District of Michigan. Former Detroit Mayor Kwame Kilpatrick and several of his associates were convicted under the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act, also known as RICO.
*more...*


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

They're morons selling papers and clicks. Just like the idiots that said Trump Jr. was going to be picked up any day, and then pardoned that I said was moronic, would never happen and guess what...it *NEVER HAPPENED.*

Look, RICO is made for one reason: *TO GET MULTIPLE HIGH PROFILE PEOPLE.*

Who else are you going to get besides Trump? Answer that one.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> They're morons selling papers and clicks. Just like the idiots that said Trump Jr. was going to be picked up any day, and then pardoned that I said was moronic, would never happen and guess what...it *NEVER HAPPENED.*
> 
> Look, RICO is made for one reason: *TO GET MULTIPLE HIGH PROFILE PEOPLE.*
> 
> Who else are you going to get besides Trump? Answer that one.


The Trump family, Roger Stone , Rudy Guillani and the book keeper ....


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Trump family, Roger Stone , Rudy Guillani and the book keeper ....


Nope.

Half the Trump family is protected by privilege. That's out.

Roger Stone is already charged. He's out.

Rudy Giuliani? LMAO!!! He's a lawyer. Not even on the table.

What book keeper?

Again, NONE of that is RICO material. At all. You don't RICO one man and a few employees. You RICO several different high profile people working together. If this were EVER going to be a RICO case, it would have been with Manafort, Gates, Flynn and possibly Cohen.

That ship already sailed. There is nobody left now but Trump. Anybody else that has a few petty crimes against them nobody is going to care about, let alone RICO. It's simply far, far, far to risky to even think about, let alone actually engage in.

Example: Say you RICO'd the entire Trump family. If the jury finds Trump Jr. not guilty of one single crime in the RICO case, *EVERYBODY WALKS FREE*.

You really going to risk that as a prosecutor?

*FUCK NO.*


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Lets just cut to the chase. Trump is as guilty as a cat in the gold fish bowl and he will be going down for it. And along the way he will be taking others with him, probably his family members.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

They are not protected if Mueller filed sealed Rico indictments
All it takes is a group of people conspiring together and provable


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2019/03/06/why-the-trump-organization-now-risks-being-charged-as-a-criminal-enterprise/#2ff691e83a18


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> sealed Rico indictments


No such thing.



Herb & Suds said:


> All it takes is a group of people conspiring together and provable


Yes and no.

Again, and I've explained this many times, RICO is* NOT* about prosecuting members of the same exact origination. To date, that has never, ever, ever been even attempted, let alone done. RICO is much more about organized crime: different organizations working together to a common end.

For instance, in organized crime RICO's, you had *COMPLETELY DIFFERENT MOBS* all tried for the same crimes because they all worked together to make them happen.

That is not what Trump is all about. It's just him ordering other people to do his bidding. For starters, it doesn't fit the statute at all and probably would never make it past a judge for RICO status.

Secondly, you would never,* EVER* do that as a prosecutor with a single entity, which the Trump organization is.

What you would want to do is exactly what they are presently doing: picking it apart one person at a time from the bottom up. Each person gives you more people. You get those people, put the fire under their ass, they flip and give you more people, rinse-repeat until you get to the top.

By that time you have Trump and he has nowhere to go. At the end of the day, one man is your target, not many. That's why RICO doesn't apply and never will.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm aware it is designed to get the leader and I bet it is what happens...as far as the others the southern district is gong to clean house if Trump is not re-elected


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm aware it is designed to get the leader


Again, RICO is *NOT* designed to get* ONE* leader. It's purpose is to get many. That's why it doesn't apply to Trump at all.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 7, 2019)

Bet they’re shitting their calvins whatever the details


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Again, RICO is *NOT* designed to get* ONE* leader. It's purpose is to get many. That's why it doesn't apply to Trump at all.


Did you even bother reading that article in Forbes ?
Here I'll make it easier for you...sometimes you are just wrong


Under the RICO Act, when an organization is found to have committed at least two acts of racketeering activity within the last ten years, then prosecutors can seek to charge the organization as a criminal enterprise and pursue everyone involved in the organization as part of an organized conspiracy.

“Racketeering activity” under the RICO Act comprises some 35 types of criminal activity including bribery, extortion, fraud, wire fraud, obstruction of justice, witness tampering, money laundering, and harboring aliens, i.e. precisely the kind of criminal activity that Michael Cohen’s testimony for the Oversight Committee pointed to.

Under the RICO Act, a person who has committed at least two acts of racketeering activity within a 10-year period can be charged with racketeering if a person’s acts relate in one of four ways to the enterprise:


the person invested the proceeds of the pattern of racketeering activity in the enterprise; or
the person acquired or maintained an interest in, or control of, the enterprise through the pattern of racketeering activity; or
the person conducted or participated in the affairs of the enterprise "through" the pattern of racketeering activity; or
the person conspired to do one of the above.
In essence, the enterprise can be either the 'prize,' 'instrument,' 'victim,' or 'perpetrator' of the racketeers, or all of the above.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2019)

Atta boy Micheal Cohen this is how it's done, fuck Donald and sue him at the same time for doing it!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen sues the Trump Organization*
By Melanie Schuman and Erica Orden Updated 1:40 PM ET, Thu March 7, 2019
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/07/politics/michael-cohen-sues-the-trump-organization/index.html

New York (CNN)President Donald Trump's former lawyer and fixer, Michael Cohen, is suing the Trump Organization, saying it failed to fulfill its contractual obligations to indemnify him or pay his attorneys' fees relating to his work after he began cooperating with federal investigators.

Cohen cites congressional hearings and the Mueller investigation as examples of his work as well as the $130,000 payment to Stormy Daniels.
In his complaint, Cohen says his legal bills for the criminal investigations he faced totaled $1.9 million.
"By failing to pay Mr. Cohen's attorneys' fees and costs and other amounts incurred in connection with the matters, the Trump Organization has breached the indemnification agreement," the filing states.

The filing is dated Thursday and was filed in the New York state Supreme Court.

This story is breaking and will be updated.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 7, 2019)

I ought to file a lawsuit against Trump for the depression he's causing me with his failed presidency.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 7, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Under the RICO Act, when an organization is found to have committed at least two acts of racketeering activity within the last ten years, then prosecutors can seek to charge the organization as a criminal enterprise and pursue everyone involved in the organization as part of an organized conspiracy.


Which is what I've said at least 20 times that all of you have completely fucking ignored.

*THERE IS NOBODY ELSE BUT TRUMP THAT'S BEEN DOING IT!!!
*
Nobody ever works for him for very long and you'd be hard pressed to ever prove that any of them were really aware of what the master plan was from the outset.

Merciful fucking Christ. READ!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> I ought to file a lawsuit against Trump for the depression he's causing me with his failed presidency.


my depression lifted after the House flipped in November.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Atta boy Micheal Cohen this is how it's done, fuck Donald and sue him at the same time for doing it!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Michael Cohen sues the Trump Organization*
> By Melanie Schuman and Erica Orden Updated 1:40 PM ET, Thu March 7, 2019
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> the strategy is not for one bombshell or another, it is for a long and slow process that repeatedly hammers home one simple message. donald is a criminal
> 
> after enough hearings over many many months this message will be an inescapable part of any discussion involving politics
> 
> ...


and yet what nixon did, pales in comparison..if watergate happened today would nixon have even been prosecuted?- hmmmm think about THAT one men.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2019)

*MOST REPUBLICANS WOULDN'T SUPPORT DONALD TRUMP'S IMPEACHMENT EVEN IF MUELLER PROVES HE ACCEPTED RUSSIAN ASSISTANCE OR OBSTRUCTED JUSTICE, POLL SHOWS*
https://www.newsweek.com/republicans-support-donald-trump-impeachment-russian-assistance-mueller-1355656

Most Republicans wouldn't support impeaching President Donald Trump, even if special counsel Robert Mueller found that the billionaire worked with Russia to get elected president in 2016, a new poll released this week found.

A survey from YouGov/The Economist asked respondents if they would "support or oppose Congress beginning the impeachment process if Special Counsel Robert Mueller found" a number of different things, among them that "Donald Trump accepted Russian assistance during the 2016 presidential campaign." That would effectively amount to the collusion allegations that Trump has repeatedly swatted away as untrue.

But most Republicans would not want the president to be impeached, even if Trump did accept Russia's help. Sixty-three percent of GOP respondents said they opposed impeachment in that situation, while just 18 percent supported it and 19 percent weren't sure.
*more...*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *MOST REPUBLICANS WOULDN'T SUPPORT DONALD TRUMP'S IMPEACHMENT EVEN IF MUELLER PROVES HE ACCEPTED RUSSIAN ASSISTANCE OR OBSTRUCTED JUSTICE, POLL SHOWS*
> https://www.newsweek.com/republicans-support-donald-trump-impeachment-russian-assistance-mueller-1355656
> 
> Most Republicans wouldn't support impeaching President Donald Trump, even if special counsel Robert Mueller found that the billionaire worked with Russia to get elected president in 2016, a new poll released this week found.
> ...


Not at all surprised. Republicans are a disease these days. They have as much in common with Abe Lincoln as the modern christian church has with Jesus.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

schuylaar said:


> meh..it's just us here right?


right...the cops have no idea this site exists, they're all too busy eating donuts to get online and look at weed websites, hoping to make a connection...
and...all of us are completely stable individuals, who are to be trusted. why hell, if you all don't mind, i'll give you all spare keys to my house and car, in case i lose mine....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Lets just cut to the chase. Trump is as guilty as a cat in the gold fish bowl and he will be going down for it. And along the way he will be taking others with him, probably his family members.


sure, just like Manafort is guilty as fuck, and is going to pay for it...with 47 months...it should be 4700 months....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure, just like Manafort is guilty as fuck, and is going to pay for it...with 47 months...it should be 4700 months....


They ain't done with Paul yet, he's got another date with another judge and more charges against him could be pending in another conspiracy case. I believe the feds can also appeal the sentence as too lenient, there sure seems to be a lot of people howling about it being way out of line. Unless Trump pardons him, I can see Paul doing at least a decade behind bars, getting out in his eighties, maybe. I can see further legal adventures confronting Manafort including: state charges, civil law suits and of course being a part of a larger criminal conspiracy to defraud the US government. Manafort ain't out of the woods yet and lots of smart people have got him figured for a traitor and want his ass very badly, it's gonna end badly for Paul.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They ain't done with Paul yet, he's got another date with another judge and more charges against him could be pending in another conspiracy case. I believe the feds can also appeal the sentence as too lenient, there sure seems to be a lot of people howling about it being way out of line. Unless Trump pardons him, I can see Paul doing at least a decade behind bars, getting out in his eighties, maybe. I can see further legal adventures confronting Manafort including: state charges, civil law suits and of course being a part of a larger criminal conspiracy to defraud the US government. Manafort ain't out of the woods yet and lots of smart people have got him figured for a traitor and want his ass very badly, it's gonna end badly for Paul.


these people are covered in self preserving slime....i don't count on any of them serving a single day till the cell door slams on their asses....why would i? when we have judges that give evil fuckers like Manafort 47 months?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 8, 2019)

*Counterchekist*‏@counterchekist
Ahem... Get ready, patriots. 


10:05 AM - 7 Mar 2019







https://spectator.us/beware-ides-trump/


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 8, 2019)

Manafort is only facing 10 years max.

I'll be surprised if he gets sentenced to 18 months, in which case he's already done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2019)

Maybe Mitch will take Donald with him before he goes...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lawrence's Last Word: Mitch McConnell's Last Stand? | The Last Word | MSNBC*




Lawrence explains all the reasons Mitch McConnell might not run for re-election to the Senate including how jealous he must be of Paul Ryan.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe Mitch will take Donald with him before he goes...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Lawrence's Last Word: Mitch McConnell's Last Stand? | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Mitch hasn't done a thing for his country , I highly ' doubt he will before he goes


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 13, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mitch hasn't done a thing for his country


Sure he has. He's put it on a clear, direct path to failure and destruction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mitch hasn't done a thing for his country , I highly ' doubt he will before he goes


Mitch might do Donald for vengeance and spite, not for America! Maybe Mitch will kamikaze the fucker on the way out if he's got nothing to lose anyway. Donald will be trouble for more GOP senators than Mitch in 2020, especially if there's an impeachment trial. I figure there will be a trial because Donald is guilty as sin and to put the GOP senators on the record before the election


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 14, 2019)

GOP has given up on the principle of majority rule and rule of law. It's going to be an interesting 18 months when Republicans block impeachment and removal with the Mueller report containing proof that Trump betrayed the US by conspiring with a foreign hostile government. The House will have to battle in court just to get it's hands on the report. These are the end days of the Republican Party as we now know it but I don't see how it can all get done as you say within the time remaining. 

I'm not raining on your parade, I'm just saying that it's not necessarily going to be over by 2020 with Trump convicted and all that. But it won't mean that Republicans have won either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> GOP has given up on the principle of majority rule and rule of law. It's going to be an interesting 18 months when Republicans block impeachment and removal with the Mueller report containing proof that Trump betrayed the US by conspiring with a foreign hostile government. The House will have to battle in court just to get it's hands on the report. These are the end days of the Republican Party as we now know it but I don't see how it can all get done as you say within the time remaining.
> 
> I'm not raining on your parade, I'm just saying that it's not necessarily going to be over by 2020 with Trump convicted and all that. But it won't mean that Republicans have won either.


If Donald is around for another 2 years they will be hard years for him and the GOP, the democrats will have a three ring circus running right up until the election. By the time the election rolls around there would be hundreds of hearings and criminal charges, thousands of hours of testimony and indictments for lying, along with plenty of pardons for the kids. If they don't impeach him before the election, they will indict his family and perhaps the Trump organization and other Trump entities too. He can pardon his kids, but not his companies, then there are the state charges that he can't pardon and the civil law suits arising from this mess. So many scandals, so little time...

There's no going back for Donald and no getting away either, unless it's to Moscow, if he doesn't win the 2020 election he's going to prison. We can only hope he drags the republicans with him when Uncle Sam flushes the toilet on this crowd of clowns. Assuming America survives Donald and gets rid of the GOP senate in 2020, then elects a real president, I would look for a national commission(s) to closely examine this whole sordid episode in American history with the objective of finding out what the fuck happened in detail and avoiding repeats.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

https://www.wired.com/story/evidence-that-could-impeach-donald-trump/

"even if he shuts shop today, Mueller hasn’t found nothing. He’s already uncovered numerous serious crimes—crimes committed by the president and his campaign and White House aides, crimes against the US government, taxpayers, voters, Congress, and the American public.

The only question is whether whatever Mueller has left to show us is, in Washington’s estimate, “worth it.”"

how long can this evil motherfucker escape justice? i've believed in Karma for a long time...but it seems like trump is Karma proof...at the moment, anyway...
he has done more than enough for fate to shove it's foot so far up his ass, his miserable orange pumpkin head should pop the fuck off...
if there is any Karmic justice in the entire universe...this evil piece of shit has a meteor heading for him, and it'll take out every republican in dc when it FINALLY hits the foul fucker....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/evidence-that-could-impeach-donald-trump/
> 
> "even if he shuts shop today, Mueller hasn’t found nothing. He’s already uncovered numerous serious crimes—crimes committed by the president and his campaign and White House aides, crimes against the US government, taxpayers, voters, Congress, and the American public.
> 
> ...


Karma comes in different forms , like being hated by your children , the American people , a mockery to other national leaders..

KEEP THE FAITH !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Karma comes in different forms , like being hated by your children , the American people , a mockery to other national leaders..
> 
> KEEP THE FAITH !


ehhh, i'm still hoping for the meteor...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ehhh, i'm still hoping for the meteor...


I am hoping for spontaneous combustion ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I am hoping for spontaneous combustion ...


...as long as he combusts around a lot of republicans and they all catch fire and burn too.....
ooohh, or at one of those fucking rallies, and gavin mcinnes, sean hannity, mitch mcconnel, rush limfat, and a whole fox camera crew all burst into sympathetic spontaneous flames.......and it's all televised, till the cameras melt...all that fat and cheeto dust burn hot...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

i'm not nice in the morning...but, then, i'm not nice in the evening, either....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...as long as he combusts around a lot of republicans and they all catch fire and burn too.....
> ooohh, or at one of those fucking rallies, and gavin mcinnes, sean hannity, mitch mcconnel, rush limfat, and a whole fox camera crew all burst into sympathetic spontaneous flames.......and it's all televised, till the cameras melt...all that fat and cheeto dust burn hot...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2019)

*The 3 Trump-Russia ties we know about*




Don't lose sight of these three connections between the Trump campaign and Russia.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The 3 Trump-Russia ties we know about*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have wondered how all of these people working for trump can be guilty, but trump isn't guilty? apparently, they were all in a big conspiracy to manipulate trump, who was, of course, totally ignorant of the facts...just like always.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/evidence-that-could-impeach-donald-trump/
> 
> "even if he shuts shop today, Mueller hasn’t found nothing. He’s already uncovered numerous serious crimes—crimes committed by the president and his campaign and White House aides, crimes against the US government, taxpayers, voters, Congress, and the American public.
> 
> ...


I don't think Mueller is done with Donald quite yet and I would expect something to break in the next month or so that might explain Donald's twitter shit storm on the weekend. Trump is clearly freaking out and obsessed with the many investigations into him and those around him, this is what it looks like when a sociopath is starting to lose it. Donald is a very worried and unhappy person who is constantly, scheming, squirming and slithering in a continuing lonely battle for survival. There is little doubt that he regrets this whole misadventure, being publicly exposed as an idiot and soon to be convicted as a criminal and labeled a traitor and a loser. Donald's journey into Hell has already begun and he's frantically trying to avoid his inevitable fate by hiding behind the presidency. If there is an election Donald won't go peacefully, but will claim it was fixed and call his supporters to violence, he will cause trouble and try to start wars, both international and civil between the election and inauguration if he loses. Impeachment is the only option, after a host of public investigations and other criminal charges whittle down Donald's support and put the GOP on the spot. Trump is guilty of multiple impeachable and criminal offences that can be easily and obviously proved beyond a reasonable doubt. If ya can't impeach Trump with a mountain of evidence, then ya can't impeach anybody, though they would have impeached Obama for jay walking on hearsay.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If there is an election Donald won't go peacefully, but will claim it was fixed and call his supporters to violence, he will cause trouble and try to start wars, both international and civil between the election and inauguration if he loses.


i sincerely, deeply truly hope so. i would love an excuse to have a collection of maga hat "scalps"....
bet my coup is bigger than your coup....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i sincerely, deeply truly hope so. i would love an excuse to have a collection of maga hat "scalps"....
> bet my coup is bigger than your coup....


You don't want the situation to devolve into civil violence, the rule of law and constitutional norms are the worst enemies of Trump and his supporters. Trump constantly wants to "muddy the waters" and sow confusion, the clarity and requirements for honesty of the justice system are his biggest threat and will lead to his downfall. Donald is a criminal and the justice system was designed to deal with his kind, just as soon as Uncle Sam shits him out and can get at him.

I wonder what would happen if Donald lost the election and pardoned EVERYBODY, murders, perverts, everybody, cleaned out the federal prison system and gives blanket pardons to everybody in his administration. The trouble with that would be Donald would be the only one left "holding the bag", but it would throw the justice system into disarray and mass confusion. Maybe he'll do it on the way to Moscow, because that's the only way, other than death, that he'll avoid prison...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't want the situation to devolve into civil violence, the rule of law and constitutional norms are the worst enemies of Trump and his supporters. Trump constantly wants to "muddy the waters" and sow confusion, the clarity and requirements for honesty of the justice system are his biggest threat and will lead to his downfall. Donald is a criminal and the justice system was designed to deal with his kind, just as soon as Uncle Sam shits him out and can get at him.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if Donald lost the election and pardoned EVERYBODY, murders, perverts, everybody, cleaned out the federal prison system and gives blanket pardons to everybody in his administration. The trouble with that would be Donald would be the only one left "holding the bag", but it would throw the justice system into disarray and mass confusion. Maybe he'll do it on the way to Moscow, because that's the only way, other than death, that he'll avoid prison...


no...YOU don't want the situation to devolve into civil violence...i'm much less concerned about it than you, apparently...i'd like the opportunity to target some of the opposition leaders...but it won't happen...snowflake sjw's are pussies who can shout at people but can't take a punch...and proudboys can take a punch, but they're undisciplined morons, who enjoy running their mouths more than their minds...neither side is a very threatening enemy...the "civil war" would be both sides shouting at each other, throwing rocks, and occasionally working up the nerve to drive a vehicle into a crowd of the opposition....while business in dc goes on as usual...

i don't have the faintest idea what's going to finally happen to trump. i know what he deserves, and i also know that politicians rarely, if ever, get what they deserve...
so i'm just waiting...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...YOU don't want the situation to devolve into civil violence...i'm much less concerned about it than you, apparently...i'd like the opportunity to target some of the opposition leaders...but it won't happen...snowflake sjw's are pussies who can shout at people but can't take a punch...and proudboys can take a punch, but they're undisciplined morons, who enjoy running their mouths more than their minds...neither side is a very threatening enemy...the "civil war" would be both sides shouting at each other, throwing rocks, and occasionally working up the nerve to drive a vehicle into a crowd of the opposition....while business in dc goes on as usual...
> 
> i don't have the faintest idea what's going to finally happen to trump. i know what he deserves, and i also know that politicians rarely, if ever, get what they deserve...
> so i'm just waiting...


This is refreshing to read.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> This is refreshing to read.


i'm a little unbalanced at times, but i'm honest...they frustrate me, and i'd like a chance to actually punch one of them in the face, instead of just telling them they're idiots over the internet....
i try to be "civilized" but i guess my veneer wears thin in spots


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm a little unbalanced at times, but i'm honest...they frustrate me, and i'd like a chance to actually punch one of them in the face, instead of just telling them they're idiots over the internet....
> i try to be "civilized" but i guess my veneer wears thin in spots


I stand by my statement. This is a refreshing opinion. And you can eat shit if you disagree with me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I stand by my statement. This is a refreshing opinion. And you can eat shit if you disagree with me.


ok, i'll agree with you...don't care for shit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/20/politics/donald-trump-russia-investigation-michael-cohen/index.html

"THIS SHOULD NEVER HAPPEN TO A PRESIDENT AGAIN!" Trump tweeted out of the blue on Saturday."
most presidents may have had a few skeletons in their closets, but they didn't live in high rises with golden signs, made entirely out of skeletons....this has never happened to a president before, because no other president has been an obvious, blatant, unrepentant thief. it will never happen to a president again, because you have made us aware of just what kind of criminal fuck can get into office if we don't take this seriously....the single thing i feel like saying thank you mr. trump about. thank you for making the country aware that a low life criminal piece of shit CAN be president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...YOU don't want the situation to devolve into civil violence...i'm much less concerned about it than you, apparently...i'd like the opportunity to target some of the opposition leaders...but it won't happen...snowflake sjw's are pussies who can shout at people but can't take a punch...and proudboys can take a punch, but they're undisciplined morons, who enjoy running their mouths more than their minds...neither side is a very threatening enemy...the "civil war" would be both sides shouting at each other, throwing rocks, and occasionally working up the nerve to drive a vehicle into a crowd of the opposition....while business in dc goes on as usual...
> 
> i don't have the faintest idea what's going to finally happen to trump. i know what he deserves, and i also know that politicians rarely, if ever, get what they deserve...
> so i'm just waiting...


Watching the USA go up in a puff of smoke is not my idea of a good time and civil violence could lead anywhere, and to a place you might not like. While pounding the shit outta these clowns might feel good, it won't do the country much good and with 60% of the electorate on yer side there are better ways. It doesn't mean ya can't shit on em and fight like Hell for your country at the polls though, keep calm and carry on...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2019)

How low can Donald go? We have yet to see, but if this example is any indication...
And to think that lot's of veterans still support him, but that might change a bit as the facts come to light.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump’s untruths about Veterans Choice illustrate the sheer audaciousness of his lies*
*Trump takes credit for a program he didn’t create in order to demean the late war hero who in fact created it.*
By Aaron Rupar@atrupar Mar 21, 2019, 10:20am EDT
https://www.vox.com/2019/3/21/18275624/trump-mccain-veterans-choice-ohio

*One particular untruth from President Donald Trump’s speech on Wednesday at a tank factory in Lima, Ohio, illustrates just how audaciously he lies.*

As part of his bizarre, one-sided feud with the late Sen. John McCain, Trump boasted about an expansion of Veterans Choice legislation he signed into law last May that allows veterans to see doctors and go to facilities outside the VA system, and contrasted that with McCain’s purported failure to pass the law.
*more..*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2019)

This guy has a point, bone spurs are for life and he should still have them, show us the x rays!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘Show Us Your Bone Spurs’: McCain Colleague Rebukes The President’s Attacks | Deadline | MSNBC*




WaPo’s Robert Costa, AP’s Jonathan Lemire, former DOJ spox Matt Miller, NBC’s Carol Lee, and MSNBC contributor Karine Jean-Pierre on the divide within the Republican party over Trump’s continued attacks on the late Sen. John McCain

*Vietnam veteran demands Trump show his bone spurs*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/03/21/bob-kerrey-donald-trump-bone-spurs-xray-mccain-sot-ac360-vpx.cnn
Vietnam veteran and former Sen. Bob Kerrey (D-NE) says President Donald Trump should show the American public proof of his bone spurs, which Trump has said kept him out of the military draft during the Vietnam War.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh yeah, trump will show us his x-rays just as soon as the audit is over!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Oh yeah, trump will show us his x-rays just as soon as the audit is over!


Maybe after they arrest him they will x ray his feet when they MRI his brain to see what's missing. Perhaps show us the x rays and tax returns should be a theme for the democrats in 2020 if Trump is still around by then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2019)

Now that it's finished... Read the comments in the video, some are funny!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Mueller Investigation (full film) | FRONTLINE*




With the Mueller report complete, FRONTLINE’s “The Mueller Investigation,” tells the inside story of how we arrived at this moment. Part one goes inside the president’s confrontations with the Department of Justice and the FBI in the early days of the Russia investigation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2019)

*The Mueller Investigation (full film) | FRONTLINE*




With the Mueller report complete, FRONTLINE’s “The Mueller Investigation,” tells the inside story of how we arrived at this moment. Part one goes inside the president’s confrontations with the Department of Justice and the FBI in the early days of the Russia investigation.[/QUOTE]
i don't give a flying fuck at a rolling diarheal rats asshole about the inside story. i want to know what the fucking report says, NOW....and if it says anything damning about trump, trounce the mother fucker, NOW...this is fucking getting old...this has fucking got old...how long do we have to put up with having a cheesy piece of shit con man as president?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Mar 23, 2019)

You guys still crying in this thread? How many of you bet of this bs investigation. @rollitup you fell for it to if you were all half as smart as you think you are you would be raising hell with your lying liberal media.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2019)

Anything that isn't trump is 'liberal' 

Lol


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 23, 2019)

Serious Weeds said:


> You guys still crying in this thread? How many of you bet of this bs investigation. @rollitup you fell for it to if you were all half as smart as you think you are you would be raising hell with your lying liberal media.


So micheal Flynn didn't get caught talking to kislyak about lifting sanctions on Russia, and when confronted he didn't lie about it? And then trump never tried to end the investigation into flynn's lies by firing James Comey, none of that even happened, huh?

Also, all collusion aside, the guy is still scum.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2019)

Serious Weeds said:


> You guys still crying in this thread? How many of you bet of this bs investigation. @rollitup you fell for it to if you were all half as smart as you think you are you would be raising hell with your lying liberal media.


why do idiots like you revel in the damage trump is doing to our country? do you fear people from other places? are you threatened by the idea of competition? do people with different color skin frighten you? do you want to destroy national parks? destroy the habitats of wild life for no better reason than it's a little cheaper than taking precautions?
do you like the idea of white nationalist and racist being able to speak at schools? i just don't understand the level of cowardice and insecurity you must feel to be so frightened that trump seems like a good leader, because he'll make the bad bad black and brown people go away....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2019)

Serious Weeds said:


> You guys still crying in this thread? How many of you bet of this bs investigation. @rollitup you fell for it to if you were all half as smart as you think you are you would be raising hell with your lying liberal media.


We're just watching the Trump train wreck go off the cliff and wondering when it will finally hit the ground in a ball of flame. There are no shortage of traitors, fools and bigots who still support him though. So what do you figure Donald is gonna do for you?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 23, 2019)

Serious Weeds said:


> You guys still crying in this thread? How many of you bet of this bs investigation. @rollitup you fell for it to if you were all half as smart as you think you are you would be raising hell with your lying liberal media.


What? You think it’s over and nothing to see here? Sitting president can not be indicted I believe correct? Pretty sure you may want to hold off on the “haha told you so” party lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 23, 2019)

Serious Weeds said:


> You guys still crying in this thread? How many of you bet of this bs investigation. @rollitup you fell for it to if you were all half as smart as you think you are you would be raising hell with your lying liberal media.



At least I can proofread my posts ...

because I'm not a moron in texas! 


'nuff said!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i want to know what the fucking report says, NOW....and if it says anything damning about trump, trounce the mother fucker, NOW...this is fucking getting old...this has fucking got old...how long do we have to put up with having a cheesy piece of shit con man as president?


I hear ya and I've noticed a similar level of frustration by the many people on TV since the report has been released, even though nobody knows what's in it, the informed can make some pretty good guesses.

Mueller will stick to his narrow mandate about Russia and I believe his team has arranged things in such a way so as to fuck Donald and ham string Barr into doing the right thing. Mueller knows how slimy these cocksuckers are, is smart, patriotic, upright and I'm sure he's made the arrangements for Donald's downfall, there's no way he's gonna let these pricks get away with this shit. If Mueller is Bill Barr's friend as Barr claims, then Barr must be a person of character as well, because Mueller wouldn't have anything to do with him otherwise. Donald was surprised to hear that they were friends during the confirmation, and Barr said in his letter he wants Rosenstein and Muller around is a good sign. The fast action by Barr over the weekend is another good sign that he has a rather hot potato in his hands and doesn't need Donald trying to strong arm him over it.

Things are gonna get interesting real fast now. We can only hope that Donald starts freaking out and shitting on Bill Barr next week, perhaps even firing him. The GOP are gonna have to eat a lot more shit for this clown before the election if he fires Barr.

I'll bet Donald has been on the phone with Barr or trying to reach him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 24, 2019)

If you watch this remember that they are really just getting going with this business and I'm sure there are gonna be a lot more indictments and convictions. Don jr, Jared, Ivanka and a host of others have yet to be dealt with and Mueller's report is only a part of it, other DOJ departments and state charges are coming on too. It might be time to force Donald to pardon some of the family and indict a few of them before the election.

The pace of events should quicken now and if you thought you've seen some drama, just wait!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mueller Makes History Exposing Crime Spree By Former Trump Aides | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




In a special report, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent, Ari Melber, examines how despite claims that the Russia probe is a “witch-hunt”, Bob Mueller has proven to be one of the fastest and most effective Special Counsels in U.S. history, racking up indictments at the fastest pace since Watergate. Melber runs through the numerous achievements in the Russia probe, noting that “it’s a lot” and demonstrates how despite Trump’s relatively short period in office, the Mueller probe has seen “the highest rate of indictments for his aides than any President ever”. Former Chief of Staff to Bob Mueller, John Carlin, tells Ari Melber “we should be proud as Americans, but also alarmed at what he’s been able to show us has occurred”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2019)

*Trump dodges the bullet*
It appears that Donald has temporarily dodged the bullet on the Russian conspiracy charges, we have yet to hear from Mueller or see his report though. There are other pending indictments in the SDNY that he won't avoid, like the ones his co conspirator Micheal Cohen coped to. If Mueller isn't gonna indict the family, I'm sure it's because it allows the way open for the state of NY to do so and there will be no concerns about presidential pardons. There's plenty of time to get these assholes and I'm sure Donald will be forced to pardon some family members before the election. This is not the end, it's just the beginning, the public has seen too much evidence of crimes and there are still 16 other investigations. Once Donald is removed from the presidency by either impeachment or election, the hammer is gonna drop on him and his family. The fat lady hasn't sung for this game yet, there are lot's of innings to go before it's over.

Things are still gonna be more interesting though, there are a ton of hearings coming and lot's more state and federal charges. Donald conspired with the Russians, Mueller just was not able to prove it, he obstructed justice too, but that's another question. Donald is playing by a different set of rules than previous presidents and can do no wrong with his base. He's pandering to around 40% of the voting population, but it won't win him re election in 2020 and if he loses it means prison. If he loses in 2020, even if it's by a landslide, there will be trouble and he will claim the election was fixed, he will be desperate and capable of anything. One thing I'm certain about is that it won't end well for Donald and that end might be sooner than we think.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump dodges the bullet*
> It appears that Donald has temporarily dodged the bullet on the Russian conspiracy charges, we have yet to hear from Mueller or see his report though. There are other pending indictments in the SDNY that he won't avoid, like the ones his co conspirator Micheal Cohen coped to. If Mueller isn't gonna indict the family, I'm sure it's because it allows the way open for the state of NY to do so and there will be no concerns about presidential pardons. There's plenty of time to get these assholes and I'm sure Donald will be forced to pardon some family members before the election. This is not the end, it's just the beginning, the public has seen too much evidence of crimes and there are still 16 other investigations. Once Donald is removed from the presidency by either impeachment or election, the hammer is gonna drop on him and his family. The fat lady hasn't sung for this game yet, there are lot's of innings to go before it's over.
> 
> Things are still gonna be more interesting though, there are a ton of hearings coming and lot's more state and federal charges. Donald conspired with the Russians, Mueller just was not able to prove it, he obstructed justice too, but that's another question. Donald is playing by a different set of rules than previous presidents and can do no wrong with his base. He's pandering to around 40% of the voting population, but it won't win him re election in 2020 and if he loses it means prison. If he loses in 2020, even if it's by a landslide, there will be trouble and he will claim the election was fixed, he will be desperate and capable of anything. One thing I'm certain about is that it won't end well for Donald and that end might be sooner that we think.


Two more years of that blowhard crowing his own praises ...UGH !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Two more years of that blowhard crowing his own praises ...UGH !


They are gonna be hard years because congress and the law aren't done with him by a long shot. I don't think he will win in 2020 if he's running and not impeached that is, Donald has left a very bad taste in America's mouth and I don't figure they want another bite at that bad apple again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2019)

*Melber: Mueller Busted Trump Crime Spree, No Chargeable Collusion | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




In a special report, MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent, Ari Melber, walks through the historic Mueller probe and breaks down why is has been the most effective probe into an administration since Watergate. Melber examines how Mueller demonstrated “government professionalism” and “prosecutorial rigor” that was “a rebuke to Trump’s entire political existence”. Melber concludes that through his actions, Mueller showed the tougher path to “following evidence, not assumptions”.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

all this really illustrates to me is that trump is better at insulating himself from his minions than i thought he would be.
i'm still a little confused how just about everyone who ever worked for or with trump can be guilty, while trump existed in a bubble of purity, like a lily growing in the middle of a cesspool...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Melber: Mueller Busted Trump Crime Spree, No Chargeable Collusion | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad Mueller doesn't run for president...really...he has some integrity and ethics, which is more than i can say about many of the people actually running


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all this really illustrates to me is that trump is better at insulating himself from his minions than i thought he would be.
> i'm still a little confused how just about everyone who ever worked for or with trump can be guilty, while trump existed in a bubble of purity, like a lily growing in the middle of a cesspool...


It is how real Mafia families operate ,never put the boss in the barrel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad Mueller doesn't run for president...really...he has some integrity and ethics, which is more than i can say about many of the people actually running


If he tossed his hat in the democratic race he'd probably blow everybody out of the water and would beat Donald like a fucking drum. Do it for America Bob, he strikes me as the General Washington type and could do a lot to set the country straight and help ya to recover from Trump. He should be the first choice as AG for the next democratic POTUS at the very least.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow look at the meeting of the minds we got here!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Wow look at the meeting of the minds we got here!


So you think Mueller should run for POTUS too, it would make a good contrast to Donald, the ex marine hero vs the bone spur coward.
Show us the x rays!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

as long as no one is going to come forward and say he pulled a train on them at a frat party, or has photos of him in black face... yeah, i could get behind that

honestly, really don't know much about him, which is probably a good thing...at least he hasn't made headlines for screwing porn stars, and he doesn't own a charity that he steals from.
and i'm relatively certain that if there was any easily slingable mud connected to him, trump would have found it, and slung it, that's what trumps do


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2019)

*Joe: The press won't divert its eyes from the truth*





Joe Scarborough reacts to criticisms of the media for following stories coming out of the Trump White House for the past two years, which Scarborough says is the press 'doing their job right.'


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: The press won't divert its eyes from the truth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy and that ditsy blond on that show are* THE WORST *people I've ever seen. They just reek of stuck-up asshole, the both of them.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Mar 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all this really illustrates to me is that trump is better at insulating himself from his minions than i thought he would be. i'm still a little confused how just about everyone who ever worked for or with trump can be guilty, while trump existed in a bubble of purity, like a lily growing in the middle of a cesspool...


He had to work with many top New York mobsters in the construction trade and I imagine he learned a few things. His father worked with mobsters too. Personally im not buying any more Trump is toast news though, im done.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he tossed his hat in the democratic race he'd probably blow everybody out of the water and would beat Donald like a fucking drum. Do it for America Bob, he strikes me as the General Washington type and could do a lot to set the country straight and help ya to recover from Trump. He should be the first choice as AG for the next democratic POTUS at the very least.


Mueller is still a Republican, last I heard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> He had to work with many top New York mobsters in the construction trade and I imagine he learned a few things. His father worked with mobsters too. Personally im not buying any more Trump is toast news though, im done.





TacoMac said:


> That guy and that ditsy blond on that show are* THE WORST *people I've ever seen. They just reek of stuck-up asshole, the both of them.


he is a jerk...but he's right about this...the press should never quit trying to present the facts to the people...that being said, the press has to become a lot more bipartisan..it is not the job of the press to present opinion, they're supposed to be presenting unbiased information, so that we can form our own opinions. you don't really have to embellish anything about trump...the facts are damning enough


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> He had to work with many top New York mobsters in the construction trade and I imagine he learned a few things. His father worked with mobsters too. Personally im not buying any more Trump is toast news though, im done.



He chose to work with many NY Mobsters.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Mueller is still a Republican, last I heard.


which just goes to show you that there are occasionally good people on both side of the fight...occasionally....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> He chose to work with many NY Mobsters.


that is true...i'm sure it's not mandatory to do business with the mob...but trump is exactly the kind of shady fuck that would not only do it for the money, he'd think it was "cool"....


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Mar 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> He chose to work with many NY Mobsters.


I only know about the mob concrete monopoly in which you had to buy mob concrete or get shut down back in the late 70's. Trump had to buy mob concrete because they ran everything and could get any construction site shut down. Im very interested in his other dealings with the mob if you have a link. I don't doubt he chose to work with them at all considering his dads mob ties. Im kinda a mob nut and like reading about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is true...i'm sure it's not mandatory to business with the mob...but trump is exactly the kind of shady fuck that would not only do it for the money, he'd think it was "cool"....


Donald was drawn to the mob like flies to shit, it was a natural fit, it's the same thing with Putin and every other tin pot dictator in the world. It was a case of "birds of a feather", and of course money, he also ripped off the workers and contractors for the project.

There are at least 16 other investigations into Trump and his organization, other scandals and crimes will also emerge as the hearings move forward. There are gonna be more of these assholes in prison or squeal deals before the dust settles on this one. The fact that his family wasn't mentioned leads me to suspect that they will be charged with state crimes in NY for now and indicted for federal crimes after trump is out of office.

Mueller's report (we have yet to see it) might not have knocked Trump out of the presidency, but he has sown the seeds of his downfall and destruction. A bit more patience is required, I believe things are gonna speed up as we move forward.

Mitch McConnell and the republicans in the house will be thrilled to have Donald leading the GOP going into 2020...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I only know about the mob concrete monopoly in which you had to buy mob concrete or get shut down back in the late 70's. Trump had to buy mob concrete because they ran everything and could get any construction site shut down. Im very interested in his other dealings with the mob if you have a link. I don't doubt he chose to work with them at all considering his dads mob ties. Im kinda a mob nut and like reading about it.


*Trump’s résumé is rife with mob connections*
Link to wapo article

_After Cohn guided the brash young developer through the gutters of city politics to win permits for Trump Plaza and Trump Tower, it happened that Trump elected to build primarily with concrete rather than steel. He bought the mud at inflated prices from S&A Concrete, co-owned by Cohn’s client Salerno and Paul Castellano, boss of the Gambino family.

Coincidence? Fuhgeddaboudit.

Trump moved next into the New Jersey casino business, which was every bit as clean as it sounds. State officials merely shrugged when Trump bought a piece of land from associates of Philadelphia mob boss “Little Nicky” Scarfo for roughly $500,000 more than it was worth. However, this and other ties persuaded police in Australia to block Trump’s bid to build a casino in Sydney in 1987, citing Trump’s “Mafia connections.”
_
Not just NY mobsters. Trump knows how to follow the money:
_
Mobsters “were looking to launder illicit cash,” wrote one sleuth. “Boxing, of all the sports, was perhaps the most accommodating laundromat, what with its international subculture of unsavory characters who play by their own rules.”

But an even more accommodating laundromat came along: luxury real estate — yet another mob-adjacent field in which the Trump name has loomed large. Because buyers of high-end properties often hide their identities, it’s impossible to say how many Russian Mafia oligarchs own Trump-branded condos. Donald Trump Jr. gave a hint in 2008: “Russians make up a pretty disproportionate cross-section of a lot of our assets.”

For instance: In 2013, federal prosecutors indicted Russian mob boss Alimzhan Tokhtakhounov and 33 others on charges related to a gambling ring operating from two Trump Tower condos that allegedly laundered more than $100 million. A few months later, the same Mr. Tokhtakhounov, a fugitive from U.S. justice, was seen on the red carpet at Trump’s Miss Universe pageant in Moscow.
_
This was all well known before Trump became elected. It's just another reason to wonder how those voters could choose him. Obviously, they don't care.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Mueller is still a Republican, last I heard.


I dunno about Mueller's politics as of late, I would find it hard to believe that the straight arrow law enforcement types and national security community would still support the republicans after Trump. I think it would be more accurate to say Mueller was a professional and we have yet to see his report or even a complete sentence quoted from it. I figure he couldn't clear the evidence bar to make the case against Trump for conspiracy, yet, this might change in the future though as new facts come to light or when Trump leaves office. Americans need to see the compete report, redacted if required, but the appropriate senate and house committees should have complete access to it.

Mueller had a narrow mandate, but he sowed the seeds of Donald's destruction. If he could have cracked Manafort or Stone it might have turned out differently for conspiracy with the Russians. Who knows, he might yet be inducted for conspiracy, it's not like he's innocent or even close, it just hasn't been proved yet.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who knows, he might yet be inducted for conspiracy, it's not like he's innocent or even close, it just hasn't been proved yet.


But Trump says he has been totally exonerated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> But Trump says he has been totally exonerated


But the Mueller investigation was a "Witch Hunt" and doesn't mean anything...

All that time tweeting and hot air discrediting Mueller and "his band of angry democrats", wasted! Why according to Trump you can't believe Mueller and his report...


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I dunno about Mueller's politics as of late, I would find it hard to believe that the straight arrow law enforcement types and national security community would still support the republicans after Trump. I think it would be more accurate to say Mueller was a professional and we have yet to see his report or even a complete sentence quoted from it. I figure he couldn't clear the evidence bar to make the case against Trump for conspiracy, yet, this might change in the future though as new facts come to light or when Trump leaves office. Americans need to see the compete report, redacted if required, but the appropriate senate and house committees should have complete access to it.
> 
> Mueller had a narrow mandate, but he sowed the seeds of Donald's destruction. If he could have cracked Manafort or Stone it might have turned out differently for conspiracy with the Russians. Who knows, he might yet be inducted for conspiracy, it's not like he's innocent or even close, it just hasn't been proved yet.


I think the investigation was never going to end in impeachment, said so from the beginning and still think so. Just because Trump won't do time for this doesn't mean he can't be convicted in the court of public opinion. This is all about providing information to the public so that we can read and decide for ourselves. Trump must let go of the report and evidence and give it all to Congress. Also, we have the right to know what Russia did absent anything about Trump so that we can be better informed during the next election.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> _ ...
> _
> This was all well known before Trump became elected. It's just another reason to wonder how those voters could choose him. Obviously, they don't care.



"but, but, but ... he's not a politician!"

said many trump chumps.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2019)

rollitup said:


> "but, but, but ... he's not a politician!"
> 
> said many trump chumps.


He's a crook, though there's very little difference between crooks and many politicians!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 27, 2019)

4:20 time for a trump break.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 27, 2019)

i said when this shit started that this report wasn't going to mean shit, because washington d.c. doesn't respect the law....
all the trumptards are crowing that there was "no collusion"...the collusion has never been a big thing to me...i've called trump a traitor, and i still do...the report not being able to link him sufficiently to "collusion" doesn't mean that he's innocent. he's a criminal. he always has been a criminal, and he always will be. you can throw the whole report in the trash, and he's still a criminal. he still started a charity to steal from. he still has misreported the value of his properties every year, on every tax return. and even if he can't be crucified for it as he deserves to be, he still told Cohen, manafort, and all the others when to jump, and how high...i know it, you know it, America knows it...the report doesn't change any of that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i said when this shit started that this report wasn't going to mean shit, because washington d.c. doesn't respect the law....
> all the trumptards are crowing that there was "no collusion"...the collusion has never been a big thing to me...i've called trump a traitor, and i still do...the report not being able to link him sufficiently to "collusion" doesn't mean that he's innocent. he's a criminal. he always has been a criminal, and he always will be. you can throw the whole report in the trash, and he's still a criminal. he still started a charity to steal from. he still has misreported the value of his properties every year, on every tax return. and even if he can't be crucified for it as he deserves to be, he still told Cohen, manafort, and all the others when to jump, and how high...i know it, you know it, America knows it...the report doesn't change any of that...


It will take more than Barr's interpretation of Muller's report to get the stink of treason off of Trump, Muller's report and public testimony along with Donald's tax returns might help, though I figure it would probably make things much worse. The thing is we've seen the obstruction of justice with our own eyes and the SDNY has Donald by the balls for the same crimes Micheal Cohen confessed to, election fraud. This is just the top of a long list of crimes and impeachable offenses that I don't need to repeat.

But hey, Donald is already moving on, he wants to kill Obamacare and cut medicaid and lead the republicans into 2020 with killing health care for 100 million Americans as his top priority! Mitch must be pulling his hair out, not about killing healthcare for a hundred million, but for mentioning it before the election. Yep, nothing like leaving the majority of voters in the country without healthcare to win an election. As I said, Mitch must be thrilled to have Donald calling the shots for the GOP going into the next election. Destroying Obamacare without a replacement would be the end of the republicans and Donald, it's another thing, like the wall, that the republicans couldn't do when they had the majority.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 27, 2019)

Why do 40% of Americans support Donald Trump and the republicans? Part of the answer can be found by watching this video...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10 Bizarre Things Americans Believe According to Studies*




As famed American philosopher H.J. Simpson once so eloquently put it, “facts can be used to prove anything that’s even remotely true.” Well, join us today as we discuss 10 studies showing that a not insignificant percentage of the American population believe in everything from lizard people running to world, to HTML being an STD…


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why do 40% of Americans support Donald Trump and the republicans? Part of the answer can be found by watching this video...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *10 Bizarre Things Americans Believe According to Studies*
> 
> ...


And that’s a scary thing. How do you overcome that? This investigation just added more legitimacy to their false beliefs. You guys have the fight of your life still to come I fear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2019)

Here is a good come back...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hear congressman's heated response after Republicans call for his resignation*




Rep. Adam Schiff (D- CA) responded to members of the House after some Republican congressmen called for Rep. Schiff to resign as chairman of the House Intelligence committee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 30, 2019)

*Monologue: Trump's "Got Away with Treason" Tour | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including President Trump's quest for revenge in the wake of the Mueller report.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/01/retail-sales-february-2019.html

here comes trumps economy...remember kids, get under your desks, duck and cover, and kiss your asses goodbye...MAGA!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2019)

Here is where the bottom is for Donald, around 30% and if this keeps up he will lead the republicans off a cliff and into the abyss. Good 
riddance!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Donald Trump Claims Exoneration, But Only 29 Percent Believe So: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Only 29 percent of respondents in the new NBC News/WSJ poll believe the Mueller report clears the president of wrongdoing, and 40 percent believe it does not. The panel discusses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/01/retail-sales-february-2019.html
> 
> here comes trumps economy...remember kids, get under your desks, duck and cover, and kiss your asses goodbye...MAGA!


I find it hard to believe that Donald is that stupid all on his own, he has professional help. It would appear that Trump is following a carefully composed script designed to throw America off the rails and divide the country as much as possible. Nobody could be so stupid as to go after health care on the day after he got Barr to spin and hide the Mueller report. He seems to be pulling every destructive and just plain dumb move possible, his base doesn't know shit from beans and would agree to their own execution. I figure he's saving the economy for last after he fucks everything else up for Vlad's benefit, doing the US economy last makes sense, since it would have caused him trouble earlier. I figure the Russians know he won't get back in again and are gonna look for a few more big foreign policy pay offs and sending the American economy off the edge as a parting gift would be a bonus. The next POTUS will have enough trouble fixing everything that Donald touched, to have time to worry about Vlad doing another land grab in eastern Europe.

The congress will be investigating and prosecuting Trump's administration officials for years after he's gone. America is gonna need a national commission(s) to finally settle this matter, new laws and defensive measures to avoid repeats. This Trump might yet be fatal the next one will surely be.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 1, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I find it hard to believe that Donald is that stupid all on his own, he has professional help. It would appear that Trump is following a carefully composed script designed to throw America off the rails and divide the country as much as possible. Nobody could be so stupid as to go after health care on the day after he got Barr to spin and hide the Mueller report. He seems to be pulling every destructive and just plain dumb move possible, his base doesn't know shit from beans and would agree to their own execution. I figure he's saving the economy for last after he fucks everything else up for Vlad's benefit, doing the US economy last makes sense, since it would have caused him trouble earlier. I figure the Russians know he won't get back in again and are gonna look for a few more big foreign policy pay offs and sending the American economy off the edge as a parting gift would be a bonus. The next POTUS will have enough trouble fixing everything that Donald touched, to have time to worry about Vlad doing another land grab in eastern Europe.
> 
> The congress will be investigating and prosecuting Trump's administration officials for years after he's gone. America is gonna need a national commission(s) to finally settle this matter, new laws and defensive measures to avoid repeats. This Trump might yet be fatal the next one will surely be.


You assume he plans to leave after a second term , that is not how Dictator wannabes think 
You know he will ask Congress to allow a lifetime appointment


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 1, 2019)

I learned the best way to get rid of Trump 

Someone just needs to tell him that Obama holds the Whitehouse record for holding his breath for 25 minutes


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> You assume he plans to leave after a second term , that is not how Dictator wannabes think
> You know he will ask Congress to allow a lifetime appointment


I figure the chickens are coming home to roost for Donald and he knows it, there is very little chance of him getting reelected and he will drag the GOP house and senate through even deeper shit before the election. The senate majority is up for grabs this time around, the democratic majority in the house will increase and more state houses will go blue too. Donald will be the death of the GOP, they are gonna follow him into the dustbin of history and it will have the unintended consequence of driving America to the left much faster. 35% of the electorate does not win elections and with Donald on the top of the ticket, 65% of the voters will go democrat all the way down the ballot until they reach bottom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I learned the best way to get rid of Trump
> 
> Someone just needs to tell him that Obama holds the Whitehouse record for holding his breath for 25 minutes


To make sure he doesn't cheat, I'd like to see someone hold his head under water for at least 30 minutes! (Just ignore the thrashing, it'll soon settle down)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> You assume he plans to leave after a second term , that is not how Dictator wannabes think
> You know he will ask Congress to allow a lifetime appointment


the it's up to us to make sure the cocksucker doesn't get a second term.....................


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2019)

The GOP must be thrilled to have the stable genius Donald leading them into 2020 on healthcare! The republicans are sweating bullets hoping that Trump loses the court case against Obama care that would negatively affect a hundred million voters. I wonder how many Trump chumps are gonna vote to cut their own throats in 2020 and vote GOP, I wonder if many of them really trust Donald with their and their families health care. Anybody with a preexisting condition would be fucked and that includes many over 50 years of age and of course pregnant women!

No need to tell the trumpers to go fuck themselves, they already have and will continue to do so, the trouble is, they wanna fuck everybody else too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Robert Costa: GOP Is Reading The Signs On Health Care | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




The president tweeted Monday that congressional Republicans would wait until after the 2020 elections to vote on a GOP replacement for Obamacare. The Washington Post's Robert Costa explains why the party appears to be waiting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2019)

*Here's definitive proof Donald Trump has no grand strategic plan for 2020*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/02/politics/donald-trump-border-immigration-health-care-mueller-report-avenatti/index.html
(CNN)Nine days ago, Donald Trump got the best news of his presidency: Special counsel Robert Mueller ended his investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election and, according to Attorney General William Barr, concluded that there had been no conspiracy between the Russian government and the Trump campaign. Less than 48 hours after that news broke came word that Michael Avenatti, one of Trump's main antagonists over the first two years of his presidency, had been arrested on charges of attempted extortion and bank and wire fraud.

Put those two developments together and Trump should be enjoying one of the most positive periods of his presidency. Except that he's not. Because of, well, him.

Even as America was still chewing over Barr's summary of the Mueller report, the Trump administration announced that it was changing course and supporting a Texas judge's decision that would totally invalidate the Affordable Care Act. Then, later in the week, Trump announced that he might close our southern border with Mexico entirely if Central American countries don't restrict people trying to illegally enter the US. And, of late, he has sought to keep Congress from passing more funding for Puerto Rico's ongoing recovery from Hurricane Maria. He's kept all three issues on the front burner in the days since, tweeting up a storm.

This past 10 days should serve as conclusive evidence of one thing: Donald Trump isn't playing three-dimensional chess with his presidency. He doesn't have some sort of grand blueprint against which he has been and continues to execute. There is no method to this madness, he is making it up as he goes along.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2019)

It looks like Donald knows he's gonna lose an election in 2020, if he makes it that far, because he's got a few very rough months ahead. Looks like he's preparing to delegitimize the 2020 election and cry fowl when he loses.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump tells House GOP to be 'paranoid' about vote counts*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/04/03/trump-paranoid-vote-counts-nrcc-sot-vpx.cnn
President Donald Trump -- who has previously issued baseless claims about ballot-counting and voter fraud -- warned House Republicans to be "more paranoid" about vote tallies during a speech at the National Republican Congressional Committee spring dinner.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I find it hard to believe that Donald is that stupid all on his own, he has professional help. It would appear that Trump is following a carefully composed script designed to throw America off the rails and divide the country as much as possible. Nobody could be so stupid as to go after health care on the day after he got Barr to spin and hide the Mueller report. He seems to be pulling every destructive and just plain dumb move possible, his base doesn't know shit from beans and would agree to their own execution. I figure he's saving the economy for last after he fucks everything else up for Vlad's benefit, doing the US economy last makes sense, since it would have caused him trouble earlier. I figure the Russians know he won't get back in again and are gonna look for a few more big foreign policy pay offs and sending the American economy off the edge as a parting gift would be a bonus. The next POTUS will have enough trouble fixing everything that Donald touched, to have time to worry about Vlad doing another land grab in eastern Europe.
> 
> The congress will be investigating and prosecuting Trump's administration officials for years after he's gone. America is gonna need a national commission(s) to finally settle this matter, new laws and defensive measures to avoid repeats. This Trump might yet be fatal the next one will surely be.


see, the thing is, he CAN be exactly that stupid....and i think he is...there are two reasons that trump wanted to be president...one, just to see if he could...to see if his colossal ego could be stroked some more....
the second reason is that he thought that the president was "the boss"...that he would be able to get away with all of his stupid ideas to make America a better place...a better place for trump and his rich buddies...a better place to be able to steal, cheat, and lie. a better place to cheat on your wife in, a better place to sell off to the oil industry, a better place for racist......the fact that he's stupid enough to be easily manipulable by practically every enemy leader on Earth is just a bonus...he got played by Kim....KIM.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2019)

*Jerry Nadler Wants To See It All (The Mueller Report)*




House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerry Nadler wants to see it all ... the Mueller report, that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2019)

*Monologue: Double Down Politics | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including pushback on the Mueller report and Joe Biden's touchy-feely transgressions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/04/republican-claims-mueller-report-no-collusion-no-obstruction.html

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/4/5/18295598/senate-republicans-resolution-mueller-report

these do not seem like the actions of people with nothing to hide to me...
these assholes should just remember that next year is an election year...do you really want to be shielding trump right now? do you not want to have a political career when it finally becomes clear that trump is a fucking criminal? if i was a Republican politician right now, i'd be calling for his tax returns, birth certificate (or at least his fathers, written in german.....) and TAX RETURNS for the last ten years....but i think it will be unnecessary once the report actually drops...Mueller thinking he did not have enough proof to nail trump to the wall on collusion is not the same as having nothing...an entire political party doesn't fight to hide an important document because it has information in it that is helpful to them....
i'm very surprised that it hasn't already been hacked and released online.....slacker hackers.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

i'm beginning to wonder why the report was written, if NO ONE is allowed to read it...why does it even exist if not one fucking person in the entire country is allowed to look at it, because it MAY effect some ongoing or even potential court case? u.s. congress people and senators don't have a high enough security clearance to read a report they ordered themselves? just exactly what kind of lab rat maze has the legal system become? is there a minotaur waiting at the middle of it?
give the fucking thing to congress, AND the senate...and let them decide what should happen....that is their job, isn't it?
checks and balances and all that? how can you check something when no one tells you it's happening? how do you balance something when you're not allowed to see it?
Barr shouldn't be allowed to touch the thing again, let Mueller do any redacting that needs to be done, Barr has already shown where his sympathies lie...with the fucking cheeto


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 6, 2019)

Distraction.

*Trial Set for October 2019.* On November 15, 2018, the court signed a preliminary conference order scheduling the trial to begin on October 23, 2019.
http://climatecasechart.com/case/people-v-exxon-mobil-corporation/

Mark your calendar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm beginning to wonder why the report was written, if NO ONE is allowed to read it...why does it even exist if not one fucking person in the entire country is allowed to look at it, because it MAY effect some ongoing or even potential court case? u.s. congress people and senators don't have a high enough security clearance to read a report they ordered themselves? just exactly what kind of lab rat maze has the legal system become? is there a minotaur waiting at the middle of it?
> give the fucking thing to congress, AND the senate...and let them decide what should happen....that is their job, isn't it?
> checks and balances and all that? how can you check something when no one tells you it's happening? how do you balance something when you're not allowed to see it?
> Barr shouldn't be allowed to touch the thing again, let Mueller do any redacting that needs to be done, Barr has already shown where his sympathies lie...with the fucking cheeto


They might wish they had released the report, the democrats are just going to publicly reconstruct it in hearings with the guidance of Mueller's people. I mean more people are gonna stand up and notice when Mueller testifies before the house judiciary committee than would pay attention to the report which might be soon forgotten, no matter how bad it was for Trump. Until they can get a hold of the report they can ask for the grand jury testimony to be released to the judicial committee and publicly reproduce some of the testimony in hearings simply by calling the witnesses to testify before congress.

Getting Trump's tax returns is a much simpler proposition, in the end the head of the treasury and the head of the IRS will go to jail if they don't cough up Trump's tax returns, end of story. I understand that it's illegal for Trump to even attempt to interfere with the release of his taxes and there is a specific statute that pertains to it. It doesn't mean Trump's taxes will be made public, just that Chairman Nadler and his hand picked experts can go over them to see if Trump cheated on his taxes or might have conflicts of interest. Word will get out that Trump's net worth is far less than a billion dollars and that's what concerns Donald the most. If he had to pay back everybody he screwed he'd owe ten billion, he took the family fortune and blew it in Atlantic city because he ran everything he touched into the ground. We've seen enough of Trump's mismanagement and incompetence to know that he couldn't make it as an honest man and kept afloat laundering Russian money and doing their bidding. How do you think he made it through the 2008 financial crises when he couldn't get money from regular banks in good times? They need to put trump's finances under a microscope since 2000 or at least go back to 2005, though his 2016 and 2017 returns should be interesting, so should Jared and Ivanka's.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 6, 2019)

Sadly we still have 655 days to go


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these do not seem like the actions of people with nothing to hide to me.


The report is suppose to be about Russian interference in the 2016 election and any Americans conspiring with it, along with any other crimes Mueller might find along the way (as we have seen). Why would the GOP, the AG and president fight tooth and nail to avoid releasing such a report to congress? It's about Russian interference in the election and congress has an oversight duty as well as a prescriptive one to make sure it doesn't happen again and it needs the unredacted Mueller report to do that. It's not like Nadler doesn't have clearance to work with classified documents...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sadly we still have 655 days to go


654 days, one hour and a few seconds.

Watching that clock keeps my hope alive.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 6, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not like Nadler doesn't have clearance to work with classified documents...


Like Ivanka


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

We are now 5th place to 13th place in the world.

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2016

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2019

Russia on the other hand has moved 10 places better than China. Thanks trump.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/4/6/18298327/trump-tax-returns-audit-house-democrats

i was waiting for this ...i knew there was no way in hell trump would let his tax returns out willingly.
he can't be a man and do the right thing, because he's a criminal fuck, and he knows this is the easiest way for them to bring his ass down...if he had nothing to hide, he wouldn't be hiding anything, he'd be freely publishing his taxes to make the point that he isn't a thieving piece of shit...
i cannot believe that the republicans are still supporting this fucker. but that's ok...they'll figure it out next year...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/4/6/18298327/trump-tax-returns-audit-house-democrats
> 
> i was waiting for this ...i knew there was no way in hell trump would let his tax returns out willingly.
> he can't be a man and do the right thing, because he's a criminal fuck, and he knows this is the easiest way for them to bring his ass down...if he had nothing to hide, he wouldn't be hiding anything, he'd be freely publishing his taxes to make the point that he isn't a thieving piece of shit...
> i cannot believe that the republicans are still supporting this fucker. but that's ok...they'll figure it out next year...


Really, if nothing to hide, save the nation the money and time subpoenaing them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Really, if nothing to hide, save the nation the money and time subpoenaing them.


never, ever happen...the only reason to hide your taxes is that you cheated on them...period. the more he tries to hide them, the more he cheated...so expect a fucking EPIC battle before we ever see page one of trumps taxes...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2019)

*Larry Mnuchin Must Not Stop IRS From Releasing Trump's Tax Returns | The Last Word | MSNBC*




In a Washington Post op-ed, Former Treasury Secretary Larry Summers argues that it is "inappropriate and probably illegal" for Steve Mnuchin to try to block the IRS from releasing Trump's tax returns. Summers joins Lawrence for an exclusive interview.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

everything trump and his entire camp does is inappropriate and probably illegal, why would we expect them to ever do the right thing? trump has to cover up every aspect of his life, because every aspect of his life could land him in prison...everything he has done up to taking office has had some aspect of illegality to it...everything...(and apparently, most of the things he has done after taking office, as well.) he's misreported the value of every property he's ever owned to get out of paying taxes...he's hidden assets, hidden cash, given his family the same illegal unreported "loans" that he got from his father. he set up a charity to steal from and hide assets with...the list goes on and on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2019)

*Here's why we must impeach Donald Trump: In fact, it's more urgent than ever*
*High crimes and misdemeanors? Where do we start? Even if he's not convicted, it's time to draw a line in the sand*
https://www.salon.com/2019/04/10/heres-why-we-must-impeach-donald-trump-in-fact-its-more-urgent-than-ever/

One of the most challenging tasks Americans can undertake at the moment is to impeach the president for his myriad high crimes and misdemeanors. It’s challenging but we have no choice. It has to be done for a variety of reasons including and especially this: it’s almost impossible to simply _name,_ much less adjudicate, every impeachment-worthy trespass by Donald Trump simply because there are so many.

Where to begin?

This is as good a place as any: CNN’s Jake Tapper reported this week that Trump ordered federal agents in El Paso to not only disregard asylum laws but to also defy any court-ordered injunctions against Trump’s barbaric and unconstitutional family-separation policy. Indeed, the most obvious impeachable crimes by the president involve abuses of power like this one -- literal crimes against humanity inflicted upon Central Americans fleeing from drug violence and death. Yet Trump clearly believes Richard Nixon’s unitary executive creed: “When the president does it, that means that it’s not illegal.” He’s milking this political theory so vigorously you could cut glass with Dick Cheney’s erection.

What else?

There are his hush money payments to porn star Stormy Daniels, with the conspiracy reaching into the Oval Office where Trump handed over the Daniels payments to Michael Cohen.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2019)

It looks like Peckerhead fucked with the wrong guy when he screwed over daddy Warbucks Bezos, a man who can afford his own fucking space program with spare change. It's too late for Pecker to drop this hot potato and it looks like Bezos wants to see Pecker's plea deal in the Trump hush money pay off fraud case broken. Pecker must be freaking out now, he's got his ass hanging out and King Kong wants it!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PISSED OFF THE WRONG BILLIONAIRE*
*Could Jeff Bezos Finally Crush the National Enquirer?*

*It’s a bad day for Trump’s favorite tabloid as American Media Inc. looks to sell the Enquirer and Jeff Bezos reportedly talks to prosecutors about his extortion and hacking claims.*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/could-jeff-bezos-finally-crush-the-national-enquirer

American Media Inc., the publisher of the National Enquirer, is seeking to sell the embattled tabloid just as Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos is reportedly meeting with New York federal prosecutors over extortion and hacking claims that he and his associates have made against the publisher.

Earlier this year, the Enquirer enraged the billionaire after it ran a story on his alleged extramarital affair with media personality Lauren Sanchez. Bezos fired back with a scathing post on Medium in which he claimed that the Enquirer had tried to extort him with dick pics. Bezos’ security consultant, Gavin de Becker, also accused AMI of being “in league” in Saudi Arabia in a Daily Beast op-ed.

On Wednesday evening, American Media Inc. said it was exploring “strategic options for its National Enquirer (U.S. and U.K. editions), Globe and National Examiner brands” in a press release. The publisher said it expected a sale to occur “in the near future.”
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like Peckerhead fucked with the wrong guy when he screwed over daddy Warbucks Bezos, a man who can afford his own fucking space program with spare change. It's too late for Pecker to drop this hot potato and it looks like Bezos wants to see Pecker's plea deal in the Trump hush money pay off fraud case broken. Pecker must be freaking out now, he's got his ass hanging out and King Kong wants it!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *PISSED OFF THE WRONG BILLIONAIRE*
> *Could Jeff Bezos Finally Crush the National Enquirer?*
> ...


catch and kill for a dollar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2019)

I wonder if they will remove Donald from the WH the same way as Assange was removed, dragged out kicking and screaming...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Assange’s Arrest Is A Huge Moment In The Russia Investigation | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




Former Assistant U.S. Attorney Mimi Rocah, New York Times Washington Correspondent Charlie Savage and former FBI Executive Assistant Director Bob Anderson join MTP Daily to discuss Julian Assange’s arrest and its connection to the Mueller investigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2019)

Here's an interesting fact about the risks of obeying Donald concerning the release of his taxes...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Blocking Trump Tax Return Release Puts Treasury Sec. In Legal Jeopardy | The Last Word | MSNBC*
In a new Daily Beast article, tax expert David Cay Johnston reveals that if the treasury secretary and IRS commissioner do not comply with the request to release Trump's tax returns, they will be violating a law punishable by up to five years in prison. Lawrence O’Donnell discusses with David Cay Johnston in an exclusive interview.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> catch and kill for a dollar.


I figure this little bit of sleaziness might cost Pecker quite a few dollars, maybe all of his dollars, if Bezos can get him into civil court over it. He's trying real hard to screw up Pecker's plea deal with the SDNY and it looks like Pecker might have violated it. I see AMI is trying to unload the National Inquirer ASAP fire sale cheap and it's not hard to figure out why. I hope King Kong crushes the fucker, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, maybe he'll squeal some more on Donald to get his sentence reduced. I wonder if Donald will pardon him, Bezos won't though since his ex wife just got 36 billion and Pecker fucked him over real good. I'd say King Kong wants Pecker's ass rather badly.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure this little bit of sleaziness might cost Pecker quite a few dollars, maybe all of his dollars, if Bezos can get him into civil court over it. He's trying real hard to screw up Pecker's plea deal with the SDNY and it looks like Pecker might have violated it. I see AMI is trying to unload the National Inquirer ASAP fire sale cheap and it's not hard to figure out why. I hope King Kong crushes the fucker, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy, maybe he'll squeal some more on Donald to get his sentence reduced. I wonder if Donald will pardon him, Bezos won't though since his ex wife just got 36 billion and Pecker fucked him over real good. I'd say King Kong wants Pecker's ass rather badly.


Of course, legal problems are why the corporate owners are trying to unload it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2019)

*Monologue: Barr Fight | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Attorney General William Barr's congressional obfuscation and President Trump's latest attacks on immigrants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2019)

*Rick Wilson: Bill Barr Isn't Serving The United States. He's Serving Trump. | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*




Veteran Republican strategist Rick Wilson lays out his argument for why he believes the attorney general is working not for the American people, but the president. He joins to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2019)

It's show and tell time for Donald's taxes and for the rule of law too, Trump doesn't have a legal leg to stand on and I figure the legal wrangling won't take long at all. The law is very specific and couldn't be more clear on this issue, as are the penalties under another law for non compliance with it. Somebody might go to jail for Donald over this one because Trump has no intention of obeying the law, makes ya wonder what he's got to hide. I figure Trump is gonna ignore the law and the courts on this issue and others too as we move forward, though other people might want to stay out of jail, even with the promise of a pardon and would rather be fired.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*House committee sends new letter to IRS demanding Trump's tax returns*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/13/politics/trump-tax-returns-house-letter-irs/index.html

(CNN)House Ways and Means Chairman Richard Neal is not backing down on his request for six years of the President Donald Trump's personal and business tax returns, he writes In a new letter sent Saturday to IRS Commissioner Charles Rettig.

In a two-page letter, Neal writes that he believes his committee is well within its rights to see the President's tax returns and that he expects a decision from the IRS within the next 10 days.
"I expect a reply from the IRS by 5:00 p.m. on April 23, 2019. Please know that if you fail to comply, your failure will be interpreted as a denial of my request," Neal writes.
The letter leans heavily into the committee's legal rational for the returns and Neal writes that, "I am aware that concerns have been raised regarding my request, and the authority of the committee. Those concerns lack merit. Moreover, judicial precedent commands that none of the concerns raised can legitimately be used to deny the committee's request."
*more...*


*House Democrats Give IRS New Deadline of April 23 to Hand Over Trump Tax Returns*
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/04/trump-tax-returns-irs-new-deadline-april-23.html

By DANIEL POLITI

APRIL 13, 201912:52 PM

House Ways and Means Committee Chairman Richard Neal made clear Saturday that Democrats in the House of Representatives are not giving up on their demand to see President Donald Trump’s tax returns. Neal reiterated his demand for Trump’s tax returns, telling IRS Commissioner Chuck Rettig in a letter that he has until April 23 to turn over the files. The move amounts to a rebuke of Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin, who had said he wasn’t even sure that Neal had the authority to make the request in the first place.

“I expect a reply from the IRS by 5:00 p.m. on April 23, 2019. Please know that if you fail to comply, your failure will be interpreted as a denial of my request,” Neal wrote in the letter that came days after Mnuchin said there was no way the administration could meet the original April 10 deadline. In the letter, Neal pushed back against Mnuchin’s questions about whether lawmakers had the oversight authority to make what the treasury secretary had characterized as “unprecedented” request. “The Committee’s request raises serious issues concerning the constitutional scope of Congressional investigative authority, the legitimacy of the asserted legislative purpose, and the constitutional rights of American citizens,” Mnuchin wrote. “The legal implications of this request could affect protections for all Americans against politically-motivated disclosures of personal tax information, regardless of which party is in power.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2019)

It's just about time for Bill Barr's report with it's rainbow of redactions. It's getting down to the short strokes now, it's tax time and Mueller time, let the show begin...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*President Donald Trump's Tone Changes As Report Release Day Nears | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s redacted report is expected to be released this week, and it seems as if the president has growing anxiety about the release.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2019)

Bill Barr's biggest problem will be the fact that Mueller doesn't have a single good thing to say about Trump and a lot of bad things. I wonder what percentage of the report will be redacted, 90%? I expect a multi colored mess of redactions and an insult to congress, surprise me Bill Barr, more importantly, surprise Donald!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mueller Report Will Be Released Thursday, Justice Dept. Says*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/us/politics/mueller-report-release.html

WASHINGTON — Attorney General William P. Barr will release a redacted version of the special counsel’s report on Thursday morning, a Justice Department spokeswoman said Monday, the first step in what promises to be a protracted fight with Democratic lawmakers over how much of the document they are allowed to see.

The report will be released to both Congress and the public, the spokeswoman, Kerri Kupec, said.

Mr. Barr will send the report after lawyers from the Justice Department and the office of the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, finish blacking out secret grand jury testimony, classified information, material related to continuing investigations and other sensitive information.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bill Barr's biggest problem will be the fact that Mueller doesn't have a single good thing to say about Trump and a lot of bad things. I wonder what percentage of the report will be redacted, 90%? I expect a multi colored mess of redactions and an insult to congress, surprise me Bill Barr, more importantly, surprise Donald!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mueller Report Will Be Released Thursday, Justice Dept. Says*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/us/politics/mueller-report-release.html
> ...


"material related to continuing investigations"

I'm suspicious that the Spygate hoo-haw will be used as an excuse to submit a heavily redacted report from Mueller.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Interesting it's taken so long, wonder what ridiculous load of shit is going to happen next to take everyone's attention off this. There are still pending charges it seems so no telling what we will find out


----------



## gearshift (Apr 15, 2019)

The "D" day pool!!!
Dump Trump day guess....

When the 46th president takes the oath.

Do I win? What do I win? When do I get what I won?
Give it to me NOW!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

gearshift said:


> The "D" day pool!!!
> Dump Trump day guess....
> 
> When the 46th president takes the oath.
> ...


you win the dirty sock award....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2019)

The shit is about to hit the fan and Barr's efforts to put lipstick on the pig are falling apart. I don't think Mueller left him much choice but to go lightly on the redaction pen. These are desperate efforts to deflect and spin, probably driven by Trump. I can't see Mueller saying much good about Trump, too many slimy things crawled out whenever he rolled over a rock and exposed things to the light.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mueller report will be lightly redacted, offering detailed look at investigation*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/attorney-general-plans-news-conference-to-discuss-mueller-report/2019/04/17/f5ca1cc6-6138-11e9-9ff2-abc984dc9eec_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6b1b30a5c2e7

*The report will show that Robert S. Mueller III decided he could not come to a conclusion on obstruction because it was difficult to determine President Trump’s intent, people familiar with the matter said.*

By Matt Zapotosky, Carol D. Leonnig, Rosalind S. Helderman, Devlin Barrett and Josh Dawsey
The Justice Department plans to release a lightly redacted version of special counsel Robert S. Mueller III’s 400-page report Thursday, offering a granular look at the ways in which President Trump was suspected of having obstructed justice, people familiar with the matter said.

The report — the general outlines of which the Justice Department has briefed the White House on — will reveal that Mueller decided he could not come to a conclusion on the question of obstruction because it was difficult to determine Trump’s intent and some of his actions could be interpreted innocently, these people said. But it will offer a detailed blow-by-blow of his alleged conduct — analyzing tweets, private threats and other episodes at the center of Mueller’s inquiry, they added.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The shit is about to hit the fan and Barr's efforts to put lipstick on the pig are falling apart. I don't think Mueller left him much choice but to go lightly on the redaction pen. These are desperate efforts to deflect and spin, probably driven by Trump. I can't see Mueller saying much good about Trump, too many slimy things crawled out whenever he rolled over a rock and exposed things to the light.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Mueller report will be lightly redacted, offering detailed look at investigation*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/attorney-general-plans-news-conference-to-discuss-mueller-report/2019/04/17/f5ca1cc6-6138-11e9-9ff2-abc984dc9eec_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6b1b30a5c2e7
> ...


Trump is getting in his last licks while everybody's hands are tied by the heretofore withheld report. It will be nice when Congress has the real document in its hands. I'm less interested in the obstruction charges than what Mueller found out about Trump's conspiracy with Russia to skew our election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is getting in his last licks while everybody's hands are tied by the heretofore withheld report. It will be nice when Congress has the real document in its hands. I'm less interested in the obstruction charges than what Mueller found out about Trump's conspiracy with Russia to skew our election.


I think most of Barr's redactions will mostly concern the Russian conspiracy business (ongoing investigations), Barr doesn't "believe" Trump can obstruct justice. I believe the issue of whether Trump can obstruct justice, or be indicted for a crime should be up to the SCOTUS to decide, not the DOJ or the AG, if the POTUS can't be inducted the SCOTUS will say so soon enough. In any case the AG can't stand between congress and their investigation of the POTUS, he is suppose to work for the country, not Trump and the courts will agree. I think that when Trump is removed from office that he and his family will be indicted on multiple federal charges, until then the states are gonna go after Trump, his family and business entities for a variety of things.

This business is just beginning, there's years worth of crime and scandals with hundreds of people involved. Tomorrow will be an interesting day and wonder what Donald's reaction to the release will be when it sinks in, he should be out there distracting and spinning like crazy. I had to laugh at them for releasing it on the day before a holiday, how 80's of them, news today is 24/7 and a lot of busy people catch up on the news on weekend and holidays.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I'm less interested in the obstruction charges than what Mueller found out about Trump's conspiracy with Russia to skew our election.


Trump _wanted_ to and _tried_ to conspire with the Russians directly, but his attempts at establishing a "back-channel" to Russia was thwarted by his and the people around him's ineptness


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

*What If Fox News Covered Trump the Way It Covered Obama? | NowThis*




What if Fox News covered Trump the way it covered Obama? It would look like this.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 18, 2019)

sometime in 2024 the way the dems are running the race they gonna lose again

cream sickle face gonna win sigh


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What If Fox News Covered Trump the Way It Covered Obama? | NowThis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very accurate description


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 18, 2019)

I predict he has a stroke 420 days into his second term and is replaced by pence


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I predict he has a stroke 420 days into his second term and is replaced by pence


that would only be a slight improvement...pence is a religious weirdo...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> sometime in 2024 the way the dems are running the race they gonna lose again
> 
> cream sickle face gonna win sigh


The race ain't until nov 2020 and the democrats want some time to publicly investigate a lot of shit, besides the closer to the election that this stuff comes out the better for them, even if they impeach Trump. The democrats are gonna drag the GOP through shit over this and make sure the stink gets on them real good, besides, these legal things take time to unfold.

I don't think Donald has a snowball's chance in Hell of winning in 2020, even less than a snowball if the democrats nominate a snow white male as their candidate. They should use the republican's bigotry against them and try to get some blond haired, blue eyed, young, photogenic, christian stud to run for president, fuck he could be ideologically left of Marx and they'd still vote for him!


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Apr 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would only be a slight improvement...pence is a religious weirdo...


I'm from Indiana and most of us really had no Idea who Pence really even was. But I'm not really shocked, we don't have your confederate flag waving type of conservatives here instead it's religious nuts who preach scripture, always carry a bible, I think you get the idea. We still have religious laws that violate separation of church and state. The farther south you go in Indiana, the further into the twilight zone you go.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The race ain't until nov 2020 and the democrats want some time to publicly investigate a lot of shit, besides the closer to the election that this stuff comes out the better for them, even if they impeach Trump. The democrats are gonna drag the GOP through shit over this and make sure the stink gets on them real good, besides, these legal things take time to unfold.
> 
> I don't think Donald has a snowball's chance in Hell of winning in 2020, even less than a snowball if the democrats nominate a snow white male as their candidate. They should use the republican's bigotry against them and try to get some blond haired, blue eyed, young, photogenic, christian stud to run for president, fuck he could be ideologically left of Marx and they'd still vote for him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4319600


Life imitates art, Cheeto Jesus is the anti Christ, who else could knock Jesus right out of American politics and cast an evil spell over God fear'n republican patriots and turned em into orange Devil worshiping heathen traitors!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

Let's make no mistake, Donald is in a desperate daily struggle for survival that will get much more difficult as the congressional investigations kick into high gear after the holidays. Everybody, media and politicians will have a few days to go through the report and prepare for the hearings, the gloves are off now that Barr has shown his true colors. Mueller's report is just the beginning, soon Mueller and his team members will testify before the judiciary committee as will Barr. Donald ain't out of the woods by a long shot and I don't figure the modern media will let him spin the story for long before getting ahead of the narrative, even on a holiday weekend. One of the things about the modern world with it's internet and cellphone technology is your always on the job in many professions, even after hours or on the week ends and many journalists will be at least reading the report and working the story. Next week should prove interesting, after folks have had a chance to digest the report, whistle blowers and the leaks from government sources will begin as we move forward.


----------



## topcat (Apr 18, 2019)

Bilbo Barr, live-action Fred Flintstone, Budweiser frog, or my favorite, evil Tom Bosley? You know, the dark side.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

topcat said:


> Bilbo Barr, live-action Fred Flintstone, Budweiser frog, or my favorite, evil Tom Bosley? You know, the dark side.


he does sorta look like fred flinstone starting to get old....of course, dealing with trump steals your soul...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

Barr last year....

Barr after two months of close contact with trump.....
 
Barr 6 months from now...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

So much for Trump controlling the narrative over the weekend...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Adam Schiff: Criminal Or Not, Trump's Actions Are Dishonest, Unethical, Immoral, Unpatriotic | MSNBC*




House Intelligence Committee Chairman Schiff says that whether or not President Trump's actions were criminal, they should be condemned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

Here's what Kelly Ann's husband (a lawyer) thinks about Trump, too bad Donald doesn't read.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*George Conway: Trump is a cancer on the presidency. Congress should remove him*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/george-conway-trump-is-a-cancer-on-the-presidency-congress-should-remove-him/2019/04/18/e75a13d8-6220-11e9-bfad-36a7eb36cb60_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.8a97c62a5672

By George T. Conway III
April 18 at 8:09 PM
George T. Conway III is a lawyer in New York.

So it turns out that, indeed, President Trump was not exonerated at all, and certainly not “totally” or “completely,” as he claimed. Special counsel Robert S. Mueller III didn’t reach a conclusion about whether Trump committed crimes of obstruction of justice — in part because, while a sitting president, Trump can’t be prosecuted under long-standing Justice Department directives, and in part because of “difficult issues” raised by “the President’s actions and intent.” Those difficult issues involve, among other things, the potentially tricky interplay between the criminal obstruction laws and the president’s constitutional authority, and the difficulty in proving criminal intent beyond a reasonable doubt.

Still, the special counsel’s report is damning. Mueller couldn’t say, with any “confidence,” that the president of the United States is not a criminal. He said, stunningly, that “if we had confidence after a thorough investigation of the facts that the President clearly did not commit obstruction of justice, we would so state.” Mueller did not so state.

That’s especially damning because the ultimate issue shouldn’t be — and isn’t — whether the president committed a criminal act. As I wrote not long ago, Americans should expect far more than merely that their president not be provably a criminal. In fact, the Constitution demands it.

The Constitution commands the president to “take Care that the Laws be faithfully executed.” It requires him to affirm that he will “faithfully execute the Office of President” and to promise to “preserve, protect and defend the Constitution.” And as a result, by taking the presidential oath of office, a president assumes the duty not simply to obey the laws, civil and criminal, that all citizens must obey, but also to be subjected to higher duties — what some excellent recent legal scholarship has termed the “fiduciary obligations of the president.”

Fiduciaries are people who hold legal obligations of trust, like a trustee of a trust. A trustee must act in the beneficiary’s best interests and not his own. If the trustee fails to do that, the trustee can be removed, even if what the trustee has done is not a crime.

And presidential attempts to abuse power by putting personal interests above the nation’s can surely be impeachable. The president may have the raw constitutional power to, say, squelch an investigation or to pardon a close associate. But if he does so not to serve the public interest, but to serve his own, he surely could be removed from office, even if he has not committed a criminal act.


By these standards, the facts in Mueller’s report condemn Trump even more than the report’s refusal to clear him of a crime. Charged with faithfully executing the laws, the president is, in effect, the nation’s highest law enforcement officer. Yet Mueller’s investigation “found multiple acts by the President that were capable of executing undue influence over law enforcement investigations.”

Trump tried to “limit the scope of the investigation.” He tried to discourage witnesses from cooperating with the government through “suggestions of possible future pardons.” He engaged in “direct and indirect contacts with witnesses with the potential to influence their testimony.” A fair reading of the special counsel’s narrative is that “the likely effect” of these acts was “to intimidate witnesses or to alter their testimony,” with the result that “the justice system’s integrity [was] threatened.” Page after page, act after act, Mueller’s report describes a relentless torrent of such obstructive activity by Trump.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2019)

Congress should remove Trump from office.

I like the sound of that. Still think it's wishful thinking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Congress should remove Trump from office.
> 
> I like the sound of that. Still think it's wishful thinking.


I can see Nancy leaving Trump and the GOP dangling in the wind for a time before at least attempting impeachment and putting the republican senate on the spot with a slam dunk trial. I any case an impeachment investigation should begin, though that can be stretched out with exhaustive hearings and court filings. The harder the GOP tries to protect Trump the worse it will be for them in the general election.

The democrats might not succeed in getting a conviction after a senate trial, but such a trial will hurt the GOP badly in the general election and sink Trump's chances of reelection. It just makes sense to pursue impeachment, though slowly, methodically and carefully, it will keep Donald's disloyalty and malfeasance at the top of the news for a long time.

Looks like it might be soon time for a distraction, war anybody? I wonder who Vlad would approve an attack on, Iran, North Korea or Venezuela? Perhaps he'll withdraw from NATO...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2019)

I wonder what Donald is gonna do this weekend, silence, tweet storm, or a distraction from out of left field? The news media is having a field day with the Mueller report and Donald never did get ahead of the narrative, it looks pretty bad for him going into the weekend. Barr fucked himself among his legal peers, but he's too smart to go to jail for Donald, but not smart enough to bury or spin Mueller's report, things will end badly for Barr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2019)

*Colbert Gets His Copy Of The Mueller Report*




After two years of waiting (mostly) patiently, Stephen finally gets his hands on the Mueller report. And it was worth the wait.

*There's Some 'Crazy Sh*t' In The Mueller Report*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2019)

*Neal Katyal: Mueller's Report Is 'The Beginning Of The End'*




Neal Katyal, the man who wrote the rule on special counsel investigations, wants to point everyone's attention to footnote #1,091 of the Mueller report.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 19, 2019)

The president is so incompetent that he wasn't able to obstruct justice even though he tried. Great video. 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Neal Katyal: Mueller's Report Is 'The Beginning Of The End'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 20, 2019)

2024. And not long enough


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2019)

I understand the Mueller report is at the top of all the best seller lists in print form, so somebody's gotta be interested. The report is just the beginning of the end and after some hearings, it along with further public testimony will result in a slow, detailed and methodical public impeachment investigation in the house. I figure all the other house committees besides the judicial committee will have impeachable offences of corruption and abuse of power to add to the articles of impeachment brought by the judicial committee. Trump and his administration have done a lot that needs to be publicly exposed and that is impeachable, there should be hundreds of articles of impeachment presented to the senate, though they might wanna just pick the low hanging fruit of the top few of dozen...

Just think, this white house will soon be *"The house of ten thousand lies"* as the Trump lie meter of recorded Trump lies as of April 1st was...

*President Trump has made 9,451 false or misleading claims over 801 days*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/04/01/president-trump-has-made-false-or-misleading-claims-over-days/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.d738e2254a28
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Read the Mueller Report: Searchable Document and Index*
BY THE NEW YORK TIMES APRIL 18, 2019

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/18/us/politics/mueller-report-document.html

These findings, from the special counsel, Robert S. Mueller III, detail his two-year investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 presidential election. The document has been redacted by the Justice Department.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I understand the Mueller report is at the top of all the best seller lists in print form, so somebody's gotta be interested. The report is just the beginning of the end and after some hearings, it along with further public testimony will result in a slow, detailed and methodical public impeachment investigation in the house. I figure all the other house committees besides the judicial committee will have impeachable offences of corruption and abuse of power to add to the articles of impeachment brought by the judicial committee. Trump and his administration have done a lot that needs to be publicly exposed and that is impeachable, there should be hundreds of articles of impeachment presented to the senate, though they might wanna just pick the low hanging fruit of the top few of dozen...
> 
> Just think, this white house will soon be *"The house of ten thousand lies"* as the Trump lie meter of recorded Trump lies as of April 1st was...
> 
> ...


One campaign consultant for the Democratic Party called the report, the Congressional investigations arising from it and the spin-off criminal investigations already underway in NY and VA -- "mood music" for the 2020 election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> One campaign consultant for the Democratic Party called the report, the Congressional investigations arising from it and the spin-off criminal investigations already underway in NY and VA -- "mood music" for the 2020 election.


Right now only a little more than a third of the voters support impeachment, but that number might grow to 40% after the report sinks in. A third of the country think it's "fake news" and a little less than a third of the country can be persuaded with overwhelming evidence brought before the house in investigations. Make the Trump people squirm and force them to lie under oath, the more of the bastards in the bag the better.

Hearing from Mueller and his team should be enlightening and Bill Barr might as well take an apartment in the house because he's gonna be in the hot seat constantly before the house judiciary committee who will humiliate him, if that's possible.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Right now only a little more than a third of the voters support impeachment, but that number might grow to 40% after the report sinks in. A third of the country think it's "fake news" and a little less than a third of the country can be persuaded with overwhelming evidence brought before the house in investigations. Make the Trump people squirm and force them to lie under oath, the more of the bastards in the bag the better.
> 
> Hearing from Mueller and his team should be enlightening and Bill Barr might as well take an apartment in the house because he's gonna be in the hot seat constantly before the house judiciary committee who will humiliate him, if that's possible.


Barr is an insect and has discredited himself as an independent head of the Justice Department. Trump will use him to divert and distract. Barr isn't worth the time. Congress should subpoena Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Congress should subpoena Trump.


Can they? That would be truly interesting, they could do what Mueller couldn't and put the last piece of evidence into the puzzle. We all know Trump is incapable of telling the truth, even under oath!

Of course if it were part of an impeachment investigation, he might clam up, though I don't think he could claim impeachment for 5th amendment protection, since a sitting president can't be indicted, he should also have no 5th amendment rights either.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can they? That would be truly interesting, they could do what Mueller couldn't and put the last piece of evidence into the puzzle. We all know Trump is incapable of telling the truth, even under oath!
> 
> Of course if it were part of an impeachment investigation, he might clam up, though I don't think he could claim impeachment for 5th amendment protection... But since a sitting president can't be indicted, he should also have no 5th amendment rights either.


They could subpoena Trump but I don't think compel the president to appear. 

more mood music.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> They could subpoena Trump but I don't think compel the president to appear.
> 
> more mood music.


What about if the house backed up by the SCOTUS required it, the mood music would increase in volume considerably and darken in tone. Remember the democrats wanna stretch this out a bit and might wait until closer to the election, though this kind of thing would probably be decided in a few months (past precedence).


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What about if the house backed up by the SCOTUS required it, the mood music would increase in volume considerably and darken in tone. Remember the democrats wanna stretch this out a bit and might wait until closer to the election, though this kind of thing would probably be decided in a few months (past precedence).


It would be a lovely tune.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 21, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> It would be a lovely tune.


I can hear the music playing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2019)

The uniform suits him, it somehow seems to fit, though the Nazis would have exterminated a Jewish fellow like him if they had the chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Barr is an insect and has discredited himself as an independent head of the Justice Department. Trump will use him to divert and distract. Barr isn't worth the time. Congress should subpoena Trump.


Barr might interfere with ongoing investigations and congress needs to keep him on his toes, as will the possibility of DOJ leaks and whistle blowers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 22, 2019)

Barr has exposed his loyalty and it is not to the American people, just like Trump
It may cost Democrats an election but Trump and Barr need to be brought up on charges of high crimes and misdemeanors starting with obstruction


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2019)

none of this is going to be easy...parasites don't just pack up and leave when you tell them to, they dig in and suck more blood till you burn them out....
if any of you think trump will make getting rid of him easy, you're dumber than he is...
he's going to kick, and scream, and accuse, and misdirect, and lie. he's going to cause spectacles to draw attention away from his fuckery. he's going to try to smear everyone whose ever said one word against him, and if he gets some on his few allies, he doesn't give a shit...
no matter which way this goes, it's going to be difficult, nasty, and hurtful for the country...


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> none of this is going to be easy...parasites don't just pack up and leave when you tell them to, they dig in and suck more blood till you burn them out....
> if any of you think trump will make getting rid of him easy, you're dumber than he is...
> he's going to kick, and scream, and accuse, and misdirect, and lie. he's going to cause spectacles to draw attention away from his fuckery. he's going to try to smear everyone whose ever said one word against him, and if he gets some on his few allies, he doesn't give a shit...
> no matter which way this goes, it's going to be difficult, nasty, and hurtful for the country...


That describes his entire presidency


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 22, 2019)

If I did one tenth of the shit he has done when I was in the Navy... I'd still be in prison


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2019)

do you suppose anyone has come to trump and offered him "a way out"...?
McConnel and Pellosi should come to him together, and tell him "look, we all know that when you get out of office, the law is going to come down on you so hard you'll be buried in prison orange (which he should be used to).
leave office now, cleanly, with no dramatics, no big speeches about being forced out, just make the announcement that effective today, you are stepping down as president, and we guarantee that you and your immediate family will not be prosecuted for anything you've done up to this point. we won't seize your bank accounts, or your businesses.
for the good of the country and it's people, step down.
if not, we will block every single thing you do for the rest of your term, and withdraw all support from you for the 2020 election. and you'll still be facing the law..."


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you suppose anyone has come to trump and offered him "a way out"...?
> McConnel and Pellosi should come to him together, and tell him "look, we all know that when you get out of office, the law is going to come down on you so hard you'll be buried in prison orange (which he should be used to).
> leave office now, cleanly, with no dramatics, no big speeches about being forced out, just make the announcement that effective today, you are stepping down as president, and we guarantee that you and your immediate family will not be prosecuted for anything you've done up to this point. we won't seize your bank accounts, or your businesses.
> for the good of the country and it's people, step down.
> if not, we will block every single thing you do for the rest of your term, and withdraw all support from you for the 2020 election. and you'll still be facing the law..."


No deals, None, except plea deals like what Cohen got. But we all know he'll lie and end up like Manafort. 

I do hope that Congress and the states will start looking into making our elections more secure going forward. This seems to have been forgotten in all the hullabaloo. Perhaps that was intentional. Republicans don't really want free and fair elections.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 22, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> No deals, None, except plea deals like what Cohen got. But we all know he'll lie and end up like Manafort.
> 
> I do hope that Congress and the states will start looking into making our elections more secure going forward. This seems to have been forgotten in all the hullabaloo. Perhaps that was intentional. Republicans don't really want free and fair elections.


Perhaps? I thought they made it pretty clear they don't want anyone but Republicans to vote


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 22, 2019)

On the bright side, future democratic presidents will be able to get away with essentially anything. They'll be able to declare national emergencies on guns, health care, education, climate change...you name it.

And it'll all be legal thanks to Trump. I'm looking forward to watching all the GOP'ers yell and scream at the top of their lungs when shit turns against them.

I'll just smile and say, "Well, YOUR guy set the precedent. YOU made it happen."

Of course, they don't know what a precedent is, which will lead to a lot of explaining, which will lead to them getting lost as usual...but I'll still have fun with it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> On the bright side, future democratic presidents will be able to get away with essentially anything. They'll be able to declare national emergencies on guns, health care, education, climate change...you name it.
> 
> And it'll all be legal thanks to Trump. I'm looking forward to watching all the GOP'ers yell and scream at the top of their lungs when shit turns against them.
> 
> ...


We can do as many scotus judges as we want and confirm them all with 50 votes

After all, the gop decided 8 was fine until they were in power, then they made it 9

Let’s make it 15 once we’re back in power


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you suppose anyone has come to trump and offered him "a way out"...?
> McConnel and Pellosi should come to him together, and tell him "look, we all know that when you get out of office, the law is going to come down on you so hard you'll be buried in prison orange (which he should be used to).
> leave office now, cleanly, with no dramatics, no big speeches about being forced out, just make the announcement that effective today, you are stepping down as president, and we guarantee that you and your immediate family will not be prosecuted for anything you've done up to this point. we won't seize your bank accounts, or your businesses.
> for the good of the country and it's people, step down.
> if not, we will block every single thing you do for the rest of your term, and withdraw all support from you for the 2020 election. and you'll still be facing the law..."


I think it'll be a fight to the death, Donald is long past forgiveness and knows there's no way out except jumping on AF1 and heading to Moscow, if Vlad will have him. The only thing I could see is a pardon from Pence signed at the same time he resigns the presidency, he wouldn't trust Pence to pardon him unless they did the signing in the same room at almost the same time. He would pardon his family first and probably throw everybody else under the bus, otherwise it's prison for him and his family when he's no longer POTUS. Donald has got it all on the line and if he makes it to election it will be a dandy, win and he's home free, lose and go to jail.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think it'll be a fight to the death, Donald is long past forgiveness and knows there's no way out except jumping on AF1 and heading to Moscow, if Vlad will have him. The only thing I could see is a pardon from Pence signed at the same time he resigns the presidency, he wouldn't trust Pence to pardon him unless they did the signing in the same room at almost the same time. He would pardon his family first and probably throw everybody else under the bus, otherwise it's prison for him and his family when he's no longer POTUS. Donald has got it all on the line and if he makes it to election it will be a dandy, win and he's home free, lose and go to jail.


Sad for all Americans either way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sad for all Americans either way


Through history, treason and circumstance an unfit, unqualified and probably illegitimate Trump is POTUS and America must deal with the reality. I think Nacy Pelosi is the best person qualified to to deal with Donald. Slow walk impeachment, focus on dramatic public hearings that people will pay attention to, open investigations to present the information to the public and feed the news media. People will pay more attention to the scandal(s) if there is public testimony than just the Mueller report, hearings will be grist for the mill of the media for many months and make it harder for the republicans to support Trump. Let the committees investigate and the house, senate and presidential candidates can talk about health care and other issues that matter to most Americans. The democrats can walk and chew gum at the same time, they don't need to mention Trump much, the media is going into a feeding frenzy over this stuff until Trump is gone and will do the work of whittling down Trump for them with simple facts, honest debate & common sense commentary. Many Americans are getting a real legal education if they've been following along, the networks have lot's of legal experts and consultants who are giving loads of legal information and insight to the public.


----------



## topcat (Apr 22, 2019)

Sealed indictments await orange stool, junior dotard and jarhead, to be unsealed after the 2020 election boots the infection. In this way, Mueller takes the pardon card out of stool's hand. Sealed indictments stop the clock of the statute of limitations.

It's just a guess, or wish.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)

tRUmp is going to start a war with Iran, unconfirmed reports of US war planes bombing IRG and their militias in Syria.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)

The end is near, just watched a video of the easter bunny beating up a guy on a Florida street.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)

Fun fact about something both Nixon and tRUmp have in common, they both liked to beat their wives.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)

LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321941


Stone was always a whore, or the son of one...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2019)

Paul Manafort liked to watch his wife pull trains with black men, I know this sounds made up but it's true.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Paul Manafort liked to watch his wife pull trains with black men, I know this sounds made up but it's true.


I wonder if that explains him acid washing his bathtub?
EEEEK never mind that was Bannon LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

*Trump's Approval Hits All Time Low After The Release Of The Mueller Report | The Last Word | MSNBC*




President Trump's approval rating has reached a new low in the first polls after the release of the Mueller report. Art of the Deal co-author Tony Schwartz talks to Lawrence O’Donnell about how Trump reacts to negative news about himself and what it will mean for his presidency.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> On the bright side, future democratic presidents will be able to get away with essentially anything. They'll be able to declare national emergencies on guns, health care, education, climate change...you name it.
> 
> And it'll all be legal thanks to Trump. I'm looking forward to watching all the GOP'ers yell and scream at the top of their lungs when shit turns against them.
> 
> ...



Didn't FDR. Truman and LBJ already "get away with everything" ?

Racist FDR put Americans in concentration camps without due process and stole gold etc. 

The idiot Truman authorized the terrorist nuclear vaporization of thousands of innocent Japanese women and children. 

LBJ false flagged the start of the Viet Nam war and disgracefully fooled minorities into thinking he was their friend. Plus he strangled JFK with his own intestines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> Didn't FDR. Truman and LBJ already "get away with everything" ?
> 
> Racist FDR put Americans in concentration camps without due process and stole gold etc.
> 
> ...


First your comparing two of the best American presidents with the worst one by far.
FDR was following recommendations by the military about the Japanese and it was a different time in America. Next you'll be shitting on Lincoln because there was slavery.

Truman saved well over a million American causalities and many more Japanese by dropping the bomb. I'm sure he would have been rightly impeached if he didn't and if you were waiting to go ashore with the Marines in 1945 you'd agree.

Nixion didn't do too well in Nam either and committed treason to get elected POTUS. LBJ was a major force behind the civil rights laws of the sixties and could overcome his racism, how about you?

Only a racist driven fool could support Trump at this point and it's gonna get harder to carry his water from here on out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

*Bernie Sanders just gave the best answer on impeachment*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/politics/bernie-sanders-impeachment-cnn-town-hall/index.html

(CNN)Bernie Sanders didn't build his political career on pragmatism. But on Monday night at a CNN-sponsored town hall, he showed that his presidential candidacy will be about more than simply tilting at windmills -- delivering a practical (and nuanced) response to whether his party should push to impeach President Donald Trump in the wake of the release of the Mueller report.

Here's the bulk of what Sanders said (it's long, but important):
"At the end of the day, what is most important to me is to see that Donald Trump is not re-elected president, and I intend to do everything I can to make sure that doesn't happen.

"But if -- and this is an if -- if for the next year, year-and-a-half, going right into the heart of the election, all that the Congress is talking about is impeaching Trump and Trump, Trump, Trump, and Mueller, Mueller, Mueller, and we're not talking about health care, we're not talking about raising the minimum wage to a living wage, we're not talking about combating climate change, we're not talking about sexism and racism and homophobia, and all of the issues that concern ordinary Americans, what I worry about is that works to Trump's advantage."

Sanders went on to say that he supports the House conducting an investigation into some of the seemingly obstructive behaviors by Trump documented by Mueller and that, once that investigation concludes, he was open to reassessing.
That seems to me to be right where Democrats need to be heading into 2020. And here's why:
1) Abandoning the Mueller report conclusions is unacceptable to the party's political base.
2) Impeachment will allow Trump to paint himself as a victim of overly partisan Democrats looking to run him out because they lost an election.
3) Senate Republicans will simply not abandon Trump en masse, ensuring that even if impeachment succeeds in the House, Trump will not be removed from office.

Given those three competing realities, Sanders' position -- we need to continue to investigate but we can't build the entire Democratic case against Trump in 2020 around impeachment -- is the most politically sound place to be.
Although Sanders didn't mention the 2016 campaign or Hillary Clinton's strategy against Trump in that race, it's clear that his position on Trump and impeachment is informed by that contest.

In 2016, Clinton's underlying (and sometimes overlying) message was something like this: Trump is awful and you will never vote for him. And I am the only other person running for president.

Yes, Clinton talked policy, too, but the overarching message was entirely focused on her belief that Trump was unfit for office. And voters agreed! Exit polling from that race showed that just more than a third of all voters liked Trump, thought he was honest and trustworthy or believed he had the temperament to be president. But even some of those who didn't like Trump voted for him anyway because they didn't like Clinton much more -- and, as importantly, they had no sense of what she would do differently.
In short, the 2016 race became a personality contest between two people that voters didn't like. So they chose the one they thought might change things more.

Sanders is clearly wary -- and rightly so -- of re-running that race. To that point, this part of his impeachment answer really hit a chord:
"If for the next year, year-and-a-half, going right into the heart of the election, all that the Congress is talking about is impeaching Trump and Trump, Trump, Trump, and Mueller, Mueller, Mueller, and we're not talking about health care, we're not talking about raising the minimum wage to a living wage, we're not talking about combating climate change, we're not talking about sexism and racism and homophobia, and all of the issues that concern ordinary Americans, what I worry about is that works to Trump's advantage."
That's a correct assessment. Democrats don't need to convince voters that Donald Trump isn't presidential or isn't their cup of tea. Most -- outside of Trump's hardcore supporters -- already believe that. What Democrats need to do is prove to voters that on the issues they care about, Trump's policies are dangerous. Whether that's on his call to repeal the Affordable Care Act or his decision to pull the US out of the Paris Climate Accord or his hardline immigration policies.
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> Didn't FDR. Truman and LBJ already "get away with everything" ?
> 
> Racist FDR put Americans in concentration camps without due process and stole gold etc.
> 
> ...


holy shit you just get stupider every time i take you off of ignore....this was a quick turnaround.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Bernie Sanders just gave the best answer on impeachment*
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/politics/bernie-sanders-impeachment-cnn-town-hall/index.html
> 
> (CNN)Bernie Sanders didn't build his political career on pragmatism. But on Monday night at a CNN-sponsored town hall, he showed that his presidential candidacy will be about more than simply tilting at windmills -- delivering a practical (and nuanced) response to whether his party should push to impeach President Donald Trump in the wake of the release of the Mueller report.
> ...


Same old Sanders. Same old argument using false choices. "Either we set aside Trump's crimes and do the nation's work or do nothing else and lose to him in 2020." Democrats in the House are not going to do either, they are taking a middle way that keeps open the possibility of impeachment through continuing investigations. 

Sanders hasn't gotten a single important thing done in his 14 years as a Senator and he's the one who is telling House Democrats they should get to work?

Fuck Sanders.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> Didn't FDR. Truman and LBJ already "get away with everything" ?
> 
> Racist FDR put Americans in concentration camps without due process and stole gold etc.
> 
> ...


Wait, you expect us to believe you’re against racism?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Same old Sanders. Same old argument using false choices. "Either we set aside Trump's crimes and do the nation's work or do nothing else and lose to him in 2020." Democrats in the House are not going to do either, they are taking a middle way that keeps open the possibility of impeachment through continuing investigations.
> 
> Sanders hasn't gotten a single important thing done in his 14 years as a Senator and he's the one who is telling House Democrats they should get to work?
> 
> Fuck Sanders.


Bernie leads the democratic pack by double digits and is doing massive fund raising through small donations, though it's still early and Joe Biden is about to jump in. Publicly investigating Trump makes sense and so does impeaching him at the end of that process to put the republican senate on the spot. The American people are gonna be the ultimate jury on this and dramatic public hearings exposing Trump as much as possible seems to make sense, as does putting senators on record eventually. Further public education is required to bring more Americans around and public hearings and dramatic cat fights will get their attention. Then there's Donald, as in what crazy and illegal shit is he gonna do over the next several months in his daily struggle to survive.

America is still craving for change, it was Obama's mantra, "hope and change" and it was part of the reason Trump is POTUS, Bernie represents that change. The poling and primaries are the best guide to who's best suited to take on Trump in 2020, if he survives that long, and right now that looks like Bernie, though it's early days. I'm a Canadian who just wants to see Trump removed from office and replaced by a responsible, normal adult, so I don't have much stake in who becomes the democratic nominee, as long as they can win.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bernie leads the democratic pack by double digits and is doing massive fund raising through small donations, though it's still early and Joe Biden is about to jump in. Publicly investigating Trump makes sense and so does impeaching him at the end of that process to put the republican senate on the spot. The American people are gonna be the ultimate jury on this and dramatic public hearings exposing Trump as much as possible seems to make sense, as does putting senators on record eventually. Further public education is required to bring more Americans around and public hearings and dramatic cat fights will get there attention. Then there's Donald, as in what crazy and illegal shit is he gonna do over the next several months in his daily struggle to survive.
> 
> America is still craving for change, it was Obama's mantra, "hope and change" and it was part of the reason Trump is POTUS, Bernie represents that change. The poling and primaries are the best guide to who's best suited to take on Trump in 2020, if he survives that long, and right now that looks like Bernie, though it's early days. I'm a Canadian who just wants see Trump removed from office and replaced by a responsible, normal adult, so I don't have much stake in who becomes the democratic nominee, as long as they can win.


READ what he said.

In his speech he offered a false choice. Either drop any idea of impeachment or lose to Trump. That's all he's ever done is carp at others without offering a valid alternative. He's a seagull. Flies around, eats other people's lunches and then shits on their heads.

The House is doing neither of his false choices. As you say, they are following a path that keeps the option of impeachment open but won't tie the chamber up and prevent them from getting work done. 

He hasn't accomplished anything important in 14 years as a Senator. Why is that? Because he isn't a Democrat, he's an independent. Why is that? Because he doesn't work well with others.

Speaking of getting work done, I'd like to see Sanders accomplish something. His health care bill is embarrassingly light on details. No details on how it will be paid for or how much it will cost. Simple assumptions on how much to pay hospitals. No mention on how to manage the growth in staffing needed to grow Medicare into a healthcare provider for everybody. 

Typical of Sanders, in spite of his lack of accomplishment, he tells people who HAVE done great work what THEY should be doing?

Fuck Sanders.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First your comparing two of the best American presidents with the worst one by far.
> FDR was following recommendations by the military about the Japanese and it was a different time in America. Next you'll be shitting on Lincoln because there was slavery.
> 
> Truman saved well over a million American causalities and many more Japanese by dropping the bomb. I'm sure he would have been rightly impeached if he didn't and if you were waiting to go ashore with the Marines in 1945 you'd agree.
> ...



FDR incarcerated Americans without due process in order to "protect America", "the bastion of freedom" . Illogical Fail. 

No, Truman did not save over a million American casualties. Japan was defeated and simply wanted their Emperor not to be executed etc. There was no need to invade Japan, it was defeated. The outcome of the war or whether Japan was going to surrender was a forgone conclusion. Are you saying it's okay to kill innocent people in order to try to kill bad guys? So, if FDR stole my gold, you'd have been okay with me bombing all of Washington D.C. to get FDR ? That's absurd, there's no such thing as "collateral damage". It's murder. Truman signed off, knowing he would be killing babies, an act of terrorism.

LBJ didn't overcome his racism, he threw bread into the crowd in order to expand the warfare / welfare state of government. Fuck Nixon, he was a tool of the Federal Reserve.

Lincoln? Violated the constitution regularly. Seized arms without due process from people in Maryland. Conscripted soldiers (forced labor...a form of slavery) in order to prevent people from leaving the Union..meaning he was a large scale kidnapper, plus he had a funny beard.

Trump?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit you just get stupider every time i take you off of ignore....this was a quick turnaround.


Which part of what I posted can you prove is erroneous ? 

I'm sure you can.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Wait, you expect us to believe you’re against racism?


I am not a racist, I could be a specieist though.

I am not for forced segregation or forced integration. I am for consensual human interactions, if that isn't possible, I am for neutral coexistence and respect for others rights to self determine. 

FDR, your hero, was a racist, and he regularly lied, stole and loved to wash Uncle Joe Stalin's balls with his tongue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> READ what he said.
> 
> In his speech he offered a false choice. Either drop any idea of impeachment or lose to Trump. That's all he's ever done is carp at others without offering a valid alternative. He's a seagull. Flies around, eats other people's lunches and then shits on their heads.
> 
> ...


If he ended up the democratic nominee you'd still vote for him...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> I am not a racist, I could be a specieist though.
> 
> I am not for forced segregation or forced integration. I am for consensual human interactions, if that isn't possible, I am for neutral coexistence and respect for others rights to self determine.
> 
> FDR, your hero, was a racist, and he regularly lied, stole and loved to wash Uncle Joe Stalin's balls with his tongue.


You’re a racist

Never reply to my posts, ever. You fucking pedophile


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he ended up the democratic nominee you'd still vote for him...


Yes I would.

But he's a very divisive leader. Would set low expectations. "not as bad as Trump".


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> READ what he said.
> 
> In his speech he offered a false choice. Either drop any idea of impeachment or lose to Trump. That's all he's ever done is carp at others without offering a valid alternative. He's a seagull. Flies around, eats other people's lunches and then shits on their heads.
> 
> ...


When he takes on a position, as he did earlier about prison inmates voting, it seems he's not really interested in being elected any way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

This might be Donald's biggest problem in 2020, if he runs, 18 states are passing laws to require presidential candidates to release their taxes to get on the state ballot!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Illinois joins multiple-state push for Trump's tax returns ahead of 2020 election*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/12/politics/illinois-president-tax-returns/index.html

(CNN)Illinois Democrats approved a bill that would require presidential candidates to disclose their tax returns if they want their names to appear on the state's ballot.

Senate Bill 145, introduced in January by State Sen. Antonio Muñoz, would require any candidate for president or vice president to release the most recent five years of their tax returns to have their name on the general election ballot.

The push from Illinois Democrats for President Donald Trump's taxes ahead of the 2020 presidential election comes as several other states are pursuing similar legislation -- and congressional Democrats are seeking to gain access to the President's tax returns under a 1924 provision in the Internal Revenue Code.
As a candidate, and now as president, Trump has declined to release his tax returns, claiming he's prevented from doing so because he's under IRS audit. An audit, however, does not legally Trump bar from releasing his tax returns and has not stopped past presidents from doing so.
"Voters have a right to know a presidential candidate's conflicts of interests," Muñoz said in a statement on his website. "They have reasonably expected this disclosure for decades, and if candidates won't release the information willingly, then we need a law in place that requires it."
Since 2017, 18 state legislatures, including those in Illinois and New York, have introduced bills that would require presidential candidates to publicly disclose their tax returns to be on the ballot, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.
House Democrats in Washington formally requested the President's tax returns last week from the Internal Revenue Service, but Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin informed them on Wednesday that his department would be unable to comply with their deadline for Trump's tax return.
Under the bill approved Thursday, the Illinois secretary of state would post the tax returns on its website, with the candidate's personal information redacted. The bill would not apply to congressional or statewide candidates.

The measure was approved by the Illinois Democratic-controlled Senate, 36-19. The bill has moved to the Illinois House, where Democrats also hold the majority. CNN has reached out to Democratic Gov. J.B. Pritzker's office for comment of whether the governor supports the bill.
Republican state Sen. Dale Righter questioned the bill's constitutionality and called it "an embarrassing waste of the Senate's time" on Thursday, the Capitol News Illinois reported.

New York legislators introduced a bill Monday that would authorize the state's tax commissioner to release state tax returns to Congress upon request. The legislation, if passed, would enable the release of Trump's state returns, since he is a New York resident and the state is home to his family business, the Trump Organization.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yes I would.
> 
> But he's a very divisive leader. Would set low expectations. "not as bad as Trump".


Mayor Pete as his VP might round off the rough edges and provide a real contender as his front man. Also because of his age, hinting at one term in office to clean things up and bring some integrity and dignity back to the office would't hurt as well. Like I said, it's early days, Joe or even Mayor Pete could be the front runner in a couple of months, but Mayor Pete would be a good VP pick for Bernie or Joe.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mayor Pete as his VP might round off the rough edges and provide a real contender as his front man. Also because of his age, hinting at one term in office to clean things up and bring some integrity and dignity back to the office would't hurt as well. Like I said, it's early days, Joe or even Mayor Pete could be the front runner in a couple of months, but Mayor Pete would be a good VP pick for Bernie or Joe.


Bernie is not a democrat and his job is to pull votes away from a real democratic candidate so the GOP can win. It's not a coincidence that Bernie has spent a lot of time in Russia going back many years. His voting record shows who's side he is really on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Bernie is not a democrat and his job is to pull votes away from a real democratic candidate so the GOP can win. It's not a coincidence that Bernie has spent a lot of time in Russia going back many years. His voting record shows who's side he is really on.


Bernie bowed out gracefully in 2016 and supported the democrats, also I believe he has since joined the democrats. If he wins the nomination you will vote for him, but like I said it's early days and Joe is about to jump in. I don't think Bernie is working for the Russians or supports what they have done and believe he has spoken out against it many times. The polls and primaries will decide...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bernie bowed out gracefully in 2016 and supported the democrats, also I believe he has since joined the democrats. If he wins the nomination you will vote for him, but like I said it's early days and Joe is about to jump in. I don't think Bernie is working for the Russians or supports what they have done and believe he has spoken out against it many times. The pols and primaries will decide...


You don't know what you're talking about. Google Tad Devine who was bernies strategist in 2016, he's connected to Paul Manafort, does that sound like a democrat? Take a look at his recent voting record on Russian sanctions,he always votes against them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2019)

i need some sleep


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. Google Tad Devine who was bernies strategist in 2016, he's connected to Paul Manafort, does that sound like a democrat? Take a look at his recent voting record on Russian sanctions,he always votes against them.


I never knew he voted against sanctions... And if Devine was in bed with Manafort he'd be on the FBI list or in Mueller's report. The corporate media doesn't cover Bernie much or like him, you'd think they would be all over any Russian connections...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mayor Pete as his VP might round off the rough edges and provide a real contender as his front man. Also because of his age, hinting at one term in office to clean things up and bring some integrity and dignity back to the office would't hurt as well. Like I said, it's early days, Joe or even Mayor Pete could be the front runner in a couple of months, but Mayor Pete would be a good VP pick for Bernie or Joe.


Bernie doesn't have it in him to be a good leader. He's had two years to build bridges with the Democratic Party and all he does is tear at the party and its leaders. He may be trying to attract Republicans who won't vote for Trump, IDK. What I can say is that every chance he's had to reach out and make Democrats feel like he's their guy, he did just the opposite.

He's popular with liberal white men and maybe moderate Republicans if there is such a thing. That's about it. I don't see how he can win the nomination with that kind of support.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Bernie doesn't have it in him to be a good leader. He's had two years to build bridges with the Democratic Party and all he does is tear at the party and its leaders. He may be trying to attract Republicans who won't vote for Trump, IDK. What I can say is that every chance he's had to reach out and make Democrats feel like he's their guy, he did just the opposite.
> 
> He's popular with liberal white men and maybe moderate Republicans if there is such a thing. That's about it. I don't see how he can win the nomination with that kind of support.


When Joe jumps in we'll see how things pan out, Joe is pretty good a ripping strips off of Donald, he has a real talent for it.

Right now it looks like Donald is pushing down the accelerator on impeachment by ordering non cooperation with congress.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When Joe jumps in we'll see how things pan out, Joe is pretty good a ripping strips off of Donald, he has a real talent for it.
> 
> Right now it looks like Donald is pushing down the accelerator on impeachment by ordering non cooperation with congress.


This is where it's clear that I don't know who I want as my candidate. I haven't heard or seen one thing from Joe that I can say I like. Not that there is anything I dislike, he just hasn't made a case for my vote yet. The two I'm most drawn to right now are Harris and Booker. O'Rourke seems too conservative for me but he has my interest too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Trump is quickly shedding support especially among the legal, law 
enforcement communities and true conservatives. The traditional heart is being cut out of the republican party and we see them on TV as many of Trump's most vociferous opponents, many have left the party and some have gone democrat. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Mueller Report Was My Tipping Point
I was a Trump transition staffer, and I’ve seen enough. It’s time for impeachment.*

8:22 AM ET
J. W. Verret
Professor of law at George Mason University Antonin Scalia Law School
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/04/gop-staffer-advocates-trumps-impeachment/587785/

Let’s start at the end of this story. This weekend, I read Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s report twice, and realized that enough was enough—I needed to do something. I’ve worked on every Republican presidential transition team for the past 10 years and recently served as counsel to the Republican-led House Financial Services Committee. My permanent job is as a law professor at the George Mason University Antonin Scalia Law School, which is not political, but where my colleagues have held many prime spots in Republican administrations.

If you think calling for the impeachment of a sitting Republican president would constitute career suicide for someone like me, you may end up being right. But I did exactly that this weekend, tweeting that it’s time to begin impeachment proceedings.

Let’s go back to the beginning. In August 2016, I interviewed to join the pre-transition team of Donald Trump. Since 2012, every presidential election stands up a pre-transition team for both candidates, so that the real transition will have had a six-month head start when the election is decided. I participated in a similar effort for Mitt Romney, and despite our defeat, it was a thrilling and rewarding experience. I walked into a conference room at Jones Day that Don McGahn had graciously arranged to lend to the folks interviewing for the transition team.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> This is where it's clear that I don't know who I want as my candidate. I haven't heard or seen one thing from Joe that I can say I like. Not that there is anything I dislike, he just hasn't made a case for my vote yet. The two I'm most drawn to right now are Harris and Booker. O'Rourke seems too conservative for me but he has my interest too.


The main thing is to come together behind whoever wins the democratic nomination and defeat Trump or his GOP replacement. When it comes to Trump, hang together or hang separately as Ben Franklin used to say, cause if Donald is made King there will be trouble.

Don't forget your dealing with a dangerous and desperate sociopath who is capable of any depravity, it's most important that he be dealt with, either by impeachment or the ballot box, perhaps both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2019)

*Iowa's longest-serving GOP lawmaker joins the Democrats because of Trump*
By Jamie Ehrlich, CNN
Updated 11:35 PM ET, Tue April 23, 2019
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/politics/andy-mckean-iowa-gop-lawmaker-change-party/index.html

Washington (CNN)The Iowa Legislature's longest-serving Republican announced Tuesday that because of President Donald Trump, he will be joining the Democratic Party, calling Trump "a poor example for the nation and particularly for our children."

State Rep. Andy McKean, who has served in both Iowa's Senate and House chambers, identified with the Republican Party for 35 years before Tuesday's announcement and is the longest-serving Republican in the state's Legislature today, according to the Democratic Legislative Campaign Committee.
"With the 2020 president election looming on the horizon, I feel as a Republican that I need to be able to support the standard bearer of our party. Unfortunately, that is not something I am able to do," McKean said at a news conference.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2019)

*What Donald Trump's unsettlingly erratic 24 hours on Twitter tell us*
Analysis by Chris Cillizza, CNN Editor-at-large
Updated 3:15 PM ET, Tue April 23, 2019
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/politics/donald-trump-twitter/index.html

(CNN)It's hard to even imagine President Donald Trump's Twitter addiction getting worse, but we may be living through just that right now.

Consider that over the past 24 hours, Trump has tweeted (and retweeted) 52 things. In a 30-minute span on Monday night, he retweeted 24 items -- about nine different topics and from 15 people.

It's been a torrent of Twitter. A spasm of social media. A ... well, you get the idea. It was, uh, a lot. And it's indicative of Trump's current state of mind: jubilant that neither he nor any of his family members were charged in the Mueller report while also retaining much of the anger, resentment and conspiracy-theorizing that have fueled his time in the White House.
Remember, always, that Twitter is the best window into a president's mind we have ever had. It is a real-time reflection of what Trump not only is thinking about but what he cares about.

So what's been on his mind?
* He tweeted that "Fox & Friends," the unapologetically pro-Trump morning show on Fox News, is "by far the best of the morning political shows on television."
* He tweeted that "In the 'old days' if you were President and you had a good economy, you were basically immune from criticism."
* He tweeted about how The New York Times "will have to get down on their knees & beg for forgiveness-they are truly the Enemy of the People!"
* He tweeted a favorite conservative conspiracy theory that Twitter has a liberal bias and does everything it can to make it harder for conservatives to use the platform. (He offered no specific, fact-based examples.)
And then there were the retweets.

Most -- 10 -- were focused on discrediting the Mueller investigation and were sent by a who's who of Trump acolytes: Reps. Jim Jordan (Ohio) and Mark Meadows (N.C), Judicial Watch President Tom Fitton, etc.
Another six retweets dealt with Trump's still-false accusations that he had been the subject of a spying campaign directed out of the Justice Department (3 RTs) or allegations dealing with the attempts to discredit the dossier of anti-Trump research collected by former British spy Christopher Steele.

As a peek into the mind of the President, it was -- even by the abnormal standards by which Trump gets judged -- somewhat breathtaking. There was a manic-ness in the tweets -- a sense of lording a victory over your foes while fuming at your current situation -- that was the sort of thing that we just shouldn't ignore.

As a thought experiment, ask yourself what the reaction would be -- among politicians, among the media -- if George W. Bush or Barack Obama had tweeted ANYTHING even close to this:

"Morning Psycho (Joe), who helped get me elected in 2016 by having me on (free) all the time, has nosedived, too Angry Dumb and Sick."
I get that Trump is a "different" kind of politician who doesn't play by "the rules" or whatever. But -- and this is a serious question here -- is anyone, no matter your level of support for or opposition to Trump, super comfortable with what the last 24 hours on Twitter have shown us about the President?
If so, how? Because what it looks like to me is a series of erratic half-baked theories, rants and touting of "yes" men and women. Which, last time I checked, isn't what being president means.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2019)

This expert makes it clear that Trump fits the description of someone the founding fathers would have impeached, a disloyal POTUS under foreign influence is top of their list of impeachable offenses. Colluding with the Russians might not be illegal (yet), but conspiring with them is impeachable, so are other crimes and abuse of power.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Harvard Impeachment Expert: Trump Impeachable For Mueller Report | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




The Mueller report included substantial evidence that Trump committed the crime of obstruction. Harvard Law Professor Laurence Tribe, who warned earlier in 2019 that impeachment proceedings ahead of the 2020 election would be “pointless” tells MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber that the conduct evidenced in Mueller’s report, is “impeachable if anything is”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2019)

Ya can't make this shit up, here's the latest from the other moral moron and Donald's soul mate. I wonder if he knows he'd be declaring war on NATO as well...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Duterte threatens 'war' against Canada over trash shipped to Philippines*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/24/asia/duterte-canada-trash-intl/index.html

(CNN)Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte has threatened to "go to war" with Canada if the country doesn't take back tons of trash a Canada-based company had shipped to Manila several years ago.

"I'll give a warning to Canada maybe next week that they better pull that (trash) out," he said Tuesday, according to CNN Philippines. "We'll declare war against them, we can handle them anyway."


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What Donald Trump's unsettlingly erratic 24 hours on Twitter tell us*
> Analysis by Chris Cillizza, CNN Editor-at-large
> Updated 3:15 PM ET, Tue April 23, 2019
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/politics/donald-trump-twitter/index.html
> ...


We are in damage control and hanging in there until we cross this threshold: https://howlonguntiltrumpleaves.com/


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 24, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya can't make this shit up, here's the latest from the other moral moron and Donald's soul mate. I wonder if he knows he'd be declaring war on NATO as well...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Duterte threatens 'war' against Canada over trash shipped to Philippines*
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/24/asia/duterte-canada-trash-intl/index.html
> ...


I would probably declare war if the guy down the road said he was delivering fluffy compost and dropped off a fluffy load of diapers . I don’t have any use for plastic so I said compost btw lol. The actual statement is stuff Trump suggested, while musing about their fallen angle like power. I’m in awe at all that is going on in today’s world .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2019)

I agree with this
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Analyst: Trump's White House departure will be ugly if he loses*




Retired Army Lt. Col. Ralph Peters talks to CNN's Anderson Cooper about the future of the United States if President Donald Trump loses in 2020.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When Joe jumps in we'll see how things pan out, Joe is pretty good a ripping strips off of Donald, he has a real talent for it.
> 
> Right now it looks like Donald is pushing down the accelerator on impeachment by ordering non cooperation with congress.


Your day has come ...GOOD LUCK


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2019)

Here is why I think the democrats should impeach Trump after extensive investigations and hearings, though closer to the election. Make the republican senators own him if the don't convict him in an impeachment trial, put them and the mountain of evidence against Trump on the record and before the American people, take it right up to the labor day weekend of 2020. Trump is only gonna get crazier as the investigations continue and the election approaches, especially if he's losing. Refusing all subpoenas is gonna accelerate the court order processes and of the SCOTUS expediting their involvement with it and precipitating a real constitutional crises. This will increase the heat on the GOP senate quite a bit if Trump refuses to recognize the SCOTUS decision and that might not be too long in coming if Trump keeps this up.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Republican senators are paying a political price*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/04/25/hows-that-working-out-you-republican-senators/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.0953574d5547

By Jennifer Rubin
Opinion writer
April 25 at 1:00 PM
The latest Politico-Morning Consult poll suggests that GOP senators, especially those vulnerable in 2020, who are bent on accommodating President Trump and his noxious nominees, policy stances and behavior are paying a political price.

Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine), who has always pitched herself as a pro-choice moderate, has nosedived in the polls since voting to pass Trump’s tax plan and to confirm Supreme Court Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh. From a 67 percent/27 percent favorable/unfavorable rating in the first quarter of 2017, she has sunk to 52 percent/39 percent. She’s 25 net points underwater with Democrats. She might (or might not) have staved off a primary challenge, but she’s setting herself up for her first competitive Senate race since 1996, with an army of pro-choice voters looking to knock her out of the Senate. For a pro-life moderate in a purplish-blue state, sticking by Trump has not worked to her advantage.

As NARAL Pro-Choice America president Ilyse Hogue tells me, Collins’s "slide in popularity is a problem of her own making.” She says, “Instead of [using] the Kavanaugh moment to cap a career of commitment to women, she chose to cover for a corrupt president, a breach of the trust of voters who won’t forget in 2020.”


Then there is Sen. Cory Gardner (R-Colo.), who won in 2014 by presenting himself as an advocate for women (e.g. stressing access to over-the-counter contraception). In 2017, he started with a 49/30 favorable margin. Now he is at 35/35. If a favorable rating below 50 percent is warning sign for an incumbent, Gardner already has a three-alarm fire on his hands. Provided Democrats run a minimally successful presidential race, he’s very likely political toast. As FiveThirtyEight’s Nate Silver puts it, “Ideologically-speaking, Gardner has occupied the middle lane of his party, which is good for a Republican running in a state that leans blue. But in the Senate, Gardner has voted in line with President Trump’s position more often than Colorado’s 2016 presidential result would suggest. This could be a problem for him in 2020, considering Gardner’s narrow victory in 2014 and that the Democratic nominee for president has won Colorado three times in a row.” Maybe it would have been better to have put more distance between himself and Trump.

Go down the list of 2020 GOP incumbents on the ballot, and you see a similar pattern. Sen. Thom Tillis (R-N.C.) has slid from a 39/30 approval/disapproval split to 34/33; Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) tumbled from 44/47 to 36/50; and Sen. Joni Ernst (R-Iowa) fell from 47/37 to 40/37. These politicians’ Trump sycophancy could well cost them their seats.

Even more striking is that all these Republicans will oppose any effort to impeach Trump (leaving them with a President Pence) and will doggedly support him for reelection, when they instead could have any other Republican — one whose tax plan was not a bust, who didn’t engage in obstructionist behavior and continue to lie about it, who isn’t slavishly devoted to tyrants and who evidences again and again that he is unfit for the job. No, instead of any other Republican, they want to run with Trump at the top of the ticket. Go figure.

Craven Republicans have avoided stepping out of line for fear of an irate tweet, a mean nickname or a GOP primary opponent. For all their moral and political irresponsibility, their dereliction of duty and their intellectual hypocrisy, have they bought themselves an easy reelection race? No. They tried trading their honor for political security and now have neither.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2019)

It might be stay as a guest of the house until ya squeal, I don't think Trump could get them out either.

Maybe they'll have to put a cell block in the basement of the house, make it something like a dungeon for added incentive... Instead of orange jump suits, give them canary yellow ones to wear for singing in congress!

Scroll down to:
"
*Inherent contempt[edit]*
Under this process, the procedure for *holding a person in contempt involves only the chamber concerned.* Following a contempt citation, the person cited is arrested by the Sergeant-at-Arms for the House or Senate, brought to the floor of the chamber, held to answer charges by the presiding officer, and then subjected to punishment as the chamber may dictate (usually imprisonment for punishment reasons, imprisonment for coercive effect, or release from the contempt citation).[_citation needed_]

*Concerned with the time-consuming nature of a contempt proceeding and the inability to extend punishment further than the session of the Congress concerned (under Supreme Court rulings), Congress created a statutory process in 1857*. While Congress retains its "inherent contempt" authority and may exercise it at any time, this inherent contempt process was last used by the Senate in 1934, in a Senate investigation of airlines and the U.S. Postmaster. After a one-week trial on the Senate floor (presided over by Vice President John Nance Garner, in his capacity as Senate President), William P. MacCracken, Jr., a lawyer and former Assistant Secretary of Commerce for Aeronautics who was charged with allowing clients to remove or rip up subpoenaed documents, was found guilty and sentenced to 10 days imprisonment.[10]

MacCracken filed a petition of _habeas corpus_ in federal courts to overturn his arrest, but after litigation, the U.S. Supreme Court ruled that Congress had acted constitutionally, and denied the petition in the case _Jurney_ v. _MacCracken_.[11][12]

Presidential pardons appear not to apply to a civil contempt procedure such as the above, since it is not an "offense against the United States" or against "the dignity of public authority." ...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Contempt of Congress*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contempt_of_Congress

Contempt of Congress is the act of obstructing the work of the United States Congress or one of its committees. Historically, the bribery of a U.S. Senator or U.S. Representative was considered contempt of Congress. In modern times, contempt of Congress has generally applied to the refusal to comply with a subpoena issued by a Congressional committee or subcommittee—usually seeking to compel either testimony or the production of requested documents.
*more...*


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2019)

lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

*Dem Rep: Rod Rosenstein Proves Trump Corrupts DOJ | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*




A new Washington Post report cites multiple sources alleging Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein tried to save his job as Mueller’s boss by telling Trump he could “land the plane” and by assuring the President he was on the same team. House Democrat, David Cicilline tells Ari Melber that the conduct alleged “raises a lot of questions” about Rosenstein’s conduct, including what he might have said to “convince the President he was on” the same team.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

see, the thing about impeachment is that the republicans still hold the senate, and more than likely will not vote to impeach trump...and if impeachment fails, that empowers trump even more...it would probably be better to wait for him to not be elected in 2020, and let the legal system ravage his orange ass...there has to be a knee high pile of sealed indictments for him and practically everyone whose ever worked for him, just waiting on him to get out of office, when he isn't protected by stupid traditions, and can't pardon anyone....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

I see congress might be looking to "rent" jail space, I would have preferred a dungeon in the basement of the capital building...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Connolly threatens to jail Trump officials who won't comply with subpoenas*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/25/politics/gerry-connolly-subpoenas-white-house-cnntv/index.html
*Washington (CNN)A Democratic lawmaker on Thursday ratcheted up warnings to the Trump administration amid a growing standoff over subpoenas and oversight requests the White House says it will resist.*

Rep. Gerry Connolly threatened jail time for White House officials who are declining to comply with congressional committees' efforts to conduct oversight of President Donald Trump's administration. It's the latest salvo in the escalating battle between the White House and congressional Democrats, who have scaled up their oversight requests following the conclusion of special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation.
Connolly, who sits on the Oversight Committee, told CNN's Wolf Blitzer on "The Situation Room," "We're going to resist, and if a subpoena is issued and you're told you must testify, we will back that up."
Trump at war with Democrats: &#39;We&#39;re fighting all the subpoenas&#39;
Trump at war with Democrats: 'We're fighting all the subpoenas'
RELATED: Trump at war with Democrats: 'We're fighting all the subpoenas'
"And we will use any and all power in our command to make sure it's backed up -- whether that's a contempt citation, whether that's going to court and getting that citation enforced, whether it's fines, whether it's possible incarceration," the Virginia Democrat added. "We will go to the max to enforce the constitutional role of the legislative branch of government."
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see congress might be looking to "rent" jail space, I would have preferred a dungeon in the basement of the capital building...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Connolly threatens to jail Trump officials who won't comply with subpoenas*
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/25/politics/gerry-connolly-subpoenas-white-house-cnntv/index.html
> ...


this should be fun...trump wandering through an empty whitehouse, worrying about whose going to turn on him....tweeting from the very quiet shitter how lonely he is....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> see, the thing about impeachment is that the republicans still hold the senate, and more than likely will not vote to impeach trump...and if impeachment fails, that empowers trump even more...it would probably be better to wait for him to not be elected in 2020, and let the legal system ravage his orange ass...there has to be a knee high pile of sealed indictments for him and practically everyone whose ever worked for him, just waiting on him to get out of office, when he isn't protected by stupid traditions, and can't pardon anyone....


If he loses the election (with the GOP taking a pounding) and goes nuts enough, they might have to impeach him in a hurry between the election and the inauguration.

I figure the democrats should thoroughly investigate, jail and fine people for inherent contempt of congress to get answers. It appears that Trump is forcing the issue of impeachment by pushing the envelope, ordering non cooperation with congress is not just impeachable, it's unconstitutional. I figure the democrats will go to court because they don't mind the delay too much and if they had the SCOTUS on their side (which they would) then Trump might be in trouble. Though I imagine they could go to court over somethings and hold Trump people in jail or fine them until they squealed in other cases, congress is gonna pull all the levers to get what it wants on this one. The democrats need to "educate" the public and "bring them along" ( the reasonable ones) with dramatic public hearings and Trump freaking out reacting to them, it will be a real media circus and an education for the public. The democrats will eventually hold impeachment investigations and hearings, though the verdict might end up being for the American people to decide.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

trump could conceivably cause a civil war...because there is no fucking way in hell i or any real patriotic American would ever let him call himself president for life trump...i would shoot him in the face myself if that ever happened, and take the consequences with a perfectly clear conscience....and if i had to mow down a few dozen proud boys to get to him, bonus.
any attempt by trump to subvert the constitution is just ammunition to use against him in the next election...the idiots who are going to vote for him anyway are a lost cause, but perhaps we can scare enough apathetic liberals into voting to make a difference...


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

the clown is gonna get re elected 

Might want to start mentally preparing for that


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

Really 


Dieseltech said:


> the clown is gonna get re elected
> 
> Might want to start mentally preparing for that


How ...Russian influence?
He is the only President to never even try to increase his support are be a leader for all Americans 
He said November was a referendum on him , He got slaughtered and declared victory
So by that standard he will win by a landslide just like November ...You better prepare for that reality


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

If that happens America should mentally p


Dieseltech said:


> the clown is gonna get re elected
> 
> Might want to start mentally preparing for that


If Donald gets re elected the country might want to "mentally prepare" for national suicide, because that's what it would amount to. Only a racist moron and a traitor would vote for Trump at this point, but there seems to be no shortage of suckers and fools in America...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

i don't know...it's possible...but he is losing popularity by the day....is his core of supporters going to be enough in two years? i hope not...i hope 2 more years of his fuckery, two more years of investigations and digging up his dirt will turn enough people away from his bullshit to show that this country isn't completely populated by fucking morons...


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't know...it's possible...but he is losing popularity by the day....is his core of supporters going to be enough in two years? i hope not...i hope 2 more years of his fuckery, two more years of investigations and digging up his dirt will turn enough people away from his bullshit to show that this country isn't completely populated by fucking morons...


Pretty easy win for the dems IF they select someone who there not even talking about or thinking about 

If they go with one of bernie biden or hilary type they will lose 

If they say approach the JFK daughter (or someone outside the circle) and convince them to run they win easy


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)

He didn't win the first time,registrations purged and votes changed. This time his ego will insist on a bigly victory so look for very unrealistic vote totals,banana republic style, you know,what Russia does.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

the NRA the catholic church just under half the country voted for him

He has decent support from the vets 

I wont vote at all unless the dems put up someone better

My accounts all grown under this cream sickle that all i really care about 

he will most likely win but lose popular vote


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Pool


Dieseltech said:


> Pretty easy win for the dems IF they select someone who there not even talking about or thinking about
> 
> If they go with one of bernie biden or hilary type they will lose
> 
> If they say approach the JFK daughter (or someone outside the circle) and convince them to run they win easy


polls show the democrats could run a dog and beat Trump, Joe or Bernie could beat him like a drum in the general election


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> He didn't win the first time,registrations purged and votes changed. This time his ego will insist on a bigly victory so look for very unrealistic vote totals,banana republic style, you know,what Russia does.


I get you dont like him

But dont just spew hate and nonsense

Gas prices been messed up for years ect

ask 10 current people serving this country if they like him 

the results will shock you


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pool
> 
> polls show the democrats could run a dog and beat Trump, Joe or Bernie could beat him like a drum in the general election



we saw how much those polls meant the last time


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> we saw how much those polls meant the last time


Russia changed votes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Pretty easy win for the dems IF they select someone who there not even talking about or thinking about
> 
> If they go with one of bernie biden or hilary type they will lose
> 
> If they say approach the JFK daughter (or someone outside the circle) and convince them to run they win easy


you do not understand Americans...name recognition is huge here..."the kennedy daughter"...i'm not sure which you mean, but the oldest is only 28...which isn't old enough to run....and they would lose so badly it would be embarrassing...they would be a permanent political joke, never to be taken seriously again...
young people have no shortage of opinion in America, but they do have a shortage of turning out to vote...they talk shit all year, and tell older people what they're doing wrong, then they sleep in on election day, and older people show up and elect who they want, while the young people sleep off the hangover they got at the club.
if they go with who you're recommending, they'll lose so miserably it won't even be funny to anyone but trump


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)

Look at what appears to be the GOPs favorite new voting system. It's electronic but creates a paper back so they claim. Problem is the paper backup for recounts can be altered before it's created.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

I do not think joe or bernie can beat him but hey that is just my opinion


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you do not understand Americans...name recognition is huge here..."the kennedy daughter"...i'm not sure which you mean, but the oldest is only 28...which isn't old enough to run....and they would lose so badly it would be embarrassing...they would be a permanent political joke, never to be taken seriously again...
> young people have no shortage of opinion in America, but they do have a shortage of turning out to vote...they talk shit all year, and tell older people what they're doing wrong, then they sleep in on election day, and older people show up and elect who they want, while the young people sleep off the hangover they got at the club.
> if they go with who you're recommending, they'll lose so miserably it won't even be funny to anyone but trump


caroline kennedy she like 50 jfk daughter

edit she is 61


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> caroline kennedy she like 50 jfk daughter


...she has possibilities, i guess...has she ever expressed any desire to run? she hasn't pursued a career in politics, she doesn't seem interested....and...people named kennedy that get involved in politics have a high percentage of getting shot...kind of a joke, and kind of not...enough not that it would make me think twice about it if i was named kennedy...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> caroline kennedy she like 50 jfk daughter


...she has possibilities, i guess...has she ever expressed any desire to run? she hasn't pursued a career in politics, she doesn't seem interested....and...people named kennedy that get involved in politics have a high percentage of getting shot...kind of a joke, and kind of not...enough not that it would make me think twice about it if i was named kennedy...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> the NRA the catholic church just under half the country voted for him
> 
> He has decent support from the vets
> 
> ...


I don't think the catholic church likes Trump too much and neither do Catholics.

Wait until he gets America into a war that costs American lives as a distraction and see what vets think then.

You'll have to explain how he'll win enough states with 35-40% of the popular vote. Trump has had a free ride from congress for two years, that ride is coming to a grinding halt, but Donald will continue his journey to madness. The house hearings and legal fall out are gonna be spectacular over the next year and a half and you ain't seen nothing yet, things are gonna get a lot hotter and crazier. Donald is a frightened, desperate sociopath who is capable of any act of depravity imaginable, you need to mentally prepare for that...


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ...she has possibilities, i guess...has she ever expressed any desire to run? she hasn't pursued a career in politics, she doesn't seem interested....and...people named kennedy that get involved in politics have a high percentage of getting shot...kind of a joke, and kind of not...enough not that it would make me think twice about it if i was named kennedy...


she was just ambassador to un or something for few years 

i think might have been some kind of office also didnt read up wiki page


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think the catholic church likes Trump too much and neither do Catholics.
> 
> Wait until he get America into a war that costs American lives as a distraction and see what vets think then.
> 
> You'll have to explain how he'll win enough states with 35-40% of the popular vote. Trump has had a free ride from congress for two years, that ride is coming to a grinding halt and Donald will continue his journey to madness. The house hearings and legal fall out are gonna be spectacular over the next year and a half and you ain't seen nothing yet, things are gonna get a lot hotter and crazier. Donald is a frightened, desperate sociopath who is capable of any act of depravity imaginable, you need to mentally prepare for that...


they only care about abortion laws and he back there position so they vote party line


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think the catholic church likes Trump too much and neither do Catholics.
> 
> Wait until he gets America into a war that costs American lives as a distraction and see what vets think then.
> 
> You'll have to explain how he'll win enough states with 35-40% of the popular vote. Trump has had a free ride from congress for two years, that ride is coming to a grinding halt, but Donald will continue his journey to madness. The house hearings and legal fall out are gonna be spectacular over the next year and a half and you ain't seen nothing yet, things are gonna get a lot hotter and crazier. Donald is a frightened, desperate sociopath who is capable of any act of depravity imaginable, you need to mentally prepare for that...


As far as the electorial vote goes he can still win


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> caroline kennedy she like 50 jfk daughter
> 
> edit she is 61


20 democratic candidates are enough to choose from and all have talent. Most children would make a better POTUS than Trump, fuck even the late Charlie Mason would have been better at the job.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 20 democratic candidates are enough to choose from and all have talent. Most children would make a better POTUS than Trump, fuck even the late Charlie Mason would have been better at the job.


well that is your opinion just dont forget a lot of people like the guy

I dont but I see enough for him to win eclectorial gain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> As far as the electorial vote goes he can still win


He just squeaked through the electoral college with Russian help the last time and has lost enormous support since then. He's not exactly inspiring confidence in the majority of people.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

I am independent i think the dems are a joke also

But they my opinions trump haters forget that other people allowed to think for themselves

We can dislike and still to facts the dems are garbage also look what they did before trump was even a thought in anyone mind

When he was grabbing pussy the dems were ruining this country

Trump haters forget how bad the dems really are at running this country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> well that is your opinion just dont forget a lot of people like the guy
> 
> I dont but I see enough for him to win eclectorial gain


I Canadian so I'm just a spectator and sometimes a speculator. Sure lot's of people like Trump, but for all the wrong reasons, mostly race, whether they want to admit it to themselves or not, ideology plays no part in Trump's support. About a third of any country are complete assholes, a history of racism and political tribalism make that number a little higher in America. These people are perfectly willing to commit treason or tolerate it, and generally don't care for democratic values.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

and as far as mass suicide goes if trump make you that loco you should seek help for your weak mind

anyone that kills themself over trump getting relected is a pussy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I am independent i think the dems are a joke also
> 
> But they my opinions trump haters forget that other people allowed to think for themselves
> 
> ...


You sound an awful lot like a Trumper to me...


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You sound an awful lot like a Trumper to me...


No its just sad how much bs the haters spew

Do you like $$$ if so he is doing a okay job

do you like to keep the money you make and not give it to some deadbeat who thinks he should get a check every 3rd of month?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> and as far as mass suicide goes if trump make you that loco you should seek help for your weak mind
> 
> anyone that kills themself over trump getting relected is a pussy


I was referring to the nation committing suicide, not individuals, Uncle Sam might as well cut his own throat as re elect Trump, the effect will be the same.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was referring to the nation committing suicide, not individuals, Uncle Sam might as well cut his own throat as re elect Trump, the effect will be the same.


I read it wrong i personally think trump should just retire and go grab whatever pussy he can until he can no longer do so


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> No its just sad how much bs the haters spew
> 
> Do you like $$$ if so he is doing a okay job
> 
> do you like to keep the money you make and not give it to some deadbeat who thinks he should get a check every 3rd of month?


There's more to life than money, things like decency, justice, honesty, integrity and patriotism, honoring your oath of office helps too. Patriots hate traitors, it's a fact of life and there's nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I am independent i think the dems are a joke also
> 
> But they my opinions trump haters forget that other people allowed to think for themselves
> 
> ...



Maybe from Putin's standpoint.

2015 we were 4th in quality of life.

The Comrades are WINNING!

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2015

Keep hiding the fact that we have fallen 13th place so far.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I read it wrong i personally think trump should just retire and go grab whatever pussy he can until he can no longer do so


Trump is going to prison for the rest of his life and the only ways out are a Pence pardon, run to Russia on AF1, or death. The bible will still be warm from the new democratic president's hand when the cuffs will go on Trumps wrists, if he's at the inauguration (I doubt it) the FBI will perp walk him away.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's more to life than money, things like decency, justice, honesty, integrity and patriotism, honoring your oath of office helps too. Patriots hate traitors, it's a fact of life and there's nothing wrong with it at all.


true but he is very well like in military and patriots respect the office


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump is going to prison for the rest of his life and the only ways out are a Pence pardon, run to Russia on AF1, or death. The bible will still be warm from the new democratic president's hand when the cuffs will go on Trumps wrists, if he's at the inauguration (I doubt it) the FBI will perp walk him away.


Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> true but he is very well like in military and patriots respect the office


Trump does not respect the office and betrayed his oath of office. He regularly disrespects vets and gold star families and his tax cuts for the rich have harmed them tremendously. Donald Trump thinks people who put their country before themselves as suckers (draft dodger), too bad he doesn't care about vets or the military.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Military families slammed by Trump tax reform demand changes*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/26/politics/military-families-tax-change-trump/index.html

(CNN)President Donald Trump has long touted the advantages of his 2017 tax reform bill, but Republicans are now under fire for one of the bill's overlooked consequences: A huge hit for families of fallen service members.

That's due to a change in how the IRS handles survivor benefits paid out to children, which are now treated like stocks or other inheritances -- driving up taxes by thousands of dollars.
"People are absolutely shocked that this happened, and they weren't planning for it," Ashlynne Haycock, deputy director of policy for the military families nonprofit Tragedy Assistance Program for Survivors (TAPS), told CNN in an interview. "It has been a severe hardship for surviving families."
*more...*


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

ahhh cnn 

yeah good news source for sure


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> ahhh cnn
> 
> yeah good news source for sure


13th Place, you should be proud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> ahhh cnn
> 
> yeah good news source for sure


Facts are facts


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> the NRA the catholic church just under half the country voted for him
> 
> He has decent support from the vets
> 
> ...


The stock market hasn’t gained a point in 14 months


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I am independent i think the dems are a joke also
> 
> But they my opinions trump haters forget that other people allowed to think for themselves
> 
> ...


Tell us about how great those record setting republican deficits and recessions are


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> true but he is very well like in military and patriots respect the office
> 
> 
> Lol


I can hear your Russian accent


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I am independent i think the dems are a joke also
> 
> But they my opinions trump haters forget that other people allowed to think for themselves
> 
> ...


There it is again.

That false claim -- "I think". 

Vote Republicans out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> true but he is very well like in military and patriots respect the office
> 
> 
> Lol





Dieseltech said:


> I am independent i think the dems are a joke also
> 
> But they my opinions trump haters forget that other people allowed to think for themselves
> 
> ...


Hmmm...
I'm a lifelong Republican , Veteran and Trump hater too the extreme 
Lets ask another ex military how he feels about him @doublejj 
I don't know why you think all military like or respect Bone Spurs but your source must be a bubble 
Many hate the guy for how he treated a GoldStar family for christsake


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hmmm...
> I'm a lifelong Republican , Veteran and Trump hater too the extreme
> Lets ask another ex military how he feels about him @doublejj
> I don't know why you think all military like or respect Bone Spurs but your source must be a bubble
> Many hate the guy for how he treated a GoldStar family for christsake


I should have fragged him in Vietnam when I had the chance....oh wait


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2019)

I would like to see thump grab these women by the pussy.....


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hmmm...
> I'm a lifelong Republican , Veteran and Trump hater too the extreme
> Lets ask another ex military how he feels about him @doublejj
> I don't know why you think all military like or respect Bone Spurs but your source must be a bubble
> Many hate the guy for how he treated a GoldStar family for christsake


I rent grow space very close to a military base he is very well liked here 

It depends on location and what time served


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I rent grow space very close to a military base he is very well liked here
> 
> It depends on location and what time served


He has been stealing military funds to build a tribute wall


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I get you dont like him
> 
> But dont just spew hate and nonsense
> 
> ...


Blow me troll farm employee.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> Blow me troll farm employee.



lol such a weak comeback you get lol and the ignore so i dont have to see no more lame post from you

Bye bye


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I rent grow space very close to a military base he is very well liked here
> 
> It depends on location and what time served


dude, your russian accent is too thick. no one believes you're american whatsoever you retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> lol such a weak comeback you get lol and the ignore so i dont have to see no more lame post from you
> 
> Bye bye


what is your native language, troll farm loser?


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> what is your native language, troll farm loser?


I speak the same language as Adam and Eve


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I speak the same language as Adam and Eve


more like adam and steve, ya little loser.

what cuntry are you spamming us from, foreigner?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I speak the same language as Adam and Eve


So you believe in fairy tales and live in a troll farm.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> So you believe in fairy tales and live in a troll farm.


i wish these troll farms would teach their loser, virgin boi employees some basic english before sending them out to spam us.

his accent is too thick to ignore


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

*Rep. Adam Schiff: Any Living Adult 2020 | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*




California Congressman and House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff joins Bill to discuss post-Mueller politics.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i wish these troll farms would teach their loser, virgin boi employees some basic english before sending them out to spam us.
> 
> his accent is too thick to ignore


He has such a sad life working for potato and vodka rations, any cash he gets is spent on krokodil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

*Oliver North Steps Down As President Of NRA, Won't Serve Second Term | MSNBC*




Oliver North announces that he is stepping down as president of the NRA. He won't serve the second term after an apparent feud with NRA spokesman Wayne Lapierre, Hans Nichols reports.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> He has such a sad life working for potato and vodka rations, any cash he gets is spent on krokodil.


He might not be Russian, the play book is out now and the Saudis and Chinese are playing, yer drawers are down, yer bent over and spreading yer cheeks, anybody can take a crack at ya. Donald is doing less than nothing to defend America, though I read the departments and regular employees are taking up the slack and of course your NATO allies will probably mount a full blown cyber attack on Russia if they see them fucking around during the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2019)

*NRA Being Sued For Illegal Coordination With Trump Campaign*




The NRA is being sued by the Giffords Law Center for allegedly violating campaign finance laws and illegally coordinating with Republican campaigns, including the campaign of Donald Trump. The charges in the lawsuit are incredibly serious, but part of the complaint says that the FEC has been made aware of these issues and never did a single thing about it. Ring of Fire’s Farron Cousins discusses this.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NRA Being Sued For Illegal Coordination With Trump Campaign*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if those monies will be forfeited as they were illegal to begin with. $24,995,000.00 illegal funding just to the windmill nazi. That could have done so much good for so many people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> I wonder if those monies will be forfeited as they were illegal to begin with. $24,995,000.00 illegal funding just to the windmill nazi. That could have done so much good for so many people.


well, no...it was donated by right wing conservative gun nuts...so at least it didn't go to buy armor piercing ammo or bump stocks...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, no...it was donated by right wing conservative gun nuts...so at least it didn't go to buy armor piercing ammo or bump stocks...


A hard look would reveal $30 million in Russian money and congress will be looking, taking that won't be a problem which is why a lot of the industry support has dried up and much of the leadership is running for the hills. The NRA today is an astroturf organization that was perverted into an industry gun lobby that went off the rails, their troubles have just begun and they have as much at stake in the 2020 election as Trump. I hear North was pushing for an internal audit that would have proved corruption and was ousted by La Pierre.

Butina's boy friend was a real sleaze bag, high up in the NRA and the FBI has got him by the balls on a host of things, he'll throw anybody under the bus to get time off.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (Apr 29, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/watch/?v=2275016496053627&_rdr
Trump is a relentless lying scumbag


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2019)

This guy in drag does a pretty good satire of republican Christians.
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Evangelicals Breaking Up with Jesus*




Mrs. Betty Bowers, America's Best Christian™, meets with Jerry Falwell, Jr., Franklin Graham, and Mike Huckabee to let Jesus down easy: Evangelicals are breaking up with Him. TITHE to BETTY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2019)

Joe lays it on the line, Donald watches this too...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe To President Donald Trump: You Can Call Out White Nationalism | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




The president on Friday accused Democrats and the intel community of attempting a coup in the form of the special counsel's investigation and said he didn't need a gun to fend it off. Joe Scarborough reacts to Trump's remarks and to new reporting on the NRA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2019)

*Joe Biden Is Making Donald Trump Nervous*




Joe Biden kicked off his 2020 campaign with a rally on Monday. And Donald Trump was watching.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2019)

I think these poll numbers are baked in, a few more can be convinced to dump Trump before the election as congressional hearings continue. If yer one of the 55% who doesn't like Donald yer unlikely to change yer mind and you are most definitely likely to vote in 2020, turn out is expected to be historic and that's never good for the GOP.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Majority In Poll 'Definitely Would Not' Vote For Donald Trump In '20 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




A majority of voters 'definitely would not' vote for Trump in 2020, according to a new ABC News/WaPo poll. 28 percent of voters say they 'definitely would' while 14 percent would consider Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2019)

*William Barr is in deep trouble*
Analysis by Chris Cillizza, CNN Editor-at-large
Updated 10:52 PM ET, Tue April 30, 2019

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/30/politics/william-barr-robert-mueller-mueller-report/index.html

(CNN)Attorney General William Barr did two strange things between the time he received special counsel Robert Muelller's report on Russian interference in the 2016 election and when he released it to Congress and the public.

The first came on March 24 when, two days after receiving the Mueller report, Barr released a four-page summary letter in which he made clear his conclusion that the report found no collusion between the Trump campaign and the Russians and that Mueller hadn't made any recommendation as to whether President Donald Trump should be charged with obstructing justice.

The second came on the morning of April 18 when Barr, with Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein by his side, held a press conference to reiterate those findings -- in remarkably Trumpian language -- 90 minutes before actually making a redcated version of the report public.

On Tuesday night, those two moves came into far sharper -- and more troubling -- focus when it was revealed that Mueller sent a letter to Barr on March 27 expressing concern about the ways in which Barr's summary document described the evidence surrounding obstructive behavior. Mueller did not make issue with any of the factual statements in Barr's four-page letter but rather the lack of nuance on obstruction -- and the resultant media coverage, according to CNN's Laura Jarrett's reporting.

That revelation creates a series of problems for Barr -- most notably that he appeared to be, at best, misleading in his answers about Mueller's feelings about his summary of the report.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (May 1, 2019)

I watched just a few minutes of Barr testifying to the Senate, but I couldn't take it any longer. Liar. He knows he won't be impeached, so he can lie according to his dear leader's wishes. History will not be kind to Bilbo Barr. With televised hearings, public opinion will change and impeachment proceedings will commence. I mean really, if not now, when? If they don't, then there's no reason to check any president for any crime, or misdemeanor. That's plain wrong.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2019)

The Secret Service guy behind him with the shifty eyes was a distraction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2019)

topcat said:


> I watched just a few minutes of Barr testifying to the Senate, but I couldn't take it any longer. Liar. He knows he won't be impeached, so he can lie according to his dear leader's wishes. History will not be kind to Bilbo Barr. With televised hearings, public opinion will change and impeachment proceedings will commence. I mean really, if not now, when? If they don't, then there's no reason to check any president for any crime, or misdemeanor. That's plain wrong.


I'm hoping that when Mueller and Rosenstein testify it will blow the whole thing up, then the real shit storm will begin. Facts do change some minds, as for others, nothing can change them other than getting personally fucked and even then they will blame someone else. Most of the electorate are "independents" and that's the group who are turning on Trump and those are the people who can be persuaded. Independents and conservatives who hate Trump, like Biden best, besides Joe is white as snow and Donald is an off orange color...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2019)

Watch ten minutes of Sen Whitehouse make Bill Barr squirm, he's slippery and he's sleazy. So, Barr is suppose to be working for the government eh? This guy is outraging every respected legal professional in America and is finished in the profession, if he's Trump's lawyer, then maybe he should be paying him, because he's defrauding the American public and betraying his oath of office. Perhaps a senator might might want to go through Barr's oath of office with him, word by word...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WATCH: Sen. Whitehouse asks why Barr did not disclose Mueller letter earlier*




Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse, D-R.I., asked Attorney General William Barr during a committee hearing whether he could have made public earlier a letter from special counsel Robert Mueller in which Mueller expressed concerns with Barr's initial summary of the report. The letter from Mueller to Barr was dated March 27 but was not made public until Wednesday, shortly before Barr's testimony.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2019)

Sen. Kamala Harris is a real bitch! Looking to get some attention for her presidential run helps with motivation and as a former prosecutor she knows how to turn the screws. Another 8 minutes of Bill Barr twisting in the wind, if he keeps this up Donald will end up putting him in an orange or perhaps yellow (as in house jail) jumpsuit. Now that would be something to see, AG Barr, up from the congressional dungeon in a yellow jumpsuit testifying before congress on TV!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*WATCH: Barr says he did not review underlying evidence in the Russia investigation*




Attorney General William Barr said he did not review the underlying evidence in the Russia investigation before deciding there was not enough evidence to charge President Donald Trump with obstruction of justice. In response to questions from Sen. Kamala Harris, D-Calif., Barr said he accepted the statement made in Mueller’s report “as the factual record.” “We did not go underneath it,” Barr said.

“Did the president or anyone at the White House suggested you open an investigation of anyone?” Harris also asked. Barr asked Harris to repeat the question -- saying he was thinking about the word “suggested” -- before saying he did not know.


----------



## topcat (May 1, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sen. Kamala Harris is a real bitch! Looking to get some attention for her presidential run helps with motivation and as a former prosecutor she knows how to turn the screws. Another 8 minutes of Bill Barr twisting in the wind, if he keeps this up Donald will end up putting him in an orange or perhaps yellow (as in house jail) jumpsuit. Now that would be something to see, AG Barr, up from the congressional dungeon in a yellow jumpsuit testifying before congress on TV!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *WATCH: Barr says he did not review underlying evidence in the Russia investigation*
> 
> ...


Fucking beautiful, a real prosecutor making the hobbit babble!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2019)

Best tongue lashing yet and a good summary of events... Just a small taste of the fireworks yer gonna see, the shit storm is beginning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sen. Hirono Lays Into AG Barr | MSNBC*




"The American people know that you are no different from Rudy Giuliani or Kellyanne Conway or any of the other people who sacrificed their once decent reputation for the grifter and liar who sits in the Oval Office," says Sen. Hirono to AG Barr in a contentious exchange.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2019)

*Jerry Nadler: William Barr won't testify because he is terrified*




House Judiciary Chairman Jerry Nadler said that Attorney General William Barr, who is no longer expected to testify before the House Judiciary Committee on Thursday, is "terrified" at having to face the committee. #CNN #News


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2019)

*Nancy Pelosi: Not Honoring Subpoenas Is Obstruction Of Justice | MSNBC*




In a press conference, Speaker Pelosi discusses AG Barr's Wednesday testimony in front of the Senate Judiciary Committee, and President Trump's unwillingness to cooperate with subpoenas.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2019)

*William Barr's Master Class on Hair Splitting*




Stephen attempts to capture the substance, nature, and context of William Barr's incredibly hard-to-watch testimony.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch ten minutes of Sen Whitehouse make Bill Barr squirm, he's slippery and he's sleazy. So, Barr is suppose to be working for the government eh? This guy is outraging every respected legal professional in America and is finished in the profession, if he's Trump's lawyer, then maybe he should be paying him, because he's defrauding the American public and betraying his oath of office. Perhaps a senator might might want to go through Barr's oath of office with him, word by word...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *WATCH: Sen. Whitehouse asks why Barr did not disclose Mueller letter earlier*
> 
> ...


is that Mr. Douglas from green acres?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that Mr. Douglas from green acres?


He looks a bit like Eddy Albert, but thinner. They sure had Barr on the ropes, I can see why they'd have to drag him to the house kicking and screaming, and it might come to that! I think Rosenstein's testimony will be real interesting especially if he shows up with a brief case full of notes he made about all the Trump meetings he had. Mueller and his people are plenty pissed and are now in direct contact with the dems in the house about testifying, this shit storm is gonna blow wide open over the next month. Donald is gonna need a war to distract from all the fall out, I hear the weather is nice in Venezuela this time of year...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Reports: House Judiciary Speaking Directly With Mueller Team About Potential Hearing*
https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/reports-house-judiciary-speaking-directly-with-mueller-team-about-about-hearing

The House Judiciary Committee has begun discussions directly with special counsel Robert Mueller’s team about a potential hearing with Mueller, rather than dealing with the Department of Justice as has previously been the case, NBC News and ABC News reported Thursday afternoon. Both reports cited an unnamed source familiar with the conversations.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2019)

I think I know why the house is carefully following the rules and law in this matter, they want to win in the courts and enlist a straight arrow like Mueller. Since he follows the evidence, is a professional and a patriot, and according to the regulations can go directly to congress, he will. Trump can't stop Mueller and his people from testifying.

The trouble with Trump's delaying strategy is it will bring out things closer to the election and in the meantime it makes them look like shit. Some people are gonna say screw you and testify anyway, challenging the administration to get a conviction or even into court. There will be envelopes full of leaked documents and whistle blowers showing up in congress soon.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think I know why the house is carefully following the rules and law in this matter, they want to win in the courts and enlist a straight arrow like Mueller. Since he follows the evidence, is a professional and a patriot, and according to the regulations can go directly to congress, he will. Trump can't stop Mueller and his people from testifying.
> 
> The trouble with Trump's delaying strategy is it will bring out things closer to the election and in the meantime it makes them look like shit. Some people are gonna say screw you and testify anyway, challenging the administration to get a conviction or even into court. There will be envelopes full of leaked documents and whistle blowers showing up in congress soon.


Yepper

Keep the investigation mood music playing right through the election cycle.

Trump's stubby fingers were all over the Meuller investigation which was why Mueller had to document everything and turn the work over to the Democrats in the House. Trump has no power over the Democratic-controlled House investigation. His ability to get to witnesses and order them to lie will be hampered. Keep the pressure on the people involved in the cover up and something is likely to come to light.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2019)

Love the punch line at the end...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*William Barr Pulls A No Show On Congress*




Something was missing from William Barr's testimony before the House Judiciary Committee. And that something was William Barr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Keep the investigation mood music playing right through the election cycle.


Since Russian interference is an ongoing issue the Democrats should investigate until labor day 2020, right until they go home for the election. If the level of Russian inference warrants it Pelosi should call and emergency session of the house to investigate ( set staff to work) on the spot during the campaign with daily press conferences. Most of the democratic members of the house committees won't need to campaign that much anyway in 2020.

With the unprecedented level of obstruction we are seeing the SCOTUS won't be long in intervening. As the investigations continue Trump's behavior and actions are gonna get more extreme, there are an awful lot of bad TV days ahead for Trump. I figure it will be Trump who will push the envelope until he is checked and removed. If he loses by a landslide in 2020, there will still be trouble and claims of a fixed election, what he does between losing an election and the inauguration and jail will be desperate and dangerous.

Nancy Pelosi is the best person to deal with Donald, she will run circles around him, she needs to retire soon, but this fight is her's and she is the one to deal with Donald, after 2020 might be the time for a new speaker. I think even the people who wanted to replace her now recognize that she is the best one equipped to do in Donald


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's stubby fingers were all over the Meuller investigation which was why Mueller had to document everything and turn the work over to the Democrats in the House. Trump has no power over the Democratic-controlled House investigation. His ability to get to witnesses and order them to lie will be hampered. Keep the pressure on the people involved in the cover up and something is likely to come to light.


I think we ain't seen nothing yet, the real fireworks have yet to begin, starting with Mueller and his people. Pelosi is right to investigate and public expose Trump and to gather preliminary evidence before beginning a formal impeachment investigation. Trump reminds me of the cartoon of the little Dutch boy trying to plug the holes in the dike with all his fingers and toes as it continues to spring new leaks. I figure his banks are gonna turn over his taxes first along with a bunch of other stuff that will sink him, his charity and corporate entities (involved in election fraud) don't have much protection from inquiry by the feds or the state of NY. We've all seen a ton of probable cause for inquiry in the media these past two years. Like I said this shit storm is about to blow wide open over the next month or so...

PS I hear there's talk that Barr closed down the Mueller investigation early, I wonder what Mueller will say about that and if he did. Did Trump order, hint, infer, or suggest shutting down the investigation?


----------



## Fogdog (May 3, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we ain't seen nothing yet, the real fireworks have yet to begin, starting with Mueller and his people. Pelosi is right to investigate and public expose Trump and to gather preliminary evidence before beginning a formal impeachment investigation. Trump reminds me of the cartoon of the little Dutch boy trying to plug the holes in the dike with all his fingers and toes as it continues to spring new leaks. I figure his banks are gonna turn over his taxes first along with a bunch of other stuff that will sink him, his charity and corporate entities (involved in election fraud) don't have much protection from inquiry by the feds or the state of NY. We've all seen a ton of probable cause for inquiry in the media these past two years. Like I said this shit storm is about to blow wide open over the next month or so...
> 
> PS I hear there's talk that Barr closed down the Mueller investigation early, I wonder what Mueller will say about that and if he did. Did Trump order, hint, infer, or suggest shutting down the investigation?


Trump had interfered with the investigation and tampered with evidence to the point where Mueller had to pull the plug on it so that it could be moved outside of Trump's control. That's how it looks to me, anyway.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 3, 2019)

In the words of a great grower 
" Vote Republicans out" LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> In the words of a great grower
> " Vote Republicans out" LOL


They are gonna pay a price for this bullshit in 2020, Donald ain't done with crazy and dangerous yet. They are gonna drown carrying Donald's water and hopefully it will cost them more seats in the house, the presidency and a majority in the senate. The republicans are gonna be shit for a decade after Trump and the majority of voters have turned there backs on them for good, the party might even split in two.

If ya survive Trump, America is gonna make a sharp left turn, I figure yer just a few years from major election reform, sensible gun control, federal pot legalization, single payer medical care and a host of other measures that will improve life for Americans. Since Trump, a simple majority in the senate can get a lot done now if the dems have control of the house and presidency too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2019)

I think it's a mistake for the republicans to shit on Mueller, that's just gonna piss him off and his staff even more and motivate the whole team to testify before congress. The team will rally around it's leader and defend it's work product. If Barr says Mueller didn't finish the job and should have made the call on prosecuting the president, maybe he will at the house hearing.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Did Barr Shut Down Mueller For Not Making A Call On Donald Trump Crime? | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*




Rachel Maddow looks at Attorney General William Barr's expressed view that the Special Counsel should not investigate a case he's not willing to prosecute, and wonders if Barr shut down Mueller over that issue, noting that we'll soon find out as Congressional Democrats are negotiating a date for Mueller to testify.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2019)

*Trump Still Faces 16 Known Criminal Probes*




Feel like the Mueller investigation was a lot to digest? Well, get ready, because Trump & Co. face another 16 known criminal probes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Still Faces 16 Known Criminal Probes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we vote him out of office we will save a fortune on lawyer fees


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> If we vote him out of office we will save a fortune on lawyer fees


I think most of the WH staff and former staff as well as others appearing before congress have to pay for their own lawyers and it apparently costs a fortune, enough to break many... But hey, I'm sure Donald will appreciate their sacrifices for him, including timed served in prison, professional ruin and probably financial too. They must love Donald cause they are willing to bend over and spread their checks for him and I'm pretty sure he's gonna fuck em in the end...

Past performance is the best predictor of future behavior, we know what to expect from Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2019)

I hear that the number of former prosecutors and DOJ officials is over 500 hundred now. This must be putting heat on Barr, perhaps the DOJ alumni will censure Barr and that would help to disbar Barr later.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hundreds of former Justice officials assert Trump would be facing felony charges if he were not President*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/06/politics/justice-department-trump-mueller-protect-democracy/index.html
Washington (CNN)Hundreds of former Justice Department officials said in an open letter released Monday that President Donald Trump would be facing multiple felony charges for obstruction of justice stemming from the Russia investigation if he were not President.


The letter posted online by Justice Department alumni, who served under presidents from both parties, said the report from special counsel Robert Mueller contained repeated instances of Trump committing obstruction of justice, and that he would have been charged with obstruction if he was not protected as President by an opinion from the Justice Department's Office of Legal Counsel that Mueller cited.

RELATED: Mueller had everything he needed to charge Trump with obstruction, but didn't
"We believe strongly that, but for the OLC memo, the overwhelming weight of professional judgment would come down in favor of prosecution for the conduct outlined in the Mueller Report," the letter read.
*more...*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> If we vote him out of office we will save a fortune on lawyer fees


I handload .22-250 for ~ .12 a pop, using quality components


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 6, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I handload .22-250 for ~ .12 a pop, using quality components


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I handload .22-250 for ~ .12 a pop, using quality components


Well, ya wouldn't wanna skimp on quality with Trump, he demands first class. I would recommend either a .44 cal magnum for close in, or a Barrett .50 cal for those long shots, with Canadian optics of course, only the best for Donald. 

I'd prefer to see him in an orange jumpsuit until he dies in the solitary of a supermax. I figure over a thousand will go to jail or have squeal deals before the dust settles on this one. If the democrats win it all in 2020 a lot of people are gonna go to jail, they won't have to lift a finger about it either, the lifers in the DOJ and new fed prosecutors are gonna go nuts on these cocksuckers when they are let loose to do their jobs by the new government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2019)

Looks like the NYT has got Trump's tax returns from 1985 to 1994, I wonder if he cheated on his taxes in those nine years...

China, if your listening, getting Trump's tax returns would be very helpful, I think you'll be richly rewarded with no tariffs...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*TRUMP'S TAXES*
*Decade in the Red: Trump Tax Figures Show Over $1 Billion in Losses*

*Donald J. Trump was propelled to the presidency, in part, by a self-spun narrative of business success and of setbacks triumphantly overcome.*
*But 10 years of tax information, from 1985 to 1994, obtained by The Times paints a far bleaker picture of his financial condition. Read our exclusive report.*
*Newly obtained tax information reveals that from 1985 to 1994, Donald J. Trump’s businesses were in far bleaker condition than was previously known.*
By the time his master-of-the-universe memoir “Trump: The Art of the Deal” hit bookstores in 1987, Donald J. Trump was already in deep financial distress, losing tens of millions of dollars on troubled business deals, according to previously unrevealed figures from his federal income tax returns.

Mr. Trump was propelled to the presidency, in part, by a self-spun narrative of business success and of setbacks triumphantly overcome. He has attributed his first run of reversals and bankruptcies to the recession that took hold in 1990. But 10 years of tax information obtained by The New York Times paints a different, and far bleaker, picture of his deal-making abilities and financial condition.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like the NYT has got Trump's tax returns from 1985 to 1994, I wonder if he cheated on his taxes in those nine years...
> 
> China, if your listening, getting Trump's tax returns would be very helpful, I think you'll be richly rewarded with no tariffs...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Knowing what we now know about Trump, I might suggest they edit that to read: *Newly obtained tax information reveals that from 1985 to 1994, Donald J. Trump’s tax returns claim his businesses were losing money when they seemed to be minting the stuff. Why IS that?.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Knowing what we now know about Trump, I might suggest they edit that to read: *Newly obtained tax information reveals that from 1985 to 1994, Donald J. Trump’s tax returns claim his businesses were losing money when they seemed to be minting the stuff. Why IS that?.*


Everything I've seen about Trump tells me he should have the word LOSER tattooed (or fire branded) across his forehead in 2" high letters!
If you think this was something, New York is passing a law tomorrow that will allow them to share Trumps tax info with the feds, expect truck loads of documents delivered to the hill soon.

Trump is going nuts to stop his financial info and taxes from becoming public.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 7, 2019)

Trump's parents failed miserably


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump's parents failed miserably


Agreed, but they didn't have anything to work with anyway, Donald is brain damaged. I believe Fred Trump paid for Donald's mistakes years ago and the Russians are doing it today, thought they are getting a return on their investment..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2019)

*Democrats To Vote Tomorrow To Hold A.G. Barr In Contempt | The Last Word | MSNBC*




The House Judiciary Committee is scheduled to vote Wednesday to hold Attorney General Barr in contempt for refusing to release the full unredacted Mueller report to Congress as Democrats threaten to hold former White House Counsel Don McGahn in contempt. Laurence Tribe tells Lawrence O'Donnell that impeachment proceedings should begin: "There is a point when caution becomes cowardice and a point when cowardice becomes betrayal of the Constitution."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2019)

*Trump Plays Tough Guy With China*




With China, Donald Trump is no longer Mr. Nice Guy. Also, he's no longer Mr. Understands How Tariffs Work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2019)

Over 800 former persecutors have now signed the letter shitting on Barr over the Muller report...


----------



## 92x7000/5150 (May 8, 2019)

Trump will quit after his current taxes are released.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2019)

92x7000/5150 said:


> Trump will quit after his current taxes are released.


It won't make the slightest impression on his base or the republicans in congress, Donald can do no wrong and pisses ginger ale according to them. If they can overlook treason and wiping his ass with the constitution, or shooting someone on 5th avenue, they can ignore anything.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It won't make the slightest impression on his base or the republicans in congress, Donald can do no wrong and pisses ginger ale according to them. If they can overlook treason and wiping his ass with the constitution, or shooting someone on 5th avenue, they can ignore anything.


They'll ride on his perceived credit rating.


----------



## 92x7000/5150 (May 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It won't make the slightest impression on his base or the republicans in congress, Donald can do no wrong and pisses ginger ale according to them. If they can overlook treason and wiping his ass with the constitution, or shooting someone on 5th avenue, they can ignore anything.


Wait until the rubes find out he's worthless and pays less in taxes than the people who voted for him


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 9, 2019)

92x7000/5150 said:


> Wait until the rubes find out he's worthless and pays less in taxes than the people who voted for him


They won't care. Being a fake is central to their beings.


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2019)

His base won't care, but those who held their nose and voted for him will know he's a fraud, plus there are those who didn't vote that will go to the polls just to get him out and I'm guessing those who have never voted and won't after this. Wishful thinking, perhaps, but I will do my part to get the vote out, locally. We are living history and I'll be a part of it.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2019)

Quote of the day, "The only thing easier to buy in America than a gun is a Republican."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2019)

92x7000/5150 said:


> Wait until the rubes find out he's worthless and pays less in taxes than the people who voted for him


That's what all the bullshit with subpoenas and documents demanded by congress is all about, they will show that he's a criminal, tax cheat and loser. Look at his performance in government and ask yourself how this creature survived in business.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2019)

You just don't understand him because you're from Canada. tRUmp is and has always been a conman criminal and the successful businessman stuff is just part of the con,it's all for show and has no basis in reality.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You just don't understand him because you're from Canada. tRUmp is and has always been a conman criminal and the successful businessman stuff is just part of the con,it's all for show and has no basis in reality.


Trump and his supporters have seemingly become obsessed with legal minutia instead of following the law. This is where they start talking about the statute of limitations instead of whether or not Trump cheated on those tax returns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2019)

More trouble for Trump, these two important items are beyond his control. Say hello to Trump's taxes and goodbye to pardons for the kids in NY if he pardons them federally.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Faces Pressure From N.Y. Lawmakers Over Tax Returns*
*The State Senate passed bills to create a path to release Mr. Trump’s state tax returns, and to curtail the impact of presidential pardons in New York.*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/08/nyregion/trump-ny-tax-returns-manafort.html
By Jesse McKinley and Eileen Sullivan
May 8, 2019

Taking aim at President Trump, New York lawmakers voted on Wednesday to create a pathway for congressional committees to obtain the president’s state tax returns, potentially opening another avenue to shake loose information that he has long concealed.

The bill, passed by the Democrat-controlled State Senate, does not explicitly mention Mr. Trump, but there was little question that he was the focus: Mr. Trump has refused to release his tax returns, bucking a common practice of presidents for the past four decades.
*more...*


----------



## 1212ham (May 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look at his performance in government and ask yourself how this creature survived in business.


Simple, Daddy kept bailing him out. That and multiple bankruptcy's that cost people hundreds of millions of dollars


----------



## captainmorgan (May 9, 2019)

He bankrupt a casino,let that sink in. A business with truck loads of cash coming in and he couldn't keep it going because he's a idiot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> You just don't understand him because you're from Canada. tRUmp is and has always been a conman criminal and the successful businessman stuff is just part of the con,it's all for show and has no basis in reality.


I know that and have for a long time, congress would make it easy for everybody to see on TV right from the witnesses mouths and with documents. I don't think they will have much luck with getting rulings in a timely manner, but there are other ways to get information and there are lots of witnesses who will testify in the meantime. Ya want the fucker and the republicans as damaged as possible going into 2020 with only their hard core base voting for them.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know that and have for a long time, congress would make it easy for everybody to see on TV right from the witnesses mouths and with documents. I don't think they will have much luck with getting rulings in a timely manner, but there are other ways to get information and there are lots of witnesses who will testify in the meantime. Ya want the fucker and the republicans as damaged as possible going into 2020 with only their hard core base voting for them.


Yup, let the Democratic controlled house keep playing the investigation mood music throughout the 2020 campaign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Yup, let the Democratic controlled house keep playing the investigation mood music throughout the 2020 campaign.


The more Trump and the republicans obstruct, the worse it will be for him and the more attention it will get from the media. Meanwhile all of this is gonna go to court and some or all of it might be settled before the election this is getting serious and the courts might act quickly, especially if congress starts locking people up, I'll bet Dan McGhan doesn't have much security now and would be easy to bust. The gloves are off, prohibitions against investigations don't apply, no labor day stops this time around if the democrats can afford to sit in committees and hold televised hearings during the election, as evidence of Russian interference and the investigation's obstruction comes to light.

I wonder what's going on with Don jr and the senate, looks like Burr (who isn't running again) might be up to something. Donald is surprised, or so he says, not much else though, interesting. I'm kinda wondering if Mitch might use Burr to finally fuck Donald. I'm certain he knows if they go into 2020 with Donald at the helm in the middle of a shit storm he's finished along with the GOP senate majority, if he can avoid the blame...


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2019)

I think McGahn wants one of those "friendly" subpoenas, like Deutche Bank asked for, just to be able to say "they made me do it". I doubt he'd go to jail for the orangestool. My guess is many of those who are resisting will knuckle under for the same reason. Mnuchin (the evil Jerry Lewis), if convicted of a felony, will not be able to go back to Wall Street and his Department lawyer risks disbarment. It's a lot to put on the line for a fraudulent businessman. The Stool's crime family has to be sweating. I'm looking forward to watching the old man throw junior under the bus.

Don't give Burr too much credit. Remember, he received confidential information and went straight to the Out House with it. He's just a republicon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2019)

topcat said:


> Don't give Burr too much credit. Remember, he received confidential information and went straight to the Out House with it. He's just a republicon.


I don't, but I figure there has to be a secret plot in the senate to get rid of Trump before 2020, they know they will be fucked in the election if he is on the ballot with what is about to come out in the next year and a half. The results of an impeachment trial might be surprising and quick if Mitch can manage the blame for it with the base.

Fuck, even the Roman senate stabbed Caesar in the end, Mitch is a sneaky bastard who is capable of cutting Donald's throat while avoiding the blame with the base. He won't do it for the country, but for power.


----------



## Fogdog (May 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The more Trump and the republicans obstruct, the worse it will be for him and the more attention it will get from the media. Meanwhile all of this is gonna go to court and some or all of it might be settled before the election this is getting serious and the courts might act quickly, especially if congress starts locking people up, I'll bet Dan McGhan doesn't have much security now and would be easy to bust. The gloves are off, prohibitions against investigations don't apply, no labor day stops this time around if the democrats can afford to sit in committees and hold televised hearings during the election, as evidence of Russian interference and the investigation's obstruction comes to light.
> 
> I wonder what's going on with Don jr and the senate, looks like Burr (who isn't running again) might be up to something. Donald is surprised, or so he says, not much else though, interesting. I'm kinda wondering if Mitch might use Burr to finally fuck Donald. I'm certain he knows if they go into 2020 with Donald at the helm in the middle of a shit storm he's finished along with the GOP senate majority, if he can avoid the blame...


The days of the gangster presidency grind on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> The days of the gangster presidency grind on.


I think it might come down to the Sargent of arms with the DC police's help snatching a half dozen subpoenaed people like McGhan, Don jr. and even cabinet people like Barr in a surprise early morning raid and springing the inherent power of congress in a shock and awe fashion holding all of them in a leased DC city or some surrounding county jail, this will bring any reluctant people around, keep them in custody until the courts rule. I'll bet the documents will start to be delivered in defiance of Trump if the people figured they would be jailed by the house early some morning.

Your not there yet, but rapidly approaching it, congress should jail Trump's minions for evidence before attempting to impeach Trump. Remove Barr from justice by jailing him, but it will have to be done right, overwhelm their rapid response security with multiple simultaneous surprise arrests. A lawful arrest warrant issued by the house is just as valid as one issued by the courts and all LEOs are required by oath to enforce it, including the secret service.

PS. Make their appearance before congress (and on TV) be in orange (or canary yellow) jumpsuits complete with cuffs, send a message and make examples...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2019)

A new poll says a majority of Americans now favor impeachment 45% for/ 42% against, that was a pretty quick and large change in public opinion.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Americans' support for impeaching Trump rises: Reuters/Ipsos poll*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-poll/americans-support-for-impeaching-trump-rises-reuters-ipsos-poll-idUSKCN1SF2D9

NEW YORK (Reuters) - The number of Americans who said President Donald Trump should be impeached rose 5 percentage points to 45 percent since mid-April, while more than half said multiple congressional probes of Trump interfered with important government business, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll released on Thursday.
*more...*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 10, 2019)

The AG should be disBARRed


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 10, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The AG should be disBARRed


aaaargh


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 10, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> The days of the gangster presidency grind on.


and on and on and on and on 

Total chaos


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> and on and on and on and on
> 
> Total chaos


Did you notice a sharp increase in foreign issues, sudden provocative sanctions and war rumors with Iran, tariffs on China, seizing a NK ship. Donald is in distraction mode and wants to start a war to change the headlines, anybody you know gonna die this time around? Dying for Donald so he can distract the media from a bad news cycle is to die for nothing, it's how ya turn solders into suckers. I wonder who Vlad wants him to attack...


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did you notice a sharp increase in foreign issues, sudden provocative sanctions and war rumors with Iran, Tariffs in China, seizing a NK ship. Donald is in distraction mode and wants to start a war to change the headlines, anybody you know gonna die this time around? Dying for Donald so he can distract the media from a bad news cycle is to die for nothing, it's how ya turn solders into suckers.


A war with Iran would probably be a welcome distraction from that "complete and total exoneration!" that the report showed (which he won't allow anyone to read).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> and on and on and on and on
> 
> Total chaos


620 days to go. Plus the time it will take to evict Tariff man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2019)

This guy is serious and I figure yer reaching a turning point, the courts shouldn't take too long about Trump's taxes and when they rule against Trump, it will be interesting. The courts are the place to go about Trump's taxes, it's black letter law and a court order should be forth coming fairly quickly. As for Mueller witnesses, the house might have to bust and jail a few, but I don't think the democrats are in a big rush to impeach Trump, but it's getting on time they started an impeachment inquiry, it can drag on for some time too. I believe that the democrats wanna get as close to the election as they can before holding an impeachment trial in the senate with overwhelming evidence on multiple counts after educating the public with lots of juicy hearings. This will put the republican senators on the hot seat and on the record just before the republican primaries! Make the case to the electorate with hearings and a trial and force those GOP senate assholes to stand with him in the dock before the American people. Corner the rats! Ya need to get rid of the republicans completely to make any progress as a country and that means taking the senate, as well as beating Trump. If they just wanna get rid of Trump hold the impeachment trial between the primaries and the election. After they get the GOP nomination I'm sure a few would cut Donald's throat to try and get elected, even if it pissed off the base.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Serious Business': Congressman Points To Tax Code On Donald Trump Returns | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




House Ways and Means member, Rep. Bill Pascrell, D-NJ, discusses the Democrats' attempts for the president's tax returns and Section 7214 of the tax code.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2019)

But President Trump believes in Jesus, is a "good christian man", is gonna git them thar brown folks and will bring back coal mines. Sacrifices have to be made, so what if thousands of mid west farmers go under, they were just losers to Trump anyway. If they continue to support Trump they will indeed be losers, self made losers, just like Trump, but then again he is gonna make America white again, so I guess getting fucked over is OK with them. Why they don't even mind paying billions for a useless wall that Mexico was gonna pay for, until they told Donald to go fuck himself...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Farmers get impatient with Trump's trade war: 'This can't go on'*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/13/politics/farmers-china-tariffs-trump/index.html
Washington (CNN)American farmers are running out of patience with President Donald Trump's trade war with China.

Farmers have long stood behind Trump's mission to get a better trade deal with Beijing that addresses long-standing issues with what they say are unfair trading practices.
But after weeks of optimistic statements by Trump and members of his administration about how trade talks were progressing, Trump abruptly escalated tariffs on $200 billion of Chinese goods last week and opened the door to even more -- prompting Beijing to hit back Monday by raising the tariff rate on $60 billion of US items.

The escalated tariffs don't hit agricultural products directly, since most were already facing a 25% tariff imposed by China last year. But the news still sent commodity prices plummeting.
"The President of the United States owes farmers like myself some type of plan of action," John Wesley Boyd Jr., a soybean farmer in Baskerville, Virginia, told CNN's Brianna Keilar on Monday.
"Farmers were his base. They helped elect this president ... and now he's turning his back on America's farmers when we need him the most," he added.

*Trump startles US businesses with fresh tariff hike*
'We're freaked': Trump startles US businesses with fresh tariff hike
Soybean, corn, and wheat growers have been battling tariffs from China for nearly a year now. Beijing imposed those duties in retaliation to tariffs put on Chinese products by the Trump administration.

The tariffs made those American agricultural products more expensive for Chinese importers, and private buyers have mostly stopped buying American-grown soybeans or wheat.
But Trump has sounded positive about progress toward a deal that would lift those tariffs since meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping in December, and farmers took Trump's reassurances seriously.

John Heisdorffer, an Iowa farmer and chairman of the American Soybean Association, decided to plant about the same amount of corn and soybean this year, figuring a trade deal was near.
"We kept hearing that talks were going well, it sure looked like this was all going to be taken care of soon," he said. Now, he added, "there's a lot of uncertainty and a lot of emotions right now for farmers."

In the Midwest, they're also battling wet and cold weather that delays their planting season -- and could result in a lower yield for the year. Grant Kimberley in Iowa is still putting his corn crop in the ground, which he usually finishes planting by May 10. He hasn't started planting his soybeans yet.
"This can't go on for an extended period of time. We need a trade deal done soon, and in the meantime farmers are probably going to need another round of aid payments," said Kimberley, who is also the director of market development at the Iowa Soybean Association.

Trump offered aid payments last year to farmers hurt by retaliatory tariffs, worth about $12 billion. It softened the blow, but Kimberley says they'll need more if commodity prices remain low. A recent report from the US Department of Agriculture said the amount of soybeans in storage is up 29% compared to the same time last year.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2019)

The sad truth is the reality is more absurd than fiction, "ya can't make this shit up" has been used many times in describing Trump's antics...
------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Trump Pukes Over Tax Returns & Biden News' Ep. 1 Cold Open | Our Cartoon President | Season 2*




Cartoon Donald Trump and Cartoon Rudy Giuliani freak out over revelations of billion dollar losses and news of Cartoon Joe Biden’s polling surge in the opening scene of the Season 2 premiere of Our Cartoon President.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> But President Trump believes in Jesus, is a "good christian man", is gonna git them thar brown folks and will bring back coal mines. Sacrifices have to be made, so what if thousands of mid west farmers go under, they were just losers to Trump anyway. If they continue to support Trump they will indeed be losers, self made losers, just like Trump, but then again he is gonna make America white again, so I guess getting fucked over is OK with them. Why they don't even mind paying billions for a useless wall that Mexico was gonna pay for, until they told Donald to go fuck himself...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Farmers get impatient with Trump's trade war: 'This can't go on'*
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/13/politics/farmers-china-tariffs-trump/index.html
> ...


So, in effect, Trump is taking money from poorer people (who consume a disproportionate share of cheap, Chinese goods and will therefore bear the burden of paying the tariffs through higher Walmart prices) and giving it to farmers. Meanwhile, the wealthy get huge tax breaks.

Amazing that white people in the lower economic spectrum keep voting against their own economic interests as long as Trump continues to bash non-white people. I know it is nothing new but it still amazes me how deep this shit goes.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2019)

Good thing we got out of Africa and showed them we don't want shit hole consumerism.

(while Russia and china make bank.)

Touting military cooperation and “instructors,” arms deals and investment, Russia is making a comeback in Africa after years of inactivity and now aims to rival European countries and even China, analysts say.

Moscow has worked hard over the last three years to strengthen its position in Africa, a pace that seems to have accelerated in recent months, they say.https://www.scmp.com/news/world/africa/article/2159622/how-russia-boosting-its-role-africa-weapons-investment-and


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Amazing that white people in the lower economic spectrum keep voting against their own economic interests as long as Trump continues to bash non-white people.


It's not just poor white people, plenty of college educated and well off whites are poisoned by race hatred too. There's an old saying, "cut yer nose off to spite yer face" that applies to such people, it's the main reason they don't even have a basic like heath care in the richest country on the planet.

A shocking number of people still support Trump in spite of a massive amount of evidence that he is unfit, dangerous to national security, probably a traitor, is a criminal and incompetent. Racism is the root cause, ideology or even culture wars have nothing to do with it, only race driven, tribalistic hatred could jerk a human being's chain so hard that they are willing to fuck themselves. One day Trump will be gone, but the damage to the country and the hatred will remain. A lot of sensible Americans have learned that they had better vote because 40% of the population are ready and willing to destroy your country, just as long as their leader gets the brown folks. The next Trump won't be nearly as stupid as this one...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not just poor white people, plenty of college educated and well off whites are poisoned by race hatred too. There's an old saying, "cut yer nose off to spite yer face" that applies to such people, it's the main reason they don't even have a basic like heath care in the richest country on the planet.
> 
> A shocking number of people still support Trump in spite of a massive amount of evidence that he is unfit, dangerous to national security, probably a traitor, is a criminal and incompetent. Racism is the root cause, ideology or even culture wars have nothing to do with it, only race driven, tribalistic hatred could jerk a human being's chain so hard that they are willing to fuck themselves. One day Trump will be gone, but the damage to the country and the hatred will remain. A lot of sensible Americans have learned that they had better vote because 40% of the population are ready and willing to destroy your country, just as long as their leader gets the brown folks. The next Trump won't be nearly as stupid as this one...


Most people would prefer to make $50k while their colleagues make $40k instead of making $60k while their colleagues make $75k

It’s a documented phenomenon


----------



## pikachuriu (May 14, 2019)

^^^^^^boring


----------



## UncleBuck (May 14, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> ^^^^^^boring


what's boring?


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not just poor white people, plenty of college educated and well off whites are poisoned by race hatred too. There's an old saying, "cut yer nose off to spite yer face" that applies to such people, it's the main reason they don't even have a basic like heath care in the richest country on the planet.
> 
> A shocking number of people still support Trump in spite of a massive amount of evidence that he is unfit, dangerous to national security, probably a traitor, is a criminal and incompetent. Racism is the root cause, ideology or even culture wars have nothing to do with it, only race driven, tribalistic hatred could jerk a human being's chain so hard that they are willing to fuck themselves. One day Trump will be gone, but the damage to the country and the hatred will remain. A lot of sensible Americans have learned that they had better vote because 40% of the population are ready and willing to destroy your country, just as long as their leader gets the brown folks. The next Trump won't be nearly as stupid as this one...


How many "brown folks" you saved today fellow progressive?


----------



## Fogdog (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> How many "brown folks" you saved today fellow progressive?


^conservative virtue signalling

LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> How many "brown folks" you saved today fellow progressive?


Not supporting a treasonous scumbag like Trump is enough. Nobody needs to "save the brown people", just not hate them for who they are and that goes for most folks. America has had enough of the stupid chicken shits who enable and support Trump, most are losers and know it, which is why they are racists, they can't compete so they hide behind xenophobia and racism. They are like a lot of gun nuts, fear driven.

Glad you agree fellow progressive...


----------



## potroastV2 (May 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> ^conservative virtue signalling
> 
> LOL



Or it could be that Wordz is back. 

That pea-brained trump chump just can't leave us alone!


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> ^conservative virtue signalling
> 
> LOL


Virtue signaling? it was more of a dog whistle.


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 15, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not supporting a treasonous scumbag like Trump is enough. Nobody needs to "save the brown people", just not hate them for who they are and that goes for most folks. America has had enough of the stupid chicken shits who enable and support Trump, most are losers and know it, which is why they are racists, they can't compete so they hide behind xenophobia and racism. They are like a lot of gun nuts, fear driven.
> 
> Glad you agree fellow progressive...


Is you still a Canadian? What is it about American politics that keeps you so disinterested in the fact that Castro's little boy is your... Whatever the hell they call the queen of canada?


----------



## Fogdog (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> Virtue signaling? it was more of a dog whistle.


exactly 

you virtue signal right wing nut ignorance. Your kind drape your ignorance around yourselves and parade about. 

Did you inherit your ignorance or is it due to a chronic case of hookworm?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> Is you still a Canadian? What is it about American politics that keeps you so disinterested in the fact that Castro's little boy is your... Whatever the hell they call the queen of canada?


How much do you cry when Trudeau gets respect and your racist orange hero only gets hate?


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 15, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> exactly
> 
> you virtue signal right wing nut ignorance. Your kind drape your ignorance around yourselves and parade about.
> 
> Did you inherit your ignorance or is it due to a chronic case of hookworm?


Parvo4Trump 2020


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 15, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> How much do you cry when Trudeau gets respect and your racist orange hero only gets hate?


I don't even know what that guy is out here doing bro. You know why? Because he's canadian and that means he doesn't matter in the scheme of things.


----------



## Fogdog (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> Parvo4Trump 2020


Your parents were stupid too, I take it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> Is you still a Canadian? What is it about American politics that keeps you so disinterested in the fact that Castro's little boy is your... Whatever the hell they call the queen of canada?


Nice to see you come out of your shell, or is it crawl out from under your rock? The Queen of Canada is Elizabeth II, the queen of the USA is Trump! Trudeau ain't perfect but at least he's not a raving sociopathic traitor driving America onto the path of perdition. Politics is boring in Canada, but is more entertaining that Game of Thrones in the USA, watching Trump squirm amuses me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> I don't even know what that guy is out here doing bro. You know why? Because he's canadian and that means he doesn't matter in the scheme of things.


I could sneak into the USA and vote illegally! I'm a blond haired (graying) blue eyed, white as snow WASP so I shouldn't even have to show ID, besides I got me a pretty good southern red neck accent when I want one too...

Naw, being a spectator is much more fun, I'd rather watch the drunken neighbors wrestle on their front lawn naked, not join in. I mean it looks like they got you so tied up in knots that yer head is up yer ass and yer eating yer own shit. I mean if ya really believe what Trump is selling ya gotta be pretty stupid, if ya know better and still support him, then yer nothing more than a race driven traitor. There's a point when if you support a traitor you become one yourself and you are rapidly approaching it.


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2019)

Parvovirus is on board for Trump, so he's got that going for him. It was attracted by the syphilis raging through his brain. That's what I heard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2019)

Things have been getting more expensive for Americans with Trump and his cost to you is about to increase dramatically (you'll have lot's of drama when you see the new prices). If I were living in the states I'd think about buying somethings now or very soon, before the prices are jacked up bigly, as Donald would say. You'll be paying Canadian prices with American Dollars and it's gonna hurt and you WILL curse as YOU pay!

If Donald stumbles into a land invasion of Iran you might even pay the ultimate price, they still have selective services registration, don't they? If Donald can ignore congress on subpoenas, why not war, who needs congress when you have a queen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Donald Trump is short-circuiting the electronics industry*
*The latest round of tariffs are a nightmare scenario for manufacturers*
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/15/18624690/trump-import-tax-tariff-laptop-smartphone-manufacturers

For more than a year now, President Donald Trump has been playing chicken with China, instituting increasingly expensive tariffs to add pressure for a trade deal that never seems to materialize. So far, those tariffs have kept clear of consumer goods like smartphones or televisions, with the most damaging taxes restricted to intermediary products like soybeans or steel. But after talks broke down last week, a new set of tariffs pulled those products into the trade war, creating a nightmare scenario for the tech industry.

On Monday, the US Trade Representative (USTR) laid out plans to tax laptop and smartphone imports by as much as 25 percent, breaking into the kind of high-profile, price-sensitive goods that previous rounds had avoided. The new restrictions will go into effect on June 25th, giving Trump just over a month to settle on a deal that has eluded him for most of his term. It’s a disaster for electronics companies, which have largely escaped previous rounds, despite being hugely reliant on Chinese manufacturing. And even if the tariffs laid out by the USTR are short-lived, the result could mean the end of the open Chinese trade that has shaped the tech industry for decades.

“FOR COMPETITIVELY PRICED PRODUCTS LIKE PCS, THERE WILL BE PRICE INCREASES.”
The most immediate impact will be higher prices. Previous rounds of tariffs had been marginal enough that companies could simply eat the difference, but a 25 percent charge on marquee items like phones and laptops could be too much to bear. Experts say companies will have little choice to raise prices in response, adding hundreds of dollars to price tags. “Certainly for competitively priced products like PCs, there will be price increases, particularly in the short run,” says Brad Setser, a senior fellow at the Council on Foreign Relations. “It’s likely to be a fairly considerable shock to consumer prices.”

That shock could add up to hundreds of dollars for consumers. On Tuesday JPMorgan estimated that, for Apple, countering the cost of the tariffs would mean raising the price of the iPhone XS from $1,000 to $1,142, although Apple’s high margins mean it would likely absorb the cost without raising prices. More price-conscious companies like Lenovo and HP would have fewer options.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2019)

I guess the rubber is about to meet the road, or maybe it should be the wallet hits reality, in American politics. If a Canadian Prime minister ever jacked prices by 25% or more on a whim with tariffs we'd skin him alive, but his party would probably cut his throat before then.

I figure Donald is gonna chicken out on Tariffs, he'll just lie again about getting a "deal" where no deal exists. 25% tariffs on most of the consumer goods Americans buy is gonna scare the shit out of the republicans in congress, if nothing else they know their base will be pissed when the prices go up in Walmart.

Would Donald's products be exempt from the tariffs? He has a Trump store where everything is made in China and he won't be able to resist giving himself a break.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What consumers should buy now as the trade war heats up*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/what-consumers-should-buy-now-as-the-trade-war-heats-up/ar-AABooSe

*Going to the store is about to get more — and possibly a lot more — expensive.*

As trade tensions between the U.S. and China escalate, with both sides increasing tariffs on a widening selection of products, American consumers will see higher prices as soon as this summer.

Tariffs on goods traded between the U.S. and China have already increased in several stages since early 2018. Now, President Donald Trump has added a 25% tariff (up from his original proposal of 10%) on another $200 billion worth of Chinese imports, and China hit back with 5% to 10% percent duties on another $60 billion worth of U.S. goods.

The president has said that China will bear the brunt of the costs from the tariffs, yet experts say the burden will land squarely on U.S. consumers. (Exactly how those higher prices are passed on depends on a number of factors, including whether suppliers absorb the additional cost, source production in another country or increase prices.)

"The supply chain will try to absorb as much of the blow as they can, then they will move those costs forward to consumers," said David French, senior vice president of government relations at the National Retail Federation. In preparation, retailers are stocking up on merchandise.

Imports at the nation's major container ports are expected to see unusually high levels for the remainder of this spring and through the summer, according to the NRF's monthly Global Port Tracker report.

However, "you can only have so much inventory," French said. It's more likely that consumers will end up shouldering most, if not all, of the added costs, he said.

When tariffs were imposed on imported washing machines last year, U.S. manufacturers responded to reduced competition from imports by raising their prices and, as a result, more than the full amount of the tariff was passed on in the way of higher prices.

"U.S. consumers paid 125% to 225% more," French said, referring to a working paper co-authored by Ali Hortacsu and Felix Tintelnot of the University of Chicago and Federal Reserve Board economist Aaron Flaaen.

In all, the Federal Reserve Bank of New York and researchers at Princeton and Columbia universities conservatively estimated that U.S. tariffs cost American consumers at least $6.9 billion last year.

A separate report from Oxford Economics estimated that tariffs could cost every American household about $800.
*more..*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2019)

topcat said:


> Parvovirus is on board for Trump, so he's got that going for him. It was attracted by the syphilis raging through his brain. That's what I heard.


Don't you know that avoiding syphilis in NY was draft dodging Donny's "personal Vietnam", maybe he got STD instead of PTSD. If he doesn't have PTSD now, when the congress and the courts are done with him he will, solitary in a supermax would be stressful for someone like Trump, he'd be raving in a week.


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

If these tariffs are so bad for us how come chinese money is worth less when exchanged into dollars than it was a month ago? also how can a mandatory higher minimum wage keep prices the same while imposing a tariff raises prices? Or do you guys just pick and choose the types of things that actually effect business? Just saying looking at my financial charts it clearly shows that 30 days ago 6.71 yuan equaled 1 dollar and today 6.88 yuan equals 1 dollar. But i'm sure you will come up with some shit about how their currency inflating means they all make more money!!!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> If these tariffs are so bad for us how come chinese money is worth less when exchanged into dollars than it was a month ago? also how can a mandatory higher minimum wage keep prices the same while imposing a tariff raises prices? Or do you guys just pick and choose the types of things that actually effect business?


You think that bailing out farmers and paying 25% more for everything is a "plan"
It sounds like a Republican tax


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> You think that bailing out farmers and paying 25% more for everything is a "plan"
> It sounds like a Republican tax


Hell yeah glad we're taxing china. They've been manipulating our currency for far too long. But I'm sure on a forum of pot growers who probably average 700 bucks a lb we got tons of economic geniuses here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> Hell yeah glad we're taxing china. They've been manipulating our currency for far too long. But I'm sure on a forum of pot growers who probably average 700 bucks a lb we got tons of economic geniuses here.


Yo big brained one
Who pays higher prices if we tax China ...We do
Now unless you plan on your kids working as slave labor
Americans don't want those jobs

I get $180 a zip all day and never have extra... Officer


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yo big brained one
> Who pays higher prices if we tax China ...We do
> Now unless you plan on your kids working as slave labor
> Americans don't want those jobs


Maybe the high price of chinese goods will allow American infrastructure to be built up so we don't even need their junk? also price of gasoline went down this week. Started at 2.70 down to 2.53 here this morning. I also don't see any 4 dollar gallons of milk like I was seeing under Obama so these increases you say you see must be something to your locale maybe a blue state? Also why even talk about social issues ever if you're willing to have china be our plantation? White boy shit.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> Maybe the high price of chinese goods will allow American infrastructure to be built up so we don't even need their junk? also price of gasoline went down this week. Started at 2.70 down to 2.53 here this morning. I also don't see any 4 dollar gallons of milk like I was seeing under Obama so these increases you say you see must be something to your locale maybe a blue state? Also why even talk about social issues ever if you're willing to have china be our plantation? White boy shit.


Gas is $3.05 here it dropped a nickel 
Maybe and what if is always the ignorant response


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Gas is $3.05 here it dropped a nickel
> Maybe and what if is always the ignorant response


yeah see how fucked up your blue state is? why they tax you so much? haha


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> yeah see how fucked up your blue state is? why they tax you so much? haha


I know we have a problem with blue states having to pay foe red states 
I would be ashamed if I was a welfare queen red stater


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I know we have a problem with blue states having to pay foe red states
> I would be ashamed if I was a welfare queen red stater


me too lets kick em all off of it. give it a couple years and it will all work itself out.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> me too lets kick em all off of it. give it a couple years and it will all work itself out.


Sooner or later the Russians will convince right wingers that a civil war is in order, the Military will have to step in and shoot all that participate
And American Democracy will return


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sooner or later the Russians will convince right wingers that a civil war is in order, the Military will have to step in and shoot all that participate
> And American Democracy will return


It sounds like they have convinced you of that. and if it goes down it's good to know you'll be yellow and hide in your basement while the government controlled by Trump is gonna save you! lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> It sounds like they have convinced you of that. and if it goes down it's good to know you'll be yellow and hide in your basement while the government controlled by Trump is gonna save you! lol


AS a veteran I doubt Trump could protect me from crotch rot
You fools think anyone who doesn't support Trump is a coward will cause a lot of Red hatted nonAmericans great bodily harm 
If Putin cons you into trying


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> AS a veteran I doubt Trump could protect me from crotch rot
> You fools think anyone who doesn't support Trump is a coward will cause a lot of Red hatted nonAmericans great bodily harm
> If Putin cons you into trying


make sure to carry your gun licenses when you go to civil war bro.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> make sure to carry your gun licenses when you go to civil war bro.


I'm not going anywhere 
I have sniper intent


----------



## 15perhrFlatback (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm not going anywhere
> I have sniper intent


yeah most cowards would do it that way. but little do you know I'm gonna hide in gunfree zones and you'll have to respect that.


----------



## topcat (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yo big brained one
> Who pays higher prices if we tax China ...We do
> Now unless you plan on your kids working as slave labor
> Americans don't want those jobs
> ...


 Agreed, but it's better if you don't even intimate he procreate. Kids having kids, y'all. (couldn't help it, "y'all" makes me laugh)


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 16, 2019)

topcat said:


> Agreed, but it's better if you don't even intimate he procreate. Kids having kids, y'all. (couldn't help it, "y'all" makes me laugh)


Oh shit I just realized he is only a teenager...my bad LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Oh shit I just realized he is only a teenager...my bad LOL


And I had him figured for a moron...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> yeah most cowards would do it that way.


And decent marksmen.


----------



## pikachuriu (May 16, 2019)

I'm with Senator Schumer on this one.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 16, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4334384


Con men of the USA unite! Looks like a mighty fine deal for a Trumper, it will be less money that is donated to Trump or the GOP, it's better that Jimmy blow it up his nose on coke and spend it on whores. 

Maybe he can start the church of cheeto jesus to fleece the rubes after Trump is crucified...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2019)

15perhrFlatback said:


> yeah most cowards would do it that way. but little do you know I'm gonna hide in gunfree zones and you'll have to respect that.


It was a civil war scenario with the emphasis on WAR and if ya knew anything about it, you'd know death and maiming can come from any source, at anytime and with any weapons system from a knife to a hellfire missile launched from a drone over the middle east by a pilot in Florida. I guess the service member who fires artillery, or air force pilots are cowards too? How about navy people who fight from miles away, are they to be considered cowards as well? America fights with unfair, overwhelming force, is that to be considered cowardice?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2019)

Guess I'm gonna have to take a break from the doing of the Donald. They've got new Drone laws in Canada and they are a bitch, plus drone licenses cost $10 per try to write online and ya gotta register a drone ($5 each) like an aircraft. The new regs are nuts and ya might as well be a regular pilot for drones over 250 gm, flight and maintenance logs, crash reports, with custom built DIY racing drones! Jesus Christ!

I wanna post YouTube videos like this guy and I'm well on my way, but the guberment is mak'n my life hard! One good thing though it will keep the number of idiots and assholes to a minimum if they have their licence on the line.

Here is a video of a racing quad doing some sky dancing to a great tune, a great pilot from Washington State who makes cool videos, a real inspiration.
FAR


----------



## hotrodharley (May 18, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4334384


Look at the artistic expression on Trump. Whiny ass sonofabitch memorialized on a carnival prize.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Con men of the USA unite! Looks like a mighty fine deal for a Trumper, it will be less money that is donated to Trump or the GOP, it's better that Jimmy blow it up his nose on coke and spend it on whores.
> 
> Maybe he can start the church of cheeto jesus to fleece the rubes after Trump is crucified...


Pawnbrokers everywhere will be flush with these cheesy baubles. Every thrift store will have several.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4334384


It's getting so hard to tell when these things are a spoof or not.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's getting so hard to tell when these things are a spoof or not.


Trumpy Bear. I thought for sure it was a total spoof. But nope - the silliness and stupidity is remarkable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Pawnbrokers everywhere will be flush with these cheesy baubles. Every thrift store will have several.


Genuine gold plated brass, kinda like the Donald himself, only with him the gold has worn off exposing the base metal underneath.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Genuine gold plated brass...


Just like Trump!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Trumpy Bear. I thought for sure it was a total spoof. But nope - the silliness and stupidity is remarkable.


I'm thinking MAGA hats made out of Mylar might be a big seller, much more durable than tinfoil...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Trumpy Bear. I thought for sure it was a total spoof. But nope - the silliness and stupidity is remarkable.


Doesn't that sum up the Trump admin pretty well though?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Doesn't that sum up the Trump admin pretty well though?


How about Sam Clovis? Another joke Trump tried to pull on the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Doesn't that sum up the Trump admin pretty well though?


The view from Canada is the same as that of any American with a brain, it's simply jaw dropping that this incompetent, criminal creature is still in power. 90% of the republican base still support him and it's got the GOP in congress scared shitless that he has total control of millions of morons that they thought that they owned. I figure if he loses in a landslide there will still be trouble and they will finally have to pull the pin on the crazy cocksucker between the election and the inauguration, especially if the GOP takes a (deserved) pounding in the election. Donald knows he's gonna go to prison and is gonna be desperate if he loses, a lame duck GOP senate with a future minority would be bigly trouble for him. The GOP has got a lot of very vulnerable senate seats up for grabs this time around and a perfect storm is brewing for them with an impeachment investigation and trial to put them on the spot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2019)

Donald is gonna want this guy's head! Let the death threats begin! Donald has to react violently to this threat, a crack in dam can lead to disaster for them, have a look at this video.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The lone Republican calling for impeachment*
*Rep. Justin Amash is the first GOP congressman to call for impeaching the President, and he accused Attorney General Barr of intentionally misleading the public.
*
*Cupp reacts to Amash tweet: This is big*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2019/05/18/se-cupp-monologue-justin-amash-tweet-reaction-vpx.cnn
CNN's SE Cupp says a tweet from Rep. Justin Amash (R-MI) stating that President Trump's actions and behavior "meet the threshold for impeachment" is significant.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm thinking MAGA hats made out of Mylar might be a big seller, much more durable than tinfoil...


Asbestos would be more fire-resistant


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Asbestos would be more fire-resistant


Takes too long.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The view from Canada is the same as that of any American with a brain, it's simply jaw dropping that this incompetent, criminal creature is still in power. 90% of the republican base still support him and it's got the GOP in congress scared shitless that he has total control of millions of morons that they thought that they owned. I figure if he loses in a landslide there will still be trouble and they will finally have to pull the pin on the crazy cocksucker between the election and the inauguration, especially if the GOP takes a (deserved) pounding in the election. *Donald* knows he's gonna go to prison and is gonna be desperate if he loses, a lame *duck* GOP senate with a future minority would be bigly trouble for him. The GOP has got a lot of very vulnerable senate seats up for grabs this time around and a perfect storm is brewing for them with an impeachment investigation and trial to put them on the spot.


Donald duck?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Donald duck?


If he's a "lame duck" after Nov 2020, guess what his nick name will be...

Here's a good chant for the crowd to have outside the WH while Donald is flipping out between the election and inauguration..

FUCK THE DUCK!


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 19, 2019)

I support the production of the edible asbestos dildo for all trump supporters


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 19, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he's a "lame duck" after Nov 2020, guess what his nick name will be...
> 
> Here's a good chant for the crowd to have outside the WH while Donald is flipping out between the election and inauguration..
> 
> FUCK THE DUCK!


 how about these new flashy signs


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 19, 2019)

I'm sensing a theme here with the title of this thread.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm sensing a theme here with the title of this thread.


that no one likes your racist hero?

he may have made you swoon when he called neo-nazis like you "very fine people" but the rest of america was disgusted


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 19, 2019)

*isgusted.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> *isgusted.


even more boring than when you started the pikachu sock puppet and did the exact same thing

you're not exactly sporting a beautiful mind there, pipsqueak


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> even more boring than when you started the pikachu sock puppet and did the exact same thing
> 
> you're not exactly sporting a beautiful mind there, pipsqueak


lol. Everybody who disagrees with you is a sock. I was busting you up way before her.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> lol. Everybody who disagrees with you is a sock. I was busting you up way before her.


yeah you really busted me up by *checks notes* siding with the neo-nazi belief system and hiding from your obvious right wing racist ideology, pikachu

remember when you had your racist buddy delete an entire thread because you tried to mock me for posting at 11:30 PM as you were posting at 1:25 AM?

that was good.

now own me really good again by finding a minor spelling error


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah you really busted me up by *checks notes* siding with the neo-nazi belief system and hiding from your obvious right wing racist ideology, pikachu
> 
> remember when you had your racist buddy delete an entire thread because you tried to mock me for posting at 11:30 PM as you were posting at 1:25 AM?
> 
> ...


To be fair, you make it easy. And, you follow me around like a jilted teenager.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 19, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> To be fair, you make it easy. And, you follow me around like a jilted teenager.


wait, you honestly think me exposing you as a neo-nazi is an example of you "busting me up" as you follow me into the only section i regularly post in?

good god you are delusional. you remind me of those really, really dumb neo-nazis who have genuinely convinced themselves that the racist prostitute in the white house is the classiest first lady we've ever had.

your brain must be mush by now. too much meth or what, pikachu?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

Do you think more people will vote for Trump in 2020, than did in 2016, or will less people vote for him?

Trump bleeds support daily, he does not pick up any new support and we haven't even gotten to any really juicy stuff in the public house hearings, we haven't even heard from Mueller, Rosenstein and a host of others. Bill Barr is gonna have to come before the house sooner or later and Don jr. has got a house subpoena with his name on it, the courts have yet to rule and Donald is yet to defy them too, you know, tell the judge to, "make me". Why not, he's already violating the constitution in defying congress so another branch of government should be no problem, it's not like the senate will do anything about it. Donald is gonna go as far as he can and the republican senate and house members had better go along with anything Donald pulls out of his ass, or else he will turn his army of trolls, flacks and idiots on them via twitter. Defy Donald and the lunatic base will primary them for speaking against the great leader, their political fate depends on Donald's thumbs.

Getting rid of the cockroach might be difficult even if he loses in a landslide, he'll call for his supporters to surround the WH on January 20th to keep him from being evicted, won't help since he'll be arrested as soon as the new POTUS is sworn in. I should say as soon as Bill Barr is not AG anymore and I figure he's coming real close to an orange jump suit himself when he's done fucking America and acting as Trump's lawyer.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Trump-Loving Farmers Are Turing on Him | NowThis*




‘I’ll never vote for him again.’ — These farmers soured on Trump after his tariff war with China left them struggling to stay afloat.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2019)




----------



## potroastV2 (May 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> even more boring than when you started the pikachu sock puppet and did the exact same thing
> 
> you're not exactly sporting a beautiful mind there, pipsqueak



Good job once again, Detective UB!

I could not figure out who the Pikachu sock was, and you're right, it was Pablo cheese dip.

Emphasis on was.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Good job once again, Detective UB!
> 
> I could not figure out who the Pikachu sock was, and you're right, it was Pablo cheese dip.
> 
> Emphasis on was.


But Schuylaar said it was a girl. Us men are so dumb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


>


That was a dead roach to begin with, Donald will run, squirm and squeal and will generally be hard to stomp on, though once ya step on him once, the next time is easier, just like a real cockroach...

PS. I don't mean to cast aspersions on real roaches by associating them with Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> lol. Everybody who disagrees with you is a sock. I was busting you up way before her.


Not only a dumbass racist, but a lying dumbass racist!

You are quite the loser


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

The chickens are coming home to roost as the courts knock down Trump's stonewalls one by one. Looks like we're gonna see a lot more than just Trump's taxes as his accounting firm coughs up a ton of documents, his bankers won't be far behind with their truck loads of documents delivered to congress. All this will be grounds to get even more of Trump's financial info to back past 2000, if he got a dime or a loan from Russia, we'll know, if he laundered money we'll know too. Donald is freaking out over his finances more than about Russia because the penalties for easily proved documents based cases will put him away forever. Laundering money for the Russians was a big part of Donald's income, someone helped him bigly after the financial crash of 2008 and over the years. Donald couldn't mange his way outta a wet paper bag and went through money like shit through a goose while trying to fake being a billionaire. We're about to find out how much money Donald really has, if he laundered money and cheated on his taxes going right back to his old man.

The judge is a Muslim so this should be interesting, I wonder if Donald will tweet anything stupid about it? Oh the irony, brought down by a Muslim, appointed by Obama, not only that, he's an immigrant from a "shit hole country"!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Judge rules against Trump in lawsuit to block Democrats’ subpoena for financial records*
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/20/judge-rules-against-trump-in-lawsuit-to-block-democrats-subpoena-for-financial-records.html

KEY POINTS

A federal judge ruled against President Donald Trump on Monday in a lawsuit to block a subpoena from House Democrats for information about his finances.
U.S. District Court Judge Amit Mehta strongly endorsed Congress’ broad authority to investigate the president, striking a blow to arguments made by Trump’s legal team.
While Trump’s lawyers had argued that the committee’s subpoena did not have a legitimate legislative purpose — and was therefore invalid — Mehta took a more liberal view.
A federal judge ruled against President Donald Trump on Monday in a lawsuit to block a subpoena from House Democrats for information about his finances.

*U.S. District Court Judge Amit Mehta* strongly endorsed Congress’ broad authority to investigate the president, striking a blow to arguments made by Trump’s legal team.

Trump, speaking outside the White House shortly after the ruling came down, said he disagreed with the judge, and vowed to appeal the decision.

Mehta wrote in a 41-page memorandum opinion that while “there are limits on Congress’s investigative authority ... those limits do not substantially constrain Congress.”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

Yep, looks like Donald is getting started on the judge, he's completely predicable...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump blasts 'Obama-appointed' judge over ruling on financial records*
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/444655-trump-blasts-obama-appointed-judge-over-ruling-on-financial-records

President Trump on Monday said he would appeal a federal judge’s decision upholding a subpoena for his financial records, blasting it as a “crazy” ruling by “an Obama-appointed judge."

“We will appeal it,” Trump told reporters at the White House before leaving for a campaign rally in Pennsylvania. “It’s totally the wrong decision by, obviously, an Obama appointed judge.”

Monday’s decision by U.S. District Court Judge Amit Mehta, an Obama appointee, dealt a blow to the White House’s efforts to stymie congressional Democrats’ investigations into Trump.
*more...*


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2019)

Hmm, it's not Friday. He must have something else in store for the weekend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Good job once again, Detective UB!
> 
> I could not figure out who the Pikachu sock was, and you're right, it was Pablo cheese dip.
> 
> Emphasis on was.


Seriously, the guy should get a life, knock on doors for Donald or something, there are lot's of other ways to make a fool of himself other than hanging around here socking through a VPN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, it's not Friday. He must have something else in store for the weekend.


We're just getting started on the week and it promises to be a dandy! All this stonewalling and bullshit has gotta hurt his support, especially if Trump gives the finger to the courts, that will mean big trouble for the GOP in the house and senate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

I think the house Sargent of Arms should "snatch" and jail McGahn the next morning as he leaves his house, surprise, shock and awe. Squawk to walk cocksucker after a couple of weeks of cooling his heels, the committee should be ready to call him again. No bail in the house jail, no pardons either for a house imposed prison sentence for inherent contempt of congress. McGhan will make a good example and shake others lose.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump directs former White House counsel McGahn to defy subpoena, not appear before Congress*
*President Donald Trump said last month that his administration is "fighting all the subpoenas" issued by House Democrats seeking testimony related to Mueller's report.*
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/justice-department/congress-can-t-compel-don-mcgahn-testify-about-mueller-report-n1007851

By Dartunorro Clark
President Donald Trump has directed former White House counsel Don McGahn to defy a congressional subpoena and not testify Tuesday, current White House counsel Pat Cipollone said Monday.

In a letter to House Judiciary Chairman Jerrold Nadler, D-N.Y., Cipollone wrote that the Justice Department "has advised me that Mr. McGahn is absolutely immune from compelled congressional testimony with respect to matters occurring during his service as a senior adviser to the President."

He added, "the President has directed Mr. McGahn not to appear at the Committee's scheduled hearing" on Tuesday.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2019)

BTW: The new NY state law releasing Trumps taxes and other info to Congress is expected to pass and be signed into law with in 48 hours, Congress could have them by the week end and the public shortly there after. Also NY is changing the law on federal pardons to allow Trump's family to be prosecuted by the state of NY if pardoned by Trump.

Donald should have a Helluva weekend tweet freak out, it's gonna be a bad week for him and it's gonna get worse next week and the week after too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2019)

*Trump's Records Are In Merrick Garland's Hands*




Revenge is a dish best served Merrick


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Trump will be reelected in 2020.


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Trump will be reelected in 2020.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

DonJr.TheMoron said:


>


It's called a deep fake. Boy those are getting more and more believable, aren't they? I'll just leave this here.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Trump will be reelected in 2020.


Is that you again, pikachu?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Trump will be reelected in 2020.


cool story, bro.


----------



## DonJr.TheMoron (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> It's called a deep fake. Boy those are getting more and more believable, aren't they? I'll just leave this here.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

DonJr.TheMoron said:


>


i thought he was over 10000 now.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Is that you again, pikachu?


No, this is someone different


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Trump will be reelected in 2020.


Will he win the popular vote?


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> Will he win the popular vote?


He didn't win the popular vote last time. America is a democratic republic, not a democracy like many think it is. Why are you asking irrelevant questions?


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> He didn't win the popular vote last time. America is a democratic republic, not a democracy like many think it is. Why are you asking irrelevant questions?


 So, no is your answer.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> So, no is your answer.


Fair enough.

No, he didn't win the popular vote in 2016.

He has a better chance of winning the popular vote in 2020 in light of the economy and the fact that Dems have really shit the bed in regards to the investigation that bore no fruit despite their endless pursuit.

But who can say whether or not he'll win the popular vote? Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Is that you again, pikachu?


Sky-tard?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> He didn't win the popular vote last time. America is a democratic republic, not a democracy like many think it is. Why are you asking irrelevant questions?


Ya must be trolling ya don't appear to be stupid enough for a Trumper, though being a psycho doesn't have much to do with general intelligence


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sky-tard?


Who's that?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya must be trolling ya don't appear to be stupid enough for a Trumper, though being a psycho doesn't have much to do with general intelligence


not trollling. it's extremely common for a person to seek out a MJ growing site to discuss politics. lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya must be trolling ya don't appear to be stupid enough for a Trumper, though being a psycho doesn't have much to do with general intelligence


Yeah, you're right. Sky-tard doesn't even know how elections work.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sky-tard?



sky-tty?


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya must be trolling ya don't appear to be stupid enough for a Trumper, though being a psycho doesn't have much to do with general intelligence


So what have I done to present myself as a psycho?


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> not trollling. it's extremely common for a person to seek out a MJ growing site to discuss politics. lol


And what fact book did you pull that information out of? Maybe you're just speculating. Maybe that exemplifies your personal experiences. Projecting much?


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> And what fact book did you pull that information out of? Maybe you're just speculating. Maybe that exemplifies your personal experiences. Projecting much?


deflecting much?

so how about a pic of your side boob to prove you're a chick? with today's date on it.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> deflecting much?
> 
> so how about a pic of your side boob to prove you're a chick? with today's date on it.


Okay, but first you have to post a dick pic, including the ballsack, that has today's date and the country of origin watermarked on it. Otherwise I just can't believe you are who you say you are.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Okay, but first you have to post a dick pic, including the ballsack, that has today's date and the country of origin watermarked on it. Otherwise I just can't believe you are who you say you are.


still deflecting i see. 

ask anybody that went to the RIU get together in Denver a few years back. i was tripping on shrooms and was running around naked with my balls in a bag of lemon jell-o.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> still deflecting i see.
> 
> ask anybody that went to the RIU get together in Denver a few years back. i was tripping on shrooms and was running around naked with my balls in a bag of lemon jell-o.


Ask anyone? As in you want me to go around asking random people in a group that contains perhaps thousands of accounts? Why don't you just tag people? Then again, if Trump could lie, maybe some of your online buddies could do the same. I'm not interested in what your douche bag e-friends have to say about your authenticity. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Ask anyone? As in you want me to go around asking random people in a group that contains perhaps thousands of accounts? Why don't you just tag people? Then again, if Trump could lie, maybe some of your online buddies could do the same. I'm not interested in what your douche bag e-friends have to say about your authenticity. The proof is in the pudding.


no, my balls were in the pudding. you really should improve reading comprehension before you get banned again.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

nice chattin with ya lisa lionshart. we'll do it again in your next iteration.


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> No, he didn't win the popular vote in 2016.
> 
> ...


The economy he inherited from "that black man"? The stock market has lost everything it gained from Jan. 2018, and more. The economy is based on business and investors. The already rich. Middle class economy hasn't improved, instead the middle class has lost ground. For a prezydint that has never achieved fifty percent fa, the smart money is no. "Who can say whether or not he'll win the popular vote?" You're the one making predictions.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> The economy he inherited from "that black man"? The stock market has lost everything it gained from Jan. 2017, and more. The economy is based on business and investors. The already rich. Middle class economy hasn't improved, instead the middle class has lost ground. For a prezydint that has never achieved fifty percent fa, the smart money is no. "Who can say whether or not he'll win the popular vote?" You're the one making predictions.


I predicted that he would win the election in 2020. I never said anything about how the American citizenry would cast their vote. I know, I know. We're a bunch of potheads and it's hard to remember sometimes. No worries, m8.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> The economy he inherited from "that black man"? The stock market has lost everything it gained from Jan. 2018, and more. The economy is based on business and investors. The already rich. Middle class economy hasn't improved, instead the middle class has lost ground. For a prezydint that has never achieved fifty percent fa, the smart money is no. "Who can say whether or not he'll win the popular vote?" You're the one making predictions.


If Trump inherited a great economy from Obama, does that mean that Bush inherited a soon-to-fail economy from Clinton?


----------



## Obepawn (May 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> still deflecting i see.
> 
> ask anybody that went to the RIU get together in Denver a few years back. i was tripping on shrooms and was running around naked with my balls in a bag of lemon jell-o.


Bwahaha!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> If Trump inherited a great economy from Obama, does that mean that Bush inherited a soon-to-fail economy from Clinton?


You might want to look into that.


----------



## Obepawn (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> If Trump inherited a great economy from Obama, does that mean that Bush inherited a soon-to-fail economy from Clinton?


Clinton was gone 6-7 years, when the economy dumped. Doesn’t apply in that case. The economy of was on a steady up swing a few years before Trump ever took office.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You might want to look into that.


It wasn't meant to be taken literally. It was a tongue-in-cheek comment that uses the same logic as the Obama-to-Trump economic canard. i'M sOrRy i hAd tO eXpLaIn tHaT tO yOu.


----------



## Obepawn (May 22, 2019)

And, Bush burned through a Clinton SURPLUS like it wasn’t shit.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Clinton was gone 6-7 years, when the economy dumped. Doesn’t apply in that case. The economy of was on a steady up swing a few years before Trump ever took office.





Obepawn said:


> And, Bush burned through a Clinton SURPLUS like it wasn’t shit.


Not exactly.


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> I predicted that he would win the election in 2020. I never said anything about how the American citizenry would cast their vote. I know, I know. We're a bunch of potheads and it's hard to remember sometimes. No worries, m8.


So, he won't win without help again. Sad.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> So, he won't win without help again. Sad.


Maybe he'll get the popular vote, maybe he won't. Again, he's got a better chance this time around based on his economic successes and the fact that the Dems have shit the bed with the lack of evidence in their long awaited Mueller report. We'll see though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Clinton was gone 6-7 years, when the economy dumped. Doesn’t apply in that case. The economy of was on a steady up swing a few years before Trump ever took office.


This one isn't very good.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 22, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Clinton was gone 6-7 years, when the economy dumped. Doesn’t apply in that case. The economy of was on a steady up swing a few years before Trump ever took office.


Didn't Trump lose a few billion during the excellent Clinton economy?


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> Didn't Trump lose a few billion during the excellent Clinton economy?


He's lost money, he's filed for bankruptcy. He also got it all back. What a wonderful comeback story.


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Maybe he'll get the popular vote, maybe he won't. Again, he's got a better chance this time around based on his economic successes and the fact that the Dems have shit the bed with the lack of evidence in their long awaited Mueller report. We'll see though.


"We'll see what happens". The only prezydint in history, in history, that hasn't gotten 50% approval...ever. Love the tax cheat and draft dodger. "It makes me smart". Love that fraud.


----------



## Lisa Lionheart (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> "We'll see what happens". The only prezydint in history, in history, that hasn't gotten 50% approval...ever. Love the tax cheat and draft dodger. "It makes me smart". Love that fraud.


Clinton was a draft dodger. Most politicians, at least the ones of today, avoided Vietnam and other wars. Bush Jr, although having served, never was going to the front lines. Draft dodger is a description that befits most politicians.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Clinton was a draft dodger. Most politicians, at least the ones of today, avoided Vietnam and other wars. Bush Jr, although having served, never was going to the front lines. Draft dodger is a description that befits most politicians.


But Clinton!

Cuck


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> He's lost money, he's filed for bankruptcy. He also got it all back. What a wonderful comeback story.


Oh so you’ve seen his taxes?


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> He's lost money, he's filed for bankruptcy. He also got it all back. What a wonderful comeback story.


Yeah, totally a rags to riches story. (snicker)

_*Deutsche Bank Staff Saw Suspicious Activity in Trump and Kushner Accounts*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/19/business/deutsche-bank-trump-kushner.html_

_When he became president, he owed Deutsche Bank well over $300 million. That made the German institution Mr. Trump’s biggest creditor — and put the bank in a bind.

Senior executives worried that if they took a tough stance with Mr. Trump’s accounts — for example, by demanding payment of a delinquent loan — they could provoke the president’s wrath. On the other hand, if they didn’t do anything, the bank could be perceived as cutting a lucrative break for Mr. Trump, whose administration wields regulatory and law enforcement power over the bank._


----------



## Obepawn (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Maybe he'll get the popular vote, maybe he won't. Again, he's got a better chance this time around based on his economic successes and the fact that the Dems have shit the bed with the lack of evidence in their long awaited Mueller report. We'll see though.


The funny thing is, in the poorest red counties, jobs have not increased and those micro economies are as they were before Trump. It’s like cheering for your Mayor after he received a pay raise, Lol No trickledown forthcoming.


----------



## topcat (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> Clinton was a draft dodger. Most politicians, at least the ones of today, avoided Vietnam and other wars. Bush Jr, although having served, never was going to the front lines. Draft dodger is a description that befits most politicians.


 So, you're good with him being a tax cheat. You're good with him belittling John McCain for being captured and imprisoned, while he spent those years "avoiding STDs". Stand for your 12 year old. Those coal mining jobs he promised and the automobile assembly jobs and Harley Davidson jobs. The fantastic health care he promised. He's a documented failure and fraud. Sleight of hand. Your boy's words and actions are not those of an innocent person.


----------



## Obepawn (May 22, 2019)

topcat said:


> So, you're good with him being a tax cheat. You're good with him belittling John McCain for being captured and imprisoned, while he spent those years "avoiding STDs". Stand for your 12 year old. Those coal mining jobs he promised and the automobile assembly jobs and Harley Davidson jobs. The fantastic health care he promised. He's a documented failure and fraud. Sleight of hand. Your boy's words and actions are not those of an innocent person.


Also fucking over farmers and basically telling them to suck it up because it will be greater later. Well tell that to the farmers that are starting to go belly up. The nation’s third largest coal producer just filed bankruptcy a week ago too, so there’s that. 

I just had a thought about this, I think this shit was designed to weed out small and midsized farmers, a favor to big corporate farms, like Monsanto. They have the bank roll to survive this crap while the smaller ones don’t.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> He's lost money, he's filed for bankruptcy. He also got it all back. What a wonderful comeback story.


Welcome, new idiot. Another right wing fucking troll. Everyone say “Hello” to Ms Lionfart.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Welcome, new idiot. Another right wing fucking troll.


You think somebody's trolling because they disagree with you about the president?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You think somebody's trolling because they disagree with you about the president?


I know the smell of shit when I step in it, boy. 24? You’re a boy. Never to be a man.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You think somebody's trolling because they disagree with you about the president?


wasn't trump named in a federal lawsuit for raping a 12 year old girl named katie johnson?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> wasn't trump named in a federal lawsuit for raping a 12 year old girl named katie johnson?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> View attachment 4337962


so she says she got death threats and this was around the time trump's convicted felon and now federal prison inmate lawyer was going around and paying women off, right?

didn;t trump send goons to make death threats at other women he had raped as well?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

“U.S. taxpayers have spent $81 million for the president’s two dozen trips to Florida, according to a HuffPost analysis. They spent $17 million for his 15 trips to New Jersey, another $1 million so he could visit his resort in Los Angeles and at least $3 million for his two days in Scotland last summer ― $1.3 million of which went just for rental cars for the massive entourage that accompanies a president abroad.”

What an amazing man with an incredible comeback story.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so she says she got death threats and this was around the time trump's convicted felon and now federal prison inmate lawyer was going around and paying women off, right?
> 
> didn;t trump send goons to make death threats at other women he had raped as well?


Should I call you out on your typos the way you called me out on quoting your text? Nah, I won't be a petty child like you.

Lots of people get death threats and don't drop their case against their attacker. If you have proof of Trump's wrongdoing, please provide it.

It's a well known fact that many men have been wrongly accused of rape/sexual assault. Gtfoh


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> “U.S. taxpayers have spent $81 million for the president’s two dozen trips to Florida, according to a HuffPost analysis. They spent $17 million for his 15 trips to New Jersey, another $1 million so he could visit his resort in Los Angeles and at least $3 million for his two days in Scotland last summer ― $1.3 million of which went just for rental cars for the massive entourage that accompanies a president abroad.”
> 
> What an amazing man with an incredible comeback story.


So rather than put quotations around a paragraph and post it, why not drop a link. Is it a credible source or not?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Lots of people get death threats and don't drop their case against their attacker.


so you're saying this woman should have just kept going despite getting death threats from trump's goons. great defense, top notch



John Shawker said:


> many men have been wrongly accused of rape/sexual assault.


by 25 different women? including their own wife? and a 12 year old girl who said she was attacked while at the house of trump's good buddy and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so you're saying this woman should have just kept going despite getting death threats from trump's goons. great defense, top notch
> 
> 
> 
> by 25 different women? including their own wife? and a 12 year old girl who said she was attacked while at the house of trump's good buddy and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein?


But Pizzagate is unsubstantiated evidence? Gtfoh. If there's an actual case to be made then let them file it. Otherwise it's just more political bs. What about Bill Clinton and his rape charges? Lemme guess, that's just bs though, right? Lol, what a tool


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> What a bunch of cucks. Getting accounts banned when they never even did anything to anyone. Guess the stories are true about RIU. Bunch of Antifa pussies. Got my account banned for what I wonder? Never did anything wrong other that disagree with somebody. Again, what a bunch of cucks.
> View attachment 4337942


So did you get a PM from @schuylaar yet?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> But Pizzagate is unsubstantiated evidence?


why don't you go shoot up a pizza parlor until you fin out, moron



John Shawker said:


> If there's an actual case to be made then let them file it.


they did. a federal judge found it credible enough to go forward. then they got more witnesses. then trump had his goons death threat the witness. witness tampering is not uncommon for trump. mueller listed his felonious witness tampering in his report.




John Shawker said:


> What about Bill Clinton


cuck

clinton was never accused of rape.

you are a loser


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So did you get a PM from @schuylaar yet?


No, but I'll check it out ig


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> why don't you go shoot up a pizza parlor until you fin out, moron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He *(Clinton) was accused, UncleCuck.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> why don't you go shoot up a pizza parlor until you fin out, moron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's your proof that Trump did all that? I suppose you're just making more shit up because you're a ridiculous cuck that can't actually provide any proof of your claims.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> He was accused, UncleCuck.


no, he wasn't

but trump has been accused of rape, and has SETTLED rape charges, by multiple women including his own wife

he is also on tape sexualizing a 10 year old child, describing how he rapes women, and praising his good friend and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Where's your proof that Trump did all that?


my proof that trump waspaying off women and sending his goons to make death threats at the exact same time that the lawsuit from the 12 year old girl he raped at the house of convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein dropped her case?

i dunno, ask his lawyer. i can give you his federal inmate number if you ask me nicely


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> He *(Clinton) was accused, UncleCuck.


He's a disgusting creep. Remember that time Bill said how, when you're famous, you can do whatever you want to do to women. "I don't even wait, I just grab them by the pussy."


Oh... Wait.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He's a disgusting creep. Remember that time Bill said how, when you're famous, you can do whatever you want to do to women. "I don't even wait, I just grab them by the pussy."
> 
> 
> Oh... Wait.


remember when bill clinton's first wife said he was upset about some bad hair plugs, so he threw her on the bed and then raped her? and then clinton had the court records sealed in the leadup to the election?

oh nevermind i'm thinking of someone else


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> my proof that trump waspaying off women and sending his goons to make death threats at the exact same time that the lawsuit from the 12 year old girl he raped at the house of convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein dropped her case?
> 
> i dunno, ask his lawyer. i can give you his federal inmate number if you ask me nicely


So because Trump's lawyer is in jail then that means that Trump's automatically guilty of raping dozens of women.

Maybe you should fix your cuck logic.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> no, he wasn't
> 
> but trump has been accused of rape, and has SETTLED rape charges, by multiple women including his own wife
> 
> he is also on tape sexualizing a 10 year old child, describing how he rapes women, and praising his good friend and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein


Yes, he was accused of rape. Try doing a little research, dipshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> So because Trump's lawyer is in jail then that means that Trump's automatically guilty of raping dozens of women.
> 
> Maybe you should fix your cuck logic.


trump's convicted felon, federal prison inmate lawyer is in prison for paying off the women he raped (or had to pay for sex)

no one has 25+ women, including his own wife, say that they raped them. especially not someone who is on tape describing how he goes about raping women.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> So because Trump's lawyer is in jail then that means that Trump's automatically guilty of raping dozens of women.
> 
> Maybe you should fix your cuck logic.


Bro, you dumb. Get back to GC. There might be a new Mark Dice video.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Yes, he was accused of rape. Try doing a little research, dipshit.View attachment 4337978


who?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> who?


Clinton. I attached an SS of the article from Vox. Don't be dense, UncleCuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Clinton. I attached an SS of the article from Vox. Don't be dense, UncleCuck.


what was the name of his accuser?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> what was the name of his accuser?


Juanita Broaddrick


----------



## Grandpapy (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Clinton. I attached an SS of the article from Vox. Don't be dense.


Clinton hasn't taken a country from 3rd to 13th in the world.

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2019


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Juanita Broaddrick


she swore under oath that he never tried to do a thing to her.

your 100% cuckified "BUT CLINTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" is falling apart faster than a 12 year old girl's virginity in the company of trump at the house of his good buddy and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein


----------



## medviper (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> why don't you go shoot up a pizza parlor until you fin out, moron


he can shoot up the one here in town, they make shitty pizza.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> she swore under oath that he never tried to do a thing to her.
> 
> your 100% cuckified "BUT CLINTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" is falling apart faster than a 12 year old girl's virginity in the company of trump at the house of his good buddy and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein


She changed her testimony because Clinton had his goons threaten to kill her.

You see? I can make bullshit up about Clinton in the same manner that you make up bullshit about Trump


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

What's the matter, you don't like it when people play the same game you play, Bucko? C'mon, let's keep making up lies about Clinton and Trump


----------



## medviper (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Juanita Broaddrick


didn't she give birth to a shitload of kids with different fathers out of wedlock ?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> She changed her testimony because Clinton had his goons threaten to kill her.
> 
> You see? I can make bullshit up about Clinton in the same manner that you make up bullshit about Trump





John Shawker said:


> What's the matter, you don't like it when people play the same game you play, Bucko? C'mon, let's keep making up lies about Clinton and Trump


last i checked, clinton didn't have a lawyer in prison for paying off his rape victims, nor did he have 25+ accusers, nor did broaddrick ever say she received any death threats

whereas trump's lawyer is in prison for paying off trump's rape victims, trump does have 25+ women accusing him of rape (including his own wife), and the 12 year old girl trump raped at the house of his good friend and convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein did say she received death threats.

so except for getting everything completely wrong, you are doing great, socko


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

medviper said:


> didn't she give birth to a shitload of kids with different fathers out of wedlock ?


Perhaps, but a real "progressive" wouldn't use that to discredit a supposed rape victim, would they?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Perhaps, but a real "progressive" wouldn't use that to discredit a supposed rape victim, would they?


don't you support a guy who said the 25+ women who accused him of rape were too ugly to rape?


----------



## medviper (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Perhaps, but a real "progressive" wouldn't use that to discredit a supposed rape victim, would they?


only a conservative would hold that against her.
they would call it consensual rape...


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

So obviously his ex recanted on the "rape allegations." You really are a fucking tool, Buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You're the one getting everything wrong


like what?

name one thing


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> So obviously his ex recanted on the "rape allegations." You really are a fucking tool, Buck.


she didnt say the act she described was anything different than what she described originally, which was definitely rape

then you have those 25 or so other women who he raped to explain away too. including the women who he raped and then settled with instead of fighting the charges.

and why did he have a convicted pedophile living at mar a lago?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Scroll up and look at my screenshot, dipshit. Trump's wife recanted her claim that he raped her. It's right there in the screenshot.


ok, so the act that trump's wife originally described as rape she later said wasnt rape but she did not say that the act that she originally described as rape ws any different. ok.

now do the other 25 or so other women who he raped too. including the women who he raped and then settled with instead of fighting the charges.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> she didnt say the act she described was anything different than what she described originally, which was definitely rape
> 
> then you have those 25 or so other women who he raped to explain away too. including the women who he raped and then settled with instead of fighting the charges.
> 
> and why did he have a convicted pedophile living at mar a lago?


Maybe he didn't know he was a pedo at the time. You think pedos come out and announce themselves? Well, maybe your dad when you'd have sleepovers as a kid, but I digress. Please, provide a URL or a screen shot that can add veracity to your claim that he has raped 25 women. Again, Clinton gets accused and you don't bat an eye. Trump gets accused and you say that he had the accusers silenced through bribery and/or threats of violence. Please, show us where you're getting all of this wonderful information.


----------



## medviper (May 22, 2019)

thats because


John Shawker said:


> Scroll up and look at my screenshot, dipshit. Trump's wife recanted her claim that he raped her. It's right there in the screenshot.


 because she got the yacht.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Maybe he didn't know he was a pedo at the time.



so then why did trump mke alexander acosta a member of his cabinet then?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Scroll up and look at my screenshot, dipshit. Trump's wife recanted her claim that he raped her. It's right there in the screenshot.


I'm calibrating your bias. From your post above you are saying Trump did not rape his wife because she said so.

How about:

The FBI spied on the Trump campaign.


----------



## 92x7000/5150 (May 22, 2019)

Trump will not be impeached. 
He will resign just before his financials are made public


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> What's the matter, you don't like it when people play the same game you play, Bucko? C'mon, let's keep making up lies about Clinton and Trump


You're doing that all on your own.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> The "Intelligencer." What a wonderful source of information. I could easily talk about Chelsea Clinton appropriating funds that were meant to be for Haitians... using it to finance her wedding. Lol at the stupidity of the "Intelligencer" article. The guy is a billionaire. You think he can't pay to play golf? What a libtarded cuck you must be. I think all that purple hair dye must have fried your pea-sized brain


So why are we paying for it?

It's public record.

You aren't good at this. Stick to reposting YouTube clips.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Credible enough for adults to believe. You? Who knows.
> But a dumfuck like you could be presented with 20 sources and none would be credible. You’re a fuckwad troll and a very poor one, boy.


Seriously, why don't you find a credible site? The site you provided about him playing golf is so far left that it'd make Marx's head spin. Foh with your bullshit. Nobody's using far right sites as their credible source. Maybe you should try a little harder with your "research" ya fuckin' goon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Seriously, why don't you find a credible site? The site you provided about him playing golf is so far left that it'd make Marx's head spin. Foh with your bullshit. Nobody's using far right sites as their credible source. Maybe you should try a little harder with your "research" ya fuckin' goon.View attachment 4337990


Moron, the numbers came from the GAO. That's the Government Accounting Office. You know, the US government.

Damn. You suck at this.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So why are we paying for it?
> 
> It's public record.
> 
> You aren't good at this. Stick to reposting YouTube clips.


Kinda like Chelsea Clinton funding her wedding with money that was supposed to be allocated to Haitian relief? Lemme guess, that is just hearsay? Foh.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Kinda like Chelsea Clinton funding her wedding with money that was supposed to be allocated to Haitian relief? Lemme guess, that is just hearsay? Foh.


Show a source that isn't full of shit.

Now is the GAO lying about the cost of Trump's golf outings?

Damn. You dumb.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Moron, the numbers came from the GAO. That's the Government Accounting Office. You know, the US government.
> 
> Damn. You suck at this.


Or when her parents Hillary and Bill stole over $200k worth of furniture from the white house as they were leaving office? Ya hypocritical cuck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Kinda like Chelsea Clinton funding her wedding with money that was supposed to be allocated to Haitian relief? Lemme guess, that is just hearsay? Foh.


i'm sure you have a very convincing breitbart article about that one

why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Show a source that isn't full of shit.
> 
> Now is the GAO lying about the cost of Trump's golf outings?
> 
> Damn. You dumb.


Nowhere in that article do they mention the Goernment Accounting Office, ya fuckin' retard.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Or when her parents Hillary and Bill stole over $200k worth of furniture from the white house as they were leaving office? Ya hypocritical cuck.


So if Trump is a billionaire, why have the taxpayers paid $81 million for him to golf.

Remember when he criticized Obama for golfing and said "I won't have time to golf. I'll be too busy working for you."

You are funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Hillary and Bill stole over $200k worth of furniture from the white house as they were leaving office


that's 100% false

but i'm sure you have a convincing breitbart article for that one too


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure you have a very convincing breitbart article about that one
> 
> why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?
> 
> alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies


Yeah, it's unproven. But seeing as how you like to use half-truths and misleading information, I thought I'd partake in your practices


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Nowhere in that article do they mention the Goernment Accounting Office, ya fuckin' retard.


No. It refers to the Huffington Post which drew it's numbers from the GAO. There's a link to the GAO report in the Huff Post article. You lose.

You aren't that smart are you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Yeah, it's unproven. But seeing as how you like to use half-truths and misleading information, I thought I'd partake in your practices


Why does this billionaire spend more than $81 million of our money golfing?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. It refers to the Huffington Post which drew it's numbers from the GAO. There's a link to the GAO report in the Huff Post article. You lose.
> 
> You aren't that smart are you?


it's illinois enema bandit aka panhead aka the guy with the "WHITE POWER" tattoo across his back


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

God damn. Fucking idiots.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> that's 100% false
> 
> but i'm sure you have a convincing breitbart article for that one too


100% true. Those gifts were given to the White House, not the Clintons. As lawyers, I know they had to have known better. Keep lying, Buck. I like how you're terrible at it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> it's illinois enema bandit aka panhead aka the guy with the "WHITE POWER" tattoo across his back


He's very dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> 100% true. Those gifts were given to the White House, not the Clintons. As lawyers, I know they had to have known better. Keep lying, Buck. I like how you're terrible at it.
> View attachment 4337999


good job on citing a different claim than the one you made, white power guy

 



you still making $80 a day installing satellite dishes and eating fan leaf salads, loser?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> 100% true. Those gifts were given to the White House, not the Clintons. As lawyers, I know they had to have known better. Keep lying, Buck. I like how you're terrible at it.
> View attachment 4337999


So is Trump giving back the $81 million he spent of the taxpayers' money on golf?

Lol, sure he will.

Sucker.

Cuck.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. It refers to the Huffington Post which drew it's numbers from the GAO. There's a link to the GAO report in the Huff Post article. You lose.
> 
> You aren't that smart are you?


Right, but bear in mind that I'm engaged with several different people at the moment. Sorry I didn't have time to go to the HuffPo article and then to the source of the info that was on the far left commie website. My bad


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Right, but bear in mind that I'm engaged with several different people at the moment. Sorry I didn't have time to go to the HuffPo article and then to the source of the info that was on the far left commie website. My bad


were you too busy spamming our site with more of your lies and white power crap as your wife died in her hospital bed?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> good job on citing a different claim than the one you made, white power guy
> 
> View attachment 4338002
> 
> ...


The spider mites are like little croutons.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> good job on citing a different claim than the one you made, white power guy
> 
> View attachment 4338002
> 
> ...


So, again you're throwing out random people you've encountered in the past... trying to say that I'm them. Tsk tsk. Idk who "white power guy" even is. Furthermore, not once I have said anything racist. You sound distressed and in need of empowerment. I know, let's start making accusations about internet strangers. Foh. Furthermore, those gifts belonged to the White House, not the Clintons. Again, as lawyers, they knew better. Stop the games and the misinformation, Bucky. You know they tried to run outta there with the furniture.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 22, 2019)

Vote Republicans out


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> So, again you're throwing out random people you've encountered in the past... trying to say that I'm them. Tsk tsk. Idk who "white power guy" even is. Furthermore, not once I have said anything racist. You sound distressed and in need of empowerment. I know, let's start making accusations about internet strangers. Foh. Furthermore, those gifts belonged to the White House, not the Clintons. Again, as lawyers, they knew better. Stop the games and the misinformation, Bucky. You know they tried to run outta there with the furniture.


Sorry, you failed that one.

So if Trump is a billionaire, why have we spent $81 million for him to golf - especially after he said he wouldn't have time to golf like Obama occasionally did, he'd be too busy?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> were you too busy spamming our site with more of your lies and white power crap as your wife died in her hospital bed?


spam
/spam/
_noun_
noun: *spam*; noun: *Spam*
1.
irrelevant or inappropriate messages sent on the Internet to a large number of recipients.

Your political ideology is just as arbitrary as my own. Are we both spammers or are you just being a retard again? lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> So, again you're throwing out random people you've encountered in the past... trying to say that I'm them. Tsk tsk. Idk who "white power guy" even is. Furthermore, not once I have said anything racist. You sound distressed and in need of empowerment. I know, let's start making accusations about internet strangers. Foh. Furthermore, those gifts belonged to the White House, not the Clintons. Again, as lawyers, they knew better. Stop the games and the misinformation, Bucky. You know they tried to run outta there with the furniture.


hey panhead,

no one cares about your "BUT CLINTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" lies. you have now been caught lying. you are a proven liar.

anyhoo, why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry, you failed that one.
> 
> So if Trump is a billionaire, why have we spent $81 million for him to golf - especially after he said he wouldn't have time to golf like Obama occasionally did, he'd be too busy?


*Sigh* Ima be honest with you. Idgaf about the conversation you and me are having. Idgaf about the conversation or the situation of POTUS golf. Buck's a lot more fun than you, and smarter with the quips. Get back on the sideline and watch from the bench, please.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> spam
> /spam/
> _noun_
> noun: *spam*; noun: *Spam*
> ...


my messages are relevant and appropriate. yours are spam, panhead

"haitian relief" was a dead giveaway, panhead


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> The "Intelligencer." What a wonderful source of information. I could easily talk about Chelsea Clinton appropriating funds that were meant to be for Haitians... using it to finance her wedding. Lol at the stupidity of the "Intelligencer" article. The guy is a billionaire. You think he can't pay to play golf? What a libtarded cuck you must be. I think all that purple hair dye must have fried your pea-sized brain


You are 100% a product of some guy banging his sister.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> hey panhead,
> 
> no one cares about your "BUT CLINTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" lies. you have now been caught lying. you are a proven liar.
> 
> ...


Prove it. And don't be using anymore of your ridiculous lies and conjectures, please. Give us some real proof that this is how it all went down. "Panhead?" lol. Not sure if that is an inside joke or a cutdown.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> *Sigh* Ima be honest with you. Idgaf about the conversation you and me are having. Idgaf about the conversation or the situation of POTUS golf. Buck's a lot more fun than you, and smarter with the quips. Get back on the sideline and watch from the bench, please.


"But Hillary and her $200,000 of furniture and China!!!!"

Sorry chump, you lost. Trump turned you out like the little bitch you are.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> *Sigh* Ima be honest with you.


“Ima “ gonna be honest with you. Your mother should have used birth control. “Ima” - a true sign you are talking to an uneducated dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Prove it. And don't be using anymore of your ridiculous lies and conjectures, please. Give us some real proof that this is how it all went down. "Panhead?" lol. Not sure if that is an inside joke or a cutdown.


why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies

these are all proven facts that have been in the news very recently so you can google them yourself if you want to, panhead


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> my messages are relevant and appropriate. yours are spam, panhead
> 
> "haitian relief" was a dead giveaway, panhead
> 
> View attachment 4338009


lol. I concede that I understand how you claim to that conclusion. You're still wrong. Keep in mind that there are billions of people in this world and not all of them like the Clintons. I like how your little mind works though. Great analyzation, UncleCuck


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "But Hillary and her $200,000 of furniture and China!!!!"
> 
> Sorry chump, you lost. Trump turned you out like the little bitch you are.


His daddy turned him into a little bitch boy.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> “Ima “ gonna be honest with you. Your mother should have used birth control. “Ima” - a true sign you are talking to an uneducated dumbass.


Yeah, because slang is stupid. Kys


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> lol. I concede that I understand how you claim to that conclusion. You're still wrong. Keep in mind that there are billions of people in this world and not all of them like the Clintons. I like how your little mind works though. Great analyzation, UncleCuck


you're too dumb to even be a sock puppet, panhead.

even pikachu aka @pabloesqobar did better than you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> lol. I concede that I understand how you claim to that conclusion. You're still wrong. Keep in mind that there are billions of people in this world and not all of them like the Clintons. I like how your little mind works though. Great analyzation, UncleCuck


So if Trump is a billionaire, why have we paid $81 million for him to golf?

You made the claim. Now answer it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Oh, no. Not my daddy! Are you gonna talk about my mom on the internet next? lol. What a phegget move to make.


oh very clever stuff there, socko


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So if Trump is a billionaire, why have we paid $81 million for him to golf?
> 
> You made the claim. Now answer it.


You're quoting a something that I said to UncleBuck. Are you sure that these aren't two of YOUR alts? lol
Must get confusing having to switch back and forth between the two...


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> So who is to blame, cunt? Were you raised by the family dog? What a sniveling little simp.


Your mom's the one to blame because she didn't pull you out of her womb with a rusty coat hanger like her mother should have done to her.

Lol. Simp. lololololol


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> oh very clever stuff there, socko


oH vErY cLeVeR sTuFf sOcKo


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Your mom's the one to blame because she didn't pull you out of her womb with a rusty coat hanger like her mother should have done to her.
> 
> Lol. Simp. lololololol


How you do go on, BOY. A frigging wet behind the ears punkass boy. Even Ms Lionfart doesn’t protest like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You're quoting a something that I said to UncleBuck. Are you sure that these aren't two of YOUR alts? lol
> Must get confusing having to switch back and forth between the two...


why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> How you do go on, BOY. A frigging wet behind the ears punkass boy.


I love the fact that you used all caps to call me "BOY." Awww, I'm sawwy about hurtin' yer feelers. Can we be friends now?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies

why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies

why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies

why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies

why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?

alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Is that all you got for me, Buck? Again, come with some proof. Prove it, you dirty little cuck monkey.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You're quoting a something that I said to UncleBuck. Are you sure that these aren't two of YOUR alts? lol
> Must get confusing having to switch back and forth between the two...


You're grasping at straws.

You don't have to admit you lost. It's on a public board. Everyone can see for themselves.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

“
simp
/simp/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN

a silly or foolish person.
I was being charitable to the little worm.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Is that all you got for me, Buck? Again, come with some proof. Prove it, you dirty little cuck monkey.


are you denying that alexander acosta is a member of trump's cabinet? or that a judge ruled that the sweetheart plea deal that alexander acosta gave to trump's pedophile buddy jeffrey epstein was illegal?

you sure seem desperate to avoid this one


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> are you denying that alexander acosta is a member of trump's cabinet? or that a judge ruled that the sweetheart plea deal that alexander acosta gave to trump's pedophile buddy jeffrey epstein was illegal?
> 
> you sure seem desperate to avoid this one


He has zero clue as to what you are talking about.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> are you denying that alexander acosta is a member of trump's cabinet? or that a judge ruled that the sweetheart plea deal that alexander acosta gave to trump's pedophile buddy jeffrey epstein was illegal?
> 
> you sure seem desperate to avoid this one


I'm saying that unless there is conclusive proof then he is not guilty. It's called due process. Or does Antifa supporting liberals want to throw out due process along with freedom of speech? You must be drunk or something.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> why did trump make alexander acosta a member of his cabinet?
> 
> alexander acosta was the judge who gave jeffrey epstein an illegal sweetheart plea deal that protected all of jeffrey epstein's fellow pedo buddies
> 
> ...


That was cool.

Now do the golf thing! Billionaire promises cucks that he'll be too busy to golf then blows $81 million of taxpayer money golfing - and they still believe him!


Lol!

Or do the Mexican wall money!


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> He has zero clue as to what you are talking about.


Yes, I do. You don't, BOY! bwahahaha. You're my bitch now, hotrodharley lololol


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That was cool.
> 
> Now do the golf thing! Billionaire promises cucks that he'll be too busy to golf then blows $81 million of taxpayer money golfing - and they still believe him!
> 
> ...


Unclebaldrick? Or is it UncleBuck? sheeeit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

I liked him better as a girl. At least he had boobies. Now all that's left is a pussy.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> I'm saying that unless there is conclusive proof then he is not guilty.


are you literally mentally retarded?

trump's good friend jeffrey epstein was found guilty. he is a convicted pedophile. the judge alexander acosta, gave epstein an illegal sweetheat plea deal that protected his pedo bddies from prosecution. then trump made alexander acosta a member of his cabinet.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Yes, I do. You don't, BOY! bwahahaha. You're my bitch now, hotrodharley lololol


All your uncles used to visit your mom while dad was at work. That’s a guess as to how you supposedly got to be 24 while still being a silly little bitch boy.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> are you literally mentally retarded?
> 
> trump's good friend jeffrey epstein was found guilty. he is a convicted pedophile. the judge alexander acosta, gave epstein an illegal sweetheat plea deal that protected his pedo bddies from prosecution. then trump made alexander acosta a member of his cabinet.


Are YOU retarded? There isn't enough there for an actual conviction. Jfc, OJ Simpson had tons more going against him and he still got off. Fuck, man. Maybe you should quit your full time job of politicking in RIU, go to law school, and go after him yourself. Again, if there was proof then he'd be in big trouble. But much like the Mueller investigation, that case doesn't hold water. So cry me a river.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> All your uncles used to visit your mom while dad was at work. That’s a guess as to how you supposedly got to be 24 while still being a silly little bitch boy.


Really? Well all YOUR uncles used to visit your dad while your mom was at work. AND you liked it... 

Work on your trolling, pheg boi


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That was cool.
> 
> Now do the golf thing! Billionaire promises cucks that he'll be too busy to golf then blows $81 million of taxpayer money golfing - and they still believe him!
> 
> ...


Correction: it’s almost $100,000,000. But Little Bitch Boy can’t count over 10 because he runs out of fingers. He’s definitely a glutton for punishment.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Really? Well all YOUR uncles used to visit your dad while your mom was at work. AND you liked it...
> 
> Work on your trolling, pheg boi


So, you little peter puffer, do you smoke pot? Because you damned sure aren’t smart enough to grow a plant. Bet your dealer unloads all his bunk shit on your dumb ass.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Adios to that little twat. Talk about obnoxious. I’ve had friends with Chihuahuas that were worth more on this planet.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I liked him better as a girl. At least he had boobies. Now all that's left is a pussy.


lol. prolly reminds you of your sex change operation. 
"IT'S MA'AM!!!"


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Are YOU retarded? There isn't enough there for an actual conviction. Jfc, OJ Simpson had tons more going against him and he still got off. Fuck, man. Maybe you should quit your full time job of politicking in RIU, go to law school, and go after him yourself. Again, if there was proof then he'd be in big trouble. But much like the Mueller investigation, that case doesn't hold water. So cry me a river.


let me refresh your meth-ridden memory

i asked you why trump let convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein live at mar a lago. you said maybe trump didn;t know epstein was a pedophile. so i reminded you that trump hired the judge that let epstein off the hook with an illegal plea deal.

you then became retarded

but seriously, why would trump hire the judge who let his good buddy and convicted pedophile off the hook with an illegal plea deal that protected epstein's pedo buddies?

could he not find anyone better to run the labor department?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> lol. prolly reminds you of your sex change operation.
> "IT'S MA'AM!!!"


why did you pretend to be a girl, panhead?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> let me refresh your meth-ridden memory
> 
> i asked you why trump let convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein live at mar a lago. you said maybe trump didn;t know epstein was a pedophile. so i reminded you that trump hired the judge that let epstein off the hook with an illegal plea deal.
> 
> ...


So, help me out here. He let a man stay at that place, probably didn't know dude was a pedo. Then when the shit does hit the fan, a person appointed by Trump let dude get away with a light sentence. 

Answer me this, because tbh I really don't know: did he appoint that person before or after dude was charged with pedo behavior?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> let me refresh your meth-ridden memory
> 
> i asked you why trump let convicted pedophile jeffrey epstein live at mar a lago. you said maybe trump didn;t know epstein was a pedophile. so i reminded you that trump hired the judge that let epstein off the hook with an illegal plea deal.
> 
> ...


Trump is on record multiple times adoring young girls and talking about walking in on them naked - because he could. According to what he volunteered on the subject. A hundred pics of him with his own daughter laying back on his boner. Poor Shaggyass. He can’t tell shit from apple butter.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> So, help me out here. He let a man stay at that place, probably didn't know dude was a pedo. Then when the shit does hit the fan, a person appointed by Trump let dude get away with a light sentence.


goddamn you are plainly retarded

alexander acosta let epstein off the hook with an illegal plea deal that protected epstein's pedo buddies from prosecution (that includes trump)

after all that happened, trump rewarded alex acosta with a cabinet position.

could trump not find anyone else to run the department of labor or something?

hey, have you seen the video of trump sexualizing a 10 year old girl?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

1) You're a progressive. Please don't assume my gender, Panhead.
2) According to this, Epstein was convicted long before Trump took office:


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn you are plainly retarded
> 
> alexander acosta let epstein off the hook with an illegal plea deal that protected epstein's pedo buddies from prosecution (that includes trump)
> 
> ...


“Washington(CNN)A former Trump campaign staffer is suing President Donald Trump and his campaign, alleging that the then-Republican presidential candidate kissed her without her consent during the 2016 race. She's also suing over equal pay -- claiming that she was paid less for her work based on race and gender.”

“*Summer Zervos vs. Donald Trump*

Summer Zervos, a former contestant on “The Apprentice,” alleges in her lawsuit - filed three days before Trump’s inauguration - that then-candidate Trump repeatedly defamed her after she came forward in October 2016 with allegations that Trump groped and kissed her without her consent in a California hotel room in 2007.”

“

At least 23 women have accused President Donald Trump of sexual misconduct since the 1970s.
Renewed attention has been brought to the allegations amid the #MeToo movement and a national conversation concerning sexual misconduct.
Trump has repeatedly denied all of the accusations, calling the women "liars."
Most recently, former Trump campaign staffer Alva Johnson filed a federal lawsuit against Trump in February 2019 alleging that he kissed her without her consent at a 2016 campaign event.
I’ve been a man a long time and I would not be proud of a son that had these tails. No damned way.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn you are plainly retarded
> 
> alexander acosta let epstein off the hook with an illegal plea deal that protected epstein's pedo buddies from prosecution (that includes trump)
> 
> ...


No, drop a link so that I can be convinced. Hey, did you see the numerous videos of Biden getting a little to close to innocent little girls that were obviously flustered by his inappropriate advances?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> why did you pretend to be a girl, panhead?


1) You're a progressive. Please don't assume my gender, Panhead.
2) According to this, Epstein was convicted long before Trump took office:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> 1) You're a progressive. Please don't assume my gender, Panhead.
> 2) According to this, Epstein was convicted long before Trump took office:
> 
> View attachment 4338027


You are embarrassing yourself.

You're just too dumb to realize it.

Thank you for coming by. Why anybody would voluntarily do this, I cannot say - but I thank you.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> You're just too dumb to realize it.
> 
> Thank you for coming by. Why anybody would voluntarily do this, I cannot say - but I thank you.


Bro, you're a fucking retard. I've already stated that his charge and conviction happened before Trump ever took office. What, you want to blame Trump for that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Bro, you're a fucking retard. I've already stated that his charge and conviction happened before Trump ever took office. What, you want to blame Trump for that?


Her hee hee.






You're really dumb.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

And according to Rolling Stone, it was the DA Jennifer Gaffney that recommended leniency. My god you guys suck at spreading lies. What a bunch of antifa cuck babies


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Her hee hee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and you're really ghey. Still can't win an argument so you result to calling names. That's cool, man. Right back at ya.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Yeah, and you're really ghey. Still can't win an argument so you result to calling names. That's cool, man. Right back at ya.


Yeah, ok. 

What makes you so dumb? Are your parents dumb? Do you have kids? Are they dumb too?


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, ok.
> 
> What makes you so dumb? Are your parents dumb? Do you have kids? Are they dumb too?


Can't win an argument, despite the fact that throughout it you had at least five different people on your side at one time. Calls _me_ dumb. lol


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 22, 2019)

Smells like Finshaggy in here


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, ok.
> 
> What makes you so dumb? Are your parents dumb? Do you have kids? Are they dumb too?


His kind are whelped in litters by true bitches. Trash like him comes from puppy mills.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> His kind are whelped in litters by true bitches. Trash like him comes from puppy mills.


Your far too kind. I was thinking more along the lines of way too much PCP


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> His kind are whelped in litters by true bitches. Trash like him comes from puppy mills.


At least I know who my father is. But hey, maybe if you can get your mother to tell you who all was at the gang bang, perhaps you can figure that one out. My guess would be, once you find out the names, look for the ones that are retarded. I hear that shit's hereditary


----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Moses Mobetta said:


> Your far too kind. I was thinking more along the lines of way too much PCP


I was just thinking that child protective has a jacket on him and his mom.


----------



## John Shawker (May 22, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I was just thinking that child protective has a jacket on him and his mom.


Awww, still trying for the trigger with the mom jabs? omg, kys before you have a chance to infect others with your stupidity, boomer.


----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 22, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 22, 2019)

Check out what John Cornyn said today about Trump’s very public meltdown in the Rose Garden on live television. It’s like dealing with a 300# toddler with a loaded diaper and no binky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2019)

Lisa Lionheart said:


> So what have I done to present myself as a psycho?


Support a psycho, Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You think somebody's trolling because they disagree with you about the president?


No, but for supporting an obvious criminal and traitor because your're a racist idiot and traitor, or maybe a Russian. Why do you support Trump? Ideology? LOL
There's a point when if you support a traitor you become one yourself, I figure your past it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I know the smell of shit when I step in it, boy. 24? You’re a boy. Never to be a man.


He'd never make it to being a man if he lived to be a thousand, like Trump.


----------



## John Shawker (May 23, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He'd never make it to being a man if he lived to be a thousand, like Trump.


Damn bro, you savage af. #triggered


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You're the one getting everything wrong and you're a terrible liar. Post some links or screen shots so that we can see where you're getting your bullshit news, you assclown.View attachment 4337987


No, no, no.
Post the Court affidavit where she redacted her Domestic Rape statement.


----------



## John Shawker (May 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> No, no, no.
> Post the Court affidavit where she redacted her Domestic Rape statement.


You should have gone back and read the thread. That's okay, though. I don't always feel like doing that either. She admitted it publicly

*Donald Trump's Ex-Wife Ivana Disavows Old 'Rape' Allegation*


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> You should have gone back and read the thread. That's okay, though. I don't always feel like doing that either. She admitted it publicly
> 
> *Donald Trump's Ex-Wife Ivana Disavows Old 'Rape' Allegation*
> View attachment 4338119


Why just a half ass move to clear her rapist?
Why not have it "redacted".
He's still on record as a rapist.


----------



## John Shawker (May 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Why just a half ass move to clear her rapist?
> Why not have it "redacted".
> He's still on record as a rapist.


Actually, if you're talking about Trump, he's never been convicted of rape. Ergo, you claiming that he's "on record" as a rapist is complete bullshit. I know you don't understand, nor will you accept it. Your feelings don't care about facts. No big deal


----------



## Justin-case (May 23, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Actually, if you're talking about Trump, he's never been convicted of rape. Ergo, you claiming that he's "on record" as a rapist is complete bullshit. I know you don't understand, nor will you accept it. Your feelings don't care about facts. No big deal


A trump swallower talking about facts, lmfao


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Actually, if you're talking about Trump, he's never been convicted of rape. Ergo, you claiming that he's "on record" as a rapist is complete bullshit. I know you don't understand, nor will you accept it. Your feelings don't care about facts. No big deal


You are pieing for a man that cant keep peace in his own house and think he could do better with the country at my cost.

https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2019

Your comrades in Russia are behind you all the way!

Do you think, no n/m.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2019)

John Shawker said:


> Actually, if you're talking about Trump, he's never been convicted of rape. Ergo, you claiming that he's "on record" as a rapist is complete bullshit. I know you don't understand, nor will you accept it. Your feelings don't care about facts. No big deal


82 messages and 5 likes.

What a loser.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 23, 2019)

It's hilarious to me how one person gets you all riled up. Why do you guys care so much about the opinion of one person? Since I hate the hard left as much as I hate retarded bible thumping right wingers I will just get another bag of popcorn and enjoy the show once again.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 23, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> It's hilarious to me how one person gets you all riled up. Why do you guys care so much about the opinion of one person? Since I hate the hard left as much as I hate retarded bible thumping right wingers I will just get another bag of popcorn and enjoy the show once again.


Why comment?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why comment?


----------



## hotrodharley (May 23, 2019)

Watch the Senate do the hucklebuck before the Memorial Day holiday and recess. Without the Democrats there won’t be disaster relief for storms that happened last year and in 2017. It would be a done deal but Trump had to carry on and on about Puerto Rico. Watch Mitch swallow the mushroom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2019)

A 2:40 video of mayor Pete summing up Donald's Vietnam draft dodging calmly and accurately. Very good
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pete Buttigieg: Donald Trump Used 'Status To Fake A Disability,' Dodge Vietnam Draft | NBC News*




Mayor Pete Buttigieg is accusing President Donald Trump of draft dodging the Vietnam War, claiming the president faked a disability. Buttigieg, who served in Afghanistan, also spoke of the president as a "crazy uncle."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2019)

Looks like Donald's trade war is having an impact, mostly on the US with Americans getting hit with tariffs, yeah China is hurting too, but they don't have elections and can afford to wait it out.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The world's biggest shipping company warns Trump's China tariffs are hammering global trade*
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/maersk-blames-trump-us-china-trade-war-tariffs-weaker-trade-2019-5-1028229347


*The world's largest shipping company estimated global container trade grew 1.7% in the first quarter, down from 3.6% in 2018.*
*AP Moller-Maersk warned the recent escalation of the trade war could push growth in global container trade to the lower end of its forecast of 1% to 3% for 2019.*
*Maersk blamed a 2.2% drop in its container volumes on weaker international trade and American retailers bringing forward orders in anticipation of higher tariffs on Chinese imports.*
Growth in global container trade more than halved in the first three months of 2019, and the latest salvos in the US-China trade war could slow it further, the world's largest shipping company warned in its first-quarter earnings on Friday.
AP Moller-Maersk pegged growth in global container trade at 1.7% in the first quarter, a sharp slowdown from average growth of 3.6% in 2018. The shipping giant also warned "the recent escalation of the trade war" — President Donald Trump hiked tariffs on $200 billion worth of Chinese goods and has threatened to extend duties to virtually all of them, prompting China to retaliate with higher tariffs on $60 billion worth of US goods — could push full-year growth to the lower end of its 1% to 3% forecast.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2019)

oops


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> It's hilarious to me how one person gets you all riled up. Why do you guys care so much about the opinion of one person? Since I hate the hard left as much as I hate retarded bible thumping right wingers I will just get another bag of popcorn and enjoy the show once again.


So, you don't know the difference between right and wrong, quite an admission, this is not about right and left, but it's about right and wrong. Also you don't appear to be very patriotic or interested in the future of your country, Trump IS in bed with the Russians. Seriously, you think Donald Trump is competent, fit, qualified, or innocent of impeachable offenses? Do you think he's an honest man of integrity and a truly successful business man? Or do you think he's a liar, fraud and phony? If you love your country and constitution, you'll hate trump and the republican cowards who enable him.

You don't get to sit on the fence and judge on this one, if that's your intention then don't vote and for fuck sake's shut up, if your that dead inside that ya don't care.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 24, 2019)

Trump is declaring an emergency to bypass Congress totally and complete the arms deal with the Saudis. I think the current Republican Party learned to be silent while their moms and dads screwed them. Literally. Notice there’s never any revulsion on the right regarding incest? How they approve of child brides? No exceptions on abortion for rape or incest? If Trump didn’t hammer his daughters I’ll bet he was sniffing their dirty panties.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 24, 2019)

*“Full Story*
President Donald Trump held a campaign rallyin Montoursville, Pennsylvania on May 20, and the next day an aerial photo showing a crush of people began circulating online with this caption: “No, This Is Not Woodstock- This Is A Trump Rally In Pennsylvania Yesterday!”

But it is a picture of the 1969 Woodstock musical festival in Bethel, New York. It was taken by Barry Z. Levine on Aug. 15, 1969.

Pictures of the recent Trump rally in Pennsylvania show a smaller crowd gathered at the airport where the rally was held.

Both Trump and Fred Keller, whom the president endorsed for a vacant seat in Congress during the rally, posted pictures of the spectators on Twitter. Trump posted four photos with this caption: “Massive crowds in Pennsylvania tonight. Thank you for joining me!”

The Lyin’ King roars again! 




https://www.factcheck.org/2019/05/photo-shows-woodstock-not-a-trump-rally/?fbclid=IwAR2Uy2Tsirr_w9MFBa9leLo8aEjMdlcjW6wF-lkJlNLp_83CZXkgn81EovE


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> It's hilarious to me how one person gets you all riled up. Why do you guys care so much about the opinion of one person? Since I hate the hard left as much as I hate retarded bible thumping right wingers I will just get another bag of popcorn and enjoy the show once again.


These are not normal times, MG


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 24, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> These are not normal times, MG


Yea, I needed to smoke bad yesterday, I apologize.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> LOL, ok dumb fuck, I dont have to be an extremists to not like trump, period, end of story. I will be voting for Biden as he will beat the shit out of Bernie in the primaries. Now you can go on ignore with the other trolls.


Trump is an extremist and you were wearing the MAGA hat here which is why you got the response. A traitor under the control of a hostile foreign power is the POTUS and he is quite plainly destroying the country, ya gotta be dead to be neutral. When you say both sides are the problem you come across like Trump's comments about "good people on both sides"

Nice to see you'll be voting for Joe, I don't give a shit who the democratic nominee is as long as they are a normal human being and not a dangerous sociopath like Trump. Trump is a symptom and is not alone, he has the full throated support of the republican party who are accomplices in his crimes and cover ups.

Not liking Trump is not extremist, but normal and when ya troll sometimes ya snag something unpleasant.


----------



## schuylaar (May 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A 2:40 video of mayor Pete summing up Donald's Vietnam draft dodging calmly and accurately. Very good
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Pete Buttigieg: Donald Trump Used 'Status To Fake A Disability,' Dodge Vietnam Draft | NBC News*
> 
> ...


----------



## hotrodharley (May 25, 2019)

Trump - the avowed enemy of globalization is in Japan encouraging them to invest more in the USA. The hypocritical psycho is going worldwide again. Japan will breathe a collective sigh of relief as Air Force One is seen exiting Japanese airspace next week. If the impatient bumpkin toddler can hang that long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 25, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Trump - the avowed enemy of globalization is in Japan encouraging them to invest more in the USA. The hypocritical psycho is going worldwide again. Japan will breathe a collective sigh of relief as Air Force One is seen exiting Japanese airspace next week. If the impatient bumpkin toddler can hang that long.


He's on the SHAME AMERICA tour, kind of an anti-public relations campaign. The best view of Trump is his ass, as he goes out the door. People all over the world think what bunch of morons elected this clown, cause ya gotta be stupid as a stump to believe anything he says.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 25, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's on the SHAME AMERICA tour, kind of an anti-public relations campaign. The best view of Trump is his ass, as he goes out the door.


You are being to kind


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 25, 2019)

schuylaar said:


>


Do you plan on slamming Pete , like Biden ? Asking for the party that carries the water for your candidate?


----------



## topcat (May 25, 2019)

Drumpf has to fire his gut, it has given him bad advice since the 80's. Use a shotgun, prezydint, that'll do yer.


----------



## Fogdog (May 25, 2019)

topcat said:


> Drumpf has to fire his gut, it has given him bad advice since the 80's. Use a shotgun, prezydint, that'll do yer.


But it's yuuuge. He has the biggest most beautiful expanse of white glibbery flesh ever. It's a wall and Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 25, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> But it's yuuuge. He has the biggest most beautiful expanse of white glibbering flesh ever. It's a wall and Mexico will pay for it.


How will he embarrass us before he gets back? Will it be in person or via an oh-fishul tweet? Or both? I wonder if they are wagering in the UK?

It was bad enough when George HW Bush puked on the Japanese Prime Minister at a State dinner in Japan.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 25, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 25, 2019)

And we’re off and running. Note the date and time. He’s so brave by the way. Kim called Trump a “dotard”. Endearing terms for each other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4339710
> 
> And we’re off and running. Note the date and time. He’s so brave by the way. Kim called Trump a “dotard”. Endearing terms for each other.


And when Kim nukes someone, what will he say then? Maybe he should get Kim to go on the campaign trail with him, he seems to be touting his endorsement. Imagine, we are to take Donald's word that killer Kim dictator of North Korea says Joe Biden has a low IQ.

I think that tweet demonstrates that Donald is cracking wide open, not even a hardcore Trumper could take this shit seriously. A person would have to be as brain damaged as Trump to vote for him or so blinded by race hatred and tribalism that they'd be willing to cut their own throat. If character matters, competency counts too and Donald has neither.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And when Kim nukes someone, what will he say then? Maybe he should get Kim to go on the campaign trail with him, he seems to be touting his endorsement. Imagine, we are to take Donald's word that killer Kim dictator of North Korea says Joe Biden has a low IQ.
> 
> I think that tweet demonstrates that Donald is cracking wide open, not even a hardcore Trumper could take this shit seriously. A person would have to be as brain damaged as Trump to vote for him or so blinded by race hatred and tribalism that they'd be willing to cut their own throat. If character matters, competency counts too and Donald has neither.


Sadly I have come to the conclusion that the chaos crews love him because of the chaos. Not in spite of it. They love him blowing western allies off while telling them they’re deadbeats. This sonofabitch of all people talking about not paying obligations. Almost 5K civil suits. A court proven deadbeat multiple times. Yet he’s their guy. He’s the epitome of wealthy privilege and wouldn’t invite 99% of them inside for a glass of water during a heat wave. Yet he’s one of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Sadly I have come to the conclusion that the chaos crews love him because of the chaos. Not in spite of it. They love him blowing western allies off while telling them they’re deadbeats. This sonofabitch of all people talking about not paying obligations. Almost 5K civil suits. A court proven deadbeat multiple times. Yet he’s their guy. He’s the epitome of wealthy privilege and wouldn’t invite 99% of them inside for a glass of water during a heat wave. Yet he’s one of them.


He's their leader of the white tribe, to these people the Russians are just fine because they are white and christian, natural allies. Donald Trump is riding on racism alone most of his supporters won't admit it, but seriously, there can be absolutely no other reason, conservative ideology LOL. Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats as the bible says, the patriots from those who hate other Americans more than they love their country. Trump's support is strongest in the south where racism still runs strong and among bigots everywhere. These so called "Christians" who hide their racism behind the "unborn" are the biggest fans of this elitist idiot, someone who ran through the 7 deadly sins like shit through a goose. I would expect that more than a few republican Trumper blowhards claiming to be patriots will be punched in the face this coming election, by actual patriots.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Sadly I have come to the conclusion that the chaos crews love him because of the chaos. Not in spite of it. They love him blowing western allies off while telling them they’re deadbeats. This sonofabitch of all people talking about not paying obligations. Almost 5K civil suits. A court proven deadbeat multiple times. Yet he’s their guy. He’s the epitome of wealthy privilege and wouldn’t invite 99% of them inside for a glass of water during a heat wave. Yet he’s one of them.


It's amazing isn't it? If you talk to people around me you get the same thing. "We love President Trump". You can ask them why and they'll say "he's making America great again". But if you really dig down, there is nothing behind it that doesn't directly involve his hatred of people with dark skin. They say he is protecting America, and he is in a sense, if you mean stupid white people with closed minds.

All criticism can be deflected from him by their false equivalencies, if you bring up his crimes and lies, they just say "they all lie" or "they all steal". Its kind of amazing how they bend their perceptions. Its ok for the US to spend $102 million to Trump's own businesses on Trump's golf outings (and really, this is classic Trump - go look up the story behind how Donald fucked up Eric's legit fundraising with St. Jude's Children's Hospital https://philanthropynewsdigest.org/news/trump-foundations-shifted-funds-to-trump-business-organization by turning it into a machine to divert charitable donations into a cash stream for himself) as long as a black man isn't "Golfing on oceanside courses, dining at high-end restaurants and frolicking on stunning white-sand beaches where security guards keep other tourists at bay, the president and his family are in the midst of a 17-day holiday that requires dozens of Secret Service agents, military personnel and other government employees to guarantee their safety and ease of travel around Oahu."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's amazing isn't it? If you talk to people around me you get the same thing. "We love President Trump". You can ask them why and they'll say "he's making America great again". But if you really dig down, there is nothing behind it that doesn't directly involve his hatred of people with dark skin. They say he is protecting America, and he is in a sense, if you mean stupid white people with closed minds.
> 
> All criticism can be deflected from him by their false equivalencies, if you bring up his crimes and lies, they just say "they all lie" or "they all steal". Its kind of amazing how they bend their perceptions. Its ok for the US to spend $102 million to Trump's own businesses on Trump's golf outings (and really, this is classic Trump - go look up the story behind how Donald fucked up Eric's legit fundraising with St. Jude's Children's Hospital https://philanthropynewsdigest.org/news/trump-foundations-shifted-funds-to-trump-business-organization by turning it into a machine to divert charitable donations into a cash stream for himself) as long as a black man isn't "Golfing on oceanside courses, dining at high-end restaurants and frolicking on stunning white-sand beaches where security guards keep other tourists at bay, the president and his family are in the midst of a 17-day holiday that requires dozens of Secret Service agents, military personnel and other government employees to guarantee their safety and ease of travel around Oahu."


If there's a silver lining to the tale of Donald it will be that he single handedly destroyed the republican party for a generation, topped it up with racist and loonies, drove out the people with brains and common sense. The GOP has lost complete support in the national security, military and legal communities and will become a regional party at best, Donald is gonna burn it to the ground and use up every bit that he can. He will have to go to prison because the GOP could never recover with him on the lose calming a fixed election.

The fight between right and left will now occur inside the democratic party, lots of conservatives and independents have joined up and the left wing of the party is gonna get overwhelmed in 2020. That's not to say they won't be a powerful force in the party, Bernie may never be president, but he sowed the seeds and you can see it the fresh faces in the congress, the progressives are gonna have a big say in the party moving forward. I think by getting rid of the GOP for a while things will straighten out pretty quickly, I mean just look at California when they turfed the republicans.

Another good thing about the regime of Donald is that he has corralled all the grifters and assholes in America into one place where they will be easy to get, Manifort and Stone are just two examples of many more to come. Over 60 people went to jail over Watergate in the seventies, how many do you figure will end up in jail or squeal deals over Trump? Hint, lot's of people are gonna go to jail, hundreds, and the democrats won't have to lift a finger against them either, they broke the law and the lifers in the DOJ will get them. There are 900 hundred former prosecutors to choose from for the new DOJ who will hammer the shit out of all of these assholes in coming years.

The era of Trump has created a stark political landscape where you can see some of your neighbors and family in a harsh light that shows fine detail and makes well defined shadows.


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If there's a silver lining to the tale of Donald it will be that he single handedly destroyed the republican party for a generation, topped it up with racist and loonies, drove out the people with brains and common sense. The GOP has lost complete support in the national security, military and legal communities and will become a regional party at best, Donald is gonna burn it to the ground and use up every bit that he can. He will have to go to prison because the GOP could never recover with him on the lose calming a fixed election.
> 
> The fight between right and left will now occur inside the democratic party, lots of conservatives and independents have joined up and the left wing of the party is gonna get overwhelmed in 2020. That's not to say they won't be a powerful force in the party, Bernie may never be president, but he sowed the seeds and you can see it the fresh faces in the congress, the progressives are gonna have a big say in the party moving forward. I think by getting rid of the GOP for a while things will straighten out pretty quickly, I mean just look at California when they turfed the republicans.
> 
> ...


I see it a bit differently.

The Democratic Party has always had a left wing. Nothing in Bernie's policies or rhetoric is new and coming from him, useful. He is an inept Congressman who leeched off the Democratic Party. A parasite. He may even be a traitor. At the very least, his association with brutal dictators should give one pause about where he is coming from. He deserves no accolades.

The great recession accompanied by a generational shift and increased diversity in ethnicity and race is what is driving of the movement left. Bernie has opportunistically said the right things to get their attention but he in no way "sowed the seeds" of this leftward political shift. 

Trump's base is what the remains of the silent generation and their conservative baby boomer children. They still hold a lot of power and numbers. They are waning while the a new generation is coming into prominence. The 2020's will be a dynamic era with shifts back and forth until a the new generation finally gains the upper hand both economically and in the voting booth. My main concern is that the right will use their current tools of ignorance, propaganda and voting booth shenanigans to suppress the rule of the majority. They already hold power as a minority. .


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 26, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's amazing isn't it? If you talk to people around me you get the same thing. "We love President Trump". You can ask them why and they'll say "he's making America great again". But if you really dig down, there is nothing behind it that doesn't directly involve his hatred of people with dark skin. They say he is protecting America, and he is in a sense, if you mean stupid white people with closed minds.
> 
> All criticism can be deflected from him by their false equivalencies, if you bring up his crimes and lies, they just say "they all lie" or "they all steal". Its kind of amazing how they bend their perceptions. Its ok for the US to spend $102 million to Trump's own businesses on Trump's golf outings (and really, this is classic Trump - go look up the story behind how Donald fucked up Eric's legit fundraising with St. Jude's Children's Hospital https://philanthropynewsdigest.org/news/trump-foundations-shifted-funds-to-trump-business-organization by turning it into a machine to divert charitable donations into a cash stream for himself) as long as a black man isn't "Golfing on oceanside courses, dining at high-end restaurants and frolicking on stunning white-sand beaches where security guards keep other tourists at bay, the president and his family are in the midst of a 17-day holiday that requires dozens of Secret Service agents, military personnel and other government employees to guarantee their safety and ease of travel around Oahu."


One I hear in Indiana, you tell a red shirt how he is nothing but a con man and they think that's great. "Yes we need a con man to deal with china" im not even joking I heard this from several red shirts out here.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 26, 2019)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> I see it a bit differently.
> 
> The Democratic Party has always had a left wing. Nothing in Bernie's policies or rhetoric is new and coming from him, useful. He is an inept Congressman who leeched off the Democratic Party. A parasite. He may even be a traitor. At the very least, his association with brutal dictators should give one pause about where he is coming from. He deserves no accolades.
> 
> ...


I don't take such a dim view of Bernie, but then again I don't know too much about him. Your right about the democratic party and it's history of progressive politics, but they lost their way with the Clintons going after the elites and forgetting working people. Bernie stayed the course, which was why he was not a democrat, though I believe he is one now. He helped to anchor the left in America through some rough spells in the 90's and 2000's and gave Hilary a run for her money in 2016, he also showed many ordinary Americans that there was some hope of regaining control of their government.

Having said the above I think Joe Biden will beat Trump like a drum and that's the most important thing, Joe seems to care about regular folks more than most politicians. He stood by Obama and he's popular among black Americans as well as many working class people, Biden will appeal to many former republicans, conservatives in general and independents. I figure Joe will walk away with it and might even win every state in the union, besides Donald ain't done fucking up and fucking America yet. Let's hope Joe also gets a big house and senate majority after a nice juicy impeachment trial where the GOP votes not guilty in a slam dunk trial just before the election.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 26, 2019)

Placing all republicans on notice will speed up the process.

Shame, it's a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Placing all republicans on notice will speed up the process.
> 
> Shame, it's a terrible thing to waste.
> View attachment 4339946


It's gonna get a lot worse than that, the TV ads that the democrats and a host of PACs will run against McConnell will make yer hair stand on end, he's married to the mob and kisses not just the Don's ring, but his ass as well. Mitch is running in the 30"s back home in his state and his cock is on the chopping block in 2020 and he's worried, "What will that crazy cocksucker Trump do or say next"? Having Mitch and the rest of the republican senators on the spot with a slam dunk impeachment trial just before the election or primary would put most of them in an impossible situation. I think that's Nancy's plan and one of the reasons why she is slow walking impeachment until lot's of public hearings and bad news days for Donald, hammer the fucker into the ground before the final stomp to put him out of his misery. The republican senators will either impeach him and be fucked with the base or find him not guilty and be fucked by the public in most cases.

I figure Mitch will delay the impeachment trial until after the primaries or after the election, if he has a choice, but I figure Nancy is smart enough not to give him one. Also he'll have to deal with Donald's daily antics, crimes and constitutional violations which will put more heat on him to act.


----------



## topcat (May 26, 2019)

Alcohol and tobacco are recession-proof, as is hate and fear in politics. Add resentment and the Republican Party has the recipe to survive. They play on mankind's primal tendencies. Keep them uneducated, poor and that recessive gene pool full.


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't take such a dim view of Bernie, but then again I don't know too much about him. Your right about the democratic party and it's history of progressive politics, but they lost their way with the Clintons going after the elites and forgetting working people. Bernie stayed the course, which was why he was not a democrat, though I believe he is one now. He helped to anchor the left in America through some rough spells in the 90's and 2000's and gave Hilary a run for her money in 2016, he also showed many ordinary Americans that there was some hope of regaining control of their government.
> 
> Having said the above I think Joe Biden will beat Trump like a drum and that's the most important thing, Joe seems to care about regular folks more than most politicians. He stood by Obama and he's popular among black Americans as well as many working class people, Biden will appeal to many former republicans, conservatives in general and independents. I figure Joe will walk away with it and might even win every state in the union, besides Donald ain't done fucking up and fucking America yet. Let's hope Joe also gets a big house and senate majority after a nice juicy impeachment trial where the GOP votes not guilty in a slam dunk trial just before the election.


This country was more conservative in the days of Clintons. You maybe don't know how well liked Reagan was. He won by a landslide and GH Bush took the Democrats to the woodshed in 1988. So, no, Clinton wasn't "lost their way". When the liberal wing abandoned the party in 2000, it heralded the first full Republican take-over of government since the 1920's. I don't know what they thought would happen but their refusal to support Moderate Democrats moved the Democratic party to the right in order to survive. 

This country is still more conservative than the liberal or "Progressive" left has convinced itself it is. Maybe they spend too much time talking to each other and dismissing outright people who point out that Obamacare is accepted but regarded with suspicion by a large number in this country. Biden is mainstream moderate left, not conservative according to (I think) most people in this country.

That said, I don't like Biden but will vote for him in the fall if he wins the nomination.


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2019)

topcat said:


> Alcohol and tobacco are recession-proof, as is hate and fear in politics. Add resentment and the Republican Party has the recipe to survive. They play on mankind's primal tendencies. Keep them uneducated, poor and that recessive gene pool full.


There is going to be a shift in power to the left but not in the next few years. More like ten.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> This country was more conservative in the days of Clintons. You maybe don't know how well liked Reagan was. He won by a landslide and GH Bush took the Democrats to the woodshed in 1988. So, no, Clinton wasn't "lost their way". When the liberal wing abandoned the party in 2000, it heralded the first full Republican take-over of government since the 1920's. I don't know what they thought would happen but their refusal to support Moderate Democrats moved the Democratic party to the right in order to survive.
> 
> This country is still more conservative than the liberal or "Progressive" left has convinced itself it is. Maybe they spend too much time talking to each other and dismissing outright people who point out that Obamacare is accepted but regarded with suspicion by a large number in this country. Biden is mainstream moderate left, not conservative according to (I think) most people in this country.
> 
> That said, I don't like Biden but will vote for him in the fall if he wins the nomination.


True, your explanation is more nuanced than mine, America turned hard right after Reagan, but Dubya and the crash of 2008 took care of a big part of that. Still you could see the turn to the right in the party under the Clintons and the difference between them and the republicans was just culture wars, they all marched to the tune of the big money and this turned off many.

I also agree about the "left" in general terms, in that the twitter universe is inhabited by different people than those who actually vote and some of the media is some what guilty of this too. Most people don't know or care about Russian influence or if Trump is in Putin's pocket or up his ass, the media is rightly obsessed with the unfolding drama because it's not only their job, but their duty. Many people especially Trumpers live in their own media bubble, abetted by google and youtube who show what yer interested in and like. That's why Pelosi is right about public hearings and Donald looking guilty as Hell squirming to get away with the crime(s) of the century. Trump's impeachment hearings and trial will make the OJ trial look like a bad YouTube video, yer gonna have wall to wall TV coverage and the high drama, just the thing to attract huge TV audiences (jury members too in the coming election). Nancy is trying to get the timing of the greatest show on earth just right, Dumbo the GOP elephant is gonna do the high wire act without a net and Donald the clown is gonna get shot out of a cannon at the end, no net for him either...


----------



## Fogdog (May 26, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> True, your explanation is more nuanced than mine, America turned hard right after Reagan, but Dubya and the crash of 2008 took care of a big part of that. Still you could see the turn to the right in the party under the Clintons and the difference between them and the republicans was just culture wars, they all marched to the tune of the big money and this turned off many.
> 
> I also agree about the "left" in general terms, in that the twitter universe is inhabited by different people than those who actually vote and some of the media is some what guilty of this too. Most people don't know or care about Russian influence or if Trump is in Putin's pocket or up his ass, the media is rightly obsessed with the unfolding drama because it's not only their job, but their duty. Many people especially Trumpers live in their own media bubble, abetted by google and youtube who show what yer interested in and like. That's why Pelosi is right about public hearings and Donald looking guilty as Hell squirming to get away with the crime(s) of the century. Trump's impeachment hearings and trial will make the OJ trial look like a bad YouTube video, yer gonna have wall to wall TV coverage and the high drama, just the thing to attract huge TV audiences (jury members too in the coming election). Nancy is trying to get the timing of the greatest show on earth just right, Dumbo the GOP elephant is gonna do the high wire act without a net and Donald the clown is gonna get shot out of a cannon at the end, no net for him either...


There wasn't a "turn to the right" by the country in the 1980's or in the 1990's by Democrats with the Clintons. The Clintons were an expression of what the majority in the Democratic Party and the country wanted at the time. It should also be said that for the white majority, times were never better economically than then. Also, the majority of whites in this country has always been institutional racist if not outright racist. The laws enacted in the 1990's were an expression of that. Republicans wanted harsher laws. Just saying, Bill Clinton was centrist, institutional racist and managed to govern even when a hostile right wing Republican controlled Congress impeached him. Democrats gained seats immediately after he was impeached. too.

The base of the Democratic Party was never "farther left" prior to Clinton either. What happened in the late '70's and early '80s was Democratic voters crossed over to Reagan for President but voted Democrat for Congress. Hence the split in control, Congress by Democrats and the WH by Republicans. That Democratic controlled Congress was much more conservative than the Democratic controlled House of today.

Bernie is just a parasite who feeds at a cost to Democrats. But that's not to say all left siders are like him. There is a small but growing contingent of Democratic Socialists within the ranks of elected Democrats in Congress and I hope they are able to work well with others to get things done unlike Sanders.

Agree about the bubble people live in whether left or right. Personally, I can't even guess if impeachment will happen or not. There has to be a shift in public sentiment before that can happen. Maybe Congressional hearings will accomplish that.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 26, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 4339710
> 
> And we’re off and running. Note the date and time. He’s so brave by the way. Kim called Trump a “dotard”. Endearing terms for each other.


Japan freaked out on this. They say Trump is not worried because the short range missiles can’t reach the USA. But they’re more than capable of striking Japan and South Korea which is where they’re aimed. We know they can strike anywhere in Japan because NK fired one that went over Japan and splashed down in the Sea of Japan. Of any country in the world that has a right to be concerned about atomic weapons it’s Japan.

Worth noting: Japan newspapers opined on the apparently out-of-date American adage “Politics stops at the waters edge” as Trump obviously uses any face time to carry on his agenda. Including attacks on Biden who I assure you Japan would prefer over the Ochre Ape.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 26, 2019)

Trump is an aberration of nature. A blob of fecal matter that has assumed a life of its own. Leaving a putrid stench wherever he goes. I can hardly wait for his trip to the UK. We white folks know how to harangue and abuse people. The secret with getting away with it (for the most part) is being white. Oh and wearing something over your face as much as possible.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

North Korean official spokesman on Sunday regarding John Bolton:

“Bolton should not be called a security adviser who works to secure security, but an adviser for security destruction who destroys peace and security. It’s not that strange that crooked sound will always come out the mouth of a man who is structurally flawed, and it’s best that this defective human product goes away as soon as possible.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> North Korean official spokesman on Sunday regarding John Bolton:
> 
> “Bolton should not be called a security adviser who works to secure security, but an adviser for security destruction who destroys peace and security. It’s not that strange that crooked sound will always come out the mouth of a man who is structurally flawed, and it’s best that this defective human product goes away as soon as possible.”


Fuck! I don't believe it, I agree with North Korea. Donald what have you done!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Worth noting: Japan newspapers opined on the apparently out-of-date American adage “Politics stops at the waters edge” as Trump obviously uses any face time to carry on his agenda. Including attacks on Biden who I assure you Japan would prefer over the Ochre Ape.


Japan is not the only place that wants to see the end of Trump, try every place but Russia who own him. Apparently almost 60% of Americans want Donald gone too and by the time the election rolls around it will be over 60%. 

Can you blame Nancy for wanting Trump to lead the republicans into the 2020 election after they vote him not guilty in a slam dunk impeachment trial and a ton of dramatic TV hearings? Most folks will vote democrat straight down the ballot from president to dog catcher and there are congressmen and GOP senators in many cases, between the top and bottom. The democrats should be able to sweep the republicans from power completely in 2020, the trouble is every corrupt dollar in the USA will be thrown at their feet, money follows power.


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2019)

The world leaders are preparing to squeeze what they can out of the orangutan-in-chief while they can by giving parades and meals. He's so easy. Just tell him what he wants to hear. The petulant 12 yr. old narcissist is in love with a younger one that controls N. Korea. Kim loves mushrooms.
Edit: Kim Flung Bung is in love with his primate lover. Species collide.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> It's hilarious to me how one person gets you all riled up. Why do you guys care so much about the opinion of one person? Since I hate the hard left as much as I hate retarded bible thumping right wingers I will just get another bag of popcorn and enjoy the show once again.


It's because they're a bunch of close-minded pussies that get butthurt whenever somebody disagrees with them. Did you not notice how several of them tried to close in on you and bully you into acquiescence? They're an e-gang, indigenous to RIU.

Watch, watch and see how many of the pussies come scurrying out of their holes to talk shit and protest my comment. They're to RIU what AIDS is to Africa.

"Trump's a criminal." Prove it. The DNC has the best going after Trump... they still can't turn anything up after an FBI investigation because he is innocent.

"He raped." Prove it. If the DNC could just get this one through.... he wouldn't just be impeached, he'd be imprisoned. But it isn't true, ergo they do not go after him. Even those shitheads would realize how stupid they'd seem. This is the most laughable bullshit the pathetic cum traps in this group throw out there.

The pathetic thing is that most of them are not simply anti-Trump. Most of them will tell you that ALL conservatives are racists. They sound fairly radicalized. 

The thing that tickles me most is this: Trump is STILL their president. He will be so again in 2020 and there isn't a goddamn thing they can do about it and they know it. So they stew and fume... *of all places*... in the politics section of the RIU forums!!! lol, talk about activism! They could be out helping a DNC candidate campaign... but instead they patrol the halls of RIU, waiting to simultaneously jump all over anybody that disagrees with their dogmatic views. It's the gayest thing, really.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> It's because they're a bunch of close-minded pussies that get butthurt whenever somebody disagrees with them. Did you not notice how several of them tried to close in on you and bully you into acquiescence? They're an e-gang, indigenous to RIU.
> 
> Watch, watch and see how many of the pussies come scurrying out of their holes to talk shit and protest my comment. They're to RIU what AIDS is to Africa.
> 
> ...


Your not a conservative, just an asshole


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You're basing that off of one comment. You don't even know me. Name calling because you have nothing substantial to offer. I wanna play.
> 
> _How about you go fuck your whore mother with your lil baby micro penis some more.
> _
> ...


Nationalism is a mental disorder


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Nationalism is a mental disorder


Globalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Globalism is a mental disorder.


The Nazis tried nationalism. I probably don't need tell you how it ended for them.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> The Nazis tried nationalism. I probably don't need tell how it ended for them.


USSR, Cambodia, Venezuela, North Korea, and China all tried communism. I probably don't need to tell how it ended for them.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> It's because they're a bunch of close-minded pussies that get butthurt whenever somebody disagrees with them. Did you not notice how several of them tried to close in on you and bully you into acquiescence? They're an e-gang, indigenous to RIU.
> 
> Watch, watch and see how many of the pussies come scurrying out of their holes to talk shit and protest my comment. They're to RIU what AIDS is to Africa.
> 
> ...


Didn’t trump prove his own criminality with that $25 million payout for fraud?

Didn’t the investigation find ten counts of felony obstruction?

Didn’t the report say “does not exonerate “?

Didn’t his own wife and 25 other women say he raped them in the same way he described to billy bush his preferred method for raping women?


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> USSR, Cambodia, Venezuela, North Korea, and China all tried communism. I probably don't need to tell how it ended for them.


Did you just say that because communism didn't work, nationalism is a fantastic idea?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> USSR, Cambodia, Venezuela, North Korea, and China all tried communism. I probably don't need to tell how it ended for them.


Well the ussr now gets to pick our president and China is where we go to borrow money to pay farmers not to sell to China so Americans can pay more for the goods we get from China 

So I’m not sure what your point is, loser

Is any politician proposing communism btw?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Didn’t trump prove his own criminality with that $25 million payout for fraud?
> 
> Didn’t the investigation find ten counts of felony obstruction?
> 
> ...


I knew your gay ass would the first to arrive. You're at the forefront of what I described in my original post. Besides, anyone willing to scroll up can see the screen shot of the article where Trump's ex wife admitted that he didn't actually rape her.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I knew your gay ass would the first to arrive. You're at the forefront of what I described in my original post. Besides, anyone willing to scroll up can see the screen shot of the article where Trump's ex wife admitted that he didn't actually rape her.


What about the 25 or so other women that he raped?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Did you just say that because communism didn't work, nationalism is a fantastic idea?


I never mentioned anything about nationalism being a great idea. Somebody mentioned it in relation to Germany and I mentioned how communism failed in relation to so many other nations. Is it hard on you being that stupid?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What about the 25 or so other women that he raped?


Pretty sure your mom was lying about that to extort money.

Bring on the aforementioned e-gang (cracks knuckles)


----------



## medviper (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Worth noting: Japan newspapers opined on the apparently out-of-date American adage “Politics stops at the waters edge” as Trump obviously uses any face time to carry on his agenda. Including attacks on Biden who I assure you Japan would prefer over the Ocher Ape.


there is no ceiling to trumps limitless natural unadulterated stupidity.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Pretty sure your mom was lying about that to extort money.
> 
> Bring on the aforementioned e-gang (cracks knuckles)


You are a homosexual 

You enjoy putting penises in your mouth


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> The Nazis tried nationalism. I probably don't need tell how it ended for them.





Magic_Mike said:


> USSR, Cambodia, Venezuela, North Korea, and China all tried communism. I probably don't need to tell how it ended for them.





Fogdog said:


> Did you just say that because communism didn't work, nationalism is a fantastic idea?





Magic_Mike said:


> I never mentioned anything about nationalism being a great idea. Somebody mentioned it in relation to Germany and I mentioned how communism failed in relation to so many other nations. Is it hard on you being that stupid?


Actually, you referred to communism as a failure as a reply to a post about nationalism. The gist of my question was "are you shit stupid" . Your reply to me was "I am not shit stupid".

I don't know how you jumped to communism if you weren't responding to a post about nationalism. But that's OK. At least I know you don't think you are shit stupid. 

Carry on with your shit stupid posts.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Prove Russia picked our president, go ahead. Because the FBI sure can't.
> 
> This shit going on with China existed long before Trump rose to office. Stick that one back up your ass from where you pulled it.
> 
> ...


When did a single freshman representative say we should do communism?

Date and time of quote please, penis licker


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Countdown to how long they go report my profile. Somebody put a maxi pad in Buck's panties so he doesn't mess himself.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> That is the dumbest fucking response from a group of stupid fucking shitposters in a subforum that is beset by antifa fags. Congratulations. Let me go find my UNO reverse card.


Translation: I'm too stupid.

OK

Carry on with your stupid posts.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Aw, shit. Did I just assume that bitch's gender?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> When did Trump collude with Russia? Proof and evidence, antifa fag.


Manafort sentencing memo

Manafort lied about sharing internal polling data with Russian spies 

Your turn now, penis sucker


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Aw, shit. Did I just assume that bitch's gender?


2014 called, they want their meme back, semen drinker


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Easy. If that is proof, why is Trump not being impeached or indicted, UncleCuck?


manafort sharing internal polling data with russian spies isn't proof of collusion?

man, you need to stop sucking on so many penises


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

You could tell trump colluded by the way he kept saying no collusion a thousand times


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> manafort sharing internal polling data with russian spies isn't proof of collusion?
> 
> man, you need to stop sucking on so many penises


If it was, why aren't they convicting Trump?
Buck, stop having sex with your mother. I think the STDs are affecting your brain or something.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> You could tell trump colluded by the way he kept saying no collusion a thousand times


You can tell that there was no collusion by the way that the DNC kept claiming that there was collusion over a thousand times.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

So far I've dealt with four different RIU e-gang buddies. Can't wait for the rest of your faggot ass crew to show up so I can roast them too. If Buck can't get me then the rest of those social rejects have not a chance in hell.


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You can tell that there was no collusion by the way that the DNC kept claiming that there was collusion over a thousand times.


Why do you pretend to care anyway? It would make no difference to Trump's cult members whether he colluded with a foreign adversary or not.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> If it was, why aren't they convicting Trump?
> Buck, stop having sex with your mother. I think the STDs are affecting your brain or something.


so sharing your internal polling data with russian spies isn't collusion?

you need to stop smokkking so much meth, semen drinker


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Somebody brought up nationalism out of nowhere. I brought up communism out of nowhere. If you can't keep yourself from being a retard on this thread, I'll ask you to fuck off until you have something interesting to add. Context means nothing to idiots like yourself, eh?


Translation: I am stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You can tell that there was no collusion by the way that the DNC kept claiming that there was collusion over a thousand times.


translation: I am stupid


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> So far I've dealt with four different RIU e-gang buddies. Can't wait for the rest of your faggot ass crew to show up so I can roast them too. If Buck can't get me then the rest of those social rejects have not a chance in hell.


translation: I am stupid


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so sharing your internal polling data with russian spies isn't collusion?
> 
> you need to stop smokkking so much meth, semen drinker


Proof or it doesn't count, cum dumpster.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> translation: I am stupid


Omg. Just let Buck deal with me. You're boring and not very creative and you suck at this.

_"You're just stupid, buddy." 
_
Derrrrrp


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Omg. Just let Buck deal with me. You're boring and not very creative and you suck at this.
> 
> _"You're just stupid, buddy."
> _
> Derrrrrp


translation: I'm really, really stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Proof or it doesn't count, cum dumpster.


translation: I am stupid


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## medviper (May 27, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Proof or it doesn't count, cum dumpster.


it's in the manafort sentencing memo. i said this already. perhaps you were to busy swallowing semen to notice


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> it's in the manafrot sentencing memo. i said this already. perhaps you were to busy swallowing semen to notice


Don't place the blame on Trump, place it on the criminal that is guilty of such activities, inbreeder.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2019)

Amateur night?

Again?







Buck musta hurt this guy bad.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Number five of the e-fag gang has arrived. Welcome.


Show us where Uncle Buck hurt you.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Don't place the blame on Trump, place it on the criminal that is guilty of such activities, inbreeder.


trump hired that criminal as his campaign manager. they have been close associates for decades.

trump colluded.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Show us where Uncle Buck hurt you.


It's not that he hurt me. I'm just enjoying fucking with you nimrods the way you guys fuck with anybody that happens to wander into the politics forum whilst having the audacity to disagree with any of you. So... how do you type so effectively with his cock in your mouth all the time?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Lol. You deleted it and reposted it. What a fag.View attachment 4340734


you have homosexual relations with other men.

is that you, pikachu?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> It's not that he hurt me.


you have clearly been hurt very badly and so you turn to men for sexual relations to comfort you


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you have homosexual relations with other men.
> 
> is that you, pikachu?


I've had a heterosexual encounter with your mom. I'm still trying to wash the stink off my cock.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> It's not that he hurt me. I'm just enjoying fucking with you nimrods the way you guys fuck with anybody that happens to wander into the politics forum whilst having the audacity to disagree with any of you. So... how do you type so effectively with his cock in your mouth all the time?


Really. I guess some people enjoy things that they are not very good at.

I infer from your post that you type with your mouth. No wonder it makes no sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> No


actually, yes. trump hired that criminal as his campaign manager. they have been close associates for decades.

trump colluded.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you have homosexual relations with other men.
> 
> is that you, pikachu?


Last time you were calling me Panhead. Is this what you do when you can't outdo somebody? You start likening them to people you've had conflict with in the past? I am not surprised.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I've had a heterosexual encounter with your mom. I'm still trying to wash the stink off my cock.


that's a lie. you are exclusively homosexual


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> that's a lie. you are exclusively homosexual


Just because I let you suck my dick doesn't make me exclusive.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Last time you were calling me Panhead. Is this what you do when you can't outdo somebody? You start likening them to people you've had conflict with in the past? I am not surprised.


i identify sock puppets very well. and homosexuals too. you are a homosexual


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

“U.S. President Donald Trump pledged Monday to support Japan’s effort to repatriate citizens kidnapped by North Korean agents in the 1970s and 1980s as he met with a group of the abductees’ kin in Tokyo.”

They stopped giving us remains after a few potato sacks and a box full of bones. This asshole can’t even take care of US concerns. Watch where this goes. 


https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/05/27/national/politics-diplomacy/trump-pledges-help-bring-home-japanese-citizens-abducted-north-korea/#.XOx_oaSIaaM


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> No


actually, yes. trump hired that criminal as his campaign manager. they have been close associates for decades.

trump colluded.

there is nothing you can say which will make this not true


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i identify sock puppets very well. and homosexuals too. you are a homosexual


Again with "sock puppets." You must be really old. It's just called an alt, dude. Also, you don't have to be a genius to see where it says "new member" on somebody's account. Save the grandiosity. Furthermore, and again, letting you suck my dick doesn't make me exclusively gay.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> No, he has advised many previous presidents in the past. He is the one that approached Trump. Do some research, fag stick.


trump hired manafort. manafort is a criminal felon.

i'm sorry facts upset you

now go have sex with a man to comfort yourself


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> No, he has advised many previous presidents in the past. He is the one that approached Trump. Do some research, fag stick.


Why do you pretend to care? Trump said he could shoot someone on fifth avenue and not lose any supporters.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> No, he has advised many previous presidents in the past. He is the one that approached Trump. Do some research, fag stick.





Magic_Mike said:


> No, he has advised many previous presidents in the past. He is the one that approached Trump. Do some research, fag stick.


“Manafort has served as an adviser to the U.S. presidential campaigns of Republicans Gerald Ford, Ronald Reagan, George H. W. Bush, and Bob Dole. In 1980, he co-founded the Washington, D.C.-based lobbying firm Black, Manafort & Stone, along with principals Charles R. Black Jr., and Roger J. Stone,[5][6][7] joined by Peter G. Kelly in 1984.[8] Manafort often lobbied on behalf of foreign leaders such as former President of UkraineViktor Yanukovych, former dictator of the PhilippinesFerdinand Marcos, former dictator of ZaireMobutu Sese Seko, and AngolanguerrillaleaderJonas Savimbi.[9][10][11] Lobbying to serve the interests of foreign governments requires registration with the Justice Department under the Foreign Agents Registration Act (FARA); on June 27, 2017, he retroactively registered as a foreign agent.[12][13][14][15]”

He was, and is yet, a fuckstick that only a cum blob like you would defend.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> He was, and is yet, a fuckstick that only a cum blob like you would defend.


Who, Manafort or Trump? lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I'll save you the drama since you don't seem to be part of the e-gang fag train. I don't care. Idgaf much about any of it. However, I don't think its cool to gang up on people that have a different political ideology. That's what some of these fucknuts do. So I'm just here to fuck shit up a little. Don't worry about me, bruh. Just havin a little fun is all.


[is a neo-nazi]

NO, I JUST HAVE A DIFFERENT POLITICAL IDEOLOGY


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> No


actually, yes. you are wrong


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> [is a neo-nazi]
> 
> NO, I JUST HAVE A DIFFERENT POLITICAL IDEOLOGY


So what did I say that indicates I'm a neo nazi?

(Buck will say, "you support Trump.")

That's all you've got, Buck. 

You're a rapist because you support Democrats, Comrade Buck.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, yes. you are wrong


Nope, I'm right.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> So what did I say that indicates I'm a neo nazi?
> 
> (Buck will say, "you support Trump.")
> 
> ...


trump praised neo-nazis. you praise trump

it's straightforward


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> trump praised neo-nazis. you praise trump
> 
> it's straightforward


He never praised neo nazis. Obama praised ISIS and Hillary praised Hezbollah.

Ergo, UncleBuck is an Islamic terrorist.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> trump praised neo-nazis. you praise trump
> 
> it's straightforward


Hillary Clinton referred to black people as super predators and that they must be brought to heel. She said something racist.

Pretty straightforward.

Buck supported Hillary. *UncleBuck* is a *racist.*


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Nope, I'm right.


no, you are not


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> He never praised neo nazis.


he said they were very fine people


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Hillary Clinton referred to black people as super predators


post the speech where you think that happened, semen drinker

that is, if you are not too busy drinking the semen of homosexual men you have had sex with


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> no, you are not


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> post the speech where you think that happened, semen drinker
> 
> that is, if you are not too busy drinking the semen of homosexual men you have had sex with


After all your lies that you told without posting any evidence to back it up... you now demand that I support my claim? Sheeeit. You're a special kind of entitled stupid, aren't you UncleCuck, you dickriding, cum on the face taking, bbc loving *racist.*


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> post the speech where you think that happened, semen drinker
> 
> that is, if you are not too busy drinking the semen of homosexual men you have had sex with


Mayor Pete gives him butterflies


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

1996: Hillary Clinton on "superpredators" (C-SPAN)

use that as your search criteria in youtube, @UncleBuck


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Nah
> 
> @Magic_Mike aka Enema Bandit in his current sock account gave up when when he knew I had outsmarted him. He runs away from intelligence.
> 
> So weak. He likes to shout :fag" though. Reminds him of his prison gang raping days.


@magic_wipe


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Yeah, well. Your mother's a whore and your father's probably dead. Fuck both of em for creating the pile of shit that is you.
> 
> On a kinder note: welcome, e-gang fag train member #6


So I’m guessing you’re about to turn 16 and you’re mad because none of your uncles will buy you a scooter. Am I close? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You actually hadn't ever said anything intelligent. Anybody scrolling up can see that. Calling me stupid over and over again doesn't mean you did anything right, it means that you have no creativity. As far as prison gang rape goes... I jumped out of line when I realized that it was you that was at the receiving end. Legend has it that you're still limping to this very day from all that big black cock you took that night.


translation: I am stupid


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> So I’m guessing you’re about to turn 16 and you’re mad because none of your uncles will buy you a scooter. Am I close? Huh? Huh?


Yes, 16, uncles, scooter, mad. Ouch.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You actually hadn't ever said anything intelligent. Anybody scrolling up can see that. Calling me stupid over and over again doesn't mean you did anything right, it means that you have no creativity. As far as prison gang rape goes... I jumped out of line when I realized that it was you that was at the receiving end. Legend has it that you're still limping to this very day from all that big black cock you took that night.


A phallic hang up. Apparently he’s an expert who judges by quality and color etc. I guess you can only suck or take so many before it happens judging by remarks from flotsam like you.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Yes, 16, uncles, scooter, mad. Ouch.


Hey. I’m sorry they lied. “Just kiss the tip of it, kid, and I’ll buy you a bicycle”.


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> dUrRrRrRr tHiS iS hOw hE oUtSmArTs mE eVeRyTiMe, bY cAlLiNg mE sTuPiD, nO mAtTeR wHaT wAs sAiD. aIn'T hE sLiCk???


translation: I am really, really stupid


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> View attachment 4340781


Any of us could have been your father if we had stooped low enough and if any of us could have beat that bulldog across the street.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Any of us could have been your father if we had stooped low enough and if any of us could have beat that bulldog across the street.


The ole "beat the dog across the street" for my mom line, eh?

Bro, that cut down is older than the cum stains on the backside of your boxer shorts, ya fat, past middle-age retard.

Lol. You must be the dumbest bastard. Hold up, hold up.

_Your mama's so poor, I saw her kickin a can down the street. I said, "what ya doin?" She said, "movin."
_
You really are a special kind of stupid, hotrod. That's why you're one of my favorites to troll. You don't even realize how lame you seem. You must be such a fucking loser in real life.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Trump fails at Sanctions and is better for Russia than the US.
(insert funny meme)
https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

C’mon you guys! Let’s get a GoFundMe going for Mike or whatever it is. Let’s get him those things all those men promised him so he’d go outside for a while. Let’s do something extra because of him listening to that mean guy who told him to go roller skate on the freeway. That had to hurt. Poor little guy.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Now? Ignore the box of worm droppings.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Anyone going organic and needing a very large amount of EWC please contact Mike’s mom. She wants him out.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Moses Mobetta (May 27, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Anyone going organic and needing a very large amount of EWC please contact Mike’s mom. She wants him out.


Hes been on ignore since I first saw his rancid posts. On the bright side, Im sure there are some wonderful people at the local homeless shelter who have a blanket and a bed for him


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Moses, you know goddamn well you haven't put me on ignore and you know full well that you can see this.
> 
> I admit that I was wrong about one thing.
> 
> You actually represent the last of the circle jerk e-gang fag train. Are you number seven or eight? I've lost count.


I also don't like you and think you suck


----------



## Fogdog (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> translation: you're a faggot


translation: I'm so stupid I forgot how ignorant I am.

Pro tip: you are really, really ignorant.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> translation: I'm so stupid I forgot how ignorant I am.
> 
> Pro tip: you are really, really ignorant.


Says the guy that thinks communism in America is going to work, because "real communism" has never actually been tried. foh


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Says the guy that thinks communism in America is going to work, because "real communism" has never actually been tried. foh


Hows your rhetoric working out for America?
https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Hows your rhetoric working out for America?


About as well as America was doing when Obama or Clinton was in office. This is the same American people we've had for the last 20 years. Why is the left so upset these days? Because they thought that they had the election gift wrapped. They thought that Hillary would easily beat Trump. Instead the impossible happened and some people are having issues accepting that.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Out of 195 existing nations, the US is number 13 in quality of life? That's not bad at all. Much better than living in Sudan or Chad, I must admit, @Grandpapy


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Out of 195 existing nations, the US is number 13 in quality of life? That's not bad at all. Much better than living in Sudan or Chad, I must admit, @Grandpapy


Now look we we were just before trump stepped into the picture.
https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp?title=2015


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> 1996: Hillary Clinton on "superpredators" (C-SPAN)
> 
> use that as your search criteria in youtube, @UncleBuck


sh never mentions black people in the speech, even once

i'd say you have egg on your face, pikachu, but it's more like cum. from all the gay sex you have


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Out of 195 existing nations, the US is number 13 in quality of life? That's not bad at all. Much better than living in Sudan or Chad, I must admit, @Grandpapy


You must really be proud that Russia moved 4 places ahead of China during the same time line (during sanctions)


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> sh never mentions black people in the speech, even once
> 
> i'd say you have egg on your face, pikachu, but it's more like cum. from all the gay sex you have


She never had to say, everybody knew who she was talking about which is why several leaders in the black community spoke out about her. I'd say you must be a pimp with that limp, UncleCuck, but it's more like a worn out ass from night of rough anal sex with your father again. Maybe next time you should ask him to spit on it first.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> several leaders in the black community spoke out about her.


diamond? or silk?

or was it the "blacks for trump" guy who used to be part of that death cult

do windmills cause cancer?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> diamond? or silk?
> 
> or was it the "blacks for trump" guy who used to be part of that death cult
> 
> do windmills cause cancer?


Everybody, even TYT, knows, cock gobbler. It's just that you're too weak to admit it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Everybody, even TYT, knows, cock gobbler. It's just that you're too weak to admit it.


kinda seems like something you losers concocted since she never once mentions black people in that entire speech.

kinda odd that the supporters of the "neo nazis are very fine people" guy would even be upset if that was the case.

everything here tells me you are acting insincerely, or in bad faith. which besides outright lying is the only way you irredeemable retards know how to argue.

anyhoo, what are you gonna do after you get banned again?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> kinda seems like something you losers concocted since she never once mentions black people in that entire speech.
> 
> kinda odd that the supporters of the "neo nazis are very fine people" guy would even be upset if that was the case.
> 
> ...


I love it when you get upset after I easily prove myself correct by producing evidence.

The "Unite the Right" in Charlottesville wasn't meant to be a staging point for nazis. It just so happened that some of them show up, just like Antifa sometimes shows up at rallies where the left is gathering. THOSE were the people that were wielding torches, not ALL of the right wing folks. So let's realize that when Trump said that there were good people on both sides, he wasn't saying nazis were good. He was saying that not all of the people on the left OR right were evil. You're too fucking stupid to understand that, or are you building a house out of cards again?

I used TYT video because I know they're far left. How can you argue against them?

You like to imagine what I do in my free time, you've already admitted that in another thread. Keep guessing what I'll do if this acct gets banned.

Lastly, *you are indeed a racist, UncleBuck.* You are a racist because you are a known Hillary supporter and Hillary has obviously said/done some racist shit back in the day. Sorry to burst your bubble, but you are a degenerate racist. You go around calling people racist all the time.... and this entire time it seems you were just projecting.

Try not to kys, loser. lol


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I love it when you get upset after I easily prove myself correct by producing evidence.
> 
> The "Unite the Right" in Charlottesville wasn't meant to be a staging point for nazis. It just so happened that some of them show up, just like Antifa sometimes shows up at rallies where the left is gathering. THOSE were the people that were wielding torches, not ALL of the right wing folks. So let's realize that when Trump said that there were good people on both sides, he wasn't saying nazis were good. He was saying that not all of the people on the left OR right were evil. You're too fucking stupid to understand that, or are you building a house out of cards again?
> 
> ...


So now you speak for the president?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> So now you speak for the president?


Just like Cheney 
Edit: I meant DICK


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I love it when you get upset after I easily prove myself correct by producing evidence.
> 
> The "Unite the Right" in Charlottesville wasn't meant to be a staging point for nazis. It just so happened that some of them show up, just like Antifa sometimes shows up at rallies where the left is gathering. THOSE were the people that were wielding torches, not ALL of the right wing folks. So let's realize that when Trump said that there were good people on both sides, he wasn't saying nazis were good. He was saying that not all of the people on the left OR right were evil. You're too fucking stupid to understand that, or are you building a house out of cards again?
> 
> ...


how does a video of hillary never once mentioning black people "easily prove" her comments were about black people?

and if there is a torchlit nazi mob chanting "jews will not replace us" and stopping by a synagogue with assault rifles as services are getting out, who among that torchlit nazi mob is a good person?

thanks, pikachu.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> how does a video of hillary never once mentioning black people "easily prove" her comments were about black people?
> 
> and if there is a torchlit nazi mob chanting "jews will not replace us" and stopping by a synagogue with assault rifles as services are getting out, who among that torchlit nazi mob is a good person?
> 
> thanks, pikachu.


Again, you're a fucking retard.

That was NOT the entire group, that was a smaller group that was among them.

Again, that's like saying the actions of antifa are emblematic of all left wingers.

You had to have been dropped on your head as a baby.


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Doesn't take a genius to understand what he meant, fagtard.


Since you know everything serial liar trump is thinking at any given moment, what did he mean when he said him and lil'Kim were writing love letters and falling in love?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> That was NOT the entire group, that was a smaller group that was among them.



so a bunch of people showed up with torches while shouting "sieg heil" and "jews will not replace us", the rest of those people stuck around, and somehow they are not neo-nazis?

and what is your problem with anti-fascism? anti-fascism is a good thing. neo-nazism is not a good thing.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fagtard and retard indicate you are underage for this site...Please depart humanity ASAP


Using the term "sock account" instead of "alt" makes it look like you're 45+ years old. Seriously, kys and leave this forum forever.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Since you know everything serial liar trump is thinking at any given moment, what did he mean when he said him and lil'Kim were writing love letters and falling in love?


Proof that he said that or it never happened.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Using the term "sock account" instead of "alt" makes it look like you're 45+ years old. Seriously, kys and leave this forum forever.


Well I wish I was that age because back then your lips would be sealed


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Doesn't take a genius to understand what he meant, fagtard.


Doesn't take a genius to denounce Nazis.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so a bunch of people showed up with torches while shouting "sieg heil" and "jews will not replace us", the rest of those people stuck around, and somehow they are not neo-nazis?
> 
> and what is your problem with anti-fascism? anti-fascism is a good thing. neo-nazism is not a good thing.


No, Bucharoo. The people with the torches chanting "jews will no replace us" were all on their own and didn't comprise the people on their right in their entirety. 

It's okay to be against fascism. Antifa itself is actually a group that is simply either anarchists or communists, either of which is as dangerous as fascism. In fact, the only real difference between fascism and communism is that fascists are nationalists and communists are globalists. But.... you knew that right, cuck?


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Proof that he said that or it never happened.


Oh please, like I said before, you're always wrong.

why do you pretend to care?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well I wish I was that age because back then your lips would be sealed


Idle threats from afar will get you nowhere, keyboard warrior.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Idle threats from afar will get you nowhere, keyboard warrior.


Says the guy hiding from real life


----------



## hotrodharley (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Since you know everything serial liar trump is thinking at any given moment, what did he mean when he said him and lil'Kim were writing love letters and falling in love?


This is just another day and another stupid comment by Trump but John Bolton is not going to be happy or understanding at all. He dissed him on NK and today on Iran. Watch for Bolton’s departure. It would be to the benefit of the country and the world if he did. Especially if he’d die while packing his skivvies to leave.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Oh please, like I said before, you're always wrong.
> 
> why do you pretend to care?


I love how relevant to the group you pretend to be. I'm just not that interested in trolling you. You're not that interesting. Sorry.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Says the guy hiding from real life


ditto


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Doesn't take a genius to denounce Nazis.


let us denounce fascists AND communists. Let us denounce nazis AND anarchists. Let us come together and find out what works best. Many in here are unapproachable and condemn ppl the minute a person doesn't agree wholly with them. I've seen these idiots go after Bernie supporters because they liked Hillary better. I'm just treating them the way they've treated other people. The only difference is that I'm willing to shoot back and forth with ALL of them... all by my lonesome. They're not nearly as savage as they think they are, lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> let us denounce fascists AND communists. Let us denounce nazis AND anarchists. Let us come together and find out what works best. Many in here are unapproachable and condemn ppl the minute a person doesn't agree wholly with them. I've seen these idiots go after Bernie supporters because they liked Hillary better. I'm just treating them the way they've treated other people. The only difference is that I'm willing to shoot back and forth with ALL of them... all by my lonesome. They're not nearly as savage as they think they are, lol.


Toughest Anti-American on the inter web today CONGRATS


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I love how relevant to the group you pretend to be. I'm just not that interested in trolling you. You're not that interesting. Sorry.


 "prove it or it never happened, wahhh!!!"

"I'm just not that interested in trolling you, wahhh!!!"


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> "prove it or it never happened, wahhh!!!"
> 
> "I'm just not that interested in trolling you, wahhh!!!"


I'm actually not trolling you. I'm being sincere and honest. You're not edgy, you're not clever, you're not far left/right.... you're just kinda bland. I don't mean to offend, seriously. You're very dull though. But yeah, if you make a comment as fact, the burden of proof is on you. You did make me lol with that comment. I imagined some forty-something-year-old man quoting me, doing the "wahhh" thing while making a funny face. You're actually alright for a dull retard, Justin.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I'm actually not trolling you. I'm being sincere and honest. You're not edgy, you're not clever, you're not far left/right.... you're just kinda bland. I don't mean to offend, seriously. You're very dull though. But yeah, if you make a comment as fact, the burden of proof is on you. You did make me lol with that comment. I imagined some forty-something-year-old man quoting me, doing the "wahhh" thing while making a funny face. You're actually alright for a dull retard, Justin.


Dear lord, you epitomize everything Americans hate about Trump... BLESS YOUR HEART cupcake


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> Are you and Justin the same person? You guys keep liking each other's comments. Where's the likes from the other fags of this group? I'm not saying you two are the same guy.... I just think its odd that in a group full of far left Trump haters that you two are the only ones like each other's comments?


I smell adolescent


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Dear lord, you epitomize everything Americans hate about Trump... BLESS YOUR HEART cupcake


waiting for *justin to like yer comment................................


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I smell adolescent


*adolescence

retard


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I smell adolescent


and you sound like a pedophile


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> waiting for *justin to like yer comment................................


My favorite Trump quote to all fathers
"you can grab em by the Puss*ies if your famous" tell your daughter , son


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I'm actually not trolling you. I'm being sincere and honest. You're not edgy, you're not clever, you're not far left/right.... you're just kinda bland. I don't mean to offend, seriously. You're very dull though. But yeah, if you make a comment as fact, the burden of proof is on you. You did make me lol with that comment. I imagined some forty-something-year-old man quoting me, doing the "wahhh" thing while making a funny face. You're actually alright for a dull retard, Justin.


Funny, liberals have been attacked for being too politically correct for years. Why are you so offended now?


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> My favorite Trump quote to all fathers
> "you can grab em by the Puss*ies if your famous" tell your daughter , son


Wow. You savage, boi. I've no comeback for that KO punch. Daaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> *adolescence
> 
> retard


Joke





Your head


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Funny, liberals have been attacked for being too politically correct for years. Why are you so offended now?


You think that I'm offended? This is fun for me. Trolling the past middle age guys on RIU that think they know how to troll. I may not have any likes, but I guarantee you that I'm the most replied to motherfucking account on RIU today.  And you fucking saps can't get enough of it. Hilarious.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Funny, liberals have been attacked for being too politically correct for years. Why are you so offended now?


I think his trailer may have been hit by a tornado ..."nobody knew that could happen " in the Trump cult


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slut

your mom


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You think that I'm offended? This is fun for me. Trolling the past middle age guys on RIU that think they know how to troll. I may not have any likes, but I guarantee you that I'm the most replied to motherfucking account on RIU today.  And you fucking saps can't get enough of it. Hilarious.


You suck at this


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> You think that I'm offended? This is fun for me. Trolling the past middle age guys on RIU that think they know how to troll. I may not have any likes, but I guarantee you that I'm the most replied to motherfucking account on RIU today.  And you fucking saps can't get enough of it. Hilarious.


I'm impressed LMAO
Your Daddy was a failure


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> Joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and no, it didn't go over my head. thank you though


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> slut
> 
> your mom


You must be at least eighteen to use this site


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

Justin-case said:


> You suck at this


Anybody reading this only need scroll up, all throughout the last week of this thread, to see that I've said that repeatedly to people that absolutely suck at trolling. Again, you're dull and you aren't creative. You're lacking *creativity so badly that you're now stealing things I've said *in this thread. *Kys


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> and no, it didn't go over my head. thank you though


Lol, sure bub


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> That's because you're a sniveling little far left bitch that believes if anybody disagrees with you that they are nazis and racists. However, AGAIN I stand corrected.


*marginalized*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I knew your gay ass would the first to arrive. You're at the forefront of what I described in my original post. Besides, anyone willing to scroll up can see the screen shot of the article where Trump's ex wife admitted that he didn't actually rape her.


So who's sock are you? Looks like you've been run off of RIU before, you seem awful familiar with some folks for a new member. Still got a hair up yer ass about it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> I'm actually not trolling you. I'm being sincere and honest.


Then your not only an idiot, yer a sociopath as well. Who exactly do you think your persuading here? Trump is unfit, incompetent, corrupt and a traitor that only an idiot or someone blinded by race hate and tribal politics could refuse to see it, he's not very good at hiding it either. Prove it you say, that is in process now and will go on for quite some time, since Donald is obstructing justice and congress.

You've obviously got yer ass burned real good around here and you keep coming back as a sock puppet, shit, get a life. I mean it must be a lot of bother to get a VPN and setup new accounts etc. and for what? So you can get shit on by better people than yourself? Trigger the libs? Your not even a conservative, no Trump supporter is, because Trump is not a conservative, he's a criminal. Your just a fool who got in over his head on this site and was kicked off.

The republicans the NRA and the religious right are all going down with Trump, we're getting real close to "interesting times". Lot's more people are gonna go to jail, including Donald, hundreds of assholes are gonna be in squeal deals or prison before the dust settles on this one.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then your not only an idiot, yer a sociopath as well. Who exactly do you think your persuading here? Trump is unfit, incompetent, corrupt and a traitor that only an idiot or someone blinded by race hate and tribal politics could refuse to see it, he's not very good at hiding it either. Prove it you say, that is in process now and will go on for quite some time, since Donald is obstructing justice and congress.
> 
> You've obviously got yer ass burned real good around here and you keep coming back as a sock puppet, shit, get a life. I mean it must be a lot of bother to get a VPN and setup new accounts etc. and for what? So you can get shit on by better people than yourself? Trigger the libs? Your not even a conservative, no Trump supporter is, because Trump is not a conservative, he's a criminal. Your just a fool who got in over his head on this site and was kicked off.
> 
> The republicans the NRA and the religious right are all going down with Trump, we're getting real close to "interesting times". Lot's more people are gonna go to jail, including Donald, hundreds of assholes are gonna be in squeal deals or prison before the dust settles on this one.


I’m assuming you fellers are reacting still to Magic Muck? He’s a perfect example of why brothers and sisters should use protection when they’re banging.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 28, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then your not only an idiot, yer a sociopath as well. Who exactly do you think your persuading here? Trump is unfit, incompetent, corrupt and a traitor that only an idiot or someone blinded by race hate and tribal politics could refuse to see it, he's not very good at hiding it either. Prove it you say, that is in process now and will go on for quite some time, since Donald is obstructing justice and congress.
> 
> You've obviously got yer ass burned real good around here and you keep coming back as a sock puppet, shit, get a life. I mean it must be a lot of bother to get a VPN and setup new accounts etc. and for what? So you can get shit on by better people than yourself? Trigger the libs? Your not even a conservative, no Trump supporter is, because Trump is not a conservative, he's a criminal. Your just a fool who got in over his head on this site and was kicked off.
> 
> The republicans the NRA and the religious right are all going down with Trump, we're getting real close to "interesting times". Lot's more people are gonna go to jail, including Donald, hundreds of assholes are gonna be in squeal deals or prison before the dust settles on this one.


So conservatives wouldn't support Trump because he's a criminal... but you claim Republicans are going down with Trump? Which is it??? Funny how you're so sure that Trump is oh so guilty... yet not even the FBI can prove there's collusion. I guess due process doesn't work for people that don't believe in democracy, people like you. 

Who said I'm using a VPN? 

Also, I've seen you on here. You're a Hillary supporter.

Hillary is a racist.

That makes you a racist.






PS: getting closer to "interesting times?" You DO realize that the demographics of America are changing to a more Latino persuasion? With that comes a lot of their own beliefs, many of which are Catholic and/or Protestant at the very least. Good luck getting your abortion laws passed in the American southwest, ya fuckin' retard.


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 28, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> I’m assuming you fellers are reacting still to Magic Muck? He’s a perfect example of why brothers and sisters should use protection when they’re banging.


And you more than anybody keep bringing up pedophilia and incest. Again, you're one weird cat. I mean that. I'm not even trolling. I really do hope that you get help, your sexual interest in children is duly noted. But why do you insist on continuously talking about rape, incest, and pedophilia?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 28, 2019)

Magic_Mike said:


> And you more than anybody keep bringing up pedophilia and incest. Again, you're one weird cat. I mean that. I'm not even trolling. I really do hope that you get help, your sexual interest in children is duly noted. But why do you insist on continuously talking about rape, incest, and pedophilia?View attachment 4341009


ROY MOORE was supported by the Pedophile Party and President


----------



## hotrodharley (May 28, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> ROY MOORE was supported by the Pedophile Party and President


They’re backing the bastard again.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2019)

"Awe, isn't it sad when cousins marry?" - Martin Mull to heckler


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

Lol. Read through a lot of this post and so many failed predictions..so many tears and primal screams of rage just jumping off the words on the screen from years old comments because the pain was that intense in the moment. The scream that echoes on and on. This is humanity at its ugliest. This sad thread right here. You all need to smoke better weed


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Lol. Read through a lot of this post and so many failed predictions..so many tears and primal screams of rage just jumping off the words on the screen from years old comments because the pain was that intense in the moment. The scream that echoes on and on. This is humanity at its ugliest. This sad thread right here. You all need to smoke better weed


Vote republicans out.....


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Vote republicans out.....


No I’m not going to participate. Thanks though bro..or should I call you mam?


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> No I’m not going to participate. Thanks though bro..or should I call you mam?


if you don't vote you have abdicated your say in this matter to others....you may sit down


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> if you don't vote you have abdicated your say in this matter to others....you may sit down


Trump 2020


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Trump 2020


did u write that on your bedroom wall?...


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> did u write that on your bedroom wall?...


It’s tattooed on my forehead next to a a burning cross


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> It’s tattooed on my forehead next to a a burning cross


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 28, 2019)

As ... not an American I am sort of enjoying watching your country tear itself apart in a blazing organge glory. 

For so long the people of your nation have been so arrogant that there is no Country better then yours (meanwhile the US is #14 Education, #11 Healthcare, #25 Democracy index (not even a full democracy, voted an orange clown as it's leader).

Here's a proud LIBtard laughing all the way at all you REtards 

How many Americans have I triggered? awww poor snowflakes


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> As ... not an American I am sort of enjoying watching your country tear itself apart in a blazing organge glory.
> 
> For so long the people of your nation have been so arrogant that there is no Country better then yours (meanwhile the US is #14 Education, #11 Healthcare, #25 Democracy index (not even a full democracy, voted an orange clown as it's leader).
> 
> ...


Lol. Doesn’t matter. You’re still in a shit hole.


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Lol. Doesn’t matter. You’re still in a shit hole.


You don't know where I am ....


----------



## doublejj (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> You don't know where I am ....


russia?....


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (May 28, 2019)

I see why this place is so hostile now, this place is a magnet for idiots.


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> You don't know where I am ....


I don't think he's in the US either.

Russia has a real issue with homophobia. That carrion eater reeks of it. Just read aloud his posts using a Russian accent. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> You don't know where I am ....


Try again.

I would tell you but if I told you I lived on Mars by myself and there were somehow hordes of super hot martian women just for me that scientists never discovered ... you would say that I live in/on a shithole

@Fogdog of course I'm not American, that's sort of the point of my trolling post.

Calm down people, just fucking around like the rest of the idiot morons here. That said there's nothing wrong with being left leaning or right leaning, enough of this 'libtard' shaming bs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> It’s tattooed on my forehead next to a a burning cross


Marksman patriots everywhere appreciate the target


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 28, 2019)

Fogdog said:


> Most here are laughing at him. After watching a few a pass through here, one begins to see the pattern. For example he thinks calling somebody a fag is a terrible insult. The stain is on him but he doesn't see it.
> 
> It makes any attempt at discussion difficult though. The mods come through and sweep them out like garbage. Like flies they come back. wash rinse repeat.


Not blaming Mods garbage stinks after three days


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

Don’t need to. 


guitarguy10 said:


> You don't know where I am ....


I don’t need to. Wipe USA off the map and throw a dart at it. Wherever it hits that isn’t water is a shit hole.


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> Try again.
> 
> I would tell you but if I told you I lived on Mars by myself and there were somehow hordes of super hot martian women just for me that scientists never discovered ... you would say that I live in/on a shithole
> 
> ...


I was posting about the carrion eater, @danjac82 . I think he's posting from Russia or one of its satellites like Georgia (US, that is) or Alabama.

I thought your post was fine. Totally agree that a MAGA-hat-wearing pasty-faced loser talking about how "great this country is", is obnoxious to people in another country that can see how it is not. I can say its obnoxious to many people in the US too.

So, troll on. It's election season in this country and the right wing trolls are coming here in droves. A liberal troll is fine with me. It doesn't matter where you are posting from either.


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

It’s not an echo chamber of tears anymore.


MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I see why this place is so hostile now, this place is a magnet for idiots.


 It’s not an echo chamber of tears anymore. A new opinion is here and the melt down has began


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 28, 2019)

I am just messing around, understandably a bad idea because people get triggered so easy but my point remains that this liberal shaming bs needs to stop. 

Believe what you believe and be proud of it but you should be open to listening to your opponent because you might learn something about your own beliefs and it's just childish not to ... and stop using childhood playground insults (like 'libtard'), we are mostly all adults here aren't we?

This line will certainly get me trolled because I will tell you where I live. I live in Canada, and barring some really stupid things that our leader has been doing lately I think that my Country is one of the better (not the best) places to live on this earth, there are far worse places to be sure. If anyone wants to have a responsible mature debate over my belief sure that would be great, but I highly doubt there will be any mature debates going on here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> I am just messing around, understandably a bad idea because people get triggered so easy but my point remains that this liberal shaming bs needs to stop.
> 
> Believe what you believe and be proud of it but you should be open to listening to your opponent because you might learn something about your own beliefs and it's just childish not to ... and stop using childhood playground insults (like 'libtard'), we are mostly all adults here aren't we?
> 
> This line will certainly get me trolled because I will tell you where I live. I live in Canada, and barring some really stupid things that our leader has been doing lately I think that my Country is one of the better (not the best) places to live on this earth, there are far worse places to be sure. If anyone wants to have a responsible mature debate over my belief sure that would be great, but I highly doubt there will be any mature debates going on here.


Without Meme's and calling names there would be no Trump supporters LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> I am just messing around, understandably a bad idea because people get triggered so easy but my point remains that this liberal shaming bs needs to stop.
> 
> Believe what you believe and be proud of it but you should be open to listening to your opponent because you might learn something about your own beliefs and it's just childish not to ... and stop using childhood playground insults (like 'libtard'), we are mostly all adults here aren't we?
> 
> This line will certainly get me trolled because I will tell you where I live. I live in Canada, and barring some really stupid things that our leader has been doing lately I think that my Country is one of the better (not the best) places to live on this earth, there are far worse places to be sure. If anyone wants to have a responsible mature debate over my belief sure that would be great, but I highly doubt there will be any mature debates going on here.


Who's ashamed? What liberal shaming are you talking about? Conservatives or any normal person who support Trump should be ashamed and many are. I'm from Canada too and you wouldn't want anything bad to happen to the USA since we are joined at the hip with them, if their economy goes in the tank, how long do you think ours will last? If they lose their democracy, how long do you think it will be before we lose ours? If Trumps wins the presidency in 2020, all bets are off, you might have to grow potatoes in your backyard to survive along with most Americans.

If your Canadian, you'd better hope Uncle Sam shits out Donald and does very well financially, we're along for the ride too.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> .[/QUOTE}


#1 Clown, that word shit sounds like trump u: logic of imbeciles101.
#2 one day soon prison medical is gonna forcibly remove you from Individual 1's blowhole.


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> Whoah.


translation: I am very very stupid.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> Whoah. so what if I fuck my father? His dick is perfect for my asshole. I love taking it and he loves giving it.



only the dullest f'en cucks, incels and frightened clowns invoke cocks ,anal sex and daddy. Youre a hopeless, harmless and hobbled fool


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> I see your point. I suppose I am a bit of a homophobe by using homosexuality as a means to demean people. I'm sorry. I'll stop.


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> only the dullest f'en cucks, incels and frightened clowns invoke nazi germany pics into someone's quote. Youre a hopeless, harmless witless foolView attachment 4341185


translation: I am very very stupid


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> You're actually just too stupid to realize that you did it in a roundabout way.
> 
> It's like saying that you know somebody took something that didn't belong to them.... but you're not calling them a thief or anything.
> 
> You're blindingly stupid.


nope. 

You have poor reading skills.

They say a stupid person can't think up. You cooperation in my study regarding this theory is appreciated.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

User Dumb AF5374 said:


> only the dullest f'en cucks, incels and frightened clowns invoke nazi germany pics into someone's quote. Youre a hopeless, harmless witless foolView attachment 4341185




stooge, are you melting down? remove that trump toy from your thought hole before you blow a gasket


----------



## Fogdog (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> View attachment 4341190


translation: I am very very stupid.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> You're blindingly stupid.


clown, because of your brutal f'en ignorance and childlike insecurity, complete lack of critical thought and psychological hobbling you are not remotely qualified to judge the intelligence of anything


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

User5374 said:


> Never melt down. Just enjoy poking you guys with a stick and watching you react with such animation.





User5374 said:


> That wasn't so hard, was it?


in other words you're fapping with a trump (daddy penis) toy up your thought hole. bro it's sickening, spare us the hideous imagery


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2019)

I see Justin Amash was getting standing ovations at his town hall, Trump is gonna shit when he sees the video! There were some Trumpers, but he had his facts straight and they were wining about the deep state and other assorted bullshit, most folks were open minded and more than a few stood and clapped. I'm sure a few democrats showed up at the meeting, but the vast majority seemed to be republican. Donald should be worried if this spreads, I can see him and his minions freaking out on this guy, Donald might even call for his assassination, you know, a second amendment solution...

I figure with more hearings there might be a few more like him, especially if other congressmen figure he'll pull it off. Things are gonna go off the rails for Trump sooner or later and when it does it's gonna be quite a train wreck, Amash could walk away from it with his seat, but I doubt it.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Justin Amash Gets Standing Ovation At Town Hall After Supporting Trump Impeachment*




Justin Amash got a standing ovation at his first town hall after supporting Trump impeachment.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> It’s not an echo chamber of tears anymore.
> 
> It’s not an echo chamber of tears anymore. A new opinion is here and the melt down has began


*begun*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2019)

Being a substandard troll on a pot forum is pretty damn low spark


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2019)

It kinda feels like the calm before the storm, sure there's the daily scandal show, but something is gonna break. Nancy figures she has this clown and the GOP by the balls and is waiting until the right moment to pull the trigger on the asshole. Donald is fucking up daily and it continues to get worse, he will probably hang himself before the democrats pull the pin on him. They want the whole ball of wax in 2020 and Donald is gonna hand it to them whether he's impeached or not. Nancy wants the GOP senate to be on the record about impeachment before the election, but as close as possible to it. Before all that happens we are gonna be treated to some spectacular public hearings and when we do the demands for impeachment will only increase with each witness.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 11, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nancy figures she has this clown and the GOP by the balls and is waiting until the right moment to pull the trigger on the asshole.


She's waiting for Mitch McConnell to give her a call and say, "Yeah. OK. He's gone completely 'round the fucking bend. We've had enough. Pull the trigger. We got your back."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> She's waiting for Mitch McConnell to give her a call and say, "Yeah. OK. He's gone completely 'round the fucking bend. We've had enough. Pull the trigger. We got your back."


Mitch is in the 30% range back home and Donald has a lot to do with it, so watching him twist in the wind ain't so bad. I understand there's a good possibility of Mitch's wife going to jail if they lose the election in 2020, if recent news reports are anything to go by.

There's 17 months until the election, plenty of time for fireworks in the meantime, the democrats want an unholy shit storm before the election and Donald will provide (he's good at that). Impeaching Trump with multiple slam dunk cases as close to the election as possible will be very bad for the 20 GOP senators up for reelection, they will be damned if the do by the base and damned if they don't by everybody else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> She's waiting for Mitch McConnell to give her a call and say, "Yeah. OK. He's gone completely 'round the fucking bend. We've had enough. Pull the trigger. We got your back."


I'll bet Mitch has reached for the phone on a couple of occasions already and with the heat building and Donald freaking out, that call might just come one day. Donald won't know his head's been cut off until it starts rolling on the floor, it could be so quick he wouldn't have a chance to pardon anybody... Naw, Nancy wants it to be slow, drawn out, embarrassing as Hell and highly effective in winning the election in 2020. First they testify at the public hearings, then they testify again (for those who missed it) at the impeachment investigation, then once more at the impeachment trial, public education. They will also be required to testify at future public inquires into the events from 2015 to present. It's gonna cost a lot of these assholes a fortune in lawyer fees before it's done, many will be broken by it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet Mitch has reached for the phone on a couple of occasions already and with the heat building and Donald freaking out, that call might just come one day. Donald won't know his head's been cut off until it starts rolling on the floor, it could be so quick he wouldn't have a chance to pardon anybody... Naw, Nancy wants it to be slow, drawn out, embarrassing as Hell and highly effective in winning the election in 2020. First they testify at the public hearings, then they testify again (for those who missed it) at the impeachment investigation, then once more at the impeachment trial, public education. They will also be required to testify at future public inquires into the events from 2015 to present. It's gonna cost a lot of these assholes a fortune in lawyer fees before it's done, many will be broken by it.


About this time next year, is when we'll have a good idea who the Democrats will run against him in the fall. The investigation mood music they will have been playing all along will switch from adagio to allegro. Perhaps they will toss in impeachment hearings con spiritu.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet Mitch has reached for the phone on a couple of occasions already and with the heat building and Donald freaking out, that call might just come one day. Donald won't know his head's been cut off until it starts rolling on the floor, it could be so quick he wouldn't have a chance to pardon anybody... Naw, Nancy wants it to be slow, drawn out, embarrassing as Hell and highly effective in winning the election in 2020. First they testify at the public hearings, then they testify again (for those who missed it) at the impeachment investigation, then once more at the impeachment trial, public education. They will also be required to testify at future public inquires into the events from 2015 to present. It's gonna cost a lot of these assholes a fortune in lawyer fees before it's done, many will be broken by it.


Since it's a court battle now, it'll take some time, but there is solid material being developed, like the plainly obstructive objections to questions toward the lipstick lizard Hicks, that she refused to answer. She's just the start of a long list of Trumpcultists that will be financially ruined. Then, they'll write a book.


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2019)

I quit TV subscription, so today I went online and watched the entire Chuck Todd interview with der prezydint...I wanted to be informed, but I can't keep doing this to myself. I give credit to those who actually watch his rallies, then report back. It's just so frustrating listening to him lie every time he opens his festering gob. (thanks to Monty Python) It's self abuse I tell ya' and not the good kind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2019)

topcat said:


> I quit TV subscription, so today I went online and watched the entire Chuck Todd interview with der prezydint...I wanted to be informed, but I can't keep doing this to myself. I give credit to those who actually watch his rallies, then report back. It's just so frustrating listening to him lie every time he opens his festering gob. (thanks to Monty Python) It's self abuse I tell ya' and not the good kind.


I'm taking a break from the doings of the Donald for a spell, doing some drone and RC flying etc, hobby time.
Here's a fellow from San Francisco to show ya what I mean, way more fun than Donald...





Personally I can't stand watching the asshole anymore than a minute or less, a complete waste of time, nothing but utter bullshit. I'll tune in for the doing of Donald when Nancy gets around to turning up the heat on the prick, ya just know she wants the timing to have the maximum impact on the 2020 election. When they start testifying publicly, that's when Donald will dance like there's a hot poker up his ass, that's when he'll go off the deep end. Donald has a lot unpleasant days ahead, he's in a daily struggle for survival, is exposed as a phony and an idiot and is being constantly humiliated. There ain't many days in his presidency that the "stable genius" hasn't put his foot in his mouth or a noose around his own neck.

Donald is an idiot and his supporters are hate filled fools that support an obviously unfit, corrupt traitor, these people are profoundly stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2019)

Mitch McConnell should be worried in 2020, especially after his vote in Trump's slam dunk impeachment trial. Mitch is running in the 30%'s back home in Kentucky, is joined at the hip with Donald Trump and look who is breathing down his neck with a ton of money to run ads like this...






Nancy Pelosi has a plan and it's to time this whole hot mess to the democrats best advantage in 2020. America needs a clean sweep and must rid themselves of the republicans, not just Trump, she's looking for the presidency, house and senate in 2020. I look forward to Mitch's vote in Donald Trump's slam dunk impeachment trial, so does his senate opponent. If Pelosi wins Christ help Trump and his cronies because the new DOJ is gonna go through them like shit through a goose, hundreds will go to jail and many more will be ruined financially, all will deserve it and more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2019)

*What The Mueller Report Reveals About Trump's Mental State | Opinions | NowThis*




See what shrinks think about Donald...
Hint, they are desperately trying to warn the public of a real and present danger, Donald Trump.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What The Mueller Report Reveals About Trump's Mental State | Opinions | NowThis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what about Hillary's emails ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> But what about Hillary's emails ?


40+% of the population and a majority of whites are willing to sell yer (and their) ass to Putin because they fear and hate brown people. Many are filtering reality like a teenage girl in love, in their eyes Donald can do no wrong, even though he's fucking them with tax cuts for the rich and betraying the country to Putin and anybody else who can bribe or flatter him. The evidence of incompetence, malfeasance and criminality are overwhelming us daily, look at what is happening on the southern boarder with people packed into cages and massive child abuse as just one example. What's the next step, gas chambers as showers and ovens? Trump's base are no better than beasts and is not just OK with this cruelty, but encourage and support it.

I hope the country can survive until Pelosi and the courts get around to hammering Trump and his minions, enforcing subpoenas, and jailing a few for contempt of congress I'm sure will have amazing results. They know that when they are ready act on these assholes with the full power of the house and courts it will be like a dam bursting with cascading public witness testimony. Donald's reaction will be extreme to say the least and the whole circus will be timed and orchestrated by Pelosi & Chuck Schumer to win in 2020, I hope they are right. They don't have much choice anyway, the republican senate won't convict Trump in an impeachment trial, the democrats might as well make sure they pay the maximum price for it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope the country can survive until Pelosi and the courts get around to hammering Trump and his minions, enforcing subpoenas, and jailing a few for contempt of congress I'm sure will have amazing results.


I am not as worried about us, I hope the countries that don't have massive wealth can survive this worldwide assault. They will start crumbling well before us.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I am not as worried about us, I hope the countries that don't have massive wealth can survive this worldwide assault. They will start crumbling well before us.


He’s definitely making future enemies for the USA. We were already seen as the violent assholes of the world and for good reason. The biggest bully of them all. You can’t wreck someone’s life and just walk away without there being at least thoughts of recourse. 

Watch the Chinese. He has them cornered. He thinks. Notice that at the G20 China supposedly committed to large buys of American farm products. So far not a single sale. This while China swaps out a negotiator that has the Trump gang very nervous. Nervous specifically about the Chinese taking a far tougher stance in dealing with Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 13, 2019)

I think Pelosi has been compromised, probably to protect her worthless son that was photographed spending New Years 2018 with the tRUmps. All these politicians are so corrupt and perverted it must be easy to blackmail them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> I am not as worried about us, I hope the countries that don't have massive wealth can survive this worldwide assault. They will start crumbling well before us.


Remember the financial crises of 2008 when the banking system seized up and Bush went on TV and sucked the nation's arse to bail out the 1% who had 60% of their money tied up in the big banks? If the economy crashes again what do you think will happen with Trump in charge?

You'll be on yer knees in no time flat eating yer lawn like a sheep to survive! If the banking system froze solid with Trump running the government you would be fucked at light speed, the beautiful dream could end with in a month. Trump would declare a national emergency and use it to make a grab for power making the situation even worse and that would be the end of ya.

Massive wealth for the .1%, you and your family will starve to death before they give any of it up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2019)

captainmorgan said:


> I think Pelosi has been compromised, probably to protect her worthless son that was photographed spending New Years 2018 with the tRUmps. All these politicians are so corrupt and perverted it must be easy to blackmail them.


I think she has a plan and is smart and tough enough to stick to it, she wants Trump in prison and a host of others too. First step win the 2020 election, house, senate and presidency, second step let the hearings begin and set the new prosecutors and lifers in the DOJ loose on these assholes. They will be held to account if Pelosi wins, she will probably retire as speaker after the election and the nation is gonna be looking for accountability and retribution, not just the democratic base. The courts will convict because there is plenty of evidence of crimes, Bill Barr is gonna do long prison time for contempt of congress at least and possibly perjury.

We will see how the country feels a year after Trump if they lose in 2020 and there have been a few hearings, trials and investigations. It's not just Trump who is gonna pay the price, hundreds of others will end up in prison or squeal deals. Maybe it should be a crime with mandatory minimum sentences if a public official violates their oath of office?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Remember the financial crises of 2008 when the banking system seized up and Bush went on TV and sucked the nation's arse to bail out the 1% who had 60% of their money tied up in the big banks? If the economy crashes again what do you think will happen with Trump in charge?
> 
> You'll be on yer knees in no time flat eating yer lawn like a sheep to survive! If the banking system froze solid with Trump running the government you would be fucked at light speed, the beautiful dream could end with in a month. Trump would declare a national emergency and use it to make a grab for power making the situation even worse and that would be the end of ya.
> 
> Massive wealth for the .1%, you and your family will starve to death before they give any of it up.


You are correct about it being far scarier with Trump doing something stupid. I haven't looked lately, but I don't think anything as big as the housing bubble has happened recently. The reason for the slower growth during Obama years really was to not overheat the economy.

Trump has been doing everything he can to overheat it (tax cuts to rich, high government spending, and pressuring Fed to reduce rates) but it seems businesses are actually holding back a bit to try to not overextend like everyone did back in pre-2007. That 60% was a lot wrapped up in our inflated housing values.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> You are correct about it being far scarier with Trump doing something stupid. I haven't looked lately, but I don't think anything as big as the housing bubble has happened recently. The reason for the slower growth during Obama years really was to not overheat the economy.
> 
> Trump has been doing everything he can to overheat it (tax cuts to rich, high government spending, and pressuring Fed to reduce rates) but it seems businesses are actually holding back a bit to try to not overextend like everyone did back in pre-2007. That 60% was a lot wrapped up in our inflated housing values.


Corporate debt? Along with personal debt they’re both far higher than in 2008. At last report 7,000,000 auto loans are past due over 90 days. The fed funds rate is already just 2.5% so there’s not much wiggle room there. The next crunch will be a financial death blow to the 40% who have watched this supposed “economic miracle” just pass them by. Presently 60% of American families are unable to handle a $1000 emergency.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Corporate debt? Along with personal debt they’re both far higher than in 2008. At last report 7,000,000 auto loans are past due over 90 days. The fed funds rate is already just 2.5% so there’s not much wiggle room there. The next crunch will be a financial death blow to the 40% who have watched this supposed “economic miracle” just pass them by. Presently 60% of American families are unable to handle a $1000 emergency.


Its defiantly tight, I am not saying it isn't. 

We are 11 years out of course everything is 'more', how are they as a share of GDP? And auto loans i think is also a dangerous area, but it doesn't touch to total wealth that was wrapped up in the housing bubble. Add to that the shadow banking systems insurance back then that was popping right with Housing.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 13, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> Its defiantly tight, I am not saying it isn't.
> 
> We are 11 years out of course everything is 'more', how are they as a share of GDP? And auto loans i think is also a dangerous area, but it doesn't touch to total wealth that was wrapped up in the housing bubble. Add to that the shadow banking systems insurance back then that was popping right with Housing.


Notice that after the 2008 crash Wall Street became landlords intentionally and in a huge way. The banking industry has historically avoided becoming landlords. They’ll back someone else with all the interest and caveats.

Now? “They” literally have purchased entire swatchs of complete neighborhoods in many cities. They’ve done this because they knew housing would never be the same after huge foreclosures. The supply of suckers was gone.

Now it’s not unusual for half of family income being used to pay for housing. Traditionally if you spent more than 1/4 of your income on housing you were considered in poor financial condition.

There’s been a lot of changes never before seen or planned for. The next time will be a financial slaughterhouse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2019)

Seems ole Cesar was hyped up on steroids and was a mite sorry when he sobered up. I don't figure they will let him spray paint the top of his head black in prison, perhaps a jailhouse tattoo though. Hey maybe Donald will pardon him for shits and giggles, anything is possible with demented Donald, fuck he might even get hired by the WH, I understand Donald is looking for a new DNI (Director of National Intelligence)...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cesar Sayoc, who sent pipe bombs to prominent Democrats, sentenced to 20 years*
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/05/us/cesar-sayoc-sentencing-monday/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2019)

*McConnell On Stage At Fancy Farm Picnic As Crowd Chants "Moscow Mitch"*




Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell jabbed at political rivals on stage at the Fancy Farm Picnic in rural Graves County, Kentucky, on August 3 before a crowd divided by party line - with Republican supporters on one side and jeering Democrats on the other, the latter chanting "Moscow Mitch." 

Kentucky Democrats are capitalizing on the viral nickname following criticism over McConnell's blocking of legislation designed to protect the political system against a foreign attack.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *McConnell On Stage At Fancy Farm Picnic As Crowd Chants "Moscow Mitch"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Actively shut down everything Obama tried to accomplish to help the economy. 
2. Blocked Obama and Democrats from announcing the Russian election meddling.
3. Passed legislation to block financial records of the NRA from being investigated.
4. Stopped the Dems from blocking Trumps lifting to the Sanctions on Daraposka. 
5. Blocking the election protection legislation. 

Maybe more, but those are the ones that bug me the most about him.

Its a well earned nickname.

Bummer I can't vote against him though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2019)

hanimmal said:


> 1. Actively shut down everything Obama tried to accomplish to help the economy.
> 2. Blocked Obama and Democrats from announcing the Russian election meddling.
> 3. Passed legislation to block financial records of the NRA from being investigated.
> 4. Stopped the Dems from blocking Trumps lifting to the Sanctions on Daraposka.
> ...


Mitch figures since he's protected by and wrapped in racism and hate, he will be safe in Dixie no matter how much he fucks America. Trump has the GOP & Mitch twisting in the wind and driving many of them in the house and senate to defeat in 2020, the Trump inspired terrorist attacks and their opposition to sensible gun laws are some of the chickens coming home to roost. Mitch might have trouble in 2020, he has a serious opponent with a ton of money and even though you can't vote in his state, you can still send money or go there to volunteer, if you can afford it

Trump has been given so much rope to hang himself with that his head will pop off when slack comes out of the line. A majority of whites say they support Trump, but how many are so consumed by fear, hatred and bigotry that they are willing to cut their own throats by actually voting for Trump again? How many Trump/republican supporters will stay home or leave the top of the ticket blank after the impeachment hearings and witness like McGhan, Hicks and a host of others testify publicly? Donald still has a lot of time to fuck things up even more before the election, I see the's working on crashing the economy now.

If the democrats play their cards right there's no reason to believe they won't take the house, senate and presidency in 2020. For the country to defend itself, much less move forward and progress in the world, America must get rid of the republicans, ya need a clean sweep, vote them all out. They have shown themselves not only unfit to govern and in violation of the constitution and their oaths of office, but treasonous as well, in consorting with a hostile foreign power to attain and retain political power. Mitch McConnell is aiding and abetting this effort by the Russians to interfere in American elections and has been since 2016 when he vetoed informing the public of massive foreign interference before the election.

The republican party has become a racist organization that supports terrorism, treason and massive corruption. They opened the door to racism to gain and retain power and the poison of hatred flooded in and took them over, driving out the moderates, minorities and conservatives. Obama was the catalyst that ignited the long smoldering fire of hatred, when he became president something snapped inside many white American males and they went off the deep end. Let's see how many of them stay stupid after Trump is done with using their assholes...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 7, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mitch figures since he's protected by and wrapped in racism and hate, he will be safe in Dixie no matter how much he fucks America. Trump has the GOP & Mitch twisting in the wind and driving many of them in the house and senate to defeat in 2020, the Trump inspired terrorist attacks and their opposition to sensible gun laws are some of the chickens coming home to roost. Mitch might have trouble in 2020, he has a serious opponent with a ton of money and even though you can't vote in his state, you can still send money or go there to volunteer, if you can afford it
> 
> Trump has been given so much rope to hang himself with that his head will pop off when slack comes out of the line. A majority of whites say they support Trump, but how many are so consumed by fear, hatred and bigotry that they are willing to cut their own throats by actually voting for Trump again? How many Trump/republican supporters will stay home or leave the top of the ticket blank after the impeachment hearings and witness like McGhan, Hicks and a host of others testify publicly? Donald still has a lot of time to fuck things up even more before the election, I see the's working on crashing the economy now.
> 
> ...


This is a very important moment for the Democratic party. With all of the backlash against the republicans it will be very easy to sneak in Manchurian candidates running as Dems. It is important that in local races, people are voting in the primaries for the best people. If the Foreign hate bots run a campaign it would be easy to sneak in the worst candidates because they can target people down to the local voting district and get a few thousand votes pushing them into the general.


----------



## Glovelove (Aug 31, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The circus has been tame till now, wait till Kush and Jr are charged and all the other trials, revelations, scandals, etc, take place during election season in 2018.They will force Donld to pardon his family members on federal charges and then use state charges on them, they will force pardons before election time. They are saving the real juicy russian stuff until after Trump is removed from office and it will be used to not just put him away, but to discredit him too..
> 
> Even some of the gerrymandered republicans will worry about their seats when this shit hits the fan. How can Kevin Nunes escape conspiracy or obstruction of justice charges in 2019? He might not be the only congressman to face investigation either. Eventually Jeff Sessions is gonna go to jail for perjury too, as is anybody connected to this bullshit. There are the press people, intelligence, justice and FBI officials that are highly motivated on this one. Every patriotic American will want a piece of their asses, ya don't do this kinda shit without paying dearly and that goes for Vlad a company as well.
> 
> ...



Lmao @ this thread. What summer are you referring to, 2021 or 2025? 
Calm down and get us someone who will actually beat this assclown in a head to head. And dont mind the polls,they were not accurate last round. Biden is lost in space so maybe liz Warren? 
This section is crazy as hell,hard right or harder left. There's nobody here that's even remotely moderate. The dems need a JFK type , someone like Obama with some charisma.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Lmao @ this thread. What summer are you referring to, 2021 or 2025?
> Calm down and get us someone who will actually beat this assclown in a head to head. And dont mind the polls,they were not accurate last round. Biden is lost in space so maybe liz Warren?
> This section is crazy as hell,hard right or harder left. There's nobody here that's even remotely moderate. The dems need a JFK type , someone like Obama with some charisma.


I'm passively watching my life get shorter, is that moderate enough.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Lmao @ this thread. What summer are you referring to, 2021 or 2025?
> Calm down and get us someone who will actually beat this assclown in a head to head. And dont mind the polls,they were not accurate last round. Biden is lost in space so maybe liz Warren?
> This section is crazy as hell,hard right or harder left. There's nobody here that's even remotely moderate. The dems need a JFK type , someone like Obama with some charisma.


I read what LED said and I see somebody who is reasonably upset over what Trump is doing. LED lives in Canada, so your demand that he provides us with a leader is pretty funny. 

Speaking of reading. "The polls" got it right in 2016. Trump was given a 30% chance of winning the election and it came down to a few thousand votes in a few districts for him to squeak in a win in the EC but a loser in the popular vote. You should get your facts right.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Lmao @ this thread. What summer are you referring to, 2021 or 2025?
> Calm down and get us someone who will actually beat this assclown in a head to head. And dont mind the polls,they were not accurate last round. Biden is lost in space so maybe liz Warren?
> This section is crazy as hell,hard right or harder left. There's nobody here that's even remotely moderate. The dems need a JFK type , someone like Obama with some charisma.


“Hard right or harder left”? Geez I wonder where this dumb fuck stands eh? Another fucking troll. Probably living in Uzfuckistan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Lmao @ this thread. What summer are you referring to, 2021 or 2025?
> Calm down and get us someone who will actually beat this assclown in a head to head. And dont mind the polls,they were not accurate last round. Biden is lost in space so maybe liz Warren?
> This section is crazy as hell,hard right or harder left. There's nobody here that's even remotely moderate. The dems need a JFK type , someone like Obama with some charisma.


The only ones on the fence are those who don't know right from wrong, Trumpers don't know their asses from a hot rock much less treason when they see it rubbed in their noses daily. There is no center in America politics today, wake up and smell the coffee, it's been 60/40 against Trump for awhile now and his numbers are going down, soon it will only be the psychotic 35% base. Wait until the public testimony begins, or better yet the Deutsche Bank docs are released, your boy Donald will be dancing and howling like a red hot poker was shoved up his ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Lmao @ this thread. What summer are you referring to, 2021 or 2025?
> Calm down and get us someone who will actually beat this assclown in a head to head. And dont mind the polls,they were not accurate last round. Biden is lost in space so maybe liz Warren?
> This section is crazy as hell,hard right or harder left. There's nobody here that's even remotely moderate. The dems need a JFK type , someone like Obama with some charisma.


Polls say any of the democratic front runners can beat trump by 10 points, even Warren, fuck, Bernie beats him by more and Joe Biden will wipe the floor with him. Hillary ain't around this time, Donald will have to stand on his own hind legs and on his abysmal record. I wouldn't expect too much effective help from your Russian friends either, America's NATO allies are watching too and it is in our vital national security interests to help America to fight this bullshit and we will.


----------



## Glovelove (Aug 31, 2019)

He's not my boy lol, I voted for Bernie in the primary. Yeah that's right I voted!!! Canadia has no say in our elections so it makes sense he got it wrong repeatedly in this thread. "Best guess as to when trump is out" haha.
Gotta give the orange weirdo some credit for withstanding all the dems and deep state crap he has made it through so far. Just heard the RNC's pulling in alot of money still. Dems need to pick 2 or 3 candidates and stop wasting time and money on the Corey Booker's and betos.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's not my boy lol, I voted for Bernie in the primary. Yeah that's right I voted!!! Canadia has no say in our elections so it makes sense he got it wrong repeatedly in this thread. "Best guess as to when trump is out" haha.
> Gotta give the orange weirdo some credit for withstanding all the dems and deep state crap he has made it through so far. Just heard the RNC's pulling in alot of money still. Dems need to pick 2 or 3 candidates and stop wasting time and money on the Corey Booker's and betos.


Deep state?

Retard


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's not my boy lol, I voted for Bernie in the primary. Yeah that's right I voted!!! Canadia has no say in our elections so it makes sense he got it wrong repeatedly in this thread. "Best guess as to when trump is out" haha.
> Gotta give the orange weirdo some credit for withstanding all the dems and deep state crap he has made it through so far. Just heard the RNC's pulling in alot of money still. Dems need to pick 2 or 3 candidates and stop wasting time and money on the Corey Booker's and betos.


Literally nobody is wasting time on Beto.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2019)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Literally nobody is wasting time on Beto.


His campaign reboot actually put him on my radar. We need someone from Texas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> He's not my boy lol, I voted for Bernie in the primary. Yeah that's right I voted!!! Canadia has no say in our elections so it makes sense he got it wrong repeatedly in this thread. "Best guess as to when trump is out" haha.
> Gotta give the orange weirdo some credit for withstanding all the dems and deep state crap he has made it through so far. Just heard the RNC's pulling in alot of money still. Dems need to pick 2 or 3 candidates and stop wasting time and money on the Corey Booker's and betos.


I'm not the only one who got it wrong about the longevity of Trump, I started the thread after he was elected and that shocked the majority of Americans. More were shocked by his behavior and the republicans lack of a spine. I don't think many people realized how stupid racism, resentment and hatred make many of their fellow citizens, they do now.

I kinda put this thread on hold until you revived it, I was gonna post to it again after the hearings begin and Trump's financial records are on the table. Not too much is happening right now and I figure (and kinda hope) the GOP senate acquits him in a slam dunk impeachment trial on National TV. Pelosi controls the timing of that and it will be to the best advantage of the democrats, she will have to impeach him, not much choice in that. Donald wants to delay and so does Nancy, Nancy has a plan, Donald is panicking.

Glad you voted for Bernie, now work on your social & communication skills.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> So what are they waiting for? Are they going to finish impeachment hearings before the election or after lol. At this point it's a waste of time imo. Unless something changes I will vote for Liz or bernie again but Liz has more energy and some decent ideas. I thought grass city was bad but this sites political section is like watching a neverending Rachel maddow series lol.


Like I said work on your social and communications skills, Buck gives all Trumpers and trolls a sore asshole, it's his style, your first post came across as a troll. I'm glad your on the blue side of things and sorry for any Trumper insults thrown your way. If your against the GOP and Trump yer OK by me and we can have a sensible discussion about US politics.

This thread went on a lot longer than I or most people thought it should, it's becoming plain now that, even if Trump is impeached, the GOP senate will acquit him. Pelosi wants to pile a mountain of evidence on the table before impeachment even begins, and knows a thing or two about politics, timing and such, less than 40% support impeachment and she wants to grow it a bit. I'm here mostly for "the doing of the Donald", though the doings of the Donald are often comical, entertaining and tragic too, an American political tragicomedy unfolding.

As for the democratic nominee is it's not my concern as a Canadian, Trump's treason against NATO is though, along with a host of issues that transcend borders and even politics.


----------



## Glovelove (Sep 1, 2019)

Fair enough. It's just comical to see those 2 repeat the same lines to anyone who has a different opinion on anything. 
At least we know whoever gets the nom and goes up against cheeto boy in the debates, it will be entertaining haha.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> I think you 2 uncle fuckers need some better pot


I grow excellent bud using DIY water cooled LED grow lights and I do smoke a bit of it too, so I know a thing about pot too


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2019)

Glovelove said:


> Fair enough. It's just comical to see those 2 repeat the same lines to anyone who has a different opinion on anything.
> At least we know whoever gets the nom and goes up against cheeto boy in the debates, it will be entertaining haha.


You should see some of the Trumpers and trolls that pass through this forum and you'll understand. If you want a serious discussion, Buck can bury you with facts and arguments too. Now that we're clear about where you stand politically, you shouldn't have too many issues on the forum, it's a big blue tent this time around.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> His campaign reboot actually put him on my radar. We need someone from Texas









Or new Texas lamb chop Cruz?


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm passively watching my life get shorter, is that moderate enough.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 18, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's their leader of the white tribe, to these people the Russians are just fine because they are white and christian, natural allies. Donald Trump is riding on racism alone most of his supporters won't admit it, but seriously, there can be absolutely no other reason, conservative ideology LOL. Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats as the bible says, the patriots from those who hate other Americans more than they love their country. Trump's support is strongest in the south where racism still runs strong and among bigots everywhere. These so called "Christians" who hide their racism behind the "unborn" are the biggest fans of this elitist idiot, someone who ran through the 7 deadly sins like shit through a goose. I would expect that more than a few republican Trumper blowhards claiming to be patriots will be punched in the face this coming election, by actual patriots.


There has been this seething hatred since the civil war. We should've put an end to flying the Confederate flag long ago humoring them just gave a false sense of 'south will rise again'. It won't.

We will never revert to owning human beings again.


----------

